# Lets update Bangladesh applicant Status



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,
I am observing that there are a number of Bangladeshi applicants who want to share their status and also need to get update. I think we can start a new thread so that we can easily share with each other and also can suggest or inform ....

My timeline is:

EA Anzsco-233512: 04.01.13, EOI applied: 17.01.13, EOI invitation (189): 21.01.13, Applied: 06.02.13, CO assigned and asking Form-80 & updated CV: 03.04.13 (GSM Adelaide T7), PCC: 26.05.13, Grant: :ranger:

Regards,

Tareq


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello, Long way to go for me .... !


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Hi all,
> I am observing that there are a number of Bangladeshi applicants who want to share their status and also need to get update. I think we can start a new thread so that we can easily share with each other and also can suggest or inform ....
> 
> My timeline is:
> ...


Dear mate, use signature as of mine, then everyone will understand of tour status.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,

My timeline is mentioned in my signature...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

saydur said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timeline is mentioned in my signature...


Dear mate, it is unbearable situation as of your signature shows - you are still under external security check. Hope for the best as soon as possible from the core of my heart.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Hi all,
> I am observing that there are a number of Bangladeshi applicants who want to share their status and also need to get update. I think we can start a new thread so that we can easily share with each other and also can suggest or inform ....
> 
> My timeline is:
> ...


Can you use "Bangladesh" instead of BD in the thread title please.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

*Referred*

My CO confirmed that my file has been referred on May 2013. What you think, file has been referred to ASIO or embassy.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

If you do not have any serious issues, you do not have to worry about ASIO ... ! For applicants from our country, we all probably have to go though this system ... will take some extra time that's it.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I am not worried but worried abt time. CO told me it will require minimum 12 months. That's the problem.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Anybody there who's file has been already referred?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Anybody there who's file has been already referred?


Mr. Saydur's file is referred for more than one year now....I really wonder if these security checks have ever been able to find someone who is actually a terrorist. Applicants who qualifies for PR are normally highly qualified and will have no relation to any kinds of terrorism. What is the point of all these security checks???

Anyways guys, I am also joining in. Its been 1 month since I applied ... probably several more to go before a result.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Today I logged into E-Visa system. Surprisingly found, my status has been changed. 

Changed to "Application Received" from "In Progress"


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Hi all,
> I am observing that there are a number of Bangladeshi applicants who want to share their status and also need to get update. I think we can start a new thread so that we can easily share with each other and also can suggest or inform ....
> 
> My timeline is:
> ...


Hi Tareq,

I also agree with you. Yes, we can start a new thread.
My Time Line: Anzsco-261313 (Software Engineer).
489(FS) applied: 13-Mar-2013; CO assigned: 1-May-2013; PCC & Medical submitted: 6-May-2013; Grant : ????


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Gugu said:


> Hi Tareq,
> 
> I also agree with you. Yes, we can start a new thread.
> My Time Line: Anzsco-261313 (Software Engineer).
> 489(FS) applied: 13-Mar-2013; CO assigned: 1-May-2013; PCC & Medical submitted: 6-May-2013; Grant : ????


Can you put your timeline as your Signature ?


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Can you put your timeline as your Signature ?


I will be able to change my signature after this reply. Coz, I had 4 posts only.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Gugu said:


> I will be able to change my signature after this reply. Coz, I had 4 posts only.


Welcome mate in this Thread.


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I logged into E-Visa system. Surprisingly found, my status has been changed.
> 
> Changed to "Application Received" from "In Progress"


The site will be under maintenance from 27 Jun to 1 Jul 2013(System responsiveness and outages - 27 June to 1 July 2013). I guess this is the cause. Don't worry.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi
Check my signature to know details about my application

Thanks


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

masud09 said:


> Hi
> Check my signature to know details about my application
> 
> Thanks


Congrats !!!!
Hope to hear good news from you very soon.


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

masud09 said:


> Hi
> Check my signature to know details about my application
> 
> Thanks


How did you pay for VAC2? by credit card?


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Gugu said:


> How did you pay for VAC2? by credit card?


yes


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

If someone received grant through CO-ST (GSM Adelaide T07), please let me know.
She has been silent for a long time. This waiting game is prolonging...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Lets fill up the timeline spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnrsMXqsPyz8dENCcVdFYzUtVl9oMWczOWQyZXlYc2c#gid=0


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

*SI 189 & 190 Timeline for all*

Lets fill the spreadsheet for 189 & 190 timeline.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnrsMXqsPyz8dENCcVdFYzUtVl9oMWczOWQyZXlYc2c#gid=0


----------



## sahaque (Apr 17, 2013)

*Hello*

Hi All,

I hope this thread will be very helpful for us. Best of Luck.

Thanks.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

My passport only has my permanent address mentioned which is outside Dhaka. Can I apply and get a police clearance certificate from Dhaka using Local Councillor's certificate saying that I live here at Dhaka? Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> My passport only has my permanent address mentioned which is outside Dhaka. Can I apply and get a police clearance certificate from Dhaka using Local Councillor's certificate saying that I live here at Dhaka? Thanks.


Dear Mate, You could easily collect pcc from Dhaka. What you have to do:
1) Collect a ward commissioner certificate from your ward City corporation office.
2) Photocopy in black and white
3) Attested the photocopy from a Notary public from farmgate or your nearby places
4) Submit it with your passport photocopy at DMP.

More information
Cheers!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Mate, You could easily collect pcc from Dhaka. What you have to do:
> 1) Collect a ward commissioner certificate from your ward City corporation office.
> 2) Photocopy in black and white
> 3) Attested the photocopy from a Notary public from farmgate or your nearby places
> ...


THanks mate. In the application form to DMP, do i have to put my passport address or the dhaka address which will be mentioned in the ward commissioner certificate? THanks again.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> THanks mate. In the application form to DMP, do i have to put my passport address or the dhaka address which will be mentioned in the ward commissioner certificate? THanks again.


Dhaka address.
And you will get it by courier service within seven days!
Cheers!


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

a very long queue ahead of me, i guess


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rahu said:


> a very long queue ahead of me, i guess


Hv u lodged ur apk?

Update yr timeline in signature.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Hv u lodged ur apk?
> 
> Update yr timeline in signature.


Done


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rahu said:


> Done


A lot to go........ I agree.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi,

Greetings everyone. My question is off-topic, but I could not find any relevant thread.

Can anyone please suggest, how I can send money from Bangladesh to Engineers Australia for my CDR assessment? I don't have any way of sending money through Credit Card.

Thanks.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

codename47 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Greetings everyone. My question is off-topic, but I could not find any relevant thread.
> 
> ...


any debit card with master/visa logo will work.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks prototype_nsx. But I dont think its possible to make any payment through any debit/credit card issued in Bangladesh. Can anyone please inform, if it's possible to make payment through banks, and which bank that might be. Thanks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Thanks prototype_nsx. But I dont think its possible to make any payment through any debit/credit card issued in Bangladesh. Can anyone please inform, if it's possible to make payment through banks, and which bank that might be. Thanks.


You can find service provider in clickbd.com, the charge per Dollar is a bit higher for their service.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

codename47 said:


> Thanks prototype_nsx. But I dont think its possible to make any payment through any debit/credit card issued in Bangladesh. Can anyone please inform, if it's possible to make payment through banks, and which bank that might be. Thanks.


yes it is possible, most of the bd banks issue cards only to be used inside the country(no master/visa logo) you have to request for an international card which will have those logos, talk with your bank and they will tell you what to do or try and find someone who has a card with master/visa logo, for credit cards you can even deposit the extra amount above the credit limit and pay in one transaction, just make sure the logo's are there and the bank allows internet transaction from the same account the card belongs to.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> yes it is possible, most of the bd banks issue cards only to be used inside the country(no master/visa logo) you have to request for an international card which will have those logos, talk with your bank and they will tell you what to do or try and find someone who has a card with master/visa logo, for credit cards you can even deposit the extra amount above the credit limit and pay in one transaction, just make sure the logo's are there and the bank allows internet transaction from the same account the card belongs to.


Hi,
To have such int'l card, isn't the applicant must have RFCD account? But the conditions of RFCD account can't be fulfilled by citizens working in BD companies inside BD.

does any bank issue int'l card to normal customers? I had talked with several banks last year and they all asked for either RFCD account or FD the amount first.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi,
> To have such int'l card, isn't the applicant must have RFCD account? But the conditions of RFCD account can't be fulfilled by citizens working in BD companies inside BD.
> 
> does any bank issue int'l card to normal customers? I had talked with several banks last year and they all asked for either RFCD account or FD the amount first.


no, you want to use your current account to transfer money abroad using a debit/credit card, just tell the bank manager that and they will issue you a new card for a fee i think or maybe for free, its not obligatory to have rfcd or fd because the amount will be deducted from your account including surcharges for bank and exchange rates applied and converted to destination currency, dont talk to Bangladeshi banks contact int'l banks like hsbc or standard chartered and please talk to a manager
credit card accounts will be required to FD the amount first


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

codename47 said:


> Thanks prototype_nsx. But I dont think its possible to make any payment through any debit/credit card issued in Bangladesh. Can anyone please inform, if it's possible to make payment through banks, and which bank that might be. Thanks.


Go to southeast bank Gulshan-1 branch at foreign exchange deptt. They have a link with National Australia bank.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Bangladesh Police Clearance Certificate Procedure*

*Bangladesh Police Clearance Certificate Procedure *

The citizens of Dhaka have to collect their police clearance certificate from the DMP Headquarters located at Ramna. All these certificates are attested in English from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
*Contact Address:*
‘Police Clearance One Stop Service’
Room-109, DMP Headquarters
36, Shahid Captain Monsur Ali Sarani, Ramna, Dhaka
Helpline: +8801191006644, +880-2-7124000-49 ext: 2635, +880-2-999-2635

*How to get a Police Clearance Certificate:*

You have to maintain the following procedure if you want to get a Police Clearance Certificate:


Submit an application on a plain paper in English/Bangla to The Honorable Police Commissioner.
Attach the photocopy of your passport attested by a Class-1 Gazetted Officer/ Notary public advocate.
If required by the authority, you have to show your main passport.
Usually 2 addresses are mentioned in a passport; one is the present address and other is the permanent address; one of these addresses must be in Dhaka; and the applicant must live in that address. For MRP holder have to submit attested National ID 
Card.

 If the address is changed for some reason, the applicant has to rectify the fact by the local administration and submit the attested copy of the passport with the correct address. Or you may collect a Citizenship Certificate from your ward commissioner office.

For getting a Police Clearance Certificate an expatriate Banglafdeshi has to appeal through his nominee in Bangladesh with the photocopy of his passport attested by the responsible officer of the Bangladesh Embassy/High Commission of the country where he/she lives.
If the address mentioned in the passport is outside Dhaka, the applicant has to appeal to the Police Super of the respective district.

*Necessary Documents:*

The main copy of a Treasury bill worth tk500 has to be submitted in favor code no-*1-2201-0001-2681*in decided branches of Sonali Bank.
In case of M.R.P., if the address is not mentioned in the passport, then the applicant must submit any legal identity card like ,NID card,birth Certificate etc. attested by a first class gazetted officer/ Notary public advocate.
For Police Clearance Certificate for Spain, the applicant has to include additional 3 copies of attested p.p. photographs and appeal to the Secretary of Ministry of Home Affairs.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> *Bangladesh Police Clearance Certificate Procedure *
> 
> The citizens of Dhaka have to collect their police clearance certificate from the DMP Headquarters located at Ramna. All these certificates are attested in English from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
> *Contact Address:*
> ...


I'd like to add with Mithu's post, pls be sure about your police station (PS). If you have written wrong ps in your passport, pls tell one stop service the right name, they will send your verification paper to that ps. In this case you do not need to correct passport for wrong ps. This happened to me and I got my clearance certificate without hassles.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

More information about Bangladesh police clearance crtificate you will get from this link.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> More information about Bangladesh police clearance crtificate you will get from this link.


This information is only regarding DMP.

I have clear idea about obtaining PCC from DMP because previously I obtained one from DMP.

My permanent address is out of Dhaka. In last month I got new passport in Japan. In previous passport, present address was in Dhaka, but now in Japan.

I submitted application to DMP along with new and old passports and National ID card (all attested by BD embassy), but DMP rejected. 

Later I submitted application to SP office of my home district on July 11. They informed it might take 3 weeks to 1 month, sometimes more. After preparing PCC they send it to foreign ministry for attestation. If bad luck, it may be frozen in foreign ministry.

So, does anyone have experience to obtain PCC out of Dhaka? If yes, please share.

Thanks.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> This information is only regarding DMP.
> 
> I have clear idea about obtaining PCC from DMP because previously I obtained one from DMP.
> 
> ...


outside dhaka procedure is almost the same. One have to apply to respective district police super and they will send it to local thana who will verify and then send it back to the district police station. THey will then send it to foreign ministry to get it attested and then issue you the PCC. 

In your case, all their asking i think is some cha-pani'r khoroch. Only then you will get it within 1 week. This is the sad part of it but thats how it works or else we would never have thought of leaving BD


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> This information is only regarding DMP.
> 
> I have clear idea about obtaining PCC from DMP because previously I obtained one from DMP.
> 
> ...


One of my acquaintance got pcc from outside of Dhaka living in Australia only in 4 days giving some sort of bribe. You know it works here quickly.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> One of my acquaintance got pcc from outside of Dhaka living in Australia only in 4 days giving some sort of bribe. You know it works here quickly.



Australia1 & Mithu93ku,

Thanks for prompt and valuable response.

In fact, this is a great reason for which many people are trying to leave the loved country.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Australia1 & Mithu93ku,
> 
> Thanks for prompt and valuable response.
> 
> In fact, this is a great reason for which many people are trying to leave the loved country.


Yes Mate. No hope of change around us!


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Dear mates,

Did anyone upload form 1221 for spouse? 
If yes, is it mandatory?

Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear mate

I have uploaded form 1221 for me and my spouse
It is not mandatory but repeating information of form 80.
If shown in e-visa is required, upload it for both.

Thanks.

Is there any other updates from BD applicants? Please share!


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear mate
> 
> I have uploaded form 1221 for me and my spouse
> It is not mandatory but repeating information of form 80.
> ...


Thanks.
Only my spouse's evisa page shows the requirement.
Ok, I will upload for her soon.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Thanks.
> Only my spouse's evisa page shows the requirement.
> Ok, I will upload for her soon.


Upload for both of you.


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

Dear All,

I am new at this forum. 

I have applied for NSW SS. Got ack but waiting for approval.

Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

raso said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new at this forum.
> 
> ...


Welcome!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## adnan063 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am a silent viewer of this forum..Waiting for CO..
My status:

263112(Network Administrator)ACS app/+ive:18-02-13/ 15-04-13, IELTS (8.5,7.5,7.5,6.5) EOI 4-03-13 SA SS app/+ive: 11-05-13/23-05-13 Visa Lgd: 28-06-2013 PCC:Not Yet MED: Not Yet CO: Waiting


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

adnan063 said:


> I am a silent viewer of this forum..Waiting for CO..
> My status:
> 
> 263112(Network Administrator)ACS app/+ive:18-02-13/ 15-04-13, IELTS (8.5,7.5,7.5,6.5) EOI 4-03-13 SA SS app/+ive: 11-05-13/23-05-13 Visa Lgd: 28-06-2013 PCC:Not Yet MED: Not Yet CO: Waiting


You have not completed PCC and Meds yet. Any reason there?


----------



## adnan063 (Feb 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You have not completed PCC and Meds yet. Any reason there?


I am going for Meds tomorrow with my spouse at Wahab's medical Centre. PCC is gonna take some time cause I am changing my passport address from Chittagong to Dhaka. Then apply for PCC.

Just to update, a number of employees of our company have lodged their 190 visa application. Lot of them are on June. Also one of them applied at April. Still no CO for any one. Last guy called Diac beginning of this month and they said no CO assigned yet and they are in a heavy load so taking time..

So lets hope for the best...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

adnan063 said:


> I am going for Meds tomorrow with my spouse at Wahab's medical Centre. PCC is gonna take some time cause I am changing my passport address from Chittagong to Dhaka. Then apply for PCC.
> 
> Just to update, a number of employees of our company have lodged their 190 visa application. Lot of them are on June. Also one of them applied at April. Still no CO for any one. Last guy called Diac beginning of this month and they said no CO assigned yet and they are in a heavy load so taking time..
> 
> So lets hope for the best...:fingerscrossed:


Good luck for you all!:fingerscrossed:
Use Signature as of mine to express your Status.


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Friends,
I received visa grant letter today. Thanks to all of you. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Gugu said:


> Hello Friends,
> I received visa grant letter today. Thanks to all of you. Best wishes to all of you.


Congratulations.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Gugu said:


> Hello Friends,
> I received visa grant letter today. Thanks to all of you. Best wishes to all of you.


Congratulation mate. Wish your new life in OZ. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Gugu said:


> Hello Friends,
> I received visa grant letter today. Thanks to all of you. Best wishes to all of you.


congrats mate  good luck :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Gugu said:


> Hello Friends,
> I received visa grant letter today. Thanks to all of you. Best wishes to all of you.


Congratulaions Gugu! Best wishes for next steps.


----------



## Tareq2k1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Everybody...
Is there anyone in this Forum, who have applied for VISA with Newly introduced ACS assessment result format.

Here is my ACS result letter:
The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112 (ICT Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/06 - 03/13 (6yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: BANGLADESH

Now my question is:
How will DIAC calculate my work experience? Is it 6yrs 8 months or 2 yrs 8 months???


-----------------------------------------------------------------
subclass 190,WA |IELTS: Dec/2012 |ACS: 07 March/02MAY/2013 | EOI: 03 May/2013 |Invite: 22 May/2013 | Lodged: 24 Jun/2013 |CO: Waiting |PCC : Not yet | Medical: Not yet


----------



## adnan063 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gugu said:


> Hello Friends,
> I received visa grant letter today. Thanks to all of you. Best wishes to all of you.


Congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Tareq2k1 said:


> Hi Everybody...
> Is there anyone in this Forum, who have applied for VISA with Newly introduced ACS assessment result format.
> 
> Here is my ACS result letter:
> ...


Dear mate, please research this thread or through a query here.
*ACS skills assessment processing time*


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Tareq2k1 said:


> Hi Everybody...
> Is there anyone in this Forum, who have applied for VISA with Newly introduced ACS assessment result format.
> 
> Here is my ACS result letter:
> ...




when did you finish your bachelor/masters? diac will only count work experience after graduation..


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Who is the last person from BD who applied for 189 visa and got a grant? Anyone know his timeline? I want to know how long the ASIO security check takes for Bangladeshi?


----------



## Tareq2k1 (Jul 24, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> when did you finish your bachelor/masters? diac will only count work experience after graduation..


Feb 2006.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Hi, its me*

My file is under security assessment since May 2013. My CO asked few question in 11th July. Still waiting for next status


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Gugu said:


> Hello Friends,
> I received visa grant letter today. Thanks to all of you. Best wishes to all of you.


Congratulations


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> Who is the last person from BD who applied for 189 visa and got a grant? Anyone know his timeline? I want to know how long the ASIO security check takes for Bangladeshi?


I have checked since December 2012 and found not a single applicant from Bangladesh got grant under 189. Security assessment is a default matter for BD and it is created auto delay without any issue.....................So frustrating


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> I have checked since December 2012 and found not a single applicant from Bangladesh got grant under 189. Security assessment is a default matter for BD and it is created auto delay without any issue.....................So frustrating


a senior member by the nick TheWall has got co in Oct. and stuck till now.

security assessment is a very essential precaution against Bangladeshi 189 applicants in my opinion , dont want criminals aided by our politicians and gov. employees with fake documents and finance to end up in oz and ruin our reputation like they did in the middle east.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> a senior member by the nick TheWall has got co in Oct. and stuck till now.
> 
> security assessment is a very essential precaution against Bangladeshi 189 applicants in my opinion , dont want criminals aided by our politicians and gov. employees with fake documents and finance to end up in oz and ruin our reputation like they did in the middle east.


Good logic, never thought in that way ... !


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> a senior member by the nick TheWall has got co in Oct. and stuck till now.
> 
> security assessment is a very essential precaution against Bangladeshi 189 applicants in my opinion , dont want criminals aided by our politicians and gov. employees with fake documents and finance to end up in oz and ruin our reputation like they did in the middle east.


well, the 189 seats in these days are very competitive. someone getting 7/8 in ielts and having a job in mnc for 4-5 years has minimum chance of being a criminal getting into oz to kill reputation. if security is to be ensured then it should be for students who have applied for visa just because they got admission in some c-grade colleges.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

rahu said:


> well, the 189 seats in these days are very competitive. someone getting 7/8 in ielts and having a job in mnc for 4-5 years has minimum chance of being a criminal getting into oz to kill reputation. if security is to be ensured then it should be for students who have applied for visa just because they got admission in some c-grade colleges.


who cares about mnc or work experience?? and how is it competitive?? you can train at British council for 2/3 months and get 7 , buy fake certificates and police clearance and easily mange 60 points, we don't have to worry about students because by the time they will apply Bangladesh would already be a super high risk country and they will go through a tougher security check.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

There are a very low number of 189 applicants from BD compared to other countries like India. This may be another reason why we do not see as many grants from here. 

Also many of the applicants are not into this forum. I personally know one who applied and got granted 189 within 3 and half months this year. We should see more grants coming at the later part of this year as many applicants started process early this year including me. Do not lose hope guys....it should not be long before we become James Cook


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

This year number of Offshore 189 applicants from our country will be incredibly low anyway ... ! You've to have all the right combinations .. Just to make it to 60 ... 5/7 years of work + Age + 7.0 All , and if Age fails then go for spouse (a low probability area) ... !

Plus, as Software quota will be over by, let's say ... November ... then just getting 60 is not enough as it'll will push applicants back 2/3 months.. effectively falling out of quota ..

190 is still viable, but needs luck.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> There are a very low number of 189 applicants from BD compared to other countries like India. This may be another reason why we do not see as many grants from here.
> 
> Also many of the applicants are not into this forum. I personally know one who applied and got granted 189 within 3 and half months this year. We should see more grants coming at the later part of this year as many applicants started process early this year including me. Do not lose hope guys....it should not be long before we become James Cook


I have been updated a list whereas 32 applicant from BD from Dec/Jan/Feb, among of them 23 are 189. Statistics is that no one get grant till date and maximum are going under security assessment .........................However, hope for the best


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> who cares about mnc or work experience?? and how is it competitive?? you can train at British council for 2/3 months and get 7 , buy fake certificates and police clearance and easily mange 60 points, we don't have to worry about students because by the time they will apply Bangladesh would already be a super high risk country and they will go through a tougher security check.


so you are telling that getting 7/8 in IELTS is a child's play?? you try for 2 months and get 8 in ielts and easily manage 60 points. 

no offence, but it sounds kinda funny  lol


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I have been updated a list whereas 32 applicant from BD from Dec/Jan/Feb, among of them 23 are 189. Statistics is that no one get grant till date and maximum are going under security assessment .........................However, hope for the best


Really? Any chance you can share this doc here? Looks like case officers handling these cases have very less to do.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I have been updated a list whereas 32 applicant from BD from Dec/Jan/Feb, among of them 23 are 189. Statistics is that no one get grant till date and maximum are going under security assessment .........................However, hope for the best


that sounds very very bad. security check is nothing but a mental torture.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Just received my UK PCC and uploaded it. I also sent an email to my co with the pcc attached. I emailed to team 31 (my allocated team) but I received two acknowledgement email, one from team 31 and another from team 33. God knows what is happening. Waiting begins again....


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

rahu said:


> so you are telling that getting 7/8 in IELTS is a child's play?? you try for 2 months and get 8 in ielts and easily manage 60 points.
> 
> no offence, but it sounds kinda funny  lol


I am not telling I am saying 2/3 months is enough for a high school/college drop out to score 7 in ielts I dont know about you but i have been an expatriate my whole life and I have seen a lot of criminals coming over every time the ruling party changes and I am suffering discrimination and racism because of them yes it sounds funny come to mid east and visit Bd embassies and see how they are selling passport to burmese and illegaly staying bd peoples and how easy to change identities i.e name: flying pizza father's name: non stick fry pan
from my perspective it is easy to buy genuine documents from the issuing authority for the criminals in Bangladesh with the help of maternal uncles in politics and govt. employees and that is what makes our life miserable and hell
we all know the truth and we know why we are in this forum so a counter argument would be quite useless i would say.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Dear Mate Mithu
Hope fine. Today I am submitting form 1221. 
Just for removing confusion, how did you answer questions 18-21 in form 1221?
Please share.
Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

18. Permanently live in Australia.
19.N/A;N/A
20.N/A;N/A
21. Perth, Western Australia
Permanently live in Australia.
N/A;N/A

Hope you got it.




raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mate Mithu
> Hope fine. Today I am submitting form 1221.
> Just for removing confusion, how did you answer questions 18-21 in form 1221?
> Please share.
> Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mate Mithu
> Hope fine. Today I am submitting form 1221.
> Just for removing confusion, how did you answer questions 18-21 in form 1221?
> Please share.
> Thanks.


Have you got your PCC and CO?
I have got my CO as of my signature!
Best of Luck. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Have you got your PCC and CO?
> I have got my CO as of my signature!
> Best of Luck. :fingerscrossed:


Did your CO contact you?

I am suffering too much for PCC because my district Police office sent it to foreign ministry on 13/7/2013 for attestation. It did not return district SP office yet. If dont get before Eid vacation it will be really frustrating for me.

Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Did your CO contact you?
> 
> I am suffering too much for PCC because my district Police office sent it to foreign ministry on 13/7/2013 for attestation. It did not return district SP office yet. If dont get before Eid vacation it will be really frustrating for me.
> 
> Thanks


My CO is very proactive till now! He is replying my query very quickly. Lets see what happen later.  Sad to see your PCC situation. Hope you will get it before EID vacation. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Gugu said:


> Hello Friends,
> I received visa grant letter today. Thanks to all of you. Best wishes to all of you.


Congrats!! :clap2::clap2: & All the best!


----------



## mksctg (May 26, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Congrats!! :clap2::clap2: & All the best!


When u've done medical & police clearence ....


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Tareq2k1 said:


> Feb 2006.



for immigration purpose the CO only counts work experience after the graduation date.

so if your assessment is based on your master's degree which you have finished and graduated on Feb 2006, then any related work experience after this date will be accounted for.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Congrats!! :clap2::clap2: & All the best!


Hi, which team you are allocated and CO name plz


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

*Seeking your advice*

I just applied for 190 and preparing all the docs to be uploaded. Sharing one of worries and seeking your expert advice. Here's the situation:

I'm working with my current employer for about 2 years and 9 months. I've applied for NSW 190 visa with 5 years work experience point claims and among these 5 years, older 2.5+ years was with another company which was sold out to another giant company and now has a total new management and office. So now i'm worried if DIAC inquires for my previous experience, they might find it hard to find accurate information. In this situation should I let DIAC know about my old company and the new management? Or should I just keep quite and wait until they ask anything about it? Moreover, when filling out form 80, I found in of the pages I have to put experience information along with company name and address. Shouldn't I mention new office address in place of my old company name? Please share your insight on this.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> I just applied for 190 and preparing all the docs to be uploaded. Sharing one of worries and seeking your expert advice. Here's the situation:
> 
> I'm working with my current employer for about 2 years and 9 months. I've applied for NSW 190 visa with 5 years work experience point claims and among these 5 years, older 2.5+ years was with another company which was sold out to another giant company and now has a total new management and office. So now i'm worried if DIAC inquires for my previous experience, they might find it hard to find accurate information. In this situation should I let DIAC know about my old company and the new management? Or should I just keep quite and wait until they ask anything about it? Moreover, when filling out form 80, I found in of the pages I have to put experience information along with company name and address. Shouldn't I mention new office address in place of my old company name? Please share your insight on this.


mention it as it was while you were working for the old company as you will be required to submit some sort of proof of salary from them such as pay slip, receipt, bank transaction, and try to contact senior colleagues working with you at that time and convince them to write statutory letters for you, the more the better, also talk with the new management and if someone still working from the old management team and that will be more helpful, the new management should have some kind of HR record of the employees before they took over and if they can give you a letter explaining that you were an ex employee with the old organization and they took over and you worked from so and so that would be great too. provide the new address because if they call and ask about the old company someone will confirm them that it has merged into the new one. provide as much information possible from the very beginning and your ride will be less bumpy and you will look less suspicious. read the threads below thoroughly not just 1/2 pages and you will get a fair idea about how to proceed

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...63426-acs-employment-reference-documents.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/131968-employment-verification-diac.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-case-officer-asking-evidence-employment.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9217-statutory-declaration-format-merged.html


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, it was helpful indeed. I'll mention new address in form 80. , I have most of the old documents such as reference letter, appointment letter, release letter, payslips issued back in those days by old management with old contact information. So to make my application more concrete you are suggesting to take a letter from new management stating about my old experience with the old company, right?

So in a nutshell, all old documents I have and a new letter issued by the new management will put me into a safer position, isn't it?

In the meanwhile, I'm going through the threads as per your suggestion.



prototype_nsx said:


> mention it as it was while you were working for the old company as you will be required to submit some sort of proof of salary from them such as pay slip, receipt, bank transaction, and try to contact senior colleagues working with you at that time and convince them to write statutory letters for you, the more the better, also talk with the new management and if someone still working from the old management team and that will be more helpful, the new management should have some kind of HR record of the employees before they took over and if they can give you a letter explaining that you were an ex employee with the old organization and they took over and you worked from so and so that would be great too. provide the new address because if they call and ask about the old company someone will confirm them that it has merged into the new one. provide as much information possible from the very beginning and your ride will be less bumpy and you will look less suspicious. read the threads below thoroughly not just 1/2 pages and you will get a fair idea about how to proceed
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...63426-acs-employment-reference-documents.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was one of the silent reader of this forum. However I have joined today and updating my status to all.


Thanks


EA - 233512 | VISA 189|Invite 17 FEB 13 | Visa App/Ack 12 Mar 13 | CO 02 May 13 (Form 80 only) | PCC & Med: 23 Apr & 18 May 13 | Team 02 Adelaide (JS) | Grant :???waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Any applicant with with case officer initial JS of team 02 Adelaide???


----------



## rhtdm (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi

I have submitted my student visa application through VFS on 13th June 2013. My classes starts on 22nd July and i got an extension from my university up-to 2nd Aug. ON 9th July I got a phone call interview from AHC and after the interview they said they will contact me soon. Now more than 15days wet by and I haven't heard from them. I have e-mailed AHC on Thursday and today i got a reply-

"Dear Mr Rahman,

Thank you for your email. Please note that your application has been
recommended for a refusal. Case Officer will review the case and get back
to you if further information is required.



Yours sincerely,
______________________
Immigration Section,

Australian High Commission"----

So i want to know what are my chances? 

Thanks.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Thanks for your reply, it was helpful indeed. I'll mention new address in form 80. , I have most of the old documents such as reference letter, appointment letter, release letter, payslips issued back in those days by old management with old contact information. So to make my application more concrete you are suggesting to take a letter from new management stating about my old experience with the old company, right?
> 
> So in a nutshell, all old documents I have and a new letter issued by the new management will put me into a safer position, isn't it?
> 
> In the meanwhile, I'm going through the threads as per your suggestion.


yes, great that you have all those documents, yeah just talk with the new management and get a reference letter from them and the threads will guide you how to do that. good luck


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> yes, great that you have all those documents, yeah just talk with the new management and get a reference letter from them and the threads will guide you how to do that. good luck


Thanks, may I know what is your status now?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Thanks, may I know what is your status now?


189 and stuck since jan. bcoz i am from bd


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> 189 and stuck since jan. bcoz i am from bd


Did the CO asked you anything in between jan and today?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Did the CO asked you anything in between jan and today?


nothing unusual form 80, resume/cv and old passport details.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> nothing unusual form 80, resume/cv and old passport details.


Hmm, for 189 their SLA is 8 months, keeping that in mind you are supposed to get grant by next month max. So, all the best


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Hmm, for 189 their SLA is 8 months, keeping that in mind you are supposed to get grant by next month max. So, all the best


hope so and thanks but how do you know that ? don't piss off the other members here who are stuck since oct. as far as i have kept track of


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Hmm, for 189 their SLA is 8 months, keeping that in mind you are supposed to get grant by next month max. So, all the best


Has your CO mentioned that the security process will complete in 8 months? Just trying to understand the time taken as many other mentioned before that it can take more than a year.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> hope so and thanks but how do you know that ? don't piss off the other members here who are stuck since oct. as far as i have kept track of


Sorry my bad, it is actually 12 months and i came to know about this from the below link:

Client Service Charter


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Is there any 189 applicants on this forum got their visa granted?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

i knew about the 12 months so no big deal if it was 8 then i had to verify it.

nope I haven't seen a single 189 get a grant since july and 190's got their grants in about 3/5 months.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> i knew about the 12 months so no big deal if it was 8 then i had to verify it.
> 
> nope I haven't seen a single 189 get a grant since july and 190's got their grants in about 3/5 months.


Then how can we even think of getting grant shortly 

Do you think this is because none of the 189 applications from Bangladesh has become 1 year old yet? Is this is so then we can expect grants to start coming ideally from next month considering 189 started July 2012.....just a thought.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Then how can we even think of getting grant shortly
> 
> Do you think this is because none of the 189 applications from Bangladesh has become 1 year old yet? Is this is so then we can expect grants to start coming ideally from next month considering 189 started July 2012.....just a thought.


We could have thought about getting our grants shortly if our gov. employees and politicians hadn't screwed us since 2006 

as per the diac site they have to come up with a decision within 12 months if not you can complain and have your case prioritized for a decision, so they are taking as much time as possible to verify the 189 applicants, yeah i believe grants for 189 should start coming from july but i have been around here since feb. and the only senior member i have seen got co was in oct.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> and the only senior member i have seen got co was in oct.


Which member are you referring to please?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Which member are you referring to please?


he goes by the name thewall


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

*Name Mismatch*

Hi all,

I have mohammad on passport (Name) and md. in all other documents. 

Will Diac accept this?

I already got positive result from ACS and applied for NSW SS.


Thanks.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

raso said:


> Hia all,
> 
> I have mohammad on passport and md. in all other documents.
> 
> ...


Just mention this in form 80.


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Just mention this in form 80.



Will NSW accept it? Though ACS already accept this.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

guys i got nsw approval today. pls pray for me for the rest. appreciate your continued support


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

rahu said:


> guys i got nsw approval today. pls pray for me for the rest. appreciate your continued support


Congrats. Best wishes for next steps.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rahu said:


> guys i got nsw approval today. pls pray for me for the rest. appreciate your continued support


Experienced that 190 applicant for all country is faster than others. For Bangladeshi it is required only 2-3 months in maximum after application and CO assignment dates. Best of luck ............


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

raso said:


> Will NSW accept it? Though ACS already accept this.


There should not be a problem.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

guys pls help me to fillup the visa app. i am kinda confused at these questions:

when i submitted my eoi i wrote the following:

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future
application? No

i am still unmarried and lost my father years ago. i have my mom alive and she lives with my elder brother.

so right now i have a elder brother (and his family) + my mom.

so what should i write as answer to the bellow q (in the visa app)

Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

if yes then whom should be added to the list (bro or mom or both)??

n what if i just sayy no??

my initial plan is to go myself only. but later after getting job and settling down i have plan to take my mom. would be any problem if i say no for the time being??

thanks in adv


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rahu said:


> guys pls help me to fillup the visa app. i am kinda confused at these questions:
> 
> when i submitted my eoi i wrote the following:
> 
> ...


Answered with bold letter in your quote.
Cheers!


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Answered with bold letter in your quote.
> Cheers!


Thanks a ton


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rahu said:


> Thanks a ton


Always welcome mate.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi bro & sis,

could u please tell me if there is any reliable option from BD to pay my visa fee (3060 AUD)?? or what are the options for paying w/o credit card?? is it possible to pay through the bank?? what documents they require any ideas??


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

rahu said:


> Hi bro & sis,
> 
> could u please tell me if there is any reliable option from BD to pay my visa fee (3060 AUD)?? or what are the options for paying w/o credit card?? is it possible to pay through the bank?? what documents they require any ideas??


read page 4 and 5


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> I just applied for 190 and preparing all the docs to be uploaded. Sharing one of worries and seeking your expert advice. Here's the situation:
> 
> I'm working with my current employer for about 2 years and 9 months. I've applied for NSW 190 visa with 5 years work experience point claims and among these 5 years, older 2.5+ years was with another company which was sold out to another giant company and now has a total new management and office. So now i'm worried if DIAC inquires for my previous experience, they might find it hard to find accurate information. In this situation should I let DIAC know about my old company and the new management? Or should I just keep quite and wait until they ask anything about it? Moreover, when filling out form 80, I found in of the pages I have to put experience information along with company name and address. Shouldn't I mention new office address in place of my old company name? Please share your insight on this.



Hi salamlemon,
I had the same problem. One of my employer changed office location and got new name due to acquired by another company. I submitted all of my document with old letter head which contained previous name and address. Even in from 80 I put old information. And was waiting for some clarification request from my CO. 
Probably I was lucky because none of my employer got any call or inquire request for me. This is actually fact that it is near to impossible for DIAC to go and verify all documents we provide. I read somewhere that only 15-10% case got real verification others got clearance by viewing papers only. Just think, if you submit a 10 years old document its apparent from the scan copy, anyone can see the age of a document, its more trust worthy to them as well. 
Whatever you did is okay but if you had your papers given by that employer you could go with that. One advice, always go with original and old papers, it may not in good shape or less information but go with that. If further information requested then provide more documents to support the old one. OLD IS GOLD. 

Providing this information up front may kill some extra week before your grant.
Wishing you a quick grant. Best of luck

Thanks,
Loonq


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

rahu said:


> guys pls help me to fillup the visa app. i am kinda confused at these questions:
> 
> when i submitted my eoi i wrote the following:
> 
> ...



Hi,
You can add your mother in your application but not your brother. As your father died and your mother totally depend on you it will be not tough to add your mother with your application. But it is true as well that this will make your case complex, in future CO will ask for some other documents. 

If your father alive then you could not include your mother with your application.

Thanks,
Loonq


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

rahu said:


> Hi bro & sis,
> 
> could u please tell me if there is any reliable option from BD to pay my visa fee (3060 AUD)?? or what are the options for paying w/o credit card?? is it possible to pay through the bank?? what documents they require any ideas??


Hi,
It is very difficult to pay such a big amount. Because there are very few Credit card in BD having Credit limit more than this. And further more if you found anyone with this credit limit then the question comes transaction limit. I used to work in a bank and got to know that it is very rare to have such big transaction limit. Transaction limit means the amount you can transact in a single transaction. 

There are few banks like UCB, BRAC which have online transaction facility. But due to credit and transaction limit its tough to take help from BD banks.

Better findout someone who live abroad and can pay on behalf.

Thanks,
Loonq


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

loonq said:


> Hi salamlemon,
> I had the same problem. One of my employer changed office location and got new name due to acquired by another company. I submitted all of my document with old letter head which contained previous name and address. Even in from 80 I put old information. And was waiting for some clarification request from my CO.
> Probably I was lucky because none of my employer got any call or inquire request for me. This is actually fact that it is near to impossible for DIAC to go and verify all documents we provide. I read somewhere that only 15-10% case got real verification others got clearance by viewing papers only. Just think, if you submit a 10 years old document its apparent from the scan copy, anyone can see the age of a document, its more trust worthy to them as well.
> Whatever you did is okay but if you had your papers given by that employer you could go with that. One advice, always go with original and old papers, it may not in good shape or less information but go with that. If further information requested then provide more documents to support the old one. OLD IS GOLD.
> ...


Well, thanks for sharing your experience. I'm submitting all original old documents.
However, In form 80, if I put old address and then if they inquire in my case, shouldn't I face the question later like "You knew address change issue but why did you put old address in form 80?" I'm just trying to be in the safe side. If they ask for reference letter from new management, that I'll provide later. Why do you think sharing management and office change story will delay my grant?

One more question, did you provide all the payslips and tax return certificate for the whole period you claimed experience for?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> You can add your mother in your application but not your brother. As your father died and your mother totally depend on you it will be not tough to add your mother with your application. But it is true as well that this will make your case complex, in future CO will ask for some other documents.
> 
> If your father alive then you could not include your mother with your application.
> ...


Thank you sir. I am going with the NO option. because as my mom is quite old if they ask for meds it would be really a difficult call. so i will not include her for now. but yes since my father died and if i get settled i will definitely try to take her if circumstances allow.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Update: Adelaide GSM Team 13 requested for my detailed Employment and Educational History. Done so.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Dear Mates,

Today CO has contacted me for the first time.
He told me to submit tax documents for all years of work experience.
Did anyone from BD submit tax documents for employment?
I am little confused about tax document. Is it tax return certificate or tax certificate from tax office? From where do I have to collect tax document? From my employer or tax office?
Please suggest if anyone has idea about it?

Thanks.

Rafiq


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Today CO has contacted me for the first time.
> He told me to submit tax documents for all years of work experience.
> ...



Hi I hope 190 applicant should get their VISA grant within 2-3 months from Bangladesh if all your documents is cleared. So make your document be cleared and provided fast with PCC and medical. TAX document means TAX return certificates that is provided by NBR


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi I hope 190 applicant should get their VISA grant within 2-3 months from Bangladesh if all your documents is cleared. So make your document be cleared and provided fast with PCC and medical. TAX document means TAX return certificates that is provided by NBR


Thanks for giving kind information.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi I hope 190 applicant should get their VISA grant within 2-3 months from Bangladesh if all your documents is cleared. So make your document be cleared and provided fast with PCC and medical. TAX document means TAX return certificates that is provided by NBR


I'd like to add with Mirza's response, I provided tax return certificate along with tax statement report provided by employers to DIAC.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Well, thanks for sharing your experience. I'm submitting all original old documents.
> However, In form 80, if I put old address and then if they inquire in my case, shouldn't I face the question later like "You knew address change issue but why did you put old address in form 80?" I'm just trying to be in the safe side. If they ask for reference letter from new management, that I'll provide later. Why do you think sharing management and office change story will delay my grant?
> 
> One more question, did you provide all the payslips and tax return certificate for the whole period you claimed experience for?


Hi,
I provided 4 payslip for each year (I have all payslip) but provide Bank statement for last 3 years (I have near about 6 years of Bank Statement in my collection). And tax return certificate for each year i claimed.
For tax return submission slip I translated (few were in Bengali) and notarized those.

Thanks,
Loonq


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Today CO has contacted me for the first time.
> He told me to submit tax documents for all years of work experience.
> ...


Hi,
I submit tax documents for each year of my experience in up front. It was Tax Return Submission Slip. Few were in Bengali so I got to translate and notarized all those slips. All certified translators have ready document format in English, so they will just put your information and notarized those for you.

But, if you have tax certificate for each year will be also fine.

Thanks,
Loonq


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

syeem said:


> Update: Adelaide GSM Team 13 requested for my detailed Employment and Educational History. Done so.


Hello, Interesting,... what actually they asked for ? Can you elaborate a bit? Also, under which category have you applied? 189 or 190 ?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

24th Jul: Asking for Form 80, 1221 and Resume [mentioned that it's not a mail form a CO, rather they're gathering information before CO is assigned]
31st Jul: Asking for Employment and Education History [Didn't mention anything about any CO, just the requirement request]

Here's my Details and Timeline so far:
ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), EOI: 04 Jun, Score: 65, Sub-class: 189, Invitation: 17 Jun, Application Lodged: 25 Jun, PCC: 14 Jul, Form 80, 1221 & Resume: 24 Jul, Education & Employment History: 31 Jul, CO: ?, Health: ?, Grant: ?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

syeem said:


> 24th Jul: Asking for Form 80, 1221 and Resume [mentioned that it's not a mail form a CO, rather they're gathering information before CO is assigned]
> 31st Jul: Asking for Employment and Education History [Didn't mention anything about any CO, just the requirement request]
> 
> Here's my Details and Timeline so far:
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), EOI: 04 Jun, Score: 65, Sub-class: 189, Invitation: 17 Jun, Application Lodged: 25 Jun, PCC: 14 Jul, Form 80, 1221 & Resume: 24 Jul, Education & Employment History: 31 Jul, CO: ?, Health: ?, Grant: ?


Great... BTW haven't heard anyone to separately provide Education and Employment details though ....

Keep in touch.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> I submit tax documents for each year of my experience in up front. It was Tax Return Submission Slip. Few were in Bengali so I got to translate and notarized all those slips. All certified translators have ready document format in English, so they will just put your information and notarized those for you.
> 
> But, if you have tax certificate for each year will be also fine.
> ...


Thnaks for your kind information.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> I submit tax documents for each year of my experience in up front. It was Tax Return Submission Slip. Few were in Bengali so I got to translate and notarized all those slips. All certified translators have ready document format in English, so they will just put your information and notarized those for you.
> 
> But, if you have tax certificate for each year will be also fine.
> ...


Dear Loonq,

Where are these translators available? I am in Japan. So, I need to instruct my relative regarding this.

Thanks.


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

syeem said:


> 24th Jul: Asking for Form 80, 1221 and Resume [mentioned that it's not a mail form a CO, rather they're gathering information before CO is assigned]
> 31st Jul: Asking for Employment and Education History [Didn't mention anything about any CO, just the requirement request]
> 
> Here's my Details and Timeline so far:
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), EOI: 04 Jun, Score: 65, Sub-class: 189, Invitation: 17 Jun, Application Lodged: 25 Jun, PCC: 14 Jul, Form 80, 1221 & Resume: 24 Jul, Education & Employment History: 31 Jul, CO: ?, Health: ?, Grant: ?


Hi Syeem,

one of my close friend is in the same situation as you are. He has not been assigned with CO but someone else from team 13 is collecting information before CO is assigned.

this Team 13 is work for money refund for the applicant .

What is happening with DIAC.. I think they are shortage of stuff....


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Loonq,
> 
> Where are these translators available? I am in Japan. So, I need to instruct my relative regarding this.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi,
You can send anyone to Doinik Banglar Moar or Purama Paltan, even in Gulshan 1 Circle (beside DCC Market) has some translator. They have their signboard outside as "Translator and Notary Public".

Thanks,
Loonq


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> You can send anyone to Doinik Banglar Moar or Purama Paltan, even in Gulshan 1 Circle (beside DCC Market) has some translator. They have their signboard outside as "Translator and Notary Public".
> 
> Thanks,
> Loonq


Thanks a lot.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> You can send anyone to Doinik Banglar Moar or Purama Paltan, even in Gulshan 1 Circle (beside DCC Market) has some translator. They have their signboard outside as "Translator and Notary Public".
> 
> Thanks,
> Loonq


"Translator and Notary Public" are available at Farmgate too.


----------



## tanvir360 (Jul 22, 2013)

*regarding employment assessment....*



loonq said:


> Hi,
> I submit tax documents for each year of my experience in up front. It was Tax Return Submission Slip. Few were in Bengali so I got to translate and notarized all those slips. All certified translators have ready document format in English, so they will just put your information and notarized those for you.
> 
> But, if you have tax certificate for each year will be also fine.
> ...



Dear loong,

I ve Statement of Service/Reference Letters but i dont hav any Employment Payslip as my orthodox employer doesnt supply anyone payslip/salary voucher (without request), Tax certificate or group Tax, superannuation records etc.however, salary is given always by cash. I did request last time during my skill assessment period for salary voucher and accounts department gave me computer printed (6 months period )vouchers for 2012 and finally i submitted those to Vetassess. Afterwards they didnt inquire my employer that time. 

Is it really mandatory to show payslip/salary voucher/tax cert. or return for the whole claimed employment years when employment assessment begin after elodge? If ill show any letter from the CEO/MD giving the statement that they dont give any slip/voucher unless it is requested..........
then wat will happen???

In addition, Im having 6 years history of individual tax returns, whereas, my claimed employment history is 8 years......can i show those if tax question would arise...?

can u/anyone gimme suggestions regarding this issue........??? its really urgent for me now to be ready for this bitter investigation .....:behindsofa:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello Mates, 
While waiting for grant CO replied my email with Medical referred news! 

Me and my spouse has been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 28/07/2013. There is delay of 3 – 4 months for cases with the MOC.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Mates,
> While waiting for grant CO replied my email with Medical referred news!
> 
> Me and my spouse has been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 28/07/2013. There is delay of 3 – 4 months for cases with the MOC.


bummer!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Mates,
> While waiting for grant CO replied my email with Medical referred news!
> 
> Me and my spouse has been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 28/07/2013. There is delay of 3 – 4 months for cases with the MOC.


In my case, medical was cleared within 28 days after being referred. So hope is there............be prepared for security check after that


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> In my case, medical was cleared within 28 days after being referred. So hope is there............be prepared for security check after that


I see!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello mirza_755,
I called my clinic about this medicals and they told me no problem with medical of three of us. What do you think?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello mirza_755,
> I called my clinic about this medicals and they told me no problem with medical of three of us. What do you think?


I hope it will be ok by 1 month


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello mirza_755,
> I called my clinic about this medicals and they told me no problem with medical of three of us. What do you think?


then why did they ask for referrals??


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

It just stands out that not a single 189 applicants from BD in this forum has been granted a visa yet. At least one grant could help believe us that 189 is valid for us as well. Comments fellow 189 applicants???


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

tanvir360 said:


> Dear loong,
> 
> I ve Statement of Service/Reference Letters but i dont hav any Employment Payslip as my orthodox employer doesnt supply anyone payslip/salary voucher (without request), Tax certificate or group Tax, superannuation records etc.however, salary is given always by cash. I did request last time during my skill assessment period for salary voucher and accounts department gave me computer printed (6 months period )vouchers for 2012 and finally i submitted those to Vetassess. Afterwards they didnt inquire my employer that time.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Vetassess or any other assessment body doesn't verify any document or information. They just do their assessment and provide their comments/your eligibility on background. DIAC is the authority will decide how to verify your profile.

Payslip is not a mandatory documents, but sometimes they ask for it. If you would have bank statement then it would be much better and payslip requirment can also be omitted. 

Anyway, if all of your experiences are real then dont worry, whatever they ask try to show them after collecting those from your office. They have judged thousands of cases and they know not all companies provide payslip or bankpay. 

For tax documents, 6 years should be fine. you can inform them that you were not taxable during your first 2 years.

Again, if you know that everything you claimed is real then dont worry, somehow you can prove that.

wishing you quick grant.

Thanks,
Loonq


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> It just stands out that not a single 189 applicants from BD in this forum has been granted a visa yet. At least one grant could help believe us that 189 is valid for us as well. Comments fellow 189 applicants???


Hi,
Personally I know few people got their grant (189) out side of this forum. It seems you 189 people doesn't care much about this forum 

Because of SLAs DIAC work first on 190, its kinda quick service. But for MED or security checking concern its all same, because those policies are country or region wise rather scheme.

So, dont worry 189 is also valid for us as well.

Thanks,
Loonq.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rahu said:


> then why did they ask for referrals??


That is the million dollar question. My CO confirm that meds are the only outstanding. My clinic don't believe that there are any faults in our meds. They even don't understand what is Medicals referrals.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> Personally I know few people got their grant (189) out side of this forum. It seems you 189 people doesn't care much about this forum
> 
> Because of SLAs DIAC work first on 190, its kinda quick service. But for MED or security checking concern its all same, because those policies are country or region wise rather scheme.
> ...


Not really worried, just a bit concerned to see no 189s being granted around here. Thanks for the hopeful words though. Cant help asking how long on an average security checks took for those lucky 189 applicants that you know of.


----------



## tanvir360 (Jul 22, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> It just stands out that not a single 189 applicants from BD in this forum has been granted a visa yet. At least one grant could help believe us that 189 is valid for us as well. Comments fellow 189 applicants???


I ve one of my junior friends (189 applicant) had got direct grant (without allocating CO) on 1st August and he applied on 26th June ....

So dont worry mate...... its obvious.....

cheers.................


----------



## tanvir360 (Jul 22, 2013)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> Vetassess or any other assessment body doesn't verify any document or information. They just do their assessment and provide their comments/your eligibility on background. DIAC is the authority will decide how to verify your profile.
> 
> Payslip is not a mandatory documents, but sometimes they ask for it. If you would have bank statement then it would be much better and payslip requirment can also be omitted.
> ...


Thanks loong.............


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tanvir360 said:


> I ve one of my junior friends (189 applicant) had got direct grant (without allocating CO) on 1st August and he applied on 26th June ....
> 
> So dont worry mate...... its obvious.....
> 
> cheers.................


As per I know, he got 489 visa.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys, just wondering how you guys paid $3060 (application fees)?? I know I require credit card but any idea/suggestion from which BD bank I can get one without much trouble???? Talk with a few but informed me I need to do fdr then they will issue a credit card. Even i do that, i'm worried whether I can pay that much amount online using card....appreciate feedback from seniors.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> That is the million dollar question. My CO confirm that meds are the only outstanding. My clinic don't believe that there are any faults in our meds. They even don't understand what is Medicals referrals.


Mate, sorry to hear. Do u mind me asking from where you did your medical??? One more thing, just wondering can you do medical just after you apply (I mean before even a CO get assign)??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Mate, sorry to hear. Do u mind me asking from where you did your medical??? One more thing, just wondering can you do medical just after you apply (I mean before even a CO get assign)??


I have done my Meds fro Wahab Medical centre. Yes, you can do medical just after you apply even before CO allocation.

Good Luck with your application.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I have done my Meds fro Wahab Medical centre. Yes, you can do medical just after you apply even before CO allocation.
> 
> Good Luck with your application.:fingerscrossed:


Thank you for the info. Also wondering whether you have any idea about my other post (just before the one you replied)??? And about the Meds, is that place good, asking coz you faced some trouble...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi guys, just wondering how you guys paid $3060 (application fees)?? I know I require credit card but any idea/suggestion from which BD bank I can get one without much trouble???? Talk with a few but informed me I need to do fdr then they will issue a credit card. Even i do that, i'm worried whether I can pay that much amount online using card....appreciate feedback from seniors.


I have a lot of doubt about any BD bank will give you the opportunity to pay this huge amount transaction . I had used one of my friend's international credit card. He live in abroad and I paid him locally.
Have anybody the experience from Local bank paying Australian immigration visa fee which is 3060 AUD or higher?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Thank you for the info. Also wondering whether you have any idea about my other post (just before the one you replied)??? And about the Meds, is that place good, asking coz you faced some trouble...


Wahab medical centre is one of the pioneer about Visa meds and have long reputation in this field. You can rely on them. If there are any problem with your meds , they will ask you before upload. I have no problem there with Wahab medical centre .


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear folks,
How could I understand ,which part of my medicals referred? I mean 

501 Medical Examination 
502 Chest X-ray Examination 
707 HIV test 

Is there any indications of referral in e-medicals page?


----------



## oghope (May 2, 2012)

syeem said:


> Update: Adelaide GSM Team 13 requested for my detailed Employment and Educational History. Done so.


I also got an email from team 13 asking for activity during education gap. And I replied accordingly. But from auto reply email there it said "Team 13 collates important client particulars and progresses Cap and Cease repayments, but does not assess visa applications or respond to status enquiries." I got confused of Cap and Ceased repayment.

What about you? Did u get same auto reply? And what does it depict (if you know)? I'm anxious...


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

don't worry oghope, they're just collecting information for the CO.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I have done my Meds fro Wahab Medical centre. Yes, you can do medical just after you apply even before CO allocation.
> 
> Good Luck with your application.:fingerscrossed:


really?? but my eMedical does not show anything in the clinic field yet. and it says NOT to undergo any meds before being asked.

Contact Us

is it same in your case too??


----------



## oghope (May 2, 2012)

syeem said:


> don't worry oghope, they're just collecting information for the CO.


which job code you have applied? mine is 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

oghope said:


> which job code you have applied? mine is 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer.


263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

............


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rahu said:


> really?? but my eMedical does not show anything in the clinic field yet. and it says NOT to undergo any meds before being asked.
> 
> Contact Us
> 
> is it same in your case too??


That means you are getting msg like,
"_The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."_

If so please follow the thread "Organise your health examinations" -Please advise me


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> That means you are getting msg like,
> "_The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."_
> 
> If so please follow the thread "Organise your health examinations" -Please advise me


Yes when I tried to take a print the above message appeared. Later the organise your health link appeared and its still there. So what should I do?? Should I try again to get a print?? If thr same happens what should I do then??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello mates,
In e-visa page:
*Main Applicant , me: *
" Organize your health examinations " Link
501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed
*Secondary Applicant , Spouse:* 
" Organize your health examinations " Link
501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed
*Secondary Applicant , Child:*
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Final outcome: 
Medicals referred for me and my spouse
CO informed me via email. 

Anyone facing as of mine.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Eid Mubarak vi shob!


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello mates,
> In e-visa page:
> *Main Applicant , me: *
> " Organize your health examinations " Link
> ...


bummer!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

syeem said:


> bummer!


After one week of meds upload, I generously asked CO about my visa and meds status. Then he told me that my child meds ok but referred for me and my wife to MOC. He told that MOC may required 3-4 months to clear our meds.

I then called my clinic what's wrong with our meds. The clinic clearly told me that there are nothing wrong with three of our meds. Now I am confused. I can't give the reference of the clinic to CO.
So frustrating !


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> After one week of meds upload, I generously asked CO about my visa and meds status. Then he told me that my child meds ok but referred for me and my wife to MOC. He told that MOC may required 3-4 months to clear our meds.
> 
> I then called my clinic what's wrong with our meds. The clinic clearly told me that there are nothing wrong with three of our meds. Now I am confused. I can't give the reference of the clinic to CO.
> So frustrating !


May be due to BD's Worldwide Awesome Reputation ... !


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys here is a quick question. What about your previous passport?? I got my new passport recently as the old one was handwritten and was due in the next month. So my q is when filling my f80 I had to provide details of the old one since its mentioned in my new mrp ****. Anyways now please tell me when my dear co will generously ask me for the old one what should I inform?? If he/she ask me to upload the pages what should I do then?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> May be due to BD's Worldwide Awesome Reputation ... !


What's waiting next for me? May be external security check. :violin:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> What's waiting next for me? May be external security check. :violin:


Heard they do these MOC, SC in parallel.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Go to southeast bank Gulshan-1 branch at foreign exchange deptt. They have a link with National Australia bank.


Thanks everyone. Made the payment with the help from a friend who lives in aus. But I checked with HSBC, they can issue DD in AUD if needed.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Thanks everyone. Made the payment with the help from a friend who lives in aus. But I checked with HSBC, they can issue DD in AUD if needed.


Many banks can issue dd in aud not only hsbc. Btw which payment are you mentioning? ?

Guys pls tell me what is the best thing to do with the old passport. If co ask me to upload the pages what I should say. Is it really necessary to upload those pages? What if I cannot provide? ?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

rahu said:


> Many banks can issue dd in aud not only hsbc. Btw which payment are you mentioning? ?
> 
> Guys pls tell me what is the best thing to do with the old passport. If co ask me to upload the pages what I should say. Is it really necessary to upload those pages? What if I cannot provide? ?


its just common sense, you provide details of your old passport in form 80, and scans of your current passport, if the CO needs anything extra he will ask you in specific instruction i.e scan/upload/email or anyway they want


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes I know but the problem is I have lost it and all i have is some scan copies of first few pages. If I mention that i have lost it would be just some extra hassle so that's what I am worried about.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

rahu said:


> Yes I know but the problem is I have lost it and all i have is some scan copies of first few pages. If I mention that i have lost it would be just some extra hassle so that's what I am worried about.


still nothing to worry about, even if the co asks for scan copies it would be the first couple of pages, and if it comes to that you can mention that it was lost but that is highly unlikely to happen, nobody asks for all the pages of a passport its simply weird and not reliable so relax you will not be asked about that, if you are too paranoid about it then keep all the papers related to the procedure of getting the new passport after the one you lost and when the time comes you can send them, then again the chances are next to zero of a co asking you to send all the pages even the first couple of pages are too slim. good luck


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Can you guess how much a pcc cost this days??. well I just paid 4000 plus 500 to get that pcc. Hopefully by 17 aug I will get it in my hand. Feeling no sadness though it's just the way it is. .


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rahu said:


> Can you guess how much a pcc cost this days??. well I just paid 4000 plus 500 to get that pcc. Hopefully by 17 aug I will get it in my hand. Feeling no sadness though it's just the way it is. .


4500????? That's ........


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

rahu said:


> Many banks can issue dd in aud not only hsbc. Btw which payment are you mentioning? ?


Payment for CDR assessment from Engineers Australia.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> 4500????? That's ........


Nothing to say. I was kinda stunned when he denied to receive even five hundred less. Even when I put the money he couldn't help counting all the bills in front of the rest of the audience. Very different experience. I got my passport few days ago. Paid some but little compare to what he demanded today. He mentioned about some other police stations whose oc change upto 10k per pcc.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Payment for CDR assessment from Engineers Australia.


Yes in that case there are many options available. Infact almost all the major banks would allow transaction of that level without much hassle. When I paid my nsw nomination fee I took the dd from scb n it took around two hours in total.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

hi evrybody ,
in my e-application i saw this dialogue"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." what does it mean??? does it mean that my medical is okay or somthing else???

i have nother question what is internal checking process??? waiting for your reply guys....
thanks 
neyamul


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

rahu said:


> Nothing to say. I was kinda stunned when he denied to receive even five hundred less. Even when I put the money he couldn't help counting all the bills in front of the rest of the audience. Very different experience. I got my passport few days ago. Paid some but little compare to what he demanded today. He mentioned about some other police stations whose oc change upto 10k per pcc.


Guess I was lucky then, as I got away paying taka 700 only!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> hi evrybody ,
> in my e-application i saw this dialogue"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." what does it mean??? does it mean that my medical is okay or somthing else???
> 
> i have nother question what is internal checking process??? waiting for your reply guys....
> ...


Your medicals is cleared. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

thx mithu93ku for your reply. do u hv ne idea how long i hv to wait to get the desired grant letter.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> thx mithu93ku for your reply. do u hv ne idea how long i hv to wait to get the desired grant letter.


what is your subclass, occupation and when did you apply?


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

visa class-189,applied on 17/02/2013,profession:urban and regional planner.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> visa class-189,applied on 17/02/2013,profession:urban and regional planner.


Don't forget to mention CO by e-mail that your medicals status have changed. Maximum 7 days requires if other docs are okay. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks mithu...i mailed co few mins earlier ...hop for the best...guys pray for me.....


----------



## meer (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if anyone recieved email from Adelaide gsm team 13, asking for Form 80, form 1221 and personal resume for visa 189? ( As this team is different to CO assigned, thy dnt do the assessment but fasten your application process).


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Dear Brothers,

Im planning to apply for 189 VISA in few months, and for me to get the minimum required score of 60, Ill jave to get 8 in IELTS. If someone could reccomand me a good institution in Dhaka, where O can go for practice, I would be eternally grateful.

Thank You


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

fzrashid said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> Im planning to apply for 189 VISA in few months, and for me to get the minimum required score of 60, Ill jave to get 8 in IELTS. If someone could reccomand me a good institution in Dhaka, where O can go for practice, I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Thank You


none better than british council, and download a book " ace the ielts" by simone braverman, its very focused on the tactics of the exam.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> none better than british council, and download a book " ace the ielts" by simone braverman, its very focused on the tactics of the exam.


Yeah Brother, you are absolutely right. I can add that book " ace the ielts" by simone braverman could be found in Nilkhet for 50 Taka only. :thumb:


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> Im planning to apply for 189 VISA in few months, and for me to get the minimum required score of 60, Ill jave to get 8 in IELTS. If someone could reccomand me a good institution in Dhaka, where O can go for practice, I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Thank You


That sounds like a deep roaring see you have to swim across. All the best. 
Vocabulary for ielts by Cambridge uni is a good one

Concentrate more on practice. Actually British council will never be enough for getting 8 in ielts. Again you have to spend a lot of time in the street for traffic. And British council will generously charge you with a fee by which you can pay for one more exam.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Yeah Brother, you are absolutely right. I can add that book " ace the ielts" by simone braverman could be found in Nilkhet for 50 Taka only. :thumb:


why waste money? google and download the pdf


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> visa class-189,applied on 17/02/2013,profession:urban and regional planner.


Normally 189 applicants goes through security checks which can take up to 12 months. But it always varies case to case and depends on your individual situation. Were your medical and pcc requested by the CO?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> Im planning to apply for 189 VISA in few months, and for me to get the minimum required score of 60, Ill jave to get 8 in IELTS. If someone could reccomand me a good institution in Dhaka, where O can go for practice, I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Thank You


Good luck with your venture. Wise would be to apply for 190 as it is much quicker.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

I applied on feb 2013, got C/O on april.. sent him an email today and got a reply from an unexpected person..




> Dear Rashed Rahman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> I applied on feb 2013, got C/O on april.. sent him an email today and got a reply from an unexpected person..


This is a common reply from few COs. However, you should get same from ur assigned CO but not else. You can inform your CO about this reply and want his opinion. What kind of questions you asked that may also depend for this reply................


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

rahu said:


> Nothing to say. I was kinda stunned when he denied to receive even five hundred less. Even when I put the money he couldn't help counting all the bills in front of the rest of the audience. Very different experience. I got my passport few days ago. Paid some but little compare to what he demanded today. He mentioned about some other police stations whose oc change upto 10k per pcc.


Hi Rahu,
Can you please share something more about your PCC? Like which thana, what was the grade of that person etc. So that members can know up front about the thana and try to find references before working with that thana 

Thanks,
Loonq


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> Im planning to apply for 189 VISA in few months, and for me to get the minimum required score of 60, Ill jave to get 8 in IELTS. If someone could reccomand me a good institution in Dhaka, where O can go for practice, I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Thank You


Coaching centers alone wont get u 8.0 all, watch a lot of movies, TV shows, use mirror of speaking if necessary, be good at Academic Reading, consult sites such as dcielts and simons for Writing.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Brothers thanks for your feedback. I am well aware that I can't buy off IELTS score and I understand the fact that no amount of tuition will get me the score that I need without my own effort. That being said, please allow me to rephrase what I wanted to know.

Lets assume I put in all the effort and study on my own accord with responsibility. In that case, which institution would provide me the place for practice?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

loonq said:


> Hi Rahu,
> Can you please share something more about your PCC? Like which thana, what was the grade of that person etc. So that members can know up front about the thana and try to find references before working with that thana
> 
> Thanks,
> Loonq


I had to collect it from chittagong metropolitan police. Its for Khulshi ps. The person I paid the money named syed and he is found in cmp located in laldigi ctg.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Brothers thanks for your feedback. I am well aware that I can't buy off IELTS score and I understand the fact that no amount of tuition will get me the score that I need without my own effort. That being said, please allow me to rephrase what I wanted to know.
> 
> Lets assume I put in all the effort and study on my own accord with responsibility. In that case, which institution would provide me the place for practice?


First of, if you enrol into some course then it will end in two months with three days per week which means if a class has an average duration of two hours you will get 2*3*4*2 hours in total. This amount of practice time is far less than adequate. At least you will never get more from British council than this. Other instructions are there but lack efficient teaching. So to be specific about your question the answer is unfortunately None


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Normally 189 applicants goes through security checks which can take up to 12 months. But it always varies case to case and depends on your individual situation. Were your medical and pcc requested by the CO?
> 
> i uploaded my medical and pcc during lodgement to expedite my processing. wht about ur case??? they r taking long time to process 189 visa for BD ppl, whereas indian ppl get visa within 3 months under 189 category.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Recently come to see one aspirant got 190 grant on the 31th day of lodgement. Indian of course.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I have checked since December 2012 and found not a single applicant from Bangladesh got grant under 189. Security assessment is a default matter for BD and it is created auto delay without any issue.....................So frustrating


whts ur update???? i also applied under 189 category...applied on 17/02/2013....my medical has been finalized,,,,its really frustrating.........


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> Australia1 said:
> 
> 
> > Normally 189 applicants goes through security checks which can take up to 12 months. But it always varies case to case and depends on your individual situation. Were your medical and pcc requested by the CO?
> ...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> This is a common reply from few COs. However, you should get same from ur assigned CO but not else. You can inform your CO about this reply and want his opinion. What kind of questions you asked that may also depend for this reply................


HI Mirza, any update on your case?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> whts ur update???? i also applied under 189 category...applied on 17/02/2013....my medical has been finalized,,,,its really frustrating.........


No update ..................waiting, waiting and waiting


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Normally 189 applicants goes through security checks which can take up to 12 months. But it always varies case to case and depends on your individual situation. Were your medical and pcc requested by the CO?


My CO replied that, the external security check usually require 7 to 12 months. Does anybody know whether the required time is from application lodgement or the date of Assign CO by DIAC?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> My CO replied that, the external security check usually require 7 to 12 months. Does anybody know whether the required time is from application lodgement or the date of Assign CO by DIAC?


Considering that the SC starts after CO is allocated, in my opinion countdown starts from CO allocation. You may not be waiting for long as it already been 8 months for you. Did you ask for status update to your CO recently?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> My file is under security assessment since May 2013. My CO asked few question in 11th July. Still waiting for next status


My file also been referred on May 2013. I haven't yet received any update. Could u plz tell what type of questions ur CO asked to u?


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> No update ..................waiting, waiting and waiting


wht about ur medical??? did they refer or accept ur medical???


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

wht is the diffrnce betwn internal checking and external checking?? r they same???..do yu hv ne idea guys???


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> wht is the diffrnce betwn internal checking and external checking?? r they same???..do yu hv ne idea guys???


External Checking is carried out by ASIO (An agency), mostly assessing ur previous character and travel records in other countries .... Internal checking is done by local AU embassy ppl... running in places like all ur offices or businesses,,, alternatively phone calls ... !


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> My file also been referred on May 2013. I haven't yet received any update. Could u plz tell what type of questions ur CO asked to u?


CO asked 4 question on 11th July 2013

1. Travel history - I got 3 months tourist VISA in one country in present passport but I didn't visit there due to personal reason, therefore I didnt informed them. During security check, they may find it from web as it MRP. However I noticed them later.

2. My parents and siblings family name separably as I wrote only one name in Form 80.

3. My brother and sisters couty of birth and their birth details


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

This external checking is mostly an enquiry to other intelligences asking if there is any records that matches your own profile. Dob name etc. Sometimes it also appears that mere matching of some distant feature may trigger many more complications which may even result in denial of entry even after granting of a visa. There is no certain range within which this investment goes on and hence this time seems so absurdly high. Best to hope that your co doesn't simply make such a referral. People who got grant in 31days indeed should be very grateful to their co.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> wht about ur medical??? did they refer or accept ur medical???


Yes, my medical was referred on 16th march 2013 and cleared on 28th April 2013 that has confirmed my previous CO on 1st may 2013.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> External Checking is carried out by ASIO (An agency), mostly assessing ur previous character and travel records in other countries .... Internal checking is done by local AU embassy ppl... running in places like all ur offices or businesses,,, alternatively phone calls ... !


thx for ur reply....sunlight11..which 1 is done earlier??? i never reside abroad so wht wil b the function of ASIO regarding me??? my CO was assigned on 04/04/2013 and on tht particular day AU embassy called my employer to verify my job...wht next ???


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> thx for ur reply....sunlight11..which 1 is done earlier??? i never reside abroad so wht wil b the function of ASIO regarding me??? my CO was assigned on 04/04/2013 and on tht particular day AU embassy called my employer to verify my job...wht next ???


These things go in parallel ...


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Guys,
I am planning to apply under subclass 489(SS). what about subclass 489?? Will they take as long as 189 applicants for security checking??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am planning to apply under subclass 489(SS). what about subclass 489?? Will they take as long as 189 applicants for security checking??


489 (ss) is faster than 189 and 190 ( for BD applicant). One of my acquaintance got 489 (ss) visa within 4 weeks of lodgement as his all docs were front loaded . It was direct grant.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> 489 (ss) is faster than 189 and 190 ( for BD applicant). One of my acquaintance got 489 (ss) visa within 4 weeks of lodgement as his all docs were front loaded . It was direct grant.


Has he got relatives there ?


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> 489 (ss) is faster than 189 and 190 ( for BD applicant). One of my acquaintance got 489 (ss) visa within 4 weeks of lodgement as his all docs were front loaded . It was direct grant.


Hey Mithu,
Thanks for your reply. It is really a good news for me. I am confused about one issue and was wondering if you could give me a suggestion.
My job history is:
1. January'2011-April'2011 in BD
2. April'2011-Till date in UAE
I want to collect job experience assessment from Engrs. Australia in next February and by March-April I will apply for SS to WA keeping both the jobs in my EOI. When I will get the approval, I'll wait until 21st April and then send the signed agreement to them. Before doing that I will remove my first job from EOI,since I'll have 3 years work experience in my current organisation. As my total point will not be changed because of doing so, my ques is that if I can do this.
What's your opinion regarding my plan? If you have any suggestion, I will really appreciate that.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> CO asked 4 question on 11th July 2013
> 
> 1. Travel history - I got 3 months tourist VISA in one country in present passport but I didn't visit there due to personal reason, therefore I didnt informed them. During security check, they may find it from web as it MRP. However I noticed them later.
> 
> ...


hi mirza...was it the 1st time tht CO asked u question abt ur form 80??? my co asked question on 22 june nd his question was how i was supported financially during ma unemployment period(from ma graduation till the 1st day of ma job??


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> hi mirza...was it the 1st time tht CO asked u question abt ur form 80??? my co asked question on 22 june nd his question was how i was supported financially during ma unemployment period(from ma graduation till the 1st day of ma job??


How long was your "unemployed" period between being graduated and starting your first job?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> hi mirza...was it the 1st time tht CO asked u question abt ur form 80??? my co asked question on 22 june nd his question was how i was supported financially during ma unemployment period(from ma graduation till the 1st day of ma job??


Could you please update ur signature with your timeline


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

shishir said:


> How long was your "unemployed" period between being graduated and starting your first job?


its from february 2004 to july 2004...


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Considering that the SC starts after CO is allocated, in my opinion countdown starts from CO allocation. You may not be waiting for long as it already been 8 months for you. Did you ask for status update to your CO recently?


Thanks. Yes last month I asked my CO and he replied that it is still under external security check and it may take 7 to 12 months!!


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> whts ur update???? i also applied under 189 category...applied on 17/02/2013....my medical has been finalized,,,,its really frustrating.........


How can one know that his/her medical is finalized or referred? I have done my medical on June and let my CO know through mail but I don't know the status of the medical. Please share your experience. Thanks.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

my medical link was replaced wit "no health examinations r required for this person........" later on i got to know frm diffrnt persons who had similar expriences like me that my medical is okay ...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Has he got relatives there ?


No relative! State sponsorship!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hey Mithu,
> Thanks for your reply. It is really a good news for me. I am confused about one issue and was wondering if you could give me a suggestion.
> My job history is:
> 1. January'2011-April'2011 in BD
> ...


No problem ! Go ahead!


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

hi, I am new in the forum....submitted EOI in July. waiting for invitation. can anyone tell how long it takes to get sate sponsorship(WA)?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mmn said:


> hi, I am new in the forum....submitted EOI in July. waiting for invitation. can anyone tell how long it takes to get sate sponsorship(WA)?


In my case it took two weeks!


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

is there anyone got visa recently?....what might be adversities in WA?


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

my co was assigned on 04/04/2013..on that particular day my job was verified.a person frm au embassy called my employer and talked to my dept head who signed my experience certificate.is it the way of job verification???


----------



## BD2AUS (Jul 6, 2013)

Bhai ra, hello. I am a new member here, and I have a question about IELTS. 

IELTS er date ki Dhaka te easily pawa jai? Academic IELTS tests are given three times a month, and general training twice a month, right? I am about to send all my documents for assessment, and after that, I want to take the IELTS. I was wondering if registering would be difficult.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

BD2AUS said:


> Bhai ra, hello. I am a new member here, and I have a question about IELTS.
> 
> IELTS er date ki Dhaka te easily pawa jai? Academic IELTS tests are given three times a month, and general training twice a month, right? I am about to send all my documents for assessment, and after that, I want to take the IELTS. I was wondering if registering would be difficult.


Bhaidi, 
General er jonno 1 mas abong Academic er jonno 2 soptaho agei registration kora ucit.

*Upcoming test dates Dhaka ( British Council )*


Saturday 24 August 2013 Academic
Thursday 29 August 2013 Academic and General
Saturday 7 September 2013 Academic and General
Saturday 21 September 2013 Academic and General
Saturday 8 September 2013 Academic
Saturday 12 October 201312 Academic and General
Saturday 26 October 2013 Academic and General
Saturday 9 November 2013 Academic and General


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

BD2AUS said:


> Bhai ra, hello. I am a new member here, and I have a question about IELTS.
> 
> IELTS er date ki Dhaka te easily pawa jai? Academic IELTS tests are given three times a month, and general training twice a month, right? I am about to send all my documents for assessment, and after that, I want to take the IELTS. I was wondering if registering would be difficult.




if possible, try British Council........I have bad experience with IDP center @ Dhaka


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*About DIAC points*

Gys, can anyone tell me about the points calculation for job experience in DIAC?....my assessment from vetassess wrote min. 3 yrs out of lst 5 yrs is highly relevant. but I am 12 yrs experienced in my occupation. now will I get at least 8 years of experience in DIAC??


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mmn said:


> if possible, try British Council........I have bad experience with IDP center @ Dhaka


On the other hand, I had a very good experience of IDP, it seemed better than British Council to me.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mmn said:


> Gys, can anyone tell me about the points calculation for job experience in DIAC?....my assessment from vetassess wrote min. 3 yrs out of lst 5 yrs is highly relevant. but I am 12 yrs experienced in my occupation. now will I get at least 8 years of experience in DIAC??


If they declare you SKILLED After that required three years, you will get points for the remaining 8 years.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

anyone here knows how many days it takes for VISA evidencing in Dhaka VFS?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> On the other hand, I had a very good experience of IDP, it seemed better than British Council to me.


Hi,

Do you know where IPD's exam center is? Do they take exams in Gulshan? How many people take exams at the same time roughly?

I know british council's exam center is in Bashundhara and millions of students take exam at the same time resulting in delays. It almost takes the whole day there.

I have already had mine, asking on behalf of someone else. Thanks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know where IPD's exam center is? Do they take exams in Gulshan? How many people take exams at the same time roughly?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I appeared from IDP for GT and before that BC for AC IELTS.

The exam hall is in Awal Center Banani,, there were 160 or so students with me in Exam day,,, facilities are good, co-ordinators are helpful, Speaking Examiner was fantastic ... 

They even offer Mock tests RIGHT at the SAME hall as would be in the exam, however my sit was in a smaller room with only around 40 students.. the initial 120 were placed in that Hall room.

One difference is that the speaking exam was longer than the BC one ... But the examiner was excellent, whereas the BC speaking examiner was not at all very interested to listen to me and cut me short just after 9 minutes I guess... no decency whatsoever, I was quite annoyed with her, however she marked me OK.

Bangladeshi BC exam management as u seen is probably one of the WORST in the whole world I guess.

u've to contact FutureEducation for IDP, one of their officer's H/P is : 01727271912.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appeared from IDP for GT and before that BC for AC IELTS.
> 
> ...


reverse experience happened to me.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> On the other hand, I had a very good experience of IDP, it seemed better than British Council to me.




my score in IDP was L8.5,R+S8.0,W6.5......whereas before that in three consecutive exams i got W7,S6.5.....others r over 7. they were holding me in speaking. but when i pulled in speaking then got me in writing....funny was in earlier 3 times my writing was not good, still got 7.my friend was also holded by 0.5 score either speaking or writing similar to mine. he finally changed to British Council and got all over 7.0. i became frustrated and never took any exams.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> reverse experience happened to me.


i support....


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mmn said:


> my score in IDP was L8.5,R+S8.0,W6.5......whereas before that in three consecutive exams i got W7,S6.5.....others r over 7. they were holding me in speaking. but when i pulled in speaking then got me in writing....funny was in earlier 3 times my writing was not good, still got 7.my friend was also holded by 0.5 score either speaking or writing similar to mine. he finally changed to British Council and got all over 7.0. i became frustrated and never took any exams.


Oh.. OK.. sry to hear that.

BTW I have no objection about the scores except Speaking, She marked me 7.0 in speaking which I thought could've been a bit higher if things were professional enough. I believe I got what I deserved for other modules just with few months of rather quick preparation (8.5, 7.5 and 7.5). It was Academic so I was aiming an OVERALL 7.0 or more ...

My objections about BC is, First of all the Speaking examiners need to act normal, in my exam day, some of the other candidates also faced similar issues, and second the exam management is VERY bad .. 1000s of students had to wait for hours right under the intense heat, and when it started to rain, the chaos was unthinkable .. They really need to take care of this.

Anyway I guess different ppl will have different experiences in both these centers.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

my bet is for BC.

in my first exm i was rather annoyed with several unnecessary visits to IDP center in Gulshan.

also i got 0.5 short in writing.

then i changed to BC and this time all i needed was to go to SCB once for submitting my docs.

also i was happy that i got 7 in all bands. less hassle and less frustration.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

To me, only bad thing that BC has is that they conduct exams with around thousand people at the same time. Who would like to wait in the ques in scorching hot sunshine for an hour before the exam? For me this was the reason alone not to attain the target score of 8.

If IDP has less number of students sitting exam at the same time, I think, it would be of convenience to the candidates.


----------



## BD2AUS (Jul 6, 2013)

Mithu bhai, thank you for the answer. 

Sunlight, mmn, Australia1 and rahu (ke bhai, ke bon - sure na, tai screen name dhore daklam), thank you for your answers as well.

Now, I have a personal question. Amar biye hobe December a. My passport has already expired, and I am about to get a new MRP passport. If I get married in December, would the Australian authorities want me to update my passport with information about my wife? As far as I know, we Bangladeshis are assigned a new passport and a new passport number if you change your marital status from single to married in your passport. Wouldn't a new passport number cause problems with NSW/DIAC? I mean, would I be asked to re-apply? Would I be sent to the back of the queue again? Any ideas?


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

guys..plz share ur experience regarding job verification....

**previously i saw my medical link was replaced wit "no health examinations r requried for this person........" tody, few mins earlier, i saw this messge"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.".wht does it mean???? guys plzz share ur views....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> guys..plz share ur experience regarding job verification....
> 
> **previously i saw my medical link was replaced wit "no health examinations r requried for this person........" tody, few mins earlier, i saw this messge"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.".wht does it mean???? guys plzz share ur views....


Don't worry! System glitch, will disappear soon!


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Don't worry! System glitch, will disappear soon!


did u experience the same ??? do u hv ne idea abt job verification proecesss???


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

guys plz share ur job verification experiences....


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> guys plz share ur job verification experiences....


Job verification will happen for sure. If the company is well known, they'll probably call HR, else they may visit the premise.

Someone told me they never call the person mentioned in the Reference Letter, instead, they call HR, only if the HR is totally incompetent or there is no HR at all, they gonna inquiry ur Referee through phone or In-person.

Note that basically no chance of Job verification if u dont claim any points on it, but sometimes in very rare cases, they just call ur company for Background checking purpose, however in that case they'll just look for the duration mentioned is OK or not, but will not care about ur RnR.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Job verification will happen for sure. If the company is well known, they'll probably call HR, else they may visit the premise.
> 
> Someone told me they never call the person mentioned in the Reference Letter, instead, they call HR, only if the HR is totally incompetent or there is no HR at all, they gonna inquiry ur Referee through phone or In-person.
> 
> Note that basically no chance of Job verification if u dont claim any points on it, but sometimes in very rare cases, they just call ur company for Background checking purpose, however in that case they'll just look for the duration mentioned is OK or not, but will not care about ur RnR.


thx sunlight...in my case they calld my employer nd collect cel no of my supervisor...nd called her....they asked abt my job respnblty, my salary, my educational background...they also asked whether she knew tht i applied for migration etc. i think this was ma job verification.i got an offer from other company with higher post and salary...so i want to switch my job. wil they verify again??? i m lil bit confused whether wil i switch my presnt job or not???


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> thx sunlight...in my case they calld my employer nd collect cel no of my supervisor...nd called her....they asked abt my job respnblty, my salary, my educational background...they also asked whether she knew tht i applied for migration etc. i think this was ma job verification.i got an offer from other company with higher post and salary...so i want to switch my job. wil they verify again??? i m lil bit confused whether wil i switch my presnt job or not???


Absolutely, u should switch. BUT, it is very important that beforehand u let ur Case Officer know that u r changing ur Job as u've a better offer. They r done with the verification of ur current employer, if they want, they may check ur new employer as well, it is upto them. But as long as u inform the CO on time, u shouldn't worry.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Absolutely, u should switch. BUT, it is very important that beforehand u let ur Case Officer know that u r changing ur Job as u've a better offer. They r done with the verification of ur current employer, if they want, they may check ur new employer as well, it is upto them. But as long as u inform the CO on time, u shouldn't worry.


thx sunlight....


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys, wondering anybody applied for SA SS recently & how long it took them to get back with answer?? Do they also check with the employer?? I don't mind but just checking as it might just take some extra time...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> hi mirza...was it the 1st time tht CO asked u question abt ur form 80??? my co asked question on 22 june nd his question was how i was supported financially during ma unemployment period(from ma graduation till the 1st day of ma job??


Hi, such kind of question were asked first time ....................


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> thx sunlight...in my case they calld my employer nd collect cel no of my supervisor...nd called her....they asked abt my job respnblty, my salary, my educational background...they also asked whether she knew tht i applied for migration etc. i think this was ma job verification.i got an offer from other company with higher post and salary...so i want to switch my job. wil they verify again??? i m lil bit confused whether wil i switch my presnt job or not???


this is the way of job verification is done. they do call your supervisor and if your supervisor is not well aware of you.. trouble is ahead 

i never heard of in-person or verification by premises visit. but that is also a possibility since we are bangladeshi (alas)..

i claim no points for job (although i could claim 10pts atleast) but yet i gave a printed resume to my SV and planning to do the same to HR as well.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rahu said:


> this is the way of job verification is done. they do call your supervisor and if your supervisor is not well aware of you.. trouble is ahead
> 
> i never heard of in-person or verification by premises visit. but that is also a possibility since we are bangladeshi (alas)..
> 
> i claim no points for job (although i could claim 10pts atleast) but yet i gave a printed resume to my SV and planning to do the same to HR as well.


Unfortunately, job verifications are basically a MUST for BD applicants, but randomly happens for others. However....

I am also not claiming any work experience points, AND I am Not submitting absolutely anything related to any of my jobs ... because as far as I heard, the prctice is, If a document is not required and consequently u do not submit anything, they'll Not bother, because its not needed.. HOWEVER, if u DO submit something even though it is not necessary, they'll verify it and check throughly that every detail mentioned in the paper is correct... in straight words, they WILL NOT accept any Document without verification if u submit one.

I'll only mention in EOI, but that'll be all... if they later wants any doc, they'll ask for it anyway... else I expect Max a phone call only to my current HR checking up the department and Date of Joining.

Anyway goodluck and keep us posted.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

one issue is banging my head ever since i submitted my F80. back in 2010 i applied for a Danish PR under greencard scheme. however, i was refused since my points were 90 (100 is minimum). I mentioned No to the question 59 of F80. did u ever refused of any visa by any country. Is it really a visa refusal?? anyone have this issue??


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rahu said:


> one issue is banging my head ever since i submitted my F80. back in 2010 i applied for a Danish PR under greencard scheme. however, i was refused since my points were 90 (100 is minimum). I mentioned No to the question 59 of F80. did u ever refused of any visa by any country. Is it really a visa refusal?? anyone have this issue??


Hi, u answered it correctly cause As far as I understand, Question 59 is about AFTER u've got Visa, then what happened, either u'd been denied entry or deported or ur visa got cancelled, all of which can only happen once u actually got a Visa, so as u didn't get the Danish visa anyway, the answer should be NO.

However, u should answer YES of Question 57 (Bullet Number 7) ...

I was also denied UK student Visa on 2004 on account of insufficient balance, they asked me to appeal which I didn't ... If I become eligible to apply for 189, I'll put YES on this and would explain the reason.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I am also not claiming any work experience points, AND I am Not submitting absolutely anything related to any of my jobs ...


yet do submit your joining and release letters (contract papers) even before CO ask. the issue is if you donot submit anything regarding your job it will delay the application and in some cases (and if bad luck strikes) might make the co even curious (suspicious) about you. 
the rule is you have to submit all the docs that you sent to ACS based on which they provide they decision plus your employment contract. 
and yes, i too agree that bank statement and payroll records are solely needed for those who claim points for jobs.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> However, u should answer YES of Question 57 (Bullet Number 7) ...


*been refused a visa for Australia or any other country*
yes i said NO this q as well. 

so what should I do??


----------



## iamshamir (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey I am an Internal Auditor. Will go for assessment from Vetesses very soon. Now I have 55 points without IELTS. I gave two IELTS exams but both the exams i got 7 at all band except SPEAKING- 6.5. I will sit for IELTS again this year and hopefully I will get 7. At that case my point will be 65.

However, i came to know that since my occupation doesn't have any state sponsorship, so having 65 in a occupation like internal auditor [only SOL 1 ] take much time to get invitation. Many people shared that, even many applicants are waiting with 70 points also. 

From, Skill select website- Occupation Ceilings [2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers], I came to know that Ceiling Value is 900 and Results To Date is 35 only. 
1.) So, with 65 point how is my probability to get invitation and process my application further.

Again, some suggested me to apply fo 489 VISA since my cousins reside at Sydney and Melbourne who are australian citizens and ready to sponsor me.
2.) So, should I apply 189 or 489?

Would appreciate your suggestion in this regard.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rahu said:


> *been refused a visa for Australia or any other country*
> yes i said NO this q as well.
> 
> so what should I do??


If you have been refused a visa then obviously you should answer yes. And then you can write the reason why you were refused.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

iamshamir said:


> Hey I am an Internal Auditor. Will go for assessment from Vetesses very soon. Now I have 55 points without IELTS. I gave two IELTS exams but both the exams i got 7 at all band except SPEAKING- 6.5. I will sit for IELTS again this year and hopefully I will get 7. At that case my point will be 65.
> 
> However, i came to know that since my occupation doesn't have any state sponsorship, so having 65 in a occupation like internal auditor [only SOL 1 ] take much time to get invitation. Many people shared that, even many applicants are waiting with 70 points also.
> 
> ...


first of, 489 route will give you a much faster grant than 189. 
second, since 70 pointers are waiting and you don't have 7 in ielts yet, then you have to wait for several months even before you get invited. so time is a really big issue in your case

489 is a provisional visa and you cannot be sponsored by your cousin living in syd. however the person who lives in mell can sponsor you. Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration

so you better ask your relative i think he/she would be of better help to you.


----------



## iamshamir (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank a lot. I am also thinking so to apply for 489 visa. My cousin is ready to sponsor me. 

But, does 489 visa depends on point based processing. Since i will have 65 after receiving sponsorship from my cousin, is 489 visa depends on higher point, faster processing time or it is free from that. Having 65 is sufficient enough to get the TR and after 2 years I will be able to apply for PR.



rahu said:


> first of, 489 route will give you a much faster grant than 189.
> second, since 70 pointers are waiting and you don't have 7 in ielts yet, then you have to wait for several months even before you get invited. so time is a really big issue in your case
> 
> 489 is a provisional visa and you cannot be sponsored by your cousin living in syd. however the person who lives in mell can sponsor you. Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration
> ...


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> If you have been refused a visa then obviously you should answer yes. And then you can write the reason why you were refused.


since i have already mentioned NO should i fill 1023??

in that case what should i write for the tab::
*Why was incorrect information provided?*


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

iamshamir said:


> Thank a lot. I am also thinking so to apply for 489 visa. My cousin is ready to sponsor me.
> 
> But, does 489 visa depends on point based processing. Since i will have 65 after receiving sponsorship from my cousin, is 489 visa depends on higher point, faster processing time or it is free from that. Having 65 is sufficient enough to get the TR and after 2 years I will be able to apply for PR.


as far i know you will get immediate invitation. no delay will occur. there is separate allocation for 489 visa.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi All,

Apparently i'm the person applied way back in thread but yet to get the grant 

Hope we all get grant soon.

Cheers,
Sahrear


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apparently i'm the person applied way back in thread but yet to get the grant
> 
> ...


Hi, What was your update from CO? security check? Hope you get grant soon.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Hi, What was your update from CO? security check? Hope you get grant soon.


My CO said he is waiting for internal checking process to be completed for this application. But my meds are finalized.

What about other? Anyone got grant who applied in October 2012?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*189 Candidates status from Bangladesh since skill select process*

Hi, here have one update for waiting list and application date that I have try collect data from this forum since skill select. It is observed that no one candidate from Bangladesh under 189 category has received their grant. 

Sahrear – 189 – 30th Oct 2012
letsmove – 189 – 30th Nov 2012
mirza_755 – 189 – 13th Dec 2012
Bengal_tiger – 189 – 16th Dec 2012
Mostafa – 189 – 21st Dec 2012
Samamun001 – 189 – 28th Dec 2012
Rana_abhijit – 189 – 7th January 2013
Tariq – 189 – 27th January 2013
Slagozz – 189 – 190 – 29th January 2013
Num_tareq – 189 – 6th Feb 2013
Nazim – 189 – 6th Feb 2013
rashed-rahman – 189 - 8th Feb 2013
mamunaziz – 189 – 13th Feb 2013
Tanu – 189 – 16th Feb 2013
Neyamul008 – 189 – 17th feb 2013
Zamil525 – 189 – 28th Feb 2013
Australia40 – 189 – 13th march 2013
Nony – 189 – 12th April 2013
Tanvir_1667 – 189 – 7th May 2013
Ehanu009 – 189 – 7th May 2013
Australia1 – 189 – 25th May 2013
Mithu92ku – 189 – 19th june 2013
Adnan063 – 189 – 28th june 2013


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, here have one update for waiting list and application date that I have try collect data from this forum since skill select. It is observed that no one candidate from Bangladesh under 189 category has received their grant.
> 
> Sahrear – 189 – 30th Oct 2012
> letsmove – 189 – 30th Nov 2012
> ...



Moi,

All u beautiful people ! :grouphug:
here I come again. 

*Thewall – 189 – 15th Oct 2012*  :scared:
*Grant* - *20th Aug 2013* :rockon::first::cheer2::hail:eace: :drum::rockon:


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Congratulations Thewall! Loooooooonnnnnggggggg due...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> Moi,
> 
> All u beautiful people ! :grouphug:
> here I come again.
> ...


Congratulations Thewall. So happy for you. You have showed us some light at the end of the tunnel.

Looks like the ball has started to rolll for us. What do you think Mirza?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

thewall said:


> Moi,
> 
> All u beautiful people ! :grouphug:
> here I come again.
> ...


congrats mate )) :cheer2::cheer2::bathbaby::bathbaby::llama::llama::rofl::rofl::target::target::fencing::fencing:


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> Moi,
> 
> All u beautiful people ! :grouphug:
> here I come again.
> ...


Just wanted to know what your initial entry date is? and is it according to your medical or pcc date? Congrats again.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

thewall said:


> Moi,
> 
> All u beautiful people ! :grouphug:
> here I come again.
> ...


Many many congrats. First time I congrats my country man under 189 and feel happy for that.................Best of luck


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations Thewall. So happy for you. You have showed us some light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Looks like the ball has started to rolll for us. What do you think Mirza?


Yes, first time we got one grant "Thewall" and that make us happy.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

By the way Mirza, Thewall was not on your list ...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> By the way Mirza, Thewall was not on your list ...


Yes, may be he was silent or I missed it. However, if anyone has any update please notice .............I just share the list so that we can realize the real incidence


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats Thewall, so its minimum 10 months for 189 i guess


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Folks,
I understand how it feels - while waiting, but u will get there sooner or later. I used to come to this Beeautifulll forum everyday late last year. 

My initial entry is round the corner, in 3 weeks so searching for flight now to Sydney for a short validation trip with family. Its one year from your PCC or Med Finalization date (whichever comes earlier). Last year I did my Med & PCC both.

... i think it's not correct to say minimum 10 months for 189, it'd vary case by case (could be shorter or longer), but I wish u all good luck.

.. and Dont stop dreaming your Dream 

Cheers!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

thewall said:


> Folks,
> I understand how it feels - while waiting, but u will get there sooner or later. I used to come to this Beeautifulll forum everyday late last year.
> 
> My initial entry is round the corner, in 3 weeks so searching for flight now to Sydney for a short validation trip with family. Its one year from your PCC or Med Finalization date (whichever comes earlier). Last year I did my Med & PCC both.
> ...


Congrats mate. It's a huge relief not only for you but also for all of us who are anxiously waiting ! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

thewall said:


> Moi,
> 
> All u beautiful people ! :grouphug:
> here I come again.
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

thewall said:


> Folks,
> I understand how it feels - while waiting, but u will get there sooner or later. I used to come to this Beeautifulll forum everyday late last year.
> 
> My initial entry is round the corner, in 3 weeks so searching for flight now to Sydney for a short validation trip with family. Its one year from your PCC or Med Finalization date (whichever comes earlier). Last year I did my Med & PCC both.
> ...


You can't believe me man, how much happy I am hearing the news of your grant. Trust me I am as much happy as I would be receiving my grant. Wishes for the next steps:drum:


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

thewall said:


> Moi,
> 
> All u beautiful people ! :grouphug:
> here I come again.
> ...


congrats the wall...it seems tht it took 10 months ..plz share ur experience regarding ur job verification....hw mny times they verify ur job??? they done it for by making call to my employer...but prblm is tht me nd my boss who signed my expnce cerifcte r planning to switch to nother company...


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, here have one update for waiting list and application date that I have try collect data from this forum since skill select. It is observed that no one candidate from Bangladesh under 189 category has received their grant.
> 
> Sahrear – 189 – 30th Oct 2012
> letsmove – 189 – 30th Nov 2012
> ...


Dear Mirza bhia,

Your grant is coming .....as 15 oct applied applicant received a grand...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia40 said:


> Dear Mirza bhia,
> 
> Your grant is coming .....as 15 oct applied applicant received a grand...:fingerscrossed:


Thank you brother for DOA. A single moment I am passing with tens ..............


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations thewall bhai.. 

Hope it comes sequentially


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> My CO said he is waiting for internal checking process to be completed for this application. But my meds are finalized.
> 
> What about other? Anyone got grant who applied in October 2012?


Does Internal checking process starts after passing the external checking or both processes run in parallel? Have any idea ? 

Anyway, Do you get any information from system that your medical is finalized or your CO informed you over mail?

Thanks


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

thewall said:


> Moi,
> 
> All u beautiful people ! :grouphug:
> here I come again.
> ...


Congratulations!!:clap2::clap2:
You are the pioneer of 189 grants among BD applicants (Year 2012-2013). If you can, please share your communication story with CO throughout the entire journey till success.
Thanks and Best wishes to you and your family !!


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Does Internal checking process starts after passing the external checking or both processes run in parallel? Have any idea ?
> 
> Anyway, Do you get any information from system that your medical is finalized or your CO informed you over mail?
> 
> Thanks


No idea about internal or external checking process.. or it runs in parallel or not.. 

I asked my CO specifically if my meds are finalized.. he said yes..

Any idea what i should ask which will help me to get a clear picture?

Plus, Do they (DIAC) physically check with my all previous employers? Any one got any clue?


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Congratulations!!:clap2::clap2:
> You are the pioneer of 189 grants among BD applicants (Year 2012-2013). If you can, please share your communication story with CO throughout the entire journey till success.
> Thanks and Best wishes to you and your family !!


yah thewall..if possbl pls share ur experience through out the entire porcessing time........ it wil b helpful for us....


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Can anyone pls explain what are these external and internal security checking and differences between them???Just curious about the **** that is keeping BD applicants waiting for a long period.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

shishir said:


> Can anyone pls explain what are these external and internal security checking and differences between them???Just curious about the **** that is keeping BD applicants waiting for a long period.


no idear bro...i m under internal checking process...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> yah thewall..if possbl pls share ur experience through out the entire porcessing time........ it wil b helpful for us....


Sorry guys for being selfish, like i said i used to come here everyday late last year, but not anymore in 2013.

I got 189 Invite on Oct15, then CO exactly in 2 weeks, requested MED & PCC straight, i was over the moon, during tht time Grants were very fast for most applicant due to new rule just in, and with SKILLselect in place DIAC had better control than pre July 1, 2012 era. I had everything ready, except for MED, which i did eHealth - thought wont take time. but I wasn't aware at all there was a large queue of 3-4+ months, god knows why. only one of us got Med finalized same day, rest of 4 got Med referred. and tht was it. i gave up waiting by Jan 17, when i got to hear from GH decision made on Med, (perhaps finalized for 1 applicant in Oct, 2 in Dec, last one in Jan). meanwhile in Dec my CO asked for F80, which was not in my req doc list initially. followed up by few more questions in a couple of weeks time, I realized checks started. I was never worried about Job verification though, rather got impatient with Med getting stuck. Which i feel now was very stupid of me. Now then, Last week i got Med & PCC request again (as some submission might hav already expired, some nearing expiry) and different CO in same team. I wanted to avoid renewing PCCs from different countries again & re-doing Med, no - not again, begging if only rules permit! So here I go, opted to fly in, for validation before expiry of PCC. I am glad that everything went smoothly in the end, 

*2 cents:*
just hang in there, if they need anything, they will come back to u. 
if u explain your situation, they consider. 

I am impressed. Land downunder, it’s all worth waiting, specially for 189ers!

Now end is the begining...
Checked VEVO, all info correct & in place
Exploring where from I can get VEC done AUD70 per Label. (VFS/AHC?) (not mandetory though, Oz using APP)
Flight not yet booked, probably I will take SG, costs about $4.5K for family return validation trip.
Submitted Bank A/C opening application today online with NAB, Classic + iSaver (will take 2-4 days, Migrants can open Bank A/C even before Landing), but Westpac *Creating a new life in Australia* also looked good 
Browsing ATO site for TFN, TAX rules etc..
Updated CV "PR189 in effect", applying jobs thru SEEK profile & connecting people thru Linkedin...

... dream run continues .. be it marathon or 100m sprint ... got used to it 

and as always, objects in the rear view mirror do appear closer than they r


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing ! Well said.
"After climbing a great hill, one only finds that there are many more hills to climb."
*Nelson Mandela*
Wish a great future in oz for you mate. :fingerscrossed:





thewall said:


> Sorry guys for being selfish, like i said i used to come here everyday late last year, but not anymore in 2013.
> 
> I got 189 Invite on Oct15, then CO exactly in 2 weeks, requested MED & PCC straight, i was over the moon, during tht time Grants were very fast for most applicant due to new rule just in, and with SKILLselect in place DIAC had better control than pre July 1, 2012 era. I had everything ready, except for MED, which i did eHealth - thought wont take time. but I wasn't aware at all there was a large queue of 3-4+ months, god knows why. only one of us got Med finalized same day, rest of 4 got Med referred. and tht was it. i gave up waiting by Jan 17, when i got to hear from GH decision made on Med, (perhaps finalized for 1 applicant in Oct, 2 in Dec, last one in Jan). meanwhile in Dec my CO asked for F80, which was not in my req doc list initially. followed up by few more questions in a couple of weeks time, I realized checks started. I was never worried about Job verification though, rather got impatient with Med getting stuck. Which i feel now was very stupid of me. Now then, Last week i got Med & PCC request again (as some submission might hav already expired, some nearing expiry) and different CO in same team. I wanted to avoid renewing PCCs from different countries again & re-doing Med, no - not again, begging if only rules permit! So here I go, opted to fly in, for validation before expiry of PCC. I am glad that everything went smoothly in the end,
> 
> ...


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*State Sponsorship*

Gys, I submitted EOI last month and selected WA as state. Two EOI rounds passed...... still didn't get any response from state. Doesn't state automatically send a code after EOI to lodge SS application or is there any application after EOI??......how long it may take??


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

shishir said:


> Can anyone pls explain what are these external and internal security checking and differences between them???Just curious about the **** that is keeping BD applicants waiting for a long period.


This link May help you for your query

Australian Immigration Consultants, Specialized in Skilled Immigration: Australian Immigration: Internal vs External checks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mmn said:


> Gys, I submitted EOI last month and selected WA as state. Two EOI rounds passed...... still didn't get any response from state. Doesn't state automatically send a code after EOI to lodge SS application or is there any application after EOI??......how long it may take??


For state nomination, you don't need to wait for EOI round. No application required after EOI. WA will automatically send you the invitation. :horn::drum::drum:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Has anybody stamped visa labels on passports from Australian High Commission, Dhaka recently?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Has anybody stamped visa labels on passports from Australian High Commission, Dhaka recently?



I also need to know this, how long it takes in BD AHC. (VFS asked me contact AHC directly)

I have only 1 week before I fly out


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> I also need to know this, how long it takes in BD AHC. (VFS asked me contact AHC directly)
> 
> I have only 1 week before I fly out



It takes 21 days by AHC.


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

It's good to see a dedicated thread for Bangladeshi applicants here. Been too much frustrated (and still am) to get into the forum these many months!

I'm in the exact same situation like Saydur. Funny, since we both attended the same IELTS batch, applied to same state (Victoria) on the same day! Finally lodged the application (176) on same day!! And we both (among others) are pretty much similarly fu**ed up!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

chamak said:


> It's good to see a dedicated thread for Bangladeshi applicants here. Been too much frustrated (and still am) to get into the forum these many months!
> 
> I'm in the exact same situation like Saydur. Funny, since we both attended the same IELTS batch, applied to same state (Victoria) on the same day! Finally lodged the application (176) on same day!! And we both (among others) are pretty much similarly fu**ed up!!


Don't be frustrated anymore. Example is set by *The Wall* vi. So, continue your drem. :flypig::thumb::humble::drum:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> It takes 21 days by AHC.


OMG, 3 weeks ! did u call'em ?

one of my buddy said its same day he got - but in good old days Eo 2011


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> OMG, 3 weeks ! did u call'em ?
> 
> one of my buddy said its same day he got - but in good old days Eo 2011


If you knock AHC with your urgency, you may get earlier; but am not sure of it.


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

mithu93ku said:


> Don't be frustrated anymore. Example is set by *The Wall* vi. So, continue your drem. :flypig::thumb::humble::drum:


Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

chamak said:


> It's good to see a dedicated thread for Bangladeshi applicants here. Been too much frustrated (and still am) to get into the forum these many months!
> 
> I'm in the exact same situation like Saydur. Funny, since we both attended the same IELTS batch, applied to same state (Victoria) on the same day! Finally lodged the application (176) on same day!! And we both (among others) are pretty much similarly fu**ed up!!


Brother, I am really shocked :shocked: to see your timeline. It is about 1 year 4 months your CO assigned!! What is the last communication with you CO and what his/her reply?


----------



## kanok (Aug 16, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am planning to apply under subclass 489(SS). what about subclass 489?? Will they take as long as 189 applicants for security checking??


Go ahead!!!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Brother, I am really shocked :shocked: to see your timeline. It is about 1 year 4 months your CO assigned!! What is the last communication with you CO and what his/her reply?


yap, our timeline is really shocking/frustrating...
here is the details of my communication with the CO ....

*04-May-2012:* 176 Applied (with VIC SS)
*24-May-2012:* CO Assigned (Team-2, M.D.), all docs MET except med/pcc (I haven't applied for med/pcc yet)
*28-May-2012:* Form 80 submitted
*28-May-2012:* CO informed that case is under external check and will take about 12 months from now and asked not to send status inquires for at least a further 6 months.
*24-Sep-2012:* Asked CO about status and on the same day CO replied that there is no change to 12 months time scale mentioned in his last mail.
*17-Apr-2013:* Asked CO about status and CO replied -- "I anticipate these checks will be finalized in about June 2013"
*02-Jul-2013:* Asked CO about status and CO replied -- "The checks are still outstanding. I cannot predict when they will be finalised but I hope it will be soon."


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear saydur,
*Rabindranath Tagore*
If they answer not to thy call walk alone
If they are afraid and cower mutely facing the wall,
O thou unlucky one,
open thy mind and speak out alone.
If they turn away, and desert you when crossing the wilderness,
O thou unlucky one,
trample the thorns under thy tread,
and along the blood-lined track travel alone.
If they do not hold up the light when the night is troubled with storm,
O thou unlucky one,
with the thunder flame of pain ignite thy own heart,
and let it burn alone.
*Bengali script*
যদি তোর ডাক শুনে কেউ না আসে তবে একলা চলো রে।
একলা চলো, একলা চলো, একলা চলো, একলা চলো রে॥
যদি কেউ কথা না কয়, ওরে ওরে ও অভাগা,
যদি সবাই থাকে মুখ ফিরায়ে সবাই করে ভয়—
তবে পরান খুলে
ও তুই মুখ ফুটে তোর মনের কথা একলা বলো রে॥
যদি সবাই ফিরে যায়, ওরে ওরে ও অভাগা,
যদি গহন পথে যাবার কালে কেউ ফিরে না চায়—
তবে পথের কাঁটা
ও তুই রক্তমাখা চরণতলে একলা দলো রে॥
যদি আলো না ধরে, ওরে ওরে ও অভাগা,
যদি ঝড়-বাদলে আঁধার রাতে দুয়ার দেয় ঘরে-
তবে বজ্রানলে
আপন বুকের পাঁজর জ্বালিয়ে নিয়ে একলা জ্বলো রে।।
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Don't get frustrated anybody here. 

See the thread The Miracle Has happened today

:thumb::music::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> For state nomination, you don't need to wait for EOI round. No application required after EOI. WA will automatically send you the invitation. :horn::drum::drum:




thanks Mithu......how do u know so much of these??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mmn said:


> thanks Mithu......how do u know so much of these??


This forum is the warehouse of information regarding Migration. :drum::drum::hat:


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, It's not easy being in the waiting loop, while almost all of your known people (friends/colleagues/just known) got visa, went there, started job / life / even had kids!  ! The only thing wrong was, we chose 176 instead of 475 / 175 (Yep! One of my colleagues got even 175 last year October and been there for quite a while now)

I'm not thanking for the kind words, but probably we have gone long past that. So past, that I'm even thinking otherwise !! Funny, since at my office / known circle everybody (who's planning and/or in the process of migrating) looks at me, and says, Ah! Such bad luck! 

I'm sure Allah has something better for us in the planning, it's just at least I'm still unable to see that


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

chamak said:


> Well, It's not easy being in the waiting loop, while almost all of your known people (friends/colleagues/just known) got visa, went there, started job / life / even had kids!  ! The only thing wrong was, we chose 176 instead of 475 / 175 (Yep! One of my colleagues got even 175 last year October and been there for quite a while now)
> 
> I'm not thanking for the kind words, but probably we have gone long past that. So past, that I'm even thinking otherwise !! Funny, since at my office / known circle everybody (who's planning and/or in the process of migrating) looks at me, and says, Ah! Such bad luck!
> 
> I'm sure Allah has something better for us in the planning, it's just at least I'm still unable to see that


Hi Guys

This is frustrating history I know. But here I have added something for light. There are few applicants who are in waiting list with you in my surrounding for 175/176 #

XXXX-1 - Applied 176 (Perth) on 21st Feb 2012 – CO from Team 2 – No feedback from CO, last communicate was to wait until notice
XXXX-2 - Applied 176 (Perth) on 21st Feb 2012 – CO from Team 2 – No feedback from CO, last communicate was to wait until notice (applied in same day)
XXXX-3 - Applied 175 (SI) on 26th November 2011 – CO from Team 2.
XXXX-4 - Applied 175 (SI) on 28th march 2012

But graceful is here for few candidates who has got their grant #

Mishael_Hassan – Applied for 190 on 27th march 2013 and grant on 13th June 2013 ( Team 31).
Ils2_fly – Applied for 190 on April 2013 and grant on 14th June 2013 ( DC, Team 31).
masud09– Applied for 190 on 8th May 2013 and grant on 1st July 2013 ( ML, Team 34).
greenbangla – Applied for 190 on 11th may 2013 and grant on 18th July 2013 ( L, Team 34).

It is observed that as a high risk country, no CO takes file from BD candidates seriously. For 175/189 candidates, they open the file after 6/7 months. Then forward it for external security check, if it cleared then they call internal check. Even they call medical/PCC two or three times as they want. So, 10 to 16 months is required at least for us. In my view, Indian candidates need three months for 189 and one month for 190 maximum that I have survived more than 200 candidates list. However, best of luck for all.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is frustrating history I know. But here I have added something for light. There are few applicants who are in waiting list with you in my surrounding for 175/176 #
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing ! :drum::drum:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> got mailed frm CO...health is cleared but still under internal checking process.....really ****ed up guys....did a gr8 "chaglami"..shud hv applied under 190 category....


Nah .. I think you did the right thing, 189 is always better than becoming stagnant in a certain state. Even though it may take a little longer but you need the grant just once and you are free for the rest of your lives....


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is frustrating history I know. But here I have added something for light. There are few applicants who are in waiting list with you in my surrounding for 175/176 #
> 
> ...


I beg to differ, I dont know where you got that theory of bd candidates not being taken seriously or they open files after 6/7 months but my employment verification was done on the 5th day of CO allocation, form 80 nd some other information was requested on the 14th day, i believe the delay in external check is caused by the agencies involved in BD, since we are notoriously well known for being corrupt and there is no bribe to process the documents the agencies take the full extent of time to process the 189 papers and 190 requires to be processed in a short time frame and they dont want to loose the contract if they consecutively fail to finish in the given time so they do it asap. regarding internal check its pretty clear that all they do is cross check your points,claim, ielts, assessment and probably send your documents to forensics dept. to be checked if they are legit or not, my 2 cents.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

prototype_nsx said:


> I beg to differ, I dont know where you got that theory of bd candidates not being taken seriously or they open files after 6/7 months but my employment verification was done on the 5th day of CO allocation, form 80 nd some other information was requested on the 14th day, i believe the delay in external check is caused by the agencies involved in BD, since we are notoriously well known for being corrupt and there is no bribe to process the documents the agencies take the full extent of time to process the 189 papers and 190 requires to be processed in a short time frame and they dont want to loose the contract if they consecutively fail to finish in the given time so they do it asap. regarding internal check its pretty clear that all they do is cross check your points,claim, ielts, assessment and probably send your documents to forensics dept. to be checked if they are legit or not, my 2 cents.


Thanks for opinion. But I just share my experience that is matched with 189 applicants and I have provided one list also. There is no grant except Thewall under 189 since skill select process. However, what is your signature ?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Thanks for opinion. But I just share my experience that is matched with 189 applicants and I have provided one list also. There is no grant except Thewall under 189 since skill select process. However, what is your signature ?


By the way thewall applied from Delhi/India.. so practically no one got 189 from BD across this forum.. 

May be people got 189 beyond this forum.. i don't know..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> By the way thewall applied from Delhi/India.. so practically no one got 189 from BD across this forum..
> 
> May be people got 189 beyond this forum.. i don't know..


It does not matter where one applies from. At the end of the day its all online. If thewall is a Bangladeshi applicant then he probably has gone through the same procedure like any other applicant from Bangladesh. There are BD applicants residing in Australia and other countries but does it really matter? I don't think so. Its nationality what matters.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

applied in jan. pcc, meds and emp. verification is done and now stuck with "routine processing"

it doesnt matter where "thewall" applied from what matters is the Que of BD applicants from the same time are getting their grants which means applicants who applied before has already got their visa and that can be considered as fact and the time gap can be used as a guideline to roughly predict further grants.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

prototype_nsx said:


> applied in jan. pcc, meds and emp. verification is done and now stuck with "routine processing"
> 
> it doesnt matter where "thewall" applied from what matters is the Que of BD applicants from the same time are getting their grants which means applicants who applied before has already got their visa and that can be considered as fact and the time gap can be used as a guideline to roughly predict further grants.


Hi prototype_nsx, how did you know that your PCC and Employment verified? Did CO tell you?

My application going thru internal checking process and was told that meds are finalized when I asked him.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> applied in jan. pcc, meds and emp. verification is done and now stuck with "routine processing"
> 
> it doesnt matter where "thewall" applied from what matters is the Que of BD applicants from the same time are getting their grants which means applicants who applied before has already got their visa and that can be considered as fact and the time gap can be used as a guideline to roughly predict further grants.


May be you are right about the que thing...but i don't they work on a fifo basis.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Hi prototype_nsx, how did you know that your PCC and Employment verified? Did CO tell you?
> 
> My application going thru internal checking process and was told that meds are finalized when I asked him.


dont know if pcc has been verified or not, i had to submit 2 pcc's, verifying ksa pcc is not an issue bcoz it has a unique serial no. and my fingerprints on it and it can be verified in 5 or less minutes but verifying Bd pcc will be a nightmare i guess.
CO informed me that meds were finalized.

got calls to both my employers and was asked to call them back and had chat with a rep. from aus embassy in dubai and before you ask the q's were "your full name?" "date of birth" "when did you start working for the current employer" "how many employees are working in the same org." "tell me what is your job roles and responsibilities" 

thats how i got the idea that everything related to the application was processed in parallel and i was being delayed by some worthless people in BD


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> May be you are right about the que thing...but i don't they work on a fifo basis.


by now its pretty obvious that each & every 189 applicant is under external check by some agency in BD and i dont think those agencies will work in any other method than fifo , doesnt sound logical to leave july/august/sept. applicants and clear an oct. applicant


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> dont know if pcc has been verified or not, i had to submit 2 pcc's, verifying ksa pcc is not an issue bcoz it has a unique serial no. and my fingerprints on it and it can be verified in 5 or less minutes but verifying Bd pcc will be a nightmare i guess.
> CO informed me that meds were finalized.
> 
> got calls to both my employers and was asked to call them back and had chat with a rep. from aus embassy in dubai and before you ask the q's were "your full name?" "date of birth" "when did you start working for the current employer" "how many employees are working in the same org." "tell me what is your job roles and responsibilities"
> ...


my job was verified on that particular day when my CO was assigned i.e04/04/2013. but they did not talk to me. they talked to my supervisor and asked about my employment history, my salary, my educational background, my salary and whether my supervisor knows about my application or not.did they ask to call you back or did they ask your employer call them back????


----------



## iamshamir (Aug 19, 2013)

The waiting history is really disappointing. So guys advise me, if i have 65 points, what visa should i apply for 189 or 489 since my cousin is there and ready to spnsor mr. Many people advised me 489 is better since you will have the TR quickly and after 2 years easily apply for PR and get it. What wise people's advice for me?


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

iamshamir said:


> The waiting history is really disappointing. So guys advise me, if i have 65 points, what visa should i apply for 189 or 489 since my cousin is there and ready to spnsor mr. Many people advised me 489 is better since you will have the TR quickly and after 2 years easily apply for PR and get it. What wise people's advice for me?



I would personally suggest 190 minimum. That too for NSW / Victoria preferred. I had many of my known personal who already migrated there via 190. Its quite fast IMHO, and from what I've seen from my known guys....it really pays off. 

As for waiting 190 doesn't require "THAT" much of a waiting. But probably other more experienced members here will be able to comment more clearly on that.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

iamshamir said:


> The waiting history is really disappointing. So guys advise me, if i have 65 points, what visa should i apply for 189 or 489 since my cousin is there and ready to spnsor mr. Many people advised me 489 is better since you will have the TR quickly and after 2 years easily apply for PR and get it. What wise people's advice for me?


If you are eligible for PR (189/190), then I would recommend you not to go for 489 as it is TR.

If you want a quicker grant, then go for 190 (with NSW or Vic SS only).

If you don't mind for the long wait and don't want to limit yourself to only one state (for 2 yrs of course), then go for 189.


----------



## iamshamir (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks a lot bro. But my job doesn't have state sponsorship. So, i have to apply as independent visa. 



saydur said:


> If you are eligible for PR (189/190), then I would recommend you not to go for 489 as it is TR.
> 
> If you want a quicker grant, then go for 190 (with NSW or Vic SS only).
> 
> If you don't mind for the long wait and don't want to limit yourself to only one state (for 2 yrs of course), then go for 189.


----------



## kanok (Aug 16, 2013)

iamshamir said:


> The waiting history is really disappointing. So guys advise me, if i have 65 points, what visa should i apply for 189 or 489 since my cousin is there and ready to spnsor mr. Many people advised me 489 is better since you will have the TR quickly and after 2 years easily apply for PR and get it. What wise people's advice for me?



Go for 190..bcz its the PR..& 'l get ur grant more quickly...for SS you can go for WA...I got the SS (WA) within 5 days..lol


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

iamshamir said:


> Thanks a lot bro. But my job doesn't have state sponsorship. So, i have to apply as independent visa.


In that case I would opt for 189. It really helps in the long run.


----------



## kanok (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey..

I have applied (DIAC) on last 27th june 2013( Sub-190)...got my CO (DC-Team33) last week...Bt he did n't asking for any docs...as I submitted al d papers prior ( Meds +PCC Also)..

Now whts guys do you think...how much time they will take to clear my application....


Advance appreciate for all reply..:usa2:


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> my job was verified on that particular day when my CO was assigned i.e04/04/2013. but they did not talk to me. they talked to my supervisor and asked about my employment history, my salary, my educational background, my salary and whether my supervisor knows about my application or not.did they ask to call you back or did they ask your employer call them back????


I am sure they didnt want to talk to me either but sand monkeys at my office no hablo ingles and i wasnt at the office when they called so they left a message asking me to call them.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> I am sure they didnt want to talk to me either but sand monkeys at my office no hablo ingles and i wasnt at the office when they called so they left a message asking me to call them.


what is your profession??? are you from buet???


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> my job was verified on that particular day when my CO was assigned i.e04/04/2013. but they did not talk to me. they talked to my supervisor and asked about my employment history, my salary, my educational background, my salary and whether my supervisor knows about my application or not.did they ask to call you back or did they ask your employer call them back????


You are lucky enough. In my case, I am still waiting. Just see my time line. Last time I heard from my CO "External security checking is going on..........."


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> I beg to differ, I dont know where you got that theory of bd candidates not being taken seriously or they open files after 6/7 months but my employment verification was done on the 5th day of CO allocation, form 80 nd some other information was requested on the 14th day, i believe the delay in external check is caused by the agencies involved in BD, since we are notoriously well known for being corrupt and there is no bribe to process the documents the agencies take the full extent of time to process the 189 papers and 190 requires to be processed in a short time frame and they dont want to loose the contract if they consecutively fail to finish in the given time so they do it asap. regarding internal check its pretty clear that all they do is cross check your points,claim, ielts, assessment and probably send your documents to forensics dept. to be checked if they are legit or not, my 2 cents.


My file has been referred for external security checking since May. My office/boss hasn't yet receive any call from agencies. Do u hv any idea abt the way they r checking externally?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> what is your profession??? are you from buet???


System analyst, nope.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> My file has been referred for external security checking since May. My office/boss hasn't yet receive any call from agencies. Do u hv any idea abt the way they r checking externally?


no i dont have any idea.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> My file has been referred for external security checking since May. My office/boss hasn't yet receive any call from agencies. Do u hv any idea abt the way they r checking externally?


Tareq: external security does not mean to verify only employments, but very much related to your background check. Also, it relates to verification of educational, passport, pcc documents....and so much.


----------



## ahad (Aug 16, 2013)

any 189 Visa Applicant got grant in Bangladesh recently who applied after 1 july 2012?

Thanks


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Tareq: external security does not mean to verify only employments, but very much related to your background check. Also, it relates to verification of educational, passport, pcc documents....and so much.



what does internal checking mean???


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ahad said:


> any 189 Visa Applicant got grant in Bangladesh recently who applied after 1 july 2012?
> 
> Thanks


So far, one applicant (thewall) out of 28 (from this forum only) has received grant on 20th august who had applied on 15h oct 2012. What abt Pakistan ?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> what does internal checking mean???


So far

Internal check means - assessment verification, IELTS check, point claim based on EOI, age

External, check included - passport history, travel history, police case history, residential history, employment verificaton, educational background and all are related with Form 80


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> So far
> 
> Internal check means - assessment verification, IELTS check, point claim based on EOI, age
> 
> External, check included - passport history, travel history, police case history, residential history, employment verificaton, educational background and all are related with Form 80


my job was verified ...an official from AU high commission called to my employer on 04/04/2013...i think it was my job verification...but still my co saying that my application is under internal checking process????


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> my job was verified ...an official from AU high commission called to my employer on 04/04/2013...i think it was my job verification...but still my co saying that my application is under internal checking process????


employment verification is probably the only inquiry the applicants get to know about and that doesnt mean it equals to the whole internal process/check.

so far all the assumptions about internal/external/routine check/process me or anyone else have made here are purely based on documents supplied and other applicants experience which means it can be but not limited to what we think, nobody knows how many gov. or private agencies of how many countries they contact about an applicant or how they proceed so stop being paranoid and chill 
remember no news is good news which means they will contact you only if they find something questionable or else you get your grant when they are done


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Guys you have nothing to do with internal/external/routine check except to wait patiently. The more you think about it, the more you'll be frustrated. If you are fine with your documents and claims, be 100% sure, you definitely will get the golden grant letter sooner or letter. It is also advisable not to contact CO frequently about your status. CO will contact you if s/he needs anything from you. For instance, I'd never been contacted by my CO until I received the grant letter. Just relax and pray to Allah for the outcome.

Thanks


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> yah you r right....the term like internal/external/routine checking process all r same...time frame for 189 is 12 month...and we belong to high risk country, so, they will take time for at least "10"months for us.


When I asked how long it may take, My CO said on 19th August that it sometime takes over 18 months based on his previous experience. But he also mentioned that he will get back if he needs any further document. 

So we have to wait patiently and hardly we can do anything about it.


----------



## kanok (Aug 16, 2013)

...Finally got the GRANT(190)...The journey was really smoothly..Its take almost 6 months ( After submitting papers to EA)...so guys don't worry being BD..

The golden mail is just a matter of time..gud luck!!!!!!


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

kanok said:


> ...Finally got the GRANT(190)...The journey was really smoothly..Its take almost 6 months ( After submitting papers to EA)...so guys don't worry being BD..
> 
> The golden mail is just a matter of time..gud luck!!!!!!


congrats,plz share ur timeline
did u undergo security check
were meds referred or any other check for u


----------



## ahad (Aug 16, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> So far, one applicant (thewall) out of 28 (from this forum only) has received grant on 20th august who had applied on 15h oct 2012. What abt Pakistan ?


I heard of one female candidate of 189 , i am not sure . Nevertheless they haven't started as yet here . They are giving grants to 175 candidates , my guess is that they will start once these 175 cases are dealt for HR countries . :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

ahad said:


> I heard of one female candidate of 189 , i am not sure . Nevertheless they haven't started as yet here . They are giving grants to 175 candidates , my guess is that they will start once these 175 cases are dealt for HR countries . :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


do some research before you "guess" 189 has higher priority and will be processed before 175, check the link for details

Client Service Charter


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> do some research before you "guess" 189 has higher priority and will be processed before 175, check the link for details
> 
> Client Service Charter


I'd say what Ahad is saying is that DIAC just clearing the backlog before moving on.. even though 189 would get priority over 175, but COs know that 175s are hanging there long enough and they are more keen on settling those cases.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I'd say what Ahad is saying is that DIAC just clearing the backlog before moving on.. even though 189 would get priority over 175, but COs know that 175s are hanging there long enough and they are more keen on settling those cases.


Just curious, why do people go for 175,176 instead of 189,190???


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> I'd say what Ahad is saying is that DIAC just clearing the backlog before moving on.. even though 189 would get priority over 175, but COs know that 175s are hanging there long enough and they are more keen on settling those cases.


applications shifting from team/co to another, on hold for co being unavailable, different team processing a specific information pretty much explains that it dosent matter what COs know or who is stuck since when, they follow specific set of instructions and procedures, i personally know a 176 applicant stuck for more than 2 years but here 190's are cleared in less than 6 months.

175/176 was before july 2012


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

kanok said:


> ...Finally got the GRANT(190)...The journey was really smoothly..Its take almost 6 months ( After submitting papers to EA)...so guys don't worry being BD..
> 
> The golden mail is just a matter of time..gud luck!!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

kanok said:


> ...Finally got the GRANT(190)...The journey was really smoothly..Its take almost 6 months ( After submitting papers to EA)...so guys don't worry being BD..
> 
> The golden mail is just a matter of time..gud luck!!!!!!


congrats mate.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

kanok said:


> ...Finally got the GRANT(190)...The journey was really smoothly..Its take almost 6 months ( After submitting papers to EA)...so guys don't worry being BD..
> 
> The golden mail is just a matter of time..gud luck!!!!!!


Congrats mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:

Could you share your timeline here.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

kanok said:


> ...Finally got the GRANT(190)...The journey was really smoothly..Its take almost 6 months ( After submitting papers to EA)...so guys don't worry being BD..
> 
> The golden mail is just a matter of time..gud luck!!!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

kanok said:


> ...Finally got the GRANT(190)...The journey was really smoothly..Its take almost 6 months ( After submitting papers to EA)...so guys don't worry being BD..
> 
> The golden mail is just a matter of time..gud luck!!!!!!


Congrts!!!!

Could u plz update ur signature.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Congrts!!!!
> 
> Could u plz update ur signature.


here is an overall idea about Kanok's timeline:

EA Assessment outcome+ WA SS+ Invitation- June'2013, App lodge-26 June, Grant-27 Aug


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

shishir said:


> here is an overall idea about Kanok's timeline:
> 
> EA Assessment outcome+ WA SS+ Invitation- June'2013, App lodge-26 June, Grant-27 Aug



Amazing!!!!!!!!! Look like Indian's timeline.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

shishir said:


> here is an overall idea about Kanok's timeline:
> 
> EA Assessment outcome+ WA SS+ Invitation- June'2013, App lodge-26 June, Grant-27 Aug



Amazing!!!!!!!!! Looks like Indian's timeline.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Amazing!!!!!!!!! Look like Indian's timeline.


congrats kanak....i wanna see same thing for 189....


----------



## kanok (Aug 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> Could you share your timeline here.


Here the time line...Sent paper to EA(6th feb 2013) Assessment Outcome(03rd June 2013) EOI (13th June 2013) SS-WA(24th June 2013) Diac Application(27th June2013)..GRANT(26th Aug 2013)


----------



## kanok (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey..for 189 it 'l take more time..Average 8-12 months....Here normally CO take more time for security checking...Its all routine checking..just d matter of time...al d best


----------



## kanok (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey mate..Its from BD...if you can upload all d papers prior with med & PCC....it gonna be +ve outcome on time..best of luck


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

kanok said:


> Here the time line...Sent paper to EA(6th feb 2013) Assessment Outcome(03rd June 2013) EOI (13th June 2013) SS-WA(24th June 2013) Diac Application(27th June2013)..GRANT(26th Aug 2013)


Thanks for sharing your timeline. One more query.... have your medicals got referred or not? Your medicals date and Clinic.


----------



## kanok (Aug 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks for sharing your timeline. One more query.... have your medicals got referred or not? Your medicals date and Clinic.


No...Medicals are not referred....Med date-23rd July..Uploaded(28th July)...Done at Dubai(Dubai London Clinic)..Within one week it was finalized...Tnx


----------



## kanok (Aug 16, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> what is ur profession???....


Its civil Eng-(ANZC0-233211)


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

kanok said:


> Here the time line...Sent paper to EA(6th feb 2013) Assessment Outcome(03rd June 2013) EOI (13th June 2013) SS-WA(24th June 2013) Diac Application(27th June2013)..GRANT(26th Aug 2013)


congrats dude  sounds very optimistic for others :whoo:

guys could u pls tell me how to know the status of meds? organize your health link still appears and how many days it should take before the link would disappear?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*News for election*

Just read

Labor Party launch: Kevin Rudd makes jobs, training the focus - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

kanok said:


> Its civil Eng-(ANZC0-233211)


how much point did you claim?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

guys pls let me know what does this means:

*If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case.
*
does it means my case has been referred??
btw, organize you health link still appears.

Thanks


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

rahu said:


> guys pls let me know what does this means:
> 
> *If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case.
> *
> ...


Sorry to say, most probably you are referred.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just apply for 190 application and wanted to get ready to organise my medical. So filled up my emedical request online. But the reference it generated, showing my previous passport details in stead of current one. Any one has faced similar kind of problem???? Or have any idea how can I rectify it as I don't want to my co to assign and then do it. Please share. Thanks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just apply for 190 application and wanted to get ready to organise my medical. So filled up my emedical request online. But the reference it generated, showing my previous passport details in stead of current one. Any one has faced similar kind of problem???? Or have any idea how can I rectify it as I don't want to my co to assign and then do it. Please share. Thanks.


Hi,
The following thread may be helpful in medical regards:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/104286-merged-medicals-questions.html


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

*189 Candidates status from Bangladesh since skill select process in this thread*

I've updated mirza_755 vi's post a little that was submitted on 20th August 2013, 02:30 PM.

thewall - 189 - 15th Oct 2012 GRANT - 20th Aug 2013
Sahrear – 189 – 30th Oct 2012
letsmove – 189 – 30th Nov 2012
mirza_755 – 189 – 13th Dec 2012
Bengal_tiger – 189 – 16th Dec 2012
Mostafa – 189 – 21st Dec 2012
Samamun001 – 189 – 28th Dec 2012
rus_bd - 189 - 06th January 2013
Rana_abhijit – 189 – 7th January 2013
Tariq – 189 – 27th January 2013
Slagozz – 189 – 190 – 29th January 2013
Num_tareq – 189 – 6th Feb 2013
Nazim – 189 – 6th Feb 2013
rashed-rahman – 189 - 8th Feb 2013
mamunaziz – 189 – 13th Feb 2013
Tanu – 189 – 16th Feb 2013
Neyamul008 – 189 – 17th feb 2013
Zamil525 – 189 – 28th Feb 2013
Australia40 – 189 – 13th march 2013
Nony – 189 – 12th April 2013
Tanvir_1667 – 189 – 7th May 2013
Ehanu009 – 189 – 7th May 2013
Australia1 – 189 – 25th May 2013
Mithu92ku – 189 – 19th june 2013
Adnan063 – 189 – 28th june 2013

This list shows that 12 months period has not been covered even for the earliest applicant Sahrear vi.
So we should not be hardhearted.
Grants should start flowing for the members in this thread from sometime next month. And most numbers GRANT's should be made between December to February.
But we all know that does not mean every case will be settled within 12 months period. As Shahriar vi posted on 28th August 2013, 09:21 AM based on his CO's previous experience it sometime takes over 18 months.
So lets all pray to almighty ALLAH that all our cases to be settled within 12 months and if possible earlier but not later. Only ALLAH is the almighty and he can do miracles. We are all waiting for the miracle.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rus_bd bhai, thanks a lot for your post with the timelines.
Finger crossed for all of us so that the grants start coming soon. May Allah bless us all. Cheers.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> I've updated mirza_755 vi's post a little that was submitted on 20th August 2013, 02:30 PM.
> 
> thewall - 189 - 15th Oct 2012 GRANT - 20th Aug 2013
> Sahrear – 189 – 30th Oct 2012
> ...


Great job done. U can transfer ur compiled data to a spreadsheet. So we all can update our status.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes we better have a spreadsheet with less number of columns. Even a column with 'grant date' is not even required yet...lol


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

yes in another tab in the spread include 190 applicants too


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Great job done. U can transfer ur compiled data to a spreadsheet. So we all can update our status.


so far i know that this new system started since july 2012...so how can it take more than 18 months for visa under 189 category??


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Take mine into count too.

BTW, I have seen at least half a dozen country mates getting their 189 visas within just a couple of months. They are in this forum. Any way to search them out?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Take mine into count too.
> 
> BTW, I have seen at least half a dozen country mates getting their 189 visas within just a couple of months. They are in this forum. Any way to search them out?


You have seen half a dozen and we have seen only one


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> I've updated mirza_755 vi's post a little that was submitted on 20th August 2013, 02:30 PM.
> 
> thewall - 189 - 15th Oct 2012 GRANT - 20th Aug 2013
> Sahrear – 189 – 30th Oct 2012
> ...



I know two friends of mine with following timeline:

Australia 35- 189-8th March 2013
Black jack -189-17th June 2013


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> Take mine into count too.
> 
> BTW, I have seen at least half a dozen country mates getting their 189 visas within just a couple of months. They are in this forum. Any way to search them out?


really? then why arent you with them instead of being stuck for 8 months with all the bd applicants in this forum?


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Take mine into count too.
> 
> BTW, I have seen at least half a dozen country mates getting their 189 visas within just a couple of months. They are in this forum. Any way to search them out?


Can you share their time line (if possible).. that will give us some boost.... for our waiting.....


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> really? then why arent you with them instead of being stuck for 8 months with all the bd applicants in this forum?


Hey relax man, he is sharing some good news and you are getting angry with him???
Is it a sin to ask for information about them??? what a joke man!!!!!!! sharing news about others doesn't mean that he should not be in this thread.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

shishir said:


> Hey relax man, he is sharing some good news and you are getting angry with him???
> Is it a sin to ask for information about them??? what a joke man!!!!!!! sharing news about others doesn't mean that he should not be in this thread.


sarcasm isn't anger, im relaxed nd just wanted to let him know that there are users who have been around for long enough to recognize bull crap when they see some, dont you think half of the "half a dozen applicants" would at least post somewhere about their grants before the one we know of since we have been expressing our concerns regarding the delay in multiple threads?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

prototype_nsx said:


> sarcasm isn't anger, im relaxed nd just wanted to let him know that there are users who have been around for long enough to recognize bull crap when they see some, dont you think half of the "half a dozen applicants" would at least post somewhere about their grants before the one we know of since we have been expressing our concerns regarding the delay in multiple threads?


Pls show some respect to other forum members, no matter whether you agree or disagree with their comments.
Sorry to say, alamin04 is right. I also know people who received 189 from BD within 6 months (who applied just after EOI came into effect).


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

saydur said:


> Pls show some respect to other forum members, no matter whether you agree or disagree with their comments.
> Sorry to say, alamin04 is right. I also know people who received 189 from BD within 6 months (who applied just after EOI came into effect).


Hi Saydur,

Do you have any idea of the timelines of those lucky 189 applicants you know? That would be encouraging for us to know. Thanks.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

saydur said:


> Pls show some respect to other forum members, no matter whether you agree or disagree with their comments.
> Sorry to say, alamin04 is right. I also know people who received 189 from BD within 6 months (who applied just after EOI came into effect).


I read in an article (cannot remember where) that towards the end of last year before Christmas a lot of applicants received their grants. Because of long holiday (Christmas and New Year) CO's processed uncomplicated cases faster. Maybe this is reason why many BD applicants received 189 within 6 months (who applied just after EOI came into effect in July).
Do any of you guys know more about it?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Hi Saydur,
> 
> Do you have any idea of the timelines of those lucky 189 applicants you know? That would be encouraging for us to know. Thanks.


Got the timeline of one of those applicants, he got the grant in dec'12 and validated it in June'13. Also heard about some others, but don't know their timeline.
But I think those days are gone, now all 189 BD applicants are going through long security checks.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

saydur said:


> Pls show some respect to other forum members, no matter whether you agree or disagree with their comments.
> Sorry to say, alamin04 is right. I also know people who received 189 from BD within 6 months (who applied just after EOI came into effect).


feel free to be offended at your own convenience if you may desire but all i did was just ask questions, we can all make claims that we know or heard of "people" but we have not seen any so called 189 applicants from this forum post about their grant till august.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

According to a post posted by 'theworm' on 20-06-2012, 09:32 AM in the site pomsinoz each year approximately 2.5k Bangladeshis get Australian PR.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

saydur said:


> Got the timeline of one of those applicants, he got the grant in dec'12 and validated it in June'13. Also heard about some others, but don't know their timeline.
> But I think those days are gone, now all 189 BD applicants are going through long security checks.


Bro, what do you mean by "validated it in June'13"? I thought once you the get grant you are done!


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Maybe it's not a good idea to front load the Medical & PCC for 189 Bangladeshi applicants since the processing time is very long.
Medical & PCC is valid for only a year.
Do you know that time length of entry into Australia after the grant depends on Medical and PCC expiry date. So if ones grant is very late he may be in variety of trouble including getting release and salary from the current company (already happened), arranging airline ticket & accommodation in Australia and the list can go on.
189 applicants should wait at least 6 months, observe the situation, maybe ask the CO politely and then go for those.
What do you think?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> According to a post posted by 'theworm' on 20-06-2012, 09:32 AM in the site pomsinoz each year approximately 2.5k Bangladeshis get Australian PR.


Impossible... Totally... I even doubt if it is hardly 100 ... ! .. 
The stat may be 8-10 years back when Immigration was pretty easy ... but not anymore now ...!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Maybe it's not a good idea to front load the Medical & PCC for 189 Bangladeshi applicants since the processing time is very long.
> Medical & PCC is valid for only a year.
> Do you know that time length of entry into Australia after the grant depends on Medical and PCC expiry date. So if ones grant is very late he may be in variety of trouble including getting release and salary from the current company (already happened), arranging airline ticket & accommodation in Australia and the list can go on.
> 189 applicants should wait at least 6 months, observe the situation, maybe ask the CO politely and then go for those.
> What do you think?


Ya this is true, If I become eligible to apply, I'll only frontload PCC, but NOT Meds ... cause PCC can be renewed anytime... however, MED can only be done once in a 12 months period.. So if CO gives grant on 11th month,, asking me to validate PR within the last month, I'll be in hot water... So I prefer not to complicate things ..

BTW validation date will be before the earliest expiry of any of PCCs or Meds... So if its nearing last month, CO may ask to renew PCC, but he can not ask it for Med as it needs to expire first... total dilemma...

Actually I am not even sure if I should frontload the PCCs or not.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Impossible... Totally... I even doubt if it is hardly 100 ... ! ..
> The stat may be 8-10 years back when Immigration was pretty easy ... but not anymore now ...!


According to the below statistics from AU Immigration website Bangladesh ranks 10 as a source country of PR visas. This will offcourse include all types of visa and not only 189s. But there are definitely a material number of PR visas granted to applicants from here, that is for sure. Link is below.

http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/country-profiles/_pdf/country-ranking.pdf


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> According to the below statistics from AU Immigration website Bangladesh ranks 10 as a source country of PR visas. This will offcourse include all types of visa and not only 189s. But there are definitely a material number of PR visas granted to applicants from here, that is for sure. Link is below.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/country-profiles/_pdf/country-ranking.pdf


Well well... might just be ... Surprised!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Bro, what do you mean by "validated it in June'13"? I thought once you the get grant you are done!


He went to aus in june for one month to validate the PR, now he is back to BD, he will permanently move to aus later.

Once you get the PR grant, you have to validate it by visiting aus before a date mentioned in your grant letter (which is actually a year from the date of your med/pcc whichever is earliest). For validation, you do not have to stay there for long, you just have to cross the immigration in aus.

If you validate, then your visa will be active for five years, after that you need to obtain RRV. 
But if you do not go to aus before the mentioned date in your grant, your visa will expire and you will not be able to enter australia.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> According to a post posted by 'theworm' on 20-06-2012, 09:32 AM in the site pomsinoz each year approximately 2.5k Bangladeshis get Australian PR.


this is plain impossible. whoever wrote it must be a pothead



-


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

had been away for a few days, but I see lot of frustration out here.

there was a guy who got Invite with me & CO 2 days before me & his timeline as follows:
EOI: 01/07/12 | Invite: 15/10/12| *CO: 29/10/12 *| Docs submitted: 21/11/2012| *Grant: 23/11/2012*

here is another piece of info from DIAC annual report.
*Citizenship statistics*
Previous country of nationality or citizenship of people who were conferred in 2011–12	

UK	16.4k
India	10.0k
China 6.9k
Philippines 5.6k
S. Africa 4.2k
Vietnam 1.9k
Srilanka 1.6k
S Korea 1.5k
Malaysia 1.5k
US 1.3k
BD 1.2k


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

prototype_nsx said:


> feel free to be offended at your own convenience if you may desire but all i did was just ask questions, we can all make claims that we know or heard of "people" but we have not seen any so called 189 applicants from this forum post about their grant till august.


If you don't have the courage to accept the truth, then pls carry on and believe whatever you want to believe.


----------



## tanvir360 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello mates and all well wishers.....

Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished "GOLDEN LETTER". Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.

Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished "GOLDEN LETTER". Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


Congrats tanvir360! It is a genuine inspiration for Bangladesh applicants!  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well well... might just be ... Surprised!


hah! i can't believe sri lanka in number 4 position how come


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rahu said:


> this is plain impossible. whoever wrote it must be a pothead


Well, I thought the same, it seriously seems impossible, I hardly see anyone these days going for Permanent Residence due to not being able to sum up the required points+huge amount associated with the whole process, I feel most of the applicants were 175/176 ones with easier criterion to qualify, and they just got their grants last year, but from this year onwards, with all these new rules in place, numbers would considerably come down to few hundreds, I am sure of it ...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished "GOLDEN LETTER". Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


Tanvir bhai great news..


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> hah! i can't believe sri lanka in number 4 position how come


Well the stat includes a lot of 17x applicants I believe ... Report published in this year will reveal the current situation.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished "GOLDEN LETTER". Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


Congrats!! :clap2::clap2: & All the best!


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

*No contact from case officer*



tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished "GOLDEN LETTER". Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


Congratulation.

Hi, My CO is from Adelaide GSM team 4. He is L W.
In last mail he said that My medical is referred to CMO for clearance & last mail received on 3rd June'13. Now evisa is showing medical is ok. I do not understand, should I mail him to know the status?
Is there anyone who have faced this situation?? Please give me a suggestion. I applied without any agent.


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

Got invitation. Confuse about name? In some doc Md others Mohammad.

Will it be problem to get visa?

Please share your experience.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

raso said:


> Got invitation. Confuse about name? In some doc Md others Mohammad.
> 
> Will it be problem to get visa?
> 
> Please share your experience.


With me couple of documents have "Mohammed" and the rest have "Muhammed".. 

Im also not sure if this will be a problem.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished "GOLDEN LETTER". Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


Congrats man


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Fast grant for Indian under 189*

Have a look for Indian candidates under 189, how fast their grant is ! It is a matter of their CO allocation, then direct grant without any delay#


Kittydoll --- 189 --- India --- Applied 11th July 2013 – CO assigned 20th August 2013 – Grant 2nd September 2013
PDHUNT --- 189 --- India --- Applied 11th June 2013 – CO assigned 21st August 2013 – Grant 6th September 2013
Shaikjalal --- 189 --- India --- Applied 6th July 2013 – CO assigned 2nd September 2013 – Grant 6th September 2013
Vgrover --- 189 --- India --- Applied 3rd July 2013 – CO assigned 3rd September 2013 – Grant 6th September 2013
Mello555 --- 189 --- India --- Applied 26th June 2013 – CO assigned 2nd September 2013 – Grant 6th September 2013

However, recently good news for Bangladeshi under 190. Here have one statistics #


Mishael_Hassan --- 190 --- Bangladesh --- Applied 27th March 2013 – CO assigned 10th April 2013 – Grant 13th June 2013
Ils2_fly --- 190 --- Bangladesh --- Applied April 2013 – CO assigned – Grant 14th June 2013
Masud09 --- 190 --- Bangladesh --- Applied 8th May 2013 – CO assigned 24th May 2013 – Grant 1st July 2013
greenbangla --- 190 --- Bangladesh --- Applied 11th May 2013 – CO assigned 2nd June 2013 – Grant 18th July 2013
Gugu --- 489 --- Bangladesh --- Applied 13th March 2013 – CO assigned 1st May 2013 – Grant 24th July 2013
Kanok --- 190 --- Bangladesh --- Applied 27th June 2013 – CO assigned 19th August 2013 – Grant 28th August 2013
Tanvir360 --- 190 --- Bangladesh --- Applied 12th July 2013 – CO assigned 20th August 2013 – Grant 6th September 2013


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??*

Dear Folks ,

Today I observed in my e-visa page that my medicals got cleared. Message shows all three of us,
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Last evening I observed it too and medicals link was there. Today is saturday and holiday in all over Australia. So MOC is not working today. Thats means my medicals got Auto cleared. 

Same Thing happened when my medicals got referred. The date was 28th July sunday as per my CO. So, medicals got referred Auto.

What a funny!!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> *Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??*
> 
> Dear Folks ,
> 
> ...


Yes man, I think same incidence has happened not only for you but for all, even for me.


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Tax Papers*

Hello guys,
I am collecting all required documents to apply for 189. My employer gave me tax certificate indicating that i have been paid BDT XXXX in last fin. year and BDT XXX has been deducted as source income tax. They also provided me with 12 tax returns from last year. Tax return forms are in bengali, while my employer filled up the forms in english. Now:

1. If CO asks, Do i need to provide all tax returns with my tax certificate or only tax certificate will suffice?? 

2. If tax returns are necessary, do i need to translate them??

2. Do i need to collect older tax returns (from previous financial years) as well??


Thanks
Rakib


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

now that the opposition is in power perhaps things will be settled in favor, rules will be relaxed a bit.

while 75% of the applicants are from IT, >1K immi grants from BD alone still seems quite high to think of in the right mind

congrats to those who got grant. Keep rocking in future endeavors 

-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Hello guys,
> I am collecting all required documents to apply for 189. My employer gave me tax certificate indicating that i have been paid BDT XXXX in last fin. year and BDT XXX has been deducted as source income tax. They also provided me with 12 tax returns from last year. Tax return forms are in bengali, while my employer filled up the forms in english. Now:
> 
> 1. If CO asks, Do i need to provide all tax returns with my tax certificate or only tax certificate will suffice??
> ...


CO cares less about BD tax documents. The best evidence would be to provide company provided tax documents (that is chalan numbers that company provided on your behalf). That doc is much more authentic and CO will ask for that so make sure you have company provided tax docs in hand.

If you have those you will not need the rest. But in case you dont individual tax return is your last resort (again CO may not be convinced of only this doc) so you have to provide along both payslips, and bank transactions.

2. yes
3. yes (as long as you claim points for that period)


-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

raso said:


> Got invitation. Confuse about name? In some doc Md others Mohammad.
> 
> Will it be problem to get visa?
> 
> Please share your experience.


Take help from a layer before applying.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Hello Mates,
Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO. 
At last the waiting game is over!
I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
Wish me as I love you all! *


My time line is .........
*ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


Congrats my country man...............Best of luck


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats my country man...............Best of luck


Thanks Mirza vi!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


Excellent ... !


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


Congratulations mate. Looks like you were simply waiting for your medical to be cleared.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


Congrats man! Wish you best luck for next steps!

When do you plan to move in WA?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats man! Wish you best luck for next steps!
> 
> When do you plan to move in WA?


Thanks ! End of Feb, 2014.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


You know what?? I saw your med status last time when i came here at evening yesterday. Later at night as I went to bed out of no reasons it came to mind that perhaps tomoro (today) i will see your another status!!!

voilà!!!!!!!!! my hunch is soooooooooo true 

Rock on man!!
:lock1::lock1::flame::flame::flypig::flypig:



Oh btw, i got med request from my CO (SW, T4) this morning. Meds done but still organize health link is there. seems meds referred.

will update asap if there is any

cheers!!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


Congr8s!!!!!!!!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Another Bangladeshi applicant *adnan063 * got his 190 Visa this morning ! Hope he will update here soon!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rahu said:


> You know what?? I saw your med status last time when i came here at evening yesterday. Later at night as I went to bed out of no reasons it came to mind that perhaps tomoro (today) i will see your another status!!!
> 
> voilà!!!!!!!!! my hunch is soooooooooo true
> 
> ...


Thanks *rahu *! :yo::yo::yo:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

looks like 190 flooded here all around

Rock on !


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Good to see 190s are getting the grant!! Hoping the same for 189s 

Btw, on 19th Aug as a follow-up I asked my CO about my meds and overall status, on 20th Aug my CO told my meds are cleared for all application and he is waiting for the internal checking process.

Do you guys advise to knock him again and ask for status? Or just wait? Or anything I should do to expedite? Please share your thoughts..


----------



## Mashtor (Aug 4, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *hello mates,
> today i have received the golden mail from my co.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

On my query, I got the following reply from my CO:

Dear Tareq,

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.


Regards

S....... T.......
Visa Processing Officer - Team 7


----------



## Mashtor (Aug 4, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??*
> 
> Dear Folks ,
> 
> ...



Brother,
How did you understand that your medical was referred? via Dr. Wahab medical or via CO or via change in eVisa page? After refereed what was your steps towards clearance? Please share your experience...


----------



## Mashtor (Aug 4, 2013)

Dear all,

I have uploaded only the front page scan of PCC. Should I upload the back side scan? is it necessary to scan the backside?


----------



## samamun001 (Oct 31, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> On my query, I got the following reply from my CO:
> 
> Dear Tareq,
> 
> ...


I got the same reply from my CO.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mashtor said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have uploaded only the front page scan of PCC. Should I upload the back side scan? is it necessary to scan the backside?


the front page scan of PCC is enough! :drum::drum:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone here is using any migration agent at BD? I am particularly want to know about Eduaid and Bridging West. How is their service and how much total they charge?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Another Bangladeshi applicant *adnan063 * got his 190 Visa this morning ! Hope he will update here soon!


I know my another colleague who got grant today who has applied on 26th june 2013 without submitting Form 80 and his spouse IELTS.....................amazing !!!

So today there 3 grants under 190 from Bangladesh


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> Anyone here is using any migration agent at BD? I am particularly want to know about Eduaid and Bridging West. How is their service and how much total they charge?


I know them very well. Actually this is not a good place open discussion regarding any agent that may impact their profession. However, I think agents should be more professional and guide in right way because it may change ones future. So they should not concentrate only business but be advised in proper direction


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> On my query, I got the following reply from my CO:
> 
> Dear Tareq,
> 
> ...


Hi mates, today I have received same reply from my CO when I asked her about my security check status. So this is s common answer from Brisbane team from all CO whatever the question is ! How funny ...........................


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Anyone here is using any migration agent at BD? I am particularly want to know about Eduaid and Bridging West. How is their service and how much total they charge?


Eduaid service is good, specially Shah Alam is very co-operative. If you follow this forum I think you don't need any migration agent.
Eduaid total package is 3000 AUD without concession ! If your case is straight forward , why will you spend this huge bucks?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Originally Posted by num_tareq View Post
On my query, I got the following reply from my CO:

Dear Tareq,

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.


Regards

S....... T.......
Visa Processing Officer - Team 7




samamun001 said:


> I got the same reply from my CO.



Same to me


----------



## Mashtor (Aug 4, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> the front page scan of PCC is enough! :drum::drum:



Many many thanks brother........

I have another query to ask you 

How did you understand that your medical was referred? via Dr. Wahab medical or via CO or via change in eVisa page? After refereed what was your steps towards clearance? Please share your experience...


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

raso said:


> Got invitation. Confuse about name? In some doc Md others Mohammad.
> 
> Will it be problem to get visa?
> 
> Please share your experience.


that shouldn't be much of a big deal, DIAC already gives you a box to clarify if you are known by or have any other spelling of your name when you lodge/apply for the visa and in form 80. clarify it there and if they need more explanation CO will always ask you to provide evidence and probably would indicate what kind of evidence is required.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mashtor said:


> Many many thanks brother........
> 
> I have another query to ask you
> 
> How did you understand that your medical was referred? via Dr. Wahab medical or via CO or via change in eVisa page? After refereed what was your steps towards clearance? Please share your experience...


My CO informed me that my medicals got referred when I asked him about my visa status. From Wahab, everything was okay as per their information. :yo:


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

rashed84 said:


> Hello guys,
> I am collecting all required documents to apply for 189. My employer gave me tax certificate indicating that i have been paid BDT XXXX in last fin. year and BDT XXX has been deducted as source income tax. They also provided me with 12 tax returns from last year. Tax return forms are in bengali, while my employer filled up the forms in english. Now:
> 
> 1. If CO asks, Do i need to provide all tax returns with my tax certificate or only tax certificate will suffice??
> ...


provide whatever you have right now and if its not in english get them translated and verfied/notarized and submit, the idea is to provide as much as possible from the very beginning so that CO will waste very little time asking you for additional documents or even better may not ask you for anything at all.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> I know them very well. Actually this is not a good place open discussion regarding any agent that may impact their profession. However, I think agents should be more professional and guide in right way because it may change ones future. So they should not concentrate only business but be advised in proper direction


actually this should be the place to discuss about agents too, we are here to help each other and look out for other people from BD so if there are any agent who doesnt respect commitments others should be warned so that they wont fall into the trap of those agents. I fired my agent just because he wont let me proactively prepare documents because that would not give him leverage to ask me for installments of payment atleast thats what he thought I would have paid him anyway, he always tried to hide information and wanted to kept procedures hung to the point of payment, so he got what he asked for "fired". i think we should let others know if we come across anyone who manipulates our application for their own benefit , afterall for me the application fee might not be much of a deal but it is a lot of money for people applying from BD and it is a life changing event for us.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


Congrats Mate! and all the best. 

Thanks for your wish


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


Congratulation bro
Can you tell me, what should I write to know my visa status? should I directly ask? Last time(03/07/13) he told me that he was only waiting for med which was ref to MOC. Now (for last 1 month, not sure about exact date) evisa status is showing med is ok. Do not understand what to do? Ade GSM T4 is little slow I think.


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...



CONGRATZ..... Mithu Bhai :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Initial Entry Date*

Guys,
I'm confused about 189 visa applicant timeline. if a bangladeshi 189 applicant does his pcc and meds in january and he gets his grant in december what will be his initial entry date??

I have applied for 189 visa in 9th september and will get my CO possibly in november. What should i do now?? should i do my meds and pcc before CO allocation or should i wait for CO??

Regards
Rashed


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Guys,
> I'm confused about 189 visa applicant timeline. if a bangladeshi 189 applicant does his pcc and meds in january and he gets his grant in december what will be his initial entry date??
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa in 9th september and will get my CO possibly in november. What should i do now?? should i do my meds and pcc before CO allocation or should i wait for CO??
> ...


based on recent trends i would say wait until they ask for since you have 189. however, for other types like 190, 489 it is far more important to have at least meds done asap. 
pcc is no issue i got it in six days (had to pay 4K as bribe though) so you can do it later as well.



-


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Guys,
> I'm confused about 189 visa applicant timeline. if a bangladeshi 189 applicant does his pcc and meds in january and he gets his grant in december what will be his initial entry date??
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa in 9th september and will get my CO possibly in november. What should i do now?? should i do my meds and pcc before CO allocation or should i wait for CO??
> ...


I think you should not go for med and pcc unless you have applied on 9th September last year


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Congratulation bro
> Can you tell me, what should I write to know my visa status? should I directly ask? Last time(03/07/13) he told me that he was only waiting for med which was ref to MOC. Now (for last 1 month, not sure about exact date) evisa status is showing med is ok. Do not understand what to do? Ade GSM T4 is little slow I think.


Your medical is okay and you have not informed your CO yet. Why man?
What I wrote to my CO...... 

Dear xxxx yyyy,

Upon logging into my e-Visa application this morning, I saw for me, my spouse and my child "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." instead of "Organize your health examination".

Can I now consider our medicals have been cleared from MOC based on these, are you please able to advice and confirm? Would really appreciate it.

Kind Regards,
zzzzzzzz
After receiving my e-mail, CO just took no time to give me the Grant!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Firmly agreed with prototype. Initially i communicated with Eduaid. I heard from my friends their service is good. But, when i went to them they were somewhat reluctant to receive my file though i have a good profile with marginal 60 points. Maybe they have many other clients with better points!!!!

Then went to Bridging West. Still now they are good, but seems to me that they could be much better.




prototype_nsx said:


> actually this should be the place to discuss about agents too, we are here to help each other and look out for other people from BD so if there are any agent who doesnt respect commitments others should be warned so that they wont fall into the trap of those agents. I fired my agent just because he wont let me proactively prepare documents because that would not give him leverage to ask me for installments of payment atleast thats what he thought I would have paid him anyway, he always tried to hide information and wanted to kept procedures hung to the point of payment, so he got what he asked for "fired". i think we should let others know if we come across anyone who manipulates our application for their own benefit , afterall for me the application fee might not be much of a deal but it is a lot of money for people applying from BD and it is a life changing event for us.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Firmly agreed with prototype. Initially i communicated with Eduaid. I heard from my friends their service is good. But, when i went to them they were somewhat reluctant to receive my file though i have a good profile with marginal 60 points. Maybe they have many other clients with better points!!!!
> 
> Then went to Bridging West. Still now they are good, but seems to me that they could be much better.


I once tested eduaid, they outright gave me several wrong information... I never bothered to call them again.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I once tested eduaid, they outright gave me several wrong information... I never bothered to call them again.


I just kick them off after Skill assessment. :mad2::mad2:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> I once tested eduaid, they outright gave me several wrong information... I never bothered to call them again.


I believe people get answer thru this message...................I have several bad experience for eduaid, therefore I notice this.................


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> I just kick them off after Skill assessment. :mad2::mad2:


I know few colleagues in my ofc who also did same after assessment.. so be awere


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Your medical is okay and you have not informed your CO yet. Why man?
> What I wrote to my CO......
> 
> Dear xxxx yyyy,
> ...


My CO told me that my meds are cleared for all the applicants but waiting for internal checking process  what should i tell to CO now to expedite the grant?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Will Tony Abott's win make changes in DIAC's policy?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi all, on 19th Aug as a follow-up I asked my CO about my meds and overall status, on 20th Aug my CO told my meds are cleared for all application and he is waiting for the internal checking process.

Do you guys advise to knock him again and ask for status? Or just wait? Or anything I should do to expedite? Please share your thoughts..


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> My CO told me that my meds are cleared for all the applicants but waiting for internal checking process  what should i tell to CO now to expedite the grant?


Did DIAC go through external security checking?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Did DIAC go through external security checking?


I don't know. Is it like they go for external then internal? Or only internal? Is there a known flow for these checkings? Please enlighten me


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

But, after skill assessment how i cut the relationship cause all the assessment result goes to them. I do no receive any notification of my skill assessment.



mirza_755 said:


> I know few colleagues in my ofc who also did same after assessment.. so be awere


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> But, after skill assessment how i cut the relationship cause all the assessment result goes to them. I do no receive any notification of my skill assessment.


after you get the results dont contact them anymore.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well the stat includes a lot of 17x applicants I believe ... Report published in this year will reveal the current situation.


It includes a lot of boat people coming into Australian shores and then grant refugee status by DIAC.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> It includes a lot of boat people coming into Australian shores and then grant refugee status by DIAC.


Well I was actually referring 17x applicants from Bangladesh even though he was talking about Sri Lanka If I recall correctly.. But neither Sri lanka nor Bangladesh sends that many 'Boat People' to fill up the stat book.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Will Tony Abott's win make changes in DIAC's policy?


Mr. Tony Abbott wants to reduce immigration.

Source
The election of Australia's new PM Tony Abbott is clear evidence that genuine conservative policies can win elections
Ten things you should know about Australia’s next prime minister, Tony Abbott

Not sure whether that will impact positively or negatively in our case. Hopefully we will get clear idea soon.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Nope...now they are returned to papua newgini..australia changes policy for them.



rus_bd said:


> It includes a lot of boat people coming into Australian shores and then grant refugee status by DIAC.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thnaks. Can you pls inform me...how vetesses inform the assesment result VIA emaill? So, after reeive the emsail from agent, i will stop contact with them right?



prototype_nsx said:


> after you get the results dont contact them anymore.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Nope...now they are returned to papua newgini..australia changes policy for them.


Ya I know that, I was talking about the 2012 BD grant statistics, including earlier 17x applicants, not about recently implemented refugee policies. We do not send that many refugees.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Esshhh...age janle boat e koira jetam 



Sunlight11 said:


> Ya I know that, I was talking about the 2012 BD grant statistics, including earlier 17x applicants, not about recently implemented refugee policies. We do not send that many refugees.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Boat people are from Indonesia. Not from Bangladesh. that report is seriously flawed. while 75% of the applicants are from IT industry how come with such a small number of educated IT resources available, they claim we send 2.5K immigrants per year?? anything close to credibility??


Tony wants to stop Boat people but he might as well relax rules for immigrants



-


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> Thnaks. Can you pls inform me...how vetesses inform the assesment result VIA emaill? So, after reeive the emsail from agent, i will stop contact with them right?


assessment are sent in email, have them forward it you and thats all.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> But, after skill assessment how i cut the relationship cause all the assessment result goes to them. I do no receive any notification of my skill assessment.


This is a simple process. There is a form ( i forgot the form number) , complete it and send it to your CO.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> I don't know. Is it like they go for external then internal? Or only internal? Is there a known flow for these checkings? Please enlighten me


Internal check - IELTS, Skill assessment, age, passport, EOI point claimed, Education

External check - Security related issue like political involvement, criminal history in local residence, right info regarding education, age, passport, refugee.

Good news is that, nowadays external security assessment for Bangladeshi candidates under 489 and 190 has not checked ..............


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Good to see 190s are getting the grant!! Hoping the same for 189s
> 
> Btw, on 19th Aug as a follow-up I asked my CO about my meds and overall status, on 20th Aug my CO told my meds are cleared for all application and he is waiting for the internal checking process.
> 
> Do you guys advise to knock him again and ask for status? Or just wait? Or anything I should do to expedite? Please share your thoughts..


1. From your timeline it looks like your 12 month processing period will finish by late next month.
2. You've mailed your CO around 20 days ago.

If your CO don't contact you within 20th October then you should email him/her. It's not a good idea to contact CO frequently as they have a lot of work to do and frequent queries disrupt their job.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Anyone here is using any migration agent at BD? I am particularly want to know about Eduaid and Bridging West. How is their service and how much total they charge?



I've inquired both Bridging West and EduAid.
The lawyer himself at EduAid gave me a false information and it was enough for me not connect any ties with them.
Bridging West on the other hand is very professional. The most impressive thing about them is their transparency.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Guys,
> I'm confused about 189 visa applicant timeline. if a bangladeshi 189 applicant does his pcc and meds in january and he gets his grant in december what will be his initial entry date??
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa in 9th september and will get my CO possibly in november. What should i do now?? should i do my meds and pcc before CO allocation or should i wait for CO??
> ...


- Med & PCC are valid for 1 year. Visa entry date is calculated by the remaining time of Med & PCC after the grant (whichever ended first).
- Current trend of 189 application process is very slow. So you should not prepare your Med & PCC until your CO tell you to do so.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

rahu said:


> Boat people are from Indonesia. Not from Bangladesh. that report is seriously flawed. while 75% of the applicants are from IT industry how come with such a small number of educated IT resources available, they claim we send 2.5K immigrants per year?? anything close to credibility??
> 
> 
> Tony wants to stop Boat people but he might as well relax rules for immigrants
> ...


Hoping that to be true.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> 1. From your timeline it looks like your 12 month processing period will finish by late next month.
> 2. You've mailed your CO around 20 days ago.
> 
> If your CO don't contact you within 20th October then you should email him/her. It's not a good idea to contact CO frequently as they have a lot of work to do and frequent queries disrupt their job.


Thanks a million brother!


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Internal check - IELTS, Skill assessment, age, passport, EOI point claimed, Education
> 
> External check - Security related issue like political involvement, criminal history in local residence, right info regarding education, age, passport, refugee.
> 
> Good news is that, nowadays external security assessment for Bangladeshi candidates under 489 and 190 has not checked ..............


Thanks a million brother!


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> u r under which team??? nd who is ur co?? i m under T4 adelaid...my co initial is JH...i got same reply from my CO...


It is JH - my CO. Looks like same guy is handling both of our case


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> It is JH - my CO. Looks like same guy is handling both of our case


so my case gonna stuck like you....


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> It is JH - my CO. Looks like same guy is handling both of our case


did he ask any question regarding your form 80??? once he mailed me tht your application is under additional security checking and asked how i was supported financially during my unemployment period...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> how do u know this bro???



Internal check is a logical part check thru system by DIAC own staff from Aus or local office

External check is a physical part considering high risk country. As Bangladesh has no online data for security related information, DIAC has forwarded it to ASIO and ASIO has assigned it to 3rd party

ASIO » About ASIO - Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)


I have data more than 277 applicants in different counties and I short out it after analyzing. You can check Indian applicant can comply within one month for 189/190 applicants that indicate only logical part has happened for them.

I am afraid that statistic for external security check is not good and slow process for Bangladesh. I know seven candidates in my ofc (2-175, 2-176, 3-189) whereas their case is halted due to external assessment


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Esshhh...age janle boat e koira jetam


Hi, Don't take it otherwise but one of the forum rules asks participants to use English in all their postings.... some of the Mods keep crawling all over the forum in a pretty consistent basis with scissors, readily prepared to pounce on any post that breaches this rule. Few of my posts have already been removed, and we may lose more (Might even be informative ones) if others fail to stick by..

Basically abbreviations and Non-English postings are heavily discouraged.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Relocation Query*

Dear Bangladeshi mates, 
I have two relocation query.......

1)Which Airlines gives best deal for Bangladeshi Australian Visa holder? I am trying to relocate in Perth, Western Australia.

2) What is the way of transfer money to Australia? Some mates in other thread talking about opening a *National Australia Bank *account . Is it possible from Bangladesh to transfer money through NAB? Experienced mates, please share your thoughts. 

Regards 
Mithu


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Bangladeshi mates,
> I have two relocation query.......
> 
> 1)Which Airlines gives best deal for Bangladeshi Australian Visa holder? I am trying to relocate in Perth, Western Australia.
> ...


Bro, you may give a try to Singapore Airlines or Thai Airways. According to my analysis they offer the cheapest fare to Perth from Dhaka. Malaysian Airlines is another one and one of my friends has the experience of it who was satisfied with their service.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Bangladeshi mates,
> I have two relocation query.......
> 
> 1)Which Airlines gives best deal for Bangladeshi Australian Visa holder? I am trying to relocate in Perth, Western Australia.
> ...


have a look at this forums.whirpool.net.au it has a wealth of information and dont forget to use the search engine there.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> have a look at this forums.whirpool.net.au it has a wealth of information and dont forget to use the search engine there.


Thanks brother! :hail::hail:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Bangladeshi mates,
> I have two relocation query.......
> 
> 1)Which Airlines gives best deal for Bangladeshi Australian Visa holder? I am trying to relocate in Perth, Western Australia.
> ...


1.Below Data may help you (condisering 2 adult and one infant). In my opinion, Malasian airlines is the best considering family trip. For cost saving, tiger airlines is good too :

Flight Name	From To	Fare (USD)	Fare (BDT)

Tiger-Airways	Dhaka	Singapur Sydney 1180 94400

Malaysian Airlines	Dhaka	Kualalampur	Sydney 1483 118,640

Singapur Airlines	Dhaka	Singapur	Sydney 1509	120,720


2. Transferring money is complex from BD. I have observed many BD people in Aus need to send money in country, you can deposite mpney in their local account and receive same AUD in aus. But find out trust man. Transferring thru bank is not possible from BD


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

what is the limit of AUD that you can legally take with you?? I mean as a check??


what is the best agent in BD to take money in AUS?? what rates they usually offer??

any ideas??
-


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rahu said:


> what is the limit of AUD that you can legally take with you?? I mean as a check??
> 
> 
> what is the best agent in BD to take money in AUS?? what rates they usually offer??
> ...


U can take 10000 AUD as an immigrant with you. But I have no idea for agent and check. Please share if any one has


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Internal check - IELTS, Skill assessment, age, passport, EOI point claimed, Education
> 
> External check - Security related issue like political involvement, criminal history in local residence, right info regarding education, age, passport, refugee.
> 
> Good news is that, nowadays external security assessment for Bangladeshi candidates under 489 and 190 has not checked ..............


Does they include job verification in external checking???????????


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

You may check the price of Air India- *Tk 61,600 for a two-way ticket.*

details- Air India offers ‘attractive’ fares for Bangladeshi travellers to Australia



mithu93ku said:


> Dear Bangladeshi mates,
> I have two relocation query.......
> 
> 1)Which Airlines gives best deal for Bangladeshi Australian Visa holder? I am trying to relocate in Perth, Western Australia.
> ...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> 1.Below Data may help you (condisering 2 adult and one infant). In my opinion, Malasian airlines is the best considering family trip. For cost saving, tiger airlines is good too :
> 
> Flight Name	From To	Fare (USD)	Fare (BDT)
> 
> ...


Thanks Mirza vi,
Very informative !:yo::yo: :hail::hail:


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks Mirza vi,
> Very informative !:yo::yo: :hail::hail:


Mithu vai, I have sent you a PM, check it


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

The following thread in this forum gives a clear idea why there are delays in case of Bangladeshi applicants.

External Checks for Certain Countries -( Extended waiting periods)


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shishir said:


> Mithu vai, I have sent you a PM, check it


You have not sent any *PM* but got your *VM*.
See your visitor messages, you will get it.
I am copying my reply here..............
I can send you the format but unable to send scanned copy of pay slips as I had not submitted payslips, instead I submitted Salary statement for three years.
Required things in payslips
- Company name with logo and details address and contact numbers
-signature of accountant or HR or Admin or employer
Stamped is not mandatory.
Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> You may check the price of Air India- *Tk 61,600 for a two-way ticket.*
> 
> details- Air India offers ‘attractive’ fares for Bangladeshi travellers to Australia


No man! There is no flight to perth of Air India!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> U can take 10000 AUD as an immigrant with you. But I have no idea for agent and check. Please share if any one has


Is their any amount for my little toddler ( less than 2 yrs)?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Is their any amount for my little toddler ( less than 2 yrs)?


I think you can take 20,000 AUD as I have experienced by one of my collg


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thats true. But the ticket price is very cheap. YOu can land there and then try a domestic carrier to fly to perth that may enable you to save lots of money. Anyway, Air India has problem also. It will be a direct flight..that might be boring also whereas singapur or malaysia airlines need to catch some connection flight.



mithu93ku said:


> No man! There is no flight to perth of Air India!


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Thats true. But the ticket price is very cheap. YOu can land there and then try a domestic carrier to fly to perth that may enable you to save lots of money. Anyway, Air India has problem also. It will be a direct flight..that might be boring also whereas singapur or malaysia airlines need to catch some connection flight.


thanks for the link. but do you know what is the process of payment in Dhaka? Direct flight? Is it not going via NewDelhi and stop their for two hours??




-


----------



## drighanchu (Sep 11, 2013)

this is a repost from here

Hi all,

My brother is currently staying in the US (doing PhD) and planning to move to Aus. He did his MSc from Aus (he stayed there for 2 yrs). His wife is going to apply for PR (skilled independent, subclass 189), as my brother is on the verge to finish his PhD and he has very little time to sit for IELTS, preparing docs etc. he is not in a condition to manage all these crap. Both are Bangladeshi nationals. His wife also did her MBA in Aus, they have some questions --

1. My brothers wife did a job at a small company in Bangladesh for 2.5 yrs (sometime during 2005-2007), mostly paid in cash, sometimes salaries were paid to her bank account, there was neither any tax related docs involved nor pay checks. The recruitment was also oral (no docs) as the business owner was her relative. Now she is going to issue an experience certificate from the company or may be an recruitment letter (back dated) etc. (the company has now got quite big), will these docs suffice for her experience verification?

2. How the verifications are generally done? Just phone call/mail/visit? Do immigration office check the tax related docs in extensive details (especially in Bangladesh)?

3. Can she apply for PR during their stay in the US? or do they need to be in Bangladesh to lodge an application?

4. My brother has 4 yrs of full-time experience in Bangladesh and also a part-time teaching experience for 8 months in a top Australian university, will this experience be counted towards the point based selection?

5. Does my brother needs to do skill assessment for this purpose? (considering that his wife wants to gain 5 more for partner skills)

6. My brother's job was a university lecturer (in IT department). Assuming that he needs to assess his skills (as required from point 5 above), from where he is going to that? ACS? He doesn't have any IT industry experience (programmer, DBA, System Analyst etc, he was in a teaching position, as I have said before).

Please let me know the details, thanks in advance.


----------



## drighanchu (Sep 11, 2013)

This is a repost from here

Hi,

Is it hard to get good scores (7~8) in IELTS if someone takes the test outside of his/her home country? Suppose the examinee is currently staying in the US planning to sit for IELTS and his/her home country is Bangladesh.

Does anyone have such experience?

Please let me know.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Mashtor (Aug 4, 2013)

Dear brothers,
If someone medical is referred, does the person need to go again for medical test? How the referred medical got cleared status?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi all,

My brother is currently staying in the US (doing PhD) and planning to move to Aus. He did his MSc from Aus (he stayed there for 2 yrs). His wife is going to apply for PR (skilled independent, subclass 189), as my brother is on the verge to finish his PhD and he has very little time to sit for IELTS, preparing docs etc. he is not in a condition to manage all these crap. Both are Bangladeshi nationals. His wife also did her MBA in Aus, they have some questions --
*skilled independent, subclass 189 is very lengthy for bangladesh Applicant; if you go through this thread you will observe it. Better try for 190.*
1. My brothers wife did a job at a small company in Bangladesh for 2.5 yrs (sometime during 2005-2007), mostly paid in cash, sometimes salaries were paid to her bank account, there was neither any tax related docs involved nor pay checks. The recruitment was also oral (no docs) as the business owner was her relative. Now she is going to issue an experience certificate from the company or may be an recruitment letter (back dated) etc. (the company has now got quite big), will these docs suffice for her experience verification?
*Okay you could collect it from that company but don't take any certificate back dated as it is a breach regarding migration rules. I had collected my 7.5 yrs old previous employers certificates using current date. Saying " This certificate is issued to Mr. xxxx yyyy on his specific request"*
*If DIAC has any doubt that you are using any fake certificates, your application will be rejected and a 3yrs bar for all of the applicants.*

2. How the verifications are generally done? Just phone call/mail/visit? Do immigration office check the tax related docs in extensive details (especially in Bangladesh)?
*Could be any type. It is common in BD in person visit and employment verification. DIAC is so strong in this field that any fraud certificate could easily trace by their agency in BD. So, be careful !* 
3. Can she apply for PR during their stay in the US? or do they need to be in Bangladesh to lodge an application?
*From anywhere.*
4. My brother has 4 yrs of full-time experience in Bangladesh and also a part-time teaching experience for 8 months in a top Australian university, will this experience be counted towards the point based selection?
*Part-time job will not be counted .*
5. Does my brother needs to do skill assessment for this purpose? (considering that his wife wants to gain 5 more for partner skills)
*Yes *
6. My brother's job was a university lecturer (in IT department). Assuming that he needs to assess his skills (as required from point 5 above), from where he is going to that? ACS? He doesn't have any IT industry experience (programmer, DBA, System Analyst etc, he was in a teaching position, as I have said before).
*university lecturer could be assessed from Vetassess. *


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Then you are suggesting me like.........dhaka ---delhi--sydney/melbourne--perth.
That is with family??:mad2::mad2::mad2:




bdapplicant said:


> . YOu can land there and then try a domestic carrier to fly to perth that may enable you to save lots of money.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

drighanchu said:


> this is a repost from here
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...



She needs to have at a minimum 3 years of experience, 2.5 years wont suffice. They will ask for Payslips, Bank Deposits or Tax Documentations. Authenticity of Documentations itself may not be checked that extensively, but they will most certainly contact the company, and might even visit it, confirming all the details written in Experience letter. Checking rules for lady applicants are relaxed (this fact one can actually observe by seeing the difference between female and male applicants Grant timeline specially for Pakistani applicants.)

Your brother's assessment can be done from VETASSESS, but note that his wife's occupation and your brother's occupation must be present in SOL-1 ... unfortunately, I do not see any teaching occupation in SOL-1 (considering main applicant going for 189)

Then, regarding IELTS, if you planning to get some edge due to location variance, it is worth trying to sit from Sylhet, I've heard few candidates managed to perform well from there, rather than Dhaka ... I can't say about US though.


----------



## drighanchu (Sep 11, 2013)

wow, thanks !! Sunlight11


----------



## drighanchu (Sep 11, 2013)

wow!! thanks mithu93ku !!


----------



## drighanchu (Sep 11, 2013)

@Sunlight11 and @mithu93ku

thanks for your responses, we have some more queries -- 

1. The principal applicant has a BSc in IT, an MBA in Accounting Major, and a job experience as assistant accountant, how will the skill assessment need to be done? like -- 

ACS --> BSc (IT)
CPAA --> MBA (Accouting)
CPAA --> Accountant job

in this case, will the assessment be required from 2 different organisations (i.e. CPAA and ACS)? 


2. The partner has a BSc in IT, an MSc in IT and a PhD in IT with 4 yrs job experience as university lecturer, how the skill assessment needs to be done? ACS for BSc, MSc, PhD and VETASSESS for the university job? like -- 

ACS --> BSc (IT)
ACS --> MSc (IT)
ACS --> PhD (IT)
VETASSESS --> lecturer job

similarly, assessment from 2 different organisations (i.e. VETASSESS and ACS)?

3. If the principle applicant wants to add the partner skill points (5), does the partner have to take IELTS?

thanks in advance.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks mate. I didn't know that. 



Sunlight11 said:


> Hi, Don't take it otherwise but one of the forum rules asks participants to use English in all their postings.... some of the Mods keep crawling all over the forum in a pretty consistent basis with scissors, readily prepared to pounce on any post that breaches this rule. Few of my posts have already been removed, and we may lose more (Might even be informative ones) if others fail to stick by..
> 
> Basically abbreviations and Non-English postings are heavily discouraged.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

What i heard, it will start from India then will have a stoppage at Dhaka then fly direct for Australia. 



rahu said:


> thanks for the link. but do you know what is the process of payment in Dhaka? Direct flight? Is it not going via NewDelhi and stop their for two hours??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Check this ULR- You will find all the carriers and connecting flights from DHAKA to Perth. 

FOR A MODIFY SEARCH GO TO YATRA.COM 

choose international flight.

choose destination and date

and after viewing the flights convert the amount from ruppe to BDT at yahoo currency converter. 

Flight, Cheap Air Tickets , Hotels, Holiday, Trains Package Booking - Yatra.com




mithu93ku said:


> No man! There is no flight to perth of Air India!


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I think you can take 20,000 AUD as I have experienced by one of my collg


So far i know one person can carry USD 5000 cash without any notice.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

is there any one who have Aus qualifications and applying from BD.


----------



## Mashtor (Aug 4, 2013)

Dear brothers,
If someone medical is referred, does the person need to go again for medical test? How the referred medical got cleared status? :help:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> So far i know one person can carry USD 5000 cash without any notice.


Yes. I just put one comment that I have observed one of my colleagues took 20000 AUD without any notice. Per person it is allowed to take 5000 AUD without any notice


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Mashtor said:


> Dear brothers,
> If someone medical is referred, does the person need to go again for medical test? How the referred medical got cleared status? :help:


Not necessarily. If required, then you will be requested to do so.


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My brother is currently staying in the US (doing PhD) and planning to move to Aus. He did his MSc from Aus (he stayed there for 2 yrs). His wife is going to apply for PR (skilled independent, subclass 189), as my brother is on the verge to finish his PhD and he has very little time to sit for IELTS, preparing docs etc. he is not in a condition to manage all these crap. Both are Bangladeshi nationals. His wife also did her MBA in Aus, they have some questions --
> *skilled independent, subclass 189 is very lengthy for bangladesh Applicant; if you go through this thread you will observe it. Better try for 190.*
> ...


Dear Mithu Bhai:

When do DIAC verify your employment ? Before assigning CO or after assigning CO ?

Do they call the name (supervisor's name) printed on letter of Experience before they visit the office ? 

Or, they come directly to the office to look for applicant? I am just eager to know how they did in your case

Please reply.
Regards


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

drighanchu said:


> @Sunlight11 and @mithu93ku
> 
> thanks for your responses, we have some more queries --
> 
> ...


Q1. As far I understood, Skilled Migration needs both RELEVANT degree and RELEVANT experience. right? So If she goes with this option then her MBA will be treated as RELEVANT degree for CPA occupation. Then again, she did not acquire her job exp AFTER completion of MBA. so literally she has 0 days of exp as a CPA! DIAC will not consider the prior exp, that's sure. but, will assessors take into account this prior exp?? I am not sure. 
then again, suppose she is assessed as positive what is her visa prospects considering that she does not have any exp after accomplishment of her degree??

Q2. yes this is the best match! 20 pts for PhD all relevant degree and job as lecturer. your bro should go with VETASSESS and if they ask for anything else he can do later as suggested. Its the ANZSCO code that matters. so if VA declares that your bro is suitable for migration then they as well recognize his Phd also. 

q3. yes, 6 in EACH band. but in this case it seems like it might not be possible here because of SOL-1 requirements. 

also please ask your bro to consider 190 option. it is the best option for BD applicants.
best of luck


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rahu said:


> Q1. As far I understood, Skilled Migration needs both RELEVANT degree and RELEVANT experience. right? So If she goes with this option then her MBA will be treated as RELEVANT degree for CPA occupation. Then again, she did not acquire her job exp AFTER completion of MBA. so literally she has 0 days of exp as a CPA! DIAC will not consider the prior exp, that's sure. but, will assessors take into account this prior exp?? I am not sure.
> then again, suppose she is assessed as positive what is her visa prospects considering that she does not have any exp after accomplishment of her degree??
> 
> Q2. yes this is the best match! 20 pts for PhD all relevant degree and job as lecturer. your bro should go with VETASSESS and if they ask for anything else he can do later as suggested. Its the ANZSCO code that matters. so if VA declares that your bro is suitable for migration then they as well recognize his Phd also.
> ...


Rahu..which code you are in.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Rahu..which code you are in.


i belong to one of those highly F-ed up codes 

*Software Engineer - 261313*


-


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rahu said:


> i belong to one of those highly F-ed up codes
> 
> *Software Engineer - 261313*
> 
> ...


you are a lucky person coz its now suspended. are you doing with an agent of by yourself?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> So far i know one person can carry USD 5000 cash without any notice.


for non-saarc countries like europe, aus, us, ca etc its certainly higher than 5000 

but yes, as immigrants it must not be less than 10K as well. its illegal to have more than 10K with you as you cross border for whatever reasons. 



-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> you are a lucky person coz its now suspended. are you doing with an agent of by yourself?


Yes through agent  and the name of my agent is Expat Forum :boxing:



-


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Basharbd said:


> Dear Mithu Bhai:
> 
> When do DIAC verify your employment ? Before assigning CO or after assigning CO ?
> 
> ...


In my case, no employment verification was done.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*189 Applicant Update*

Hi Buddies

Today I have completed 9 months after submitting VISA but not grant yet. Except Thewall, no 189 (Bangladesh) receive any grant so far, getting so frustrated ..................


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Buddies
> 
> Today I have completed 9 months after submitting VISA but not grant yet. Except Thewall, no 189 (Bangladesh) receive any grant so far, getting so frustrated ..................


3 and half months for me so far....we better start counting the years instead of months


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

This all depends upon the country to country.
You may get direct grant after a month if you were from usa uk or some europe country.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Buddies
> 
> Today I have completed 9 months after submitting VISA but not grant yet. Except Thewall, no 189 (Bangladesh) receive any grant so far, getting so frustrated ..................


did a blunder applying under 189.......never ever been frustrated like this before in ma life......


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

drighanchu said:


> @Sunlight11 and @mithu93ku
> 
> thanks for your responses, we have some more queries --
> 
> ...


Look your brother will be of no help to his wife's application, due to his occupation being teaching, plus I doubt the main applicant (brother's wife), alone can make up 65 points (Note that even though 60 is enough, these days only 65 pointers are being given invitations. 60 pointers might also get invitation at the close of financial year but once she completes the ACS assessment, I doubt whether she'll have sufficient time or quota left to get through).

The best bet might just be your brother going of 190 under Lecturer occupation. With that kind of heavy-loaded profile, he should get invite in no time, and after which the rest of the process seems fast enough for BD applicants.

He should sit for IELTS, I believe a moderate preparation would get the job done.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well the above mentioned 65 points issue is mostly for IT people.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys, Just wondering do any of you have any idea about team 13 Adelaide group. I applied on 31st aug and received email from this group asking form 80, 1221 & resume (even though I'm still left with PCC and medical, but they didn't ask for those doc) In their email they mentioned they are not my case officer and they are collecting those doc only. So, I'm trying to get a clear idea about this team and why they asked for those doc and I'm still without CO. Any feedback is highly appreciate.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi guys, Just wondering do any of you have any idea about team 13 Adelaide group. I applied on 31st aug and received email from this group asking form 80, 1221 & resume (even though I'm still left with PCC and medical, but they didn't ask for those doc) In their email they mentioned they are not my case officer and they are collecting those doc only. So, I'm trying to get a clear idea about this team and why they asked for those doc and I'm still without CO. Any feedback is highly appreciate.


Anyone???????


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

tanbd said:


> Hi guys, Just wondering do any of you have any idea about team 13 Adelaide group. I applied on 31st aug and received email from this group asking form 80, 1221 & resume (even though I'm still left with PCC and medical, but they didn't ask for those doc) In their email they mentioned they are not my case officer and they are collecting those doc only. So, I'm trying to get a clear idea about this team and why they asked for those doc and I'm still without CO. Any feedback is highly appreciate.


Team 13 already mentioned it to you..."they are not my case officer and they are collecting those doc only".

yes, they are collecting the docs only and they are not your case officer.
they are collecting these docs before CO allocation, so that when the CO will be allocated, s/he would find all the docs ready in hand...hence reducing some processing time..


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

saydur said:


> Team 13 already mentioned it to you..."they are not my case officer and they are collecting those doc only".
> 
> yes, they are collecting the docs only and they are not your case officer.
> they are collecting these docs before CO allocation, so that when the CO will be allocated, s/he would find all the docs ready in hand...hence reducing some processing time..


Hi thank you for your reply. Just wondering did they also got in touch with you at any stage of your application process???


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

tanbd said:


> Hi thank you for your reply. Just wondering did they also got in touch with you at any stage of your application???


I applied 17 months back!! (check my timeline)
Team 13 was not in picture at that time....
This is a new trend, I am a too old applicant for this....


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

We can consider several factors before for the delay of 189 applicants.

- The huge number of boat people (Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Iran, Iraq, Indonesia, many african countries, etc) who are coming to the shores of Australia. They are taken as refugee into Christmas Island, PNG & Nauru. The ASIO (Australian Security Intelligence Organization which is responsible for external checks for all visa applicants) and DIAC process these applicants (refugees) faster than skilled migrants especially 189. The huge number of boat people means increased workload for ASIO. Some times ago (I can't remember exactly when) the shortage of people at ASIO is so severe that ASIO chief contacted all government organizations to lend him workers. This news leaked into media and it was emberrasing for ASIO.

- In 2012/13 the total number of EOI invitation in 189 category until 6 May was 17,343. And in 190 category it was 9,067 until 30 June. It is clear that CO's have to deal with nearly twice as much applicant for 189 than for 190.
Source
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 6 May 2013 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 15 July 2013 Round Results
AUSTRALIA – SKILLED MIGRATION UPDATE

- Unrest in Middle East (currently Syria). This caused a lot of displaced migrants to relocate in other parts of the world along with Australia. Until the situation is resolved it will continue.

- The Australian general election that was held on 07-09-2013. ASIO may be busy looking for potential security threat during this time.

- Tony Abbot will implement tough new immigration policy for the asylum seeker mimiking the John Howard era government. Hopefully he doesn't do the same for skilled migrants.
Abbott resurrects Howard-era immigration policy
Hardline asylum seeker policy to begin after swearing in, says Tony Abbott

Please take note that these points are based on articles that I read on the internet and my intuition. Parts or all of these could be false.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

excellent analysis. Truly realistic.




rus_bd said:


> We can consider several factors before for the delay of 189 applicants.
> 
> - The huge number of boat people (Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Iran, Iraq, Indonesia, many african countries, etc) who are coming to the shores of Australia. They are taken as refugee into Christmas Island, PNG & Nauru. The ASIO (Australian Security Intelligence Organization which is responsible for external checks for all visa applicants) and DIAC process these applicants (refugees) faster than skilled migrants especially 189. The huge number of boat people means increased workload for ASIO. Some times ago (I can't remember exactly when) the shortage of people at ASIO is so severe that ASIO chief contacted all government organizations to lend him workers. This news leaked into media and it was emberrasing for ASIO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> We can consider several factors before for the delay of 189 applicants.
> 
> - The huge number of boat people (Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Iran, Iraq, Indonesia, many african countries, etc) who are coming to the shores of Australia. They are taken as refugee into Christmas Island, PNG & Nauru. The ASIO (Australian Security Intelligence Organization which is responsible for external checks for all visa applicants) and DIAC process these applicants (refugees) faster than skilled migrants especially 189. The huge number of boat people means increased workload for ASIO. Some times ago (I can't remember exactly when) the shortage of people at ASIO is so severe that ASIO chief contacted all government organizations to lend him workers. This news leaked into media and it was emberrasing for ASIO.
> 
> ...


Excellent piece of analysis bro..


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi guys, Just wondering do any of you have any idea about team 13 Adelaide group. I applied on 31st aug and received email from this group asking form 80, 1221 & resume (even though I'm still left with PCC and medical, but they didn't ask for those doc) In their email they mentioned they are not my case officer and they are collecting those doc only. So, I'm trying to get a clear idea about this team and why they asked for those doc and *I'm still without CO*. Any feedback is highly appreciate.


As opposed,
I lodged my 190 application back in Aug 05, docs upload in aug 05, 06, 21 and pcc in 22. completed meds on 27.

on sept 09 my CO (sw from T4) contacted me for the for the first time for meds and i replied that its already done.

so if people are saying that DIAC is sleeping or doing nothing at all, i am the one to oppose as I got CO response on 36th day of application.

the fact is perhaps they are doing internal checking or other routine processing. no processing at all is not the case i guess.

so hope for the best and provide as much docs as you can in the first place.




-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

saydur said:


> I applied 17 months back!! (check my timeline)
> Team 13 was not in picture at that time....
> This is a new trend, I am a too old applicant for this....


is there any option for you to apply in 190 now?? i will certainly not recommend you to go with 189 option even though you might have necessary points by now.

btw, did you contacted with VIC by this time??


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> We can consider several factors before for the delay of 189 applicants.
> 
> - The huge number of boat people (Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Iran, Iraq, Indonesia, many african countries, etc) who are coming to the shores of Australia. They are taken as refugee into Christmas Island, PNG & Nauru. The ASIO (Australian Security Intelligence Organization which is responsible for external checks for all visa applicants) and DIAC process these applicants (refugees) faster than skilled migrants especially 189. The huge number of boat people means increased workload for ASIO. Some times ago (I can't remember exactly when) the shortage of people at ASIO is so severe that ASIO chief contacted all government organizations to lend him workers. This news leaked into media and it was emberrasing for ASIO.
> 
> ...



this piece looks fairly dreadful for boat people...

*TONY ABBOTT: Well, over the last five years of the Howard government there were on average three boats a year. Under the Rudd/Gillard government we have on many occasions had three boats a day, so I will regard myself as having succeeded very well if we can get back to a situation of having three boats a year. 
*

Thanks for sharing the links. keep posting


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> We can consider several factors before for the delay of 189 applicants.
> 
> - The huge number of boat people (Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Iran, Iraq, Indonesia, many african countries, etc) who are coming to the shores of Australia. They are taken as refugee into Christmas Island, PNG & Nauru. The ASIO (Australian Security Intelligence Organization which is responsible for external checks for all visa applicants) and DIAC process these applicants (refugees) faster than skilled migrants especially 189. The huge number of boat people means increased workload for ASIO. Some times ago (I can't remember exactly when) the shortage of people at ASIO is so severe that ASIO chief contacted all government organizations to lend him workers. This news leaked into media and it was emberrasing for ASIO.
> 
> ...


deep observatiön.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> We can consider several factors before for the delay of 189 applicants.
> 
> - The huge number of boat people (Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Iran, Iraq, Indonesia, many african countries, etc) who are coming to the shores of Australia. They are taken as refugee into Christmas Island, PNG & Nauru. The ASIO (Australian Security Intelligence Organization which is responsible for external checks for all visa applicants) and DIAC process these applicants (refugees) faster than skilled migrants especially 189. The huge number of boat people means increased workload for ASIO. Some times ago (I can't remember exactly when) the shortage of people at ASIO is so severe that ASIO chief contacted all government organizations to lend him workers. This news leaked into media and it was emberrasing for ASIO.
> 
> ...


On paper it seems to be TRUE. But in reality its far away from bad applicants. Just see Indian guy's time line ( 189 &190).


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rahu said:


> As opposed,
> I lodged my 190 application back in Aug 05, docs upload in aug 05, 06, 21 and pcc in 22. completed meds on 27.
> 
> on sept 09 my CO (sw from T4) contacted me for the for the first time for meds and i replied that its already done.
> ...


Exception isn't example.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rahu said:


> this piece looks fairly dreadful for boat people...
> 
> *TONY ABBOTT: Well, over the last five years of the Howard government there were on average three boats a year. Under the Rudd/Gillard government we have on many occasions had three boats a day, so I will regard myself as having succeeded very well if we can get back to a situation of having three boats a year.
> *
> ...


Relax these are boat people. Even then, any GSM rules coming into effect, will be from next year, applicants who already lodged the application should not bother too much about what Tony Abbott thinks on Immigration and Asylum.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> On paper it seems to be TRUE. But in reality its far away from bad applicants. Just see Indian guy's time line ( 189 &190).


there must be something wrong in DIAC 's mind regarding us, the Bangladeshi expat. But why!


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Exception isn't example.


treatment for 190 and 189 are not same.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Exception isn't example.


there are many 190 BD applicants got grant recently. mirza vi might have an updated list and if you go through the previous pages you will find it as well. its no exception. they are doing their job.

if you are really interested in "EXCEPTION" then Sydur's case is. 17 months on SS is truly an exception. but for others especially 190, 489 i would say we are still to see an exception here.




-


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> treatment for 190 and 189 are not same.


So true. I wish I knew DIAC's policy regarding 189 BD applicants.
189 applicants must be going through extensive checking (external & internal), where for 190 applicants it is relaxed.
I hope they start processing 189 BD applicants faster.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Boat numbers fall under PNG plan

Means less work of DIAC & ASIO for them and more time for us. That's not bad.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Boat numbers fall under PNG plan
> 
> Means less work of DIAC & ASIO for them and more time for us. That's not bad.


I hope so.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Boat numbers fall under PNG plan
> 
> Means less work of DIAC & ASIO for them and more time for us. That's not bad.


I wish they will expedite the process.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Bro.. when you were nearing your 12 months timeline for 189 and asked your CO about status and he answered "from his experience sometime it takes more than 18 months" is really really frustrating. This made me think that perhaps DIAC is taking LONG time for us from BD in comparison with other countries.

Interestingly whoever applied even in last moment (30th June 2012) in previous system already got the grant and made the first entry already whereas we applied in new system (1st July 2013 for EOI) yet to get the grant.

I want to believe that DIAC is working hard to get us our desired goal


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Bro.. when you were nearing your 12 months timeline for 189 and asked your CO about status and he answered "from his experience sometime it takes more than 18 months" is really really frustrating. This made me think that perhaps DIAC is taking LONG time for us from BD in comparison with other countries.
> 
> Interestingly whoever applied even in last moment (30th June 2012) in previous system already got the grant and made the first entry already whereas we applied in new system (1st July 2013 for EOI) yet to get the grant.
> 
> I want to believe that DIAC is working hard to get us our desired goal


Pls all should understand this that external verification is executed by ASIO which is a Govt. organization of Australia and not a part of DIAC. Here DIAC has nothing to do unless ASIO provides the case result and it varies case to case and also country to country. Moreover, Bangladesh Govt. has not built up relations or cooperates ASIO like India Govt. Hence it takes a long time for 189 as a Bangladeshi applicant. But, it is obvious, if you have provided all genuines info and necessary documents, you will get the grant. There shall be no discrimination as a Bangladeshi regarding this.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> So true. I wish I knew DIAC's policy regarding 189 BD applicants.
> 189 applicants must be going through extensive checking (external & internal), where for 190 applicants it is relaxed.
> I hope they start processing 189 BD applicants faster.


Has anyone from Bangladesh got 189 visa yet?...who knows?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Bro.. when you were nearing your 12 months timeline for 189 and asked your CO about status and he answered "from his experience sometime it takes more than 18 months" is really really frustrating. This made me think that perhaps DIAC is taking LONG time for us from BD in comparison with other countries.
> 
> Interestingly whoever applied even in last moment (30th June 2012) in previous system already got the grant and made the first entry already whereas we applied in new system (1st July 2013 for EOI) yet to get the grant.
> 
> I want to believe that DIAC is working hard to get us our desired goal


yes..it really frastating and painful. And moreover I have already completed Medicals and PCC..its another frastration.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Pls all should understand this that external verification is executed by ASIO which is a Govt. organization of Australia and not a part of DIAC. Here DIAC has nothing to do unless ASIO provides the case result and it varies case to case and also country to country. Moreover, Bangladesh Govt. has not built up relations or cooperates ASIO like India Govt. Hence it takes a long time for 189 as a Bangladeshi applicant. But, it is obvious, if you have provided all genuines info and necessary documents, you will get the grant. There shall be no discrimination as a Bangladeshi regarding this.


But ASIO never contact with Applicant. Thex may have done it.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Has anyone from Bangladesh got 189 visa yet?...who knows?


theWall. reported so far in the forum. 

but my intuition says perhaps 10-20 should have got the golden mail for 189.

yet, 10-20 is just just too low when compared with Indian grants during similar timelines. ASIO getting busy for only BD applicants?? i don't personally believe DIAC can be solely held responsible for such delay.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> But ASIO never contact with Applicant. Thex may have done it.


As per policy of ASIO, they should not. You can visit their web and learn more of it.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

the delay is most probably by the agencies working for DIAC and ASIO and they are being delayed by not so cooperative and not so technically advanced organizations in BD. DIAC and ASIO and whoever related to visa processing cant operate their own offices for background checks on a foreign soil they have to deal with local organizations and using our pcc procedure experience we can imagine how delays can take place related to external checks  

is there any 189 applicant stuck for more than 12 months? lodged the application 12 months ago i mean. anyone?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> yes..it really frastating and painful. And moreover I have already completed Medicals and PCC..its another frastration.


Did CO ask for your Med and PCC? Or you front loaded it while uploading other docs?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

prototype_nsx said:


> the delay is most probably by the agencies working for DIAC and ASIO and they are being delayed by not so cooperative and not so technically advanced organizations in BD. DIAC and ASIO and whoever related to visa processing cant operate their own offices for background checks on a foreign soil they have to deal with local organizations and using our pcc procedure experience we can imagine how delays can take place related to external checks
> 
> is there any 189 applicant stuck for more than 12 months? lodged the application 12 months ago i mean. anyone?


I think i'm about to


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dear All, 

I want to know about different thing. Does anyone have idea about refusing visa (189) from any one? Have any Bangladeshi got rejected after applying? 

Can some one enlighten me.....


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Did CO ask for your Med and PCC? Or you front loaded it while uploading other docs?


 CO actually did not request but I have done Medicals and PCC for reducing time ....but now I thing I made wrong decision.....Allah knows whether I have to do those again or not...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> I think i'm about to


So what your CO said about that 12 months crossing issue?


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Also can anyone give me a hint about the following?

While filling the form 80 i have not declared any nick name of mine though i have one. I thought in no evidence of my nick name...

is it going to have problem???


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rahu said:


> theWall. reported so far in the forum.
> 
> but my intuition says perhaps 10-20 should have got the golden mail for 189.
> 
> yet, 10-20 is just just too low when compared with Indian grants during similar timelines. ASIO getting busy for only BD applicants?? i don't personally believe DIAC can be solely held responsible for such delay.


theWall. reported so far in the forum .......where...?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia40 said:


> Also can anyone give me a hint about the following?
> 
> While filling the form 80 i have not declared any nick name of mine though i have one. I thought in no evidence of my nick name...
> 
> is it going to have problem???


I think it can not be a problem.


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Does anyone knows about *rejection of visa*...delay is something we cannot avoid it seems ovious for Bangladeshi applicant with 189 visa??


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

The below link can be helpful, Google doc having some of the current applicants:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> CO actually did not request but I have done Medicals and PCC for reducing time ....but now I thing I made wrong decision.....Allah knows whether I have to do those again or not...


In my case CO straightway asked for my medical and pccs and then put me through security check. So it does not really matter whether CO actually requested it or not. Bottom line is, with the exception of 190, we all have to wait 10 to 18 months (or forever??) to get a decision on our visa as was the case for 175 and 176. The sooner we accept it the better it is.

Enjoy waiting


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> In my case CO straightway asked for my medical and pccs and then put me through security check. So it does not really matter whether CO actually requested it or not. Bottom line is, with the exception of 190, we all have to wait 10 to 18 months (or forever??) to get a decision on our visa as was the case for 175 and 176. The sooner we accept it the better it is.
> 
> Enjoy waiting


Waiting for something for infinite time is very  gloomy..


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Bro.. when you were nearing your 12 months timeline for 189 and asked your CO about status and he answered "from his experience sometime it takes more than 18 months" is really really frustrating. This made me think that perhaps DIAC is taking LONG time for us from BD in comparison with other countries.
> 
> Interestingly whoever applied even in last moment (30th June 2012) in previous system already got the grant and made the first entry already whereas we applied in new system (1st July 2013 for EOI) yet to get the grant.
> 
> I want to believe that DIAC is working hard to get us our desired goal


I just crossed 7 months. I think 12 more months to go.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> theWall. reported so far in the forum .......where...?


yes only theWall received 189 grant so far. keep pressing the back button and i am sure before dusk you will find _where_. hth





-


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> there must be something wrong in DIAC 's mind regarding us, the Bangladeshi expat. But why!


Bangladesh is a high risk country but there is no reason, even no high official contact with Aus govt to minimize that gap. IRAN, Middle East, Few Africa's has online database that expedite external check files but not for us. Any mistake from Indian or UK or USA look as minor but real data from Bangladesh, DIAC does not do trust. All combination make delay for us and we are suffered for that. I know many candidates in my office who applied more than 18 months but not received grant, this is not justified. Immigration to Australia is not main factor but that may influence a life considering their KIDs education, family status, change of employment etc. Lets look for positive feedback after all .................


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> The below link can be helpful, Google doc having some of the current applicants:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


The list shows only Indian applicants of 189 category are getting grant. Peoples from all other counties (UK, UAE, Turkey, Philipines, Spain, Egypt, Iran, Bangladesh) are stuck.
Since this includes some low risk countries, we can safely assume that there is no discrimination towards 189 BD applicants. It should also be noted that many of them just lodged their application.
So should we think that Indian's are getting special privilege from DIAC? Their average processing time is 90 days (max 145, min 65 days). It's not rosy for all Indian applicant though. One applicants CO has not been allocated after 90 days (omitting the scenario that he forget to update his profile here).


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Bangladesh is a high risk country but there is no reason, even no high official contact with Aus govt to minimize that gap. IRAN, Middle East, Few Africa's has online database that expedite external check files but not for us. *Any mistake from Indian or UK or USA look as minor but real data from Bangladesh, DIAC does not do trust.* All combination make delay for us and we are suffered for that. I know many candidates in my office who applied more than 18 months but not received grant, this is not justified. Immigration to Australia is not main factor but that may influence a life considering their KIDs education, family status, change of employment etc. Lets look for positive feedback after all .................


that's the problem.


*Mr Burke yesterday cited the arrival of two boats in 24 hours carrying just 30 and 28 people, as proof the asylum-seeker flow was slowing. "These vessels would be capable, in the way that we saw some months ago, of having many more people crammed on board," he said.

He said just 1585 asylum-seekers arrived in August, well down from the 4236 that arrived in July, when Labor announced its PNG solution. The month before that, 2660 asylum-seekers arrived.

- See more at: Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian*



Australia's migration policy is that if you travel to Australia by boat with no visa, you will not be settled here. You will be sent to Papua New Guinea or Nauru for processing.
By boat, no visa

the existing queue (of 30K migrants) are also going to face the same destiny and there file wont be processed either by DIAC or ASIO.

DIAC has enough manpower to execute their operation and they are not sleeping at all.
the delay is not the boat people nor ASIO being busy with asylum-seekers but the fact that their suspicion on some countries over others and Bangladesh being one of those countries.



-


----------



## Mashtor (Aug 4, 2013)

Please help me with Question 51. g. Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, citizen of any country? what should I write? my father born in Bangladesh and still a Bangladeshi but he hold 3 citizenship as when he born it was British India then East Pakistan then Bangladesh. What should I write in 51.g. from which date???


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Bangladesh is a high risk country but there is no reason, even no high official contact with Aus govt to minimize that gap. IRAN, Middle East, Few Africa's has online database that expedite external check files but not for us. Any mistake from Indian or UK or USA look as minor but real data from Bangladesh, DIAC does not do trust. All combination make delay for us and we are suffered for that. I know many candidates in my office who applied more than 18 months but not received grant, this is not justified. Immigration to Australia is not main factor but that may influence a life considering their KIDs education, family status, change of employment etc. Lets look for positive feedback after all .................


My life just stopped. I can't even think of switching my job becoz of gratuity; pf; wf issues. What to do I donno.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> My life just stopped. I can't even think of switching my job becoz of gratuity; pf; wf issues. What to do I donno.


I am loosing all my plan. Due to Aus PR time planning , i already sacrifised some oppertunity. But now I realize the time period is totaly uncertain .


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rahu said:


> that's the problem.
> 
> 
> *Mr Burke yesterday cited the arrival of two boats in 24 hours carrying just 30 and 28 people, as proof the asylum-seeker flow was slowing. "These vessels would be capable, in the way that we saw some months ago, of having many more people crammed on board," he said.
> ...


What are you on about dude? What suspicion are you referring to? There are no such thing. They are simply doing a background check on 189 applicants from here which takes time and thats all. 190 gets done quicker because of the priority processing arrangement. Simply assuming things just makes everyone worried. So please refrain from such venture.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mashtor said:


> Please help me with Question 51. g. Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, citizen of any country? what should I write? my father born in Bangladesh and still a Bangladeshi but he hold 3 citizenship as when he born it was British India then East Pakistan then Bangladesh. What should I write in 51.g. from which date???


I would simply say "NO", reason being, there's no country called British India and East Pakistan anymore....

I remember one case of a Pakistani applicant where he was asked to provide British India Citizenship documents of his parents who were born during British India era, honestly, a horribly crazy request.

Anyway I would just write "NO", if ever they ask anything, I'll tell them the exact thing, as there no such country called East Pakistan and British India anymore, there's no question of having citizenship.

Even if they insist, which I really doubt, I may just submit, one of SSC or HSC certs of my parents that's it... frankly, your visa will not be fired for any of these questions.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mashtor said:


> Please help me with Question 51. g. Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, citizen of any country? what should I write? my father born in Bangladesh and still a Bangladeshi but he hold 3 citizenship as when he born it was British India then East Pakistan then Bangladesh. What should I write in 51.g. from which date???


51.g. ...... Yes.......Bangladesh
From .... (give Date of birth)
To....... Current


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> What are you on about dude? What suspicion are you referring to? There are no such thing. They are simply doing a background check on 189 applicants from here which takes time and thats all. 190 gets done quicker because of the priority processing arrangement. Simply assuming things just makes everyone worried. So please refrain from such venture.


17 months on SS. how do you take it as?? routine check?? well, mirza vi stated about it. its unfortunate but isn't it the case? i paid 4K as bribe to get my PCC. is it fair? do you really believe DIAC is not aware of this??

suspicion is there whether you are ready to accept it is definitely upto you.

-


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Mashtor said:


> Please help me with Question 51. g. Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, citizen of any country? what should I write? my father born in Bangladesh and still a Bangladeshi but he hold 3 citizenship as when he born it was British India then East Pakistan then Bangladesh. What should I write in 51.g. from which date???


Does your father have passports of other countires. If not, then the very simple answer is "NO".


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

for 189 maximum time is given 12 Months...How could it cross that time period.......is DIAC very unaware of BD people.


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi friends,

It is true that the old practice was 18 months for getting the final acknowledgement from DIAC. But after july 2012 the system has been changed and now it will take max 12 months after your CO assigned.

It would be good if we do wait intensely as well as pray for the best.

In this forum i didnt get any one whom have passed 12 months after CO assigned for 189 applicants. (Correct me if i m wrong)


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> for 189 maximum time is given 12 Months...How could it cross that time period.......is DIAC very unaware of BD people.


That's what I knew but while i'm about to cross the 12 months timeline my CO told me that from his previous experience it can sometimes take over 18 months.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

urcompeer said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> It is true that the old practice was 18 months for getting the final acknowledgement from DIAC. But after july 2012 the system has been changed and now it will take max 12 months after your CO assigned.
> 
> ...


That's what I knew.. but while i'm about to cross the 12 months timeline my CO told me that from his previous experience it can sometimes take over 18 months.


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> That's what I knew.. but while i'm about to cross the 12 months timeline my CO told me that from his previous experience it can sometimes take over 18 months.


According to your signature still you have over 2 months in hand. Hopefully soon you will get the good news...


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I would simply say "NO", reason being, there's no country called British India and East Pakistan anymore....
> 
> I remember one case of a Pakistani applicant where he was asked to provide British India Citizenship documents of his parents who were born during British India era, honestly, a horribly crazy request.
> 
> ...


Have you applied for 189, which would you choose: Aus or Can?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> That's what I knew.. but while i'm about to cross the 12 months timeline my CO told me that from his previous experience it can sometimes take over 18 months.


My time line is almost same as yours, and still I have not heard from DIAC after a CO was assigned to my application. Still waiting>>>>


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Lets fill the spreadsheet for 189 & 190 timeline.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnrsMXqsPyz8dENCcVdFYzUtVl9oMWczOWQyZXlYc2c#gid=0


I've just filled in the google doc... only a few of us have filled that in... if more and more people uses that doc... it would be helpful for all of us to keep track of the timings


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi...

I saw in some other threads that many Indians are getting their grants for subclass 189 within a month or two... Is there anyone from Bangladesh who got a grant this month (i.e., September 2013?


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> It is true that the old practice was 18 months for getting the final acknowledgement from DIAC. But after july 2012 the system has been changed and now it will take max 12 months after your CO assigned.
> 
> ...


visa processing time starts from date application is received by the department...not from the date of assigning CO


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Have you applied for 189, which would you choose: Aus or Can?


Hi Zolter, good to see you here too. No I have not applied for 189 yet cause haven't received invitation, inshallah next month I should be able to get the invite.

Also, I've not made up my mind on either Canada or Australia. Later only I'll think about all these as right now I am mostly concentrating on getting a grant first of either of the countries. However, as I've lots of friends & few relatives in Aus already, my expectation is slightly tilted towards Aus.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> I saw in some other threads that many Indians are getting their grants for subclass 189 within a month or two... Is there anyone from Bangladesh who got a grant this month (i.e., September 2013?


Yes Indians are getting their grants quickly, we can't really compare our cases with theirs... anyway, which category have you chosen? And what's you point?


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yes Indians are getting their grants quickly, we can't really compare our cases with theirs... anyway, which category have you chosen? And what's you point?


I've applied for a 189 visa and my point was 60 when I got the invitation... My signature has more detailed info


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> I've applied for a 189 visa and my point was 60 when I got the invitation... My signature has more detailed info


Actually my mistake, I was asking about your chosen occupation.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> It is true that the old practice was 18 months for getting the final acknowledgement from DIAC. But after july 2012 the system has been changed and now it will take max 12 months after your CO assigned.
> 
> ...


Could u plz tell us where u found the fact i.e. diac takes maximum 12 months after co assigned. So far as I know they simply takes maximum 12 months after filling apk. But in reality its totally different for bd applicants.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Could u plz tell us where u found the fact i.e. diac takes maximum 12 months after co assigned. So far as I know they simply takes maximum 12 months after filling apk. But in reality its totally different for bd applicants.


visa processing time starts when diac receives application.....but it may vary


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Actually my mistake, I was asking about your chosen occupation.


Hi... it's 261313, Software Engineer


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

*I think u r right.*



neyamul008 said:


> visa processing time starts from date application is received by the department...not from the date of assigning CO


I think u r right


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi Zolter, good to see you here too. No I have not applied for 189 yet cause haven't received invitation, inshallah next month I should be able to get the invite.
> 
> Also, I've not made up my mind on either Canada or Australia. Later only I'll think about all these as right now I am mostly concentrating on getting a grant first of either of the countries. However, as I've lots of friends & few relatives in Aus already, my expectation is slightly tilted towards Aus.


As you can see from my signature, I have applied quite a few months back but I am yet to receive a grant. It seems Bangladeshi nationals require much longer time for security and background checks, anyway lets hope for the best. I have seen some Indians getting their grants within 90 days, that really fast. Anyway what shall be, shall be.

Best of luck on your application.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

By the way, what is the average processing time for Bdeshi applicants?


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Zolter said:


> By the way, what is the average processing time for Bdeshi applicants?


your CO initial??


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi all, i am a new member of this group. i am really glad to join such a grp where ppl like me can get valuable info about the australian immigration process, timeline etc. 

Pls find following information abt my current status:

Occupation: ICT Business Dev. Manager| SA SS Applied: 02/08/13 | SS SS Approved: 30/08/13 | Visa Lodged (190): 12/09/13 | PCC: Not Yet | Medicals: Not Yet |Grant: Not Yet 

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

Can any one pls let me abt the security check? is it applicable for all applicants?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sazzad H said:


> Can any one pls let me abt the security check? is it applicable for all applicants?


Welcome *Sazzad H*. Unfortunately, it is applicable for all applicants and Visa subclass 189 mates from Bangladesh are affected badly than others! Fortunately you have applied for visa subclass 190 as of mine and hopefully you would get your grant within 2-4 months as Bangladeshi applicant.

To know about security check , please read earlier posts of this thread!

Good luck.
Mithu


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Brother....About Police C and Medical, they will contact with my agent rite? FYI, i have applied through an agent.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks Brother....About Police C and Medical, they will contact with my agent rite? FYI, i have applied through an agent.


Please submit PCC and medicals before CO allocation to make your grant faster !


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

can i submitt my Medical and PCC before the CO request me to provide? how can i do that? what is the procedure?...please update me bhai. thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sazzad H said:


> can i submitt my Medical  and PCC before the CO request me to provide? how can i do that? what is the procedure?...please update me bhai. thanks


1) For Medicals , ask your agent to provide medicals referral letter which could be found in your e-visa page and then go to one of the Panel physician of bangladesh.
Bangladesh - Panel Physicians
2) Fo pcc go to DMP if you are in dhaka city and follow my earlier post " Police clearance certificate procedure of Bangladesh".

Man, you have to read this thread thoroughly. :drum::drum:


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sazzad H said:


> can i submitt my Medical and PCC before the CO request me to provide? how can i do that? what is the procedure?...please update me bhai. thanks


yes u can do.
I have done medical before assigned CO.
BUt if I may not get grant before one year of the date medical done, Perhaps I would do medical again.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Mithu93ku: Are you thinking of getting visa stamp in the passport?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Mithu93ku: Are you thinking of getting visa stamp in the passport?


Not required and I would not do this visa leveling .


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks guys...i will act accordingly.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Not required and I would not do this visa leveling .


Dear Mithu93Ku, Would you please give me an idea about the procedure after having a Grant....?
Just for knowing ...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Zolter said:


> As you can see from my signature, I have applied quite a few months back but I am yet to receive a grant. It seems Bangladeshi nationals require much longer time for security and background checks, anyway lets hope for the best. I have seen some Indians getting their grants within 90 days, that really fast. Anyway what shall be, shall be.
> 
> Best of luck on your application.


thanks, same to you.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> 1) For Medicals , ask your agent to provide medicals referral letter which could be found in your e-visa page and then go to one of the Panel physician of bangladesh.
> Bangladesh - Panel Physicians
> 2) Fo pcc go to DMP if you are in dhaka city and follow my earlier post " Police clearance certificate procedure of Bangladesh".
> 
> Man, you have to read this thread thoroughly. :drum::drum:


Please how can I can locate e-visa page? Is there any portal to log on to?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Please how can I can locate e-visa page? Is there any portal to log on to?


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Please how can I can locate e-visa page? Is there any portal to log on to?


www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/check-progress.html


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Dear Mithu93Ku, Would you please give me an idea about the procedure after having a Grant....?
> Just for knowing ...


After grant, you have no formal procedure to DIAC. You have to buy your air ticket showing your passport and fly to oz land. :hat:


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> After grant, you have no formal procedure to DIAC. You have to buy your air ticket showing your passport and fly to oz land. :hat:


No need to go to Australian embassy?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/check-progress.html


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

this is the actual...


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/check-progress.html


Thank you.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sazzad H said:


> Hi all, i am a new member of this group. i am really glad to join such a grp where ppl like me can get valuable info about the australian immigration process, timeline etc.
> 
> Pls find following information abt my current status:
> 
> ...


Hi Sazzad Bhai

Welcome to this Forum. It is obserevd that 190 candiadtes receive grant within 2-3 months if everything is ok as their internal check is faster than otehrs and no external check is happened. So be prepared for moving soon ..........


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*189 Candidates application status in 2012 who are waiting for Grant*

Sahrear - 30th October 2012 
Zolter – 28th Nov 2012
letsmove-30th Nov 2012
mirza_755 - 13th Dec 2012
Bengal_tiger – 16th Dec 2012
Mostafa_21st Dec 2012
samamun001 – 28th Dec 2012


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Sahrear - 30th October 2012
> Zolter – 28th Nov 2012
> letsmove-30th Nov 2012
> mirza_755 - 13th Dec 2012
> ...


Nice... Its good that U have the update. 
One think now I can ensure myself is that no one of that list crossed 12 Months but yet to cross....

Do you have any update for the applicants of 2013?
Thanks.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> No need to go to Australian embassy?


Theoretically you need not go to embassy after grant. U don't need stamped passport to fly to oz. But there r some advantage for stamping in oz. Like account opening/allowances/job/applying visa for another country etc.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> No need to go to Australian embassy?


Theoretically you need not go to embassy after grant. U don't need stamped passport to fly to oz. But there r some advantage for stamping in oz. Like account opening/allowances/job/applying visa for another country etc.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Sazzad Bhai
> 
> Welcome to this Forum. It is obserevd that 190 candiadtes receive grant within 2-3 months if everything is ok as their internal check is faster than otehrs and no external check is happened. So be prepared for moving soon ..........


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks a lot Mirza bhai. Bhaiya, do u know how much time it will take(appox) to assign CO? Today i have called my agent abt my medical and PCC. He told me to complete both Medical and PCC after the case officer request it...i am bit confuse. can u pls clarify...thanks in advance.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> That's what I knew.. but while i'm about to cross the 12 months timeline my CO told me that from his previous experience it can sometimes take over 18 months.


We are all praying and waiting for your outcome. Please don't get dishearten.

Let us pray for each other.
The almighty Allah will reward us for our patience. :amen:


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Theoretically you need not go to embassy after grant. U don't need stamped passport to fly to oz. But there r some advantage for stamping in oz. Like account opening/allowances/job/applying visa for another country etc.


 without stamping how could Bd immigration know about visa
?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> That's what I knew.. but while i'm about to cross the 12 months timeline my CO told me that from his previous experience it can sometimes take over 18 months.


hope u would be the ice braking man so soon..


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> without stamping how could Bd immigration know about visa
> ?


I don't know about BD immigration, but All the major aviation industries of the world are registered with VEVO, I also heard almost all Australian institutions are linked with this system.. so in that case just the Grant letter should get the job done...

Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*189 Candidates Application lodge date under 189 in 2012 & 2013 and waiting list*

Sahrear - 30th October 2012 
Zolter – 28th Nov 2012
letsmove-30th Nov 2012
alamin104 - 8th Dec 2012
mirza_755 - 13th Dec 2012
Bengal_tiger – 16th Dec 2012
Mostafa_21st Dec 2012
samamun001 – 28th Dec 2012
rana_abhijit - 7th January 2013
Tariq - 27th January 2013
num_tareq - 6th Feb 2013
Nazim - 6th Feb 2013
Rashed - 8th Feb 2013
Mamunaziz - 13th Feb 2013
Tanu – 16th Feb 2013
neyamul008 - 17th Feb 2013
zamil525 - 28th Feb 2013
Australia40 - 13th March 2013
Slagozz - 28th January 2013
Nony - 12thApril 2013
tanvir1667 - 7th May 2013
ehanu009 - 7th May 2013
australia1 - 25th May 2013
adnan063 - 28th june 2013
ashifiqbal - 20th July 2013
rahu -5th August 2013


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> Nice... Its good that U have the update.
> One think now I can ensure myself is that no one of that list crossed 12 Months but yet to cross....
> 
> Do you have any update for the applicants of 2013?
> Thanks.


See my previous update for all under 189


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sazzad H said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanks a lot Mirza bhai. Bhaiya, do u know how much time it will take(appox) to assign CO? Today i have called my agent abt my medical and PCC. He told me to complete both Medical and PCC after the case officer request it...i am bit confuse. can u pls clarify...thanks in advance.


I hope by next week CO will be assigned. usually 8 weeks maximum for all in my observation nowadays ........So dont worry about that


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> I don't know about BD immigration, but All the major aviation industries of the world are registered with VEVO, I also heard almost all Australian institutions are linked with this system.. so in that case just the Grant letter should get the job done...
> 
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)


Hi man...........I just share my experience regarding no label for VISA grant. Few colleagues who received their grant, not required any label because it is visible from any where in the world thru internet. It is mentioned your VISA catalog, offshore/onshore status, validity, passport number, name ..............So no need label any more


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> I don't know about BD immigration, but All the major aviation industries of the world are registered with VEVO, I also heard almost all Australian institutions are linked with this system.. so in that case just the Grant letter should get the job done...
> 
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)


Sunlight you are 100% right that it is not necessary now to have visa stamp to travel to Australia. But if you have stamp, you'll have some benefits like:

No hassls at Zia Int'l airport- some of my friends who travels recently faced problem in the airport for not having Stamp. They suggest me to get it done.

Some Organisations in Australia ask for it. Recently movers have faced it, suggested me to go for it

When ever you go for any registration in Australia you have to take grant letter. Is not it an extra pain, though they can check themselves.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

If people had faced issues as well at Zia Int'l, then I would say its worth getting the label stamped, this thing had already happened in Pakistani airport as some of the Pakistani applicants already reported.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I hope by next week CO will be assigned. usually 8 weeks maximum for all in my observation nowadays ........So dont worry about that


Thanks bhai... lets hope for the best....


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Sunlight you are 100% right that it is not necessary now to have visa stamp to travel to Australia. But if you have stamp, you'll have some benefits like:
> 
> No hassls at Zia Int'l airport- some of my friends who travels recently faced problem in the airport for not having Stamp. They suggest me to get it done.
> 
> ...


Now I got a clear answer about that......
Suppose anyone buy air ticket and done all arrangments and go to ZIA airport ...with only grant letter and no lebels on passport.....and if immigration officer doesn't allow and harass....then .....? so may be its better to get lebel on passport from embassy ....Am I right?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> Now I got a clear answer about that......
> Suppose anyone buy air ticket and done all arrangments and go to ZIA airport ...with only grant letter and no levels on passport.....and if immigration officer doesn't allow and harass....then .....? so may be its better to get level on passport from embassy ....Am I right?


Yes, you are


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> without stamping how could Bd immigration know about visa
> ?


I am quoting from my Grant Letter........ 
"*Australia is now visa label-free*
Australia’ s electronic visa system does not require you to have a visa label placed in your passport. Foreign governments have been informed about Australia’ s label-free policy and airline staff will electronically confirm you have a valid visa before you board the plane to travel to Australia.
You can access your visa information at any time using *Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)*, a free web-based service. To log into *VEVO *you will need your passport information and your visa grant number or transaction reference number (if lodged online) listed above."


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> I am quoting from my Grant Letter........
> "*Australia is now visa label-free*
> Australia’ s electronic visa system does not require you to have a visa label placed in your passport. Foreign governments have been informed about Australia’ s label-free policy and airline staff will electronically confirm you have a valid visa before you board the plane to travel to Australia.
> You can access your visa information at any time using *Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)*, a free web-based service. To log into *VEVO *you will need your passport information and your visa grant number or transaction reference number (if lodged online) listed above."


Yes Mithu93ku, the language is printed in my grant as well. But there is a tricks as well like "Foreign governments are aware that Australia does not
require a visa label. You should check with the relevant
government authorities regarding requirements to
have a visa label in your passport when you transit
through or exit a country. The Australian Government
cannot advise on other countries’ requirements." which you will find in form 1405 and immi website.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Yes Mithu93ku, the language is printed in my grant as well. But there is a tricks as well like "Foreign governments are aware that Australia does not
> require a visa label. You should check with the relevant
> government authorities regarding requirements to
> have a visa label in your passport when you transit
> ...


Thanks a lot for a very informative answer.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

What says by Australian High Commission, Bangladesh........


> *Visa Label*
> 
> Australia does not require a person holding a valid Australian visa to have a label in their passport to travel to, enter or remain in Australia. Australia’s electronic visa system enables visa status to be confirmed electronically.
> 
> ...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

A visa label will definitely add to the beauty of my green passport....lol

On a serious note, I have traveled to few countries without having a visa stamped on my passport as I had port entry visas printed on paper. While it is allowed, everytime I had to wait longer than others at the immigration. Its either they are ignorant of the rules or suspicious of people leaving country illegally. Although it is not required, its always advisable to have a visa stamped in my opinion.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Sahrear - 30th October 2012
> Zolter – 28th Nov 2012
> letsmove-30th Nov 2012
> alamin104 - 8th Dec 2012
> ...


Hi Mirza, good that you are keeping a track. Can we not have a excel sheet for us poor 189ers


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> Thanks a lot for a very informative answer.


Nice to see you in the forum greenbangla


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> A visa label will definitely add to the beauty of my green passport....lol
> 
> On a serious note, I have traveled to few countries without having a visa stamped on my passport as I had port entry visas printed on paper. While it is allowed, everytime I had to wait longer than others at the immigration. Its either they are ignorant of the rules or suspicious of people leaving country illegally. Although it is not required, its always advisable to have a visa stamped in my opinion.


That's why I'm very much supportive for visa stamping. More importantly, I don't want to face any kind of bad experiences while travelling to my dream country for the first time.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> That's why I'm very much supportive for visa stamping. More importantly, I don't want to face any kind of bad experiences while travelling to my dream country for the first time.


have u taken lebel from Aus embessy yet?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

rahu said:


> is there any option for you to apply in 190 now?? i will certainly not recommend you to go with 189 option even though you might have necessary points by now.
> 
> btw, did you contacted with VIC by this time??



Its already 17 months, its really tough to take the decision to drop it now after waiting for so long.

VIC contacted me yesterday and it was third time from VIC after my visa application....
They wanted to know about my visa application status and every time I gave them the same reply "Its still pending..."


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi...

I was just curious to know if this thread is for those only who got stuck in the security check or other kind processing delays? Isn't there anyone who got the grant without any delays?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> have u taken lebel from Aus embessy yet?


No, but I'll get it done before my departure. Thanks.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Nice to see you in the forum greenbangla


I am very pleased that you are also here.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> I am very pleased that you are also here.


I'm always with this nice forum. Even after receiving grant letter.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> I'm always with this nice forum. Even after receiving grant letter.


Oh… You are definitely a regular member of this forum.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> y did u apply under 189 category??/ welcome to the our world of frustration....


I wasn't aware of the conditions of Bangladeshi 189 applicants :-(


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

saydur said:


> Its already 17 months, its really tough to take the decision to drop it now after waiting for so long.
> 
> VIC contacted me yesterday and it was third time from VIC after my visa application....
> They wanted to know about my visa application status and every time I gave them the same reply "Its still pending..."


as VIC contacted you recently wouldn't it be better to ask them why is it taking so long?? as per DIAC priority on 176, it should take as max as 18 months for a grant which is already over. 


*Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
(subclass 175, 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885 and 176, 475, 487 if not SMP)	18 months
*

http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


so VIC *CAN* put pressure on DIAC on this SLA ground. isn't it??



-


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rahu said:


> as VIC contacted you recently wouldn't it be better to ask them why is it taking so long?? as per DIAC priority on 176, it should take as max as 18 months for a grant which is already over.
> 
> 
> *Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
> ...


Does VIC mean Victoria?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

From Page Client Service Charter
Processing priority groups and order of processing

Priority processing arrangements apply to skilled migration applications. They determine the order in which the department considers applications. *Applications accorded a higher priority under the arrangements will be processed ahead of lower priority applications, regardless of when the application is lodged*......................

.....4 Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
(subclass 175, 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885 and 176, 475, 487 if not SMP) 18 months

*SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored
(subclass 189 and 489) 12 months*

................... _All this things indicate the processing time starts from the date of application lodge....I think.....and for 189 It would be maximum 12 months _...


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> From Page Client Service Charter
> Processing priority groups and order of processing
> 
> Priority processing arrangements apply to skilled migration applications. They determine the order in which the department considers applications. *Applications accorded a higher priority under the arrangements will be processed ahead of lower priority applications, regardless of when the application is lodged*......................
> ...


I have ask my CO about the same confusion that DIAC say to finalized 189 by 12 months but the reply as per following:

"The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
The standard processing time for a SI 189 visa application is 12 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors."

and the same has been mention in the DIAC web page..hence there is no option left but waiting ...............

Wait my friends ...no other option....from then i stopped all my communication with my CO.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Australia40 said:


> I have ask my CO about the same confusion that DIAC say to finalized 189 by 12 months but the reply as per following:
> 
> "The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> The standard processing time for a SI 189 visa application is 12 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors."
> ...


Me too.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia40 said:


> I have ask my CO about the same confusion that DIAC say to finalized 189 by 12 months but the reply as per following:
> 
> "The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> The standard processing time for a SI 189 visa application is 12 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors."
> ...



It is stated that all exceptional is applicable only for us...........they have covered 75 percent by Indian or other countries applicant and never consider Bangladesh....which is a dark portion for neutral justification


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

rahu said:


> as VIC contacted you recently wouldn't it be better to ask them why is it taking so long?? as per DIAC priority on 176, it should take as max as 18 months for a grant which is already over.
> 
> 
> *Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
> ...


No, VIC (or any other state) can't put pressure on DIAC.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

*Regarding Security Check*

what is internal & external security check? is it applicable for 190 applicant? pls help....


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

*No response from CO*



mithu93ku said:


> Your medical is okay and you have not informed your CO yet. Why man?
> What I wrote to my CO......
> 
> Dear xxxx yyyy,
> ...


Dear Mithu bai,
Thanks for guideline. As per your guide line, I wrote to my CO. It's already 8 days passed but no reply from my CO. Earlier when I made a query he/she replied me after 23 days. It's disgusting as in their auto reply they said that they will contact within 7 days. Should I call to my CO? Is there any one who have faced this problem? I think Ade T 4 is the slowest team.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Dear Mithu bai,
> Thanks for guideline. As per your guide line, I wrote to my CO. It's already 8 days passed but no reply from my CO. Earlier when I made a query he/she replied me after 23 days. It's disgusting as in their auto reply they said that they will contact within 7 days. Should I call to my CO? Is there any one who have faced this problem? I think Ade T 4 is the slowest team.


i.c.
Call your CO.
Good Luck.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> It is stated that all exceptional is applicable only for us...........they have covered 75 percent by Indian or other countries applicant and never consider Bangladesh....which is a dark portion for neutral justification


Hi...

I guess you are making a mistake here... I know some people (friends, friends of friends) who are Bangladeshis and got their visas granted well within the time frame... Not all people who apply for a PR in Australia do come to these forums and discuss their matters... So, you just cannot come to a conclusion only by analyzing the situation of a fraction of the applicants...

Even if you take my case, I've come a long way without ever visiting or taking help from other applicants... I've done my Skill Assessment from ACS all by myself and then submitted my EOI and got the invitation and even applied for my visa on my own, then came the request for sending Form 80 and 1221, even then it didn't occur to my mind that I should seek help from any forum such as this one... I started coming to these forums only after submitting my application... In the same way, there are many who don't either know that these forums exists or bother to refer to these forums for help...

Every case is unique in nature and DIAC people have their own way of doing things... So, I guess it's better for us to go through the process and keep ourselves calm until it finishes 

I hope I didn't offend any fellow members of this forum...

Thank you...


Ashif.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> I guess you are making a mistake here... I know some people (friends, friends of friends) who are Bangladeshis and got their visas granted well within the time frame... Not all people who apply for a PR in Australia do come to these forums and discuss their matters... So, you just cannot come to a conclusion only by analyzing the situation of a fraction of the applicants...
> 
> ...


I persönnaly know few people who r not active here in this forun and they also not got grant yet.
Anyway I haven't find any Bangladeshi applicant got 189 visa yet ( obviously there may be many more who got grant of189)
this increase frastration again as there is no clear picture for us, the BD people.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> I persönnaly know few people who r not active here in this forun and they also not got grant yet.
> Anyway I haven't find any Bangladeshi applicant got 189 visa yet ( obviously there may be many more who got grant of189)
> this increase frastration again as there is no clear picture for us, the BD people.


I also ask an agency and they also confirmed that no 189 Bangladeshis have granted the PR since July 1, 2012.


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

*190 visa granted*



mithu93ku said:


> i.c.
> Call your CO.
> Good Luck.


Today morning I got my long term expected email! My CO emailed me that my application is granted. Best of luck for other applicants from Bangladesh. Check my signature. :drum:

Mithu vai, I didn't call him/her.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Today morning I got my long term expected email! My CO emailed me that my application is granted. Best of luck for other applicants from Bangladesh. Check my signature. :drum:
> 
> Mithu vai, I didn't call him/her.


Congr8s!!!!!


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Saleh said:


> Today morning I got my long term expected email! My CO emailed me that my application is granted. Best of luck for other applicants from Bangladesh. Check my signature. :drum:
> 
> Mithu vai, I didn't call him/her.


Congrats buddy and best of luck.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> I also ask an agency and they also confirmed that no 189 Bangladeshis have granted the PR since July 1, 2012.


actually 189 starts from july 2012 indeed


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Saleh said:


> Today morning I got my long term expected email! My CO emailed me that my application is granted. Best of luck for other applicants from Bangladesh. Check my signature. :drum:
> 
> Mithu vai, I didn't call him/her.


congrats.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Saleh said:


> Today morning I got my long term expected email! My CO emailed me that my application is granted. Best of luck for other applicants from Bangladesh. Check my signature. :drum:
> 
> Mithu vai, I didn't call him/her.


Congrats!


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Today morning I got my long term expected email! My CO emailed me that my application is granted. Best of luck for other applicants from Bangladesh. Check my signature. :drum:
> 
> Mithu vai, I didn't call him/her.



Congrats... Have a good journey..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Today morning I got my long term expected email! My CO emailed me that my application is granted. Best of luck for other applicants from Bangladesh. Check my signature. :drum:
> 
> Mithu vai, I didn't call him/her.


 congratulations


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

hi, I hope someone can help me.
Mistakenly I applied for HAP ID using the “My Health Declarations” which is for applicants who are yet to lodge their visa instead of using the link provided in “Logon to eVisa”.

Now when I click on the link it displays a warning message: “Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later” and I have tried this for several days thinking it is a server problem which I am pretty sure is not the case.

What do I do now?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Zolter said:


> hi, I hope someone can help me.
> Mistakenly I applied for HAP ID using the “My Health Declarations” which is for applicants who are yet to lodge their visa instead of using the link provided in “Logon to eVisa”.
> 
> Now when I click on the link it displays a warning message: “Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later” and I have tried this for several days thinking it is a server problem which I am pretty sure is not the case.
> ...


Hello *Zolter*,
Your CO can't help you about health evidence and your medicals. Only Health Strategies can solve your problem. Write an e-mail to Health Strategies mentioning your TRN number and Full name in subject and give details of your problems in body para.

Health Strategies <[email protected]>
Don't worry.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *Zolter*,
> Your CO can't help you about health evidence and your medicals. Only Health Strategies can solve your problem. Write an e-mail to Health Strategies mentioning your TRN number and Full name in subject and give details of your problems in body para.
> 
> Health Strategies <[email protected]>
> Don't worry.


Thank you. When r you planning to land?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Thank you. When r you planning to land?


Mid Feb, 2014


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

can anybody tell me... if my spouse doesnt have IELTS and ready to pay 2nd installment, will that affect to VISA application?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> can anybody tell me... if my spouse doesnt have IELTS and ready to pay 2nd installment, will that affect to VISA application?


No, it should not.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> No, it should not.


When are you submitting your EOI?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Mid Feb, 2014


Nice....construction manager, similar to my profession: civil engineer . What are the prospects of your field in Australia? I am sure you must have done extensive research , kindly share your views.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Today morning I got my long term expected email! My CO emailed me that my application is granted. Best of luck for other applicants from Bangladesh. Check my signature. :drum:
> 
> Mithu vai, I didn't call him/her.


congrats


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Zolter said:


> When are you submitting your EOI?


I submitted already on 11 September.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> did u submit under 189 or 190???


189-Developer Programmer.....


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Mid Feb, 2014


I am trying to go through all the 75 pages of this thread to understand the whole process of 189 and 190. I have seen in quite a few pages, things like: internal checking, external checking, etc which are just flying over my head. Where can we see as to the status of our application? When I log on to the eVisa page all it displays is: “in progress”. 

Last communication with my CO, when enquired on the progress of the application by my agent, I just got a generic reply which many might have gotten, stating: “The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern…… the department will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible”.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> 189-Developer Programmer.....


Good luck man, lets see which will come out first: this or SGVO


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I am trying to go through all the 75 pages of this thread to understand the whole process of 189 and 190. I have seen in quite a few pages, things like: internal checking, external checking, etc which are just flying over my head. Where can we see as to the status of our application? When I log on to the eVisa page all it displays is: “in progress”.
> 
> Last communication with my CO, when enquired on the progress of the application by my agent, I just got a generic reply which many might have gotten, stating: “The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern…… the department will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible”.
> 
> Am I missing something?


what is initial of your CO ...i am also under team -04 adelaid... my co initial is JH. are you from BUET
???


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> what is initial of your CO ...i am also under team -04 adelaid... my co initial is JH. are you from BUET
> ???


I guess I had a change in the CO over the months, the first person was MS later she was replaced by CB, yet another female. 

I am not from BUET, lived most of life in the location stated on my profile.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> bro u have courage applying under 189....best wishes....


Well even though I anyhow want to go for 189 as this seems more straightfowrward to me... but as I intent to live in Melbourne, and as NSW suspended Software related occupations anyway, so 189 is the only option for me.


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Today morning I got my long term expected email! My CO emailed me that my application is granted. Best of luck for other applicants from Bangladesh. Check my signature. :drum:
> 
> Mithu vai, I didn't call him/her.


Congratulations...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Few minutes ago I send a e-mail to adelaide.gsm.team2 and my CASE Officer ( If not yet changed)....
May Be ....Same answer will come shortly...waiting for the same reply as...external security checking is going on....bla bla bla...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Few minutes ago I send a e-mail to adelaide.gsm.team2 and my CASE Officer ( If not yet changed)....
> May Be ....Same answer will come shortly...waiting for the same reply as...external security checking is going on....bla bla bla...


Hope to hear back on this. Good luck bro.


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Few minutes ago I send a e-mail to adelaide.gsm.team2 and my CASE Officer ( If not yet changed)....
> May Be ....Same answer will come shortly...waiting for the same reply as...external security checking is going on....bla bla bla...


have patient bro....ki lav mail kore??....


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia40 said:


> have patient bro....ki lav mail kore??....


actually want to know whether case officer changed or not.


----------



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Few minutes ago I send a e-mail to adelaide.gsm.team2 and my CASE Officer ( If not yet changed)....
> May Be ....Same answer will come shortly...waiting for the same reply as...external security checking is going on....bla bla bla...


First of all a great initiative by introducing this thread. And those who already got grants please keep posting your experiences in Australia that will help others immensely.

As for others who are on security check have no other option than having patience. I will share my story which may give all some inspiration.

My family is US Green card holder. My dad, Mom and sister were given green cards and I have been given 3.5 years later.:fingerscrossed: i was on a security and Administrative check.

In the meantime I got so frustrated that at one point I thought US visa is not on my luck and I seriously started preparing for Australian PR. Even I prepared CDR and was about to sit for IELTS , then suddenly one morning the magical call from US Embassy came.

The reason I am saying my story (Even though its USA and Australia two different cases) is to look at my case:
I had to wait for 3.5 years and that too with my family waiting for me ...

Atleast you all are on a better situation. Keep praying...

Wish all of you speedy grants.


----------



## mksctg (May 26, 2013)

Hi,

I've applied for 190 ... through agent ...on 04 june, 2013....
PCC+medical submit on 29th July ....

on 15th Sept CO replayed(after send a query email) that From 80 is pending for both the applicants(me and spouse). 

Later submission of From 80 will affect my visa processing ....

I'm very much worried about this ....


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mksctg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for 190 ... through agent ...on 04 june, 2013....
> PCC+medical submit on 29th July ....
> ...


Don't take too much tension, Just upload the Form 80 soon as you can... !


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mksctg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for 190 ... through agent ...on 04 june, 2013....
> PCC+medical submit on 29th July ....
> ...


Didn't your agent know that Form 80 is to some extent mandatory? 

... Later submission of From 80 wont affect your visa processing .


----------



## mksctg (May 26, 2013)

Dear mithu93ku and Sunlight11,

Thanks for you reply. 

feeling better now ..... 

I've submitted From 80 on the same day as CO requested.

But in TRN(www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp) still its showing required status. what i'll understand from this status.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mksctg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for 190 ... through agent ...on 04 june, 2013....
> PCC+medical submit on 29th July ....
> ...


Ask your agent to be confirmed about any further missing documents


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mksctg said:


> Dear mithu93ku and Sunlight11,
> 
> Thanks for you reply.
> 
> ...


Once the CaseOfficer receives the file, he'll update it manually, in the mean time, you can also inform him through email ..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mksctg said:


> Dear mithu93ku and Sunlight11,
> 
> Thanks for you reply.
> 
> ...


You could ignore Status of the e-visa page. 
Required status shown in the e-visa page of mine till the grant letter. 
Haven't you attached your Form 80 in the CO's e-mail id?


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,
Anyone flying to Sydney on 1st week of December..?

Thanks,
Loonq


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mksctg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for 190 ... through agent ...on 04 june, 2013....
> PCC+medical submit on 29th July ....
> ...


Hope u will rcv ur grant by next week


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hope u will rcv ur grant by next week


Hope so.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mksctg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for 190 ... through agent ...on 04 june, 2013....
> PCC+medical submit on 29th July ....
> ...


please don't think much about anything. even when i was waiting for ACS i got hyper-tensed many times. then i tried to come down myself by simply concentrating on something else. even vising expat forum can make you tensed. best is to wait for the reality that you are going to face. going abroad is a game of chance which you might win as well as lose. there is little in our hand 


-


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rahu said:


> please don't think much about anything. even when i was waiting for ACS i got hyper-tensed many times. then i tried to come down myself by simply concentrating on something else. even vising expat forum can make you tensed. best is to wait for the reality that you are going to face. going abroad is a game of chance which you might win as well as lose. there is little in our hand
> 
> 
> -


But this forum relief me sometime from tension as I come in touch with many more of 189 Grant expat Bd people
and come to know I am not alone .


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, has any of the lucky 189 applicants reached 1 year yet? Mirza bhai, what does your statistics say?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Hello everyone, has any of the lucky 189 applicants reached 1 year yet? Mirza bhai, what does your statistics say?


As per Mirza vai's record Mr.Sahrear will cross 1 year on 30th October 13
, so far I recall.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> But this forum relief me sometime from tension as I come in touch with many more of 189 Grant expat Bd people
> and come to know I am not alone .


absolutely right. i wouldn't have known about "AFTER" clause when i got my ACS letter in May 01. even i would have applied for 189 as I received invitation back in July 15. but eventually i overcome all my gut feelings and convinced myself with realism only because i am a member of this forum. with all the good people around and with all those gratitude i am due to pay, today i even dream of landing to a new country only because i belong to Expat Forum.

Hats off 



-


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> As per Mirza vai's record Mr.Sahrear will cross 1 year on 30th October 13
> , so far I recall.


Exactly bro :fingerscrossed:

However i'm also trying to concentrate on other stuff to reduce the waiting tension :juggle:


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Exactly bro :fingerscrossed:
> 
> However i'm also trying to concentrate on other stuff to reduce the waiting tension :juggle:


Don't worry bro. I have a feeling you would receive your grant before it reaches anniversary.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

guys,
i was so busy this morning and forgot to login to evisa. just come to see that meds are cleared  mailed to my CO just now... its almost day end in OZ 

so guys please please pray for me!!

i wanna here that gooodddddddddd news now...



-


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Hello everyone, has any of the lucky 189 applicants reached 1 year yet? Mirza bhai, what does your statistics say?


Hmm...........As per data. no one has exceeded on year whereas sharear - 30th Oct


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rahu said:


> guys,
> i was so busy this morning and forgot to login to evisa. just come to see that meds are cleared  mailed to my CO just now... its almost day end in OZ
> 
> so guys please please pray for me!!
> ...


Hope, we will see golden mail from ur end on tomorrow.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *Zolter*,
> Your CO can't help you about health evidence and your medicals. Only Health Strategies can solve your problem. Write an e-mail to Health Strategies mentioning your TRN number and Full name in subject and give details of your problems in body para.
> 
> Health Strategies <[email protected]>
> Don't worry.


Thank you mithu93ku, I managed to solve the eHealth issue as you advised.

I sent a mail to my CO and later I sent a copy of the same mail to Health Strategies, and to my surprise, I got a response from Health Strategy almost immediately with the solution to my issue.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*Finally i got WA-SS*

At last after 18 days of long wait I got WA-SS yesterday. feels good. so now I will lodge the DIAC soon.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

*How can i know that i got my CO?*

Dear Brothers, i am new to this forum. I applied my 190 visa on 12th Sept,2013 through an agent. Can some pls tell me how i can know that i got a CO for my application? CO will inform me through email or something? Another thing, when can i possible get a CO for my application? Thanks in advance. waiting for your kind remarks.










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vet result: 15/07/13, SS SA result -30/08/13, Visa 190 lodged: 12/09/13, Med: Not Yet, PCC: Not Yet


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Sazzad: 
It is not necessary that CO will contact you. S/he will only contact you when anything s/he needs from you to process your application. If everything is okay, you can get direct grant letter without being communicated by CO.

In your case, as you have processed through agent, all correspondences shall be 
between CO & your agent. However, you can try to call DIAC on this no. 00611300364613 for your queries.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Sazzad:
> It is not necessary that CO will contact you. S/he will only contact you when anything s/he needs from you to process your application. If everything is okay, you can get direct grant letter without being communicated by CO.
> 
> In your case, as you have processed through agent, all correspondences shall be
> between CO & your agent. However, you can try to call DIAC on this no. 00611300364613 for your queries.


Thanks so much ils2_fly...So they will contact when medical, PCC or any other documents required..rite? Since i am applied on 12-09-13 when possibly i get the CO? sorry for asking again...actully my agent not answering to my confusion! :-(


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Thank you mithu93ku, I managed to solve the eHealth issue as you advised.
> 
> I sent a mail to my CO and later I sent a copy of the same mail to Health Strategies, and to my surprise, I got a response from Health Strategy almost immediately with the solution to my issue.


I have faced another problem regarding medicals and got solution from Health Strategies. From my experience I suggested you to contact Health Strategies not your CO.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks so much ils2_fly...So they will contact when medical, PCC or any other documents required..rite? Since i am applied on 12-09-13 when possibly i get the CO? sorry for asking again...actully my agent not answering to my confusion! :-(


As per DIAC's rule for 190 Visa, CO shall contact you within 5 weeks of lodgement, if h/she feels necessary and you can get the outcome of your application within 6 months. You can do front upload PCC and medical before being asked by your CO to speed up your grant.

See the below link for timeline

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> As per DIAC's rule for 190 Visa, CO shall contact you within 5 weeks of lodgement, if h/she feels necessary and you can get the outcome of your application within 6 months. You can do front upload PCC and medical before being asked by your CO to speed up your grant.
> 
> See the below link for timeline
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Thanks again for ur kind info.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Exactly bro :fingerscrossed:
> 
> However i'm also trying to concentrate on other stuff to reduce the waiting tension :juggle:


All 189 applicants, let us pray for ourselves and for each other especially Shahrier vi.

Our case will probably go to the same direction as Shahrier vi's. So we shall pray for his speedy grant and hopefully our grant will follow soon. :amen:


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> All 189 applicants, let us pray for ourselves and for each other especially Shahrier vi.
> 
> Our case will probably go to the same direction as Shahrier vi's. So we shall pray for his speedy grant and hopefully our grant will follow soon. :amen:


Thanks rus_bd bhai! Even if it's not me.. whoever it is.. lets hope we start getting the grants soon..


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

*Grant!*

Finally, got my grant today


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Finally, got my grant today


Congrats again* salamlemon*! :lalala:


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Finally, got my grant today


Congrats!!! All the best.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Finally, got my grant today


Congratulations


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Finally, got my grant today


Congratulations man. You must be feeling super. This is remarkable day in you life.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

salamlemon got his grant in 76 days! Unbelievable. Less that half the time declared for this category.
190 guys are getting their grant in lightning speed while we 189 applicants are waiting indefinitely and worrying sick. This should not be the case. We should all be treated fairly. Only the almighty Allah knows what is ahead of us.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Finally, got my grant today


Congrats & best wishes for next steps!


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Finally, got my grant today


congrats


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Finally, got my grant today


Congr8s.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Can we update ourselves through the following spreadsheet?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnrsMXqsPyz8dENCcVdFYzUtVl9oMWczOWQyZXlYc2c#gid=0


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Can we update ourselves through the following spreadsheet?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnrsMXqsPyz8dENCcVdFYzUtVl9oMWczOWQyZXlYc2c#gid=0


Good initiative. Just updated mine and encourage others to do so aswell.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Can we update ourselves through the following spreadsheet?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnrsMXqsPyz8dENCcVdFYzUtVl9oMWczOWQyZXlYc2c#gid=0


Updated


----------



## mksctg (May 26, 2013)

At last I've got my Grant today morning .....B-)


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mksctg said:


> At last I've got my Grant today morning .....B-)


189 or 190? Can you share your timeline, please?


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Finally, got my grant today


Congratulations salamlemon.


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

mksctg said:


> At last I've got my Grant today morning .....B-)


Congratulations mksctg


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mksctg said:


> At last I've got my Grant today morning .....B-)


Congrats............What is your signature


----------



## mksctg (May 26, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats............What is your signature


 Visa 190| Visa App 04 June 13 | CO 16 July 13 | PCC & Med 3 Sept 13 | Team 04| Visa Grant 26 Sept


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mksctg said:


> Visa 190| Visa App 04 June 13 | CO 16 July 13 | PCC & Med 3 Sept 13 | Team 04| Visa Grant 26 Sept


Congrats vai....which code


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Finally, got my grant today


Great  congrats 


-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mksctg said:


> At last I've got my Grant today morning .....B-)


congrats 


-


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Finally, got my grant today


Congrats! very speedy grant. All the best!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mksctg said:


> At last I've got my Grant today morning .....B-)


Congr8s!!!!


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mksctg said:


> At last I've got my Grant today morning .....B-)


Congrats
190?


----------



## mksctg (May 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your wishes.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Dear Immigration,

With all respect, we 189 applicants are waiting too, now it is not logical that 189 applicants have to go through long security checks and wait for a year or more (BD applicants) where 190 applicants are treated as saints and are given their approval within few months. Is a little attention to 189 applicants too much to ask.

We want to feel loved too.. ^_^

Thank you

- All 189 visa applicants from BD.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> Dear Immigration,
> 
> With all respect, we 189 applicants are waiting too, now it is not logical that 189 applicants have to go through long security checks and wait for a year or more (BD applicants) where 190 applicants are treated as saints and are given their approval within few months. Is a little attention to 189 applicants too much to ask.
> 
> ...


this is what I also like to say Rashed, 
how could the message reach to DIAC.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I asked for a status update to my CO yesterday and today I received further information request from team 13. My email probably pushed the CO to look into my file. Worst case scenario may be my case has just started the process of SC after 4 months since visa application. Sad, very sad.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> I asked for a status update to my CO yesterday and today I received further information request from team 13. My email probably pushed the CO to look into my file. Worst case scenario may be my case has just started the process of SC after 4 months since visa application. Sad, very sad.


what information they requested for???


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

today one of my colleagues got grant just within 35 days without assigning co...defintily 190 category....extremely frustrated....


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> what information they requested for???


They wanted to know what I was doing over 6 months period in year 2004. I am also a special 189 applicant going through checks.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> They wanted to know what I was doing over 6 months period in year 2004. I am also a special 189 applicant going through checks.


i was also asked same kind of question on 22 june....what i was doing during my unemployment period ...and how i was supported financially then .....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Dear Immigration,
> 
> With all respect, we 189 applicants are waiting too, now it is not logical that 189 applicants have to go through long security checks and wait for a year or more (BD applicants) where 190 applicants are treated as saints and are given their approval within few months. Is a little attention to 189 applicants too much to ask.
> 
> ...


Hello *rashed-rahman*,
We ( 190 Applicants ) also feel your ( 189 applicants) frustration and more importantly some of you are our friends or colleague. 
However, I am extremely disappointed when you are addressing roughly 190 applicants. 


> where 190 applicants are treated as saints and are given their approval within few months


Avoid this type of comments! :argue:
Regards,
Mithu


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> i was also asked same kind of question on 22 june....what i was doing during my unemployment period ...and how i was supported financially then .....


Interesting. For both your and my cases team 13 email came exactly 2 and half months after CO allocation.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *rashed-rahman*,
> We ( 190 Applicants ) also feel your ( 189 applicants) frustration and more importantly some of you are our friends or colleague.
> However, I am extremely disappointed when you are addressing roughly 190 applicants.
> 
> ...


Dont take it personal.. I have been living in australia for almost 5 years now.. You have no idea what I have been through.. I have missed lots of opportunities only because I still didnt get my grant.. 

And watching someone else suffer, and suffering thyself is different.. 

I will still say that its completly illogical that 189 applicants have to go through long security checks.. But 190 don't (or maybe they are prioritized).. Specially when we all have the same background and paid the same fee..:frusty:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Dont take it personal.. I have been living in australia for almost 5 years now.. You have no idea what I have been through.. I have missed lots of opportunities only because I still didnt get my grant..
> 
> And watching someone else suffer, and suffering thyself is different..
> 
> I will still say that its completly illogical that 189 applicants have to go through long security checks.. But 190 don't (or maybe they are prioritized).. Specially when we all have the same background and paid the same fee..:frusty:


You have not attack me personally but it is sure that you have addressed roughly Bangladesh applicant 190 people .


> where 190 applicants are treated as saints and are given their approval within few months


Now, for your information , Bangladesh applicant 489 people getting grant within 4-5 weeks. Start saying something about 489 people! They (489) all have the same background and paid the same fee too! 

If you go through my earlier posts, you will see I was praying and showing sympathy to my 189 peoples and still my position is the same !
You have submitted here a bad post and still trying to defend it! :embarrassed: 

Do you really believe your below statement?? 


> I will still say that its completely illogical that 189 applicants have to go through long security checks.


I have a lot of confusion that You have told this from your heart. What do you think about DIAC? Have they listed your country as High Risk illogically ? What reputations we are bearing for outer worlds by our Governments as well as some of our group people activities? 

Your pray will come true soon! 190 Bangladesh people will face long security check as of Pakistan 190 people ( which have started recently).

Good luck.


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

I dont know anything about any High risk or something. But unfortunately my VETASSESS result came after 12 months!!!!! It was referred for Embassy clarification!!! I was on Maternal leave when I submitted for assessment. After 6 months I got frustrated and got back to job. Spent a lot for decorating my house thinking that, It could never reply me back and should settle here. 

Suddenly someday I emailed to Skillselect saying my situation and after 2 months I got positive letter!!! (more frustrating!!). 

Now I am waiting for lodging 190 Subclass application. Hoping to do that by next 1 week.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> I dont know anything about any High risk or something. But unfortunately my VETASSESS result came after 12 months!!!!! It was referred for Embassy clarification!!!


By the time of your visa application endeavor , you will learn lot of things and factors! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

It is obviously not right that 189 and 190 applicants will be treated differently specially when most 189ers are the ones with higher points.

However, in this context "Treating Differently" is not actually what it means... Its not like DIAC takes the 190ers as the apples of their eyes, but rather for various reasons they haven't managed to start Extensive Security Check for 190, and in near future it will be commenced anyway.

Its just that like in everything else, there's a lucky group in this context too, the BD applicants who already got the 190 grants. Applicants who are coming up in near future may not be so lucky anymore....

In the past people used to emigrate even with an overall IELTS band 6.5, the luckiest ones may be ??


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

When state sponsors an applicant it is normally assumed by DIAC that there is an immediate need in that state for that occupation. This basically triggers the priority of 190 over 189 which is also reflected in the prioritization table. 

In my opinion, security check happens for everyone and both 189 and 190. I am sure DIAC will not let a criminal applying under 190 get through. Its simply the checks for 190 gets done quicker than 189. Which is also understandable as 189 has a longer processing time of 12 months. One should not complain before it reaches 12 months to be honest. So chill guys its just a matter of time


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Totally agree with Mithu

Mr. Rashed, don't worry DIAC will start taking a whole year or more for 190 applicants within a short time and that will happen bcoz of people like you who are taking position against their countryman and expressing doubt.

Grow up buddy, 190 applicants are not happy watching the situation of 189 applicants and whoever has gone through the visa process can realize your feelings of long waiting. But, plz don't make them your enemy or competitor and don't ruin the trend of approval of 190 applicants within a short time. May ALLAH bless you and you get your grant.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Guys cheer up.... I am sure nobody here wants to attack anybody else its the frustration that is responsible so lets not get busy pointing fingers at each other our gov. and politicians are doing that more than enough and on behalf of us too and here we are celebrating the consequences  
In my opinion and i pray that the checks for 190 or whatever except 189 never takes longer than it already does no matter what happens and hopefully diac would come up with something to accelerate the process of 189 applications Dont compare us with paki applicants we are not at civil war I knew there was a reason we sent the genocidal maniacs back, to taste their own medicine haha anyway as a bangladeshi we should stand united and be concerned about another bangladeshi's interest right after our own instead of predicting things to get tougher on others.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

off topic, but let me give you another example of UNITY by one (or more) Bangladeshi for other Bangladeshi(s).

perhaps you guys know that recently USA issued many student visas for BD applicants. one agent told me that 1000 or so visa has been issued and some of them went to US as well. However, an anonymous source recently told US that some of the students gave fake records and he/she mentioned specifically that this and this record of that student is fake. surely, that spurred *immediate* action and hence many of the issued visa(400 or so) now got rejected and perhaps who know student visa from Bangladesh might be another nightmare in near future. 
there are bad people all over the world. but my question is: who the hell are you to poke you fuc**ng nose in my affairs and destroy the future of the good applicants?? 

surely we have a long way to go!



-


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Ki 190, 189 korsen shobai? 
Ei thread dekhe amader jati goto goartumi bojha jay. 
I thought I could get important solutions from this threat. But Alas!!!! 
Shotti Selukas, ki bichitro ei desh!!!!! 

Chill..........


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> I dont know anything about any High risk or something. But unfortunately my VETASSESS result came *after 12 months*!!!!! It was referred for Embassy clarification!!! I was on Maternal leave when I submitted for assessment. After 6 months I got frustrated and got back to job. Spent a lot for decorating my house thinking that, It could never reply me back and should settle here.
> 
> Suddenly someday I emailed to Skillselect saying my situation and after 2 months I got positive letter!!! (more frustrating!!).
> 
> Now I am waiting for lodging 190 Subclass application. Hoping to do that by next 1 week.


not to mention how i felt during those two months when i was waiting for acs outcome. i dont know how you managed to stay *calm* for 12 months! but now that your patience paid off, hoping the rest of the process go as smooth as it could be!



-


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

rahu said:


> not to mention how i felt during those two months when i was waiting for acs outcome. i dont know how you managed to stay *calm* for 12 months! but now that your patience paid off, hoping the rest of the process go as smooth as it could be!
> 
> 
> 
> -


Dear Rahu, 

I never stop dreaming. But I dont make it my only option. I always plan for options. I got back to job and got busy. This helped me.


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

Bitches please!!! Come to Papa!!! :-D

[ waiting with 176 since 4th May, 2012]

[This is a sarcastic comment to make this thread usable again. Anybody taking it personally should check their maturity  ]


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

chamak said:


> Bitches please!!! Come to Papa!!! :-D
> 
> [ waiting with 176 since 4th May, 2012]
> 
> [This is a sarcastic comment to make this thread usable again. Anybody taking it personally should check their maturity  ]


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

chamak said:


> Bitches please!!! Come to Papa!!! :-D
> 
> [ waiting with 176 since 4th May, 2012]
> 
> [This is a sarcastic comment to make this thread usable again. Anybody taking it personally should check their maturity  ]


We should have used Two different thread..for 189 and 190, only then we can show that we dont want to be typical Bd people, quaralling unnecessary most time.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

No 189 applicants is attacking 190 applicants either in general or personal level. When 190 guys get their grant, 189 guys are also congratulating them, praying for them and wishing them well.

It's just that we don't have the right information why 190 guys are getting their grant in half the required time while many 189 guys are moving towards their 12 months period.

We all know about speedy grants of Indian applicants. BD 190 applicants are receiving their grant well withing the Indian time frame. But the same cannot be said about the BD and Indian 189 applicants.

What do you think we feel when we see guys getting their visa lodging well after us and talking in this thread about flight, house rent, moving to which city etc. I know 190 guys feel the same but certainly not like us. Its agony.

I wish we know the reason for explicit checking of 189 applicants. But the hopeful thing is non of the guys in this thread have crossed the 12 months period. So let us stop this misunderstanding and pray to the almighty ALLAH for all the 189 and 190 applicants who haven't got their grant and also who got the grants after long struggle.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

hahaha one of my buddy is stuck with 176 since april 2011, beat that 

its good that someone tells authority about people using fake papers, i support that and it doesnt mean everyone will be refused it would get harder i agree but still it will be fair. what if your neighborhood gangster or phencydyl/yaba peddler or a criminal immigrates abroad? the same thing he used to do earlier and kill our rep.  i did a more elaborate rant a couple of pages back, check that, and one more thing, what happened to the rush of BD people goin to the mid-east ? you dont hear that as much u did before, do you? have a look at this to understand what happend and the second one to understand the consequences innocent people are suffering











and i dont understand why are you guys so hesitant about changing jobs and locations? DIAC has given the option to update them every change and its pretty clear that they wont start the whole checking process from the very beginning if you changed a job or relocated to another country so dont waste an opportunity, as long as you dont have anything to hide or fake let them take as much time as they want and dont let this application be an obstacle in your path. best of luck to everyone  and dont vote for anyone


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> hahaha one of my buddy is stuck with 176 since april 2011, beat that
> 
> *its good that someone tells authority about people using fake papers, i support that and it doesnt mean everyone will be refused it would get harder i agree but still it will be fair. what if your neighborhood gangster or phencydyl/yaba peddler or a criminal immigrates abroad? the same thing he used to do earlier and kill our rep. *


as i came to know one or more agents were making more profit. you know, one successful applicant is charged BDT 500K or so by some agents and hence other agent went vindictive and that's why they told and that's my point of objection!
if that was for the best interest of everybody; only for the sake of fairness, then it would turn out to be a different story altogether but when they become envy of someone else's earning and then harm the image of a nation then they should also be called a bas**rd as well. isn't it??
the intention or motivation behind the action makes the difference, not the outcome alone.

-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> have a look at this to understand what happend and the second one to understand the consequences innocent people are suffering
> 
> 
> ‫


there are racism everywhere on earth now. in bangladesh for example, how did we treat treat our minorities just few months ago?? if you are aware of recent news you will see how their houses are burnt, their temples vandalized. so to find racism you dont necessarily need to go to mid-east.
no offence but its sometimes very difficult to distinguish soudi arabians from savage beasts.
have a took at this:
Saudi couple hammer 24 nails into Sri Lankan maid | Reuters

perhaps you have already read this before but this kind of examples are rare in other parts of the world so its *natural* that these innocent people will suffer because they are in mid-east. and not just because some of their bad bothers are thieves.


-


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

you need to cool down, relax, take a chill pill  

i dont care how it happened i am happy because they have been exposed i hope they will be more careful dealing with agents again.

i was pointing out the fact that there are gov.'s who will point out a single nation and kick them out technically like they are doing it with only BD people because of a single incident, in this case the first video i posted, anyway lets not take it further from here, try and be busy with your life keeping in mind that if DIAC needs anything they will contact you and if you have any update, send them or else forget about them, most effective way for a 189er


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> You have seen half a dozen and we have seen only one


my mistake; perhaps they were 190s..


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Discussion under this thread going here and there .... Most 189 people of Bd r frastrated and its natural.
I just look towards mr. Sahrear here, and pray that he should be the ice breaker soon...
the truth is we 189 people r waiting to much. WAITING in this manner is deadly.
Obviously some cases may be different always. but when every people of 189 suffers, that becomes too much painful...and only the sufferers can feel that.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Discussion under this thread going here and there .... Most 189 people of Bd r frastrated and its natural.
I just look towards mr. Sahrear here, and pray that he should be the ice breaker soon...
the truth is we 189 people are waiting to much. WAITING in this manner is deadly.
Obviously some cases may be different always. but when every people of 189 suffers, that becomes too much painful...and only the sufferers can feel that.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

shishir said:


> Totally agree with Mithu
> 
> Mr. Rashed, don't worry DIAC will start taking a whole year or more for 190 applicants within a short time and that will happen bcoz of people like you who are taking position against their countryman and expressing doubt.
> 
> Grow up buddy, 190 applicants are not happy watching the situation of 189 applicants and whoever has gone through the visa process can realize your feelings of long waiting. But, plz don't make them your enemy or competitor and don't ruin the trend of approval of 190 applicants within a short time. May ALLAH bless you and you get your grant.



lol.. Just to let you, the people I studied at university together are applying for their citizenship within a month or two.. Should i smile and be happy for them or worry about my own situation.. 

Standing against my countryman.. Nope.. all I want is fair and equal treatment, that doesnt mean I want to pull 190s down but I want to push 189s up, I applied with 70 points.. Paying more than $10K in tax every year after tax return.. Cant I even have a say.. No freedom of speach.. You dont have to agree with me and its completly fine.. 


We are neither enemies nor compitetors.. Simply we will never be.. 

Ofcourse I will act a kid.. I am only 24 years now.. Left my family when I was 19.. For almost 5 years i am working hard towards my dream.. 

I alone can not ruin the law for 190s.. But i have all the right to ask for the discrimination towards 189s.. Without any real and logical reason.. Thats why DIAC change laws my friend.. Because they find the last one is simply not 'good'. 885 was scraped the last person from BD who got his 885 visa (what i saw) got his grant after 5.5 years of application.. Situation improved.. And there are still scope for further improvements.. 


Anyway mate, have a good one..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Folks have a look at *Priority direction setting *for this year, they have every right to decide what is their priority time to time, it's for us to decide which one we choose to fit in. I recall last year 475 was getting Grants like 190/489 getting this year. Apparently they don't need all indy 189/175 to make CBDs crowded rather need ppl spread where the regions need them based on certain skills.


*Priority Group Number*

Visa Subclass

Processing Time

*1 RSMS*
(subclass 119, 857)
Skilled Regional 
*Low risk – 5 months
High risk – 8 months*

SkillSelect
(subclass 187) 6 months

*2 ENS*
(subclass 121, 856) 
*Low risk – 5 months
High risk – 8 months *

SkillSelect
(subclass 186) *6 months *

*3 SMP *
(subclass 176, 475, 487, 886) *12 months *

*SkillSelect SMP*
(subclass 190 and 489) *6 months *

*4 Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1*
(subclass 175, 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885 and 176, 475, 487 if not SMP) *18 months *

*SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored*
(subclass 189 and 489)* 12 months *

*5 All visas listed in priority 3 and 4 that are not SMP or Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1 Assessment will commence when all cases in priority groups 1-4 are finalised *


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

double post deleted


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Hi thewall: Have you moved in Australia?


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Guys.. chillax... here is my view:
1. Your eoi score helps you to get invited only. The higher the better chance it has nothing to with your application to be processed on priority
2. 190's are state sponsored and their processing mechanism differs from other subclass and gets the higher priority since they need to fulfill what state requires. Hence they get quicker processing.
3. 189's are the once who cldnt get 190's and since its an added pressure for diac to select the applicants.
Assuming thr are no lengthy sc for 190's then bear in mind its the state responsibility and selection at risk since diac has nothing much to do and besides that every 190 has to stay in that state for atleast 2 years.
Besides its the external agency who got deal with the case with security clearance for every high risk countries and delays happens when their is no response from our country. 
Skillselect is fairly 1 year old system and it will take some years to acquire its maturity but this skill select system is used in new Zealand immigration since 2009 and initially it took time to process visa within the time frame but now all visas are processed within the time frame.

Im sure no case would be longer then 12 to 15 months for all the bangladeshi applicants.

Lets stay positive and pray for each other for quicker grants.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Hi thewall: Have you moved in Australia?



I took a holiday off to SYD for PR validation & returned. I didn't dare leaving my well-paid overseas job and find myself unemployed with my family. Oz aint cheap, and its even more expensive for unemployed family with kids.

I will consider moving after Christmas & New year, till then waiting for Job/telephone interview to click from off-shore (I kno it aint ezy) :ranger:

Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> I took a holiday off to SYD for PR validation & returned. I didn't dare leaving my well-paid overseas job and find myself unemployed with my family. Oz aint cheap, and its even more expensive for unemployed family with kids.
> 
> I will consider moving after Christmas & New year, till then waiting for Job/telephone interview to click from off-shore (I kno it aint ezy) :ranger:
> 
> Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Nice to hear from you. Could you pls share your experience on travelling without visa lable, especially for Zia Int'l airport. At present AHC, Dhaka does not provide visa label.

Thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Nice to hear from you. Could you pls share your experience on travelling without visa lable, especially for Zia Int'l airport. At present AHC, Dhaka does not provide visa label.
> 
> Thanks



no problem at all at DAC Airport, I had the hard copy for all of the family. but wht worries me now, when I came out of SYD, the didn't put Exit seal in my passport, probably coz I mentioned PR leaving temporarily for 3+ months ? 

I got my PR Label pasted from SYDNEY DIAC office, near Central Train station, in a minuet  - of course costed AUD 70 per label.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

DIAC changed into Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).
( Independent Reviews into Incidents that Occurred at the Manus Island and Nauru Regional Processing Centres)


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> DIAC changed into Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).
> ( Independent Reviews into Incidents that Occurred at the Manus Island and Nauru Regional Processing Centres)


So what's next??? will it change the rules as well.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> So what's next??? will it change the rules as well.


Dont Know....I just Know I need Grant within DEC'13


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> dont know....i just know i need grant within dec'13


inshallah...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> inshallah...


Whats about Your timeline?>


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Whats about Your timeline?>


I am going to apply for ACS next week (System Administrator). Set for IELTS on 21st September


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> Discussion under this thread going here and there .... Most 189 people of Bd r frastrated and its natural.
> I just look towards mr. Sahrear here, and pray that he should be the ice breaker soon...
> the truth is we 189 people r waiting to much. WAITING in this manner is deadly.
> Obviously some cases may be different always. but when every people of 189 suffers, that becomes too much painful...and only the sufferers can feel that.


Bro.. thanks a lot! I wish faster grants for all of us! 

I see a lot of heated discussion on the timeline for 189 and 190 grants but I think we should concentrate on our other priorities of life rather than counting every seconds for grant. I did it myself where I'm trying to get the skills that would be useful to get a job out there whenever I get the grant.

So, brothers let's help each other to comfort ourselves and share valuable inputs which can be helpful to get decent jobs and lifestyle in OZ or perhaps business ideas or saving options etc. In Sha Allah we all will get grants soon!

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone who is from Bangladesh and is moving to Australia for the first time, if you require any kind of information or help, please do let me know, I live in Melbourne, and I do understand many of you will be heading to SA, NSW, or WA, but the right direction may save you both time and money.

Cheers!


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> Anyone who is from Bangladesh and is moving to Australia for the first time, if you require any kind of information or help, please do let me know, I live in Melbourne, and I do understand many of you will be heading to SA, NSW, or WA, but the right direction may save you both time and money.
> 
> Cheers!


 Rashed,
my new CO initial is BK now. Who is ur CO?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Anyone who is from Bangladesh and is moving to Australia for the first time, if you require any kind of information or help, please do let me know, I live in Melbourne, and I do understand many of you will be heading to SA, NSW, or WA, but the right direction may save you both time and money.
> 
> Cheers!


HI Rashed, Let me start by asking if you could give us an estimate of living expenses in Melbourne. How much would it cost for a single male living in shared accommodation monthly? Would $6k (not that i have it ) see us through 6 long months? thx


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Anyone who is from Bangladesh and is moving to Australia for the first time, if you require any kind of information or help, please do let me know, I live in Melbourne, and I do understand many of you will be heading to SA, NSW, or WA, but the right direction may save you both time and money.
> 
> Cheers!


I m waiting to lodge for Adelaide. May be your information will be needed.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Anyone who is from Bangladesh and is moving to Australia for the first time, if you require any kind of information or help, please do let me know, I live in Melbourne, and I do understand many of you will be heading to SA, NSW, or WA, but the right direction may save you both time and money.
> 
> Cheers!


I must need your valuable advice regarding big move to Perth in mid Feb 2014.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Anyone who is from Bangladesh and is moving to Australia for the first time, if you require any kind of information or help, please do let me know, I live in Melbourne, and I do understand many of you will be heading to SA, NSW, or WA, but the right direction may save you both time and money.
> 
> Cheers!


I wish your post will down the temperature of this thread


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I wish your post will down the temperature of this thread


good said


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Anyone who is from Bangladesh and is moving to Australia for the first time, if you require any kind of information or help, please do let me know, I live in Melbourne, and I do understand many of you will be heading to SA, NSW, or WA, but the right direction may save you both time and money.
> 
> Cheers!


I am sure in due course I will seek your advise. And many thanks in advance for the offer.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> Anyone who is from Bangladesh and is moving to Australia for the first time, if you require any kind of information or help, please do let me know, I live in Melbourne, and I do understand many of you will be heading to SA, NSW, or WA, but the right direction may save you both time and money.
> 
> Cheers!


let me start 

I don't know where & when I will move, but of course its a common question - choosing between SYD vs MEL

could u advise for MEL how much in AUD
a. weekly rental range for 2 Bed in MEL CBD ~ 20km from CBD
b. monthly Train/Bus pass cost CBD vs 20km from CBD
c. Living expense per person (food etc..)
d. Communication cost (Phone+TV+Internet)
e. Misc cost (tht we shud be aware of)


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Bro.. thanks a lot! I wish faster grants for all of us!
> 
> I see a lot of heated discussion on the timeline for 189 and 190 grants but I think we should concentrate on our other priorities of life rather than counting every seconds for grant. I did it myself where I'm trying to get the skills that would be useful to get a job out there whenever I get the grant.
> 
> ...


I just hope our grant will be issued before the end of 1 year time frame. You just have a month and I have 2. Anyway, being frustrated does not help the matter at all, but at the end we are just human. Lets pray for the best.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

thewall said:


> let me start
> 
> I don't know where & when I will move, but of course its a common question - choosing between SYD vs MEL
> 
> ...


We may also have to consider our profession in making the choice of destination. Looking for a job will be the major issue after landing and I am pretty sure if someone has a good job he/she can afford a good accommodation, even an expensive one.

People with construction or mining background would like to choose location of towns close to booming mining industries, whilst people with IT background would prefer mega cities. 

And to best of my knowledge (correct me if I am wrong), apart from Accommodation, most of the other items listed above have similar cost across Aus.

Input from others would be well appreciated.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Bro.. thanks a lot! I wish faster grants for all of us!
> 
> I see a lot of heated discussion on the timeline for 189 and 190 grants but I think we should concentrate on our other priorities of life rather than counting every seconds for grant. I did it myself where I'm trying to get the skills that would be useful to get a job out there whenever I get the grant.
> 
> ...


yes someone was talking about a plan B in a different thread and somehow i missed latest discussions. anyways, heard of taxi driving so far as a viable option but tbh, i would consider it as my last.

any idea about anything else??


-


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Is there any option to avoid agent to book air ticket?
I am planning to move Perth and Malaysian Airlines is my first choice.
Is there any advantages to use agent to book air ticket?

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated. 

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Is there any option to avoid agent to book air ticket?
> I am planning to move Perth and Malaysian Airlines is my first choice.
> ...


So far I know agent can give more discounts.

Singapore air is the best one as per my experiences.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Zolter said:


> We may also have to consider our profession in making the choice of destination. Looking for a job will be the major issue after landing and I am pretty sure if someone has a good job he/she can afford a good accommodation, even an expensive one.
> 
> People with construction or mining background would like to choose location of towns close to booming mining industries, whilst people with IT background would prefer mega cities.
> 
> ...



this is Chicken & Egg situation, I am not expecting Job before I secure accommodation whereas Landlords want tenants with a Job. So I am counting min 6 months expense in my Bank A/C, before I m even ready to book my one way ticket  

and for the Job, I count on reference (Networking) & timing (avoid low/recession) more than anything else - this is purely from experience (of course one don't have to agree)


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Is there any option to avoid agent to book air ticket?
> I am planning to move Perth and Malaysian Airlines is my first choice.
> ...


you can purchase tickets from airline's website or you can also purchse from tripbase, kayak, cheapflights etc. by credit cards.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

adnan063 said:


> I am a silent viewer of this forum..Waiting for CO..
> My status:
> 
> 263112(Network Administrator)ACS app/+ive:18-02-13/ 15-04-13, IELTS (8.5,7.5,7.5,6.5) EOI 4-03-13 SA SS app/+ive: 11-05-13/23-05-13 Visa Lgd: 28-06-2013 PCC:Not Yet MED: Not Yet CO: Waiting




189? or 190?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> you can purchase tickets from airline's website or you can also purchse from tripbase, kayak, cheapflights etc. by credit cards.


Why dont You go to Concern Airlines Office for Purchasing Air Ticket?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> Why dont You go to Concern Airlines Office for Purchasing Air Ticket?


Mamun: I'm sure Mithu is aware of it. But he looks for alternative ways too.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

thewall said:


> this is Chicken & Egg situation, I am not expecting Job before I secure accommodation whereas Landlords want tenants with a Job. So I am counting min 6 months expense in my Bank A/C, before I m even ready to book my one way ticket
> 
> and for the Job, I count on reference (Networking) & timing (avoid low/recession) more than anything else - this is purely from experience (of course one don't have to agree)


I couldn't agree with you more. Getting a job is the most scary part of migration but one has to make the leap of faith. Similar to your earlier analogy of chicken and egg, employers in Aus want "Aus Experience" for employment.

Do you have any idea if the Aus employers offer voluntary (unpaid) jobs which could be used for Aus experience? 

And I guess 6 months expenses for a family with 2 kids wouldn't be anything less than 20-30k Aus$, so one has to go with much more than that (that is my guess). Cost of living in Aus is one of the highest in the world, especially accommodation.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Zolter said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. Getting a job is the most scary part of migration but one has to make the leap of faith. Similar to your earlier analogy of chicken and egg, employers in Aus want "Aus Experience" for employment.
> 
> Do you have any idea if the Aus employers offer voluntary (unpaid) jobs which could be used for Aus experience?
> 
> And I guess 6 months expenses for a family with 2 kids wouldn't be anything less than 20-30k Aus$, so one has to go with much more than that (that is my guess). Cost of living in Aus is one of the highest in the world, especially accommodation.



I hope they will... but again 'Networking' and/or 'Timing'

my 6 month TCO includes cost for voluntary Unpaid Job as well, lets see if anything clicks


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Is there any option to avoid agent to book air ticket?
> I am planning to move Perth and Malaysian Airlines is my first choice.
> ...


I normally make my bookings online, it gives more flexibility in terms of timing and stopovers. On the other hand, agent can give cheaper fares.

However, you have to a make trade-off between cost and comfort. Malaysian Airlines would be a good choice as you will only have one stop in between. As far as cheapest flight is concerned, you could choose DAC-CCU (Kolkata)-KUL-PER (one way) using Air India and Airasia, it would cost you as little as US$ 335 per pax.

Air India DAC-CCU = Rs 5000 $85 
Airasia CCU-KUL= Rs 6000 $100
Airasia KUL-PER $150

Remember, you need visa for these countries and Airasia being a budget airline does not give any form of refreshments. I would not suggest anyone to fly with the above itinerary. I just explained a cost analysis.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> 189? or 190?


Man!!!!!! adnan is 190.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> So far I know agent can give more discounts.
> 
> Singapore air is the best one as per my experiences.


Mithu, u will get 5-7% discount from booking agent.
So, it's ur choice whether u avoid them or not.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

thewall said:


> I hope they will... but again 'Networking' and/or 'Timing'
> 
> my 6 month TCO includes cost for voluntary Unpaid Job as well, lets see if anything clicks


If you don't mind me asking, what is your profession as it is not stated in your signature?


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Rashed,
> my new CO initial is BK now. Who is ur CO?


Don't know. Didn't contact DIAC recently. Last time I emailed them was in May 2013. Anything new after you got they new CO? or same old external check/security check.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Zolter said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is your profession as it is not stated in your signature?


263311 - Oz aint attract anymore :doh::smash: :frusty: 

I wish I had Civil :boink: or Mechanical


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

does processing time vary according to profession???


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> Don't know. Didn't contact DIAC recently. Last time I emailed them was in May 2013. Anything new after you got they new CO? or same old external check/security check.


Nothing new rather same and as usual


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

off topic,
do u guys have any idea about h1b processing for IT from here in dhaka?? any reliable agent or other sources??



-


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

thewall said:


> 263311 - Oz aint attract anymore :doh::smash: :frusty:
> 
> I wish I had Civil :boink: or Mechanical


Hey thewall,

I am waiting since Feb'13. Nobody yet contact with my employer via physically or phone. I'm little worried abt it. Coz my employer isn't renowned in BD. What happened to u? Just wanna know to reduce my BP. And can I ask u the name of ur employer?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Seniors.

for ACS do i need to upload SSC and HSC certificate or Bachelor and Master only???


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Hey thewall,
> 
> I am waiting since Feb'13. Nobody yet contact with my employer via physically or phone. I'm little worried abt it. Coz my employer isn't renowned in BD. What happened to u? Just wanna know to reduce my BP. And can I ask u the name of ur employer?


Even in my case no one has contacted my office or my superior officer. It's possible that only some selected cases are contacted by DIAC or bodies associated with DIAC.

By the way, how do you guys know if your file is undergoing internal or external checks?. Can you please shed some light?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

thewall said:


> 263311 - Oz aint attract anymore :doh::smash: :frusty:
> 
> I wish I had Civil :boink: or Mechanical


I am sure you will have enough opportunities, in sha Allah.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Dear Seniors.
> 
> for ACS do i need to upload SSC and HSC certificate or Bachelor and Master only???


S.S.C. and H.S.C. are not needed.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> S.S.C. and H.S.C. are not needed.


Thanks


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> S.S.C. and H.S.C. are not needed.


But all of my academic docs were needed!!!


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> But all of my academic docs were needed!!!


I think thats for the VETASSES not for ACS


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> But all of my academic docs were needed!!!


Nothing much needed in my case, I uploaded Hons. Transcript and Cert, First Year Exemption Cert and a short description of my final year project.

Maybe VETASSESS needs school certs as well but I had to assess from ACS.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Hey thewall,
> 
> I am waiting since Feb'13. Nobody yet contact with my employer via physically or phone. I'm little worried abt it. Coz my employer isn't renowned in BD. What happened to u? Just wanna know to *reduce my BP*. And can I ask u the name of ur employer?


Try deep breathe. I do it in the evening almost everyday for 10 mins (at least) with lights out and eyes closed. no kidding it really helps to reduce hyper-tension 


my BP is getting much higher these days. its been a week now since i mailed to my co about meds but no response from them yet. and no body also communicated with my sv or hr yet.



-


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

simmi_mahmud said:


> But all of my academic docs were needed!!!


So far I recall ass. from ENG Australia, SSC & HSC were needed


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rahu said:


> Try deep breathe. I do it in the evening almost everyday for 10 mins (at least) with lights out and eyes closed. no kidding it really helps to reduce hyper-tension
> 
> 
> my BP is getting much higher these days. its been a week now since i mailed to my co about meds but no response from them yet. and no body also communicated with my sv or hr yet.
> ...


Bro, u r 190. Grant is knocking at ur door. Just open the door and grab it.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> HI Rashed, Let me start by asking if you could give us an estimate of living expenses in Melbourne. How much would it cost for a single male living in shared accommodation monthly? Would $6k (not that i have it ) see us through 6 long months? thx



It's depends on a number of factor.. do you know anyone in Melbourne? 
Rent in western suburbs are cheaper, a room in a shared house, if you cook your own meal, also get a car for around $2000 as it will get you places.. at first if you don't get job in your sector, keep looking but try to do something else (odd job) or earn part or whole of your living expenses.

Go to www.gumtree. com.au and look under shared accommodation. Try contacting the person who is renting out to see if he can pick you up from the airport?

Bank with Commonwealth bank, don't give loan, don't buy things you don't need in first few months.. after that you will get everything on your own..

You may sign a mobile phone on contract.. vodaphone is cheaper.. else with prepaid you may end up spending equal or more.. if you want to call back home see if the house have tpg or telstra. Unlimitedcall to bBangladesh option.. else use Skype.. with voDaphne credit allowance you get every month you can make calls overseas..but make sure you keep track of what you spend.. mobile spending are updated every 24-48 hours.. not immediately..


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Even in my case no one has contacted my office or my superior officer. It's possible that only some selected cases are contacted by DIAC or bodies associated with DIAC.
> 
> By the way, how do you guys know if your file is undergoing internal or external checks?. Can you please shed some light?


I asked my CO straightway. She replied that my file is under security checking. But didn't clearly said whether it was external or internal. But from her replies, it is clearly understood that I am under external SC.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I asked my CO straightway. She replied that my file is under security checking. But didn't clearly said whether it was external or internal. But from her replies, it is clearly understood that I am under external SC.


a guy from australian high commission called my employer on 04/04/2013...on that particular day my co was assigned..and on 22/06/2013 i got a mail from CO and he asked a question about my form 80.then i thought i wil get grant very soon.....but still waitinggggg.....


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Don't know. Didn't contact DIAC recently. Last time I emailed them was in May 2013. Anything new after you got they new CO? or same old external check/security check.


In response of my last e-mail, I got same answer !! The CO also told me your application was assigned in February, 2013 and current processing times for the visa subclass 189 is 12 months. Does it mean they count 12 months from assign CO for the case


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Dear Seniors.
> 
> for ACS do i need to upload SSC and HSC certificate or Bachelor and Master only???


Documents of Bachelor and Masters will be ok for ACS. Thanks


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> In response of my last e-mail, I got same answer !! The CO also told me your application was assigned in February, 2013 and current processing times for the visa subclass 189 is 12 months. Does it mean they count 12 months from assign CO for the case


you should say your CO that as per diac processing time starts when the visa is lodged


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

thewall said:


> let me start
> 
> I don't know where & when I will move, but of course its a common question - choosing between SYD vs MEL
> 
> could u advise for MEL how much in AUD


*a. weekly rental range for 2 Bed in MEL CBD ~ 20km from CBD*
A. Depends on the suburb, western suburbs are cheaper compared to others, you can go to realestate.com.au to have a better idea, the further you live from cbd the cheaper it will be.. If you are single better just get a room in a shared house, many bangladeshi does that..

*b. monthly Train/Bus pass cost CBD vs 20km from CBD*
A. If you can drive better buy a cheap car for around $2000 a $2500, its easier to drive in Australia compared to Bangladesh, you can go places faster, taking house further from the train stop will get you cheaper house. You can check cars at http://www.carsales.com.au

Public transport in melbourne (bus, train, tram) all use the same ticket, myki.. The fee is charged based on the time travelled rather than distance. Melbourne is divided into two zones. 


2-hour
Zone 1	Zone 2	Zone 1 + 2
Full fare	$3.50	$2.42	$5.92
Concession	$1.75	$1.21	$2.96


Daily
Zone 1	Zone 2	Zone 1 + 2
Full fare	$7.00	$4.84	$11.84
Concession	$3.50	$2.42	$5.92


Weekly rate 7 day pass

Zone 1	Zone 2	Zone 1 + 2
Full fare	$35.00	$24.20	$59.20
Concession $17.50	$12.10	$29.60



Daily rate for 28 - 365* day pass

Zone 1	Zone 2	Zone 1 + 2
Full fare	$4.30	$2.86	$6.64
Concession	$2.15	$1.43	$3.32



Other ticket / caps


Zone 1	Zone 2	Zone 
1 + 2
Weekend daily cap - Saturday, 
Sunday or public holidays - $3.50


c. Living expense per person (food etc..)
A. Depends on your life style, if you smoke, if you want to cook or eat outside, etc. and then how many people, if you give me some more details i can work out an average figure for you.


d. *Communication cost (Phone+TV+Internet)*

A. You can sign a two year contract and get free mobile plus monthly call credit ro make local and international calls and also internet cap. Check Mobile Phones, Tablets & Mobile Broadband | Vodafone Australia

To call bangladesh use the cap credit ( your credit expenditure eill be updated every 24-48 hours unlike bangladesh) or skype, if you take tpg or telstra landline they now offer free unlimited call to bangladesh (both landphone and mobile).

Internet is quite good here you can stream bangladeshi or foreign channels.. Do not need cable tv, buying a tv.. Very cheap.. You will be surprised... Optus internet or NBN is recommended. Good value for price.

e. *Misc cost (tht we shud be aware of)*

A. Avoid impulse shopping, avoid giving out loans in first 6 months, no matter how nice the person is...


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Zolter said:


> We may also have to consider our profession in making the choice of destination. Looking for a job will be the major issue after landing and I am pretty sure if someone has a good job he/she can afford a good accommodation, even an expensive one.
> 
> People with construction or mining background would like to choose location of towns close to booming mining industries, whilst people with IT background would prefer mega cities.
> 
> ...


Cities like perth is more expensive compared to melbourne or sydney.. Reason: less customer, mining state.. Other than IT people, getting job in your sector without Australian experience will be tough.. Contact agencies when you hunt for job..


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

rahu said:


> yes someone was talking about a plan B in a different thread and somehow i missed latest discussions. anyways, heard of taxi driving so far as a viable option but tbh, i would consider it as my last.
> 
> any idea about anything else??
> 
> ...


Taxi driving is worse than cleaning jobs.. Wouldnt recommended that..


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. Getting a job is the most scary part of migration but one has to make the leap of faith. Similar to your earlier analogy of chicken and egg, employers in Aus want "Aus Experience" for employment.
> 
> Do you have any idea if the Aus employers offer voluntary (unpaid) jobs which could be used for Aus experience?
> 
> And I guess 6 months expenses for a family with 2 kids wouldn't be anything less than 20-30k Aus$, so one has to go with much more than that (that is my guess). Cost of living in Aus is one of the highest in the world, especially accommodation.


Accommodation, food, schooling for kids, other basic needs.. For families i would say better move in with at least $20k or more.. Better safe than sorry..


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I normally make my bookings online, it gives more flexibility in terms of timing and stopovers. On the other hand, agent can give cheaper fares.
> 
> However, you have to a make trade-off between cost and comfort. Malaysian Airlines would be a good choice as you will only have one stop in between. As far as cheapest flight is concerned, you could choose DAC-CCU (Kolkata)-KUL-PER (one way) using Air India and Airasia, it would cost you as little as US$ 335 per pax.
> 
> ...


Fly with Singapore airlines, dont make your flight a hellish experience for such a small amount.. Shop around..


----------



## BD2AUS (Jul 6, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> But all of my academic docs were needed!!!


Did vetassess ASK you to submit your SSC/HSC results? Or did you submit them yourself before vetassess asked?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Cities like perth is more expensive compared to melbourne or sydney.. Reason: less customer, mining state.. Other than IT people, getting job in your sector without Australian experience will be tough.. Contact agencies when you hunt for job..


Is it possible to get voluntary (unpaid) jobs to earn australian experience.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Software engineers: This is your chance, grab it.

Are you smart enough to work at a start-up? | News.com.au


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Dear Seniors.
> 
> for ACS do i need to upload SSC and HSC certificate or Bachelor and Master only???


Bachelor and Master only.
You should read documents provided in ACS website. All the information is given there.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> But all of my academic docs were needed!!!


Different assessment authorities requirements are different.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Is it possible to get voluntary (unpaid) jobs to earn australian experience.


Yes, voluntary job will get you valuable Australian experience, and if you are lucky the same company will offer you a paid job..


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello guys, there is a thread in pomsinoz.com similar to this. You can check the link below -
Lets update BD applicant Status
You can start reading from around page 20 as previous posts are related to visa subclass 175/176 and are pre EOI era.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Just share one history*

I have code one of our friend "xuberant" from Pakistan history for passionate

Guys, I have been following this thread and I know what you guys have been going through who are waiting for more than one year or may be two years to get their immigration application approved. Well, I want to share my experience with you. 4 years ago, Pakistani people were getting PR within 4-5 months. I applied in May 2009 for 175 with this thing in mind that i will be getting PR in 4-5 months. I got case officer in October same year. All my documents got met and they verified my employment by December same year. And then there was a long silence for 15 months. Meanwhile, I got married; had a kid; joined a very good multinational company and nearly gave up idea of going to Australia. After more than 2 years of application, one day I got medicals request from CO. After medicals got finalized, within few days I got grant. But then came the point, where I had to decide should I go or not. I decide to give a shot and came to Australia with family, and luckily instantly got a job. It’s been more than 18 months now, since I moved here. The initial life after immigration is not a rosy bed. First you have to get a job and get the return of investment which you had spent. Then you have to adjust in the new country, understand their system, build up social life and do financial management. It requires a lot of patience, persistence and decision making. Everyone has gone through it. Getting PR is not the end of struggle; it’s actually beginning of a very different kind of struggle. Just be patient and persistent, and have faith. After few years, when everything will fall into places then you will be amazed by recalling the whole experience.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Thanx *mirza_755* for sharing !


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I have code one of our friend "xuberant" from Pakistan history for passionate
> 
> Guys, I have been following this thread and I know what you guys have been going through who are waiting for more than one year or may be two years to get their immigration application approved. Well, I want to share my experience with you. 4 years ago, Pakistani people were getting PR within 4-5 months. I applied in May 2009 for 175 with this thing in mind that i will be getting PR in 4-5 months. I got case officer in October same year. All my documents got met and they verified my employment by December same year. And then there was a long silence for 15 months. Meanwhile, I got married; had a kid; joined a very good multinational company and nearly gave up idea of going to Australia. After more than 2 years of application, one day I got medicals request from CO. After medicals got finalized, within few days I got grant. But then came the point, where I had to decide should I go or not. I decide to give a shot and came to Australia with family, and luckily instantly got a job. It’s been more than 18 months now, since I moved here. The initial life after immigration is not a rosy bed. First you have to get a job and get the return of investment which you had spent. Then you have to adjust in the new country, understand their system, build up social life and do financial management. It requires a lot of patience, persistence and decision making. Everyone has gone through it. Getting PR is not the end of struggle; it’s actually beginning of a very different kind of struggle. Just be patient and persistent, and have faith. After few years, when everything will fall into places then you will be amazed by recalling the whole experience.


Thanks for sharing your experience. Recently I got PR and thinking how will i manage upcoming challenges in aus once I'm there. If you are reading this, i'm interested to know more about, how did you manage to find first job in oz? and what was your first day like? also what are your recommendations for the BD people who are planning to migrate now?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Recently I got PR and thinking how will i manage upcoming challenges in aus once I'm there. If you are reading this, i'm interested to know more about, how did you manage to find first job in oz? and what was your first day like? also what are your recommendations for the BD people who are planning to migrate now?


Guys....

I know about the accommodation problem in aus. I was in Sydney from 2004 to 2008. I can share some ideas:

1. You need a job to get a house/apartment from any agent. So find some one who can help you to get a job (it might be odd) and you can stay with them for a while as paying guest or free (depends on the relation). feel free to do any kind of odd job in the initial stage. 

2. so far I know now a days the rent for 2 bed room apartment is around AUD 350-400 per week in Sydney (Depends on suburb).

3. You have to pay 4 weeks bond and 2 weeks advance rent to the agent. so get prepared for this amount. 

I think it will help you a bit.....


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Guys....
> 
> I know about the accommodation problem in aus. I was in Sydney from 2004 to 2008. I can share some ideas:
> 
> ...




Or you can show a a bank statement with $20K and tell the agent you.just moved in and you need a house... it should work.. for singles it's always better to rent a room..


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Or you can show a a bank statement with $20K and tell the agent you.just moved in and you need a house... it should work.. for singles it's always better to rent a room..


So, are you implying that with a good bank balance and without a job, one can get an accommodation?


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

*Moving to Perth, WA*



rashed-rahman said:


> Or you can show a a bank statement with $20K and tell the agent you.just moved in and you need a house... it should work.. for singles it's always better to rent a room..


 Hi rashed-rahman, 
I am planning to move Perth, WA in mid Jan'14. I am single and have 5yr+ exp in industrial trouble shooting (electrical) work. Don't know how much hard days are waiting in future. I am searching in seek.com.au and other sites. Would you give me any idea about initial job searching? is there any special Aussie manner? How long do you think, I can go with 5000 AUD ?
Sorry for many questions.

Is there anyone in this thread who has planned to move in Jan'14??


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Hey thewall,
> 
> I am waiting since Feb'13. Nobody yet contact with my employer via physically or phone. I'm little worried abt it. Coz my employer isn't renowned in BD. What happened to u? Just wanna know to reduce my BP. And can I ask u the name of ur employer?



leave it be, if you have authentic submission.
they will get back to u - if they need anything.

I m not aware if any such verification took place - in my case, nor was I interested to find out, since all my reference letters had required elements as outlined by EA & DAIC.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Hi rashed-rahman,
> I am planning to move Perth, WA in mid Jan'14. I am single and have 5yr+ exp in industrial trouble shooting (electrical) work. Don't know how much hard days are waiting in future. I am searching in seek.com.au and other sites. Would you give me any idea about initial job searching? is there any special Aussie manner? How long do you think, I can go with 5000 AUD ?
> Sorry for many questions.
> 
> Is there anyone in this thread who has planned to move in Jan'14??


For single person AUD 5000 is okay if you have someone to give you shelter.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> *a. weekly rental range for 2 Bed in MEL CBD ~ 20km from CBD*
> A. Depends on the suburb, western suburbs are cheaper compared to others, you can go to realestate.com.au to have a better idea, the further you live from cbd the cheaper it will be.. If you are single better just get a room in a shared house, many bangladeshi does that..
> 
> *b. monthly Train/Bus pass cost CBD vs 20km from CBD*
> ...



Thanks for taking time to reply. So If I could summarize weekly expense

*a. Rental 2Bed*
Zone 1 (2Bed) AUD 450 pw
Zone 2 (2Bed) AUD 350 pw

*b. Weekly pass (Train/Bus)*
Zone 1 AUD 35 pw
Zone 2 AUD 60 pw

*c. Living (food in house, no outside/no smoking/drinking outside)*
Adult+Kid (2+2) x $5 per meal x 21 per week = AUD 420 pw

*d. Communication*
AUD 60 Plan ie AUD 15 pw

*e. Misc*
Medicine, school misc etc...
AUD 100 pw


*Summarizing*
a+b+c+d+e = 
Zone 1 = 450+35+420+15+100 = AUD 1020 pw
Zone 2 = 350+60+420+15+100 = AUD 945 pw

6 month = 26 wk x AUD 1000 pw = AUD 26,000

is this reasonable estimate for (Adult+Kid, 2+2)?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

thewall said:


> Thanks for taking time to reply. So If I could summarize weekly expense
> 
> *a. Rental 2Bed*
> Zone 1 (2Bed) AUD 450 pw
> ...



Good one mate......


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> Thanks for taking time to reply. So If I could summarize weekly expense
> 
> *a. Rental 2Bed*
> Zone 1 (2Bed) AUD 450 pw
> ...


from any odd job how much would be possible to earn among this estimate?
Acually u all know taking of Aud $26k i.e. more than 20 lakh BDT is not so easy for most expat.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> from any odd job how much would be possible to earn among this estimate?
> Acually u all know taking of Aud $26k i.e. more than 20 lakh BDT is not so easy for most expat.



I hav no idea. guess it starts from $18/Hr

2000 hour/year, means 1000 hour/half year ie. u need to be earning $26/Hr + Tax
to avoid taking anything from home (of course if your requirements & family size are same as mine)

Roughly
$50/Hr is 100k per annum. (your take home will be less tax & Super)
$25/Hr is 50k per annum. (your take home will be less tax & Super)

it always helps a lot if both u & spouse earn, but difficult for our stereotypes & with kids


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> from any odd job how much would be possible to earn among this estimate?
> Acually u all know taking of Aud $26k i.e. more than 20 lakh BDT is not so easy for most expat.


For example if you work in a kitchen as kitchen hand you will get appx AUD22-25 per hour in week days.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

thewall said:


> Thanks for taking time to reply. So If I could summarize weekly expense
> 
> *a. Rental 2Bed*
> Zone 1 (2Bed) AUD 450 pw
> ...


Don't forget to add another 10k for sundry/emergencies. Better to be safe than sorry.

My family structure is similar to yours.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Hi rashed-rahman,
> I am planning to move Perth, WA in mid Jan'14. I am single and have 5yr+ exp in industrial trouble shooting (electrical) work. Don't know how much hard days are waiting in future. I am searching in seek.com.au and other sites. Would you give me any idea about initial job searching? is there any special Aussie manner? How long do you think, I can go with 5000 AUD ?
> Sorry for many questions.
> 
> Is there anyone in this thread who has planned to move in Jan'14??


My brother went to Perth in the beginning of 2012, that makes it more than one and half years and still he is doing some form of odd jobs. He is a civil eng and his wife is a BBA. His wife got a job after a few months of job hunting and he took up some odd job delivering pizza. Since they don't have a child, the earnings of both of them take care of all their needs and they don't have to touch their savings which they took along with them.

Now, I am not sure why he did not get a job in his field till now. Could it be lack of Aus experience, discrimination (because of name) or any other reason that I can't think of at this moment? He had a few interviews too but that did not land him a job. What do you think could be the reason?

I am going through some of the job websites and trying to decode the requirements for getting a job. I have started reading about the "Australian standards" which are used in engineering practice as well as software, guide, etc just to be ahead in terms of time. What else do you guys think one needs to do prior to landing?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Zolter said:


> My brother went to Perth in the beginning of 2012, that makes it more than one and half years and still he is doing some form of odd jobs. He is a civil eng and his wife is a BBA. His wife got a job after a few months of job hunting and he took up some odd job delivering pizza. Since they don't have a child, the earnings of both of them take care of all their needs and they don't have to touch their savings which they took along with them.
> 
> Now, I am not sure why he did not get a job in his field till now. Could it be lack of Aus experience, discrimination (because of name) or any other reason that I can't think of at this moment? He had a few interviews too but that did not land him a job. What do you think could be the reason?
> 
> I am going through some of the job websites and trying to decode the requirements for getting a job. I have started reading about the "Australian standards" which are used in engineering practice as well as software, guide, etc just to be ahead in terms of time. What else do you guys think one needs to do prior to landing?


Australian job markets prioritise citizen first, then pr visa holder. Wish your brother get his dream job soon!

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Useful links for Australian Life style*

few Links that may help for Australian life style for house rent, transport, data / mobile operator with package, Bank info, house accessories etc.........


Apartments & Units, Apartments, Units For Rent with studio (Page 1) - realestate.com.au

TPG ADSL2+ Standalone Plans - Unlimited Broadband Internet

http://www.gumtree.com.au/

131500 Transport Infoline - Home

Shop Online for Computers, Electrical, Furniture, Bedding, Bathrooms & Flooring at Harvey Norman | Harvey Norman Australia

Shop Online for Apple iPods, TVs, Cameras, Kindles, Laptops and more from Dick Smith

Airport Bus Dandenong

Used Cars - New Cars - Search New & Used Cars For Sale - carsales.com.au

Home - Public Transport Victoria

Courses Melbourne | Courses | Funded Courses | Training Melbourne


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

*Moving to Perth*



Zolter said:


> My brother went to Perth in the beginning of 2012, that makes it more than one and half years and still he is doing some form of odd jobs. He is a civil eng and his wife is a BBA. His wife got a job after a few months of job hunting and he took up some odd job delivering pizza. Since they don't have a child, the earnings of both of them take care of all their needs and they don't have to touch their savings which they took along with them.
> 
> Now, I am not sure why he did not get a job in his field till now. Could it be lack of Aus experience, discrimination (because of name) or any other reason that I can't think of at this moment? He had a few interviews too but that did not land him a job. What do you think could be the reason?
> 
> I am going through some of the job websites and trying to decode the requirements for getting a job. I have started reading about the "Australian standards" which are used in engineering practice as well as software, guide, etc just to be ahead in terms of time. What else do you guys think one needs to do prior to landing?


Thank you Zolter, bdtomas,Mirza vai for your reply. I am expecting other immigrants (who have already shifted) will share their experience.
Zolter, I also saw "Australian standards" everywhere & trying to read about this.

Experienced brothers & sisters, please help us with your personal experience. As we are going to OZ from same environment, these exp sharing will help us a lot. 

BR//
Saleh


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Thank you Zolter, bdtomas,Mirza vai for your reply. I am expecting other immigrants (who have already shifted) will share their experience.
> Zolter, I also saw "Australian standards" everywhere & trying to read about this.
> 
> Experienced brothers & sisters, please help us with your personal experience. As we are going to OZ from same environment, these exp sharing will help us a lot.
> ...


Your profession please?


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Your profession please?


Electrical Engineer - ANZSCO 233311. What is yours?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey guys, the following is a great blog site with with loads of information.

Migrate to Australia

Information in this blog site is written by an Indian guy. He cover almost every corner of Australian PR through different blog.

Everyone who is unaware of this site should go through all the information provided here.

Don't forget to read the comments too. These also contain a lot of information.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Hey guys, the following is a great blog site with with loads of information.
> 
> Migrate to Australia
> 
> ...


Nice post.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Saleh said:


> Electrical Engineer - ANZSCO 233311. What is yours?


It is on my signature: Civil Engineer.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Can anyone please tell me who are next in line for their 189 grant (in terms of visa application age)..


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> Can anyone please tell me who are next in line for their 189 grant (in terms of visa application age)..


I think its Mr. Sharear.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> few Links that may help for Australian life style for house rent, transport, data / mobile operator with package, Bank info, house accessories etc.........
> 
> 
> Apartments & Units, Apartments, Units For Rent*with studio (Page 1) - realestate.com.au
> ...


Thanks. These are really helpful links


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Can anyone please tell me who are next in line for their 189 grant (in terms of visa application age)..


Mr. Sharear. As per signature, he applied 30th Oct, 2012 then Mr. Zolter – 28th Nov 2012 

Mr. Sharear is about to reach visa processing time-frame of subclass 189 

It is really long waiting and I think every 189ers feelings is not good, especially those who applied last year (2012):frusty:


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

It's ME next in line for 189 in terms of application age 

I dropped a mail to my CO yesterday requesting an update that if i'm still in internal checking process or moved to subsequent stages.

Let's see how it goes.. finger crossed!


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

But I think it may go beyond 12 months. Reason behind, I have applied for me, my wife and my mother and I was supposed to pay more AUD 3,060 for her (my mother) lack of English proficiency. This payment was supposed to be made once they ask for it. But they haven't asked for it yet  This could be a indicator for me that my application is near finalization.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*EOI invitation*

Today i got my EOI invitation........feels great.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mmn said:


> Today i got my EOI invitation........feels great.


Good luck with your visa application! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I have code one of our friend "xuberant" from Pakistan history for passionate
> 
> Guys, I have been following this thread and I know what you guys have been going through who are waiting for more than one year or may be two years to get their immigration application approved. Well, I want to share my experience with you. 4 years ago, Pakistani people were getting PR within 4-5 months. I applied in May 2009 for 175 with this thing in mind that i will be getting PR in 4-5 months. I got case officer in October same year. All my documents got met and they verified my employment by December same year. And then there was a long silence for 15 months. Meanwhile, I got married; had a kid; joined a very good multinational company and nearly gave up idea of going to Australia. After more than 2 years of application, one day I got medicals request from CO. After medicals got finalized, within few days I got grant. But then came the point, where I had to decide should I go or not. I decide to give a shot and came to Australia with family, and luckily instantly got a job. It’s been more than 18 months now, since I moved here. The initial life after immigration is not a rosy bed. First you have to get a job and get the return of investment which you had spent. Then you have to adjust in the new country, understand their system, build up social life and do financial management. It requires a lot of patience, persistence and decision making. Everyone has gone through it. Getting PR is not the end of struggle; it’s actually beginning of a very different kind of struggle. Just be patient and persistent, and have faith. After few years, when everything will fall into places then you will be amazed by recalling the whole experience.



Thanks for sharing.....
I think almost everyone is flying high before granting visa with lot of dreams, do these dreams ever come true? Do you regret your decision or you feel right about your decision of going to Australia?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mmn said:


> Today i got my EOI invitation........feels great.


Congrats!!! Have you applied under 189 or 190?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> But I think it may go beyond 12 months. Reason behind, I have applied for me, my wife and my mother and I was supposed to pay more AUD 3,060 for her (my mother) lack of English proficiency. This payment was supposed to be made once they ask for it. But they haven't asked for it yet  This could be a indicator for me that my application is near finalization.


My feelings are same as yours, I guess (gut feelings) it will drag beyond the 12 months period.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> It's ME next in line for 189 in terms of application age
> 
> I dropped a mail to my CO yesterday requesting an update that if i'm still in internal checking process or moved to subsequent stages.
> 
> Let's see how it goes.. finger crossed!


As much we you do, we all 189 applicants hope and pray that you get it within the 12 months time frame, at least that will give the rest of us some hope.

You may want to take a look at this page, if your application cross 12 months:

Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


Unless you have a spaceship and went to Mars and killed some Marian, I do not see any reason for dragging the external security check beyond Earth...

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: just few more days!!!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> It's ME next in line for 189 in terms of application age
> 
> I dropped a mail to my CO yesterday requesting an update that if i'm still in internal checking process or moved to subsequent stages.
> 
> Let's see how it goes.. finger crossed!


Let me know if u don't hear anything by this eid. I think they are waiting for Eid to come n give u d grant as a gift


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> It's ME next in line for 189 in terms of application age
> 
> I dropped a mail to my CO yesterday requesting an update that if i'm still in internal checking process or moved to subsequent stages.
> 
> Let's see how it goes.. finger crossed!


Hi sahrea bhai.. Please do let me know your co response.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mmn said:


> Today i got my EOI invitation........feels great.


Which code you are in..


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunlight didn't get invite??

i think he should have got it since he has 65 pts... 

report mate 



-


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Zolter said:


> My feelings are same as yours, I guess (gut feelings) it will drag beyond the 12 months period.


I think so


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> As much we you do, we all 189 applicants hope and pray that you get it within the 12 months time frame, at least that will give the rest of us some hope.
> 
> You may want to take a look at this page, if your application cross 12 months:
> 
> ...


Hehe.. no bro.. I don't have a spaceship and never been to Mars either 

Thank you so much for your wishes.. really appreciated..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Let me know if u don't hear anything by this eid. I think they are waiting for Eid to come n give u d grant as a gift


Thanks bro! Let's see what this Eid brings in for me.. however I feel it will go beyond 12 months..


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

ozstyle said:


> Hi sahrea bhai.. Please do let me know your co response.


Definitely bro.. i will post it here.. cheers..


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Updated 175 applicants*

Hi, I just share one of my colleagues who applied for 175 on November 2011, today he received his grant letter. His first entry date till 1st Oct 2014..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, I just share one of my colleagues who applied for 175 on November 2011, today he received his grant letter. His first entry date till 1st Oct 2014..


Congratulations to your colleague and thanks for sharing Mirza. 22 months of processing time against advertised 18 months for 175. Not bad at all. And more importantly 175 is equivalent to 189...so good news for us.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rahu said:


> Sunlight didn't get invite??
> 
> i think he should have got it since he has 65 pts...
> 
> ...


I got invite, I am kind of running around to resolve the Debit Card payment issue.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

mmn said:


> Today i got my EOI invitation........feels great.


Congratulations & All the best!!

Are your applying for 189 or 190 ?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, I just share one of my colleagues who applied for 175 on November 2011, today he received his grant letter. His first entry date till 1st Oct 2014..


Its a great Hope for 189 applicant like me.....
175 were needed maximum 18 Months...but took 22 months .
So 189 may goes upto 15 Months ....we can assume for good feelings.

One thing .....When did your colleague complete His Medical and PCC....as I know fist entry time depends on Medical and pCC time...

Thanks


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> Its a great Hope for 189 applicant like me.....
> 175 were needed maximum 18 Months...but took 22 months .
> So 189 may goes upto 15 Months ....we can assume for good feelings.
> 
> ...


It was 20th Sep 2013 for both in same day


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Status for 189 Applicant*

One applicant from Pakistan who applied on 4th Sep 2012 and CO assigned 16th Oct 2012. After getting contacted in ASIO, he got following reply ---


"I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise there is no current case with the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO)"

He is still waiting for grant ..............This is just share


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> One applicant from Pakistan who applied on 4th Sep 2012 and CO assigned 16th Oct 2012. After getting contacted in ASIO, he got following reply ---
> 
> 
> "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise there is no current case with the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO)"
> ...


Do u have concern e-mail ID of ASIO?


----------



## SMShoaib (May 7, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> One applicant from Pakistan who applied on 4th Sep 2012 and CO assigned 16th Oct 2012. After getting contacted in ASIO, he got following reply ---
> 
> 
> "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise there is no current case with the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO)"
> ...


Dear Bros:

I m Pakistani and maintaining this database. This may be helpful to Bangladeshi Brothers to estimate their grants.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

SMShoaib said:


> Dear Bros:
> 
> I m Pakistani and maintaining this database. This may be helpful to Bangladeshi Brothers to estimate their grants.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


So, the Pakistani applicants are also facing "more than 12 months" syndrome. The oldest 189 applicant on that spreadsheet had his application lodged in on the 21 Sep, 2012. And the other thing that I have noticed is that, only one person under 189 has got a grant.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Zolter said:


> So, the Pakistani applicants are also facing "more than 12 months" syndrome. The oldest 189 applicant on that spreadsheet had his application lodged in on the 21 Sep, 2012. And the other thing that I have noticed is that, only one person under 189 has got a grant.


And that 189 applicant was a female.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> One applicant from Pakistan who applied on 4th Sep 2012 and CO assigned 16th Oct 2012. After getting contacted in ASIO, he got following reply ---
> 
> 
> "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise there is no current case with the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO)"
> ...


That may mean ASIO has completed checks within 1 year and now it is handed over to DIAC...if I think positively.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> Do u have concern e-mail ID of ASIO?


You can go below links #

Online complain # Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> You can go below links #
> 
> Online complain # Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> 
> Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


There clearly written that .....


> _When lodging a complaint relating to a security assessment, it is important that you provide the following details:
> 
> name of the visa applicant as shown on his or her passport
> date of birth of the visa applicant
> ...


.......means if 12 month not completed ...no complain can be done


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Its a great Hope for 189 applicant like me.....
> 175 were needed maximum 18 Months...but took 22 months .
> So 189 may goes upto 15 Months ....we can assume for good feelings.
> 
> ...


If it goes beyond 15 months then we again need to do Medical & PCC!! If the medical will refer  .... add more 3 months at-least . 

Yeah, it was really a wrong decision to go for medical before CO asked for !!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I want to know one info. If i apply for 189 or 190 or 489 (family sponsorship) can I include me parents (who failed to get required 4.5 IELTS score)? Do i require to pay any extra fee for that?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I want to know one info. If i apply for 189 or 190 or 489 (family sponsorship) can I include me parents (who failed to get required 4.5 IELTS score)? Do i require to pay any extra fee for that?


well, there is a second installment you have to pay in case they fail to score 4.5 O in IELTS in case they are migrating dependent. for NON-migrating dependent it might not be necessary. 

But for both M/NON-M dependent they have to appear for meds and if they cannot succeed, it might create problem for your own visa application as well. on top, you have to prove that they are ACTUALLY dependent on you. So, loads of consequences to face just in case you would like to make such a decision.


-


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> If it goes beyond 15 months then we again need to do Medical & PCC!! If the medical will refer  .... add more 3 months at-least .
> 
> Yeah, it was really a wrong decision to go for medical before CO asked for !!


but in diac website it is clearly written as follows:
If your application is in one of the categories listed below, you need to make sure all relevant information and required supporting documentation has been provided to us. This includes undertaking any required health and character clearances before your application is allocated:

Priority Group 3
Priority Group 4 – lodged within one month of the dates listed in the Allocation table above
Priority Group 5 – applicants should not proceed with health and character clearances where an '*' is listed in the Allocation tables above.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:

waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar 




---


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> ...


A big congrats to uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

you have finished...i have started from today...just now i have submitted the ACS......


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Rahu...

How did u manage to pay NSW SS. So far I know they dont accept credit card..


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> ...


Congrats Rahu


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> If it goes beyond 15 months then we again need to do Medical & PCC!! If the medical will refer  .... add more 3 months at-least .
> 
> Yeah, it was really a wrong decision to go for medical before CO asked for !!


In my case, CO asked me to submit Police and health that I was done in 3rd March 2013. But still waiting man ................


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> ...


Congrats my friend..seize the moment.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> ...


Congrats brother.. this Eid brought you extra happiness! Cheers..


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> but in diac website it is clearly written as follows:
> If your application is in one of the categories listed below, you need to make sure all relevant information and required supporting documentation has been provided to us. This includes undertaking any required health and character clearances before your application is allocated:
> 
> Priority Group 3
> ...


Can you please share the above link?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> ...


Congrats and all the best.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> ...


Wowhh great !


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> ...


Many Many Congrats man


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

What offense we did applying for 189? 190s are getting their visas so swift!


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> ...




Congratulations


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> ...


Most amazing thread of October'13.
Congr8s!!!!!!!


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> Taxi driving is worse than cleaning jobs.. Wouldnt recommended that..


Tazi driving is worse than cleaning? Are u out of ur mind dude?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Rahu...
> 
> How did u manage to pay NSW SS. So far I know they dont accept credit card..


i have a account in SCB and went to counter no 13(??-may be not quite sure) with a print of this page:

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

a man with slightly darkish skin and little bulky asked me a few questions as why do i need this. i told the reason. 
then he will ask for your passport photocopy and and your filled application from signed by you. so he will take all these docs: *website print + passport photocopy + NSW application form*, and 
then he will provide you with a SCB DD form where you will write the name of the *payable to*. Make sure the name & spelling is exactly as mentioned in NSW website.
I cannot remember if I provided with any photos but i always kept some in my bag and I had my original passports (both new and expired) with me as well. he asked for the new passport as i remember.

that's it. since i am sometimes very busy during ofc time with so many issues i went on Saturday (offday for me). Gave everything to him and the next day (Sunday) that man called me to collect the DD. I went and took it from him during lunchtime. 

cheers!


-


----------



## expect (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello Rahu, 

Although I probably do not know you personally, still I felt happiness inside me when I saw your post. Congratulations. Well done. 




rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> ...


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rahu said:


> i have a account in SCB and went to counter no 13(??-may be not quite sure) with a print of this page:
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this information...I also have account in SCB... I will follow your instructions....Can you please tell me which branch did you go for it??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Congrats *rahu* ! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Thanks a lot for this information...I also have account in SCB... I will follow your instructions....Can you please tell me which branch did you go for it??


SCB house, Gulshan 1 Branch. 



-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Congrats brother.. this Eid brought you extra happiness! Cheers..


we are also eagerly waiting for your good news bro. its an email; just like that other ones i had been having in my inbox for last few days but this, this particular email is what made me stare at for at least hours now. 
trust me, its an amazing feeling even to look at it. i will pray for all of you who are waiting for such a gift for many many days now.


-


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> ...


Congrats & All the best!!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Link related to ASIO for SC upon 189*

Audit brochure


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> What offense we did applying for 189? 190s are getting their visas so swift!


Bro, 189 is independent category  . Offense is nothing but 189ers want to stay independently over there from beginning & you know it is not easy to gain independence- DIAC just help us to remind the value of independence!


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

*In response to VM from salamlemon:*
--------------------------

Hi, first of all congrats on your grant. I also got grant on 25th September. So what's you plan for next? when are you planning to move? what about accommodation and job searching?
--------------------------


Hi, thanks and I am planning to move by the first weak of Nov. In my ofc one month notice is necessary. Will probably go by singapore airlines. talked with SCB and they confirmed me i *CAN take AS MUCH AUD AS I WANT*. So first off buying AUD. I will take 20K with me but dollar rate recently increased. in sept it was arround 69.XXX and now its around 73.XXX (holy **** ) so i will check with SCB if they could SET A BUYING PRICE FOR MY 20K AUD. 

for accommodation, i will stay at Dulwich Hill with my friend a couple of days and then find a shared accommodation around that place. if he agrees i will stay with him since both of us are still single. heard of Lakemba as well where most of BD lives so probably have a look around that place as well.

job search: need to talk to my friend first. he told me to hook up with some agents: will do that. odd jobs are available for survival and hence i will take some of them asap.

that's all for now. cheers 


-


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Can you please share the above link?


Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Does Australian VFS center in Dhaka accept payment for 189 ? Has anyone made the payment through them ? Any information on this would be really helpful.

Plus, few of my friends there in Sydney and Melbourne have Mastercard Debit card, will a transaction of that amount pass through a Debit card without problem (provided the already put the cash before transacting) ? I used that Card for ACS payment but that was only few hundred dollars.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Does Australian VFS center in Dhaka accept payment for 189 ? Has anyone made the payment through them ? Any information on this would be really helpful.
> 
> Plus, few of my friends there in Sydney and Melbourne have Mastercard Debit card, will a transaction of that amount pass through a Debit card without problem (provided the already put the cash before transacting) ? I used that Card for ACS payment but that was only few hundred dollars.


No VFS does not have that option
Yes debit is okay. One of my friends paid my visa fees from his Australian debit card.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Does Australian VFS center in Dhaka accept payment for 189 ? Has anyone made the payment through them ? Any information on this would be really helpful.
> 
> Plus, few of my friends there in Sydney and Melbourne have Mastercard Debit card, will a transaction of that amount pass through a Debit card without problem (provided the already put the cash before transacting) ? I used that Card for ACS payment but that was only few hundred dollars.


You can ask someone with debit card to pay on your behalf. Just as a precaution, the card owner can request from the respective bank on the limit of transaction on his card. There is a limit on the transaction and it depends on the type of card - in the country I am residing there are various card types: silver, gold and platinum and each having different limit on the transaction.

I had paid my application using my debit card. However, as a security measure, at the time of application of my debit card I had requested for a card having a single transaction limit of US$2500. But prior to application I informed my bank about the transaction which would be greater than the limit amount and asked them to allow it through. After charging the card, the bank called me to re-confirm the transaction.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Does Australian VFS center in Dhaka accept payment for 189 ? Has anyone made the payment through them ? Any information on this would be really helpful.
> 
> Plus, few of my friends there in Sydney and Melbourne have Mastercard Debit card, will a transaction of that amount pass through a Debit card without problem (provided the already put the cash before transacting) ? I used that Card for ACS payment but that was only few hundred dollars.


 one of my senior brother made payment for me from Australia with his debit card.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks mamunaziz & zolter. I'm planning to use the DebitCard method.


----------



## BD2AUS (Jul 6, 2013)

rahu said:


> talked with SCB and they confirmed me i *CAN take AS MUCH AUD AS I WANT*.


Are you allowed to take as many AUD as you want in the form of TC/Cash or you just put the money in your SCB account, convert to AUD and then access the money from Australia?


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Frnds, 

My agent sent me transaction receipt today where no logo or monogram of DIAC printed. He saying that my application is lodged yesterday. How could I know its real!!!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> My agent sent me transaction receipt today where no logo or monogram of DIAC printed. He saying that my application is lodged yesterday. How could I know its real!!!


When an application is lodged, an auto generated mail is received in correspondant email address. You should ask for it from your agent.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Congratulations & All the best!!
> 
> Are your applying for 189 or 190 ?



applying for 190(WA).....


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> It's ME next in line for 189 in terms of application age
> 
> I dropped a mail to my CO yesterday requesting an update that if i'm still in internal checking process or moved to subsequent stages.
> 
> Let's see how it goes.. finger crossed!


sahrear bhai.. did you to hear from your CO?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

ozstyle said:


> sahrear bhai.. did you to hear from your CO?


Nope brother :-( no response yet.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

i got an email from skillselect regarding survey...did any body get this type of mail.....


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> i got an email from skillselect regarding survey...did any body get this type of mail.....


Yes, I have received the same but haven't feedback for the survey yet!


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> i got an email from skillselect regarding survey...did any body get this type of mail.....


I have.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> i got an email from skillselect regarding survey...did any body get this type of mail.....


I did not get. What type of survey is that?


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*Survey email*



neyamul008 said:


> i got an email from skillselect regarding survey...did any body get this type of mail.....


In what stage this type of survey email is found and what the survey is all about??


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*Taking 'AS MUCH' cash...*



rahu said:


> *In response to VM from salamlemon:*
> --------------------------
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly how(procedure?) SCB is allowing you to do this and what do u mean by 'as much'. isn't there any restrictions at all??


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mmn said:


> In what stage this type of survey email is found and what the survey is all about??


It is nothing serious, it is just an anonymous survey which would be used by DIAC to improve the performance of Skillselect.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Shuvo Bijoya everyone.


----------



## sayem48 (Oct 15, 2013)

*waiting for CO*

Dear All,
Here is my status:

*ACS:* 22-May-2013 (262113 - Systems Administrator)
*NSW State Nomination: *22-Aug-2013
*VISA Application Lodged: *14-Sep-2013
*Med & PCC:* Done (With spouse)
*CO:* No CO yet
*VISA Type:* 190
*Point:* 60

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

All are so quite, why?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> All are so quite, why?


Busy buying cows and the planning tomorrow!


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

EiD MubaraK!! ^_*


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Busy buying cows and the planning tomorrow!


what about ur co's reply?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Eid Mubarak


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Zolter said:


> Eid Mubarak


Eid Mubarak! Wish this eid bring all expected grants!

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

Just to update, I got the MED/PCC e-mail yesterday (15th Oct, 13). Hopefully this'll ease off the minds of other 176 applicants !


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

chamak said:


> Just to update, I got the MED/PCC e-mail yesterday (15th Oct, 13). Hopefully this'll ease off the minds of other 176 applicants !


feeling good to see your update....


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

At last, the security check is over!!
Got MED/PCC request this morning...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

chamak said:


> Just to update, I got the MED/PCC e-mail yesterday (15th Oct, 13). Hopefully this'll ease off the minds of other 176 applicants !


Eid treat for you


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

saydur said:


> At last, the security check is over!!
> Got MED/PCC request this morning...


Wow. Two med callls in a day. Congratulations my friend


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*why quiet??*



mamunmaziz said:


> All are so quite, why?


ya thinking what is waiting for us next......bought a cow worth 80,000/- and a goat worth 8,000/-. this seems regular Eid ul Azha job. what we r gonna do in Aus? how we do these buying? i guess pleasure will be much less there. we may buy these in AUD and none will be asking on the road about the price(!!). that will be quite different....


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

mmn said:


> ya thinking what is waiting for us next......bought a cow worth 80,000/- and a goat worth 8,000/-. this seems regular Eid ul Azha job. what we r gonna do in Aus? how we do these buying? i guess pleasure will be much less there. we may buy these in AUD and none will be asking on the road about the price(!!). that will be quite different....


No Quarbani in Australia brother.. well sort of..

there are two option:

1. You can order a cow/goat to the slaughter house, they will do everything and will box the meat and deliver to your house (is that even the right way??)

2. You can go to country side, and do it yourself, cleaning, and safety must be kept in mind.

If Eid is in the mid of the week (like this time), you will be working (well you can take a leave that day), but the atmosphere is nothing like Eid here..

anyway enjoy your Eid.. ^_*


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

saydur said:


> At last, the security check is over!!
> Got MED/PCC request this morning...


wow that's really a great news....best wishes for u for the rest....and also pray for us...


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Wow. Two med callls in a day. Congratulations my friend





neyamul008 said:


> wow that's really a great news....best wishes for u for the rest....and also pray for us...


Thanks for your wishes...
Definitely you all are in my prayers...


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

saydur said:


> Thanks for your wishes...
> Definitely you all are in my prayers...


brother your CO from which team and what is his/her initial??


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> brother your CO from which team and what is his/her initial??


MD from GSM Adelaide Team 2.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

saydur said:


> At last, the security check is over!!
> Got MED/PCC request this morning...



Best news of this eid. But I wonder, why didn't u submit pcc & med yet. u r 190. u hv option to submit those straight way and can delight us with ur grant thread right now. anyway, congr8s for invitation. grant is knocking at ur door. by the way, how do u know abt ur security checking.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Best news of this eid. But I wonder, why didn't u submit pcc & med yet. u r 190. u hv option to submit those straight way and can delight us with ur grant thread right now. anyway, congr8s for invitation. grant is knocking at ur door. by the way, how do u know abt ur security checking.


Brother, you got it wrong. 
I am 176, not 190.

Please look at my signature carefully and you will get answers for all your questions.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

saydur said:


> Brother, you got it wrong.
> I am 176, not 190.
> 
> Please look at my signature carefully and you will get answers for all your questions.


Got it. I m using expat forum app thru android which don't show signature.moreover I did mistake. I got my ans. Wishing ur upcoming grant.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Dear Brothers,

In reply to my query/mail on 4th Oct, CO said (on 16th Oct - Eid day) my internal checking process is completed and they need further action from my end. Regarding further action, you may know I applied for my mother and spouse with my application and was supposed to make a second payment of AUD 4,250 for my mother's English Language Charge (ELC). And finally they asked for it as required action from my end! They have asked me to make the payment within 28 days and share the evidence with them.
As my PCC and Meds are cleared before and internal security checking is also completed plus I got the request to make the second payment now so I think i'm in final stage of the grant! I already knew that they will ask for the second payment at the end.
So :fingerscrossed: now and hoping to make the payment by next Sunday/Monday and let's see how it goes and if I get the grant by 30th Oct which is my 12 months timeline. Please please and please keep me in your prayers and let's hope that with others the 189 grants start coming!

Cheers,
Sahrear :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Mamunaziz bhai, please see my last post to know the reply of the CO. Thanks.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> In reply to my query/mail on 4th Oct, CO said (on 16th Oct - Eid day) my internal checking process is completed and they need further action from my end. Regarding further action, you may know I applied for my mother and spouse with my application and was supposed to make a second payment of AUD 4,250 for my mother's English Language Charge (ELC). And finally they asked for it as required action from my end! They have asked me to make the payment within 28 days and share the evidence with them.
> As my PCC and Meds are cleared before and internal security checking is also completed plus I got the request to make the second payment now so I think i'm in final stage of the grant! I already knew that they will ask for the second payment at the end.
> ...


Great news sharear. That means 189 is being completed within 12 months from visa application date. If u didn't need to pay d 2nd vac u wud hav got the grant already. Good news for all of us. Goodluck and keep us posted


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> In reply to my query/mail on 4th Oct, CO said (on 16th Oct - Eid day) my internal checking process is completed and they need further action from my end. Regarding further action, you may know I applied for my mother and spouse with my application and was supposed to make a second payment of AUD 4,250 for my mother's English Language Charge (ELC). And finally they asked for it as required action from my end! They have asked me to make the payment within 28 days and share the evidence with them.
> As my PCC and Meds are cleared before and internal security checking is also completed plus I got the request to make the second payment now so I think i'm in final stage of the grant! I already knew that they will ask for the second payment at the end.
> ...


Great reply indeed. Wishing ur upcoming grant in advance.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> In reply to my query/mail on 4th Oct, CO said (on 16th Oct - Eid day) my internal checking process is completed and they need further action from my end. Regarding further action, you may know I applied for my mother and spouse with my application and was supposed to make a second payment of AUD 4,250 for my mother's English Language Charge (ELC). And finally they asked for it as required action from my end! They have asked me to make the payment within 28 days and share the evidence with them.
> As my PCC and Meds are cleared before and internal security checking is also completed plus I got the request to make the second payment now so I think i'm in final stage of the grant! I already knew that they will ask for the second payment at the end.
> ...


That's great!! Wish you all the best.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

This eid brings a lot of good news. Happy eid.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

chamak said:


> Just to update, I got the MED/PCC e-mail yesterday (15th Oct, 13). Hopefully this'll ease off the minds of other 176 applicants !






saydur said:


> At last, the security check is over!!
> Got MED/PCC request this morning...



I am really delighted to hear the good news. Hopefully the waiting game would be over and you should get your grants soonest possible.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> In reply to my query/mail on 4th Oct, CO said (on 16th Oct - Eid day) my internal checking process is completed and they need further action from my end. Regarding further action, you may know I applied for my mother and spouse with my application and was supposed to make a second payment of AUD 4,250 for my mother's English Language Charge (ELC). And finally they asked for it as required action from my end! They have asked me to make the payment within 28 days and share the evidence with them.
> As my PCC and Meds are cleared before and internal security checking is also completed plus I got the request to make the second payment now so I think i'm in final stage of the grant! I already knew that they will ask for the second payment at the end.
> ...


Great news indeed!!! Congrats.

As I am next in line (according to our signature), I should be expecting my med request soon. 

Good luck to you and rest of us.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Great news indeed!!! Congrats.
> 
> As I am next in line (according to our signature), I should be expecting my med request soon.
> 
> Good luck to you and rest of us.


Would u ask for that?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> In reply to my query/mail on 4th Oct, CO said (on 16th Oct - Eid day) my internal checking process is completed and they need further action from my end. Regarding further action, you may know I applied for my mother and spouse with my application and was supposed to make a second payment of AUD 4,250 for my mother's English Language Charge (ELC). And finally they asked for it as required action from my end! They have asked me to make the payment within 28 days and share the evidence with them.
> As my PCC and Meds are cleared before and internal security checking is also completed plus I got the request to make the second payment now so I think i'm in final stage of the grant! I already knew that they will ask for the second payment at the end.
> ...


You know, all of us 189 guys is looking towards your case. It feels good to hear your case is progressing.
Allah is merciful indeed.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Great news indeed!!! Congrats.
> 
> As I am next in line (according to our signature), I should be expecting my med request soon.
> 
> Good luck to you and rest of us.


Please post us the good news when you get your med & PCC request.
I'll prepare for my med & PCC depending on your outcome.
Hoping it will come soon.
God bless us all. Allah is almighty.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> In reply to my query/mail on 4th Oct, CO said (on 16th Oct - Eid day) my internal checking process is completed and they need further action from my end. Regarding further action, you may know I applied for my mother and spouse with my application and was supposed to make a second payment of AUD 4,250 for my mother's English Language Charge (ELC). And finally they asked for it as required action from my end! They have asked me to make the payment within 28 days and share the evidence with them.
> As my PCC and Meds are cleared before and internal security checking is also completed plus I got the request to make the second payment now so I think i'm in final stage of the grant! I already knew that they will ask for the second payment at the end.
> ...


wow sahrear vai...to me this is the best news of eid ...all the best wishes for you...pleas pray for us....


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

This is the best day since I logged into this forum.
Two long awaited 176 guys (chamak vi & saydur vi - both waiting 17months) receive their Med/PCC request.
One 189 guy (Shahrear vi) got a good response from his CO.
It seems DIAC is trying to clear their backlog. Australian Govt.'s tough position on boat people is also working as there are fewer and fewer boats arriving on Australian shores which means less work to do for DIAC and ASIO. May be like last year DIAC will deliver a lot of grant.
All these means we can be hopeful that our time will come soon. Allah knows best.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> In reply to my query/mail on 4th Oct, CO said (on 16th Oct - Eid day) my internal checking process is completed and they need further action from my end. Regarding further action, you may know I applied for my mother and spouse with my application and was supposed to make a second payment of AUD 4,250 for my mother's English Language Charge (ELC). And finally they asked for it as required action from my end! They have asked me to make the payment within 28 days and share the evidence with them.
> As my PCC and Meds are cleared before and internal security checking is also completed plus I got the request to make the second payment now so I think i'm in final stage of the grant! I already knew that they will ask for the second payment at the end.
> ...


 Its quite a great news. Hope u get grant soon.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> All are so quite, why?


R koto email check korbo & forum teke update nibo ! Really ttired.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> R koto email check korbo & forum teke update nibo ! Really ttired.


Two more months Mirza n then hopefully u should be there.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

saydur said:


> At last, the security check is over!!
> Got MED/PCC request this morning...


Congratulations. I believe u will receive ur grant after receiving ur pcc & Medical. Last week one of my colleagues got grant like this.


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> In reply to my query/mail on 4th Oct, CO said (on 16th Oct - Eid day) my internal checking process is completed and they need further action from my end. Regarding further action, you may know I applied for my mother and spouse with my application and was supposed to make a second payment of AUD 4,250 for my mother's English Language Charge (ELC). And finally they asked for it as required action from my end! They have asked me to make the payment within 28 days and share the evidence with them.
> As my PCC and Meds are cleared before and internal security checking is also completed plus I got the request to make the second payment now so I think i'm in final stage of the grant! I already knew that they will ask for the second payment at the end.
> ...


Sahrear bhai.. are you onshore or offshore applicant? And have you previously stayed in oz?


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> In reply to my query/mail on 4th Oct, CO said (on 16th Oct - Eid day) my internal checking process is completed and they need further action from my end. Regarding further action, you may know I applied for my mother and spouse with my application and was supposed to make a second payment of AUD 4,250 for my mother's English Language Charge (ELC). And finally they asked for it as required action from my end! They have asked me to make the payment within 28 days and share the evidence with them.
> As my PCC and Meds are cleared before and internal security checking is also completed plus I got the request to make the second payment now so I think i'm in final stage of the grant! I already knew that they will ask for the second payment at the end.
> ...


Great News sahrear vai! I hope, This news makes your Eid more enjoyable. 
of course we are praying for your grant within the timeline & by your quick grant the rest of 189ers can anticipate their status (including me  )


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Brothers, I'm overwhelmed with your wishes! In Sha Allah with your prayers and advice I will get the grant soon along with my family so does all of us. I'm waiting for the banks to open on Sunday and make the payment. 

As you always did please keep me in your prayers. Thanks.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

ozstyle said:


> Sahrear bhai.. are you onshore or offshore applicant? And have you previously stayed in oz?


Bro.. I'm offshore applicant and applied from Dhaka. I had been to Australia once for a month to visit but not sure if you will call it "stay". Cheers.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Great news sharear. That means 189 is being completed within 12 months from visa application date. If u didn't need to pay d 2nd vac u wud hav got the grant already. Good news for all of us. Goodluck and keep us posted


Possibly you are right bro. Really good news for all of us!


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Bro.. I'm offshore applicant and applied from Dhaka. I had been to Australia once for a month to visit but not sure if you will call it "stay". Cheers.


Thank you sahrear bhai. Wish you all the best. May you get you grant at earliest


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

no more good news today????


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> In reply to my query/mail on 4th Oct, CO said (on 16th Oct - Eid day) my internal checking process is completed and they need further action from my end. Regarding further action, you may know I applied for my mother and spouse with my application and was supposed to make a second payment of AUD 4,250 for my mother's English Language Charge (ELC). And finally they asked for it as required action from my end! They have asked me to make the payment within 28 days and share the evidence with them.
> As my PCC and Meds are cleared before and internal security checking is also completed plus I got the request to make the second payment now so I think i'm in final stage of the grant! I already knew that they will ask for the second payment at the end.
> ...



Your post made my day... may this Eid bring more happy news for others who have been patiently waiting...


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> Your post made my day... may this Eid bring more happy news for others who have been patiently waiting...


Thanks Rashed bro.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Updated for 189 Candidates*

Few Updates here

October Candidates #

Sahrear - Applied 30th Oct 2012 - Security check has completed - Waiting for Grant

November Candidates # 

Zolter - Applied 28th November 2012 - Waiting for Grant
letsmove - Applied 30th November 2012 - Waiting for Grant

December Candidates #

alamin104 - Applied 8th December 2012 - Waiting for Grant
Mirza_755 - Applied 13th December 2012 - PCC and Medical submitted as CO asked - Waiting for Grant
bengal_tiger - Applied 16th December 2012 - Waiting for Grant
Mostafa - Applied 21st December 2012 - Waiting for Grant
samamun001 - Applied 28th December 2012 - Waiting for Grant


One of my colleagues who has applied on Feb 2012 and called for PCC and Medical on 18th Oct 2013 under 175


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Few Updates here
> 
> October Candidates #
> 
> ...


When ur CO asked for PCC & Med?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Few Updates here
> 
> October Candidates #
> 
> ...





Nice post.

Still long long wait for Candidates like me of February 13


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> No Quarbani in Australia brother.. well sort of..
> 
> there are two option:
> 
> ...



Definitely miss EID of here....


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> When ur CO asked for PCC & Med?


My CO asked medical on 19th Feb 2013 and I was submitted on 3rd March 2013 that was refereed on 12th March 2013 and cleared 28th April 2013. Confirmed by CO


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Few Updates here
> 
> October Candidates #
> 
> ...


Bro, I am new to this forum but I have been following the posts for quiet some time. I would like to add to your post that my Application date for 189 visa was 9th November, 2012. Thanks.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Leo_ said:


> Bro, I am new to this forum but I have been following the posts for quiet some time. I would like to add to your post that my Application date for 189 visa was 9th November, 2012. Thanks.


Noted. But what is your signature ?


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Noted. But what is your signature ?


Signature cannot be edited now as I am a recent member. My details are:

VISA: 189 | EA: MAR,2010 | IELTS: JAN,2010 | EOI: 15/07/2012 | EOI Invite: 01/11/2012 | Lodged: 9/11/2012 | CO: 26/11/2012 | Medical: 19/12/2012 | PCC: 24/01/2013 | Grant: Waiting


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> My CO asked medical on 19th Feb 2013 and I was submitted on 3rd March 2013 that was refereed on 12th March 2013 and cleared 28th April 2013. Confirmed by CO


Did u ask ur co abt internal/external sc?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Did u ask ur co abt internal/external sc?


I called in DIAC help desk on July and they told me that my internal and external check is on going. But they didn't mention when it was started ?


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Few Updates here
> 
> October Candidates #
> 
> ...


Hi 
Im asking cos im ignorant. Y does it take over a year for bangladeshi applicants?. Indian applicants get grant as soon as case officer is allocated! . What are external security checks and which countries are subject to it?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi
> Im asking cos im ignorant. Y does it take over a year for bangladeshi applicants?. Indian applicants get grant as soon as case officer is allocated! . What are external security checks and which countries are subject to it?


Plz go thru this thread frm pg 1. U will find most of ur answers.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi
> Im asking cos im ignorant. Y does it take over a year for bangladeshi applicants?. Indian applicants get grant as soon as case officer is allocated! . What are external security checks and which countries are subject to it?


Hi, each country has different global image and local governmental bureaucracy, which eventually decided the length of Security Checks an applicant will need to go through. 

External Security checks (if I am not mistaken) are mostly your travel\application history to other nations, this check more or less happens with every country...


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi, each country has different global image and local governmental bureaucracy, which eventually decided the length of Security Checks an applicant will need to go through.
> 
> External Security checks (if I am not mistaken) are mostly your travel\application history to other nations, this check more or less happens with every country...


Thank u for shedding some light . So do u think sri lankan applications will take as much time?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

colomboSL190 said:


> Thank u for shedding some light . So do u think sri lankan applications will take as much time?





colomboSL190 said:


> Thank u for shedding some light . So do u think sri lankan applications will take as much time?


In another thread (189 subclass awaiting for CO...) perhaps I saw some Srilankan people got GRANT as quickly as Indian people got (if my memory doesn't betrayed)


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Signature cannot be edited now as I am a recent member. My details are:
> 
> VISA: 189 | EA: MAR,2010 | IELTS: JAN,2010 | EOI: 15/07/2012 | EOI Invite: 01/11/2012 | Lodged: 9/11/2012 | CO: 26/11/2012 | Medical: 19/12/2012 | PCC: 24/01/2013 | Grant: Waiting


Welcome, what is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

colomboSL190 said:


> Thank u for shedding some light . So do u think sri lankan applications will take as much time?


Pakistani applicants have similar time frame as Bangladeshis. Sri Lankans should be getting their grant much faster similar to those of Indians.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> did u pay the amount???


Arranging the amount and will make the payment by tomorrow In Sha Allah. Thanks.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

Dear brothers, I have applied (190 visa) through an agent at 8-10-13. can someone pls inform me when possibly i can get CO? what is the current time line of 190 visa for bangladeshi applicants? thanks in advance.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sazzad H said:


> Dear brothers, I have applied (190 visa) through an agent at 8-10-13. can someone pls inform me when possibly i can get CO? what is the current time line of 190 visa for bangladeshi applicants? thanks in advance.


Just follow our previous posts. Nobody can give u a clear idea abt timeline. But u can guess urself abt time line for 190.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sazzad H said:


> Dear brothers, I have applied (190 visa) through an agent at 8-10-13. can someone pls inform me when possibly i can get CO? what is the current time line of 190 visa for bangladeshi applicants? thanks in advance.


U can be assigned a CO possibly 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

8 to 10 weeks for 190? it listed in the webside that 190 applicants will assign CO within 5 weeks?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zolter said:


> Pakistani applicants have similar time frame as Bangladeshis. Sri Lankans should be getting their grant much faster similar to those of Indians.


I would provide data again man - no confusion

Country - Nepal

surajnepal - Nepal - 189 - Applied 6th May 2013 - CO assigned 29th May 2013 - Grant 29th May 2013

akmirrorl - Nepal - 189 - Applied 6th March 2013 - CO assigned 18th March 2013 - Grant 20th June 2013

prazol687 - Nepal - 189 - Applied 5th August 2013 - CO assigned NA - Grant 25th September 2013

Country - Malaysia

zhuhai - Malaysia - 189 - Applied 4th march 2013 - CO assigned 10th April 2013 - Grant 16th April 2013

iepy - Malaysia - 189 - Applied 24th December 2012 - CO assigned 20th Feb 2013 - Grant 20th May 2013

hrwong - Malaysia - 189 - Applied 23rd May 2013 - CO assigned 25th July 2013 - Grant 21th August 2013

Country - Srilanka

clarke - Srilanka - 189 - Applied 8th January 2013 - CO assigned 19th March 2013 - Grant 3rd May 2013

dunk - Srilanka - 189 - Applied 14th May 2013 - CO assigned NA - Grant 6th June 2013

Anemone - Srilanka - 189 - Applied 4th June 2013 - CO assigned 2nd August 2013 - Grant 6th August 2013

hafeezsl- Srilanka - 189 - Applied 16th July 2013 - CO assigned 5th Sep 2013 - Grant 16th Sep 2013


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I would provide data again man - no confusion
> 
> Country - Nepal
> 
> ...


I just astonished. Even Srilankans are getting faster grant than Indians.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sazzad H said:


> Dear brothers, I have applied (190 visa) through an agent at 8-10-13. can someone pls inform me when possibly i can get CO? what is the current time line of 190 visa for bangladeshi applicants? thanks in advance.


The average time (most people in expat forum) is between 40-50 day even though it is stated as 5 weeks on DIAC website.

My brother-in-law who applied under 190 got his CO assigned on 15th of October after 45 days.


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Arranging the amount and will make the payment by tomorrow In Sha Allah. Thanks.


sahrear bhai - did you get any job verification or any sort of verification call or visit from AUS embassy?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> sahrear bhai - did you get any job verification or any sort of verification call or visit from AUS embassy?


I am also asking the same.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello friends, what's the safest way to send money to Australia from BD ?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sazzad H said:


> 8 to 10 weeks for 190? it listed in the webside that 190 applicants will assign CO within 5 weeks?


You r right....8 to 10 weeks for 189 actually...sorry for that.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> In reply to my query/mail on 4th Oct, CO said (on 16th Oct - Eid day) my internal checking process is completed and they need further action from my end. Regarding further action, you may know I applied for my mother and spouse with my application and was supposed to make a second payment of AUD 4,250 for my mother's English Language Charge (ELC). And finally they asked for it as required action from my end! They have asked me to make the payment within 28 days and share the evidence with them.
> As my PCC and Meds are cleared before and internal security checking is also completed plus I got the request to make the second payment now so I think i'm in final stage of the grant! I already knew that they will ask for the second payment at the end.
> ...


wish you will enjoy a long vacation soon my friend! second payment means you are almost there!!

cheers!


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

saydur said:


> At last, the security check is over!!
> Got MED/PCC request this morning...


That's great my friend! within this month no doubt


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

chamak said:


> Just to update, I got the MED/PCC e-mail yesterday (15th Oct, 13). Hopefully this'll ease off the minds of other 176 applicants !


Kudos! 


so now, three grants are due in this thread 


-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello friends, what's the safest way to send money to Australia from BD ?


*safest*?? well, actually then it must be through DD where your name must be written on it as it appears in your passport. could be done in SCB, HSBC etc. but before that you have to show your grant papers 

if you are upto making payment for visa application that's a different story altogather. since e-Visa receives only credit card payment, there is absolutely no way to make such a payment by other means (such as DD, TT, wire transfer etc). some people talked about debit card (USD) but some also reported that, that credit card could not make transactions. so mixed opinions exist. i talked to MTB motizil branch and they offered me a 5K (USD) debit card but i made my payment through a friend in OZ. so if you have no other options left then you can give MTB card a try.


-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sazzad H said:


> Dear brothers, I have applied (190 visa) through an agent at 8-10-13. can someone pls inform me when possibly i can get CO? what is the current time line of 190 visa for bangladeshi applicants? thanks in advance.


since you are 190, you can safely assume that you will be allocated a CO within 4 weeks. btw, have to finished you meds and pcc?? if not, then pls do it asap. dont waste time by waiting for CO to request you to have them done.

best wishes!!


-


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I would provide data again man - no confusion
> 
> Country - Nepal
> 
> ...


I would like to add some more information -

Current Location - Philippines
Rubled22 - Philippines - 189 - Applied 27-11-2012 - CO assigned 18-12-2012 - Grant 17-05-2013
nalooka - Philippines - 189 - Applied 21-02-2013 - CO assigned 06-04-2013 - Grant 19-04-2013
sofabed - Philippines - 189 - Applied 15-10-2012 - CO assigned 03-11-2012 - Grant 13-11-2012
abc27 - Philippines - 189 - Applied 08-01-2013 - CO assigned 05-03-2013 - Grant 12-03-2013
Sweet_tooth - Philippines - 189 - Applied 03-09-2012 - CO assigned 19-09-2012 - Grant 01-02-2013


Current Location - Singapore
sydneyblued - Singapore - 189 - Applied 04-11-2012 - CO assigned 21-11-2012 - Grant 14-12-2012
killerbee - Singapore - 189 - Applied 01-11-2012 - CO assigned 17-11-2012 - Grant 04-12-2012
ibaning - Singapore - 189 - Applied 17-07-2013 - CO assigned 11-09-2013 - Grant 11-10-2013
RobertSG - Singapore - 189 - Applied 19-12-2012 - CO assigned 28-02-2013 - Grant 09-05-2013
InhinyeroAko - Singapore - 189 - Applied 13-12-2012 - CO assigned 18-02-2013 - Grant 19-03-2013
khorups - Singapore - 189 - Applied 11-01-2013 - CO assigned 14-03-2013 - Grant 14-03-2013
psychoboy - Singapore - 189 - Applied 01-10-2012 - CO assigned 23-10-2012 - Grant 06-11-2012
Random Guest - Singapore - 189 - Applied 12-11-2012 - CO assigned 25-11-2012 - Grant 09-01-2013
Jengrata - Singapore - 189 - Applied 11-04-2013 - CO assigned 19-04-2013 - Grant 19-06-2013

Current Location - Other
wynx - Saudi Arabia - 189 - Applied 27-11-2012 - CO assigned 19-12-2012 - Grant 09-01-2013
saintluke - South Korea - 189 - Applied 26-10-2012 - CO assigned 03-12-2012 - Grant 20-02-2013


Please take note that, current location doesn't necessarily mean their nationality.

Source
Visa Application Timeline (Google Spreadsheet) - Pinoy Australia Information Forum - A Filipino Australian Forum


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

ozstyle said:


> sahrear bhai - did you get any job verification or any sort of verification call or visit from AUS embassy?


Ozstyle bhai, I didn't get any call or visit. Plus I'm not aware if they have checked with any of my employers.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> I am also asking the same.


 No brother. Just see my earlier post.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rahu said:


> wish you will enjoy a long vacation soon my friend! second payment means you are almost there!! cheers!


 Thanks brother!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> No brother. Just see my earlier post.


Can I ask u the name of ur employer?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Can I ask u the name of ur employer?


I had three employers and they are Citycell (Telecom operator), SSD-Tech (Software dev firm) & Robi Axiata Limited (Telecom operator) where Robi is my current employer. Thanks.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> I had three employers and they are Citycell (Telecom operator), SSD-Tech (Software dev firm) & Robi Axiata Limited (Telecom operator) where Robi is my current employer. Thanks.


I hv only one employer. Name isn't renowned as yours. But so far I know, telephone or physical visit is yet to be executed. Little bit worried abt this.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Can I ask u the name of ur employer?


I am not presently residing/working in Bangladesh and till date there is no communication from DIAC or Aus embassy to my employers. I think not all employment records are checked, they do random sampling to do their verification.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I am not presently residing/working in Bangladesh and till date there is no communication from DIAC or Aus embassy to my employers. I think not all employment records are checked, they do random sampling to do their verification.


Name of ur employer?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Name of ur employer?


C.A.T. group.

And yours?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> C.A.T. group.
> 
> And yours?


Cat means banglacat? Mine is shatabdi hye bd ltd. Not a renowned co. That's why I m expecting physical verification.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Zolter said:


> I am not presently residing/working in Bangladesh and till date there is no communication from DIAC or Aus embassy to my employers. I think not all employment records are checked, they do random sampling to do their verification.


I agree. Perhaps I wasn't picked for that


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Anybody there who experienced physical verification for job, residence and education etc. I just wanna know for guessing timeline. I hvn't experienced that. 4 months to go for completing 12 months deadline.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Zolter said:


> I am not presently residing/working in Bangladesh and till date there is no communication from DIAC or Aus embassy to my employers. I think not all employment records are checked, they do random sampling to do their verification.


I also think that they don't verify everyone's employment records by physical visit or phone call.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Cat means banglacat? Mine is shatabdi hye bd ltd. Not a renowned co. That's why I m expecting physical verification.


my employer is sheltech pvt ltd...a guy from AUS high commission called my employer on 04/04/2013....


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Thanks brother!


did you pay the amount bro...??? don do late...we all are waiting for your grant....


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> did you pay the amount bro...??? don do late...we all are waiting for your grant....


I finally made the payment today! Though it's a real pain to make payment from BD i successfully managed it.

Please keep me in your prayers and In Sha Allah I will get the grant soon.

Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> I finally made the payment today! Though it's a real pain to make payment from BD i successfully managed it.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers and In Sha Allah I will get the grant soon.
> 
> Cheers


I guess tomorrow is your Day. How did you mange the payment from BD successfully?


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> my employer is sheltech pvt ltd...a guy from AUS high commission called my employer on 04/04/2013....


Dear Mr. Neyamul:

Who did they call? what type of questions they asked? Please share in details.

Regards,
Bashar


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> I guess tomorrow is your Day. How did you mange the payment from BD successfully?


In Sha Allah. :fingerscrossed:

My brother-in-law in Sydney made the payment via his credit card. Fortunately my sister is in Dhaka and I gave the payment to her - she will leave shortly for Sydney


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Basharbd said:


> Dear Mr. Neyamul:
> 
> Who did they call? what type of questions they asked? Please share in details.
> 
> ...


Can you please share your details in your signature?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> I finally made the payment today! Though it's a real pain to make payment from BD i successfully managed it.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers and In Sha Allah I will get the grant soon.
> 
> Cheers


Wish you all the best Sahrear bhai!!
Hope you will get the grant soon.


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

Zolter said:


> Can you please share your details in your signature?


Pls find my details in the signature


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*Employment Verification*



num_tareq said:


> Anybody there who experienced physical verification for job, residence and education etc. I just wanna know for guessing timeline. I hvn't experienced that. 4 months to go for completing 12 months deadline.


Can anyone give an indication on how this physical verification happens and how many job locations are done? i have 4 places, will they verify all?? is there any incident of refusal based on this verification from BD?? whoever knows, please share...


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> I finally made the payment today! Though it's a real pain to make payment from BD i successfully managed it.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers and In Sha Allah I will get the grant soon.
> 
> Cheers



within next 24 hours 

Get Ready!! 


-


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rahu said:


> within next 24 hours
> 
> Get Ready!!
> 
> -


Hope so. But difficult to believe that it will happen within 24 hrs.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mmn said:


> Can anyone give an indication on how this physical verification happens and how many job locations are done? i have 4 places, will they verify all?? is there any incident of refusal based on this verification from BD?? whoever knows, please share...


It primarily depends on the profile of your company and the earliest date from when you claim your points. if, for example, you claim exp from 7 years ago there is chance of verification if your designation changed many times over this period and the oldest company is not very renowned. 
generally some companies (gp,robi,citycell,bat etc mnc) never (or even very rarely) receives phone calls and i never ever heard of any physical verification for these companies.

so in your case if your job was in all good (high profile) companies you job will never be verified.

i heard of a recent refusal where he got SS but claimed points for ALL years (didn't consider the AFTER clause in the new ACS format). but these refusal is trivial (yea you lose 3520AUD) and will never create any problem in future applications. 

the only time you are in hot-water is when you are considered as a fraud providing fake documents.


-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Hope so. But difficult to believe that it will happen within 24 hrs.


tomorrow is a working day in OZ so it highly probably that before going to holidays our beloved co will give a serious gift to our dearest mate 


funny but even i fill excited now lol


-


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rahu said:


> tomorrow is a working day in OZ so it highly probably that before going to holidays our beloved co will give a serious gift to our dearest mate
> 
> 
> funny but even i fill excited now lol
> ...


we should always hope for the best


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rahu said:


> within next 24 hours
> 
> Get Ready!!
> 
> ...


Allah bhorosha Rahu bro 

Let's hope be the best! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rahu said:


> tomorrow is a working day in OZ so it highly probably that before going to holidays our beloved co will give a serious gift to our dearest mate
> 
> 
> funny but even i fill excited now lol
> ...


I checked in some other threads in expatforum and it seems it takes 2/3 days in best case and around a month in worst case after 2nd installment.

I can't express in words that how much tensed I am! I hope your prediction gets right bro but i'm still happy since it's progressing within DIAC's timeline of 12 months. Allah is merciful.

And thank you so much.. all of you.. for being with me! eace:


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> I checked in some other threads in expatforum and it seems it takes 2/3 days in best case and around a month in worst case after 2nd installment.
> 
> I can't express in words that how much tensed I am! I hope your prediction gets right bro but i'm still happy since it's progressing within DIAC's timeline of 12 months. Allah is merciful.
> 
> And thank you so much.. all of you.. for being with me! eace:


dont worry shahrear vai...your dream will come true insha allah...:amen:


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> *And thank you so much.. all of you.. for being with me!* eace:


Yes That's right  we will pray for you from the core of our heart 


-


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Basharbd said:


> Dear Mr. Neyamul:
> 
> Who did they call? what type of questions they asked? Please share in details.
> 
> ...


they asked about my employment history, my educational background, my monthly salary, my responsibilities , whether my supervisor knows about my applications etc.
but i think there is no use of this verification. i thought i wud get grant soon as they started verification on that particular day when my co was assigned. let see what happens..........


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rahu said:


> within next 24 hours
> 
> Get Ready!!
> 
> ...


We r waiting very very eagerly....


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> they asked about my employment history, my educational background, my monthly salary, my responsibilities , whether my supervisor knows about my applications etc.
> but i think there is no use of this verification. i thought i wud get grant soon as they started verification on that particular day when my co was assigned. let see what happens..........


Did you apply yourself? Do they call everyone?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> I checked in some other threads in expatforum and it seems it takes 2/3 days in best case and around a month in worst case after 2nd installment.
> 
> I can't express in words that how much tensed I am! I hope your prediction gets right bro but i'm still happy since it's progressing within DIAC's timeline of 12 months. Allah is merciful.
> 
> And thank you so much.. all of you.. for being with me! eace:


Hello Sahrear, Have you done your med and PCC already? If so, when did you do them?


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> they asked about my employment history, my educational background, my monthly salary, my responsibilities , whether my supervisor knows about my applications etc.
> but i think there is no use of this verification. i thought i wud get grant soon as they started verification on that particular day when my co was assigned. let see what happens..........


Bro, can you inbox me your mobile number. I need to talk to you.

Thnx


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Hello Sahrear, Have you done your med and PCC already? If so, when did you do them?


Hi Bro, I have done it as soon as I lodged the application back in November 2012. So it was done even before CO asked for it. However now I think it's better to do it when CO asks for it - to get a feeling of the progress of the application. 

I checked with my CO and he confirmed that my med and pcc are finalized for all the applicants.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Hi Bro, I have done it as soon as I lodged the application back in November 2012. So it was done even before CO asked for it. However now I think it's better to do it when CO asks for it - to get a feeling of the progress of the application.
> 
> I checked with my CO and he confirmed that my med and pcc are finalized for all the applicants.


My co in fact asked for my med and pcc instantly and hence had to do them early. Just wondering if co would want ur pcc n med to be done again to avoid narrow initial entry date. I have the same worry as well. Just a thought.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Did you apply yourself? Do they call everyone?


yah i did it by myself....its vary...in fact one of my friends got direct grant (190) without CO...no verification was done for him...


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> My co in fact asked for my med and pcc instantly and hence had to do them early. Just wondering if co would want ur pcc n med to be done again to avoid narrow initial entry date. I have the same worry as well. Just a thought.


Your concern is valid bro. But I have seen in this forum that "the wall" bro got three months extension beyond the pcc date to accommodate the initial entry date. So I'm hoping I will get that too. Cheers.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Your concern is valid bro...... So I'm hoping I will get that too. Cheers.



any update on your case, did u call DIAC lately.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

thewall said:


> any update on your case, did u call DIAC lately.


Hello thewall bro,
Have you completed initial entry requirements and back to BD?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello thewall bro,
> Have you completed initial entry requirements and back to BD?


yes, of course - i had nice time off to Sydney & back 
now heading west until i :fish2: a Job in Oz  or have a pocket full of :hungry:

still left undecided :decision:

its like u want it the most when u dont have it, & when u hav it, u forget why u wanted it


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

thewall said:


> any update on your case, did u call DIAC lately.


thewall bro, Where had you been??!! They asked for 2nd installment of payment (for my mom's English Language Charge) on 16th October and i made the payment on 24th Oct after so much hassle. Plus they also told me that my Med, PCC and internal security checking are finalized.

Now waiting.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Can anyone pls notify me, how long it usually takes for vetesses to accomplish Bangladeshi Applicants.I applied through agent on 1st September, 2013. Can anyone guess when I will get my result?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Can anyone pls notify me, how long it usually takes for vetesses to accomplish Bangladeshi Applicants.I applied through agent on 1st September, 2013. Can anyone guess when I will get my result?


It takes 3-4 months for them to issue the result.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

As I have entered 12th month of my application, I sent a mail to my CO asking about the status of my application. Let's see if she will ask me to undergo medical as I have not done it yet.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Zolter said:


> As I have entered 12th month of my application, I sent a mail to my CO asking about the status of my application. Let's see if she will ask me to undergo medical as I have not done it yet.


Best of luck bro! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

thewall said:


> yes, of course - i had nice time off to Sydney & back
> now heading west until i :fish2: a Job in Oz  or have a pocket full of :hungry:
> 
> still left undecided :decision:
> ...


I can totally understand you. I applied for Australian immigration, at the same time I applied for Canadian immigration too and I am working in a third country as at now.

My confusion goes as follows: my parents and brother are settled in Canada, so stronger family ties there; more job opportunities for Civil Engineers in Australia in comparison to Canada; and finally, fear of leaping in the dark, leaving my present job which I am comfortable with. But I guess I will have to make up my mind when the time is ripe.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Best of luck bro! :fingerscrossed:


Thank you. Hoping for a good response from CO. 

When do you intend to land, if ISA you get your grant?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello thewall bro,
> Have you completed initial entry requirements and back to BD?


Are you going with one-way ticket or for initial entry requirement?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Zolter said:


> Thank you. Hoping for a good response from CO.
> 
> When do you intend to land, if ISA you get your grant?



Thanks. Didn't get "ISA" bro.. what do you mean?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Thanks. Didn't get "ISA" bro.. what do you mean?


In sha Allah


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys, what is the best bank in OZ to keep money? best means cheapest in terms of maintenance and service charges. and what kind of account is optimum? duel currency (usd aud) or simply aud??

any idea guys??


-


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rahu said:


> Hi guys, what is the best bank in OZ to keep money? best means cheapest in terms of maintenance and service charges. and what kind of account is optimum? duel currency (usd aud) or simply aud??
> 
> any idea guys??
> 
> ...


As per my experiences Commonwealth Bank is the best one....you will find ATM's every where like Dutch Bangla Bank in BD. I had an account but that was free of charges coz that was student account. so far I know they charge only AUD 5 a month with unlimited transactions. please have a look to their website.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I am planning to submit my med next week though I hvn't asked yet asked for med. 13 weeks to go to complete 12 months. Need ur advice. Which Dr. is the best in Bd in terms of fee and service.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Need ur advice. Which Dr. is the best in Bd in terms of fee and service.


Wahab's Medical Center in terms of service.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rahu said:


> Hi guys, what is the best bank in OZ to keep money? best means cheapest in terms of maintenance and service charges. and what kind of account is optimum? duel currency (usd aud) or simply aud??
> 
> any idea guys??
> 
> ...



I went with NAB, opened A/C even before I landed, sent money etc.. once i reached Sydney, my Debit card was waiting for me 

but like said Comm bank is also good one, for some cost. NAB is not chargin me anything though.

they have only 4 Pillers in Banking unlike 100s of Banks in BD,


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

thewall said:


> I went with NAB, opened A/C even before I landed, sent money etc.. once i reached Sydney, my Debit card was waiting for me
> 
> but like said Comm bank is also good one, for some cost. NAB is not chargin me anything though.
> 
> they have only 4 Pillers in Banking unlike 100s of Banks in BD,


Hello *thewall* bro,

How could I open an account with NAB while I am in BD?
How could I transfer money from BD with this account, bro?
If you explain in brief , would be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

thewall said:


> I went with NAB, opened A/C even before I landed, *sent money etc*..
> 
> 
> they have only 4 Pillers in Banking unlike 100s of Banks in BD,



Bro could you please elaborate the above a bit more specially from which bank you sent money and how much exactly they allowed you??

Thanks in advance!


-


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Can anyone pls notify me, how long it usually takes for vetesses to accomplish Bangladeshi Applicants.I applied through agent on 1st September, 2013. Can anyone guess when I will get my result?


depends!! 20 days to 1 year!!! in my case, it took 14 months!!! It had Embassy checking


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> I am planning to submit my med next week though I hvn't asked yet asked for med. 13 weeks to go to complete 12 months. Need ur advice. Which Dr. is the best in Bd in terms of fee and service.


Hi Tareq Bhai

PCC and medical should done paralley if you want. I think you can do it. But it is suggested you can ask your CO inline of this pending task and follow what he/she answers. Because for Bangladeshi, there is no timeline followed by any CO because of external/inter security check and for safe mood, take opinion from CO. 

It is also depend on CO behavior. In my case, CO asked me to submit that in 19th Feb 2013 and I did it 3rd March 2013.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Dear Brothers.. no "awaj" from CO since I paid the 2nd installment (VAC 2) on 24th Oct 

Should I give them a call tomorrow? Or just wait? :confused2: Plus my PCC is about to expire on 11th November so shall I start preparing for PCC again? However CO didn't ask for it again yet. :noidea:

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> depends!! 20 days to 1 year!!! in my case, it took 14 months!!! It had Embassy checking


14 months for VETASSESS ??, that's a killer .. !


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers.. no "awaj" from CO since I paid the 2nd installment (VAC 2) on 24th Oct
> 
> Should I give them a call tomorrow? Or just wait? :confused2: Plus my PCC is about to expire on 11th November so shall I start preparing for PCC again? However CO didn't ask for it again yet. :noidea:
> 
> Please share your thoughts.


bro, i guess you have immediately emailed your co after second installment. but didn't you mention that your pcc is expiring on 11Th in the same mail? 

in that case, you should let them know by email seeking extension. actually in the grant mail the first entry date would be the earliest of the dates of pcc and meds. so if you get your grant in coming days the first entry date will be 11th Nov which is not enough for making a decent move at this stage as you might not even get a fly ticket now for that specific date. so better ask them for extension and let them know that your pcc is expiring on 11th.

another advice, why dont you apply for a pcc now just in case it might come handy in no time? if you can pay a good bribe it wont take more than 3business days for Dhaka and not more than 5days for region.


-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *thewall* bro,
> 
> How could I open an account with NAB while I am in BD?
> *How could I transfer money from BD with this account, bro?
> ...


1. it can be done here
https://www.tfaforms.com/forms/view/197860

I chose Classic and iSaver.

2. Yes I want to the same as well and more specifically the charges. AUD is flying in the sky now. for 100K BDT what is the AUD i might get after deducting the charges??


-


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Tareq Bhai
> 
> PCC and medical should done paralley if you want. I think you can do it. But it is suggested you can ask your CO inline of this pending task and follow what he/she answers. Because for Bangladeshi, there is no timeline followed by any CO because of external/inter security check and for safe mood, take opinion from CO.
> 
> It is also depend on CO behavior. In my case, CO asked me to submit that in 19th Feb 2013 and I did it 3rd March 2013.


I already submitted my pcc on May 26. I discussed the pending issue of med with my agent (BW). They advised me to do so. I hvn't yet asked my co for med.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> I already submitted my pcc on May 26. I discussed the pending issue of med with my agent (BW). They advised me to do so. I hvn't yet asked my co for med.


In my experience, granted date should be count whatever earlier date is in PCC or medical. So no way to do once ..............it should be better to do both in same time.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers.. no "awaj" from CO since I paid the 2nd installment (VAC 2) on 24th Oct
> 
> Should I give them a call tomorrow? Or just wait? :confused2: Plus my PCC is about to expire on 11th November so shall I start preparing for PCC again? However CO didn't ask for it again yet. :noidea:
> 
> Please share your thoughts.


Hi Sahrear Bhai

I think you can call/email to your CO for this issue. But for safe side, you can do PCC again.

Mirza


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> In my experience, granted date should be count whatever earlier date is in PCC or medical. So no way to do once ..............it should be better to do both in same time.


I mailed my co. Lets see what she will say.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> rus_bd bhai, thanks a lot for your post with the timelines.
> Finger crossed for all of us so that the grants start coming soon. May Allah bless us all. Cheers.


H Mr. Shrere, I'm new in this forum, 189, app. lodged: 14 july, '13, u applied 30.10.12, still no response, actually how long it gen take for 189?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> H Mr. Shrere, I'm new in this forum, 189, app. lodged: 14 july, '13, u applied 30.10.12, still no response, actually how long it gen take for 189?


Dear rashid vi,
Unfortunately 189 applicant of Bangladesh are facing long delay for their grant these days. If you go through this thread you would understand the time-frame and statistics of the 189 applicant of Bangladesh.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> H Mr. Shrere, I'm new in this forum, 189, app. lodged: 14 july, '13, u applied 30.10.12, still no response, actually how long it gen take for 189?


Welcome to the world of frustration.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Welcome to the world of frustration.


Frustation may be temporary but the other side of the coin is pleasant which is why every one runs for.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Confused regarding medical after finalized*

Hi..............Today I found this message in e-VISA page. But medical for mine and my family are finalized on 28th April 2013. Confused 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> H Mr. Shrere, I'm new in this forum, 189, app. lodged: 14 july, '13, u applied 30.10.12, still no response, actually how long it gen take for 189?


Welcome! As Mithu vi said, 189 BD applicants are having a hard time nowadays. However, since you have already applied there is nothing more you can do. better sit relax and pray for the best!

update your timeline by editing signature (click on your profile name -> customize profile (bellow the stars) -> (on the left Under Settings and Options) Edit Signature) and have a look for stats:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


best wishes!


-


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I am planning to submit my med next week though I hvn't asked yet asked for med. 13 weeks to go to complete 12 months. Need ur advice. Which Dr. is the best in Bd in terms of fee and service.


I did my med at Prescription point Banani Branch, service was quite good and professional.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi..............Today I found this message in e-VISA page. But medical for mine and my family are finalized on 28th April 2013. Confused
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


It might be a technical glitch. I also faced it as far i remember but next day or two it corrected automatically. Since your meds are already finalized nothing to worry. in case it does not correct itself better shoot a mail to: [email protected]

-


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rahu said:


> It might be a technical glitch. I also faced it as far i remember but next day or two it corrected automatically. Since your meds are already finalized nothing to worry. in case it does not correct itself better shoot a mail to: [email protected]
> 
> -


You are right. This message is showing now 

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> H Mr. Shrere, I'm new in this forum, 189, app. lodged: 14 july, '13, u applied 30.10.12, still no response, actually how long it gen take for 189?


no answer yet.........


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Where is our thewall vi? there were some query to him to answer.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> no answer yet.........


read the full thread!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> no answer yet.........


How long it takes for BD 189 applicants is not yet clear. One person in this forum has got granted in 11 month and another is nearing grant in his 12 month. You should really make yourself ready to wait at least 1 year before you start worrying. Keep having chill pills while it's burning in Australia


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rahu said:


> 1. it can be done here
> https://www.tfaforms.com/forms/view/197860
> 
> I chose Classic and iSaver.
> ...



Yes, i also chose Classic & iSaver but sent all the money to iSaver only (got 2.5%+1.5% = 4% intro rate for 1st 4 months)

Classic is only just a current A/C, 

but i didnt send any money from BD, so not sure BD banking policy restriction, better to check with BD specific bank.

from BD u can take out only 5k USD cash, in Oz u can take in AUD10k per person


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

thewall said:


> Yes, i also chose Classic & iSaver but sent all the money to iSaver only (got 2.5%+1.5% = 4% intro rate for 1st 4 months)
> 
> Classic is only just a current A/C,
> 
> ...


Actually you can bring any amount to Australia, but if its more than $9,999 than you have to declare it, and the immigration officer may or may not ask for a reason. Ex: families need $30,000 for set up and first 6 months living expenses. There should not be any problem.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

Dear brothers, i have lodged my 190 application on 8 Oct,13 through an agent. My agent told me to get my PCC after the CO request for it. But as u know it takes 6-7 days to get PCC in BD and my agent is very slow in everything. pls suggest me when should i apply for my PCC? thanks


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sazzad H said:


> Dear brothers, i have lodged my 190 application on 8 Oct,13 through an agent. My agent told me to get my PCC after the CO request for it. But as u know it takes 6-7 days to get PCC in BD and my agent is very slow in everything. pls suggest me when should i apply for my PCC? thanks


As you are 190 applicant, you can get your PCC now, you can do it by yourself, no need to wait for agent.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

I lodged my application finally, friends in Australia managed to get the thing rolling... guess waiting game begins for me.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I lodged my application finally, friends in Australia managed to get the thing rolling... guess waiting game begins for me.


Good news then!!
Best Wishes!


-


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Hi all,
> I am observing that there are a number of Bangladeshi applicants who want to share their status and also need to get update. I think we can start a new thread so that we can easily share with each other and also can suggest or inform ....
> 
> My timeline is:
> ...


Mine is later, EOI invitation (189): 01 July,'13, Visa Applied: 14 July,'13, Team13: 20 Aug,'13, CO assigned:27 Sept,'13, Med: 08 Oct,'13, PCC: 22 Oct.'13, Grant: 
Never know how long it will take.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> How long it takes for BD 189 applicants is not yet clear. One person in this forum has got granted in 11 month and another is nearing grant in his 12 month. You should really make yourself ready to wait at least 1 year before you start worrying. Keep having chill pills while it's burning in Australia


Thanks 'Australia1' bro,
Mine is later, IELTS:L.8.5/R.7.0/W.7.0/S.7.0. EOI invitation (189): 01 July,'13, Visa Applied: 14 July,'13, Team13: 20 Aug,'13, CO assigned:27 Sept,'13, Med: 08 Oct,'13, PCC: 22 Oct.'13, Grant: 
if possible email to me and pls. keep in touch...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rashid.amm said:


> Thanks 'Australia1' bro,
> Mine is later, IELTS:L.8.5/R.7.0/W.7.0/S.7.0. EOI invitation (189): 01 July,'13, Visa Applied: 14 July,'13, Team13: 20 Aug,'13, CO assigned:27 Sept,'13, Med: 08 Oct,'13, PCC: 22 Oct.'13, Grant:
> if possible email to me and pls. keep in touch...


Who is your CO and Team ?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

I just got a reply from CO in response to my earlier mail in which I asked her about my application status as it had entered the 12th month. The mail from her was same old-same old generic mail. This is the third time I have received this exact mail. I guess I am in for a very long wait, it will be way past the 12 months period.

"The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. 

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciated, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. I understand your concerns and you can be assured that the department will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible."


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zolter said:


> I just got a reply from CO in response to my earlier mail in which I asked her about my application status as it had entered the 12th month. The mail from her was same old-same old generic mail. This is the third time I have received this exact mail. I guess I am in for a very long wait, it will be way past the 12 months period.
> 
> "The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> ...


This is the reason I avoid to contact with CO.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Zolter said:


> I just got a reply from CO in response to my earlier mail in which I asked her about my application status as it had entered the 12th month. The mail from her was same old-same old generic mail. This is the third time I have received this exact mail. I guess I am in for a very long wait, it will be way past the 12 months period.
> 
> "The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> ...


What's the benefit hearing the same ans again & again...rather is not it better to wait patiently or engage yourself to some next level preparations....of course i understand it's excruciating passing through this stage, but, seldom can we do any changes. Best wishes for you all waiting for the golden email!

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> This is the reason I avoid to contact with CO.


That's the wise decision man.

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> Actually you can bring any amount to Australia, but if its more than $9,999 than you have to declare it, and the immigration officer may or may not ask for a reason. Ex: families need $30,000 for set up and first 6 months living expenses. There should not be any problem.


sure - but i hate carrying cash.

tbh, i travelled with only few AUD, rest all sent thru TT. also BD regulation dont allow u carry out more than 5k (Cash+Credit card put together)


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> As you are 190 applicant, you can get your PCC now, you can do it by yourself, no need to wait for agent.


Keep going.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I just got a reply from CO in response to my earlier mail in which I asked her about my application status as it had entered the 12th month. The mail from her was same old-same old generic mail. This is the third time I have received this exact mail. I guess I am in for a very long wait, it will be way past the 12 months period.
> 
> "The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> ...


My suggestion is to call CO and ask for specific answers. Last time I called my CO and asked whether dependent functional English requirement is met or not and CO said yes. I also said to him that I am not going to ask for status update as I know its not going to be any time soon. In reply he laughed and said it should be done hopefully by 12 months..... oh well, I leave it to my CO to worry about my application and not me...lol


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

thewall said:


> sure - but i hate carrying cash.
> 
> tbh, i travelled with only few AUD, rest all sent thru TT. also BD regulation dont allow u carry out more than 5k (Cash+Credit card put together)


Bro, could you please put some details on this TT thing??


-


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Vetesses assessment should not take that much. Other people said it usually takes 12 weeks or 3 months average. YOur experience is really awefull



simmi_mahmud said:


> depends!! 20 days to 1 year!!! in my case, it took 14 months!!! It had Embassy checking


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rahu said:


> bro, i guess you have immediately emailed your co after second installment. but didn't you mention that your pcc is expiring on 11Th in the same mail?
> 
> in that case, you should let them know by email seeking extension. actually in the grant mail the first entry date would be the earliest of the dates of pcc and meds. so if you get your grant in coming days the first entry date will be 11th Nov which is not enough for making a decent move at this stage as you might not even get a fly ticket now for that specific date. so better ask them for extension and let them know that your pcc is expiring on 11th.
> 
> ...


Rahu bro, while I have immediately emailed CO about my 2nd installment payment, I didn't mention the pcc is expiring on 11Th. 

I'm sending a mail to CO now for seeking extension and meanwhile I already applied for PCC today morning. Issue is, my wife was in UK for her study so I need to arrange UK PCC as well. But that's also under control.

I never called my CO as many did in this forum. I was wondering will be it a good idea? Specially in this final stage?

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I am planning to execute Health Examination on Saturday. Physician asked me to bring HAP ID. How could I get it? Advice needed.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> This is the reason I avoid to contact with CO.


I believe it is required to inquire about your status especially that one has not gotten a request for medical as well as he/she is entering the end of time frame stipulated in DIAC website.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I am planning to execute Health Examination on Saturday. Physician asked me to bring HAP ID. How could I get it? Advice needed.


Open the following link: Check the Progress of an Online Application, next

Log on to eVisa https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Log on using your TRN and password

Click on the "Organise your health examinations" for each of your family member.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Rahu bro, while I have immediately emailed CO about my 2nd installment payment, I didn't mention the pcc is expiring on 11Th.
> 
> I'm sending a mail to CO now for seeking extension and meanwhile I already applied for PCC today morning. Issue is, my wife was in UK for her study so I need to arrange UK PCC as well. But that's also under control.
> 
> ...


I have never called my CO too. Please share your experience if you do call them.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I lodged my application finally, friends in Australia managed to get the thing rolling... guess waiting game begins for me.


Welcome to the waiting club. Best of luck.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Open the following link: Check the Progress of an Online Application, next
> 
> Log on to eVisa https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> ...


Will I tick "No to all" and submit. 
If I do so, will I get my HAP ID or referral letter?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Will I tick "No to all" and submit.
> If I do so, will I get my HAP ID or referral letter?


No to all if u do not have any of these health conditions and then submit. Then there will be a link for you to download a referral letter for each applicant. You just have to take those printed letters and your passports to doctors and that is it. Good luck.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> No to all if u do not have any of these health conditions and then submit. Then there will be a link for you to download a referral letter for each applicant. You just have to take those printed letters and your passports to doctors and that is it. Good luck.


Please READ all of THEM and answer appropriately, I am pretty sure all are NO but it is better to declare correctly or else you may have problem with medicals.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Please READ all of THEM and answer appropriately, I am pretty sure all are NO but it is better to declare correctly or else you may have problem with medicals.


I suffered from yellowing skin i.e. so called jaundis in my childhood. But I can't remember the details. It is impossible also. What will I write in details?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Rahu bro, while I have immediately emailed CO about my 2nd installment payment, I didn't mention the pcc is expiring on 11Th.
> 
> I'm sending a mail to CO now for seeking extension and meanwhile I already applied for PCC today morning. Issue is, my wife was in UK for her study so I need to arrange UK PCC as well. But that's also under control.
> 
> ...


that's actually hard to tell. another problem is will your CO actually answer your ph call? 

since you have to manage a UK pcc, getting an extension is optimum for you considering they will allow at least 90 days. you will have until Jan 2014 to make a move which is imo pretty awesome 

furthermore, an extension is an issue of approval which requires more processing time so if you call now and have a talk to them they will probably keep a note that your PCC is going to expire soon and they will tell you that your extension issue will be considered. but whether or not your visa will be granted with an extension is solely defined by CO or even higher level approvals and over the phone they can not confirm this issue.

btw, when are you expecting to get the PCC for both you and your wife??



-


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Welcome to the waiting club. Best of luck.


Thanks .


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Will I tick "No to all" and submit.
> If I do so, will I get my HAP ID or referral letter?


DO YOU actually have YES for any of those?? may be not. then just put *no* to all. that's it. 
as soon as you are done you will have your HAP ID. take it to wahabs clinic with your passport. you will also need your ADDRESS which you mentioned in your visa application as you fill application forms in Wahabs clinic. you can also take those app forms as well just download them from website. fill it and print it. 

i would highly advise you to drink a coconut before taking the test. (no its not a joke)

best of luck with your meds

-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

*Do you have, or have you ever had, hepatitis, problems with your liver or yellowing
of the skin?
*


num_tareq said:


> I suffered from yellowing skin i.e. so called jaundis in my *childhood*. But I can't remember the details. It is impossible also. What will I write in details?


That must be at least 20 years ago right. not in recent times. Put a NO. The advantage of wohubs clinic is they will let you know if YOU actually HAVE AN ISSUE IN YOUR REPORTS.

On the same day or next ask them for your GRADE (B OR A). A is good, B is BAD. they will **NOT** tell but you have to FORCE THEM/Request them whatever. But if thats a B they will probably never upload at all.


-


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rahu said:


> Do you have, or have you ever had, hepatitis, problems with your liver or yellowing
> of the skin?
> 
> 
> ...


Thnx. I will encircle "no to all"


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rahu said:


> DO YOU actually have YES for any of those?? may be not. then just put *no* to all. that's it.
> as soon as you are done you will have your HAP ID. take it to wahabs clinic with your passport. you will also need your ADDRESS which you mentioned in your visa application as you fill application forms in Wahabs clinic. you can also take those app forms as well just download them from website. fill it and print it.
> 
> i would highly advise you to drink a coconut before taking the test. (no its not a joke)
> ...


Can you advise on what the coconut water does before the medical test.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Can you advise on what the coconut water does before the medical test.


Could u plz mention the number of form to be filled up. Or could u mention the url. Thnx for ur advice.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Can you advise on what the coconut water does before the medical test.


May be to make it easier to come up with urine sample  Just kidding guys. I also would like to know on a serious note.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> May be to make it easier to come up with urine sample  Just kidding guys. I also would like to know on a serious note.


Ha Ha Ha ! Terrific! Some times some posts give us a lot fun and laugh.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rahu said:


> Bro, could you please put some details on this TT thing??
> 
> 
> -



Better u walk to your bank in BD & explore what all option they offer u. I recall for TT HSBC BD charges $40 per remittence/transaction but u got to have USD a/c.

For me preferred options other than cash are TT, Intl Debit & Credit cards, Pre-paid Debit card, TC.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> May be to make it easier to come up with urine sample  Just kidding guys. I also would like to know on a serious note.


it may be the real reason, because they do not provide you with coconut water in Australia (at least not in melbourne)


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Can you advise on what the coconut water does before the medical test.


well, medicine is by far the worst weakness in my academia. so to pin point is impossible. However, people with skin, kidney or any thing BAD that might be revealed during urine test might benefit from drinking it.

another issue is morning urine sample contains most of the toxins of body and after several urination usually toxicity decreases. so taking urine test after lunch or in the evening might also be more effective to pass the test.


there are lots of pages in google where millions of articles exist to let us know why coconut water is superior than traditional drinks. hope you wont mind finding those yourself  


-


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rahu said:


> that's actually hard to tell. another problem is will your CO actually answer your ph call?
> 
> since you have to manage a UK pcc, getting an extension is optimum for you considering they will allow at least 90 days. you will have until Jan 2014 to make a move which is imo pretty awesome
> 
> ...


Bro, Let me understand you correctly, first... Since i have to manage UK PCC also, you mean they/CO may allow at least 90 days extension beyond my PCC expiry date of 11-12-2013 as a matter of course? Is it under CO's jurisdiction to allow me an extension on initial entry date? In such case, it will be absolutely fine with me to get an initial entry date in Jan 2014 

Second, you mentioned later that extension is an issue specially if I call them and let them know that my PCC is expiring - this will require more processing time. In that case I should not call them rather allow them to give that 90 days extension.

In worst case, if they want PCC again then that's also fine as i'm getting my PCC by 6th Nov and her by 25th Nov In Sha Allah.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

I just found some DISASTERS in the "visa application summary.pdf" sent by my CO when he asked for the 2nd installment on 16th October. My passport number & passport expiry date was completely wrong as it was taken from my previous passport which is expired back in 2011! That's not end, under secondary applicant(s) name my spouse name is completely missing!  Where as, all the information was correct in previous "visa application summary.pdf" that I had received back in 2012.

I'm really disappointed at their way of handling these crucial information  I just sent an email requesting to fix these information and to proceed further. Please keep me in your prayers and recheck all the details every time they send "visa application summary.pdf". I thought it would remain same and didn't read it in details earlier.

Hope they fix it soon!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Mistakes happen to all. Don't worry DIBP will correct it.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> I just found some DISASTERS in the "visa application summary.pdf" sent by my CO when he asked for the 2nd installment on 16th October. My passport number & passport expiry date was completely wrong as it was taken from my previous passport which is expired back in 2011! That's not end, under secondary applicant(s) name my spouse name is completely missing!  Where as, all the information was correct in previous "visa application summary.pdf" that I had received back in 2012.
> 
> I'm really disappointed at their way of handling these crucial information  I just sent an email requesting to fix these information and to proceed further. Please keep me in your prayers and recheck all the details every time they send "visa application summary.pdf". I thought it would remain same and didn't read it in details earlier.
> 
> Hope they fix it soon!:fingerscrossed:


Wish u good luck. Hope for the best.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I created HAP id thru e login visa. Then surprisingly found that my family name is `Tareq' instead of `Mohammed Tareq' & given name is `Nazim Uddin Mohammed Tareq' instead of `Nazim Uddin'. I hv appointment on next saturday for Health Examination. What will I do? Do I need correction?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Bro, Let me understand you correctly, first... Since i have to manage UK PCC also, *a)you mean they/CO may allow at least 90 days extension beyond my PCC expiry date of 11-12-2013 as a matter of course?* b) Is it under CO's jurisdiction to allow me an extension on initial entry date? In such case, it will be absolutely fine with me to get an initial entry date in Jan 2014
> 
> *a) yes.
> b) usually CO should have such an authority. in your case as PCC is expiring either CO can allow you 90 more days or s/he might need upper level approvals to do that.
> ...


 
answered above.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> I just found some DISASTERS in the "visa application summary.pdf" sent by my CO when he asked for the 2nd installment *on 16th October*. My passport number & passport expiry date was completely wrong as it was taken from my previous passport which is expired back in 2011! That's not end, under secondary applicant(s) name my spouse name is completely missing!  Where as, all the information was correct in previous "visa application summary.pdf" that I had received back in 2012.
> 
> I'm really disappointed at their way of handling these crucial information  I just sent an email requesting to fix these information and to proceed further. Please keep me in your prayers and recheck all the details every time they send "visa application summary.pdf". I thought it would remain same and didn't read it in details earlier.
> 
> Hope they fix it soon!:fingerscrossed:


Bro, this is 31th OCT and you didn't notice this since 16Th?? it does not sound good brother. anyways, as you let them know by email about this issue it should be okey. however, now you have several issues.
a) wrong information in visa application which is very crucial 
b) pcc expiring on nov 11 and hence you might request them for an extension (even if they would have considered this issue themselves)
c) second installment payment completed so you have fulfilled all there requirements.

it would be best if you summarize everything in one single mail. even better show the differences. INcorrect= abcd, correct=xyz etc. 


-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I created HAP id thru e login visa. Then surprisingly found that my family name is `Tareq' instead of `Mohammed Tareq' & given name is `Nazim Uddin Mohammed Tareq' instead of `Nazim Uddin'. I hv appointment on next saturday for Health Examination. What will I do? Do I need correction?


not sure about it. in medial center they will ask you to fill your details. so it wont be a problem as long you put your details correctly. alternatively, hav a look tomorrow to see if this corrects automatically. sometimes the website acts crazy 


-


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> I just found some DISASTERS in the "visa application summary.pdf" sent by my CO when he asked for the 2nd installment on 16th October. My passport number & passport expiry date was completely wrong as it was taken from my previous passport which is expired back in 2011! That's not end, under secondary applicant(s) name my spouse name is completely missing!  Where as, all the information was correct in previous "visa application summary.pdf" that I had received back in 2012.
> 
> I'm really disappointed at their way of handling these crucial information  I just sent an email requesting to fix these information and to proceed further. Please keep me in your prayers and recheck all the details every time they send "visa application summary.pdf". I thought it would remain same and didn't read it in details earlier.
> 
> Hope they fix it soon!:fingerscrossed:


I want to share one history from my colleagues

He went to Adelaide by getting 475 VISA on april 2011, he was going to father and finally he reached in nov 2011. after that he added his son and got VISA feb 2012. He came to BD for taking his famiy to Adelaide on june 2012. When he went to Shahajalal airport, the immigration officer informed that there is no VISA against his child, in the mean time he and his wife already passed the immigrant. He was shocked and checked that there was one digit missing for his SONs passport. he immidiatly informed to the TEAM and received correction after 2 days and reschedule to flight and went to Adelaide on july 2013..................


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

How long it took for you to change the doc status from "Required" to "Received" ? And Once it showed "Received", how many days it took to allocate a CO ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How long it took for you to change the doc status from "Required" to "Received" ? And Once it showed "Received", how many days it took to allocate a CO ?


You may get idea from here......
*Documents and its various status that appear :*
Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
Received- When the uploaded document is auto updated and marked as received. After CO allocation date changes beside "received" (does not mean finalized)
Met - Means Documents are finalized.
BF (Brought Forward) Means Documents are Finalized by CO.
TRIM (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Dear Brothers, Whoever got grant already.. did you get any mail from CO or You got your grant letter by logging in to the https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app by your TRN number? Please let me know.. urgent!!


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Plus, whoever got the grant.. did you get any mail from skillselct saying "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed" in subject line?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Plus, whoever got the grant.. did you get any mail from skillselct saying "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed" in subject line?


You will get two e-mail in your inbox......
1) From your CO------ IMMI grant notification
2) From skillselect-------------- Your EOI has been removed.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You may get idea from here......
> *Documents and its various status that appear :*
> Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> ...


Hi, tnx that was helpful, now regarding "Received", will the 'Receive Date' update when a CO is allocated? For example if the receive date is today, when a CO is allocated, will this date change to when CO actually Receives the doc ?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> You will get two e-mail in your inbox......
> 1) From your CO------ IMMI grant notification
> 2) From skillselect-------------- Your EOI has been removed.


I got the second one! But not the first one :confused2: what to do now??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi, tnx that was helpful, now regarding "Received", will the 'Receive Date' update when a CO is allocated? For example if the receive date is today, when a CO is allocated, will this date change to when CO actually Receives the doc ?


Yes, you are right.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> I got the second one! But not the first one :confused2: what to do now??


Congratulations Sahrear.

You will get first one soon or You are using an agent or you are using a yahoo account.
If you are using yahoo account then go to your e-visa page and login and embrace the grant.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

After *thewall*, *Sahrear* has brought good news for this thread amid deep frustration of 189 mates.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

If shahrear has to wait this weekend for this grant, it will be the longest weekend in his life.....advance congratulations Shahrear. Your case brings hope to us


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Congratulations Sahrear.
> 
> You will get first one soon or You are using an agent or you are using a yahoo account.
> If you are using yahoo account then go to your e-visa page and login and embrace the grant.


Mithu93ku bro, thanks but I use gmail plus I can see a grant letter in e-visa page but when I click it, it opens in a new tab but no content! So I'm entirely confused about it and not sure if I should celebrate or not 

Is it possible that CO forgot to send the email from his end? And is it possible that there is some problem in e-visa page that I can't open the grant letter? 

I'm lost!


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> If shahrear has to wait this weekend for this grant, it will be the longest weekend in his life.....advance congratulations Shahrear. Your case brings hope to us


Bro.. I don't know what to say.. Please see my post above. .


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Mithu93ku bro, thanks but I use gmail plus I can see a grant letter in e-visa page but when I click it, it opens in a new tab but no content! So I'm entirely confused about it and not sure if I should celebrate or not
> 
> Is it possible that CO forgot to send the email from his end? And is it possible that there is some problem in e-visa page that I can't open the grant letter?
> 
> I'm lost!


System may down now but what I said is correct. Celebrate now!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Mithu93ku bro, thanks but I use gmail plus I can see a grant letter in e-visa page but when I click it, it opens in a new tab but no content! So I'm entirely confused about it and not sure if I should celebrate or not
> 
> Is it possible that CO forgot to send the email from his end? And is it possible that there is some problem in e-visa page that I can't open the grant letter?
> 
> I'm lost!


Congrats Shahrear! Celebrate the moment without any confusion. Still I can't download grant letter from evisa portal, though I got it in last June. Your CO will email you the letter anytime soon.

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Mithu93ku bro, thanks but I use gmail plus I can see a grant letter in e-visa page but when I click it, it opens in a new tab but no content! So I'm entirely confused about it and not sure if I should celebrate or not
> 
> Is it possible that CO forgot to send the email from his end? And is it possible that there is some problem in e-visa page that I can't open the grant letter?
> 
> I'm lost!


Try using different browsers n let us know of the good news bro


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

If the validity of PCC and MED is about to expire just before the Grant issuance, will the CO extend the validity of those OR ask to redo again? Or in the worst case, ask to go and validate the Visa within 15-20 days ?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> If the validity of PCC and MED is about to expire just before the Grant issuance, will the CO extend the validity of those OR ask to redo again? Or in the worst case, ask to go and validate the Visa within 15-20 days ?


That's the biggest worry at this moment!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Mithu93ku bro, thanks but I use gmail plus I can see a grant letter in e-visa page but when I click it, it opens in a new tab but no content! So I'm entirely confused about it and not sure if I should celebrate or not
> 
> Is it possible that CO forgot to send the email from his end? And is it possible that there is some problem in e-visa page that I can't open the grant letter?
> 
> I'm lost!


One of my colleagues, who got grant on 2nd oct 2013, applied for 175 on 24th nov 2011. Before his grant notice, he found your case is finalized after logged in e-visa page on 29th sep 2013. after two days back he Received grant letter. 

DID YOU SEE SUCH KIND OF MESSAGE ?


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Congratulations sharear bhai


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> That's the biggest worry at this moment!


congrats sahrear.
hope u get soom the letter.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> I got the second one! But not the first one :confused2: what to do now??


Advance congrats to sahrear vai & all the best for the upcoming challenges! 
Thanks


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> congrats sahrear.
> hope u get soom the letter.


Mamun bhai.. whats ur co initials?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

ozstyle said:


> mamun bhai.. Whats ur co initials?


b k


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Mithu93ku bro, thanks but I use gmail plus I can see a grant letter in e-visa page but when I click it, it opens in a new tab but no content! So I'm entirely confused about it and not sure if I should celebrate or not
> 
> Is it possible that CO forgot to send the email from his end? And is it possible that there is some problem in e-visa page that I can't open the grant letter?
> 
> I'm lost!


Congr8s in advance.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> That's the biggest worry at this moment!


Congratz sahrear ..inshallah u will get the expected mail soon ..


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> I got the second one! But not the first one :confused2: what to do now??


Congrats man, pls keep in touch.
Mine: Point: 65, EOI submitted: 08 June,'13, EOI invitation (189): 01 July,'13, Visa Applied: 14 July,'13, Team13: 20 Aug,'13, CO assigned:27 Sept,'13, Med: 08 Oct,'13, PCC: 22 Oct.'13, Grant:


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How long it took for you to change the doc status from "Required" to "Received" ? And Once it showed "Received", how many days it took to allocate a CO ?


It varies, for mine, specially for pcc, i submitted on 23rd oct. and recvd on 31st oct.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I created HAP id thru e login visa. Then surprisingly found that my family name is `Tareq' instead of `Mohammed Tareq' & given name is `Nazim Uddin Mohammed Tareq' instead of `Nazim Uddin'. I hv appointment on next saturday for Health Examination. What will I do? Do I need correction?


Is it better to submit medical only after requested?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Is it better to submit medical only after requested?


I'm planning to get it done in January anyway ... BTW how much it costs in Wahab's Clinic for single person ??


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> I'm planning to get it done in January anyway ... BTW how much it costs in Wahab's Clinic for single person ??


BDT 3000

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Is it better to submit medical only after requested?


I did it today thru wahab's. In the hope in mind that 1.5 months will take to clear med. And 3 months to go to complete 12 months time line.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I would provide data again man - no confusion
> 
> Country - Nepal
> 
> ...


It takes time for digital country


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

rahu said:


> Hi guys, what is the best bank in OZ to keep money? best means cheapest in terms of maintenance and service charges. and what kind of account is optimum? duel currency (usd aud) or simply aud??
> 
> any idea guys??
> 
> -


Nab has no charges ...for anyone whatsoever ..unlimited transactions..fair number of atm booths..i have one..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> Nab has no charges ...for anyone whatsoever ..unlimited transactions..fair number of atm booths..i have one..


Is there any option to transfer money to this NAB account?


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

Dear expert brothers, i have applied under 190 subclass on 8-10-13 through an agent from BD. i applied vetassass on 31-3-13 and got out come on 15-7-13. i have observed that 1-2 applicatant got refusal becoz of their point deduction on employment from DIAC. i got 7 yrs exp in GP and Robi but i claimed 5yrs. Now will Diac deduct any point from my work exp? i claimed point from june2008-june 13 coz completed my BBA in june 2008 and before that i used work as a part time employee. pls reply coz i am worried. thanks a lot.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I'm planning to get it done in January anyway ... BTW how much it costs in Wahab's Clinic for single person ??


At wahab: adult 3000, kid 2000. For mine it took: we two and two kids (8+3) total:10000/= (tk.ten thousand)


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

Sazzad H said:


> Dear expert brothers, i have applied under 190 subclass on 8-10-13 through an agent from BD. i applied vetassass on 31-3-13 and got out come on 15-7-13. i have observed that 1-2 applicatant got refusal becoz of their point deduction on employment from DIAC. i got 7 yrs exp in GP and Robi but i claimed 5yrs. Now will Diac deduct any point from my work exp? i claimed point from june2008-june 13 coz completed my BBA in june 2008 and before that i used work as a part time employee. pls reply coz i am worried. thanks a lot.


Expert brothers, pls help....!


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Is it better to submit medical only after requested?


same question from me. Coz I am waiting for my agent to ask for it. But no response from his side.  should i wait?


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> It takes time for digital country


Nice saying.....noticeable difference.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers, Whoever got grant already.. did you get any mail from CO or You got your grant letter by logging in to the https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app by your TRN number? Please let me know.. urgent!!


Bro you would get an email from CO like this

XXXXXX/XXXXXX - TRN - LAST NAME, GIVEN NAME - IMMI Grant Notification‏

then you will also receive another email:

Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.

Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
You have been granted a visa
You have been refused a visa
You have withdrawn a visa application
You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
Your EOI has been cancelled by DIAC





anyways, as it appears now. Its time to celebrate -- without any confusion. 


congrats *Sahrear* brother, you made it


-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sazzad H said:


> Dear expert brothers, i have applied under 190 subclass on 8-10-13 through an agent from BD. i applied vetassass on 31-3-13 and got out come on 15-7-13. i have observed that 1-2 applicatant got refusal becoz of their point deduction on employment from DIAC. i got 7 yrs exp in GP and Robi but i claimed 5yrs. Now will Diac deduct any point from my work exp? i claimed point from june2008-june 13 coz completed my BBA in june 2008 and before that i used work as a part time employee. pls reply coz i am worried. thanks a lot.


its necessary to be very very careful about exp claim in EOI. usually, your assessment letter should mention some dates. *The following employment AFTER *etc. If this line appears in your assessment letter then you must not claim ANY points for years before this date. so w/o seeing the contents of your letter its not possible to tell whether you have calculated your exp correctly.


-


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

rahu said:


> its necessary to be very very careful about exp claim in EOI. usually, your assessment letter should mention some dates. *The following employment AFTER *etc. If this line appears in your assessment letter then you must not claim ANY points for years before this date. so w/o seeing the contents of your letter its not possible to tell whether you have calculated your exp correctly.
> 
> 
> -


Rahu bhai, my email is [email protected]. can u mgs me ur number. need to talk with u bhai, if u dont mind.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rahu said:


> Bro you would get an email from CO like this
> 
> XXXXXX/XXXXXX - TRN - LAST NAME, GIVEN NAME - IMMI Grant Notification‏
> 
> ...


Rahu bro, I got the second letter but not the first one. I wonder how did I get the second mail without the 1st one. Isn't illogical or exceptional? I guess 1st one will have the initial entry date.

I'm about to celebrate bro but without the first one... something holding me back.. 

Let's hope for the best for tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> same question from me. Coz I am waiting for my agent to ask for it. But no response from his side.  should i wait?


For 190's, waiting for med request is wastage of time. U may proceed. By the way, which agent u r using?


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Rahu bro, I got the second letter but not the first one. I wonder how did I get the second mail without the 1st one. Isn't illogical or exceptional? I guess 1st one will have the initial entry date.
> 
> I'm about to celebrate bro but without the first one... something holding me back..
> 
> Let's hope for the best for tomorrow :fingerscrossed:



Inshallah Sahrear Bhai, You will get it soon... Congratulations....It feel better when someone from 189 got visa...Hope things are moving...However keep in touch....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

rahu said:


> its necessary to be very very careful about exp claim in EOI. usually, your assessment letter should mention some dates. *The following employment AFTER *etc. If this line appears in your assessment letter then you must not claim ANY points for years before this date. so w/o seeing the contents of your letter its not possible to tell whether you have calculated your exp correctly.
> 
> 
> -


Dear Rahu bhai,
For ur convenience, below I am quoted exjectly what has been mentioned in my Vetasses result:

“Employment assessed: Manager, Business Sales & Service, XXX Ltd (06/2011 to 03/2013)
Duration of Employment: Based on the evidence provided, at least two yeras of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five yeras before the date of applying for this skill assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirement of this occupation. “

Note that my past employer's experience from 04/2006 to 06/2011 not mentioned in the assessment. 
Pls suggest me and give your kind feedback. thanks


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Australia40 said:


> Inshallah Sahrear Bhai, You will get it soon... Congratulations....It feel better when someone from 189 got visa...Hope things are moving...However keep in touch....:fingerscrossed:


Bro Australia40, i like your words "It feel better when someone from 189 got visa...Hope things are moving"...........same feeling i carry, keep in touch pls.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sazzad H said:


> Dear Rahu bhai,
> For ur convenience, below I am quoted exjectly what has been mentioned in my Vetasses result:
> 
> “Employment assessed: Manager, Business Sales & Service, XXX Ltd (06/2011 to 03/2013)
> ...


Dear Sazzad H,
You have nothing to worry about. Same words are in my VETASSESS skill assessment result and I claimed 8yrs+ experience . Here VETASSESS assessed two years of your employment and they suggested at least five years is relevant and so you could claim your total 7+ years experience. 
DIBP would not deduct your experience .
Cheers !


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

*Pls help Mithu Bhai!*



mithu93ku said:


> Dear mate
> 
> I have uploaded form 1221 for me and my spouse
> It is not mandatory but repeating information of form 80.
> ...


Dear Mithu bhai,

I am in big confution! i have lodged my 190 visa on 8th Oct,2013. I have claimed 10 points for my work experience. But some one told me Vetasses assessed only 2 yrs of my work exp.

For ur convinience, I am quoted exjectly what has been mentioned in my Vetasses result:

“Employment assessed: Manager, Business Sales & Service, XXX Ltd (06/2011 to 03/2013)
Duration of Employment: Based on the evidence provided, at least two yeras of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five yeras before the date of applying for this skill assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirement of this occupation. “

Note that my past employer's experience from 04/2006 to 06/2011 not mentioned in the assessment. 
Since ur a Vetasses expert pls give ur remark on this issue. Bhai i am really worried and waiting for ur reply. Thanks


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Rahu bro, I got the second letter but not the first one. I wonder how did I get the second mail without the 1st one. Isn't illogical or exceptional? I guess 1st one will have the initial entry date.
> 
> I'm about to celebrate bro but without the first one... something holding me back..
> 
> Let's hope for the best for tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


Nothing to hold back brother. Since you can see grant letter (ok, w/o contents  ) it means you have been granted. Perhaps the system is acting up. but thats it. 
i have also got a feeling that you have been granted an extension for your PCC as well. 

just to keep things moving, better plan for the big move now. when things start to happen they indeed happen really quickly. isn't it? best of luck brother. a deep sigh of relief. 

oh what a terrific match we have just seen. well done bangle tigers 


-


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Waiting for Sahrear Bhai's Grant*

All applicants under 189 (even 190 and 489) are waiting for Sahrear Bhai grant notice. It may indicates next applicant timeline and a perception for Bangladeshi applicants how long it is reqd to grant a VISA. 

Have a good day for Sahrear Bhai


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sazzad H said:


> Dear Mithu bhai,
> 
> I am in big confution! i have lodged my 190 visa on 8th Oct,2013. I have claimed 10 points for my work experience. But some one told me Vetasses assessed only 2 yrs of my work exp.
> 
> ...


Dear,
VETASSESS also did not mention my first employer ( Total two employer ) experience.
So, I was also little bit worry like you. 

Relax and cheers with Banglawash! 
Do not forget to send sweet at my home at Grant day!


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> At wahab: adult 3000, kid 2000. For mine it took: we two and two kids (8+3) total:10000/= (tk.ten thousand)


Do they require urine sample of kids?


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear,
> VETASSESS also did not mention my first employer ( Total two employer ) experience.
> So, I was also little bit worry like you.
> 
> ...


Got it bhai...thanks...surely I will not forget to send sweets if I get grant...


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Zolter said:


> Do they require urine sample of kids?


Didn't require for my son of 2 y old.

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How long it took for you to change the doc status from "Required" to "Received" ? And Once it showed "Received", how many days it took to allocate a CO ?


well, since you are 189 it may be different. in my case it was "received" the same day i uploaded (Aug 05 - the day of my application). its best to upload ALL documents in a single upload. co was allocated on the third week of application. 

ALL means - education (bsc,hsc,ssc), ielts, assessment, job history (pay roll, bank stmt, pf/gf, supervisor reference, contract letters), birth certificate, passport, personal history (form 80 - make sure there is NO GAP in periods) and the embassy response in case of refusals (i had one for denmark. so i uploaded both the (application) receipt and decision in one single pdf.)
meds and pcc?? i dont think it would be wise though to perform them right now.

best of luck.


-


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Dear all, For your update, no mail today from CO. I think he is taking a real test of patience and I'm getting disappointed. 

Shall I send a mail querying about the skillselect mail? Or just updated? I'm getting paranoid now about the initial entry date.

It's frustrating to hang in their like this


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rahu said:


> well, since you are 189 it may be different. in my case it was "received" the same day i uploaded (Aug 05 - the day of my application). its best to upload ALL documents in a single upload. co was allocated on the third week of application.
> 
> ALL means - education (bsc,hsc,ssc), ielts, assessment, job history (pay roll, bank stmt, pf/gf, supervisor reference, contract letters), birth certificate, passport, personal history (form 80 - make sure there is NO GAP in periods) and the embassy response in case of refusals (i had one for denmark. so i uploaded both the (application) receipt and decision in one single pdf.)
> meds and pcc?? i dont think it would be wise though to perform them right now.
> ...



Yeah I had a refusal too for UK Student Visa but that was nearly 10 years back .. so I dont have anything left of it such as any papers or receipt, even though I mentioned it in Form 80.

But now the confusion is really about when to do PCC & Med, and after some thought I think I would go for these on January, another issue is one of my foreign PCCs would be issued within the end of this month.. so, if they strictly adhere to the rules, and takes full 12 months, I'll have just a month to validate Visa, I guess I just have to keep myself fully prepared to act upon really fast if this kind of scenario does come up...

But I saw COs to take a more relaxed approach regarding this validation time in case of other nationals... so lets just hope for the best.


----------



## registerme (Sep 12, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear all, For your update, no mail today from CO. I think he is taking a real test of patience and I'm getting disappointed.
> 
> Shall I send a mail querying about the skillselect mail? Or just updated? I'm getting paranoid now about the initial entry date.
> 
> It's frustrating to hang in their like this



Yes you should send an email ...


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yeah I had a refusal too for UK Student Visa *but that was nearly 10 years back *.. so I dont have anything left of it such as any papers or receipt, even though I mentioned it in Form 80.
> 
> But now the confusion is really about when to do PCC & Med, and after some thought I think I would go for these on January, another issue is one of my foreign PCCs would be issued within the end of this month.. so, if they strictly adhere to the rules, and takes full 12 months, I'll have just a month to validate Visa, I guess I just have to keep myself fully prepared to act upon really fast if this kind of scenario does come up...
> 
> But I saw COs to take a more relaxed approach regarding this validation time in case of other nationals... so lets just hope for the best.


10 or 100 whatever the time be its completely natural that you can lose those details. i think diac will not proceed until they find reasons of refusal. so it would be better if by contacting with UK border agency should you collect the details yourself. otherwise it might even further delay the process. 
regarding pcc. have you already requested for it?? if yes nothing to do. but if no then wait at least 4-5 months


-


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Dear all, For your update, no mail today from CO. I think he is taking a real test of patience and I'm getting disappointed.
> 
> Shall I send a mail querying about the skillselect mail? Or just updated? I'm getting paranoid now about the initial entry date.
> 
> It's frustrating to hang in their like this


In my opinion, have a conversation with your CO over phone. It'll make every thing clear instantly.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rahu said:


> 10 or 100 whatever the time be its completely natural that you can lose those details. i think diac will not proceed until they find reasons of refusal. so it would be better if by contacting with UK border agency should you collect the details yourself. otherwise it might even further delay the process.
> regarding pcc. have you already requested for it?? if yes nothing to do. but if no then wait at least 4-5 months
> 
> -


Yes I've contacted with VFS BD here but they say they've no idea how they can provide that informatio after so long... and advised me to contact UKBA directly and gave me an email address... so far its a week already I've not got any reply to my email... Actually I am not worried about that, let the AUS Immigration check that out with UKBA (with my old passport number) if they want and if that student visa record really exists till now.

Well yeah actually I applied for that PCC as sometimes it does take nearly 4 months and may be even more if complications arise, but now they are saying they gonna gve it to me end of this month which means it would be taking a little over 2 months ...

Anyway there's one question in Form 80 asking how my parents got citizenship of Bangladesh, I put "By Birth", but obviously at that time it was "East Pakistan"... so did you wrote the same or anything more explaining the issue?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear all, For your update, no mail today from CO. I think he is taking a real test of patience and I'm getting disappointed.
> 
> Shall I send a mail querying about the skillselect mail? Or just updated? I'm getting paranoid now about the initial entry date.
> 
> It's frustrating to hang in their like this


If you still have any confusion about Grant, check VEVO. Do not call or email CO.
https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yes I've contacted with VFS BD here but they say they've no idea how they can provide that informatio after so long... and advised me to contact UKBA directly and gave me an email address... so far its a week already *I've not got any reply to my email*... Actually I am not worried about that, let the AUS Immigration check that out with UKBA (with my old passport number) if they want and if that student visa record really exists till now.
> 
> Well yeah actually I applied for that PCC as sometimes it does take nearly 4 months and may be even more if complications arise, but now they are saying they gonna gve it to me end of this month which means it would be taking a little over 2 months ...
> 
> Anyway there's one question in Form 80 asking how my parents got citizenship of Bangladesh, *I put "By Birth",* *but obviously at that time it was "East Pakistan"*... so did you wrote the same or anything more explaining the issue?


yet you must follow up this issue once in every two-three weeks. there is no reason to believe UK deleted your records. they might have archived your papers but the final decision what is a computer generated copy must be there in their database. all you need is a duplicate of that.

by birth is absolutely correct. i did the same as well. no need to put East Pakistan in this case at all. 

-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> If you still have any confusion about Grant, check VEVO. Do not call or email CO.
> https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


absolutely great advice!!


-


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> If you still have any confusion about Grant, check VEVO. Do not call or email CO.
> https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


Is VEVO updated before sending out Grant letter ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Is VEVO updated before sending out Grant letter ?


After the Grant. E-mail letter is not a factor for VEVO and skillselect.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Rahu bro, I got the second letter but not the first one. I wonder how did I get the second mail without the 1st one. Isn't illogical or exceptional? I guess 1st one will have the initial entry date.
> 
> I'm about to celebrate bro but without the first one... something holding me back..
> 
> Let's hope for the best for tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


Sahrear Bro, When did you submit your Form 80 ? Kindly let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Brothers, I did check VEVO and it's absolutely fine where it have visa details but it doesn't mention the *Initial entry date* so I can't plan properly. Plus, isn't it weird that everywhere it shows granted but no where I can find the initial entry date and my CO is completely silent?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> After the Grant. E-mail letter is not a factor for VEVO and skillselect.


Well I was thinking when Record in VEVO appeares, Before the Grant Letter or After ?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

On my query my CO replied:

"Unfortunately, I am unable to give you a definitive timeframe for the completion of the external checks as these are undertaken by an external agency.

We generally do not request health and character until the checks are completed as they are subject to validity periods.

The minimum timeframe for the checks is usually around 12 months however I have had some which have been closer to 18 months.

Having said that, if you proceed with your health checks, we will be able to finalise your application as soon as the security checking is finalised".

I did my med on 02.11.2013.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> On my query my CO replied:
> 
> "Unfortunately, I am unable to give you a definitive timeframe for the completion of the external checks as these are undertaken by an external agency.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the valuable info. wish u all the best.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Brothers, I did check VEVO and it's absolutely fine where it have visa details but it doesn't mention the *Initial entry date* so I can't plan properly. Plus, isn't it weird that everywhere it shows granted but no where I can find the initial entry date and my CO is completely silent?


So initial entry date is your main concern now! Celebrate one week at least. 
You would get minimum 1-3 months for that.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well I was thinking when Record in VEVO appeares, Before the Grant Letter or After ?


Just when your CO push the Grant button!


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> So initial entry date is your main concern now! Celebrate one week at least.
> You would get minimum 1-3 months for that.


Thanks 

But for celebration why don't we meet at least who are in Dhaka City? 

All, what say you?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Meanwhile, shall I send an email to my CO?


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Meanwhile, shall I send an email to my CO?


Dear Mr. Sahrear, During your time it was 189 or 175? U already passing one year, i can see mine, may be in 2015!!! Wish u all the best.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Meanwhile, shall I send an email to my CO?


I would suggest to wait one week. Yes You could call DIBP frontdesk to inform about your grant letter issue.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Thanks
> 
> But for celebration why don't we meet at least who are in Dhaka City?
> 
> All, what say you?


I am in Uttara; when you are near this area, give me a buzz.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I am in Uttara; when you are near this area, give me a buzz.


I live in Dhaka Cantonment...lets meet this friday if guys are free


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

At Last.... Some Great News!!
Congratulations Shahrear Bhai


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

Today, I got my first mail from my CO. I have already submitted my marriage certificate. My CO asked me for some "further evidence" of my relationship. I don't have a joint account with my wife and I live in my parent's house. Now what sort of "further evidences" can i submit?? What sort of documents you guys sent beside marriage certificate?? Please give me some suggestions


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Today, I got my first mail from my CO. I have already submitted my marriage certificate. My CO asked me for some "further evidence" of my relationship. I don't have a joint account with my wife and I live in my parent's house. Now what sort of "further evidences" can i submit?? What sort of documents you guys sent beside marriage certificate?? Please give me some suggestions


perhaps you could send some photos. you must have wedding photos right?? photos of you and your family members. your and her family members etc. send 10-15 casual photos. the photos that you shared in facebook etc. 


-


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, I am planning to send some photos. anything else?? any documentary evidences??


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Brothers, I did check VEVO and it's absolutely fine where it have visa details but it doesn't mention the *Initial entry date* so I can't plan properly. Plus, isn't it weird that everywhere it shows granted but no where I can find the initial entry date and my CO is completely silent?


as mentioned in my previous post - they must have given you at least one month of entry time before they decided to grant you. so considering you have been granted on Nov 02 2013. you initial entry must not be earlier than December 02 2013. 

perhaps they gave you even more than this but even if not, you still have 30 valuable days to make a decent move. as long as your vevo details are correct you would face no complexity in the airport.

however, it will be best at this point to call diac and ask your initial date. 


-


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Yes, I am planning to send some photos. anything else?? any documentary evidences??


wish u all the best.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Yes, I am planning to send some photos. anything else?? any documentary evidences??


we all have some soft of liquid money to save us out in rough times. 

do you have bank savings? FDR? Sanchoypotry etc where your nominee is your wife?? 
that will suffice i suppose.


alternatively, if your wife has the same that will also work.


-


----------



## rana_abhijit (Feb 8, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Yes, I am planning to send some photos. anything else?? any documentary evidences??


If you can you send written declaration from you and your wife separately. Some pictures( marriage , social functions), shopping receipt, hotel/ fly tickets etc


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Today, I got my first mail from my CO. I have already submitted my marriage certificate. My CO asked me for some "further evidence" of my relationship. I don't have a joint account with my wife and I live in my parent's house. Now what sort of "further evidences" can i submit?? What sort of documents you guys sent beside marriage certificate?? Please give me some suggestions


try to give your Nikanama of course Notarized...cheers..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Brothers, I did check VEVO and it's absolutely fine where it have visa details but it doesn't mention the *Initial entry date* so I can't plan properly. Plus, isn't it weird that everywhere it shows granted but no where I can find the initial entry date and my CO is completely silent?


I think it'd be very near for u - the same happened to me as well  :smash:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rahu said:


> as mentioned in my previous post - they must have given you at least one month of entry time before they decided to grant you. so considering you have been granted on Nov 02 2013. you initial entry must not be earlier than December 02 2013.
> 
> perhaps they gave you even more than this but even if not, you still have 30 valuable days to make a decent move. as long as your vevo details are correct you would face no complexity in the airport.
> 
> ...



I had short yet exciting 24 days betwn *Grant* & *IED* - :roll:


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

*Med status*

Hi All,

I did my medical on 20/10/2013.
On evisa page, "organise your health" link disappeared on 28/10/2013 and my medical status changed to "Health requirements finalised".

Please check the attached screenshot.

so, what is my medical status now? referred or cleared?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

saydur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did my medical on 20/10/2013.
> On evisa page, "organise your health" link disappeared on 28/10/2013 and my medical status changed to "Health requirements finalised".
> ...


since meds link disappeared it means its CLEARED. did you notified it to CO?? do it immediately if not done yet.

by this week or next 

cheers!


-


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sharear bhai has got granted, so who is next in line. I guess Mirza bhai can update us on this. Whoever is next should reach out to his CO and get an update. It was not until Shahrear asked his CO, then he received a positive email from CO. 

Just wonder when will our turn come. Longer the wait less the luxury of being in BD after grant knowing that I will be in OZ soon...you know what I mean


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Sharear bhai has got granted, so who is next in line. I guess Mirza bhai can update us on this. Whoever is next should reach out to his CO and get an update. It was not until Shahrear asked his CO, then he received a positive email from CO.
> 
> Just wonder when will our turn come. Longer the wait less the luxury of being in BD after grant knowing that I will be in OZ soon...you know what I mean


I guess next is zolter.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Sharear bhai has got granted, so who is next in line. I guess Mirza bhai can update us on this. Whoever is next should reach out to his CO and get an update. It was not until Shahrear asked his CO, then he received a positive email from CO.
> 
> Just wonder when will our turn come. Longer the wait less the luxury of being in BD after grant knowing that I will be in OZ soon...you know what I mean


Dear Aus1 bhai, Why not u next, hope for the best.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Dear Aus1 bhai, Why not u next, hope for the best.


Bhai that would be the day in my life. But I would pray that those who have applied before me should see the end of their waiting agony first


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Bhai that would be the day in my life. But I would pray that those who have applied before me should see the end of their waiting agony first


Really good thinking. 

Anyway pls. keep intouch.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Cöngrats Sahrear.
What is ur first entry date


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

I guess it me next in line but I am yet to receive a request for medical as my CO told me that it was not yet time for me to under go one, and will inform me when I need to do so.

I guess my wait will be longer than 12 months. 28th Nov will be complete 12 months.

Wishing for the best.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahrear have you received your grant letter yet?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Dear Brothers, as you may know I sent an email to my CO yesterday asking about my IED. But there was no reply from him hence I called DIAC around our time 9:40 AM (AUS time 2:40 PM). The agent at DIAC very cooperative and patiently listened to my concern on IED and then asked me to hold for a minute to go thru my file. After few minutes she returned and informed me that I will get the notification mail shortly and my IED is 11 Feb 2014 - so I actually got 90 days beyond my PCC expiry date of 11 Nov 2013. Exactly you guys anticipated!

So, it seems all good for me now and expecting the notification mail soon from my CO. Moving forward, i'm actually thinking to move for good rather than going once to make the entry only. We are three people and each time visit to Australia will cost more than BDT 300K!

That's the update from my end


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers, as you may know I sent an email to my CO yesterday asking about my IED. But there was no reply from him hence I called DIAC around our time 9:40 AM (AUS time 2:40 PM). The agent at DIAC very cooperative and patiently listened to my concern on IED and then asked me to hold for a minute to go thru my file. After few minutes she returned and informed me that I will get the notification mail shortly and my IED is 11 Feb 2014 - so I actually got 90 days beyond my PCC expiry date of 11 Nov 2013. Exactly you guys anticipated!
> 
> So, it seems all good for me now and expecting the notification mail soon from my CO. Moving forward, i'm actually thinking to move for good rather than going once to make the entry only. We are three people and each time visit to Australia will cost more than BDT 300K!
> 
> That's the update from my end



Congrats Sahrear Bhai


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers, as you may know I sent an email to my CO yesterday asking about my IED. But there was no reply from him hence I called DIAC around our time 9:40 AM (AUS time 2:40 PM). The agent at DIAC very cooperative and patiently listened to my concern on IED and then asked me to hold for a minute to go thru my file. After few minutes she returned and informed me that I will get the notification mail shortly and my IED is 11 Feb 2014 - so I actually got 90 days beyond my PCC expiry date of 11 Nov 2013. Exactly you guys anticipated!
> 
> So, it seems all good for me now and expecting the notification mail soon from my CO. Moving forward, i'm actually thinking to move for good rather than going once to make the entry only. We are three people and each time visit to Australia will cost more than BDT 300K!
> 
> That's the update from my end


I told you all of these!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

rahu said:


> since meds link disappeared it means its CLEARED. did you notified it to CO?? do it immediately if not done yet.
> 
> by this week or next
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Yes, I have sent a mail to my CO and waiting for his response.


----------



## BD2AUS (Jul 6, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers, as you may know I sent an email to my CO yesterday asking about my IED. But there was no reply from him hence I called DIAC around our time 9:40 AM (AUS time 2:40 PM). The agent at DIAC very cooperative and patiently listened to my concern on IED and then asked me to hold for a minute to go thru my file. After few minutes she returned and informed me that I will get the notification mail shortly and my IED is 11 Feb 2014 - so I actually got 90 days beyond my PCC expiry date of 11 Nov 2013. Exactly you guys anticipated!
> 
> So, it seems all good for me now and expecting the notification mail soon from my CO. Moving forward, i'm actually thinking to move for good rather than going once to make the entry only. We are three people and each time visit to Australia will cost more than BDT 300K!
> 
> That's the update from my end


Congrats, Sahrear bhai.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats Sahrear on your grant. It is as good as done.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers, as you may know I sent an email to my CO yesterday asking about my IED. But there was no reply from him hence I called DIAC around our time 9:40 AM (AUS time 2:40 PM). The agent at DIAC very cooperative and patiently listened to my concern on IED and then asked me to hold for a minute to go thru my file. After few minutes she returned and informed me that I will get the notification mail shortly and my IED is 11 Feb 2014 - so I actually got 90 days beyond my PCC expiry date of 11 Nov 2013. Exactly you guys anticipated!
> 
> So, it seems all good for me now and expecting the notification mail soon from my CO. Moving forward, i'm actually thinking to move for good rather than going once to make the entry only. We are three people and each time visit to Australia will cost more than BDT 300K!
> 
> That's the update from my end


Congratulations once again my friend. Wish you all the best for future n please don't forget about us.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers, as you may know I sent an email to my CO yesterday asking about my IED. But there was no reply from him hence I called DIAC around our time 9:40 AM (AUS time 2:40 PM). The agent at DIAC very cooperative and patiently listened to my concern on IED and then asked me to hold for a minute to go thru my file. After few minutes she returned and informed me that I will get the notification mail shortly and my IED is 11 Feb 2014 - so I actually got 90 days beyond my PCC expiry date of 11 Nov 2013. Exactly you guys anticipated!
> 
> So, it seems all good for me now and expecting the notification mail soon from my CO. Moving forward, i'm actually thinking to move for good rather than going once to make the entry only. We are three people and each time visit to Australia will cost more than BDT 300K!
> 
> That's the update from my end


Congr8s once again.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

saydur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did my medical on 20/10/2013.
> On evisa page, "organise your health" link disappeared on 28/10/2013 and my medical status changed to "Health requirements finalised".
> ...


Hi... Could you please tell me how did you get this screen? My portal is completely different !


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, I just found this thread and I find it pretty useful since 189 Iranian applicants and 189 applicants from bangladesh seem to face similar delays due to security checks. 

Could you give me an update regarding the number of 189 cases of applicants from Bangladesh who got grants or 2nd app charge, med/pcc call so far? I tried to search but there are more than 100 pages to browse! 

Anywyas, I looked into a datasheet from iranian applicants and I have seen some grants from people who got CO's in mid-oct 2012, nov 2012, and even jan 2013 .. .. 

Would appreciate your updates. Below is my own timeline FYI 

app lodge: nov 2012
CO&form80 : early jan


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi... Could you please tell me how did you get this screen? My portal is completely different !


You applied under EOI. But I am 176 applicant (applied before EOI came into effect). So it might not be the same for both of us.

Anyways, I got it from this link:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers, as you may know I sent an email to my CO yesterday asking about my IED. But there was no reply from him hence I called DIAC around our time 9:40 AM (AUS time 2:40 PM). The agent at DIAC very cooperative and patiently listened to my concern on IED and then asked me to hold for a minute to go thru my file. After few minutes she returned and informed me that I will get the notification mail shortly and my IED is 11 Feb 2014 - so I actually got 90 days beyond my PCC expiry date of 11 Nov 2013. Exactly you guys anticipated!
> 
> So, it seems all good for me now and expecting the notification mail soon from my CO. Moving forward, i'm actually thinking to move for good rather than going once to make the entry only. We are three people and each time visit to Australia will cost more than BDT 300K!
> 
> That's the update from my end


congratulation friend.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers, as you may know I sent an email to my CO yesterday asking about my IED. But there was no reply from him hence I called DIAC around our time 9:40 AM (AUS time 2:40 PM). The agent at DIAC very cooperative and patiently listened to my concern on IED and then asked me to hold for a minute to go thru my file. After few minutes she returned and informed me that I will get the notification mail shortly and my IED is 11 Feb 2014 - so I actually got 90 days beyond my PCC expiry date of 11 Nov 2013. Exactly you guys anticipated!
> 
> So, it seems all good for me now and expecting the notification mail soon from my CO. Moving forward, i'm actually thinking to move for good rather than going once to make the entry only. We are three people and each time visit to Australia will cost more than BDT 300K!
> 
> That's the update from my end


yes this is exactly what we were waiting to here! congrats once again!

(btw, update your signature )


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers, as you may know I sent an email to my CO yesterday asking about my IED. But there was no reply from him hence I called DIAC around our time 9:40 AM (AUS time 2:40 PM). The agent at DIAC very cooperative and patiently listened to my concern on IED and then asked me to hold for a minute to go thru my file. After few minutes she returned and informed me that I will get the notification mail shortly and my IED is 11 Feb 2014 - so I actually got 90 days beyond my PCC expiry date of 11 Nov 2013. Exactly you guys anticipated!
> 
> So, it seems all good for me now and expecting the notification mail soon from my CO. Moving forward, i'm actually thinking to move for good rather than going once to make the entry only. We are three people and each time visit to Australia will cost more than BDT 300K!
> 
> That's the update from my end


Great news for Bangladeshi 189 applicants. Congratulations from our heart and best of luck for you and your family.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi... Could you please tell me how did you get this screen? My portal is completely different !


Ashif you applied on July and still haven't got a CO ?? If I am not mistaken you are suppose to receive an email when the case is assigned to an officer.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone, I just found this thread and I find it pretty useful since 189 Iranian applicants and 189 applicants from bangladesh seem to face similar delays due to security checks.
> 
> Could you give me an update regarding the number of 189 cases of applicants from Bangladesh who got grants or 2nd app charge, med/pcc call so far? I tried to search but there are more than 100 pages to browse!
> 
> ...



Even though I don't have exact count, but the number of successful 189 cases are very few as of now and many of them are still under processing.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Even though I don't have exact count, but the number of successful 189 cases are very few as of now and many of them are still under processing.


The wall & shahrear are successful 189 after implementation of eoi from bd.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Ashif you applied on July and still haven't got a CO ?? If I am not mistaken you are suppose to receive an email when the case is assigned to an officer.


Sorry for not updating my signature... it's updated now... anyways, I was worried since I didn't hear anything from my CO even when I was on the verge of exceeding (8+2) = 10 weeks. So, I called DIAC for an updated and got to know that I already had a CO allocated on 12th September. After a few days, my CO requested some docs (Pay slips, Tax docs, Salary account statement) as further evidence of my employment. I sent the docs after Eid and got a reply from her after about a week and I was informed that my application is still going under checks by external agencies and may need up to 12 months to complete.

So, it's waiting time for me guyz :-(


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Finally I got the notification letter too and updated the signature accordingly! I don't have words to thank you all for your time to time priceless advices and to hang in there with me until I came across this. Thank you so so much for your prayers and advices.. may Allah bless us all and let the grants coming for us in Bangladesh.. cheers!


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

sahrear said:


> finally i got the notification letter too and updated the signature accordingly! I don't have words to thank you all for your time to time priceless advices and to hang in there with me until i came across this. Thank you so so much for your prayers and advices.. May allah bless us all and let the grants coming for us in bangladesh.. Cheers!


a big congrats to u bro.....


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Celebration time Shahrear bhai, this winter gonna be extra chilly for you.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Finally I got the notification letter too and updated the signature accordingly! I don't have words to thank you all for your time to time priceless advices and to hang in there with me until I came across this. Thank you so so much for your prayers and advices.. may Allah bless us all and let the grants coming for us in Bangladesh.. cheers!


Congrats once again!!! When are you planning to land?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Finally I got the notification letter too and updated the signature accordingly! I don't have words to thank you all for your time to time priceless advices and to hang in there with me until I came across this. Thank you so so much for your prayers and advices.. may Allah bless us all and let the grants coming for us in Bangladesh.. cheers!


mANY Many CongRats ....The ICE has Broken at least ...


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you so much! It mean a lot! I'm planning to move at the beginning of Feb'14.


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Congrats once again!!! When are you planning to land?


You are next brother...lets see and keep us updated...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia40 said:


> You are next brother...lets see and keep us updated...


Nest round for grand for this month

Leo - Applied on 9th Nov 2012

Zolter - Applied on 28th Nov 2012

letsmove - Applied on 30th Nov 2012

Leo, Zolter, letsmove - could you update your status please ? What is your last communication with your CO ?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

I would suggest to drop a mail to CO and ask specific question like Med & PCC finalized? Internal checking process completed? Generic mail seeking update from CO doesn't give much information.


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Nest round for grand for this month
> 
> Leo - Applied on 9th Nov 2012
> 
> ...


Mirza Bhia,

You are always a bank of information...thanks bro...hope you shall enrich us by your valuable information after your finalization as well.... as i am long behind your applied date.... ha ha...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> I would suggest to drop a mail to CO and ask specific question like Med & PCC finalized? Internal checking process completed? Generic mail seeking update from CO doesn't give much information.


This is really a valuable comments. I agree and suggest to deshi's brother to maintain Sahrear's vai advise that I have experienced.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia40 said:


> Mirza Bhia,
> 
> You are always a bank of information...thanks bro...hope you shall enrich us by your valuable information after your finalization as well.... as i am long behind your applied date.... ha ha...


I hope so brother. BTW, your march turn will coom soon .....


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Finally I got the notification letter too and updated the signature accordingly! I don't have words to thank you all for your time to time priceless advices and to hang in there with me until I came across this. Thank you so so much for your prayers and advices.. may Allah bless us all and let the grants coming for us in Bangladesh.. cheers!


Very warm congratulations and big hug to you brother.
Please stay with us for as long as you can and provide us valuable information.
Also please pray for us like we all did for you and help us go through this difficult time.
My 12 months period will end in January 05. Hope to be on the same boat like you by mid January.
Also let us all pray for the ones who are in line.
Allah is merciful.


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Finally I got the notification letter too and updated the signature accordingly! I don't have words to thank you all for your time to time priceless advices and to hang in there with me until I came across this. Thank you so so much for your prayers and advices.. may Allah bless us all and let the grants coming for us in Bangladesh.. cheers!


Great News Shahrear Bhai  feeling so happy for you!!


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Finally I got the notification letter too and updated the signature accordingly! I don't have words to thank you all for your time to time priceless advices and to hang in there with me until I came across this. Thank you so so much for your prayers and advices.. may Allah bless us all and let the grants coming for us in Bangladesh.. cheers!


Finally! ! you done it. Great & congrats again!!. DIAC has taken 12 months 2 days (367 days). Although they failed to meet their KPI of 12 months timeline, still we are really happy & giving thanks to them!

All the best of your next journey & please pray for rest of us. Thanks.


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

*PCC & Med Request*

I need a suggestion. My CO has requested for med & pcc. I am a 189 applicant and i applied in sep, 2013. So, what should i do now?? should i tell her that i wish to delay my meds & pcc so that they do not get expired before my grant??

the request document (which my CO sent) contains clauses like below:

*HEALTH REQUIREMENTS*
"To ensure your medicals do not expire prior to finalisation of your visa application, you may wish to delay undertaking your medicals for several months."

*Evidence of Character*
"To ensure your police clearances do not expire prior to finalisation of your visa application, you may wish to delay applying for your police clearances for several months."

any suggestion?? will it be ok if i reply her that, i wish to delay my meds and pcc??


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Very warm congratulations and big hug to you brother.
> Please stay with us for as long as you can and provide us valuable information.
> Also please pray for us like we all did for you and help us go through this difficult time.
> My 12 months period will end in January 05. Hope to be on the same boat like you by mid January.
> ...


We can keep our patience under control seeing yours. My one year will be fulfilled on 14 July, '14. Never know to stay alive then.......lol.......Anyway pls. keep in touch.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> I need a suggestion. My CO has requested for med & pcc. I am a 189 applicant and i applied in sep, 2013. So, what should i do now?? should i tell her that i wish to delay my meds & pcc so that they do not get expired before my grant??
> 
> the request document (which my CO sent) contains clauses like below:
> 
> ...


That would be insane to ask CO if you can delay submitting health and pcc. You have to act on their request within 28 days thats what the letter should say. Both me and Mirza were asked for medical and pcc and then our cases were put down for security check. Who knows you may even be granted after submitting the pcc and med. Can you update us of your CO and team please?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rashed84 said:


> I need a suggestion. My CO has requested for med & pcc. I am a 189 applicant and i applied in sep, 2013. So, what should i do now?? should i tell her that i wish to delay my meds & pcc so that they do not get expired before my grant??
> 
> the request document (which my CO sent) contains clauses like below:
> 
> ...


I agree with Australia1. When we submitted PCC and medical, it was not mentioned that we can make delay. However, it would be wise if you make delay at least three to six months from your asking date as CO informed that u can delay and there should no obligation 28 days in your case.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> I need a suggestion. My CO has requested for med & pcc. I am a 189 applicant and i applied in sep, 2013. So, what should i do now?? should i tell her that i wish to delay my meds & pcc so that they do not get expired before my grant??
> 
> the request document (which my CO sent) contains clauses like below:
> 
> ...


You are very lucky that your CO requested for PCC and Heath Exam. I am in my 12th month running and when I asked my CO if I could go ahead with medical, she told me it was not yet time and she would advise me when to do so. 

Having said that, you MUST follow the instruction of your CO as he/she will make his/her decision based on your response.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Zolter said:


> You are very lucky that your CO requested for PCC and Heath Exam. I am in my 12th month running and when I asked my CO if I could go ahead with medical, she told me it was not yet time and she would advise me when to do so.
> 
> Having said that, you MUST follow the instruction of your CO as he/she will make his/her decision based on your response.


100% agreed with Zolter. Otherwise you are not only ignoring him/her, but also further delaying your grant.

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice to hear that people are getting their grants. Congrats!!


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I received an email from my CO a few minutes ago. She said a third party has requested further info on my education history background and the addresses of all schools i attended prior to University. They have also requested an "updated resume". 

This is the first communication from my CO in almost 10 months since CO allocation. Does this mean my case is being processed by ASIO? should i expect a grant soon or is this just a formality they ask applicants? 

189 subclass, 
lodged nov, 
CO: early jan


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received an email from my CO a few minutes ago. She said a third party has requested further info on my education history background and the addresses of all schools i attended prior to University. They have also requested an "updated resume".
> 
> ...


Case is under processing by ASIO for sure, addresses should be there in Form 80 anyway, but give the case officer what he wants in case its not in F80.

Education history check can be done within few days if ASIO wants, in that case your grant shouldn't be delayed.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Notice of DOIB*

Notice of DOIB - Changes to online lodgement services (You may face problem during VISA checking through online)

We are making changes to our online lodgement services from 22 November 2013. The changes will affect all current unsubmitted saved online visa applications. After this date, you will not be able to retrieve any unsubmitted saved online visa applications and you will need to commence a new application. If you do not want to lose your saved applications you need to submit your online visa applications before 22 November. Please ensure you meet the relevant criteria for your visa application before submission.​


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Case is under processing by ASIO for sure, addresses should be there in Form 80 anyway, but give the case officer what he wants in case its not in F80.
> 
> Education history check can be done within few days if ASIO wants, in that case your grant shouldn't be delayed.


thanks for the reply. 


btw, is this true that ASIO processes files in according to the date applicants are referred? I have seen some cases of applicants who lodged much later and received grants earlier than October and November applicants. 

does a 2-3 months difference in CO allocation date make a big difference in terms of security check finalization date? 

thx


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> btw, is this true that ASIO processes files in according to the date applicants are referred? I have seen some cases of applicants who lodged much later and received grants earlier than October and November applicants.
> ...



Security check is not mandatory and it is not uniform, so its imposition and variation in length depends upon the nationality and complexity of application.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Update for me*

I have contacted with my CO today and she told me, my security assessment has been on going and they will be informed after its completion. Don't know, when real time will appear .................

But what about chamak and saydur ? Your medical was called on 15th Oct and 16th Oct respectively ...........


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I have contacted with my CO today and she told me, my security assessment has been on going and they will be informed after its completion. Don't know, when real time will appear .................
> 
> But what about chamak and saydur ? Your medical was called on 15th Oct and 16th Oct respectively ...........


DId you remind them about the expiry of med and pcc after a year? After all it was CO who requested them.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> DId you remind them about the expiry of med and pcc after a year? After all it was CO who requested them.


Yes............they know all and I reminded them it too.......


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> But what about chamak and saydur ? Your medical was called on 15th Oct and 16th Oct respectively ...........


Did my Med on 20-Oct-13 and med cleared on 28-Oct-13.
Submitted PCC to CO on 30-Oct-13. Now waiting for the grant.

I guess my new CO (MP from Team2) is bit lazy 
After sending him reminder mail 2 days back, yesterday he changed Med & PCC status to "MET. So everything is "Met" now & no justification for delaying the grant from his end.

Anyways, I am waiting for 18 months for this... waiting another couple of days would not be a big deal for me now..


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> But what about chamak and saydur ? Your medical was called on 15th Oct and 16th Oct respectively ...........


Did my Med on 20-Oct-13 and med cleared on 28-Oct-13.
Submitted PCC to CO on 30-Oct-13. Now waiting for the grant.

I guess my new CO (MP from Team2) is bit lazy 
After sending him reminder mail 2 days back, yesterday he changed Med & PCC status to "MET". So everything is "Met" now & no justification for delaying the grant from his end.

Anyways, I am waiting for 18 months for this... waiting another couple of days would not be a big deal for me now..


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello brother's. I have a question regarding PCC. Please answer who know.
Because I've changed my address, it does not match with the address printed in my passport.
What is the procedure to obtain PCC in this situation?
I'd be obliged if you advice me in this regard.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Hello brother's. I have a question regarding PCC. Please answer who know.
> Because I've changed my address, it does not match with the address printed in my passport.
> What is the procedure to obtain PCC in this situation?
> I'd be obliged if you advice me in this regard.


Change ur passport address from Agargaon then apply for pcc


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Hello brother's. I have a question regarding PCC. Please answer who know.
> Because I've changed my address, it does not match with the address printed in my passport.
> What is the procedure to obtain PCC in this situation?
> I'd be obliged if you advice me in this regard.


The following page has the information : Bangladesh Police

*[Footnote 4]* is actually for Point 4, not 5.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> Hello brother's. I have a question regarding PCC. Please answer who know.
> Because I've changed my address, it does not match with the address printed in my passport.
> What is the procedure to obtain PCC in this situation?
> I'd be obliged if you advice me in this regard.


This is very easy task man. Why make it difficult. In that case, u can take national certificate in your local word. Please go through this web site #

Dhaka Metropolitan Police


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> This is very easy task man. Why make it difficult. In that case, u can take national certificate in your local word. Please go through this web site #
> 
> Dhaka Metropolitan Police


Thank you all for these information.

I'm already aware about the DMP site and read their instruction. But the fact is that my National ID and birth certificate is also assigned with previous address.

DMP instruction states that I have to change my address from the passport office (3rd page). Can I take commissioner certificate instead as proof of my current address?

Guys, do any of you had similar circumstance?


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Nest round for grand for this month
> 
> Leo - Applied on 9th Nov 2012
> 
> ...


any idea when form80 was submitted by these applicants? cant find it on their signature. sometimes form80 is frontloaded but CO asks for it again after a few weeks of allocation cuz they cant access it online. 

i hope at the very least all oct/nov, dec/jan and feb applicants receive their visas by the end of this year! 

thx,


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> any idea when form80 was submitted by these applicants? cant find it on their signature. sometimes form80 is frontloaded but CO asks for it again after a few weeks of allocation cuz they cant access it online.
> 
> i hope at the very least all oct/nov, dec/jan and feb applicants receive their visas by the end of this year!
> 
> thx,


Hi mirza bhai and others .. no update from my end .. still under check .. my form 80 was submitted on 24th jan 2013.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> any idea when form80 was submitted by these applicants? cant find it on their signature. sometimes form80 is frontloaded but CO asks for it again after a few weeks of allocation cuz they cant access it online.
> 
> i hope at the very least all oct/nov, dec/jan and feb applicants receive their visas by the end of this year!
> 
> thx,


I submitted my form 80 together with my application. My CO asked for it again in Feb,13.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

do you have any idea about form 1022???


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> Thank you all for these information.
> 
> I'm already aware about the DMP site and read their instruction. But the fact is that my National ID and birth certificate is also assigned with previous address.
> 
> ...


One of my colleagues got grant whose PCC certificate address is different from National ID and passport. He got national certificate from local word 22 commissioner office in dhaka north zone and submitted accordingly. Therefore, I recom this. Please note that your PCC may acccpet in any address in your home country, further required, local police may check it in your passport address later.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*One Grant under 175*

Just updated you that one of my colleagues got grant 10th Nov 2013 and he was applied April 2012. He is under 175 candidates................So 175/176 candidates hope that they will grant it soon (hope for Chamak and Saydur)


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zolter said:


> I submitted my form 80 together with my application. My CO asked for it again in Feb,13.


I was submitted in Dec 2012, CO asked me few question related to Form 80 on march 2013, I updated it then and again resubmit march 2013. It may reason 

1. They are asked more answer related to Form 80
2. Before going to external security assessment, they want updated one.
3. For clearing or clarifying any question, they want satisfactory answer.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I was submitted in Dec 2012, CO asked me few question related to Form 80 on march 2013, I updated it then and again resubmit march 2013. It may reason
> 
> 1. They are asked more answer related to Form 80
> 2. Before going to external security assessment, they want updated one.
> 3. For clearing or clarifying any question, they want satisfactory answer.


What kind of questions they asked in your case ?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> do you have any idea about form 1022???


This form 1022 usually for 

1. Spelling mistake in passsport / EOI / VISA Application / birth certificate / educational certificste / other names but not mentioned in EOI/VISA application
2. Name / address change in passport or VISA application form in your mailing address
3. other circumstance like official designation, office change etc


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> What kind of questions they asked in your case ?


Hi, I mentioned it earlier post. However,

1. They want my financial history during my primary and heigher education period and who support this and how
2. My travel history. 
3. They accept my experience during my professional era. They asked if I have more during any period like primary or graduation level ?

This 3 questions they asked me .........................


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Just updated you that one of my colleagues got grant 10th Nov 2013 and he was applied April 2012. He is under 175 candidates................So 175/176 candidates hope that they will grant it soon (hope for Chamak and Saydur)


Good news Mirza. 10th November is yet to come though.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*Medical History fill up.....need help*

guys, i have some questions regarding medical history...

1. what does it mean by prolong hospital stay?
.. long ago my friend(applicant) had a surgery at back spine area and had to stay at hospital for 8 days. now he is completely fine Alhamdulillah. Should he say yes for this prolong stay?

2. my another friend also applicant had angioplasty in heart, but completely fine now. Should he say yes in the question of heart/blood condition?


are these conditions vital for them to be negative? pls help ASAP


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> One of my colleagues got grant whose PCC certificate address is different from National ID and passport. He got national certificate from local word 22 commissioner office in dhaka north zone and submitted accordingly. Therefore, I recom this. Please note that your PCC may acccpet in any address in your home country, further required, local police may check it in your passport address later.


Thank you mirza vi for your valuable information. I'll proceed this way. Can you please tell me when did your colleague applied for his PCC (approximate date/month)?

I'd be glad if anyone can answer the following. Do DMP deliver the PCC in seven days as they claim? Do I have to pay extra to anyone for this?

Also which information about the applicant is included in PCC (apart from name)? I couldn't find any sample in the internet.

Hope I'm not bothering you guys much.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, I mentioned it earlier post. However,
> 
> 1. They want my financial history during my primary and heigher education period and who support this and how
> 2. My travel history.
> ...


Financial history during primary and higher education? That is a tough one. 

I was asked to provide description of my employers (previous and present), if I used any other names in my previous passports and if there were any updated information about my siblings in form 80.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> Do DMP deliver the PCC in seven days as they claim? Do I have to pay extra to anyone for this?


Approx 7 days. You can expect it within 5 to 10 days. 
At DMP one stop service point, you don't have to pay anyone, they will send your application to your local police station. You might have to pay some bribe at your local police station to expedite the process or to make it hassle free.



rus_bd said:


> Also which information about the applicant is included in PCC (apart from name)? I couldn't find any sample in the internet.


Here I have attached a sample for you.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

saydur said:


> Approx 7 days. You can expect it within 5 to 10 days.
> At DMP one stop service point, you don't have to pay anyone, they will send your application to your local police station. You might have to pay some bribe at your local police station to expedite the process or to make it hassle free.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you saydur vi for your precious information. I believe this sample will be valuable for many people.

You are very near towards your goal. We are all praying for you. Pray for us too so that we can all be in our land of dream.

May Allah have mercy on us.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello friends,

Right now the attachment status is "Received", so once CO is satisfied with the docs, will this "Received" changed to "TRIM" by him after he opens up the case?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Right now the attachment status is "Received", so once CO is satisfied with the docs, will this "Received" changed to "TRIM" by him after he opens up the case?


No. Once CO is allocated, some important document's (like PCC, IELTS, Form 80's )"Received" date will change. If your CO is satisfied with your others documents, s/he may not change anything and you will never know before Your Grant. If s/he satisfied with your medicals, you would see "BF" . If CO request any documents, you may see "requested " or "TRIM".


> *Documents and its various status that appear :*
> Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
> ...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> No. Once CO is allocated, some important document's (like PCC, IELTS, Form 80's )"Received" date will change. If your CO is satisfied with your others documents, s/he may not change anything and you will never know before Your Grant. If s/he satisfied with your medicals, you would see "BF" . If CO request any documents, you may see "requested " or "TRIM".


Ohh.. Okk, whereas I was thinking TRIM means 'requirement is met' ..!


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> No. Once CO is allocated, some important document's (like PCC, IELTS, Form 80's )"Received" date will change. If your CO is satisfied with your others documents, s/he may not change anything and you will never know before Your Grant. If s/he satisfied with your medicals, you would see "BF" . If CO request any documents, you may see "requested " or "TRIM".


I have BF status with my form 80 from April 2013 right after I got a case officer, if what you are saying is true, and the CO is satisfied with my form 80 (used for external security check) then I should have my grant by now...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> I have BF status with my form 80 from April 2013 right after I got a case officer, if what you are saying is true, and the CO is satisfied with my form 80 (used for external security check) then I should have my grant by now...


Then I have to get new meaning of BF (Brought Forward). 
BTW what do you think about the meaning of BF?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Brothers, there was a discussion on how to send money to Australia in this thread but I don't see it... It said I can send money thru SCB and as much amount as I want.. so is that really true?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Brothers, there was a discussion on how to send money to Australia in this thread but I don't see it... It said I can send money thru SCB and as much amount as I want.. so is that really true?


I think Mithu Vai and Rahu vai knows very well about this..


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Then I have to get new meaning of BF (Brought Forward).
> BTW what do you think about the meaning of BF?


brought forward means -> its being sent out for verification... Form 80 BF is common for 189 bangladeshi applicants.. also most BF cases are being forwarded to team 2 adelaide ot team 7/8 as far as i have seen... 

by the way, is there any bangladeshi 189 applicants here who got direct grant?


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Right now the attachment status is "Received", so once CO is satisfied with the docs, will this "Received" changed to "TRIM" by him after he opens up the case?


there are ppl who got grants with their doc state still required/received... normally TRIM, BF appears when external verification is going on...  kind of a sad part... but have to bear with it i guess... 

so, better hope not to see any TRIM/BF or anything...


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Hi mirza bhai and others .. no update from my end .. still under check .. my form 80 was submitted on 24th jan 2013.


Hi Leo, you already completed your 12 months of your application yesterday. When you last communicated with your CO? have you completed your medical? And would you please put your signature. Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> brought forward means -> its being sent out for verification... Form 80 BF is common for 189 bangladeshi applicants.. also most BF cases are being forwarded to team 2 adelaide ot team 7/8 as far as i have seen...
> 
> by the way, is there any bangladeshi 189 applicants here who got direct grant?


One week after our medicals, I saw my toddler's medicals link disappeared and beside her health evidence there was "BF" . Me and my wife's medicals link was there. Then I asked my CO about our visa status. He replied that me and my wife's medicals got referred to MOC and would reqire 3-4 months to clear and my toddler's medicals was cleared. Now tell me, What would I consider the meaning of "BF" ?


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> One week after our medicals, I saw my toddler's medicals link disappeared and beside her health evidence there was "BF" . Me and my wife's medicals link was there. Then I asked my CO about our visa status. He replied that me and my wife's medicals got referred to MOC and my toddler's medicals was cleared. Now tell me, What would I consider the meaning of "BF" ?


medical links might start appearing/disappearing at times... i cant really comment on this... 

but what i know, BF in front of any of your doc means, you file is being referred... take an example: my colleague has BF in front his IELTS result file. doesnt make sense, does it? 

most common is medicals being referred or form 80 verification...


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

by the way, is there anyone on this forum who has got direct grant for 189? note: applicant has to be bangladeehi


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> medical links might start appearing/disappearing at times... i cant really comment on this...
> 
> but what i know, BF in front of any of your doc means, you file is being referred... take an example: my colleague has BF in front his IELTS result file. doesnt make sense, does it?
> 
> most common is medicals being referred or form 80 verification...


You have still to go a long way to comment directly which you don't know .


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You have still to go a long way to comment directly which you don't know .


True.. I am eager to learn...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Brothers, there was a discussion on how to send money to Australia in this thread but I don't see it... It said I can send money thru SCB and as much amount as I want.. so is that really true?


If you have a RFCD account with SCB you can send money anywhere in the world outside Bangladesh. There are certain requirements to open an RFCD with SCB so please go through them. I am currently using this and I also paid visa and other fees using the debit card that comes with this account. 

Next step is to open an account with NAB or other AU bank who allows you to open bank account being offshore and then transfer the fund to that account. When you are there you can get the debit card from them to get money out. 

BTW I thought your next topic would be how to treat us with Mishti than sending money out of country


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Sahrear vai...

please have a look to the following link.

Resident Foreign Currency Deposit (RFCD) Account | Standard Chartered Bank Bangladesh


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Financial history during primary and higher education? That is a tough one.
> 
> I was asked to provide description of my employers (previous and present), if I used any other names in my previous passports and if there were any updated information about my siblings in form 80.


Did agent visit ur office recently or did they call at ur office? BTW, could u tell us abt ur employer. One of my frnd abt 4yrs ago, had to meet with agent in his office. They queried abt relevant & non relevant issues.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

OK after browsing through number of previous posts, It seems regardless of the full form, "BF" besides a filename means its finalized i.e. cleared.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> Sahrear vai...
> 
> please have a look to the following link.
> 
> Resident Foreign Currency Deposit (RFCD) Account | Standard Chartered Bank Bangladesh


Resident Foreign Current Deposit (RFCD) *Account is allowed for resident Bangladeshi nationals only who have returned from abroad*; which offers you the ultimate convenience and flexibility in managing and accessing your foreign currency.

Required Documents:

Apart from general Account Opening Documents, below documents are required in addition – 

*Passport containing the proof of overseas travel* 
TIN certificate 
FMJ declaration form (for any deposit of above USD 5,000)

Bold line indicates that new migrants who have not validated visa yet, ain't fall under this a/c category.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

My little son's med is cleared. But our med is not yet cleared. Is it possible? We did med on Nov 2.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> OK after browsing through number of previous posts, It seems regardless of the full form, "BF" besides a filename means its finalized i.e. cleared.


So indeed I was wrong...  thanks Mithu bhai.. You see I am learning...


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> If you have a RFCD account with SCB you can send money anywhere in the world outside Bangladesh. There are certain requirements to open an RFCD with SCB so please go through them. I am currently using this and I also paid visa and other fees using the debit card that comes with this account.
> 
> Next step is to open an account with NAB or other AU bank who allows you to open bank account being offshore and then transfer the fund to that account. When you are there you can get the debit card from them to get money out.
> 
> BTW I thought your next topic would be how to treat us with Mishti than sending money out of country


I'm ON for Mishti any day bro! My office is in Gulshan-1, so please drop by anytime to catch up for Mishti  On a serious note, why can't we all meet? At least who are in Dhaka..? What you say?

For the RFCD account, if I don't come after the first entry then how can I open this account?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Resident Foreign Current Deposit (RFCD) *Account is allowed for resident Bangladeshi nationals only who have returned from abroad*; which offers you the ultimate convenience and flexibility in managing and accessing your foreign currency.
> 
> Required Documents:
> 
> ...


Exactly that's my problem bro. I'm planning to move for good rather than going for an initial entry only. So apparently I don't fall under this account?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Did agent visit ur office recently or did they call at ur office? BTW, could u tell us abt ur employer. One of my frnd abt 4yrs ago, had to meet with agent in his office. They queried abt relevant & non relevant issues.


There was no contact from DIBP or any other agency to verify my present or past employment. No visits and no phone calls. However, both my employments were not in Bangladesh. As for my bother who applied under 176 a few years back, an agency - International Organization for Migration contacted his employer for verification of his reference letter. 

I guess verification is random and is not carried out in every case.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> My little son's med is cleared. But our med is not yet cleared. Is it possible? We did med on Nov 2.


Possible! My toddler medicals were cleared but me and my wife's medicals were referred to MOC and we had to wait 1.5 months for medicals clearance!  
Our medicals auto referred on July 28. 
After 1.5 months our medicals Auto cleared on September 07.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Possible! My toddler medicals were cleared but me and my wife's medicals were referred to MOC and we had to wait 1.5 months for medicals clearance!
> Our medicals auto referred on July 28.
> After 1.5 months our medicals Auto cleared on September 07.


How could I know my med is referred.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> How could I know my med is referred.


If your medicals link "organize your health...." remains for a long (more than 10 days) , it means your medicals got referred to MOC. ( It is an assumption )

You could ask your CO about medicals status as of mine.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Then I have to get new meaning of BF (Brought Forward).
> BTW what do you think about the meaning of BF?


I have no clue.. last time I checked someone told me its brought forward.. For further check maybe..

I dont even know who is my CO right now.. The last time I emailed them around 3 months back a different person responded to me.. 

DV
Manager South Asia/UK (B) - GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Citizenship


I do not think he is my CO. lol. Well next time I will contact immi is in Jan 2014. As contacting them earlier will get me a copy paste reply.

Hope to see Nov/Dec people get their grants soon.

G'day mate.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> I have no clue.. last time I checked someone told me its brought forward.. For further check maybe..
> 
> I dont even know who is my CO right now.. The last time I emailed them around 3 months back a different person responded to me..
> 
> ...


As an onshore applicant you could easily Call DIBP frontdesk to confirm your CO name and Team.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> I'm ON for Mishti any day bro! My office is in Gulshan-1, so please drop by anytime to catch up for Mishti  On a serious note, why can't we all meet? At least who are in Dhaka..? What you say?
> 
> For the RFCD account, if I don't come after the first entry then how can I open this account?


Please set a time so that we can meet and share our experience. 

Sahrear Bhai, you can fix it as you are only one granter who is available between us.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear All....

Expat forum has renamed the thread "*ACS Skill Assessment Processing Time*" as "*ACS-Processing*"

Thanks...


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

saydur said:


> Approx 7 days. You can expect it within 5 to 10 days.
> At DMP one stop service point, you don't have to pay anyone, they will send your application to your local police station. You might have to pay some bribe at your local police station to expedite the process or to make it hassle free.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for helpful info. Do I need to apply 3 applications to DMP for 3 members of my family? please bear me.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Thanks for helpful info. Do I need to apply 3 applications to DMP for 3 members of my family? please bear me.


Yes, you have to apply separately for each adult member of your application.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Do I need to apply 3 applications to DMP for 3 members of my family?


yes.


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

An excellent update from my end. Got the magic letter this morning alhamdulillah !!! I'll update my timeline shortly for anyone to know.

Finally, my patience had paid off. Keep me in your prayer guys


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

chamak said:


> An excellent update from my end. Got the magic letter this morning alhamdulillah !!! I'll update my timeline shortly for anyone to know.
> 
> Finally, my patience had paid off. Keep me in your prayer guys


Congr8s.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

chamak said:


> An excellent update from my end. Got the magic letter this morning alhamdulillah !!! I'll update my timeline shortly for anyone to know.
> 
> Finally, my patience had paid off. Keep me in your prayer guys


Congrats ......:cheer2:


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

chamak said:


> An excellent update from my end. Got the magic letter this morning alhamdulillah !!! I'll update my timeline shortly for anyone to know.
> 
> Finally, my patience had paid off. Keep me in your prayer guys


congrats.....:flypig:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

chamak said:


> An excellent update from my end. Got the magic letter this morning alhamdulillah !!! I'll update my timeline shortly for anyone to know.
> 
> Finally, my patience had paid off. Keep me in your prayer guys


*Congrats chamak*


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

chamak said:


> An excellent update from my end. Got the magic letter this morning alhamdulillah !!! I'll update my timeline shortly for anyone to know.
> 
> Finally, my patience had paid off. Keep me in your prayer guys


Congrats Bro.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

chamak said:


> An excellent update from my end. Got the magic letter this morning alhamdulillah !!! I'll update my timeline shortly for anyone to know.
> 
> Finally, my patience had paid off. Keep me in your prayer guys


A very warm congratulation, chamak vi. You must be feeling like you are in seventh heaven. Pray to Allah and be grateful. Also please keep praying for us who are in line.

Hoping saydur vi will get his grant soon.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

chamak said:


> An excellent update from my end. Got the magic letter this morning alhamdulillah !!! I'll update my timeline shortly for anyone to know.
> 
> Finally, my patience had paid off. Keep me in your prayer guys


Congrats Chamak Bhai, What a great released!!!..........................What about Saydur Bhai ?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> What about Saydur Bhai ?


Still waiting.....
As I mentioned earlier, PCC/Med everything is cleared. May be my new CO (MP from Team2) is not in the mood to issue the grant...


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

chamak said:


> An excellent update from my end. Got the magic letter this morning alhamdulillah !!! I'll update my timeline shortly for anyone to know.
> 
> Finally, my patience had paid off. Keep me in your prayer guys


Congrats chamak, indeed it is a great news. Alhamdulillah. When do you intend to land?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

saydur said:


> Still waiting.....
> As I mentioned earlier, PCC/Med everything is cleared. May be my new CO (MP from Team2) is not in the mood to issue the grant...


It is just a matter of time....very soon in sha Allah.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

chamak said:


> An excellent update from my end. Got the magic letter this morning alhamdulillah !!! I'll update my timeline shortly for anyone to know.
> 
> Finally, my patience had paid off. Keep me in your prayer guys


Great News indeed!! congrats!!!!
After a long wait I hope you are enjoying this happy time. All the best.


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,
I am new in this forum and last couples of days I just go through all the pages. I think it’s really a good place to share our joys, anxieties and moreover a lots of information.

However, I am a 190 applicant and going to lodge visa application by this month In-sha-Allah. Necessary docs already have submitted to my agent. Just wait for lodgment from their end. I have a question. Do you guys have any reference of any refusal from DICA after having Invitation and State sponsorship? Some people are saying that having an invitation and SS, I need not to worry at all and Grant from DIAC is just a matter of time and procedure. 

Plz share your thoughts with me. 
Good luck to all of you……………..


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> Hi,
> I am new in this forum and last couples of days I just go through all the pages. I think it’s really a good place to share our joys, anxieties and moreover a lots of information.
> 
> However, I am a 190 applicant and going to lodge visa application by this month In-sha-Allah. Necessary docs already have submitted to my agent. Just wait for lodgment from their end. I have a question. Do you guys have any reference of any refusal from DICA after having Invitation and State sponsorship? Some people are saying that having an invitation and SS, I need not to worry at all and Grant from DIAC is just a matter of time and procedure.
> ...


which code you are in...plz share your signature with us..


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> which code you are in...plz share your signature with us..


223111


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys, thank you so very much for your worm wishes. Yes, I had been waiting for this day for an excruciating long time! And, yes, today I am HAPPPPY ! 

I've applied for VIC so intend to get into Melbourne. Haven't settled on a date yet. But probably by the end of Feb I guess. Let's see!


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just wondering anyone with Adelaide Team 2. My CO initial is KF. My application got allocated on 10 OCT but no updates so far as her last communication was no documents require at the moment and she will advise when i'll require to submit my medical after all requirements are met. So what you guys think?? Seems to me she is super slow or she has send my application for security check. Any idea how you can find out whether your application going through internal/external security checks???? Do your CO informs you or anything???? Any feedback is highly appreciate.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering anyone with Adelaide Team 2. My CO initial is KF. My application got allocated on 10 OCT but no updates so far as her last communication was no documents require at the moment and she will advise when i'll require to submit my medical after all requirements are met. So what you guys think?? Seems to me she is super slow or she has send my application for security check. Any idea how you can find out whether your application going through internal/external security checks???? Do your CO informs you or anything???? Any feedback is highly appreciate.


Just send an e-mail asking her about your VISA status.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering anyone with Adelaide Team 2. My CO initial is KF. My application got allocated on 10 OCT but no updates so far as her last communication was no documents require at the moment and she will advise when i'll require to submit my medical after all requirements are met. So what you guys think?? Seems to me she is super slow or she has send my application for security check. Any idea how you can find out whether your application going through internal/external security checks???? Do your CO informs you or anything???? Any feedback is highly appreciate.


My brother-in-law has *exactly *the same date of lodgment (190 SA SS) as yours. He got a mail on the 15th October from his CO (TEAM 02 - SB) requesting for addition evidence of employment which he submitted on the 20th of October. He has undergone medical and submitted PCC and he is at the moment waiting for any response from DIBP's end.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> Hi,
> I am new in this forum and last couples of days I just go through all the pages. I think it’s really a good place to share our joys, anxieties and moreover a lots of information.
> 
> However, I am a 190 applicant and going to lodge visa application by this month In-sha-Allah. Necessary docs already have submitted to my agent. Just wait for lodgment from their end. I have a question. Do you guys have any reference of any refusal from DICA after having Invitation and State sponsorship? Some people are saying that having an invitation and SS, I need not to worry at all and Grant from DIAC is just a matter of time and procedure.
> ...


Provided DIBP does not find anything wrong with the following:

1. Employment details
2. Health
3. Character (you are not a threat to Australia)

As you rightly said, it is just a matter of time and procedure.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Zolter said:


> My brother-in-law has *exactly *the same date of lodgment (190 SA SS) as yours. He got a mail on the 15th October from his CO (TEAM 02 - SB) requesting for addition evidence of employment which he submitted on the 20th of October. He has undergone medical and submitted PCC and he is at the moment waiting for any response from DIBP's end.


*SO* is the best CO so far I know. Your brother-in-law is very lucky and will get his Grant soon.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

kaemran said:


> Congrats Bro.


Hello kaemran, Did your CO ask for PCC & MED or you just submitted by yourself ?


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Provided DIBP does not find anything wrong with the following:
> 
> 1. Employment details
> 2. Health
> ...


Thanks a lot..........


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello kaemran, Did your CO ask for PCC & MED or you just submitted by yourself ?


My CO didn't ask for it, i have proactively done it as i stay outside BD and last time while went to BD have done both.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

kaemran said:


> My CO didn't ask for it, i have proactively done it as i stay outside BD and last time while went to BD have done both.


Where in Nigeria do you live. I am based in Kaduna.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

chamak said:


> An excellent update from my end. Got the magic letter this morning alhamdulillah !!! I'll update my timeline shortly for anyone to know.
> 
> Finally, my patience had paid off. Keep me in your prayer guys


Congrats my friend  


-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys, need a quick help.

i would carry 1KAUD, 5K BDT and 2K INR cash. would it be any problem at any customs (BD or OZ)??


-


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rahu said:


> Hi guys, need a quick help.
> 
> i would carry 1KAUD, 5K BDT and 2K INR cash. would it be any problem at any customs (BD or OZ)??
> 
> ...


For customs in BD up to USD 5000 all together for one person is okay. in OZ AUD 5000 is okay. So far I know..


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

*Got the grant*

Finally, Got the grant this morning 
Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

saydur said:


> Finally, Got the grant this morning
> Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


Congrats Saydur!


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

saydur said:


> Finally, Got the grant this morning
> Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


Congratulation Bhaiya.....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

saydur said:


> Finally, Got the grant this morning
> Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


*Congrats saydur*


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

saydur said:


> Finally, Got the grant this morning
> Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


*Congrats bro....*


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

saydur said:


> Finally, Got the grant this morning
> Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


Congratulation Saydur Bhai. Best of luck ............Now it is time for Leo, Zolter, letsmove ...................


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

saydur said:


> Finally, Got the grant this morning
> Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


Great .. Congrats..!


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

saydur said:


> Finally, Got the grant this morning
> Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


Long overdue. Congrats and wish you all the best.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

saydur said:


> Finally, Got the grant this morning
> Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


This month should be declared as monsoon. Congr8s.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

The Wall, Sahrear, Mithu, Chamak, Saydur,.................

Who's next?


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

congrants to all the recent grants. its always good news for all us to see them. 

btw, is this true that dec and jan will be very quiet and DIBP and ASIO dont work on applications on that period?


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

saydur said:


> Finally, Got the grant this morning
> Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


Saydur bhai - congrats bhai. did you contact your CO just before grant


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Not a PR, but got my 476 VISA Grant last night!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

ozstyle said:


> Saydur bhai - congrats bhai. did you contact your CO just before grant


no, I sent last mail to CO one week ago.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

saydur said:


> Finally, Got the grant this morning
> Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


congratulation saydur vi. This is great news for you. Alhamdulillah. Stay with us for as long as you can.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Not a PR, but got my 476 VISA Grant last night!


Congratulation. You must be feeling very good. Wishing you good luck.
May Allah bless you.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> congratulation saydur vi. This is great news for you. Alhamdulillah. Stay with us for as long as you can.


thanks to all of you for your warm wishes!!
wish you all the best.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

saydur said:


> Finally, Got the grant this morning
> Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


congrats 


-


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> For customs in BD up to USD 5000 all together for one person is okay. in OZ AUD 5000 is okay. So far I know..


is it a problem to keep other currencies such as BDT or INR other than USD?? any idea bro??


-


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Not a PR, but got my 476 VISA Grant last night!


Whatever it is, congr8s!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Not a PR, but got my 476 VISA Grant last night!


Congrats 
keep us posted 

-


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rahu said:


> is it a problem to keep other currencies such as BDT or INR other than USD?? any idea bro??
> 
> 
> -


BDT an INR might be a prob..depends on the security officer who will check you. but USD and AUD will not be a prob.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> BDT an INR might be a prob..depends on the security officer who will check you. but USD and AUD will not be a prob.


Is there any specific reason or rule for not carrying BDT?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Is there any specific reason or rule for not carrying BDT?


I dont know..

I saw a news in banglanews24.com this morning regarding some ones feelings about BD customs. please click on the link below....

????????? ????????, ?????? ????? ???? ???


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Not a PR, but got my 476 VISA Grant last night!


Congrats!!! Please, when you do land, share your experience.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> BDT an INR might be a prob..depends on the security officer who will check you. but USD and AUD will not be a prob.


When ever I exit Dhaka airport they always check passengers the currency they are carrying. I was told that they are particular about letting taka out of the country. But I always have a few thousand taka in my wallet in large denominations. They hardly frisk into wallets.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> congrants to all the recent grants. its always good news for all us to see them.
> 
> btw, is this true that dec and jan will be very quiet and DIBP and ASIO dont work on applications on that period?


Can you please update you signature with your details?

Have you got any contact from your CO?


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Where in Nigeria do you live. I am based in Kaduna.


I stay at Lagos. How long have you been here?


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Can you please update you signature with your details?
> 
> Have you got any contact from your CO?


Hi Zolter. Yeah about 4 weeks ago my CO request further info on my education history asking for exact addressed of all schools I have been to prior to attending University and she said this is asked by a third party. 

I think the security clearance for people who submitted form80 between OCT2012 to Early jan should be getting their grants by end of this year hopefully. 

My CO told me the standard is 12 months and it may take less or more.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

saydur said:


> Finally, Got the grant this morning
> Thanks to Almighty, thanks to all of you guys


Congrats!! :cheer2::cheer2:

Although you had to wait a long, eventually it is a great success indeed.

All the best for your upcoming challenges !!


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Not a PR, but got my 476 VISA Grant last night!


Congrats!!


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

kaemran said:


> I stay at Lagos. How long have you been here?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

Zolter said:


> Sent you a PM.


hi
I have applied for assessment to ACS for 8years experience on 13 October 13. Completed my graduation in computer science. But now I am worried about the new declaration from ACS.
News & Updates | Australian Computer Society
•	You complete a Bachelor in Jan 2008 and you have 4 years of work experience from Jan 2008 until Jan 2012. 
•	2 years of work experience will be used to satisfy the suitability criteria and your Skill Level Requirement Met Date will be Jan 2010. 
•	All suitable work experience completed after Jan 2010 will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for the skilled migration points test.
•	The 2 years of work experience used to satisfy the suitability criteria is NOT eligible for the skilled migration points test.

Does it mean that if I meet the relevant experience requirement still they will deduct 2 yrs from my experience? 

Waiting for your valuable advice. In case of 2 yrs exp deduction I will send the request to ACS to assess my experience on system admin instead of Computer Network and Systems Engineer.


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

num_tareq said:


> Hi all,
> I am observing that there are a number of Bangladeshi applicants who want to share their status and also need to get update. I think we can start a new thread so that we can easily share with each other and also can suggest or inform ....
> 
> My timeline is:
> ...


apologize​ for re post. i need ur advice pls

hi
I have applied for assessment to ACS for 8years experience on 13 October 13. Completed my graduation in computer science. But now I am worried about the new declaration from ACS.

News & Updates | Australian Computer Society

•	You complete a Bachelor in Jan 2008 and you have 4 years of work experience from Jan 2008 until Jan 2012. 
•	2 years of work experience will be used to satisfy the suitability criteria and your Skill Level Requirement Met Date will be Jan 2010. 
•	All suitable work experience completed after Jan 2010 will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for the skilled migration points test.
•	The 2 years of work experience used to satisfy the suitability criteria is NOT eligible for the skilled migration points test.

Does it mean that if I meet the relevant experience requirement still they will deduct 2 yrs from my experience? 

Waiting for your valuable advice. In case of 2 yrs exp deduction I will send the request to ACS to assess my experience on system admin instead of Computer Network and Systems Engineer.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

rahu said:


> is it a problem to keep other currencies such as BDT or INR other than USD?? any idea bro??
> 
> 
> -



Hi,

Please visit the bellow link and Click on "Foreign exchange > FAQ in foreign exchange transactions"

Regulations and Guidelines

For your help I am attaching the file here but the URL is the source of this file.
Read carefully all points, specially #15 and #21.

Thanks,
LoonQ


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

polashbu said:


> hi
> I have applied for assessment to ACS for 8years experience on 13 October 13. Completed my graduation in computer science. But now I am worried about the new declaration from ACS.
> News & Updates | Australian Computer Society
> •	You complete a Bachelor in Jan 2008 and you have 4 years of work experience from Jan 2008 until Jan 2012.
> ...


I have no much idea about ACS. Sunlight and others can you help Polashbu.

Thanks.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

polashbu said:


> apologize​ for re post. i need ur advice pls
> 
> hi
> I have applied for assessment to ACS for 8years experience on 13 October 13. Completed my graduation in computer science. But now I am worried about the new declaration from ACS.
> ...


Hi man, I am little confused about your next tune. However, lets clarify your opinion :

1. You know ABS decide the Job description in line of specific skill and nominated authority has followed the guideline like ACS, Engineers Australia etc. You didn't mentioned your desire skills, however, you should prepare your experience letter and CV accordingly. Although, there is no logic nowadays, why ACS deduct experience but you should appeal or recheck in line of your nominated skills. From my experience, my two colleagues did appeal and received full experience but this is a history in April 2012.

2. If you want to re-assess in different skill (if they didn't give you option) in that case you need to resubmit all documents with new application fees. 

Hope you got your answer.


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

saydur said:


> no, I sent last mail to CO one week ago.


saydur bhai, After may 2013 till nov 2013, how frequent did you maintain your contact with your CO? Monthly or twice a month


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

. I just found out I am eligibile for the 476 visa and wish to apply for it but Im not sure how long it takes.

If i lodged my application lets say..today...how many months would it take till i get a grant? 

Also is it ok to to lodge this visa while a PR application is in progress? 

i would appreciate your help, thank you all


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

polashbu said:


> apologize​ for re post. i need ur advice pls
> 
> hi
> I have applied for assessment to ACS for 8years experience on 13 October 13. Completed my graduation in computer science. But now I am worried about the new declaration from ACS.
> ...




Hello,

At a minimum 2 Years deduction is fixed unless you are Australian Recent Grad, often for applicants from this part of the world they've deducted 4 years (Depending upon the relevancy of your BSc to that of the chosen occupation, country of university etc.)


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> . I just found out I am eligibile for the 476 visa and wish to apply for it but Im not sure how long it takes.
> 
> ...


Is it allowed for more than one visa application being processed concurrently?


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Is it allowed for more than one visa application being processed concurrently?


Yes. I didnt know this was possible. 

Apparently you can lodge two seperate applications, but the latest visa grant will remove the previous visa. 

So you can go to Australia on a temporary visa ( visitor, 476, work&holiday etc) while your PR is being processed. 

Unfortunately, I should have applied for the 476 visa many months ago. It is too late for me to apply now as it will take around 4-5 months to get a grant and I HOPE my PR will be granted in 5 months.....that's a total of 13/14 months for security check. 

Do you think 189 security check will take longer than that? ( time taken after form80 submission)


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Shahrear vai, do u know bappy working in robi?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

ozstyle said:


> saydur bhai, *After may 2013 till nov 2013*, how frequent did you maintain your contact with your CO? Monthly or twice a month


Brother,
I guess you meant May 2012 (not 2013). 
Monthly or twice a month!!?? If you do so that will only annoy the CO I guess.

I already mentioned my communication details in this very thread, anyways, I am providing the link for your convenience.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ngladesh-applicant-status-34.html#post1467817


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

My medical is sent yesterday and doc says its okay. Alhamdulillah! Is there any possibility to come any queries or feedback on Medical further?


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> My medical is sent yesterday and doc says its okay. Alhamdulillah! Is there any possibility to come any queries or feedback on Medical further?


I dont think so...If its ok then i think they will not provide any feedback on that. I have also completed my medical on 14 Nov,13. Medical report is ok as per the doc. They will send it today.


----------



## saad5 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Extremely Hard to get PR from our country these days, that's why with time it is getting seriously valuable.
> 
> BTW, our delay is more due to the lackluster bureaucracy from our side rather than anything else.


vai kon ki ! 


just signed up-489 civil engineer-oct 8 lodged-CO????


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Dear friends, I got news from a friend of mine who applied for 189 in 2012. he already got his grant. 

it took him 13.5 months. 

took him 2 months to get a CO, and submitted form80 2 weeks after CO allocation. 

so his security check totally took around 11 months.

by looking at some grants here and other people from my country who also unergo security checks, we can safely say that the security check process is much faster for 189 compared to 175/176....so dont worry. 

i think the standard time for SC finalization of 189ers is anywhere from 8-12 months max ( from the day you submit complete form80 without leaving any blank questions or anything) 

hope to see lots of grants by end of dec or late jan 2014


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

simmi_mahmud, Sazzad H, num_tareq and other applicants who recently completed Med recently, please tell us from where did you completed the med? What is your experience/suggestion for us who are yet to complete med?

num_tareq vi, did your CO asked for med?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> simmi_mahmud, Sazzad H, num_tareq and other applicants who recently completed Med recently, please tell us from where did you completed the med? What is your experience/suggestion for us who are yet to complete med?
> 
> num_tareq vi, did your CO asked for med?


Nop. I did it myself. I did from wahab's clinic.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Dear friends, I got news from a friend of mine who applied for 189 in 2012. he already got his grant.
> 
> it took him 13.5 months.
> 
> ...


Nice to have this type of optimistic post. Actually if 'Security check' is a matter, then why it will take different duration of time to complete for different subclass (175 or 189). Confused!!


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Nice to have this type of optimistic post. Actually if 'Security check' is a matter, then why it will take different duration of time to complete for different subclass (175 or 189). Confused!!


OH no!!! Dont start again!! It was discussed earlier. See previous Hot posts.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> simmi_mahmud, Sazzad H, num_tareq and other applicants who recently completed Med recently, please tell us from where did you completed the med? What is your experience/suggestion for us who are yet to complete med?
> 
> num_tareq vi, did your CO asked for med?


I have done my medical from Prescription point(IOM)...service was satisfactory.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> OH no!!! Dont start again!! It was discussed earlier. See previous Hot posts.


I have provided all requested docs to my agent today...my agent cant tell the name of my CO!!! Simmi_mahmud, as far i know u applied through an agent..did ur agent told u the name of CO? from which agent u applied?


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Who is next on the 189 waiting list?


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Congratulation. You must be feeling very good. Wishing you good luck.
> May Allah bless you.


Thank you, Thank you. Feeling pleased, its just the first step, won't be fully satisfied until i can secure PR. Jazak Allah Khair!



num_tareq said:


> Whatever it is, congr8s!!!!!!!!!!!


In layman's term, its 18 months Temporary Residency and thank you.



rahu said:


> Congrats
> keep us posted
> -


Will do and thank you 



Zolter said:


> Congrats!!! Please, when you do land, share your experience.


Plan to fly next year in mid may. 

Overall experience quite good; fulfill prerequisites, submit application and pay for it, CO contacts, provide further documents, VISA Granted. 



bengal_tiger said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> I had short yet exciting 24 days betwn *Grant* & *IED* - :roll:


Congrats ! :tea:


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Guys, let me have the honor to announce another good news here. 

I just read on the iranian forum that another 189 male applicant got his grant today! below is his timeline. 

This is the second 189 grant in november, seems like DIBP and ASIO on are the roll for us 189ers! Remember, every 189 grant is like ours and always good news and hope for all of us. 

echanical Engineer 
Visa 189 
Ielts W7 R7 L7 S7.5 
Assessment by EA 15 Feb 2012 
EOI submitted : 4 Jul 2012 
Invited : 01 Nov 2012 
lodge :30 Nov 2012 
Co :21 Dec 2012 || Form80: jan 2013
Visa Granted on 18 th November


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Guys, let me have the honor to announce another good news here.
> 
> I just read on the iranian forum that another 189 male applicant got his grant today! below is his timeline.
> 
> ...


Thanks Abbashossaini for sharing the info regarding 189. Actually it's a good news for all 189 applicants. May be it it is your term now. Wish u all the best.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Guys, let me have the honor to announce another good news here.
> 
> I just read on the iranian forum that another 189 male applicant got his grant today! below is his timeline.
> 
> ...


Thank you Abbas Hosseini .... for your info .. please do share more with us .. it is a good news for us indeed.

Regards ..


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Yesterday I send an email to CO after couple of months.
She replied today with the same asusual words.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Yesterday I send an email to CO after couple of months.
> She replied today with the same asusual words.


Mamun bhai, honestly I don't think there is any point in sending status update queries to COs. They can even reply those emails without even checking into the applicant files.

No matter how fast we get granted, we never be able to become another James Cook  So keep having hajmolas with chill pill inside it..lol


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Mamun bhai, honestly I don't think there is any point in sending status update queries to COs. They can even reply those emails without even checking into the applicant files.
> 
> No matter how fast we get granted, we never be able to become another James Cook  So keep having hajmolas with chill pill inside it..lol


right u r I think.


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

*ACS deducted four years of relevant experience*

One of my friend have received positive assessment today.

ACS have deducted 4 years of his experience though his educational qualification is closely related to his occupation (261313).

What could be the reason? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> simmi_mahmud, Sazzad H, num_tareq and other applicants who recently completed Med recently, please tell us from where did you completed the med? What is your experience/suggestion for us who are yet to complete med?
> 
> num_tareq vi, did your CO asked for med?


I did my med from Ibne Sina, North badda. Dr Dilruba is quite helpful. 
Though I dont know about my Med coz they dont have any position to say anything. Only CO can say whether these are clear or not.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

lonelyplaneteer said:


> One of my friend have received positive assessment today.
> 
> ACS have deducted 4 years of his experience though his educational qualification is closely related to his occupation (261313).
> 
> What could be the reason? Any help will be appreciated.


Quite normal really...! Atleast 66% of the courses have to be relevant to Software Engineering in some way + Country of Institution + How well the package was presented (for example, if the individual unit names are descriptive enough or not and in case it isn't, had it been explained by the applicant or not) ... plus a bit of luck.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Mamun Bhai,
> 
> Just wondering what's ur co's initial & how responsive she is with ur enquires??? I'm with the same team and my co's initials is KF. seems to me this Adelaide team 2 is extremely slow to process application. By the way, did they conduct any employment verification in your case yet??


I reckon Team34 is the slowest of all. 

My case officer took almost 1 months just to tell me that she has received all outstanding documents that she requested. it means that she took 30 days just to check the email i sent her which contained my attachments. 


And i sent her an status update 2 months ago and it took her 3 weeks to respond. 

Very Very slow indeed
Co Initials : L


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

I dont know if I am over thinking too much but I thought I should ask you guys for advice.. 

I provided form80 in jan 2013. and I answered NO to the questions that asks about previous visa rejections which was fully correct at the time


However, I visited Thailand in July 2013, tourism etc. I lodged a visitor visa applicaiton at the Australian Embassy in Bangkok because I thought maybe I can try and see the place before hand. 

My visitor application was rejected and the reason was " not geniuine tourist and having migration intention, since they also knew i have a PR application in process" 

Okay no problem here, 

but this morning I thought to myself, should I use the form incorrect information/circumstance change to inform the CO and I was denied a visitor visa, since my previous answer on Form80 about previous visa rejection is no longer valid? 

Of course they can see that in their system and CO probably finalized my case by now and just waits for external checks to be completed... but is this too much and really neccessary to update on my evisa portal? 

its just a bit weird to me to do so. Other than change of address and other REALLY important circumstances, such as employment, relationship, etc etc, incorrect names/passport details etc i dont really know when i should use this form. 

please advice ! thx heaps


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> I dont know if I am over thinking too much but I thought I should ask you guys for advice..
> 
> I provided form80 in jan 2013. and I answered NO to the questions that asks about previous visa rejections which was fully correct at the time
> 
> ...


You should've let the CO know ... !


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> I dont know if I am over thinking too much but I thought I should ask you guys for advice..
> 
> I provided form80 in jan 2013. and I answered NO to the questions that asks about previous visa rejections which was fully correct at the time
> 
> ...


It should not be a problem if you have been rejected the visit visa after submitting the form 80 in January.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

yeah the rejected happened after almost 6 months of Form80 submission, so should I use the Inform of Incorrect Information form and mention it and upload it on e-visa page?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> yeah the rejected happened after almost 6 months of Form80 submission, so should I use the Inform of Incorrect Information form and mention it and upload it on e-visa page?


Do not bother. its not a problem at all.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well the rule is to keep the department informing all the changes that occurs till landing, so it is definitely recommended to inform the CO, because it a non-issue, and letting them know will not harm the applicant, but the opposite isn't true.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

okay thanks everyone for your help


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> I reckon Team34 is the slowest of all.
> 
> My case officer took almost 1 months just to tell me that she has received all outstanding documents that she requested. it means that she took 30 days just to check the email i sent her which contained my attachments.
> 
> ...


In one post I read that T34 is fast compared to others.
It's really down to the CO and complexity of applicant's case.
I think all the members are equally well trained and have necessary expertise. They certainly are under huge pressure all the time.
If we think from their point of view, it becomes clear. After all they have to explicitly maintain their protocol. They know they are dealing with lifetime dreams of most applicants.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

Any idea about CO-RL from T2? please let me know....


----------



## blueskyoz (Aug 1, 2013)

Who are moving to Adelaide in the coming few months? I’ll be moving on March next year by Allah’s Will. How is the condition of IT job market there? Those who have got grant already, any idea how to tackle first few days/months without job –feeling worried :|

______________________________________________________
IELTS 7- 12AUG2012, ACS 261212 15MAR2013, SA, Invitation: 8MAY2013, PCC 26MAY2013, Visa application:12JUN2013 Med: 17JUN2013, CO assigned: 17JUL2013, GRANT 25JUL2013


----------



## md_masud_me98 (Jul 13, 2013)

Dear mates

I am going to Perth, Western Australia at the beginning of January 2014. I don't understand how to hire an apartment or house because I want to get into a rented apartment straight from the airport. 
How should I start the life at the beginning. 
How can I search the jobs there? Do you have idea about prospects of Mechanical Engineer?


Lodged: 21 June, CO: 12 Aug, Medical: 18 Aug, Grant: 14 Nov


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Our meds were cleared on 16 Aug. Took 16 days.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

md_masud_me98 said:


> Dear mates
> 
> I am going to Perth, Western Australia at the beginning of January 2014. I don't understand how to hire an apartment or house because I want to get into a rented apartment straight from the airport.
> How should I start the life at the beginning.
> ...


This forum itself has good info on it ...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lease-share-some-exp-renting-new-migrant.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/114524-moving-perth.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/223937-housing-melbourne.html

Going through these should give you a reasonable idea ...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

md_masud_me98 said:


> Dear mates
> 
> I am going to Perth, Western Australia at the beginning of January 2014. I don't understand how to hire an apartment or house because I want to get into a rented apartment straight from the airport.
> How should I start the life at the beginning.
> ...


-It is difficult for you to hire an apartment before you land in Perth. Try to arrange a share accomodation with a Bangladeshi. For networking please visit FB group in Perth for Bangladeshi migrant. Moreover, request to recent mover who are looking for share accommodation in perth here in expatforum. 
- Try to settle in perth initially with some casual or odd jobs. Because you would not be happy to make your savings empty soon running after your relevant jobs. You may require 3-6 months to get a job in your field. 
- seek.com.au/ gumtree.com.au and some others job portals may help you a lot. Moreover, try to increase your LinkedIn networks. Some reputed job agency may help you finding a job which you are looking for. Another source may be centrelink helpdesk.
-For prospects of Mechanical Engineer, search some job portals and research yourself.

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Sahrear - 30th October 2012
> Zolter – 28th Nov 2012
> letsmove-30th Nov 2012
> alamin104 - 8th Dec 2012
> ...


And
Leo-26th November 2012


Leo & Zolter, we want to hear from you...please dont keep us waiting for the good news.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> And
> Leo-26th November 2012
> 
> 
> Leo & Zolter, we want to hear from you...please dont keep us waiting for the good news.


Alamin bro,

No news till now .. Tried to contact CO (RL Team-2) .. she is not picking up. I called their office, they said its still under check. 

Regards,


----------



## sohel003 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi,
I applied for 261313, 189, with 60 points. Submitted EOI on 13 august
I have possibility of getting invitation on 2nd round of December..
I need an information to know.
Is is possible to send Bank Draft from Bangladesh for VISA fee?

I have no other options... please let me know if anybody know about paying VISA fee by using bank draft. I have SCB account

Sohel


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

sohel003 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for 261313, 189, with 60 points. Submitted EOI on 13 august
> I have possibility of getting invitation on 2nd round of December..
> I need an information to know.
> ...


Unfortunately bank drafts are not allowed. Only medium of payment is by credit or debit card online. You can ask your friend and family abroad if they can pay for you and then you send them the bank draft.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

do most federal officers take their leaves from 25 dec- to like 10th jan in Australia? 

I want to know when I should expect to hear nothing due to the holidays.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> And
> Leo-26th November 2012
> 
> Leo & Zolter, we want to hear from you...please dont keep us waiting for the good news.


Where is zolter?


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Experts,
How can I know either CO has been allocated or not?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

suman.cuet said:


> Hi Experts,
> How can I know either CO has been allocated or not?


Either by your co's email or calling DIBP's helpdesk.

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello Australia1

If I ask someone (friend or relative) in Australia to make a credit card payment for my visa app, then do I not have to reveal my username and password to that person?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Australia1
> 
> If I ask someone (friend or relative) in Australia to make a credit card payment for my visa app,adon't I have to reveal my username and password to that person?


yes, thats correct. That person need those user name and password to log in so that he can pay. Or you can get his credit card details and pay yourself, provided he trusts you enough to share his credit card details.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Either by your co's email or calling DIBP's helpdesk.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


Many Thanks. Should I ask DIBP after 10weeks (189 appl) or earlier?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Guys, let me have the honor to announce another good news here.
> 
> I just read on the iranian forum that another 189 male applicant got his grant today! below is his timeline.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Who is next on the 189 waiting list?


No news. I will only mail my co after the stipulated processing time of 12 month at the end of this month.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Where is zolter?


Sorry, I had travelled for a few day on an official errand.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Many Thanks. Should I ask DIBP after 10weeks (189 appl) or earlier?


Yes that's when you should contact, cause you'll have a ground then ... but normally you should get an email within that timeframe ... ! Sometimes if all submitted papers are alright, COs don't contact...!


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Alamin bro,
> 
> No news till now .. Tried to contact CO (RL Team-2) .. she is not picking up. I called their office, they said its still under check.
> 
> Regards,


Most T2 - cases are stuck with security agencies Including mine , lets hope and pray for the best...


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Dear Brothers, as you may know I sent an email to my CO yesterday asking about my IED. But there was no reply from him hence I called DIAC around our time 9:40 AM (AUS time 2:40 PM). The agent at DIAC very cooperative and patiently listened to my concern on IED and then asked me to hold for a minute to go thru my file. After few minutes she returned and informed me that I will get the notification mail shortly and my IED is 11 Feb 2014 - so I actually got 90 days beyond my PCC expiry date of 11 Nov 2013. Exactly you guys anticipated!
> 
> 
> That's the update from my end


Sahrear bhai - Can you tell us what was the "received status" date mentioned for the documents you have submitted.
Like once the documents status is changed to received what was the date mentioned next to it


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

The underlines are showing in myself and my son's med section:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for"

And in my spouse med following is showing:

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa sub class based on the information provided to the DIAC"

Guys, I have no idea. Can u please explain?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> The underlines are showing in myself and my son's med section:
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for"
> 
> ...


System glitch...this keeps changing time to time. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## registerme (Sep 12, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> The underlines are showing in myself and my son's med section:
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for"
> 
> ...


Not sure as it may be a system glitch but looks like your and your son's medical have been referred and your spouse medical is cleared. 

Btw, have you been requested for medicals or you are front-loading it?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

registerme said:


> Not sure as it may be a system glitch but looks like your and your son's medical have been referred and your spouse medical is cleared.
> 
> Btw, have you been requested for medicals or you are front-loading it?


Not requested. But from 18 Nov, our med were shown as like as my sposue's current status.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

ozstyle said:


> Sahrear bhai - Can you tell us what was the "received status" date mentioned for the documents you have submitted.
> Like once the documents status is changed to received what was the date mentioned next to it


ozstyle bro, Previously there was required/received status but now I can only see the received dates of each document. I think it happened after the grant.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

I was expecting one or more grants in November..


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> I was expecting one or more grants in November..


But.........still not? Hopeful within the rest of the days.


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

We are expecting one or two grand this month??? where is it???


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia40 said:


> We are expecting one or two grand this month??? where is it???


Hope ur expectations come true ....


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> System glitch...this keeps changing time to time. Nothing to worry about.


Right you were. System glitch. Its fine now.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> do most federal officers take their leaves from 25 dec- to like 10th jan in Australia?
> 
> I want to know when I should expect to hear nothing due to the holidays.


Yes I also heard that from mid December to mid January every process usually goes very slow due to long vacation. And for this long vacation, December, 12 applicants would have to wait till February!!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

I heard works get halted from December 20 onwards to nearly Mid-Jan.


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Yes I also heard that from mid December to mid January every process usually goes very slow due to long vacation. And for this long vacation, December, 12 applicants would have to wait till February!!


Oh NO!! :mmph:


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Dear Seniors,
I have received 2 mails from DIBP and CO. DIBP asked for submitting Form-80 and Form-1221. CO has asked to do Meds and PCC as mentioned in attachment named "Request Checklist". There are total 5 attachments in the mail from CO. In the attachment named "Request for Information-Detailed Information", there is a quote as below-

"PLEASE NOTE: Your application will undergo mandatory checks that are undertaken
by external agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to
another depending on individual circumstances."

My Question-
1. Will my case will be sent for external checking or it is a general massage in this form?
2. When does normally Form-1221 has been asked; for all cases or any particular case?

BR//suman


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Dear Seniors,
> I have received 2 mails from DIBP and CO. DIBP asked for submitting Form-80 and Form-1221. CO has asked to do Meds and PCC as mentioned in attachment named "Request Checklist". There are total 5 attachments in the mail from CO. In the attachment named "Request for Information-Detailed Information", there is a quote as below-
> 
> "PLEASE NOTE: Your application will undergo mandatory checks that are undertaken
> ...


If you're a 189 applicant then yes that's a generic response sent to applicants who undergo lengthy security checks. Some people get it finalized within 12 months of form80 submission and there are those who exceed 12 months, no one knows why. 

I have personally witnessed 10, 11, 12, 14+ and even 9 months so its really variable and I think a bit of luck also helps a lot!


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> If you're a 189 applicant then yes that's a generic response sent to applicants who undergo lengthy security checks. Some people get it finalized within 12 months of form80 submission and there are those who exceed 12 months, no one knows why.
> 
> I have personally witnessed 10, 11, 12, 14+ and even 9 months so its really variable and I think a bit of luck also helps a lot!


Any news from your side?


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> If you're a 189 applicant then yes that's a generic response sent to applicants who undergo lengthy security checks. Some people get it finalized within 12 months of form80 submission and there are those who exceed 12 months, no one knows why.
> 
> I have personally witnessed 10, 11, 12, 14+ and even 9 months so its really variable and I think a bit of luck also helps a lot!


Since CO has asked for meds and pcc, should i have to submit? But if external checking will delay, pcc/meds may expire...
What is the best to do now?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

suman.cuet said:


> Since CO has asked for meds and pcc, should i have to submit? But if external checking will delay, pcc/meds may expire...
> What is the best to do now?


submit meds & pcc.


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Dear Seniors,
> I have received 2 mails from DIBP and CO. DIBP asked for submitting Form-80 and Form-1221. CO has asked to do Meds and PCC as mentioned in attachment named "Request Checklist". There are total 5 attachments in the mail from CO. In the attachment named "Request for Information-Detailed Information", there is a quote as below-
> 
> "PLEASE NOTE: Your application will undergo mandatory checks that are undertaken
> ...


from my experience, they ask the Embassy to do the such check and verification. 
all the best.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Congrats ! :tea:


The Wall, So when are we meeting for coffee ? Are in AU now ?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

And the long wait continues after completing the 12 months: just got a reply from my CO in response to my specific questions, in that she told me that she cannot tell me a specific time frame as to when my application would be finalized, also it was not yet time for me to undertake medical and I should wait until I am advised to do so.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Since CO has asked for meds and pcc, should i have to submit? But if external checking will delay, pcc/meds may expire...
> What is the best to do now?


Please share your details in your signature.

Are you 189 or 190?


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

Zolter said:


> And the long wait continues after completing the 12 months: just got a reply from my CO in response to my specific questions, in that she told me that she cannot tell me a specific time frame as to when my application would be finalized, also it was not yet time for me to undertake medical and I should wait until I am advised to do so.


Its sad that 189 Bangladeshi applicant has to wait long before grant the visa. Where i saw one Indian brother got 189 visa within 1.5 months. It is great that Indian applicants getting their visa very quickly but why this happening to BD applicants! Anyway, i am 190 applicant lodged my appliaction on 8 Oct 2013. That Indian brother lodged his 189 application on 16 Oct 2013, yet got grant before me!  Wish all application good luck and hopefully the wait will over soon.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Zolter said:


> And the long wait continues after completing the 12 months: just got a reply from my CO in response to my specific questions, in that she told me that she cannot tell me a specific time frame as to when my application would be finalized, also it was not yet time for me to undertake medical and I should wait until I am advised to do so.


In Sha Allah you will get it soon bro.


----------



## kabir81 (Nov 22, 2013)

*About CO allocation*

Hi !

I am new at here. I lodged my application Visa-190 ( SA SS, 233111) on 15th October'13. Still waiting for CO allocation. I need to address some issues to DBIP related to the changes in circumstances. How can I contact with DBIP with out having a CO. 
Any advice please.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

kabir81 said:


> Hi !
> 
> I am new at here. I lodged my application Visa-190 ( SA SS, 233111) on 15th October'13. Still waiting for CO allocation. I need to address some issues to DBIP related to the changes in circumstances. How can I contact with DBIP with out having a CO.
> Any advice please.


You may fill this form up and upload: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Zolter said:


> And the long wait continues after completing the 12 months: just got a reply from my CO in response to my specific questions, in that she told me that she cannot tell me a specific time frame as to when my application would be finalized, also it was not yet time for me to undertake medical and I should wait until I am advised to do so.


2012 applicants for 189, are really passing very tough time. Some of us already completed 1 year and rest of the people are about to reach but no significant progress! From starting of this month, every week I have been expecting a good news for November, 2012 applicants but end of the month I am very disheartened! 
Anyway, Zolter - when you submitted from 80? As per AbbasHosseini's information they might count their KPI of 12 months timeline from the date of receiving form 80 !!


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> 2012 applicants for 189, are really passing very tough time. Some of us already completed 1 year and rest of the people are about to reach but no significant progress! From starting of this month, every week I have been expecting a good news for November, 2012 applicants but end of the month I am very disheartened!
> Anyway, Zolter - when you submitted from 80? As per AbbasHosseini's information they might count their KPI of 12 months timeline from the date of receiving form 80 !!


Really disheartening for 189 applicants of Bangladesh....nothing to say.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> And the long wait continues after completing the 12 months: just got a reply from my CO in response to my specific questions, in that she told me that she cannot tell me a specific time frame as to when my application would be finalized, also it was not yet time for me to undertake medical and I should wait until I am advised to do so.


Pathetic.


----------



## kabir81 (Nov 22, 2013)

*about job verification*

Thank you sunlight11!
for your quick response. I need more information about job verification.
I claimed full point for offshore job experience. I have a career of four jobs. among those 3 are government job in bcic, petrobangla, bpc; all of those r 7-9 years ago. many of my senior supervisors had already been retired. so, I collected reference letter from my immediate supervisors.
my question is, will dbip call others like hr people except those who provided me the experience certificate. As the government organizations are not quite adept in handling these situations, I am quite anxious about the whole situations. I have no problem with my current organization.
I already uploaded reference letters, pay slip and bank statement of 3 companies. but have nothing except reference letter from one of 7 year earlier company.
so, overall I am very anxious about job verification of my past jobs.
any suggestion is most welcome in this regard.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> 2012 applicants for 189, are really passing very tough time. Some of us already completed 1 year and rest of the people are about to reach but no significant progress! From starting of this month, every week I have been expecting a good news for November, 2012 applicants but end of the month I am very disheartened!
> Anyway, Zolter - when you submitted from 80? As per AbbasHosseini's information they might count their KPI of 12 months timeline from the date of receiving form 80 !!


Wow! If that is the case then it would be a real disaster; I was asked which I subsequently submitted in February, that would really mean I need to wait for another 2 months. Anyway there is no option but to wait.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

kabir81 said:


> Thank you sunlight11!
> for your quick response. I need more information about job verification.
> I claimed full point for offshore job experience. I have a career of four jobs. among those 3 are government job in bcic, petrobangla, bpc; all of those r 7-9 years ago. many of my senior supervisors had already been retired. so, I collected reference letter from my immediate supervisors.
> my question is, will dbip call others like hr people except those who provided me the experience certificate. As the government organizations are not quite adept in handling these situations, I am quite anxious about the whole situations. I have no problem with my current organization.
> ...


My brother-in-law applied for 190 and has submitted only reference letters from his 3 previous employers. However, his CO asked for additional proof of employment and he submitted payslips and tax certificates.

If you have any evidence of tax payment for your first company that will suffice the requirement of DIBP.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

kabir81 said:


> Thank you sunlight11!
> for your quick response. I need more information about job verification.
> I claimed full point for offshore job experience. I have a career of four jobs. among those 3 are government job in bcic, petrobangla, bpc; all of those r 7-9 years ago. many of my senior supervisors had already been retired. so, I collected reference letter from my immediate supervisors.
> my question is, will dbip call others like hr people except those who provided me the experience certificate. As the government organizations are not quite adept in handling these situations, I am quite anxious about the whole situations. I have no problem with my current organization.
> ...


Well first of all as all these organizations are government, they'll be satisfied with the additional docs (payslips, bank statements) you've submitted with Reference letter AND they know that its tough to properly go through HR in some Govt. Organizations in some of these South Asian countries... If they fail to verify through HR, they'll contact your Referee, and if you Referees confirm your work period there, you'll have no issues.

Now, as you have not submitted Pay docs for one organization but claimed points for that, your CO may object Specially if that work period is substantial. The general rule is, as you've not got any pay docs for that period, you shouldn't have claimed points for that work... However, in this situations it will greatly help your cause if you could collect a statement from that organization mentioning your salary breakdown for the entire period you worked there, from HR or your own departmental authority.

And even if you do not get that, and CO keeps on insisting for those docs, you may get Statuary Declarations on stamp papers from your previous peers testifying you worked there and submit those along with appointment letter+release letter if possible. And yes, as mentioned by Zolter, Tax docs will help too.

Outcome will vary upon Case Officer to Case Officer. Normally, Reference Letter alone is not sufficient for a work period if points have been claimed for.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

For some reason, I cant find any applicant whose got the same CO as mine on the this forum or any other forums. 

Its a bit weird. A lot of people usually share common CO's. 

CO Initials : LS ( used to be team 34, now team 33 )


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Please share your details in your signature.
> 
> Are you 189 or 190?


pls get it


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Anybody have AK from Team Brisbane 33?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> If you're a 189 applicant then yes that's a generic response sent to applicants who undergo lengthy security checks. Some people get it finalized within 12 months of form80 submission and there are those who exceed 12 months, no one knows why.
> 
> I have personally witnessed 10, 11, 12, 14+ and even 9 months so its really variable and I think a bit of luck also helps a lot!


That cannot be true. Shahrier vi got his grant exactly 1 year 2 days after submitting application to DIBP. So we can assume that 12 months time starts from the submission of application.
It's just that the time frame varies from case to case.
Praying for quick grant for all Bangladeshi applicants. Have faith on Allah.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Zolter said:


> And the long wait continues after completing the 12 months: just got a reply from my CO in response to my specific questions, in that she told me that she cannot tell me a specific time frame as to when my application would be finalized, also it was not yet time for me to undertake medical and I should wait until I am advised to do so.


That's a bit rude for the CO. Anyway lets hope for the best and let us all pray that you get your grant soon.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Due to political unrest, unable to attend for Meds from Chittagong..............


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Due to political unrest, unable to attend for Meds from Chittagong..............


Good to see another applicant with team 33 along with me and mirza in this thread. Looks like this team works in a similar fashion for all applicants. They also asked for med n pcc from me n mirza and then put our case through long security checks. Lets hope for the best on your case.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> That cannot be true. Shahrier vi got his grant exactly 1 year 2 days after submitting application to DIBP. So we can assume that 12 months time starts from the submission of application.
> It's just that the time frame varies from case to case.
> Praying for quick grant for all Bangladeshi applicants. Have faith on Allah.


Exactly. It's 12 months from the day of submission. It's the time frame that testing our patience in Bangladesh. May Allah help us to keep calm and determined in this tough situation and also our country which is going thru one of the worst of its times.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Good to see another applicant with team 33 along with me and mirza in this thread. Looks like this team works in a similar fashion for all applicants. They also asked for med n pcc from me n mirza and then put our case through long security checks. Lets hope for the best on your case.


What further docs were requested by CO after med?


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Good to see another applicant with team 33 along with me and mirza in this thread. Looks like this team works in a similar fashion for all applicants. They also asked for med n pcc from me n mirza and then put our case through long security checks. Lets hope for the best on your case.


What is the CO initials of you and Mr. Mirza?


----------



## yasirfarabi (Nov 30, 2013)

I've applied for 190 on 23rd Oct, CO assigned 20 Nov, Team 2 Adelaide, Initial: RL. Got an email on 20 Nov requesting to upload some docs, although everything was front loaded since 16 Nov. Since 26 Nov whatever docs I've uploaded have been showing "Received" status. No further contact from CO.

How do I know if my application is going through security check or not? And generally how long after CO assigned, we can know if our application is going through security check or not. Will the CO notify me, do I have to ask? 

Thanks


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

yasirfarabi said:


> I've applied for 190 on 23rd Oct, CO assigned 20 Nov, Team 2 Adelaide, Initial: RL. Got an email on 20 Nov requesting to upload some docs, although everything was front loaded since 16 Nov. Since 26 Nov whatever docs I've uploaded have been showing "Received" status. No further contact from CO.
> 
> How do I know if my application is going through security check or not? And generally how long after CO assigned, we can know if our application is going through security check or not. Will the CO notify me, do I have to ask?
> 
> Thanks



CO won't notify, you've to ask may be after few months...


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

I have received 2 mails from different teams as below-
1. Adelaide GSM Team 13 asked for sending form-80 & 1221
2. But CO from another team (brisbane.gsm.team33) asked for meds and pcc.

Can anyone help me by explaining the reason? Should I reply to T13?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> I have received 2 mails from different teams as below-
> 1. Adelaide GSM Team 13 asked for sending form-80 & 1221
> 2. But CO from another team (brisbane.gsm.team33) asked for meds and pcc.
> 
> Can anyone help me by explaining the reason? Should I reply to T13?


If you are asking for the reason, no one can give you a definitive answer, your guess is as good as anyone's. Should you reply: of course, you must reply. You may reply Team 13 and either you copy your CO or alternatively, send a separate mail to him/her explaining the letter from Team 13 and your response.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> If you are asking for the reason, no one can give you a definitive answer, your guess is as good as anyone's. Should you reply: of course, you must reply. You may reply Team 13 and either you copy your CO or alternatively, send a separate mail to him/her explaining the letter from Team 13 and your response.


Well said.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

suman.cuet said:


> What is the CO initials of you and Mr. Mirza?


KD is my CO initial .........................Team 33


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*10 working days remaining to complete Year 2013*

There are only 10 working days left to complete the year ending of 2013 but not update for Bangladeshi applicants who completed 12 months agreement like Leo, Zolter, letsmove. Even alamin104 will be crossed it after 8th Dec 2013. We got hope when Thewall and Sahrear meets the SLA but now increasing frustration as others are not meet. 

Lets see what will happen !!!


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> There are only 10 working days left to complete the year ending of 2013 but not update for Bangladeshi applicants who completed 12 months agreement like Leo, Zolter, letsmove. Even alamin104 will be crossed it after 8th Dec 2013. We got hope when Thewall and Sahrear meets the SLA but now increasing frustration as others are not meet.
> 
> Lets see what will happen !!!


........next you and Bengal_Tiger.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Zolter said:


> ........next you and Bengal_Tiger.


Frustrated, by looking at you guy’s status those already have reached 12 months- Me & Mirza vai are about to reach that timeline. I wish and expect the grant come successively & hope we are praying for each other.

Leo/Zolter/letsmove/alamin vai, have you called DIAC recently. You can also query to ASIO for ESC, as you have already completed 12 months from application lodgment.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Frustrated, by looking at you guy’s status those already have reached 12 months- Me & Mirza vai are about to reach that timeline. I wish and expect the grant come successively & hope we are praying for each other.
> 
> Leo/Zolter/letsmove/alamin vai, have you called DIAC recently. You can also query to ASIO for ESC, as you have already completed 12 months from application lodgment.


Hi bengal_tiger,

As my application has crossed 12 months, I directly called my CO. She told me to wait. By the way, how to make a query to ASIO ? Do you know anything about the process ? Is it possible to escalate ? Please advice.

Regards,


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Hi bengal_tiger,
> 
> As my application has crossed 12 months, I directly called my CO. She told me to wait. By the way, how to make a query to ASIO ? Do you know anything about the process ? Is it possible to escalate ? Please advice.
> 
> Regards,


What a boring waiting......really it should not be, just because of our poor country...even Pakistani who r sometimes called patronizing 'Taleban' may not go through so lengthy security checks. We may be poor but not terrorist....


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Leo_ said:


> Hi bengal_tiger,
> 
> As my application has crossed 12 months, I directly called my CO. She told me to wait. By the way, how to make a query to ASIO ? Do you know anything about the process ? Is it possible to escalate ? Please advice.
> 
> Regards,


I am not clear about your post. What does CO meant by wait ? Have your ESC is pending or something else ? 

This link may guide you how to raise your complaint #

Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

Has anybody lodged online visa application to diac after 8 nov? is there any maintenance work going on to their visa application website? if yes then when the work has started?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> Has anybody lodged online visa application to diac after 8 nov? is there any maintenance work going on to their visa application website? if yes then when the work has started?


See here..... SkillSelect


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

its not working......
basically i want to know the exact starting date of such work. I have submitted all my docs to my stupid agent at 2nd nov. still they hvn't lodged my application. after giving so many childish logics for several times, now he is trying to establish himself as helpless giving blame to such work. its totally ridiculous...........


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

jfmiti said:


> its not working......
> basically i want to know the exact starting date of such work. I have submitted all my docs to my stupid agent at 2nd nov. still they hvn't lodged my application. after giving so many childish logics for several times, now he is trying to establish himself as helpless giving blame to such work. its totally ridiculous...........


Friday 6 December from 9 pm until 9 pm Sunday 8 December 2013 AEDT (GMT +11).

However it continues erratic behavior even beyond this time frame. So you have to keep trying.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

jfmiti said:


> its not working......
> basically i want to know the exact starting date of such work. I have submitted all my docs to my stupid agent at 2nd nov. still they hvn't lodged my application. after giving so many childish logics for several times, now he is trying to establish himself as helpless giving blame to such work. its totally ridiculous...........


This is really bad & unacceptable. I'm afraid that you'll be blaming him with a great anxiety until the grant. Same happened with one of my friends. Best wishes for your grant.

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

I emailed my case officer yesterday to update me on my application, and a different CO replied me today with the same copy paste reply (well we all copy paste reply, when we need to communicate the same message again and again with one or more people).

So yeah, I guess my CO changed from TS -> BK, any one knows how is she as a CO?


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Time Gaps*

GSM Team 13 has asked for time gaps in my Form 80.

Now, how do i reply them? Should I fill up the form80 again with time gap details??
or,
Should I just type in MS word and upload??


----------



## registerme (Sep 12, 2013)

^Explain your time gaps in MS Word and send PDF file to team 13.

Btw, who emailed you from Team 13 this time? The same person who contacted you in October, 2013 ??


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

registerme said:


> ^Explain your time gaps in MS Word and send PDF file to team 13.
> 
> Btw, who emailed you from Team 13 this time? The same person who contacted you in October, 2013 ??


No, another person from team 13. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Got CO today, she is from Adelaide Team 8, Initial: HG ...

I heard Team 8 is slowest in everything...

This is the email I got:



> I refer to your application for a Skilled - Independent (SI 189) visa and wish to advise that I am your Case Officer.
> 
> Your application is currently undergoing routine processing and this will take some considerable time. Please note that if we require any further information, we will contact you accordingly.


She didn't ask for any documents.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, hope you are well and prepared for the good news before the end of dec! 

Anyways, my medicals will expire sometime around 25th Dec. I am wondering how long are CO's usually flexible to extend the validity of the medicals? ( assuming I , or anyone you similar to my medical and lodgement timeline, get a grant in Jan, or late Feb. 

I asked my CO about this but she hasnt responded yet. Do you know of any cases where medicals were extended by say 1-2 months? 

Cheers, 
Abbas


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are well and prepared for the good news before the end of dec!
> 
> Anyways, my medicals will expire sometime around 25th Dec. I am wondering how long are CO's usually flexible to extend the validity of the medicals? ( assuming I , or anyone you similar to my medical and lodgement timeline, get a grant in Jan, or late Feb.
> 
> ...


Yes they do extend it to 2-3 months ... that happens.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I am not clear about your post. What does CO meant by wait ? Have your ESC is pending or something else ?
> 
> This link may guide you how to raise your complaint #
> 
> Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


Dear Mirza bhai,

I meant that I have contacted my CO, and after talking about my case which has crossed 12 months already, she suggested that I should wait more as sometimes the checks are lengthy. About making query complaint to IGIS, I believe its best to wait till next year and if there is nothing after December, I shall make a complaint. 

I think this month will go slow, as they take holidays. 

Regards,


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

Finally my agent has lodged my VISA application today..........
starting happy waiting period.................
keep me in your prayer............


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> Finally my agent has lodged my VISA application today..........
> starting happy waiting period.................
> keep me in your prayer............


Please share your signature with us....all the best


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> One of my colleagues got grant whose PCC certificate address is different from National ID and passport. He got national certificate from local word 22 commissioner office in dhaka north zone and submitted accordingly. Therefore, I recom this. Please note that your PCC may acccpet in any address in your home country, further required, local police may check it in your passport address later.





saydur said:


> Approx 7 days. You can expect it within 5 to 10 days.
> At DMP one stop service point, you don't have to pay anyone, they will send your application to your local police station. You might have to pay some bribe at your local police station to expedite the process or to make it hassle free.
> 
> 
> Here I have attached a sample for you.


After long anxiety, I recently received the PCC. Thank you saydur vi and mirza vi for your valuable information. I just needed the chairman certificate as proof of my current address. They did not inquire in the address printed in my passport.

Soon I will arrange the medical test. Hoping everything will go well.

I have infinite faith in Allah who is merciful.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

I have just completed my med, is there any link to check the current status of meds?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> I have just completed my med, is there any link to check the current status of meds?


Even though my Meds are yet to be done, but I guess below is the official portal:

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Please share your signature with us....all the best


thanks.............


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> I have just completed my med, is there any link to check the current status of meds?



You can check whether reports are uploaded or not. To check this info, go through your hap id generated process. you can see your picture with updated report.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

raso said:


> You can check whether reports are uploaded or not. To check this info, go through your hap id generated process. you can see your picture with updated report.


Thank bro. Its upload. But how can i know whether CO is satisfied or will it be forwarded to Commonwealth?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Guys, As per this forum the 'Received Date' of the uploaded documents will change once CO is allocated, however mine hasn't changed, does it mean CO yet to evaluate the docs?


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, I checked my email today and saw an email from my CO which was forwarded by my agent.. note that we emailed the CO twice once in OCT and once in NOV since the first email was ignored.. 

anyways, CO is asking for a new PCC but NOT new medical which is really strange. 

I already gave them my PCC back in Jan2013...so it should be valid and I have no idea why they still asked for it. I will submit it by next week anyways. 


Has any 2012 or early 2013 applicants been asked for any additional info or documents ? 

Thx
Abbas


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi, I checked my email today and saw an email from my CO which was forwarded by my agent.. note that we emailed the CO twice once in OCT and once in NOV since the first email was ignored..
> 
> anyways, CO is asking for a new PCC but NOT new medical which is really strange.
> 
> ...


Sounds like u r at the edge of your agony. Probably the co is trying to give u longest possible initial entry date. Good luck.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Salam brothers and sisters, 

Good morning!

I was wondering, while it's near impossible to send out money from Bangladesh, can I carry cash? I think as Bangladeshi we can carry 5000 USD per year right? Any official link?

I have purchased tickets for February 4th and trying to figure out other activities to fit in before that. 

Please share your thoughts on above queries. Thanks.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Salam brothers and sisters,
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> ...


I have booked my tickets to Melbourne for February 7th.
I am also confused regarding the limit and searching for an official link. Some people said we can carry $5000 while others said its $1000.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been asked by Adelaide GSM Team 13 to provide citizenship status of mother,father,all siblings and spouse. though this info is available in Form-80, don't know why requested again?

Previously they asked for form 80 and 1221 which were submitted on Dec 01.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Salam brothers and sisters,
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> ...


hsia.gov.bd is the official website of shahjalal international airport. There you will get your ans.

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> hsia.gov.bd is the official website of shahjalal international airport. There you will get your ans.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


Thank bro but They have a brand new site in place but not the required information i'm looking for 

Any other place?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Thank bro but They have a brand new site in place but not the required information i'm looking for
> 
> Any other place?


it is there....

_"For any incoming or out-going passenger, the amount of carry-able cash is regulated by the customs department. Incoming or outgoing passengers may carry upto 500BDT, and 5000$ or equivalent during their travel."_


CUSTOMS PROCEDURE | Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

great! Sorry I missed that..

But is there anything special for the migrants? Like carry more cash than USD 5000/equivalent?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> great! Sorry I missed that..
> 
> But is there anything special for the migrants? Like carry more cash than USD 5000/equivalent?


Undeclared - you can carry as much as US$ 5,000(or equivalent ) *per* passport (if your family configuration is 4 passport then you can carry US$20,000) per travel. I normally travel in and out of BD twice a year and I don't have problem in carrying out the said amount. However, at the exit point when they are frisking passengers, the authorities are keen on looking for BD taka. They particularly don't want you to exit with taka and God knows why. I had an issue when I tried to carry about 5k taka and had to request them before they finally let me out with it.

Declared - You can ask you bank if you they can endorse additional amount on your passport which you would carry as additional declared amount. It is better to have a chat with a custom official prior to your travel who might give you a better insight on this issue and advise you on the various channels that you can legally carry out foreign currency.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Zolter bhai.


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

I cannot access my visa application page using my TRN and Password with the following link:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

It asks for immi account username and password. What happened??


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> I cannot access my visa application page using my TRN and Password with the following link:
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> It asks for immi account username and password. What happened??



Go to https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
Create new immi account
And then import your previous application. You can also use alert services from new site.

Its too simple dude.


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Why no grant New !!! we are frustrated....i think one year from the date of form 80/ CO forwarded for security check...


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Australia40 said:


> Why no grant New !!! we are frustrated....i think one year from the date of form 80/ CO forwarded for security check...


Really unpredictable and boring.....


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

I lodge my 190 application on 8/10/13. My CO requested medical, pcc and add. docs on 12/11/13. I ahave provided all the docs on 24/11/13. I came to know that normally CO provide feedback within 28 days after the she request any docs, is it true?. My 28 days will over on 10/12/13 can i expect reply from CO by 10/12/13? Pls reply...


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Sazzad H said:


> I came to know that normally CO provide feedback within 28 days after the she request any docs, is it true?


No, it is not.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

I think there are two groups of 189ers who undergo security check, regardless of their nationality. 

group1 : they get visa within 12 months ( maximum ) of form 80 submission, many even within 10-11 months. 

group 2 : 12+ months, usually around 13-15 months from the date form80 is submitted. 

now, why there is such a gap no one knows and surely DIBP likes to call " different individual circumstances" but this is not correct all the time. 

For example, a friend of mine who has been living in sydney for 6 years, with no nationali military service backgroun has been waiting since 15/oct/2012 for his 189 visa. 

and another friend of mine who has been to many religious pilgrims to VHR countries such as Iraq and syria and served in military service for 20 months at a notorious far-right brigade plus a previous US visa rejection got his 189 grant within 10.5 months of form80 submission. 


things just dont make sense and frankly i think its just a matter of luck as well.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been asked by Adelaide GSM Team 13 to provide citizenship status of mother,father,all siblings and spouse. though this info is available in Form-80, don't know why requested again?

Previously they asked for form 80 and 1221 which were submitted on Dec 01, 2013.

Anyone in this forum was asked for citizenship status of these relative??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> I have been asked by Adelaide GSM Team 13 to provide citizenship status of mother,father,all siblings and spouse. though this info is available in Form-80, don't know why requested again?
> 
> Previously they asked for form 80 and 1221 which were submitted on Dec 01, 2013.
> 
> Anyone in this forum was asked for citizenship status of these relative??


Never heard before! Give the informations as asked.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> I have been asked by Adelaide GSM Team 13 to provide citizenship status of mother,father,all siblings and spouse. though this info is available in Form-80, don't know why requested again?
> 
> Previously they asked for form 80 and 1221 which were submitted on Dec 01, 2013.
> 
> Anyone in this forum was asked for citizenship status of these relative??


Usually they only ask things that you either left blank on form80, or you did answer but not to their full satisfaction from a paper work point of view. 

or maybe the person looking into file didnt notice that you answered those questions, or the request email was meant for another applicant and was sent to you by mistake. Just answer them and see how it goes.


----------



## registerme (Sep 12, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> I have been asked by Adelaide GSM Team 13 to provide citizenship status of mother,father,all siblings and spouse. though this info is available in Form-80, don't know why requested again?
> 
> Previously they asked for form 80 and 1221 which were submitted on Dec 01, 2013.
> 
> Anyone in this forum was asked for citizenship status of these relative??


I was asked citizenship status of my contacts in Australia which I mentioned in Form 80. This is the third time I was contacted by Team 13. Every time they come up with different questions, some of them already answered in Form 80 or 1221.

Does it means my security checks are not even started yet? : (


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

registerme said:


> I was asked citizenship status of my contacts in Australia which I mentioned in Form 80. This is the third time I was contacted by Team 13. Every time they come up with different questions, some of them already answered in Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Does it means my security checks are not even started yet? : (


Dont worry. queries varies from CO to CO. May be ur CO is too keen !!


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> This was nt query from CO but from Team13


CO is member of Team 13. So whats the difference?


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> CO is member of Team 13. So whats the difference?


My CO is a part of brsbn T33 (which is mentioned in my sign) but not adldeT13


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

Can Anyone there to help me writing "Commitment Letter for NT"?

Please provide me your support with some useful information as well.

Regards,
Bashar


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

My documents handed over to my agent on 25th August for submission to vetassess. Today called Vetassess and came to know that they need 2 weeks more to accomplish my case. I am tired of waiting


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Does (https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login) site has any problem? It shows me: Login failed: Invalid user ID or password. 

(I tried several times: User ID & Password is ok, no chance to make it wrong!!)


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Does (https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login) site has any problem? It shows me: Login failed: Invalid user ID or password.
> 
> (I tried several times: User ID & Password is ok, no chance to make it wrong!!)


Go to https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

Create new immi account
And then import your previous application. You can also use alert services from new site.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

raso said:


> Go to https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> Create new immi account
> And then import your previous application. You can also use alert services from new site.


THANKS A LOT DEAR ....
I was not aware of it.....Just know from your reply and done as per you said ...
Thanks ....
The DIBP (DIAC) should e-mail to inform it to all......

https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login .....


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/immiaccount.aspx

Online visa applications submitted before 6 December 2013



> ImmiAccount will affect online visa applications submitted before 6 December 2013. If you have submitted an online application before this date, you will need to create an ImmiAccount to track and manage your application or add supporting documents to it. You will need to import existing online applications into your ImmiAccount.
> 
> Finalised online applications cannot be imported into the ImmiAccount.
> 
> If you do not remember your Transaction Reference Number (TRN) you can request for it to be sent through your ImmiAccount. If your application has a Saved ID with no TRN, you will need to restart your application using ImmiAccount. Please ensure you meet the relevant criteria for your visa application before submission.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi, Did anyone get 189 or 190 lately?

What about 189 who crossed or about to cross the 12 months time?


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Just received a Mail from CO...
"Your application is now undergoing mandatory checks that are undertaken by external agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. ......"

How long it takes on avg?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Just received a Mail from CO...
> "Your application is now undergoing mandatory checks that are undertaken by external agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. ......"
> 
> How long it takes on avg?


It does not take long, hardly 1 to 1.5 year.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

suman.cuet said:


> Just received a Mail from CO...
> "Your application is now undergoing mandatory checks that are undertaken by external agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. ......"
> 
> How long it takes on avg?


Same thing again and again......


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Hi, Did anyone get 189 or 190 lately?
> 
> What about 189 who crossed or about to cross the 12 months time?


No news after u I think


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> It does not take long, hardly 1 to 1.5 year.


Hahaha..
I dont know why co asked for med n pcc now?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Hahaha..
> I dont know why co asked for med n pcc now?


Well, both me and another forum member Mirza were also asked for med and pcc by CO and since then we are waiting. Bad thing is our med and pcc costs will go in vein if we have to wait more than 1 year. I will definitely ask for a refund to DIAC....lol


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Well, both me and another forum member Mirza were also asked for med and pcc by CO and since then we are waiting. Bad thing is our med and pcc costs will go in vein if we have to wait more than 1 year. I will definitely ask for a refund to DIAC....lol


What further docs were requested from you in sep'13?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> What further docs were requested from you in sep'13?


they asked for explanation on time gaps in form 80. It was from team 13.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> they asked for explanation on time gaps in form 80. It was from team 13.


Thnx bro. Hope you will be granted soon. Any idea on this kind of external checking for BD; do they check employer, versity, schools? ASIO has any agent in BD? do they contact any of our govt. authority?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Thnx bro. Hope you will be granted soon. Any idea on this kind of external checking for BD; do they check employer, versity, schools? ASIO has any agent in BD? do they contact any of our govt. authority?


God knows what they check and how they go about it. So many people have had these kind of checks without even realising that they are being checked. I in fact doubt if they do the checks at all. Anyways, best strategy for you bro is to put it on a side and carry on as normal. Dont stress about it at all. As long as your documents are true you have nothing to worry about...just a matter of time.


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

*Sample Commitment Letter*



Basharbd said:


> Can Anyone there to help me writing "Commitment Letter for NT"?
> 
> Please provide me your support with some useful information as well.
> 
> ...


Dear Senior Expats,

Kindly help me writing "Commitment Letter for NT". 

If you have any sample format please send that to my email address.

Email Address: nobiul underscore bashar at yahoo dot com


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Sunlight11 to let me know about this thread.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Friends.

I applied ACS on 9th October. Today status shown "IN PROGRESS". but stage is in 4. what do you think. 

Please share your comments. I am in tens.....


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Guys I just called Dr. Wahabs Clinic for an appointment and the receiver told me I only Need to bring Passport and RefLetter... No photos or anything ... Is it like that? there is a photo placeholder in RefLetter, please share your experience about the clinic ... I checked there are 3 other clinics available in just Baridhara itself ...

Also let me know if anything particular should I do to smoothly get it done and over with ....


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Guys I just called Dr. Wahabs Clinic for an appointment and the receiver told me I only Need to bring Passport and RefLetter... No photos or anything ... Is it like that? there is a photo placeholder in RefLetter, please share your experience about the clinic ... I checked there are 3 other clinics available in just Baridhara itself ...
> 
> Also let me know if anything particular should I do to smoothly get it done and over with ....



a) Original Passport.

b) 2 Copies Passport Size photo.

c) Payment of BDT 4350 Cash

though I went to IOM. Not sure about "Dr. Wahabs Clinic". They also took photo which I found on my RefLetter later on.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

raso said:


> a) Original Passport.
> 
> b) 2 Copies Passport Size photo.
> 
> ...


ohh okk, Did IOM let you know about the results after the tests? Plus how long they took to upload the results?


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> ohh okk, Did IOM let you know about the results after the tests? Plus how long they took to upload the results?


Usually they upload day after test date. But it may take 14 days to clear. 

I didn't call them about test result. I have found on my e-visa page that my medical cleared.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Dear Friends.
> 
> I applied ACS on 9th October. Today status shown "IN PROGRESS". but stage is in 4. what do you think.
> 
> Please share your comments. I am in tens.....


Two people I know applied to ACS just after Eid-ul-Fitre. They received their reply after 90 days (maximum ACS time).

Result of person 1 - 4 year's experience is deducted out of 6. He is now short of minimum 60 points and pondering to apply for subclass 489.
Result of person 2 - He is refused. He is told to apply one year later.

Go back page 155 of this thread. You will see a post similar to this by lonelyplaneteer.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Two people I know applied to ACS just after Eid-ul-Fitre. They received their reply after 90 days (maximum ACS time).
> 
> Result of person 1 - 4 year's experience is deducted out of 6. He is now short of minimum 60 points and pondering to apply for subclass 489.
> Result of person 2 - He is refused. He is told to apply one year later.
> ...


thanks for your reply...but in my case status changed within 9 weeks...so do you think they are going to refuse me??


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Guys I just called Dr. Wahabs Clinic for an appointment and the receiver told me I only Need to bring Passport and RefLetter... No photos or anything ... Is it like that? there is a photo placeholder in RefLetter, please share your experience about the clinic ... I checked there are 3 other clinics available in just Baridhara itself ...
> 
> Also let me know if anything particular should I do to smoothly get it done and over with ....


PP and ref letter are ok. they will capture yr pic


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Guys I just called Dr. Wahabs Clinic for an appointment and the receiver told me I only Need to bring Passport and RefLetter... No photos or anything ... Is it like that? there is a photo placeholder in RefLetter, please share your experience about the clinic ... I checked there are 3 other clinics available in just Baridhara itself ...
> 
> Also let me know if anything particular should I do to smoothly get it done and over with ....



mate..Dr. Wahab's is very good...cheaper than others...they will take your photo electronically in there...very quick service...i did myself in last October


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi guys,
newbee here...

I moved to aus 3 weeks back on 476. I was going through the procedure for the road towards 189 and 190. I found some of my questions answered in this forum as well. all was well. but now I faced one dilemma. 

My engineering degree was done in Uk. my programme EEE (communication) was for 3 years while I got exempted for the 1st year due to my prior HND course in the same subject of 2 years. 
I have contacted EA yesterday to clarify that which category I fall in ( Professional/technologist/associate). The lady on the other hand suggested that I should apply for my assessment in technologist category. 

now my confusion is , in the SOL list I do not find any space for engineer technologist/associate. only Electrical engineer. 

For visa application purpose what will be my nominated skill then?? 

another question is , I am a fresh graduate with no relevant work experience yet. but i have worked in varieties of job sector for past 7 years in uk. e.g. retail, office, kitchen. Should I put this work experiences in my CV or leave them out.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> PP and ref letter are ok. they will capture yr pic


OK, so how long they take to upload?


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> OK, so how long they take to upload?


mine was done the next day....:lock1:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> mine was done the next day....:lock1:


That's great, thanks, can you add your signature as well ?


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> That's great, thanks, can you add your signature as well ?


well i just arrived here...so literally no stats to put...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> well i just arrived here...so literally no stats to put...


I thought you done your Meds ??  ... if so you can atleast put the signature... !


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

... CO assign hoilo almost 1.5 months... didn't even bother saying hi for once ... obbosso ekhono bole nai je my file is being forwarded for security checks... 

may be its been sent automatically... so, CO is tired of writing the same thing again and again to BD 189 applicants that "as per australian legislation >>..<<..>>" 

ki je kormu... bhaijanera, i am astonished to see your patience... hats off!!


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> mate..Dr. Wahab's is very good...cheaper than others...they will take your photo electronically in there...very quick service...i did myself in last October


Ibn Sina is cheapest I think.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> OK, so how long they take to upload?


the next day, you can get the submission date by accessing ---------
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> thanks for your reply...but in my case status changed within 9 weeks...so do you think they are going to refuse me??


These two are not related. If they are satisfied with your paper then you will get positive assessment. You will also need a bit of luck.

Pray to almighty Allah for the good result.

Don't forget to let us know the good news. May Allah grant your wish.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> ... CO assign hoilo almost 1.5 months... didn't even bother saying hi for once ... obbosso ekhono bole nai je my file is being forwarded for security checks...
> 
> may be its been sent automatically... so, CO is tired of writing the same thing again and again to BD 189 applicants that "as per australian legislation >>..<<..>>"
> 
> ki je kormu... bhaijanera, i am astonished to see your patience... hats off!!


Don't worry.... you also will get used to it soon


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> These two are not related. If they are satisfied with your paper then you will get positive assessment. You will also need a bit of luck.
> 
> Pray to almighty Allah for the good result.
> 
> Don't forget to let us know the good news. May Allah grant your wish.


I dont know whats happening with my ACS application. yesterday the status was "IN PROGRESS" but this morning its again come back to "WITH ASSESSOR"


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> ... CO assign hoilo almost 1.5 months... didn't even bother saying hi for once ... obbosso ekhono bole nai je my file is being forwarded for security checks...
> 
> may be its been sent automatically... so, CO is tired of writing the same thing again and again to BD 189 applicants that "as per australian legislation >>..<<..>>"
> 
> ki je kormu... bhaijanera, i am astonished to see your patience... hats off!!



I have applied 190. I am waiting since last 2 months also.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

raso said:


> I have applied 190. I am waiting since last 2 months also.


Tired of waiting...


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

raso said:


> I have applied 190. I am waiting since last 2 months also.


Welcome to the club!!! Applied 31st August, No Communication from CO Till 1 week of November letting me know its under assessment (She replied my email as i came to know by calling that my application got allocated to Adelaide GSM Team 2 on 10 OCT). Than on 4th received Medical request and completed on 5th at Wahab Medical centre and apparently they uploaded it on 6th but still waiting for it to clear/finalize whatever u want to call. So yeah......waiting..waiting...


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

hopefully we will have plenty of grants for all the 189ers who are waiting for their security checks...specially people who have been waiting since late 2012.. 

I guess grants will start flowing around after 3rd Jan onwards because I do remember people getting grants during early jan and even some late december back in 2012 on this forum


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Welcome to the club!!! Applied 31st August, No Communication from CO Till 1 week of November letting me know its under assessment (She replied my email as i came to know by calling that my application got allocated to Adelaide GSM Team 2 on 10 OCT). Than on 4th received Medical request and completed on 5th at Wahab Medical centre and apparently they uploaded it on 6th but still waiting for it to clear/finalize whatever u want to call. So yeah......waiting..waiting...


My brother-in-law applied for 190 and has same application date as yours - 31th August. He submitted PCC and medicals without being asked for them. Last week he got a reply containing same generic response to queries from his CO.

And his wait continues....


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

One of my friend received SS from WA. In EOI, he filled for both himself and his wife. But now he wants to apply singly. Will it be possible or will create any problem during assessment by CO?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

No problem at all . 



suman.cuet said:


> One of my friend received SS from WA. In EOI, he filled for both himself and his wife. But now he wants to apply singly. Will it be possible or will create any problem during assessment by CO?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> One of my friend received SS from WA. In EOI, he filled for both himself and his wife. But now he wants to apply singly. Will it be possible or will create any problem during assessment by CO?


As long as he has not claimed points on spouse skills he should be ok to go ahead. But you do know that to ask for spouse visa later may be very time consuming....right?


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> As long as he has not claimed points on spouse skills he should be ok to go ahead. But you do know that to ask for spouse visa later may be very time consuming....right?


Thanks bro. Actually his wife has no plan to leave within 2-4 yrs due to her job and education. So my friend doesn't want to waste money (appl fee+both way airfare) @ this moment. What is yr suggestion; he is right or wrong?


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Welcome to the club!!! Applied 31st August, No Communication from CO Till 1 week of November letting me know its under assessment (She replied my email as i came to know by calling that my application got allocated to Adelaide GSM Team 2 on 10 OCT). Than on 4th received Medical request and completed on 5th at Wahab Medical centre and apparently they uploaded it on 6th but still waiting for it to clear/finalize whatever u want to call. So yeah......waiting..waiting...



Bro, CO asked for only medical & its cleared few days ago. Do I need to inform him?
I am afraid that I will get the generic response.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Thanks bro. Actually his wife has no plan to leave within 2-4 yrs due to her job and education. So my friend doesn't want to waste money (appl fee+both way airfare) @ this moment. What is yr suggestion; he is right or wrong?


I think he is wrong. He, at some point in future, will have to apply for his spouse visa and pay the fees anyway which will be much higher than now. His spouse will also have to undergo medical now although she is not included in the application. Only thing he may be saving is the return airfare to make the initial entry but applying now will be saving him a lot of hassle in future. Hope this helps.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> I think he is wrong. He, at some point in future, will have to apply for his spouse visa and pay the fees anyway which will be much higher than now. His spouse will also have to undergo medical now although she is not included in the application. Only thing he may be saving is the return airfare to make the initial entry but applying now will be saving him a lot of hassle in future. Hope this helps.


Furthermore, his wife will be able to continue her job in BD for 5 years before her permanent visa expires. And cost will actually be higher if he decides to apply for his spouse separately. Considering current rate, he will have to pay 3520$ later whereas only $1769 will do if now included in his own application


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Thanks bro. Actually his wife has no plan to leave within 2-4 yrs due to her job and education. So my friend doesn't want to waste money (appl fee+both way airfare) @ this moment. What is yr suggestion; he is right or wrong?


He is wrong. He will have to pay a hefty amount when he decides to apply for her later.
Also as long as I know whether or not she move or not he have to provide her document to DIAC now i.e. he is bound to apply for her. And he have to explain to DIBP why she will not move to Australia. With proper documentation and explanation it will not be a problem.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes 

If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
Vetassess approval: 25 July.
SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec. 
Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> ...


Alhamdulillah. Congrats bro. All the best


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> ...


Congratz..................
Hope to see you at SA next year In-sha-allah


----------



## forhad006 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello Guys, I am new in this forum, taking preparation to send CDR this month. Need some info. Can anyone help? When to send IELTS report?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> I dont know whats happening with my ACS application. yesterday the status was "IN PROGRESS" but this morning its again come back to "WITH ASSESSOR"


Don't worry, I spoke with person 1 and he said that step 4 is 'with assessor' and step 5 is 'in progress'. You are still in step 4. That is normal. This step takes maximum time.
And according to your application date you should not expect the result to arrive before 9th January. Even if the result come before that pray for the best.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Congratulations!!! All the best.



tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> ...


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

forhad006 said:


> Hello Guys, I am new in this forum, taking preparation to send CDR this month. Need some info. Can anyone help? When to send IELTS report?


You need to send IELTS along with your application to process your CDR. An original copy of the IELTS report needs to be sent directly from British Council.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> ...


congrats brother! ! 

To my opinion it is speedy grant coz the duration is at least within DIAC's committed timeline. See 189er's status like me and others 2012 applicants, DIAC don't care us even their KPI time-frame.Have patiently Passed one year & still trying to be happy

Anyway, All the best. Wishing you smooth journey through next challenges.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best.


Thank you, brother!!! Wishing you a quick grant as well & best wishes 

Just wondering about ur bro-in-law?? Any updates??? I'm sure he will get it soon too.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> congrats brother! !
> 
> To my opinion it is speedy grant coz the duration is at least within DIAC's committed timeline. See 189er's status like me and others 2012 applicants, DIAC don't care us even their KPI time-frame.Have patiently Passed one year & still trying to be happy
> 
> Anyway, All the best. Wishing you smooth journey through next challenges.


Thank you, brother!!!

I totally understand your pain. Wishing u a quick grant & best wishes!!


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

tanbd said:


> hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. By the grace of god, received my grant letter today, best christmas gift ever  i would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> if anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 july.
> ...


a big congrats .......


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Thank you, brother!!! Wishing you a quick grant as well & best wishes
> 
> Just wondering about ur bro-in-law?? Any updates??? I'm sure he will get it soon too.


No new about his application. I guess he is waiting for his agent to update him on his application.

By the way, does DIBP send grant mail to agent or applicant?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Zolter said:


> No new about his application. I guess he is waiting for his agent to update him on his application.
> 
> By the way, does DIBP send grant mail to agent or applicant?


If you apply through agent then DIBP will send mail to agent not to the applicant.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Zolter said:


> No new about his application. I guess he is waiting for his agent to update him on his application.
> 
> By the way, does DIBP send grant mail to agent or applicant?


I applied by myself. So all my communication (phone calls, emails) I did directly and CO directly communicated with me. So no idea about how it works if u have agents.


----------



## forhad006 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zolter said:


> You need to send IELTS along with your application to process your CDR. An original copy of the IELTS report needs to be sent directly from British Council.


Ok, but is there any reference number required to send the IELTS? Otherwise how Engineers Australia will find my IELTS?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrts bro. What was your job sol? you applied for 190 right?





tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> ...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

forhad006 said:


> Ok, but is there any reference number required to send the IELTS? Otherwise how Engineers Australia will find my IELTS?


They sort out IELTS reports by name or passport number which I am not sure about. Better is to dispatch your original IELTS after getting the reference number from Engineers Australia. They will provide you with a reference ID only after receiving payment. For me, I had to send IELTS report three times, 2 of them gone missing from normal post and then finally by DHL. The evaluation of your CDR only start after processing all those sent before. And that will give you at least 3 months to submit your IELTS report. Hope it helps.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> They sort out IELTS reports by name or passport number which I am not sure about. Better is to dispatch your original IELTS after getting the reference number from Engineers Australia. They will provide you with a reference ID only after receiving payment. For me, I had to send IELTS report three times, 2 of them gone missing from normal post and then finally by DHL. The evaluation of your CDR only start after processing all those sent before. And that will give you at least 3 months to submit your IELTS report. Hope it helps.


As I was applying for IELTS, I filled in one of the recipient address that of Engineers Australia. Hence, a copy of the original report was sent to them directly which was way before my application of Migration Skills Assessment. Also, along with my application of CDR, I sent a photocopy of IELTS result. I guess that helped them to retrieve the original from their stack of results.

If you have already written IELTS and haven't filled in their address, you can alternatively ask British Council to send one by a courier which will be the safest option.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> ...


Great news. Congr8s!


----------



## blueskyoz (Aug 1, 2013)

Is there any bro from this forum moving to Adelaide :|??


----------



## blueskyoz (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats!! well done.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Friends.

I got the email from ACS today morning. Its positive with 2 years deduction. They took 9+ weeks to finalize my application.
Thanks all of you for helping me to make the ACS application myself. Please pray for my IELTS. I need 7 in each.

The detail result is attached here......


----------



## kabir81 (Nov 22, 2013)

_


tanbd said:



Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes 

If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
Vetassess approval: 25 July.
SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec. 
Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)

Click to expand...

_
Congrats!

I am on same track.

SA SS, 233111, Visa application(190) on 15th Oct'13, CO from Adelaide GSM Team-2. Waiting for medical.

I have a query to you.

Did you claim for job experience. If yes, then was there any job verification done?
How did they do so?

I got CO for near about three weeks. Still no job verification.

What is ur expected landing time in Australia? 

Hope the best for u.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Dear Friends.
> 
> I got the email from ACS today morning. Its positive with 2 years deduction. They took 9+ weeks to finalize my application.
> Thanks all of you for helping me to make the ACS application myself. Please pray for my IELTS. I need 7 in each.
> ...


Praying for your IELTS score! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Praying for your IELTS score! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks a lot...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Guys ..

I did the medical yesterday evening from Dr. Wahab's clinic, it was a total breeze and took just 20-25 minutes to get everything done ...

Today morning around 11.30 I logged into eVisa and found the message _“No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship”_

I checked the referral letter from eMedical client and found clinic already uploaded the results probably yesterday itself..

But how come so fast it is cleared ?? today is weekly holiday in Australia ... is there any mechanism if no problems are found in the report it is auto-cleared by the system itself or it is the Case Officers ONLY who can update the results in eVisa ??

Initially thought about any glitch but I just checked again, it is same, showing "No Health Examination ...." message. 

Let me know if it is done automatically ??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Guys ..
> 
> I did the medical yesterday evening from Dr. Wahab's clinic, it was a total breeze and took just 20-25 minutes to get everything done ...
> 
> ...


Dear Mate,
Long before I wrote medicals are referred or cleared Auto as of mine.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Mate,
> Long before I wrote medicals are referred or cleared Auto as of mine.


Oh OK, I was however all along thinking that Medical reports will be first evaluated by the Case Officer and only after that she'll decide if it needs further referral or not.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Oh OK, I was however all along thinking that Medical reports will be first evaluated by the Case Officer and only after that she'll decide if it needs further referral or not.


Case officer has nothing to do with your medicals but update to your applications. Main medical assessments done by your clinic. If the clinic got any issues then the clinic mark B and system automatically cleared Grade A medicals and B grade automatically got referred. Then MOC justifies the B Grade .


----------



## BasCW (Dec 6, 2013)

kabir81 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I am on same track.
> 
> ...


Hey Kabir81

Who is your CO from Team 2? 
I am also assigned Team 2 RF (lodged on Oct 10) 
Submitted all documents including medicals by Nov 18...
Not a single line of communication since.
I wonder if one CO is one holidays, the other will work on our case?


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

my appl details as per my signature. Now i am expecting my 2nd baby in Mid Aug'14. is it require to inform CO? any suggestion?


----------



## kabir81 (Nov 22, 2013)

_


BasCW said:



Hey Kabir81

Who is your CO from Team 2? 
I am also assigned Team 2 RF (lodged on Oct 10) 
Submitted all documents including medicals by Nov 18...
Not a single line of communication since.
I wonder if one CO is one holidays, the other will work on our case?

Click to expand...

_Dear BasCW !

Your timeline is an interesting one for me as your lodgement date is 10th Oct.
My CO initial is LE of Adelaide GSM team-2. 
I am progressing with my visa in a slow pace as I am waiting for a baby.
CO asked me for medical and PCC submission on 4th December'13. The later one has already been submitted.
Yes, without any communication by CO, you might get your grant.
No idea about your last comment.
Hope for your quick grant.


----------



## kabir81 (Nov 22, 2013)

_


suman.cuet said:



my appl details as per my signature. Now i am expecting my 2nd baby in Mid Aug'14. is it require to inform CO? any suggestion?

Click to expand...

_Dear Suman!

Yes, I think you should inform it to your CO.

For 189 visa, You may require waiting for one year as it is quite common for Bangladeshi applicants. Hope that won't happen for you. But if your grant timing reach Sept'14, then migrating dependent number of your visa application will be changed considering the fact that you will include your baby in application. In that case, your present circumstance should be a sensitive news for visa processing. 

I am also expecting baby in jan'14. I am 190 applicant, lodgement time 15th Oct,13. I informed it my CO on very first moment of CO allocation date . He replied me asking for child's passport, picture, birth certificate after the birth quoting the mail as a ' SENSITIVE' one.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

kabir81 said:


> Dear Suman!
> 
> Yes, I think you should inform it to your CO.
> 
> ...


Hi Kabir,
Thanks, basically, i planned to inform it CO in Apr'14 if i am nt granted by this time. Is there any rules that this kind of info (expected birth) should have to be informed to CO immediately? if no, I would like to inform CO in Apr'14.
Also, is there any restriction from immigration police for entering pregnant woman to Aus?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Hi Kabir,
> Thanks, basically, i planned to inform it CO in Apr'14 if i am nt granted by this time. Is there any rules that this kind of info (expected birth) should have to be informed to CO immediately? if no, I would like to inform CO in Apr'14.
> Also, is there any restriction from immigration police for entering pregnant woman to Aus?


I guess it may be illogical to inform CO of an event that has not taken place, say for example, someone expecting a baby. It will be more meaningful if you inform your CO when you have birth certificate of the baby which will form the documentation with which they can process his/her visa.


----------



## kabir81 (Nov 22, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Hi Kabir,
> Thanks, basically, i planned to inform it CO in Apr'14 if i am nt granted by this time. Is there any rules that this kind of info (expected birth) should have to be informed to CO immediately? if no, I would like to inform CO in Apr'14.
> Also, is there any restriction from immigration police for entering pregnant woman to Aus?


Situation can be complicated if you get a quick grant within April. 

Doctor might forbid you to avail flight in last stage of pregnancy which is not quite uncommon when you need to travel for 7 hours in flight.

Consult with doctor too. 

My next post will elaborate more about the situation.


----------



## kabir81 (Nov 22, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I guess it may be illogical to inform CO of an event that has not taken place, say for example, someone expecting a baby. It will be more meaningful if you inform your CO when you have birth certificate of the baby which will form the documentation with which they can process his/her visa.


Hi Zolter,

I acknowledge your so many invaluable responses for so many issues.

Here, Mr. Suman needs to notice few issues:

1) Pregnancy is an event for 'changes in circumstances'. From my first mail from CO, I got an attached file 'Requests document or info' where six type of circumstances were mentioned as example of 'Changes in Circumstances'. There pregnancy of primary/secondary applicant was mentioned clearly as a matter of Changes in Circumstances. 

2) By any how, if Suman get grant in July'13( which is possible), doctor may forbid for long travel with pregnancy in it's last state. In that case, he will require separate visa for his child. Situation will be complicated obviously. 

3) Is there any negative side of informing CO about changes in circumstances..pregnancy. I think, nothing at all. So, why should anyone take risk for uncertainty when it is possible to resolve easily? 

4) for newborn baby within visa application processing time, no additional charges is required. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

Only 3 weeks have past...........
And a long long way is still to go...............................


----------



## ifixmurad (Dec 22, 2013)

*Need ACS Assessment Help!!!*

Hi,

I want to submit my docs for ACS for assessment, please any one confirm me that my all docs are ok?


1. Photo copy of Bachelor of CSE degree provisional certificate + 4 years transcript attested by notary public.

2. Notary public attested original Experience certificate from all off my employees from their official pad. all experience paper are sign in recent date. is that's create my assessment wrong.

4. Photo copy of first 4 pages MRP passport and attested by notary public.

5. My current updated resume. 

regards,

murad


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ifixmurad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to submit my docs for ACS for assessment, please any one confirm me that my all docs are ok?
> 
> ...


Go ahead... best of luck..


----------



## ifixmurad (Dec 22, 2013)

hi bdtomas,

how i pay my assessment fees from Bangladesh?

regards,

murad


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ifixmurad said:


> hi bdtomas,
> 
> how i pay my assessment fees from Bangladesh?
> 
> ...


You have to arrange an international credit card...no other options..


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ifixmurad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to submit my docs for ACS for assessment, please any one confirm me that my all docs are ok?
> 
> ...



Also carefully write the duties and responsibilities as this is main issue in getting positive assessment in relation to your chosen occupation.


----------



## iqbalrana (Dec 26, 2013)

*Can I apply for immigrant visa?*

dear all,

I am new in this forum, i am a web/php developer, my total experience is 6 year, i am CSE graduate from "Bangladesh University" asad avenue , dhaka bangladesh.

some of senior colleague said that my degree is not accept by australia thus i can't appy for immigrant visa. my ielts score is now 5.5, i know i need min 6.

is it true or not? please answer.

regards,

rana


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

You wont know if your degree is good enough unless you apply for a skills assessment. Unless your university is on their list of non compatible courses you will probably be fine. Most of the educational establishments on those lists are private colleges that offer bogus degrees.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

I am in total agreement with you. 

As far as "change in circumstance" is in the case of "pregnancy", which I was not aware of, I request all to disregard my last post on that issue.

Also, there is NO harm in informing CO as far as it will just be a mail and if it is important they will treat or else they will simply ignore it.



kabir81 said:


> Hi Zolter,
> 
> I acknowledge your so many invaluable responses for so many issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

iqbalrana said:


> dear all,
> 
> I am new in this forum, i am a web/php developer, my total experience is 6 year, i am CSE graduate from "Bangladesh University" asad avenue , dhaka bangladesh.
> 
> ...


You will need minimum 6 in each band, an overall wont do. Are u trying GT or Academic?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Just noticed one of the document in my immi account had its received date changed to 20 December. Previously it was dated 26 may. Any idea guys? Is there anything to be worry or happy about


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Just noticed one of the document in my immi account had its received date changed to 20 December. Previously it was dated 26 may. Any idea guys? Is there anything to be worry or happy about


Its good, no worries.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Just noticed one of the document in my immi account had its received date changed to 20 December. Previously it was dated 26 may. Any idea guys? Is there anything to be worry or happy about


which document???


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> which document???


Degree transcript. Seems to me CO had a quick look at all the outstanding files before shooting off for the holidays. Wht do u think?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just want to double check with everybody,

Am I the only Bangladeshi applicant in this forum who is with this Team 8 ? 

Are any of you guys got Team 8 allocated or know any BD applicant currently having this Team?


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Just noticed one of the document in my immi account had its received date changed to 20 December. Previously it was dated 26 may. Any idea guys? Is there anything to be worry or happy about



That means ur CO has started working and its okay. HAPPY


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Just want to double check with everybody,
> 
> Am I the only Bangladeshi applicant in this forum who is with this Team 8 ?
> 
> Are any of you guys got Team 8 allocated or know any BD applicant currently having this Team?


Please check with gugu who was also team 8 and received his grant 24th july 2013 under 489


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Please check with gugu who was also team 8 and received his grant 24th july 2013 under 489


Hi Mirza Have you recently asked for a status update to your CO as it has now gone over 1 year? I think you should coz security check should be over by 7 to 12 months...atleast there is a chance. What say?


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello experienced brothers and sisters,

Kindly allow me to squeeze myself into this ever expanding Bangladeshi forum on immigration issues.

I will soon lodge an 189-visa application. I need to find out exactly how to have a document translated into English to a case officer's satisfaction. The only document that I need to translate is my marriage certificate. Fortunately, all other documents are already in English.

After reading through official writing on the Australian immigration website, here are the excerpts I have noted down:

_Translations done by a translator not accredited by NAATI must include that person's full name, address, telephone number and details of their qualifications and experience in the language being translated. _

My questions are:

_*1.* How would I ask the translator to do the above? Should I ask him whether he has all the required information engraved on his official seal?

*2.* Is there any NAATI accredited translator in Bangladesh?_

I would very much appreciate suggestions from those whose applications are at the final stage and to whom their respective CO's did not raise any questions about translated documents. Thanks.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mcgyver said:


> Hello experienced brothers and sisters,
> 
> Kindly allow me to squeeze myself into this ever expanding Bangladeshi forum on immigration issues.
> 
> ...


First of all expat forum is not a Bangladeshi forum, you have raised your concern in this thread generated by Bangladeshi applicants. it's very simple to translate any document into English including your marriage certificate in Bangladesh with a very cheap cost. Just go to any lawyer and ask him what you want. You need your nikhanama to be translated and need a marriage certificate with notary seal. Lawyers have many sample of them....so no worries.

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello,

Yes, I should have said "thread" instead of "forum"............

I have the bluish green paper in Bengali known as the nikahnama. Let's see if I have understood properly. When the nikahnama is translated into English and a notary seal is placed on that English version, the document becomes the marriage certificate. Please comment.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mcgyver said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, I should have said "thread" instead of "forum"............
> 
> I have the bluish green paper in Bengali known as the nikahnama. Let's see if I have understood properly. When the nikahnama is translated into English and a notary seal is placed on that English version, the document becomes the marriage certificate. Please comment.


Two documents: 1. Translated nikhanama & 2. Marriage cer. Notary seals necessary for both. Hope you got it now.

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Hi Mirza Have you recently asked for a status update to your CO as it has now gone over 1 year? I think you should coz security check should be over by 7 to 12 months...atleast there is a chance. What say?


Yes, I have asked but she informed me my ESC is still on going. So waiting


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Just noticed one of the document in my immi account had its received date changed to 20 December. Previously it was dated 26 may. Any idea guys? Is there anything to be worry or happy about


Similar thing happened in case of mine.......one doc was in 10 Oct., now showing 19 Dec......


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rashid.amm said:


> Similar thing happened in case of mine.......one doc was in 10 Oct., now showing 19 Dec......


Hi Australia1 & Rashid amn Bhai, All documents have received on 20th dec ? Even Character of Form 80 ?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Australia1 & Rashid amn Bhai, All documents have received on 20th dec ? Even Character of Form 80 ?


Not all. Only one document - academic transcript.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey friends, hope you are all well.. 

I just noticed that the date of my document has changed for the first time in almost 10.5 months.. it used to be " Requested " and but now its changed to "received" 

All my other documents are unchanged and no other dates have been changed. 
What could this mean? 
Appreciate your thoughts. 


**************************************************************************
Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	23/12/2013	Received


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Australia1 & Rashid amn Bhai, All documents have received on 20th dec ? Even Character of Form 80 ?


In case of mine, all docs were previously received, only one doc which was showing 'required' until 19 dec,'13 was showing 'received' after that date. Thnx.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Yes, I have asked but she informed me my ESC is still on going. So waiting


How long it will take to finish ESC.......!!!!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rashid.amm said:


> How long it will take to finish ESC.......!!!!


at least 10 months ..............


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> at least 10 months ..............


Mine has crossed more then 10 months..its on 14th month now.. this is one usual replies:

"The standard processing time for a SI189 visa application is 12 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors."

i think they have some sort of quota for 189ers - 60points Bangladeshi applicant... the higher points of 189er gets priority then lower points of 189ers...


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Mine has crossed more then 10 months..its on 14th month now.. this is one usual replies:
> 
> "The standard processing time for a SI189 visa application is 12 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors."
> 
> i think they have some sort of quota for 189ers - 60points Bangladeshi applicant... the higher points of 189er gets priority then lower points of 189ers...


Number of points does not really affect the processing time, that is my opinion. I applied with 70 points and I am running 13th month. 

As far as the quota system is concerned, I think it makes more sense. It is possible that they will only admit a certain number of applicants from a specific country at a given time period to maintain the demography of Australian population.


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Number of points does not really affect the processing time, that is my opinion. I applied with 70 points and I am running 13th month.
> 
> As far as the quota system is concerned, I think it makes more sense. It is possible that they will only admit a certain number of applicants from a specific country at a given time period to maintain the demography of Australian population.



Im guessing you should be hearing from them by jan... few friends got responses after 13.5 to 14.5 weeks.. best of luck


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Im guessing you should be hearing from them by jan... few friends got responses after 13.5 to 14.5 weeks.. best of luck


Hi Ozstyle, when was form80 reuqested by your CO ? 

I think it is reasonable to assume a grant timeline of 12 months after the submission of form80 instead of CO allocation or judgment date. What do you think


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi Ozstyle, when was form80 reuqested by your CO ?
> 
> I think it is reasonable to assume a grant timeline of 12 months after the submission of form80 instead of CO allocation or judgment date. What do you think


my form form 80 was requested on 30oct12 and submitted on 28nov12.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Happy New Year to all of this forum members.....


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

i saw an update...my form80 received date changed to 22/12/2013....


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> i saw an update...my form80 received date changed to 22/12/2013....


my form80 date also changed to 23/12/2013 as well. I am not sure what it means though


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Number of points does not really affect the processing time, that is my opinion. I applied with 70 points and I am running 13th month.
> 
> As far as the quota system is concerned, I think it makes more sense. It is possible that they will only admit a certain number of applicants from a specific country at a given time period to maintain the demography of Australian population.


I watched a dialogue program in Australia Network that most number of immigrants in Australia is -
1. United Kingdom
2. China
3. India
The percentage is then evenly spread for all the other countries.
So if quota system is implemented the above 3 countries would not have largest number of migrants. So the theory of quota system may is not true. You will get a concrete proof from the link below.
Fact Sheet 2
Check Major source countries July 2010 to June 2011 settler arrivals, by country of birth

Also applicants with more points would get preferred processing may not be true. DIBP never said anything related to this.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> I watched a dialogue program in Australia Network that most number of immigrants in Australia is -
> 1. United Kingdom
> 2. China
> 3. India
> ...



I am pretty sure delays occur simply because Majority of the Applicants from Islamic countries and countries not having that much cordial relations with Western block would be thrown into the "Extended External Security Check Farce" which will then keep on running for 10-15 months at a minimum.

I am not complaining that they check us through&through but the efficiencies need to be hiked up tenfold .... What I also believe that these External agencies simply don't work on our cases for initial 5-6 months (for backlog and other obligations) and then take a "Priority-Least" approach in returning a result to DIBP... 

We can do nothing other than to stomach the negligence...


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I am pretty sure delays occur simply because Majority of the Applicants from Islamic countries and countries not having that much cordial relations with Western block would be thrown into the "Extended External Security Check Farce" which will then keep on running for 10-15 months at a minimum.
> 
> I am not complaining that they check us through&through but the efficiencies need to be hiked up tenfold .... What I also believe that these External agencies simply don't work on our cases for initial 5-6 months (for backlog and other obligations) and then take a "Priority-Least" approach in returning a result to DIBP...
> 
> We can do nothing other than to stomach the negligence...


I agree with you. Coz my case also had gone through 14 months external check. may be i m worst example.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> i saw an update...my form80 received date changed to 22/12/2013....


Have you checked with your CO or DIBP for updating your external check is clearer ed or not ? I guess, external check is ok now and they are doing to go for final stage. What do you think ?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

You post actually strengthens the logical explanation of quota system. Australia seem to be keen on bringing in immigrants from the first three countries as they might have seen that these immigrants pose the least risk of threat as well as they blend easily with Australian system, hence given higher priority. Also, another factor might be they shear volume of applicants from these top countries.

Furthermore, as Sunlight11 has rightly said, the immigrants from minority countries require further external security verification prior to admission in to Australia.

These are my thoughts and do not have any proof whatsoever. 



rus_bd said:


> I watched a dialogue program in Australia Network that most number of immigrants in Australia is -
> 1. United Kingdom
> 2. China
> 3. India
> ...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

If there's a quota for us then it was two 189 grants in 2013. There will be another two in 2014...lol


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> If there's a quota for us then it was two 189 grants in 2013. There will be another two in 2014...lol


Then we would surely be doomed.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a good feeling that we will witness quite a few grants by either jan or late feb max from applicants who have had CO's assigned from oct/nov2012 and jan/fab 2013


I don't think 1-3 months of difference in lodgement date would make that much of difference in processing as long as your case is nearing or crossed the 12 months standard period, you should be expecting a grant within the next 1-2 months max... 


Otherwise DIBP wouldnt state 12 months processing time for 189...they would probably just mention 18 months like similar subclasses such as 175 and some groups of 176. I believe they have informal agreements with ASIO to get back to them with external check reports within 12-13 months of referal max


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> If there's a quota for us then it was two 189 grants in 2013. There will be another two in 2014...lol


matter of being afraid of


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I am pretty sure delays occur simply because Majority of the Applicants from Islamic countries and countries not having that much cordial relations with Western block would be thrown into the "Extended External Security Check Farce" which will then keep on running for 10-15 months at a minimum.
> 
> I am not complaining that they check us through&through but the efficiencies need to be hiked up tenfold .... What I also believe that these External agencies simply don't work on our cases for initial 5-6 months (for backlog and other obligations) and then take a "Priority-Least" approach in returning a result to DIBP...
> 
> We can do nothing other than to stomach the negligence...


i also agree it. Anyway, is there any difference between "Mandatory Checks" and "Extended External Security Check Farce"?


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Zolter said:


> You post actually strengthens the logical explanation of quota system. Australia seem to be keen on bringing in immigrants from the first three countries as they might have seen that these immigrants pose the least risk of threat as well as they blend easily with Australian system, hence given higher priority. Also, another factor might be they shear volume of applicants from these top countries.
> 
> Furthermore, as Sunlight11 has rightly said, the immigrants from minority countries require further external security verification prior to admission in to Australia.
> 
> These are my thoughts and do not have any proof whatsoever.


hi zolter, could you please check your Document progress & date update for the document type: Character, Evidence of - Form 80. check for any date changes


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Have you checked with your CO or DIBP for updating your external check is clearer ed or not ? I guess, external check is ok now and they are doing to go for final stage. What do you think ?


See for date change on document type Character, Evidence of - Form 80


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> i also agree it. Anyway, is there any difference between "Mandatory Checks" and "Extended External Security Check Farce"?


Well what I meant by "Extended External Security Check Farce" is this Extended Comical Check is done for only certain nationals on an assumption that almost EVERY applicants from "These Nationalities" and "These Beliefs" are a THREAT ,,, and most other Nationalities and Other Beliefs Are all Squeaky Clean and holds near-about 1%-2% Threat risks at best and should not boxed for a year long hold up, thus let them go after a bare minimum checking.

"Mandatory Checks" are probably MANDATORY, evaluating Educational, Spousal and other qualification papers that's probably done for all applicants.

Well I only hoped that just speed up the External Check for us so that if others getting approval within 2 months, ours should take at best 4 months, but why would it take 12-15 months I don't get it, it's only because the agencies that does these things are not considerate enough+our local agencies are kind of lethargic as well. However 4 months I believe is sufficient enough, seeing Grants can be issued within an hour after CO allocation as for certain Nationals.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> hi zolter, could you please check your Document progress & date update for the document type: Character, Evidence of - Form 80. check for any date changes


There is no change on the date of receipt - still showing 28-12-12.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ozstyle said:


> See for date change on document type Character, Evidence of - Form 80


Is there any change in your application ? I think if Form 80 or Financial status are checked / received in recent date, which is a good symptom. What do you think ?


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Zolter said:


> There is no change on the date of receipt - still showing 28-12-13.


what about the progess? was changed received? or it was recieved from before


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Is there any change in your application ? I think if Form 80 or Financial status are checked / received in recent date, which is a good symptom. What do you think ?


yes, some movement in form 80 document progress and date.. dont know what it meant.. but i do remember one applicant from iran who posted on pakistani thread of similar activity last year.. his name goes by ahmed something.. wanted to know what happened to him..


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah I know that applicant. his status was changed to received or something and he got grant after a a few weeks..maybe 2. I think this is a good sign that form80 dates are updated.. in my case, it is just form80. ( my resume and travel document still show as "requested 10/02/2013 " but only form80 changed to received 23/12/2013 and it was previously shown as " requested 10/02/2013 " 



I think this could mean 2 things for us and we gotta give it a few weeks to see what happens...lets hope for the best. 

it could mean : 

1) our external checks have been received by DIBP's online system ...so ASIO might have finalized a large bulk of applicants and sent them all over to DIBP at once.. the timing also makes sense, its been almost a year for most of us...13/14 months for some and 11 months for others or bit more/less. 

2) CO's have just looked into our files to see if reports are back before heading to holidays , which i think is very unlikely because if thats the case, then why other documents havent changed their status? Why would CO go over file without first getting any emails from ASIO? 

Since their systems are linked and digitized, i think a status change of "received with an updated date, several months after CO allocation " could potentially mean that something GOOD is up! 

the other day on the Iranian forum, i just saw one jan applicant who also had his form80 status changed, I will keep this forum updated if i see more, or any major news since Iranians and Bangladeshi applicants share similar 189 visa timelines i guess


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well what I meant by "Extended External Security Check Farce" is this Extended Comical Check is done for only certain nationals on an assumption that almost EVERY applicants from "These Nationalities" and "These Beliefs" are a THREAT ,,, and most other Nationalities and Other Beliefs Are all Squeaky Clean and holds near-about 1%-2% Threat risks at best and should not boxed for a year long hold up, thus let them go after a bare minimum checking.
> 
> "Mandatory Checks" are probably MANDATORY, evaluating Educational, Spousal and other qualification papers that's probably done for all applicants.
> 
> Well I only hoped that just speed up the External Check for us so that if others getting approval within 2 months, ours should take at best 4 months, but why would it take 12-15 months I don't get it, it's only because the agencies that does these things are not considerate enough+our local agencies are kind of lethargic as well. However 4 months I believe is sufficient enough, seeing Grants can be issued within an hour after CO allocation as for certain Nationals.


thanks mate, my co quoted in his mail that my application goes under mandatory checks undertaken by external agencies. suspecting this mandatory check also requires a long waiting............hahaha


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Yeah I know that applicant. his status was changed to received or something and he got grant after a a few weeks..maybe 2. I think this is a good sign that form80 dates are updated.. in my case, it is just form80. ( my resume and travel document still show as "requested 10/02/2013 " but only form80 changed to received 23/12/2013 and it was previously shown as " requested 10/02/2013 "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi abbas - do you know by what name he was posting.. or do you have the link to that thread, just want read over one again.


----------



## sshaqque (Dec 28, 2013)

Can some one tell me for BD applicant, should be the statutory declaration on Stamp? 
Can some one provide me a sample scan copy of statutory declaration format? 

----Appreciated and Happy New Year.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> hi abbas - do you know by what name he was posting.. or do you have the link to that thread, just want read over one again.


hi, yeah his userid is ahmed1981 

i already sent him a PM and asked for more details about his form80 status.


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> hi, yeah his userid is ahmed1981
> 
> i already sent him a PM and asked for more details about his form80 status.


thank you abbas, do keep us posted and updated abt his reply


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> thanks mate, my co quoted in his mail that my application goes under mandatory checks undertaken by external agencies. suspecting this mandatory check also requires a long waiting............hahaha


O' well seeing the pattern, ESC seems Mandatory for us.


----------



## AirBourne (Apr 8, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Yeah I know that applicant. his status was changed to received or something and he got grant after a a few weeks..maybe 2. I think this is a good sign that form80 dates are updated.. in my case, it is just form80. ( my resume and travel document still show as "requested 10/02/2013 " but only form80 changed to received 23/12/2013 and it was previously shown as " requested 10/02/2013 "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Abbas,

I experienced something similar. My form 80 status changed from required to received exactly 9 months after form 80 submission. Form 80 was submitted on 21/03/13. CO was assigned on 06/04/13. Team 13 contacted me for additional information on 20/11/13. Status of form 80 was changed from required or received on 21/12/13.

I have asked my migration agent to ask my case officer if he has any update on my case. Still waiting for his response. I will keep you guys updated.

Best Regards,
Umar


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

All my upload showed received one day after i uploaded them in March,13 but still waiting for the grant.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Yeah I know that applicant. his status was changed to received or something and he got grant after a a few weeks..maybe 2. I think this is a good sign that form80 dates are updated.. in my case, it is just form80. ( my resume and travel document still show as "requested 10/02/2013 " but only form80 changed to received 23/12/2013 and it was previously shown as " requested 10/02/2013 "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Abbas, 

My "form 80" and "Payslip" is showing received and the date is 02/01/2014. Please let me know about ahmed1981's status.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Hi Abbas,
> 
> My "form 80" and "Payslip" is showing received and the date is 02/01/2014. Please let me know about ahmed1981's status.
> 
> Thanks.


I guess Flurry of Grants coming the next 3 months...

1.) All those 17x applicants,
2.) BD Applicants applied in first half of 2013,
3.) Last years' Boat people,
4.) Pending 190 applications from may be Mid-September; As after that due to the closer of 2613 for SS, not many 190 applications will be there anyway from HR countries....


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Hi Abbas,
> 
> My "form 80" and "Payslip" is showing received and the date is 02/01/2014. Please let me know about ahmed1981's status.
> 
> Thanks.


he said one night ( nearly after 7 months of lodgement ) he noticed a status change next to form 80 and form1221( met for form80, received for form1221 ( but not other documents) and after a couple of weeks he got his grant. 


meds and PCC were still shown as requested at that time althought he frontloaded them all in december. when co was allocated only payslips and previous passport biopages were requested since everything else was frontloaded. 


cheers,


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Leo_ said:


> Hi Abbas,
> 
> My "form 80" and "Payslip" is showing received and the date is 02/01/2014. Please let me know about ahmed1981's status.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Leo

I guess this is the time to grant.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> he said one night ( nearly after 7 months of lodgement ) he noticed a status change next to form 80 and form1221( met for form80, received for form1221 ( but not other documents) and after a couple of weeks he got his grant.
> 
> 
> meds and PCC were still shown as requested at that time althought he frontloaded them all in december. when co was allocated only payslips and previous passport biopages were requested since everything else was frontloaded.
> ...


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Leo
> 
> I guess this is the time to grant.


hi mirza, whats your update???


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Leo
> 
> I guess this is the time to grant.



Hi mirza bhai,

I think it has to be in MET status .. Inshallah .. I hope it get done soon .. 
May be I will call my CO to understand the meaning of this change ..

I will update you all if I get any update ..


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> hi mirza, whats your update???


Good news is that Following items has changed on 30/12/2013

1. Character of form 80 for me and my wife.
2. Evidence of employment contact
3. Financial capabilities - personal, evidence of bank statement - pay slip)
4. Family composition - evidence of photograph

You know I have submitted my Police (13 th January 2013) and medical (7th March 2013) as well after asking CO.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Please check on Immi account and update us*

Hi Friends

Leo, Zolter, letsmove, alamin104, Bengal_tiger, samamun01, me all are crossed one year ( rana_abhijit will tomorrow) and we are expecting external security clearance a apart of VISA grant. Leo, neyamul008 and me observed the Form 80 status changed for our case and remaining should also check carefully. Because I found many applicants from Pakistan also got Form 80 clearance in last week.

However, I guess this is positive sign to grant out VISA. Please update us soon about your case ...................


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> I was expecting one or more grants in November..


Hi Guys

I am new to the forum. I have applied for 189 on 29th OCT 2012 and done medial on 28th NOV 2012 as requested by my CO. Previously when I checked my immi account even few days back it was written that no more health examination required for this person same written for my family. Today when I checked it as written 
"*The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for*" 

Has anyone in this forum faced this situation?


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Good news is that Following items has changed on 30/12/2013
> 
> 1. Character of form 80 for me and my wife.
> 2. Evidence of employment contact
> ...


Dear Mirza,

What sort of change?? is it showing MET or what??

Please somebody share good news for 189 in order to catch some trend...that shall boost us....:fingerscrossed:

regards


----------



## rana_abhijit (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you Mirza vai for remembering all our names, I have not noticed any changes yet. I'll inform you if I notice any change. I hope you will get your grant within couple of weeks. Thanks again


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

I have one ques regarding PCC............
I hv a 4 yrs old kid. Do I need to do PCC for him also?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new to the forum. I have applied for 189 on 29th OCT 2012 and done medial on 28th NOV 2012 as requested by my CO. Previously when I checked my immi account even few days back it was written that no more health examination required for this person same written for my family. Today when I checked it as written
> "*The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for*"
> ...


You can check few hour later or tomorrow, this is a common msg that will correct auto .................dont worry


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

jfmiti said:


> I have one ques regarding PCC............
> I hv a 4 yrs old kid. Do I need to do PCC for him also?


No man. Pcc is required only who have passed 18 years old.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rana_abhijit said:


> Thank you Mirza vai for remembering all our names, I have not noticed any changes yet. I'll inform you if I notice any change. I hope you will get your grant within couple of weeks. Thanks again


thank you brother for wishing all of us


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia40 said:


> Dear Mirza,
> 
> What sort of change?? is it showing MET or what??
> 
> ...


MET is not mentioned by received for skill select applicants. But it is assumed that after receiving a long tune means it is MET. .


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

My PCC Received Date Changed to Today, I uploaded on 16 December. All other showing Received on the Original Date.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

AirBourne said:


> Hi Abbas,
> 
> I experienced something similar. My form 80 status changed from required to received exactly 9 months after form 80 submission. Form 80 was submitted on 21/03/13. CO was assigned on 06/04/13. Team 13 contacted me for additional information on 20/11/13. Status of form 80 was changed from required or received on 21/12/13.
> 
> ...


What additional docs/info was requested by T13?


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Form80 is being shown as received on 6th Jan in my immi a/c


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Leo, Zolter, letsmove, alamin104, Bengal_tiger, samamun01, me all are crossed one year ( rana_abhijit will tomorrow) and we are expecting external security clearance a apart of VISA grant. Leo, neyamul008 and me observed the Form 80 status changed for our case and remaining should also check carefully. Because I found many applicants from Pakistan also got Form 80 clearance in last week.
> 
> However, I guess this is positive sign to grant out VISA. Please update us soon about your case ...................


It is really nice to see a lot of updates on the date of receipt of form 80 among many of us. For sure it is a sign of upcoming grants.

I am yet to see any change in my date of receipt of any of the docs, all are still showing the original date of submission.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Form80 is being shown as received on 6th Jan in my immi a/c


Good to know, what was the status before?


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Good to know, what was the status before?


It was "required"


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Leo, Zolter, letsmove, alamin104, Bengal_tiger, samamun01, me all are crossed one year ( rana_abhijit will tomorrow) and we are expecting external security clearance a apart of VISA grant. Leo, neyamul008 and me observed the Form 80 status changed for our case and remaining should also check carefully. Because I found many applicants from Pakistan also got Form 80 clearance in last week.
> 
> However, I guess this is positive sign to grant out VISA. Please update us soon about your case ...................


hi mirza bhai, Checked but no changes


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> You can check few hour later or tomorrow, this is a common msg that will correct auto .................dont worry


Hi Mirza

Thanks for that. I was worried cause my MED has already passed one year. Do you know if they will ask to do medical again. I mean its not our fault that security check is taking so long. I uploaded form 80 on 12th DEC 2012, and last contacted by CO (TEAM 2-Adelaide) on FEB 2013 saying that application is going through legal procedures which may take some time. 

Thanks again.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

hi guys, 

my PCC expired a couple of weeks ago. 


I was wondering if it will be required again in case of a grant in the next 1-2 months? 

Has anyone got extension for altogether for an expired set of Meds and PCC ? if its only expired by 1-2 months? 

cheers, 
abbas


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

suman.cuet said:


> Form80 is being shown as received on 6th Jan in my immi a/c


very good...mine is not yet shown received....even many more months have already been passed ....


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Today I paid my VAC2 payment. From previous replies from friends in this forum I hv known that they dont take time after payment. But My agent says that, my payment duration was given 70 days instead of usual 28 days. So, I hv to wait at least 60 days for visa!!!! grrrrrrr.....

Does anyone have any idea or previous experience like this?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Mirza
> 
> Thanks for that. I was worried cause my MED has already passed one year. Do you know if they will ask to do medical again. I mean its not our fault that security check is taking so long. I uploaded form 80 on 12th DEC 2012, and last contacted by CO (TEAM 2-Adelaide) on FEB 2013 saying that application is going through legal procedures which may take some time.
> 
> Thanks again.


I have observed at least 4-5 applicants in BD whose PCC and medical were expired. It is experienced that CO can extend initial entry after extended PCC and medical up to 3 or 6 months. So don't worry about that. When everything is ok, CO will asked with extended time frame or new submission of PCC and medical.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> I have observed at least 4-5 applicants in BD whose PCC and medical were expired. It is experienced that CO can extend initial entry after extended PCC and medical up to 3 or 6 months. So don't worry about that. When everything is ok, CO will asked with extended time frame or new submission of PCC and medical.


Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my PCC expired a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Shahrier vi who got his grant on 1st November, 2013 got extension by his CO (either for Med or PCC).
As mirza_755 vi said, don't worry for the expiry. CO will extend it, InshaAllah.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

This day last year I applied for my 189 PR.
Lets pray and hope that all the guys along with me who passed their due time will get the grant ASAP.
After long vacation for Christmas and New Year, DIBP started office today. So hoping for quick application processing.
Let us pray to Almighty Allah for us and each other for quick grant.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Today I paid my VAC2 payment. From previous replies from friends in this forum I hv known that they dont take time after payment. But My agent says that, my payment duration was given 70 days instead of usual 28 days. So, I hv to wait at least 60 days for visa!!!! grrrrrrr.....
> 
> Does anyone have any idea or previous experience like this?


You will get your grant within this friday if your agent deposit the money today to DIBP. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

I am new in this forum... 

I have mail CO last 23th Dec 13 and got reply that still undergoing mandatory check. 

VISA 189| Visa App: 31 Jan 13 | CO: 20 MAR 13 | PCC and DOC DOC: 6 APR 13 | CO Change: 6 SEP 13 | 2nd set DOC: 9 SEP 13 | Grant: Waiting


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how can I check the form 80 status as everyone is talking about that. In my immi acc all doc are with status " received ".

VISA 189 | Visa App: 31 Jan 13 | CO: 20 MAR 13 | PCC and DOC: 6 APR 13 | CO Change: 6 SEP 13 | 2nd set DOC: 9 SEP 13 | MED: waiting | GRANT: Waiting


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> MET is not mentioned by received for skill select applicants. But it is assumed that after receiving a long tune means it is MET. .


Dear Bro,

What is MET??? and what do you mean by long tune.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Form80 is being shown as received on 6th Jan in my immi a/c



I Think when the receive and see the DOC they change that to receive status.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Leo, Zolter, letsmove, alamin104, Bengal_tiger, samamun01, me all are crossed one year ( rana_abhijit will tomorrow) and we are expecting external security clearance a apart of VISA grant. Leo, neyamul008 and me observed the Form 80 status changed for our case and remaining should also check carefully. Because I found many applicants from Pakistan also got Form 80 clearance in last week.
> 
> However, I guess this is positive sign to grant out VISA. Please update us soon about your case ...................


Mr. Mirza,

What do you mean by status change??? is this the date change or the status change to receive??? can you please clarify.

Thanks.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

AirBourne said:


> Hi Abbas,
> 
> I experienced something similar. My form 80 status changed from required to received exactly 9 months after form 80 submission. Form 80 was submitted on 21/03/13. CO was assigned on 06/04/13. Team 13 contacted me for additional information on 20/11/13. Status of form 80 was changed from required or received on 21/12/13.
> 
> ...



Hope the change means positive as change is always positive. I have gone through lots of changes. I n case of me as soon as i submit the
doc with in few days they change the status to received. 

I had change in case case officer also after 7 months and she asked additional docs.

best of luck to all.

-----------------------
VISA 189 | Visa App: 31 Jan 13 | CO: 20 MAR 13 | PCC and DOC: 6 APR 13 | CO Change: 6 SEP 13 | 2nd set DOC: 9 SEP 13 | MED: waiting | GRANT: Waiting


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Can anyone tell me how can I check the form 80 status as everyone is talking about that. In my immi acc all doc are with status " received ".
> 
> VISA 189 | Visa App: 31 Jan 13 | CO: 20 MAR 13 | PCC and DOC: 6 APR 13 | CO Change: 6 SEP 13 | 2nd set DOC: 9 SEP 13 | MED: waiting | GRANT: Waiting


Same to me.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Can anyone tell me how can I check the form 80 status as everyone is talking about that. In my immi acc all doc are with status " received ".
> 
> VISA 189 | Visa App: 31 Jan 13 | CO: 20 MAR 13 | PCC and DOC: 6 APR 13 | CO Change: 6 SEP 13 | 2nd set DOC: 9 SEP 13 | MED: waiting | GRANT: Waiting


Hi, for some people the status to character- Particulars...form80.. same thing ... have changed to receieved after several months. Some people had it received by their CO's within days of CO allocation due to CO manually updating it 


by the way, what were the extra docs that DIBP requested from you in sept ? 

good luck


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi, for some people the status to character- Particulars...form80.. same thing ... have changed to receieved after several months. Some people had it received by their CO's within days of CO allocation due to CO manually updating it
> 
> 
> by the way, what were the extra docs that DIBP requested from you in sept ?
> ...


Hi.

My case officer got changed and requested payslip, tax card, appointment letters.
When i asked regarding medical she told me to wait till asked.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

I can see there are many active members. 
Can anyone tell which month's lodged applications last got granted.... and which month application is on queue, so that we can understand where we are and how long we HAVE TO GO.

Thanks.


----------



## AirBourne (Apr 8, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> What additional docs/info was requested by T13?


T 13 asked for my employment, academic and address history for the last 5 years.

Even though all of that information was provided with form 80.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Pothik said:


> I can see there are many active members.
> Can anyone tell which month's lodged applications last got granted.... and which month application is on queue, so that we can understand where we are and how long we HAVE TO GO.
> 
> Thanks.


Shahrear was the last 189 apk (october). Nov, dec, jan, feb all r waiting.


----------



## khairulbd (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,
I've applied on 3rd March, 2013 for 189 category. CO assigned on 24th April, 2013 and asked for some documents which I've uploaded through document upload in e-visa portal as well as sent through mail. My CO is Team2, Adelaid.
Still I'm waiting for there response. Do any one have any idea what can I do now or when CO may response.
Regards,
Khairul


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

khairulbd said:


> Hi,
> I've applied on 3rd March, 2013 for 189 category. CO assigned on 24th April, 2013 and asked for some documents which I've uploaded through document upload in e-visa portal as well as sent through mail. My CO is Team2, Adelaid.
> Still I'm waiting for there response. Do any one have any idea what can I do now or when CO may response.
> Regards,
> Khairul


Nobody really knows, but shouldn't be more than few months max.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

khairulbd said:


> Hi,
> I've applied on 3rd March, 2013 for 189 category. CO assigned on 24th April, 2013 and asked for some documents which I've uploaded through document upload in e-visa portal as well as sent through mail. My CO is Team2, Adelaid.
> Still I'm waiting for there response. Do any one have any idea what can I do now or when CO may response.
> Regards,
> Khairul


dont worry about CO's respondong or not. they only respond when they have something important or anything that affects the decision on your application. if your docs are ok, they usually dont akcknolegde that. 

Personally, my CO hasnt responded to my pevious 3 emails ( all within 3 months gap ) and i have given up on expecting or even emailing her about anything at all. 

its all good.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

i thought i would see at-least 1 grant in 189 category ...but no grant...feeling sad...


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> i thought i would see at-least 1 grant in 189 category ...but no grant...feeling sad...


you will, soon! most co's just started warming up and coming back to work since yesterday...lets give it another 2-3 weeks and see what happens


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> you will, soon! most co's just started warming up and coming back to work since yesterday...lets give it another 2-3 weeks and see what happens


I like your optimism my friend. never frustrated and always full of hope.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey we are now in 189 page of this thread.
That's good. Ha ha ....


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Hey we are now in 189 page of this thread.
> That's good. Ha ha ....


But tomorrow we will be in 190....lol


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi everyone!!! Just wondering has anyone recently moved to Adelaide???Planning to move Adelaide by end of Feb and looking for Accommodation and wondering anyone has any idea or suggestion??? As initially, I won't have car, I'm looking for a share accommodation (own room) close to Adelaide CBD and within walking distance of transport (Bus/train) & shopping centre (Woolworth/Coles etc). Already Had a look in Gumtree and realestate.com.au but wondering anyone has any other suggestion?? Even anyone moving at the same time, i will be happy to share a house if we can organise something. Let me know if anyone interested. Thanks guys.


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

did anybody contact CO recently to know about the recent activity on form 80 been received to know what its all about


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

For those of us who want to track the application process of others, as well as update their progress for others to view, please fill in your details in the spreadsheet below:


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnrsMXqsPyz8dENCcVdFYzUtVl9oMWczOWQyZXlYc2c#gid=0


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey Mirza, who told you your security check started in May? you got CO in 15/feb... i think your security check might have started much earlier than May. 

my CO never told me when mine started. how about you guys?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hey Mirza, who told you your security check started in May? you got CO in 15/feb... i think your security check might have started much earlier than May.
> 
> my CO never told me when mine started. how about you guys?


I guess my Form 80 related check has been stared since Feb 2013. CO asked few question for Form 80 in May 2013 ..............................

CO or helpline of DIBP will never told you when Form 80 check will be started ................This is their policy 

You know, not only few Bangladeshi but also few Pakistani applicants have got some movement in Form 80 but there is no grant yet. So we should closely monitor the status for next few weeks.It is true that CO need at least 7-10 working days to finalized any cases in line of initial entry date, additional applicant issue, medical, police, financial etc issues. I think from 20th January, they will clear pending issue if everything is ok.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I guess my Form 80 related check has been stared since Feb 2013. CO asked few question for Form 80 in May 2013 ..............................
> 
> CO or helpline of DIBP will never told you when Form 80 check will be started ................This is their policy
> 
> You know, not only few Bangladeshi but also few Pakistani applicants have got some movement in Form 80 but there is no grant yet. So we should closely monitor the status for next few weeks.It is true that CO need at least 7-10 working days to finalized any cases in line of initial entry date, additional applicant issue, medical, police, financial etc issues. I think from 20th January, they will clear pending issue if everything is ok.


What more did they ask on your Form 80 ?


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I guess my Form 80 related check has been stared since Feb 2013. CO asked few question for Form 80 in May 2013 ..............................
> 
> CO or helpline of DIBP will never told you when Form 80 check will be started ................This is their policy
> 
> You know, not only few Bangladeshi but also few Pakistani applicants have got some movement in Form 80 but there is no grant yet. So we should closely monitor the status for next few weeks.It is true that CO need at least 7-10 working days to finalized any cases in line of initial entry date, additional applicant issue, medical, police, financial etc issues. I think from 20th January, they will clear pending issue if everything is ok.


Dear Mirza Bhai,

But my Co specifically reply in email that my security check start on 24 June 2013. 

However let pray for the best ... i am looking forward some grand in order to catch some trend....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Zolter said:


> For those of us who want to track the application process of others, as well as update their progress for others to view, please fill in your details in the spreadsheet below:
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnrsMXqsPyz8dENCcVdFYzUtVl9oMWczOWQyZXlYc2c#gid=0


After Shahreer anybody got 189 (Bangladesh) grant till today? Isn't it a hopeless condition?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> After Shahreer anybody got 189 (Bangladesh) grant till today? Isn't it a hopeless condition?


No one after Shahreer, but we are all hopeful.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just for an update on Bangladeshi applicants (may not apply to all), my friend has got his 176 VISA earlier today. He had applied in May, 2012... 

However, he had lodged another application for subclass 189 early 2013. CO, upon giving grant for 176 asked my friend kindly to withdraw his 189 application...


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I guess my Form 80 related check has been stared since Feb 2013. CO asked few question for Form 80 in May 2013 ..............................
> 
> CO or helpline of DIBP will never told you when Form 80 check will be started ................This is their policy
> 
> You know, not only few Bangladeshi but also few Pakistani applicants have got some movement in Form 80 but there is no grant yet. So we should closely monitor the status for next few weeks.It is true that CO need at least 7-10 working days to finalized any cases in line of initial entry date, additional applicant issue, medical, police, financial etc issues. I think from 20th January, they will clear pending issue if everything is ok.


Good point there Mirza. Yeah that's true, they usually do not give specific details about these checks or anything. I also agree with the 10 working days part because on a Pakistani docshare sheet I have seen applicants who have got their medical and PCC calls in mid november and despite their medicals being finalized a long time ago, they still havent got a grant. 

I think there must be some kind of inter-departmental procedure and paperwork even they receive your external checks....perhaps it has to be reviewed by other senior staff at DIBP, signed, approved and then handed over to CO again for data entry and eventually an online grant. 

That's just my guess though... but yeah in Australia i think things have to go through a lot of staff and not just one or two person can made big decisions about your application.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

I still come back everyday with the hope to see someone after me 

Btw, i'm leaving on 4th Feb. I have decided to stay and start my Australia journey onward. Please keep me in your prayers. Thanks.

Regards
Sahrear


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> I still come back everyday with the hope to see someone after me
> 
> Btw, i'm leaving on 4th Feb. I have decided to stay and start my Australia journey onward. Please keep me in your prayers. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Best of luck. Do not worry brother.................


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I guess my Form 80 related check has been stared since Feb 2013. CO asked few question for Form 80 in May 2013 ..............................
> 
> CO or helpline of DIBP will never told you when Form 80 check will be started ................This is their policy
> 
> You know, not only few Bangladeshi but also few Pakistani applicants have got some movement in Form 80 but there is no grant yet. So we should closely monitor the status for next few weeks.It is true that CO need at least 7-10 working days to finalized any cases in line of initial entry date, additional applicant issue, medical, police, financial etc issues. I think from 20th January, they will clear pending issue if everything is ok.


My form 80 status was "received" since 26.05.2013 (from the date of attachment).


----------



## babu1234 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dear Brothers/Sisters,

I'm new to this forum. Your advice is priceless to me. I have some queries about Sending documents in Engineers Australia. Please help me with your experience.

1) The engineers Australia asks for the IELTS test result to be sent from the test center directly. Do they accept soft copies i.e. if British Council send them an email with my TRF, will they accept it?

2) Can I send my IELTS result from British Council earlier than other documents? Will they keep track of IELTS result and other documents (sent later) of the same applicant?

3) If I give the IELTS one more time and get a better score, how will I notify them?

4) I also want to know the abbreviations of CO & PCC.

My questions may look like silly, but to a new comer the answers of these questions are very significant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Your questions are not at all silly. I have marked the answers to your questions in a different color.



babu1234 said:


> Dear Brothers/Sisters,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. Your advice is priceless to me. I have some queries about Sending documents in Engineers Australia. Please help me with your experience. *WELCOME*
> 
> ...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> My form 80 status was "received" since 26.05.2013 (from the date of attachment).


In my opinion, received just after submission and after 14 months does not meant the same ......................


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

anyone emailed their CO's about the date change? 

I have emailed mine and will probably have to wait for a a week or 10 working days to hear something, although in most cases my CO never replies. Will let the forum know if i hear anything.


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

I think it was a glitch that got fixed recently


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> I think it was a glitch that got fixed recently


I agree.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> everything is same ..until u get the visa grant letter....


Hope for the best. I am really waiting to see golden mail from mirza, zolter.......


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Good point there Mirza. Yeah that's true, they usually do not give specific details about these checks or anything. I also agree with the 10 working days part because on a Pakistani docshare sheet I have seen applicants who have got their medical and PCC calls in mid november and despite their medicals being finalized a long time ago, they still havent got a grant.
> 
> I think there must be some kind of inter-departmental procedure and paperwork even they receive your external checks....perhaps it has to be reviewed by other senior staff at DIBP, signed, approved and then handed over to CO again for data entry and eventually an online grant.
> 
> That's just my guess though... but yeah in Australia i think things have to go through a lot of staff and not just one or two person can made big decisions about your application.


I also Agree that the process must have include many people.

Lets hope for the best. I just stopped thinking about the application. They will give it when they feel like.

Trying to face it in that way. But still hoping for the best. Whatever it is. 

Allah vorosha.

Regards.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

khairulbd said:


> Hi,
> I've applied on 3rd March, 2013 for 189 category. CO assigned on 24th April, 2013 and asked for some documents which I've uploaded through document upload in e-visa portal as well as sent through mail. My CO is Team2, Adelaid.
> Still I'm waiting for there response. Do any one have any idea what can I do now or when CO may response.
> Regards,
> Khairul



Dear Mr. Khairul,

CO will only response when they have anything to ask from you. Also they will communicate when they Grant your Application.

So lets keep penitence as we all are doing. mean while you can mail CO for an update.

Through they will give a default response most of the time but every time i hope to get something different.

In my last mail for update on 23rd Dec 13 CO told me, Still I am undergoing mandatory check.

Regards.


----------



## khairulbd (Oct 16, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Dear Mr. Khairul,
> 
> CO will only response when they have anything to ask from you. Also they will communicate when they Grant your Application.
> 
> ...


Thank u very much.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> anyone emailed their CO's about the date change?
> 
> I have emailed mine and will probably have to wait for a a week or 10 working days to hear something, although in most cases my CO never replies. Will let the forum know if i hear anything.


Hi Abbas,

My CO replied, and said its still under check. I think its a system update kind of a thing !!

Did your CO reply ? Let us know .. Thanks


----------



## babu1234 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Many Thanks.*



Zolter said:


> Your questions are not at all silly. I have marked the answers to your questions in a different color.


Dear Zolter Via/Apu,

Please accept my heartfelt gratitude for your reply. Your answers really helped me a lot. Thanks again.

Babu.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Hi Abbas,
> 
> My CO replied, and said its still under check. I think its a system update kind of a thing !!
> 
> Did your CO reply ? Let us know .. Thanks


Hi Leo, thanks for the update. 

Yeah I called DIBP directly on friday and they said CO is on leave. I will email her in a week and will let you know. But since you had a status change and the checks are still ongoing, then I guess this form80 status change was some kind of system update ( which still seems very strange) 

But regardless, applicants who have crossed or neared 12 months should expect to get a grant within 1-2 months.... a lot of 2012 175 applicants are getting medical calls after around 15 months of checks so we should also get something within 13-14 months since our subclass has a higher priority or at least thats what DIBP says so.

by the way, when was the last time your form80 was submitted to CO? 

all the best,


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Best of luck. Do not worry brother.................


 best of luck.
Keep in touch.
Did u need to go to Aus Embassy?


----------



## sohel003 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi all,
Sharing a good news with my country's brother.. I have got invitation today after 5 months..Pray for me so that all go smoothly..

-Sohel


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi Leo, thanks for the update.
> 
> Yeah I called DIBP directly on friday and they said CO is on leave. I will email her in a week and will let you know. But since you had a status change and the checks are still ongoing, then I guess this form80 status change was some kind of system update ( which still seems very strange)
> 
> ...


Applied on 28th 12 12
Co 26 2 13
F80 17 3 13

Waiting ....

Hopefully by June will get response..


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

*Confused *

I'm always happy to see a visa grant regardless of nationality. A lot of Indian nationalities are getting their PR visa within 2-3 months. It made me really happy realizing that DIBP has the capability to process visa faster. 

Unfortunately when it comes to external security check it all breaks down. I understand that external security check is necessary for some cases but is it fair to send almost all Bangladeshi applications to External Check?

Now one year is normal timeline for BD applicants. Many other countries are also in high risk list like BD but their average visa processing time is around 3 months...

I feel sad and hopeless for this situation. I hope things will get better for Bangladeshi applicants.

Best of luck.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> best of luck.
> Keep in touch.
> Did u need to go to Aus Embassy?


Nope. But you ? Why ?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Nope. But you ? Why ?


Just to know.....
very much Upset .....I need the VISA urgently...But still no hope ....but people Like you Mirza Vai really give hope again and again as you people have been waiting from long long time at least more time than mine .


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

may the day come when we have our grants and come back and read our own posts and laugh at them with smile and happiness. 

i cannot wait!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Off topic guys, got myself a nice mountain bike and started riding with BDCyclists. Its really fun, reduces stress and most importantly keeps all these stupid visa worries away. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Today got additional info request from Team 13, not sure which stage application processing right now. ...


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Today got additional info request from Team 13, not sure which stage application processing right now. ...


What additional info has been requested?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> What additional info has been requested?


They want to know few details of my Australian contact which I left blank in form 80 and also whereabouts of some months after HSC (Even though it was there in that Form 80) ...


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

i asked my co about date change of form80...he replied as he assumes that the additional checking may access my forms...this is not of any concern......so no happy news....


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> They want to know few details of my Australian contact which I left blank in form 80 and also whereabouts of some months after HSC (Even though it was there in that Form 80) ...


I think its a good sign, at least they are working rather than putting in queue.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Today got additional info request from Team 13, not sure which stage application processing right now. ...


this is good news because usually when team 13 contacts for additional info like contacts, or passport details etc... after a long 1 year wait, i think it means your security check is almost over and your grant should be a matter 3-4 weeks ( since it takes some time for CO and ASIO to correspond to each other)

i was contacted in October by CO ( not team 13) for updated form80 and resume which i think wasnt requested by ASIO, but just my own CO for her own records on my file. because she requested all that right after i emailed her for a status update


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> this is good news because usually when team 13 contacts for additional info like contacts, or passport details etc... after a long 1 year wait, i think it means your security check is almost over and your grant should be a matter 3-4 weeks ( since it takes some time for CO and ASIO to correspond to each other)
> 
> i was contacted in October by CO ( not team 13) for updated form80 and resume which i think wasnt requested by ASIO, but just my own CO for her own records on my file. because she requested all that right after i emailed her for a status update


Inshallah..hope so .. but Its around 80 days have passed ..!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> in May2013 (18/05/2013)i was also asked about form80...they asked what i was doing jst after my graduation bfor joining the job and how i was supported financially..my team is T-4, Adelaide..my co initial is JH.....


Was it from Team 13 ?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Off topic guys, got myself a nice mountain bike and started riding with BDCyclists. Its really fun, reduces stress and most importantly keeps all these stupid visa worries away. Highly recommended.


If Allah wishes, one of the first thing I will do is to buy a bicycle after going to Australia. I'm very fond of this transport.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> If Allah wishes, one of the first thing I will do is to buy a bicycle after going to Australia. I'm very fond of this transport.


I was also thinking about doing the same. But then I thought why wait and keep every fun of my life attached to this visa.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Today got additional info request from Team 13, not sure which stage application processing right now. ...


Hi Sunlight,

I also received info request from Team 13 today morning. They asked for my previous passport details and what I did after my A Level Exam (my activities and financial support). 

Thanks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> My co is frm team 4...his initial is JH...


Yes I perfectly understand but I was just inquiring whether the additional info request came from your CO or Team 13, but I'll take that in your case it was your CO who communicated with you.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Hi Sunlight,
> 
> I also received info request from Team 13 today morning. They asked for my previous passport details and what I did after my A Level Exam (my activities and financial support).
> 
> Thanks.


Well, even more confusing, after this long they are asking you that .... ! But I guess ESC must've been sorted out for you by now.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

is it ok if i email my CO myself? or does it have to be done by my agent? 

would team33 respond to an email coming from me? i think the nominated email is his email and not mine but the EOI and my ImmiAccount are both linked to my personal gmail account 

appreciate your advice on this


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> is it ok if i email my CO myself? or does it have to be done by my agent?
> 
> would team33 respond to an email coming from me? i think the nominated email is his email and not mine but the EOI and my ImmiAccount are both linked to my personal gmail account
> 
> appreciate your advice on this


Hi Abbas,

I think its fine if you mail your CO from your personal gmail address. 

Thanks.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> is it ok if i email my CO myself? or does it have to be done by my agent?
> 
> would team33 respond to an email coming from me? i think the nominated email is his email and not mine but the EOI and my ImmiAccount are both linked to my personal gmail account
> 
> appreciate your advice on this


I applied through a MARA agent and most of my communications were done through the agent. But as far as the status updates are concerned, I mail her (CO) directly and get response through my email that is stated in the EOI and ImmiAccount.

I have seen in your previous posts that you did not receive any response from them using your mail. I would suggest you state that you are the applicant and the email id is linked to your EOI and ImmiAccount. This may help if they do not recognize your email id being associated to the application and hopefully you should get a response.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks Leo and Zolter. 

I just sent an email and will probably hear from them within 7 working days. Will keep you guys posted. 

Good thing Leo was contacted by Team13 for further info, i guess it means his case along with many 2012 cases and even some early 2013 cases are moving forward.


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello everyone .... Good to All Bangaldeshi people here....

I have one question, if the name of the applicants is wrongly spelled in the national id card. What should I do?


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear All,

Today I have received an invitation to apply for a Visa in SkillSelect from NSW.

Can anyone help me about the procedure of lodging Visa? I need to know what documents required to be submitted and fees to apply. Thanks.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*Waiting for co..*

Gys...i lodged my application at the end of november2013 thru an agent but still no sign of case officer to be assigned. whereas, it is written in the DIBP web that 7 weeks is reqd. for case officer assignment. Eventhough i am watching many getting co within 4-5 weeks. what to do?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mmn said:


> Gys...i lodged my application at the end of november2013 thru an agent but still no sign of case officer to be assigned. whereas, it is written in the DIBP web that 7 weeks is reqd. for case officer assignment. Eventhough i am watching many getting co within 4-5 weeks. what to do?


You never know, CO might've already been assigned. They don't always communicate after being assigned, but will if anything is required.

You can call them if possible, there's an International calling number in their site.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

nasif said:


> Hello everyone .... Good to All Bangaldeshi people here....
> 
> I have one question, if the name of the applicants is wrongly spelled in the national id card. What should I do?


You should correct the name by going to Islami Bhaban, Agargaon.
You will need some kind of document (attested photocopy of any educational certificate, passport, birth cirtificate etc.) as a proof of your correct name.
Go there, fill up there form, submit it and collect it after 2 hrs.
That's it. Simple and effective.


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

Why u guys r so quiet for last couple of days? Ur conversation is like a tonic for all of us who r on same boat........ Waiting waiting andwaiting,............


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> Why u guys r so quiet for last couple of days? Ur conversation is like a tonic for all of us who r on same boat........ Waiting waiting andwaiting,............


Weekend's a bit quiet anyway.... plus nothing much happening... saw someone getting CO today, so I guess some of them work on Saturdays as well,,,


----------



## babu1234 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dear Brothers/Sisters,

1) What is the process of applying for Skilled Nominated Visa (190)?
2) Where can I get the Skilled Occupation List (SOL)of the states?
3) Is the SOL is common for all?


Please suggest me as I'm new to this forum. Thanks in advance.

Babu.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

babu1234 said:


> Dear Brothers/Sisters,
> 
> 1) What is the process of applying for Skilled Nominated Visa (190)?
> 2) Where can I get the Skilled Occupation List (SOL)of the states?
> ...


Dear Babu, Please go to the following link for all the requested info. SOL is not common for all states.
http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/190.aspx


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

hi everybody,

i received 190 visa invitation. i have a query
in my national ID card name spelled wrong.
this number is used in my passport.

what i will do now?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

babu1234 said:


> Dear Brothers/Sisters,
> 
> 1) What is the process of applying for Skilled Nominated Visa (190)?
> 2) Where can I get the Skilled Occupation List (SOL)of the states?
> ...



Hi Babu,

Bellow is some links which may help you for state SOL and requirement

2) 
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ccupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012-20121214.pdf

http://migration.qld.gov.au/pdfs/visa-eligible-skills-list-190.pdf

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Sauib said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> i received 190 visa invitation. i have a query
> in my national ID card name spelled wrong.
> ...


Hi.

As I Think 

1) You will need to get it corrected in national ID card.
2) Also you can ask CO for guidance.
3) Request time to have it corrected.
4) Ask CO what process you need to follow.

Have clear communication with CO is very important to have the issue resolved.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> As I Think
> 
> ...


I do not apply visa yet. i am planning to apply visa in this Friday. i am now collecting all documents. i am just worried about this.
can i upload this ID card with Statutory declaration of spelling??
can this help me or go national ID office for correcting my ID???


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Sauib said:


> I do not apply visa yet. i am planning to apply visa in this Friday. i am now collecting all documents. i am just worried about this.
> can i upload this ID card with Statutory declaration of spelling??
> can this help me or go national ID office for correcting my ID???


Hi.

I think you should not apply with this miss match issue. You can do two things.

1) Do not apply till you get it corrected. make the correction and then apply.
2) Apply now but do not upload the National ID. Wait till CO ask for it. That will give you 30 to 60 days to get that corrected.

But My choice is no:1. You should not apply till you get it corrected. You never know the correction may need more then a month.... A simple miss match may also lead to cancellation. 

This is not to scare you but you must get confident as you have to put a good amount of money into this.

Others who are more expert can also provide some suggestion.

Best of Luck.

Regards.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> I think you should not apply with this miss match issue. You can do two things.
> 
> ...


I think better to go for second option, it will save time. Also, he will get CO allocation time+28 DAYS TO PROVIDE corrected NID i.e. about 2 months.


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

Today i got a change in my account and there it mentioned 
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for. ". However, i have seen some comments where people mentioned its just system glitch. I am a bit confused whats actually going on .. 

I do believe all will be fine soon. I do pray for all of my friends who are still awaiting like me.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> Today i got a change in my account and there it mentioned
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for. ". However, i have seen some comments where people mentioned its just system glitch. I am a bit confused whats actually going on ..
> 
> I do believe all will be fine soon. I do pray for all of my friends who are still awaiting like me.


Probably glitch cause they went through maintenance. Same change at my end too, turned from "No Health ...." to "The Health ...." !


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

today i observed health examination link again in my e-visa ...is anybody who already did his/her medical observing same kind of link???


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> today i observed health examination link again in my e-visa ...is anybody who already did his/her medical observing same kind of link???


It's a system glitch. I got it yesterday night however it also disappeared today morning.


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dear All,

Today i am feeling again frustrated ...My CO says no status..no update...also not getting any clue /trend ...by seeing no grand of Mirza bhai or others who have passed 12 months ...in order to anticipate time frame...


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Again please all update your data base ....to feel all together....
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnrsMXqsPyz8dENCcVdFYzUtVl9oMWczOWQyZXlYc2c#gid=0


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today i am feeling again frustrated ...My CO says no status..no update...also not getting any clue /trend ...by seeing no grand of Mirza bhai or others who have passed 12 months ...in order to anticipate time frame...


Brother, pray for us. Keep passionate which is right way this moment for you ......................


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Torrential Grants for other nationals as it seems, two fellow Indian forum members got today within just 45 and 48 days ....!


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

My last update date has changed to 21st January 2014.......................
I haven't uploaded Med and PCC...........
finger crossed...............


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Torrential Grants for other nationals as it seems, two fellow Indian forum members got today within just 45 and 48 days ....!


Nothing to do


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Still don't know why it varies in such a way: see the true pic for 189 applicants of India:

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14

04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------

04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------

05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rashid.amm said:


> Still don't know why it varies in such a way: see the true pic for 189 applicants of India:
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> ...


Brother........Why you do compare India with Bangladeshi I am not clear. They are different track than Bangladeshi applicants. After 14 months, we are tensd about grant where as they are tensd after one months. There is no security check for 98% indian, but it is mandatory to security check both in internal, external, even in team 13 for 99.99% Bangladeshi under 189 catagory. You may go Pakistani Forum if you want to compare ...........


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

I think 190 applicants from Iran suffer the longest security checks. for other nationals, including Pakistanis and Bangladeshis, it only takes 1-3 months for 190. but for Iranians, they have been waiting since october 2012 and very very few of them got grants within 12 months. 

there has been also a few cases of 189 applicants who got grants within 11-12 months

So i think subclass and priority doesn't really matter in the eyes of ASIO.


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today i am feeling again frustrated ...My CO says no status..no update...also not getting any clue /trend ...by seeing no grand of Mirza bhai or others who have passed 12 months ...in order to anticipate time frame...



Long time wait will not make any issue if the response become great... otherwise no comment...


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Brother........Why you do compare India with Bangladeshi I am not clear. They are different track than Bangladeshi applicants. After 14 months, we are tensd about grant where as they are tensd after one months. There is no security check for 98% indian, but it is mandatory to security check both in internal, external, even in team 13 for 99.99% Bangladeshi under 189 catagory. You may go Pakistani Forum if you want to compare ...........


That's my point, why such variation based on nations.....i wanted to show the indians are getting without any kind of checking, even they get within a month, whereas our bangladeshi applicants are waiting more than defined timeframe. Anyway thanks for your reply.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Our only hope is 190



mirza_755 said:


> Brother........Why you do compare India with Bangladeshi I am not clear. They are different track than Bangladeshi applicants. After 14 months, we are tensd about grant where as they are tensd after one months. There is no security check for 98% indian, but it is mandatory to security check both in internal, external, even in team 13 for 99.99% Bangladeshi under 189 catagory. You may go Pakistani Forum if you want to compare ...........


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

*189_Brisbane 33*

*EA Anzsco:*233311: May 2013

*EOI applied:* 17th July 2013,

*EOI invitation (189)*: august 2013,

*Applied:* 26th September 2013

*CO assigned *: 25th nov 2013

Asking CRD(Continuing Relationship Development): 26th Nov,2013
*
Asked for My husband's USA tour detail :* Dec 2013

*PCC & Medical :*yawn:

Any comments?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> *EA Anzsco:*233311: May 2013
> 
> *EOI applied:* 17th July 2013,
> 
> ...


Hi, who is your CO? And which team is he from?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

*189_Brisbane 33*

*EA Anzsco:*233311: May 2013

*EOI applied:* 17th July 2013,

*EOI invitation (189)*: august 2013,

*Applied:* 26th September 2013

*CO assigned *: 25th nov 2013

Asking CRD(Continuing Relationship Development): 26th Nov,2013
*
Asked for My husband's USA tour detail :* Dec 2013

*PCC & Medical :*yawn:

Any comments?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi, who is your CO? And which team is he from?


Brisbane Team 33 : David Campbell


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Brisbane Team 33 : David Campbell


Alright, keep us updated about any developments ... !


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

The reason why they always say" 75% of the cases are processed with the 12month duration" which means the balance 25% are Bangladesh Pakistan iran etc.....


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> *EA Anzsco:*233311: May 2013
> 
> *EOI applied:* 17th July 2013,
> 
> ...


Evrthg seems to be almost similar to mine.....just mine started 3 days earlier.....my CO: js, team 2 adelaide. Hopefully grants will be coming same time....Wish u all the best.


----------



## sohel003 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi All,
I have just lodged the VISA application. Then I have attached the documents. I need to know following three information.

1. After uploading any document, status of the Progress is changed from "Recommended" to "Required". Could anybody tell me what does that mean? Have I done any mistake?

2. There is a link for downloading Form 80. Should I download and fill up the document and then scan and upload it again? Should I upload it under "Character, Evidence of "?

3. My CO is not allocated yet. Regarding "Organize your health examinations", should I do it or I should wait for the CO to advice me regarding it?

It will be a big help for me if anybody help me to know the information..
Thank you in advance


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

sohel003 said:


> Hi All,
> I have just lodged the VISA application. Then I have attached the documents. I need to know following three information.
> 
> 1. After uploading any document, status of the Progress is changed from "Recommended" to "Required". Could anybody tell me what does that mean? Have I done any mistake?
> ...


Various Status for Uploaded Documents 

*Recommended*- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as it's a generally generic list and may not apply to you)

*Required*- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.

Requested- Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you.

*Received*- When the uploaded document is auto updated and marked as received. After CO allocation date changes beside "received" (doesn't mean finalized)

*Met*- Means documents are finalized.

*BF*(Brought Forward)- Means documents are finalized by CO.

*TRIM* (The requirement is mandatory)- Means documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO.


----------



## sohel003 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have to say it is one of the best answers I have got in Expat Forum.. Thank you Shishir Bhai..May Allah be with you .



shishir said:


> Various Status for Uploaded Documents
> 
> *Recommended*- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as it's a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> 
> ...


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

sohel003 said:


> Hi All,
> I have just lodged the VISA application. Then I have attached the documents. I need to know following three information.
> 
> 1. After uploading any document, status of the Progress is changed from "Recommended" to "Required". Could anybody tell me what does that mean? Have I done any mistake?
> ...


Dont do the medicals now..wait for the CO ..medicals are valid for one year ..if you are lucky enough to get visa within the validity of your medical then its okay.however u will then need to fly before your medical expires ..


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi All,

Just want to know that if I add my parents and younger brother in the following part while applying for visa:? Will it be a problem? Although they are not really dependent to me.

" Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

nasif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to know that if I add my parents and younger brother in the following part while applying for visa:? Will it be a problem? Although they are not really dependent to me.
> 
> ...


If I am not mistaken, once included as dependent, they'll have to undergo medicals and if any of them fails medical, your visa will be jeopardized.


----------



## sohel003 (Mar 21, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> Dont do the medicals now..wait for the CO ..medicals are valid for one year ..if you are lucky enough to get visa within the validity of your medical then its okay.however u will then need to fly before your medical expires ..


Hi,
Thank you for your response.. I have another query.. 

There is a link for downloading Form 80. Should I download and fill up the document by pen and then scan and upload it again? Should I upload it under "Character, Evidence of "?

Please let me know the information..

Thank you
Sohel


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

sohel003 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your response.. I have another query..
> 
> There is a link for downloading Form 80. Should I download and fill up the document by pen and then scan and upload it again? Should I upload it under "Character, Evidence of "?
> ...


Dont use pen..use computer to type .. tht pdf form allows you to write on fileds..so write then save and print it out ..sign then scan..and upload..
yes upload it under character, evidence of...


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> Dont use pen..use computer to type .. tht pdf form allows you to write on fileds..so write then save and print it out ..sign then scan..and upload..
> yes upload it under character, evidence of...


I don't think using pen creates any problem, atleast it did not for me. as long as you write it clear & clean and provide correct, truthful and genuine informations, you should be alright.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

nice to see that a pakistani male applicant got his grant today...here is his timeline:
__________________
EOI 25/09/12, EOI Inv 189 01/Oct/12 , Case sub 3/Nov/12, CO 06/Dec/12, Frm 80 21/Dec/12, DOC Send 28/Jan/13, Med-PCC 27/DEC/2013, GRANT 24th JAN 2014. Thanks Allah


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Everyday starts with new hope but ends with despair.
But will keep hoping.
One day like this ordinary day, we will get the golden mail. That will make our world upside down & inside out.
Waiting for that joyous and life changing day.................


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> nice to see that a pakistani male applicant got his grant today...here is his timeline:
> __________________
> EOI 25/09/12, EOI Inv 189 01/Oct/12 , Case sub 3/Nov/12, CO 06/Dec/12, Frm 80 21/Dec/12, DOC Send 28/Jan/13, Med-PCC 27/DEC/2013, GRANT 24th JAN 2014. Thanks Allah


From this time line we can hope that Leo_ and AbbasHosseini will get their grant within a week or two.
Let us all pray to the ALMIGHTY ALLAH for their quick grant.
And also pray for each other so that we can get our grant soon.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> From this time line we can hope that Leo_ and AbbasHosseini will get their grant within a week or two.
> Let us all pray to the ALMIGHTY ALLAH for their quick grant.
> And also pray for each other so that we can get our grant soon.


Hope so.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello, Long way to go for me .... !




I am planning to sit for general IELTS . Can you tell me whether you did any coaching for IELTS. I can see you have a wonderful score. Where did you give that test ? IDP or BC?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sazedaakhtar said:


> I am planning to sit for general IELTS . Can you tell me whether you did any coaching for IELTS. I can see you have a wonderful score. Where did you give that test ? IDP or BC?


Thanks for the compliment, IDP was my center.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, IDP was my center.


you are welcome. Did you enroll in any kind of coaching?


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> From this time line we can hope that Leo_ and AbbasHosseini will get their grant within a week or two.
> Let us all pray to the ALMIGHTY ALLAH for their quick grant.
> And also pray for each other so that we can get our grant soon.


Thank you rus_bd !! Inshallah .. all the checks will be over soon .. and all of us will be flooded with golden mails .. 

Regards, 
Leo_


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sazedaakhtar said:


> you are welcome. Did you enroll in any kind of coaching?


I did Sairfurs course (1 month fast track + 5 mock tests) .... Then substantial self study ... and finally 4 more mock tests at IDP center right under real-exam condition. 

I Got the required score in GT at First attempt ... However, I knew about IELTS before enrolling into Saifurs coaching as I sat for Academic version once in 2012 where I scored 8.5, 8.5, 7.0 and 7.0 without much preparation across all modules cause that time the goal was OVERALL 7.0 ...! and I concentrated heavily on Reading part only.

This attempt at Academic version helped me a lot cause I made several errors throughout the exam in almost all modules specially Writing and Speaking and learnt good lessons from these when I started preparing for GT.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> I did Sairfurs course (1 month fast track + 5 mock tests) .... Then substantial self study ... and finally 4 more mock tests at IDP center right under real-exam condition.
> 
> I Got the required score in GT at First attempt ... However, I knew about IELTS before enrolling into Saifurs coaching as I sat for Academic version once in 2012 where I scored 8.5, 8.5, 7.0 and 7.0 without much preparation across all modules cause that time the goal was OVERALL 7.0 ...! and I concentrated heavily on Reading part only.
> 
> This attempt at Academic version helped me a lot cause I made several errors throughout the exam in almost all modules specially Writing and Speaking and learnt good lessons from these when I started preparing for GT.


cordial thanks for your reply.  I also appeared Academic in last year and got 7.0 with no module less than 6.5.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

IDP or BC, brother?



sazedaakhtar said:


> cordial thanks for your reply.  I also appeared Academic in last year and got 7.0 with no module less than 6.5.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

As usual, I never get replies from my CO or team33 at all. 

I did email them more than 2 weeks ago and still no response. 

I dont understand how everyone else gets a response so quick and I never get one!


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> As usual, I never get replies from my CO or team33 at all.
> 
> I did email them more than 2 weeks ago and still no response.
> 
> I dont understand how everyone else gets a response so quick and I never get one!


Have you tried giving them a call?


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

hmm..


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> As usual, I never get replies from my CO or team33 at all.
> 
> I did email them more than 2 weeks ago and still no response.
> 
> I dont understand how everyone else gets a response so quick and I never get one!


I also emailed them around 8 working days back asking what's going on and providing some additional info+a minor correction in Form 80 ... I also specifically asked is there any chance of finalization of "Routine Processing" of my application by May or something like that ...

Well guess what, till now no reply and I'm about to give up waiting for any reply at all... seems to me Client Services are only there for certain clients\nationalities ...

But yeah, as Zolter says, call them for once and see how they react...


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks Zolter and Sunlight11. 

I will call my CO's directly and will also keep the forum updated of any news. Hopefully we will all get some answers 

Cheers


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> As usual, I never get replies from my CO or team33 at all.
> 
> I did email them more than 2 weeks ago and still no response.
> 
> I dont understand how everyone else gets a response so quick and I never get one!




my advise wud be get yourself busy with things that will help u better prepare for the move/one way ticket?. the worst part is that now u begining to compare your case with others and get even more frustrated only to ruin your precious time tht u could invest in sth else for better.

if they hav any update - they will get back to u.
if they dont, even u calling'em wont help.

i didnt wanna disappoint u, just sharing the same old experience tht once I had been thru.

Good luck, u will win


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

thewall said:


> my advise wud be get yourself busy with things that will help u better prepare for the move/one way ticket?. the worst part is that now u begining to compare your case with others and get even more frustrated only to ruin your precious time tht u could invest in sth else for better.
> 
> if they hav any update - they will get back to u.
> if they dont, even u calling'em wont help.
> ...



Let him call, you never know what to expect, if he can present his query in an appealing manner, he may be returned a helpful response if luck favors you know ...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Let him call, you never know what to expect, if he can present his query in an appealing manner, he may be returned a helpful response if luck favors you know ...



Sure, he can give it a try for self satisfaction, i just shared wht I did when i felt the sameway.

but remember, if u have appointed agent, (and hope u had a good one) let Agent handle it; dont expect any reply to emails other than your appointed agent's(including your email). u will notice the same once u call. most likely your call will have long waiting time & not be forwarded to CO (unless u have COs direct number and exceptions excluded).

and most importantly, if the query is about "Routine processing" etc... which is not over yet, there is nothing CO can do about it to speed up.

the call would help, if your agent didnt pass (or forgot) any info to Applicant that perhaps was requested by CO. (this wud be very unfortunate, i hope this is not the case)


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

need help....

how to Collect a ward commissioner certificate from ward City corporation office?? how long it takes??

please advice


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

Today CO asked to submit Med, PCC and Form 80.........


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

Sauib said:


> need help....
> 
> how to Collect a ward commissioner certificate from ward City corporation office?? how long it takes??
> 
> please advice


If you are in Dhaka city, then it'll bit paining the neck. Go to word municipality office, get some application format and then type it on 150 tk stamp or as advise, notarized with all your relevant documents like ID, Passport. then submit again to the same office. they will forward via office or you . After being signed by the so called administrator (in place of Mayor) you can get it back.
this was my personal experience.

Thanking you

Rifat


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

*Certificate?*



Sauib said:


> need help....
> 
> how to Collect a ward commissioner certificate from ward City corporation office?? how long it takes??
> 
> please advice



If you are in Dhaka city, then it'll bit paining the neck. Go to word municipality office, get some application format and then type it on 150 tk stamp or as advise, notarized with all your relevant documents like ID, Passport. then submit again to the same office. they will forward via office or you . After being signed by the so called administrator (in place of Mayor) you can get it back.
this was my personal experience.

In fact there there were no commissioner alive!

Thanking you

Rifat


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Allah has blessed me. I have got grant! 
Thank you all the friends.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.


Congrats Bro


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.



Congratulations


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.


Excellent ...


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.


Congrats. You did it like a boss . Your quick grant makes me hopeful. May be they are now processing BD applications quickly. 
I hope DIBP realizes that although BD is in high risk country but actually we all are harmless and nice people. I wish I could take DIBP people to BD and show them how hospitable and nice BD people are. How they treat guests with generosity.

Cheers...


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Congrats. You did it like a boss . Your quick grant makes me hopeful. May be they are now processing BD applications quickly.
> I hope DIBP realizes that although BD is in high risk country but actually we all are harmless and nice people. I wish I could take DIBP people to BD and show them how hospitable and nice BD people are. How they treat guests with generosity.
> 
> Cheers...


No brother. They took 14 months for external check while assesment . So, i lost a huge time in that. But I wish they will be realizing that High skilled people are usually harmless.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> No brother. They took 14 months for external check while assesment . So, i lost a huge time in that. But I wish they will be realizing that High skilled people are usually harmless.


Oh that's bad. But your timeline shows that you applied on Oct 2013 !


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.


Wowwwwww....what a great news......a big congrats...........


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

*Congrats..*



simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.


Hi Simmi:

Congratulations....It was so quick....Alhamdulillah....Did you have any internal verification or Job Verification by the CO?

Please let us know...

Regards,
Bashar


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.


First BD grant of 2014. Congr8s!


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Oh that's bad. But your timeline shows that you applied on Oct 2013 !


I applied for VETASSES in Dec-11. They qued me for external check in Bangladesh Highcommision. I got positive in Feb 13. After that I got serious......


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

simmi_mahmud said:


> I applied for VETASSES in Dec-11. They qued me for external check in Bangladesh Highcommision. I got positive in Feb 13. After that I got serious......


Dear Simmi:

Did you have any Job verification by your CO?

Waiting for your reply..

Regards,
Bashar


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

congrats....  Wish you all the best... may you have a safe yet enjoyable journey..


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.


Congratulations, all the best.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> I applied for VETASSES in Dec-11. They qued me for external check in Bangladesh Highcommision. I got positive in Feb 13. After that I got serious......


when did you logged visa application? yr signature says it is in Oct'13, right?


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.


Congratz .. wishing you all the best !! .. 14 months of security check while assessment .. hats off .. you have a lot of patience .. good luck ... 

regards, 

Leo_


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.


Congrats & All the best!!


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.


Congratulations.
Very good news after some grim days. At least we know that DIBP is giving grants to Bangladeshis no matter which subclass.
Don't forget us simmi. Today I feel happy and sad at the same time. All of us in this thread are happy to see you go through.
It's been 13 months for me. There are guys who are waiting painfully more than that. Pray for us so that we get our grant soon.


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> when did you logged visa application? yr signature says it is in Oct'13, right?


yes, 9-10-13. grant 30-1-14



rus_bd said:


> Congratulations.
> Very good news after some grim days. At least we know that DIBP is giving grants to Bangladeshis no matter which subclass.
> Don't forget us simmi. Today I feel happy and sad at the same time. All of us in this thread are happy to see you go through.
> It's been 13 months for me. There are guys who are waiting painfully more than that. Pray for us so that we get our grant soon.


Which subclass u applied? in case of 189 subclass, it is normal to have more than 1 year as they do some checks. So, dont be upset bro. May Allah bless you all.



Basharbd said:


> Dear Simmi:
> 
> Did you have any Job verification by your CO?
> 
> ...


They asked for salary statement for entire experience years. I sent them all experience docs- appointment letter, Experience certificate, salary certificate, bank statement ( as my salary is paid by bank), salary statement from Accounts Dept. for those years when salary was paid through sonali bank, my visiting cards. I didnt have problem as I am still working there. and Prayed a lot to Allah...

What more CO may want for verification.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Which subclass u applied? in case of 189 subclass, it is normal to have more than 1 year as they do some checks. So, dont be upset bro. May Allah bless you all.


I applied for 189. Thanks for your kind words.
Don't forget to pray for all of us.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> IDP or BC, brother?


 from BC but my suggestion is IDP.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sazedaakhtar said:


> from BC but my suggestion is IDP.


Yeah IDP is way better atleast in our country ... The terrible suffering we suffered right under the crazy sun for 3 long hours on exam day right before the exam was nothing short of total indecency from BC Management's part... I asked them make some arrangements so that applicants who came a bit early can have some shade nearby the hall.... guess what, fallen to the deaf ear ... No place to sit, no place to relax, we just had to wonder around the streets cursing the Heat and BC.

When I started the listening test for my Academic version, my brain was boiling out... further on the Speaking day the examiner was acting as if Queen Elizabeth for the worse ... It was a major disappointment... she abruptly ended the exam whereas the examiner at IDP took full 14-15 minutes and I never felt I was actually in an exam... the guy was beyond fantastic to say the least ... plus their other exam staffs were friendly and very cordial ...

I just had a very good and professional experience at IDP...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yeah IDP is way better atleast in our country ... The terrible suffering we suffered right under the crazy sun for 3 long hours on exam day right before the exam was nothing short of total indecency from BC Management's part... I asked them make some arrangements so that applicants who came a bit early can have some shade nearby the hall.... guess what, fallen to the deaf ear ... No place to sit, no place to relax, we just had to wonder around the streets cursing the Heat and BC.
> 
> When I started the listening test for my Academic version, my brain was boiling out... further on the Speaking day the examiner was acting as if Queen Elizabeth for the worse ... It was a major disappointment... she abruptly ended the exam whereas the examiner at IDP took full 14-15 minutes and I never felt I was actually in an exam... the guy was beyond fantastic to say the least ... plus their other exam staffs were friendly and very cordial ...
> 
> I just had a very good and professional experience at IDP...


I agree with u. IDP is best


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> I agree with u. IDP is best


I have never sat at IDP. Always chose BC with suggestion from friends. I guess, listening experience is much better in wireless than wired one in IDP.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> I have never sat at IDP. Always chose BC with suggestion from friends. I guess, listening experience is much better in wireless than wired one in IDP.


well.... 

I gave the test with IDP... Listening exam went pretty bad, got 7.5... however, got 7.5 in writing.... 

Gave the exam with BC 2 weeks later, got 8.5 in listening but 6.5 in writing... 

I think, if you would like to take my suggestion, I would go for IDP... I sincerely believe, you get a better writing score with IDP although it depends on luck too...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.


congrats. I think u applied for 190


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yeah IDP is way better atleast in our country ... The terrible suffering we suffered right under the crazy sun for 3 long hours on exam day right before the exam was nothing short of total indecency from BC Management's part... I asked them make some arrangements so that applicants who came a bit early can have some shade nearby the hall.... guess what, fallen to the deaf ear ... No place to sit, no place to relax, we just had to wonder around the streets cursing the Heat and BC.
> 
> When I started the listening test for my Academic version, my brain was boiling out... further on the Speaking day the examiner was acting as if Queen Elizabeth for the worse ... It was a major disappointment... she abruptly ended the exam whereas the examiner at IDP took full 14-15 minutes and I never felt I was actually in an exam... the guy was beyond fantastic to say the least ... plus their other exam staffs were friendly and very cordial ...
> 
> I just had a very good and professional experience at IDP...


I sat with IDP.
My speaking examiner was way beyond fantastic. He was so friendly that it was beyond my imagination.
Several years ago I sat with BC. The speaking module was just ordinary.
Between BC and IDP, for me the main difference was the speaking examiner.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> I sat with IDP.
> My speaking examiner was way beyond fantastic. He was so friendly that it was beyond my imagination.
> Several years ago I sat with BC. The speaking module was just ordinary.
> Between BC and IDP, for me the main difference was the speaking examiner.


Same experience with IDP.


----------



## babu1234 (Jan 9, 2014)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.



Congrates, sis. 

1) Which was your visa subclass?
2) How much bank balance/liquid money you had to show?

Thanks//

Dear Brothers,

can anyone tell me how much transferable/liquid money is required to show for visa subclass 189/190?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

babu1234 said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> can anyone tell me how much transferable/liquid money is required to show for visa subclass 189/190?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Zero

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## babu1234 (Jan 9, 2014)

fanofneymar said:


> Zero
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum



But in queensland (190), it needs to show 35,000 AUD.

please see the below link:

migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds-skilled.pdf



That's why I was confused. 

I also searched similar info for other states but found nothing. Please help me on this issue.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

babu1234 said:


> But in queensland (190), it needs to show 35,000 AUD.
> 
> please see the below link:
> 
> ...


Yes there are funds requirement for SN 190 ... However the demonstration varies state to state and most just wants a declaration from your part (fill some forms may be and the sources of funds are not verified by anyone), however, some states may require actual proof such as Bank Statements\Certificates and may very well confirm the documents from the financial institution ... 

The Funds can include both Cash and Asset combined ... You've to check with QLD if they want documented proof of your fund .. (email them and see what they say)

From the below Links, it seems that QLD asked for actual proof such as Statements...

Required Funds and Evidence of Funds

Funds required for WA SS? (Includes some info on QLD as well)


----------



## emohzav (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Anyone from Bangladesh has got 189 visa approval in the recent time? I applied on March 2013 and still waiting for the result. I submitted all the documents that CO asked me to provide. Last time my CO communicated that my application is under external security check and he will not provide a definitive time frame.

Thanks


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

emohzav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone from Bangladesh has got 189 visa approval in the recent time? I applied on March 2013 and still waiting for the result. I submitted all the documents that CO asked me to provide. Last time my CO communicated that my application is under external security check and he will not provide a definitive time frame.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, there were two 189 applicants got their visa granted. Rest of the 189ers are all put down for security check like yours....for good


----------



## emohzav (Oct 2, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Yes, there were two 189 applicants got their visa granted. Rest of the 189ers are all put down for security check like yours....for good


Thanks for the information. Do you have any idea what is the average time for external checking? And all 189 applicants from Bangladesh need to go through this?
Because some of friends got approval in 190 subclass within 3 months.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

emohzav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone from Bangladesh has got 189 visa approval in the recent time? I applied on March 2013 and still waiting for the result. I submitted all the documents that CO asked me to provide. Last time my CO communicated that my application is under external security check and he will not provide a definitive time frame.
> 
> Thanks



Yes very few got 189 VISA recently, just couple may be.
And there are many more applied before you and not yet got Visa including me.
Hope for the best


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

babu1234 said:


> Congrates, sis.
> 
> 1) Which was your visa subclass?
> 2) How much bank balance/liquid money you had to show?
> ...


thnks. my was subclass 190. i just declared 50000 AUD. But didnt need to show any document for that.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

thewall said:


> my advise wud be get yourself busy with things that will help u better prepare for the move/one way ticket?. the worst part is that now u begining to compare your case with others and get even more frustrated only to ruin your precious time tht u could invest in sth else for better.
> 
> if they hav any update - they will get back to u.
> if they dont, even u calling'em wont help.
> ...



Hi.

My CO is Great  He always replies with in a day even once within few hours.

But is there anything good about it ??? NO NO.... It's the same response Still undergoing external checking. 

So what do you think ??? is there anything good about response or not providing response.... 

One of my friend had one case officer never responded and one fine day CO sends the Invitation letter (it took 6 months for 189 in last year ).

So I agree there is nothing good or bad getting response.... It's the process...

Best of Luck to everyone including ME 

Regards.



Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today i am feeling again frustrated ...My CO says no status..no update...also not getting any clue /trend ...by seeing no grand of Mirza bhai or others who have passed 12 months ...in order to anticipate time frame...


Hi.

Now a day's they are taking a lot of time to complete the external Check. Why is this thing happening ? Is this there are lot of applicant from Bangladesh or the process got complicated ? or So many Bangladesh people got granted that now there is few. or Is this the new Govt. issue.

Just don't get it.

Regards.



sohel003 said:


> Hi All,
> I have just lodged the VISA application. Then I have attached the documents. I need to know following three information.
> 
> 1. After uploading any document, status of the Progress is changed from "Recommended" to "Required". Could anybody tell me what does that mean? Have I done any mistake?
> ...


Hi.

1) You Already got a great response for the que. 

2) You can download the form and fill and upload after scanning even before case officer has been assigned. even you can wait for case officer to be asked.

3) In case on Medical my CO asked me wait until it has been advised. But here also you can do it before even if you want to.

Hope this helps.

Regards.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Now a day's they are taking a lot of time to complete the external Check. Why is this thing happening ? Is this there are lot of applicant from Bangladesh or the process got complicated ? or So many Bangladesh people got granted that now there is few. or Is this the new Govt. issue.
> 
> ...


My CO never replies to my email, I sent two, but never got any reply ... No there aren't many 189 applicants from Bangladesh I am sure of it ... 

My thought (In reality may have other factors) is that, ASIO does these checks and their last priority is Residency Applications from DIAC ... they do a lot of work on refugees, Pakistanis, Middle Eastern Nationals along with other 190 applicants (low scale checking) ... And I would say after all these, comes the 189 BD applicants ... So yeah.. we are at the bottom of the processing pit. So even though we may not go through as rigorous checks as Pakistan, still we've to wait it out cause of our processing-priority ("Lowest" I'll say).


----------



## emohzav (Oct 2, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Yes very few got 189 VISA recently, just couple may be.
> And there are many more applied before you and not yet got Visa including me.
> Hope for the best


Thank you for your reply. Yeah, we have to wait for 189 subclass visa. My CO informed me that my health examination is valid up to June 2014 although we did it on April 2013. So I am expecting to grant my application before that, otherwise I have to submit my medical again.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Dear members, 
Hope you all are doing well. I have a few queries to ask you. I sent the documents for assessment to EA in January 10 , 2014 . I had academic IELTS result but will have to sit for General. Its difficult to score band 8 in all module , so I am hopeful that I might be able to score 7 in all modules. Now my questions are, 

1. With 3 years exp and ielts 7.0 my point will be 60. Is this marginal score will be compatible to get 189 visa? 

2. Overall occupation ceiling for civil engineering ( ANZ 2332) is now 2280 where only 860 has been filled up but for individual states WA, SA applied special conditions for this occupation. Condition includes SA education or work experience or job offer (for VIC). So it is difficult to get state sponsorship (190 visa). does this ceiling of 2280 applies to 189 applicants? what does it mean? where individual states are restricting civil engineers , why the overall ceiling has such a large value? Can anyone enlighten me? 

3. if I get 8 in IELTS and apply for 189 ( with 70 points) , is it likely to be accepted? how long it takes to get the result?

4. If I get 7.0 in IELTS and apply for 189 what is the possibility of rejection ? 

5. for SA , special conditions apply for civil engineers but high availability for structural engineers. I sent my documents to assess as civil engineer in Engineers australia. but my career episodes are also compatible as structural engineer. If I want to change it what can I do? a mail to Engineers australia will be enough or not? 
in that case i can apply for SA state nomination and get 5 points. 

6.Is there anyone with the same situation?


Please help.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys, it will sound too optimistic because my file is still under process. 
But do you guys have any idea that, what should I do in the mean time for getting job over there? Does Auto-CAD help?
I am an electrical engineer working in a power generation company.
I’m sorry if this post bothers you.

My coo assigned on : Dec 05,2013 and asked for Continuing relationship paper.


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

hi every body,

need some help, we are planning to done our medical, some information need to know. what types of document should we bring with us while we go for medical??? 

thanks


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sauib said:


> hi every body,
> 
> need some help, we are planning to done our medical, some information need to know. what types of document should we bring with us while we go for medical???
> 
> thanks


Log into your immi account, click the medical link and fill out the questions there and at the end you should receive a referral letter. Print the letter and go to the medical center with your passport. I do not remember taking anything else other than this. But I bet you will be taking everything that you have related to your visa application...lol

I went to Dr. Wahab's at Baridhara and it was a good experience overall. Goodluck.

By the way, where are rest of the members of this group? Feels like everyone has quit the waiting fight


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Guys, it will sound too optimistic because my file is still under process.
> But do you guys have any idea that, what should I do in the mean time for getting job over there? Does Auto-CAD help?
> I am an electrical engineer working in a power generation company.
> I’m sorry if this post bothers you.
> ...


Actually to my knowledge, it is unusual to get job without moving there, because most of the jobs there want physical presence during interview. However, still u can try through few of their job websites like 'seek' etc. n.b. i couldn't write the full website as this blog doesn't support.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Log into your immi account, click the medical link and fill out the questions there and at the end you should receive a referral letter. Print the letter and go to the medical center with your passport. I do not remember taking anything else other than this. But I bet you will be taking everything that you have related to your visa application...lol
> 
> I went to Dr. Wahab's at Baridhara and it was a good experience overall. Goodluck.
> 
> By the way, where are rest of the members of this group? Feels like everyone has quit the waiting fight


One thing not at all clear to me, which is: is it actually Oz Immigrations fault for delaying Bangladeshi applicants visa or maybe it's the inspecting people in Bangladesh who do the delay? My guess is, it is due to the lazy assessing/inspecting people in BD. Indian applicant are getting their visa very quickly. Generally there shouldn't be any qualitative difference between BD and indian applicants. So, I guess there's no discrimination from immigration part. God knows best...

I removed my timeline signature out of frustration. As I'm from Bangladesh and there is no timeline rule for us, so whats the point of having timeline anyway  ? :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

OZHope said:


> One thing not at all clear to me, which is: is it actually Oz Immigrations fault for delaying Bangladeshi applicants visa or maybe it's the inspecting people in Bangladesh who do the delay? My guess is, it is due to the lazy assessing/inspecting people in BD. Indian applicant are getting their visa very quickly. Generally there shouldn't be any qualitative difference between BD and indian applicants. So, I guess there's no discrimination from immigration part. God knows best...
> 
> I removed my timeline signature out of frustration. As I'm from Bangladesh and there is no timeline rule for us, so whats the point of having timeline anyway  ? :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:


I truly understand your feelings and forgive me if I have added to this. I think the delay is because of the priority given towards applicants of different nationality among many other unknown reasons. 

I wouldn't say discrimination. Remember, immigration is a privilege and not a right.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

My suggestions/answers are in red:



sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> Hope you all are doing well. I have a few queries to ask you. I sent the documents for assessment to EA in January 10 , 2014 . I had academic IELTS result but will have to sit for General. Its difficult to score band 8 in all module , so I am hopeful that I might be able to score 7 in all modules. Now my questions are,
> 
> 1. With 3 years exp and ielts 7.0 my point will be 60. Is this marginal score will be compatible to get 189 visa? As of now, with 60 points (for civil engineers) you should get an invitation.
> ...


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Zolter said:


> My suggestions/answers are in red:



Cordial thanks for your response. I really appreciate it.


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

I have submitted my application today.

But there are no links to upload my documents. Can anyone help me on this?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

OZHope said:


> One thing not at all clear to me, which is: is it actually Oz Immigrations fault for delaying Bangladeshi applicants visa or maybe it's the inspecting people in Bangladesh who do the delay? My guess is, it is due to the lazy assessing/inspecting people in BD. Indian applicant are getting their visa very quickly. Generally there shouldn't be any qualitative difference between BD and indian applicants. So, I guess there's no discrimination from immigration part. God knows best...
> 
> I removed my timeline signature out of frustration. As I'm from Bangladesh and there is no timeline rule for us, so whats the point of having timeline anyway  ? :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:


Probably only 7%-8% Indian applicant goes through ASIO and that too in a restrained manner, plus their local agencies are prompt in replying. 

However, almost 100% 189 BD applicants go through ASIO, with near about full checking + lethargic local response + lowest priority ... 

I won't really blame DIAC to toss us to ASIO cause as it Seems, to many, certain elements (educated and not so educated alike) from almost any Islamic society in any Islamic country may hold subversive motif against any western interest, but the time they take to complete the tasks and manner of prioritization needs to be noticeably improved.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

lonelyplaneteer said:


> I have submitted my application today.
> 
> But there are no links to upload my documents. Can anyone help me on this?


Which Visa type did you apply for? I think you need to have ImmiAccount to being with .. The eVisa portal address is

https : // online . immi . gov . au / lusc / login


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, its been a while. 

I just wanna share my own understanding and opinion about security checks. 

I agree with Sunlight11. It's mostly about priority given to applicants. But it all depends on the officer in charge of your file at ASIO as well. it depends on quickly they can be satisfied about you and your backgroun and the circumstances of your application ( employment, other dependent applicants who need mandatory checking etc ) 

The reason why 190 applicants get their grants within 3 months max is because the very same character checks are just conduted and processed much much faster because their prioty is very very high. 

I don't think ASIO spends any more than 1-2 months on these checks, they really dont and cant! its impssoble to spend a whole year on a single person, it drains their entire time and resources and puts them behind more important issues regarding national security and whatnot. 

So I think, we 189ers should be just more patient because they just dont look at our files for a while, our files probably sit idle for several months before someone looks into them. 

Now there's only one thing that explains the quick grant for some 189ers from Iran, bagladesh, Pakistan . ( people who got clearance within 12 months or so ) ... i think their circumstances were either too convincing and non-complex OR their ASIO case officers were a little bit more relaxed and perhaps took their own experiences and understandings on their cases rather than just doing it all by the book step by step . 

This is just my guess though. Anyway, 175.176 applicants are getting medical calls within 14/16 months lately, so i hope our cases wont exceed 15 months. we just have to wait and see what happens. 

some of us may get grants in the next comig weeks or the next coming months, we never know


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> Hope you all are doing well. I have a few queries to ask you. I sent the documents for assessment to EA in January 10 , 2014 . I had academic IELTS result but will have to sit for General. Its difficult to score band 8 in all module , so I am hopeful that I might be able to score 7 in all modules. Now my questions are,
> 
> 1. With 3 years exp and ielts 7.0 my point will be 60. Is this marginal score will be compatible to get 189 visa?
> ...


You can apply with your academic IELTS for immigration purpose. One of my friends applied with academic IELTS and it's going fine for him so far. So, no need to go for General IELTS.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone, its been a while.
> 
> I just wanna share my own understanding and opinion about security checks.
> 
> ...


Let's hope for the best buddy...


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> I truly understand your feelings and forgive me if I have added to this. I think the delay is because of the priority given towards applicants of different nationality among many other unknown reasons.
> 
> I wouldn't say discrimination. Remember, immigration is a privilege and not a right.


Brother, I totally agree with you that immigration is a privilege not a right, however, when two people pay the same fee with same qualification and there is no official indication of different priority level between them, it is indeed a discrimination because one is differentiating them on the basis of personal preference. 

I hope we all get our grants soon enough.


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

Sunlight11 said:


> Which Visa type did you apply for? I think you need to have ImmiAccount to being with .. The eVisa portal address is
> 
> https : // online . immi . gov . au / lusc / login


Thanks. But I have already open an account and submit my application. I also make payment.

After payment, I am getting a screen where in top right corner there is an option to attach documents. And I lost it there.


----------



## kabir81 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a question about form 80 submission.

I got e-mail reply from CO for three times ( 190 visa, lodgement date_15/10/13). He never told me to submit form-80. Rather he asked few documents regarding my situations like the documents for my new born baby. His very first email was related to just PCC and medical check only. No asking for form-80 yet.

I have uploaded form 1221 for my wife as it was in e-visa portal. 

Should I upload form-80 now though CO hasn't asked for it yet. I have already touched 60 documents uploading bar (huge documents for four jobs claiming 8 years experience). Then probably I need to e-mail him.

Suggestions are highly recommended.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone, its been a while.
> 
> I just wanna share my own understanding and opinion about security checks.
> 
> ...


Very good idea for you and sunlight11. I want to share my calculation which is also right for delay

Step 1 : 2 months required for CO assignment.
Step 2 : After checking initial documents, they asked for Form 80, PCC and Medical. Need another 1 month.
Step 3 : After submitting required documents, CO forward it for security assessment. Need another 1 month.
Step 4 : After getting file to ASIO, need 12 months for 189.
Step 5: After clearance from ASIO, CO need another 1 month for Finalization.

So at least 16-18 months is a common for all 189 Candidates in Bangladesh, Pakistani, Iran. Now you can calculate your timeline.


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

I have submitted an application and have not received any email acknowledgment.

It shows as follows when I login to ImmiAccount:

The Electronic Visa Application has been successfully submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

Also in EOI it is still showing as Status: INVITED under EOI status.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

kabir81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question about form 80 submission.
> 
> ...


Look it takes time to fill this Form 80, you may not chose to upload unless CO asks, but there's high chance that eventually he might. So, if you've some time on your hand, keep it filled up and ready so that no additional time is wasted if CO wants. 

If 60 Documents limits already used up, then just simply emailing the Form to CO would do.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

lonelyplaneteer said:


> I have submitted an application and have not received any email acknowledgment.
> 
> It shows as follows when I login to ImmiAccount:
> 
> ...


Acknowledgement email often takes a week to come.


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

Sunlight11 said:


> Acknowledgement email often takes a week to come.


Thanks. Relieved!


----------



## emohzav (Oct 2, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone, its been a while.
> 
> I just wanna share my own understanding and opinion about security checks.
> 
> ...


Hi Abbas,

Thanks for your explanation. Good luck to you as you are waiting so long. My two friends from Bangladesh got 190 visa approval recent times and DIBP took only 80 days to finalize their application. As I applied on 189 category on March 2013, still checking is going on. 

But one thing, can anyone tell me when actually ASIO starts security check? I mean should I count from the date of application applied or count from the date that CO mentioned " all non immigrants have to go through...."

Thanks


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Sauib said:


> hi every body,
> 
> need some help, we are planning to done our medical, some information need to know. what types of document should we bring with us while we go for medical???
> 
> thanks


Call the panel Doctors chamber. They will tell you what to bring. 
Normally the letter from CO, passports for all, 3 copies of pics needed.


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Allah has blessed me. I have got grant!
> Thank you all the friends.


Congratulations......


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Log into your immi account, click the medical link and fill out the questions there and at the end you should receive a referral letter. Print the letter and go to the medical center with your passport. I do not remember taking anything else other than this. But I bet you will be taking everything that you have related to your visa application...lol
> 
> I went to Dr. Wahab's at Baridhara and it was a good experience overall. Goodluck.
> 
> By the way, where are rest of the members of this group? Feels like everyone has quit the waiting fight


how much cost for 2 person?? need help


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sauib said:


> how much cost for 2 person?? need help


It was 8000 BDT for me including my wife and kid as far as I remember.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I hv just crossed 1year & 1week. Don't know what to do? Should I ask ASIO or CO?


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

feels great to see a pakistani 189 applicant got his medical call whose form 80 date changed from required to received on 25/12/2013...here is his timeline:
Originally Posted by K3A View Post
Dear all,

I have been a silent but regular reader of this thread. I applied for 189 visa back in December 2012 and I am glad to share the news that yesterday I received medical/PCC call for me and my family.

My time line is as follows:

189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
Newly born baby added: July 2013
Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014

Inshallah all you guys will be receiving your calls very soon.

I have a couple of queries regarding the medical exam:

1- What are those 'Medical conditions' for which I need to present medical/specialist report? and what this report must include?
2- SMShoaib, Samper or any one who has recently gone through medical exam at IOM Karachi, do they ask you to take off your clothes? and what does the exam for 9 month old baby include?

Please do share any other advice/suggestions regarding medical/pcc.

Regards,


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

I have just crossed one year. How many months to wait more?


----------



## kabir81 (Nov 22, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Look it takes time to fill this Form 80, you may not chose to upload unless CO asks, but there's high chance that eventually he might. So, if you've some time on your hand, keep it filled up and ready so that no additional time is wasted if CO wants.
> 
> If 60 Documents limits already used up, then just simply emailing the Form to CO would do.



Hi all!

I Want to share my exciting news about valentine's day. i got my 190 visa grant on that day and i immediately gifted it to my wife who is co applicant of my application.. it was without form 80 submission.
i thanked my CO as he selected that particular day for the grant.
pray for us for future succesful Adelaide life.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> I have just crossed one year. How many months to wait more?


I have noted it 206 page. Please count 16-18 months from you application date or two months more after submitting your Form 80 after CO asking or Four months from CO assignment including 12 months


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

kabir81 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I Want to share my exciting news about valentine's day. i got my 190 visa grant on that day and i immediately gifted it to my wife who is co applicant of my application.. it was without form 80 submission.
> i thanked my CO as he selected that particular day for the grant.
> pray for us for future succesful Adelaide life.


I know my one colleagues who got VISA grant under 190 who didnt submit Form 80, even IELST of spouse.

If you are 190 applicant, no issue whatever you have submitted ...............But if you are a 189 under BD, then not only submitted all docs, you need to clarify in all stages.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*189 candidates list who passed 12 Months*

Here have one updated list so far I have in Bangladeshi candidates 

Leo - 15 months 6 days
Zolter - 14 months 18 days
letsmove - 14 months 16 days
alamin104 - 14 months 7 days
Mirza_755 - 14 months 2 days
bengal_tiger - 13 months 29 days
Mostafa - 13 months 24 days
Abdullah - 13 months 18 days
samamun001 - 13 months 17 days
rana_abhijit - 13 months 8 days
Tariq - 12 months 19 days
Pothik - 12 months 15 days
num_tareq - 12 months 9 days
Nazim - 12 months 9 days
Rashed -12 months 7 days
Mamunaziz - 12 months 5 days
Tanu -11 months 29 days
neyamul008 - 11 months 28 days


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

kabir81 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I Want to share my exciting news about valentine's day. i got my 190 visa grant on that day and i immediately gifted it to my wife who is co applicant of my application.. it was without form 80 submission.
> i thanked my CO as he selected that particular day for the grant.
> pray for us for future succesful Adelaide life.


Congratulations and wish you all the best.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Here have one updated list so far I have in Bangladeshi candidates
> 
> Leo - 15 months 6 days
> Zolter - 14 months 18 days
> ...


That's one scary list of timeline and I'll be a part of it, I know...BTW: is there any difference in processing time between onshore and offshore applicants?


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

kabir81 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I Want to share my exciting news about valentine's day. i got my 190 visa grant on that day and i immediately gifted it to my wife who is co applicant of my application.. it was without form 80 submission.
> i thanked my CO as he selected that particular day for the grant.
> pray for us for future succesful Adelaide life.


Congrats! Wish you all the best and successful start in new life at Adelaide.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

OZHope said:


> That's one scary list of timeline and I'll be a part of it, I know...BTW: is there any difference in processing time between onshore and offshore applicants?


I know one on-shore guy who have submitted on 6th January 2013 ans has been living Adelaide..............still waiting from grant


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I have noted it 206 page. Please count 16-18 months from you application date or two months more after submitting your Form 80 after CO asking or Four months from CO assignment including 12 months


Horrible!! 

Anyway, What will happen if anyone will receive grant just before expire his/her Medical and PCC (1 year). For Example: In my case if it really goes till 18 months  then I would get only few weeks. Does DIBP have any policy for such type of special case? Please share.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Horrible!!
> 
> Anyway, What will happen if anyone will receive grant just before expire his/her Medical and PCC (1 year). For Example: In my case if it really goes till 18 months  then I would get only few weeks. Does DIBP have any policy for such type of special case? Please share.


COs are allowed to extend Medical and PCC deadlines from anywhere between 3-5 months ... and your CO will definitely do that, however, if the decision takes even longer, they'll ask you to redo those stuffs ... you don't have to worry, they won't issue a Grant with only few weeks from IED.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Horrible!!
> 
> Anyway, What will happen if anyone will receive grant just before expire his/her Medical and PCC (1 year). For Example: In my case if it really goes till 18 months  then I would get only few weeks. Does DIBP have any policy for such type of special case? Please share.


In my experienced, two colleagues who got grant under 176, asked two option 

1. Would you submit new PCC and medical for extended period ?

2. You will get 4-6 weeks from the date of grant.

Now you choose, which option you would like to take.


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

Sunlight11 said:


> Acknowledgement email often takes a week to come.


i have three bank statements from three of my companies. while uploading them do i upload them separately or create one pdf and them upload?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

can anyone tell me whats the procedure to do property valuation in bangladesh?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Even my CO isn't responding? 1 Year has just crossed. What to do?


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I know one on-shore guy who have submitted on 6th January 2013 ans has been living Adelaide..............still waiting from grant


Nothing to say brother, I applied for 189 visa couple of months ago and living in Adelaide. I suppose there no difference in timeline between on-shore and off-shore applicants as my friend applied for 189 from canberra on June 2013 and still waiting. 
Anyway, if 18 months is the quickest timeline for BD 189 applicants, I only need to wait another 16 months :confused2:. 

Ki ase jibone, shobure mewa na paile mowa to paboi. Apatoto muri khai...:heh:


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Even my CO isn't responding? 1 Year has just crossed. What to do?


Tarek bhai, igis er ekta complaint link ache in their site... they don't look into cases wherein the application is less than 12 months old... Since you have just crossed their timeline, you should lodge a formal complaint extremely politely...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Here have one updated list so far I have in Bangladeshi candidates
> 
> Leo - 15 months 6 days
> Zolter - 14 months 18 days
> ...


Keep us posted Leo. Morning shows the day, u know.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Tarek bhai, igis er ekta complaint link ache in their site... they don't look into cases wherein the application is less than 12 months old... Since you have just crossed their timeline, you should lodge a formal complaint extremely politely...


Is there anyone ever complain to igis & got treatment? Share ur experience.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Is there anyone ever complain to igis & got treatment? Share ur experience.


 I think I may go for a complain.


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

hi everybody,

need help. our police clearance certificate delivery date 16-02-2014 but we did not receive any courier yesterday.
now what we will do?? please help


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Sauib said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> need help. our police clearance certificate delivery date 16-02-2014 but we did not receive any courier yesterday.
> now what we will do?? please help


sundarban curier e khoj nin.


----------



## emohzav (Oct 2, 2013)

Sauib said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> need help. our police clearance certificate delivery date 16-02-2014 but we did not receive any courier yesterday.
> now what we will do?? please help


Please wait for another one day or two days...sometimes it gets delay for courier service.


----------



## kabir81 (Nov 22, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Nothing to say brother, I applied for 189 visa couple of months ago and living in Adelaide. I suppose there no difference in timeline between on-shore and off-shore applicants as my friend applied for 189 from canberra on June 2013 and still waiting.
> Anyway, if 18 months is the quickest timeline for BD 189 applicants, I only need to wait another 16 months :confused2:.
> 
> Ki ase jibone, shobure mewa na paile mowa to paboi. Apatoto muri khai...:heh:


Hi Ozhope!

I want suggestion from you about suitable suburbs or location of adelaide for bd migrant.
i will be there in mid 14 along with my wife and six month old daughter.
advance thanks to u.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sauib said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> need help. our police clearance certificate delivery date 16-02-2014 but we did not receive any courier yesterday.
> now what we will do?? please help


Sundorbon courier phone # 01936-003168

Best of luck


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

kabir81 said:


> Hi Ozhope!
> 
> I want suggestion from you about suitable suburbs or location of adelaide for bd migrant.
> i will be there in mid 14 along with my wife and six month old daughter.
> advance thanks to u.


Usually BD migrant ra Goodwood, Kilburn, Salisbury ai area gulo te thake because there are already BD communities there. 
It's going to be your own decision but I would suggest you to come here alone first, get a bit settled, then bring your family to you. This will immensely relieve you from pressure. I don't want to discourage, but a few months ago one BD family returned to BD out of frustration and pressure. Anyway, a huge number of Bangladeshis are here, BD community is extremely helpful and no doubt you'll get the max support. please go to the South Australian Bangladeshi Community Association (SABCA) website for a starter. www [.] sabca [.] org [.] au
Cheers.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

I want to apply for state sponsor. for this i will need to show bank solvency. i can also show property. could some please guide me how to do that. i have a property and how can i show them. where i need to go to make those papers. pls help.


----------



## kabir81 (Nov 22, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Usually BD migrant ra Goodwood, Kilburn, Salisbury ai area gulo te thake because there are already BD communities there.
> It's going to be your own decision but I would suggest you to come here alone first, get a bit settled, then bring your family to you. This will immensely relieve you from pressure. I don't want to discourage, but a few months ago one BD family returned to BD out of frustration and pressure. Anyway, a huge number of Bangladeshis are here, BD community is extremely helpful and no doubt you'll get the max support. please go to the South Australian Bangladeshi Community Association (SABCA) website for a starter. www [.] sabca [.] org [.] au
> Cheers.


Dear Ozhope!
Thanks for your help.
Another query to you please.
what is the best option of transferring money to oz from bd.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Got reply from CO.

"We appreciate you are concerned at the time taken to process your application. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary national security clearances from other agencies. I am following up on the status of your case to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable and will be in touch as soon as I am able to progress the case further"


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

kabir81 said:


> Dear Ozhope!
> Thanks for your help.
> Another query to you please.
> what is the best option of transferring money to oz from bd.


Sorry buddy,
I have no idea about this as I didn't need to do this process before. You can talk to the BD banks regarding this.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Sorry buddy,
> I have no idea about this as I didn't need to do this process before. You can talk to the BD banks regarding this.
> 
> Thanks.


Lot of Indians open offshore account at NAB (Open account from India) ... then transfer from India to that NAB account in Australia, may be something like that can work here in BD too ....

Personal Banking - insurance, loans, accounts, credit cards - NAB


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Usually BD migrant ra Goodwood, Kilburn, Salisbury ai area gulo te thake because there are already BD communities there.
> It's going to be your own decision but I would suggest you to come here alone first, get a bit settled, then bring your family to you. This will immensely relieve you from pressure. I don't want to discourage, but a few months ago one BD family returned to BD out of frustration and pressure. Anyway, a huge number of Bangladeshis are here, BD community is extremely helpful and no doubt you'll get the max support. please go to the South Australian Bangladeshi Community Association (SABCA) website for a starter. www [.] sabca [.] org [.] au
> Cheers.


Dear OZHope,

You give a good suggestion about moving without family. I want to ask a favour,
When fill up the visa application, do I exclude spouse when answer the question are they accompanied the primary applicant? 
Another pessimistic question, in case of visa refusal, are there refund for secondary applicant, I mean spouse.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

HI! 

My bachelor degree is civil engineering. I submitted documents to Engineers australia to assess me as civil engineer. 

But, SA , VIC , WA has stopped taking civil engineers but structural engineers are still in high demand. my specialization in 4 th year was structural engineering and my profession+CDR is compatible with structural engineer.

1. Now I want to change my nominated occupation. Please suggest me if my degree is Civil engineering and experience is in structural engineering, will allow me to get positive outcome from EA as structural engineer? 

2. What do I need to do to change this. I sent an email to msa EA, where the subject was *Change nominated occupation from Civil engineer to Structural engineer* . I still got no repsonse. 

Please suggest me what can I do?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

I want to make a complain to IGIS......Any body has any idea or experience on that matter?..please inform me.
Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

rifatja said:


> Dear OZHope,
> 
> You give a good suggestion about moving without family. I want to ask a favour,
> When fill up the visa application, do I exclude spouse when answer the question are they accompanied the primary applicant?
> Another pessimistic question, in case of visa refusal, are there refund for secondary applicant, I mean spouse.


To my understanding, it'll not be safe to exclude spouse. Include your spouse, get the visa for both and it'll save a lot of time, money and effort. It should be alright that wife will move just after couple of months...

For your second query, I think the refund for secondary applicant will not be possible. As a matter of fact when visa is rejected, visa fee will be gone regardless of the type of applicant. Anyway, I'm not expert in this regard, others may shed light on it...


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Read The Following Story
Suspicion of lies but asylum granted | The Australian

All I can say is that, this woman is extremely lucky (she's not supposed to get the grant in current law).

Praying to the Almighty Allah so that our luck will come soon.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

What DIBP is saying in their website about processing time.

The Processing time service standards:
- are indicative only. Processing time on individual cases may vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case, as well as by location, reflecting the differing circumstances of national and regional caseloads.
*Since each applicant is treated according to their nationality, being Bangladeshi we fall into the long waiting group.*

- apply from date application is received by the department, including transfers from a service delivery partner and state and territory office
Example: Processing time for an application lodged with a service delivery partner will commence once transferred to and received by the department
*We seem to have confusion about when the time starts of this so called 12 months. Here it says that when DIBP receives the application.*

*But what do they mean by the following two points?*
- do not include the time taken to process nominations and/or sponsorship applications
- processing times for online applications may also vary.

Source
Visa Processing Time Service Standards


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Lot of Indians open offshore account at NAB (Open account from India) ... then transfer from India to that NAB account in Australia, may be something like that can work here in BD too ....
> 
> Personal Banking - insurance, loans, accounts, credit cards - NAB


I have opened an online NAB account and also an online ANZ account from Bangladesh. I am unable to transfer money to my accounts from any Bangladeshi Banks.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> I have opened an online NAB account and also an online ANZ account from Bangladesh. I am unable to transfer money to my accounts from any Bangladeshi Banks.


How did you open an Australian bank a/c without having an Australian mobile number and address? I tried opening one in NAB but they require an Australian mobile number & address.


----------



## kabir81 (Nov 22, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> How did you open an Australian bank a/c without having an Australian mobile number and address? I tried opening one in NAB but they require an Australian mobile number & address.


I need the reply of that question too.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> How did you open an Australian bank a/c without having an Australian mobile number and address? I tried opening one in NAB but they require an Australian mobile number & address.


Try these ......
Moving to Australia - NAB

ANZ

Moving to Australia

I have opened on line saver for both and have two accounts. I have deposited some money there from my friend in Australia. Even I can check my deposited amount online now.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> How did you open an Australian bank a/c without having an Australian mobile number and address? I tried opening one in NAB but they require an Australian mobile number & address.



u can open Migrant Account online in 10 min, but it will only allow you to deposit. You need to identify yourself later with your PR/Passport once you reach there. They will activate your account


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Even my CO isn't responding? 1 Year has just crossed. What to do?


Just call DIBP. As far as I know, this is the most effective way. I heard from many people in Australia that this works.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

sazedaakhtar said:


> HI!
> 
> My bachelor degree is civil engineering. I submitted documents to Engineers australia to assess me as civil engineer.
> 
> ...


After getting result, mail to assessor/[email protected] by providing yr CID and explain that though your major activities relate to Structural Engr, mistakenly you highlighted Civil Engg. Now you would like to be assessed as Str. Engr. and ask for his suggestion. Hope he will guild you to apply for review with a New CDR, $250 fee and ask to return first outcome.

wishing for the best


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Sun10 said:


> Just call DIBP. As far as I know, this is the most effective way. I heard from many people in Australia that this works.


I think calling DIBP doesnt really help much either. the chances of a case being forgotten is very very small and some teams, speciallt team 33 specifically says that they do not respond to status updates ... 

I guess once ASIO notifies them of the outcome of our checks, it will be just a matter of 1-2 weeks for CO to find out and make the final decision ( either grant or PCC/MED call) 

I tried to call them but they just told me the usual response " your case is in progress and we will contact you if we need anything. you can also check your status online etc etc " 

I think any emails sent to your teams are read and checked by some admin staff first and then forwarded to specific CO's....and they tend not to forward them if the email isnt important or if it doesnt change the outcome of your application in any ways at all. 

Try asking a very specific question in email instead of a general question. unfortunately i did not do this and have been ignored since sept 2013


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Keep us posted Leo. Morning shows the day, u know.


No news till now guys .. I guess it will take some more months ..


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> I think calling DIBP doesnt really help much either. the chances of a case being forgotten is very very small and some teams, speciallt team 33 specifically says that they do not respond to status updates ...
> 
> I guess once ASIO notifies them of the outcome of our checks, it will be just a matter of 1-2 weeks for CO to find out and make the final decision ( either grant or PCC/MED call)
> 
> ...


In my observation, DIBP does not care anything until they feel that it is required to finish your application and take another update. Submission of Form 80 and start processing of Form 80 is a matter of fact for concluding your application. CO has assigned after two months after visa submission, they make it forward for security assessment after two months and after getting 12 months feedback you have possibility to get a outcome after 18-20 months.

DIBP has running as previous way and noticed 12 months processing time is just a formalities.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

hopefully we will get some PCC calls or at least some sort of news by end of march ...patience is running low


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Leo_ said:


> No news till now guys .. I guess it will take some more months ..



As per my CO,my file will take on average 6-12 months for further checking by partner Australian government departments.Any idea about it ?PCC and medical not done yet.:fencing:


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> As per my CO,my file will take on average 6-12 months for further checking by partner Australian government departments.Any idea about it ?PCC and medical not done yet.:fencing:


Wait game just started. At least 10 more months.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*need help regarding IMMIaccount..*

Gys,

i have applied thru agent in nov2013 and got case officer on 3rd week of jan2014 - seeking some more documents regarding job details,med,pcc, spouse ielts record etc. accordingly completed PCC+med, provided necessary job docs but didnt provide spouse ielts record, instead provided extra amount - VAC2 Two days ago. now i wanted to see if all of my documents were submitted properly and my medical is being cleared. but my agent is not showing my record page. So can i see my records thru immi account just to get a satisfaction that all docs were submitted properly and would it be wise to see without informing the agent? just feeling tensed as i saw in the forum that one person got rejected as his med wasn't cleared. What to do?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mmn said:


> Gys,
> 
> i have applied thru agent in nov2013 and got case officer on 3rd week of jan2014 - seeking some more documents regarding job details,med,pcc, spouse ielts record etc. accordingly completed PCC+med, provided necessary job docs but didnt provide spouse ielts record, instead provided extra amount - VAC2 Two days ago. now i wanted to see if all of my documents were submitted properly and my medical is being cleared. but my agent is not showing my record page. So can i see my records thru immi account just to get a satisfaction that all docs were submitted properly and would it be wise to see without informing the agent? just feeling tensed as i saw in the forum that one person got rejected as his med wasn't cleared. What to do?


Ask your agent the password to access online status or call DIAC explaining situation.

VAC2 is only asked when your case is near final, hope to hear good news soon

cheers!


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

thewall said:


> Ask your agent the password to access online status or call DIAC explaining situation.
> 
> VAC2 is only asked when your case is near final, hope to hear good news soon
> 
> cheers!


Thanks thewall, i talked with agent, he's not going to give me login details. I guess then i should wait with patience.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mmn said:


> Thanks thewall, i talked with agent, he's not going to give me login details. I guess then i should wait with patience.


Name of ur agent?

My agent is not like as urs.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

about 3 applicants from Iran ( all 189 ) received their medical and PCC calls in Feb.. 2 of them today and the third applicant got it on Monday. 

All got CO allocations about dec2012- feb2013 period. So i guess things are moving! 

Hope everyone who's reached the 12-month period get their calls soon.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> about 3 applicants from Iran ( all 189 ) received their medical and PCC calls in Feb.. 2 of them today and the third applicant got it on Monday.
> 
> ...


After a long long long tune, a good news tend to announce ............Lets see for it


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

*CO within 20 days*

Hi All,

My case was taken by a CO yesterday, only 20 days after I had lodged. She is in Team4. Is it unusually early or is Team4 fast? Can anyone please share any experience you had with Team4, in terms of their agility?


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My case was taken by a CO yesterday, only 20 days after I had lodged. She is in Team4. Is it unusually early or is Team4 fast? Can anyone please share any experience you had with Team4, in terms of their agility?


my co is also from T4...his initial is JH....what about your's....what docs she asked for???


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My case was taken by a CO yesterday, only 20 days after I had lodged. She is in Team4. Is it unusually early or is Team4 fast? Can anyone please share any experience you had with Team4, in terms of their agility?


Well getting CO a bit earlier doesn't make much difference, all chances are that they'll still gonna process following their usual procedure for BD applicants.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Sunlight,

Hmm... I see.

Hi neyamul,

Initials: S. W. (Team 4)

I was in the process of slowly uploading documents, in a relaxed pace. So, when she took my case she asked me to upload the ones that were still pending. Also, she specifically mentioned these forms:

Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> about 3 applicants from Iran ( all 189 ) received their medical and PCC calls in Feb.. 2 of them today and the third applicant got it on Monday.
> 
> ...


Congr8s for Iranians.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

*About the timeframe of 28 days*

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone please suggest me something about the standard timeframe of 28 days that a CO allows an applicant for submitting all required docs?

Do they ever extend that period in order to allow more time for some of the things in the check-list? I wish I could buy more time for my wife's IELTS test. After all, the result itself takes 13 days to come out.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> about 3 applicants from Iran ( all 189 ) received their medical and PCC calls in Feb.. 2 of them today and the third applicant got it on Monday.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouraging news Abbas vi.

Everyday I visit this page hoping to see the good result from Leo vi. But alas DIBP keeps us waiting. Encouraging news from November applicants (Leo, Zolter, letsmove vi) will mean that our applications verification and processing are at least proceeding.

Let us pray for our quick grant to the almighty Allah.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mmn said:


> Thanks thewall, i talked with agent, he's not going to give me login details. I guess then i should wait with patience.



u can complain to MARA, it's your right to know.

I know some applicant suffered due to poor agent communication gaps.
CO > Agent > not timely passed on to Applicants

good luck


----------



## emohzav (Oct 2, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please suggest me something about the standard timeframe of 28 days that a CO allows an applicant for submitting all required docs?
> 
> Do they ever extend that period in order to allow more time for some of the things in the check-list? I wish I could buy more time for my wife's IELTS test. After all, the result itself takes 13 days to come out.


Hi,

In my case, I submitted IETLS registration paper (from IDP) of my wife to my CO and explained him in a gentle way that there is no seat available for the exam and I need some time. My 28 days timeline was finished on May 16, 2013 and I submitted IELTS report on May 30,2013.

Good luck

Thanks


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

thewall said:


> u can complain to MARA, it's your right to know.
> 
> I know some applicant suffered due to poor agent communication gaps.
> CO > Agent > not timely passed on to Applicants
> ...


Go for MARA. 

Please check out agent's MARA registration number.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Go for MARA.
> 
> Please check out agent's MARA registration number.


i dont know ur agent, but i have talked with several applicants from BD who applied thru agents, eventhough they didnt tell names of those agents, but not all of them are happy with agents responses and cooperation. i am also dissatisfied, but at the moment not thinking about MARA complains. Hopefully after grant In sha Allah.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello, emohzav. Thanks. Yes, I contacted my CO with a valid reason and she allowed me to delay my wife's IELTS test at IDP. She asked me to submit a receipt of the IELTS registration.



emohzav said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case, I submitted IETLS registration paper (from IDP) of my wife to my CO and explained him in a gentle way that there is no seat available for the exam and I need some time. My 28 days timeline was finished on May 16, 2013 and I submitted IELTS report on May 30,2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mmn said:


> i dont know ur agent, but i have talked with several applicants from BD who applied thru agents, eventhough they didnt tell names of those agents, but not all of them are happy with agents responses and cooperation. i am also dissatisfied, but at the moment not thinking about MARA complains. Hopefully after grant In sha Allah.


My agent is Bridging West. So far, I am satisfied.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> My agent is Bridging West. So far, I am satisfied.


yeah, i heard about them and they seem professional.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

*IDP and its partners in Bangladesh*

Hello Everyone,

In this thread I read some interesting discussions on the quality of IELTS tests offered by BC and IDP. It seems, most prefer IDP for various reasons.

I have got these questions in mind at the moment:

1. Does IDP conduct the tests only through authorized partners in Bangladesh?

2. How is Wings Center as an IDP partner? Does that center reflect the "good and positive" things we hear about IDP?

3. I thought payment is done at HSBC branches. But Wings Center told me that it is done at their center. So, what about HSBC? Is it for registration at the Gulshan-2 office? 

Anyone, who has sat the test at Wings Center, kindly comment.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> In this thread I read some interesting discussions on the quality of IELTS tests offered by BC and IDP. It seems, most prefer IDP for various reasons.
> 
> ...



In my case I sat from FutureED (IDP Authorized), at Awal Center, Kamal Ataturk Road, Banani. Infact when I first contacted IDP office, they recommended me to sit from FutureED.

I also did the registration in the center itself, their officials will do the work for you, you just have to take the amount and passport.

They offered free mock tests as well, overall experience was rather positive I'll say.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

*Registration completed at Awal Center*



Sunlight11 said:


> In my case I sat from FutureED (IDP Authorized), at Awal Center, Kamal Ataturk Road, Banani. Infact when I first contacted IDP office, they recommended me to sit from FutureED.
> 
> I also did the registration in the center itself, their officials will do the work for you, you just have to take the amount and passport.
> 
> They offered free mock tests as well, overall experience was rather positive I'll say.


Thanks, Sunlight. Today, in the after-noon, I completed the registration at Awal Center. They were friendly (even though their occasional dialogues in English with artificially imposed accents felt unnecessary.  ) Their administrative rules seemed more relaxed than at BC. They said, "photographs are not required anymore..." Also they barely looked at the photocopy of the passport pages. 

Since they did not take a photograph, obviously the result sheet will not show the candidate's picture on it. But, I, as the main applicant, had completed my IELTS with BC and my report paper does show my photo!

I used to think all IELTS reports would follow the same standard format! Any comment? Please.


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

*Need help for visa application fill-up*

Hi 

Please give your hand on this issue

What would be the usual country of residence?
for example I am currently living in Korea temporarily and my native country is Bangladesh. Bangladeshi passport.


Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

What would be the answer in case of my spouse living with me in Korea?

Rifat


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rifatja said:


> Hi
> 
> Please give your hand on this issue
> 
> ...


I am presently working and living in Nigeria with a "residence permit" visa, hence my country of residence in my application was stated as Nigeria.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

i issued a complaint to IGIS...


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> i issued a complaint to IGIS...


Let us know brother .. if you hear anything from them .. 

Regards,
Leo_


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Got my IELTS result of 15 February, 2014. By the grace of almighty, I got L-8, R-7, W-7 and S-8. Overall 7.5  Thanks a lot to GOD. I will lodge my EOI soon having 60 points and in april 5 points will be added if require having 5 years of job experience. I am trying my best to apply under 190 @ ACT, though that is not easy. Otherwise 189 is last resort.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Got my IELTS result of 15 February, 2014. By the grace of almighty, I got L-8, R-7, W-7 and S-8. Overall 7.5  Thanks a lot to GOD. I will lodge my EOI soon having 60 points and in april 5 points will be added if require having 5 years of job experience. I am trying my best to apply under 190 @ ACT, though that is not easy. Otherwise 189 is last resort.


Go for 190. Quick and hassle free.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Let us know brother .. if you hear anything from them ..
> 
> Regards,
> Leo_


am i the 1st one who complained to IGIS??? why didnt you guys issue any complaint to IGIS???

is there any chance that it can bring any negative impact on my case??? shud i scare of this???


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> i issued a complaint to IGIS...


Great. Please keep us posted every update.
You don't have to be worried about complaint in IGIS.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Got my IELTS result of 15 February, 2014. By the grace of almighty, I got L-8, R-7, W-7 and S-8. Overall 7.5  Thanks a lot to GOD. I will lodge my EOI soon having 60 points and in april 5 points will be added if require having 5 years of job experience. I am trying my best to apply under 190 @ ACT, though that is not easy. Otherwise 189 is last resort.


Try your best for 190.
There is approximately 1 year time difference between 189 and 190 grant. For 189ers it is very depressing. Its obviously better if you can move into Australia one year earlier.
Don't try only ACT. Go for other states specially SA & WA. Lots of BD applicants applied in these states.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot brother for your concern. I am trying my best for 190. But my state sponsorship of my occupation is only available to ACT and it went limited on Feb 24, 2014 just immediate before 5 days of my IELTS result publication. Lets hope for the best. Brothers, can you give me an idea, usually what is the average timeline of 189 and 190 for Bangladeshi Applicants?



rus_bd said:


> Try your best for 190.
> There is approximately 1 year time difference between 189 and 190 grant. For 189ers it is very depressing. Its obviously better if you can move into Australia one year earlier.
> Don't try only ACT. Go for other states specially SA & WA. Lots of BD applicants applied in these states.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Thanks a lot brother for your concern. I am trying my best for 190. But my state sponsorship of my occupation is only available to ACT and it went limited on Feb 24, 2014 just immediate before 5 days of my IELTS result publication. Lets hope for the best. Brothers, can you give me an idea, usually what is the average timeline of 189 and 190 for Bangladeshi Applicants?


As per the experience, we see for bd applicants 190 takes 2 to 3 months whereas 189 takes more than one year.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Is this really helpful- Migrate to Australia: How to Try and Speed up Grant Process


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Are we there yet? Some of us even completed more than 16 months. Any update guys? We 189 applicants are like the donkey in Shrek 2...read below 

Donkey: Are we there yet?
Shrek:No
Donkey: Are we there yet?
Fiona: No not yet!
Donkey: Are we there, yet?
Shrek: Yes!
Donkey: Really?
Shrek: NO!!!


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Are we there yet? Some of us even completed more than 16 months. Any update guys? We 189 applicants are like the donkey in Shrek 2...read below
> 
> Donkey: Are we there yet?
> Shrek:No
> ...


lol!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

DIBP has reduced the processing time for both 189 and 190 to 3 months!!!! This just adds to our woe. 

Well, this will affect 75% of the applications and we all know we fall under rest of the 25% where we wait endlessly.

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> DIBP has reduced the processing time for both 189 and 190 to 3 months!!!! This just adds to our woe.
> 
> Well, this will affect 75% of the applications and we all know we fall under rest of the 25% where we wait endlessly.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


Well said bro...It seems my son will be eligible for applying PR before I get PR. Anyway, let's hope for the best, maybe DIBP will process visa faster for BD applicants.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> DIBP has reduced the processing time for both 189 and 190 to 3 months!!!! This just adds to our woe.
> 
> Well, this will affect 75% of the applications and we all know we fall under rest of the 25% where we wait endlessly.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


Finally, its in black and white which was in situ from the very beginning. I have seen most people in this forum getting their dream letter within 3 months. Btw Australia1, please include in your signature the timeline you are on.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> DIBP has reduced the processing time for both 189 and 190 to 3 months!!!! This just adds to our woe.
> 
> Well, this will affect 75% of the applications and we all know we fall under rest of the 25% where we wait endlessly.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


Well this is a good piece of information. I really like to see this as a way forward by DIBP. Because we 189ers are no less skilled than other subclass. So we obviously deserve to be treated equally.

Since this is good change for us, we can expect DIBP to speed up our grant.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.

I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago, and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by August 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.


- IGIS


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

*Speed up BD 189 application grants...*


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.
> 
> I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago, and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.
> 
> ...



Ya, standard reply, seems 18 months is the actual standard ... !


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Any Bangladeshi applicant please suggest what tax documents do I need to submit. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.
> 
> I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago, and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.
> 
> ...



...Then what is the prospect of contacting with IGIS?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> DIBP has reduced the processing time for both 189 and 190 to 3 months!!!! This just adds to our woe.
> 
> Well, this will affect 75% of the applications and we all know we fall under rest of the 25% where we wait endlessly.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm




But it will not change our fate actually.......we are ...actually .....we are


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> bump


Do you mean you need a tax document to prove your employment? I submitted the tax clearance certificates issued by the tax office for last three years. hope this helps.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> I hv submitted the TAX Return Certificate of last year only. I hvn't got the final result yet but my CO didn't ask any additional paper for this except Form 80, PCC and Med. If needed then wl submit the tax assessment paper.


Hope you will get the grant very soon. Good Luck mate.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Well this is a good piece of information. I really like to see this as a way forward by DIBP. Because we 189ers are no less skilled than other subclass. So we obviously deserve to be treated equally.
> 
> Since this is good change for us, we can expect DIBP to speed up our grant.


Thanks, rus_bd. Do you remember what the figure was for 189 and 190, before it was replaced with *"3 months"*?


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Thanks, rus_bd. Do you remember what the figure was for 189 and 190, before it was replaced with *"3 months"*?


12 & 6 months respectively


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

It's been 14 months since I lodged my application. My soul is tormented and tired. Sometimes I seem to feel nothing anymore. Still I hope.
Only almighty Allah knows for how long will we have to suffer? Praying every moment for the blessing for all of us.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys, I just got a news that, visa processing time for subclass 189 is reduced from 12 months to 3 months...is this applicable for us ?My agent says, it is.
Any idea?
The news is also published in website.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> It's been 14 months since I lodged my application. My soul is tormented and tired. Sometimes I seem to feel nothing anymore. Still I hope.
> Only almighty Allah knows for how long will we have to suffer? Praying every moment for the blessing for all of us.


Dont be frustrated....dont lose hope...above all pray to Allah....He is the one Who Decides everything.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Are we there yet? Some of us even completed more than 16 months. Any update guys? We 189 applicants are like the donkey in Shrek 2...read below
> 
> Donkey: Are we there yet?
> Shrek:No
> ...


not only 189rs, also 190rs who is waiting more than 3 months have the same situation everyday like that donkey.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

It's really a great new to have the reduced processing time for 189 applicants from 12 months to 3 months. Lets see how it applies to BD applicants. I have talked with some agents and they suggested to apply under 189 if 190 is not certain for you since the processing time has reduced.


----------



## bapan (Feb 10, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> It's really a great new to have the reduced processing time for 189 applicants from 12 months to 3 months. Lets see how it applies to BD applicants. I have talked with some agents and they suggested to apply under 189 if 190 is not certain for you since the processing time has reduced.


All most all the BD passport holders need to go under security check which is time consuming. Would you please ask the agents that the time reduction from 12 months to 3 months has any effect on security check? I think, if there is no effect on the time of security check, there is no positive outcomes for BD passport holders though the time reduced to 3 months.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I think, the agent is unable to give a reliable reply in this regard.



bapan said:


> All most all the BD passport holders need to go under security check which is time consuming. Would you please ask the agents that the time reduction from 12 months to 3 months has any effect on security check? I think, if there is no effect on the time of security check, there is no positive outcomes for BD passport holders though the time reduced to 3 months.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dear all,

I have just submitted my application. The experiences that I have claimed for are with my present company (6.5 years). Now I am thinking about switching my job - but the new position will not be related to my skills. Do you think it will create any problem? 

I believe my present employer will cooperate if DIBP calls for verification - even when I'm not here. Please share your opinions.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

codename47 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just submitted my application. The experiences that I have claimed for are with my present company (6.5 years). Now I am thinking about switching my job - but the new position will not be related to my skills. Do you think it will create any problem?
> 
> I believe my present employer will cooperate if DIBP calls for verification - even when I'm not here. Please share your opinions.


Welcome to the 189 Bangladeshi Forum. 

Come to your question...............answer is defiantly not. There will no problem if you switch different job description in different organization. They will consider only your claimed experience............

Best of luck


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot.




mirza_755 said:


> Welcome to the 189 Bangladeshi Forum.
> 
> Come to your question...............answer is defiantly not. There will no problem if you switch different job description in different organization. They will consider only your claimed experience............
> 
> Best of luck


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

hey everyone... hope you are well. 

im not sure how much longer we have to wait for this process to be over. 

Would a 14 months processing time ( starting from CO allocation ) be reasonable or do you think we have to count more like on 18-20 months? 

What is the current average total processing time for 2012 175/176 applicants for your country? 

cheers,


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi abbas..Im currently running into 16.5month.. with no progress in outcome.


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Corrected my signature.. hehe dint notice it was wrong..


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

This is normal for bd applicant to wait minimum 18 months. Besides that, we had political crisis on last year for 3 months which added another disaster. I am passing over 14 months and I m not worried as still I have 4 months.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

codename47 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just submitted my application. The experiences that I have claimed for are with my present company (6.5 years). Now I am thinking about switching my job - but the new position will not be related to my skills. Do you think it will create any problem?
> 
> I believe my present employer will cooperate if DIBP calls for verification - even when I'm not here. Please share your opinions.


In that case, resignation letter along with a form(maybe 1222/20; can't remember the correct no. ) need to be submitted to CO.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Hi abbas..Im currently running into 16.5month.. with no progress in outcome.


I am passing 14 months. 13 months 03 days indeed.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

urcompeer said:


> This is normal for bd applicant to wait minimum 18 months. Besides that, we had political crisis on last year for 3 months which added another disaster. I am passing over 14 months and I m not worried as still I have 4 months.


From when it is generally counted as 18 months? From visa lodgement or after CO assigning?


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

of course from visa lodgement


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I think, the agent is unable to give a reliable reply in this regard.


Thanks for your suggestion. I have asked my agent about it. 
His reply is like : As processing time was declared 12 months for 189 before; they took whole time (12 months) for BD files by showing security check,etc. whereas Indian files only takes 3 months. 
But, as they reduced it to 3 months; they will pass less time for security checking.

Does it sound practical? Please give your opinion.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree with you and i believe so, otherwise there were no reason for shorten the timeline. Just think, why they suddenly reduced the time frame, bcoz they are under pressure from applicants. Continuous depression and queries from different nationals made DIBP may be to short the time frame. 

I think, they will try to follow the timeline and hopefully if in worst cases 2 or 3 times time is taken even in that case we will receive our grant within 6 or 9 months insallah. This is the reason recently i went for 189 not 190. Cause 190 is taking 3 months time to give decision. So having the negative outcome in may/june will put me in disadvantageous position. I have only 60 points so i might loose to secure a position since few rounds will be left. Better, i deicded to apply for 189 and anticipate will get the successful outcome insallah within 1 year. 

Bottom of line= Brothers, we live in such a country; if you want to find out a persons background that can be done within 1 month only. For whom you got nothing within 1 month; you definitely would not find anything within 1 year also cause in Bangladesh I think no such online or structured database or records are maintained. 




EEE_power said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I have asked my agent about it.
> His reply is like : As processing time was declared 12 months for 189 before; they took whole time (12 months) for BD files by showing security check,etc. whereas Indian files only takes 3 months.
> But, as they reduced it to 3 months; they will pass less time for security checking.
> 
> Does it sound practical? Please give your opinion.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I agree with you and i believe so, otherwise there were no reason for shorten the timeline. Just think, why they suddenly reduced the time frame, bcoz they are under pressure from applicants. Continuous depression and queries from different nationals made DIBP may be to short the time frame.
> 
> I think, they will try to follow the timeline and hopefully if in worst cases 2 or 3 times time is taken even in that case we will receive our grant within 6 or 9 months insallah. This is the reason recently i went for 189 not 190. Cause 190 is taking 3 months time to give decision. So having the negative outcome in may/june will put me in disadvantageous position. I have only 60 points so i might loose to secure a position since few rounds will be left. Better, i deicded to apply for 189 and anticipate will get the successful outcome insallah within 1 year.
> 
> Bottom of line= Brothers, we live in such a country; if you want to find out a persons background that can be done within 1 month only. For whom you got nothing within 1 month; you definitely would not find anything within 1 year also cause in Bangladesh I think no such online or structured database or records are maintained.


Brother, just keep a 18 months target processing time at the back of your mind, you would be lucky if it comes earlier.

DIBP has clearly said they will take 3 months to process 75% of the applications and I am pretty sure we, the unlucky ones, do not constitute more than 10% of their total applications. They would easily be able to reach their target even without catering for us.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys, anyone faced investigation in working place? I mean did they call your employer?Please suggest if we need to take any actions !


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all
I have received the positive assessment from ACS under the 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer ANZSCO Code. I have received the result on 20 January 2014. My experience was counted from May 2005 to September 2014 (8 years 4 month).But employment will be counted after May 2007 (6 years +).

Currently 263111 is only open in Victoria (Melbourne) which require IELTS Brand 7.i don’t have that IELTS score and to be realistic I will not get the Brand 7 in each module. That means I am not able to apply for 189 (not have 8 yrs exp or IELTS score) or 190 visa right now.

I am waiting for next July occupation list. Hope 263111 will be in SOL. But my occupation should be in CSOL to start the next process.

I am requesting the expert opinion for my next way forward.

I am planning to review my skill before 20th march 14 on 262113 system admin to make my option high, incase if 263111 not in CSOL then I can save time and money ($105) considering $395 lose if 263111 is in the CSOL.

Please give your assistance for my next way forward.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Guys, anyone faced investigation in working place? I mean did they call your employer?Please suggest if we need to take any actions !


Keep your Referees informed that anytime they may get some kind of inquiry. Even though I didn't claim any work points, I kept first two Referees well informed and sometimes call them, just to ask if they got anything or not... and from the current organization I've no Referee, so they'll contact HR if they want.... !


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> In that case, resignation letter along with a form(maybe 1222/20; can't remember the correct no. ) need to be submitted to CO.


Thanks


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I have asked my agent about it.
> His reply is like : As processing time was declared 12 months for 189 before; they took whole time (12 months) for BD files by showing security check,etc. whereas Indian files only takes 3 months.
> But, as they reduced it to 3 months; they will pass less time for security checking.
> 
> Does it sound practical? Please give your opinion.


What I understand is that this timeline will apply for those who does not apply yet and whose CO has not been allocated. In most cases their outcome will arrive within 3 months because they will not be sent to ASIO for security check. In extreme cases their grant may take as more as 6 months. It will be outrageous to take double the required time for any application.

On the other hand this timeline will not fall for us whose applications are forwarded to ASIO to security check. The CO has nothing to do until they get the assessment from ASIO. And ASIO will take as much time as they require.

But at the same time I strongly believe that ASIO will fasttrack their application after this new timeline. Because it will be ridiculous if people from the same country who applied later got their grant than people who applied earlier.

Let us all pray to almighty ALLAH and for all the others for our quick grant.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Hope so.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I think so.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> What I understand is that this timeline will apply for those who does not apply yet and whose CO has not been allocated. In most cases their outcome will arrive within 3 months because they will not be sent to ASIO for security check. In extreme cases their grant may take as more as 6 months. It will be outrageous to take double the required time for any application.
> 
> On the other hand this timeline will not fall for us whose applications are forwarded to ASIO to security check. The CO has nothing to do until they get the assessment from ASIO. And ASIO will take as much time as they require.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot for sharing your opinion. On 6th Jan,2014-my CO said,it will take 6-12 months for checking. 
As, they mentioned in their website that, this processing time will be applicable for those who applied on and after July,2012.We can hope and pray, ASIO will take less time for processing.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Guys, anyone faced investigation in working place? I mean did they call your employer?Please suggest if we need to take any actions !


I got the Check to my current employment. They got Hard copy doc or soft copy for verification.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Any Bangladeshi applicant please suggest what tax documents do I need to submit. Thanks in advanced.


I have submitted my official TAX certificates and the TIN Certificate. After that many months passed but CO did not asked for anything more.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

I am an electrical engineer(Anzsco-233311) and My work experience is also relevant to my study. I would like to know,can I start doing any course here to get job over there in future? ( to sound the trumpet before victory 
But, we can think positively and plan for it ! Need your suggestions.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

rashid.amm said:


> Actually to my knowledge, it is unusual to get job without moving there, because most of the jobs there want physical presence during interview. However, still u can try through few of their job websites like 'seek' etc. n.b. i couldn't write the full website as this blog doesn't support.


Actually I was asking about getting job after I move there....course/0-desk experience/or anything else which may help


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

simmi_mahmud said:


> I applied for VETASSES in Dec-11. They qued me for external check in Bangladesh Highcommision. I got positive in Feb 13. After that I got serious......


By when you have to reach Australia?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pothik said:


> I got the Check to my current employment. They got Hard copy doc or soft copy for verification.


What about your previous employers? Haven't they received anything?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*One 189 Candidates from Pakistan*

Originally Posted by K3A View Post
Dear all,

By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:

189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
Newly born baby added: July 2013
Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014

This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

this is good news!

i hope we too get our PCC calls or direct grants in march as well.

I only wish ASIO was more linear and consistent with their timelines.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys, one of my friends from Bangladesh wants to know :

After applying for subclass 190 through VETASSES ( Management consultant/ANZSO code : 224711), is it possible to go for study in Australia during the GSM process? 

If possible, please inform.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

hello everyone, I am a new member to this forum although i've been following this tread for quite a long time. i applied to subclass 189 on 13th of january'14 and my co asked for my form 80 and also my husband's one on 11th of february'14 which were submitted through the agent. i was very depressed to see all ppl waiting for the grants and was silent; but i guess today is a good day to start as someone got his grant. and for the question raised above, the answer is 'difficult without scholarship' as you have to write sop or statement of interest for student visa which is basically a temporary visa and after applying for a permanent visa it is difficult to make them the justification of temporary visa. i guess you got your answer.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

shukti said:


> hello everyone, I am a new member to this forum although i've been following this tread for quite a long time. i applied to subclass 189 on 13th of january'14 and my co asked for my form 80 and also my husband's one on 11th of february'14 which were submitted through the agent. i was very depressed to see all ppl waiting for the grants and was silent; but i guess today is a good day to start as someone got his grant. and for the question raised above, the answer is 'difficult without scholarship' as you have to write sop or statement of interest for student visa which is basically a temporary visa and after applying for a permanent visa it is difficult to make them the justification of temporary visa. i guess you got your answer.


Which occupational category have you applied for ?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> Which occupational category have you applied for ?


My category is chemical engineering.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

shukti said:


> My category is chemical engineering.


Better to put in yr signature


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

suman.cuet said:


> Better to put in yr signature


im looking for the option to give time line. cant find any. or u have to copy paste every time the time line part.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

shukti said:


> im looking for the option to give time line. cant find any. or u have to copy paste every time the time line part.


Link for editing sign:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

There are a number of people waiting for 15 / 16 months. But interestingly two 189 grants (shahrear and the wall) that happened in this thread were well within 12 months.

This just makes me think, if one doesn't get their visa by 12th month they are up for a long wait of 18 to 22 months.....if u know wht I mean.


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dear All,

Today i have passed 12 months ...But i am now believing that the 12 to 18 month timeline refer to after allocation of CO or send for the security check.

Let hope for the best...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today i have passed 12 months ...But i am now believing that the 12 to 18 month timeline refer to after allocation of CO or send for the security check.
> 
> Let hope for the best...


Till date I have 22 applicants list from Bangladesh who passed 12 months even 16 months .....................Highlighted are (2012 applicants) 

leo Application date 9th Nov 2012
Zolter Application date 28th Nov 2012
letsmove Application date 30th Nov 2012
alamin104 Application date 8th dec 2012
Mirza_755 Application date 13th dec 2012
bengal_tigerApplication date 16th dec 2012
Mostafa Application date 21th dec 2012
Abdullah Application date 27th dec 2012
samamun001 Application date 28th dec 2012


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Till date I have 22 applicants list from Bangladesh who passed 12 months even 16 months .....................Highlighted are (2012 applicants)
> 
> leo Application date 9th Nov 2012
> Zolter Application date 28th Nov 2012
> ...


Do you know of any 175/176 applicants who are still waiting?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> Till date I have 22 applicants list from Bangladesh who passed 12 months even 16 months .....................Highlighted are (2012 applicants)
> 
> leo Application date 9th Nov 2012
> Zolter Application date 28th Nov 2012
> ...


So far, are only 2 persons of sub-class 189 from our forum got grant(according to their update)? If anyone knows, What was their time-frame from Visa lodgement?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Do you know of any 175/176 applicants who are still waiting?


In my knowledge, all 175/176 have passed their VISA grant....................So there is no pending


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Got my IELTS result of 15 February, 2014. By the grace of almighty, I got L-8, R-7, W-7 and S-8. Overall 7.5  Thanks a lot to GOD. I will lodge my EOI soon having 60 points and in april 5 points will be added if require having 5 years of job experience. I am trying my best to apply under 190 @ ACT, though that is not easy. Otherwise 189 is last resort.


Can you please explain what do you mean by 
*in april 5 points will be added if require having 5 years of job experience*


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> So far, are only 2 persons of sub-class 189 from our forum got grant(according to their update)? If anyone knows, What was their time-frame from Visa lodgement?


thewall - Applied 15th Oct 2012, CO Assigned 17th January 2013, Grant 20th August 2013

Sahrear - Applied 30th Oct 2012, CO Assigned 3rd Dec 2012, Grant 1st Nov 2013


----------



## Tofayel33 (Mar 11, 2014)

CO replied that security check may take anywhere up to 18 months,, from the date of check started,, not from the date application lodged. So I can not proceed until I advised security check has been completed.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

*Waiting game*

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum. 
Like everyone, I am also waiting for the result. My CO once told me that my application will take at least 12-18 months.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Tofayel33 said:


> CO replied that security check may take anywhere up to 18 months,, from the date of check started,, not from the date application lodged. So I can not proceed until I advised security check has been completed.


But their chartar says the opposite, seems we should infact be content that we were allowed to apply ...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> In my knowledge, all 175/176 have passed their VISA grant....................So there is no pending


This at least gives hope that at some point 189s will also be cleared but will take some time.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Completed my Medical After 13.5 months. But CO tells me still I am undergoing Security Checks.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> thewall - Applied 15th Oct 2012, CO Assigned 17th January 2013, Grant 20th August 2013
> 
> Sahrear - Applied 30th Oct 2012, CO Assigned 3rd Dec 2012, Grant 1st Nov 2013



Correction mate:

I got my 1st CO on *30 Oct 2012*, then got stuck in Med until 17th Jan and CO changed

cheers!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

thewall said:


> Correction mate:
> 
> I got my 1st CO on *30 Oct 2012*, then got stuck in Med until 17th Jan and CO changed
> 
> cheers!


Noted. Thank you


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> This at least gives hope that at some point 189s will also be cleared but will take some time.


Here have some update for some 175/176 candidates. You guess now

Candidates 1 (175) - Applied 26th Nov 2011 - CO assigned 11th May 2012 - grant 2nd Oct 2013 -------22 months

Candidates 2 (175) - Applied 2nd March 2012 - CO assigned 19th May 2012 - grant 24th Nov 2013 ----- 20 months

Candidates 3 (Chamak) (176) - Applied 4th May 2012 - CO assigned 12th June 2012 - grant 12th Nov 2013 ---- 18 months

Candidates 4 (saydur) (176) - Applied 4th May 2012 - CO assigned 4th June 2012 - grant 13th Nov 2013 ---- 18 months

Candidates 5 (176) - Applied 21st May 2012 - CO assigned NA - grant 29th Nov 2013 --- 18 months 

Candidates 6 (176) - Applied 21st May 2012 - CO assigned NA - grant 30th January 2014 ---- 20 months


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Here have some update for some 175/176 candidates. You guess now
> 
> Candidates 1 (175) - Applied 26th Nov 2011 - CO assigned 11th May 2012 - grant 2nd Oct 2013 -------22 months
> 
> ...


Thats a very good piece of information you have. Trend seems to be 18 months from co allocation date. Also most of them got granted in the same month. According to this all 2012 189 applicants should get their visa by May 2014.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Thats a very good piece of information you have. Trend seems to be 18 months from co allocation date. Also most of them got granted in the same month. According to this all 2012 189 applicants should get their visa by May 2014.



u also need to count Medical clearance included in this (if referred), eg. in my case, Med was stuck for 3 months, depending on load i have seen back in early 2013 people waiting 3-6 months for Medical to be cleared (if referred). Hope situation improved these days.

cheers!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I lodged complain to IGIS on today.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> I lodged complain to IGIS on today.


Please let us know whats the reply. I am also thinking of complaining. But so far what I know it will not help to make process faster.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> I lodged complain to IGIS on today.


So far, you are suppose to apply through agent.............how you make complain ?


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

i dont think there's any trend we can count on. some people got grants within 12 montha, some 14 months, some have already crossed 18 months... its a really strange and unstable data to look at. but we can probably assume a maximum processing time of 20 months just to keep things safe and organized for our future plans.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> i dont think there's any trend we can count on. some people got grants within 12 montha, some 14 months, some have already crossed 18 months... its a really strange and unstable data to look at. but we can probably assume a maximum processing time of 20 months just to keep things safe and organized for our future plans.


This is totally unpredictable process..................DIBP mentioned that it is required 12 months to finalize grant which is maximum for all.................so why they have crossed 12 months for Bangladeshi, Pakistani or Irani..................If so, why they not announced it in their web.............in that case we the people will not get a hope by one year.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Well said brother.... Only few more months to go then.... Allah vorosha.... We all want it to be completed ASAP. Let's hope for the Best...

Regards.




Australia1 said:


> Thats a very good piece of information you have. Trend seems to be 18 months from co allocation date. Also most of them got granted in the same month. According to this all 2012 189 applicants should get their visa by May 2014.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

I just do not understand which makes this timeline unstable. What is the External check baseline... what they really check? Work, education and PC.... how long this can take.... 1 to 3 months in Bangladesh system.... just don't seems viable.

Regards.




mirza_755 said:


> This is totally unpredictable process..................DIBP mentioned that it is required 12 months to finalize grant which is maximum for all.................so why they have crossed 12 months for Bangladeshi, Pakistani or Irani..................If so, why they not announced it in their web.............in that case we the people will not get a hope by one year.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> So far, you are suppose to apply through agent.............how you make complain ?


Surf on IGIS website & do the needful. I create immi account by myself prior to my agent do the same. Only u need to lodge complain is ur file number.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Please let us know whats the reply. I am also thinking of complaining. But so far what I know it will not help to make process faster.


Haven't go any reply.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> This is totally unpredictable process..................DIBP mentioned that it is required 12 months to finalize grant which is maximum for all.................so why they have crossed 12 months for Bangladeshi, Pakistani or Irani..................If so, why they not announced it in their web.............in that case we the people will not get a hope by one year.


Agreed and in single word they can just mention the KPI timeline is not applicable for Muslim countries.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

CO replied to my friend (190 BD applicant, computer network and system engr, app logged: 10-Jan-14):
"Thank you for your email. I have received all of the requested information/documents for this application.

Please see the below information which affects the processing of this application:

Each year visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category each year.

The Direction specifies that Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.

As of February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:
• decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
• family sponsored subclass 489 applications ; and
• any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.

Further information on the above can be found at: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html"


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

The thing is this order is for regional visas..not for 189..usually 189 is supposed to be a quick visa..but I guess bd applicants are not in the favorite list..


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

*Document checklist*

Do I need to upload a document checklist after uploading all supporting documents?
I find no document checklist form. Please help some one.

Rifat


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rifatja said:


> Do I need to upload a document checklist after uploading all supporting documents?
> I find no document checklist form. Please help some one.
> 
> Rifat


Not required!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pothik said:


> I just do not understand which makes this timeline unstable. What is the External check baseline... what they really check? Work, education and PC.... how long this can take.... 1 to 3 months in Bangladesh system.... just don't seems viable.
> 
> Regards.


This checking takes time cause they do not do it instantly, it is mentioned in their (ASIO) audit report that these days they run a basic to moderate checking in just 1-3 Days, however, they need to process a total of 12000-15000 cases per Month.

Therefore it seems to me that a complex assessment shouldn't take more than 3-4 months, BUT they just simply throws our cases right at the bottom of the queue, or in other words BD 189 apps are given one of the least prioritized ranks.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shukti said:


> The thing is this order is for regional visas..not for 189..usually 189 is supposed to be a quick visa..but I guess bd applicants are not in the favorite list..



this is not correct.

All regional VISA belong to PG3, (SS190>SS489>SS176 so on...)
Indypendent belong to even lower ie. PG4 (189>FS489>175 so on...)

so most folks stand a good chance for faster processing in PG3 with SS (State sponsorship), many cases done in 3 months.


----------



## mamun2611 (Jun 25, 2013)

Anybody, granted visa SS from Queensland?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> In my knowledge, all 175/176 have passed their VISA grant....................So there is no pending


I know 3 persons from Telecom sector whose files are still pending(they applied 175/176 before EOI started)...year of 2012


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

My agent says, it cannot be confirmed that my CO is already assigned until he/she asks for PCC/Med. But someone asks for my documents and also informed via mail about 6-12 months of security checking. And I considered him as my CO ( brisbane team 33).

What's your opinion about my agents reply?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> My agent says, it cannot be confirmed that my CO is already assigned until he/she asks for PCC/Med. But someone asks for my documents and also informed via mail about 6-12 months of security checking. And I considered him as my CO ( brisbane team 33).
> 
> What's your opinion about my agents reply?


Agent is wrong. CO is already assigned to your case and your CO is from team 33. CO will ask for med n pcc once your security check completes.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> My agent says, it cannot be confirmed that my CO is already assigned until he/she asks for PCC/Med. But someone asks for my documents and also informed via mail about 6-12 months of security checking. And I considered him as my CO ( brisbane team 33).
> 
> What's your opinion about my agents reply?


Yes, its CO. What are the initials? Same team has been assigned in my case.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello everyone.....

I am expecting ACT state sponsorship very soon. So want to prepare necessary docs for 190 VISA.

Has anyone applied for ACT 190?
Can anyone tell me the name of required docs?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

my CO finally responded to my email ...i emailed her today and she responded a few hours ago...pretty fast 

but as usual she said im undergoing checks and her system automatically notifies her if my checks are finalized and "met" and told me not to worry. 

she also said immiaccount will send me an auto notification once my status changes from in progress to finalized 

i guess they never forget things since their systems are all electronically linked and update them of any changes regarding our medical, security checks, etc 

im with team 33 as well, co is LS


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

mamun2611 said:


> Anybody, granted visa SS from Queensland?


I applied in this stream with SS QLD and waiting for any outcome


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> my CO finally responded to my email ...i emailed her today and she responded a few hours ago...pretty fast
> 
> but as usual she said im undergoing checks and her system automatically notifies her if my checks are finalized and "met" and told me not to worry.
> 
> ...


Their automated system is very efficient. Even if you upload any document to immiAccount, the CO will be notified immediately.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> My agent says, it cannot be confirmed that my CO is already assigned until he/she asks for PCC/Med. But someone asks for my documents and also informed via mail about 6-12 months of security checking. And I considered him as my CO ( brisbane team 33).
> 
> What's your opinion about my agents reply?


Mad agent!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> My agent says, it cannot be confirmed that my CO is already assigned until he/she asks for PCC/Med. But someone asks for my documents and also informed via mail about 6-12 months of security checking. And I considered him as my CO ( brisbane team 33).
> 
> What's your opinion about my agents reply?



I guess your agent is scared of being pinged for repeated status update while "checks in progress"  coz PCC/Med is almost always requested once your case is near finalization.

other than Team 13, most of the team communicating from Brisbane or Adelaide most likely to have assessed your case already, and may or may not have forwarded your case for a background check based on its merit, info on Form80, sometime 1220. If your Form80 needs more info, u may receive further questions from Team13.

ask your agent for your online pass to check status yourself. 

Cheers


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

blehill said:


> Hello everyone.....
> 
> I am expecting ACT state sponsorship very soon. So want to prepare necessary docs for 190 VISA.
> 
> ...



if u r not using agent - highly recommended u go thru in details

*Booklet 1119*

*Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)*


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

suman.cuet said:


> yes, its co. What are the initials? Same team has been assigned in my case.


co : Dc


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

Dear all,

we applied visa(190-ACT) on 25-01-2014
Document in received status from 21-02-2014
but no CO assign mail to us till now.
now we want to contact immigration office. 
Please help us by giving contact number or email address of the immigration office.

Thanks


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

thewall said:


> I guess your agent is scared of being pinged for repeated status update while "checks in progress"  coz PCC/Med is almost always requested once your case is near finalization.
> 
> other than Team 13, most of the team communicating from Brisbane or Adelaide most likely to have assessed your case already, and may or may not have forwarded your case for a background check based on its merit, info on Form80, sometime 1220. If your Form80 needs more info, u may receive further questions from Team13.
> 
> ...


Sorry but i could not understand the responsibilities of team 13....if I'm under team 33, is there any possibility to receive queries from team 13...

And once I asked for online pass,my agent says they have a single pass as agent for all files.There should be unique pass for each file.Isn't it?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I lodged complain to IGIS on 14.03.2014. Still didn't receive any reply.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> Their automated system is very efficient. Even if you upload any document to immiAccount, the CO will be notified immediately.


Yeas U r right. I am no longer feel to send any e-mail to CO....always same answers come from ....Very Frustrated!


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> I lodged complain to IGIS on 14.03.2014. Still didn't receive any reply.


Inform pls what would be the output...I am desire to do so.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

thewall said:


> if u r not using agent - highly recommended u go thru in details
> 
> *Booklet 1119*
> 
> *Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)*


Thanks a lot....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> Sorry but i could not understand the responsibilities of team 13....if I'm under team 33, is there any possibility to receive queries from team 13...
> 
> And once I asked for online pass,my agent says they have a single pass as agent for all files.There should be unique pass for each file.Isn't it?



Team 13 was relatively new (i recall mid last year or little later), i guess they checks completeness & correctness of your Form80 and seeks clarification.

wrt Agents' excuse, it irritates me a lot hearing wht they r tellin u. if the rules didnt change between Aug-13 & now, every EOI/Application must have its own status page. i wonder why ppl r so inclined to lean on agent, u need 3 things to get thru the process. 

a) know English & read Skillselect page throughly 
b) use common sense  & follow COs instruction once assigned
c) last but not least, experience sharing in Expatforum :thumb:


cheers!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Got reply from IGIS:

"I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.

This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process.

The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. We contact ASIO for information about visa applications to check ASIO’s handling of any security assessment associated with the application. 

We are able to check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) can do this where there are extenuating circumstances.

I have made an inquiry into your case and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.

I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by September 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry"


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

Sauib said:


> Dear all,
> 
> we applied visa(190-ACT) on 25-01-2014
> Document in received status from 21-02-2014
> ...


please help us...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sauib said:


> please help us...



not sure why there is long gap between lodged & received. but its about 7 weeks for SS190 from received i guess as per *Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications*

So better allow sufficient time mentioned in official website and also contact number may vary depending on which Processing center your case will be assigned to eg. Adelaide or Brisbane

Adelaide Processing center contact:
+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia) Charges applicable in your home country will apply

Telephone hours (Australian Central Standard Time):
9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday 


Cheers!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sauib said:


> please help us...


You've to call them, try the following thread, should be relevant even now ...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/44192-calling-diac-query.html


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. There is round will take place on 24 March, 2014. Can i expect to have the invitation at this round or how much time it takes for people having 60 points. Your feedback will be highly appreciated.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hellow guys, I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. There is round will take place on 24 March, 2014. 324 is the result to date among the occupation ceiling of 900.

Can i expect to have the invitation at this round or how much time it takes for people having 60 points. Your feedback will be highly appreciated.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Got reply from IGIS:
> 
> "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.
> 
> ...


Common reply ...................However, thank you for sharing


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

The last line indicates that they are expecting it to be finalized within 18 months. As I also applied on Jan 31, 2013 so may be this is the time I would also need to look into.

These guys are through professional.

Regards. 




num_tareq said:


> Got reply from IGIS:
> 
> "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

The is an update of my brother-in-law who applied under subclass 190 on the 31th August, 2013. He is presently working as a civil engineer in Nigeria. An hour ago his CO called him and there was a telephonic interview regarding his work. He was asked several questions about his employment detail, responsibilities, about the person who signed his contract agreement and the person who signed his "works experience" letter. Finally, they asked him about his location of work and his country of birth (which was obliviously stated in his application as Bangladesh). The whole conversation took about 5 min. Let's see what happens to his application in a few weeks time.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

My friend submitted EOI with me with 60 pts, he got invitation in the second round of Jan-2014. I think you will get it within 2 rounds. 



bdapplicant said:


> Hellow guys, I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. There is round will take place on 24 March, 2014. 324 is the result to date among the occupation ceiling of 900.
> 
> Can i expect to have the invitation at this round or how much time it takes for people having 60 points. Your feedback will be highly appreciated.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi,

I got state sponsorship from ACT today.

Preparing my all docs now.

I am bit confused about submitting the VISA application and VISA Fee...

Is it possible to submit paper based application from Bangladesh or need to apply online?

How can I submit my application fees? I am planning to apply without agent.

If I consider to apply through agent, which agent would be best?

Thanks for your help......


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Got reply from IGIS:
> 
> "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.
> 
> ...



I reckon thats about 18 ~ 19 months in total... ( Upto sep2014)


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Got reply from IGIS:
> 
> "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.
> 
> ...


Hope you will get good news soon.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

I Think there is no paper based submission facility now. You have to apply online. 

The payment is much better to paid by someone who have international Credit card. Preferably living Abroad. 

Putting the application in is not a rocket science. If you have all the papers and docs in right place please apply by yourself.

Brest of Luck.

Regards.





blehill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got state sponsorship from ACT today.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear All,

I am glad to find this thread. I have recently got NSW SS and lodged visa already in Accountant category. Wanted to get update from similar people.

Thanks

Abdullah,
based in Dhaka


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

as a new guy to this group, May I ask one simple question..

what is the average time for 190 grant for BD ppl??

Thanks


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> as a new guy to this group, May I ask one simple question..
> 
> what is the average time for 190 grant for BD ppl??
> 
> Thanks


Welcome, 4-6 Months ...


----------



## arefinforbd (Mar 19, 2014)

*New passport info*

Dear all,

I have been granted to PR from NSW State government. After being granted I have got my new passport and my agent has already sent color scanned copy of my new passport with the 929 form on 12th March, 2014. But no response yet. My agent is saying that i won't be issued a new grant letter or informed. After searching some threads of this forum i am confused. Some are saying they weren't informed or the grant letter wasn't reissued. But some are saying they got new grant letter.

I have checked VEVO today. Old passport is still showing there. No update for new passport info. Has anybody experienced this issue? Did you find the update info in VEVO?

I will be very grateful if anybody please helps me out about this issue.



Thanks in advance,
Arefin


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

arefinforbd said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been granted to PR from NSW State government. After being granted I have got my new passport and my agent has already sent color scanned copy of my new passport with the 929 form on 12th March, 2014. But no response yet. My agent is saying that i won't be issued a new grant letter or informed. After searching some threads of this forum i am confused. Some are saying they weren't informed or the grant letter wasn't reissued. But some are saying they got new grant letter.
> 
> ...


what is your timeline, did u change passport after Grant?

1) NSW govt doesnt Grant PR, they only sponsor
2) When u get New Passport, u r supposed to inform if u have any Active VISA on old passport and get endorsement (in passport office) also get it transferred (from respective Country immi/embassy).

So my suggestion is call/visit AHAC in Gulshan-2, to see if they agree to give u a sticker (cost AUD70)


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Toady My Medical has completed one year ...... so frustration increasing rapidly


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Toady My Medical has completed one year ...... so frustration increasing rapidly


Bangladeshis are kept at the lowest level of the Que for SC... What i feel is that since most applicants have crossed 12month period, the CO started coming up with this new "annual budget" thing and IGIS, these days also refers back to DIBP, meaning that SC are completed and when DIBP decides to grant BD applicants(based on annual budget quota), they request ASIO to give them report of specific number of applicants... and the rest are kept with ASIO..


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*Grant after VAC2....how long?*

Gys

it's been more than 2 weeks since i paid VAC2, still no sign of grant. how long do i have to wait? should i upload the VAC2 receipt? please guide.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear BD applicants, I can't send the DIBP fees from Dhaka? what r the possible ways, please advise me. 

Thanks


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Bangladeshis are kept at the lowest level of the Que for SC... What i feel is that since most applicants have crossed 12month period, the CO started coming up with this new "annual budget" thing and IGIS, these days also refers back to DIBP, meaning that SC are completed and when DIBP decides to grant BD applicants(based on annual budget quota), they request ASIO to give them report of specific number of applicants... and the rest are kept with ASIO..



I think their annual budget thing they announced on Skillselect only applies to Sponsored and regional visas suh as 489 and 190 and 176. 

I do not think it affects current 189 and 175 in any way. I will double check this with my agent. Let me know what you know about this.

Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mmn said:


> Gys
> 
> it's been more than 2 weeks since i paid VAC2, still no sign of grant. how long do i have to wait? should i upload the VAC2 receipt? please guide.


Congrats mmn!  You would get your grant very soon!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mmn said:


> Gys
> 
> it's been more than 2 weeks since i paid VAC2, still no sign of grant. how long do i have to wait? should i upload the VAC2 receipt? please guide.


I think a small reminder email to your CO and informing him of the payment should do the trick. Congrats. What visa did you apply 189 or 190?


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats mmn!  You would get your grant very soon!




Thanks mithu......hope ur wish comes true soon.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> I think a small reminder email to your CO and informing him of the payment should do the trick. Congrats. What visa did you apply 189 or 190?


Thanks for the advice, i'll do that. i applied for 190 WA. where r u in Australia?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi mmn, no I m in Bangladesh.


----------



## arefinforbd (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry for this kind of mistake and for the late reply. Shame on me. Yes i have got sponsorship from NSW state government.

Thanks for the reply.
I have come to know from immi.gov.au and the grant letter that if any new passport is issued for me, DIBP must be informed. That's why i have sent the color scanned copy of my new passport and the 929 form according to the instruction of the grant letter. And the sticker issue is optional. It's not mandatory to get sticker on my new or old passport. But it wasn't advised how the updated info could be checked. I can now check my visa info in VEVO. But the old passport number is in VEVO. New passport info hasn't been updated yet in VEVO.

But thanks again for your suggestion. I'll consult with AHAC soon.

Arefin


----------



## arefinforbd (Mar 19, 2014)

*Thanks*

...


----------



## arefinforbd (Mar 19, 2014)

*Thanks*



thewall said:


> what is your timeline, did u change passport after Grant?
> 
> 1) NSW govt doesnt Grant PR, they only sponsor
> 2) When u get New Passport, u r supposed to inform if u have any Active VISA on old passport and get endorsement (in passport office) also get it transferred (from respective Country immi/embassy).
> ...



Sorry for this kind of mistake and for the late reply. Shame on me. Yes i have got sponsorship from NSW state government.

Thanks for the reply.

I have to arrive before 25th January 2015. Yes i have got new passport after i have been granted to visa.

I have come to know from immi.gov.au and the grant letter that if any new passport is issued for me, DIBP must be informed. That's why i have sent the color scanned copy of my new passport and the 929 form according to the instruction of the grant letter. And the sticker issue is optional. It's not mandatory to get sticker on my new or old passport. But it wasn't advised how the updated info could be checked. I can now check my visa info in VEVO. But the old passport number is in VEVO. New passport info hasn't been updated yet in VEVO.

But thanks again for your suggestion. I'll consult with AHAC soon.

Arefin


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Got invitation at my first round- 24 March. I applied as an Internal Auditor under 189. Guys what to do next, can anyone please suggest me?


----------



## bapan (Feb 10, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> Welcome, 4-6 Months ...


Dear Sunlight11 and other seniors,

Would you please share your knowledge if you have about the following query?
Is there any BD passport holder who got his/her 189/190 visa without security check?

I am confused about a couple of questions.
1. After analyzing some blogs I came to know that security check is only for 189.
However,
2. After analyzing some blogs I came to know that security check is only for some countries like, BD, Iran, Pakistan & so on for both 189 & 190.

I am not sure which is true.
Please share your experiences regarding to 189 / 190 for BD passport holders.

Best regards,


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

as per my little knowledge security check depends on the individual applicants. However, specally high risks countries like BD, IRAN and other muslim countries are the primary area of security check. 

Honestly speaking, i have no problem with security check. Since, i have done nothing wrong i do not need to worried about anything, but the fact is that they need to accomplish the security check job within an acceptable time frame.



bapan said:


> Dear Sunlight11 and other seniors,
> 
> Would you please share your knowledge if you have about the following query?
> Is there any BD passport holder who got his/her 189/190 visa without security check?
> ...


----------



## bapan (Feb 10, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> as per my little knowledge security check depends on the individual applicants. However, specally high risks countries like BD, IRAN and other muslim countries are the primary area of security check.
> 
> Honestly speaking, i have no problem with security check. Since, i have done nothing wrong i do not need to worried about anything, but the fact is that they need to accomplish the security check job within an acceptable time frame.


Dear bdapplicant,

Thank you very much for your early response.
I completely support your comment.
I think, most of the BD passport holders who apply for AUS immigration do not have problems with security check.
But I feel little bad when I see that some countries people get their visa between 3 weeks to 3 months. Whereas, some countries people (like, bd) have to wait 12 months to 18 months. Nothing else.
Anyway, thank you again for sharing your idea.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

arefinforbd said:


> Sorry for this kind of mistake and for the late reply. Shame on me. Yes i have got sponsorship from NSW state government.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...



Sure Sticker is optional but u never know (specially for our green passports  )

Also i guess this is what's there in your Grant letter, my understanding of this nearest office of the department is BD AHAC, just go there with Form 929


********************************************************
*Changes of Passport Details*
It is important to notify us of changes to your passport details if you are travelling. This includes details of any new passport you obtain to replace a passport that has expired or been lost/stolen/destroyed, and any additional passport of another nationality you hold. The details of any new passport that you provide will be linked to your record on the department’s systems to facilitate your travel. *You are required to do this in writing and notify the nearest office of the department.* You can use Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details to notify us of a change which is available at www.immi.gov.au/myvisa/form929 or at any of our offices.


----------



## arefinforbd (Mar 19, 2014)

thewall said:


> Sure Sticker is optional but u never know (specially for our green passports  )
> 
> Also i guess this is what's there in your Grant letter, my understanding of this nearest office of the department is BD AHAC, just go there with Form 929
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot again.
You are absolutely right. I need to go to Australian High Commission.
Grateful to you and thanks for your guidance.



Thanks,
Arefin


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

bapan said:


> Dear Sunlight11 and other seniors,
> 
> Would you please share your knowledge if you have about the following query?
> Is there any BD passport holder who got his/her 189/190 visa without security check?
> ...


you are correct. both 189 and 190 iranian applicants undergo lengthy security checks. I have never seen or heard of one getting a grant for 190 earlier than 11 months


----------



## bapan (Feb 10, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> you are correct. both 189 and 190 iranian applicants undergo lengthy security checks. I have never seen or heard of one getting a grant for 190 earlier than 11 months


Dear AbbasHosseini,
Thank you very much for sharing your information.
Best of luck.


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

Dear all 

Please Help us. CO ask for additional relationship evidence beside marriage certificate.

Thanks


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Sauib said:


> Dear all
> 
> Please Help us. CO ask for additional relationship evidence beside marriage certificate.
> 
> Thanks


Submit the wedding photos


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sauib said:


> Dear all
> 
> Please Help us. CO ask for additional relationship evidence beside marriage certificate.
> 
> Thanks


My CO also asked for this. I sent her the following things:
1. Some couple photos and some family photos from our wedding and other occasions
2. 2 bills/ invoices addressed to me and my wife separately to our home address
3. A cultural program invitation letter where we both were invited
4. Bank statement of our joint account
5. Wedding ring purchase receipt
6. Nikahnama, English version

I sent all those in pdf format

Best of luck!
Rashed


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a problem. The Machine Readable Passport of my wife, there is a section emergency contact. Instead of "354, co*N*dial homes"; there is mistakenly writeen "354, co*N*dial homes" though the permanent address is alright.

Will that be a problem?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

I think If there is any mistake in the passport it is better to correct it first. Why keeping this small issue in head.

and change in Bio page should not be a big deal also.

Regards.




bdapplicant said:


> I have a problem. The Machine Readable Passport of my wife, there is a section emergency contact. Instead of "354, co*N*dial homes"; there is mistakenly writeen "354, co*N*dial homes" though the permanent address is alright.
> 
> Will that be a problem?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

The planning level or quota for 2013-14 is
189 - 44,990
190 - 28,850
Source: https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm

Is there any information about how many grants are left?

From 2012-13 Migration Program Summary report we can find that they did not give away a single extra grant against their declared planning level.
Source: http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/pdf/report-on-migration-program-2012-13.pdf

The forecasts for the permanent entrance in Australia in skilled category (189, 190, 175, 176) for the year ending 31 March 2014 are 46,600 according Australian Bureau of Stastics (ABS). Does this mean DIBP only give away only this amount of grant up until December 2013?
Source: http://www.immi.gov.au/media/publications/statistics/immigration-update/nom-dec-2013.pdf


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> The planning level or quota for 2013-14 is
> 189 - 44,990
> 190 - 28,850
> Source: https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm
> ...



I think the planning level and the outcomes always nearly match eachother... i mean, there's never too many extra applicants waiting just cos there's no more place left. most waiting is due to ASIO's blackbox. 

I wouldn't worry about these planning/quote figures at all. At the very worst, the whole planning quotes will be reset again on the first of July. That's 90 days from now. I would personally be glad to get a grant in July since i no longer know how much i have to wait considering some people are already crossing into 18/17 months of CO allocation. I would happily wait for another 3 months if CO tells me " hey your checks are over, but no place left for you this year, so wait a bit more" . 

What makes us worried and annoyed is the fact that ASIO refuse to establish formal processing times with DIBP regarding our ridiculously long security checks. ASIO claim to process counter-terrorism cases within 5 working days, so why is it taking 18 months for some to get clearance? considering there are only very few nationals who undergo these checks so the workload shouldnt be that high i reckon.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> I think the planning level and the outcomes always nearly match eachother... i mean, there's never too many extra applicants waiting just cos there's no more place left. most waiting is due to ASIO's blackbox.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about these planning/quote figures at all. At the very worst, the whole planning quotes will be reset again on the first of July. That's 90 days from now. I would personally be glad to get a grant in July since i no longer know how much i have to wait considering some people are already crossing into 18/17 months of CO allocation. I would happily wait for another 3 months if CO tells me " hey your checks are over, but no place left for you this year, so wait a bit more" .
> 
> What makes us worried and annoyed is the fact that ASIO refuse to establish formal processing times with DIBP regarding our ridiculously long security checks. ASIO claim to process counter-terrorism cases within 5 working days, so why is it taking 18 months for some to get clearance? considering there are only very few nationals who undergo these checks so the workload shouldnt be that high i reckon.


Accroding to the report published by Australian National Audit Office (ANAO) -
- ASIO's key responsibilities is to provide security assessments of individuals to other Australian Government client agencies (DIBP, AGSVA, AusCheck, AFP).
- ASIO has informally set time standards with DIAC for the security assessment of applicants for visas in the: temporary and permanent residence, onshore protection, and offshore refugee and humanitarian visa classes. The standards range from one to six months, depending on the visa class.
- The data provided by DIAC and AGSVA to ASIO has frequently been incomplete or of poor quality. For example, in relation to the ANAO’s sample, 38 per cent of permanent visa referrals and 30 per cent of temporary visa referrals had incomplete mandatory information, and/or data quality issues, which required the case to be sent back to DIAC. The time taken to provide the complete information was lengthy in some cases.

The other factor's that came out in the report is -
- Any person applying for a visa to travel to, or remain in, Australia may have the application referred by DIAC to ASIO for a security assessment. In most visa categories, a visa may not be issued where ASIO determines the applicant to be a risk to security, as defined in the ASIO Act. ASIO's security intelligence investigations will from time to time determine that the holder of a valid visa presents a risk to Australia's security. In these circumstances, ASIO may make an adverse assessment and the visa will be cancelled.
- ASIO completed between 34,000 and 73,000 visa security assessments annually (around 20 per cent to 40 per cent of the annual security assessment caseload) Over this period (from 2005-06 to 2010-11).
- Upon making an assessment, ASIO may provide advice for the client agency to take into account in relation to the individual concerned. For DIBP the advice may be: non-prejudicial; or prejudicial-adverse.
Non prejudicial advice means that ASIO has no security related concerns about the action proposed in respect of the individual concerned. Adverse advice means that ASIO recommends that prescribed administrative action be taken (such as: declining an application for a visa, or personnel security clearance).
- The environment within which ASIO provides this service is dynamic, with demand for security assessments, and the complexity of the caseload, fluctuating substantially.

Source: Audit Brochure

There are many other facts. For more you can read the whole report.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Dear friends, 

does anyone have experience with adding a partner to your visa application before a decision is made? I have a few questions and would appreciate your help on this. 

1) if CO is not satisfied with the critera about adding my partner, would CO reject my entire application? or just hers? 

2) my partner is currently in Australia and therefore we havent lived together in the same household for 12 months so how can I prove my relationship and satisfy the relationship criteria? It will be much easier if i could add her now rather than coming to australia with a PR and then lodging a partner or marriage visa... 

Thanks, 
Abbas


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

rashed84 said:


> My CO also asked for this. I sent her the following things:
> 1. Some couple photos and some family photos from our wedding and other occasions
> 2. 2 bills/ invoices addressed to me and my wife separately to our home address
> 3. A cultural program invitation letter where we both were invited
> ...



My CO asked for continuing relationship document(CRD). We have sent papers of our joint investment( it can be land,FDR..etc).
Basically they want a proof that u both r still in a relationship. Any salary account tagged with home address can also be a proof.
Have you claimed for your partner’s point?


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

One of my colleague got grant on this (March) month. However, he applied on mid of 2012. So it took around 20 months to finalize. I hope we all will get the good response after completion our 18 months journey.

I do pray to allah so that we all can get grant.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> One of my colleague got grant on this (March) month. However, he applied on mid of 2012. So it took around 20 months to finalize. I hope we all will get the good response after completion our 18 months journey.
> 
> I do pray to allah so that we all can get grant.


I think he is 189.


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes he is.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

urcompeer said:


> Yes he is.


189 is fully operational since August 2012. So how mid of 2012 applicant goes 189 ? Can you mention the time line

BTH...who is your CO ?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

urcompeer said:


> One of my colleague got grant on this (March) month. However, he applied on mid of 2012. So it took around 20 months to finalize. I hope we all will get the good response after completion our 18 months journey.
> 
> I do pray to allah so that we all can get grant.


Last year June, when I uploaded my medical (though not request by CO) he told me that my application will take at least 12-18 months to process. 
Which means that it can take more than 18 months cz he used the words "at least"


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> 189 is fully operational since August 2012. So how mid of 2012 applicant goes 189 ? Can you mention the time line
> 
> BTH...who is your CO ?


Well i dont know actually who was his CO. But Mid of 2012 means may be june or july. 

But it is almost confirm that by the end of 18 months people will get response from CO.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> Well i dont know actually who was his CO. But Mid of 2012 means may be june or july.
> 
> But it is almost confirm that by the end of 18 months people will get response from CO.



As I see in this forum everyone is expectation has been extended to 18 months. So, we have to look far and far... 

The expectation to CO decrease like expectation to Bangladesh Cricket team.

Hoping for the Best and All the Best.

Regards.


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

Today "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will...." appeared in my immi account page. However, i found this 2 months ago and disappeared after one day. Have any one found this one recently.. ?


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello, BD applicants, aoaj den boss.............


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

hmm! 


suman.cuet said:


> Hello, BD applicants, aoaj den boss.............


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Med and PCC requested by CO*

Dear all, 

I just received mail from CO, asking evidence for health and character. He is from Brisbane Team 34, with initials JC. This is his first communication with me.

As I have read in this forum, they ask for MED & PCC when the security checks are cleared. Does that mean that no further security check will be required for my case?


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I just received mail from CO, asking evidence for health and character. He is from Brisbane Team 34, with initials JC. This is his first communication with me.
> 
> As I have read in this forum, they ask for MED & PCC when the security checks are cleared. Does that mean that no further security check will be required for my case?



Hi...

I'm also with the same team and CO initial is KS. I don't want to disappoint you, but looking at your timeline, it seems you've just been allocated a CO. Some COs ask for PCC and Med soon after allocation as those things make your file complete.

However, the scenario may be completely different in your case. As you already know, the processing time of 189 applications is 3 months now, your case may not be referred to security agencies at all.

So, you should get your Medical done and submit your PCC ASAP and start praying 

All the best.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

dear deshi brothers, can u pls tell me what is the avg time for processing 190 applications for bangladeshis.

thanks


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Anything can happen ...my time line is very close to yours..I m already asked for form 80..so I'm headed towards security check..for still there is a hope for faster process..could be anything..new time line or your job or even a kinder co(whatever that means)..


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> I'm also with the same team and CO initial is KS. I don't want to disappoint you, but looking at your timeline, it seems you've just been allocated a CO. Some COs ask for PCC and Med soon after allocation as those things make your file complete.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. 

My idea was - CO asks for PCC and MED after all other procedures are completed. But seems like it depends on the CO. Anyway, I am going to complete them by this week...and start praying.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

shukti said:


> Anything can happen ...my time line is very close to yours..I m already asked for form 80..so I'm headed towards security check..for still there is a hope for faster process..could be anything..new time line or your job or even a kinder co(whatever that means)..


Thanks. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> dear deshi brothers, can u pls tell me what is the avg time for processing 190 applications for bangladeshis.
> 
> thanks


Up until now, 190 used to take 4-6 months while 189 12-18 months ...

But as they've officially reduced the required time for both 189 and 190 to 3 months, processing times for 190 BD applicants may very well get reduced as well.... but note, it is not always the case and we are often not taken into consideration for faster processing like most other nationals ... !


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Thanks. Let's hope for the best.


If I am not mistaken, there's one BD applicant in this thread whose MED & PCC was asked beforehand, and then they tossed him to ASIO for security check. !!


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,

I applied in February, 2014 and I was slowly uploading 2/3 documents at a time thinking that it would be a while before CO allocation. But, to my surprise, a CO from team4 took my case within 20 days of lodgement. Right away, she asked me to upload documents (that I was yet to upload) *including PCC and medicals*.

I have completed everything and now all I do is check the status on a daily basis.

I don't know whether any security microscope awaits me down the line despite the fact that globally most 189-applications are expected to receive decisions in 3 months. 

:-(


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

Your one looks great.. Hope you get the result within 3 Months (May). 

How do you know that your med cleared. Does CO notified you or from any sites.

All the best. 

Regards.



mcgyver said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied in February, 2014 and I was slowly uploading 2/3 documents at a time thinking that it would be a while before CO allocation. But, to my surprise, a CO from team4 took my case within 20 days of lodgement. Right away, she asked me to upload documents (that I was yet to upload) *including PCC and medicals*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

No worries brother. Hope for the best. As others are saying it may be done within 3 months. asking for med initially is a positive thing also. 

In my case CO asked PCC at initial time April 13 and recently completed MED in March,14 . I have already crossed 14 months of total time since apply.

Hope new applicants get the things done faster.

Regards.





codename47 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My idea was - CO asks for PCC and MED after all other procedures are completed. But seems like it depends on the CO. Anyway, I am going to complete them by this week...and start praying.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

My suggestion: Just do not bother about the link appear or disappear. Do the MED when CO ask you to do. 

But at the same time you can complete your MED if the Link is available in the Immi website.

Regards. 




urcompeer said:


> Today "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will...." appeared in my immi account page. However, i found this 2 months ago and disappeared after one day. Have any one found this one recently.. ?


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello Pothik,

Thanks for your post and the wish. 

I know my medicals got cleared because I see the following information when I check the medical status with the online eMedical Client by typing in my HAP ID, last name, and DOB:
Physical examination: completed
X-ray: completed
HIV: completed

Also, under my Immi account the URL link for medicals got replaced with a line that goes "No further medical examinations for this applicant are required......"

All the best to all of us who deserve the grant.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> If I am not mistaken, there's one BD applicant in this thread whose MED & PCC was asked beforehand, and then they tossed him to ASIO for security check. !!


me too. Also, I think there are more .........


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

My med n pcc was also requested back in july 2013 and since then going through security check. Asked my co few weeks before about the med n pcc n the reply was I may need to do med n pcc again when security check completes. But asking for med n pcc is always good thing as it shows that u have passed the initial assessments done by the CO.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

Hope you all are doing good. Did any one of you hear from your CO in the last few days ? Is there any direct contact number for Team 2. Please let me know if anyone of you has a direct contact number. 

From my side, there is no update. Its still the same ... in processing .. under check .. 

Regards


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

medicals can be extended by up t 6 months and this is totally up to your CO and they have the legal authority to do that and i have personally heard of several cases where a 3 months extension was give to the applicants and only a new PCCs was requested in those cases. 

Once CO asks for meds and PCC again, i highly suggest you nicely ask the CO to extend your medicals ( as long as you are ready to leave your ountry within 1-2 months of a grant or PCC notice. 

try that first before going ahead with new meds. its a waste of time and money


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Leo_ said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good. Did any one of you hear from your CO in the last few days ? Is there any direct contact number for Team 2. Please let me know if anyone of you has a direct contact number.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am from Team 2. My case officer's initial is SB. Whats yours?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied in February, 2014 and I was slowly uploading 2/3 documents at a time thinking that it would be a while before CO allocation. But, to my surprise, a CO from team4 took my case within 20 days of lodgement. Right away, she asked me to upload documents (that I was yet to upload) *including PCC and medicals*.
> 
> ...


Have u applied from BD ? As I can see PCC done from two different countries.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

it's been months since i paid vac2.....my agent says to wait. gys, can anyone tell me what might be the reason for such late? i heard grant comes within weeks of VAC2.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Now seeing just a single Grant to any BD applicant seems a miracle to me. 
Feels like on one from our country will ever get a Grant.

Unbelievable attitude from DIBP & ASIO ... sadly ...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> Now seeing just a single Grant to any BD applicant seems a miracle to me.
> Feels like on one from our country will ever get a Grant.
> 
> Unbelievable attitude from DIBP & ASIO ... sadly ...


Seriously..if they don't want us they could have mentioned this..n shouldn't have allowed US to apply..this is beyond limits.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Have u applied from BD ? As I can see PCC done from two different countries.


Yes, EEE Power, I did it from BD.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello.

Got it. I have the same thing. This means that we have completed our med and our panel physician has submitted those to the immi medical authority. Medical result is always good when anyone ask to do the tests once only. So no need to worry about it.


Best of Luck. 




mcgyver said:


> Hello Pothik,
> 
> Thanks for your post and the wish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

I Have Passed 14th Months. 

Does anyone passed 18 months?????? 

As everyone talking that grant should be within 18th months in worst cases. What is the case for everyone.


----------



## Moji (Sep 14, 2012)

Pothik said:


> I Have Passed 14th Months.
> 
> Does anyone passed 18 months??????
> 
> As everyone talking that grant should be within 18th months in worst cases. What is the case for everyone.


I have passed 19 months since lodgement !!!!!!


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Sunlight,

From what I understand, having read your posts, you are calm and patient by nature. But you seem to be in a bad mood at the moment.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Sunlight,
> 
> From what I understand, having read your posts, you are calm and patient by nature. But you seem to be in a bad mood at the moment.


Well,

Needless to say its difficult to get on with usual professional and personal lives with Multiple Visa decisions hanging over the head .... Things do become progressively tougher I think many fellow brothers who are waiting more than 12 months now would agree.

I am not exactly in a bad mode, but the situation is not very encouraging ... and when I recall I'm yet to complete another 6-10 months of waiting, well it becomes depressing ...

But I guess we just have to wait it out and keep ourselves busy with recreational activities as much as possible; and obviously we've to be patient.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Moji said:


> I have passed 19 months since lodgement !!!!!!


Brother.... security clearance depend your Form 80 submission. May we know when you have submitted Form 80 ? Who is your CO & Team ? You can also claim complain in IGIS to get update about security clearance. 

There are 18 candidates from this Forum who have passed 15 months. But no grant under 189 in Bangladesh is not a good symbol........although processing time has decreased to 3 months but this is not applicable for Bangladeshi. My concern why this is not mentioned in DIBP web.

Allah please retrieve us from this situation..... Ameen


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Hi, I am from Team 2. My case officer's initial is SB. Whats yours?


Hi, 
My CO initial is RL.

Regards,


----------



## Moji (Sep 14, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Brother.... security clearance depend your Form 80 submission. May we know when you have submitted Form 80 ? Who is your CO & Team ? You can also claim complain in IGIS to get update about security clearance.
> 
> There are 18 candidates from this Forum who have passed 15 months. But no grant under 189 in Bangladesh is not a good symbol........although processing time has decreased to 3 months but this is not applicable for Bangladeshi. My concern why this is not mentioned in DIBP web.
> 
> Allah please retrieve us from this situation..... Ameen


I had front loaded my form 80. CO only asked for CV. Dead silence since then. Have complained to IGIS. similar response each time


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

Guys,

I have a proposal for all of us. mirza_755 bhai already has a list of bd applicants who have already crossed 12 months timeline. Why not we all make a complaint to IGIS together at the same day. May be, if IGIS makes query to ASIO regarding all of our cases, then ASIO may realize that it needs to complete our checks soon. I don't know if it will work or not, but it may take us somewhere. Just being optmistic :-D

Please share your thoughts ... Thanks ...

Regards,


----------



## bapan (Feb 10, 2014)

Leo_ said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a proposal for all of us. mirza_755 bhai already has a list of bd applicants who have already crossed 12 months timeline. Why not we all make a complaint to IGIS together at the same day. May be, if IGIS makes query to ASIO regarding all of our cases, then ASIO may realize that it needs to complete our checks soon. I don't know if it will work or not, but it may take us somewhere. Just being optmistic :-D
> 
> ...


I think, it would be a good action against long delay :ban:


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I remember when I joined this forum back in April 2013, I used to see abundance of frustrated 175/176 applicants who were waiting for months. 189 applicants, back then, were busy preparing visa application docs and some were even expecting their grant to arrive in no time.

Good thing is you don't see any of those 175/176 applicants around these days. This may mean that they all been granted. Now all we have here is bunch of frustrated 189ers waiting their heart out. And I am pretty sure same time next year there will be a new bunch replacing us in the forum. Cheer up guys


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> I remember when I joined this forum back in April 2013, I used to see abundance of frustrated 175/176 applicants who were waiting for months. 189 applicants, back then, were busy preparing visa application docs and some were even expecting their grant to arrive in no time.
> 
> Good thing is you don't see any of those 175/176 applicants around these days. This may mean that they all been granted. Now all we have here is bunch of frustrated 189ers waiting their heart out. And I am pretty sure same time next year there will be a new bunch replacing us in the forum. Cheer up guys


Totally agree with you. We need to change our perspective. If you put yourself in DIBP's place, would you give us the PR in three months? Can you count the numerous political mishaps happened in Bangladesh in last six months? People got burnt in bus alive in December man. We are comparing our timeline with Indian applicants timeline, but to be honest, we need to compare our timeline with the applicants who's nation has terrorism history, because that's what we are in the eyes of DIBP. For them, we are just a bunch of poor, black, war loving people trying to get in to their beautiful country. Keep it in your mind that although we have our skills assessed by blah blah blah, we are treated like boat people or refugee...deal with it my friends.

So, chill guys, let's wait for 2 more years to get PR, don't get too frustrated yet. I know one Bangladeshi guy here who was Country head of a past leading mobile phone company, now working here in a chicken factory for last two years. You'll be dead frustrated when you'll land in this country. It's like living in a poor country with head high or living in a rich country with head down. There are exceptions though, I know a few who are doing really well here.
Anyway, best of luck to us.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Totally agree with you. We need to change our perspective. If you put yourself in DIBP's place, would you give us the PR in three months? Can you count the numerous political mishaps happened in Bangladesh in last six months? People got burnt in bus alive in December man. We are comparing our timeline with Indian applicants timeline, but to be honest, we need to compare our timeline with the applicants who's nation has terrorism history, because that's what we are in the eyes of DIBP. For them, we are just a bunch of poor, black, war loving people trying to get in to their beautiful country. Keep it in your mind that although we have our skills assessed by blah blah blah, we are treated like boat people or refugee...deal with it my friends.
> 
> So, chill guys, let's wait for 2 more years to get PR, don't get too frustrated yet. I know one Bangladeshi guy here who was Country head of a past leading mobile phone company, now working here in a chicken factory for last two years. You'll be dead frustrated when you'll land in this country. It's like living in a poor country with head high or living in a rich country with head down. There are exceptions though, I know a few who are doing really well here.
> Anyway, best of luck to us.


Many thanks for sharing the practical situation. At this, some may be discouraged but nothing to do, this is reality, which i also know from my frns in aus. They r not discouraging me but state the actual situation there. Few of them r doing such odd jobs which can not be written here. So my question to all of my forum 189 frns, why we all (obvsly including me) r waiting so eagerly to be in that dishonoring place leaving so stable and honored bd jobs?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Many thanks for sharing the practical situation. At this, some may be discouraged but nothing to do, this is reality, which i also know from my frns in aus. They r not discouraging me but state the actual situation there. Few of them r doing such odd jobs which can not be written here. So my question to all of my forum 189 frns, why we all (obvsly including me) r waiting so eagerly to be in that dishonoring place leaving so stable and honored bd jobs?


Driving on a camper van in Australian outbacks is good enough reason for me to leave everything behind here for a odd job in Oz....lol


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Totally agree with you. We need to change our perspective. If you put yourself in DIBP's place, would you give us the PR in three months? Can you count the numerous political mishaps happened in Bangladesh in last six months? People got burnt in bus alive in December man. We are comparing our timeline with Indian applicants timeline, but to be honest, we need to compare our timeline with the applicants who's nation has terrorism history, because that's what we are in the eyes of DIBP. For them, we are just a bunch of poor, black, war loving people trying to get in to their beautiful country. Keep it in your mind that although we have our skills assessed by blah blah blah, we are treated like boat people or refugee...deal with it my friends.
> 
> So, chill guys, let's wait for 2 more years to get PR, don't get too frustrated yet. I know one Bangladeshi guy here who was Country head of a past leading mobile phone company, now working here in a chicken factory for last two years. You'll be dead frustrated when you'll land in this country. It's like living in a poor country with head high or living in a rich country with head down. There are exceptions though, I know a few who are doing really well here.
> Anyway, best of luck to us.


Well 190 BD applicants are also the same dark and warmongering people as you described, but it took 4-6 months for their cases. I would say 70% of BD applicants are 190 and they hold no less risk factor than us, 189ers.

The point is, for some inexplicable reason, ASIO simply just don't work on our cases for a long time initially.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

i think everybody should have a clear idea, why they want to move in Oz? Thus, no such frustration should creep into our mind.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well 190 BD applicants are also the same dark and warmongering people as you described, but it took 4-6 months for their cases. I would say 70% of BD applicants are 190 and they hold no less risk factor than us, 189ers.
> 
> The point is, for some inexplicable reason, ASIO simply just don't work on our cases for a long time initially.



as the current timeline for 190 is 3 months, so what should be the earliest time to get the visa...already done my PCC and med... :flypig:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Leo_ said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a proposal for all of us. mirza_755 bhai already has a list of bd applicants who have already crossed 12 months timeline. Why not we all make a complaint to IGIS together at the same day. May be, if IGIS makes query to ASIO regarding all of our cases, then ASIO may realize that it needs to complete our checks soon. I don't know if it will work or not, but it may take us somewhere. Just being optmistic :-D
> 
> ...


Very good proposal. I agree with you Leo bhai. Can we fix the complain time before their long vacation (19 to 27 April) like 15th April 2014.....num_tareq, rashed_rahman, neyamul008 have already raised complain.....


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well 190 BD applicants are also the same dark and warmongering people as you described, but it took 4-6 months for their cases. I would say 70% of BD applicants are 190 and they hold no less risk factor than us, 189ers.
> 
> The point is, for some inexplicable reason, ASIO simply just don't work on our cases for a long time initially.


Your point is absolutely right, couldn't agree more...Let's hope for the best...


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

According to my personal opinion it would be good for all of us if we keep patience as well as do pray. We have seen few people complained but nothing happened. It's for sure we will get response once all done. Nothing to worry here. Besides, showing reaction to igis can make more rigour for bd applicants. Pray to allah so that we all can get grant despite after a long wait. At least all will be happy together.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> as the current timeline for 190 is 3 months, so what should be the earliest time to get the visa...already done my PCC and med... :flypig:


Official timeline isn't always applicable to us, but still shouldn't take more than 5 months I would reckon.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Many thanks for sharing the practical situation. At this, some may be discouraged but nothing to do, this is reality, which i also know from my frns in aus. They r not discouraging me but state the actual situation there. Few of them r doing such odd jobs which can not be written here. So my question to all of my forum 189 frns, why we all (obvsly including me) r waiting so eagerly to be in that dishonoring place leaving so stable and honored bd jobs?



Most of us do a stable and honorable job here, you are right, but that's about it, and nothing else ... but there are lot more other sides of life which are virtually all non-existent here as well ... I guess all of us have a fair idea about the issues anyways ...

But I wouldn't deny the fact that. atleast from my perspective, I feel I am taking a bit of risk, a kind of a bet, but I also feel like my chances of winning the bet in the long run, barring an absolute hard-luck, is quite reasonable and then the reward is multifarious which would have never been possible here without winning a substantial lottery or tying the knot to some super wealthy family .... None of which seems practical to any extent... Hope my thoughts make sense ...

I just believe many of us simply deserve better .... !


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Very good proposal. I agree with you Leo bhai. Can we fix the complain time before their long vacation (19 to 27 April) like 15th April 2014.....num_tareq, rashed_rahman, neyamul008 have already raised complain.....


Ok mirza_755 bhai, agreed from my end. Lets do it on the 15th morning. We will do a humble request to IGIS to make an inquiry to ASIO about our cases. 

Guys, I am requesting all of you who has crossed 12 months, to raise this complain to IGIS. This may or may not have any impact, but this will be a step to let them know that we are waiting and its time that we should get a proper update.

How many more times do we want to hear that our cases are in check and there is no definite time frame for this to end. At least they should tell us the time from when the check started. 

I am requesting you all to do this for all of our sake. Inshallah it will have some impact. If 15- 20 of us does it together, they will obviously take this matter more seriously than 1 or 2 people's complain. Think about it. Thanks.


----------



## bapan (Feb 10, 2014)

Leo_ said:


> Ok mirza_755 bhai, agreed from my end. Lets do it on the 15th morning. We will do a humble request to IGIS to make an inquiry to ASIO about our cases.
> 
> Guys, I am requesting all of you who has crossed 12 months, to raise this complain to IGIS. This may or may not have any impact, but this will be a step to let them know that we are waiting and its time that we should get a proper update.
> 
> ...


I think it would be better to go ahead together. Just my opinion is that, write a sample request letter, review all together and use it everybody. Then I think there will be no chance to be any mistake in request form.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

bapan said:


> I think it would be better to go ahead together. Just my opinion is that, write a sample request letter, review all together and use it everybody. Then I think there will be no chance to be any mistake in request form.


Dear Sir/Madam, 

With all due respect, I would like to state that I am ___________ TRN __________ have applied for 189 visa on the ____________, 2012. I have been contacted by a Case Officer and all information has been given as requested by end of ________, 2013. Since then, as informed, my application has been under security check. Every time I made a query to DIBP, the response was that they have no authourity over this and I should wait and I have been patiently waiting since then. 

It has crossed 12 months long time back and now I believe its best that I bring this issue to your attention. I am humbly requesting you to kindly look into my case and check if there is any unreasonable delay. I shall be ever grateful and thankful to you. Looking forward to hear from you. 

Thank you,
Sincerely,
___name____
___TRN_____


Please share your opinion.

Regards,


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

*team 13*

has anyone been contacted by team 13 recently for more information?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Leo_ said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> With all due respect, I would like to state that I am ___________ TRN __________ have applied for 189 visa on the ____________, 2012. I have been contacted by a Case Officer and all information has been given as requested by end of ________, 2013. Since then, as informed, my application has been under security check. Every time I made a query to DIBP, the response was that they have no authourity over this and I should wait and I have been patiently waiting since then.
> 
> ...


Happy to see the format. here have the link as well for IGIS again

Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> With all due respect, I would like to state that I am ___________ TRN __________ have applied for 189 visa on the ____________, 2012. I have been contacted by a Case Officer and all information has been given as requested by end of ________, 2013. Since then, as informed, my application has been under security check. Every time I made a query to DIBP, the response was that they have no authourity over this and I should wait and I have been patiently waiting since then.
> 
> ...


I was advised to knock them not before Sep, 2014


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

We are all very eager to get our grant letter as soon as possible. Even those who just lodged their application. But is this really a good idea to complaint to IGIS all (who passed 12 month's) at the same time? May be, may be not. We cannot be sure. This is a delicate matter. This joint complaint action could act as positive catalyst to fast track our application or it could dealt a severe blow to our hopes by raising their suspicion or maybe nothing will happen. The negative thinking can harm all current and future applicants. Already two of us did the same and received boring response.

We all know that our application can take at least 18 months. Leo_, AbbasHosseini, Zolter and letsmove vi will cross their limit next month. Why don't we wait till early June and see what happen. If nothing happens then maybe we can go for IGIS complain. What do you say?

The reason why thewall and Sahrear vi got their grant in due time may be because
- thewall vi applied from India
- Sahrear vi had a dependent (his mother)
I think both situation helps to decrease their threat level.

This is not the situation for any of us I guess. I have no idea though why Moji vi who applied on 04-09-2012 havn't received his grant?

By the way, is there any Liverpool fan out there. YOU'LL NEVER WALK ALONE.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> We are all very eager to get our grant letter as soon as possible. Even those who just lodged their application. But is this really a good idea to complaint to IGIS all (who passed 12 month's) at the same time? May be, may be not. We cannot be sure. This is a delicate matter. This joint complaint action could act as positive catalyst to fast track our application or it could dealt a severe blow to our hopes by raising their suspicion or maybe nothing will happen. The negative thinking can harm all current and future applicants. Already two of us did the same and received boring response.
> 
> We all know that our application can take at least 18 months. Leo_, AbbasHosseini, Zolter and letsmove vi will cross their limit next month. Why don't we wait till early June and see what happen. If nothing happens then maybe we can go for IGIS complain. What do you say?
> 
> ...


It is tough to say which one is right here. However it is well-known to all, how much boring the 'waiting' is. Anyway my humble request to all of my forum frns, just let few more time pass. One example, i can say, who applied through a renowned agent with 175 (maybe) subclass.....he applied in 2009 and got a response saying 'u do your medical and PCC'. So i think, ice is melting and everything is monitored accordingly. Hope for the best.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> We are all very eager to get our grant letter as soon as possible. Even those who just lodged their application. But is this really a good idea to complaint to IGIS all (who passed 12 month's) at the same time? May be, may be not. We cannot be sure. This is a delicate matter. This joint complaint action could act as positive catalyst to fast track our application or it could dealt a severe blow to our hopes by raising their suspicion or maybe nothing will happen. The negative thinking can harm all current and future applicants. Already two of us did the same and received boring response.
> 
> We all know that our application can take at least 18 months. Leo_, AbbasHosseini, Zolter and letsmove vi will cross their limit next month. Why don't we wait till early June and see what happen. If nothing happens then maybe we can go for IGIS complain. What do you say?
> 
> ...


Hi rus_bd, I don't think the threat level reduces based on other factors e.g. where you live or who is dependent on you. If that was the case, I would have been cleared long ago. I have been working in Singapore as IT professional for last 4 years and my wife is Singaporian PR Malaysian Citizen. As a country, Singapore is safer than Australia in terms of crime and terrorism and definitely people who are doing white collar job in Singapore are not terrorist. At least Singapore Govt will not allow them to work if they had any past criminal record. On the other hand my wife is from low risk country according to DIAC's country risk assessment. Yet, my application is hanging there for more than 12 months. So, we have nothing else to do but counting days and pray.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

I have also lived and studied in Hong Kong and I have previusly visited Australia twice on a visitor visa ( granted both time at the time i was a student in Hong Kong ) but my application is still taking a long long time.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi All,

We are trying to put all into a shape a format.... i think probability, permutation, combination does not work for Australia applications. These does not follow any pattern. 

They are very well organized or they are not organized at all. 

May Allah Bless us all with whatever best for us.

Regards.




rashid.amm said:


> It is tough to say which one is right here. However it is well-known to all, how much boring the 'waiting' is. Anyway my humble request to all of my forum frns, just let few more time pass. One example, i can say, who applied through a renowned agent with 175 (maybe) subclass.....he applied in 2009 and got a response saying 'u do your medical and PCC'. So i think, ice is melting and everything is monitored accordingly. Hope for the best.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> We are all very eager to get our grant letter as soon as possible. Even those who just lodged their application. But is this really a good idea to complaint to IGIS all (who passed 12 month's) at the same time? May be, may be not. We cannot be sure. This is a delicate matter. This joint complaint action could act as positive catalyst to fast track our application or it could dealt a severe blow to our hopes by raising their suspicion or maybe nothing will happen. The negative thinking can harm all current and future applicants. Already two of us did the same and received boring response.
> 
> We all know that our application can take at least 18 months. Leo_, AbbasHosseini, Zolter and letsmove vi will cross their limit next month. Why don't we wait till early June and see what happen. If nothing happens then maybe we can go for IGIS complain. What do you say?
> 
> ...


Though i hv already complained to igis and got that boring ans, i am ready to do it again collectively. Lets try ourselves.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear All,

I have been following this thread for the last couples of days. In a nutshell, it seems depressing. What's wrong we did as Bangladeshi applicants?? I don't understand. Although, I am a 190 applicant by seeking NSW SS. I am feeling like be treated like the same as other bd applicants. Is this so?? really?? I have already front loaded everything including Med, PCC. What else I could do?? although they r saying at the moment, 190 processing time is 3 months. I wonder how long it could be !!! sigh !!!


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Though i hv already complained to igis and got that boring ans, i am ready to do it again collectively. Lets try ourselves.


Tareq bhai,

I don't think that would be wise since they have already asked you to wait for another 6 months... but those who hadn't complained to IGIS yet, can go ahead with collective complaint...

I guess it would be very annoying for IGIS people to find you in the lot as your query has already been answered not so long ago. So, be patient brother. 

I'm about to complete 9 months and when I think that there's another 9 months to go, I get very depressed... but still, I don't think we should do something foolish....

Please don't mind if you don't agree with me. I just spoke my mind.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear Fellow brothers,

After knowing about your collective complaint to ASIO, I want to mention here that it might not create an impact to your application. In this forum, I read similar thread of PAKISTANI applicants who are facing similar problems..In this case, I will just say, let's just wait and pray to the Almighty...pls pray for my grant too...I am a 190 applicant...

thanks


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

any idea who the longest on record 189 applicants are? 

It really worries me when i hear about 19 and 18+ months applicants. grrr It seems like some 189ers are even taking longer than 2012 175 applicants


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> any idea who the longest on record 189 applicants are?
> 
> It really worries me when i hear about 19 and 18+ months applicants. grrr It seems like some 189ers are even taking longer than 2012 175 applicants


hi abbas,
What was the further request of info asked on Form80 for you?
btw, i have crossed 17months 3weeks as 189..


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> hi abbas,
> What was the further request of info asked on Form80 for you?
> btw, i have crossed 17months 3weeks as 189..


they just asked for proof of my residency in Hong Kong and also where and whom i been with during my 2 visits in Austrlaia in 2009 and 2012. 

I really hope we get our visas by end of may


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

Dear All, 

Thanks for your replies to my proposal. It seems many of you are willing to wait for a little longer to see if there is any progress with any of our applications. That's fine with me. I think that's also a good way to deal with the current situation. 

So lets wait till the end of this month and then we can make a collective complain to IGIS if you all agree otherwise may be I will just do it myself. Shuvo Noboborsho guys and good luck to all of us. Inshallah we will see some progress soon.

Regards,


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> they just asked for proof of my residency in Hong Kong and also where and whom i been with during my 2 visits in Austrlaia in 2009 and 2012.
> 
> I really hope we get our visas by end of may


was the request from the same case officer or from a different team?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks for your replies to my proposal. It seems many of you are willing to wait for a little longer to see if there is any progress with any of our applications. That's fine with me. I think that's also a good way to deal with the current situation.
> 
> ...


Leo Bhai, concern is that no 189 candidates from this Forum got grant after thewall and Sharear bhai, I mean after October 2012 candidates. Even Moji Bhai has passed 19 months 10 days till date. Although raise voice to IGIS is not a solution but I don't know where should we go ?

I guess, when IGIS/ASIO/DIBP will clear the security file for Bangladeshi, then all will grant whatever the time is. Lets pray for this, Only Allah can save us from this obstacle.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

Again trying to find a pattern. It seems there are lots of applicants form Nov-Feb. 

I just feels till this End of May everything i will be slow. On June IMMI normally revisit the SOL and other list and requirement. At that time process for old applicants could be faster.

For 190 applicants they already posting a comment in Auto reply when you send something to the team Which says " There are less vacancies under state sponsorship so processing will be slow". 

So just trying to find the pattern.

Though pattern does not work for us the 189 applicants.

Hope for the best and Shuvo Nobo borsho.

With Best Wishes. 





mirza_755 said:


> Leo Bhai, concern is that no 189 candidates from this Forum got grant after thewall and Sharear bhai, I mean after October 2012 candidates. Even Moji Bhai has passed 19 months 10 days till date. Although raise voice to IGIS is not a solution but I don't know where should we go ?
> 
> I guess, when IGIS/ASIO/DIBP will clear the security file for Bangladeshi, then all will grant whatever the time is. Lets pray for this, Only Allah can save us from this obstacle.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Again trying to find a pattern. It seems there are lots of applicants form Nov-Feb.
> 
> ...


yeah, i lodged in nov2013 and i'm 190....also paid VAC2 months ago, but so sign of grant, never heard of grant this late after VAC2. is this happening to all Bangladeshis? bcos i'm still watching some grants for other nationalities only.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mmn said:


> yeah, i lodged in nov2013 and i'm 190....also paid VAC2 months ago, but so sign of grant, never heard of grant this late after VAC2. is this happening to all Bangladeshis? bcos i'm still watching some grants for other nationalities only.


MMN bhai, 

What's your occupation? how many family members included in your visa application. Which state SS you got through. 

Please share with me..I with with NSW SS,single,Accountant General:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

How do you handle delays in your visa application?

Read the thread given in the page. May help us calm down. Merciful ALLAH bless us all.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> How do you handle delays in your visa application?
> 
> Read the thread given in the page. May help us calm down. Merciful ALLAH bless us all.


Without even participating in any terrorist incident, our country never participated even in any war.Random terrorist incident happens even in India too, still they r not suspected but we are....is it only because majority of our ppl are MUSLIMS !! how weird...Why ASIO tossed our applications to strong security checks??? Its not fair ......:juggle:


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Without even participating in any terrorist incident, our country never participated even in any war.Random terrorist incident happens even in India too, still they r not suspected but we are....is it only because majority of our ppl are MUSLIMS !! how weird...Why ASIO tossed our applications to strong security checks??? Its not fair ......:juggle:


I dont think its because we are Muslims. But you are right, it is not fair we have to wait for so long. 

Malaysia, Indonesia Qatar, Kuwait are islamic too with lots and lots of muslims and their nationals rarely go through security checks, very rarely. 

Russians aren't Muslims but nearly all Russian applicants undergo intensive background checks. 

I think it's got to do with many other factors we may or may not know about.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> MMN bhai,
> 
> What's your occupation? how many family members included in your visa application. Which state SS you got through.
> 
> Please share with me..I with with NSW SS,single,Accountant General:fingerscrossed:



190 - WA - E.Manager - Spouse+2kids.......vai pray for me as i have come so far with this application which started from jan2013, now seems to be losing my patience.

May Allah allow grant to all of us who lodged the application, Amen.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Without even participating in any terrorist incident, our country never participated even in any war.Random terrorist incident happens even in India too, still they r not suspected but we are....is it only because majority of our ppl are MUSLIMS !! how weird...Why ASIO tossed our applications to strong security checks??? Its not fair ......:juggle:


Yes the primary reason is applicant being Muslim AND from an area that has link to terrorism AND more specifically Terrorism against Western Interest.

India also has terrorism issues way more severe than anything our country ever had ... but those wings are separatists that are often fighting against Indian Government and other such issues more central to India rather than International.

And also as Abbas says, Malaysia and Indonesia are often preferred for expedited services, this might be because Australia has special close ties with these two nations and Muslims of Malay origin are not known to have any substantial links to entities like AlQaeda and likes ... while in Islamic-Subcontinental territories, we had these issues a lot.

While Russians, always being the one to balance the power game, sometimes do face issues... !

So its Religion + Nature of Terrorism\Uprising ...


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yes the primary reason is applicant being Muslim AND from an area that has link to terrorism AND more specifically Terrorism against Western Interest.
> 
> India also has terrorism issues way more severe than anything our country ever had ... but those wings are separatists that are often fighting against Indian Government and other such issues more central to India rather than International.
> 
> ...



Or They just simply don't like importing Bangladeshis, Pakistanis and iranis...


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Or They just simply don't like importing Bangladeshis, Pakistanis and iranis...



:doh::doh::Cry::nono::faint::faint::faint: :nono::nono:


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

dont worry brothers.. eventually, We all will have our worries wiped out and patience fruitful by the grace of Almight Allah InshaAllah...Ameen..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mmn said:


> :doh::doh::Cry::nono::faint::faint::faint: :nono::nono:


I have seen in PakistanI thread ppl getting grants..even now..so I guess we r the only ones who are not getting any grants...it's scary..


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

yes... few did get their grants.. bt not as the way indians get...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ozstyle said:


> yes... few did get their grants.. bt not as the way indians get...


Not even comparing ourselves to Indians..let's talk abt us Muslim countries...compared to pakistanies we r doing worse..in last couple of months two Pakistanies got grants within 15 months..


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

i think at the end, it depends on security check, if you have family members, then it takes time to confirm the check and identification and they take time too. Besides, if somebody claims points for experiences, it takes ages to confirm the employment. However, I think it all depends on the CO and finally on ASIO. Frequently, ASIO toss ppl towards long security check especially subcontinent Muslim applicant..which is very discriminatory after all. Ppl say OZ is the capital of racist world but i don't believe it...now, it seems so...Still, I believe Oz is a progressive country, and they take decision on individual case to case...not biased by the origin or where they studied.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello All,

If it may ease the pain... rather than agonizing over the delay, can't we put the time to some good use? For ACS assessment holders I can think of professional certificates recognized worldwide and offered by Oracle, Microsoft, Cisco, etc. Those will come handy in the Australian job market.

I have come to know from this very forum that employers in Australia now-a-days prefer such certificates to 3-year, 4-year degrees.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Its reflects very badly on us when we keep blaming AU Immi for the delay, indicating them as being discriminatory etc. We should stop doing this especially on a public thread like this. Its not them rather its us who want to be there so badly. Remember, immigration is not a right, its a privilege at best. And after all these political chaos I would say we have earned the long security check that is being done on us. Even I am frustrated but showing it on a public place will not help.


----------



## sajeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone appearing IELTS (General Module) on 24 April , 2014 from Australia?? please response..


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If it may ease the pain... rather than agonizing over the delay, can't we put the time to some good use? For ACS assessment holders I can think of professional certificates recognized worldwide and offered by Oracle, Microsoft, Cisco, etc. Those will come handy in the Australian job market.
> 
> I have come to know from this very forum that employers in Australia now-a-days prefer such certificates to 3-year, 4-year degrees.


I agree with you.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Its reflects very badly on us when we keep blaming AU Immi for the delay, indicating them as being discriminatory etc. We should stop doing this especially on a public thread like this. Its not them rather its us who want to be there so badly. Remember, immigration is not a right, its a privilege at best. And after all these political chaos I would say we have earned the long security check that is being done on us. Even I am frustrated but showing it on a public place will not help.


Frustration isn't helpful at all, correct, but I think the 'Delay' is not exactly 'Earned' as 190 and 189 both BD applicants are from same background, so such significant difference in treatment is unexpected. Further, 'Privilege' schema is a framework of past; now if all things fall in place, they are legally bound.

But yeah, inflammatory words shouldn't be used.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Frustration isn't helpful at all, correct, but I think the 'Delay' is not exactly 'Earned' as 190 and 189 both BD applicants are from same background, so such significant difference in treatment is unexpected. Further, 'Privilege' schema is a framework of past; now if all things fall in place, they are legally bound.
> 
> But yeah, inflammatory words shouldn't be used.


I tend to disagree with you, I do not believe that they are legally bound to accept anyone as immigrants simply based on an application for visa. If you could recall, in 2012, Canada eliminated all the backlog applications with impunity. Lawyers of applicants took the case to Federal court and they lost woefully, that was because everyone including the defense lawyers thought the backlog elimination was in the best interest for the country. So, at the end what does it boil down to: immigrant are ONLY welcomed when they can contribute to the economy of the country. Also, as I earlier stated in my previous post that demography of the Australian population is an important role in issuance of permanent visas. At that point some posted a joke by then saying we would only be seeing two grants after Shehrear, however the two grants are yet to be issued and I don't not want to sound pessimistic but I think we would not see any grant till early next fiscal year starting from July (I do pray I am wrong in my prediction).


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Zolter said:


> I tend to disagree with you, I do not believe that they are legally bound to accept anyone as immigrants simply based on an application for visa. If you could recall, in 2012, Canada eliminated all the backlog applications with impunity. Lawyers of applicants took the case to Federal court and they lost woefully, that was because everyone including the defense lawyers thought the backlog elimination was in the best interest for the country. So, at the end what does it boil down to: immigrant are ONLY welcomed when they can contribute to the economy of the country. Also, as I earlier stated in my previous post that demography of the Australian population is an important role in issuance of permanent visas. At that point some posted a joke by then saying we would only be seeing two grants after Shehrear, however the two grants are yet to be issued and I don't not want to sound pessimistic but I think we would not see any grant till early next fiscal year starting from July (I do pray I am wrong in my prediction).


If you mean that Australia will try to maintain some type of ratio with which they want to work..n possibly there is a no. Of grants they want to give to certain country then my turn will come after six or seven years..excellento!!!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I tend to disagree with you, I do not believe that they are legally bound to accept anyone as immigrants simply based on an application for visa. If you could recall, in 2012, Canada eliminated all the backlog applications with impunity. Lawyers of applicants took the case to Federal court and they lost woefully, that was because everyone including the defense lawyers thought the backlog elimination was in the best interest for the country. So, at the end what does it boil down to: immigrant are ONLY welcomed when they can contribute to the economy of the country. Also, as I earlier stated in my previous post that demography of the Australian population is an important role in issuance of permanent visas. At that point some posted a joke by then saying we would only be seeing two grants after Shehrear, however the two grants are yet to be issued and I don't not want to sound pessimistic but I think we would not see any grant till early next fiscal year starting from July (I do pray I am wrong in my prediction).


Well I wasn't referring to any special government decision taken for national interest. Canada's action is unique and their backlog logic was actually quite practical... and this affected multiple applications ..

I was just saying DIAC can not legally turn down an individual application unless and until they find something that breaches their migration act, if the applicant feels hard done, they can always go to MRT.

Sometimes some decisions are taken that affects a bunch of applicants, but that's different, like we 189 applicants are being kept waiting.

But generally, on an individual basis, after proper review, if the visa officer do not find any negative findings, he\she eventually will have to issue the visa, its not on his\her discretion.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

I am an Indian national , but following Bangladeshi & Pakistani Applicants thread for a long time.

The Reason : I was just born in a very high risk country ( Afghanistan) as father was posted in Embassy of India Kabul as an Indian Diplomat . 

I have provided enough documents , including a copy of expired Indian Diplomatic passports to them , to prove my point but still waiting for almost 11 months now ! 

So in my view DIBP is not at default , but ASIO which doesn't even look at these files for ages. DIBP has a Risk Framework defined based on which they refer cases to ASIO . ASIO is not doing the job fast enough to clear the cases . For example mine , I am sure my details would only need a mail confirmation from any Indian High Commission in Australia and can be closed easily.

All my friends who applied at the same time or even after me have got their PR's and have moved to Australia . 

Its damn frustrating ! 

Dragoman


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

dragoman said:


> I am an Indian national , but following Bangladeshi & Pakistani Applicants thread for a long time.
> 
> The Reason : I was just born in a very high risk country ( Afghanistan) as father was posted in Embassy of India Kabul as an Indian Diplomat .
> 
> ...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

dragoman said:


> I am an Indian national , but following Bangladeshi & Pakistani Applicants thread for a long time.
> 
> The Reason : I was just born in a very high risk country ( Afghanistan) as father was posted in Embassy of India Kabul as an Indian Diplomat .
> 
> ...


Dont worry my friend. You are not alone, we are here to give you company.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well I wasn't referring to any special government decision taken for national interest. Canada's action is unique and their backlog logic was actually quite practical... and this affected multiple applications ..
> 
> I was just saying DIAC can not legally turn down an individual application unless and until they find something that breaches their migration act, if the applicant feels hard done, they can always go to MRT.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on these points.

Just to add, it was not only Canada but New Zealand had cleared some of the backlogs, however I am in no means suggesting that ours will come to that point.

You are right in saying that Case office has no effect on the processing speed of any application. I have seen in many a posts that "good" CO are issuing grant faster, which I think is totally absurd. COs are nothing but facilitators and they follow certain guideline in issuance of visa, and also respond with generic emails to our SPECIFIC enquiries. 

Finally, I am still in a dilemma as to why DIBP keeps piling up older applications, as their delay does not hinder by any means on the inflow of fresh applications.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi...

A search in youtube with the phrase "muslims in australia" brought out a lot of videos, some of which are really terrifying. If you watch the following videos, you would understand that it's not only about what happens in muslim majority countries like ours, it's also about what muslims do in Australia that earned the community a bad name as a whole.


Muslims on Welfare in Australia 




Islam's Flag will fly over Australia - They think 




Anti US Protests By Muslims Turns Violent In Sydney Streets of Australia 




and there's a lot more.....


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Something very strange has been happening lately. 

I have witnessed several Iranian applicants ( both 189 and 190 ) who were requested by CO's to provide PCC/MEDs...these are applicants who lodged their applicants at least 7-12 months ago. 

Anyway, they all emailed their CO's after sometime since they didnt hear anything back..and CO's all said specifically that their MED/PCC request did not mean security checks are over.

What is going on there? any ideas?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Something very strange has been happening lately.
> 
> I have witnessed several Iranian applicants ( both 189 and 190 ) who were requested by CO's to provide PCC/MEDs...these are applicants who lodged their applicants at least 7-12 months ago.
> 
> ...


Doesn't make sense to ask for PCCs while checks are not complete ... !


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Doesn't make sense to ask for PCCs while checks are not complete ... !


HI.

I think it does make sense. PCC could be a part of Checking also. 

Being optimistic I think CO thought they are going to get the grant soon within 6 months so asked for PCC /MED. 

We never know what's in their mind. ha ha ha ha.

Regards.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Pothik said:


> HI.
> 
> I think it does make sense. PCC could be a part of Checking also.
> 
> ...


I know a 190 BD applicant, was passed through extrnl scurty chq, was asked to submit PCC/Med and was granted within 3 months after submission.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

shukti said:


> I have seen in PakistanI thread ppl getting grants..even now..so I guess we r the only ones who are not getting any grants...it's scary..


do you know from the forum that how many BD applicants got grant in last 2 months since january?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mmn said:


> do you know from the forum that how many BD applicants got grant in last 2 months since january?


I haven't seen anyone..but heard of a 189 er got grant outside this forum..got in 10 months..haven't talked to him..so not sure hundred percent..


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pothik said:


> HI.
> 
> I think it does make sense. PCC could be a part of Checking also.
> 
> ...


Yup very true, no one can confidently say what they are really thinking ...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Zolter said:


> I tend to disagree with you, I do not believe that they are legally bound to accept anyone as immigrants simply based on an application for visa. If you could recall, in 2012, Canada eliminated all the backlog applications with impunity. Lawyers of applicants took the case to Federal court and they lost woefully, that was because everyone including the defense lawyers thought the backlog elimination was in the best interest for the country. So, at the end what does it boil down to: immigrant are ONLY welcomed when they can contribute to the economy of the country. Also, as I earlier stated in my previous post that demography of the Australian population is an important role in issuance of permanent visas. At that point some posted a joke by then saying we would only be seeing two grants after Shehrear, however the two grants are yet to be issued and I don't not want to sound pessimistic but I think we would not see any grant till early next fiscal year starting from July (I do pray I am wrong in my prediction).



yep, I tend to agree. sounds more like it, towards the FY end, numbers need adjustments to meet annual targets. the other sign I see is probably ease in 457, (47k Planned for this year) will accelerate Temporary visas.

for Skillselect PR
>20k Invites for Independent (45k total places)
>13k Invite for SS (28k Total)


*457 quarterly report *gives good idea on who is doing good where, good to see countries like Nepal even in top 10 lists, Bangladesh is there once in the whole report in NSW


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

can yo please post us the link from where we can see the report.

Regards.



thewall said:


> yep, I tend to agree. sounds more like it, towards the FY end, numbers need adjustments to meet annual targets. the other sign I see is probably ease in 457, (47k Planned for this year) will accelerate Temporary visas.
> 
> for Skillselect PR
> >20k Invites for Independent (45k total places)
> ...


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi...

I don't want to annoy you people with youtube videos. However, here's another video which is apparently from 2011 published by ABC News (Australia) and it talks about thousands of wrong security clearances given away by ASIO just to meet their deadline and to lighten up their caseloads.

Once the issue came up in the media, the defense authority decided to re-check those security clearances. I guess, three years down the line, ASIO is still struggling to keep up their deadline, because, as it seems, ASIO is dealing with those wrong security clearances along with security clearances of asylum seekers and 189ers from countries like ours.

Defence admits need to re-check security clearances -


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> can yo please post us the link from where we can see the report.
> 
> Regards.




hehe, u can click on the *underlined text *


to me 457 is more prestigious since u have a guaranteed Job/contract in your field even before landing, sponsored by an Australian Employer. And mind u this 457 number is the highest in number of Skilled visas being issued per year. whereas, with PR specially ppl from our country will probably start doing something else than your area of specialization, after landing.

it's good to see BD folks in top-15 country (numbers up 27% YOY) in at least NSW 457 list, and its all the more encouraging knowing the lengthy checks we need to pass thru and we don't have that much bilateral Govt agreements to push these numbers up. So purely they r on their own. Look at China seeking 457 push under *Free trade agreement * to import Chinese workers.

So I don't think going to IGIS or any sort of complain will result in anything significant, the key is for us to prove how much value we are contributing to the Oz economy. The scale of India & China PR or 457 issued, must have a reason - bilateral ties, established economic interest, etc... so :fingerscrossed: our very own Govt need to realize our potential as Skilled Human capital


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

thewall said:


> hehe, u can click on the *underlined text *
> 
> 
> to me 457 is more prestigious since u have a guaranteed Job/contract in your field even before landing, sponsored by an Australian Employer. And mind u this 457 number is the highest in number of Skilled visas being issued per year. whereas, with PR specially ppl from our country will probably start doing something else than your area of specialization, after landing.
> ...


Yea 457 comes with guaranteed job but managing a job\sponsor from here is very difficult, specially for folks only having just few years of work experience ... + PR is a substantial peace of mind I would say ...

Government doing anything about is highly unlikely, our Government are least bothered ...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> I don't want to annoy you people with youtube videos. However, here's another video which is apparently from 2011 published by ABC News (Australia) and it talks about thousands of wrong security clearances given away by ASIO just to meet their deadline and to lighten up their caseloads.
> 
> ...


That's why probably DIBP reduced the processing time to 3 months ... they don't want to overburden ASIO ... ASIO's workload is huge as AU Government seem to channel everything through this organization.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yea 457 comes with guaranteed job but managing a job\sponsor from here is very difficult, specially for folks only having just few years of work experience ... + PR is a substantial peace of mind I would say ...
> 
> Government doing anything about is highly unlikely, our Government are least bothered ...



yep, that's the thing.

a. those 170 who managed to cross that difficult bridge with NSW 457, treated Priority 1  and I salute them for makin BD into top 15 (YOY increase of 27.5%), the trend must go on, who knows some halo effect will enlighten the rest

b. remaining like us who prefer substantial peace of mind with Priority 4, no guaranteed job, waiting endlessly ray: so I have no complains eace:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

thewall said:


> yep, that's the thing.
> 
> a. those 170 who managed to cross that difficult bridge with NSW 457, treated Priority 1  and I salute them for makin BD into top 15 (YOY increase of 27.5%), the trend must go on, who knows some halo effect will enlighten the rest
> 
> b. remaining like us who prefer substantial peace of mind with Priority 4, no guaranteed job, waiting endlessly ray: so I have no complains eace:



Indeed Hats off to those managed to get a job\sponsor from BD. But we are missing a key factor here for those 170 cases is the number of Onshore applicants, Out of these 170, I would say a significant number of applicants either were students or tourists who were in Australia, therefore looking for sponsor was a much reasonable task for them. 

Applicants who arranged a job from BD, the offshore applicants, are the ones who really deserve the credit. They must have extensive experience in a rather demanding job field with very good communication skills.


And we, the majority of 189ers, probably couldn't have taken any other routes such as, as an instance, just in the case of my own circumstances:

a) Financially impossible to go as Student
b) Leaving a stable job here made no sense for temporary visa
c) Closure of 190 type (Though its open now)
d) Don't have years of extensive skills in a demanding job

So, even though we actually don't PREFER the long and endless delay, many of us had very few choices. What can happen in future is that DIBP and ASIO would do something about these long delays and may be our next batch from BD will not have to wait so long.

Back in 2007-2010, many applicants even from India had to wait 1-1.5 years for their PR visa, but situation did change for them now as you can see; many of Indian applicants would definitely prefer 189 over 457 under current circumstances.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Indeed Hats off to those managed to get a job\sponsor from BD. But we are missing a key factor here for those 170 cases is the number of Onshore applicants, Out of these 170, I would say a significant number of applicants either were students or tourists who were in Australia, therefore looking for sponsor was a much reasonable task for them.
> ......
> 
> Back in 2007-2010, many applicants even from India had to wait 1-1.5 years for their PR visa, but situation did change for them now as you can see; many of Indian applicants would definitely prefer 189 over 457 under current circumstances.




Agree with the situation under which 189 was chosen. Even I didnt move for the same reason despite having PR and kno ppl who waited till 5th yr to finally book oneway ticket 

however note the facts wrt 457 last year:

a) 457 Grants declined (>24%) perhaps due to some restrictions put in place by last govt, (but there r news lately those may be relaxed again with new Govt)
b) On-shore vs Off-shore 457 split is almost 50-50 (14k + 13.3k), so off-shore still is significant number.
c) >96% 457 ultimately gets PR thru a better route introduced under SKILLSELCT, (60% thru ENS, 15% thru RSMS, 14% thru 189), its not that difficult to switch from 457 to 186/187/189
d) NSW Salary for 457 was avg 86k, not bad so i dont quite think most of them were students or holiday makers.

India & China rulz all over Temporary & PR, i guess >95% dont go thru any lengthy security checks, besides aided by the reasons i believe, Economic ties & Bilateral interests.. G2G relationship all quite important. cant really compare their haves with our have nots. So I doubt for Priority 4 processing time for BD will reduce anytime soon.

:fingerscrossed: :target: :first:


----------



## sunnyul (Apr 20, 2014)

IELTS 11-MAY-13 (7.0/7.0/7.0/ L:8.0) • Invited 20-MAY (60 pts) • Lodged 15-JUN-2013 (189) • CO 20-AUG (HG, Team 8) • PCC & Med 29-AUG


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> ....:fingerscrossed:


:xmassnow:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sunnyul said:


> IELTS 11-MAY-13 (7.0/7.0/7.0/ L:8.0) • Invited 20-MAY (60 pts) • Lodged 15-JUN-2013 (189) • CO 20-AUG (HG, Team 8) • PCC & Med 29-AUG


Mate, I've the same CO, what was the last communication you had with her ?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

In the meantime, I am taking a Chillpill !! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Brothers, pls give us some GRANT news!!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mmn said:


> Brothers, pls give us some GRANT news!!


Wait till July 2014.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Wait till July 2014.


True may be, In this financial year they are done I guess.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mmn said:


> Brothers, pls give us some GRANT news!!


I also want to read some Grant news...any body wanna give news specially for the unfortunate like us I mean 189 subclass  person


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Submission of My Health Report and PCC have already been passed one year( 12 months)....
Please if anyone has any idea about whether we have to do medical and collect PCC again or not....inform me....
Or when I got ( if in Kopal) that precious GRANT , will the CO then ask for new medical and PCC?


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

*CO assign*



mamunmaziz said:


> I also want to read some Grant news...any body wanna give news specially for the unfortunate like us I mean 189 subclass  person


Unfortunately it might take too long to say so, but I got CO Adelaide team 4 for my 190 visa with in 7 week after online visa submission (03/05 submission date, QLD SS).

Now time to pray for the best. Guys lets pray for each other.

Rifat


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Submission of My Health Report and PCC have already been passed one year( 12 months)....
> Please if anyone has any idea about whether we have to do medical and collect PCC again or not....inform me....
> Or when I got ( if in Kopal) that precious GRANT , will the CO then ask for new medical and PCC?


Hi I am also from team 2. When I submitted my meds (without CO's request), CO told me that I have to do med again if it crosses 12 months during the time of decision. Me and my wife's med will be expired in next month. Mentally prepared to do it again cz I dont think I will get grant next month.


----------



## sunnyul (Apr 20, 2014)

No reply from CO since he told me that my application is under security check.


----------



## sunnyul (Apr 20, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> Mate, I've the same CO, what was the last communication you had with her ?


He told that my application has been referred for external security check


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

In another Forum I have found following comment:
Following submission from ACS to Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency to update ASOL list .

It said that " Current ICT job roles contained in the SOL continue to have strong predicted growth and should be maintained. These are:
 261311 Analyst Programmer – 9.3% future growth
 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer – 11.7% future growth
 261312 Developer Programmer – 9.3% future growth
 261111 ICT Business Analyst – 13.2% future growth
 261313 Software Engineer – 9.3% future growth 
 261112 System Analyst – 13.2% future growth

That means there is very high chance that those occupation codes will still be in the ASOL of 2014 and probably with the higher ceiling compared to 2013.

This information just bcoz i was afraid if my occupation does not appear in next SOL 2014-15 then the processing could have be much slower.

This is just for sharing. see the attachment

regards.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Crossed 14.5 months. 
What about seniors?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> Hi I am also from team 2. When I submitted my meds (without CO's request), CO told me that I have to do med again if it crosses 12 months during the time of decision. Me and my wife's med will be expired in next month. Mentally prepared to do it again cz I dont think I will get grant next month.


 ok, then we have to do it again, in that case where we get the forms of med again?


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Crossed 14.5 months.
> What about seniors?


:clock:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sunnyul said:


> He told that my application has been referred for external security check


Alright, but when did she say that ? Which month was it ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> Submission of My Health Report and PCC have already been passed one year( 12 months)....
> Please if anyone has any idea about whether we have to do medical and collect PCC again or not....inform me....
> Or when I got ( if in Kopal) that precious GRANT , will the CO then ask for new medical and PCC?



if they asked you to submit Med & PCC & your Checks outcome arrives within 15th month, i guess u may stand a chance. but then u need to be prepared to fly within short time to meet IED.

:tea:


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

When the 12 month gets over contact with CO and ask for suggestion.

I did not advance load the PC and MED. After CO assignment he asked for PO and recently on FEB'14 my CO asked for medical (after I ask for update). 
The response was like " Still you are undergoing security checks but however please complete you medical."

So i do not understand what that mean. Does it mean I will get the grant soon or CO is so pissed off with my followup (once in every 2 months) that she asked me to do medical.... 

Just do not want to predict 

What everyone think?







mamunmaziz said:


> ok, then we have to do it again, in that case where we get the forms of med again?


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*grant news..*

in past 3 days i saw grants in this forum...one for a chinese guy, another one for a malaysian guy.....both 190 and finalized within 2-4 months..


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

hi guys, i am bit concerned about this whole thing about the migration planning levels reaching and us not being able to get grants till end of june..

i wish to know how credible is this information? I read about it on some forums and its been confusing and bothering me. I asked my agent and he said no one knows what the actual number is, all people know is the total migration planning level but no one knows how far it has been reached so far to this date... 

please share your thoughts on this..

thx


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't see any 190 applicant of BD in this page, if anybody reads this thread, please update accordingly.....I lodged on 23-Mar-14 after securing NSW SS....till now now news of CO or whatsoever....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> I don't see any 190 applicant of BD in this page, if anybody reads this thread, please update accordingly.....I lodged on 23-Mar-14 after securing NSW SS....till now now news of CO or whatsoever....:fingerscrossed:


My friend (NSW SS) lodged in Aug-13 and got his grant in end of Jan-14. As I remember, he was assigned a CO in Sept-13, and completed Med & PCC in Nov-13. He applied through an agent.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

codename47 said:


> My friend (NSW SS) lodged in Aug-13 and got his grant in end of Jan-14. As I remember, he was assigned a CO in Sept-13, and completed Med & PCC in Nov-13. He applied through an agent.


Hi.

That is a very good news to hear that some one from Bangladesh got grant. That is also in 5 months.

Looking for more....


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear all,

please be noted that there has been a new form 80 introduced which requires only past 10 years' resident history of yours. So, if you didn't upload the form 80 yet, have a look.....

thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

*towards VISA free world?*

*towards VISA free world?* 
see where do u stand 

Finland/Sweden/UK 1
Australia/Greece/Singapore 6
India 74
Bangladesh 85
Iran 86
Srilanka 88
Nepal 89
Pakistan 91



*Which passports are most accepted around the world?*


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

*Got invitation - need guidance on applying for VISA*

Hello all,

I just received my SkillSelect invitation today. Can someone please share me the step by step guide to follow in my next steps to apply for the VISA ? Or if there is any existing post/link regarding this then kindly mention. I would appreciate if any Bangladeshi applicant can share in detail.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

bd_noel said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just received my SkillSelect invitation today. Can someone please share me the step by step guide to follow in my next steps to apply for the VISA ? Or if there is any existing post/link regarding this then kindly mention. I would appreciate if any Bangladeshi applicant can share in detail.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Congrats.......wish u all the best.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bd_noel said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just received my SkillSelect invitation today. Can someone please share me the step by step guide to follow in my next steps to apply for the VISA ? Or if there is any existing post/link regarding this then kindly mention. I would appreciate if any Bangladeshi applicant can share in detail.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Step 1 - make all your documents ready to prove the points that you claimed in your EOI. 
List of documents - Passports, birth certificate, Skill assessment letter, IELTS result, academic certificates and mark sheets, marriage certificate (if married), job reference letter, payslips, bank statements where your salary go, tax clearance certificate, appointment letter etc.


Step 2 - Apply using the link on the immi account from your invitation. At the end of the process the system will ask for your credit card details to make payments. I doubt you will be able to pay using a credit card from BD. I used one of my friend's credit card who is in the UK.

Step 3 - After you have applied upload all the documents. You do not need to notarise any document as long as these are in colour.

Step 4 - Wait for a case office to tell you further on what to do. You should not do medical and Police clearance unless requested by the CO.

Step 5 - Wait endlessly 

Good luck.


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

*Need information*

Thanks Australia1 for your suggestions.

Can I know the following also:

# Do I need to to provide biometrics as written in Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (who would get the visa). If yes should I do it after CO assigned?

# When should I get the Police clearance & Medical done ? After CO assigned ?

# In Immi account should I need to upload the evidences (I haven't explored the immi account steps yet)? Is their any guide/doc available to get an idea before entering immi account ?

# Can anyone tell which Bangladeshi bank's credit card is supported to pay this VISA fee ?

thanks.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bd_noel said:


> Thanks Australia1 for your suggestions.
> 
> Can I know the following also:
> 
> ...


Answers are in red.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

My CO has asked me again for new PCC as my previous PCC has expired.

Let's see how it moves this time. 

Allah vorosha.

Regards.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> My CO has asked me again for new PCC as my previous PCC has expired.
> 
> ...


Hi mate

You will hear good news soon mate.

Good luck

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> My CO has asked me again for new PCC as my previous PCC has expired.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's a good sign bro. my time line is almost same as urs. I haven't uploaded any PCC. Hoping to get request from CO soon. I am from team 2 and my CO initial is SB. whats urs?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> My CO has asked me again for new PCC as my previous PCC has expired.
> 
> ...


Did you CO not ask for medical as well? Medical is also for 1 year.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> My CO has asked me again for new PCC as my previous PCC has expired.
> 
> ...





inlhmia said:


> Wow. That's a good sign bro. my time line is almost same as urs. I haven't uploaded any PCC. Hoping to get request from CO soon. I am from team 2 and my CO initial is SB. whats urs?


My timeline is also the same as yours. Praying to almighty ALLAH everyday for our grant and wait for the blessing soon.
Everyday I wish for the miracle.
Hope we all get our grant.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.
I have completed medical for the first time this year only (2014). That was also requested by CO.





Australia1 said:


> Did you CO not ask for medical as well? Medical is also for 1 year.


----------



## ali wasiq (Apr 5, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> My CO has asked me again for new PCC as my previous PCC has expired.
> 
> ...


My Case Was Also Same As Yours.. I uploaded my Updated PCC On 05.Mar.14 As Co Requested for New One. But Still No Grant


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

That is why we learned to keep our expectation lower.

Still some way to go. Let's see what happens.

When have you submitted your application? What is the status of your medical?

Anyway best of Luck.






ali wasiq said:


> My Case Was Also Same As Yours.. I uploaded my Updated PCC On 05.Mar.14 As Co Requested for New One. But Still No Grant


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> That is why we learned to keep our expectation lower.
> 
> ...


To ALL,

Which Bangladesh credit card can be used to pay 189 visa fees ? I need to pay almost *6160 * AUD.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

bd_noel said:


> To ALL,
> 
> Which Bangladesh credit card can be used to pay 189 visa fees ? I need to pay almost *6160 * AUD.



Hi.

I am not sure which/any Bangladeshi Credit card can be used for this. In my case i asked one of my friend living abroad to pay for me.


----------



## ali wasiq (Apr 5, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> That is why we learned to keep our expectation lower.
> 
> ...


As Our Visa De fecto Subclass 309/100 was lounged on 01.oct.2012 and CO requested for med/PCC and additional documents On 21.Dec.12 and we submitted Med/PCC and other documents on 10. JAN.2013. As They Forwarded Application For External Check (Security Checks) on 28.Jan.2013. And now it has 15 months that the application was forwarded For External Check. And last Month On 17.Feb.2014 Co emailed and request for An Updated PCC and we submitted Updated PCC On 5.Mar.2014. And when we call to AHC CO says that we are waiting for external checks to complete . Thats All..


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

bd_noel said:


> To ALL,
> 
> Which Bangladesh credit card can be used to pay 189 visa fees ? I need to pay almost *6160 * AUD.


You need to go Marcentile bank head office at Motijhil and make a temporary international credit card. While applying, you have to pay the amount that you want in your credit card. Though it is not legal in Bangladesh but that bank does it.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Please be informed that DIBP has imposed charges on credit card which is 1.08%. so dont forget to add that amount.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am not sure which/any Bangladeshi Credit card can be used for this. In my case i asked one of my friend living abroad to pay for me.


I did in the same way, requesting friend abroad........however, making int. credit card also can.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

ali wasiq said:


> As Our Visa De fecto Subclass 309/100 was lounged on 01.oct.2012 and CO requested for med/PCC and additional documents On 21.Dec.12 and we submitted Med/PCC and other documents on 10. JAN.2013. As They Forwarded Application For External Check (Security Checks) on 28.Jan.2013. And now it has 15 months that the application was forwarded For External Check. And last Month On 17.Feb.2014 Co emailed and request for An Updated PCC and we submitted Updated PCC On 5.Mar.2014. And when we call to AHC CO says that we are waiting for external checks to complete . Thats All..



Hi.

Hope you get the Approval soon and let's this Security check get completed ASAP.

Best of Luck.


----------



## ali wasiq (Apr 5, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Hope you get the Approval soon and let's this Security check get completed ASAP.
> 
> Best of Luck.


Today I Got Call From AHC Embas Co ASKED some Questions.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

ali wasiq said:


> Today I Got Call From AHC Embas Co ASKED some Questions.


Can you share what type of questions please brother.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## ali wasiq (Apr 5, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Can you share what type of questions please brother.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


CO Asked About My Qualification..


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

ali wasiq said:


> CO Asked About My Qualification..


Oh ok. Wish you grant soon brother.

Good luck

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## ahmedimtiaz (Apr 29, 2014)

Did any Bangladeshi who applied for Subclass 190 get a grant this year yet?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ahmedimtiaz said:


> Did any Bangladeshi who applied for Subclass 190 get a grant this year yet?


Ya, I know one guy got 190 - South Australia approved, around February I guess, took a little over 8 months.


----------



## ahmedimtiaz (Apr 29, 2014)

We lodged our application in November, with all/additional documents cleared March 2014. Wondering how long it will take for the grant. This wait is a killer.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ahmedimtiaz said:


> We lodged our application in November, with all/additional documents cleared March 2014. Wondering how long it will take for the grant. This wait is a killer.


Who is your CO ?


----------



## ahmedimtiaz (Apr 29, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> Who is your CO ?


Hi mirza,

Our CO is David Campbell. Any idea of his reputation? Who is yours?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ahmedimtiaz said:


> Hi mirza,
> 
> Our CO is David Campbell. Any idea of his reputation? Who is yours?


Nice to know ur CO name. My CO name is KD. 

There are few candidates like toton, EEE_power, Kanok have the same CO. U may contact with them


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ali wasiq said:


> CO Asked About My Qualification..


after fifteen months they r asking about ur qualification. .!!!


----------



## ali wasiq (Apr 5, 2014)

shukti said:


> after fifteen months they r asking about ur qualification. .!!!


After 19 months they Are Asking About That What I Am Doing Now.


----------



## ali wasiq (Apr 5, 2014)

ali wasiq said:


> After 19 months they Are Asking About That What I Am Doing Now.


Because This Is Spouse Defecto Partner (Migrant) Application Thats Why Its Complicated..


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Yesterday I spoke with a friend of mine who applied and received PR in 2009. It took about 7 months for him to get the PR. Standard timeline for BD applicants during that period.
He said, during that time, one of his Sri Lankan colleague waited 21 months!! to get PR. The reason maybe Sri Lanka was in civil war (Govt. vs Tamil Tiger Rebels).
Sri Lankan Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The similar situation may be is happening in our case due to last year's political instability and rising threat from Islamic extremists.

So from DIBP's point of view this is completely normal to go though extensive security check for applicants from our country. Just saying......


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Just lodged my VISA today. Now the waiting period has started!!!


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

shukti said:


> I did ..I applied for Canada..almost same documents are required..no response from there..I also don't want to get frozen jobless..but I did only looking at this forum..looking at the waiting it's difficult to predict what Australian immigration' s decision abt bd applicants...


Hi.

Good you are trying for both. 

Some of my friends are applying for canada. they says the Networking / computer related category is not open there.... but they would like to go to the freezing place.

2 of my finds got the VISA in 2 years back. those took around 1.5 / 2 year for them to get the visa. it seems Canada process was slower. don't know how is the condition now.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Just lodged my VISA today. Now the waiting period has started!!!


Hi.

Best of Luck. 

Keep updating and let us know for any help.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Good you are trying for both.
> 
> ...


thanks...but we all should pray that God should give us the patience to overcome this uncertain n long waiting...


----------



## emohzav (Oct 2, 2013)

Guys...I have a good news for you. Last week my friend (Bangladeshi) has got the grant letter of his 189 visa..he applied on March 2013...it took near about 14 months...hope all get response soon...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

emohzav said:


> Guys...I have a good news for you. Last week my friend (Bangladeshi) has got the grant letter of his 189 visa..he applied on March 2013...it took near about 14 months...hope all get response soon...


Hi.

Vet very good news.

Congrats to him.... and all the best to us.

Allah vorosha.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

emohzav said:


> Guys...I have a good news for you. Last week my friend (Bangladeshi) has got the grant letter of his 189 visa..he applied on March 2013...it took near about 14 months...hope all get response soon...


congrats! to him. 
Anyway, Is he offshore or onshore applicant?


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

emohzav said:


> Guys...I have a good news for you. Last week my friend (Bangladeshi) has got the grant letter of his 189 visa..he applied on March 2013...it took near about 14 months...hope all get response soon...


Congrats to your frn.....Hope for yours as well.


----------



## emohzav (Oct 2, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> congrats! to him.
> Anyway, Is he offshore or onshore applicant?


He was offshore applicant


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys, i need one help. Do I need to submit Health Certificate during application of VISA? What needs to be written in the certificate. Pls help me.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

dear friends, 

I have just checked my email out of desperation and i was surprised to see an email from my CO which was sent to me on Thursday. She has requested a new set of Police Check and has agreed to extend my medicals as I previously requested via gmail several months ago. 

i THINK the grant should be on its away within the next 2-3 weeks. fingers crossed.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have just checked my email out of desperation and i was surprised to see an email from my CO which was sent to me on Thursday. She has requested a new set of Police Check and has agreed to extend my medicals as I previously requested via gmail several months ago.
> 
> i THINK the grant should be on its away within the next 2-3 weeks. fingers crossed.


Congrats in advance frn. Wish u all the best.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have just checked my email out of desperation and i was surprised to see an email from my CO which was sent to me on Thursday. She has requested a new set of Police Check and has agreed to extend my medicals as I previously requested via gmail several months ago.
> 
> i THINK the grant should be on its away within the next 2-3 weeks. fingers crossed.


that's certainly a great news !!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Just lodged my VISA today. Now the waiting period has started!!!


:welcome:Welcome aboard.......shoreline isn't faraway, i believe!!:welcome:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Brother thanks. I need one help. Do I need to submit Health Certificate during application of VISA? What needs to be written in the certificate. Pls help me.



mmn said:


> :welcome:Welcome aboard.......shoreline isn't faraway, i believe!!:welcome:


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have just checked my email out of desperation and i was surprised to see an email from my CO which was sent to me on Thursday. She has requested a new set of Police Check and has agreed to extend my medicals as I previously requested via gmail several months ago.
> 
> i THINK the grant should be on its away within the next 2-3 weeks. fingers crossed.


Good news buddy.

Good luck.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Brother thanks. I need one help. Do I need to submit Health Certificate during application of VISA? What needs to be written in the certificate. Pls help me.


if u apply by urself, then u will see the list of docs to be attached online....there for each applicant except PCC and MED u upload all the papers that is evidence of ur claim - i dont know if there is anything called health certificate. it's Medical health exam done in a listed medical center, we call it MED. MED, PCC, Form80 etc are asked by CO after allocation. Eventhough, many people upload these docs upfront, but i guess waiting for CO allocation would be helpful.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

Great news.

Same condition as mine. I got new PCC request on last Monday. 

I may get the new PCC by tomorrow and will submit that accordingly.


Hope the grant is coming soon.

Allah vorosha.




AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have just checked my email out of desperation and i was surprised to see an email from my CO which was sent to me on Thursday. She has requested a new set of Police Check and has agreed to extend my medicals as I previously requested via gmail several months ago.
> 
> i THINK the grant should be on its away within the next 2-3 weeks. fingers crossed.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Great news.
> 
> ...


Wish you grant soon brother.

Santhosh


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

emohzav said:


> Guys...I have a good news for you. Last week my friend (Bangladeshi) has got the grant letter of his 189 visa..he applied on March 2013...it took near about 14 months...hope all get response soon...





AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have just checked my email out of desperation and i was surprised to see an email from my CO which was sent to me on Thursday. She has requested a new set of Police Check and has agreed to extend my medicals as I previously requested via gmail several months ago.
> 
> i THINK the grant should be on its away within the next 2-3 weeks. fingers crossed.



These are the best news I've heard for a long time. Hoping and praying that the rest of our applications are also on the same track. Merciful ALLAH may give our grants soon.


----------



## ali wasiq (Apr 5, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have just checked my email out of desperation and i was surprised to see an email from my CO which was sent to me on Thursday. She has requested a new set of Police Check and has agreed to extend my medicals as I previously requested via gmail several months ago.
> 
> i THINK the grant should be on its away within the next 2-3 weeks. fingers crossed.


You Will Get You Grant Sooon...


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Great.....*

congratulations....  at least something is happening with the BD 189 applicants... 

please don't wait to share the good news with us 




Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Great news.
> 
> ...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> Hope you all are doing well. I have a few queries to ask you. I sent the documents for assessment to EA in January 10 , 2014 . I had academic IELTS result but will have to sit for General. Its difficult to score band 8 in all module , so I am hopeful that I might be able to score 7 in all modules. Now my questions are,
> 
> 1. With 3 years exp and ielts 7.0 my point will be 60. Is this marginal score will be compatible to get 189 visa?
> ...


Try 190 instead. 189 sucks! Wait till July and u will get "civil engineer" on the sponsored list of all the states I hope.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

It is really wonderful to hear that people are getting requests from their respective CO's for newly issued Police Clearance documents. If such progress remains consistent, then we can be hopeful to observe them receiving grants one after another in quick succession.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> Hope you all are doing well. I have a few queries to ask you. I sent the documents for assessment to EA in January 10 , 2014 . I had academic IELTS result but will have to sit for General. Its difficult to score band 8 in all module , so I am hopeful that I might be able to score 7 in all modules. Now my questions are,
> 
> 1. With 3 years exp and ielts 7.0 my point will be 60. Is this marginal score will be compatible to get 189 visa?
> ...


Hi.

I prefer you go for 189.

Why you have to give General IELTS? If you have Academic IELTS with all band 7 that will also be good for applying. 

1,2 - With point 60 you can go for 189.

3,4 - If you have 60 points and above you are eligible to apply for 189. There is no chance of rejection due to less points. 60, 65, 70 all treated same for any category. Just you may face little delay to get EOI to be completed as that goes with highest point to downwards. IELTS result normally does not effect much on grant. I Think point 60 or 70 get treated same way.

5- no clear idea. But you may need to assess again in new area.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have just checked my email out of desperation and i was surprised to see an email from my CO which was sent to me on Thursday. She has requested a new set of Police Check and has agreed to extend my medicals as I previously requested via gmail several months ago.
> 
> i THINK the grant should be on its away within the next 2-3 weeks. fingers crossed.


Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

My PCC will expire on 18.05.2014. What will I do?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Dear friends, I need little help regarding filling up form 80. 

My name is Sazid Hasan where Given Name Sazid, Family Name Hasan. But my nick name is Rajib. Should I mention it in No5. Have you been known by any other name? If yes, then What should I write the type of name? Nick Name? 

wHAT ABOUT DATE OF GAINING CITIZENSHIP?



Pls advise


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> Nice to know ur CO name. My CO name is KD.
> 
> There are few candidates like toton, EEE_power, Kanok have the same CO. U may contact with them


I have the same CO as yours. The last documents required by him was proof of continuous relationship document between me and my husband


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Dear friends, I need little help regarding filling up form 80.
> 
> My name is Sazid Hasan where Given Name Sazid, Family Name Hasan. But my nick name is Rajib. Should I mention it in No5. Have you been known by any other name? If yes, then What should I write the type of name? Nick Name?
> 
> ...


I have used my date of birth as the date of gaining citizenship of Bangladesh. You should also do the same if you have gained citizenship by birth.

Not sure about your nickname though.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Great news.
> 
> ...


Advance Congrats! Seems to me that u r ahead of me


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> My PCC will expire on 18.05.2014. What will I do?


Tnx.......how do i know the expiry date of my pcc.....one year after it's issued or one year after it's submitted.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

rashid.amm said:


> Tnx.......how do i know the expiry date of my pcc.....one year after it's issued or one year after it's submitted.


pcc & med expire after one yr from date of issue


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I am having another problem filing FORM 80. My birth registration number in part C identification document cannot contain the form space. What should i do?



Australia1 said:


> I have used my date of birth as the date of gaining citizenship of Bangladesh. You should also do the same if you have gained citizenship by birth.
> 
> Not sure about your nickname though.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I am having another problem filing FORM 80. My birth registration number in part C identification document cannot contain the form space. What should i do?


May be you can use the "additional information" section.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> I have used my date of birth as the date of gaining citizenship of Bangladesh. You should also do the same if you have gained citizenship by birth.
> 
> Not sure about your nickname though.



I didnt put my nick name there as I was confused not to see anything called "nick name" in form 80. I now think I didnt do that right.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Dear friends, I need little help regarding filling up form 80.
> 
> My name is Sazid Hasan where Given Name Sazid, Family Name Hasan. But my nick name is Rajib. Should I mention it in No5. Have you been known by any other name? If yes, then What should I write the type of name? Nick Name?
> 
> ...


Nickname ?? I didn't put my nickname anywhere, if 'Rajib' has not been used in any of your official documents, there's no need to mention it in Form 80... Nickname isn't really for any official purposes as far as I reckon.

We gain citizenship on the day of birth.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I am having another problem filing FORM 80. My birth registration number in part C identification document cannot contain the form space. What should i do?


When we submitted we could handwrite in them as well. You can handwrite the number and then scan. 

You have to scan them anyway as you will have to put your signature.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot brother. You are a life saver. 

By the way, do I need to fill up form 80 for myself only or i have to fill-up another one for my wife also. Sorry this might be a stupid type question, however since I am unaware this issue, so requesting your opinion.



Australia1 said:


> When we submitted we could handwrite in them as well. You can handwrite the number and then scan.
> 
> You have to scan them anyway as you will have to put your signature.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> My PCC will expire on 18.05.2014. What will I do?


Hi.
You can start processing to have new PCC. When CO ask for new one and upload that... that can save some time....

or 

You can ask CO regarding this to see if see says anything or not ?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

It is not important to mention your nick name over there... I have not done that though i have one and some of my friends also have not done that. I think it is better to use only the name that you have in your passport, birth certificate....

but if you want to mention please write it on Other known name as you mentioned.




bdapplicant said:


> Dear friends, I need little help regarding filling up form 80.
> 
> My name is Sazid Hasan where Given Name Sazid, Family Name Hasan. But my nick name is Rajib. Should I mention it in No5. Have you been known by any other name? If yes, then What should I write the type of name? Nick Name?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Advance Congrats! Seems to me that u r ahead of me


Hi.

You never know. It may be start of another waiting period ( Hope it is not). Shob i Allah er rohmot er upore depend kore. Whatever is good that will happen. 

But I think there has been a batch of External Check which has been completed that's why these new PCC request has come of.... I hope and think your Co will knock you it few days.

Allah Vorosha.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Thanks a lot brother. You are a life saver.
> 
> By the way, do I need to fill up form 80 for myself only or i have to fill-up another one for my wife also. Sorry this might be a stupid type question, however since I am unaware this issue, so requesting your opinion.


Hi,

It is better you do both.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Thanks a lot brother. You are a life saver.
> 
> By the way, do I need to fill up form 80 for myself only or i have to fill-up another one for my wife also. Sorry this might be a stupid type question, however since I am unaware this issue, so requesting your opinion.


I only did for myself. Wife's one was never requested. Link from where u download form 80 was only present under my name in the immi account and there wasn't any under my wife's name. U can upload only your one and keep your wife's one ready in case co asks for it.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

*Visa grant*

With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.

Alhamdulillah.

:drum::bounce:


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


Congrates....at last a grant news in this thread...!


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Wowowow, Pothik!

The atmosphere of this thread is turning green from red! Just 8 hours before the grant you were helping someone with immigration queries, as per the timestamp of your last post. Little did you know that your long-awaited grant was merely 8 hours away!

I guess it also puts an end to the quota theory; the speculation that there would not be new grants this year till June which is when the quota is reset.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


Vai, it'll not be enough if I say you congratulations million times. It is a hope, I would say a new hope to all of us. Thanks to the almighty and congratulations to you for your achievement . 

When I saw your visa grant post, you won't believe, I looked again in your name, I thought it's different thread of the forum. I pray to Allah that everyone gets the visa in shortest possible time.

Best of luck for your future endeavor.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

Truth. I never thought soon after I upload my new PCC (which I have done yesterday) will get the grant by today.

With the blessing of Allah it happened. 


Thanks for everyone's Blessings and best wishes.


I will keep continuing helping others with quarries.





mcgyver said:


> Wowowow, Pothik!
> 
> The atmosphere of this thread is turning green from red! Just 8 hours before the grant you were helping someone with immigration queries, as per the timestamp of your last post. Little did you know that your long-awaited grant was merely 8 hours away!
> 
> I guess it also puts an end to the quota theory; the speculation that there would not be new grants this year till June which is when the quota is reset.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

:frown:


Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Truth. I never thought soon after I upload my new PCC (which I have done yesterday) will get the grant by today.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Pothik. Pls tell us what you have done differently. 

This means that the grants are not happening chronologically. It can happen to anyone anytime.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Tnx.......how do i know the expiry date of my pcc.....one year after it's issued or one year after it's submitted.


From the date of issuance.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


Congrats bro. Really happy to see things are moving now


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


Congratulations Pothik Bhai. 

Your grant has influenced us again after a long tune.

Best of luck and your family


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


Truely, very happy to see your grant news. Many many congrats to you brother! 

Anyway, what is your IED? Have you got extension of IED from your medical expiry date?

Wish you all the best for the next challenges


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

pothik said:


> with a grace of allah i have been granted the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


a big congrats to you bro....


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


Big congrats bro........


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


Congrats, Finally ....


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

At last 2013 applicants open their account. Good news. 
But what about the rest of 2012 applicants. I think Mirza_755 vai is maintaining the database. Could u reveal it?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> At last 2013 applicants open their account. Good news.
> But what about the rest of 2012 applicants. I think Mirza_755 vai is maintaining the database. Could u reveal it?


Hi, I have few updates. There are 13 applicants from this Forum for 189 who were applied in 2012 and all of them passed 16 months. Few highlighted are

Moji - Applied 4th Sep 2012 - Passed 20 Months 1 Day
Msobhan - Applied 29th Oct 2012 - Passed 18 Months 6 Days
Ozstyle - Applied 30th Oct 2012 - Passed 18 Months 5 Days
Leo - Applied 9th Nov 2012 - Passed 17 Months 26 Days
Zolter - Applied 28th Nov 2012 - Passed 17 Months 7 Days


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

From last few days in my skill select profile i can see a change in Health requirement as below,

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

but previously it was as below since i have completed my health check last year September,

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


Any idea why this change?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

kaemran said:


> From last few days in my skill select profile i can see a change in Health requirement as below,
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> ...


May be system glitch. I experienced the same.


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> May be system glitch. I experienced the same.


But my family status is same like before.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


Congrats bro, very happy to see the news.
BTW, when did u do medical? And what is the last date of entry is mentioned in grant mail?


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


Congrats a million.eace:


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


I was the first one to congrats! I knew Its coming. BTW, exactly when did u submit ur form 80?


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


:tea: Cheers man!! looks like 189rs are rocking.....what about 190's? i heard that in this 2 months may+june no 190s are getting visas, is that true gys??


----------



## bdboy1989 (May 5, 2014)

Dear Members,

can anyone help please me with the eMedical Client Login ?

My case officer has provided me with a HAP ID. but I can't login. I have booked my medical but the e-mail from medibank says I must go online and provide them with my previous medical history.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

bdboy1989 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> can anyone help please me with the eMedical Client Login ?
> 
> My case officer has provided me with a HAP ID. but I can't login. I have booked my medical but the e-mail from medibank says I must go online and provide them with my previous medical history.


I guess if u have HAP id, u need nothing more, just go to emedical center here in Dhaka like, Wahab's clinic / Prescription point / ibn sina and preent HAP id.....rest is done by them. :tea: cheers.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> :frown:
> 
> Many congratulations Pothik. Pls tell us what you have done differently.
> 
> This means that the grants are not happening chronologically. It can happen to anyone anytime.



I have done nothing different. Waited waited and waited.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Truely, very happy to see your grant news. Many many congrats to you brother!
> 
> Anyway, what is your IED? Have you got extension of IED from your medical expiry date?
> 
> Wish you all the best for the next challenges


Thanks.
I do not understand IED.. but i have only done MED once (March 2014).


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

guyz, yesterday, my seven weeks from visa lodgement expired....thought, i would get a CO but so far no news...  

I don't what's happening to the fate of 190ers of Bangladesh....God Please Help us !!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> Congrats bro, very happy to see the news.
> BTW, when did u do medical? And what is the last date of entry is mentioned in grant mail?


Hi.

Thanks.

MED: March 14

LAST ENTRY DATE: April 15


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> I was the first one to congrats! I knew Its coming. BTW, exactly when did u submit ur form 80?


Hi.

Thanks a lot.
Form 80 was submitted just after CO assigned. April 6, 2013.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> Form 80 was submitted just after CO assigned. April 6, 2013.


Brother, my hearty congratulations for your visa grant. 

I am very happy for you and your grant brings us all hope and happiness for everyone on this forum and outside this forum. 

Enjoy and all the best for your settlement in Australia. good luck.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> Form 80 was submitted just after CO assigned. April 6, 2013.


congrats Bhai... it's a great news for every one...we saw some hope...


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Congratulations!!*

A very BIG congratulations.... If my case is not moving, at least someone else's did... That was about 15 months, right?  Being optimistic, I would have to wait another 7/8 months  pessimistic view ar dilam na.... 



Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


Great ! Congratulations ! 

May I know your timeline in details please?


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello Pothik Bhai,

I have got a cluster of questions for you.

1. How does it feel now? Do you feel light and does food taste unusually delicious? 
2. What was your reaction within the first milliseconds of seeing that there was an email from DIBP? 
3. Did you feel like fainting and hear heart beats? 
4. What was the subject of that mail? 
5. I am assuming it was a formal, long mail. So, when you opened it, what did you see? 
6. Did it start with "Congratulations..."? 
7. How did you manage to patiently read through the mail before, finding the point where you were sure that you could jump hard and touch the ceiling, screaming, and waking up everyone home? 
8. Or, did you look for kind words such has "grant", "eligible", "accepted", etc that your eyes desperately wanted to find?


----------



## bdboy1989 (May 5, 2014)

mmn said:


> I guess if u have HAP id, u need nothing more, just go to emedical center here in Dhaka like, Wahab's clinic / Prescription point / ibn sina and preent HAP id.....rest is done by them. :tea: cheers.


Thanks for your replay. But the thing which is making me tensed is my case officer didnt send me a referral letter instead sent me "Request Information-Detail Infrormation" pdf and the HAP ID was written there.

on a detail not I did health examination before which has been expired now thus CO is requesting it again.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Just want to say A Million thanks to Everyone.

We have waited a lot. It is time for finalization. InshaAllah in few days we will start seeing more Grants.

Best of Luck to everyone.

Allah Vorosha.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> A very BIG congratulations.... If my case is not moving, at least someone else's did... That was about 15 months, right?  Being optimistic, I would have to wait another 7/8 months  pessimistic view ar dilam na....


Hi.

InshaAllah the processing will be faster now. Few Also got request for new PCC also. They be also getting grant soon.

Allah vorosha....


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Just want to say A Million thanks to Everyone.
> 
> We have waited a lot. It is time for finalization. InshaAllah in few days we will start seeing more Grants.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...all the best in the future...

I would like to ask you when your CO first time had contacted you, does he/she mentioned timeframe for processing time of your application (for instance, your application is undergoing external checks, this could last for 12 months or more)???

Thank you in advance...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Pothik Bhai,
> 
> I have got a cluster of questions for you.
> 
> ...


I have one Que: Are you psychologist 

You can understand How happy I am that I have wrote each and every response of your quarries in details.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> Congratulations...all the best in the future...
> 
> I would like to ask you when your CO first time had contacted you, does he/she mentioned timeframe for processing time of your application (for instance, your application is undergoing external checks, this could last for 12 months or more)???
> 
> Thank you in advance...


No CO will tell you the timeline. He/She will tell you that " time depends on external check to be completed".


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Pothik said:


> No CO will tell you the timeline. He/She will tell you that " time depends on external check to be completed".


But my CO informed, my file is under external security check which will take 6-12 months.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

Pothik said:


> No CO will tell you the timeline. He/She will tell you that " time depends on external check to be completed".


Well, my told me that it cold last for 12 months or more due to external checks. I am waiting for 8 months, but as I can see from many cases here that processing lasts close to 18 moths. 

So, your CO have not told you any timeframe?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


Do you feel waiting time from visa lodgement is reduced? Was it 18months before? If we consider ur case as example, processing time is reduced to 14 months


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Pothik said:


> I have one Que: Are you psychologist
> 
> You can understand How happy I am that I have wrote each and every response of your quarries in details.


Thanks for answering all questions. Yes, I can see how happy you are. 

No, I am not a psychologist. My ANZSCO is 263111. (But in my undergraduate program I took two psychology courses as electives.)

So the title says it all: Grant Notification. So, for those who get refusal, it must be Refusal Notification. Who knows? Anyway, we don't want to think of the word "refusal" in this thread. I hope all the best for all of us.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

guys, my CO responded a few hours ago to my email which i sent on Sunday. 

She has confirmed that my external checks are completed. So grant is now a matter of days, maybe 2 weeks max. 

I couldnt wait anymore for my PCC so i thought i should contact her directly and get a 100% confirmation that my checks are over. 

Hope to see you all getting PCC/Meds requests as soon as possible. 

I really think things are moving pretty good from now on.  

god bless


----------



## bdboy1989 (May 5, 2014)

Dear all,

Anyone have any idea about Nina TCHOUMAKOVA, Case Officer, Team 14, GSM Brisbane.

I got an email today from this person requesting Medical and Police check.


Till yesterday AA was my CO and was from Team 34.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> :drum::bounce:


Congratulation man. Really happy to see your grant.
Hoping for our grants to follow soon. Let us pray for each other for our quick grant.
ALLAH is merciful.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> But my CO informed, my file is under external security check which will take 6-12 months.


6-12 months is a very wide range to be provided. 

CO Allocation :3 months then after providing form 80 12 Months is almost 15/16 months.... So it is all same by providing a length or by not providing.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> guys, my CO responded a few hours ago to my email which i sent on Sunday.
> 
> She has confirmed that my external checks are completed. So grant is now a matter of days, maybe 2 weeks max.
> 
> ...


Very good news... balls are rolling. Give your PCC ASAP. As like me You may get it as soon as you submit it.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bdboy1989 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Anyone have any idea about Nina TCHOUMAKOVA, Case Officer, Team 14, GSM Brisbane.
> 
> ...


Good news even it is from a different co. When did u apply for visa?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> guys, my CO responded a few hours ago to my email which i sent on Sunday.
> 
> She has confirmed that my external checks are completed. So grant is now a matter of days, maybe 2 weeks max.
> 
> ...


Great news buddy.

Good luck.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pothik said:


> I am new in this forum...
> 
> I have mail CO last 23th Dec 13 and got reply that still undergoing mandatory check.
> 
> VISA 189| Visa App: 31 Jan 13 | CO: 20 MAR 13 | PCC and DOC DOC: 6 APR 13 | CO Change: 6 SEP 13 | 2nd set DOC: 9 SEP 13 | Grant: Waiting


Hello brother,

I notice you have submitted additional doc 2nd time in sept 13. What additional docs CO asked for?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Hello brother,
> 
> I notice you have submitted additional doc 2nd time in sept 13. What additional docs CO asked for?


Hi.

Pay slips, Appointment letters, Tax Documents


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Pay slips, Appointment letters, Tax Documents


what to do if my company does not provide payslips.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

bdtomas said:


> what to do if my company does not provide payslips.


Two of my ex companies didnt provide any payslips. In that case I showed the salary amount specified in my appointment letter is entering in my bank every month. you need bank statements as well. CO will match these two things together.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Two of my ex companies didnt provide any payslips. In that case I showed the salary amount specified in my appointment letter is entering in my bank every month. you need bank statements as well. CO will match these two things together.


Hi.
Along with the above suggestion, if your company pay you cash and does not even pay you over bank also then you can Write a salary sheet for a duration of your employment with a table containing all the months with its corresponding salary then get it signed by that company HR or Account.

Hope this helps.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> guys, my CO responded a few hours ago to my email which i sent on Sunday.
> 
> She has confirmed that my external checks are completed. So grant is now a matter of days, maybe 2 weeks max.
> 
> ...


Did your CO give any mail regarding external checks when s/he was assigned?I mean how long it took to compete your external checking?


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Did your CO give any mail regarding external checks when s/he was assigned?I mean how long it took to compete your external checking?



she never told me when they started, but i guess they started sometime in jan or feb cos thats when I submitted form80. 

but in her final email, she specifically said that my case is finalized and the only document pending for assessment is my IRAN PCC. 

hope this helps, 

abbas


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Two of my ex companies didnt provide any payslips. In that case I showed the salary amount specified in my appointment letter is entering in my bank every month. you need bank statements as well. CO will match these two things together.





AbbasHosseini said:


> she never told me when they started, but i guess they started sometime in jan or feb cos thats when I submitted form80.
> 
> but in her final email, she specifically said that my case is finalized and the only document pending for assessment is my IRAN PCC.
> 
> ...


Best of Luck Brother. But When are you going to submit the new PCC? Don't be late. Make it fast and keep updating us.

Waiting to see your grant soon. 

Allah will bring good news.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> Along with the above suggestion, if your company pay you cash and does not even pay you over bank also then you can Write a salary sheet for a duration of your employment with a table containing all the months with its corresponding salary then get it signed by that company HR or Account.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Well in my case, my first company used to pay salary in cash and didn't provide any payslips. Moreover I didnt have any bank account at that time. While case officer asked for bank statement, I informed him that at that period I didnt have any bank account and pay slips are not provided. As it was long ago it is not possible for me to go to that company and ask for salary sheet but what I did is I provided my appointment letter, increment letter where my salary is stated. That was the best I could provide.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Dear Expat Brothers,

How many files of 2012 are still pending from this forum? How many got grants from them ?
I guess a statistics were given on this before but i lost the link.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Dear Expat Brothers,
> 
> How many files of 2012 are still pending from this forum? How many got grants from them ?
> I guess a statistics were given on this before but i lost the link.




Originally Posted by mirza_755 on 13th March ,2014

Till date I have 22 applicants list from Bangladesh who passed 12 months even 16 months .....................Highlighted are (2012 applicants) 

leo Application date 9th Nov 2012
Zolter Application date 28th Nov 2012
letsmove Application date 30th Nov 2012
alamin104 Application date 8th dec 2012
Mirza_755 Application date 13th dec 2012
bengal_tigerApplication date 16th dec 2012
Mostafa Application date 21th dec 2012
Abdullah Application date 27th dec 2012
samamun001 Application date 28th dec 2012


There are also 2013 candidates like:

rana_abhijit
Tariq
num_tareq
Nazim
Rashed
Mamunaziz
Tanu
neyamul008

Looking forward to see the list get reduced Soon.

Lets pray. Allah vorosha...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Originally Posted by mirza_755 on 13th March ,2014
> 
> Till date I have 22 applicants list from Bangladesh who passed 12 months even 16 months .....................Highlighted are (2012 applicants)
> 
> ...


Any update on bro Leo & Zolter?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Pothik vi. Congratulation again for your long awaited grant.
I have a question for you. Is there any condition applied for you in your grant letter?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Pothik vi. Congratulation again for your long awaited grant.
> I have a question for you. Is there any condition applied for you in your grant letter?


Hi.

The Visa condition for me and my wife is NIL. So no condition applied. 

But there is a funny condition applied for my dependent Child " 8515 - NOT MARRY BEFORE FIRST ENTRY"

This is may be bcoz they have certain format.


----------



## rana_abhijit (Feb 8, 2013)

*Medical and Pcc call*



alamin104 said:


> Any update on bro Leo & Zolter?


Dear Brothers

Almost everyday I am looking this forum. This forum was my best friend during my waiting time. Today I got the great mail from my CO to resubmit my PCC and Medical. It is such a relief. I hope all my brothers who are waiting such a long time will get their grant soon......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rana_abhijit said:


> Dear Brothers
> 
> Almost everyday I am looking this forum. This forum was my best friend during my waiting time. Today I got the great mail from my CO to resubmit my PCC and Medical. It is such a relief. I hope all my brothers who are waiting such a long time will get their grant soon......:fingerscrossed:


Yet another January applicant. Congratulations. Look forward to see you being granted.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

One BD 189 applicant (logged: 10-Mar-14) has received a phone call from OZ Dhaka Embassy (caller was Bangali) and has been queried his job, education, living place, etc. 
BTW, he has not received any mail from CO or T13? He has uploaded all docs except Med.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> One BD 189 applicant (logged: 10-Mar-14) has received a phone call from OZ Dhaka Embassy (caller was Bangali) and has been queried his job, education, living place, etc.
> BTW, he has not received any mail from CO or T13? He has uploaded all docs except Med.


In a situation like this is there a way to verify whether the call was genuinely from the Aus High Commission? You know there are psychos out there with diabolic intents...


----------



## emohzav (Oct 2, 2013)

Alhamdulillah..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

emohzav said:


> Alhamdulillah..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


Congratulations. What is your initial entry date?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

emohzav said:


> Alhamdulillah..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


Excellent ..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

emohzav said:


> Alhamdulillah..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


(snip).congrats!! such a good news!!


----------



## emohzav (Oct 2, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations. What is your initial entry date?


December 12 2014


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Any update on bro Leo & Zolter?


Dear All, 

I have got the medical and pcc call and I have submitted them already. Great to see 189 grants .. Good days have come for all of us .. waiting for an indefinite time is so painful. 
.. Allah is Great .. Looking forward to more grants this month .. !! 

Regards, 
Leo


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

rana_abhijit said:


> Dear Brothers
> 
> Almost everyday I am looking this forum. This forum was my best friend during my waiting time. Today I got the great mail from my CO to resubmit my PCC and Medical. It is such a relief. I hope all my brothers who are waiting such a long time will get their grant soon......:fingerscrossed:


Just a Few more days Brother.... Soon the grant will be at your door step. One early in the morning near 6:00 AM you are going to receive the Golden Letter of GRANT.

Best of Luck.

Allah vorosha.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

emohzav said:


> Alhamdulillah..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


Congrats.

Dear All,

This is very good sign for all the applicants.... 2 already got it and 2 in process.... Hope everyone come into the same party ASAP.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have got the medical and pcc call and I have submitted them already. Great to see 189 grants .. Good days have come for all of us .. waiting for an indefinite time is so painful.
> .. Allah is Great .. Looking forward to more grants this month .. !!
> ...


Hi.

Great.... 

Best of Luck and do post your update.

When have you got the request? and when have you submitted PCC and MED?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

emohzav said:


> December 12 2014


We both are from same occupation: Computer and Network Engineer 

I got time till 14 April 2015


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

emohzav said:


> Alhamdulillah..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


Congratulations Brother.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

This thread is vibrating with good news.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

emohzav said:


> .today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


Congrats brother


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

emohzav said:


> .today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


Great news. Congrats bro.. At least we are seeing ray of hope for our applications moving.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

emohzav said:


> Alhamdulillah..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


congrats bro...


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

emohzav said:


> ..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


A big congrats bro...


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

emohzav;390533.today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...[/quote said:


> Big congrats bro......


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have got the medical and pcc call and I have submitted them already. Great to see 189 grants .. Good days have come for all of us .. waiting for an indefinite time is so painful.
> 
> ...


Congrats Brother! I hope, my time is also coming soon. What about Zolter?


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

emohzav said:


> Alhamdulillah..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...



Congrats...all the best with further preparation.

Even though I am not from Bangladesh, I found this thread helpfull with information about external checks.

Does anyone have a clue for how long they will processing applications with this tempo??


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

emohzav said:


> Alhamdulillah..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


Congrats heaps smozav. Nice to see 2013 candidates getting their visas leaving behind 2012 applicants


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Urlacher said:


> Congrats...all the best with further preparation.
> 
> Even though I am not from Bangladesh, I found this thread helpfull with information about external checks.
> 
> Does anyone have a clue for how long they will processing applications with this tempo??


Have you already applied? Put your progress in your signature mate. Probably not more that 1.5 years from date of form 80 submission, I guess.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> Have you already applied? Put your progress in your signature mate. Probably not more that 1.5 years from date of form 80 submission, I guess.


I applied on sept 2013, with all documents, including PCCs and medicals. 

CO told me that I will have to wait for 12 months or maybe more due to external checks. I made detail research about external checks and I am trying to find a pattern in order to have any orientation for how long they will wait.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> I applied on sept 2013, with all documents, including PCCs and medicals.
> 
> CO told me that I will have to wait for 12 months or maybe more due to external checks. I made detail research about external checks and I am trying to find a pattern in order to have any orientation for how long they will wait.


Hi.

Finding pattern is going to be very difficult. 

For Bangladesh now it looks like it takes 12 months plus and there is no chronological order. External check is regarding your form 80.

hope this helps.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Finding pattern is going to be very difficult.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your email.

Team 13 had contaced me three times after I submitted application. They asked about same things over and over from FORM 80. 

There is no many applicants from Bosnia, I found one guy who had waited for 13 months.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Congrats... *

congratulations dear.... Wish you all the best  feels great to see the 189 grants for Bangladeshi's... 



emohzav said:


> ..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bro Pothik, Leo Emohzav have u included any dependent with your application?


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Urlacher said:


> I applied on sept 2013, with all documents, including PCCs and medicals.
> 
> CO told me that I will have to wait for 12 months or maybe more due to external checks. I made detail research about external checks and I am trying to find a pattern in order to have any orientation for how long they will wait.


So far in my experience with this forum I have noticed quite a number of things that affect the visa outcome time. These are type of visa, docs submitted, country of origin and even the case officer himself. Perhaps Bosnia is quicker (13 months) in external security check than Bangladesh. India is amazingly super fast on this issue(a few weeks to a couple of months only).


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Just a Few more days Brother.... Soon the grant will be at your door step. One early in the morning near 6:00 AM you are going to receive the Golden Letter of GRANT.
> 
> Best of Luck.
> 
> Allah vorosha.


:amen::amen::amen::amen::amen:


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

emohzav said:


> Alhamdulillah..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...




:clap2::tea::tea::clap2:

congrats bro......cheers!!


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> So far in my experience with this forum I have noticed quite a number of things that affect the visa outcome time. These are type of visa, docs submitted, country of origin and even the case officer himself. Perhaps Bosnia is quicker (13 months) in external security check than Bangladesh. India is amazingly super fast on this issue(a few weeks to a couple of months only).


Visa 189, I sent them all documents to strongly cover all claimed points and to make process faster but in the end, CO told me to wait 12 months or more. Obviously, they finish external checks fast, but you have to wait for your turn. 

The thing is, that people from Croatia (neighbour country) get their visa very fast. Anyway, someone have to wait for 12 - 18 months and someone get his visa for 60 days.

That guy which I mentioned...they told him he will wait for around 18 months, but he gets lucky and got the decisin within 13 months. 

I will follow this thred to be informed about external checks. It is a good thing to see that you support each other...waiting is not easy...

Good luck to everyone...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Bro Pothik, Leo Emohzav have u included any dependent with your application?


Yes I have dependent ( Age 4 year)


----------



## emohzav (Oct 2, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Bro Pothik, Leo Emohzav have u included any dependent with your application?


I have one dependent ...my wife...


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

rashid.amm said:


> Thanks frn for sharing multi-national experience.....pls keep in touch.


From my experience...when you appy for visa, you immediately got CO, who check documents and first of all does all claims are covered. If there is a mistake in claiming points comparing between EOI and visa application, they will decline visa immediately. 

CO is the one who decide does application goes through external checks or not. However, maybe there is some special procotol for certain countries. For instance some people from India goes through external checks, but most of them recieve decision in 60 - 90 days. 

My question will be, what separates those people who got decision in 60 - 90 days from those who are sent to external checks...I found one guy from Pakistan who gets his decision in 35 days, so why is his application different from others who waits for 18 months...I am just curious, it will be easier to wait if I would know...

If your application will be sent for external checks, then team 13 prepare FORM 80 in order to increase the speed of thexternal check processing. If anything is missing in FORM 80, team 13 will contact you and ask for explaination. 

It is good that every application should be checked, but waiting for decision as you all know is difficult task. Also time difference in visa processing is huge, 60 days to 18 months. It is what it is...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

emohzav said:


> I have one dependent ...my wife...


Where do u work? Did they call or visit your organization?


----------



## emohzav (Oct 2, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Where do u work? Did they call or visit your organization?


I am not sure whether they visit my company...But I worked in Australia in the year of 2012/13...before this I used to work for MNC...


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> From my experience...when you appy for visa, you immediately got CO, who check documents and first of all does all claims are covered. If there is a mistake in claiming points comparing between EOI and visa application, they will decline visa immediately.
> 
> CO is the one who decide does application goes through external checks or not. However, maybe there is some special protocol for certain countries. For instance some people from India goes through external checks, but most of them receive decision in 60 - 90 days.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I also tried to find patterns, make comparisons, study different cases and research online but let me tell you something. It only adds more to your frustration. Because there's no fixed patterns or rule determining why someone gets it in 12 months, and someone is still waiting for 19 months, or why some people get it in 10 months.

I believe there are some irregularities within the system too because i have seen identical applications where one gets stuck for in security checks for 20 months and one gets it in 11 months. 

Regarding why 190 applicants get it much faster...i would say it all comes down to the piority assigned by DIBP as well. It was very clear that 190 applications has streamlined processing..perhaps some form of informal agreement with DIBP. Things have changed a little bit now so it seems that ASIO and DIBP are trying to be more consistent with their advertised timelines.

I would say, put in mind a maximum of 20 months from application lodgment just to make things easier for yourself and your family to plan ahead for your future. 

I hope you will get it much faster than that.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

shukti said:


> ppl who's organization was visited or called ..at which stage it was done..n in which language..our office ppl are very scared of English with accent..lol


I think when they call, they call via your nearest consulate or embassy and chances are you will have a local who happens to be working at the embassy talking to you. 

Phone interviews usually last from 5-15 minutes depending on your employment. In my case, the Australian embassy in Tehran called my company and a local person was talking to my boss. They just asked how long i have been working for, what I do, what I dont and whether I am a part time employee or full time.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

shukti said:


> ppl who's organization was visited or called ..at which stage it was done..n in which language..our office ppl are very scared of English with accent..lol


Please do not use text speak on this forum See rule 6
Any further use of text speak will result in posts being deleted and infractions imposed.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

shukti said:


> so for us it's going to be Bengali or easy english...thanks Abbas Husseini..n again this phone call happened during external checking or before?? n thanks again.


Till now I've not received any verification call or email, but that's may be cause I didn't claim work points, however, one officer of my organization got those 17x visas 3 years back, he claimed 8 years of work experience, in 3 companies. 

His previous two companies didn't receive any verification call, but his then current organization's (that is my present workplace) MD got a call from Australian embassy (local staff). Our MD was not his referee and didn't even know the applicant, but eventually it worked out rather alright, and he got his Visa after 4/5 months, overall took 11 months for him.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> Till now I've not received any verification call or email, but that's may be cause I didn't claim work points, however, one officer of my organization got those 17x visas 3 years back, he claimed 8 years of work experience, in 3 companies.
> 
> His previous two companies didn't receive any verification call, but his then current organization's (that is my present workplace) MD got a call from Australian embassy (local staff). Our MD was not his referee and didn't even know the applicant, but eventually it worked out rather alright, and he got his Visa after 4/5 months, overall took 11 months for him.


okay so the call happened during security check..thanks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

shukti said:


> okay so the call happened during security check..thanks.


May be, but the recent trend is more important and judging from the experience of some of the applicants, mostly on this forum and few outside, job verifications done mostly within few months of CO allocation, that is there's high chance that after lodgment, within 3 months the applicant will be verified. I think it is DIBP's responsibility rather than ASIO's.

Hopefully, other thread members can share their experience about exactly when they got the verifications if they got anything at all.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

In my case so far there has not been any job verification call. In my opinion if co is able to verify one's claim using the documents submitted he or she will not need to do any further verification. Before you ask I submitted 3 years payslips, 3years bank statements, 2 years tax return certificates, appointment letter, promotions letter and reference letter. Hope this helps.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm thinking of adding my long term partner on my application since my case isnt offically "finalized" yet but I am wondering if this is a good idea or not. 

firstly, We don't have the 12 months cohabitation proof since she lives and studies in Australia and I am in Iran. her study requirements as well as traditional family requirements from both her family and mine made things difficult for us to live together. 

We do have a joint bank account in Australia, 4 international travels and local visits in Iran and some family pics plus facebook etc. 

I am wondering if a marriage certificate would suffice and allow me to add her on my file in order to avoid lodging a partner visa in Australia and the 2 year waiting period which comes with it.. 

In case CO is not happy with our documents and circumstances, would CO reject the entire application including my visa? 

Regards, 
Abbas


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> I'm thinking of adding my long term partner on my application since my case isnt offically "finalized" yet but I am wondering if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> firstly, We don't have the 12 months cohabitation proof since she lives and studies in Australia and I am in Iran. her study requirements as well as traditional family requirements from both her family and mine made things difficult for us to live together.
> 
> ...



Reject u? - dont think so, as long as u hav all authentic evidence.
adding now? (even if it gets thru) might trigger yet another security check, putting your case on hold. 

Any 18+ Secondary Applicant needs to go thru IELTS (or VAC), Med, PCC, and last but not least Form-80

Better check with your CO, if it's not too late to add, and docs r sufficient for inclusion as Dependent secondary applicant.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

shukti said:


> ppl who's organization was visited or called ..at which stage it was done..n in which language..our office ppl are very scared of English with accent..lol


Hi.

1) The Verification of my experience letter came to HR 2 months after submitting Form 80.
2) HR called my boss to verify the hard copy.
3) Boss verified to HR that he has given that experience letter.
4) HR send the reply to the concerned immi dpt. (dont know where) by e-mail or some sort of online method.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

thewall said:


> Reject u? - dont think so, as long as u hav all authentic evidence.
> adding now? (even if it gets thru) might trigger yet another security check, putting your case on hold.
> 
> Any 18+ Secondary Applicant needs to go thru IELTS (or VAC), Med, PCC, and last but not least Form-80
> ...


Right on. Ask CO.... only he/she can clarify.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> I'm thinking of adding my long term partner on my application since my case isnt offically "finalized" yet but I am wondering if this is a good idea or not.
> 
> firstly, We don't have the 12 months cohabitation proof since she lives and studies in Australia and I am in Iran. her study requirements as well as traditional family requirements from both her family and mine made things difficult for us to live together.
> 
> ...


Didnt u marry her officially? Its not an issue including her in application regardless of the duration of cohabitation. BTW, u have to clarify CO why u have not added her in application & EOI earlier.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> 1) The Verification of my experience letter came to HR 2 months after submitting Form 80.
> 2) HR called my boss to verify the hard copy.
> ...


This is one of the issues I am worried of. In my case, I quit the company 8 months after I applied for visa. However, after my application, every months I checked with HR whether I have got any verification or not. HR replied no verification from immigration. After I quit the company in October, I called that company so far 3-4 times just to know any verification from immigration but the answer is no. However, I already submitted another job reference letter of my new company with its all the payslips so far I got and bank statement showing that the salary entered. 

There might the following cases I might think of.

1. I am working in Singapore and here it is not possible to generate fake work experience as Tax documents, bank account my employment pass all are electronically connected. Its very easy to verify for CO without even calling that company.

2. Or, it might be that CO is waiting for external checks result and then will go for verification. 

3. Or, as I have worked in 6 company so far (3 in BD and 3 in Singapore), CO might randomly choose which company to verify. I don't know whether CO verifies the companies I worked long ago. 

Anyway these all are my speculations. Guys please share you experience regarding job verification please.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> This is one of the issues I am worried of. In my case, I quit the company 8 months after I applied for visa. However, after my application, every months I checked with HR whether I have got any verification or not. HR replied no verification from immigration. After I quit the company in October, I called that company so far 3-4 times just to know any verification from immigration but the answer is no. However, I already submitted another job reference letter of my new company with its all the payslips so far I got and bank statement showing that the salary entered.
> 
> There might the following cases I might think of.
> 
> ...


As you have all the original docs and nothing fake so you do not have to worry about the verification. As you are working in Singapore they may have not gone for verification at all. 

In my company we applied 5 persons in different period within a year. None of others got the verification in the company, only me. 3 of them are now in Australia.

So it is really depends on CO.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Pothik said:


> As you have all the original docs and nothing fake so you do not have to worry about the verification. As you are working in Singapore they may have not gone for verification at all.
> 
> In my company we applied 5 persons in different period within a year. None of others got the verification in the company, only me. 3 of them are now in Australia.
> 
> So it is really depends on CO.


Actually I am worried as I left the company, what if my ex boss is reluctant to reply CO's mail.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

emohzav said:


> Alhamdulillah..today I have got the 189 grant...Pray for me..hope those are waiting for long will get their grant soon...


Congrats Buddy. congrats


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Originally Posted by mirza_755 on 13th March ,2014
> 
> Till date I have 22 applicants list from Bangladesh who passed 12 months even 16 months .....................Highlighted are (2012 applicants)
> 
> ...


hope


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Almost 15th months have been passed, but still I am hoping like many others each and every day.
May be oneday I along with my family got the Visa. 
In this case I want to know Whether any body done the medical twice, if anybody-please tell me
doing mefical second time from where the medical forms would be get agsin.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Almost 15th months have been passed, but still I am hoping like many others each and every day.
> May be oneday I along with my family got the Visa.
> In this case I want to know Whether any body done the medical twice, if anybody-please tell me
> doing mefical second time from where the medical forms would be get agsin.


Hi, 
My case is like yours, passed 16 months and medical is going to be expired this month and I am from Team 2 as well. Last week I mailed my CO requesting to extend my medical and his reply was "medical can be extended maximum 6 months upon case officer's discretion". So I am hoping that before that I will get my grant.
Btw, whats your CO initials, mine is SB.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Hi,
> My case is like yours, passed 16 months and medical is going to be expired this month and I am from Team 2 as well. Last week I mailed my CO requesting to extend my medical and his reply was "medical can be extended maximum 6 months upon case officer's discretion". So I am hoping that before that I will get my grant.
> Btw, whats your CO initials, mine is SB.


My pcc will expire in a week. What to do?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> My pcc will expire in a week. What to do?


I am not so sure abt PCC extension. Most probably PCC is not extended. The reason behind extending medical is cost. Completing medical is costly therefore, CO sometimes consider extending it. On the other hand PCC is not that costly. I am waiting for my CO request for PCC.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

PCC is 3 months i guess, but its not that difficult to get in Dhaka. matter of a week.
however note, avoiding a "re-do" meaning be prepared for shorter "IED".

I had only 15 days from *Grant* to *Initial entry*.

Cheers!


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Almost 15th months have been passed, but still I am hoping like many others each and every day.
> May be oneday I along with my family got the Visa.
> In this case I want to know Whether any body done the medical twice, if anybody-please tell me
> doing mefical second time from where the medical forms would be get agsin.


I've crossed 16 painful months and still counting. Don't know will when Almighty ALLAH end this agony.
During this dark time you guys are one who who kept me sane.
Hoping everyday the miracle mail to come. Let us prey for each other to merciful ALLAH for our grant.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Looking Forward to hear some news of Grant this Week.

May Allah put blessing on us. Ameen.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> I've crossed 16 painful months and still counting. Don't know will when Almighty ALLAH end this agony.
> During this dark time you guys are one who who kept me sane.
> Hoping everyday the miracle mail to come. Let us prey for each other to merciful ALLAH for our grant.


You shall get your grant soon.

My prayers are with you my friend.

Santhosh


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> My pcc will expire in a week. What to do?


Hi.

Just wait for the CO to ask for new one. Whenever CO ask it will not take more than 3/4 days to get that.

InshaAllah you will hear soon from CO.

Keep faith in Allah.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> I've crossed 16 painful months and still counting. Don't know will when Almighty ALLAH end this agony.
> During this dark time you guys are one who who kept me sane.
> Hoping everyday the miracle mail to come. Let us prey for each other to merciful ALLAH for our grant.


Brother,

Just few more days. InshaAllah it will granted soon and you will be having all the cheers.

Good news is BD Applicants are moving. One of friend of March 13 Applicant also go call for the first time to provide PCC and MED.

So keep patience and have faith on Allah.

Best of Luck.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pothik said:


> As you have all the original docs and nothing fake so you do not have to worry about the verification. As you are working in Singapore they may have not gone for verification at all.
> 
> In my company we applied 5 persons in different period within a year. None of others got the verification in the company, only me. 3 of them are now in Australia.
> 
> So it is really depends on CO.


Hi

do u know how much time it required for your friends? are they on 189?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Hi
> 
> do u know how much time it required for your friends? are they on 189?


The Time varied for each person. All applied on 2011-2012.

4 was from 190 equivalent category in 2011-2012.

2 of them took exact 18 months.
2 took 4-5 months.
1 especial lucky one took 3 months only.

1 in 176 category took 6-7 months.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pothik said:


> The Time varied for each person. All applied on 2011-2012.
> 
> 4 was from 190 equivalent category in 2011-2012.
> 
> ...


Seems that new EOI & quota system have no effect on processing time for applicants like us. Its the same as before, more or less 2 years.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Bro Pothik, Leo Emohzav have u included any dependent with your application?


Hi Alamin, 

I have added my wife as dependent .. 

regards,


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Great....
> 
> ...


Hi Pothik,

I got the request for Medical and PCC on the 24th April. I have submitted them within next week. 

Regards,


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Hi Pothik,
> 
> I got the request for Medical and PCC on the 24th April. I have submitted them within next week.
> 
> Regards,


Good luck..wish you will get the golden email within this week.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

what I think, just a thought:: we 189 applicants from Bangladesh should do the medical/PCC as soon as the one year time frame is over. Reason: there is always a chance for your medical to get referred. that will make you wait another short period of time. As we are getting grants within 18/20 months, so we will have at least 4/5 months for the first entry anyway. 




Leo_ said:


> Hi Pothik,
> 
> I got the request for Medical and PCC on the 24th April. I have submitted them within next week.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

babu_84 said:


> As we are getting grants within 18/20 months, so we will have at least 4/5 months for the first entry anyway.


For how long visa 190 applicants from Bangladesh are waiting for their decision???

I wanted to apply for 190 in the first place, but in the end I selected both, 189 and 190 and 189 invitation came in less than 36 hours, so I applied. Obviously I made a mistake as visa 190 should be faster despite external checks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> For how long visa 190 applicants from Bangladesh are waiting for their decision???
> 
> I wanted to apply for 190 in the first place, but in the end I selected both, 189 and 190 and 189 invitation came in less than 36 hours, so I applied. Obviously I made a mistake as visa 190 should be faster despite external checks.


Huge majority of 190 applicants get their decisions within 3-7 months ...


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lucky ones get away as sunlight mentioned within 3-7 months. However there are also cases of waiting long like 189 applicants. Anyway 189 applicants of BD that I have seen thus far are mostly the unlucky ones, all of them either had to wait a year or more that is 20 months..




Urlacher said:


> For how long visa 190 applicants from Bangladesh are waiting for their decision???
> 
> I wanted to apply for 190 in the first place, but in the end I selected both, 189 and 190 and 189 invitation came in less than 36 hours, so I applied. Obviously I made a mistake as visa 190 should be faster despite external checks.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

a 190 visa grant i saw in the other thread of this forum......inspiring


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Leo_ said:


> Hi Pothik,
> 
> I got the request for Medical and PCC on the 24th April. I have submitted them within next week.
> 
> Regards,


Best of luck. your long wait is about to end bro.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Character assessment*

Hello everyone,

I have uploaded MED & PCC, and the link for health assessment changed to "No health examinations are required for this person.....".

But there is another link below "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". Do I need to fill in this online form, or it will be closed by CO? 

Thanks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have uploaded MED & PCC, and the link for health assessment changed to "No health examinations are required for this person.....".
> 
> ...


That's Form 80, but as you got PCC\MED call without being asked to submit this Form 80, you may well wait and see if CO actually calls for the Form later on, and then fill and upload; if you are lucky, you may just escape it.... 

However, on the other hand, if they do indeed decide to have it, proceedings may be a little delayed.

Few applicants even from Pakistan got their decisions without Form 80.

But chances are high that eventually Immi will want you to submit the Form.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> That's Form 80, but as you got PCC\MED call without being asked to submit this Form 80, you may well wait and see if CO actually calls for the Form later on, and then fill and upload; if you are lucky, you may just escape it....
> 
> However, on the other hand, if they do indeed decide to have it, proceedings may be a little delayed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I have already uploaded form-80, before CO was assigned...should have mentioned it earlier.

So, I guess it is now CO's job to close this link?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have already uploaded form-80, before CO was assigned...should have mentioned it earlier.
> 
> So, I guess it is now CO's job to close this link?


Yes, but the link may remain indefinitely, I still have it.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have uploaded MED & PCC, and the link for health assessment changed to "No health examinations are required for this person.....".
> 
> ...


Character Assessment Form, is it not Form 80 ???

Santhosh


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Dear All,

My application was allocated to Brisbane Team 34 and my case officer's initial was KS. Recently I got married and informed her about this by filling up form 1022. Once notified, she asked for my wife's passport and while I' was replying to that email, I noticed that my CO is now with Team 33 and not with Team 34. Upon noticing this I wrote, "I've noticed that the last email that you've sent me is from Brisbane Team 33 whereas all previous communications between us were with Brisbane Team 34. Could you please tell me why this happened and if there's any impact of this change on my application?"

Their reply to my query was "please note that an operational change now means that you are being looked after by Team 33, and not by any individual case officer. This will not adversely impact the processing of your case."

Now the thing is, I've heard about CO change in this forum but never heard of someone being looked after by the whole team instead of any individual CO. This happened about a month ago and I thought that from now on, cases will be taken care of by a team and not by any CO. Now that nobody is talking about this, I guess this particular change has affected me only and no one else.

Is the anybody in the same situation?

- Ashif.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Asif,

I am in the same boat too..was allocated CO from Team 34...But recently got email from different CO's of Team 33...which meant exactly the same thing you noticed...Bro i wanted to ask you something for which i recently sent you a PM...Please reply to the same as i am having the same circumcitances too.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application was allocated to Brisbane Team 34 and my case officer's initial was KS. Recently I got married and informed her about this by filling up form 1022. Once notified, she asked for my wife's passport and while I' was replying to that email, I noticed that my CO is now with Team 33 and not with Team 34. Upon noticing this I wrote, "I've noticed that the last email that you've sent me is from Brisbane Team 33 whereas all previous communications between us were with Brisbane Team 34. Could you please tell me why this happened and if there's any impact of this change on my application?"
> 
> ...


Ashif

DIBP has recently made these changes, henceforth, no individual would oversee your Case, at every stage it moves to Different teams/officers, Perhaps Division of Labour to enhance productivity.

Wishing you speedy grant.

Santhosh


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

I replied to both your PM's.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

ashifiqbal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application was allocated to Brisbane Team 34 and my case officer's initial was KS. Recently I got married and informed her about this by filling up form 1022. Once notified, she asked for my wife's passport and while I' was replying to that email, I noticed that my CO is now with Team 33 and not with Team 34. Upon noticing this I wrote, "I've noticed that the last email that you've sent me is from Brisbane Team 33 whereas all previous communications between us were with Brisbane Team 34. Could you please tell me why this happened and if there's any impact of this change on my application?"
> 
> ...


I sent you a private message about this...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yes, but the link may remain indefinitely, I still have it.


I do agree.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application was allocated to Brisbane Team 34 and my case officer's initial was KS. Recently I got married and informed her about this by filling up form 1022. Once notified, she asked for my wife's passport and while I' was replying to that email, I noticed that my CO is now with Team 33 and not with Team 34. Upon noticing this I wrote, "I've noticed that the last email that you've sent me is from Brisbane Team 33 whereas all previous communications between us were with Brisbane Team 34. Could you please tell me why this happened and if there's any impact of this change on my application?"
> 
> ...


Hi.

Recently they had this change done in the process. Other forums have talking about this. They have done this to accelerate the processing time. As particular CO may take long time so if taken care by full team then the process may get faster.

I think this is fine and will not have any impact of users.

But Are they taking any step regarding the Security check timeline?


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Recently they had this change done in the process. Other forums have talking about this. They have done this to accelerate the processing time. As particular CO may take long time so if taken care by full team then the process may get faster.
> 
> ...


I don't know... I've paid the additional applicant fee through credit card proforma... they've also asked for From 1436 which I've sent to them, both on 10th May... they haven't replied yet and hence they payment hasn't been processed... once I get a payment confirmation mail from them, I'll ask about the security check in my reply...


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> I don't know... I've paid the additional applicant fee through credit card proforma... they've also asked for From 1436 which I've sent to them, both on 10th May... they haven't replied yet and hence they payment hasn't been processed... once I get a payment confirmation mail from them, I'll ask about the security check in my reply...


I think this change only for Team 34, as i still being contacted by my initial CO, recently i contacted him as my address has changed and today my CO notified that address has been updated in the system.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

kaemran said:


> I think this change only for Team 34, as i still being contacted by my initial CO, recently i contacted him as my address has changed and today my CO notified that address has been updated in the system.


Yeah, may be...


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

dear friends, 

I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today. 

Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Congrats a million:


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


congrats dear..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Brother. .congrats. .it's wonderful to hear your grant news..you waited for long time..and Alhamdulillah you got your result. .praying for all of us..again congratulations. .


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Ah ... That's what we are talking about ... Many Many Congrats ...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Many Many congrats!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Many Many Congrats


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

thank you all my friends. I wish the best for you all as well. It's been a difficult journey but what matters the most is that people here supporting each other on this forum and sharing their experiences. 

Stay positive and Your grants will be on their way too. I think June and July will bring the forum the most number of grants!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Congr8s!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Brilliant mate....Big Congratulations. Wish you good luck on your move.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Congratsarty:...all the best in next steps...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Congrats


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

I have noticed that my First Entry date is exactly 6 months after the date my medicals were cleared, not the date that I did the actual testing at the hospital. 

I thought the entry date is set to medicals examination date and not the date they get finalized .


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Congratulations brother. Enjoy


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> thank you all my friends. I wish the best for you all as well. It's been a difficult journey but what matters the most is that people here supporting each other on this forum and sharing their experiences.
> 
> Stay positive and Your grants will be on their way too. I think June and July will bring the forum the most number of grants!


Congrats bro. Wish you all the very best for a brand new oz life.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Congrates bro. My morning starts with good news


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Congratulation, brother. What a relief and joy it must be for you. Pray to ALLAH for the blessing upon you.
Please pray for us who are also waiting a long time like you.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Ashif
> 
> DIBP has recently made these changes, henceforth, no individual would oversee your Case, at every stage it moves to Different teams/officers, Perhaps Division of Labour to enhance productivity.
> 
> ...





Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Recently they had this change done in the process. Other forums have talking about this. They have done this to accelerate the processing time. As particular CO may take long time so if taken care by full team then the process may get faster.
> 
> ...



I'm also from the same team. I don't know if there will be any effect because of this change but if our grant come even a day earlier then it will be good for us.

In my 16 months I inquired only once. My CO took 1 months to reply me. And that reply is ordinary copy/paste stuff. It doesn't make any sense why a standard reply took that long. The same thing happened for other members in this thread.

I've seen other threads that CO's take as less as 2 hours for a reply. Every communication should be similar to that.

So this could be a good change after all to prevent any lengthy pitfall. As whole team is looking after all the cases, there is always someone looking after you.

Do you guys think/found any information, CO's are reason for faster/delayed grant?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> I'm also from the same team. I don't know if there will be any effect because of this change but if our grant come even a day earlier then it will be good for us.
> 
> In my 16 months I inquired only once. My CO took 1 months to reply me. And that reply is ordinary copy/paste stuff. It doesn't make any sense why a standard reply took that long. The same thing happened for other members in this thread.
> 
> ...


I think my CO broke the record of fast reply. He replied my mail within 2 mins of my mail 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> I think my CO broke the record of fast reply. He replied my mail within 2 mins of my mail 2 weeks ago.


Lol


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> Do you guys think/found any information, CO's are reason for faster/delayed grant?


CO does not have anything with external checks, and external checks are the reason for such a long waiting. Once when checks are finished, CO then make decision.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


:cheer2::tea::tea::cheer2:

Cheers! Buddy......wish you a very good life in OZ.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> So this could be a good change after all to prevent any lengthy pitfall. As whole team is looking after all the cases, there is always someone looking after you.


My CO used to take 3 to 7 days to reply to mails, not more than that... however, as you've pointed out, since the whole team will be looking after all the cases allocated to that particular team, there must be some kind of facilitator/moderator/administrator/boss to look after the team performance... and that thought brings peace to my mind


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Congrats! & All the best.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Great news Alhamdulillah ! There are many good Iranian movies in flight 

Beside this, I have a question to all of you who got grant : has anyone claimed partner's point? 

I have a doubt that ,claiming partner's point affects on security check.Please comment.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Originally Posted by mirza_755 on 13th March ,2014
> 
> Till date I have 22 applicants list from Bangladesh who passed 12 months even 16 months .....................Highlighted are (2012 applicants)
> 
> ...


From above candidates, any progress?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> From above candidates, any progress?


Nothing to report. From me, this forum will be the first apart from my family.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

hELLO aLL

NEED YOUR COMMENT HERE...

after logging onto my Immiaccount, i found my VISA application status shows "in Progress" but after clicking on the action button, i found, it says "processing"? so, which one i should take it as right ? Is it after 55 days of VISA lodgment, its still "In Progress" let alone any sign of CO or delay email !!! feeling little bit down here !

Regards

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> hELLO aLL
> 
> NEED YOUR COMMENT HERE...
> 
> ...


Place your signature to make a valid comment , dear!:yo:


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> hELLO aLL
> 
> NEED YOUR COMMENT HERE...
> 
> ...


For me, it has been like this from day one - showing "In progress" in the Application Summary page, and then "processing" in the next page. 

I think it doesn't indicate anything about the progress of an application.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mamunvega said:


> hELLO aLL
> 
> NEED YOUR COMMENT HERE...
> 
> ...


Don't worry about status in the online system. Once your CO is allocated keep your focus on his/her emails. The system's status may not change at all if your CO does not update it. For me, I still find some docs still in "requested" status that I sent via email more than a year ago.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Place your signature to make a valid comment , dear!:yo:


Dear Bro, How to put a signature?? tried but couldn't find any linke...help appreciated..


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Don't worry about status in the online system. Once your CO is allocated keep your focus on his/her emails. The system's status may not change at all if your CO does not update it. For me, I still find some docs still in "requested" status that I sent via email more than a year ago.


alamin bro,

problem is, no CO so far contacted me for anything...athough it has been 55 days...since the visa lodgement date !! so, you can imagine...I am an 190er with NSW SS...offshore !!


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Dear Bro, How to put a signature?? tried but couldn't find any linke...help appreciated..


Go to "Quick Links" Tab all the way to the top then there you will see "Edit Signature" Link.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Go to "Quick Links" Tab all the way to the top then there you will see "Edit Signature" Link.


yaaahhh fixed the link....but now news of Grant of anybody in anywhere !!!:hungry:


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Is there any chance that 189got stuck again.two grant after each wait..


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

shukti said:


> Is there any chance that 189got stuck again.two grant after each wait..


except BD applicants, i can see other nationals are getting 189 Grants ike showers from blue sky...besides, 190 put on hold too, not a single BD 190 grant so far in last couple of months...situation is really excruciating .....still hopeful...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> except BD applicants, i can see other nationals are getting 189 Grants ike showers from blue sky...besides, 190 put on hold too, not a single BD 190 grant so far in last couple of months...situation is really excruciating .....still hopeful...:fingerscrossed:


Yes..if you don't receive a delay mail..then you have to wait till July. .189 is in trouble only for bangladeshies. .we are such nice people. .nobody gets it..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

shukti said:


> Yes..if you don't receive a delay mail..then you have to wait till July. .189 is in trouble only for bangladeshies. .we are such nice people. .nobody gets it..


that's true, Indians are getting benefit, getting visa swiftly without any hassle. opposite happens to Bangladeshi people, what's Bangladeshi peoples fault no one has the clue.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Black_Rose said:


> that's true, Indians are getting benefit, getting visa swiftly without any hassle. opposite happens to Bangladeshi people, what's Bangladeshi peoples fault no one has the clue.


Getting impatient....cant wait any longer.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Dear Bro, How to put a signature?? tried but couldn't find any linke...help appreciated..


Dear, 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> that's true, Indians are getting benefit, getting visa swiftly without any hassle. opposite happens to Bangladeshi people, what's Bangladeshi peoples fault no one has the clue.


:ballchain::ballchain:

Only Allah Knows what's holding us........but i guess there are lots of propaganda, negative publicity about Bangladesh in recent times.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

I try not to remember this grant issue everyday as time in waiting runs slow. So to run time virtually faster I try to forget it but I cant. Due to this application, lot of personal decisions are hanging which needs to be settled up asap. May Allah be kind to us and give us a quick grant.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

from the DIBP website's priority processing for 190 ppl is not clear one thing to me. would they process all 190 applications within stipulated time of 3 months irrespective of High risk or low Risk countries...Really???

I have a different situation here, few days back i uploaded Form 80 after all docs. Still, there is a link which says "Fill up Form 80 and upload to DIBP site", just below the line...."no health examination required based on....."

..in required doc section, Form 80 status still shows "Required"...any idea??


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> from the DIBP website's priority processing for 190 ppl is not clear one thing to me. would they process all 190 applications within stipulated time of 3 months irrespective of High risk or low Risk countries...Really???
> 
> I have a different situation here, few days back i uploaded Form 80 after all docs. Still, there is a link which says "Fill up Form 80 and upload to DIBP site", just below the line...."no health examination required based on....."
> 
> ..in required doc section, Form 80 status still shows "Required"...any idea??


Form 80 link will be there till end, but "Required" status will change to "Received" soon after CO downloads it, mine changed to "Received" after 14-15 days...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mamunvega said:


> from the DIBP website's priority processing for 190 ppl is not clear one thing to me. would they process all 190 applications within stipulated time of 3 months irrespective of High risk or low Risk countries...Really???
> 
> I have a different situation here, few days back i uploaded Form 80 after all docs. Still, there is a link which says "Fill up Form 80 and upload to DIBP site", just below the line...."no health examination required based on....."
> 
> ..in required doc section, Form 80 status still shows "Required"...any idea??


Front loading PCC & Med is not a wise step for BD applications i think. The same goes for form 80. Who knows, CO may not ask for form 80 from you. It all depends on CO. Today I have done a little research regarding external security check. What I found is quite interesting. Its actually a flow-chart type investigation involving several checks one after another. However, some lucky guys screen out early and don't put on to further checks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Front loading PCC & Med is not a wise step for BD applications i think. The same goes for form 80. Who knows, CO may not ask for form 80 from you. It all depends on CO. Today I have done a little research regarding external security check. What I found is quite interesting. Its actually a flow-chart type investigation involving several checks one after another. However, some lucky guys screen out early and don't put on to further checks.


Ohh I see lets share the chart, put the link or image here, I want to have a look.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Front loading PCC & Med is not a wise step for BD applications i think. The same goes for form 80. Who knows, CO may not ask for form 80 from you. It all depends on CO. Today I have done a little research regarding external security check. What I found is quite interesting. Its actually a flow-chart type investigation involving several checks one after another. However, some lucky guys screen out early and don't put on to further checks.


can you explain little bit. .as I actually saw someone who's checking was over within 9 months


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Front loading PCC & Med is not a wise step for BD applications i think. The same goes for form 80. Who knows, CO may not ask for form 80 from you. It all depends on CO. Today I have done a little research regarding external security check. What I found is quite interesting. Its actually a flow-chart type investigation involving several checks one after another. However, some lucky guys screen out early and don't put on to further checks.


I m curious.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Front loading PCC & Med is not a wise step for BD applications i think. The same goes for form 80. Who knows, CO may not ask for form 80 from you. It all depends on CO. Today I have done a little research regarding external security check. What I found is quite interesting. Its actually a flow-chart type investigation involving several checks one after another. However, some lucky guys screen out early and don't put on to further checks.


Uploadind PCC n Med can only make the processing faster mentioned by DIBP...so i took a chance..if it requires then i can redo PCC n Med...i got nothing to fear about those even if to redo Form 80...i just wanna take a chance...also i seen BD 190ers dont fall into long security check..my Sis got PR within 10 weeks applied last Oct.

BTW,did u figure out the step by step security cheques !


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

The detail procedure involving security check although is part of PAM 3(Procedure advice manual), is restricted to CO and concerned officials only, not even found in legend.com the database of updated migration rules & procedure. Only a outline is given there in a few sentences. Those who are in Australia can have access to PAM3 though some libraries. And those residing in BD can request a LexisNexis Aus trial account to view the manual. However, the Act & regulations are available online with free access (http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_reg/mr1994227/index.html#sch4).

While searching for some clues I found an audit report (http://www.anao.gov.au/~/media/Uploads/Audit Reports/2010 11/201011 Audit Report No 55.pdf) see figure 1.1.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Uploadind PCC n Med can only make the processing faster mentioned by DIBP...so i took a chance..if it requires then i can redo PCC n Med...i got nothing to fear about those even if to redo Form 80...i just wanna take a chance...also i seen BD 190ers dont fall into long security check..my Sis got PR within 10 weeks applied last Oct.
> 
> BTW,did u figure out the step by step security cheques !


You have done the right thing. You should get ur visa soon after july as this years quota for 190 is all used up. Don't stress too much.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Today I have received an email from my CO. I am trying to make a sense of it and wondering why I have been sent that mail.

The CO previously asked me for some documents that I had already submitted at the time of uploading all documents. For example: Overseas Employment- Banking Statements showing wages going into account/ payslips. Also, I was asked to show taxation documents for Australian employment even though I never visited Australia.

So, in my reply to her mail, I politely explained to her that the Australian employment was not applicable in my case, and also mentioned that bank statements had been uploaded previously. In the end, I asked whether somehow my uploaded documents were showing corrupted at her end. I asked her to confirm whether there was any technical problem with my uploaded documents.

I waited for 2 weeks for some response and then forwarded my mail to her, requesting her to reply. That is when I got from her a standard mail about timeframe. I didn't ask about timeframe! I just raised my concern about possible technical issues with my uploaded docs. 

Here is the mail:
_We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens
applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in
Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health,
character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.
Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
I understand your concerns and you can be assured that the department will do all we can to ensure that your
application is finalised as quickly as possible._

Any clues, anyone? Thanks.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Today I have received an email from my CO. I am trying to make a sense of it and wondering why I have been sent that mail.
> 
> ...


Copy paste stuff...Got the same reply from my CO.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Copy paste stuff...Got the same reply from my CO.


I agree. Copy paste. I got same.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

I wish all Bangladeshis get quick and hassle free grant... Rest of the world should have known already we are greatly polite and honest nation.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Getting impatient....cant wait any longer.


don't worry my dear. things will get easier soon and sun will soon shine more brightly for you.... keep surviving few more days and you are done. Good Luck.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Copy paste stuff...Got the same reply from my CO.


But I did not ask for it! I meant to ask her whether she was unable to view my bank statements. Why else would she ask me to upload it again? But in response she sent me that standard mail about timeframe - "...... I am unable to provide you a definitive timeframe....."

LOL


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I agree. Copy paste. I got same.


i did get also..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> The detail procedure involving security check although is part of PAM 3(Procedure advice manual), is restricted to CO and concerned officials only, not even found in legend.com the database of updated migration rules & procedure. Only a outline is given there in a few sentences. Those who are in Australia can have access to PAM3 though some libraries. And those residing in BD can request a LexisNexis Aus trial account to view the manual. However, the Act & regulations are available online with free access (http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_reg/mr1994227/index.html#sch4).
> 
> While searching for some clues I found an audit report (http://www.anao.gov.au/~/media/Uploads/Audit Reports/2010 11/201011 Audit Report No 55.pdf) see figure 1.1.


There isn't anything written in the first link which are relevant to security check.

Audit report in the second link is not relevant either as NCCC does not do security checks anymore, ASIO does. Correct me if I am wrong. 

Thanks.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> There isn't anything written in the first link which are relevant to security check.
> 
> Audit report in the second link is not relevant either as NCCC does not do security checks anymore, ASIO does. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks.


Thats only a part of the full story. "Public interest criteria 4001" or character test is carried out by NCCC. "Public interest criteria 4002" another term for national security check is conducted by ASIO. Have some time go through the schedules mate. BTW, the act & regulations are up to date with all the amendments.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Dear Members, 
I have submitted my EOI today. I submitted both 189 and 190 where 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points. My queries are, 

1. submitting EOI for 189 and 190 both, was it a wrong action? 
2. At present situtation my occupation has medium availability in SS. So what should I do? Should I go for 190 or for 189 with 60 points ? ( considering the time frame only)


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear Members,
> I have submitted my EOI today. I submitted both 189 and 190 where 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points. My queries are,
> 
> 1. submitting EOI for 189 and 190 both, was it a wrong action?
> 2. At present situtation my occupation has medium availability in SS. So what should I do? Should I go for 190 or for 189 with 60 points ? ( considering the time frame only)


Have u got sponsorship from any state yet?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear Members,
> I have submitted my EOI today. I submitted both 189 and 190 where 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points. My queries are,
> 
> 1. submitting EOI for 189 and 190 both, was it a wrong action?
> 2. At present situtation my occupation has medium availability in SS. So what should I do? Should I go for 190 or for 189 with 60 points ? ( considering the time frame only)


1. I think it was better to apply for any one. 189 allows you to move anywhere but takes more time compare to 190. 190 also can move anywhere with permission from the state sponsored you.

2. But 190 comparatively more faster but I have seen 2 of my close friends of 190 get the visa in 18 months.

3. If you have been chosen for External check timing is equal for both 189 and 190.

It is always luck. you have to choose one and hope to click on that. It is always better not to keep legs on 2 boats. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear Members,
> I have submitted my EOI today. I submitted both 189 and 190 where 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points. My queries are,
> 
> 1. submitting EOI for 189 and 190 both, was it a wrong action?
> 2. At present situtation my occupation has medium availability in SS. So what should I do? Should I go for 190 or for 189 with 60 points ? ( considering the time frame only)


I did the same. I had selected both visa options then I got invitation for 189 in less than 36 hours. 

When you select both visa options in your EOI, if you recieve invitation for 189 your EOI will not be visible for anyone for next 60 days. Also, if you recieve state spons. invitation your EOI will not be visible for others. 

I think that is important to emphasize that state sponsorship obilgation is not fix as it is more moral obligation, and that you can in the end settle in other Australian state. It is important to explain the reasons why you want to immigrate to other state. For instance, you cannot find a job in NSW and you have got great job opportunity in QLD. You want to move to NSW and fullyfit your obilgation,but you could not find a job. In that case you should explain and they will allow you to change.

I researched this issue in detail as I had the same doubts. My goal was to get visa as soon as possible and in the last minute I changed EOI and selected visa 189 as well. Unfortunately, I was not aware of external checks. However, according to my research visa 190 decision due to high priority in processing will be faster than 189 despite external checks. 

Hope that this helps.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

Pothik said:


> 2. But 190 comparatively more faster but I have seen 2 of my close friends of 190 get the visa in 18 months.


Well, this is interesting information. Obviosly there is no rules. 

I regret selecting visa 189 in my EOI later when I realised what external checks are, still I was sure that I would get my visa decision faster with 190.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I have got my grant notification this morning. The grant came in from a different officer and not my own CO. Uploaded my Iran PCC 3 days ago and the grant came in today.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grants! I am sure there will be many more grants coming in the next few weeks


Congeats man


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

AbbasHosseini said:


> thank you all my friends. I wish the best for you all as well. It's been a difficult journey but what matters the most is that people here supporting each other on this forum and sharing their experiences.
> 
> Stay positive and Your grants will be on their way too. I think June and July will bring the forum the most number of grants!


Congrats Man


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Does anyone know how to get in touch with CO from now on? I recently emailed to the team email and got a reply that the mailbox is not in use anymore and it was redirected to gsm.brisbane. the mail further said that reply to cases will not be made from that new email.

Anyone has experienced the same and eventually got a reply from CO?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Does anyone know how to get in touch with CO from now on? I recently emailed to the team email and got a reply that the mailbox is not in use anymore and it was redirected to gsm.brisbane. the mail further said that reply to cases will not be made from that new email.
> 
> Anyone has experienced the same and eventually got a reply from CO?


I mailed my CO two weeks ago. Got reply within two mins from my CO.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> I mailed my CO two weeks ago. Got reply within two mins from my CO.


Did you get a reply saying that the team email is not in use and was your email forwarded to gsm.brisbane? Thanks.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Did you get a reply saying that the team email is not in use and was your email forwarded to gsm.brisbane? Thanks.


No, he replied what I asked for. your case seems to be strange or it might be their technical glitch.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Does anyone know how to get in touch with CO from now on? I recently emailed to the team email and got a reply that the mailbox is not in use anymore and it was redirected to gsm.brisbane. the mail further said that reply to cases will not be made from that new email.
> 
> Anyone has experienced the same and eventually got a reply from CO?


I Have same experience with few others as well. This incidence has happened only whose CO are from Brisbane team. Team 31, Team 33, Team 34 are merged now and you have contacted after 24th April 2014, will get this kind of reply from a common gsmbrisebane team. After waiting few days, you may get reply like this 

"Please note that an operational change means that all cases are now looked after by a Team of case officers and not by any one individual case officer. This will not affect the processing of cases. For any future questions regarding your case please email [email protected]"


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Dear members, 
I have some confusions regarding the steps of the immigration process. I am applying for 189/190 being the main applicant (structural engineer) where my husband and 6 month old kid will be my dependent. My husband will sit for ielts at June and will get his results at july. I have to issue my daughters passport. I already submitted EOI for 189 and 190 both. 

My queries are, 
1. after getting the invitation form EOI what will be my next step? if I go for state sponsorship , whether my husbands ielts and my childs passport will be needed or not?? 

2. If i do not apply for state sponsorship , how can I apply for 189? will my childs passport and my husbands ielts score will be needed there? 
3. When do I need to pay the fees? 


so far I know the flow chart is like that 

education+ experience assessemnt----> IELTS (GENERAL) ---->submit EOI-----> get invitation for the visa-----> apply for the visa (through ? web site? ) ----> pay the fees-----> wait for CO assign----> fill up form 80 for both main and dependent applicant -----> P.C.C for both main and dependent applicant-----> Medical---> wait for grant.. 


Am I right at the process?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I Have same experience with few others as well. This incidence has happened only whose CO are from Brisbane team. Team 31, Team 33, Team 34 are merged now and you have contacted after 24th April 2014, will get this kind of reply from a common gsmbrisebane team. After waiting few days, you may get reply like this
> 
> "Please note that an operational change means that all cases are now looked after by a Team of case officers and not by any one individual case officer. This will not affect the processing of cases. For any future questions regarding your case please email [email protected]"


Thanks Mirza...as always.

This means I may still get a reply. I was little worried as the first line of the email said the following 'Thank you for your email.
Enquiries about cases will not be responded to from this mailbox.'


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

1. after getting the invitation form EOI what will be my next step? if I go for state sponsorship , whether my husbands ielts and my childs passport will be needed or not?? 
---*For 190 route; you have to get State nomination first to get an invitation from EOI. passport of your child required at the time of visa application and Your partner Ielts you could submit after your visa application ( within three weeks is better.) *
2. If i do not apply for state sponsorship , how can I apply for 189? will my childs passport and my husbands ielts score will be needed there?
*--For 189 route , you would get an invitation for visa application from EOI within few rounds. passport of your child required at the time of visa application and Your partner Ielts you could submit after your visa application ( within three weeks is better.) 
*
3. When do I need to pay the fees? 
*You have to pay at the time of visa application online.*




*assessment -----> IELTS (GENERAL/ Academic)---->submit EOI-----> get invitation for the visa-----> apply for the visa online + Pay online ------------> upload all your documents+ Form 80+ Medical+PCC------------->wait for CO to ask for any further documents or get direct grant. *

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Frontloading PCC+Med before CO assigned - shows u r among the most optimists.
If u score 65+, 189 is better choice unless u have NSW or VIC 190


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

:cell::cell:...did anyone got the CALL today??


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

mmn said:


> :cell::cell:...did anyone got the CALL today??


U got call?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mmn said:


> :cell::cell:...did anyone got the CALL today??


Who called you ? Your CO ? Inquiring what exactly ?


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Who called you ? Your CO ? Inquiring what exactly ?


:hand::hand: Chill gys.....i wanted to know if any new grant today or not, cause i'm waiting the same for long...:ranger::ranger:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

With great respect to thewall vi, it is undeniable that 189 is better choice than 190 for Permanent residency in Australia. Because 189 gives you the freedom to live and work anywhere in Australia.

However, if you consider the context of 189 Bangladeshi applicant's long security check ques, 190 is better choice . Because, 190 Bangladeshi applicants get faster grant which reduces the tension and frustrations of whole immigration process.



thewall said:


> Frontloading PCC+Med before CO assigned - shows u r among the most optimists.
> If u score 65+, 189 is better choice unless u have NSW or VIC 190


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mmn said:


> :hand::hand: Chill gys.....i wanted to know if any new grant today or not, cause i'm waiting the same for long...:ranger::ranger:


If u r waiting for long what will u call mine?


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> If u r waiting for long what will u call mine?


:yo::yo:........i would love to hear your grant news b4 mine. let's PRAY. ray2:ray2:


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> If u r waiting for long what will u call mine?


Bro, your time line really scares me


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> With great respect to thewall vi, it is undeniable that 189 is better choice than 190 for Permanent residency in Australia. Because 189 gives you the freedom to live and work anywhere in Australia.
> 
> However, if you consider the context of 189 Bangladeshi applicant's long security check ques, 190 is better choice . Because, 190 Bangladeshi applicants get faster grant which reduces the tension and frustrations of whole immigration process.



Sure mate, tastes differ 

how is Perth anyway, job market, budget impact etc...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Today my co requested for further docs..my husband's primary secondary school. .who funded his mba education. .what did we meant with the term official purpose. .so does that mean my file hasn't been sent to external checking yet..so should I have to calculate time from now? ? Feeling depressed.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

shukti said:


> Today my co requested for further docs..my husband's primary secondary school. .who funded his mba education. .what did we meant with the term official purpose. .so does that mean my file hasn't been sent to external checking yet..so should I have to calculate time from now? ? Feeling depressed.


Have u submitted form80 for your husband?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Have u submitted form80 for your husband?


Yes...but school's detail address wasn't there. ..also..some official trips I didn't say the reason specifically. .


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

shukti said:


> Yes...but school's detail address wasn't there. ..also..some official trips I didn't say the reason specifically. .


Was it from your CO or from a Different Team?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ozstyle said:


> Was it from your CO or from a Different Team?


Initially I was given no case officer.only adelaid team 8. .but co is named mark this time sent the request. ..


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

shukti said:


> Initially I was given no case officer.only adelaid team 8. .but co is named mark this time sent the request. ..


Yes. Mark Is from Team 13 and hes not a Case officier. Team 13 are AO (Administrative officier) works as a liase between Security Teams & your case officiers..
What sort information were asked from you?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ozstyle said:


> Yes. Mark Is from Team 13 and hes not a Case officier. Team 13 are AO (Administrative officier) works as a liase between Security Teams & your case officiers..
> What sort information were asked from you?


My husband's school name. .as it wasn't given. ..who funded his bba and mba degree. ..and what did he specifically do in official purpose trips..oh and his email address. ..that's it. .so, mark is ao..so am I in security check. .so is my husband? ?


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

shukti said:


> My husband's school name. .as it wasn't given. ..who funded his bba and mba degree. ..and what did he specifically do in official purpose trips..oh and his email address. ..that's it. .so, mark is ao..so am I in security check. .so is my husband? ?


Yes. they ask these sort of questions out of form 80 or based on information you have provided, to know your entire past and do their calculation. 
Well, Technically all High Risk countries applicants go thru Security/external Checks, Mainly the primary Applicant. So if you are the primary applicant, yes you are eligible for it others if you are a secondary applicant and not claiming any points, you may not be subjected to any external checking.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ozstyle said:


> Yes. they ask these sort of questions out of form 80 or based on information you have provided, to know your entire past and do their calculation.
> Well, Technically all High Risk countries applicants go thru Security/external Checks, Mainly the primary Applicant. So if you are the primary applicant, yes you are eligible for it others if you are a secondary applicant and not claiming any points, you may not be subjected to any external checking.


No, I am not claiming any point from him..so these types of questions are normal? My agent said he never saw this funding question for dependant. .if he is not providing me any points still they will complete the data base I guess..


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

shukti said:


> No, I am not claiming any point from him..so these types of questions are normal? My agent said he never saw this funding question for dependant. .if he is not providing me any points still they will complete the data base I guess..


since he is an male dependent, These AO are required to update the records as per their requirement. Yes, Team 13 was introduced recently and their help your case officer to process your case

"Your application has not been allocated to team 13 for assessment. Team 13 is conducting preliminary preparation of your case to allow faster processing when allocated to a case officer. "

Well. Cant say if these sort of questions are normal but does mean your application has progressed to the next stage of processing.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ozstyle said:


> since he is an male dependent, These AO are required to update the records as per their requirement. Yes, Team 13 was introduced recently and their help your case officer to process your case
> 
> "Your application has not been allocated to team 13 for assessment. Team 13 is conducting preliminary preparation of your case to allow faster processing when allocated to a case officer. "
> 
> Well. Cant say if these sort of questions are normal but does mean your application has progressed to the next stage of processing.


Thanks bhaiya. .for the informations


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

shukti said:


> Thanks bhaiya. .for the informations


Anytime


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> since he is an male dependent, These AO are required to update the records as per their requirement. Yes, Team 13 was introduced recently and their help your case officer to process your case
> 
> "Your application has not been allocated to team 13 for assessment. Team 13 is conducting preliminary preparation of your case to allow faster processing when allocated to a case officer. "
> 
> Well. Cant say if these sort of questions are normal but does mean your application has progressed to the next stage of processing.


CO's questions regarding Shukti's dependent are really strange, i have never seen such. After submitting form 80, co generally never ask anything except the ielts of dependent. However, i think male or female dependent is not a factor. Anyway best of luck.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

rashid.amm said:


> CO's questions regarding Shukti's dependent are really strange, i have never seen such. After submitting form 80, co generally never ask anything except the ielts of dependent. However, i think male or female dependent is not a factor. Anyway best of luck.


Well another agent of the agency told me that..new set of co is introduced. .so new question type will come..also my husband's undergrad is from abroad. .so funding question comes naturally. .don't know what's happening. .


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

shukti said:


> Well another agent of the agency told me that..new set of co is introduced. .so new question type will come..also my husband's undergrad is from abroad. .so funding question comes naturally. .don't know what's happening. .


Yes, "my husband's undergrad is from abroad"--it may be a factor. Also, individual CO system is no more (may be), so new type of questions may come....but it is an extra hassle for us. Recently (about 2 weeks back) i wrote to my co, she replied with copy/paste answer but still individual. Actually, i think before july, nothing will be clear, may be a new set of policy is coming....may Almighty save us from further hassle.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

rashid.amm said:


> Yes, "my husband's undergrad is from abroad"--it may be a factor. Also, individual CO system is no more (may be), so new type of questions may come....but it is an extra hassle for us. Recently (about 2 weeks back) i wrote to my co, she replied with copy/paste answer but still individual. Actually, i think before july, nothing will be clear, may be a new set of policy is coming....may Almighty save us from further hassle.


Only for bangladeshis! !


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

shukti said:


> Only for bangladeshis! !


Ours (Bangladeshi's) are always exceptional.....i.e. written duration policy for 189 is one yr....but for india 2/3 months......and for bangladesh more than one year. So it doesn't matter what is written there.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear all

lets meet all Bangladeshi applicants in Dhaka & arrange a special Du'aah Mahfil for our faster Grant. Let the blessings from the Almighty be upon our applications. What else we can do now? 

sometimes, its really difficult to tolerate this delay......

Regards

Mr. Fingerscrossed. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Ours (Bangladeshi's) are always exceptional.....i.e. written duration policy for 189 is one yr....but for india 2/3 months......and for bangladesh more than one year. So it doesn't matter what is written there.


Its not only Bangladeshis, any country with questionable image goes through the process. 

No point comparing with India because its a Non-Islamic state, and for them engaging in terror activity against western interest doesn't make any sense, on the other hand countries like Russia would in most case go through the lengthy process because even though its a non-Islamic state, it is against the Western Block that includes Australia. 

I'm pretty sure this how they decide the processing of applications in most part.

One aspect that's probably unique to us that our applications are given extremely low priority because we probably haven't created enough Values in the world stage, rather, the opposite ..... if you get me .....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shukti said:


> Well another agent of the agency told me that..new set of co is introduced. .so new question type will come..also my husband's undergrad is from abroad. .so funding question comes naturally. .don't know what's happening. .




this Team 13 is not new, and thankfully I had my Grant not long after i was contacted. And like said Team13 is different from your main stream CO teams. they checks integrity of your information and seeks if anything is missing in Form-80

Cheers!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

thewall said:


> this Team 13 is not new, and thankfully I had my Grant not long after i was contacted. And like said Team13 is different from your main stream CO teams. they checks integrity of your information and seeks if anything is missing in Form-80
> 
> Cheers!


Team 13 also contacted with you?when did they do so.if yes? What type of question they asked for? I think in my case some informations were really missing. .still what did you mean with checking integrity. .


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Dear all
> 
> lets meet all Bangladeshi applicants in Dhaka & arrange a special Du'aah Mahfil for our faster Grant. Let the blessings from the Almighty be upon our applications. What else we can do now?
> 
> ...


ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shukti said:


> Team 13 also contacted with you?when did they do so.if yes? What type of question they asked for? I think in my case some informations were really missing. .still what did you mean with checking integrity. .



dont worry too much about wht and why they asked, just use your common sense to answer. I dont recall exactly (now almost 10 months bak) but there were about 4 of those, More often I heard how did u finance gap period/education etc..., overseas travels etc.. , may be some missing dates when u r supposed to show 10 years residence history, so on... i guess it is to keep the data base of migrants past history & whereabouts.

keep :rockon:


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

thewall said:


> dont worry too much about wht and why they asked, just use your common sense to answer. I dont recall exactly (now almost 10 months bak) but there were about 4 of those, More often I heard how did u finance gap period/education etc..., overseas travels etc.. , may be some missing dates when u r supposed to show 10 years residence history, so on... i guess it is to keep the data base of migrants past history & whereabouts.
> 
> keep :rockon:


Oh thanks!!


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

I was away for sometime for reasons beyond my control and on my return I see beautiful posts of GRANTS and PCC & MED requests. I am really happy for those of you who have got the good news, Congrats!!!


As far as my application is concerned, I am yet to receive a PCC or MED request. Waiting game continues.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Just passed one year today before I even realized. Hairs are turning grey quicker than I thought..

Sent an email few days before asking of the status but I just got my email redirected to gsm.brisbane group email. Still no reply from anyone.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*No 190 grants after february 2013??*

Gys i have heard that no BD applicant has got 190 grant after Feb 2013, is that right??....


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mmn said:


> Gys i have heard that no BD applicant has got 190 grant after Feb 2013, is that right??....


who told you? is it really true??    :car:


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

I have just received med and PCC request which I will have to submit within 28 days, however due to some reason I have traveled out of my country of residence and will not be there for sometime and may not be able to comply with the med and pcc request within the stipulated time. Any idea what I should do?


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Zolter said:


> I have just received med and PCC request which I will have to submit within 28 days, however due to some reason I have traveled out of my country of residence and will not be there for sometime and may not be able to comply with the med and pcc request within the stipulated time. Any idea what I should do?


Advance Congratulations, Brother. You better let your CO know about your situation and ask his/her advice on this. I think its possible to do med outside BD.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Zolter said:


> I have just received med and PCC request which I will have to submit within 28 days, however due to some reason I have traveled out of my country of residence and will not be there for sometime and may not be able to comply with the med and pcc request within the stipulated time. Any idea what I should do?


First of all congratulation for getting PCC request. (the situation is now such state that PCC request is considered half grant  ). What i know that if you don't stay more than 3 months outside of your country, you don't require to submit that country PCC. But If you require to do so you need to apply PCC for that country first and mail your CO with application document to prove that u have already request for PCC. This is important because, in any case u got gate PCC within 28 days, CO will consider to extend days based on your PCC application date.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zolter said:


> I have just received med and PCC request which I will have to submit within 28 days, however due to some reason I have traveled out of my country of residence and will not be there for sometime and may not be able to comply with the med and pcc request within the stipulated time. Any idea what I should do?


Congrats Zolter brother in advance. 

You can perform your medical in any country of the world as their specification. In addition, there is alos few guideline for PCC. Below links may help 

Help and support


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

Zolter said:


> I have just received med and PCC request which I will have to submit within 28 days, however due to some reason I have traveled out of my country of residence and will not be there for sometime and may not be able to comply with the med and pcc request within the stipulated time. Any idea what I should do?


Congrats...good luck with further steps...grant is knocking on your door finally.


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I have just received med and PCC request which I will have to submit within 28 days, however due to some reason I have traveled out of my country of residence and will not be there for sometime and may not be able to comply with the med and pcc request within the stipulated time. Any idea what I should do?


Congrats for the advancement! I guess you are worried about your Nigerian PCC, you can ask any of your friend to collect it for you as money talks there


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> who told you? is it really true??    :car:


... it was revealed during a discussion among some of our prospective aussie migrants and i guess this may b right as in this forum in april and may i cant remember i saw any 190 BD applicant said the he/she got grant. :ear::ear:


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

An observation !!

Since late Jan'14, ppl are getting delay emails, that means, in the half way of the financial year, they saw the cap to be reached....if you observe previous 489 invitations per round, it was around 100 per month...so maximum visa consumed by 190ers....if half of these 190 applicants got stuck up at middle of this year...i can imagine it wouldn't be easy in next year too...in the meantime, many ppl applied for the same. Since, there is no correct pattern how DIBP processes the applications, many old applications might be left unattended....only God know, when this plight would be over.... ray: ray:


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

mmn said:


> Gys i have heard that no BD applicant has got 190 grant after Feb 2013, is that right??....


No, it's not correct. My friend got his 190 visa in March 2014. It took 5 and half months for the whole process. He was onshore applicant.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

OZHope said:


> No, it's not correct. My friend got his 190 visa in March 2014. It took 5 and half months for the whole process. He was onshore applicant.


...onshore!!


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

shukti said:


> No, I am not claiming any point from him..so these types of questions are normal? My agent said he never saw this funding question for dependant. .if he is not providing me any points still they will complete the data base I guess..


Those questions are normal. They are related to FORM 80 which team 13 are preparing for external checks.

In my case they asked numerous questions about my girlfriend education history, residence historyetc, even though we wrote everything in Form 80. Obviously, both applicants are under external checks. 

Also, many other applicants from other countries (B&H, Pakistan, Iran, etc) are undergoing through external checks. B&H is not islamic country, yet my application is under external checks procedure.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I have just received med and PCC request which I will have to submit within 28 days, however due to some reason I have traveled out of my country of residence and will not be there for sometime and may not be able to comply with the med and pcc request within the stipulated time. Any idea what I should do?


Hi Zolter, 

Congrats! I am very happy for you and glad that you also got the pcc/med call.

If you are happy to make a quick move into australia, you can ask your CO to extend your medicals and give you a couple of weeks once your PCC is submitted!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Urlacher said:


> Those questions are normal. They are related to FORM 80 which team 13 are preparing for external checks.
> 
> In my case they asked numerous questions about my girlfriend education history, residence historyetc, even though we wrote everything in Form 80. Obviously, both applicants are under external checks.
> 
> Also, many other applicants from other countries (B&H, Pakistan, Iran, etc) are undergoing through external checks. B&H is not islamic country, yet my application is under external checks procedure.


So should I be happy that process started or sad that we are in external checking ..long waiting begins. .


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

kaemran said:


> Congrats for the advancement! I guess you are worried about your Nigerian PCC, you can ask any of your friend to collect it for you as money talks there



This is the Best idea.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mmn said:


> ...onshore!!


I was offshore and see my signature.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> who told you? is it really true??    :car:


Not true! :drum::drum:


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Zolter said:


> I have just received med and PCC request which I will have to submit within 28 days, however due to some reason I have traveled out of my country of residence and will not be there for sometime and may not be able to comply with the med and pcc request within the stipulated time. Any idea what I should do?


congrats in advance brother.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

kaemran said:


> Congrats for the advancement! I guess you are worried about your Nigerian PCC, you can ask any of your friend to collect it for you as money talks there





Zolter said:


> I have just received med and PCC request which I will have to submit within 28 days, however due to some reason I have traveled out of my country of residence and will not be there for sometime and may not be able to comply with the med and pcc request within the stipulated time. Any idea what I should do?


Hi.

There is two ways:

1) Inform the CO about the situation and let CO know the tentative time when can you provide the PCC and MED. Get the consent and relax.

2) Do something through which you can get the PCC even if you are outside residence and get the MEd done from the place you are in.

I Prefer CO notification and do that ASAP.

Best of Luck.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> I was offshore and see my signature.


Hello brother,
Have you applied from outside of Bangladesh or are you living abroad for a long time? If not, then what do you think is the reason for your speedy grant? Please give us some suggestions.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

shukti said:


> So should I be happy that process started or sad that we are in external checking ..long waiting begins. .


Patience...it is good that on this forum Bangladesh people supports each other...

I needed time to accept the fact that I will have to wait so long, as I expected decision in 3
- 4 months.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

tirupoti said:


> Hello brother,
> Have you applied from outside of Bangladesh or are you living abroad for a long time? If not, then what do you think is the reason for your speedy grant? Please give us some suggestions.


.....one of my BD friend also got visa in dec13 lodging in sep13 applying from BD. i guess that time sep-dec 13 got most of the grants faster than other times.:juggle::juggle:


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mmn said:


> .....one of my BD friend also got visa in dec13 lodging in sep13 applying from BD. i guess that time sep-dec 13 got most of the grants faster than other times.:juggle::juggle:


Did he apply for 189?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I have just received med and PCC request which I will have to submit within 28 days, however due to some reason I have traveled out of my country of residence and will not be there for sometime and may not be able to comply with the med and pcc request within the stipulated time. Any idea what I should do?


Congr8s!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tirupoti said:


> Hello brother,
> Have you applied from outside of Bangladesh or are you living abroad for a long time? If not, then what do you think is the reason for your speedy grant? Please give us some suggestions.


I had applied from Dhaka, Bangladesh. 
I had never been living abroad; only visited Thailand as tourist for five days. 
Not only me; lot of Bangladeshi applicants got their speedy grant at my times.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I had applied from Dhaka, Bangladesh.
> I had never been living abroad; only visited Thailand as tourist for five days.
> Not only me; lot of Bangladeshi applicants got their speedy grant at my times.


He is right. In 2012 initial times the grant was moving fasters. 2 of my friend got 189 grant within 5 months.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Pothik said:


> He is right. In 2012 initial times the grant was moving fasters. 2 of my friend got 189 grant within 5 months.


My timeline was not 2012 , rather June 20113.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> My timeline was not 2012 , rather June 20113.


20113? 

Nice to see Mithu's presence even though he got visa long time back (Helping natured guy) 

Mithu, where are you? Bangladesh or Perth?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> 20113?
> 
> Nice to see Mithu's presence even though he got visa long time back (Helping natured guy)
> 
> Mithu, where are you? Bangladesh or Perth?


Nice to see you jre05 here.
I have visited OZ for my initial entry just few days back and would like to move perth permanently in mid February, 2015.

How about you?

I am now a fan of your writing in various thread . Salute you for your contributions to this forum. If you have some times , visit this thread mate. My country people of subclass 189 and also 190 are stuck with DIBP slow grant. Shade some light here.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Nice to see you jre05 here.
> I have visited OZ for my initial entry just few days back and would like to move perth permanently in mid February, 2015.
> 
> How about you?
> ...


Hi Mithu, thank you so much for the reply.

I just saw your name "Mithu" as last post in this thread and hence was curious to just skim through, and I couldn't stop myself from writing in this thread for you  

Well nice to know that you made initial entry and your plans, so moving to celebrate valentines day there huh  

Well I am permanently moving in Aug 2014 (Just 2 more months), will see you in Perth sometime as committed 

Sure, I will help everyone here as much as I am available here. It would rather be a great feeling and honor to help your county people as well as everyone across world here, and really I find joy in helping and connecting with cross cultural people like you do   Out of others, one of your country guy helped me a lot too, his name is Sunlight11  He was so kind and helpful always. He also helps everyone like you here. I always owe a lot.

Don't say my fan haha thats too much, you are in fact a great source and guiding light to many including me, I remember our Form 80 days and that thread of yours an year back  Form 80 CEO 

Nice to see you too always in the forum around in spite of your busy schedule and your long back visa grant. 

Have a great day


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Nice to see you jre05 here.
> I have visited OZ for my initial entry just few days back and would like to move perth permanently in mid February, 2015.
> 
> How about you?
> ...


Dear Mithu Bhai,

Since you have made it to Oz land, why don't you share some real experiences about job market, housing, etc.....what skills are sought after most? how BD Accountants are surviving over there?? BTW What kind of job you are after, Did you get any ray of hope or whatsoever???

Regards,

:yield:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Dear Mithu Bhai,
> 
> Since you have made it to Oz land, why don't you share some real experiences about job market, housing, etc.....what skills are sought after most? how BD Accountants are surviving over there?? BTW What kind of job you are after, Did you get any ray of hope or whatsoever???
> 
> ...


Dear mamunvega,
No worries about survival in oz land as we are a fighter nation. Just have to keep in mind that you should not ignore any jobs and have to have can-do attitude. Initially you may not get job related to your field for 3 to 6 months. 

In Melbourne, I met one Bangladeshi accountant who initially entered into a job for local experience without pay for six months. He survived there with some casual jobs at that time . After six months, he got a decent job. The ray of hopes are everywhere. I observed , nobody was worry about survive there after six months . Everybody is doing decent job after some struggling period. First job breakthrough is the key.

Cheers!
Mithu


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear mamunvega,
> No worries about survival in oz land as we are a fighter nation. Just have to keep in mind that you should not ignore any jobs and have to have can-do attitude. Initially you may not get job related to your field for 3 to 6 months.
> 
> In Melbourne, I met one Bangladeshi accountant who initially entered into a job for local experience without pay for six months. He survived there with some casual jobs at that time . After six months, he got a decent job. The ray of hopes are everywhere. I observed , nobody was worry about survive there after six months . Everybody is doing decent job after some struggling period. First job breakthrough is the key.
> ...


:thumb::thumb::thumb: Great to know that you made your initial entry....and thakns for sharing, guiding things long after the grant, people usually leave the forum after grant. your sharing definitely will help other BD applicants avoid the pitfalls and i guess all BD migrants should stay united in this regard as many of our countrymen gave bad impression overseas which resulted sufferings for deserving candidates.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear mamunvega,
> No worries about survival in oz land as we are a fighter nation. Just have to keep in mind that you should not ignore any jobs and have to have can-do attitude. Initially you may not get job related to your field for 3 to 6 months.
> 
> In Melbourne, I met one Bangladeshi accountant who initially entered into a job for local experience without pay for six months. He survived there with some casual jobs at that time . After six months, he got a decent job. The ray of hopes are everywhere. I observed , nobody was worry about survive there after six months . Everybody is doing decent job after some struggling period. First job breakthrough is the key.
> ...


Hello Mithu, I must join in as there talks about accountant going on. Good to see that you have already had some time in Australia. obviously the six months in between time you mentioned one must have to look for odd jobs to survive. What is your take in that line. Is it even easy to get a job say for example in a supermarket like Coles initially with a PR? thanks in advance.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hi Mithu, thank you so much for the reply.
> 
> I just saw your name "Mithu" as last post in this thread and hence was curious to just skim through, and I couldn't stop myself from writing in this thread for you
> 
> ...



Hi.

Why everyone is moving to Perth? 

I am also Planned to move into Perth in this Dec 2014.

May be see you all there :music:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Hello Mithu, I must join in as there talks about accountant going on. Good to see that you have already had some time in Australia. obviously the six months in between time you mentioned one must have to look for odd jobs to survive. What is your take in that line. Is it even easy to get a job say for example in a supermarket like Coles initially with a PR? thanks in advance.


Dear Australia1,
First I have to say that I have just made my initial entry in oz ; not yet the Permanent move. I was curious to know the way to survive there though the tour was short ( only 15 days). 

Well, you could get odd jobs like chain-shops Coles. However, you have to have some references, driver license and up-to-date police clearance certificate.

For references you could include your friends , colleagues, seniors or relatives in oz. For your driver license you could use Bangladeshi Driving license for three months only and in the mean time you have to seat for exam of Australian driver license. Most important thing for a permanent mover is to take a Police clearance certificates from Bangladesh, just few days before your flight. Because, Police clearance certificates valid there only for 3 months.

Cheers!
Mithu


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Why everyone is moving to Perth?
> 
> ...


Because, Perth is for Pothik or Pothik is for Perth and we all are pothik (traveller).


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Today my medical expires. Frustration is going beyond the tolerable level


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

I got my pcc req on 19 th May,14. I have submitted it to my agent. He told me yesterday he sent my pcc through email to co. However, today still it's showing requested in my immiaccount. Any idea!!!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

urcompeer said:


> I got my pcc req on 19 th March,14. I have submitted it to my agent. He told me yesterday he sent my pcc through email to co. However, today still it's showing requested in my immiaccount. Any idea!!!


first of all, why it took you to send your PCC for more than two months...we bd applicants already in backlog, you should have been more proactive.sorry to say that..:sorry:..however, your immiaccount will show RECEIVED once its downloaded by the CO....best of luck !!! :fingerscrossed: 

:behindsofa:


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

urcompeer said:


> I got my pcc req on 19 th March,14. I have submitted it to my agent. He told me yesterday he sent my pcc through email to co. However, today still it's showing requested in my immiaccount. Any idea!!!


this is their system glitch. Within two or three days you will the status changed to "Received"
Cheers.


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> first of all, why it took you to send your PCC for more than two months...we bd applicants already in backlog, you should have been more proactive.sorry to say that..:sorry:..however, your immiaccount will show RECEIVED once its downloaded by the CO....best of luck !!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> :behindsofa:


Sorry bro. i did mistake that will be 19th May,2014 instead of March. Thanks


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

urcompeer said:


> Sorry bro. i did mistake that will be 19th May,2014 instead of March. Thanks


Still Congrates...I hope Grant is taking off for you now, it will land safely in Dhaka in few weeks time for You...:loco:


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> Today my medical expires. Frustration is going beyond the tolerable level


Hi inlhmia

can you pls le me know if you had to provide PCC for Singapore. I applied 189 back in oct 2012 and now residing in Singapore for more than one year. I was requested additional info yesterday in form 80. I submitted form 80 in Dec. 2012. 

Thanks


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Dear All, 
I have applied for 189 visa/233411 on 17th May'2014. Discrimination to the BD applicants has made me sad and worried. I have a question to our senior brothers. I have been living abroad for last 6 years and doing a job in my field. Do you think this can make my process faster than the case if I would apply from Bangladesh?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tirupoti said:


> Dear All,
> I have applied for 189 visa/233411 on 17th May'2014. Discrimination to the BD applicants has made me sad and worried. I have a question to our senior brothers. I have been living abroad for last 6 years and doing a job in my field. Do you think this can make my process faster than the case if I would apply from Bangladesh?


No dear, not; absolutely not. :violin:


----------



## sahaque (Apr 17, 2013)

Removed


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi inlhmia
> 
> can you pls le me know if you had to provide PCC for Singapore. I applied 189 back in oct 2012 and now residing in Singapore for more than one year. I was requested additional info yesterday in form 80. I submitted form 80 in Dec. 2012.
> 
> Thanks


Hi msobhan,
I haven't provided any PCC. As u know singapore police will not provide any PCC for foreign nationals. I am waiting for my CO's request. why ur CO asked for additional info? Btw good to know you are working in singapore. What professional category did u applied for?


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> Hi msobhan,
> I haven't provided any PCC. As u know singapore police will not provide any PCC for foreign nationals. I am waiting for my CO's request. why ur CO asked for additional info? Btw good to know you are working in singapore. What professional category did u applied for?



Hi inlhmia

Thanks for the reply. They have asked about overseas travel and primary and high school education. They asked me these info after 17 months of submission of form 80. My medical has also expired 5 months back. So my CO may again ask me to do medical. 
We can only get PCC from Sing Police after CO requests right?
Pls keep in touch.

Thanks


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi inlhmia
> 
> Thanks for the reply. They have asked about overseas travel and primary and high school education. They asked me these info after 17 months of submission of form 80. My medical has also expired 5 months back. So my CO may again ask me to do medical.
> We can only get PCC from Sing Police after CO requests right?
> ...


Hi msobhan,
whats your timeline? please update. It is really weird that they need primary school education record. No idea why they are asking so. PM me if you require anything.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi inlhmia
> 
> Thanks for the reply. They have asked about overseas travel and primary and high school education. They asked me these info after 17 months of submission of form 80. My medical has also expired 5 months back. So my CO may again ask me to do medical.
> We can only get PCC from Sing Police after CO requests right?
> ...


I guess, in your Form 80 you mentioned about your Primary & High School Education right?? Now, what else do they want to know about these?? Are they asking for any sort of records??

Thanks


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

Dear All, 

I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.  

Regards,
Leo


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


Alhamdulillah. Grt news indeed. Congratulations bro.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


Big congrats bro. It is really a good news for the day


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


Congrats *Leo_*


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

leo_ said:


> dear all,
> 
> i have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that. :d
> 
> ...


_wowwwwwwwwww....congrats bro........_


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...




Congrats!!!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


Its a Great News Indeed !! Where you want to settle Leo Bhai ???

Congratulations !! I am sure you are enjoying this Rainy Day in Dhaka !!! 

:flame: :smow: :tea:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


Many Many Congrats to you and your family. I have closely eye on your post and finally your tune has come. 

Best of Luck


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

congratulations!..... as i said, there is nothing to be tensed about except waiting patiently....  




Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Its a Great News Indeed !! Where you want to settle Leo Bhai ???
> 
> Congratulations !! I am sure you are enjoying this Rainy Day in Dhaka !!!
> 
> :flame: :smow: :tea:


Mamun bhai, 

I have not decided as yet .. Yes the rain is making my mood today .. haha .. Thank you ..


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Many Many Congrats to you and your family. I have closely eye on your post and finally your tune has come.
> 
> Best of Luck


Thanks Mirza bhai, Hope your one is next ..


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> congratulations!..... as i said, there is nothing to be tensed about except waiting patiently....


Thanks babu bhai ..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


congrats Bhaiya..very good news to start the day with...


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


Big congrats bro........


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Leo Brother,

Congratulations! You deserve it. You have had to wait almost 19 months since your application was lodged. I am sure you are feeling like a gas-baloon.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Hi Leo Brother,
> 
> Congratulations! You deserve it. You have had to wait almost 19 months since your application was lodged. I am sure you are feeling like a gas-baloon.


Yes bro I feel free ..  Thanks


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


Congrats bhai.. All the best


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats Leo bhai. End result is worth the long wait.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...



Alhamdulillah


CONGRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTSSSSSSSSSSS Brother 

So Happy to see the Grant. 

What last entry date they have provided for you?

Best of Luck


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


:whoo::whoo::whoo:.....i remember when i joined this forum, i used to see LEO vai's waiting notes for his grant......it's been a lonnnnnnnnng.....journey for him. But at the end he became victorious. In Sha Allah we all shall smile like leo vai.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


That's Great  .. Congrats and Enjoy the Moment ..!


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


Congrats...all the best:lock1:


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


Alhamdulillah.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely wonderful news. We are all absolutely grateful to almighty Allah for your grant.
It takes 1 years 6 months 24 days for you to receive the grant.
Let us all pray and hope that all November and December applicants receive their grants within the similar time frame.
Merciful Allah may bless us all.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Alhamdulillah
> 
> 
> CONGRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTSSSSSSSSSSS Brother
> ...


Thanks bro .. April 2015


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


:drum:Congrats brother! Keep me in your prayer.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Guys yesterday I sent an Inquery about my app, still no reply, Official timeline is 7 days as you know...

However, my last inquiries in January were not replied, and now I'm having an eerie feeling same will happen too this time ...

So my question is how many of you had this type of super-silent CO who don't bother to reply at all? Or even if you've given the reply, generally how many days it took?

Any answer will be highly appreciated ...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Its been 71 days since eVISA, although they mentioned they allocate CO within 50 days to 64 days...but in my case no sign of anything at all.....Allah please help me...Brothers & Sisters, lets pray for one another...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Guys yesterday I sent an Inquery about my app, still no reply, Official timeline is 7 days as you know...
> 
> However, my last inquiries in January were not replied, and now I'm having an eerie feeling same will happen too this time ...
> 
> ...


Have u got an automated reply whether ur inquiry have been received?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Have u got an automated reply whether ur inquiry have been received?


Yes, I had it both the times...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

One question is bugging my mind for a long time so couldn't stop but mention it here...If they refuse a VISA application, how soon do they do that ? Is there any example, they have refused VISA after the external check..if yes, what was the reason for that? 

does anyone know of any reason of 190 VISA refusals?? 

Regards,


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> One question is bugging my mind for a long time so couldn't stop but mention it here...If they refuse a VISA application, how soon do they do that ? Is there any example, they have refused VISA after the external check..if yes, what was the reason for that?
> 
> does anyone know of any reason of 190 VISA refusals??
> 
> Regards,


I think if they were to refuse an application they do it before sending it off for external security checks. Reasons for refusal mostly seen include not being able to prove the points claimed in the EOI.

An application can only get refused after security check if they find out that a person is a threat to the national security. Haven't seen one happening like this though.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mamunvega said:


> One question is bugging my mind for a long time so couldn't stop but mention it here...If they refuse a VISA application, how soon do they do that ? Is there any example, they have refused VISA after the external check..if yes, what was the reason for that?
> 
> does anyone know of any reason of 190 VISA refusals??
> 
> Regards,


very early, unless on character or security ground.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


Dear Mr Leo, Congrats ..
Please give me one information....for doing medical 2nd time how did you get the medical forms?...
Please ...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mmn said:


> gys, i thought b4 july1 there wd b no 190 grant, i think i'm wrong. go to this link...:spy::spy::spy:
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


did you get any delay email?? did you upload Form 80? if yes, is it before or after CO asked for it??? 

In terms of 190 grants i don't the number is a lot. Its the 189ers who are roaring right now with their golden emails.

thanks :mad2::mad2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Guys yesterday I sent an Inquery about my app, still no reply, Official timeline is 7 days as you know...
> 
> However, my last inquiries in January were not replied, and now I'm having an eerie feeling same will happen too this time ...
> 
> ...


Friends any thought on the above? How responsive your CO was? Or normally how many days it took for you guys to get any reply ??


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> did you get any delay email?? did you upload Form 80? if yes, is it before or after CO asked for it???
> 
> In terms of 190 grants i don't the number is a lot. Its the 189ers who are roaring right now with their golden emails.
> 
> thanks :mad2::mad2::fingerscrossed:



yes, i got delay email.....co never asked for form80.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Guys yesterday I sent an Inquery about my app, still no reply, Official timeline is 7 days as you know...
> 
> However, my last inquiries in January were not replied, and now I'm having an eerie feeling same will happen too this time ...
> 
> ...


I mailed 2 times to my co and got reply by next working day


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant notification today morning. Alhamdulillah .. Thank you all for the help. Inshallah, many more grants are on the way. I am looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


I just noticed it. What a big news at the end of laborious day. Congrajulation brother.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Friends any thought on the above? How responsive your CO was? Or normally how many days it took for you guys to get any reply ??


I usually get the reply on same day or the next. Last time I sent email to my CO regarding delay, she replied same day (general reply), also another person (a manager may be) replied the same thing 3 days later.

But so far my experience is, CO is very quick in responding my queries and very kind in words. I also sent her email regarding my change of Australian address, she responded in details, which was really helpful.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

mmn said:


> yes, i got delay email.....co never asked for form80.


Asking a silly question. What is delay email??


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Asking a silly question. What is delay email??


Delay email in this context relates to visa 190. Apparently quota for 190 visa is already used up and further visas will be issued after July 14. Emails sent by the COs explaining this delay in visa issuance is being referred by 'delay email' by some 190 applicants.

Others may have alternative explanation.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Delay email in this context relates to visa 190. Apparently quota for 190 visa is already used up and further visas will be issued after July 14. Emails sent by the COs explaining this delay in visa issuance is being referred by 'delay email' by some 190 applicants.
> 
> Others may have alternative explanation.


Thanks bro. I am 189 subclass. Possibly that explains why I didn't know about delay email.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> I think if they were to refuse an application they do it before sending it off for external security checks. Reasons for refusal mostly seen include not being able to prove the points claimed in the EOI.
> 
> An application can only get refused after security check if they find out that a person is a threat to the national security. Haven't seen one happening like this though.


Hi.
In addition to the above situation:

I have seen one refusal due to not providing all the docs within the provided timeline. the person misunderstood and CO did not give him a second chance.

But please do not think negative. Pray to Allah and have faith on yourself. If you are fare then nothing will happen InshaAllah.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> In addition to the above situation:
> 
> I have seen one refusal due to not providing all the docs within the provided timeline. the person misunderstood and CO did not give him a second chance.
> ...


I am in fact a 189 applicant bro.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Dear Mr Leo, Congrats ..
> Please give me one information....for doing medical 2nd time how did you get the medical forms?...
> Please ...


I requested my CO for the new HAP IDs. Then went to medical center and gave them my new HAP IDs. Thats it. Thanks.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Guys yesterday I sent an Inquery about my app, still no reply, Official timeline is 7 days as you know...
> 
> However, my last inquiries in January were not replied, and now I'm having an eerie feeling same will happen too this time ...
> 
> ...


AbbasHossaini, the Iranian guy once posted in this thread that his CO did not did not replied his mail too.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Leo_ said:


> I requested my CO for the new HAP IDs. Then went to medical center and gave them my new HAP IDs. Thats it. Thanks.


Thanks a lot for the information.......Leo
Wish you a happy journey to Aus soon.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just an info for all 189 applicants within the time frame before 31st January, 2013 (latest date of GRANT in this forum), please do knock your CO. Although they say that they look at our files everyday; however, this is not true. 

One of my colleagues from NOV-12, he knocked his CO day before yesterday.. and the CO asked for his medical tests to be done today... this is good sign... So, old applicants please knock your CO or the team email address.... 

BEST OF LUCK>>>>


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> Just an info for all 189 applicants within the time frame before 31st January, 2013 (latest date of GRANT in this forum), please do knock your CO. Although they say that they look at our files everyday; however, this is not true.
> 
> One of my colleagues from NOV-12, he knocked his CO day before yesterday.. and the CO asked for his medical tests to be done today... this is good sign... So, old applicants please knock your CO or the team email address....
> 
> BEST OF LUCK>>>>


Did he requrest PCC as well? PCC request confirms that all other process has been completed and CO is ready to give grant upon getting PCC.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

yes... 



inlhmia said:


> Did he requrest PCC as well? PCC request confirms that all other process has been completed and CO is ready to give grant upon getting PCC.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Same has happened to another colleague of mine.... He emailed today and got request for Medical and PCC today as well.... 

Guys! wake up old 189 ers who are still waiting for the MED/PCC call... drop an email to the team or CO... 

BEST OF LUCK.....  




babu_84 said:


> Just an info for all 189 applicants within the time frame before 31st January, 2013 (latest date of GRANT in this forum), please do knock your CO. Although they say that they look at our files everyday; however, this is not true.
> 
> One of my colleagues from NOV-12, he knocked his CO day before yesterday.. and the CO asked for his medical tests to be done today... this is good sign... So, old applicants please knock your CO or the team email address....
> 
> BEST OF LUCK>>>>


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

Last night I sent an email to CO asking about my case.

I recieved different automatic message as usual,

Thank you for your email.
Enquiries about cases will not be responded to from this mailbox.

What this means?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't ask for status request. Rather every month I upload my payslips and bank statement. It draws CO's attention as he has to download my document to view.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Urlacher said:


> Last night I sent an email to CO asking about my case.
> 
> I recieved different automatic message as usual,
> 
> ...


Some CO replies some don't. I am from Team 2 and in automated mail it is written that they will not respond to status query mail.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> Some CO replies some don't. I am from Team 2 and in automated mail it is written that they will not respond to status query mail.


It was automatic response message. I did not just ask for status. I explained document which I uploaded. 

My CO is from Team34 Brisbane, obviously some changes occurs. 

CO always sent me reply in 48 hours. 

I was just wondering about this automatic message which I have not seen before.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Urlacher said:


> It was automatic response message. I did not just ask for status. I explained document which I uploaded.
> 
> My CO is from Team34 Brisbane, obviously some changes occurs.
> 
> ...


That is a standard message. Don't worry about this


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

babu_84 said:


> Same has happened to another colleague of mine.... He emailed today and got request for Medical and PCC today as well....
> 
> Guys! wake up old 189 ers who are still waiting for the MED/PCC call... drop an email to the team or CO...
> 
> BEST OF LUCK.....


This is what I got in instant reply from my CO. 

"If I require any further information I will contact you. Please remain patient."

How long it might take @ maximum, seniors please suggest.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Should I write to ASIO?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Should I write to ASIO?


No point. you will get a formatted cut and paste reply. Your waiting is really long bro. Feel sorry for you.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> Same has happened to another colleague of mine.... He emailed today and got request for Medical and PCC today as well....
> 
> Guys! wake up old 189 ers who are still waiting for the MED/PCC call... drop an email to the team or CO...
> 
> BEST OF LUCK.....


Hi.

I used to mail my CO in every 2 months requesting the status and she was used to give response within very short time.

It really depends on CO regarding reply. One of my friend in last year got his VISA in 6 months where CO never responded any of his quarry.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> I don't ask for status request. Rather every month I upload my payslips and bank statement. It draws CO's attention as he has to download my document to view.


hi.

Why you upload or payslip and bank statement every month? Does your CO asked for it? 

If not asked i feel that is unnecessary. But anyway it is always up to you how you handle your case. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Should I write to ASIO?


What is the last statement from CO regarding your case?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Pothik said:


> hi.
> 
> Why you upload or payslip and bank statement every month? Does your CO asked for it?
> 
> ...


Ya it is sort of unnecessary. However, As I changed my job, so as a proof, I uploaded last 6 months of my new company payslips.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> This is what I got in instant reply from my CO.
> 
> "If I require any further information I will contact you. Please remain patient."
> 
> How long it might take @ maximum, seniors please suggest.


Dear alamin104 vi,
Though I am not your senior, I assume you would get your grant in between coming two Eids as your application date is passing 18 months soon. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

How are you? Some of you may remember me from last year when I received 189 at 01/11/2013.

I moved in Australia on 05/02/2014 and finally landed in a fantastic job on 21/05/2014 in the same occupation I was nominated for PR. While it all looks nice now I reckon all of us need to go through this painful stage of life from arriving in Australia to getting a good job you want. I had a fabulous career in Bangladesh like a lot of you and then came here with almost no idea how to get a job in Australia. With the mercy of Allah I managed one fantastic job and would like to share my 2 cents of advise which might be helpful for you:

1. Grow your LinkedIn profile. Check out seek for relevant roles and the advertising person or agency and then go to LinkedIn to connect with them. Some of them will accept your invitation some of them will not. Not to mention you need to make sure your LinkedIn profile is revised before that. When you add enough of them (agencies/recruitment consultants) you will automatically see their feed of new roles are coming to your LinkedIn. Keep a close look on such opportunities and contact the recruiter as soon as it's relevant to you.

2. Please note that the recruiters/agencies also need you to fill up their roles the same way you want a role too. So don't hesitate to call them and have a quick chat with them. Just let them understand you have relevant skills and experience and try to use the buzzwords relevant to the roles.

3. Whenever you apply for a role in Seek don't think that they will read it. Make sure you give a follow-up call on the same day or next day and let them know your are really keen to get this role. Best part is when a recruiter will be confident about your skills and competency they will look on behalf of you. So practice how to chat with recruiter over phone. You may face difficulty to understand some of the recruiters accent but that doesn't matter, it will be fine with time.

4. Rather than being sad and fussy about the DIAC's timeline try to get the relevant certifications in your field. Trust me certifications are way cheaper in Bangladesh and they care about more about your certification than your degree to be honest. So don't waste your time and getting disappointed rather look at the relevant roles in Seek and check what certifications they are asking in those roles and get those done from Bangladesh.

5. Revise your resume to be 3/4 pages with most relevant information to that specific role at the top. Let me know if you want to see my resume which helped me to get a job and interview calls. I must tell you it took months for me to refine the way they want to see a resume. I didn't do anything fancy rather researched on-line and prepared my format. 

6. You may come to hear a lot of negativity about Australia job market but trust me there are opportunities and you just need to prepare yourself to seize the opportunity. As a general understanding we should focus on updating our skills with time so that we remain ever competitive in the job market. So please don't feel down or sad, you will definitely get a job but it may take some time.

7. If you have a family you may think that you would come early and your family will join later. If you are well planned for that then it's fine otherwise my personal view is that it's better to have your family/wife with you to give you mental and moral support which you will need a lot during this difficult time.

That's all from my end today. I wanted to write it long before but I decided not to until I get a job and be confident to share above points. These are my personal view to help you all and I'm sure there are other successful ways that I may not know. So please take your time to prepare yourself and brace yourself for a fantastic journey ahead.

Please let me know if you need any further advice and try to be specific for better response. Apologies if I am not able to post here frequently but I will again post shortly.

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks shahrear and congratulations on ur new job. Would have been helpful if you could give us some information on expenses required in the early stages.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,

With Family size of 2 (you+spouse), if you decide to stay in separate unit in NSW. It will cost around AUD 2500 - 3000 per month. But if you want to share unit the cost will go down to AUD 2000 - 2500. I did the first one.

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Hi,
> 
> With Family size of 2 (you+spouse), if you decide to stay in separate unit in NSW. It will cost around AUD 2500 - 3000 per month. But if you want to share unit the cost will go down to AUD 2000 - 2500. I did the first one.
> 
> ...


So how is life overall? Any regret? U miss backhome?


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, as usual this morning I have got a reply from my CO - standard message. Also I noticed that it is now a different CO. There is no information about CO team. 

Waiting continues.


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How are you? Some of you may remember me from last year when I received 189 at 01/11/2013.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sahrear for all the valuable suggestions. BTW which profession are you in?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> So how is life overall? Any regret? U miss backhome?


Life is good! Weather is good.. friendly people.. good food  However I DO miss Dhaka.. come on I was born and raised in Dhaka and it's only few months here in Australia.. BUT there is no regret bro


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

kaemran said:


> Thanks Sahrear for all the valuable suggestions. BTW which profession are you in?


I'm in Business Analysis profession. I was nominated for ICT Busniess Analyst occupation. Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Key points which I like most from *Sahrear vi*

*




Grow your LinkedIn profile.

it's better to have your family/wife with you to give you mental and moral support which you will need a lot during this difficult time.

try to get the relevant certifications in your field .Trust me certifications are way cheaper in Bangladesh and they care about more about your certification than your degree to be honest

You may come to hear a lot of negativity about Australia job market but trust me there are opportunities and you just need to prepare yourself to seize the opportunity


Click to expand...

*


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> I'm in Business Analysis profession. I was nominated for ICT Busniess Analyst occupation. Thanks.


Sahrear vai.
Which suburb you are living in......


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How are you? Some of you may remember me from last year when I received 189 at 01/11/2013.
> 
> ...


Be our mentor.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> Sahrear vai.
> Which suburb you are living in......


I live in guildford near parramatta. Thanks.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How are you? Some of you may remember me from last year when I received 189 at 01/11/2013.
> 
> ...




Good to hear that, specially from my time mate 
I hvnt got one yet, especially it's really tough for BD passport :deadhorse: , 

but I crossed my 1st overseas Interview yesterday, 2nd level due next week


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> I live in guildford near parramatta. Thanks.


howcome :loco: we didnt meet in Parramatta 
i was there in April for a couple of weeks


Cheers!


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

thewall said:


> howcome :loco: we didnt meet in Parramatta  i was there in April for a couple of weeks Cheers!


We should have met then bro.. No worries.. Next time!


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, good to know about job oppotunities and recent pcc/med requests from others. congrats. 

In the meantime, I have a question and would appreciate if you could share your advice and thoughts. I have asked several migration agents about this and been getting mixed responses, so I am really confused. The situation is about my brother who lodged his 189 visa in jan 2013 and its sitll in progress. 3 days ago, pcc.meds were requested by CO so i think either his checks are over, or they will be over within the next 1-2 months ( although IGIS, days before the new request from CO, said that checks are still ongoing through proper channels ) 


Well, he is getting married in 3-4 weeks and wishes to add his soon to be wife partner. They have not lived together at all and there is obviously no shared financial commitment since he's just about to get married. Do you think adding her and providing only a marriage certificate and a few family photos would meet the genuine relationship criteria? My understanding is if one applicant fails, the entire application fails as well. 

Please share your thoughts specially those of you who added your wife ( newly married ) and let me know what documents CO asked for and what exactly did you provide to successfully add your wife. 

We are very confused and worried.

thanks, 
Abbas


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone, good to know about job oppotunities and recent pcc/med requests from others. congrats.
> 
> In the meantime, I have a question and would appreciate if you could share your advice and thoughts. I have asked several migration agents about this and been getting mixed responses, so I am really confused. The situation is about my brother who lodged his 189 visa in jan 2013 and its sitll in progress. 3 days ago, pcc.meds were requested by CO so i think either his checks are over, or they will be over within the next 1-2 months ( although IGIS, days before the new request from CO, said that checks are still ongoing through proper channels )
> 
> ...


Well, All CO knows, how marriage happens in this part of the world including iran. Unless Your brother is unable to prove a genuine relationship, yes they would not add the seondary applicant and to prove a genuine relationship (as per our Marriage laws):
A. Marriage certificate Authenticated from MOFA Iran and Verified by a Legal practitioner
B. Wedding Photographs (Specially signing of Nikkah between the boy & the girl)
C. Wedding Invitation Cards
D. Relationship statement (Describing how they met till how they got married - 2 to 3 pages)
E. Well, I suppose Your brother and his to be wife, both as an individual can open up joint bank accounts in any bank before getting married if not, they can open it after marriage

All above should be good enough to add an secondary applicant, Look you don have to worry at all, while adding an secondary applicant during an on going application, but yes, it gets really ticky when you try to apply for an partner visa later(After your grant) - more scrutiny and more refusals, /SNIP/


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

@@@ Sahrear Bhai,

Nice to hear from you and want to thank you for your such an insightful post. Well, I would like to see your CV which got you into a nice Oz job. /SNIP/

Regarding job market, I would like to ask you few questions. 

a) Everyone is talking about prospective recession in Australia. as it is very obvious that their mining products demand has got less less towards long term trading partners i.e. China, Japan. So, what do you think, why they are letting so many skilled workers in Oz whereas the future is bleak. What would these skilled migrants do?

b) Do you know anything about Accounting job market. Everybody says Aus is a heaven for Accountants. In my personal view, I would say, the other side of the fence is not that much greener. Many ppl who are living in Sydney said, to do an accounting job PPl don't need to have any professional qualification. Is it true? so, what's the meaning of this CPA or ICCA degree??

c) apart from these two above, do you know how BD bankers are getting jobs in NSW. Is there any suitable certification course which would fast track the job search & land in a job in shortest possible time.

My last question is regarding driving license, I have got a full Driving license from BTRA with latest chipset one. If i get PR, how long I can drive in Sydney. Is the conversion process really lengthy?? 

It would be nice, if anyone can shed some light and have a fruitful discussion on the matters above. 

Kind Regards

Mamun


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

BD DL needs to be verified by Canberra BD HC i recall. i think u can drive 3 months.

Also they told me DL needs to be old (3yrs i recall) if u want to get converted to FULL NSW DL after taking you DKT (test in any RTA).

I had an Indian expired DL but 5 years old, but same problem for Indian DL conversion, and India HC in Sydney told me they only entertain Indian DL held by Indian Passport holder 

so I got stuck, yet took my DKT & passed (1-night study needed ), AUD41 + 22 approx I got Learners DL (which serves like BD National ID)

Note, in Australia DL (Learner or Full) is essential, almost everywhere it carries big points.


Cheers!


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> @@@ Sahrear Bhai,
> 
> Nice to hear from you and want to thank you for your such an insightful post. Well, I would like to see your CV which got you into a nice Oz job. /SNIP/
> 
> ...



CPA Australia runs the CPA Program, 6 subjects and 3 years mentored work experience in your field, and you will become a CPA.

ICAA runs the CA program, similar requirement, and you will become a CA.

CPAs and CAs are held in high regards in Australia. 

One thing you can try is to contact agencies such is robert half, accountancy options, hays, michael page, hudson, randstad, etc. go to their website and apply for suitable jobs, also check seek regularly.


Cheers!


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mamunvega said:


> @@@ Sahrear Bhai,
> 
> Nice to hear from you and want to thank you for your such an insightful post. Well, I would like to see your CV which got you into a nice Oz job. /SNIP/
> 
> ...


Hi Mamun bhai,

Hopefully you have got most of your answers already. I wanted to response on your first question. First of all i'm not aware of this "everyone" who is anticipating a recession in Australia. What I see here is that, Chinese and other nations are trying their best to settle in here by buying properties therefore the property market is said to be inflated. However no one knows when this will stop as Chinese families are coming more and more every year and settling in here. 

I don't have much knowledge about mining, but I heard that mining industry is not booming anymore but Australians call this as stabilising. As any product goes through it's growth phase and at one stage stabilises with global situation. So Australian thinks yes it was booming but now it's stabilising. 

My perspective is that wherever you go you have to fight to get the best. No one is waiting for us to offer a job unless and until we do our best. I also feel Australia genuinely needs these skilled migrants but that does't mean you just land in Australia and everyone is looking for you to offer a job. You have to be very clear what you want and prepare to fight whatever the situation is. 

Trust me the moment they feel they don't need anymore skilled migration they will stop it the way now they are downsizing even government agencies. So don't worry much and just join in and brace yourself for a life changing experience.

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Continuing on the Job topic, they say follow STAR model in responding, had one recent interview asking (Q - Describe a case that you led to win), I was not structured in my response, honestly this was my 1st interview in many years  

S – Situation (explain the situation u were in)
T – Task (or the Task you were given)
A – Action (Describe your Actions)
R - Result (Summarize Outcome)

Happy hunting

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Had my first Video Interview,

Question sample,
a. Situation when u dealt with ambiguity
b. Situation that u dealt failure
c. Situation when u implemented new idea amid resistence

Pass or fail, it was great learning experience, i used to think u hav to be in country to get a call for Interview, may not be always tru. But of course, in-country opens up probability of getting calls wide open.

Cheers!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Finally got some reply... she says application is still under normal routine processing and this takes time; I should be patient and she'll contact if they need anything.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> Finally got some reply... she says application is still under normal routine processing and this takes time; I should be patient and she'll contact if they need anything.


Set a hope for minimum 18 months. That will ease your waiting pain a bit.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

thewall said:


> Had my first Video Interview,
> 
> Question sample,
> a. Situation when u dealt with ambiguity
> ...


Nice Experience.

I have recently have same experience. Though I was looking to understand how the seek.com works and what the recruitment authorities ask for. In that process I applied 5/6 jobs... And With the blessing of Allah i got 1 call.

Soon may face the Skype interview.

To all who are planning please create a good CV. Make a good Linkedin Profile.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Nice Experience.
> 
> I have recently have same experience. Though I was looking to understand how the seek.com works and what the recruitment authorities ask for. In that process I applied 5/6 jobs... And With the blessing of Allah i got 1 call.
> 
> ...


Best of luck bro. So far I've experienced here, some tips for you: during interview please don't call them sir or something, just use their first names. Casually they use the word 'Cheers' in stead of 'thanks' and 'no worries' for 'welcome'. Usually Aussies are very friendly and chatty people, so communicate freely during interview. They hate to get interrupted when they talk, so please don't interrupt them under any circumstances during interview. 
You are very lucky to get the call so nail it down brother .


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

World Cup is knocking at the door. Let us all set aside all the anxiety and enjoy the tournament while it last.
By the way, I'm an Albiceleste fan.
Vamos, Vamos, Argentina


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Best of luck bro. So far I've experienced here, some tips for you: during interview please don't call them sir or something, just use their first names. Casually they use the word 'Cheers' in stead of 'thanks' and 'no worries' for 'welcome'. Usually Aussies are very friendly and chatty people, so communicate freely during interview. They hate to get interrupted when they talk, so please don't interrupt them under any circumstances during interview.
> You are very lucky to get the call so nail it down brother .


Thanks. Great Advice.

The forum is so great. Here we the people help each other at the highest level. Lets keep this thing continued for longest time.

May Allah Bless us all.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Thanks. Great Advice.
> 
> The forum is so great. Here we the people help each other at the highest level. Lets keep this thing continued for longest time.
> 
> May Allah Bless us all.


Together we stand, divided we fall.


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

wow, CONGRAtuLATIONS !!! When is your initial entry date? occupation Code?? where you are planning to settle?? 

This Auspicious day came to you as a RAHAMAT from Allah...Enjoy your time !! don't forget to visit this forum and advise us accordingly...BEST of luck...


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

urcompeer said:


> By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...


Congrats a million  cheers.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

urcompeer said:


> By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...


congrats. When did you provide the PCCs after they were requested?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...


Congrats.......


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> congrats. When did you provide the PCCs after they were requested?


Emailed on 02-JUN-2014, Uploaded on : 09-Jun-2014


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> wow, CONGRAtuLATIONS !!! When is your initial entry date? occupation Code?? where you are planning to settle??
> 
> This Auspicious day came to you as a RAHAMAT from Allah...Enjoy your time !! don't forget to visit this forum and advise us accordingly...BEST of luck...


Jan-2015, 2613 , Sydney..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

urcompeer said:


> By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...


congrats!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

urcompeer said:


> Emailed on 02-JUN-2014, Uploaded on : 09-Jun-2014


Masha Allah ..... congratulations and good luck


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

urcompeer said:


> By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...


Alhamdulillah. Congrats .

Best of Luck brother


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...


Congratulations brother


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...


Congr8s


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...



:hug::hug:......my dear friend many many hearty congrats to u.....pls pray that each and every of our BD bro gets their grant soon.....arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...


Congrats!!!


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Just to keep the members update - finally I have managed to undergo medicals yesterday and hopefully would be uploading the NEW pcc on Monday.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How are you? Some of you may remember me from last year when I received 189 at 01/11/2013.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you and congrats.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How are you? Some of you may remember me from last year when I received 189 at 01/11/2013.
> 
> ...


Dear 
Shahrear bhai, nice to hear your story of settlement which would give us a huge boost for ongoing enthusiasm and spirit and learn to fight following your advice. hence i would like to ask some questions which i think may benefit us all.

1. i heard that good job is available but hard to secure as duties are tough and it's not like BD that you join and get along with your colleagues in no time. we BD's have to face more adversities due to country issue....is this true?

2. what is the average salary of the jobs according to you 'fantastic'??
3. how much is the true avg cost for a four member family there??

i guess these are some basic asking for all of us and if we get the most updated info from someone like you who recently faced the hardship would matter mostly.


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...


congrats.. All the best


----------



## sajeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Sahrear said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How are you? Some of you may remember me from last year when I received 189 at 01/11/2013.
> 
> ...


That was really helpful. my question is what did you mean by certificates? Is it something like we apply and get from relevant licensing authority. For example, engineers of BD go to Institute of Engineers Bangladesh (IEB). or the short courses, workshop from different govt. and private organization and educational institutions where we receive a certificate s. please clarify. Thanks in advance


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sajeny said:


> That was really helpful. my question is what did you mean by certificates? Is it something like we apply and get from relevant licensing authority. For example, engineers of BD go to Institute of Engineers Bangladesh (IEB). or the short courses, workshop from different govt. and private organization and educational institutions where we receive a certificate s. please clarify. Thanks in advance


i guess he was referring to professional certification of International standard like PMP, PRINCE2, ITIL, Cisco certification like CCNA, ASQ certifications like Six Sigma Green Belt/ Black belt so on... nothing local, dont waste your time on local certification, while u r planning to go global


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Just to keep the members update - finally I have managed to undergo medicals yesterday and hopefully would be uploading the NEW pcc on Monday.


Wednesday will be ur lucky day, I guess.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...


Congrats indeed, wish u all the best.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

urcompeer said:


> By the grace of allah i got the Grant today. Thanks all of the friends and members of this forum. Keep me in your pray.. Inshallah all of other members and friends will get their grant soon...


CONGRATS 

May Allah Bless you and your Family. Enjoy the Time and be Happy.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

sajeny said:


> That was really helpful. my question is what did you mean by certificates? Is it something like we apply and get from relevant licensing authority. For example, engineers of BD go to Institute of Engineers Bangladesh (IEB). or the short courses, workshop from different govt. and private organization and educational institutions where we receive a certificate s. please clarify. Thanks in advance


Hi.

As I understand by certification he meant professional certifications. Those are internationally recognized and you can give online exam through a authorized certification centers.

In case of Networking we do Cisco, Checkpoint certification, ITIL, Prince2, PMP etc... The developer do the Programming certification in advanced stages.... In case of of Engineers you can explore what are the internationally recognized certifications... Enjoy.....

I have certified CCNP Security, Checkpoint CCSA, ITIL foundation and Plan to complete Certified Ethical hacker (CEH) and ISO 27K.

Can anyone suggest what More will be valuable certification for Network, Network Security and Information security.

Regards.

Regards.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

thewall said:


> i guess he was referring to professional certification of International standard like PMP, PRINCE2, ITIL, Cisco certification like CCNA, ASQ certifications like Six Sigma Green Belt/ Black belt so on... nothing local, dont waste your time on local certification, while u r planning to go global


Exactly! Thanks for clarifying it bro..


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> As I understand by certification he meant professional certifications. Those are internationally recognized and you can give online exam through a authorized certification centers.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Thanks for clarifying it bro..

To understand the certifications demand, please look at the job opportunities relevant to you or you intend to do in Seek and go thru their requirements as most of the time they mention what are the certifications they are looking for that role.

This might help you to articulate the demand here. Thanks.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

mmn said:


> Dear
> Shahrear bhai, nice to hear your story of settlement which would give us a huge boost for ongoing enthusiasm and spirit and learn to fight following your advice. hence i would like to ask some questions which i think may benefit us all.
> 
> 1. i heard that good job is available but hard to secure as duties are tough and it's not like BD that you join and get along with your colleagues in no time. we BD's have to face more adversities due to country issue....is this true?
> ...


Dear mmn bro,

Thank you so much! Happy to help you all!

Let me try to respond to your queries from my individual experience:

1. I feel good jobs are available but there is no proven formula to get that. However I shared my experience to give an idea that how can you prepare your best to get one. As far as the duties are concerned, every duty is tough if you don't know how to perform it but if you know how to do it then it's not tough right? And what do you specifically mean by adversities due to country? Can you please clarify so that I can exactly answer from my experience?

2. I think asking salary is not the best idea to determine fantastic. To me I needed 4K/month to have a decent life (at least what I had in Dhaka) in Sydney (lesser outside NSW) and in my current role i'm paid more then that. So clearly it's fantastic for me! Depending your situation/lifestyle it can be more or less. I suggest to ask for a lower rate in the beginning to enter the job market in Australia and once you get your first job you get the Australian experience and then gradually you can demand and enter to higher salary bands.

3. I'm not entirely sure about it. but I know for two person 3K - 4K is enough per month. 

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

*How to get Driving license in NSW*

Hi All

I think getting the driving license in NSW is one of the burning question in our forum  So here I go again to share my experience which might be helpful to you. *Like before the only reason i'm sharing now is that i got my full unrestricted NSW driving license yesterday. *  Therefore I believe i'm in best position to share now:

1. You have to pass the DKT (Driving Knowledge first) first. For details please see: Driver Knowledge Test (DKT) < Licence tests < Licensing < Roads and Maritime Services

2. Second step to pass the driving test which is the tougher one. I failed twice and got it yesterday in third attempt. For details please see: The Driving Test < Licence tests < Licensing < Roads and Maritime Services

3. To pass the driving test, I would suggest to take some lesson (AUD 50/hour) from local instructors to get a complete idea on driving tips and techniques to pass the driving test.

4. Once you pass the driving test, based on the duration of your Bangladeshi driving license you may get P1, P2, NSW Unrestricted license. For me it was more than 3 years and I got the unrestricted license. Please note that my Bangladeshi license was the new digital license with the chip and no verifications/letter was required from the Bangladesh embassy in Canberra. for details please see: International drivers and riders < New residents of NSW < Licensing < Roads and Maritime Services

Hope this helps!

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Heartiest Congratulations to all of you who got golden mail of grant.

AND thanks for all the useful information you are sharing regarding job interviews and job markets. This is making me proactive 

I need to share some changes I am going to make:

I have claimed my point from this local company I’m working right now. But I am going to switch my job in MNC on next month InshAllah. I will inform my CO about the changes along with form 1221.

# I’m going in a different job responsibilities. I hope it will not affect negatively. Need your comments.
# My primary target to work in MNC so at least they recognize the company I’m working (as it also has branch in Australia). Will this help me ? 
# Also want to get a sample/link of standard CV. 

Expecting your suggestions !


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> As I understand by certification he meant professional certifications. Those are internationally recognized and you can give online exam through a authorized certification centers.
> 
> ...



I m not IT/Security guy  but noticed following being asked to complement your experience:

CISM, CISSP, TOGAF, CCSA/CCSE 


Cheers!


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I need your help regarding evidence of relationship.

Please be informed that I lodged my application on 20th July 2013 (189) and my application is still undergoing security checks. In the meantime, I got married on 21st March and notified the department/CO. They asked for my wife's passport to include her in my application as migrating dependent. Once included and the AAC (additional applicant charge) has been paid, they asked for her PCC, medical, IELTS along with evidence of our relationship.

I submitted the marriage certificate and Nikah Nama a week ago and got a reply from my team the day before that they need further evidence of our relationship such as evidence of sharing residence, joint utility account, joint properties, joint invitations to any social programs etc. They also asked not to send large items such as albums and videos.

As I've gone through the list of probable documents, I found that I don't have any of the things they asked for. So, I'm planning to provide them the invitation cards of our reception program and some pictures from various other ceremonies like mehedi nights, reception and walima.

Is there anyone who faced the same situation? Please advise. 


Regards, 


Ashif.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to all of you who got golden mail of grant.
> 
> AND thanks for all the useful information you are sharing regarding job interviews and job markets. This is making me proactive
> 
> ...




My understanding of any case assessment is based on relevant experience upto "date of Invitation", everything beyond is merely info update only, like passport change/address change etc...

but better yet, check with your CO, if u need to send any form 1221, somtimes during checks they ask for Updated Resume


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need your help regarding evidence of relationship.
> 
> ...



I think they are worried since you were recently married that this might be a marriage of convenience for the sake of the visa and this is why they are asking for this .......


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

thewall said:


> My understanding of any case assessment is based on relevant experience upto "date of Invitation", everything beyond is merely info update only, like passport change/address change etc...
> 
> but better yet, check with your CO, if u need to send any form 1221, somtimes during checks they ask for Updated Resume


any change in employment needs to be communicated to the CO, but should not affect the application processing.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need your help regarding evidence of relationship.
> 
> ...



I knew one guy who came to BD and married but he was already a PR holder and currently residing in WA, Oz. So, he submitted plane tickets of honeymoon and hotel booking receipts in KL, SG and other places. in addition to above lists by you, you can provide these evidences too. 

However, It is currently taking unexpectedly longer than usual. For a couple, it took more than two years.

What is the average processing time for BD Permanent Marriage VISA ??? any idea of anyone.

:typing: :laser:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> I knew one guy who came to BD and married but he was already a PR holder and currently residing in WA, Oz. So, he submitted plane tickets of honeymoon and hotel booking receipts in KL, SG and other places. in addition to above lists by you, you can provide these evidences too.
> 
> However, It is currently taking unexpectedly longer than usual. For a couple, it took more than two years.
> 
> ...


the case at hand s different than ur friend's. Our forum mate here did not get his visa yet so he can add a spouse and she'll get the PR on the same day with him.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to all of you who got golden mail of grant.
> 
> AND thanks for all the useful information you are sharing regarding job interviews and job markets. This is making me proactive
> 
> ...



Do not worry with changing the job... I also switched my job during the period of applying. Just send them the new Appointment letter, Joining letter. Later if they ask anything send them the Payslip... the requirement of job description will be very unlikely as they already awarded point based on whatever you have provided.

A recognized company having branch in AUS should help. but you also have te prepare yourself as Sharear Vai said....

about.com is a good site and there are lot more sites for sample CVs.

Enjoy


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> the case at hand s different than ur friend's. Our forum mate here did not get his visa yet so he can add a spouse and she'll get the PR on the same day with him.


You are right...but he can certainly add evidences from honeymoon trips...

Also, i wanted to know what is the avg processing time to add a spouse after getting the PR Grant...Any idea??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> You are right...but he can certainly add evidences from honeymoon trips...
> 
> Also, i wanted to know what is the avg processing time to add a spouse after getting the PR Grant...Any idea??


too bloody long, and you need to be IN the country already


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need your help regarding evidence of relationship.
> 
> ...



Hi.

Provide all the docs you can provide like any travelling doc together, may have same resident sharing docs, pictures, honeymoon docs..... anything that combines both of your names.

after providing all just ask Co if Co needs anything else or not. If you are honest and everything done honestly then nothing to worry about.

Enjoy


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Which is the better idea for adding a partner??


Since it takes longer to process Visas for BD applicants.I was wondering to know, which one is the better idea below

a) To add a partner after getting the PR grant (even though being married). In this case, how long it would take to process permanent marriage VISa for the spouse. Is it possible to bring the spouse in temp category visa in Oz then wait for the Permanent one.

b) While processing the main applicant's application, if possible , add the partner without shying , (if there any marriage happens). Does it lengthen the processing or security checks.

Looking forward to the answers. I think these answers will help many young unmarried PR applicants...  

Thanks,


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Which is the better idea for adding a partner??
> 
> 
> Since it takes longer to process Visas for BD applicants.I was wondering to know, which one is the better idea below
> ...


If your visa is still being processed, you MUST inform DIBP and add your partner. Option A is illegal and risks having your visa revoked.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Provide all the docs you can provide like any travelling doc together, may have same resident sharing docs, pictures, honeymoon docs..... anything that combines both of your names.
> 
> ...


Thanks you guyz for your help... I'll provide them whatever I have and wait for their decision...

Regards,


Ashif.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Which is the better idea for adding a partner??
> 
> 
> Since it takes longer to process Visas for BD applicants.I was wondering to know, which one is the better idea below
> ...


Well... I was worried about the security checks of my wife, but still I decided to tell them the fact soon after I got married and my facebook status has changed... cos, at the end of the day honesty is something that counts... it's better to face the difficulties while being truthful rather than making things complicated by telling lies or hiding truth...

It's true that we all are very passionate about this PR thing.... however, life just can't revolve around this thing only... the show must go on


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Well... I was worried about the security checks of my wife, but still I decided to tell them the fact soon after I got married and my facebook status has changed... cos, at the end of the day honesty is something that counts... it's better to face the difficulties while being truthful rather than making things complicated by telling lies or hiding truth...
> 
> It's true that we all are very passionate about this PR thing.... however, life just can't revolve around this thing only... the show must go on


NOT informing DIBP will get you in trouble later if you try to bring in your wife. You are clearly instructed in the initial contact email from the CO to inform IMMEDIATELY of any changes to employment, country of residence, marriage, divorce, death, birth ......etc...... EVEN Pregnancy 

You HAVE to add your wife once you're married if your visa is still under processing .... you do not have the choice ......


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, just to update that I was so bored the other day that I made a complaint to igis. They also took no time to confirm that there is no unexplained delay and everything is working as it should. Wish I were born in even Burma


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Guys, I have a good news to share with you. Today, I received a mail from CO requesting PCC & medical. However to my surprise, I have to do PCC for AUS again even though I have not traveled there since 2011. I am thinking to write to CO reminding him that I did it already.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Guys, I have a good news to share with you. Today, I received a mail from CO requesting PCC & medical. However to my surprise, I have to do PCC for AUS again even though I have not traveled there since 2011. I am thinking to write to CO reminding him that I did it already.


Congrats. Work on your meds and other PCCs anyways and in parallel send the CO an email about that and see where it will take you


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> Guys, I have a good news to share with you. Today, I received a mail from CO requesting PCC & medical. However to my surprise, I have to do PCC for AUS again even though I have not traveled there since 2011. I am thinking to write to CO reminding him that I did it already.


Congrats in Advance Alamin Bhai. Hope for the Best


----------



## Tofayel33 (Mar 11, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Guys, I have a good news to share with you. Today, I received a mail from CO requesting PCC & medical. However to my surprise, I have to do PCC for AUS again even though I have not traveled there since 2011. I am thinking to write to CO reminding him that I did it already.


Yes you should write to CO that you left Aus in 2011, thereafter you resided regularly in BD and AFP clearance you submitted already covered your time over there, then I reckon CO should be fine. As I also required same like you from CO whether I left Australia in mid 2012. But my case is bit different, CO requested PCC and Medical for 2nd time in late Apr/14 after lodged 189 on 21st Feb/13, then CO was super silent about a month, I thought I got medical referred then I spoke with CO over the phone and knew external security check still going and he collected all docs in advance. Very interstinggggg


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Guys, I have a good news to share with you. Today, I received a mail from CO requesting PCC & medical. However to my surprise, I have to do PCC for AUS again even though I have not traveled there since 2011. I am thinking to write to CO reminding him that I did it already.


You can do Aus PCC within a week. I applied online and got confirmation mail from AFP next day and received hard copy on following week to my Bangladesh address. All the best


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Guys, I have a good news to share with you. Today, I received a mail from CO requesting PCC & medical. However to my surprise, I have to do PCC for AUS again even though I have not traveled there since 2011. I am thinking to write to CO reminding him that I did it already.


Congr8s in advance. 

December applicants are moving. That's encouraging.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> You can do Aus PCC within a week. I applied online and got confirmation mail from AFP next day and received hard copy on following week to my Bangladesh address. All the best


I don't really want to spend double. Besides, my Australian debit card with which I had paid my visa fees already expired and they dont send a new card here in overseas. Is there a way to get an international debit/credit card in Bangladesh? I know a friend of mine who issued a virtual international debit card from DBBL to pay for EA assessment but later proved useless as it was restricted for admission fee pay only.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Tofayel33 said:


> Yes you should write to CO that you left Aus in 2011, thereafter you resided regularly in BD and AFP clearance you submitted already covered your time over there, then I reckon CO should be fine. As I also required same like you from CO whether I left Australia in mid 2012. But my case is bit different, CO requested PCC and Medical for 2nd time in late Apr/14 after lodged 189 on 21st Feb/13, then CO was super silent about a month, I thought I got medical referred then I spoke with CO over the phone and knew external security check still going and he collected all docs in advance. Very interstinggggg


I wish mine is not the same as yours. After waiting so long I got the call. It would be really painful if I don't see this over after pcc & meds done. BTW, could you please share your detail timeline and explain a little more? How long u been in Australia? Were you on student visa? Its really frustrating to see a case like yours.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> I don't really want to spend double. Besides, my Australian debit card with which I had paid my visa fees already expired and they dont send a new card here in overseas. Is there a way to get an international debit/credit in Bangladesh? I know a friend of mine who issued a virtual international debit card from DBBL to pay for EA assessment but later proved useless as it was restricted for admission fee pay only.


So far I know Brac bank gold card is providing this facility.


----------



## Tofayel33 (Mar 11, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> I wish mine is not the same as yours. After waiting so long I got the call. It would be really painful if I don't see this over after pcc & meds done. BTW, could you please share your detail timeline and explain a little more? How long u been in Australia? Were you on student visa? Its really frustrating to see a case like yours.


Yes your timeline is ok bro!! all good,, don't bother to pay double. Just explain and attach BD pcc in same mail. You are waiting in last green signal and hope gradually everyone so....GOOD LUCK!!!:rockon:


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi All

I just came across a helpful report for all of us about the overall Job market in Australia specially in Finance & Accounting, Administrations & Office Support and Technology sector. Please take a look to get a fair understanding of the market with emerging skills and to align your Salary expectation in these sectors.

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry missed the link. You can find the reports here: Salary Surveys Australia | Salary Comparison | Salary Guide


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

*Need help for PCC guid line.*

Hi everyone,
Can anyone guide me the steps getting police clearance certificate from BD. As I am staying in abroad, I know that I have to send copy of my passport to BD attested by high commission and any of my relatives can apply for PCC on behalf of me. I just need to know the list of steps that need to do in bd in order to get PCC as my father or brothers don't have go through hassle to figure out how to do it. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance .


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can anyone guide me the steps getting police clearance certificate from BD. As I am staying in abroad, I know that I have to send copy of my passport to BD attested by high commission and any of my relatives can apply for PCC on behalf of me. I just need to know the list of steps that need to do in bd in order to get PCC as my father or brothers don't have go through hassle to figure out how to do it. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance .


Even though in online they say you need to send attested copy of your passport, but in reality you don't have to do that. All your father/brother needs to do is photocopy your passport and birth certificate, withdraw a citizenship certificate from the local city corporation or municipality. Then go to Sonali bank to deposit money (500 taka per person) and go to the thana with all docs and money receipt. It should take 1~2 weeks. Even though you apply for it from thana, you have to withdraw it from the local DB office. And inevitably, you have to bribe the police at both places to make things easy. You know how it works with BD police and that's why we want to get PR in Australia.

BTW, where are you living now and when did you go there?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Even though in online they say you need to send attested copy of your passport, but in reality you don't have to do that. All your father/brother needs to do is photocopy your passport and birth certificate, withdraw a citizenship certificate from the local city corporation or municipality. Then go to Sonali bank to deposit money (500 taka per person) and go to the thana with all docs and money receipt. It should take 1~2 weeks. Even though you apply for it from thana, you have to withdraw it from the local DB office. And inevitably, you have to bribe the police at both places to make things easy. You know how it works with BD police and that's why we want to get PR in Australia.
> 
> BTW, where are you living now and when did you go there?


Thanks for your reply. I did my pcc before I came to Singapore 4 years ago and since then I am living here. However, at that time what I needed to take is only national Id card and passport photocopy and directly went to Police head quarter. When police came for investigation I had to bribe. 
Do they require citizenship certificate now?? 
Did anybody get PCC from abroad without attested copy of passport from? What I am sacred that police will hassle if they find no passport attested.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Thanks for your reply. I did my pcc before I came to Singapore 4 years ago and since then I am living here. However, at that time what I needed to take is only national Id card and passport photocopy and directly went to Police head quarter. When police came for investigation I had to bribe.
> Do they require citizenship certificate now??
> Did anybody get PCC from abroad without attested copy of passport from? What I am sacred that police will hassle if they find no passport attested.


I think we shouldn't talk about irregularities in a public forum..


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can anyone guide me the steps getting police clearance certificate from BD. As I am staying in abroad, I know that I have to send copy of my passport to BD attested by high commission and any of my relatives can apply for PCC on behalf of me. I just need to know the list of steps that need to do in bd in order to get PCC as my father or brothers don't have go through hassle to figure out how to do it. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance .


Hi...

Please go to this link http://dmp.gov.bd/public/dmpuploads/files/Police Clearance.pdf

They have a prescribed format for application in blank/white paper. A fee of Tk 500 has to be deposited in any of Sonali/Bangladesh bank's branches through treasury chalan. You also have to include photocopy of your passport attested by first class gazetted officer with your application.

DMP headquarter (Baily Road) has one-stop service solely for this purpose. It takes only 7 days to receive it though courier. Or, you can collect it from the office on the 6th day between 3pm to 4 pm.

Since you are living abroad you must get your passport attested by the embassy/ high commission and send it BD.

Regards, 


Ashif.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Please go to this link http://dmp.gov.bd/public/dmpuploads/files/Police Clearance.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Wowwwwwwwwww....what a great news....A big congrats.......


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Congratulations mate!!!


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Wow, great news. Congratulations brother.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Congrats.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Congrates Buddy !! By the way, When did you receive delay email? Did you upload all docs in advance or after CO asking for those. Did you upload F-80 if yes, when?? Did u have to submit a foreign PCC or Did you live abroad.

It will really help BD applicants...as you can see my timeline one of the most unfortunate ones to receive any email from CO....Again, CONGRATES !!


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Congrats  

May Allah Bless you and enjoy the time.

Which state are you going into ?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!



Congr8s!!! This is a good month for BD applicants.


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

hello all,

I am new to this forum just joined yesterday. Actually, I am a 190 applicant lodged in late March'14. UK PCC & Med done plus all docs frontloaded. I was not following with the DIBP because I am busy with my life. 

However, Yesterday, I discovered that DIBP updated that they only allocated applicants up to March 04 visa lodgment for 190 but March 03 for 189. After browsing couple of threads, I just noticed 189 ppl those who applied in April/May got their grants. So, what does this update mean?

However, If any of you can just shed some light on below questions, that would be helpful-

a) I thought I would get Grant within July'14 so didn't think about switching a job. Now, if there is really a delay. Can I change the job, although I didn't claim points on experience. What to do?

b) I was planning to come to my home country and marry my sweetheart. Now, What is the procedure to add spouse. How long it takes? If i add her before the Grant, would it really delay the processing time? In worst case scenario, approximately, when I can get my Grant?? 

on the other hand, if my marriage takes place after the Grant and If i go to Oz, then how long it might take to get the spouse PR?

sorry, if i bother anybody with my stupid questions......Again thank you in advance.

Regards,


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

OZfreak said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum just joined yesterday. Actually, I am a 190 applicant lodged in late March'14. UK PCC & Med done plus all docs frontloaded. I was not following with the DIBP because I am busy with my life.
> 
> ...



If you marry her before the grant, you must add her immediately (you will need a marriage certificate and her passport) ....... it might slow down processing if she's subjected to External checks ..... however she'll get PR immediately.

If you marry her AFTER the grant, you have to wait 12-15 months for her TR (not PR, TR) ...... and 12-15 months here are processing time, if there are security checks it could even go longer.


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

OZfreak said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum just joined yesterday. Actually, I am a 190 applicant lodged in late March'14. UK PCC & Med done plus all docs frontloaded. I was not following with the DIBP because I am busy with my life.
> 
> ...





TheExpatriate said:


> If you marry her before the grant, you must add her immediately (you will need a marriage certificate and her passport) ....... it might slow down processing if she's subjected to External checks ..... however she'll get PR immediately.
> 
> If you marry her AFTER the grant, you have to wait 12-15 months for her TR (not PR, TR) ...... and 12-15 months here are processing time, if there are security checks it could even go longer.



well, thanks for your answer, can you comment on other queries as well?? please...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

OZfreak said:


> well, thanks for your answer, can you comment on other queries as well?? please...


there is no hard and fast answer to that other question to be honest. I lodged 189 in March and did not get a grant yet.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


congrats


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

OZfreak said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum just joined yesterday. Actually, I am a 190 applicant lodged in late March'14. UK PCC & Med done plus all docs frontloaded. I was not following with the DIBP because I am busy with my life.
> 
> ...



Getting the grants vary with 6 months to 12 months and even 18 months. So, my suggestion is Let your life move on. Change job if you need to. In case of changing jobs you just have to notify the CO about the change with a FORM for "Change in circumstances".


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

.I think 190 applicants need to be calm down seriously and forget the fact that they applied for any visa. DIBP didn't maintain its commitment level of 3 months visa processing now they are saying that visa will be processed after a CO allocation and it might take three months afterwards. Not to mention, if any BD applicant falls into a long security check. I hope Allah will help us, otherwise, BD 190 applications will be processed in NEXT YEAR JULY/AUG.....which is very unlikely though...this is just my the worst fear.....


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I haven't found anybody who was refused by DIBP. I want to know their procedure about refusal.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> I haven't found anybody who was refused by DIBP. I want to know their procedure about refusal.


a friend of a friend of mine got refused. another friend of mine was refused as well.

What do you need to know exactly?


----------



## er_viral (Jul 5, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


That's Good news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

what is the meaning of getting pcc call for 189er...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shukti said:


> what is the meaning of getting pcc call for 189er...


means you're in the last mile


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> means you're in the last mile


Did you upload your pcc by yourself or co requested for it?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shukti said:


> Did you upload your pcc by yourself or co requested for it?


My CO requested it


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> My CO requested it


oh! you skipped external check ing then...lucky...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shukti said:


> oh! you skipped external check ing then...lucky...


let's hope so. I am not really sure about that


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> a friend of a friend of mine got refused. another friend of mine was refused as well.
> 
> What do you need to know exactly?


How they notify? Mail or formal letter.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> let's hope so. I am not really sure about that


Hi.

As I seen in this forum Everyone had to submit PCC initially and then at the last stage. The PCC may also require for external check.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Congrats........wish u all the best.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> As I seen in this forum Everyone had to submit PCC initially and then at the last stage. The PCC may also require for external check.


how come...besides Pakistan no other country really writes the addresses...after having pcc during checking your education (I am sure because I saw my name on buet's book of inquiry) ..your travel history is checked..pcc doesn't have any of these informations...my friends were asked at the last stages..anyways I guess it's co's wis what documents he or she needs to gather..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> How they notify? Mail or formal letter.


depending on your chosen mode of contact. if you usually receive emails they'd email


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> How they notify? Mail or formal letter.


Hi.

Why are you thinking of refusal.

As I understand Refusal cases is only possible in bellow cases:

(1) If you do not meet the points requirement and provided wrong information in EOI but could not show proof docs during DIAC submission.

(2) If you fail the security check due to some criminal activity and being threat to that country.

(3) If you do not provide any docs which they have asked for within the stipulated time period. (one of my friend had this issue)

(4) If you do not meet the Medical Condition.

My suggestion please read all the requirements send from CO carefully even verify by someone and provide all the docs with proof and manage alignment with the evidence as they may check.

DO NOT THINK OF CANCELLATION. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Why are you thinking of refusal.
> 
> ...


Yes think positive


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Yes think positive


...And that is why he has "grant"...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Zolter said:


> ...And that is why he has "grant"...


Zolter, have your completed your med/PCC?


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

shukti said:


> how come...besides Pakistan no other country really writes the addresses...after having pcc during checking your education (I am sure because I saw my name on buet's book of inquiry) ..your travel history is checked..pcc doesn't have any of these informations...my friends were asked at the last stages..anyways I guess it's co's wis what documents he or she needs to gather..


Hello, what did you mean by "buet's book of inquiry"?? Is there any way to know from BUET if DIBP contacted them?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

codename47 said:


> Hello, what did you mean by "buet's book of inquiry"?? Is there any way to know from BUET if DIBP contacted them?


there is a room in white building...where there are bundles of envelopes to be dispatched all with gradesheets...usually people who apply abroad for PhD they are the ones who's names are on it..my friend saw my name and told me and then I also saw that..I never applied for any university...so obviously it's Australia...so I know I'm under checking...


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

shukti said:


> there is a room in white building...where there are bundles of envelopes to be dispatched all with gradesheets...usually people who apply abroad for PhD they are the ones who's names are on it..my friend saw my name and told me and then I also saw that..I never applied for any university...so obviously it's Australia...so I know I'm under checking...


Thanks. Just curious, who was the letter addressed to?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Zolter, have your completed your med/PCC?


PCC and Medicals reached DIBP on Tuesday.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

codename47 said:


> Thanks. Just curious, who was the letter addressed to?


my friend didn't see that...and I saw the list not the envelope...so sorry..can't tell you.. I was very sad that my checking started as my agent told me they fo it randomly...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> my friend didn't see that...and I saw the list not the envelope...so sorry..can't tell you.. I was very sad that my checking started as my agent told me they fo it randomly...


Checking academic record may not be a part of security check. It may simply be a part of the normal process of DIBP to see if you really have the certificate for which you have claimed point. So don't be disheartened. 

Security check, on the other hand, is to see whether you will pose a national security threat to Australia.


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

*time after medical and PCC*

Hi ,

I have applied for VISA through agent last year April. my Class was 189 and applied in "Computer n network Engineer". 

MY CO assigned on May and asked for updated form80. 

On April 30th, 2014(after 1 year !!) i was asked for PCC and medical. 

By 14th April i have submitted all. My Agent said he did submit on the same date as well. 

its more then 1 month now , no news so far. 

Is there anyone recently got visa Grant ? How much time it takes after medical and PCC. 

Thanks


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Checking academic record may not be a part of security check. It may simply be a part of the normal process of DIBP to see if you really have the certificate for which you have claimed point. So don't be disheartened.
> 
> Security check, on the other hand, is to see whether you will pose a national security threat to Australia.


I really hope so!


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

today i got a peculiar mail...
19 Jun 2014
Dear kkkkk hhhhhk
Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

but when i log in..i see nothing....just hopless


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> today i got a peculiar mail...
> 19 Jun 2014
> Dear kkkkk hhhhhk
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> ...


I got this message as well but I got nothing over there.


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

ash_bd said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have applied for VISA through agent last year April. my Class was 189 and applied in "Computer n network Engineer".
> 
> ...


1. How much time usually it takes for grant visa after medical and PCC ? It's over one month I haven't get any update . 

2. My medical is showing "completed". What does it mean ?


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> a friend of a friend of mine got refused. another friend of mine was refused as well.
> 
> What do you need to know exactly?


Why they got refused ???


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today. 

:dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!


I thank ALL who shared many things here in this forum, all of u are great and i pray for each and every one of you who have lodged their application for PR.....you all will get the VISA (In Sha Allah).


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Urlacher said:


> Why they got refused ???


Zdravo drug ! 

One due to a dependant's medical condition, the other due to a mistake in his EOI regarding work experience (failed to deduct the 2 years that were deducted by the ACS)


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> 1. How much time usually it takes for grant visa after medical and PCC ? It's over one month I haven't get any update .
> 
> 2. My medical is showing "completed". What does it mean ?


What status is it showing on your visa portal? ( not eMedical) 

Does it say finalized?


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro. Party time


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> ...


Congrats...yahoo now grants are coming one by one....


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> ...


Congrats a big time  cheers


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> ...


Congrates !! wish you a Great life !!

BTW what is your profession, initial entry date??

:bump2: :bump2: :horn:


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> ...


Congr.. whats your initial entry date ? Hopefully by july 14 all nov 12 /dec 12 applicant will get their grant..


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> ...


Its surely keep my hope to get a Grant ALIve..:bounce:...Please also pray for us who are stranded for a long time....wish you a good life ahead...!! 

:tea: eace: ray:ray:


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

urcompeer said:


> Congr.. whats your initial entry date ? Hopefully by july 14 all nov 12 /dec 12 applicant will get their grant..


Why July 14th ? Any specific reason ?


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> What status is it showing on your visa portal? ( not eMedical)
> 
> Does it say finalized?


I can't see. I applied through agent so can't see the status :-( . 
I checked with medical officer and he said result was positive nothing to worry.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ash_bd said:


> I can't see. I applied through agent so can't see the status :-( .
> I checked with medical officer and he said result was positive nothing to worry.


you can create your own IMMI account and follow up yourself


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> you can create your own IMMI account and follow up yourself


Can you guide us how to do that?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Can you guide us how to do that?


sure

go to 

ImmiAccount

Create an ImmiAccount (Individuals) 

after you create it, click Import Application, it will ask for some of your application particulars (TRN, Name, DOB) ...... It will ask you in what capacity are you importing, select "Applicant" ......


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> you can create your own IMMI account and follow up yourself


If I make another immi account and link.....will my agents account invalid or unlinked ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ash_bd said:


> If I make another immi account and link.....will my agents account invalid or unlinked ?


nope ...... I confirmed with my agent after I imported my application and she confirmed she can still see my application in her agent account


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> nope ...... I confirmed with my agent after I imported my application and she confirmed she can still see my application in her agent account


thanks..I did....its showing a page where status is in progress showing


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shukti said:


> thanks..I did....its showing a page where status is in progress showing


you will come to hate this very soon ...... check my avatar ....... lol


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> ...


Alhamdulillah....great to hear such good news....all the best. When do u want to land?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have applied for VISA through agent last year April. my Class was 189 and applied in "Computer n network Engineer".
> 
> ...


Hi.

Medical Clarence through commonwealth takes at least 1 to 2 months to get finalized and delivered to CO.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> you will come to hate this very soon ...... check my avatar ....... lol


so they will be showing this status for next one yr..if they ask for something will it show..


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*My gratitude!*

I just want to thank all of you from the deep core of my heart who congratulated me on my Grant.....:yo::yo::yo::yo:

also pray for those who are waiting patiently for the golden email. Hence i would like to urge to those who passed only some weeks/months after lodging not to panic and better not inquire frequently as, if CO stays busy giving answers they will have less time for processing. only those has significant time lapse like 6+ months may consider a knock.

Again i have seen that there is no rule at all for the grant sequence....later applicants getting grants earlier.....not only me, none knows why......yet we try to find a reason or logic for that.


the only logic i still believe that Australia needs skilled people like us and once we got he invitation gys.....it's there for us. keep smiling, it will be yours soon( at least this mental counseling worked for me to wait longer period)...don't be paranoid!! 

BTW my IED is end of Janyary 2015


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah....great to hear such good news....all the best. When do u want to land?


Thanks mate......end of december In sha Allah


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shukti said:


> so they will be showing this status for next one yr..if they ask for something will it show..


In Progress or Finalised. Nothing else man


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> Medical Clarence through commonwealth takes at least 1 to 2 months to get finalized and delivered to CO.


What is clearance through common wealth ? I know ppl who did medical after me and got grant last week !


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats  Real Fast ... Thing for Bangladeshi people are clearing now faster.

Best of Luck.



mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mmn said:


> Thanks mate......end of december In sha Allah


I am also moving end of December. Which state are u planning to move?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> What is clearance through common wealth ? I know ppl who did medical after me and got grant last week !


Whoever people I know they took 1 to 2 months.... So i thought That is the standard time. Getting faster is always better.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Pothik said:


> I am also moving end of December. Which state are u planning to move?


WA....you??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mmn said:


> WA....you??


Me too!


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> ...


Congrats bro, wish u all the best.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mmn said:


> WA....you??





mithu93ku said:


> Me too!



Me too moving to WA.

It means 3 of us is moving to WA ... Great .....


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Me too moving to WA.
> 
> It means 3 of us is moving to WA ... Great .....


Hey that's great......why not meet here in dhaka b4 moving, afterall we are deshi bros. if you agree then PM me your numbers or i may PM mine to you whcihever u like.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mmn said:


> Hey that's great......why not meet here in dhaka b4 moving, afterall we are deshi bros. if you agree then PM me your numbers or i may PM mine to you whcihever u like.


Check your inbox.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mmn said:


> Hey that's great......why not meet here in dhaka b4 moving, afterall we are deshi bros. if you agree then PM me your numbers or i may PM mine to you whcihever u like.


Check your inbox. I have send the details.


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Whoever people I know they took 1 to 2 months.... So i thought That is the standard time. Getting faster is always better.


So usually it takes 1/2 months after medical and pcc ?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> So usually it takes 1/2 months after medical and pcc ?


If PCC\Medical is asked at the beginning of the process, it'll take long, else max a month or so if everything is normal.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Me too moving to WA.
> 
> It means 3 of us is moving to WA ... Great .....


Which Air you prefer? You can save more than half if you book Air Asia early, But problem is they no longer operate flight from Dhaka. You have to go to Calcutta to catch Air Asia.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> I thank ALL who shared many things here in this forum, all of u are great and i pray for each and every one of you who have lodged their application for PR.....you all will get the VISA (In Sha Allah).


I Logged


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> I thank ALL who shared many things here in this forum, all of u are great and i pray for each and every one of you who have lodged their application for PR.....you all will get the VISA (In Sha Allah).


I logged on to after Two days and saw ur golden mail. Congr8s!


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> If PCC\Medical is asked at the beginning of the process, it'll take long, else max a month or so if everything is normal.


Medical and pcc was asked after a year of lodging visa app. And it's 1 month 6 days I have submitted those doc. No update so far !! Any idea ?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

ash_bd said:


> Medical and pcc was asked after a year of lodging visa app. And it's 1 month 6 days I have submitted those doc. No update so far !! Any idea ?


Did you submit medical electronically or manual? if manual, it takes 2-3 weeks to update.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I logged on to after Two days and saw ur golden mail. Congr8s!


Thanks mate.....:yo::yo::yo::yo:.....i pray that u r next.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> Well, as usual this morning I have got a reply from my CO - standard message. Also I noticed that it is now a different CO. There is no information about CO team.
> 
> Waiting continues.


Hi,
I hope you are well. Can I ask you which team are you?
Do you think our countries might go through SC?
Lots of luck,
Enida


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry, I just found out that you have gone through security checks. I wish you have a speedy grant and may god bless your waiting. Just to ask you one question, I'm Albanian, do you think I might go through SC? I was contacted by Team 23 last week and was asked to provide form 80. I've seen cases where this team sends the files through SC, do you think this is my case?

Thanks a lot. Good luck


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> Well, as usual this morning I have got a reply from my CO - standard message. Also I noticed that it is now a different CO. There is no information about CO team.
> 
> Waiting continues.


I'm sorry, I just found out that you have gone through security checks. I wish you have a speedy grant and may god bless your waiting. Just to ask you one question, I'm Albanian, do you think I might go through SC? I was contacted by Team 23 last week and was asked to provide form 80. I've seen cases where this team sends the files through SC, do you think this is my case?


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Did you submit medical electronically or manual? if manual, it takes 2-3 weeks to update.


Did in ibnesina. I did medical on first week of May 2014 and by 10th it shows "completed" in all three section in eMedical. Same for me, my wife and kid.submitted the pcc on 15th.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

enida said:


> I'm sorry, I just found out that you have gone through security checks. I wish you have a speedy grant and may god bless your waiting. Just to ask you one question, I'm Albanian, do you think I might go through SC? I was contacted by Team 23 last week and was asked to provide form 80. I've seen cases where this team sends the files through SC, do you think this is my case?


Form 80 is an indication that you are on check. But no idea how long it can take. Better to find a country mate who already got visa.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

ash_bd said:


> Did in ibnesina. I did medical on first week of May 2014 and by 10th it shows "completed" in all three section in eMedical. Same for me, my wife and kid.submitted the pcc on 15th.


I think in that case you can knock you case officer politely for the reason of delay.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> ...


Late but a bir congraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttssssssssssss to uuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Zkabir (Jun 19, 2014)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> Vetassess or any other assessment body doesn't verify any document or information. They just do their assessment and provide their comments/your eligibility on background. DIAC is the authority will decide how to verify your profile.
> 
> Payslip is not a mandatory documents, but sometimes they ask for it. If you would have bank statement then it would be much better and payslip requirment can also be omitted.
> ...



Dear Loonq

I am also facing the similar problem. My company also pay me in Cash and I my income is to taxable. Please suggest me what can I do? 

Thanks


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Zkabir said:


> Dear Loonq
> 
> I am also facing the similar problem. My company also pay me in Cash and I my income is to taxable. Please suggest me what can I do?
> 
> Thanks


Hi.

If your company pays you in cash then you can ask them for payslip where it is written " Mode of payment; Cash". 

If they do not provide payslip then list all the salaries month wise in a single paper which says mode of payment also and get in signed by company authority (HR, Accounts).

If your income is not subject to income tax then get the breakdown of your salary and provide our countries income tax slabs with documentation.

Hope this helps. I had my initial 4 years where my company used to pay in cash and that was not taxable. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## Zkabir (Jun 19, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> If your company pays you in cash then you can ask them for payslip where it is written " Mode of payment; Cash".
> 
> ...


Thank You for the suggestions. Can you suggest me from where/how can I get the documents you mentioned ?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Zkabir said:


> Thank You for the suggestions. Can you suggest me from where/how can I get the documents you mentioned ?


Hi, You can get these documents from where you worked, their HR, accounts department.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> sure
> 
> go to
> 
> ...


Thank you for your guide. I need to know the following -

To create an immi account and import my application, is there anything else other then the above that I need to know?
For my new account, will my agent face any problem (unable to view my application)?
Is there anything else that I need to know?
If any problem arises will it hamper my outcome?

I'd be glad if TheExpatriate, num_tareq, shukti vi or any one who know about this can answer. I apologies if I sound stupid.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

I also need to know the following -

1. While registering for a new account which email address should I have to provide; mine or my agent?
2. While importing an application which option should I select which says '*For the purpose of the application I am*'. For you convenience I've attached an screenshot.

I'd be glad if someone can help me out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Thank you for your guide. I need to know the following -
> 
> To create an immi account and import my application, is there anything else other then the above that I need to know?
> For my new account, will my agent face any problem (unable to view my application)?
> ...


Again ...... an APPLICATION can exist on SEVERAL IMMIAccounts.

Yours as an applicant's account and your agent's as an agency account.

If you import, your agent will still be able to view, edit, respond ...etc. He'll even remain to be the sole recipient of CO Communications ......



rus_bd said:


> I also need to know the following -
> 
> 1. While registering for a new account which email address should I have to provide; mine or my agent?
> 2. While importing an application which option should I select which says '*For the purpose of the application I am*'. For you convenience I've attached an screenshot.
> ...



1- Yours

2- Applicant (Option 1)


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Zkabir said:


> Thank You for the suggestions. Can you suggest me from where/how can I get the documents you mentioned ?



Provide your salary breakdown where tax is written as "zero" or mentioned that the salary is not taxable.

You can visit bellow link for any govt. tax related info. 

National Board of Revenue (NBR), Bangladesh


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

hi all,

need to contact with CO about the application status. we tried both GSM team33 and GSM Brisbane email address but both the time they reply same response "Enquiries about cases will not be responded to from this mailbox"

please help us.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sauib said:


> hi all,
> 
> need to contact with CO about the application status. we tried both GSM team33 and GSM Brisbane email address but both the time they reply same response "Enquiries about cases will not be responded to from this mailbox"
> 
> please help us.


Try Calling ... I heard there's some changes in Brisbane teams, but don't worry it won't affect applicants.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Thank you for your guide. I need to know the following -
> 
> To create an immi account and import my application, is there anything else other then the above that I need to know?
> For my new account, will my agent face any problem (unable to view my application)?
> ...


I create my own IMMI account by myself. I don't know whether my agent created the same. Actually I didn't ask them. TRN, DOB is enough to create the IMMI account.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a query, Does DIAC verify details of work experiences which was eliminated by ACS during assessment (i.e 2 years)? Or they do for all the work experiences which is mentioned in the assessment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

adnanvb said:


> I have a query, Does DIAC verify details of work experiences which was eliminated by ACS during assessment (i.e 2 years)? Or they do for all the work experiences which is mentioned in the assessment. Thanks in advance.


per my agent, no they don't ..... not really sure about that


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> I have a query, Does DIAC verify details of work experiences which was eliminated by ACS during assessment (i.e 2 years)? Or they do for all the work experiences which is mentioned in the assessment. Thanks in advance.


In my case DIBP did not inquire one of my previous office which was eliminated by ACS.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

shukti said:


> I really hope so!


One of my colleague's friend lodged visa (189) on Jan,2014. He was asked for PCC and MED few days before. So, he wanted to know about security check via mail and his CO confirmed that,his security check is finished. And visa will be granted after 45 working days from receiving PCC/MED.

As, I have not heard directly from anyone.It seems quite unrealistic to me. Specially, compared to all other 189 applicant. 

I guess, his file is under new law of 3 months.

Any one knows someone with similar cases?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations !
Did you lodge under 189?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

There is another thread 189 and 190 visa applicants where it has been seen that many grants are giving now. May be they are speeding up the security checks. I have seen cases where grant has been given even after 1 month later submission of Form 80. So, hope for the best friends and recall god. I lodged my visa through my agent on April 29 and my form 80 has been asked last week. Does form 80 was asked from other fellows here so soon after 1 month after visa lodgement?



EEE_power said:


> One of my colleague's friend lodged visa (189) on Jan,2014. He was asked for PCC and MED few days before. So, he wanted to know about security check via mail and his CO confirmed that,his security check is finished. And visa will be granted after 45 working days from receiving PCC/MED.
> 
> As, I have not heard directly from anyone.It seems quite unrealistic to me. Specially, compared to all other 189 applicant.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> One of my colleague's friend lodged visa (189) on Jan,2014. He was asked for PCC and MED few days before. So, he wanted to know about security check via mail and his CO confirmed that,his security check is finished. And visa will be granted after 45 working days from receiving PCC/MED.
> 
> As, I have not heard directly from anyone.It seems quite unrealistic to me. Specially, compared to all other 189 applicant.
> 
> ...


45 working days = 9 weeks

long, but at least he's not gonna be biting his fingertips every day ........ I'd rather be told a long yet definitive wait than be waiting indefinitely


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> I create my own IMMI account by myself. I don't know whether my agent created the same. Actually I didn't ask them. TRN, DOB is enough to create the IMMI account.


So currently who will be the contact for CO? You or your agent ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ash_bd said:


> So currently who will be the contact for CO? You or your agent ?


Agent will remain the contact unless you revoke their authorization with an official request (there is a form for that I believe)


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

we BD 190 applicants are going through same pain...its been more than three months...if DIBP had not announced they would process within 03 months, my nerves would have been more calm now...this made me a restless person, everyday, i got to look into this forum and other sources for any kind of news..which is making me a psychological person day by day...what the hell they are doing, really don't understand.....although, i was told to wait till next month, but i don't find any hope either..as there are so many backlog applicants.....feeling totally lost....my life is in limbo... 

ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> we BD 190 applicants going through same pain...its been more than three months...if DIBP had not announced they would process within 03 months, my nerves would have been more calm now...but i am a restless person, everyday, i got to look into this forum and other sources for any kind of news..which is making me a psychological person day by day...what the hell they are doing, really don't understand.....although, i was told to wait till next month, but i don't find any hope either..as there are so many backlog applicants.....feeling totally lost....my life is in limbo...


Lets socialize. 
Have some fun with others who are bearing this pain. 
Now, think about 189 Bangladeshi applicants. What's going on them. 
You would get your grant soon! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> we BD 190 applicants are going through same pain...its been more than three months...if DIBP had not announced they would process within 03 months, my nerves would have been more calm now...this made me a restless person, everyday, i got to look into this forum and other sources for any kind of news..which is making me a psychological person day by day...what the hell they are doing, really don't understand.....although, i was told to wait till next month, but i don't find any hope either..as there are so many backlog applicants.....feeling totally lost....my life is in limbo...
> 
> ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:


Brother.

Do not think too much... This is not mandatory that all back need to be clear. You can be the lucky one to get early. 

Now there has been saying that, recent applicants are moving faster than old ones.

Keep you mind set for 1 year so if it gets faster then you will be much happier.

Enjoy. Everything is mind game.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> we BD 190 applicants are going through same pain...its been more than three months...if DIBP had not announced they would process within 03 months, my nerves would have been more calm now...this made me a restless person, everyday, i got to look into this forum and other sources for any kind of news..which is making me a psychological person day by day...what the hell they are doing, really don't understand.....although, i was told to wait till next month, but i don't find any hope either..as there are so many backlog applicants.....feeling totally lost....my life is in limbo...
> 
> ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:





mithu93ku said:


> Lets socialize.
> Have some fun with others who are bearing this pain.
> Now, think about 189 Bangladeshi applicants. What's going on them.
> You would get your grant soon! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


THis is absolutely a Brilliant Idea Mithu Bhai ! 

I once proposed to arrange a special Du'aah Mahfil ( Milad may be). lets all BD applicants arrange a Prayer session in this coming Ramadan in Dhaka...I hope it will at least pacify our mind....:laugh: 

What do you think?? :tape2:


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


Congrats buddy. God bless.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


Congratulations. Your timeline please?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ash_bd said:


> Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


Congrats and God bless. timeline?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


Congrats  

Please share your time line and plan so that everyone get an idea.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

ash_bd said:


> Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


Congrates bhai....is it 189 or 190 ?? 

Timeline please....time to celebrate .....:laugh:


:bump2: :bump2:


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


Congrats ....


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ash_bd said:


> Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


Congrats .....................


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


Congrats bro


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


Congrats and all the best.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> So currently who will be the contact for CO? You or your agent ?


After uploading all docs by my agent, whenever i asked my Status from my mailbox, got reply.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

ash_bd said:


> Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


Congrats ............. what is your timeline bro. Please share with us.


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Guys..........

I am Ivan from Bangladesh.......... I am a Civil Engineer. I got Invitation letter from DIBP on 29th May, 2014 for 489 SS NSW. Im going lodge my visa application tomorrow........

Is there anyone like me ?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

my senior Friend got a NSW regional invitation letter (IRENEA), where did you get your invite from & already lodged VISA..if you have any queries, we are here to solve...


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> my senior Friend got a NSW regional invitation letter (IRENEA), where did you get your invite from & already lodged VISA..if you have any queries, we are here to solve...


Thanks bro.

I got my Invitation Letter from Southern Inland, NSW. I just made the payment for Visa lodgmnt. 

If i upload all the docs (except PCC n Medical) on tomorrow, what may be the expected time of getting the visa (489 SS ) grant ?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

forum_user said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> I got my Invitation Letter from Southern Inland, NSW. I just made the payment for Visa lodgmnt.
> 
> If i upload all the docs (except PCC n Medical) on tomorrow, what may be the expected time of getting the visa (489 SS ) grant ?


its Approx. 3 to 6 months....All the best


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

forum_user said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> I got my Invitation Letter from Southern Inland, NSW. I just made the payment for Visa lodgmnt.
> 
> If i upload all the docs (except PCC n Medical) on tomorrow, what may be the expected time of getting the visa (489 SS ) grant ?


don't worry much about VISA Grant....now ppl r facing unexpected delay...however, your visa type is in priority group...so don't worry at all..they need ppl in regional areas...just pray for us  

Although i applied in March but no sign of CO so far....:brick:


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> don't worry much about VISA Grant....now ppl r facing unexpected delay...however, your visa type is in priority group...so don't worry at all..they need ppl in regional areas...just pray for us
> 
> Although i applied in March but no sign of CO so far....:brick:


Thanks. 

Best of Luck bro.


----------



## er_viral (Jul 5, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


Congrats!


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Someone told me that its difficult to get a full time job (specially job related to my assessment) for the 489 visa holders. Is it true ? 

Please give your opinion.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

forum_user said:


> Someone told me that its difficult to get a full time job (specially job related to my assessment) for the 489 visa holders. Is it true ?
> 
> Please give your opinion.


In my opinion, think about VISA first...we all are concerned about getting GRANTS, Man !! let alone a job or how to settle in....get the first thing first, then job will be managed....:focus:


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

How many applicants from 2012 are left to get the grant? May Allah make their grant soon Inshallah....


----------



## ahmed1 (Feb 1, 2014)

surindersharma said:


> I have been living in the uk for over 4 years and then i was catched when working in a indian restaurant. The immigration officer took me to a police station and then i tell me they send me back to bangladesh. I spoke to visa laywer and he tell me to say i wanted to leave the uk and go to bangladesh. Then they said they will let me stay helped me so much thank you.


lol


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

surindersharma said:


> I have been living in the uk for over 4 years and then i was catched when working in a indian restaurant. The immigration officer took me to a police station and then i tell me they send me back to bangladesh. I spoke to visa laywer and he tell me to say i wanted to leave the uk and go to bangladesh. Then they said they will let me stay helped me so much thank you.




Is there any organization in Australia that would send a petition to DIBP so that they process our BD Applications' faster and smooth.......:doh:


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

ash_bd said:


> Got grant today ! Thank you all ...I pray everyone got soon...


That's very nice. Stay with us and pray for us.
Please share your timeline with us. At least visa category and lodgement date.
May ALLAH bless us all.


----------



## samamun001 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dear All,

I got the pcc call today.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the pcc call today.


Great news. You are on your way. Please keep us updated.
Hopefully you get your grant soon.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

How pathetic... so the urban legend is true !!! how come you changed your nationality as soon as you got caught !!!



surindersharma said:


> I have been living in the uk for over 4 years and then i was catched when working in a indian restaurant. The immigration officer took me to a police station and then i tell me they send me back to bangladesh. I spoke to visa laywer and he tell me to say i wanted to leave the uk and go to bangladesh. Then they said they will let me stay. Embassy-direct.comm helped me so much thank you.


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Can i add my partner after lodging my visa application ???


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the pcc call today.


Insallah u will get the grant soon.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the pcc call today.


That is giving me some hope. I am from team 2 and applied jan 2013. Finger crossed.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

forum_user said:


> Can i add my partner after lodging my visa application ???


Yes you can add.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Is there any benefit to upload Form 80 even before a CO asks for it?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> Is there any benefit to upload Form 80 even before a CO asks for it?


It saves time at least one week.


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Yes you can add.


Would you plz tell me the procedure ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> It saves time at least one week.


Thats a massive savings inni?


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

forum_user said:


> Can i add my partner after lodging my visa application ???


Yes, you can. I've added my wife in my application three months ago.

You have to fill in Form 1022 and send out to your CO and confirm him/her that you want to add your partner as migrating dependent. You will be asked to pay the fee which is AUD 1760 + 1.08% surcharge right now if you pay by visa/master card. To make the payment, they will send you a credit card proforma and Form 1436 where you will have to give all the information regarding the credit card such as card number, card holder's name, issue/expiry date, address, phone number etc. You won't have to give them your PIN though.

And yes, if you don't have an international credit card, you can use your friend's or relative's card. I asked about this specifically to my CO and she confirmed me that I could use anyone's card as long as the other party agrees to the arrangement.


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Yes, you can. I've added my wife in my application three months ago.
> 
> You have to fill in Form 1022 and send out to your CO and confirm him/her that you want to add your partner as migrating dependent. You will be asked to pay the fee which is AUD 1760 + 1.08% surcharge right now if you pay by visa/master card. To make the payment, they will send you a credit card proforma and Form 1436 where you will have to give all the information regarding the credit card such as card number, card holder's name, issue/expiry date, address, phone number etc. You won't have to give them your PIN though.
> 
> And yes, if you don't have an international credit card, you can use your friend's or relative's card. I asked about this specifically to my CO and she confirmed me that I could use anyone's card as long as the other party agrees to the arrangement.


Thanks a lot bro.

Does it delay the visa grant ? 3 months is the usual time for the grant. But after adding my partner, does it count from the date I add my partner ??


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

As you can see from my timeline, I applied for my visa in July 2013 and my application is undergoing mandatory checks conducted by external agencies since then. So, I really don't know if adding my wife at this stage would actually cause further delay to the processing :-(



forum_user said:


> Thanks a lot bro.
> 
> Does it delay the visa grant ? 3 months is the usual time for the grant. But after adding my partner, does it count from the date I add my partner ??


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the pcc call today.


Gr8. Do it quickly and let us know.


----------



## minarm (Jun 26, 2014)

Dear all, i am new to this forum and i have few quick questions.
1) this week i submitted my application for assessment in vetasses and the current status is 'in progress'. do i need to post them the hard copies of my uploaded document? if yes, do i need to provide a return-envelop also? to what address should i post the documents?

2) i understand that it may take 12 weeks to get the assessment result. i am optimistic about the outcome. if it is positive, what steps i need to follow, like what further documents should i prepare, when should i take ielts and get police clearance? 

3) if i get an assessment result, how long it would remain valid? because i am waiting for a better territory to open.
i know i am asking so many questions, but a step-by-step guideline would be really helpful


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello minarm,
Welcome to expatforum.
1) No, you do not need to post hard copies of your uploaded documents for VETASSESS assessments. 
2) 
For your VETASSESS outcome you have to wait for around 16 weeks. In the mean time you could complete your required IELTS score. Medicals and Police clearance certificates are required after lodge your visa application . You do not need to prepare any documents by this time. 
3) VETASSESS assessment result is valid for infinite time.

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## minarm (Jun 26, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello minarm,
> Welcome to expatforum.
> 1) No, you do not need to post hard copies of your uploaded documents for VETASSESS assessments.
> 2)
> ...


Thanks a million Mr. Mithu. Thanks for your prompt reply. I am reading others threads and trying to understand what other members have experiences with application. It's a really good forum. Thanks again.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

minarm said:


> Thanks a million Mr. Mithu. Thanks for your prompt reply. I am reading others threads and trying to understand what other members have experiences with application. It's a really good forum. Thanks again.


Feel free to ask anything here in expatforum.


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> As you can see from my timeline, I applied for my visa in July 2013 and my application is undergoing mandatory checks conducted by external agencies since then. So, I really don't know if adding my wife at this stage would actually cause further delay to the processing :-(


My case is little bit diiferent than u and its in the visa class. 489 SS is quicker than 189 ............. So I think I should get the grant after 3 months. It may require 6 months for adding my partner. Am i right ??? What do u think bro ??

Thanks.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

forum_user said:


> My case is little bit diiferent than u and its in the visa class. 489 SS is quicker than 189 ............. So I think I should get the grant after 3 months. It may require 6 months for adding my partner. Am i right ??? What do u think bro ??
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, in fact, the visa subclass makes all the difference... out of 189, 190 and 489, the latter one has the highest priority and is not subjected to security checks which is also the case with 190... so, if you aren't very unfortunate, you should get your visa well within the time frame advertised in the DIBP's website 

Go ahead and add your partner... 

Good luck bro


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Yes, in fact, the visa subclass makes all the difference... out of 189, 190 and 489, the latter one has the highest priority and is not subjected to security checks which is also the case with 190... so, if you aren't very unfortunate, you should get your visa well within the time frame advertised in the DIBP's website
> 
> Go ahead and add your partner...
> 
> Good luck bro


It does not make sense. A 190 or 489 applicant can pose as much threat as a 189 applicant. So why the latter must face the security checks whilst the former can get lucky?


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> It does not make sense. A 190 or 489 applicant can pose as much threat as a 189 applicant. So why the latter must face the security checks whilst the former can get lucky?


I just talked to my agent and they told me that I cannot add my partner after lodgment. Can you give me any link to prove that its possible to add partner after lodgment ??? Plz help me.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

forum_user said:


> I just talked to my agent and they told me that I cannot add my partner after lodgment. Can you give me any link to prove that its possible to add partner after lodgment ??? Plz help me.


Your agent is right.


> *Including family in your application for Subclass 489 *
> You can include the following people in your visa application:
> 
> your partner (married or de facto)
> ...


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> It does not make sense. A 190 or 489 applicant can pose as much threat as a 189 applicant. So why the latter must face the security checks whilst the former can get lucky?


Well... you are right... However, the DIBP people don't think the same way as we do


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Your agent is right.


Mithu bhai,

I didn't get you... You said, forum_user's agent is right, but the text beneath it says a different thing.... I guess asking the CO about this is the best way.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Mithu bhai,
> 
> I didn't get you... You said, forum_user's agent is right, but the text beneath it says a different thing.... I guess asking the CO about this is the best way.


Okay explaining. 
-- He can add only a dependent child to his 489 application at any time until his visa is decided.
-- There is no indication that he can add his partner to his 489 application 

See what DIBP said for 190......


> Including family in your application for Subclass 190
> You can include the following people in your visa application:
> 
> your partner (married or de facto)
> ...


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Dear members, 
I have a few queries. Please enlighten me. 
I have opened an immi account and uploading necessary documents. 
1.	My mother’s name is different in my Educational certificates (SSC, HSC) , Passport and Birth Certificates. I want to change my mother’s name in birth certificate and that will be similar to SSC certificate.Then there will be two spelling for my mother’s name. My question is what Can I do to validate this change? 
2.	I have my husband and a 8 month old daughter as secondary applicants. Do I need to submit a PCC for my daughter?
3. I am not claiming any points for my husband’s skills but I wrote his profession Architect (232111) in EOI. Now immi account shows his skill assessment report. He does not have any skill assessment report. Will it create any problem? 
4.	My husband visited china, Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand,Nepal and India in the last 10 years as a tourist., which is mentioned in form 80 (not yet uploaded). Where should I upload these visa pages or whether I have to upload them? He could not remember entry and departure dates. What can we do now? Again, what sort of documents do I need to submit to avoid these short visits related checking hazards?
5.	I don’t see any place to upload form 1221 for my husband. Under character, evidence of I saw the form 80 for me and my husband.
6.	I do not have any TIN number. I am planning to open one online. I have 4 years experience in a private company. What sort of Tax documents I need to submit? Should I collect salary statement of 4 years from the accounts department of my company? With the salary statement should I go to a lawyer to update my tax file ? If yes can anyone give me the format/sample of the salary statement or letter from accounts department stating that my salary was below the tax slab in my 4 years of service? Please enlighten me.
7.	My immi account shows processing and “Received” in the uploaded documents section. What does it mean?
8. I lodged the visa and paid visa fees in 23rd june and uploaded documents in 26 june. What would be the tentative date of CO allocation?\
9.	I completed the medical yesterday. How can I know the clinic has uploaded my medical report? How would I get notified my health examination report?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Find the response bellow inline.



sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> I have a few queries. Please enlighten me.
> I have opened an immi account and uploading necessary documents.
> 1.	My mother’s name is different in my Educational certificates (SSC, HSC) , Passport and Birth Certificates. I want to change my mother’s name in birth certificate and that will be similar to SSC certificate.Then there will be two spelling for my mother’s name. My question is what Can I do to validate this change?
> ...


Hope these helps.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Fellows,
I have emailed my CO with the Police certificate in attachment. But Its been nearly an hour without any automated acknowledgement. Is it normal? Should I mail again?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Fellows,
> I have emailed my CO with the Police certificate in attachment. But Its been nearly an hour without any automated acknowledgement. Is it normal? Should I mail again?


I think I ever got like that. Delay acknowledgement. but cant remember how long it was.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear All,

I am new to this forum, need your help with few of my queries. 

1. I have applied for WA 190 in Jan-9 2014 but still my case wasn't allocated to any CO, no one contacted me so far.Considering 190 quota finish and delay issues, In this situation what should I do.

2. I have claimed points for work Exp. (10 Years) in this case if DIBP conducts external security check, will it be for all my present and past job verification? Or the check is for present job only.

3. What if the contact person is resigned for any of my past company, who has given me/signed my "Experience Certificate". how to update this info, as DIBP will not be able to contact if they wish to for security check purpose.

Regards

==Mohammed==


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, need your help with few of my queries.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat..pls find the below answers-

1) You can contact the DIBP, no harm in it...ppl from other countries are doing too, follow up really helps

2) External Security check is not related to employment but they might verify the experiences claim...if they do, they check for the amount of points claimed for..

3) They would check with HR or any senior guy, it doesn't matter if the person left the company..

Don't think too much about security check, in your case, i would say, providing as many evidences as you can would be a best idea.

However, what's your profession??


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply, I applied in 263111 category.

Regards

==Mohammed==


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

I opened my TIN using E TIN yesterday. I want to keep my tax documents as authentic and updated as possible. I worked in a private company for 4 years and no tax has been deducted from my salary during that time because my salary was below the tax ceiling for all the fiscal years. 

Now, What sort of documents do I need to illustrate this? I have pay slips of the last 1.5 years. Please note I already have the documents needed to claim points for work experiences. I only need a format where my employer will say , 

This employee has worked here for 4 years.
Salary per year will be shown and 
Salary slab for women in 4 different fiscal years like 2010-2011, 2011-2012 etc.
Tax deduction= nill

Can anyone give me any format of such type of letter? Please help me.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sazedaakhtar said:


> I opened my TIN using E TIN yesterday. I want to keep my tax documents as authentic and updated as possible. I worked in a private company for 4 years and no tax has been deducted from my salary during that time because my salary was below the tax ceiling for all the fiscal years.
> 
> Now, What sort of documents do I need to illustrate this? I have pay slips of the last 1.5 years. Please note I already have the documents needed to claim points for work experiences. I only need a format where my employer will say ,
> 
> ...



Not sure about acceptability of such private letter but ITR is always the best one.

i think u need to submit return still each year, whether or not u r liable to pay TAX. cos you can/should accumulate your asset beside showing 0 Tax liablity


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

thewall said:


> Not sure about acceptability of such private letter but ITR is always the best one.
> 
> i think u need to submit return still each year, whether or not u r liable to pay TAX. cos you can/should accumulate your asset beside showing 0 Tax liablity


Not agree, if one's yearly income is below the said limit and S/he had no previous tax file, S/he does not require to submit return.------------I think this is the rule of BD tax authority.

So, an applicant can ask his/her CO that S/he didn't have any tax file due to valid reason------i think. But in this case, she can show her husband's tax file, that will support to demonstrate the current asset or higher living cost of previous years.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

suman.cuet said:


> Not agree, if one's yearly income is below the said limit and S/he had no previous tax file, S/he does not require to submit return.------------I think this is the rule of BD tax authority.
> 
> So, an applicant can ask his/her CO that S/he didn't have any tax file due to valid reason------i think. But in this case, she can show her husband's tax file, that will support to demonstrate the current asset or higher living cost of previous years.



Well - may be, my Tax advisor is fooling me  but yes CO is the best judge

I just shared what I do every year, I am not Liable to pay TAX in Bangladesh, yet I am filing return every year in BD. In my case I got thru with only ITR history in my Resident country and nothing else, no pay slip, no HR letter to tell Tax deduction or not so on...

but I'd not keep Guessing, rather seek professional advice besides Forum experience. It's not uncommon Primary applicant being asked to prove dependency of secondary applicants included.

btw when I entered Oz, i visited ATO office to seek their opinion on TFN (=TIN), they mentioned if one possess Valid Work VISA, (whether Employed or not) must apply TFN, I was not able to apply online off-shore (one of the first "to-do" list after landing)

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Interesting Ref from NBR

*Who should submit Income Tax Return?*

If total income of any individual other than female taxpayers, senior male taxpayers of 65 years and above and retarded taxpayers during the income year exceeds Tk 2,20,000/-.

If total income of any female taxpayer, senior male taxpayer of 65 years and above during the income year exceeds Tk 2,50,000/-.

If total income of any retarded taxpayer during the income year exceeds TK. 3,00,000.

If any person was assessed for tax during any of the 3 years immediately preceding the income year. 

A person who lives in any city corporation/paurashava/divisional HQ/district HQ and owns a building of more than one storey and having plinth area exceeding 1,600 sq. feet/owns motor car/owns membership of a club registered under VAT Law.

If any person subscribes a telephone. 

If any person runs a business or profession having trade license and operates a bank account.

Any professional registered as a doctor, lawyer, income tax practitioner, Chartered Accountant, Cost & Management Accountant, Engineer, Architect and Surveyor etc.

Member of a Chamber of Commerce and Industries or a trade Association.
Any person who participates in a tender.

A person who has a Taxpayer's Idntification Number (TIN) in accordance with the provision of section 184A.

Candidate for Union Parishad, Paurashava, City Corporation or Parliament elections.

Any company registered under the Company Act, 1913 or 1994.

Any Non-government organization (NGO) registered with NGO Affairs Bureau.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirza vi, could u plz reveal ur update waiting list?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi All, 
Today I found that in my immiAccount the description for health examination has changed to following this 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

before it was something like "no health examination required for this applicant something like this.. 

Anybody has any idea about that?


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Hi All,
> Today I found that in my immiAccount the description for health examination has changed to following this
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> ...


Hello no need to worry about that. 
This happens due to a sysytem glitch. You will find it to get back to the previous status after you log in again. Same happened in my case too.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

tirupoti said:


> Hello no need to worry about that.
> This happens due to a sysytem glitch. You will find it to get back to the previous status after you log in again. Same happened in my case too.


Actually in my case the receiving date is changed. Previously the medical receiving date was around nov '13. but from yesterday it is showing 25 june'14. Is it also system glitch or they have received it newly?


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Hi All,
> Today I found that in my immiAccount the description for health examination has changed to following this
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> ...


It means your medical report has some anomalies which will be referred to a MOC who will assess if such anomaly poses threat to Australia. If he cannot decide straight away by looking into the report, he may advise you to go for further tests.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> It means your medical report has some anomalies which will be referred to a MOC who will assess if such anomaly poses threat to Australia. If he cannot decide straight away by looking into the report, he may advise you to go for further tests.


not necessarily. It glitches with almost everyone back and forth between statuses. Try to login in an hour and it might change back again


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> It means your medical report has some anomalies which will be referred to a MOC who will assess if such anomaly poses threat to Australia. If he cannot decide straight away by looking into the report, he may advise you to go for further tests.


Is there any link related to that in DIAC website?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Alhamdulillah.

The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.

Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


Congrats a big time.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


congrats!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


Congratulations Zolter. So it took 19 months altogether.


----------



## shafiqul (Oct 2, 2012)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


Congratulations!


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


:tea: Cheers bro, Congrats. Where r u going first??


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Is there any link related to that in DIAC website?


https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/22health.htm

also read this..it may help

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/104286-merged-medicals-questions-80.html


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


Congrat dude... its party time


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


Big congrats bro.....even today morning i was taking about u with somebody, 'what aobut Zolter'. Wish u all the best.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


Congrats brother :

When and where are you planning to move?

Best of Luck.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


Congratulations bro...best wishes to you for your future life.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


a big congrats bro


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mmn said:


> :tea: Cheers bro, Congrats. Where r u going first??


Have not yet decided. I have a close friend in Adelaide and my brother in Sydney. Am doing some research, hopefully should come up with the best place to land. Hoping to make the initial entry in Dec. When and where are you making your first entry?

Any advise from fellow forum members as to where to land would be highly appreciated.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Mirza vi, could u plz reveal ur update waiting list?



Bhai, we Bangladeshi, specially Brisbane team are too much frustrated for this delay. Have you note one think ? if you go through forum, you have observed all grant in Pakistani and Bangladeshi are from Adelaide Team but not from Brisbane Team (exception person). 

Here have few update #

OZstyle - Applied 30th Oct 2012. Got PCC/Medical on 6th June 2014 - waiting for grant - Adelaide Team

letsmove - Applied 30th Nov 2012 - No Update - waiting for grant - Brisbane Team

Alamin104 - Applied 8th dec 2012. Got PCC/Medical on 16th June 2014 - waiting for grant - Adelaide Team

mirza_755 - Applied 13th dec 2012 - No Update - waiting for grant - Brisbane Team

bengal_tiger - Applied 16th dec 2012 - No Update - waiting for grant - Brisbane Team

My Friend- - Applied 25th dec 2012. Got PCC/Medical on 20th June 2014 - waiting for grant - Adelaide Team

samamun001 - Applied 28th dec 2012. Got PCC/Medical on 26th June 2014 - waiting for grant - Adelaide Team


Recently Few grant from Adelaide Team, but no response from Brisbane Team

Leo - Applied on 9th Nov 2012 - Grant 2nd June 2014 - Adelaide Team 2

urcompeer - Applied on 27th dec 2012 - Grant 13th June 2014 - Adelaide Team 2

Zolter - Applied on 28th Nov 2012 - Grant 1st July 2014 - Adelaide Team 4

This is just for share.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Bhai, we Bangladeshi, specially Brisbane team are too much frustrated for this delay. Have you note one think ? if you go through forum, you have observed all grant in Pakistani and Bangladeshi are from Adelaide Team but not from Brisbane Team (exception person).
> 
> Here have few update #
> 
> ...


This is really interesting information mirza. May be the delay relates to all these brisbane team restructuring. You must have noticed now that no particular co is looking after our cases now, rather its the whole team. If it's only to do with security check then brisbane team may be sending our application for checking far later than the Adelaide team does. God knows what they are upto.


----------



## minarm (Jun 26, 2014)

*Step by Step for Subclass 190*

Dear all,
Could someone please help me with step by step procedure for applying Subclass 190 in NSW? I have already applied for VETASSES and I hope to get the outcome by Sept. this year.

What should be my next step? I understand that I need to submit an EOI for state invitation, but how long it takes? How much does it cost? Can I submit EOI before I get my VETASSES outcome?

I am sorry, if those issues have already been discussed in this forurm, but it would be really of great help if someone could provide me detail step by step procedure.

Step 1: Applied for VETASSES. Takes around 12-16 weeks.
Step 2: Submit EOI? When how much does it cost?
STEP 3: ???
STEP 4: ???
STEP 5: ???

Thanks in advance to all the altruists in this group.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

can anyone give me gsm Adelaide team 8's contact no....my agent didn't give me any..


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Does any one know DIBP's overseas contact number... 131881 cannot be called from bd....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Zolter said:


> Have not yet decided. I have a close friend in Adelaide and my brother in Sydney. Am doing some research, hopefully should come up with the best place to land. Hoping to make the initial entry in Dec. When and where are you making your first entry?
> 
> Any advise from fellow forum members as to where to land would be highly appreciated.



i guess it depends on where your Job will take you.

Civil Eng - u could try also west (ie. Perth), if not far east (most wanted Sydney  ). Apparently Adelaide would be my 4th choice after Melbourne


Cheers !


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

tau$eef said:


> does any one know dibp's overseas contact number... 131881 cannot be called from bd....


00611300364613


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


Congrats buddy! Keep me in your prayers.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


Alhamdulillah. The combination of Ramadan and DIBP new year brought this joyous news for you. Getting the result in first day of the new year is extraordinary. Maybe your CO was waiting for this day.

Please pray for us in this holy month of Ramadan so that we all receive our grant quickly. This waiting is too painful to bear with. May merciful ALLAH bless us all during this month of rahmat.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Guys
Any idea what the word "TRIM" stands for? My CO has included this word in the subject line and I have started getting email reply from new person from different mail address ([email protected]) not the team 4 address. Also i dont get any automated acknowledgement what I used to get before. Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> Hi Guys
> Any idea what the word "TRIM" stands for? My CO has included this word in the subject line and I have started getting email reply from new person from different mail address ([email protected]) not the team 4 address. Also i dont get any automated acknowledgement what I used to get before. Anyone with similar experience?


The Requirement is Met

I think mentioned link may help you to give some idea

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...449906-what-does-trim-means-subject-line.html


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Have not yet decided. I have a close friend in Adelaide and my brother in Sydney. Am doing some research, hopefully should come up with the best place to land. Hoping to make the initial entry in Dec. When and where are you making your first entry?
> 
> Any advise from fellow forum members as to where to land would be highly appreciated.


Search for the place which is best suitable for you in terms of job availability and living cost.
Accommodation in Adelaide is cheaper than Sydney, Melbourne, Perth. Sydney is best for number of available jobs.
I personally prefer Adelaide but that's me.
The fun thing about 189 is you can go where ever you want, isn't it?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Have not yet decided. I have a close friend in Adelaide and my brother in Sydney. Am doing some research, hopefully should come up with the best place to land. Hoping to make the initial entry in Dec. When and where are you making your first entry?
> 
> Any advise from fellow forum members as to where to land would be highly appreciated.


Your Initial entry date is June, 2015. Why are you going so early to validate your visa only ? You know it is costly . Rather try for permanent move in April/ May, 2015.

If you are still rigid for validation tour , I would suggest visit Sydney and Melbourne .
It is very helpful for big move to have some friends and relatives around you. Job availability is also a crucial thing to decide the place to move. Sydney is the best place for job hunting I guess. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Bhai, we Bangladeshi, specially Brisbane team are too much frustrated for this delay. Have you note one think ? if you go through forum, you have observed all grant in Pakistani and Bangladeshi are from Adelaide Team but not from Brisbane Team (exception person).
> 
> Here have few update #
> 
> ...


Brother

Fantastic effort and collection of data, could you please update same for 190 applicants "If you have any". Thanks in advance.

regards

==Mohammed==


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


O jeaaaaaaa...congrats...we all were waiting for you to get decision...

Your official waiting time is ... around 19 months...ufffffff

Good luck in further steps...enjoy...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Have not yet decided. I have a close friend in Adelaide and my brother in Sydney. Am doing some research, hopefully should come up with the best place to land. Hoping to make the initial entry in Dec. When and where are you making your first entry?
> 
> Any advise from fellow forum members as to where to land would be highly appreciated.


I have the same que, Why are you thinking of initial Entry so early. If you move permanently then Dec is good time to choose. else you may go just before your last entry date. (Just my suggestion) 

Do the research and find the place which is best suited for your job. But at the same time i think the mental support is the most imp think i will need when i move on. That is why at fist i am going to Perth where i have my closest friend and then depending on job i get or availability i may move any where...:rofl:


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> The long wait for the grant is over. Initial entry date: 08-June-2015.
> 
> Hope the rest of us get our grants soon.


Congr8s! Big news for 189 apks.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

123


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> 123





mirza_755 said:


> Bhai, we Bangladeshi, specially Brisbane team are too much frustrated for this delay. Have you note one think ? if you go through forum, you have observed all grant in Pakistani and Bangladeshi are from Adelaide Team but not from Brisbane Team (exception person).
> 
> Here have few update #
> 
> ...



This is very useful indeed. How long is it taking to get grant after 2nd pcc/medical call ( only if you have data)?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> This is very useful indeed. How long is it taking to get grant after 2nd pcc/medical call ( only if you have data)?


It is depend on medical clearance. Usually got grant by one month, some time 2 days to 45 days as per data.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Bhai, we Bangladeshi, specially Brisbane team are too much frustrated for this delay. Have you note one think ? if you go through forum, you have observed all grant in Pakistani and Bangladeshi are from Adelaide Team but not from Brisbane Team (exception person).
> 
> Here have few update #
> 
> ...


I want to add my another friend who applied 21st December 2014, call PCC/Medical today and his team is Adelaide 4

Adelaide Team - really clear their file too fast.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I want to add my another friend who applied 21st December 2014, call PCC/Medical today and his team is Adelaide 4
> 
> Adelaide Team - really clear their file too fast.


U mean 21 December 2012 right?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> I want to add my another friend who applied 21st December 2014, call PCC/Medical today and his team is Adelaide 4
> 
> Adelaide Team - really clear their file too fast.


December 2013 or 2012????


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

can medical be rejected for diabetes??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> can medical be rejected for diabetes??


If your diabetes is stable with no evidence of end-organ damage, you are fine. 
However, if End-organ complications known or suspected, especially renal impairment, you would be graded "B" and may request relevant investigation results by Panel physician/Clinic .


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

neyamul008 said:


> can medical be rejected for diabetes??


no....but it should be in control by diet or by medicine...and you need to mention the use of medicine.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks for reply...actually i don have diabetes...just a curiosity...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> thanks for reply...actually i don have diabetes...just a curiosity...


If you are more curious , then read this long book book of panel doctors instructions.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> U mean 21 December 2012 right?


Yes.............21st December 2012


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Yes.............21st December 2012


BY the way Mirza, an applicant from the Pakistani thread has got pcc call from Brisbane team 33.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> BY the way Mirza, an applicant from the Pakistani thread has got pcc call from Brisbane team 33.


Yes, after long tune, I have observed one Pakistani got PCC/Medical call today who is applied 5th Nov 2012.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

I have been asked to provide medical today though i did submit last year August. 

BTW can anyone suggest why the health test link is not appearing in my online account so that i can get the HAP ID.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Your Initial entry date is June, 2015. Why are you going so early to validate your visa only ? You know it is costly . Rather try for permanent move in April/ May, 2015.
> 
> If you are still rigid for validation tour , I would suggest visit Sydney and Melbourne .
> It is very helpful for big move to have some friends and relatives around you. Job availability is also a crucial thing to decide the place to move. Sydney is the best place for job hunting I guess.
> ...








Pothik said:


> I have the same que, Why are you thinking of initial Entry so early. If you move permanently then Dec is good time to choose. else you may go just before your last entry date. (Just my suggestion)
> 
> Do the research and find the place which is best suited for your job. But at the same time i think the mental support is the most imp think i will need when i move on. That is why at fist i am going to Perth where i have my closest friend and then depending on job i get or availability i may move any where...:rofl:



Thank you guys for your support. Actually, I do agree with you guys that December would be rather costly. However, my annual leave is due in December and I would also get free tickets from my company at that time .

By the way, how difficult is it to get an accommodation in Sydney. If I am to stay there with my family (spouse + 2 kids) for 15 days would it be better to take an furnished apartment or hotel. And finally, what are the formalities that one should try and complete in the initial entry eg opening account, Drivers licence, etc.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> It is depend on medical clearance. Usually got grant by one month, some time 2 days to 45 days as per data.


I got medical request but was unable to complete it was I was not in the country of my usual residence. I got grant within 15 days of submission of Med and PCC, Leo got his in a month's time.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

kaemran said:


> I have been asked to provide medical today though i did submit last year August.
> 
> BTW can anyone suggest why the health test link is not appearing in my online account so that i can get the HAP ID.


Although medical validation period is 12 months, but CO can be extended it upto 18 months that I noticed from different forum. You can request your CO to extend it till another 6 months if you agree to make your initial entry by this time else you can submit new medical after asking CO new HAP ID.


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Although medical validation period is 12 months, but CO can be extended it upto 18 months that I noticed from different forum. You can request your CO to extend it till another 6 months if you agree to make your initial entry by this time else you can submit new medical after asking CO new HAP ID.


Thanks for the reply, i have requested for the HAP ID to my CO.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

kaemran said:


> Thanks for the reply, i have requested for the HAP ID to my CO.


Hope to hear good news from you soon.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish to have my GRANT before EID...but where is my CO??? 



:brick: :brick: :brick:


----------



## shaukat (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi All,
Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.

Our time line is:
Visa Lodge: WA SS_190/ 5-Feb-14
CO: Adelaide Team2 FB/ 24-march-14
PCC: 7-Jan-14
Medical: 29-march-14
Grant: 3-July-14.

I wish for the speedy grant of other members, who are waiting patiently.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> ...


That was fast...:rockon::rockon:

Good luck


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> ...


congrats Bhaiya!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Zolter said:


> Thank you guys for your support. Actually, I do agree with you guys that December would be rather costly. However, my annual leave is due in December and I would also get free tickets from my company at that time .
> 
> By the way, how difficult is it to get an accommodation in Sydney. If I am to stay there with my family (spouse + 2 kids) for 15 days would it be better to take an furnished apartment or hotel. And finally, what are the formalities that one should try and complete in the initial entry eg opening account, Drivers licence, etc.



Better book early, a fortnightly rate, I stayed somewhere for 99/night for a fortnight. So it's not cheap in Oz, & specially Sydney.

They might ask Yellow Fever card, if u r travelling from Africa (they have seleted country in list, not sure if Nigeria is one)

Opening Account u can do even today, & identify yourself with you Passport once land. I did the same with NAB, Sydney, sent some money even before I landed.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate. Goodluck for future.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Just sharing the following got from other threads 
=====================================
"Have you read about Australia’s 2014-15 Migration Programme? 
Its a very clever move actually by Australian Govt to reduce 189/190 visas without even reducing total number of skilled visas.

It says:-

*While the overall size of the programme remains the same, there have been some changes within each stream:

Places have been moved into the employer sponsored category, which is designed to meet immediate to medium term skill shortages that remain in some industries and regions. If not addressed, these shortages will reduce economic growth and productivity.

Skilled independent category has been reduced to ensure fewer migrants are competing directly with Australians for jobs as the labour market is slightly softening and unemployment is somewhat trending upwards."*
==================================================


----------



## Sarwar822 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear Senior Members,

-I have submitted EoI in 189 subclass on October 2013 claiming 60points. 
-Received 1st Invitation to lodge VISA application on 23March 2014. 
-By this time, at December 2013 i have crossed 32yrs (DoB 05-12-1981) hence didnt apply thinking my points have been reduced (the age points). 
-I have again received 2nd Invitation on 26May 2014.

Given the situation, shall i apply? I am in confusion about the age points reduction. Appreciate any of your response!


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats 

It is real fast. 

I think now the traffic is clear and new applicants will be getting the grant faster within immi mentioned timeline or may be within 6 months.

Also pray that long time waiting buddies get the grant sooner. As I see people from 2012 has been started to clear and also from 2013 early ones.

Best of luck to all.






shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> ...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Just sharing the following got from other threads
> =====================================
> "Have you read about Australia’s 2014-15 Migration Programme?
> Its a very clever move actually by Australian Govt to reduce 189/190 visas without even reducing total number of skilled visas.
> ...


True and was expected.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sarwar822 said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> -I have submitted EoI in 189 subclass on October 2013 claiming 60points.
> -Received 1st Invitation to lodge VISA application on 23March 2014.
> ...


Your age point is still 30 as your age is within 32 years ( Inclusive). You will loose your age points 5 from December 5, 2014. 
Cheers !
Mithu


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I want to add my another friend who applied 21st December 2014, call PCC/Medical today and his team is Adelaide 4
> 
> Adelaide Team - really clear their file too fast.


Feeling sorry for myself. I wish I were in Adelaid Team.

If long delay is not enough for us, assigned to a slow team certainly sinks us into perdition.

Only merciful Allah can help us to get out of this tough situation.


----------



## Sarwar822 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot Mithu...

Having another problem now while applying.

When I click on "Apply VISA" the page is showing following error.
________________________________________________

This page contains the following errors:

error on line 1 at column 1: Document is empty
Below is a rendering of the page up to the first error.
________________________________________________

Is it due to temporary server problem? or something else?

Do you have any idea? Suggest kindly.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sarwar822 said:


> Thanks a lot Mithu...
> 
> Having another problem now while applying.
> 
> ...


Yup, it is a system glitch and would back to normal condition soon.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

The recent state and territory migration summary reveals India as the top source country for permanent migrants, with China and the United Kingdom ranked second and third respectively.

Whereas BD should be in top three positions....:doh:


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

as I am using an agent I know very little compared to you...what is the difference between required n requested in various particulars...n also what is the significance of the bolt sign just next to up docs button..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

and also how do you understand that pcc is requested


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> Bhai, we Bangladeshi, specially Brisbane team are too much frustrated for this delay. Have you note one think ? if you go through forum, you have observed all grant in Pakistani and Bangladeshi are from Adelaide Team but not from Brisbane Team (exception person).
> 
> Here have few update #
> 
> ...


Dear Mirza Bhai, 

thanks for the list... please add me up in the unfortunate  Brisbane team and one of the Dec 2012 applicant for 189. 

PS: Recently joined the forum... and I have already started liking it...

My timeline:
____________________
189 App: 27 Dec-12, CO: 15 Feb-13, Team 34, Form 80: March-1, PCC Health: 15 March 2014, Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

lalon said:


> Dear Mirza Bhai,
> 
> thanks for the list... please add me up in the unfortunate  Brisbane team and one of the Dec 2012 applicant for 189.
> 
> ...


Adelaide T2 - CO: BK, 8th Feb 2013, form 80: 8th april 2013.. :mad2::rant::tsk::frusty:


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

rashed-rahman said:


> Adelaide T2 - CO: BK, 8th Feb 2013, form 80: 8th april 2013.. :mad2::rant::tsk::frusty:


I can see lots of 189 pending lists, but what about 190?? is there any long pending applicants...any idea??

:fencing: :fencing: :fencing:


----------



## giz13 (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow, it seems the process is far longer for BD applicants comparing to any other country. I thought BD was not listed as super high risk country.

Here's my timeline. I am an onshore applicant btw.

236111 GSM 189 (60)
ACS - 02/05/13
IELTS 7.5 - 25/11/14
EOI lodged 24/02/14
EOI invited 10/03/14
PCC - 19/03/14
Application Lodged - 11/04/14
Medicals - 28/04/14
All docs front-loaded including Form 80 and 1221

Adelaide T13 requested addition info 16/06/14 (like what my university’s name mean, my employment status when I was 15, how I have spent my time during university years :|)


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Has any BD 190 applicant suffered security checks by ASIO ever?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> I can see lots of 189 pending lists, but what about 190?? is there any long pending applicants...any idea??
> 
> :fencing: :fencing: :fencing:


Hello, have u already lodged your application? Dont worry at all. 190 applications get finalized very quickly compared to 189. Goodluck.


----------



## Melbourne_Vic (Jul 6, 2014)

giz13 said:


> Wow, it seems the process is far longer for BD applicants comparing to any other country. I thought BD was not listed as super high risk country.
> 
> Here's my timeline. I am an onshore applicant btw.
> 
> ...


Hey giz13

Same story here, i am on shore as well

My timeline as follows
EOI :24/03/14
lodged : 03/04/14
Front loaded all docs including AUS PCC / Medicals / Form 80 on 30/04/14
CO :??
Grant: ??

Jason from Team 13 PN :4191 requested education and employment history 03/06/14

Provided the above on 10/06/14

As I did not hear anything from Immi (i.e. acknowledgement of receiving the requested docs) I went to DIAC @ Dandenong spoke with their reception team and asked what is my update.

The gentleman advised that "someone" is working on my file and that "they" have received those docs. He said there are processes which they are following and checks are been conducted which at times is out of their hand, in short I assume ASIO.

This is very frustrating considering I have been living here for the past 5.5 years (student first and then TR)

Please let me know if you get any update.

Thanks


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Melbourne_Vic said:


> Hey giz13
> 
> Same story here, i am on shore as well
> 
> ...


Are you a 190 or 189 applicant?


----------



## Melbourne_Vic (Jul 6, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> Are you a 190 or 189 applicant?


Hi Tauseef

I have applied for 189

Thanks


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Melbourne_Vic said:


> Hi Tauseef
> 
> I have applied for 189
> 
> Thanks


U have already gone through security check during TR application, haven't u?


----------



## Melbourne_Vic (Jul 6, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> U have already gone through security check during TR application, haven't u?


Hi

No,

DIAC do not engage ASIO (external checks) for any of its temporary visa.

Thanks


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

if I quit my job after visa lodgment, what will happen ? Is it mandatory to be employed till the visa grant ?? Plz give me some advice. 

Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

forum_user said:


> if I quit my job after visa lodgment, what will happen ? Is it mandatory to be employed till the visa grant ?? Plz give me some advice.
> 
> Thanks.


There is no relation between your visa application and your employment switch or leave. You have to just update that you have switched or leave the job to your CO.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Melbourne_Vic said:


> Hi
> 
> No,
> 
> ...


so, no form80 was required, was it? But I know a colleague whose TR application took more than 1 year to process.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> ...


congrats man


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Does it costs to do the medical? If yes, then can anyone inform me how much it will cost for me and my wife?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Does it costs to do the medical? If yes, then can anyone inform me how much it will cost for me and my wife?


Around BDT 6000 for both of you in Wahub Clinic.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot brother.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Is it wise to do the medical before the case officer asks or should i wait till his communication? Experts pls advise.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Is it wise to do the medical before the case officer asks or should i wait till his communication? Experts pls advise.


For BD applicants I would say it is better to do medical when case officer asks for.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Is it wise to do the medical before the case officer asks or should i wait till his communication? Experts pls advise.


Please consider more cost for medical 8K for current rate for two adult persons.

Also do the medical after CO ask. But you can do it early also as current trend for 190 shows early grant. Med validity stays for 1 year. Advance med also can led into more faster grant .

Best of luck.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Please consider more cost for medical 8K for current rate for two adult persons.
> 
> Also do the medical after CO ask. But you can do it early also as current trend for 190 shows early grant. Med validity stays for 1 year. Advance med also can led into more faster grant .
> 
> Best of luck.


How long is the whole process? Doing tests+getting report?
Is diagnostic centers fixed for this test? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> How long is the whole process? Doing tests+getting report?
> Is diagnostic centers fixed for this test?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


While you do the medical the medical centers if everything is ok then they upload the result in 1 or 2 days.

Then the evaluation takes 1 month approx.

the centers are fixed:
https://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/Bangladesh.aspx


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

*Visa granted*

Alhumduillah by the grace of Almighty Allah - We have Received our Grant today.
Trust me to all my brothers and sister - The long Wait was worth it at the END... PATIENCE is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...

My Time Line:
Offshore Applicant
ACS - BA
EOI: 15 Oct 2012
CO ALLO - 30 OCT 2012
PCC MED: 28 NOV 2012
Further Info - T13 - 06 APR 13
Further Info - T13 - 06 MAY 13
PCC & MED - T2 - 06 JUN 13
GRANTED - 06 JUL

TOTAL PROCESSING TIME IN MONTH: Appox 21 Month.. Phewwwww.. Alhumduillah.... The WAIT Is OVER.....

Although - I did not receive any email from my CO yet with the Grant letter and the Grant Letter in my ImmiAccount Shows Error " No File" but it shows my Application is Finalized and Each Applicant status is changed from In progress to Finalized.

lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Alhumduillah by the grace of Almighty Allah - We have Received our Grant today.
> Trust me to all my brothers and sister - The long Wait was worth it at the END... PATIENCE is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...
> 
> My Time Line:
> ...


Congratulations mate. Hope your future journey brings goodluck to you and your family.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

ozstyle said:


> Alhumduillah by the grace of Almighty Allah - We have Received our Grant today.
> Trust me to all my brothers and sister - The long Wait was worth it at the END... PATIENCE is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...
> 
> My Time Line:
> ...


Congrats. Best of luck for ur future life in australia


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Alhumduillah by the grace of Almighty Allah - We have Received our Grant today.
> Trust me to all my brothers and sister - The long Wait was worth it at the END... PATIENCE is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...
> 
> My Time Line:
> ...



Congrats.........


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ozstyle said:


> Alhumduillah by the grace of Almighty Allah - We have Received our Grant today.
> Trust me to all my brothers and sister - The long Wait was worth it at the END... PATIENCE is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...
> 
> My Time Line:
> ...


Congratulations. ....


----------



## Sarwar822 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear All,

While surfing for the Visa fee i see the below in "Explanation of VISA Application Charges":

The visa application charge is payable in two instalments (although either or both of these instalments may be nil):
•the 'first instalment' is payable at the time the visa application is made
•the 'second instalment' is payable before the grant of the visa.

If you are required to pay the second instalment, we will notify you when it is due.​

1. Does it mean i can pay my VISA fees in two instalments?
2. Do I have to pay for my spouse and kid as well, as i found it from "pricing estimator"?

Appreciate your response verymuch!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Sarwar822 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> While surfing for the Visa fee i see the below in "Explanation of VISA Application Charges":
> 
> ...


 You you pay all but the additional fee due if your spouse does not meet the english requirements. The additional fee for not meeting the requirement will be requested only if the visa to be granted. 

If they do meet the requirement you pay fee for you, her, any children up front.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> alhumduillah by the grace of almighty allah - we have received our grant today.
> Trust me to all my brothers and sister - the long wait was worth it at the end... Patience is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...
> 
> My time line:
> ...



congrats


----------



## urcompeer (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats...


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Alhumduillah by the grace of Almighty Allah - We have Received our Grant today.
> Trust me to all my brothers and sister - The long Wait was worth it at the END... PATIENCE is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...
> 
> My Time Line:
> ...


Congrats.....All the best


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

Congratulations bro... another success of BD applicant ... another hope....!!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Alhumduillah by the grace of Almighty Allah - We have Received our Grant today.
> Trust me to all my brothers and sister - The long Wait was worth it at the END... PATIENCE is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...
> 
> My Time Line:
> ...


21 long months... that means another 9 months to go for me.... Dear Allah, give me the strength to bear this pain... by the way, congrats man... enjoy


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Alhumduillah by the grace of Almighty Allah - We have Received our Grant today.
> Trust me to all my brothers and sister - The long Wait was worth it at the END... PATIENCE is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...
> 
> My Time Line:
> ...


Alhamdullialah. It must be a big relief.
Have you checked VEVO?
May others in this forum have the same patience like you do.
21 months is unusually long time. Please pray for us so that we don't have to wait that long.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Alhumduillah by the grace of Almighty Allah - We have Received our Grant today.
> Trust me to all my brothers and sister - The long Wait was worth it at the END... PATIENCE is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...
> 
> My Time Line:
> ...


Congr8s.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Alhumduillah by the grace of Almighty Allah - We have Received our Grant today.
> Trust me to all my brothers and sister - The long Wait was worth it at the END... PATIENCE is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...
> 
> My Time Line:
> ...


Congratulations. Party time .
I have confusion here, is it normal that the status is changed to 'Finalized' and not receiving anything from the CO?


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone for your kind wishes. I pray that may all of you get your Grant earliest.
This forum is great.. it feels like family


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Alhamdullialah. It must be a big relief.
> Have you checked VEVO?
> May others in this forum have the same patience like you do.
> 21 months is unusually long time. Please pray for us so that we don't have to wait that long.


Tried with Vevo.. it seems some problem thr as well


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Congratulations. Party time .
> I have confusion here, is it normal that the status is changed to 'Finalized' and not receiving anything from the CO?


well.. few applicant within this forum did face the similar thing..


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Congratulations. ....


thank you bhai.. I pray you get yours soon Insha Allah


----------



## rana_abhijit (Feb 8, 2013)

Got the long waited PR today.... Thanks everyone


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rana_abhijit said:


> Got the long waited PR today.... Thanks everyone


Congratulations Mate.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rana_abhijit said:


> Got the long waited PR today.... Thanks everyone


Congrats brooooo


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

rana_abhijit said:


> Got the long waited PR today.... Thanks everyone


Congrats...
what is your actual application date? In your time line you mentioned applied at 7/1/13 but CO: T34 6/3/12. Did you apply at 2012 or at 13?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rana_abhijit said:


> Got the long waited PR today.... Thanks everyone


Congrats.....


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

rana_abhijit said:


> Got the long waited PR today.... Thanks everyone


Congrats  

Everyday we are having good news. May Allah bless us all in this month of Holy Ramadan.

Which state r u going and when?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Congrats
> 
> Everyday we are having good news. May Allah bless us all in this month of Holy Ramadan.
> 
> Which state r u going and when?


Nice to see 189 Bangladeshi Applicants are getting more grants now a days. 
Praying for others to get speedy grants soon!

BTW , Pothik , what is your plan for big move?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I just submitted my FORM 80 yesterday. Seems i have to wait another 12 months for next movement. 

This is really frustrating when i see the Indian folks are getting grant within 6 months even in 3 months time. I really sometimes envy them. There are cases, people are getting direct grants. But, we the Bangladeshi just because of being Muslim; for the sake of security check we are experiencing unusual delay. 

I personally have no problem with security check since I did not do anything wrong, i am clearly transparent with my immi application, my job experience and everything associated with the application hence if the authority could faster the process it would be convenient for us all since after getting the grant a war of receiving PR ends but another war to establish myself and secure a future for my family at Australia will start. God Bless us all.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Nice to see 189 Bangladeshi Applicants are getting more grants now a days.
> Praying for others to get speedy grants soon!
> 
> BTW , Pothik , what is your plan for big move?


You may know, I have planned for Dec'14 in Perth. Before going I am trying to get me ready for the Aus market with professional certifications, the jobs availability and requirement, options of Child education etc. I am moving to Perth as i have close people over there. need some mental support at the start. Depending on the job I get, with the bless of Allah, I may move anywhere.

What is your plan?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rana_abhijit said:


> Got the long waited PR today.... Thanks everyone


Congrats brother .... Hope you Best of Luck in Australian life


----------



## rana_abhijit (Feb 8, 2013)

Applied 7/1/13, co 6/3-13, grant 8/7/14


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

*Grate! Congrats!!*



rana_abhijit said:


> Got the long waited PR today.... Thanks everyone


Congratulations bro! Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

*Team 34*



mirza_755 said:


> Congrats brother .... Hope you Best of Luck in Australian life


It seems Team 34 has finally started moving...


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

rana_abhijit said:


> Got the long waited PR today.... Thanks everyone


Congratulations  Have a great life there


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> Has any BD 190 applicant suffered security checks by ASIO ever?



Seniors, please answer the question of Tauseef !! :spy: :spy:


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrts everyone who got the grant.  

I dont how much I hv to wait for my grant. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

rana_abhijit said:


> Applied 7/1/13, co 6/3-13, grant 8/7/14


Its a hope for me . I applied just 7 days after you. However, I haven't got any PCC call yet


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Seniors, please answer the question of Tauseef !! :spy: :spy:


Not yet heard from any friends or forum members of Bangladeshi 190 applicants who faced security checks.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rana_abhijit said:


> Got the long waited PR today.... Thanks everyone


Congr8s!


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

rana_abhijit said:


> Got the long waited PR today.... Thanks everyone


What a great news for you. A nice reward for you from almighty ALLAH.
I applied a day before you and with the same team.
Who was you CO? You get your grant letter from the same CO or someone else?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

I got PCC call today.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hope that you will get you grant soon  



inlhmia said:


> I got PCC call today.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys, please have a look at this timeline. This lucky dude's Visa has been grant within 28 days without allocating a CO.
I really don't understand what is wrong with us bangladeshi people?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6122.html#post4522138


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Anybody has ever requested PCC from Singapore?


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> I got PCC call today.


Yesterday u wrote "Its a hope for me . I applied just 7 days after you. However, I haven't got any PCC call yet"----congrats....


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Not yet heard from any friends or forum members of Bangladeshi 190 applicants who faced security checks.


One of my BD friends (190) was forwarded to security check in 2012, and was finalized within 11 months, visa granted in June-2013


----------



## Shadman (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello Respected Members,

I applied for student visa (subclass 573) back in 21st May, 4 weeks later my sponsor got a phone call from the embassy. After that i haven't been contacted, till i posted an e-mail inquiring my visa. They told me that the application below has been recommended for a refusal. Case Officer will review the application and get back to me if any further information is required. This was in 6th July. The case officer haven't contacted me yet. I realize that the my visa application is going to be refused but if they show me the reason why i am getting refused i would have been able to reapply before my class starts at 4th august. Do you guys have any suggestion, what can i do now? I practically in a deadlock for the past 1.5 month.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Which doctor is better for medical? Does anyone has any suggestion?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Which doctor is better for medical? Does anyone has any suggestion?


Most of the people do it on Wahebs Clinic but I did it from Green Crescent ... Both are good.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Alhumduillah by the grace of Almighty Allah - We have Received our Grant today.
> Trust me to all my brothers and sister - The long Wait was worth it at the END... PATIENCE is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...
> 
> My Time Line:
> ...


Congrats brother!! 

All the best for the upcoming challenges.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> I got PCC call today.


Congratulations. Submit ASAP.
Can you please share your team and CO?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> I got PCC call today.


Golden mail is on the way.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone familiar with legal procedure for statutory declaration in Bangladesh? A sample format will be very much appreciated.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Dear Members,
I have a confusion over PCC request. My CO sent request letter which contains as follows:

Evidence of Character
● Overseas Police Clearance - National

As I am in Singapore, I understand that Overseas Police Clearance means getting PCC from Singapore. the word National beside that indicates Bangladesh Police clearance? How about the members who got PCC request while staying abroad? Do you have same format? Appreciate your help.


----------



## giz13 (Jul 2, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Dear Members,
> I have a confusion over PCC request. My CO sent request letter which contains as follows:
> 
> Evidence of Character
> ...


There are two types of Police checks. National or State. For emigrating they'll always ask National checks (As State covers only one state).

You have to submit all PCC from everywhere you have lived for 12 months of more.

Check Bangladesh PCC procedure here Bangladesh Police

Cheers.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Congratulations. Submit ASAP.
> Can you please share your team and CO?


I am from team 2 Adelaide and CO is SB


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*189 Applicant Updates*

Hi, I have counted one data and just share with you whereas consider for 189 candidates only from September 2012 to June 2013 from this forum

Pakistan

Total Application - 65
Till date grant - 35
Called for PCC/medical and waiting for grant - 17
No response and waiting for PCC/medica/Grant - 13

Bangladesh

Total Application - 63
Till date grant - 13
Called for PCC/medical and waiting for grant - 7
No response and waiting for PCC/medica/Grant - 43


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, I have counted one data and just share with you whereas consider for 189 candidates only from September 2012 to June 2013 from this forum
> 
> Pakistan
> 
> ...



Why we are so neglected, & put into limbo?? our country is not even a failed state !! 

:brick: :brick: :brick:
:brick: :brick: :brick:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mamunvega said:


> Why we are so neglected, & put into limbo?? our country is not even a failed state !!
> 
> :brick: :brick: :brick:
> :brick: :brick: :brick:


Only Allah knows the main reason behind this ...............


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Timeline of one 198 BD applicant-
*Logged:* 10-Mar-14, PCC provided, Med- not done, Form 80: provided only main applicant
*Received Phone call from Dhaka Embassy: *4-May-14; asking about job since provided TnT no. was not responding
*CO Asked for Med and form 80 of his wife:* 30-Jun-14

Would he be forwarded to ext. checking; any gesture?


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Inlhmia

Can you pls let me know which email address your CO used to send you the request. Cause I send an email to my CO using [email protected], but got an automated reply saying this email is no longer available. 

Thanks and congrats. 



inlhmia said:


> Dear Members,
> I have a confusion over PCC request. My CO sent request letter which contains as follows:
> 
> Evidence of Character
> ...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Inlhmia
> 
> Can you pls let me know which email address your CO used to send you the request. Cause I send an email to my CO using [email protected], but got an automated reply saying this email is no longer available.
> 
> Thanks and congrats.


You are from Adelaide team so far. Do you have any update like call for PCC/Medical ?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Inlhmia
> 
> Can you pls let me know which email address your CO used to send you the request. Cause I send an email to my CO using [email protected], but got an automated reply saying this email is no longer available.
> 
> Thanks and congrats.


[email protected] works as one of my friend got request from documents from this id this morning.
However, they asked him to reply to [email protected], hope it helps.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi Inlhmia
> 
> Can you pls let me know which email address your CO used to send you the request. Cause I send an email to my CO using [email protected], but got an automated reply saying this email is no longer available.
> 
> Thanks and congrats.


Yes I faced the same problem. However, CO sent me email using [email protected] and when I responded to that mail I got automated reply like follwoing 
"IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
The following mail boxes will no longer be available:

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend."

Then I sent mail using [email protected] address with an urgent query day before yesterday but no response so far. No idea whats going on.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> You are from Adelaide team so far. Do you have any update like call for PCC/Medical ?


Hi 

No update. Just received an email from GSM Adelaide (not from my CO) telling that its still under checks.


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:

actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.

Applied by Own
visa applied:25/01/2014
Co assign:25/03/2014
Brisbane Team 33 CO(KD)
visa grant:11/07/2014 
IED:12/2/2015

i email them 8/07/2014

i wish all members get their grant soon


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Cheers


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS DEAR !! :high5:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sauib...............Just two days back we were discussing how to communicate and this morning your grant has come. Best of Luck


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> ...


Congrats...........


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> ...


Alhamdulillah.....Congrats!!!


----------



## Shadman (Jul 8, 2014)

Shadman said:


> Hello Respected Members,
> 
> I applied for student visa (subclass 573) back in 21st May, 4 weeks later my sponsor got a phone call from the embassy. After that i haven't been contacted, till i posted an e-mail inquiring my visa. They told me that the application below has been recommended for a refusal. Case Officer will review the application and get back to me if any further information is required. This was in 6th July. The case officer haven't contacted me yet. I realize that the my visa application is going to be refused but if they show me the reason why i am getting refused i would have been able to reapply before my class starts at 4th august. Do you guys have any suggestion, what can i do now? I practically in a deadlock for the past 1.5 month.


Anyone?? Anything will be really appreciated.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

*Congratulations...*



Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro... Congratulations..!


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

CONGRATS 

Every day a New GRANT..... 

Like Like Like Like :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:




Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Shadman said:


> Anyone?? Anything will be really appreciated.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Shadman View Post
> ...



Here in the most of the people is apply for immigration. Very less experience with student visa. 

If you want to know the result faster then plz contact CO or the contact email providing the deadline you have mentioned and ask for quick feedback. 

Hope they will give a response at least. Best of Luck.


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

Congrats bro


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> ...



Congrats bro


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

User myself said:


> Congrats bro


Congrats ! 
Which subclass did you apply for ?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Yes I faced the same problem. However, CO sent me email using [email protected] and when I responded to that mail I got automated reply like follwoing
> "IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
> We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
> [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
> ...


It's seems that Adelaide team has merged the same way as Brisbane team did.
Let's see how the applicant's are being treated.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Do you have to submit your biometric information after receiving a grant?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> Do you have to submit your biometric information after receiving a grant?


Nup!


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Nup!


Then how do they verify if you are who you claim to be......


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> Then how do they verify if you are who you claim to be......


1. Your Passport
2. Your IELTS report
3. Your medicals report and picture from clinic etc. etc.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Guys really need your valuable openion.
After importing the application in the new new IMMI account there is a 'Submit Applications' button.
Is there anything to do with this button?
Please see the attachment.


----------



## touhid (Jul 7, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Guys really need your valuable openion.
> After importing the application in the new new IMMI account there is a 'Submit Applications' button.
> Is there anything to do with this button?
> Please see the attachment.



Hi I am new in this forum.
As I believe, You don't need to click on this "submit application " button. You can check everything by click on the reference number. This button is for applicant who yet to submit application. 
Thanks


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

hey I mailed igis...they mailed me saying my case is not with asio.. now ..my tension is I submitted my form 80 in march..still it's not sent to asio..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> hey I mailed igis...they mailed me saying my case is not with asio.. now ..my tension is I submitted my form 80 in march..still it's not sent to asio..


How were u able to complain to igis as they dont process complaints if the application is less than 12 months old?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> How were u able to complain to igis as they dont process complaints if the application is less than 12 months old?


I didn't complain..I inquired..I read from this forum that u can check ..so did I..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process.

*

The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. We contact ASIO for information about visa applications to check ASIO’s handling of any security assessment associated with the application.**

*

I have made enquiries concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise there is no current case with the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO).

*

Please contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) for information about this application.

....this was the mail answer..


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Seniors,

Is there anyone with no CO assigned yet after lodging the application? I have lodged for 190 visa in JAN 9th 2014, but no contact yet from any CO. Please advice in this regard, thanks in advance.


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi 
I have just got my result letter from ACS on 7th July 2014 which states that my skill is suitable under ANZSCO Code : Software Engineer. I have been doing IT job since January 2005 till to date . I started my career as Jr. Software Engineer. But my result letter says that ---

"The following employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. " 

ACS did not count my experience until March 2010 though I have sent valid reference letters from my previous employers. How could it be possible !!! 5 years 3 month experience is not counted. 
Should I appeal/ Review my result ?? What will be the possible consequences ??
Please anyone suggest me . I have really a very long way to go !!!
BR, Mamun


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

shukti said:


> hey I mailed igis...they mailed me saying my case is not with asio.. now ..my tension is I submitted my form 80 in march..still it's not sent to asio..



My question is why do you think Your case is confined to ASIO, did your CO tell you that??


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Is there anyone with no CO assigned yet after lodging the application? I have lodged for 190 visa in JAN 9th 2014, but no contact yet from any CO. Please advice in this regard, thanks in advance.


I am in the same boat as yours, I can only suggest you knowing after your full details. Why don't you create a detailed signature?? 

However, You can assume that your case is already assigned to a CO according to a latest announcement of DIBP. Nowadays, backlogs applicants are getting grants. I would recommend to wait until this month ends. Hopefully, good news is on its way to surprise you.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> My question is why do you think Your case is confined to ASIO, did your CO tell you that??


because I'm bangladeshi and 189 er and my form 80 was asked. no Bangladeshi goes out without sc..190 is different though..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mamun_khl said:


> Hi
> I have just got my result letter from ACS on 7th July 2014 which states that my skill is suitable under ANZSCO Code : Software Engineer. I have been doing IT job since January 2005 till to date . I started my career as Jr. Software Engineer. But my result letter says that ---
> 
> "The following employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> ...


copy and paste the whole letter masking employer names and other personal details so we can help u


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> My question is why do you think Your case is confined to ASIO, did your CO tell you that??


I don't have co contact address..my agent didn't give me any..


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> copy and paste the whole letter masking employer names and other personal details so we can help u


This was what I got in my result letter:

Australian Computer Society Inc. (ACT) 
ABN 53 156 305 487 
National Secretariat 
Level 11, 50 Carrington Street, Sydney NSW 2000 
PO Box Q534, Queen Victoria Building, Sydney NSW 1230 
T +61 2 9299 3666 | F +61 2 9299 3997 
E [email protected] | W www.acs.org.au 

7 July 2014 
Our Reference: ******
Mr Md. Abdullah Al Mamun 
__________________
__________________
Dear Mr Mamun, 
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 20 
June 2014. 
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the 
ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science & Engineering from Khulna University of 
Engineering & Technology completed October 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an 
AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing. 
The following employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 01/05 - 06/06 (1yrs 5mths) 
Position: Junior Software Engineer 
Employer: *************
Country: BANGLADESH 
Dates: 07/06 - 03/08 (1yrs 8mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: *************
Country: BANGLADESH 
Dates: 04/08 - 05/14 (6yrs 1mths) 
Position: Senior Officer 
Employer: ************
Country: BANGLADESH 

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake 
further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points 
remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. 
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS 
makes no representation regarding: 
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content. 
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment. 
This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter. 
The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT 
Professional. 
Yours sincerely, 
Andrew Johnson 

Chief Operations Officer.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> I didn't complain..I inquired..I read from this forum that u can check ..so did I..


May you get granted without external check.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mamun_khl said:


> This was what I got in my result letter:
> 
> Australian Computer Society Inc. (ACT)
> ABN 53 156 305 487
> ...




You have an even bigger problem. Your degree is not recognized as bachelor so you cannot claim 15 points for education


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Currently there is a trend that many visa s are granted without assigning CO.



Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Is there anyone with no CO assigned yet after lodging the application? I have lodged for 190 visa in JAN 9th 2014, but no contact yet from any CO. Please advice in this regard, thanks in advance.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Currently there is a trend that many visa s are granted without assigning CO. I would like to advise your front load all the docs and do the medical if you think.



Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Is there anyone with no CO assigned yet after lodging the application? I have lodged for 190 visa in JAN 9th 2014, but no contact yet from any CO. Please advice in this regard, thanks in advance.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

That was pretty fast 



Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> May you get granted without external check.


Bhaiya...you just made my day..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> Bhaiya...you just made my day..


Who knows tomorrow may really be your day..good luck!


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> I am in the same boat as yours, I can only suggest you knowing after your full details. Why don't you create a detailed signature??
> 
> However, You can assume that your case is already assigned to a CO according to a latest announcement of DIBP. Nowadays, backlogs applicants are getting grants. I would recommend to wait until this month ends. Hopefully, good news is on its way to surprise you.....:fingerscrossed:


Brother,

Here I have given my detail in "Signature", please have a look and advice.

Regards


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

Alhamdulillah. Got the grant on Friday.

ACS: 11.01.2014
NSW: 13.01.2014
Visa Application: 10.02.2014
PCC & Form 80: 11.04.2014
Visa Grant: 11.07.2014


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

This is crazy... an Engg degree from KUET cannot be an equivalent to Associate Degree... I guess you should go for a review... 

I'm not updated with the current ACS website/rules, however, I believe if your degree would have been considered as a Bachelor Degree you would have got more experience counted...




mamun_khl said:


> This was what I got in my result letter:
> 
> Australian Computer Society Inc. (ACT)
> ABN 53 156 305 487
> ...


----------



## Sarwar822 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear Senior Members,

Need help from you regarding the below informations:

1. The last date of lodging my VISA Application is 25th July, 14. Will I get more 20days (after 25th Juky) to upload/submit the necessary documentation?

2. The list of the documents that i have to submit is as follow:

a) Certificate of my SSC, HSC, and BSC in English
b) Marksheet/Transcript of my BSC 
c) Birth certificate of myself, my spouse and kid
d) Offer letters and release orders of my employers
e) Increament letters (for how many years??)
f) Promotion letter
g) Bank statements
h) National id card (no only or the whole scanned copy??)
i) Nikahnama and Marriage Certificate in English
j) My spouse's Certificates and offer letters/release orders

Pls advise if i have missed out something in the aforementioned list. Appreciate response at your earliest convenience. Thank you so much for the support and cooperations so far i have got from this forum....!!!


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

You have covered most of it. Just few additional things:

1) Form 80
2) Tax certificates
3) Employment agreement
4) payslips
5) Any Joint account info along with ur wife (if any)
6) Letter of introduction from your current employer 
7) Driving License

Best of Luck.



Sarwar822 said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> Need help from you regarding the below informations:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

lonelyplaneteer said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got the grant on Friday.
> 
> ACS: 11.01.2014
> NSW: 13.01.2014
> ...


Congratulation!!!!!!!! buy the way is this direct Grant? One more thing haven't you gone through medical test?

Regards


----------



## Sarwar822 (Jul 3, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> You have covered most of it. Just few additional things:
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Pothik!

a followup question:

what is "form 80"? Did you mean the "online application form" or something else?

and---

will I get 20 days more to submit all the necessary docs after 25th July?

Pls advise kindly. Thanks again!!!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Brother,
> 
> Here I have given my detail in "Signature", please have a look and advice.
> 
> Regards


In my opinion, please complete the medical don't wait for a CO, after that you might call them up to find out about your case...good luck !!


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

touhid said:


> Hi I am new in this forum.
> As I believe, You don't need to click on this "submit application " button. You can check everything by click on the reference number. This button is for applicant who yet to submit application.
> Thanks


Thanks for your reply.
I also think the same.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> In my opinion, please complete the medical don't wait for a CO, after that you might call them up to find out about your case...good luck !!


Brother,

Thanks for your advice, I was also thinking of going for medical. But as I have gone through several forum and Aus official website regarding doing medical for those who already lodged visa application, it says it's not wise to do so till CO asks for. So I am confuse what to do really. Any further suggestion on my findings and situation?

Regards


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Brother,
> 
> Thanks for your advice, I was also thinking of going for medical. But as I have gone through several forum and Aus official website regarding doing medical for those who already lodged visa application, it says it's not wise to do so till CO asks for. So I am confuse what to do really. Any further suggestion on my findings and situation?
> 
> Regards


Brother, there should not be any confusion...DIBP has made the arrangement for you to download the emedical letter to get the HAP id and get your things done. IF you do that you can expect to get your application processed faster as a complete application gets the attention of a CO. Rest is up to You....Best of luck n Pray for me too.....:brushteeth:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I also agree with mamunvega. My form 80 was asked by GSM Adelaide 13 on June 16. I have submitted it and now preparing for medical though my CO has not set yet. 
Doing medical in advance faster the process though since Bangladesh is classified as a High Risk Country; if the security check does not complete within 1 year then you have to do the medical again since the validity expires after 1 year. Moreover, there are cases where currently without assigning CO, visa grants are done. 



Mohammed_BD said:


> Brother,
> 
> Thanks for your advice, I was also thinking of going for medical. But as I have gone through several forum and Aus official website regarding doing medical for those who already lodged visa application, it says it's not wise to do so till CO asks for. So I am confuse what to do really. Any further suggestion on my findings and situation?
> 
> Regards


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi, hope you are doing well. I have some questions regarding 190 VISA documents checklists. Dear seniors, I need your suggestions regarding the below mentioned questions.

•	SSC, HSC, BSc, MBA—Certificates and Transcripts (Main applicant+Spouse)
•	Birth certificate, NID, Passport----(Main applicant+Spouse)
•	Marriage certificate
•	Police Clearance Certificate
•	IELTS-----(Main applicant+Spouse)
•	Assessment result copy
•	State Sponsorship copy

Employment:

•	Reference letters (Main applicant)
•	Bank statements (I have total 8 years of experience, do I need to submit salary statements of these 8 years?)
•	Pay slips ( my current and previous employer did not provide any pay slips—duration 2 years and 9 months, what to do? I have the pay slips of from December 2007 to October 2011, should I submit these?)
•	Contract paper, contract renew paper, increment letter --- (Main applicant)
•	Tax certificate ( I have tax certificate but do not have all Tax return certificate. Should I collect these?)

Please suggest me, if I need to collect any further documents.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

lonelyplaneteer said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got the grant on Friday.
> 
> ACS: 11.01.2014
> NSW: 13.01.2014
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

lonelyplaneteer said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got the grant on Friday.
> 
> ACS: 11.01.2014
> NSW: 13.01.2014
> ...


Congratulations Bro & A Hug.....BTW wht's your occupation?? 

:lalala:


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Sarwar822 said:


> Thanks a lot Pothik!
> 
> a followup question:
> 
> ...



Form 80 is Personal particulars for assessment. this normally used 
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

I have no idea about the time limit you are mentioning. In our case until CO get assigned we could upload the docs as per our wish. if CO request any docs those needed to be submitted within 28 working days. if more time required then user needed to request CO.

But I do not know if the policy changes or added. Please others can suggest.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Find the response inline with my feedback as per my understanding.



msdaus said:


> Hi, hope you are doing well. I have some questions regarding 190 VISA documents checklists. Dear seniors, I need your suggestions regarding the below mentioned questions.
> 
> •	SSC, HSC, BSc, MBA—Certificates and Transcripts (Main applicant+Spouse)
> •	Birth certificate, NID, Passport----(Main applicant+Spouse)
> ...


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Find the response inline with my feedback as per my understanding.


Dear Pothik bhai, thanks a lot. I forgot to tell you one thing, all my pay slips were electronic pay slips. I have the soft copies, are these OK?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Dear Pothik bhai, thanks a lot. I forgot to tell you one thing, all my pay slips were electronic pay slips. I have the soft copies, are these OK?


Electronic pay slips are fine. my all payslips were electronic


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

mamunvega said:


> Congratulations Bro & A Hug.....BTW wht's your occupation??
> 
> :lalala:


261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Electronic pay slips are fine. my all payslips were electronic


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

lonelyplaneteer said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got the grant on Friday.
> 
> ACS: 11.01.2014
> NSW: 13.01.2014
> ...


Congrats....


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I have observed one interesting fact, after announcing the new timeline of processing the 189, 190 and other VISAs, the Bangladeshi applicants whose applications were long pending are receiving grant. I think, from onward we can anticipate a faster grant compare to previous slow grant process. I do not know whether i am right or wrong, but it seems to me that- they are intend to fast the grant process


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I have observed one interesting fact, after announcing the new timeline of processing the 189, 190 and other VISAs, the Bangladeshi applicants whose applications were long pending are receiving grant. I think, from onward we can anticipate a faster grant compare to previous slow grant process. I do not know whether i am right or wrong, but it seems to me that- they are intend to fast the grant process


Yah You can aptly say that !! BTW, where is your signature??? :typing:


----------



## Sarwar822 (Jul 3, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Form 80 is Personal particulars for assessment. this normally used
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> I have no idea about the time limit you are mentioning. In our case until CO get assigned we could upload the docs as per our wish. if CO request any docs those needed to be submitted within 28 working days. if more time required then user needed to request CO.
> ...



Thanks a lot again Pothik. Really appreciate! This discussion is helping me a lot indeed!

Hence, regarding document submission i guess, once i lodge the "online application" with VISA fee i will get the option to upload. And since i am not sure about the timeline, will try to submit all the docs within 25th too. Therefore, regarding "Form 80", along with "online application" (though information asked in form 80 seems similar with online application) I have to fill in it and submit.....right!


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

It's been over 18 months since I lodged my application.
Oh ALLAH the merciful, the almighty; sent us your blessing in this holy month of ramadan. Please, Please, Please.

Guys, is it possible to communicate with CO directly even applying through an agent?
If I sent an email to my CO will he/she reply to me?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> It's been over 18 months since I lodged my application. Oh ALLAH the merciful, the almighty; sent us your blessing in this holy month of ramadan. Please, Please, Please. Guys, is it possible to communicate with CO directly even applying through an agent? If I sent an email to my CO will he/she reply to me?


Better call


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Better call


I don't have the contact no.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Sarwar822 said:


> Thanks a lot again Pothik. Really appreciate! This discussion is helping me a lot indeed!
> 
> Hence, regarding document submission i guess, once i lodge the "online application" with VISA fee i will get the option to upload. And since i am not sure about the timeline, will try to submit all the docs within 25th too. Therefore, regarding "Form 80", along with "online application" (though information asked in form 80 seems similar with online application) I have to fill in it and submit.....right!


Yes you have fill it up and submit with your signature on it. 

Please fill up with all information then print and then sign it and then scan the doc and upload.

One thing. Some time they ask for form 80 for both you and your spouse and sometime only you. it varies. Better you do it for both.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

I called up DIBP this morning about my application's status. A lady picked up asking about my lodgement date and handed me the email address of Adelaide team 13. Does any one know anything about this team?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I lodged my visa on 30 April, 2014 and later on June 16 Adelaide team 13 communicated with my agent for submission of Form 80. This team is responsible for security checking. They are not the CO but the assist the CO to faster the application grant process. 

If you have CO then communicate with him/her, if you do not have CO then you can email the GSM team regarding your status update. But, i have an advise be polite with them when you communicate, it's good for your application. 

Let us know what reply you got after email them (if you do)



Tau$eef said:


> I called up DIBP this morning about my application's status. A lady picked up asking about my lodgement date and handed me the email address of Adelaide team 13. Does any one know anything about this team?


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I lodged my visa on 30 April, 2014 and later on June 16 Adelaide team 13 communicated with my agent for submission of Form 80. This team is responsible for security checking. They are not the CO but the assist the CO to faster the application grant process.
> 
> If you have CO then communicate with him/her, if you do not have CO then you can email them regarding your status update. But, i have an advise be polite with them when you communicate, it's good for your application.
> 
> Let us know what reply you got after email them (if you do)


They are assoicated with security checks?  no wonder they are the '13th' team.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Per the below link, my understanding is- " as of June 17th, earliest application allocated to a CO for 189 is March 3rd and for 190 is March 4th. Next update for this page will be in late July"

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm





Tau$eef said:


> They are assoicated with security checks?  no wonder they are the '13th' team.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Per the below link, my understanding is- " as of June 17th, earliest application allocated to a CO for 189 is March 3rd and for 190 is March 4th. Next update for this page will be in late July"
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


where did I see this post before? :yo:


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Today GSM Adelaide T13 emailed me for for the following information, which was already provided on form 80, employment, and educatuon history in details. Any advice. The thing is I work for an agency, who assigned me to another company, so which company name and address should I write, the company I work for? Or the company I get my salary from? Or both. Please keep me in your prayers.

Outstanding:

1. Employment history:
Please clarify the following periods of employment. Please ensure that you include the physical address of the business (a PO Box is not acceptable), your occupation and position within the company and the main type of product or service provided by the business. If you were unemployed during any period, please include a separate line for each period, include:
1. How you occupied your time (examples: travelling European cities, studying English and surfing in Hawaii, volunteer work for Red Cross, etc.)
2. How you financially supported yourself during periods of unemployment
Please ensure that there are no gaps between entries. Please do not use abbreviations or acronyms.
· See attachment for further information. Please ensure no GAPS are created in the timeline.

2. Education information:
Please clarify all education starting with Primary School and include current courses. Please advise courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course studied). Please advise how each educational course was funded. Please do not use abbreviations or acronyms (i.e. write Master of Business Administration, not MBA).
· See attachment for further information. Please ensure no GAPS are created in the timeline.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

rashed-rahman said:


> Today GSM Adelaide T13 emailed me for for the following information, which was already provided on form 80, employment, and educatuon history in details. Any advice. The thing is I work for an agency, who assigned me to another company, so which company name and address should I write, the company I work for? Or the company I get my salary from? Or both. Please keep me in your prayers.
> 
> Outstanding:
> 
> ...



Mention the company with whom you have a legal contract of employment.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Just now I have sent a mail to my CO who belonged to team-4 (not sure whether she still does). Usually I would get an automatic reply as the notification of receipt of my email. But I have got a message that the email address [email protected] is no longer available!

The auto reply suggests me to write to [email protected] instead. So, I have re-submitted the same message to the suggested address. This time I have not received any further auto-reply.

Please share your experience and let me know whether this is the way from now on to communicate with our respective CO's by email.

__ mcgyver


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just now I have sent a mail to my CO who belonged to team-4 (not sure whether she still does). Usually I would get an automatic reply as the notification of receipt of my email. But I have got a message that the email address [email protected] is no longer available!
> 
> ...


same thing happened to me...mailed to the second one ..no response..


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> I called up DIBP this morning about my application's status. A lady picked up asking about my lodgement date and handed me the email address of Adelaide team 13. Does any one know anything about this team?


Dear Tau$eef,

I am also on the same boat as you, could you please share the email address of Adelaide team 13. I also need to contact regarding my application status.

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Brother, there should not be any confusion...DIBP has made the arrangement for you to download the emedical letter to get the HAP id and get your things done. IF you do that you can expect to get your application processed faster as a complete application gets the attention of a CO. Rest is up to You....Best of luck n Pray for me too.....:brushteeth:


Brother,

I have decided to go for medical, one thing before I generate my HAPID. Is there any time limit (from the date I generate the HAPID) which I need to follow to finish my medical test. Need your opinion in this regard, thak you again.

Regards


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Brother,
> 
> I have decided to go for medical, one thing before I generate my HAPID. Is there any time limit (from the date I generate the HAPID) which I need to follow to finish my medical test. Need your opinion in this regard, thak you again.
> 
> Regards


there is no time limit ...but do it within two weeks...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

I want to know about my case status from my case officer who is from team 8..don't have the no or email id...what should I do?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

shukti said:


> I want to know about my case status from my case officer who is from team 8..don't have the no or email id...what should I do?


Why can't you think about calling the DIBP operator and ask for your CO !!

It might help you too ease ....


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Why can't you think about calling the DIBP operator and ask for your CO !!
> 
> It might help you too ease ....


DIBP's contact no is the no. which is given on acknowledgement letter, right?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> I want to know about my case status from my case officer who is from team 8..don't have the no or email id...what should I do?


I see that u have been asked for form 80 by CO. Is there no email address mentioned in the signature of the email that contained that request for form 80? Pls check again.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> I see that u have been asked for form 80 by CO. Is there no email address mentioned in the signature of the email that contained that request for form 80? Pls check again.


my agent didn't give me the original mail.... is there any other way to know?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

shukti said:


> DIBP's contact no is the no. which is given on acknowledgement letter, right?


Yes, You are right !!:tape2:


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Yes, You are right !!:tape2:


I will call tomorrow..let's see what happens..


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

shukti said:


> I will call tomorrow..let's see what happens..


Yah Update US As well !! ound:


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

*Waiting for CO*

Hi Everyone,

Joined this forum today as it came up in my google search results. I'm trying to figure out why it is taking so long for the CO to be assigned. I submitted my DIAC lodgement on May 11. Most of the Bangladeshi members in this thread got a CO within 3 months from what I've seen in their signatures. Should I be worried or this normal?


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am very glad to see Bangladeshi applicant here. Now I am feeling strong  .

I am just waiting for my assessment result. So, yet to go long way. Anybody have done or doing assessment through Vetassess??


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am very glad to see Bangladeshi applicant here. Now I am feeling strong  .

I am just waiting for my assessment result. So, yet to go long way. Anybody have done or doing assessment through Vetassess??


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Joined this forum today as it came up in my google search results. I'm trying to figure out why it is taking so long for the CO to be assigned. I submitted my DIAC lodgement on May 11. Most of the Bangladeshi members in this thread got a CO within 3 months from what I've seen in their signatures. Should I be worried or this normal?


 Sometimes CO doesn't mail if no documents pending. It happened to one of my friends. Even though his CO was assigned long ago, as no document was pending the CO didn't send him introductory mail. However, you can try calling DIAC but be prepared for a long wait on the phone.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

But I did not do my meds and pcc so the CO should request for that right?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> But I did not do my meds and pcc so the CO should request for that right?


As I cant see your signature so I don't know when you have applied. PCC and Meds are requested when external security checks which takes almost a year to be completed.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

hello every one ..today I got the reply from DIBP..it wasn't a copy paste stuff..the officer said he didn't get my pcc although that he couldn't see my pcc....
so now the situation is my agent hasn't submitted them...although I gave them days befor..any ways ..don't want to say anything about the agent..if I had a credit card things could have been different..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> hello every one ..today I got the reply from DIBP..it wasn't a copy paste stuff..the officer said he didn't get my pcc although that he couldn't see my pcc....
> so now the situation is my agent hasn't submitted them...although I gave them days befor..any ways ..don't want to say anything about the agent..if I had a credit card things could have been different..


Same story again and again with the agents. They are very good at creating bad examples. As your case is not with the ASIO and DIBP is looking for your pcc, things are looking good for you I would say. Pls let us know how it goes with your agent.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Same story again and again with the agents. They are very good at creating bad examples. As your case is not with the ASIO and DIBP is looking for your pcc, things are looking good for you I would say. Pls let us know how it goes with your agent.


I'm feeling numbed right now..I talked to my agent..he will let me know..!!


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> As I cant see your signature so I don't know when you have applied. PCC and Meds are requested when external security checks which takes almost a year to be completed.


Since I'm a new member I cant add a signature. However I mentioned in my first post that my complete visa lodgement was done on May 11 2014. The usual time for allocation CO is 3 months from what I've seen but mine hasn't been allocated yet! What do you mean by external security checks?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Since I'm a new member I cant add a signature. However I mentioned in my first post that my complete visa lodgement was done on May 11 2014. The usual time for allocation CO is 3 months from what I've seen but mine hasn't been allocated yet! What do you mean by external security checks?


Bangladeshi applicants are subjected to go under a external security checks performed by ASIO. This is applicable for some other countries as well e.g. Pakistan, Iran etc. Purpose of this is to check whether you are involved in any sort of terrorism activities. However, if you don't have any record, it is not an issue but it takes over 12 moths to complete. Once it is complete then case officer will ask your Meds and PCC.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Tau$eef,
> 
> I am also on the same boat as you, could you please share the email address of Adelaide team 13. I also need to contact regarding my application status.
> 
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Bangladeshi applicants are subjected to go under a external security checks performed by ASIO. This is applicable for some other countries as well e.g. Pakistan, Iran etc. Purpose of this is to check whether you are involved in any sort of terrorism activities. However, if you don't have any record, it is not an issue but it takes over 12 moths to complete. Once it is complete then case officer will ask your Meds and PCC.


I just called my agent and found out that my CO was assigned 3 days ago and they requested for my spouse's Form 80 which was not attached earlier since its not mandatory unless requested by the CO. Once that is done they will ask for PCC and Meds.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> I just called my agent and found out that my CO was assigned 3 days ago and they requested for my spouse's Form 80 which was not attached earlier since its not mandatory unless requested by the CO. Once that is done they will ask for PCC and Meds.


3 days after!!! bro agent should be more active. They should inform the day CO contact.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

my agent confirmed me that my docs are sent..let's see..


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> my agent confirmed me that my docs are sent..let's see..


I used to get an auto-reply after sending an email to my CO in team4. The standard time for a response from CO was mentioned to be 7 working days but CO would take fewer than that.

Now I don't get any auto-reply after sending a mail to the common address.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

princeofdhaka said:


> Since I'm a new member I cant add a signature. However I mentioned in my first post that my complete visa lodgement was done on May 11 2014. The usual time for allocation CO is 3 months from what I've seen but mine hasn't been allocated yet! What do you mean by external security checks?


Which visa have u applied for 189 or 190? If it is 190 then u may get a result by 3 to 6 months. And for 189 it may take anywhere upto 18 months for the application to be finalized. Please go through the previous pages of this thread to get used to with the waiting. Its fun


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> [email protected]


Thanks Brother,

Did you manage to email them? What about reply from the team........?

Regards


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Thanks Brother,
> 
> Did you manage to email them? What about reply from the team........?
> 
> Regards


Well I had the same problem initially but at last I managed to get reply from that email Id. So it wroks


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> [email protected]


What is the contact address of Brisbane team?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> What is the contact address of Brisbane team?


AFAIK there is no single team there, they still have teams like 32, 33, 34 ..etc.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Thanks Brother,
> 
> Did you manage to email them? What about reply from the team........?
> 
> Regards


no reply yet


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello friends
Is there any number other than 131881 to contact DIAC? This number is not accessible from overseas. I need t contact my CO, I mailed her two times in the last 3 weeks but still no response.


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, 

How much AUD can we take at the first entry time ? We are three person, my , my wife and kid. 

Thanks


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> What is the contact address of Brisbane team?


[email protected]


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> hello friends
> is there any number other than 131881 to contact diac? This number is not accessible from overseas. I need t contact my co, i mailed her two times in the last 3 weeks but still no response.


+611300364613


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ash_bd said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much AUD can we take at the first entry time ? We are three person, my , my wife and kid.
> 
> Thanks


In officially 5000 AUD per adult person. So, you can take 10,000 AUD by acknowledged.

But my colleagues went as they want like 15k-20K AUD during first entry. You can also check Bangladesh Bank guideline 

Regulations and Guidelines


----------



## Melbourne_Vic (Jul 6, 2014)

shukti said:


> hey I mailed igis...they mailed me saying my case is not with asio.. now ..my tension is I submitted my form 80 in march..still it's not sent to asio..



Can you please tell me the email id of igis?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Melbourne_Vic said:


> Can you please tell me the email id of igis?



Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> AFAIK there is no single team there, they still have teams like 32, 33, 34 ..etc.


Congrats on your grant...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> AFAIK there is no single team there, they still have teams like 32, 33, 34 ..etc.


Is there any team no 32?? Confused?? 

@@TheExpatriate: Pls change your pic ..in progress to Granted.... :whoo:

Congrates !!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

ash_bd said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much AUD can we take at the first entry time ? We are three person, my , my wife and kid.
> 
> Thanks




I would say, You can take up to AUD 15K (as per recent change in regulation in FX rules by BB), as you would move permanently and you would have one way tickets !!!


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

another colleague of mine got 189 grant today. 
Nov 26 2012 till July 17th 2014


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> another colleague of mine got 189 grant today.
> Nov 26 2012 till July 17th 2014


Congrats to him.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> I would say, You can take up to AUD 15K (as per recent change in regulation in FX rules by BB), as you would move permanently and you would have one way tickets !!!


Is there any permission we have to take? Does the money need to be endorsed to Passport? or any other process ?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Is there any permission we have to take? Does the money need to be endorsed to Passport? or any other process ?


you just endorse it max amount on your passport (bank would allow US 5K), the rest amount (2K out of 7K) just carry within yourself with confidence !!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!

Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally, I made it !!


:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: 

eace: eace: eace: eace: eace: 

:drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: 

:lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: 

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> ...



Big congrats bro


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> ...



Great Job you have done brother .................Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> ...


Ramadan brings great news. Congr8s bro!


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> I would say, You can take up to AUD 15K (as per recent change in regulation in FX rules by BB), as you would move permanently and you would have one way tickets !!!


congrats!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> AFAIK there is no single team there, they still have teams like 32, 33, 34 ..etc.


congrats!


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

Whats wrong with my bachelor degree?????? My degree is comparable to AQF Associate degree according to ACS. My friend and I attended the same class and same session. ACS assessed his degree as AQF bachelor degree. ???!!!!!!!???!
I am in the deep sea. please help me.

mamun


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> ...


Congrats brother! :rockon:


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> another colleague of mine got 189 grant today.
> Nov 26 2012 till July 17th 2014


Dear brother can you please let us know which team is your friend from? Brisbane team or Adelaide team?!!


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

congratulations mamunvega.
Please pray for our grant too.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> AFAIK there is no single team there, they still have teams like 32, 33, 34 ..etc.


Congratulations on your grant. That was quick.
You r lucky not be from Bangladesh or Pakistan.
Please pray for us; your fellow brothers.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Is there any permission we have to take? Does the money need to be endorsed to Passport? or any other process ?


You can try the following.



mithu93ku said:


> Try these ......
> Moving to Australia - NAB
> 
> ANZ
> ...





thewall said:


> u can open Migrant Account online in 10 min, but it will only allow you to deposit. You need to identify yourself later with your PR/Passport once you reach there. They will activate your account


Open an account in either of the bank as permanent resident. Then transfer your money. It's safer. Some prefers NAB over ANZ as it has more ATM.
I'm saying these based on opinions posted by others. thewall, shahriar vi and others who are already in Australia can en light you with more information.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> You can try the following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brother *rus_bd*,
ANZ has more ATM than NAB. 

Once has to endorsed the amount of money in his passport. Dhaka airport Immigration officer checked my endorsed passport and amount of money while I was leaving for oz for my initial entry. 
I was not checked no more anywhere ( Singapore or Oz airports) for carrying my money. :hat:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I told previously that now a days without assigning CO, direct grants are giving. Lets pray to GOD for our luck also. Insallah we all will have our grant soon.



mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> ...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> congratulations mamunvega.
> Please pray for our grant too.


My sincere prayers are with all the bd applicants, why should i have all the fun alone, some country mates would make it better...Please pray to almighty as well, today is a Jumma and second last jumma of Ramadan !!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mamun_khl said:


> Whats wrong with my bachelor degree?????? My degree is comparable to AQF Associate degree according to ACS. My friend and I attended the same class and same session. ACS assessed his degree as AQF bachelor degree. ???!!!!!!!???!
> I am in the deep sea. please help me.
> 
> mamun


while sending your documents, did you send a detailed syllabus along with some other supporting papers ???

Can't you appeal??


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

mamunvega congrats to you...I wish you all the best in further steps...

Question for all external checks applicants...

Have you noticed that anyone called and check any information about you during the process of external checks???? Have they called your company for instance???


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Urlacher said:


> mamunvega congrats to you...I wish you all the best in further steps...
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................


thanks Mate...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats  Enjoy and keep in touch.... loved it....



mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> ...


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> while sending your documents, did you send a detailed syllabus along with some other supporting papers ???
> 
> Can't you appeal??


I have sent Transcript of my Bachelor degree with complete academic record of 165.75 credit completed . Detailed Syllabus is not included in transcript and I sent Certificate along with the transcript. 
I hope I can appeal .


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> ...


Congrats man


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rana_abhijit said:


> Applied 7/1/13, co 6/3-13, grant 8/7/14


Congrats...Jan13 people are getting grant. Good.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

ozstyle said:


> Alhumduillah by the grace of Almighty Allah - We have Received our Grant today.
> Trust me to all my brothers and sister - The long Wait was worth it at the END... PATIENCE is key... I have kept myself buzy with work and family.. It really helped me to keep me in my sanity...
> 
> My Time Line:
> ...


Congratulation


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> ...



Congratulation brother,

As per your advice I have already done my medical without further for CO allocation, so hoping I too get direct grant like yours. Please pray for me.

Regards


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

What is the minimum IELTS requirement for Civil Engineer for NSW 190 SS ?? 

This ques is for a friend of mine.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats & All the best !



mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> ...


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

mamun_khl said:


> I have sent Transcript of my Bachelor degree with complete academic record of 165.75 credit completed . Detailed Syllabus is not included in transcript and I sent Certificate along with the transcript.
> I hope I can appeal .


Country Education Profile for Bangladesh has been changed on 4th June, 2014. And according to the new profile, 4 year bachelor degree of Bangladesh is equivalent to Australian associated degree. Only 10 Bangladeshi University BSc degree are equivalent to Australian Bachelor degree as per the new country education profile. It is a very bad decision for us. I tried to download the country education profile but failed. I believe someone of this forum members must have updated country education profile.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Country Education Profile for Bangladesh has been changed on 4th June, 2014. And according to the new profile, 4 year bachelor degree of Bangladesh is equivalent to Australian associated degree. Only 10 Bangladeshi University BSc degree are equivalent to Australian Bachelor degree as per the new country education profile. It is a very bad decision for us. I tried to download the country education profile but failed. I believe someone of this forum members must have updated country education profile.


I would appreciate very much if you disclose which ten universities are listed to be recognized equivalent to a Bachelor Degree??? :croc: out:


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> I would appreciate very much if you disclose which ten universities are listed to be recognized equivalent to a Bachelor Degree??? :croc: out:


I am not very much sure. However, as far I can remember BUET, DU, BAU, JU, CU, no private uni were included. For getting all the names, we need to collect country education profile.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

In my ACS it was written that my Masters has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Masters Degree with a major in computing. 
Any idea what is AQF. Did they degrade my Masters degree or put their equivalent?


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> In my ACS it was written that my Masters has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Masters Degree with a major in computing.
> Any idea what is AQF. Did they degrade my Masters degree or put their equivalent?


Congratulations, AQF=Austalian Qualification Framework.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

*Got a reply from gsm.adelaide*

Hi All,

I have got a reply this morning from the common email address, [email protected], that I sent a mail to regarding the status of my case. The reply has come within 7 days of my email to them.

Since the team-4 email address became invalid, I sent my mail to the new common address. Except for the first line in it, the response-text is the same, old, standard one. Here it is:

The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual bases and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

I asked whether my case was under any sort of verification (security, employment, etc). In reply, I have just got that standard message. 

I have also noticed that the reply has NOT come from my CO (SW). Instead, the sender has initials: AP. Does it mean that my original CO released my case to a common pool?

__ mcgyver


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got a reply this morning from the common email address, [email protected], that I sent a mail to regarding the status of my case. The reply has come within 7 days of my email to them.
> 
> ...


mine was answered by woman who's name is lyndal..n she certainly is not my co. my agent said from now on it will be random officers who will be answering our queries..because she looked into my immiaccount and gave a superficial answer..so u r not thrown into a pool..rather a person from a pool answered your question.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

mcgyver, I've received the same reply (word by word) after completing 1 year (Lodged in June 2013). So, chill


----------



## khairulbd (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,
I've assigned CO from Team 2 for my 189 application on 23/04/2013 and asked for employment history which I've provided that time. But today I've got another mail from Team 13 and asking about employment history and educational history from primary.
Can anyone suggest me how I can provide the documents and is there any issues with my application?

Regards,
Khairul


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Khairul, just create a Ms Word document and copy/paste the information from your Form 80.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

My wife stayed in India for travelling purpose for more than 1 year within last 10 years. Does she need to provide a police clearance certificate for India? If yes, could you please give me some idea/post links about the process of collecting it from India. 

Please suggest me, please.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

msdaus said:


> My wife stayed in India for travelling purpose for more than 1 year within last 10 years. Does she need to provide a police clearance certificate for India? If yes, could you please give me some idea/post links about the process of collecting it from India.
> 
> Please suggest me, please.


I can answer half. Yes you need to submit PCC from India for your wife. But I don't know how.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

*Grant*

Finally>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
after looooooooooooooooooooooong wait

i have received the golden maillllllllllllllllllllll

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

thank you all for your support and encouragement!!!!!!


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> Finally>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> after looooooooooooooooooooooong wait
> 
> i have received the golden maillllllllllllllllllllll
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

CONGRATS  Enjoy.

Looks like a Direct grant 
:violin::violin::violin::violin:



Tau$eef said:


> Finally>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> after looooooooooooooooooooooong wait
> 
> i have received the golden maillllllllllllllllllllll
> ...


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Pothik said:


> CONGRATS  Enjoy.
> 
> Looks like a Direct grant
> :violin::violin::violin::violin:


Yes it is


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Nice to see Direct Grants of Bangladeshi 190 applicants. Whose 189 of Bangladeshi applicants will amaze me before this Eid festival !!? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Dear All, 
I have a question. ..when an applicant is selected for external check by outside agency, how exactly the check is done? Do they go to applicant's residence (like the passport police verification) and enquire about them? Can anyone please explain based on his/her experience?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Dear All,
> I have a question. ..when an applicant is selected for external check by outside agency, how exactly the check is done? Do they go to applicant's residence (like the passport police verification) and enquire about them? Can anyone please explain based on his/her experience?


as far as I know, Its done by ASIO....in terms of security checking they have their own methods which are not shared in any web...however, if you are not associated with terrorist group or Extremists or never took part in any sort of demonstration...then you would be fine....eep: :crutch:


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> Finally>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> after looooooooooooooooooooooong wait
> 
> i have received the golden maillllllllllllllllllllll
> ...


You call that "looooooooooooooooooong wait"! Mia mair chinen? LoL

BTW, congrates


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

syeem said:


> You call that "looooooooooooooooooong wait"! Mia mair chinen? LoL
> 
> BTW, congrates


according to DIBP service standard its loooooooooong wat....mair dile DIBP re den:dizzy:


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> Finally>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> after looooooooooooooooooooooong wait
> 
> i have received the golden maillllllllllllllllllllll
> ...


Congratulation brother. That is very pleasing to know. Please pray for us too.
Almighty ALLAH will listen to our plea if we all pray for each other.

Tauseef vi please don't call 4 months a long wait. There are people in this forum who are passing 19-20 months for the grant. Even some 190 applicants waited 7 months. It's painful for others.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Congratulation brother. That is very pleasing to know. Please pray for us too.
> Almighty ALLAH will listen to our plea if we all pray for each other.
> 
> Tauseef vi please don't call 4 months a long wait. There are people in this forum who are passing 19-20 months for the grant. Even some 190 applicants waited 7 months. It's painful for others.


i think situation is improving.....many ppl will get visa sooner i hope:


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> Finally>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> after looooooooooooooooooooooong wait
> 
> i have received the golden maillllllllllllllllllllll
> ...


Congrats..........................


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

msdaus said:


> My wife stayed in India for travelling purpose for more than 1 year within last 10 years. Does she need to provide a police clearance certificate for India? If yes, could you please give me some idea/post links about the process of collecting it from India.
> 
> Please suggest me, please.


You have to contact Indian High Commission at Gulshan and apply in plain page. Your application should include old passport number using which she traveled, the new one and the purpose of this PCC.

It will take around a month to get it.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

I prayed to the Almighty to see more Grant News here especially the 189 ones !!


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Of all the 189 grants in this thread for the last several months, was there any grant without CO's request of med and/or pcc? I haven't found any.
My situation is I've submitted my med and pcc in Dec, 13 and already passed 18 months. Does this mean, I've to wait until Nov 14 for CO's email to submit my med & pcc again?
Guys. Does anyone aware of this trend?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

here's a dark one: by the time the BD 189'ers get their PR and be in Australia, the BD 190'ers would've already completed their 2 years mandatory State stipulation and preparing for the citizenship... man, i want to beat someone up right now real bad... LoL


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Of all the 189 grants in this thread for the last several months, was there any grant without CO's request of med and/or pcc? I haven't found any.
> My situation is I've submitted my med and pcc in Dec, 13 and already passed 18 months. Does this mean, I've to wait until Nov 14 for CO's email to submit my med & pcc again?
> Guys. Does anyone aware of this trend?


Look at my timeline.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

syeem said:


> here's a dark one: by the time the BD 189'ers get their PR and be in Australia, the BD 190'ers would've already completed their 2 years mandatory State stipulation and preparing for the citizenship... man, i want to beat someone up right now real bad... LoL


189….………. 
“Trees that are slow to grow bear the best fruit.” 

189 trees are growing too slowly for BD people and guess the fruits taste will not be so good, especially to 2012 applicants. Nowadays, I don’t suggest anyone to go for 189.:frusty:


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

*Congratulations...*



Tau$eef said:


> Finally>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> after looooooooooooooooooooooong wait
> 
> i have received the golden maillllllllllllllllllllll
> ...


Hi Brother.... great to know about your grant.... congratulations ...!!!


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Of all the 189 grants in this thread for the last several months, was there any grant without CO's request of med and/or pcc? I haven't found any.
> My situation is I've submitted my med and pcc in Dec, 13 and already passed 18 months. Does this mean, I've to wait until Nov 14 for CO's email to submit my med & pcc again?
> Guys. Does anyone aware of this trend?



Hi Rus_BD, we have submitted the med & pcc first in March 2013..... and had to resubmit in March 2014 .... still waiting for Grant...!!! In your case you should just wait... they will ask if they need it... if they want they may extend it for few months... but usually for the onshore applicant they extend... hope you get the grant before it expires... 

Time Line: 189, Lodged: Dec 2012, Team 34, PCC & Med March 2013 / March 2014, Grant: ????


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> You have to contact Indian High Commission at Gulshan and apply in plain page. Your application should include old passport number using which she traveled, the new one and the purpose of this PCC.
> 
> It will take around a month to get it.



Thank you Asif bhai, thanks a lot.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

bengal_tiger said:


> 189….……….
> “Trees that are slow to grow bear the best fruit.”
> 
> 189 trees are growing too slowly for BD people and guess the fruits taste will not be so good, especially to 2012 applicants. Nowadays, I don’t suggest anyone to go for 189.:frusty:



You are right brother Tiger, it is taking way toooo long ! I hope the fruit is of really good taste!! 


Time Line: 189, Lodged: Dec 2012, Team 34, PCC & Med March 2013 / March 2014, Grant: ????


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> Finally>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> after looooooooooooooooooooooong wait
> 
> i have received the golden maillllllllllllllllllllll
> ...



Many many congratulations, Tauseef bhai. I want to ask you one question. Did they ask you for MED or you just did it?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Many many congratulations, Tauseef bhai. I want to ask you one question. Did they ask you for MED or you just did it?


I did PCC & MED in advance....I suggest to all bd 190 applicants to do these things ahead of CO allocation...don't wait for anything...make your application complete online including uploading F80....I hope it will faster the process...don't make them ask anything or info...eace:

:tea: :drum: eace: ray:


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Many many congratulations, Tauseef bhai. I want to ask you one question. Did they ask you for MED or you just did it?


I just did a week after visa lodgment and nobody asked for it.....the fact is I never knew if I had a co to ask anything until I got the grant


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

lalon said:


> Hi Brother.... great to know about your grant.... congratulations ...!!!


Thanks vai


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> Finally>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> after looooooooooooooooooooooong wait
> 
> i have received the golden maillllllllllllllllllllll
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

lalon said:


> You are right brother Tiger, it is taking way toooo long ! I hope the fruit is of really good taste!!
> 
> 
> Time Line: 189, Lodged: Dec 2012, Team 34, PCC & Med March 2013 / March 2014, Grant: ????


Hi Lalon,
Just wondering that what takes your grant so long even after submitting PCC/MED at march 2014 upon CO request. Usually, to get medical approved it takes maximum one month. Did your CO indicate any reason for such delay?


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Hi Lalon,
> Just wondering that what takes your grant so long even after submitting PCC/MED at march 2014 upon CO request. Usually, to get medical approved it takes maximum one month. Did your CO indicate any reason for such delay?


My Brother is also facing some unusual delays. He lodged his 189 in December 2012 was asked for new police check and med on 4/june/2014. meds were uploaded on the 17th of June and PCC was submitted on the 10th. 

It has been about 5 weeks now and still no news for his grant. We emailed CO asking whats going on with his case/meds and got no reply. Emailed again in 3 weeks and got no response either. 

So yeah it's very frustrating not knowing whats causing a delay specially when they dont reply back.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> My Brother is also facing some unusual delays. He lodged his 189 in December 2012 was asked for new police check and med on 4/june/2014. meds were uploaded on the 17th of June and PCC was submitted on the 10th.
> 
> It has been about 5 weeks now and still no news for his grant. We emailed CO asking whats going on with his case/meds and got no reply. Emailed again in 3 weeks and got no response either.
> 
> So yeah it's very frustrating not knowing whats causing a delay specially when they dont reply back.


One explanation can be is that Medical clearance take time as it goes through some process. However, 5 week-delay is really wrong. Is there anyone who faced delay by only submitting PCC?


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

its my immense pleasure to inform you that I have received a GRANT from team Adelaide this morning !! Excellent Feeling !! 

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

OZfreak said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> its my immense pleasure to inform you that I have received a GRANT from team Adelaide this morning !! Excellent Feeling !!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

OZfreak said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> its my immense pleasure to inform you that I have received a GRANT from team Adelaide this morning !! Excellent Feeling !!
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate. Good luck for future.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

khairulbd said:


> Hi,
> I've assigned CO from Team 2 for my 189 application on 23/04/2013 and asked for employment history which I've provided that time. But today I've got another mail from Team 13 and asking about employment history and educational history from primary.
> Can anyone suggest me how I can provide the documents and is there any issues with my application?
> 
> ...


Dear khairulbd,

Team 13 had asked from me the same information two times, so I had to over and over again wrote down the same info and explaining about employment,educational and residental history.

I provide them those information in pdf format (I created table in excel and export in pdf) with my signature on each page. Also, I sent them additional explaination where I thought it was appropriate (in a case of residetnal history). 

However, they asked me for those infos in the short period of time, cca 20days. In your case that period is very long. 

As far as I am informed, team 13 are preparing your FORM 80 for external checks in order to be processed much faster. Also, they are some kind of internal control. 

Hope this helps.

Best.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

*Asio*

I would like to ask, have anyone ever had called ASIO and asked about external checks update.

So have anyone called them and ask very politely about visa application update, explaining that waiting is very stressfull bla bla...

anyone??


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

OZfreak said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> its my immense pleasure to inform you that I have received a GRANT from team Adelaide this morning !! Excellent Feeling !!
> 
> ...


COngrats


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

OZfreak said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> its my immense pleasure to inform you that I have received a GRANT from team Adelaide this morning !! Excellent Feeling !!
> 
> ...


Congrats...all the best...


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> I would like to ask, have anyone ever had called ASIO and asked about external checks update.
> 
> So have anyone called them and ask very politely about visa application update, explaining that waiting is very stressfull bla bla...
> 
> anyone??


I recently sent an email to IGIS ([email protected]) and tried to explain them my situation. I also wanted to know whether I should lodge a complaint online on their site.

I got a reply from them after 3 days. The following is an excerpt.... 

"...................
.....................
.....................

We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant.

Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome of our inquiry. Please note that it may be a number of weeks before we are able to respond to you."

So, that means IGIS will make an inquiry to ASIO about my case and will let me know the status which may take a number of weeks.

Let's see what IGIS comes up with


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

ashifiqbal said:


> I recently sent an email to IGIS ([email protected]) and tried to explain them my situation. I also wanted to know whether I should lodge a complaint online on their site.
> 
> I got a reply from them after 3 days. The following is an excerpt....
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post. I hope that you will share your IGIS reply when you recieve it. 

Nice move , I am planning to do the same when I reach 12 months waiting trehshold. 

The real question here is their priority?? How ASIO define priority??? I think that ours application are waiting in a queue, and that those checks are finished quite fast, maximum two months instead of 18 months. Nobody is going to checking you for 18 months. 

I think if they are going to proceed someones visa 189 application within 18 months, then they should notify you about it. Statistical data abut visa processing time for each country must exist and can be created. It will be fair and transparent toward applicants to publish that data. 

Also, which is criteria for sending someones application for external checks??? What is the difference between some applicants from India for instance, who applied at the same time and one of them recieve grant in 90 days while other are going to wait for 18 months. 

In a case of Canada skill migration, they sorted out processing times for each country and all applicants from that country had to wait for that notified time. In my opinion that is a fair treatment. 

My problem was that I had not had any statistical data for Bosnian skill migration applicants, and if I knew that I would wait due to external checks I would applied for visa 190.


----------



## Faisal.aiub (Apr 25, 2014)

hi Guys,

I faced some questions from gsm 13.I replied all. I heard gsm 13 group is a kind of external check. so it means it will take at least 1year.

Seems people from Bangladesh specially who bear mohammad,hasan,islam nick are facing of gsm 13 or external security check.

Is anyone's 189 approved after verified by gsm 13?

regards


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Hi Lalon,
> Just wondering that what takes your grant so long even after submitting PCC/MED at march 2014 upon CO request. Usually, to get medical approved it takes maximum one month. Did your CO indicate any reason for such delay?


Hi Inlhmia, we don't know the actual reason, the last reply from CO was a standard copy paste reply that everyone seems to receive. It looks like the security checks are causing the delay....let's pray for all the 189 BD applicants who are waiting for looooong time....!!!

Time Line: 189, Lodged: Dec 2012, Team 34, PCC & Med March 2013 / March 2014, Grant: ????


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

OZfreak said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> its my immense pleasure to inform you that I have received a GRANT from team Adelaide this morning !! Excellent Feeling !!
> 
> ...


 Congrats


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

lalon said:


> Hi Inlhmia, we don't know the actual reason, the last reply from CO was a standard copy paste reply that everyone seems to receive. It looks like the security checks are causing the delay....let's pray for all the 189 BD applicants who are waiting for looooong time....!!!
> 
> Time Line: 189, Lodged: Dec 2012, Team 34, PCC & Med March 2013 / March 2014, Grant: ????


Just another question. Is your medical in Received state?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Brothers can you please give me sample/format email to send to my CO?
Up until now all my communication was through agent. But now I want to mail CO directly. Please help.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> Thank you for your post. I hope that you will share your IGIS reply when you recieve it.
> 
> Nice move , I am planning to do the same when I reach 12 months waiting trehshold.
> 
> ...


The same goes with me... what kills me more is that by the time I was ready with my skills assessment and IELTS score, my occupation ceiling had reached... so I waited 1.5 months for July to come and ceiling for my occupation code to reopen... instead of wasting my time waiting, I could have applied for state nomination... in fact, Victoria was open to me as I had 7 in each band in IELTS and they don't charge a penny for state nomination... at that point of time, I knew that it takes 6 months to get a 190 visa and a year to get a 189 visa... little did I know that it would be, in reality, 3/4 months for 190 and 18/20 months 189 :-(

Talking about what Canada does and what Australia should also do is pointless here as we, the mere immigration seekers, don't have any control over their policies....

Anyways, I sincerely do hope that you don't cross your 12 months thresh hold... trust me 

All the best mate...


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

*Health PCC*



inlhmia said:


> Just another question. Is your medical in Received state?


Hi Bro, yes the status shows "no health required..." only character check link is still there. One question to you, are you with Brisbane team or Adelaide team?

Timeline: 189, Lodged Dec 2012, Team 34, PCC: March 2013 / March 2014, Grant: :noidea:


----------



## ahmed1 (Feb 1, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> One explanation can be is that Medical clearance take time as it goes through some process. However, 5 week-delay is really wrong. Is there anyone who faced delay by only submitting PCC?


I was told to send in my PCC only (2nd time). I submitted it on the 26th of June last month. I am on the same boat as these guys..... waiting for a reply.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> Just another question. Is your medical in Received state?


Hi inlhmia

Today I received request for medial and PCC. Can you please let me know how to obtain PCC from singapore police.


Regarding Medical: I have ben provided HAP ID for me, my wife and child. Can you please let me know how to proceed with the medical.

Thanks


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi inlhmia
> 
> Today I received request for medial and PCC. Can you please let me know how to obtain PCC from singapore police.
> 
> ...


I followed the steps found from another forum

*"For future reference here is a complete write-up of how things are at present when it comes to obtaining a Singapore PCC (COC - Certificate of Clearance).
------------

Are you a foreigner living in Singapore who's migrating to Australia? Read on...

Mission Objective: Successfully apply for a Singapore Police COC
Where to go: Certificate of Clearance (COC) Office, Police Cantonment Complex, Blk D #02-07/08, 391 New Bridge Road.
The closest MRT (underground/metro/subway) station is Outram Park, in fact one of the exits leads you straight to the Police building.
When to go: (non-public holiday) weekdays, from 8:30am to noon.
What to bring:
- Passport (incl. any old passport initially used to enter Singapore when you moved here if you still have it)
- Employment Pass/Dependant Pass
- 3rd form of ID (such as driver's license)
- two passport-type photos
- a print-out of an email from your CO at DIAC specifically requesting a Singapore PCC from you
- cash or CC to cover the S$45 COC fee
- know the exact date when you entered Singapore upon moving here (the date you landed + had your passport stamped as a tourist, even if your EP/DP was issued a few days after arrival)

Upon arrival at the Police Cantonment Complex head to the security desk and inform them that you would like to proceed to the COC office. This is where the 3rd form of ID comes in handy: you will need both your passport and EP/DP at the COC office but you need to leave some form of ID at the desk in order to receive a visitor pass that is to be worn inside the building.

Hopefully you haven't come dressed as B.A. Baracus as you will need to proceed through a metal detector in addition to having your belongings x-rayed. Once through take the lift to L2.

Head to the COC office and at the very left side of the counter you will find a computer whose screen might possibly be dark due to the screen saver kicking in. Don't worry, it's not off/dead. Wake it up if need be, select the 'COC for foreigner application' option and input your FIN# from your EP/DP. Bingo, out of the mini-printer comes your queue number.

Near the door beneath the writing desk you'll find the COC application form. Fill it in, keeping in mind that the latter sections only apply to Singaporeans/PRs. This is also where the exact date of your arrival comes in hand. For the "stay to/until" field you input the current date even if you are still going to be in Singapore for many months or longer.

*** if there are only a handful of people at the COC office you might want to fill out the form first and then pick up the queue number. And of course if you are running late and it's almost noon then you might want to hurry and get that queue number before the clock hits twelve as there might be a cut-off time

Wait for your queue number to come up and it's plain sailing from here. The lady (there were only ladies when I was there) will guide you through the documents she needs (she will also make some photocopies of your passport/EP/DP) and take payment (S$45) for the COC application. She will also give you a simple, 1-page "appeal form" to fill in as in general Singapore Police does not issue the COC certificate to foreigners. She will staple that to the top of your application and that's it... appeal and application all in one, at the same time. On the reverse of the payment confirmation slip she will stamp the pick-up date for your COC. In my case this was an exact 2 weeks.

------------
Pick-up date you say? YES, in contrast to the official information (which states that a foreigner's COC will be mailed straight to the requesting authority) and some internet posts found on the web, you CAN pick up your COC in person. In fact it appears to be the default procedure nowadays, which makes sense since you are living in Singapore, right? This certainly helps as the internet is ripe with people complaining about the long times that it takes for the COC to reach their CO when sent directly via snail mail.
------------

From there you are to rejoin the seating area and wait several minutes until you are called for fingerprinting. No messy ink involved - everything is electronic and a sophisticated machine will scan your fingerprints and instantly confirm if they have been taken correctly. Just relax and let the officer taking your prints handle your fingers one by one. 

That's it. Come back on the date stamped onto your payment confirmation to pick up your COC. For pickup you needn't hurry to show up before noon as that is just for applications, but keep in mind that there is a lunch break between 1-2pm. Apart from that, any time between 8:30am and 5pm is fine (remember: non-public holiday weekdays).

Note: Should you be simultaneously applying for a COC with other family members then you can pick up a collection authorisation form for each person in order to not have to return with them for collection.



------------
Dismantling various myths about the COC process for foreign residents:

Myth: "As a foreigner you cannot pick up the COC yourself - Singapore Police will only agree to forward it directly to the requesting authority."
Reality: You can pick up the COC in person and it is the primary option offered to you nowadays.

Myth: "As a foreigner you cannot get a COC, so first you must go and file an appeal and wait for its outcome before applying for the COC and getting fingerprinted."
Reality: You fill out the appeal on the spot when applying. It is just a single page that is added to your application and does not have to be done separately.

Myth: "The email from your CO must state that 'statutory declarations are not an acceptable substitute for the PCC' or else the appeal will surely fail."
Reality: Nothing of the sort is needed. As long as the email from your CO mentions that a PCC from Singapore is required specifically for yourself then that will suffice."*

I did medical long ago without HAP id and I asked my CO to extend it. He didn't asked for it second time.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

lalon said:


> Hi Bro, yes the status shows "no health required..." only character check link is still there. One question to you, are you with Brisbane team or Adelaide team?
> 
> Timeline: 189, Lodged Dec 2012, Team 34, PCC: March 2013 / March 2014, Grant: :noidea:


I am from Adelaide Team 2. Which team u r from?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats.

Time for celebration  Enjoy 




OZfreak said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> its my immense pleasure to inform you that I have received a GRANT from team Adelaide this morning !! Excellent Feeling !!
> 
> ...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

OZfreak said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> its my immense pleasure to inform you that I have received a GRANT from team Adelaide this morning !! Excellent Feeling !!
> 
> ...


Congrates OZfreak !!

Hope you are enjoying the commonwealth Games in Scotland with a bang after the OZ Grant !! Have a Nice EID Too..!!

:amen:


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> I followed the steps found from another forum
> 
> *"For future reference here is a complete write-up of how things are at present when it comes to obtaining a Singapore PCC (COC - Certificate of Clearance).
> ------------
> ...


Hi 

Many thanks for the detail info. But I do not have a drivers licence what else an I show as a third ID.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Many thanks for the detail info. But I do not have a drivers licence what else an I show as a third ID.


Take any photo ID. Ex ur company pass. Please submit application quickly. They take around 3 weeks to give. If you delay you might miss the 28 day time frame.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Many thanks for the detail info. But I do not have a drivers licence what else an I show as a third ID.


One more thing. My CO did not specifically mention PCC for Singapore. Just attached a document mentioning 
*Police Clearance-National *

and at the bottom its mentioned if I stayed in countries more than 12 months need to provide PCC. Should this document be ok to use. What document did you show?

Thanks agagin


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

msobhan said:


> One more thing. My CO did not specifically mention PCC for Singapore. Just attached a document mentioning
> *Police Clearance-National *
> 
> and at the bottom its mentioned if I stayed in countries more than 12 months need to provide PCC. Should this document be ok to use. What document did you show?
> ...


If you are in Singapore for more than 12 months then you have to do. You need to submit the CO request letter to CID office otherwise they wont accept your PCC application. BTW please update ur timeline, as we can have an idea about progress


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> Take any photo ID. Ex ur company pass. Please submit application quickly. They take around 3 weeks to give. If you delay you might miss the 28 day time frame.


Hi thanks I will show my company ID. Also does my wife need to show third form of ID? 

One more thing. My CO did not specifically mention PCC for Singapore. Just attached a document mentioning 
Police Clearance-National 

and at the bottom its mentioned if I stayed in countries more than 12 months need to provide PCC. Should this document be ok to use. What document did you show?

Thanks again


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi thanks I will show my company ID. Also does my wife need to show third form of ID?
> 
> One more thing. My CO did not specifically mention PCC for Singapore. Just attached a document mentioning
> Police Clearance-National
> ...


Check your inbox.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> If you are in Singapore for more than 12 months then you have to do. You need to submit the CO request letter to CID office otherwise they wont accept your PCC application. BTW please update ur timeline, as we can have an idea about progress


Hi Thanks again. *Which clinic in Singapore did you do your medical*. 

My timeline

Visa App: 29 Oct 2012
form 80 submitted: 12 Dec 2012
Medical done (1st time): 28 Nov 2012
additional info req:22 June 2014
Medical and PCC (2nd time) requested: 24 July 2014


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi Thanks again. *Which clinic in Singapore did you do your medical*.
> 
> My timeline
> 
> ...


I did medical last year May. I cant remember the name currently. However, If u go to DIAC webside and search for E-medical panel Singapore, you will find few in signapore. My clinic was in Shaw center , orchard road but I cant remember the name of the clinic.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

ashifiqbal said:


> The same goes with me... what kills me more is that by the time I was ready with my skills assessment and IELTS score, my occupation ceiling had reached... so I waited 1.5 months for July to come and ceiling for my occupation code to reopen... instead of wasting my time waiting, I could have applied for state nomination... in fact, Victoria was open to me as I had 7 in each band in IELTS and they don't charge a penny for state nomination... at that point of time, I knew that it takes 6 months to get a 190 visa and a year to get a 189 visa... little did I know that it would be, in reality, 3/4 months for 190 and 18/20 months 189 :-(
> 
> Talking about what Canada does and what Australia should also do is pointless here as we, the mere immigration seekers, don't have any control over their policies....
> 
> ...


Well, I used statistical data for applicants from Croatia and Serbia which are neighbour countries. Nobody from Croatia or Serbia has ever been under external checks.

From the beginning I planned to appy for visa 190 due to faster processing and in the end I selected both visas in my EOI and leave it in the hands of fate, as I saw that there is no too much difference in time processing between 189 and 190. After CO informed me about external checks and when I research a bit about it, I was so dissapointed with my decision. 

I think that ASIO should give an update about processing time. AUstralian visa is by far the most expensive visa among all others.

Good luck to you too...Could you please write the final decision from IGIS when you get it...

All Best...


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> Well, I used statistical data for applicants from Croatia and Serbia which are neighbour countries. Nobody from Croatia or Serbia has ever been under external checks.
> 
> From the beginning I planned to appy for visa 190 due to faster processing and in the end I selected both visas in my EOI and leave it in the hands of fate, as I saw that there is no too much difference in time processing between 189 and 190. After CO informed me about external checks and when I research a bit about it, I was so dissapointed with my decision.
> 
> ...


You recently made a complaint about a visa application to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security. We have not identified any unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case and there are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage.



I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago. Many factors can affect the length of time taken to process a visa, including:

· visa type

· the complexity of the case,

· the planning levels and priority for the visa category

· the number of applications lodged.

Every year the Australian Government sets the overall migration program as part of the Budget process. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels.

The length of time taken to process a visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application. Many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. 

=============

So, I'll have to turn to my case officer/team every time I need an update....


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

ashifiqbal said:


> You recently made a complaint about a visa application to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security. We have not identified any unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case and there are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing.

There is no point in complaning...still that is only thing which you can do at this point.

Good luck...


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

hi everyone..So something strange happened today. it's been 5 weeks since submission of PCC/MED for my brother ( they were requested by CO on 4/June and submitted on the 17th June). 

Today, we received an email from ebizappserver at immi dot gov dot au saying that correspondence relating to transaction ( his TRN) has been sent. So we logged into his immiaccount to see whats happening. the "last updated" section shows today's date as opposed to the previous date which was 4/June/2014 and the status says " in progress" 

Anyway, so we opened the file and saw that Overseas National Police Check status has been updated to "requested " with todays date next to it. 

Why would CO ask for his police check again when a new one was submitted less than 2 months ago upon co's request? we are very confused. Could this be some kind of mistake? 

Please share your thoughts. thx


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> hi everyone..So something strange happened today. it's been 5 weeks since submission of PCC/MED for my brother ( they were requested by CO on 4/June and submitted on the 17th June).
> 
> Today, we received an email from ebizappserver at immi dot gov dot au saying that correspondence relating to transaction ( his TRN) has been sent. So we logged into his immiaccount to see whats happening. the "last updated" section shows today's date as opposed to the previous date which was 4/June/2014 and the status says " in progress"
> 
> ...


It happened in my case also. CO requested some documents which I had uploaded one months ago. Then I uploaded it again and wrote my CO about it . He e-mailed me that he could not open these files from e-visa page and asked me to e-mail him. I attached the documents and e-mailed him.

Please attach the police check and e-mail your CO. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> It happened in my case also. CO requested some documents which I had uploaded one months ago. Then I uploaded it again and wrote my CO about it . He e-mailed me that he could not open these files from e-visa page and asked me to e-mail him. I attached the documents and e-mailed him.
> 
> Please attach the police check and e-mail your CO. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


THanks Mithu, 

I hope that is also the case for us. Because we also emailed and uploaded as well 5 weeks ago... so not sure whats going on. we will upload and email again. Did you also email your PCC the first time or did you just uploaded via your portal? 

I really hope they don't want us to provide another police check


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> THanks Mithu,
> 
> I hope that is also the case for us. Because we also emailed and uploaded as well 5 weeks ago... so not sure whats going on. we will upload and email again. Did you also email your PCC the first time or did you just uploaded via your portal?
> 
> I really hope they don't want us to provide another police check


No, they would not ask for another police check.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a question. How do I know that my medical has been cleared? is there any status called "Cleared" in Progress column of immi Account? Currently my medical status is received.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> I have a question. How do I know that my medical has been cleared? is there any status called "Cleared" in Progress column of immi Account? Currently my medical status is received.


they will tell that no further tests are required based on the info given..


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> they will tell that no further tests are required based on the info given..


I had got that kind of status until few weeks ago again they changed that The medical has not been determined yet for this candidate bla bla bla. Kind of confused thats why


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> I had got that kind of status until few weeks ago again they changed that The medical has not been determined yet for this candidate bla bla bla. Kind of confused thats why


Leave it like that....it will fix itself after 6/7 days


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well! 

Okay this is getting really bizarre now! 

The CO asked my brother to now submit Malaysia police check ( this was never asked before. they only asked for iran, Australia police checks plus meds in june ) 

My brother's passport when he was in Malaysia expired in 2009 already and we dont even have the original anymore. 

In 2009 he got his new passport and this passport is also invalid because he got his new passport in June 2014 ( passports in iran are only vali for 5 years). 

How on earth are we meant to apply for Malaysia police clearance then?! Also i heard this process can take up to at least 3 months which is really ridiculous. 

What do you think we should do? Should I email CO and ask her to waive this ? 

it is also good to note that this new PCC was asked by a different CO (AK) because in june my officer ( KD) never asked for Malaysia PCC and only asked for AFP, Iran police checks

Please advise. 
thanks!


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all well!
> 
> Okay this is getting really bizarre now!
> 
> ...


What I understood that CO never mentioned the name of the country while asking for police clearance. But the clause says that if you leave any country more than 12 months in last 10 years, you have to submit a police clearance from that country. I think that's why CO asked Malaysian PCC.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all well!
> 
> Okay this is getting really bizarre now!
> 
> ...


hello.. yes you do need passport copy to get Malaysian pcc...and although they say three months ..but hopefully you will get it within first three weeks..


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> What I understood that CO never mentioned the name of the country while asking for police clearance. But the clause says that if you leave any country more than 12 months in last 10 years, you have to submit a police clearance from that country. I think that's why CO asked Malaysian PCC.


Yeah but my previous CO's never asked for though so we thought they just dont want it since my brother was mostly under 18 studying at school there. 

I have been told that the process for non-Malaysians applying aboard can take up to 5 months!!! unbelievable! 

I will call up their embassy on Sunday and ask them if it will be faster to do it in person in Malaysia. I would rather get this done for him in 2 weeks by flying there than waiting for 4-5 months and risking the wait in Iran. I have been told that plenty of PCC requests go "missing" in malaysia and their consulates seem to be quite unwilling for non-malaysians applying for PCC. 

Do you guys think it is a bad idea if i called up the CO and kindly ask her to waive the PCC explaining the situation? Also, I don't even know what travel document ID to use to apply for malaysia PCC ( im guessing its the passport he used when he stayed in Malaysia during 2004-2007 ) ? 

Please advise, 
cheers


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Yeah but my previous CO's never asked for though so we thought they just dont want it since my brother was mostly under 18 studying at school there.
> 
> I have been told that the process for non-Malaysians applying aboard can take up to 5 months!!! unbelievable!
> 
> ...


Hi Abbas,
Either offshore of onshore it will take minimum one month. As my wife is Malaysian (though she never lived there) I asked CO whether I need to submit PCC for her from Malaysia and while asking I did some research on Msia PCC. From Singapore, it takes one months minimum and can be more.

One advice I can give you that you take all possible attempts to get Msia PCC and submit those attempt evidence to CO. Sometimes they understand that if situation is not your control you cant do anything. Therefore then they waive the requirement but without seeing your extensive effort CO will not consider any mercy. Best of luck


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

can anyone give me gsm Adelaide's phone no. as I don't have co's no.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

shukti said:


> can anyone give me gsm Adelaide's phone no. as I don't have co's no.


Different CO has different number. Not sure whether they have common number to answer.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Different CO has different number. Not sure whether they have common number to answer.


I know I'm team 8 but no name


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

shukti said:


> I know I'm team 8 but no name


With every mail of CO it contains the phone number of that CO. You can ask your agent to give you the phone number of your CO from the email.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> With every mail of CO it contains the phone number of that CO. You can ask your agent to give you the phone number of your CO from the email.


I will ask for it..not sure though whether they will give me or not...


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

hello friends ,
i lodged my 189 application at april , 2013.....
on june 2013 i received request for medical.. and i submitted it immediately.
so far i didnt get any response from my CO....
how long is the validity for medical ?

and is there any bd applicant get grant who applied on april.2013 or after that.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Has anyone done their medicals from Ibn Sina? How much do they charge for adults and baby? What is their address? Is it the one in Dhanmondi?


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi guys,
i am new to this forum.. 
how can i insert my time line on this forum and check other's time line.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Has anyone done their medicals from Ibn Sina? How much do they charge for adults and baby? What is their address? Is it the one in Dhanmondi?


its on dibps website


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> its on dibps website


Yes but how much does it cost in taka?


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Yes but how much does it cost in taka?


I did it in April at Wahabs clinic...could not remember the exact amount but it was around 2-3000 taka per person.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

princeofdhaka said:


> Has anyone done their medicals from Ibn Sina? How much do they charge for adults and baby? What is their address? Is it the one in Dhanmondi?


Ibnne Sinha in Badda .... Per person is going t cost 4K around.


----------



## moina (Jul 27, 2014)

Would you please tell me that:
1. Where should I upload form 80 if it is not asked in the links 'Next steps'?
2. Do I have to upload as well as email the documents to CO if asked by links?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> I did it in April at Wahabs clinic...could not remember the exact amount but it was around 2-3000 taka per person.


At Wahabs clinic, 3000 BDT per adult and 2000 BDT per child.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> At Wahabs clinic, 3000 BDT per adult and 2000 BDT per child.


ibne sina no longer is authorized to do the tests...Australia s websiteis not updated yet...but Dr dilruba told us that bd government suggested Australian authority to cut ibne sina's name.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> ibne sina no longer is authorized to do the tests...Australia s websiteis not updated yet...but Dr dilruba told us that bd government suggested Australian authority to cut ibne sina's name.


Alas! The whole hospital in general or the Badda branch only?

The medical personnel, including Dr. Dilruba, at that Ibn Sina Badda branch are quite friendly! They made us feel at home and the medical checkup of my whole family went so smooth. Dr. Dilruba is fair and, at times, capable of being strict if she has to be so. That is what she told us quite frankly as we were there in her room. She was sharing her experience and telling us about the factual reality of medical tests done for the purpose of immigration to Australia. She was telling us of an incident where an applicant got angry at her because he failed the medical tests because of certain medical conditions. That made me quite impressed because I got the message that she was sincere in her work.

I do not know why the BD Gov't decided to ask DIBP to exclude Ibn Sina from the list of valid medical centers for tests. We will never know. But I feel like speculating. Could it be that she rejected somebody who was politically influential? I find no other reason. Service wise, that center is an excellent one.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

When did ibn sina get blacklisted? My agent told me 2 months back that ibn sina was the best etc.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Alas! The whole hospital in general or the Badda branch only?
> 
> The medical personnel, including Dr. Dilruba, at that Ibn Sina Badda branch are quite friendly! They made us feel at home and the medical checkup of my whole family went so smooth. Dr. Dilruba is fair and, at times, capable of being strict if she has to be so. That is what she told us quite frankly as we were there in her room. She was sharing her experience and telling us about the factual reality of medical tests done for the purpose of immigration to Australia. She was telling us of an incident where an applicant got angry at her because he failed the medical tests because of certain medical conditions. That made me quite impressed because I got the message that she was sincere in her work.
> 
> I do not know why the BD Gov't decided to ask DIBP to exclude Ibn Sina from the list of valid medical centers for tests. We will never know. But I feel like speculating. Could it be that she rejected somebody who was politically influential? I find no other reason. Service wise, that center is an excellent one.


I know..she looked like a nice person..when we went there she told us just two days back she was notified..we heard that ibne sina is jamaat funded that's why it was done..after that we went to wahab's..very commercial n lot of ppl..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> When did ibn sina get blacklisted? My agent told me 2 months back that ibn sina was the best etc.


I think it was out from the list in the last week of June..but you go there and check it by your self..things might have changed..who knows


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello,

those who get recent grants,

the applicant need to enter australia within how many months after getting grants ?


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

bidesh said:


> Hello,
> 
> those who get recent grants,
> 
> the applicant need to enter australia within how many months after getting grants ?


Your last date of entry will be mentioned in your visa which you can view online at vevo.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello Friends,

As we are all disheartened about the lengthy time it takes for security check to complete on most Bangladeshi 189 applications, I have been contemplating about what we could do in order to expedite the process. Sounds like a fairy tale? Here is what I think:

Whether it is ASIO or any other agent, they ultimately contact someone in the applicant's native country. Who do you think they contact? Definitely not some random X, Y, Z on the street, but surely some legal authority that, one way or the other, is responsible for enforcing law and order locally. In Bangladesh, such a probable authority is the IG Head Quarters, CID, Detective Branch, or even the local police station (that the PCC was previously obtained from). 

Without interfering with the way DIBP is processing the application, can't a Bangladeshi applicant contact any or all of the local authorities I mentioned above, in order to find out whether any query was forwarded from either the Australian High Commission or ASIO regarding his/her visa case? If "YES" then can't the applicant request the authority for a prompt reply to the query? That may depend on how co-operative the local authority will be to honor and listen to what the applicant says.

It is just a scenario I am thinking about where ASIO sends a request asking for information on an applicant and the request is just sitting there dust covered for months without the local authority caring to look at it.

I know, there is little we could do if ASIO is facing any backlog.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> As we are all disheartened about the lengthy time it takes for security check to complete on most Bangladeshi 189 applications, I have been contemplating about what we could do in order to expedite the process. Sounds like a fairy tale? Here is what I think:
> 
> ...


You maybe right or maybe wrong. Who knows?
But for a normal citizen it is not possible to perpetrate those organizations to retrieve the required information except the local thana.
You have to understand ASIO is an intelligence body. If a normal person can intercept their communication with other organizations then there is a major security breach. And they are not that stupid.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Alas! The whole hospital in general or the Badda branch only?
> 
> The medical personnel, including Dr. Dilruba, at that Ibn Sina Badda branch are quite friendly! They made us feel at home and the medical checkup of my whole family went so smooth. Dr. Dilruba is fair and, at times, capable of being strict if she has to be so. That is what she told us quite frankly as we were there in her room. She was sharing her experience and telling us about the factual reality of medical tests done for the purpose of immigration to Australia. She was telling us of an incident where an applicant got angry at her because he failed the medical tests because of certain medical conditions. That made me quite impressed because I got the message that she was sincere in her work.
> 
> I do not know why the BD Gov't decided to ask DIBP to exclude Ibn Sina from the list of valid medical centers for tests. We will never know. But I feel like speculating. Could it be that she rejected somebody who was politically influential? I find no other reason. Service wise, that center is an excellent one.



Ibne sina is owned by Jammath...the political rival of the present government....thats the reason.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

moina said:


> Would you please tell me that:
> 1. Where should I upload form 80 if it is not asked in the links 'Next steps'?
> 2. Do I have to upload as well as email the documents to CO if asked by links?



Upload form 80 in the web as well as mail that to CO. Always do both... Mail and also upload.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

EID MUBARAK to ALL


----------



## touhid (Jul 7, 2014)

Today I have got my Permanent Residency after a long time.

Visa apply: 8th Feb'13
Grant: 29th July
Onshore
Subclass : 189
Points: 70

Praying for other applicant's who are suffering immensely buy the stupid policy of AU government and reckless BD government.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

touhid said:


> Today I have got my Permanent Residency after a long time.
> 
> Visa apply: 8th Feb'13
> Grant: 29th July
> ...


Eid Muborak and my heartiest congratulations on your PR!


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> As we are all disheartened about the lengthy time it takes for security check to complete on most Bangladeshi 189 applications, I have been contemplating about what we could do in order to expedite the process. Sounds like a fairy tale? Here is what I think:
> 
> ...


No offense, but your proposal is a perfect example of how the system gets spoiled. One overseas government organization is trying to do some security check on you and you are trying to contact the local person who will do the check on you. What if you contact that person and he/she demands money from you threatening to send false report? The reason I still trust this security check because the person who will do the check on me, despite knowing all my info, doesn't contact me to ask for money. This means they are still doing the security check in a fair way.

Brother, BD applicants are getting their PR, may be late but they are getting it. Please be patient and pray. We have done what were needed to be done.. Whole process is unbearable enough, don't make it worse.

Eid Mubarak.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

I totally agree with OZHope. 

OZHope, your sig says "Lodged Nov 2013". You didn't get your grant yet?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

touhid said:


> Today I have got my Permanent Residency after a long time.
> 
> Visa apply: 8th Feb'13
> Grant: 29th July
> ...


Congrats. Best of luck.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

touhid said:


> Today I have got my Permanent Residency after a long time.
> 
> Visa apply: 8th Feb'13
> Grant: 29th July
> ...


Congratulations. ..


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

touhid said:


> Today I have got my Permanent Residency after a long time.
> 
> Visa apply: 8th Feb'13
> Grant: 29th July
> ...


Congratulations. What a gift on what a day. I'm sure you will remember this day for the rest of your life.
Please pray for us too.
EID MUBARAK to everyone.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Congrats touhid *

Special Grant of 189 Bangladeshi applicant in Special day.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

OZHope said:


> No offense, but your proposal is a perfect example of how the system gets spoiled. One overseas government organization is trying to do some security check on you and you are trying to contact the local person who will do the check on you. What if you contact that person and he/she demands money from you threatening to send false report? The reason I still trust this security check because the person who will do the check on me, despite knowing all my info, doesn't contact me to ask for money. This means they are still doing the security check in a fair way.
> 
> Brother, BD applicants are getting their PR, may be late but they are getting it. Please be patient and pray. We have done what were needed to be done.. Whole process is unbearable enough, don't make it worse.
> 
> Eid Mubarak.


Offense taken. I specifically said "without interfering with the way DIBP processes.... Kindly read carefully before posting.. Being a Bangladeshi , the first thing that came in your mind is bribing, didn't it? Did I imply that one would need to resort to bribing? Well, if u think that way, the system is already spoiled because most Bangladeshis have to bribe the police in order to collect PCC, even. But, I do not think like you. And, for your information, I did not have to bribe anyone for anything, till now. In fact I feel it is u who just diverted my topic toward the rotten practice of bribing, knowingly or otherwise. Buddy, are you so much into bribing?


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*Eid Mubarak!!*

Eid Mubarak to all forum user BD friends......good luck to all who received the golden ticket and best wishes to those who are still expecting. Never stop dreaming, never lose hope.....i believe in this and in my life i got reflection of this belief.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Offense taken. I specifically said "without interfering with the way DIBP processes.... Kindly read carefully before posting.. Being a Bangladeshi , the first thing that came in your mind is bribing, didn't it? Did I imply that one would need to resort to bribing? Well, if u think that way, the system is already spoiled because most Bangladeshis have to bribe the police in order to collect PCC, even. But, I do not think like you. And, for your information, I did not have to bribe anyone for anything, till now. In fact I feel it is u who just diverted my topic toward the rotten practice of bribing, knowingly or otherwise. Buddy, are you so much into bribing?





OZHope said:


> No offense, but your proposal is a perfect example of how the system gets spoiled. One overseas government organization is trying to do some security check on you and you are trying to contact the local person who will do the check on you. What if you contact that person and he/she demands money from you threatening to send false report? The reason I still trust this security check because the person who will do the check on me, despite knowing all my info, doesn't contact me to ask for money. This means they are still doing the security check in a fair way.
> 
> Brother, BD applicants are getting their PR, may be late but they are getting it. Please be patient and pray. We have done what were needed to be done.. Whole process is unbearable enough, don't make it worse.
> 
> Eid Mubarak.



This is continuation of my last post addressing you.

(Sigh!) Frustrated Bangladeshi applicants are desperately poking IGIS, ASIO, and even respective CO's, and you think that the sluggish security check is fair and that one poke from the Bangladeshi end will spoil the system. How funny! If you care to wake up you will notice how fast Indians are getting grants whereas we suffer. If you still insist security checking to be fair, in terms of time taken, then have fun with it by all means.

You should not complain even if your case sits inert for 2 more years from today for the sake of "fair" security checking. In the coming months, I will be reading your posts and looking for signs of frustration. yourrpu


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

EID MUBARAK EVERY1..... does any one know where can I get a visa label in Bangladesh?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Australia High Commision, Bangladesh
184 Gulshan Avenue, Gulshan-2, Dhaka
Telephone: 881 3105
Fax: 881 1125


----------



## touhid (Jul 7, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> That is giving me some hope. I am from team 2 and applied jan 2013. Finger crossed.


No worries, You are nearly finish to get the PR.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

touhid said:


> No worries, You are nearly finish to get the PR.


Finger crossed. Gonna submit my pcc 1st aug.


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

hi friends,
i received request to submit PCC .

Timeframe for response
You must respond to this request ****Delete text not required before/within date/ days after
you are taken to have received this letter ****.



please let me know what does it mean, how many days i have time to send the PCC.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

bidesh said:


> hi friends,
> i received request to submit PCC .
> 
> Timeframe for response
> ...


28 days


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

touhid vi, were you requested by your CO to submit MED/PCC? If so was it the first time you submit your MED/PCC?
What/who was your Team/CO?
How many email did you receive when you receive your grant? I mean was there separate mail for grant and removal of EOI?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats  A Great Eid Gift :amen::cool2::cool2:



touhid said:


> Today I have got my Permanent Residency after a long time.
> 
> Visa apply: 8th Feb'13
> Grant: 29th July
> ...


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

My 4 year bachelor degree from kuet has been assessed as associate degree from ACS though same degree of my friends have been assessed as bachelor before a couple of months. I emailed to the authority stating the fact but they replied that recently country education profile had been updated and my education had been assessed accordingly. should i appeal ??? 
any advise would be of great help.

BR, mamun


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

princeofdhaka said:


> I totally agree with OZHope.
> 
> OZHope, your sig says "Lodged Nov 2013". You didn't get your grant yet?


No buddy, I haven't received my grant yet  and not expecting until my wait reaches to 18 months; which is unfortunate but happening to the most of the 189 BD applicants. 

Still in hope :fingerscrossed: .


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

touhid said:


> Today I have got my Permanent Residency after a long time.
> 
> Visa apply: 8th Feb'13
> Grant: 29th July
> ...


Congratulations brother 
Your wait is finally over and I hope you had a blast in this Eid with such a great news. . Best of luck for your future endeavor.


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

touhid said:


> Today I have got my Permanent Residency after a long time.
> 
> Visa apply: 8th Feb'13
> Grant: 29th July
> ...


Congrats


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> 28 days[/ on my letter no where they mentioned the time frame of response. usually they mention 28 days]


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

bidesh said:


> inlhmia said:
> 
> 
> > 28 days[/ on my letter no where they mentioned the time frame of response. usually they mention 28 days]
> ...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

bidesh said:


> inlhmia said:
> 
> 
> > 28 days[/ on my letter no where they mentioned the time frame of response. usually they mention 28 days]
> ...


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

touhid said:


> Today I have got my Permanent Residency after a long time.
> 
> Visa apply: 8th Feb'13
> Grant: 29th July
> ...


 Congrats brother! Can you share your CO & team. Thanks.


----------



## shafiqul (Oct 2, 2012)

*My application status*

Dear applicants, I would like to share my application status as follows:

Visa category: Independent (subclass 189) visa
Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer(261313)
Invitation Received: 01 November 2012 with 60 points
Visa Lodged: 5th December 2012(me + wife + son)
Form 80 requested by CO: 27th January 2013( Adelaide GSM Team 4)
Form 80 related further question by CO: Past passport information(As I was missed to add it in form 80), details of all employment and unemployment since H.S.C(also missed that point).
Finally form 80 received confirmation by CO: 3rd June 2013
In the mean time poke CO for knowing the progress status & got the same template answer. I also tried to contact a external lawyer to fasten my progress. He informed me that the visa progress time will count from 3rd June 2013 as from last form 80 receiving confirmation date by CO(it is a general rule but it could vary depending on complexity of application ) 
Med/PCC request by a different CO: 24th June 2014
Medical submitted by Wahab medical : 28th June 2014
PCC submitted: 28th June 2014(I completed our PCC 17th February 2014)
Visa Grant letter: 30th July 2014:lalala::lalala::lalala:
Before entry date: 17th February 2014


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

shafiqul said:


> Dear applicants, I would like to share my application status as follows:
> 
> Visa category: Independent (subclass 189) visa
> Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer(261313)
> ...


Congratulations, that's hell of a journey. Best of luck with your future journey.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

touhid said:


> Today I have got my Permanent Residency after a long time.
> 
> Visa apply: 8th Feb'13
> Grant: 29th July
> ...







Congratz!!


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

shafiqul said:


> Dear applicants, I would like to share my application status as follows:
> 
> Visa category: Independent (subclass 189) visa
> Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer(261313)
> ...






congratz!!!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

shafiqul said:


> Dear applicants, I would like to share my application status as follows:
> 
> Visa category: Independent (subclass 189) visa
> Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer(261313)
> ...


Warm congratulations brother.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

shafiqul said:


> Dear applicants, I would like to share my application status as follows:
> 
> Visa category: Independent (subclass 189) visa
> Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer(261313)
> ...



Congratulations shafiqul vi.
Nice to see December 2012 applicants starting to clear. It gives us hope.

I have a question. What did you mean by 'Past passport information'?
My first passport was issued in 2006 and I renewed it in 2011. In form 80 I only mentioned about my current passport. Did I miss something?
Can someone please answer this?


----------



## shafiqul (Oct 2, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> Congratulations shafiqul vi.
> Nice to see December 2012 applicants starting to clear. It gives us hope.
> 
> I have a question. What did you mean by 'Past passport information'?
> ...


Thank you rus_bd vi.

I had an old passport that supposed to expire on end of 2011. So just few months before of my old passport expiring date I renewed it & got a new digital passport. As a reference my old passport's number was mentioned in my new/current passport. So I thought I don't need to mention my old passport information. So in question 11 of form 80 I had stated that I had never held any passport other than my current passport #. But as I traveled outside of Bangladesh prior to my current passport issuing date so my CO requested for old passport information.

In your case if you got a digital passport,it means you have two passport book. So you have to mention the old passport information. But if your current passport doesn't contain old passport number or you didn't travel with old passport then old passport info might not need.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

congrats 




shafiqul said:


> Dear applicants, I would like to share my application status as follows:
> 
> Visa category: Independent (subclass 189) visa
> Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer(261313)
> ...


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi, all. I have lodged my eVISA application on 20th July, 2014. However, I yet not uploaded my documents. I have a plan to upload all documents on 4th August,2014. Does it delay my process? Hope to listen from you soon.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mirza Bhai:

Could you please publish the timelines of 189 applicants once again with the updated grant information?  can we maintain an excel file that could help all the existing as well as new members?


----------



## touhid (Jul 7, 2014)

shafiqul said:


> Dear applicants, I would like to share my application status as follows:
> 
> Visa category: Independent (subclass 189) visa
> Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer(261313)
> ...


Congratulatios.........................


----------



## touhid (Jul 7, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Hi, all. I have lodged my eVISA application on 20th July, 2014. However, I yet not uploaded my documents. I have a plan to upload all documents on 4th August,2014. Does it delay my process? Hope to listen from you soon.


Hope it will be ok, as no one from bangladesh get visa within a month !!!!!


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,
my friend got grant letter recently.
does he need to collect the visa stamp on his passport to cross bd immigration.
or the grant letter is enough to pass the bd immigration?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bidesh said:


> Hi,
> my friend got grant letter recently.
> does he need to collect the visa stamp on his passport to cross bd immigration.
> or the grant letter is enough to pass the bd immigration?


He doesn't need a visa stamp to pass through immigration in Bangladesh. Could you please share his timeline?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

shafiqul said:


> Dear applicants, I would like to share my application status as follows:
> 
> Visa category: Independent (subclass 189) visa
> Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer(261313)
> ...


Good going Dec'12 applicants. Congratulations.


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> He doesn't need a visa stamp to pass through immigration in Bangladesh. Could you please share his timeline?[/ he applied in December ,12 and received pcc request 1 month before and received grant 5 days after submitting the PCC]


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello Guys, I sent an email to [email protected] for an update of CO allocation on my case on 26th July. Today I have received the following reply:

Dear Mr XXX

I refer to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which can take some time.

The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise.

I am following up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application.

We appreciate your patience in this matter.

Kind regards
YYY 

Does it mean that, they have put my case for external security check???

I have applied for subclass 489 SS and have never heard about any 489 applicant who was gone under security check. Is it an automated answer??


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bidesh said:


> he applied in December ,12 and received pcc request 1 month before and received grant 5 days after submitting the PCC


Nice to see grants for December applicants are starting to flow. Thanks for this information.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

bidesh said:


> Hi,
> my friend got grant letter recently.
> does he need to collect the visa stamp on his passport to cross bd immigration.
> or the grant letter is enough to pass the bd immigration?



Hi Brother,

Would you please let us know your friend's apply date, visa category and CO Team ?


Timeline: Applied- Dec 2012, CO- March 12, PCC MED - March 2013 & March 2014, Grant - :ranger:


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

I have done my medical on 23rd June...still on my immiaccount 'requested' shown..although in the bottom part 'no health test is required ....' is written..so my medical is to the medical panel..bu how many days it will take to become received to requested..and how do I understand that it's not referred...


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Shafiqul VI, when your co asked for form 80 additional info about employment history since HSC, what did you wrote?
Even though you submitted PCC only 5 months ago, your co asked for the document again. That's strange.
----------------------------
In form 80 education history, what should be the duration for primary, high school, SSC, HSC?
Someone please help.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

shukti said:


> I have done my medical on 23rd June...still on my immiaccount 'requested' shown..although in the bottom part 'no health test is required ....' is written..so my medical is to the medical panel..bu how many days it will take to become received to requested..and how do I understand that it's not referred...


In my case, it changed to "received" in 2-3 days.

You can check the emedical site. Print the report. You will see complete/incomplete/referred against each test. And your CO will also inform you if any test is referred.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Shafiqul VI, when your co asked for form 80 additional info about employment history since HSC, what did you wrote?
> Even though you submitted PCC only 5 months ago, your co asked for the document again. That's strange.
> ----------------------------
> In form 80 education history, what should be the duration for primary, high school, SSC, HSC?
> Someone please help.


Same duration as they took to be completed. Provide details of all the institutions you studied. In Bangladesh, usually academic year starts from January 1, so you can put the duration of any institution "from January 1 to December 31" and for the school from which you appeared for SSC exam, write the date on which your result was published. 

It's difficult to remember the dates of starting HSC or university studies. However, I believe you can provide dates as much as you can remember, no worries. Hope it helps....


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

syeem said:


> Australia High Commision, Bangladesh
> 184 Gulshan Avenue, Gulshan-2, Dhaka
> Telephone: 881 3105
> Fax: 881 1125


Thanx mate :roll:


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

shishir said:


> Same duration as they took to be completed. Provide details of all the institutions you studied. In Bangladesh, usually academic year starts from January 1, so you can put the duration of any institution "from January 1 to December 31" and for the school from which you appeared for SSC exam, write the date on which your result was published.
> 
> It's difficult to remember the dates of starting HSC or university studies. However, I believe you can provide dates as much as you can remember, no worries. Hope it helps....


Thank you for your information.
- I can understand primary education is from class 1 to 5.
What should be the high school education? Is it from 6 to 8 or 6 to ssc?

- In case of Bangladesh the order should be
primary school
high school
college
university (bachelor, master, phd)
This is correct. Right?
Do I need to include Kindergarten education (Nursery) too?

- In a primary school that I studied from nursery to class 2, does not exist anymore. What to write in this situation?

- What to write in the field '*Full name of course*' for primary & high school education?

Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

codename47 said:


> In my case, it changed to "received" in 2-3 days.
> 
> You can check the emedical site. Print the report. You will see complete/incomplete/referred against each test. And your CO will also inform you if any test is referred.


I checked..it's written complete with each name..but immiaccount is still requested showing


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

shukti said:


> I checked..it's written complete with each name..but immiaccount is still requested showing


Maybe you can send it to your CO by email as well.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

touhid said:


> Today I have got my Permanent Residency after a long time.
> 
> Visa apply: 8th Feb'13
> Grant: 29th July
> ...


Wow!
Congrats mann!


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Congrates OZfreak !!
> 
> Hope you are enjoying the commonwealth Games in Scotland with a bang after the OZ Grant !! Have a Nice EID Too..!!
> 
> :amen:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Im currently waiting for CO to request pcc and meds and from what I understand once CO requests them, its just a matter of filling up some form and generating the reference letter. Am I correct? If that is the case then why is my agents professional fee the highest at this stage. Even for visa lodgement their fee (not diac fee) was only 500 aud but for this stage they are charging 1150 aud! For previous stages I can understand why they charge fees since they have to fill up forms, notorize and scan docs etc but they have nothing to do at this stage!

Any sort of help or guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

princeofdhaka said:


> Im currently waiting for CO to request pcc and meds and from what I understand once CO requests them, its just a matter of filling up some form and generating the reference letter. Am I correct? If that is the case then why is my agents professional fee the highest at this stage. Even for visa lodgement their fee (not diac fee) was only 500 aud but for this stage they are charging 1150 aud! For previous stages I can understand why they charge fees since they have to fill up forms, notorize and scan docs etc but they have nothing to do at this stage!
> 
> Any sort of help or guidance would be appreciated.


Is this amount for a single applicant? Total How much you are paying your agent?


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Is this amount for a single applicant? Total How much you are paying your agent?


No this is for all applicants. The professional fees are not charged applicant basis like diac fees. One fee for all applicants.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mamun_khl said:


> My 4 year bachelor degree from kuet has been assessed as associate degree from ACS though same degree of my friends have been assessed as bachelor before a couple of months. I emailed to the authority stating the fact but they replied that recently country education profile had been updated and my education had been assessed accordingly. should i appeal ???
> any advise would be of great help.
> 
> BR, mamun


Why did u go 2 ACS instead of EA?


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Thank you for your information.
> - I can understand primary education is from class 1 to 5.
> What should be the high school education? Is it from 6 to 8 or 6 to ssc?
> 
> ...


the order should be like this...

1. University-- full name of the inst. ---full name of the course
2. College-- HSC
3. High School-mention SSC (class 9 n 10)
4. Middle School --(5-9)
5. Primary (nursery-4) mention the name of teh school even if it does not exist. (Write primary shcool course in the space given for course)


Make sure that there are no gaps between education. If there are, just mention what you did during those gaps and who provided you financial support in the space given at the end of Form 80.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

princeofdhaka said:


> No this is for all applicants. The professional fees are not charged applicant basis like diac fees. One fee for all applicants.


Please follow this wonderful thread by *mainak *.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

Do not forget to read " Why no Agent?".


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Please follow this wonderful thread by *mainak *.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html
> 
> Do not forget to read " Why no Agent?".


:nerd: :israel: :yo:


I want to bring attention of the Senior Members' here (especially recent grantees..i.e. Mithu & Pothik Bhai). Can you please share your views how you are preparing to get a job?? I am an Accountant and already apprehended by the fact that In NSW Too many Accountants are roaming around for a job.....any initial pep talk or suggestions would be great !!!

I think this sort of discussion would help future Grantees as well, although they would find this discussion extremely annoying....:nerd:

:sad: 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> the order should be like this...
> 
> 1. University-- full name of the inst. ---full name of the course
> 2. College-- HSC
> ...


Thank you for all the valuable information.
- I thought primary school is from 1 to 5.
- I didn't know about the middle school in our education system.

The reason I had to go through these information is my CO recently sent mail asking for the following information -

Please clarify your employment/unemployment from xxxx until zzzz. For this entire timeframe, please indicate whether you were employed.

If so, please indicate the from and to dates of employment and also provide the business name, type of business, street address, your role and duties undertaken during this time period. Please note that this also includes voluntary or training style employment which may not be paid work. If you were unemployed during this time, please indicate “unemployed” and state how you otherwise occupied your time and how you financially supported yourself during this period of time.


This is the time of my graduation. And of course I was unemployed. What should I write here?

After 1.5 years CO is asking for this information. Only ALLAH knows what is happening?

Do I have to fillup Form 80 again and send it to CO? Tausif vi, what did you do?


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Thank you for all the valuable information.
> - I thought primary school is from 1 to 5.
> - I didn't know about the middle school in our education system.
> 
> ...



No...dont fill up again but just answer the questions from the CO team....perhaps you dint fill it up properly first time thats why they are asking.

I would suggest the best thing is to mention that you were a full time student (hence unemployed) until you got ur first job and financially supported by your parents during ur period of study (which is the case for most BD people).


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> :nerd: :israel: :yo:
> 
> 
> I want to bring attention of the Senior Members' here (especially recent grantees..i.e. Mithu & Pothik Bhai). Can you please share your views how you are preparing to get a job?? I am an Accountant and already apprehended by the fact that In NSW Too many Accountants are roaming around for a job.....any initial pep talk or suggestions would be great !!!
> ...


For JOB bellow is my view:

- We will never understand the Market until you are there. This also depends on capability, approach and luck. One may get it in a month or two another may not.

- Visit the job sites like SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site to see what employer ask for under your category. Try to match yourself with those. may be some international recognized certification. May plan some course that you may need to do when you get there. As I am from networking I am doing some certification.

- Making good Resume as per the requirement in job circulation and which will attract others. overall make a good Resume.

- Need to be open Minded. Mentally need to be ready to do things may not be fully likable.

Best of luck.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> :nerd: :israel: :yo:
> 
> 
> I want to bring attention of the Senior Members' here (especially recent grantees..i.e. Mithu & Pothik Bhai). Can you please share your views how you are preparing to get a job?? I am an Accountant and already apprehended by the fact that In NSW Too many Accountants are roaming around for a job.....any initial pep talk or suggestions would be great !!!
> ...


Why are not we meeting and having a cup of tea in Dhaka?  :tea:
After Eid I met Pothik and nmn at Dhaka. :grouphug:


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Why are not we meeting and having a cup of tea in Dhaka?  :tea:
> After Eid I met Pothik and nmn at Dhaka. :grouphug:


Dear Mithu Bhai,

I would love to meet you guyz, can you PM me your email/FB id or Cell phone no...I dont bother ppl unnecessarily.. Thanks

:violin:


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Why are not we meeting and having a cup of tea in Dhaka?  :tea:
> After Eid I met Pothik and nmn at Dhaka. :grouphug:


 I would like to meet you as well  so please count me in


----------



## minarm (Jun 26, 2014)

Dear all,
I hope to get my Vetasses result by next month and I am planning to apply for Subclass 190 in NSW that is supposed to open on 14th October.

Now I have a quick question:
Should I apply directly on 14th October through online? Or I should apply for state invitation first and then after receiving the invitation, I need to apply?

Please advise, thanks in advance!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

minarm said:


> Dear all,
> I hope to get my Vetasses result by next month and I am planning to apply for Subclass 190 in NSW that is supposed to open on 14th October.
> 
> Now I have a quick question:
> ...


Hi minarm,
You have to understand the steps of 190 visa application.


Skill Assessment (VETASSESS )--------> EOI------> State Nomination( NSW)---> Invitation---> Visa Lodge---> Grant

Another important thing is that NSW is taking state nomination application in 4 intakes where each intake 1000 applicants would get the application opportunity.

First intake of NSW 1000 SS have finished just 30 minuets of opening. So, you are trying for 2nd intake and keep this rush in mind.

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Mithu vai, you are just awesome man, love you. You told me not to worry just yesterday and guess what, I received my grant today and it was a direct grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

shishir said:


> Mithu vai, you are just awesome man, love you. You told me not to worry just yesterday and guess what, I received my grant today and it was a direct grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats. Best of luck for future life.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shishir said:


> Mithu vai, you are just awesome man, love you. You told me not to worry just yesterday and guess what, I received my grant today and it was a direct grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations Shishir. Goodluck for future


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

At last after 19 months of excruciating waiting pain I got my PR today. Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum has been a life saver.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> At last after 19 months of excruciating waiting pain I got my PR today. Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum has been a life saver.


Warm Congrats brother ........................


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> At last after 19 months of excruciating waiting pain I got my PR today. Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum has been a life saver.


Many congratulations bro. Did you redo your medical or it was extended?


----------



## tauhid0537 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Any Updates those who Applied 189 between October to November, 2013*

Dear All, 
Eid Mubarak...... 
Do you guys have any update visa grant or rejection information about the Bangladeshis applied within October to November, 2013 Timeline. I applied for 189 visa in 30th October, 2013 as an Urban Planner but still have no response. I have sent all document including PCC and Meds to the CO by December, 2013. Since then no communication from my CO. on March, 2014 I have asked the status of my application to my CO then he answered that my application is in external check. Can anyone give me any idea about external checks please?

Thanks
Tauhid


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Many congratulations bro. Did you redo your medical or it was extended?


I didn't redo my medical. It was extended and my first entry must be before nov 30


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Congrats shishir and inlhmia !



inlhmia said:


> At last after 19 months of excruciating waiting pain I got my PR today. Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum has been a life saver.





shishir said:


> Mithu vai, you are just awesome man, love you. You told me not to worry just yesterday and guess what, I received my grant today and it was a direct grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> I didn't redo my medical. It was extended and my first entry must be before nov 30


was your medical uploaded on may,13 or may,14?

is it expired ?


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

shishir said:


> Mithu vai, you are just awesome man, love you. You told me not to worry just yesterday and guess what, I received my grant today and it was a direct grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


wow congrats


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

bidesh said:


> was your medical uploaded on may,13 or may,14?
> 
> is it expired ?


It was uploaded May 13. and expired as well


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

shishir said:


> Mithu vai, you are just awesome man, love you. You told me not to worry just yesterday and guess what, I received my grant today and it was a direct grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats!


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Seniors,

After a long wait (7 month)and front load of all required doc including MED/PCC, I called DIBP then the operator provided me [email protected] email address as they (operator) couldn't provide me any update on my application status and about CO allocation.I have email
to the address given then they replied with 

*//*//* Thank you for your email. Your application has not yet been allocated to a case officer. Once your application is allocated to a case officer, they will advise you if any further information is required in order to make a decision on your application. You can access information on current processing times at Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications *//*//*

In this situation what should I do next, I am really confuse about what make my application not being allocated to any CO by such long time.

Please advice..........

Regards

==Mohammed==


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> After a long wait (7 month)and front load of all required doc including MED/PCC, I called DIBP then the operator provided me [email protected] email address as they (operator) couldn't provide me any update on my application status and about CO allocation.I have email
> to the address given then they replied with
> ...


Dont worry... I too dint have a CO until I got a Direct Grant :third:...and get ur med done as soon as possible


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Has any one faced trouble with BD immigration officers at airport while they were traveling without a visa label? Are they satisfied with the grant letter?


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> Dont worry... I too dint have a CO until I got a Direct Grant :third:...and get ur med done as soon as possible


Brother,

Thanks for the quick reply and it's a big relief for me. Just to clarify more " Do you mean that you also didn't have any email notification at all, that your application is allocated to CO then you got GRANT email directly? How long it took for your grant.

Regards

==Mohammed==


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

saydur said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timeline is mentioned in my signature...


what is your first entry date ?


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Brother,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply and it's a big relief for me. Just to clarify more " Do you mean that you also didn't have any email notification at all, that your application is allocated to CO then you got GRANT email directly? How long it took for your grant.
> 
> ...


No notification of CO allocation whatsoever....the grant email is the first email from the CO...... i waited about 4 mnths


----------



## shafiqul (Oct 2, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> At last after 19 months of excruciating waiting pain I got my PR today. Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum has been a life saver.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## shafiqul (Oct 2, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> Shafiqul VI, when your co asked for form 80 additional info about employment history since HSC, what did you wrote?
> Even though you submitted PCC only 5 months ago, your co asked for the document again. That's strange.
> ----------------------------
> In form 80 education history, what should be the duration for primary, high school, SSC, HSC?
> Someone please help.


I wrote her like this:

a) Period: Jun-2000 to Apr-2004
Employment: Unemployed
Activities: Studied
Supported myself by depending on my father

b) Period: May-1998 to May-2000
Employment: Unemployed
Activities: Tried to get admitted in computer science subject in public universities.
Supported myself by depending on my father

I submitted my pcc with medical, didn't submitted 5 months ago though I completed it.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> At last after 19 months of excruciating waiting pain I got my PR today. Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum has been a life saver.


Congrats brother and all the best!


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> At last after 19 months of excruciating waiting pain I got my PR today. Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum has been a life saver.


Congratulations


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

tauhid0537 said:


> Dear All,
> Eid Mubarak......
> Do you guys have any update visa grant or rejection information about the Bangladeshis applied within October to November, 2013 Timeline. I applied for 189 visa in 30th October, 2013 as an Urban Planner but still have no response. I have sent all document including PCC and Meds to the CO by December, 2013. Since then no communication from my CO. on March, 2014 I have asked the status of my application to my CO then he answered that my application is in external check. Can anyone give me any idea about external checks please?
> 
> ...


I have applied on November 2013 and contacted a few times with the CO via email. Every time I received same answer that everything is alright and I just need to wait. That's exactly what I've been doing . 
Anyway, if your CO has told you that your application is in external check, you just need to wait longer (18 months approx.). Eventually you'll get grant InshaAllah.
Have patience brother.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> At last after 19 months of excruciating waiting pain I got my PR today. Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum has been a life saver.


Great News ....congrats


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> At last after 19 months of excruciating waiting pain I got my PR today. Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum has been a life saver.


Congr8s!!!


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

*BD applicants database*

Hi,
Previously I saw a list of BD applicants with timelines, maybe posted by Mirza vai or Tareq vai. If it is still available then we could update that list and it can be a good guideline for the new applicants to know how long they need to wait before getting freaked out .

Thanks.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Hi,
> Previously I saw a list of BD applicants with timelines, maybe posted by Mirza vai or Tareq vai. If it is still available then we could update that list and it can be a good guideline for the new applicants to know how long they need to wait before getting freaked out .
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, Mirza Bhai, Could you please share the updated list along with CO & Team's information of 189 applicants once again.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Granted VISA – 189 for Bangladeshi*

I have few info. Here have its update for Granted VISA – 189 for Bangladeshi (seq on granted date) with Team info .................................

Name Application Date Granted Date Team

thewall 15th Oct 2012 20th August 2013 --------

sahrear 30th Oct 2012 1st November 2013 --------

Ullash 13th Dec 2012 19th April 2014 Adelaide

Friend_1 15th March 2013	30th April 2014	Adelaide

Pothik 31st January 2013	5th May 2014 Brisbane

emohzav 22nd March 2013	7th May 2014 Brisbane

Leo	9th November 2012	2nd June 2014 Adelaide

Urcompeer 27th Dec 2012 13th June 2014 -----------

Zolter 28th November 2012	1st July 2014 Adelaide

ozstyle 15th Oct 2012 6th July 2014 Adelaide

rana_abhijit 7th January 2013 8th July 2014 Brisbane

Friend_2 26th Nov 2012 8th July 2014 Adelaide

Friend_3 21st Dec 2012 24th July 2014 Adelaide

Touhid 8th Feb 2013 29th July 2014 Adelaide

Shafiqul	5th Dec 2012 30th July 2014 Adelaide

Inlhmia	13th January 2013	4th August 2014	Adelaide


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Adelaide Team - waiting for Grant - 189*

Pending for Granted VISA – 189 for Bangladeshi who are assigned from Adelaide and called for Police and Medical

Name Application Date PCC/Medical call 

alamin104 8th Dec 2012 16th June 2014 

Friend_1 27th Dec 2012 20th June 2014 

samamun001 28th Dec 2012 26th June 2014 

Friend_2 6th January 2013 10th July 2014 

Kaemran 21st January 2013 3rd July 2014 

Friend_3 15th February 2013 7th July 2014 

Tofayel33 21st February 2013 April 2014 

shibly_bhuyan April 2013 29th July 2014


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> At last after 19 months of excruciating waiting pain I got my PR today. Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum has been a life saver.




Congratulation!


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

shishir said:


> Mithu vai, you are just awesome man, love you. You told me not to worry just yesterday and guess what, I received my grant today and it was a direct grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Pending for Granted VISA – 189 for Bangladeshi who are assigned from Adelaide and called for Police and Medical
> 
> Name Application Date PCC/Medical call
> 
> ...


Thanks Mirza. Anything on Brisbane team aswell? Looks like all your friends are moving to AU together...


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

At least we are talking about *'GRANT time line'*!
Few days earlier, we used to talk about the ' Waiting time-line' only.


Latest files are processed within *13.5 months :*
Friend_1 15th March 2013 30th April 2014 Adelaide
emohzav 22nd March 2013 7th May 2014 Brisbane





mirza_755 said:


> I have few info. Here have its update for Granted VISA – 189 for Bangladeshi (seq on granted date) with Team info .................................
> 
> Name Application Date Granted Date Team
> 
> ...


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Pending for Granted VISA – 189 for Bangladeshi who are assigned from Adelaide and called for Police and Medical
> 
> Name Application Date PCC/Medical call
> 
> ...


Maybe we could update the excel sheet to have a comprehensive report.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnrsMXqsPyz8dENCcVdFYzUtVl9oMWczOWQyZXlYc2c#gid=0


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

shishir said:


> Mithu vai, you are just awesome man, love you. You told me not to worry just yesterday and guess what, I received my grant today and it was a direct grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats  Best of Luck  Have Blast


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> At last after 19 months of excruciating waiting pain I got my PR today. Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum has been a life saver.


Congrats  Keep up your head... Its has been a long journey  Best of Luck.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> Has any one faced trouble with BD immigration officers at airport while they were traveling without a visa label? Are they satisfied with the grant letter?


I have know few of my friends those who went AUS and also came back without any VISA label. I also planned not to have VISA label.

But make sure you have the grant letter and VEVO checking papers with you.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello everyone

I've just registered for this forum but have been a silent reader of the thread for a while.

I lodged my 189 application on 11 March 2013 as an onshore applicant but since my spouse was offshore at the time my application has gone under a security check. Thus still waiting for the grant.

Looking at the Feb 2013 applicants now starting to receive calls for final police check makes me feel much closer to the destination.

While for me it is the destination for many of you it is the beginning of another journey. So good luck to everyone for a speedy grant and a bright future here in Australia.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> I have few info. Here have its update for Granted VISA – 189 for Bangladeshi (seq on granted date) with Team info .................................
> 
> Name Application Date Granted Date Team
> 
> ...






So far the longest time taken for a grant is almost 21 months(just short of 7 days) and that is ozstyle...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Brisbane Team Status for 189*

When we communicate with CO, common reply we got - external security check is on going. Here has the list from Brisbane Team (till March 2013 candidates only in this Forum):

Bangladesh #


Letsmove Applied 30th November 2012 Security Check is on going

Friend_4 Applied 10th December 2012 Security Check is on going

Mirza_755 Applied 13th December 2012 Security Check is on going

bengal_tiger	Applied 16th December 2012 Security Check is on going

lalon Applied 27th December 2012 Security Check is on going

rus_bd Applied 6th January 2013 Security Check is on going

Friend_5 Applied 27th January 2013 Security Check is on going


Pakistan #

fadiexpart Applied 28th October 2012 Security Check is on 
going

chalaa Applied 15th December 2012 Security Check is on going

Friend_6 Applied 22nd December 2012 Security Check is on going

Shazz03 Applied 16th December 2012 Security Check is on going

insanesanatic	Applied 29th January 2013 Security Check is on going

Hasnanin Applied January 2013 Security Check is on going

ab1303 Applied 28th Feb 2013 Security Check is on going


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulation shishir vi and inlhmia vi. After agony, joy starts.
Please keep praying for us who are yet to receive grant.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mirza_775 vi. Thank your for your Brisbane team update.
Although not as frequent as Adelaide team, applicants of this team are also getting their grant too.
Let us pray for each other for our GRANT to ALLAH. Only he can release us from the pain we are going through everyday.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I am also allocated to Brisbane team. This is not looking good for us at all. Thanks Mirza for the list though.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Congratulation shishir vi and inlhmia vi. After agony, joy starts.
> Please keep praying for us who are yet to receive grant.


Hope the grant process will be faster for all. Waiting is a real pain.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> At last after 19 months of excruciating waiting pain I got my PR today. Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum has been a life saver.


congrats!


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of the Almighty Allah, I have got my long waited Grant.
Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please Keep me in your pray. In-Sha-Allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

:noidea::rant:


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

bengal_tiger said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of the Almighty Allah, I have got my long waited Grant.
> Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please Keep me in your pray. In-Sha-Allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


Congratulations....a very long wait indeed....22.5 months....which team your application was with?


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

*Congratulation*



bengal_tiger said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of the Almighty Allah, I have got my long waited Grant.
> Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please Keep me in your pray. In-Sha-Allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


CONGRATULATIONS Brother Bengal Tiger!!!

It is good to see Brisbane Team moving with 2012 applicants .... lets hope for some more good news soon!

ime Line: 189, Lodged: Dec 2012, Team 34, PCC & Med March 2013 / March 2014, Grant: :noidea:


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

bengal_tiger said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of the Almighty Allah, I have got my long waited Grant.
> Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please Keep me in your pray. In-Sha-Allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


Congrats!!! Best of luck.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of the Almighty Allah, I have got my long waited Grant.
> Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please Keep me in your pray. In-Sha-Allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


Congratulations. What is your initial entry date and did you have to repeat your medical? Thanks.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of the Almighty Allah, I have got my long waited Grant.
> Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please Keep me in your pray. In-Sha-Allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


Congratulations Tiger vai


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of the Almighty Allah, I have got my long waited Grant.
> Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please Keep me in your pray. In-Sha-Allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


Bd applicants are moving. Warm congratulations.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of the Almighty Allah, I have got my long waited Grant.
> Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please Keep me in your pray. In-Sha-Allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


Alhamdulillah. Enjoy the reward from the almighty ALLAH.
It's a good week for BD applicants. Both 189 and 190 peoples are getting grants.
Let's pray that it keeps going week in week out.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of the Almighty Allah, I have got my long waited Grant.
> Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please Keep me in your pray. In-Sha-Allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


Many Many Congrats brother. What is your initial entry date ?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats  



bengal_tiger said:


> alhamdulillah, by the grace of the almighty allah, i have got my long waited grant.
> Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please keep me in your pray. In-sha-allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Al-hamdulillah! All praise goes to the Lord! Got the grant 2day. Thanks all for invaluable support I had from you.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> Al-hamdulillah! All praise goes to the Lord! Got the grant 2day. Thanks all for invaluable support I had from you.


Congrats Brother.................Best of Luck


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of the Almighty Allah, I have got my long waited Grant.
> Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please Keep me in your pray. In-Sha-Allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


Congrats!!! Truly a long wait.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Al-hamdulillah! All praise goes to the Lord! Got the grant 2day. Thanks all for invaluable support I had from you.


WOW ! IT FEELS GREAT TO KNOW ABOUT YOUR GRANT ! I guess it's Mirza bhai's turn now Inshallah. May Allah give us patience.:grouphug:


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Al-hamdulillah! All praise goes to the Lord! Got the grant 2day. Thanks all for invaluable support I had from you.


Alhamdulillah.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> WOW ! IT FEELS GREAT TO KNOW ABOUT YOUR GRANT ! I guess it's Mirza bhai's turn now Inshallah. May Allah give us patience.:grouphug:



Ameen......Summa Ameen. May Allah retrieve all of us from this long queue as soonest


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Green and Orange signals 







mirza_755 said:


> Pending for Granted VISA – 189 for Bangladeshi who are assigned from Adelaide and called for Police and Medical
> 
> Name Application Date PCC/Medical call
> 
> ...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Alhamdulillah..... Allah er oshesh rohmot.... Best of Luck Brother.




alamin104 said:


> Al-hamdulillah! All praise goes to the Lord! Got the grant 2day. Thanks all for invaluable support I had from you.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

can anyone give me DIBP' s contact no...I'm from Adelaide team


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Al-hamdulillah! All praise goes to the Lord! Got the grant 2day. Thanks all for invaluable support I had from you.


Big congrats man........wish u all the best. Pls. keep in touch.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of the Almighty Allah, I have got my long waited Grant.
> Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please Keep me in your pray. In-Sha-Allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


congrats man, wish u all the best.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

shukti said:


> can anyone give me DIBP' s contact no...I'm from Adelaide team


You may call

00611 300 364 613


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

*Congratulation*



alamin104 said:


> Al-hamdulillah! All praise goes to the Lord! Got the grant 2day. Thanks all for invaluable support I had from you.


Brother Al Amin, CONGRATULATIONS !! 

Great to know your success .... may Allah help other applicants...


______________________________________________________________________
Time Line: 189, Lodged: 21 Dec 2012, Team 34, PCC & Med March 2013 / March 2014, Grant: :noidea:


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Al-hamdulillah! All praise goes to the Lord! Got the grant 2day. Thanks all for invaluable support I had from you.


Congrats.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Al-hamdulillah! All praise goes to the Lord! Got the grant 2day. Thanks all for invaluable support I had from you.


Great news


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Al-hamdulillah! All praise goes to the Lord! Got the grant 2day. Thanks all for invaluable support I had from you.


Great news. Congratulations.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations. What is your initial entry date and did you have to repeat your medical? Thanks.


Thanks. My initial entry date is 5th October. No they just give an extension of medical.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Does anyone know when the final police check is requested, is it requested for the main applicant only or any or all the dependants as well? Usually how long does it take to process a police check from BD?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Al-hamdulillah! All praise goes to the Lord! Got the grant 2day. Thanks all for invaluable support I had from you.


Great reward from the almighty. ALLAH is full of mercy and blessing. Enjoy the grant. What was your team/co?

Good to know December, 12 applicants are getting grant. Later applicants like us have hope. Please pray for us.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Sydneynsw said:


> Does anyone know when the final police check is requested, is it requested for the main applicant only or any or all the dependants as well? Usually how long does it take to process a police check from BD?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I only know the answer of the last question. It takes 7-10 days to get the PCC from BD.


----------



## samamun001 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dear All,

I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.

I want to know from the expats that is it necessary to get visa label?

Regards
Mamun


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Sydneynsw said:


> Does anyone know when the final police check is requested, is it requested for the main applicant only or any or all the dependants as well? Usually how long does it take to process a police check from BD?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Police clearance required for all dependent above age 16 years.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


Congratulation brother. Wish u all the best.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


Warm Congratulations Mamun Brother. 


No, you don't require any VISA lebel in your passport. But you have to ensure Grant letter and other info like TRN, File no with you during travelling to/form Australia. Mentioned link may guide you

Do I need a visa label in my passport?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


Congratulations brother. Did you resubmit your medical and pcc? Your entry date is very near.

No, you are not required to have a visa stamp on your passport to travel.


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

Zolter said:


> Alhamdulillah.


what is your initial entry dare?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


congrats Bhai ..it's wonderful to see ppl are done with waiting..


----------



## samamun001 (Oct 31, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations brother. Did you resubmit your medical and pcc? Your entry date is very near.
> 
> No, you are not required to have a visa stamp on your passport to travel.


I had to resubmit PCC. I submitted on 2nd week of July 2014.

Regards
Mamun


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Thanks. My initial entry date is 5th October. No they just give an extension of medical.


Very short time . How are you going to handle it? just going for 1st entry or moving permanently?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Alhamdulilllah ..... Congrats  

The forum is flooding with GRANT.... 



samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


Congratz samamun001 and all the recent grants.....may Allah ease path of all long waiting applicants.........


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

samamun001 said:


> I had to resubmit PCC. I submitted on 2nd week of July 2014.
> 
> Regards
> Mamun


Thanks. Looks like your medical was extended beyond 18 months.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Thanks. Looks like your medical was extended beyond 18 months.


It is good sign for us who have already expired medical...


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

rashid.amm said:


> It is good sign for us who have already expired medical...


It is bad also as it cause very short time for first entry.


----------



## shafiqul (Oct 2, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of the Almighty Allah, I have got my long waited Grant.
> Thanks to all the mates in this forum for sharing ideas and information. Please Keep me in your pray. In-Sha-Allah all the members those are waiting for long time will get their golden letter soon.


Congratulations!


----------



## shafiqul (Oct 2, 2012)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## shafiqul (Oct 2, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> Al-hamdulillah! All praise goes to the Lord! Got the grant 2day. Thanks all for invaluable support I had from you.


Congratulations!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> It is bad also as it cause very short time for first entry.


So, 189 Bangladeshi Applicants who are passing around 18 months of visa lodge, get ready for IED or permanent move.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> It is good sign for us who have already expired medical...


U r rgt......what's up, still in singapore, when moving?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> It is bad also as it cause very short time for first entry.


Bad?? I would love to be in OZ even tomorrow 

Jokes apart, I know what you meant.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> It is bad also as it cause very short time for first entry.


U r rgt. What's up, still in singapore, when moving?


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS Brother Mamun...!!


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Thanks. Looks like your medical was extended beyond 18 months.


from what date medical validity is count , is it from the date when medical test is done or from when it is accepted by DIAC. since for my case it was accepted after getting pass through the MOC and it tooks 3 months from test submission.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


Warm congratulations.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bidesh said:


> from what date medical validity is count , is it from the date when medical test is done or from when it is accepted by DIAC. since for my case it was accepted after getting pass through the MOC and it tooks 3 months from test submission.


Its from the date when it was cleared by the moc in my opinion. So you may expect a initial entry date of February 2015. Goodluck.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Overseas travel*

Hello everyone,

Do I need to update my CO about any overseas travel? And is there any specific form I need to submit? I guess it's ok to inform CO after I come back? 

Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Its from the date when it was cleared by the moc in my opinion. So you may expect a initial entry date of February 2015. Goodluck.


No man! Its from the date when medical was completed by Clinic/Panel doctors.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

In my grant details CO use my previous passport number. When I check VEVO by Visa Grant Number along with my new passport information, it shows error but if I put my previous passport number the system shows visa details. I mailed to CO and got reply

"There is no need to have the visa evidenced in the new passport. If your visa has been granted and evidenced and you have subsequently obtained a new passport, your original visa remains valid up to its original validity date. You can carry both your new and your expired passports when travelling to or from Australia and present both for entry clearance"

Now need expert opinion, would I face any problem or I should take visa label in my new passport from local Australian High commission:confused2:


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Why did u go 2 ACS instead of EA?


what is EA ? ACS assessment is required for ANZSCO Code 261313 - Software Engineer .


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

bengal_tiger said:


> In my grant details CO use my previous passport number. When I check VEVO by Visa Grant Number along with my new passport information, it shows error but if I put my previous passport number the system shows visa details. I mailed to CO and got reply
> 
> "There is no need to have the visa evidenced in the new passport. If your visa has been granted and evidenced and you have subsequently obtained a new passport, your original visa remains valid up to its original validity date. You can carry both your new and your expired passports when travelling to or from Australia and present both for entry clearance"
> 
> Now need expert opinion, would I face any problem or I should take visa label in my new passport from local Australian High commission:confused2:


New passport (MRP) contains the number of previous passport. so it can be related and explained to immigration.
Seniors can confirm. I know someone who went to OZ showing the number of previous passport in his MRP passport along with a copy of grant letter.


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


Congrats man


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

In your case I suggest you get the VISA LABEL in your passport for better safty and security in Bangladesh Immigration. Else things should not be a problem in any other places.

Best of Luck.





bengal_tiger said:


> In my grant details CO use my previous passport number. When I check VEVO by Visa Grant Number along with my new passport information, it shows error but if I put my previous passport number the system shows visa details. I mailed to CO and got reply
> 
> "There is no need to have the visa evidenced in the new passport. If your visa has been granted and evidenced and you have subsequently obtained a new passport, your original visa remains valid up to its original validity date. You can carry both your new and your expired passports when travelling to or from Australia and present both for entry clearance"
> 
> Now need expert opinion, would I face any problem or I should take visa label in my new passport from local Australian High commission:confused2:


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mamun_khl said:


> what is EA ? ACS assessment is required for ANZSCO Code 261313 - Software Engineer .


My mistake! I thought Engineers Australia evaluates all engineering degrees. BTW, was there a option for you to do major in software engineering at KUET? Did you submit any evidence that you have experience in software development? 

Perhaps, CSE graduates in this forum can help you on this.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

samamun001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today. My last entry date is 1st Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

rashid.amm said:


> U r rgt. What's up, still in singapore, when moving?


i haven't planned anything abt moving. just enjoying the grant notice and relaxing. Still in Singapore.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> In my grant details CO use my previous passport number. When I check VEVO by Visa Grant Number along with my new passport information, it shows error but if I put my previous passport number the system shows visa details. I mailed to CO and got reply
> 
> "There is no need to have the visa evidenced in the new passport. If your visa has been granted and evidenced and you have subsequently obtained a new passport, your original visa remains valid up to its original validity date. You can carry both your new and your expired passports when travelling to or from Australia and present both for entry clearance"
> 
> Now need expert opinion, would I face any problem or I should take visa label in my new passport from local Australian High commission:confused2:


There is a separate thread on this which might be helpful to u.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ange-passport-details-after-visa-grant-3.html


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone share with me the format of the PCC request letter? I found the attached format from the DMP website but I dont know to whom the letter should be addressed to. Is it Police Commissioner or SP? What's his name? Which thana?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone share with me the format of the PCC request letter? I found the attached format from the DMP website but I dont know to whom the letter should be addressed to. Is it Police Commissioner or SP? What's his name? Which thana?


I didn't address to anyone. That part I left blank and I got my PCC  so dont worry, just fill up ur own information.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> I didn't address to anyone. That part I left blank and I got my PCC  so dont worry, just fill up ur own information.


Can you please share the full process? Like where to go and drop the letter, how much to pay, etc?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Can you please share the full process? Like where to go and drop the letter, how much to pay, etc?


I did it from offshore. Means I did my passport photocopy attested from Bangladesh embassy in Singapore and then sent it to my brother. After that he followed the procedure as below link

http://dmp.gov.bd/public/dmpuploads/files/Police Clearance.pdf

please see the link for total procedure.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone share with me the format of the PCC request letter? I found the attached format from the DMP website but I dont know to whom the letter should be addressed to. Is it Police Commissioner or SP? What's his name? Which thana?


If you apply in any metropolitan area, it is Police Commissioner but SP for others.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Oct 12 to Jan 13 applicants. I need to know one thing from you.
Do you guys have to pay any fee for spouse to DIBP?
As I can remember, there was no charge for spouse during that time.
Answer from Guys who already got your grant will be especially helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Oct 12 to Jan 13 applicants. I need to know one thing from you.
> Do you guys have to pay any fee for spouse to DIBP?
> As I can remember, there was no charge for spouse during that time.
> Answer from Guys who already got your grant will be especially helpful.
> Thanks.


No Charge has been paid for Spouse and child.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


Many many congratulations brother. Hope for the best...What is your initial entry date ? When you have submitted PCC & Medical ?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats Brother.  Best of Luck. 

After getting the grant why you wanted to know the payment issue? just curious 



rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


----------



## sohel003 (Mar 21, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


Congratulation. Such a good news for you.
Why don't you share your timeline?


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


Congratulations  Best of luck with your future journey.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


congrates Brother !! Why don't you share your timeline !!

which profession are you in ??:rofl::violin:


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Dear PrinceofDhaka,

Check the below link. It is the best ever blog on the process of getting PCC from Bangladesh. It has even the information which might be unknown by the Police Commissioner


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Dear PrinceofDhaka,

Check the below link. It is the best ever blog on the process of getting PCC from Bangladesh. It has even the information which might be unknown by the Police Commissioner 

à¦œà§‡à¦¨à§‡ à¦¨à¦¿à¦¨ à¦•à¦¿à¦­à¦¾à¦¬à§‡ 'à¦ªà§�à¦²à¦¿à¦¶ à¦•à§�à¦²à¦¿à¦¯à¦¼à¦¾à¦°à§‡à¦¨à§�à¦¸ à¦¸à¦¾à¦°à§�à¦Ÿà¦¿à¦«à¦¿à¦•à§‡à¦Ÿ' à¦¤à§�à¦²à¦¬à§‡à¦¨ - à¦ªà¦¯à¦¼à¦—à¦®à§�à¦¬à¦° à¦�à¦° à¦¬à¦¾à¦‚à¦²à¦¾ à¦¬à§�à¦²à¦— à¥¤ bangla blog | à¦¸à¦¾à¦®à¦¹à§‹à¦¯à


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Congrats rus_bd


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Today I got query from DIBP after 18 months from lodging of apk. Exactly 15 months from date of submission of FORM-80. They want to know about what I did during 08 months before entering into University? 

What do you think guys?????


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Today I got query from DIBP after 18 months from lodging of apk. Exactly 15 months from date of submission of FORM-80. They want to know about what I did during 08 months before entering into University?
> 
> What do you think guys?????


Preparation for University entrance examination ( Coaching, lol).


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


Warm congrazulations!!!!!

Though I started this thread but you are the guys to make it a lovely friend for waiters. I am also waiting.

Best wishes for upcoming future.

But one thing, why are asking about second payment???


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


Congrats
Best wishes for your new journey


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Many many congratulations brother. Hope for the best...What is your initial entry date ? When you have submitted PCC & Medical ?


Thank you, mirza vi. I'll let you guys know tomorrow my IED.
I submitted my MED & PCC in December last year.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Congratulations  Best of luck with your future journey.


Thanks brother.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats rus_bd


Thank you mithu vi.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Today I got query from DIBP after 18 months from lodging of apk. Exactly 15 months from date of submission of FORM-80. They want to know about what I did during 08 months before entering into University?
> 
> What do you think guys?????


Don't worry. I got the same type of query just before EID. I submitted it late last week.
I wrote "Preparing to enter for University. Financially dependent on parents.'
Thats all.

For more you can read Tausif vi's post on page 371, shafiqul vi's post on page 374.
Additionally you can read shishir vi's post on page 370. You will get the idea.

If you submit by today, there is a strong possibility that you will get your grant by Friday. Insha Allah you will get your grant soon. We are praying for you and all the others who are yet to get grant soon.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Congrats Brother.  Best of Luck.
> 
> After getting the grant why you wanted to know the payment issue? just curious





num_tareq said:


> Warm congrazulations!!!!!
> 
> Though I started this thread but you are the guys to make it a lovely friend for waiters. I am also waiting.
> 
> ...


I applied through an agent. An woman was looking on my file for the last 5 months (previous person doesn't work there anymore). She asked me to pay the spouse fee. Basically she don't know current rule does not apply for me as I applied before this new rule was imposed. I'll clarify with her later today. No big deal.
Pothik vi's input on this matter was really helpful.
May the almighty and merciful ALLAH bless us all.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

User myself said:


> Congrats
> Best wishes for your new journey


Thank you brother.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Don't worry. I got the same type of query just before EID. I submitted it late last week.
> I wrote "Preparing to enter for University. Financially dependent on parents.'
> Thats all.
> 
> ...


I need to talk to you.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Can anyone tell me on what days wahabs clinic is closed? Are they open on Saturdays?


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

*Congratulations*



rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


Congratulations Brother Rus_bd ..... !!!


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


Congratulations brother Rus_BD.....


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Thank you brother.


Congratulations. Please tell us how you celebrated


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Can anyone tell me on what days wahabs clinic is closed? Are they open on Saturdays?


Yes, I called them yesterday and they confirmed it.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi
I am planning to visit Australia for initial entry soon. However, I need some information on Malaysian transit visa requirement. As my flight connection is not at same airport in Kualalumpur, I will require a transit pass in Malaysia. Previously, Aus PR holders were sanctioned transit pass on arrival. I intend to travel by Biman to KLIA and then by AirAsia from LCCT (another terminal in KL) to Sydney.
I tried googling and what I found is positive. (Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - Transit without visa for citizens of Indian Sub Continental countries - Other Information)
But there is also contradictory information in another web that only Malaysian Airliner (MA or AirAsia not Biman) travel is entertained and entry & exit point must be at the same terminal. (AirAsia | Latest news | Malaysia entry requirement)

Anyone can help me on this?


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


Big congrats man.....wish u all the best.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats 



rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


Congrats. Best of luck


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


Congrats!!!


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Congrats


your first entry date ?


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I had sent a query to the Adelaide common email address, asking whether my CO was still handling my case. This is what I had written: 
"Since team4 no longer exists, kindly confirm whether I should expect a new Case Officer to take my case or whether you are still the Case Officer handling it."

I received this reply yesterday, which was not from my CO, but from a different person:
"Case officers are no longer assigned to individual cases. If you have a query you can email to this address."

I hope it is for the best.

__ mcgyver


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Don't worry. I got the same type of query just before EID. I submitted it late last week.
> I wrote "Preparing to enter for University. Financially dependent on parents.'
> Thats all.
> 
> ...


I submitted it on today.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hold your breath and start waiting. The standard waiting time is atleast 1 year brother. I have lodged my visa on May and just done my medical today. Was contacted by team 13 on june 15 and submitted the required form 80. I am expecting they will go through the security check and will take the highest possible time allowed to take in this regard. Hence, ii am not expecting anything before 1 year. 189 is sort of curse. I don't now the blessing reason of 190 visa. But, whatever the reason is this is truly illogical. 



mcgyver said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had sent a query to the Adelaide common email address, asking whether my CO was still handling my case. This is what I had written:
> "Since team4 no longer exists, kindly confirm whether I should expect a new Case Officer to take my case or whether you are still the Case Officer handling it."
> ...


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


Congrats & All the best


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

lalon said:


> Congratulations Brother Rus_bd ..... !!!


Thank you lalon vi.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Hi
> I am planning to visit Australia for initial entry soon. However, I need some information on Malaysian transit visa requirement. As my flight connection is not at same airport in Kualalumpur, I will require a transit pass in Malaysia. Previously, Aus PR holders were sanctioned transit pass on arrival. I intend to travel by Biman to KLIA and then by AirAsia from LCCT (another terminal in KL) to Sydney.
> I tried googling and what I found is positive. (Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - Transit without visa for citizens of Indian Sub Continental countries - Other Information)
> But there is also contradictory information in another web that only Malaysian Airliner (MA or AirAsia not Biman) travel is entertained and entry & exit point must be at the same terminal. (AirAsia | Latest news | Malaysia entry requirement)
> ...


Sorry Can not help you with this. but can suggest another option. so by tiger air. in that case also you may need to have Singapore visa. but you can explore the option.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Congratulations brother Rus_BD.....



Thank you Waiting21.7 vi.
Waiting21.7 !!! Why is you name like this?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations. Please tell us how you celebrated


Thank you Australia1 vi.
The news was shocking to me. The first thing I noticed in the morning after I woke up is the grant sms in my mobile from my agents office. I was shaking while checking IMMI account.
The rest of the day I was normal. In fact too normal.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Big congrats man.....wish u all the best.


Thank you brother.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Thank you Australia1 vi.
> The news was shocking to me. The first thing I noticed in the morning after I woke up is the grant sms in my mobile from my agents office. I was shaking while checking IMMI account.
> The rest of the day I was normal. In fact too normal.


I can understand. Good for you brother. Please keep us in your prayer.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Congrats


Thank you bdapplicant vi.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Congrats. Best of luck


Thank you inlhmia vi.
Best of luck for you too.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you zolter vi.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bidesh said:


> your first entry date ?


23rd November, 2014


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Congrats & All the best


Thank you tiger vi.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Brisbane Team update*

There is a good sign that Finally Brisbane Team woke up. No doubt they have processed all files in a Lazy manner that made us delay which I noticed earlier and proved. APT 90% file from Adelaide has cleared till March 2013 ........

However, Congrats again to bengal_tiger (Granted on 6th August 2014) and rus_bd ( granted on 11th August 2014). 

I called DIBP helpline on 7th August and they noticed me that my file is still under external security check. Highlighted waiting list in 2012 from BD

1. letsmove - Applied on 30th November 2012 - Brisbane Team

2. Friend_1 - Applied on 11th December 2012 - Brisbane Team

3. Mirza_755 - Applied on 13th december 2013 - Brisbane Team

4. lalon - Applied on 27th december 2013 - Brisbane Team


Hope for the Best for ALL. May Allah gives us GRANT soon


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


Congratulations! May Allah make your next journey easier. 
When did you lodge your application?Are you under Adelaide team?


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Thank you Waiting21.7 vi.
> Waiting21.7 !!! Why is you name like this?


rus_bd vi.....I am WAITING eagerly for grant....I lodged application on 21.6.2013 and by mistake typed 21.7.......

I have been following this thread for a long long time and it demoralised me all-through. However, I am extremely pleased to see the recent grants and definitely like this forum now.

I would thank all the long waiting applicants for being patient and teaching us (juniors) to be patient.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> There is a good sign that Finally Brisbane Team woke up. No doubt they have processed all files in a Lazy manner that made us delay which I noticed earlier and proved. APT 90% file from Adelaide has cleared till March 2013 ........
> 
> However, Congrats again to bengal_tiger (Granted on 6th August 2014) and rus_bd ( granted on 11th August 2014).
> 
> ...


Insha Allah u will get ur grant soon my friend.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

The following is my timeline -

Subclass SI 189
ANZSCO : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
IELTS : 22-10-2011
ACS +ve : 12-04-2012
EOI Invitation : 16-11-2012
Application Lodged : 06-01-2013
Spouse IELTS : 14-02-2013
Team/CO : Brisbane GSM Team 34/BK
Request for Form 80 and 1221 : 05-03-2013
PCC : 23-11-2013
Med : 20-12-2013
Grant : 11-08-2013
IED : 23-11-2014


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


CONGRATS DUDE  :roll:


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

I was filling form 80. I have 2 current BD passport (1 hand writing will expire in 2015 and 1 MRP will expire in 2018). I want to know what should I answer in the following question?

11 Do you have any other current passport or travel document?


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

msdaus said:


> I was filling form 80. I have 2 current BD passport (1 hand writing will expire in 2015 and 1 MRP will expire in 2018). I want to know what should I answer in the following question?
> 
> 11 Do you have any other current passport or travel document?


They must have put a stamp on your hand written passport saying "Has been replaced by a MRP" at the time of the delivery of your new MRP passport. So, your hand written passport can no longer be used. So for this question no. 11, your answer will be "No" unless you have any passport of other country.

However, for question no. 14 you must put all the details of your hand written passport. I was at the same situation like you and I did the same. Best of luck.


----------



## shafiqul (Oct 2, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> The following is my timeline -
> 
> Subclass SI 189
> ANZSCO : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

shishir said:


> They must have put a stamp on your hand written passport saying "Has been replaced by a MRP" at the time of the delivery of your new MRP passport. So, your hand written passport can no longer be used. So for this question no. 11, your answer will be "No" unless you have any passport of other country.
> 
> However, for question no. 14 you must put all the details of your hand written passport. I was at the same situation like you and I did the same. Best of luck.


Thanks for your feedback. There is no stamp on my handwritten passport. However, I will collect it tomorrow.


----------



## tauhid0537 (Aug 4, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> There is a good sign that Finally Brisbane Team woke up. No doubt they have processed all files in a Lazy manner that made us delay which I noticed earlier and proved. APT 90% file from Adelaide has cleared till March 2013 ........
> 
> However, Congrats again to bengal_tiger (Granted on 6th August 2014) and rus_bd ( granted on 11th August 2014).
> 
> ...


Hi Miza_755 vi,
My file is also with Brisbane Team, applied on 30th October, 2013- Brisbane Team 34.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

tauhid0537 said:


> Hi Miza_755 vi,
> My file is also with Brisbane Team, applied on 30th October, 2013- Brisbane Team 34.


Hi Brother, you are still in initial stage. Usually Brisbane Team asked PCC and Medical when they are assigned. Have they asked it from you ?


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Might be a little off the topic, but my agent mentioned from her experience so far only applications from BD which include a male applicant/ dependent go through security check (189 subclass). Applications that include female only are granted visa without security check.

Can anyone shed any light on this? Is anyone aware of a female applicant only application being subject to security check??


----------



## tauhid0537 (Aug 4, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Brother, you are still in initial stage. Usually Brisbane Team asked PCC and Medical when they are assigned. Have they asked it from you ?


Hi Mirza_755 vi,
Yap, my case officer asked for my PCC, Meds and form 80 on December, 2013. I have sent them at the end of December, 2013. Yesterday I have sent my new born baby girl's birth certificate and Passport to him. By these month i have asked a couple of times about my app to him and he replied that my app is under external checkings.

thanks
tauhid0537



----------------------------------------------
EA - 232611 | VISA 189|Invite 21 Oct 2013 | Visa App/Ack 30 Oct 2013 | CO 25 Nov 2013 | PCC & Med 08 Dec 2013 | Team 34 | Grant :ranger:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I belive AUS is a develop civil society and they do not discriminate between male and female :dance: 



Sydneynsw said:


> Might be a little off the topic, but my agent mentioned from her experience so far only applications from BD which include a male applicant/ dependent go through security check (189 subclass). Applications that include female only are granted visa without security check.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this? Is anyone aware of a female applicant only application being subject to security check??


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I belive AUS is a develop civil society and they do not discriminate between male and female :dance:


I believe so too....in Australia there is very little discrimination if not none....


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Sydneynsw said:


> Might be a little off the topic, but my agent mentioned from her experience so far only applications from BD which include a male applicant/ dependent go through security check (189 subclass). Applications that include female only are granted visa without security check.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this? Is anyone aware of a female applicant only application being subject to security check??



i know one bd female applicant who is facing external security check !! so surely there is no discrimination when it comes to Gender Issue !! 

:spit:


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

One good news I had received earlier today.. one of my colleagues who had his app lodged on may 20th 2013, received request for med n pcc today. Dont know his team details though. So all applicants till may 13 at least, keep checking mails  good luck ...


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> One good news I had received earlier today.. one of my colleagues who had his app lodged on may 20th 2013, received request for med n pcc today. Dont know his team details though. So all applicants till may 13 at least, keep checking mails  good luck ...


Thanks for the information. I assume it is a subclass 189, is this correct?


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> i know one bd female applicant who is facing external security check !! so surely there is no discrimination when it comes to Gender Issue !!
> 
> :spit:


Good to know that even though it takes a while, things are still done in a fair way.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.



A very very big CONGRATULATIONS brother RUS_BD...... :rockon:


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Thanks for the information. I assume it is a subclass 189, is this correct?


Yes it is.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> With the mercy and blessings of almighty ALLAH and with all your prayers, I have immense pleasure to announce you that I have been granted Australian Visa earlier today.
> From start to finish, it has been a great journey of ups and downs and full of emotions. I'm grateful to find you all by my side during this time. Although we may not see each other, we are always bonded by heart and I will never forget you guys. Ever.
> I specially thank num_tareq vi for starting this thread. We shared so much information and emotion through the pages of this thread.


great news, congrats man


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Congratulations! May Allah make your next journey easier.
> When did you lodge your application?Are you under Adelaide team?


Thanks EEE_power vi. Praying for good news from you guys.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> CONGRATS DUDE  :roll:


Thanks man. Congratulation to you again.
May ALLAH bless us all.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

shafiqul said:


> Congratulations


Thank you shafiqul vi.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

lalon said:


> A very very big CONGRATULATIONS brother RUS_BD...... :rockon:


Thank you lalon vi.
Spacial prayer for all December 2012 applicants who are yet to receive their grant.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> great news, congrats man


Thank you mamun vi.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

hello fellow Brothers

with my deep concern and fear, i am feeling shaky about the Accounting or Banking job market in Sydney. All they require is local experiences plus exposure to the nominated softwares which are exclusively used in Australian market. So, how can i make myself stand out.

Did any Accounting or Banking Brother make a move to Sydney?? Can you share success stories or tips "How to survive over there?? ""

I am feeling really "cold feet" as i am making more than a lakh in Dhaka. Sometimes, wondering, am i taking the right decision or going for a suicide...really don't know...my father straight way told me, Forget about the PR & related costs and Stay back.

Are you facing the similar situation? What's your motive to migrate over there?? I thought I would make a decent life. So, the question is, CAN I ???


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> hello fellow Brothers
> 
> with my deep concern and fear, i am feeling shaky about the Accounting or Banking job market in Sydney. All they require is local experiences plus exposure to the nominated softwares which are exclusively used in Australian market. So, how can i make myself stand out.
> 
> ...


Brother , do not think and plan so much! However, I am not against thinking and planning.
Initial struggle is must unless you are lucky enough. 
In Dhaka , you have not made your position in overnight. I have a small established firm which is enough to maintain a modest life-style here in Dhaka. Still I am positive to migrate.
Ask yourself, why you want to migrate.
Note: Earn more money is easier in third-world like Bangladesh.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> hello fellow Brothers
> 
> with my deep concern and fear, i am feeling shaky about the Accounting or Banking job market in Sydney. All they require is local experiences plus exposure to the nominated softwares which are exclusively used in Australian market. So, how can i make myself stand out.
> 
> ...


Accounting profession is not one of the well paid ones in Australia but surely one of the easiest ones to get into. There are a lot more accounting/finance/tax jobs than those from science backgrounds.

Probably a good idea would be to have some exposure to the common software used here. MYOB is the most common one thats used and its not as complicated as it may seem to be. So perhaps getting into a short course just to familiarize urself with MYOB may be useful if u have never used it. The rest u will learn when u get into a role.

Also once u r in a job u may wish to persue to be a chartered accountant to get to better paid roles.

My only piece of advice would be, accept the fact that it takes time to settle in any new environment so just be patient the way u have been for the grant of ur visa and dont give up.

All the best. I am sure u will be fine.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

A Million Billion Dollar Ques  If we could know the future things could be easy.  Jocks Apart. 

In some cases people says x jobs sector get job fast but for some that is not true.

You will never know what you are going to face unless you move there. But surely there will be challenges. Challenges will me job related at the same time mental also.

The things i am saying is not to scare you. But if you decide to move you also need to prepare to face challenge. Rest all depends on Allah.

If you are financially capable then go for initial entry look at the place. get to know the requirement directly then decide. That may ease your pain also.

Taking decision of moving is a big one and difficult one. Still i am facing difficulties with mine. May Allah bless me. Allah vorosha.

Best of Luck. 

*Addition: Mithu vai is right. Ask yourself "Why you want to move?" Please feel positive when you decide something. *




mamunvega said:


> hello fellow Brothers
> 
> with my deep concern and fear, i am feeling shaky about the Accounting or Banking job market in Sydney. All they require is local experiences plus exposure to the nominated softwares which are exclusively used in Australian market. So, how can i make myself stand out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> hello fellow Brothers
> 
> with my deep concern and fear, i am feeling shaky about the Accounting or Banking job market in Sydney. All they require is local experiences plus exposure to the nominated softwares which are exclusively used in Australian market. So, how can i make myself stand out.
> 
> ...


Hi I am into accounting aswell yet to be granted. I suggest you go through the jobs posted in seek and prepare a list of skill sets which are requested for those jobs. Start acquiring those skills as many as you can and then move over to OZ. It will prepare you better and turn out to be less expensive than if you were to do that in Australia. 

For example, you can start by registering for the cpa exams and try completing it before you move, do online courses on Myob etc. You can also consider moving to a mnc in BD which is wellknown and has reputation in Australia. Few who I have spoken to said employers there refers to lack of local experience when a candidate's English skill is poor. You may give a thought to this as well. Goodluck mate.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Hi I am into accounting aswell yet to be granted. I suggest you go through the jobs posted in seek and prepare a list of skill sets which are requested for those jobs. Start acquiring those skills as many as you can and then move over to OZ. It will prepare you better and turn out to be less expensive than if you were to do that in Australia.
> 
> For example, you can start by registering for the cpa exams and try completing it before you move, do online courses on Myob etc. You can also consider moving to a mnc in BD which is wellknown and has reputation in Australia. Few who I have spoken to said employers there refers to lack of local experience when a candidate's English skill is poor. You may give a thought to this as well. Goodluck mate.


I agree cost of preparation would definitely be a lot higher in Australia.

Do not worry too much about English though. Most of the people on this thread have better English than many people working here.

Just believe in urself....u have been given PR because u deserve it....u r able to survive here....


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank You all for the fruitful discussions on taking new challenges. 

Regarding moving into a new country, I fear the most because I moved in UK in Late 2009 to study ACCA and i saw how people are suffering badly in terms of getting jobs, even though people had years of experiences in MNC Banks but didn't get into any role whatsoever. Then, we faced the UK New policy formation on dissolving HSMP VISA by the new Govt in late 2010. I couldn't find any choice but to return to BD and joined a Bank. 

It was a hard hit to my dream to settle in a developed world and have a red passport. However, now I have got the PR and hopefully would get the Citizenship too...

Now,Seeing the job market in Sydney, my old fear grasped me totally. However, your pep talk inspired me a lot to take new challenges. 

Anyway, I am trying to study CPA from here. If anybody has any taxation book links or materials please share with me.

By the way, can you tell me, how much fund initially would be enough to survive over there. Is it more than 10K ??

Thanks for your support. 

Good luck to all


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Thank You all for the fruitful discussions on taking new challenges.
> 
> Regarding moving into a new country, I fear the most because I moved in UK in Late 2009 to study ACCA and i saw how people are suffering badly in terms of getting of jobs, even though people had years of experiences in MNC Banks but didn't get into any role whatsoever. Then, we faced the UK New policy formation on dissolving HSMP VISA by the new Govt in late 2010. I couldn't find any choice but to return to BD and joined a Bank.
> 
> ...


Depends on ur lifestyle really. I think u can go for 3 to 5 months without income with $10k depending on how much u could cut corners.

I would say try getting into a casual role somewhere while u r looking for job just to contribute some cash towards your ongoing expenses. Rent is the biggest expense, eats up about 40% of your income.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

I can't help but comment on the preceding discussion, the fact that it's so difficult to convince oneself on leaping into the dark can't be over emphasized. 

I have heard a many stories that getting job in once's own field of occupation is extremely difficult and the idea of leaving an extremely well paid and lay back job which one would have elevated to in the job ladder in a third world country for a citizenship of a first world is a scary one. The fear of mamunvega is real and such is gripping me as the days are edging closer towards my initial entry. 

Having said all that, I guess we need to prepare ourselves in advance for the Australian job market. For engineers I feel understanding Australian code of practice and software used is of utmost importance. As for Australian experience, do Australian employers offer voluntary jobs?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Zolter said:


> I can't help but comment on the preceding discussion, the fact that it's so difficult to convince oneself on leaping into the dark can't be over emphasized.
> 
> I have heard a many stories that getting job in once's own field of occupation is extremely difficult and the idea of leaving an extremely well paid and lay back job which one would have elevated to in the job ladder in a third world country for a citizenship of a first world is a scary one. The fear of mamunvega is real and such is gripping me as the days are edging closer towards my initial entry.
> 
> Having said all that, I guess we need to prepare ourselves in advance for the Australian job market. For engineers I feel understanding Australian code of practice and software used is of utmost importance. As for Australian experience, do Australian employers offer voluntary jobs?


It will be a really tough move for you as i guess you are making some MEGA bucks out there in AFRICA ! :bounce:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> It will be a really tough move for you as i guess you are making some MEGA bucks out there in AFRICA ! :bounce:


Say Ma Sha Allah, brother


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Say Ma Sha Allah, brother


Hey Mr. TheExpatriate

Ma Sha Allah indeed !!! By the way, I am presuming you are making big bucks too in UAE...so what's your motive to settle in Oz?? 

what is your surviving plans?? If you don't mind, please elaborate the answers !! 

:hungry: eep: :mullet:


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

You just brought up the topic. But everybody got the Grant and InShaAllah will be getting the Grant is having or going to have this issue.

May Allah bless us all give us the strength to fight this fear and be successful in future life by fulfilling our target. Ameen.

My assumption House rent is going to cost AUD 1200-1500 per month and Food and other (Food, transportation) may be AUD 1000 per month.

Make me correct if I am wrong.




mamunvega said:


> Thank You all for the fruitful discussions on taking new challenges.
> 
> Regarding moving into a new country, I fear the most because I moved in UK in Late 2009 to study ACCA and i saw how people are suffering badly in terms of getting jobs, even though people had years of experiences in MNC Banks but didn't get into any role whatsoever. Then, we faced the UK New policy formation on dissolving HSMP VISA by the new Govt in late 2010. I couldn't find any choice but to return to BD and joined a Bank.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Pothik said:


> You just brought up the topic. But everybody got the Grant and InShaAllah will be getting the Grant is having or going to have this issue.
> 
> May Allah bless us all give us the strength to fight this fear and be successful in future life by fulfilling our target. Ameen.
> 
> ...


Pothik Bhai

in which state are you moving in?? as per your calculation, AUD 2500 per month for a single person?? that's horrendous !! So minimum earning should be AUD 4500 for sure if you want to live a comfortable life?? In this tough economic market, is it possible to live like that?? 

By the way, seniors or expats in Oz can shed some light over this issue....:ear:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Hey Mr. TheExpatriate
> 
> Ma Sha Allah indeed !!! By the way, I am presuming you are making big bucks too in UAE...so what's your motive to settle in Oz??
> 
> ...


well ...... because you cannot "Settle" in the UAE. You are a guest worker who will have to leave one day or another. Losing your job (lay off, bad performance, fight with boss, company downsizes or closes down, or even you can't take that job anymore), catching TB, having an accident and ending up with a disability, political reasons (Syrians, Bangladeshis are banned from getting new visas in the UAE, and Egyptians are partially banned as well), if you commit a minor offence (get in a fight with someone in a public place, share a post on FB that they do not really appreciate) .......etc., or even if you can pull through, you cannot retire in the UAE and you will have to go home once you turn 60. There is a multitude of reasons that will definitely send you home ! There is no "UAE PR" ...... Furthermore, the situation back home in my country is not very good/promising at the moment and for the next years to come. 

Additionally, I am tired of being a second class citizen everywhere, having to go through protracted visa processes everywhere even for a 2 weeks vacation. Mobility for jobs (can't apply for jobs in the EU for instance) .....etc.


There are millions of reasons to immigrate, only a nearsighted person would think that they are making good money now in UAE/GCC and thus should not think of immigration. GCC is a transit area and I am a transient and I was aware to that fact from DAY 1.


As for surviving in Australia I plan to do whatever job I can get (waiter, cashier, taxi driver, bellman) until I can get a job in my field.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Pothik Bhai
> 
> in which state are you moving in?? as per your calculation, AUD 2500 per month for a single person?? that's horrendous !! So minimum earning should be AUD 4500 for sure if you want to live a comfortable life?? In this tough economic market, is it possible to live like that??
> 
> By the way, seniors or expats in Oz can shed some light over this issue....:ear:




dude just dont rent a whole flat and dont buy a car..... u will b able to survive with 15,000 dollar per mnth


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> well ...... because you cannot "Settle" in the UAE. You are a guest worker who will have to leave one day or another. Losing your job (lay off, bad performance, fight with boss, company downsizes or closes down, or even you can't take that job anymore), catching TB, having an accident and ending up with a disability, political reasons (Syrians, Bangladeshis are banned from getting new visas in the UAE, and Egyptians are partially banned as well), if you commit a minor offence (get in a fight with someone in a public place, share a post on FB that they do not really appreciate) .......etc., or even if you can pull through, you cannot retire in the UAE and you will have to go home once you turn 60. There is a multitude of reasons that will definitely send you home ! There is no "UAE PR" ...... Furthermore, the situation back home in my country is not very good/promising at the moment and for the next years to come.
> 
> Additionally, I am tired of being a second class citizen everywhere, having to go through protracted visa processes everywhere even for a 2 weeks vacation. Mobility for jobs (can't apply for jobs in the EU for instance) .....etc.
> 
> ...



have you chalked down any strategy to land on a job in sydney? would be kind of you if you share


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

"15,000 dollar per mnth" !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

syeem said:


> "15,000 dollar per mnth" !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!


sorry 1500.... typo happens...this is life


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> have you chalked down any strategy to land on a job in sydney? would be kind of you if you share


Not yet, and I am leaning towards Melbourne .....but if I get a job in Sydney then Sydney it is


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

thanks for clarifying man. you almost ruined my 3 days' weekend :/


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> thanks for clarifying man. you almost ruined my 3 days' weekend :/


LOL. I can imagine you, sweating and looking shocked and your lower jaw is dangling ...... LOL ......


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Not yet, and I am leaning towards Melbourne .....but if I get a job in Sydney then Sydney it is


hows the market in Melbourne... whats your approach going to be to find a job? kindly share


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> well ...... because you cannot "Settle" in the UAE. You are a guest worker who will have to leave one day or another. Losing your job (lay off, bad performance, fight with boss, company downsizes or closes down, or even you can't take that job anymore), catching TB, having an accident and ending up with a disability, political reasons (Syrians, Bangladeshis are banned from getting new visas in the UAE, and Egyptians are partially banned as well), if you commit a minor offence (get in a fight with someone in a public place, share a post on FB that they do not really appreciate) .......etc., or even if you can pull through, you cannot retire in the UAE and you will have to go home once you turn 60. There is a multitude of reasons that will definitely send you home ! There is no "UAE PR" ...... Furthermore, the situation back home in my country is not very good/promising at the moment and for the next years to come.
> 
> Additionally, I am tired of being a second class citizen everywhere, having to go through protracted visa processes everywhere even for a 2 weeks vacation. Mobility for jobs (can't apply for jobs in the EU for instance) .....etc.
> 
> ...


Like your honest and straightforward answer.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> hows the market in Melbourne... whats your approach going to be to find a job? kindly share


Nothing so far, not planning to move before the end of next year


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Pothik Bhai
> 
> in which state are you moving in?? as per your calculation, AUD 2500 per month for a single person?? that's horrendous !! So minimum earning should be AUD 4500 for sure if you want to live a comfortable life?? In this tough economic market, is it possible to live like that??
> 
> By the way, seniors or expats in Oz can shed some light over this issue....:ear:


TI am moving to Perth. Full house rent is max AUD 1500 per month ..... some people told me foods and transportation can be within AUD 1000 but I calculated 1500 for 3 member of my family. so AUD 3000 per months max.

If we buy car , mobile, laptops, furniture then that will add extra.

Please let me know if I am right else i can plan differently.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> dude just dont rent a whole flat and dont buy a car..... u will b able to survive with 15,000 dollar per mnth


Ha ha ha.... We understand you meant AUD 1500. That's what i plan till i get a job.

After getting job the other expenditure may come in action.

My plan is to take 10K to survive for 5-6 months in worst case. 

InshaAllah we will all get good jobs in short time and buy new car, rent full house, furniture we like and do more.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> hello fellow Brothers
> 
> with my deep concern and fear, i am feeling shaky about the Accounting or Banking job market in Sydney. All they require is local experiences plus exposure to the nominated softwares which are exclusively used in Australian market. So, how can i make myself stand out.
> 
> ...


Dear Brother,

I'm living in Adelaide for around 2 years and I can try to give you my perspective regarding this:
First, if you are in South Australia, living cost is quite low compared to other states. As expenses depend on personal circumstances so I'm not going to give estimates in amount of dollars. However, the life style is so peaceful, Oz people are greatly friendly and helpful, systems are fair (you don't have to bribe anyone ) and every job is equally treated. 
I have seen many people to come here and struggle finding a decent job, but I have also seen each one of them getting into their expected job here. I have a friend who worked 3.5 years in a chicken factory, but now working in his dream job earning more than 120K AUD per year. The key point here to get a job according to him is to be *persistent*. *You have to do short courses, certifications, voluntary work (magna khata) to get local exposure, apply for jobs furiously, talk to them like crazy (without fear), coordinate with job agents like they are your only chance in your life*. All the time you have to remember that there are hundreds more like you who may be doing the same and may be applying for the same post you are applying. 

And trust me brother, once you get the job your main headache will start to keep it. Anyway, that's different story. My point is, please come here only if you are willing to give the best fight of your life. Once you get your desired job you'll see the real beauty of Oz life. It's awesome and great life here .

Sorry for the long reply. Best wishes for your decision and journey.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Dear Brother,
> 
> I'm living in Adelaide for around 2 years and I can try to give you my perspective regarding this:
> First, if you are in South Australia, living cost is quite low compared to other states. As expenses depend on personal circumstances so I'm not going to give estimates in amount of dollars. However, the life style is so peaceful, Oz people are greatly friendly and helpful, systems are fair (you don't have to bribe anyone ) and every job is equally treated.
> ...


That was a great reply. Thanks man.
Is there any Sydneysider, Melbournian who can give some light regarding their living place for the newcomers?
May ALLAH bless us all.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> That was a great reply. Thanks man.
> Is there any Sydneysider, Melbournian who can give some light regarding their living place for the newcomers?
> May ALLAH bless us all.


In Sydney most of the Bangladeshi people live around Lakemba and Rockdale. These places are comparatively cheaper, closer to the CBD, have good transportation system and heaps of Bangladeshi groceries and restaurants around.

Realestate.com.au would be the best site to go to if u want some idea about the rent, how to apply etc, what documents might be needed etc.

If someone wants to share a place Gumtree.com.au may be useful to find people offering to share places.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> hello fellow Brothers
> 
> with my deep concern and fear, i am feeling shaky about the Accounting or Banking job market in Sydney. All they require is local experiences plus exposure to the nominated softwares which are exclusively used in Australian market. So, how can i make myself stand out.
> 
> ...


youre overlooking the fact that you need to know local TAX &CORPORATE LAW to land on any finance job.....this means that you have to start ur student life all over again and work for free in a practice firm.


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

hi everyone, 

my bothers 198 visa was granted a few mins ago. thx everyone on this forum for their support and their advice! yours is on its way soon too. 

his timeline: 

CO 10feb2012 
medical/pcc call- 4 june 

medical done, iran police check and AFP submitted:16 june
medical finalized: 26 july. 

Malaysia police check: 6 august
grant=today 15th august [ we called the officer to see why visa hasnt been granted yet after submission of Malaysia PCC and she granted the visa after 5-10 mins ] 

all the best,


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Pothik said:


> TI am moving to Perth. Full house rent is max AUD 1500 per month ..... some people told me foods and transportation can be within AUD 1000 but I calculated 1500 for 3 member of my family. so AUD 3000 per months max.
> 
> If we buy car , mobile, laptops, furniture then that will add extra.
> 
> Please let me know if I am right else i can plan differently.


Hi

Can you tell me how I can enquire about the medical satus. I did my MEDS on 29th July and after one week I cheked the evisa account, the "organize your health" link disappeared and its written " No further health examination is required for this person based on the information provided to DIBP"

Does this mean the med is finalized? please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you tell me how I can enquire about the medical satus. I did my MEDS on 29th July and after one week I cheked the evisa account, the "organize your health" link disappeared and its written " No further health examination is required for this person based on the information provided to DIBP"
> 
> ...


Yes your medicals are finalized!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> my bothers 198 visa was granted a few mins ago. thx everyone on this forum for their support and their advice! yours is on its way soon too.
> 
> ...


all the very best to your family...BTW did you move? what's your plan??


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> my bothers 198 visa was granted a few mins ago. thx everyone on this forum for their support and their advice! yours is on its way soon too.
> 
> ...



Congratulation to you and your brother.
May ALLAH reward grant to other Bangladeshi brothers and sisters.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> my bothers 198 visa was granted a few mins ago. thx everyone on this forum for their support and their advice! yours is on its way soon too.
> 
> ...


Hi Abbas

Big congrats to your brother


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I got request for additional information with Form 80 after 15 months from submitting initial form 80. I uploaded 3 days ago. Don't know what's going on? Will they go for external security check once again. Mention here that I uploaded pcc on May2013, Med on Dec2013. Any idea, brothers?


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> all the very best to your family...BTW did you move? what's your plan??


thank you and everyone else for the wishes. 

my plan is to arrive in Melbourne in the first week of September and start a my employment as a tutor for science/engineering related subjects at private institution[ they provide private tutoring services to uni students, grads, GRE candidates, etc) to support myself and at the same time apply for full time engineering positions. 

Although my teaching employment will not really related to my field of engineering work which is Mechanical but i thought it would be better than nothing since finding the right job might take me a few months. 

I guess we have to be willing to any any causal/part-time full jobs as long as they are legit and pay the bills till we find our dream jobs


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*CEP- The current Country Education Profile guidelines*

One of my acquaintances got Negative Advisory services saying....



> Using the current Country Education Profile (CEP) guidelines for Bangladesh, I can advise you that your 4-year Bachelor degree (Honours) would likely be assessed at AQF Associate degree level (Sec. 2, No. 3). This level of qualification does not meet the educational level required for Group B occupations. Therefore, it is unlikely that you would receive an overall positive assessment outcome for the suggested occupation.


I have visited this website where they updated qualifications recognition institute of Bangladesh but no list of institute there.
https://aei.gov.au/Pages/default.aspx

Anyone have faced this issue?


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you tell me how I can enquire about the medical satus. I did my MEDS on 29th July and after one week I cheked the evisa account, the "organize your health" link disappeared and its written " No further health examination is required for this person based on the information provided to DIBP"
> 
> ...


It means your doc has uploaded his opinion with test result. However, for certain countries like BD it has to be vetted by Australian Doc. Thats why, my case took 1 month more after the BD panel doc uploaded my med.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I got request for additional information with Form 80 after 15 months from submitting initial form 80. I uploaded 3 days ago. Don't know what's going on? Will they go for external security check once again. Mention here that I uploaded pcc on May2013, Med on Dec2013. Any idea, brothers?


Was the form 80 additional information req made by team 13? What did they ask?


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Recently I've noticed that a lot of software engineers migrating to Australia go to Adelaide. Is there any specific reason behind this? Or is Adelaide like the Bangladeshi potti of Australia?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

What info they have asked again? Must be some simple things. I think you should submit them ASAP. It feels like InshaAllah you are going to get the Grant very soon.

Best of Luck. Allah Vorosha.




num_tareq said:


> I got request for additional information with Form 80 after 15 months from submitting initial form 80. I uploaded 3 days ago. Don't know what's going on? Will they go for external security check once again. Mention here that I uploaded pcc on May2013, Med on Dec2013. Any idea, brothers?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Was the form 80 additional information req made by team 13? What did they ask?


Yes, GSM Team 13. They queried what I did before entering into uni after hsc. There was a time gap in my initial form 80. I filled the whole form 80 as per their attachment.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Pothik said:


> What info they have asked again? Must be some simple things. I think you should submit them ASAP. It feels like InshaAllah you are going to get the Grant very soon.
> 
> Best of Luck. Allah Vorosha.


Very simple. What I did before entering into uni after hsc. There was a time gap. I already submitted 3 days ago.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Yes, GSM Team 13. They queried what I did before entering into uni after hsc. There was a time gap in my initial form 80. I filled the whole form 80 as per their attachment.


Cross your fingers and you might get a PCC/Medical call soon, team 13 usually wait 28 days (the time they allow you to submit the requested documents/information) before a follow up.

And don't worry you are not going for another security check... DIBP at least understands that waiting for one is nerve wrecking enough in a lifetime.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Cross your fingers and you might get a PCC/Medical call soon, team 13 usually wait 28 days (the time they allow you to submit the requested documents/information) before a follow up.
> 
> And don't worry you are not going for another security check... DIBP at least understands that waiting for one is nerve wrecking enough in a lifetime.


They provide 7 days deadline. Mirza vai experienced the same in May & July. Still waiting. Rus_be experienced once and got grant within 3/4 days after uploading. I hv passed 4 days.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> One of my acquaintances got Negative Advisory services saying....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mithu bhai

Did you get the full lists of Bangladeshi Universities !!! if yes, please PM me...thanks

:closed_2:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> mithu bhai
> 
> Did you get the full lists of Bangladeshi Universities !!! if yes, please PM me...thanks
> 
> :closed_2:


No, not yet . I have started a new thread to get wide range of opinion on this. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ent-country-education-profile-guidelines.html


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Too much, greatly frustrated


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Dear Brother,
> 
> I'm living in Adelaide for around 2 years and I can try to give you my perspective regarding this:
> First, if you are in South Australia, living cost is quite low compared to other states. As expenses depend on personal circumstances so I'm not going to give estimates in amount of dollars. However, the life style is so peaceful, Oz people are greatly friendly and helpful, systems are fair (you don't have to bribe anyone ) and every job is equally treated.
> ...


excellent advice... many many thanks boss....
can you please explore bit more with the certification/diploma courses there....
what type of certifications/diploma have demand, how long will it take to complete,
where to go for course?
what would be the fee ?
and also more about the volunteer jobs.....
it would be very much helpful for the new comer..


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

bidesh said:


> excellent advice... many many thanks boss....
> can you please explore bit more with the certification/diploma courses there....
> what type of certifications/diploma have demand, how long will it take to complete,
> where to go for course?
> ...


Please look into their TAFE Website ! Your almost all questions are answered !!lane:


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> thank you and everyone else for the wishes.
> 
> my plan is to arrive in Melbourne in the first week of September and start a my employment as a tutor for science/engineering related subjects at private institution[ they provide private tutoring services to uni students, grads, GRE candidates, etc) to support myself and at the same time apply for full time engineering positions.
> 
> ...


How difficult/easy for us to get tuition over there? As there are many students who already have Australian certification.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Lighthousebeta said:


> Hi,
> I have got the access of CEP Bangaldesh. Any body wants to get information about any uni, please PM me.
> Regards,
> 
> LH


Please respond me by answering PM :whoo:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*CEP of Bangaldesh*

As per the current country education Profile (CEP) guidelines Khulna University and Sylhet university are in Section 2, means *4 years degree= associate degree*.
So, be careful our fellow members, assessment authorities are rejecting application from at least these two universities student. 

Information Source: member *Lighthousebeta*


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

i also got info that students from at some faculties, Dhaka University would get negative assessment as well....thats really scary and sad to know....i am wondering what are the handful of Unis which are getting positive assessments now....


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> As per the current country education Profile (CEP) guidelines Khulna University and Sylhet university are in Section 2, means *4 years degree= associate degree*.
> So, be careful our fellow members, assessment authorities are rejecting application from at least these two universities student.
> 
> Information Source: member *Lighthousebeta*


Bro,

If you can convince then about the credit hour..then..they may give positive assessment...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Lighthousebeta said:


> Bro,
> 
> If you can convince then about the credit hour..then..they may give positive assessment...


How could you convince with credit hour? They have already updated the CEP of Bangladesh institutes.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> How could you convince with credit hour? They have already updated the CEP of Bangladesh institutes.


What about private universities?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

princeofdhaka said:


> What about private universities?


*Lighthousebeta *, could answer appropriately.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> *Lighthousebeta *, could answer appropriately.


I saw CEP in my agent office on June and so far I can remember it was updated on June 04, 2014. Only 10 Universities were listed in equivalent level (4 years bachelor=AFQ Bachelor). BAU, BUET, DU, JU, CU, RU, DUET, RUET, CUET, KUET were in that list. Please note I am from KU and received a positive ACS assessment result on June 02, 2014.

However, I saw a post in this forum where a KUET CSE graduate got negative ACS result probably during July, 2014. Considering this case, my information might be wrong. However, I am pretty sure I saw the above listed universities in the list.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Please respond me by answering PM :whoo:


will you be get the news what is the condition of bellow universities:

1) NSU
2) EWU
3) BRAC University
4) Dhaka university ( Soil, water and resources department )


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Very simple. What I did before entering into uni after hsc. There was a time gap. I already submitted 3 days ago.


Hi,

I also have the dame time gap in between, what have be written to them in response to the query. As I am also on the same boat as your are, so getting ready mentally. 


Regards


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Very simple. What I did before entering into uni after hsc. There was a time gap. I already submitted 3 days ago.


Today I got a mail on same requirements. Team 13 wants to know what I have done and how I fulfill my expenses during 3 time gap in my career.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have the dame time gap in between, what have be written to them in response to the query. As I am also on the same boat as your are, so getting ready mentally.
> 
> Regards


I wrote that I was preparing for university admission and fully funded by parents.


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> How could you convince with credit hour? They have already updated the CEP of Bangladesh institutes.


Bro,

I could, though I my Uni in sec 2, I could convince EA about the credit hour and got the positive assessment as bachelor degree on 29 July 2014.

Regards, 
LH


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

hello friends,
one of my friends is leaving for lakemba, sydney next month. 
please suggest :
1. how much maximum money he can carry , how much he can endrose and how he can carry more amount.
2. how to get hostel accomodation for first few days initially.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bidesh said:


> hello friends,
> one of my friends is leaving for lakemba, sydney next month.
> please suggest :
> 1. how much maximum money he can carry , how much he can endrose and how he can carry more amount.
> 2. how to get hostel accomodation for first few days initially.


1. Most probably AUD 5K with endorsement 
2. Try 
Airbnb https://www.airbnb.com.au/s/Sydney--New-South-Wales--Australia?source=bb
Hostelworld Sydney Hostels Map, Australia | Hostelworld.com


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

After going through the Pakistani forum related to 189, it seems to me that they get comparatively faster grant than us.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sun10 said:


> After going through the Pakistani forum related to 189, it seems to me that they get comparatively faster grant than us.


I do not agree with you. No offence, read carefully and comment accordingly!


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I do not agree with you. No offence, read carefully and comment accordingly!


I just read the following forumm

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis.html

and found some one applied June 2013 and got the grant.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sun10 said:


> I just read the following forumm
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis.html
> 
> and found some one applied June 2013 and got the grant.


I am also closely observing this thread!


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Guys

Today I checked my immi account and it says Finalized and after me, wife and daughters name says Granted. but when I click view grant letter It takes me to the view correspondence window and theres nothing there. I did not even get an email from CO. can anybody suggest what I should do.

thanks


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I checked my immi account and it says Finalized and after me, wife and daughters name says Granted. but when I click view grant letter It takes me to the view correspondence window and theres nothing there. I did not even get an email from CO. can anybody suggest what I should do.
> 
> thanks


You should celebrate!!!


Do not worry mate. This was reported many times before. You may send an email to your CO and they will email you the grant letter. Congratulations.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I checked my immi account and it says Finalized and after me, wife and daughters name says Granted. but when I click view grant letter It takes me to the view correspondence window and theres nothing there. I did not even get an email from CO. can anybody suggest what I should do.
> 
> thanks


Congrats 

Just wait and relax. It's like you know that you got it but can not celebrate until you get the paper in hand.

Soon you will get the letter or find the grant letter in the correspondence.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I checked my immi account and it says Finalized and after me, wife and daughters name says Granted. but when I click view grant letter It takes me to the view correspondence window and theres nothing there. I did not even get an email from CO. can anybody suggest what I should do.
> 
> thanks


Share your time line please


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I checked my immi account and it says Finalized and after me, wife and daughters name says Granted. but when I click view grant letter It takes me to the view correspondence window and theres nothing there. I did not even get an email from CO. can anybody suggest what I should do.
> 
> thanks


Hi Bro Msobhan Congratulations .... you are from Oct 29, 2012 .... its a long wait!! Great news bro. Lets pray for others.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I checked my immi account and it says Finalized and after me, wife and daughters name says Granted. but when I click view grant letter It takes me to the view correspondence window and theres nothing there. I did not even get an email from CO. can anybody suggest what I should do.
> 
> thanks


1- Congrats ...... :lock1::lock1::lock1:

2- Chill, you got the visa

3- You must've applied through an agent and the agent received the email ...... OR there is an email delay. in both cases, RELAAAAAAAAAAAAX. You won the million dollars, but the cheque is in the mail


----------



## touhid (Jul 7, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I checked my immi account and it says Finalized and after me, wife and daughters name says Granted. but when I click view grant letter It takes me to the view correspondence window and theres nothing there. I did not even get an email from CO. can anybody suggest what I should do.
> 
> thanks


Congratulations !!!!!!

Case officer will send you grant letter either today ( afternoon ) or tomorrow.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Congratulations brother Rus_BD.....





msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I checked my immi account and it says Finalized and after me, wife and daughters name says Granted. but when I click view grant letter It takes me to the view correspondence window and theres nothing there. I did not even get an email from CO. can anybody suggest what I should do.
> 
> thanks


Congratz


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I checked my immi account and it says Finalized and after me, wife and daughters name says Granted. but when I click view grant letter It takes me to the view correspondence window and theres nothing there. I did not even get an email from CO. can anybody suggest what I should do.
> 
> thanks


Congratulations.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys, is it safe to use my own IMMi account even if my agent uses another? as passport numbers/other information are same.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Its quite disturbing to find out that unemployment rate in Australia is soaring high. Unless a new immigrant brings a substantial amount with him, it would be really hard to survive in an unknown territory with impeding economic gloom. 

--http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-economy/unemployment-jumps-to-more-than-10year-high-20140807-101a9n.html--


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I checked my immi account and it says Finalized and after me, wife and daughters name says Granted. but when I click view grant letter It takes me to the view correspondence window and theres nothing there. I did not even get an email from CO. can anybody suggest what I should do.
> 
> thanks


Congratulations bro .


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Can anyone please explain me step by step how to import my immi account just to check the status of my application.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

What is the process to add new born baby? I mailed on 1-Aug-14 to both Brisbane GSM Team 33 and GSM Brisbane Team to update; but no reply yet. Need help from experts. Any form need to be filled? Does Team 13 need to be updated?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Pothik said:


> will you be get the news what is the condition of bellow universities:
> 
> 1) NSU
> 2) EWU
> ...


Dear Pothik Bhai

I am sorry to say that I have no direct info or seen any report...but one of the renowned agent in Dhaka just updated me following info-

1) NSU ----Equ to Associate Degree
2) EWU------ Do
3) BRAC University ------Do-------
4) Dhaka university ( Soil, water and resources department ) not sure...but most likely in Section 2 Associate Degree..

Sorry to be a bearer of bad News which apparently giving everyone some shock !

:boink:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Can anyone please explain me step by step how to import my immi account just to check the status of my application.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Can anyone please explain me step by step how to import my immi account just to check the status of my application.


Create account with your TRN number. Steps are self explanatory.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

which STATEMENT OF ROLE should i choose during importing the application so that my application does not affected and my agent can handle my application and i only can see the status.














num_tareq said:


> Create account with your TRN number. Steps are self explanatory.


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Dear Pothik Bhai
> 
> I am sorry to say that I have no direct info or seen any report...but one of the renowned agent in Dhaka just updated me following info-
> 
> ...


You don't have to be sorry brother, you just disclosed the facts....:israel:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Guys, is it safe to use my own IMMi account even if my agent uses another? as passport numbers/other information are same.



Super safe


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> which STATEMENT OF ROLE should i choose during importing the application so that my application does not affected and my agent can handle my application and i only can see the status.


Applicant. No effects don't worry


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I wrote that I was preparing for university admission and fully funded by parents.


Hi,

Same here.......Thanks.

Regards


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

My application status currently shows "* IN PROGRESS"*. what will be the next status?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> My application status currently shows "* IN PROGRESS"*. what will be the next status?


Finalised


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I checked my immi account and it says Finalized and after me, wife and daughters name says Granted. but when I click view grant letter It takes me to the view correspondence window and theres nothing there. I did not even get an email from CO. can anybody suggest what I should do.
> 
> thanks


Congratulation brother.
ALLAH grant your wish at last.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> My application status currently shows "* IN PROGRESS"*. what will be the next status?


Finalized. Check TheExpatriate's avatar.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> My application status currently shows "* IN PROGRESS"*. what will be the next status?


I don't know ur visa type..but if you are 189er then this current status will stay with you for years..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Life is full of surprise. Let's see brother. I lodged my visa through agent on April 30, 2014. Adelaide Team 13 asked for Form 80 on June 16. Later, sought all passport history on July 24. I have completed my medical on August 12, 2014. Completed all the activities from my end. Let's see how much time Adelaide Team 13 takes for clearing the external check. But, i am not that much optimistic. When i applied for the visa, i assumed being born in BD is sort of curse and i have prepared my self to wait for a year may be even 1.5 year 



shukti said:


> I don't know ur visa type..but if you are 189er then this current status will stay with you for years..


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

I do not understand your pain. You have just started. Please have faith in Allah. Now a days grants are faster. InshAllah you will get faster grant.

We need to love our country. I I know we all do. In have given us so many things. In can never be curse bring born in Bangladesh. We would never be WE if we would never born here. Sorry do not mind. Nothing personal.







bdapplicant said:


> Life is full of surprise. Let's see brother. I lodged my visa through agent on April 30, 2014. Adelaide Team 13 asked for Form 80 on June 16. Later, sought all passport history on July 24. I have completed my medical on August 12, 2014. Completed all the activities from my end. Let's see how much time Adelaide Team 13 takes for clearing the external check. But, i am not that much optimistic. When i applied for the visa, i assumed being born in BD is sort of curse and i have prepared my self to wait for a year may be even 1.5 year


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I love my country and love the people except the politicians. Every year i travel abroad and i feel foreigners perception towards me just changed when they see my green passport. This is reality. 4 years back i was crossing Thailand immigration. All people were crossing suddenly seeing my green passport i was checked. You know, in every aspect at abroad we experience problem. However, indians do not experience such problem. They receive grant within 1-2 months even 189 visas. The problem lies with out government. They never try to develop relationship with foreign government and do the required liaison. 



Pothik said:


> I do not understand your pain. You have just started. Please have faith in Allah. Now a days grants are faster. InshAllah you will get faster grant.
> 
> We need to love our country. I I know we all do. In have given us so many things. In can never be curse bring born in Bangladesh. We would never be WE if we would never born here. Sorry do not mind. Nothing personal.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Finalized. Check TheExpatriate's avatar.


FinaliSed  ..... (Oz English)


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> FinaliSed  ..... (Oz English)


british british


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

I know this may be upsetting to many but it is the reality--many skilled BD permanent residents are doing menial jobs for for more than 3 to 4 years. Personally, I have come into contact with many who came back from AU because they could not even land on clerical positions. Most of the recruitment agencies turn down PRs because of their lack of local experience and since they do not get a chance, they never gain any experience at all. So are there any BD brothers who have successfully made it and landed on their desired positions? Can anyone show us the right track to fulfill our desires?? The last thing we want is to go there, do low-skilled jobs for some couple of years and come back to BD. :bolt:


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

I dont get one thing though. Why do case officers ask for PCC and Med before the security checks. They can ask for PCC at max but why Meds? It's a waste of money! They can ask for Meds once everything is finalized. But in some users timelines I have noticed that they ask for PCC and Meds after security checks and for some they ask before security checks!


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> I know this may be upsetting to many but it is the reality--many skilled BD permanent residents are doing menial jobs for for more than 3 to 4 years. Personally, I have come into contact with many who came back from AU because they could not even land on clerical positions. Most of the recruitment agencies turn down PRs because of their lack of local experience and since they do not get a chance, they never gain any experience at all. So are there any BD brothers who have successfully made it and landed on their desired positions? Can anyone show us the right track to fulfill our desires?? The last thing we want is to go there, do low-skilled jobs for some couple of years and come back to BD. :bolt:


eagerly waiting for expert opinion. 
at the same time, looking for advise on getting into current field of demand in OZ by doing study or training.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

The situation you have mentioned is true. But I also Know 6-7 people at least who went there and got good job within 6 months (100K per Year). So there are so many pages of Australia that we will never know what is waiting for us until we go there. InshaAllah something good is waiting.

Also As I see you are moving in NOV please keep low expectation to get a job in NOV, DEC and JAN. Normally everyone says this is off season for jobs.

But you never know you may end up with a great job in this period. Allah vorosha.

Best of Luck. 




Tau$eef said:


> I know this may be upsetting to many but it is the reality--many skilled BD permanent residents are doing menial jobs for for more than 3 to 4 years. Personally, I have come into contact with many who came back from AU because they could not even land on clerical positions. Most of the recruitment agencies turn down PRs because of their lack of local experience and since they do not get a chance, they never gain any experience at all. So are there any BD brothers who have successfully made it and landed on their desired positions? Can anyone show us the right track to fulfill our desires?? The last thing we want is to go there, do low-skilled jobs for some couple of years and come back to BD. :bolt:


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Pothik said:


> The situation you have mentioned is true. But I also Know 6-7 people at least who went there and got good job within 6 months (100K per Year). So there are so many pages of Australia that we will never know what is waiting for us until we go there. InshaAllah something good is waiting.
> 
> Also As I see you are moving in NOV please keep low expectation to get a job in NOV, DEC and JAN. Normally everyone says this is off season for jobs.
> 
> ...


The problem is what you know? Those who become successful remain quite and do not share their stories. On the other hand, those who failed whine and moan as loud as possible.....thats why we never see the bright side and do not get to know the way leading to it without going through extreme hardship. ainkiller:


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Most important is to do the Professional certification / Training which are internationally /Australia accepted. If available in Bangladesh then do it here else you will have to do it in Australia.

Make a good CV / resume.

Make account in seek.com website. keep visiting there especially to understand what your dream job ask for. What qualification they look for in a candidate.

Make a good cover letter and start apply before moving to see the response.





bidesh said:


> eagerly waiting for expert opinion.
> at the same time, looking for advise on getting into current field of demand in OZ by doing study or training.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> I know this may be upsetting to many but it is the reality--many skilled BD permanent residents are doing menial jobs for for more than 3 to 4 years. Personally, I have come into contact with many who came back from AU because they could not even land on clerical positions. Most of the recruitment agencies turn down PRs because of their lack of local experience and since they do not get a chance, they never gain any experience at all. So are there any BD brothers who have successfully made it and landed on their desired positions? Can anyone show us the right track to fulfill our desires?? The last thing we want is to go there, do low-skilled jobs for some couple of years and come back to BD. :bolt:


Menial jobs???? Are they into stealing there aswell?

I haven't seen anyone yet coming back but found many complaining. I guess after a while, may be after a year or two everyone somehow gets settled. 

Don't worry, Australia would be a better option than Bangladesh in terms of career opportunities.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

...


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Menial jobs???? Are they into stealing there aswell?
> 
> I haven't seen anyone yet coming back but found many complaining. I guess after a while, may be after a year or two everyone somehow gets settled.
> 
> Don't worry, Australia would be a better option than Bangladesh in terms of career opportunities.


menial job means delivering pizza, working as a labourer in chicken factory etc....

I can give you multiple examples... one of them is a chartered accountant from bangladesh who never got any job there and had to endure severe hardship along with his family. There was a time when he and his three family members had to stay in a small box room with a single bed because his funds ran out. So he ended up being a petrol pump worker untill he made a lil bit of money to come back dhaka. Now he has his own CA firm in dhaka and told me that he would never go back there as there is nothing for us BD guys. 

it really scares me...he used to earn 3lac here and he left for australia just to come back with a few hundred dollars.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> menial job means delivering pizza, working as a labourer in chicken factory etc....
> 
> I can give you multiple examples... one of them is a chartered accountant from bangladesh who never got any job there and had to endure severe hardship along with his family. There was a time when he and his three family members had to stay in a small box room with a single bed because his funds ran out. So he ended up being a petrol pump worker untill he made a lil bit of money to come back dhaka. Now he has his own CA firm in dhaka and told me that he would never go back there as there is nothing for us BD guys.
> 
> it really scares me...he used to earn 3lac here and he left for australia just to come back with a few hundred dollars.


OMG !! That's really scary !!! I don't know what God has written for me ....but Would it be a worthwhile or not....now i am thinking why i returned from London in the very first place...LONDON had many job offers even in recessions but Sydney seems to be quiet in terms of job adverts....plus they are very picky whom they gonna employ into.....Looks like I destroyed my life by myself piece by piece....someone please advise me or Console me...i can't hold my breath...i am such a faint heart ...  

I thought despite all the odds i would be confident and fight back...if this is the case that a CA returning to Dhaka and living in almost a hell condition, why everyone eagerly waiting for 18 months to live in like that?? ....I don't know what instigated me to jump into the decision, now i can't look back as i already told my boss I am leaving.....

Anyway, Please pray for me...I always hope for the best !!! :twitch: 


:rapture: :rapture: :rapture:


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Brothers.

Please do not think too much. just look at everything and decide and work accordingly.

Regarding Australia or anything in life my thinking is " Decide on something based on facts and figures and trend and by ur wish and intention. Then follow the path until fail in that path or find something wrong in that by yourself."

Many people have many experience. I really do not know the accounting job position in Australia. Please do collect information by yourself then take the right decision and stick to it.

The example which is given the person who used to earn 3 lac taka in BD and left job and went there and lived a terrible life and saved horribly to arrange money for coming back.

Now he own his own CA firm. How could he? must have got lottery or had lots of money at BD or got from somewhere or anything???? what was the case???






mamunvega said:


> OMG !! That's really scary !!! I don't know what God has written for me ....but Would it be a worthwhile or not....now i am thinking why i returned from London in the very first place...LONDON had many job offers even in recessions but Sydney seems to be quiet in terms of job adverts....plus they are very picky whom they gonna employ into.....Looks like I destroyed my life by myself piece by piece....someone please advise me or Console me...i can't hold my breath...i am such a faint heart ...
> 
> I thought despite all the odds i would be confident and fight back...if this is the case that a CA returning to Dhaka and living in almost a hell condition, why everyone eagerly waiting for 18 months to live in like that?? ....I don't know what instigated me to jump into the decision, now i can't look back as i already told my boss I am leaving.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Brothers.
> 
> Please do not think too much. just look at everything and decide and work accordingly.
> 
> ...


He joined as a partner in an existing CA firm.


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> He joined as a partner in an existing CA firm.


Its worthless arguing in a matter of accident not the general situation. We like beating the drum for nothing, Brother you can follow either you like.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> menial job means delivering pizza, working as a labourer in chicken factory etc....
> 
> I can give you multiple examples... one of them is a chartered accountant from bangladesh who never got any job there and had to endure severe hardship along with his family. There was a time when he and his three family members had to stay in a small box room with a single bed because his funds ran out. So he ended up being a petrol pump worker untill he made a lil bit of money to come back dhaka. Now he has his own CA firm in dhaka and told me that he would never go back there as there is nothing for us BD guys.
> 
> it really scares me...he used to earn 3lac here and he left for australia just to come back with a few hundred dollars.


Working in supermarkets, pizza delivery, petrol station, factory worker all are part of the game brother. I signed up for all these knowingly. Anyone who thought there would be a red carpet welcome on their arrival were judging their move based on the beautiful pictures posted in OZ tourism websites. 

Remember Darwin's theory?? Survival of the fittest?? Dont worry much. I have a feeling you will be fine


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Brothers... Melbourne, Adelaide, Sydney and Perth have been nominated as the world's best places to live and on the other hand, Dhaka is at the bottom of the list ( I don't count Syria). Australia is in the top of human development index and many other standard of rankings. I think we all, who have been going through all the hurdles of Immigration process, can find their way in Australia. We have come up to this and invested so much of our valuable time and money, only because we had strong determination. Those who are doing good jobs in Bangladesh, I can assure you from 10~15 years from today, they will join the same race for sending their kids (though not for them) to Australia (or Canada, or the US), betting all their money, savings (except if their kid can make their way by themselves). It's a never ending loop and I don't see a way out, please look around and analyze how the well eshtablished people in Bangladesh think about the future of their children. In life we always have to loose something, to get something better. It's just your choice. Bangladesh is good for you if you have plenty of money. Pride of having a cool job or social status is meaningless when you have no safety or human rights. There are many negative stories about immigrants in Australia, we all know those. But let's not panic. Personally my motto is, I am going to Australia as soon as possible and do whatever it takes to find my way there. If life hit me hard, I will just fight, there is nothing to loose.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Working in supermarkets, pizza delivery, petrol station, factory worker all are part of the game brother. I signed up for all these knowingly. Anyone who thought there would be a red carpet welcome on their arrival were judging their move based on the beautiful pictures posted in OZ tourism websites.
> 
> Remember Darwin's theory?? Survival of the fittest?? Dont worry much. I have a feeling you will be fine


Ok the thing is many people wont bother doing these jobs for a while and then come back to their profession eventually. Unfortunately, many continued doing these even after 3-5 years from their first arrival. Thats the scary part :wacko:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Local CA degree does not have any value in Australia brother, i think you also know this better than me. If you have ACCA or CIMA or CPA then you expect to have a good job soon over there. I think in your example that guy did not have any international professional degree. 

We need to have te mentality whatever we studied in BD will not have any value over there. So, it's best to prepare ourselves here and move there having the certification.



Tau$eef said:


> menial job means delivering pizza, working as a labourer in chicken factory etc....
> 
> I can give you multiple examples... one of them is a chartered accountant from bangladesh who never got any job there and had to endure severe hardship along with his family. There was a time when he and his three family members had to stay in a small box room with a single bed because his funds ran out. So he ended up being a petrol pump worker untill he made a lil bit of money to come back dhaka. Now he has his own CA firm in dhaka and told me that he would never go back there as there is nothing for us BD guys.
> 
> it really scares me...he used to earn 3lac here and he left for australia just to come back with a few hundred dollars.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Just saw the fastest grant of 189 visa from a high risk country Pakistan- Lodged in April 2014 and Got grant in August. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-6372.html#post4982985


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello All Awesome Migrants !!

Last night i had a nightmare that I am at Sydney Airport clearing my immigration. All of a Sudden an Australian Lady comes in and tell me that Hey, where did you get this Grant Letter, I said DIBP sent me but she looked puzzled and didn't allow me to enter the country..then with a chest pain i woke up.....I don't know if somebody really faced a situation like this in real life...So, after getting the VEVO checking confirmation, we can be hundred percent sure about the GRANT right..!!! 

Okay, another important thing I want to mention which is based on real facts.

Most of the Australians are very furious about present government, they don't wanna see Abbot Govt in next term thats for sure. Many Australians are unhappy about the JOB Market and present unemployment scenario. As we all know, many Car manufacturers are leaving the country and there will be hit in employment rate again in next three years.

So, this time guyz sit tight and get enough Australian BUCKS in your pocket to survive out there. For details, please visit the below link...

Why March? — March Australia 

although in other hand, Govt published some latest growth DATA...have a look


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Brother. Do not mind my words. If you go with this negativity then you can never be satisfied in there. 

Please be positive. Let's face the challenge. 




Tau$eef said:


> Ok the thing is many people wont bother doing these jobs for a while and then come back to their profession eventually. Unfortunately, many continued doing these even after 3-5 years from their first arrival. Thats the scary part :wacko:


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

*Grant*

got me grant  applied on 14th jan 2013 grant on 21st Aug Entry before 1 Dec.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

prototype_nsx said:


> got me grant  applied on 14th jan 2013 grant on 21st aug entry before 1 dec.


congrats


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Hello All Awesome Migrants !!
> 
> Last night i had a nightmare that I am at Sydney Airport clearing my immigration. All of a Sudden an Australian Lady comes in and tell me that Hey, where did you get this Grant Letter, I said DIBP sent me but she looked puzzled and didn't allow me to enter the country..then with a chest pain i woke up.....I don't know if somebody really faced a situation like this in real life...So, after getting the VEVO checking confirmation, we can be hundred percent sure about the GRANT right..!!!
> 
> ...


Reminds me of BNP and Awami Legue Long March :llama: anyway most of these people posting comments there are leftists and its the part of their political agenda....


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

prototype_nsx said:


> got me grant  applied on 14th jan 2013 grant on 21st Aug Entry before 1 Dec.


Congrates Man !! Its time to celebrate !! 

eace:


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Dear members, 

Can anyone show us a good format of a resume which has already been used in australia and successfully attracted recruiters? I am a Civil Engineer. It would be a great help. I am also searching some institutions where I can enroll to get some certifications. Problem is there is no online courses available. Can anyone suggest me what can I do to prepare myself to secure a job in australia before landing there?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> got me grant  applied on 14th jan 2013 grant on 21st Aug Entry before 1 Dec.


CONGRATS  Best of Luck and get prepared... May Allah Bless you and your family.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Brother. Do not mind my words. If you go with this negativity then you can never be satisfied in there.
> 
> Please be positive. Let's face the challenge.


If I was negative, I wouldnt have booked a flight  I am just talking about being aware of the pitfalls...so we can prevent us falling there....


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

prototype_nsx said:


> got me grant  applied on 14th jan 2013 grant on 21st Aug Entry before 1 Dec.


Warm congratulations


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> got me grant  applied on 14th jan 2013 grant on 21st Aug Entry before 1 Dec.



Great news man. You were silent for so long. Come back with a bang.
May ALLAH bless you. Pray for all others.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Please follow this thread and make your own resume...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...al-resume-writing-australian-job-hunting.html


sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Can anyone show us a good format of a resume which has already been used in australia and successfully attracted recruiters? I am a Civil Engineer. It would be a great help. I am also searching some institutions where I can enroll to get some certifications. Problem is there is no online courses available. Can anyone suggest me what can I do to prepare myself to secure a job in australia before landing there?


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

prototype_nsx said:


> got me grant  applied on 14th jan 2013 grant on 21st Aug Entry before 1 Dec.


Congratulations bro!! Best of luck for the ones waiting for long!!!


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Just saw the fastest grant of 189 visa from a high risk country Pakistan- Lodged in April 2014 and Got grant in August.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-6372.html#post4982985


Hope this happens with us.


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

prototype_nsx said:


> got me grant  applied on 14th jan 2013 grant on 21st Aug Entry before 1 Dec.


Congrats


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank You everyone


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> got me grant  applied on 14th jan 2013 grant on 21st Aug Entry before 1 Dec.


Congratulations.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

In my Immi account,most of the documents are shown as 'received' under 'progress'( status) criterion. But,I have recently uploaded form 1022* after changing job(2/3 weeks back).But it does not show in Immi account. is it okay?
* can't remember form number


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

I applied in January'2014, long waiting ahead of me..feeling sad
.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

btw who does the security checking..asio?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shukti said:


> btw who does the security checking..asio?


Yes


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Same thing happened with me when I changed by job also. I uploaded the the required form in immi account and also mailed to CO. But did not get the notification from anywhere. it remained as it is till I got the Grant.






EEE_power said:


> In my Immi account,most of the documents are shown as 'received' under 'progress'( status) criterion. But,I have recently uploaded form 1022* after changing job(2/3 weeks back).But it does not show in Immi account. is it okay?
> * can't remember form number


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I checked my immi account and it says Finalized and after me, wife and daughters name says Granted. but when I click view grant letter It takes me to the view correspondence window and theres nothing there. I did not even get an email from CO. can anybody suggest what I should do.
> 
> thanks



Hi Guys

I still haven't received the grant letter. I emailed my CO yesterday to send the letter but no reply. I called on 131 881 (as this is the only number I found), and waited 30 mins could not get an operator. Do you guys know any other number to contact Adelaide Team 2. I cannot even check in VEVO with TRN, it requires grant number. Any suggestions


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> In my Immi account,most of the documents are shown as 'received' under 'progress'( status) criterion. But,I have recently uploaded form 1022* after changing job(2/3 weeks back).But it does not show in Immi account. is it okay?
> * can't remember form number


Same case for my immi account


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> got me grant  applied on 14th jan 2013 grant on 21st Aug Entry before 1 Dec.


Congrats


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

I know Australian economy is facing a tough time and is predicted to worsen in the future....I have experienced the interest rates falling from 5.25% to current 2.5%....AUD dropping from 92 BDT to 75 BDT....life is a struggle here....budgets are tight....jobs r not just hard to land on but even harder to retain...
But still...there r so many positives to look at too....hassel free life (no load sheddings, not as much traffic)....equal rights for everyone....bribery free offices....more secured roads and houses....polution free air water environment....no social pressure....no financial competition....life is so much simpler here....
The only things missing would perhaps be the familiar faces and the numerous public holidays like BD (only 9days round the year  ).... apart from that Australia is definitely not a bad place to live in....u may not get a lot of money but surely u will have peace of mind....please dont be negative....atleast give it a go....u would never know how things r over here until u actually come and experience for urself...


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I still haven't received the grant letter. I emailed my CO yesterday to send the letter but no reply. I called on 131 881 (as this is the only number I found), and waited 30 mins could not get an operator. Do you guys know any other number to contact Adelaide Team 2. I cannot even check in VEVO with TRN, it requires grant number. Any suggestions


Really uneasy stage u r passing now. Wish early response from your co. best regards, Rashid


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I still haven't received the grant letter. I emailed my CO yesterday to send the letter but no reply. I called on 131 881 (as this is the only number I found), and waited 30 mins could not get an operator. Do you guys know any other number to contact Adelaide Team 2. I cannot even check in VEVO with TRN, it requires grant number. Any suggestions


Sobhan bhai, whats the current status? Got any mail from CO?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Sydneynsw said:


> I know Australian economy is facing a tough time and is predicted to worsen in the future....I have experienced the interest rates falling from 5.25% to current 2.5%....AUD dropping from 92 BDT to 75 BDT....life is a struggle here....budgets are tight....jobs r not just hard to land on but even harder to retain...
> But still...there r so many positives to look at too....hassel free life (no load sheddings, not as much traffic)....equal rights for everyone....bribery free offices....more secured roads and houses....polution free air water environment....no social pressure....no financial competition....life is so much simpler here....
> The only things missing would perhaps be the familiar faces and the numerous public holidays like BD (only 9days round the year  ).... apart from that Australia is definitely not a bad place to live in....u may not get a lot of money but surely u will have peace of mind....please dont be negative....atleast give it a go....u would never know how things r over here until u actually come and experience for urself...


Hi Sydneynsw

AS I can see you are in the same occupation code of mine. we all agree Sydney is a great place to live but the recent economic condition is giving us shock about the job market. Is it possible for you "How to survive this economic condition"

Thanks


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

prototype_nsx said:


> got me grant  applied on 14th jan 2013 grant on 21st Aug Entry before 1 Dec.


Congrats mate!


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi... have anyone noticed the updates in immi account? For health section it no longer shows "No health examination is required.....", instead, it's showing "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

Moreover, instead of showing "processing" beside each applicant, it's now showing "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you".

Furthermore, in the "View correspondence" link under "Related Links", it lists almost all the email communication from CO by date....


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi... have anyone noticed the updates in immi account? For health section it no longer shows "No health examination is required.....", instead, it's showing "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> Moreover, instead of showing "processing" beside each applicant, it's now showing "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you".
> 
> Furthermore, in the "View correspondence" link under "Related Links", it lists almost all the email communication from CO by date....


Bro, I don't see any problem in your immiaccount, its absolutely normal...:music: :roll:

Cheers


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Bro, I don't see any problem in your immiaccount, its absolutely normal...:music: :roll:
> 
> Cheers


I didn't say it was a problem... I just mentioned the changes that I noticed


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I heard now a days people are making more phone calls and asking for processing status thats why this change has been brough to invite the applicant that immi will contact with them when time will come.



ashifiqbal said:


> Hi... have anyone noticed the updates in immi account? For health section it no longer shows "No health examination is required.....", instead, it's showing "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> Moreover, instead of showing "processing" beside each applicant, it's now showing "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you".
> 
> Furthermore, in the "View correspondence" link under "Related Links", it lists almost all the email communication from CO by date....


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I heard now a days people are making more phone calls and asking for processing status thats why this change has been brough to invite the applicant that immi will contact with them when time will come.


Yeah... that might be the reason... 

I think the day is not far when there will be no dependency on free mail service providers like yahoo, hotmail, gmail etc for communication between the department and the applicants... someday immiaccount itself will have all the correspondence listed the way we see in outsourcing sites like freelancer, elance etc where both the parties communicate in the same thread...


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

My Driving license is also more than 3 years old but it is not digital (I mean without chip). Can anyone suggest, whether I should take International license from BD or not? Thanks



Sahrear said:


> Hi All
> 
> I think getting the driving license in NSW is one of the burning question in our forum  So here I go again to share my experience which might be helpful to you. *Like before the only reason i'm sharing now is that i got my full unrestricted NSW driving license yesterday. *  Therefore I believe i'm in best position to share now:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Hi Sydneynsw
> 
> AS I can see you are in the same occupation code of mine. we all agree Sydney is a great place to live but the recent economic condition is giving us shock about the job market. Is it possible for you "How to survive this economic condition"
> 
> Thanks


I am at a junior role so wouldn't have much clue about how things work at senior intermediate level, however key to getting a job is being persistant. Many people give up after 3-4 months and get so busy with their odd jobs and then complaint that they couldn't find a proper job, when the reality is they just stop looking for one. The major reason behind this is junior roles in accounting field aren't well paid and there is no opportunity for overtime pay, therefore it is easier to earn more money by working in a chicken shop (for instance) for long hours.

In terms of employers their priority is local experience. Thus 1st job is the most difficult to land on and can take considerable amount of time and effort, but as I said u got to be focused and keep trying harder. Once u land a job attempting chartered accounting is usually the way to lead to better pay if u r in a CA firm.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> My Driving license is also more than 3 years old but it is not digital (I mean without chip). Can anyone suggest, whether I should take International license from BD or not? Thanks


Hi, You must get the new chip enabled driving license from BRTA to have it smoothly processed here. Thanks.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> Sobhan bhai, whats the current status? Got any mail from CO?


Na Bhai, still no email. I don't know whats going on. Should I wait or contact CO again?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Two Nice messages provided by you which should have keep us focus and ready.

May I know one thing. To get a job or try to get a job what processes one should follow? like: contacting agent / Hard copy / online apply / seek etc... How one should try?

We understand you must have gone through a lot of struggle as everyone need to. So, if you could share the processes from your own experience and knowledge then that would be much helpful.





Sydneynsw said:


> I am at a junior role so wouldn't have much clue about how things work at senior intermediate level, however key to getting a job is being persistant. Many people give up after 3-4 months and get so busy with their odd jobs and then complaint that they couldn't find a proper job, when the reality is they just stop looking for one. The major reason behind this is junior roles in accounting field aren't well paid and there is no opportunity for overtime pay, therefore it is easier to earn more money by working in a chicken shop (for instance) for long hours.
> 
> In terms of employers their priority is local experience. Thus 1st job is the most difficult to land on and can take considerable amount of time and effort, but as I said u got to be focused and keep trying harder. Once u land a job attempting chartered accounting is usually the way to lead to better pay if u r in a CA firm.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Sahrear said:


> Hi, You must get the new chip enabled driving license from BRTA to have it smoothly processed here. Thanks.


Dear Sahrear bhaiya,

Thank you very much Sahrear bhai for your post. My license is more than two years old, so does it have to be three years old to sit for the knowledge test? 

Also what do you mean by unrestricted NSW Driving license, can't you drive in other states as well with your NSW license. 

Thanks

Abdullah


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Two Nice messages provided by you which should have keep us focus and ready.
> 
> May I know one thing. To get a job or try to get a job what processes one should follow? like: contacting agent / Hard copy / online apply / seek etc... How one should try?
> 
> We understand you must have gone through a lot of struggle as everyone need to. So, if you could share the processes from your own experience and knowledge then that would be much helpful.


By the grace of Allah I did not have to struggle a lot. I did my bachelor here and made it through an unpaid entry level internship role which later led to a permanent paid role, however that would not be the path for direct migrants to land on a job. For direct migrants I have the following tips from my limited knowledge of the market (order the following as per ur own preference):
- prepare the best resume and linkedin profile as u can and include ur linkedin id in ur resume
- make sure ur voicemail sounds professional
- apply for professional jobs online (most of them would be through agents), then call the agent to introduce urself and emphasize that u r interested in the role and have already submitted ur resume
- if u have any questions about the role call agent before u send the resume out so that u r clear about what they want and change ur resume accordingly
- please customize ur resume for each job and prepare a cover letter that is in line with the requirement. This shows that u r serious about the role.
- while trying for professional roles online, drop cv for odd jobs door to door around the area u live in as most small shop would never advertise online and also follow up every 2 wks if they need staff. If u r applying for odd jobs in big retails would probably only take online application.

Donno if I have answered ur questions. Feel free to skim through and pull out any info u need and bin the rest. Its perhaps a bit too long to digest.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Dear Sahrear bhaiya,
> 
> Thank you very much Sahrear bhai for your post. My license is more than two years old, so does it have to be three years old to sit for the knowledge test?
> 
> ...


No license is required for knowledge test.

Once u pass knowledge test u get a learner license means u can only drive with a full license holder sitting beside u at all times. Then once u pass a driving test u get a red P with which u can drive alone but up to 90kmph. Then after a yr there is an online test u sit for which gives u a green P (speed limit 100kmph). U hold this for another 2 or 2yrs and give a final driving exam for unrestricted license with which u can drive as fast as the road allows for.

And if u r a under 25 there is additional log book requirements. For more info go to rms.gov.au. Phewww long process isn't it?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Sydneynsw said:


> No license is required for knowledge test.
> 
> Once u pass knowledge test u get a learner license means u can only drive with a full license holder sitting beside u at all times. Then once u pass a driving test u get a red P with which u can drive alone but up to 90kmph. Then after a yr there is an online test u sit for which gives u a green P (speed limit 100kmph). U hold this for another 2 or 2yrs and give a final driving exam for unrestricted license with which u can drive as fast as the road allows for.
> 
> And if u r a under 25 there is additional log book requirements. For more info go to rms.gov.au. Phewww long process isn't it?


can you advise me as per my situation. as my license is more than two years old, do i need to start from the scratch or can't i get a probationary license through which i can drive alone within some speed limit...don't care how much time it takes to get a full driving license.

Thanks

:target:


----------



## imtiaz2607 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Mamum Bhai,

I have lodged my Application on 19th June 2014.
Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (class SP)
How Long this will take to get a CO?
Is this subclass & Subclass 190 are under same priority?
Need your help.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> can you advise me as per my situation. as my license is more than two years old, do i need to start from the scratch or can't i get a probationary license through which i can drive alone within some speed limit...don't care how much time it takes to get a full driving license.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :target:


please check on rms.nsw.gov.au. It will have answers to all ur questions. I do not have much knowledge on overseas driver's license holders.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Two Nice messages provided by you which should have keep us focus and ready.
> 
> May I know one thing. To get a job or try to get a job what processes one should follow? like: contacting agent / Hard copy / online apply / seek etc... How one should try?
> 
> We understand you must have gone through a lot of struggle as everyone need to. So, if you could share the processes from your own experience and knowledge then that would be much helpful.


Experience tells me that going after agents is a waste of time. I no longer deal with them. I found that applying directly to the company brings much better result.

At the beginning, I have used Gumtree to get some contract roles. Gumtree is specially good to get casual roles when you do not have local experience. Once you have some local experience, you will be better off if you use Seek.

Source: I have been working in Australia for last 4 years.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Dear Sahrear bhaiya,
> 
> Thank you very much Sahrear bhai for your post. My license is more than two years old, so does it have to be three years old to sit for the knowledge test?
> 
> ...



You will be able to drive first 3 months with your Bangladeshi license. In the meantime, just sit for both the knowledge test and practical test. If you pass both of them, you will get an open license, which does not have any restriction.


It does not need to be 3 years old. As long as you have valid bangladeshi license, you will be fine.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

imtiaz2607 said:


> Hi Mamum Bhai,
> 
> I have lodged my Application on 19th June 2014.
> Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (class SP)
> ...


So its 489, right !! :tea:

Actually, 190 & 489 got into same priority group and obviously 489 gets preferred over 190 as DIBP wants to place ppl in the regional area. 

One good news in this category is that you won't face any long security check unlike 189 bd applicants :bounce:....So, normally it takes 10 weeks to get a CO & within 3 to 4 months, you can expect to get your case finalized. in addition, you can follow another thread "489 and its progress"(please find the thread by yourself)

Hope this helps...I am telling you this based on my senior colleague's experiences recently. 

Cheers

Abdullah
:tea:


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys, I am requested for Medical and Character certificate.. as you can see it's 11 months from visa lodgment....will wait for your opinion


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Guys, I am requested for Medical and Character certificate.. as you can see it's 11 months from visa lodgment....will wait for your opinion


keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Guys, I am requested for Medical and Character certificate.. as you can see it's 11 months from visa lodgment....will wait for your opinion


Seems that good news is not far from you.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear seniors,

I been assigned CO after a long 7 month wait, and CO asked for my skill assessment certified copy and medical test which I have already provided. My query is can I upload more doc (i.e. previous company payslip,appointment letter,salary cert) as I didn't provided it before, bcoz my wrong understanding on these doc required to be uploaded. Please advice in this regard.

Regards


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys I have been asked to submit my tax document. Which Tax Document should i submit? My employer tax assessment or NBR tax copy?


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

i was asked by team 13 to submit form- 80 and form-1221 again. whats the hell is this. at the end of 18 month they asked for it again.


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear all,
I have been contacted by adelaide.gsm.team13 earlier. Please see my timeline in my signature.

I am confused about the term CO ASSIGNED as I was not contacted by anyone telling me I am your CO. I am assuming my CO is still not assigned. Am I right ?

How much average time it takes for BD applicants to be assigned CO ?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Seems that good news is not far from you.


What is the deadline? Is it 4 weeks?
What will be the easiest way to get PCC done?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Guys I have been asked to submit my tax document. Which Tax Document should i submit? My employer tax assessment or NBR tax copy?


In my case, I submitted TIN certificate.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Guys, I am requested for Medical and Character certificate.. as you can see it's 11 months from visa lodgment....will wait for your opinion


Good news. As they requested, u can't ignore.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> I been assigned CO after a long 7 month wait, and CO asked for my skill assessment certified copy and medical test which I have already provided. My query is can I upload more doc (i.e. previous company payslip,appointment letter,salary cert) as I didn't provided it before, bcoz my wrong understanding on these doc required to be uploaded. Please advice in this regard.
> 
> Regards


why do you want to upload company payslips, etc..did u claim experiences points?? if yes, now you can email to CO as you must have got some dedicated email of the team but before that ask the CO if she needs these docs, plus explain the situation why you want to send these docs now....

React quickly man, by this time, you must have been celebrating ...:music: :roll:


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> What is the deadline? Is it 4 weeks?
> What will be the easiest way to get PCC done?


Yes normally they provide 28 days deadline. Please go to the dhaka metropolitan police website for pcc procedure. It takes 7 days in dhaka to get the pcc.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Guys I have been asked to submit my tax document. Which Tax Document should i submit? My employer tax assessment or NBR tax copy?


Both. Provide as much as possible


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

msobhan said:


> Na Bhai, still no email. I don't know whats going on. Should I wait or contact CO again?


Please call ur CO immediately.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> Please call ur CO immediately.


Thanks bhai

I will call. Is this the number 131881? or do you know ay other number.


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

Dear honorable forum members,
I am pleased to let u know that by the grace of almighty Allah I have been granted Australian PR yesterday.

I used to be a silent member of this forum. This is the place which kept me alive in this journey of extreme paitance. I am greatful to every memeber of this forum who shared their experience and thoughts around immigration.

Wish me and my family for the new journey. Hope all of you also get your grant soon.

I am a mechanical engineer applied for 189 visa subclass on 19th June, 2013 and front loaded all my docs including meds and PCC. Got my grant letter yesterday stating my initial date of entry must be before 28th September, 2014.!!!

Still thinking what should I do.

Best wishes to all


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

User myself said:


> Dear honorable forum members,
> I am pleased to let u know that by the grace of almighty Allah I have been granted Australian PR yesterday.
> 
> I used to be a silent member of this forum. This is the place which kept me alive in this journey of extreme paitance. I am greatful to every memeber of this forum who shared their experience and thoughts around immigration.
> ...


Congratulations brother/sister. At least one of us got relieved from the mental torture. Make sure you book your flight at least 15 days before the deadline to allow for unforeseen circumstances such as flight cancellation etc. Good luck.


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations brother/sister. At least one of us got relieved from the mental torture. Make sure you book your flight at least 15 days before the deadline to allow for unforeseen circumstances such as flight cancellation etc. Good luck.


Thanks for the advice Australia1


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

User myself said:


> Dear honorable forum members,
> I am pleased to let u know that by the grace of almighty Allah I have been granted Australian PR yesterday.
> 
> I used to be a silent member of this forum. This is the place which kept me alive in this journey of extreme paitance. I am greatful to every memeber of this forum who shared their experience and thoughts around immigration.
> ...



Very good news brother.............Congrats


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

User myself said:


> Dear honorable forum members,
> I am pleased to let u know that by the grace of almighty Allah I have been granted Australian PR yesterday.
> 
> I used to be a silent member of this forum. This is the place which kept me alive in this journey of extreme paitance. I am greatful to every memeber of this forum who shared their experience and thoughts around immigration.
> ...


Congrates Brother !!! May I know, from which Uni you completed your M.Eng Degree?? as nowadays, they are reluctant to assess of many uni degrees...

eace: :drum:


----------



## imtiaz2607 (Aug 24, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> So its 489, right !! :tea:
> 
> Actually, 190 & 489 got into same priority group and obviously 489 gets preferred over 190 as DIBP wants to place ppl in the regional area.
> 
> ...


Hi Mamun Bhai,

Many thnaks for your Suggestions. The information you shared, my agent told me same. the problem is boss...i have applied on 19th June & this is been more thn 2 months.
Is the any Queue?

Some saying, i have to wait more than months.
I am so confused.

rgds
Imtiaz


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

User myself said:


> Dear honorable forum members,
> I am pleased to let u know that by the grace of almighty Allah I have been granted Australian PR yesterday.
> 
> I used to be a silent member of this forum. This is the place which kept me alive in this journey of extreme paitance. I am greatful to every memeber of this forum who shared their experience and thoughts around immigration.
> ...


congrats! 14months ..not bad at all..


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> Congrates Brother !!! May I know, from which Uni you completed your M.Eng Degree?? as nowadays, they are reluctant to assess of many uni degrees...
> 
> eace: :drum:


Thanks. I have graduated from IUT.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

HI EVERYONE

FINALLY AFTER 22 MONTHS BY HE GRACE OF ALLAH I HAVE RECEIVED THE GRANT LETTER. First entry by 30 july 2015.

Thanks everyone in the forum for the support.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

msobhan said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> FINALLY AFTER 22 MONTHS BY HE GRACE OF ALLAH I HAVE RECEIVED THE GRANT LETTER. First entry by 30 july 2015.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for the support.


congrats!


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

User myself said:


> Thanks. I have graduated from IUT.


Congrats frn.......update your time line........u have little time for initial entry.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

msobhan said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> FINALLY AFTER 22 MONTHS BY HE GRACE OF ALLAH I HAVE RECEIVED THE GRANT LETTER. First entry by 30 july 2015.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for the support.


Congrats again..


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> why do you want to upload company payslips, etc..did u claim experiences points?? if yes, now you can email to CO as you must have got some dedicated email of the team but before that ask the CO if she needs these docs, plus explain the situation why you want to send these docs now....
> 
> React quickly man, by this time, you must have been celebrating ...:music: :roll:


Dear mamunvega,

thanks for the advice and reply. 

Regards


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats and best of luck.

Very short time is provided to move on. But nothing to do. Hope for the best and book the ticket. 

In case of any assistance please let us know.

Once again all the Best.





User myself said:


> Dear honorable forum members,
> I am pleased to let u know that by the grace of almighty Allah I have been granted Australian PR yesterday.
> 
> I used to be a silent member of this forum. This is the place which kept me alive in this journey of extreme paitance. I am greatful to every memeber of this forum who shared their experience and thoughts around immigration.
> ...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> I been assigned CO after a long 7 month wait, and CO asked for my skill assessment certified copy and medical test which I have already provided. My query is can I upload more doc (i.e. previous company payslip,appointment letter,salary cert) as I didn't provided it before, bcoz my wrong understanding on these doc required to be uploaded. Please advice in this regard.
> 
> Regards


As I always did. Initially I have uploaded most of the thing front loaded. after that when CO assigned whatever CO asked I have uploaded. When CO asked I have upload payslips, appointment letters, salary certs etc. 

But i may not be the ideal case as my visa took 15 months.

It is good idea that you can ask CO if these things are required or not. if did not get any response you can just upload them in the immi portal. You never know which one clicks.

Best of luck.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

CONGRATS Brother. 

A long wait along with last moment tensions included. You have been tested to the fullest. 

May Allah be with you and start preparing for the new journey. 

Best of Luck. 



msobhan said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> FINALLY AFTER 22 MONTHS BY HE GRACE OF ALLAH I HAVE RECEIVED THE GRANT LETTER. First entry by 30 july 2015.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for the support.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

msobhan said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> FINALLY AFTER 22 MONTHS BY HE GRACE OF ALLAH I HAVE RECEIVED THE GRANT LETTER. First entry by 30 july 2015.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for the support.


Warm congratulations brother. ... Best of luck for the rest


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Congrats and best of luck.
> 
> Very short time is provided to move on. But nothing to do. Hope for the best and book the ticket.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

User myself said:


> Dear honorable forum members,
> I am pleased to let u know that by the grace of almighty Allah I have been granted Australian PR yesterday.
> 
> I used to be a silent member of this forum. This is the place which kept me alive in this journey of extreme paitance. I am greatful to every memeber of this forum who shared their experience and thoughts around immigration.
> ...


Congratulations . Best wishes for you future journey.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

imtiaz2607 said:


> Hi Mamun Bhai,
> 
> Many thnaks for your Suggestions. The information you shared, my agent told me same. the problem is boss...i have applied on 19th June & this is been more thn 2 months.
> Is the any Queue?
> ...


Dear Bro,

Just Wait Up...absolutely nothing to worry about...to me, It was 113 days but no response from a CO or whatsoever but i called them after watching the WC Football and got to know that I have got no CO and my Case is unassigned...but after 4 days it was like VOILA....Granted !!!

So be patient and lead a normal life...


:music: :music: ray2:


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

msobhan said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> FINALLY AFTER 22 MONTHS BY HE GRACE OF ALLAH I HAVE RECEIVED THE GRANT LETTER. First entry by 30 july 2015.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for the support.


Congratulations . It's quite a long journey you had. Best wishes to you.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

msobhan said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> FINALLY AFTER 22 MONTHS BY HE GRACE OF ALLAH I HAVE RECEIVED THE GRANT LETTER. First entry by 30 july 2015.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for the support.


Congrates Brother msobhan !! surely, your patience paid u off !! 

When & where you are planning to move, what's your occupation code? :third:

eace: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

User myself said:


> Dear honorable forum members,
> I am pleased to let u know that by the grace of almighty Allah I have been granted Australian PR yesterday.
> 
> I used to be a silent member of this forum. This is the place which kept me alive in this journey of extreme paitance. I am greatful to every memeber of this forum who shared their experience and thoughts around immigration.
> ...


Alhamdulliah....btw is your entry date is this Sept......


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

msobhan said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> FINALLY AFTER 22 MONTHS BY HE GRACE OF ALLAH I HAVE RECEIVED THE GRANT LETTER. First entry by 30 july 2015.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for the support.


Congrats msobhan......


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

User myself said:


> Dear honorable forum members,
> I am pleased to let u know that by the grace of almighty Allah I have been granted Australian PR yesterday.
> 
> I used to be a silent member of this forum. This is the place which kept me alive in this journey of extreme paitance. I am greatful to every memeber of this forum who shared their experience and thoughts around immigration.
> ...


Cingrats mate! Did you have to do medical again?


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> One of my colleague's friend lodged visa (189) on Jan,2014. He was asked for PCC and MED few days before. So, he wanted to know about security check via mail and his CO confirmed that,his security check is finished. And visa will be granted after 45 working days from receiving PCC/MED.
> 
> As, I have not heard directly from anyone.It seems quite unrealistic to me. Specially, compared to all other 189 applicant.
> 
> ...



Did your friend get the grant?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

My CO asked for point claim evidence for employment. He asked for tax documents. Problem is that i do not have pay slips for 5 years and my tax return started from 2nd year of my employment.


----------



## tauhid0537 (Aug 4, 2014)

suman.cuet said:


> What is the process to add new born baby? I mailed on 1-Aug-14 to both Brisbane GSM Team 33 and GSM Brisbane Team to update; but no reply yet. Need help from experts. Any form need to be filled? Does Team 13 need to be updated?


Hello,
Congratulations with your new born baby. 
Just Wait. Make Birth Certificate and Passport of your baby. CO Will ask your baby's birth certificate and Passport. 

Thanks


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> My CO asked for point claim evidence for employment. He asked for tax documents. Problem is that i do not have pay slips for 5 years and my tax return started from 2nd year of my employment.


Provide them with as many tax certificates that you have. Try to provide at least one payslip from each quarter and also send them your salary account statement for the whole period so that they can track the amount mentioned in the payslip to the amount mentioned in the bank statement.

I have provided only one tax certificate (current one), 12 payslips covering 3 years, bank statement for those 3 years, appointment letter, promotion letter, salary adjustment letter, work reference letter and skilled employment assessment letter from skill assessment authority. Hope this helps.


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Alhamdulliah....btw is your entry date is this Sept......


Thanks....u r correct. Good thing came with a twist of short preparation time for initial entry.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Brother problem is that, i claimed point from May 2009 but i have payslip from June 2010. However, i have bank statement for whole period where it is mentioned that my salary was credited in 25th day of every month 




Australia1 said:


> Provide them with as many tax certificates that you have. Try to provide at least one payslip from each quarter and also send them your salary account statement for the whole period so that they can track the amount mentioned in the payslip to the amount mentioned in the bank statement.
> 
> I have provided only one tax certificate (current one), 12 payslips covering 3 years, bank statement for those 3 years, appointment letter, promotion letter, salary adjustment letter, work reference letter and skilled employment assessment letter from skill assessment authority. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Brother problem is that, i claimed point from May 2009 but i have payslip from June 2010. However, i have bank statement for whole period where it is mentioned that my salary was credited in 25th day of every month


I had the same problem and it worked out. I worked at a company that was starting up and they did not have a Payroll system in place issuing Payslips for the first 8 months, but I had bank statements ........


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Brother, then should i submit my bank statement for the five years where it is clearly mentioned in the narration field "salary for the month of...." on 25th of every month for last 5 years?



TheExpatriate said:


> I had the same problem and it worked out. I worked at a company that was starting up and they did not have a Payroll system in place issuing Payslips for the first 8 months, but I had bank statements ........


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Brother, then should i submit my bank statement for the five years where it is clearly mentioned in the narration field "salary for the month of...." on 25th of every month for last 5 years?


yes


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

User myself said:


> Dear honorable forum members,
> I am pleased to let u know that by the grace of almighty Allah I have been granted Australian PR yesterday.
> 
> I used to be a silent member of this forum. This is the place which kept me alive in this journey of extreme paitance. I am greatful to every memeber of this forum who shared their experience and thoughts around immigration.
> ...


Congratulations Bhaia ! When did CO ask for Medical and PCC? And how long u had to wait to get grant after sending PCC and Medical? I want to know your team and CO name as well.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Sun10 said:


> Did your friend get the grant?


NOT YET :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

User myself said:


> Dear honorable forum members,
> I am pleased to let u know that by the grace of almighty Allah I have been granted Australian PR yesterday.
> 
> I used to be a silent member of this forum. This is the place which kept me alive in this journey of extreme paitance. I am greatful to every memeber of this forum who shared their experience and thoughts around immigration.
> ...



Hi Bro, Congratulations...!!! you should simply fly to Aus ... get yourself well prepared with proper CV .. try SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree ... Insha Allah you will get a good job there.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

msobhan said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> FINALLY AFTER 22 MONTHS BY HE GRACE OF ALLAH I HAVE RECEIVED THE GRANT LETTER. First entry by 30 july 2015.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for the support.


Hi Bro MSobhan, Great news !!! it is certainly a loooong wait! .... wish you best of luck in Aus.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> My CO asked for point claim evidence for employment. He asked for tax documents. Problem is that i do not have pay slips for 5 years and my tax return started from 2nd year of my employment.



In my case first employer did not provided payslips ever and even the salary was irregular. So, What I did I made a sheet of paper where i mentioned the duration, mode of payment and a full table of salary for the duration and get it signed from my old employer Accounts.

In case of Tax documents as much as you can. Provide bank statement if requested for. In my case my 1st year salary was not even taxable. that i mentioned in the reply to CO in mail body only.

It is not mandatory to follow the same process but it is necessary to provide as much document as possible to satisfy CO. 

Make sure you do not skip any doc. This is very very important.


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Congratulations Bhaia ! When did CO ask for Medical and PCC? And how long u had to wait to get grant after sending PCC and Medical? I want to know your team and CO name as well.


Thanks
CO didn't get the chance for asking, I front loaded all documents including Med and PCC during my application last year June.

It was Adelaide team 8 at the beginning. Later on I have experienced different CO replying to my queries.

Initial of my CO is CK.


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Congratulations . Best wishes for you future journey.


Thanks OZHope


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

User myself said:


> Thanks
> CO didn't get the chance for asking, I front loaded all documents including Med and PCC during my application last year June.
> 
> It was Adelaide team 8 at the beginning. Later on I have experienced different CO replying to my queries.
> ...


I also have team 8..n different co s a're dealing my case now...


----------



## User myself (May 1, 2014)

shukti said:


> I also have team 8..n different co s a're dealing my case now...


Don't worry. It will come to you eventually. knocking the CO regarding the status on a regular interval can be useful sometimes. At least I believe it helped in my case.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Dear Forum Members,

I would like to get some suggestion on my query. I never lodged a tax return during my work tenure (2008-2012) in BD, I think it wasn't taxable either. Can I still lodge a tax return through NBR for that tenure. 

I am not yet asked by CO regarding tax documents, just getting prepared. 

Any ideas will be highly appreciated.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot brother 



Pothik said:


> In my case first employer did not provided payslips ever and even the salary was irregular. So, What I did I made a sheet of paper where i mentioned the duration, mode of payment and a full table of salary for the duration and get it signed from my old employer Accounts.
> 
> In case of Tax documents as much as you can. Provide bank statement if requested for. In my case my 1st year salary was not even taxable. that i mentioned in the reply to CO in mail body only.
> 
> ...


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Need Suggestion from expert please--

I need to add my new born baby. Mailed to Brisbane team with Birth Certificate and Receipt of Passport Application, but no reply........

Should I wait till getting passport of new born baby, or upload Form 1022 (without passport information) to online? Any other form need to upload?


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Thanks a lot brother


Hi,

Haven't you submitted any supporting document against you employment? for any of your employer?

Or

your CO asked for specific employer? (i.e previous employer, accept current company)

Regards


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

He asked for the evidence of my employment for that i claim points. I submitted the tax documents, my appointment letter, my bank statement where is salary is credited for the entire period to meet the query. I have applied through agent.



Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Haven't you submitted any supporting document against you employment? for any of your employer?
> 
> ...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello ladies and gentlemen, I called up brisbane team today and the co said she will go though my application and let me know if anything further is required. When I asked him specifically if the security checks have been completed, he said he cannot confirm.

Just now I received an email from them requesting me to submit my PCC only. I have been already requested med and pcc once in July 2013. I will call them up tomorrow again to end the suspense but whats your take on this considering my timeline?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Insalah you wil have grant soon. But, my suggestion is not to call them again and again since DIBP is receiving many calls and they specifically said in immi that they will contact with the applicant.



Australia1 said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen, I called up brisbane team today and the co said she will go though my application and let me know if anything further is required. When I asked him specifically if the security checks have been completed, he said he cannot confirm.
> 
> Just now I received an email from them requesting me to submit my PCC only. I have been already requested med and pcc once in July 2013. I will call them up tomorrow again to end the suspense but whats your take on this considering my timeline?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Insallah you wil have grant soon. But, my suggestion is not to call them again and again since DIBP is receiving many calls and they specifically said in immi that they will contact with the applicant.



Australia1 said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen, I called up brisbane team today and the co said she will go though my application and let me know if anything further is required. When I asked him specifically if the security checks have been completed, he said he cannot confirm.
> 
> Just now I received an email from them requesting me to submit my PCC only. I have been already requested med and pcc once in July 2013. I will call them up tomorrow again to end the suspense but whats your take on this considering my timeline?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen, I called up brisbane team today and the co said she will go though my application and let me know if anything further is required. When I asked him specifically if the security checks have been completed, he said he cannot confirm.
> 
> Just now I received an email from them requesting me to submit my PCC only. I have been already requested med and pcc once in July 2013. I will call them up tomorrow again to end the suspense but whats your take on this considering my timeline?


just submit the new PCC ASAP... if possible submit it yesterday...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

You can call if you want. It is always better to get cleared. 

But Submit the PCC ASAP. In most cases people get the grant very soon after they submit the PCC.





Australia1 said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen, I called up brisbane team today and the co said she will go though my application and let me know if anything further is required. When I asked him specifically if the security checks have been completed, he said he cannot confirm.
> 
> Just now I received an email from them requesting me to submit my PCC only. I have been already requested med and pcc once in July 2013. I will call them up tomorrow again to end the suspense but whats your take on this considering my timeline?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

syeem said:


> just submit the new PCC ASAP... if possible submit it yesterday...


Yes Syeem I will. Actually, harassment involved in obtaining pcc is one of the reasons why I want to leave to another country 

Are you the same Syeem who I met last year in the OTHER fourm?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

yes


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Insallah you wil have grant soon. But, my suggestion is not to call them again and again since DIBP is receiving many calls and they specifically said in immi that they will contact with the applicant.


Agree with bdapplicant.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

User myself said:


> Dear honorable forum members,
> I am pleased to let u know that by the grace of almighty Allah I have been granted Australian PR yesterday.
> 
> I used to be a silent member of this forum. This is the place which kept me alive in this journey of extreme paitance. I am greatful to every memeber of this forum who shared their experience and thoughts around immigration.
> ...


Great news brother. May ALLAH bless you and your family. Wishing you good luck for the new journey.
As you don't have much time you should act fast. Book your air ticket ASAP (that means right now if possible).
Pray for all others in this forum?
Where are you heading?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Guys, I am requested for Medical and Character certificate.. as you can see it's 11 months from visa lodgment....will wait for your opinion


Submit your med & pcc asap.
Insha allah you will receive your grant soon.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Dear brothers & sisters,

RAHMAN, RASHED - IMMI Grant Notification - 27 August 2014 4:45 pm


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

rashed-rahman said:


> Dear brothers & sisters,
> 
> RAHMAN, RASHED - IMMI Grant Notification - 27 August 2014 4:45 pm


Congrats......


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> yes


Pomsinoz?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

yep


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> yep


Good to see u here bro...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats  whats your initial entry date?



rashed-rahman said:


> Dear brothers & sisters,
> 
> RAHMAN, RASHED - IMMI Grant Notification - 27 August 2014 4:45 pm


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Good to see u here bro...


likewise... what was your nick there?


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> likewise... what was your nick there?


I am also a june applicant like u

I joined at end of Oct as SN....asked a few questions to Syed21.....

have no idea wht happened to other june applicants....


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

hung themselves like us i guess... LoL


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rashed-rahman said:


> Dear brothers & sisters,
> 
> RAHMAN, RASHED - IMMI Grant Notification - 27 August 2014 4:45 pm


Warm Congratulations. ....


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats  May Allah Bless you and your family.




rashed-rahman said:


> Dear brothers & sisters,
> 
> RAHMAN, RASHED - IMMI Grant Notification - 27 August 2014 4:45 pm


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> He asked for the evidence of my employment for that i claim points. I submitted the tax documents, my appointment letter, my bank statement where is salary is credited for the entire period to meet the query. I have applied through agent.


Dear,

It's great that you managed to provide all requested docs, my query to you was have you not provided any document before, mean at the time of lodgement? and that is the reason CO asked for your employment proof docs. What was your total duration of experience? Did you provided bank statement/Tax return for the whole period of employment?

thanks in advance for the clarification. 

regards


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

My appointment letter was given initially during lodgement of file @ DIBP. But CO asked for extra tax documents recently. 5 years experience. i pprovided bank statement of 5 years and tax certificate from my employee not from NBR.



Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear,
> 
> It's great that you managed to provide all requested docs, my query to you was have you not provided any document before, mean at the time of lodgement? and that is the reason CO asked for your employment proof docs. What was your total duration of experience? Did you provided bank statement/Tax return for the whole period of employment?
> 
> ...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> My appointment letter was given initially during lodgement of file @ DIBP. But CO asked for extra tax documents recently. 5 years experience. i pprovided bank statement of 5 years and tax certificate from my employee not from NBR.


I submitted TIN certificate.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Dear brothers & sisters,
> 
> RAHMAN, RASHED - IMMI Grant Notification - 27 August 2014 4:45 pm


Alhamdu Lillah. Great news.
Pray to almighty ALLAH for this blessing. Pray for others too.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Dear brothers & sisters,
> 
> RAHMAN, RASHED - IMMI Grant Notification - 27 August 2014 4:45 pm


Congratulations  best wishes to you.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> Dear brothers & sisters,
> 
> RAHMAN, RASHED - IMMI Grant Notification - 27 August 2014 4:45 pm


Alhamdulillah...congrats!!!


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> My appointment letter was given initially during lodgement of file @ DIBP. But CO asked for extra tax documents recently. 5 years experience. i pprovided bank statement of 5 years and tax certificate from my employee not from NBR.


Hi,

Thanks for the reply, so it was total of 5 years of experience that you proved with Bank statement/Tax return doc, as you only submitted appointment letter for the company you working. More query....... 

1.was it only one company that you work for this entire 5 years?

2. Did you get your bank statement certified by notary?

regards


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Brother, actually my company provided tax calculation letter on every year. i scanned all the letters for last 5 years and just sent the bank statments to my agent. i dont know bro, how he will submit it.



Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, so it was total of 5 years of experience that you proved with Bank statement/Tax return doc, as you only submitted appointment letter for the company you working. More query.......
> 
> ...


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Congrats  whats your initial entry date?


I have been living in Melbourne for more than 5 years now.. So no innitial entry date..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

guyz who called DIBP..which extension you dialed? as I don't know my co..whom should I call?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Bro this is the single company where i am working for the last 6 years.
regarding notary i actually don't know anything. i just submitted the scan copy to my agent. fact is that i work in a bank and i downloaded the statement s of 6 years of my account, made it PDF and sent to my agent. 



Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, so it was total of 5 years of experience that you proved with Bank statement/Tax return doc, as you only submitted appointment letter for the company you working. More query.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Bro this is the single company where i am working for the last 6 years.
> regarding notary i actually don't know anything. i just submitted the scan copy to my agent. fact is that i work in a bank and i downloaded the statement s of 6 years of my account, made it PDF and sent to my agent.


Dear, 

Thanks again for your answer.

Regards


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Since you lodged 190, you will receive your grant soon.



Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear,
> 
> Thanks again for your answer.
> 
> Regards


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

rashed-rahman said:


> Dear brothers & sisters,
> 
> RAHMAN, RASHED - IMMI Grant Notification - 27 August 2014 4:45 pm



Bro, Good News ..... many Congratulations...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

shukti said:


> guyz who called DIBP..which extension you dialed? as I don't know my co..whom should I call?


You just call the number and whoever picks should be able to update you...!!


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Concessional airfare and baggage allowance
IOM Australia Site


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> I have been living in Melbourne for more than 5 years now.. So no innitial entry date..


Great  InshaAllah you will be getting the Passport in a Year. Best of Luck Brother.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Concessional airfare and baggage allowance
> IOM Australia Site


What is your intention?

I had communicated with them they do Malaysia Airlines only for the Air booking. The Price they have provided me with concession is only 3K/4K taka. And I find other normal agents are giving same or better rate.

I booked Singapore Airlines with 40kg weight (for 1st time migrants) much cheaper than what they have asked for Malaysian Airlines.

So request all to verify and also let me know if I am wrong.

'

To communicate with Bangladesh IOM use bellow mail address:
[email protected]

Or call in the number : 01755 537244
Tel: +8802 988-9765, 988-7978, 988-7980 (Ext.370)


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Of all the 189 grants in this thread for the last several months, was there any grant without CO's request of med and/or pcc? I haven't found any.
> My situation is I've submitted my med and pcc in Dec, 13 and already passed 18 months. Does this mean, I've to wait until Nov 14 for CO's email to submit my med & pcc again?
> Guys. Does anyone aware of this trend?


Did you have to resubmit your PCC and Medical? How long did it take to get gramt after submitting?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

How long it takes to get grant after submitting medical and pcc for 189? I mean what is the trend right now?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> How long it takes to get grant after submitting medical and pcc for 189? I mean what is the trend right now?


It really depends upon CO. 

Sometime CO ask PCC and Medical in advance while External check is still on going. then Time totally depends upon the external check completion.

Else MED takes 20-40 Days and PCC does not take anytime. People those who get PCC call only for the 2nd time gets grant very soon after they submit.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Today I got request for medical and pcc. 
after a long long wait....


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Today I got request for medical and pcc.
> after a long long wait....


Congratulations for upcoming grant.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

How can I call dibp? I tried 61131881. Got nothing.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Congratulations for upcoming grant.


thanks dear.
Can anybody give me information that where i would get HAP ID and e medical referral letter,?
in my application page there is no "organise ur health examination" link
this 2nd time.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> thanks dear.
> Can anybody give me information that where i would get HAP ID and e medical referral letter,?
> in my application page there is no "organise ur health examination" link
> this 2nd time.


send a mail to your GSM Team and ask for it.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> thanks dear.
> Can anybody give me information that where i would get HAP ID and e medical referral letter,?
> in my application page there is no "organise ur health examination" link
> this 2nd time.


I had face similar type problem and got solution from Health Strategies. e-Mail here [email protected] . Your CO team could not help this issue.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

For those who want a cheap fare for their first entry to Aus:
Malaysian Air is offering 200$ return fare from Singapore to Syd/Mel, unbelievable isn't it? so hurry. You can avail this by buying another return from Dac to Sin. Tiger or Biman is a cheap option here.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> For those who want a cheap fare for their first entry to Aus:
> Malaysian Air is offering 200$ return fare from Singapore to Syd/Mel, unbelievable isn't it? so hurry. You can avail this by buying another return from Dac to Sin. Tiger or Biman is a cheap option here.


Just checked and you were right. Sgd 232!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Just checked and you were right. Sgd 232!!!


honestly, after the latest two f**k ups by MH, I wouldn't fly with them even if it was for free.

My wife and I are both visa-upon-arrival in Malaysia, yet we'd never do it. I ended up booking Singaporean (where I can not leave the airport without a visa, while she can if she holds an Australian PR), so I am risking to stay a long time stuck in the airport if I miss my connection, yet it's better than worrying all through the flight


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> honestly, after the latest two f**k ups by MH, I wouldn't fly with them even if it was for free.
> 
> My wife and I are both visa-upon-arrival in Malaysia, yet we'd never do it. I ended up booking Singaporean (where I can not leave the airport without a visa, while she can if she holds an Australian PR), so I am risking to stay a long time stuck in the airport if I miss my connection, yet it's better than worrying all through the flight


I understand. ..make sure to put your seat belts on


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> honestly, after the latest two f**k ups by MH, I wouldn't fly with them even if it was for free.
> 
> My wife and I are both visa-upon-arrival in Malaysia, yet we'd never do it. I ended up booking Singaporean (where I can not leave the airport without a visa, while she can if she holds an Australian PR), so I am risking to stay a long time stuck in the airport if I miss my connection, yet it's better than worrying all through the flight


Really? Aus PR holders are exempt from Singapore visa? is there a link u can provide? If someone books two separate tickets with different carriers with connection at Singapore, then he will have to clear immigration for baggage collection and re check in which will require a visa @ Singapore.


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Just checked and you were right. Sgd 232!!!


please share the link boss


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Seniors,

In my Immia ccount a new field named "Admin Forms Documents" appeared, any idea what this new field is about? However there is no document showing yet.

Regards


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

syeem said:


> send a mail to your GSM Team and ask for it.


just done it


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> just done it


Please contact Health strategies. Your CO will also do the same as me. 


> Hello Mr xxxx,
> 
> Please access your application again, and proceed to the requirements summary page. I have made the “Organise Health Examinations” links available for yourself and your child .
> 
> ...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

bidesh said:


> please share the link boss


https://bookings.malaysiaairlines.com


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> https://bookings.malaysiaairlines.com



Cannot open this link. Says......
*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access / on this server.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Apache Server at bookings.malaysiaairlines.com Port 80


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Please go to Malaysia airlines website and try booking a flight from Singapore to Melbourne. Date I searched was in early October. This should give you the lower rates. Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Really? Aus PR holders are exempt from Singapore visa? is there a link u can provide? If someone books two separate tickets with different carriers with connection at Singapore, then he will have to clear immigration for baggage collection and re check in which will require a visa @ Singapore.


No

Not all Aus PRs are exempt. I am Egyptian, and I am not. It is also not an exemption from visa, it is for short transit outside the airport while on ur way from/to Australia


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> How can I call dibp? I tried 61131881. Got nothing.



Hi,

Try calling this number 611300364613. Hope you get this one through.

Regards


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Seniors,

When does medical assessment start? 

1. Is it ones the clinic uploads the info to DIBP

or

2. After CO is assigned and forward uploaded info by clinic to clear medical status by respective team.

Regards


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Please contact Health strategies. Your CO will also do the same as me.


Thanks mr. Mithu93Ku Vai. 
I have send e-mail to both CO and health.strategies as per ur suggestion.
How long did they delay to give HAP ID and referral letter in your case brother?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Thanks mr. Mithu93Ku Vai.
> I have send e-mail to both CO and health.strategies as per ur suggestion.
> How long did they delay to give HAP ID and referral letter in your case brother?


You have to wait for monday at least!


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Thanks mr. Mithu93Ku Vai.
> I have send e-mail to both CO and health.strategies as per ur suggestion.
> How long did they delay to give HAP ID and referral letter in your case brother?


brother,I got hap id on same attachment in which CO requested for Medical.They provide it as a pdf document.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Dear frns, one of my frns got 189 last week. Before application he used to use an old version passport, then he made a new digital passport and applied for 189. But as a previous record, he also mentioned his old passport number. Now it is found that his visa is granted with the old passport no which is even expired. It is understandable that it is done mistakenly, but we need to inform them and it was done via email as well. Latest news: no response yet. Can anyone pls suggest regarding this situation?


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dear All,

First take my apology for not sharing my news as soon as get it.

Here is my story:

You can get my application date from my signature. I was frustrated like all others and by that I e-mailed/complaint to about my security to IGIS (via on-line) on 22/06/2014 but they reply there is no unaccepted delay in relation to my application and if not finalized i may again complain by December, 2014.

So again i has nothing to do but wait...

But out of no where 1 (one) month late i received an emial asking for updated PCC. so i rust in to it as this was prior to EID vacation and submit just before EID. that is on July 23, 2014.

After having my EID I received the the GRAND latter. On 30/07/2014. 

This forum give me lots of hope and news all the time but i was sailfish and busy with other planning. Sorry guys...please accept my apology.

Oh my initial entry date is 03 Jan, 2015.....Thanks to Allah i dont know how they gave me such a long initial entry date. I am blessed.

Thanks


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Alhamdulillah ...... Congrats  





Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First take my apology for not sharing my news as soon as get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Australia40 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dear all,

with my updated signature with all story...thanks...


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First take my apology for not sharing my news as soon as get it.
> 
> ...


Congrats man........


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First take my apology for not sharing my news as soon as get it.
> 
> ...


oh What a NEWS !! Cpngratulations !!! 

:drum: eace:


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First take my apology for not sharing my news as soon as get it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations brother / sister!!!!

It appears that sometimes complaining to IGIS helps, as I think it did in my case too.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

australia40 said:


> dear all,
> 
> first take my apology for not sharing my news as soon as get it.
> 
> ...



congratulation brother


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> brother,I got hap id on same attachment in which CO requested for Medical.They provide it as a pdf document.


Can anybody tell me whether the Referral letter that I used last time for doing health exam...would work doing health examination this time or not?


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First take my apology for not sharing my news as soon as get it.
> 
> ...


congrachulation :cheer2:


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

hello,
i am new here and dont know how to put a signature? pls tell me the procedure.
thanks


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

diprain said:


> hello,
> i am new here and dont know how to put a signature? pls tell me the procedure.
> thanks


Click on User CP-->Setting and Options-->Edit Signature


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First take my apology for not sharing my news as soon as get it.
> 
> ...



Many Congratulations Bro....


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

i clicked on user cp, then setting and option. but there is no "edit signature" option


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

diprain said:


> i clicked on user cp, then setting and option. but there is no "edit signature" option


It should be there. 2nd line from Setting and Option.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

diprain said:


> i clicked on user cp, then setting and option. but there is no "edit signature" option


To be eligible for that you have to submit at least 5 posts in this forum.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First take my apology for not sharing my news as soon as get it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro...


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Can anybody tell me whether the Referral letter that I used last time for doing health exam...would work doing health examination this time or not?


Before I do medical,the center strictly instrucred they won't do until I provide hap id...that's all I can say


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First take my apology for not sharing my news as soon as get it.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Best of luck.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Australia40 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First take my apology for not sharing my news as soon as get it.
> 
> ...


I also complained to IGIS. They told me to have patience up to September-14. Donno what's going on? Just 3 weeks.ago I was asked to provide additional information in Form 80. 

Anyway bro, warm congratulations.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Missing one vibrant member of this thread = *Sunlight11*. He is silent for a long time!  Do anyone feel him here like me?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Pothik said:


> What is your intention?
> 
> I had communicated with them they do Malaysia Airlines only for the Air booking. The Price they have provided me with concession is only 3K/4K taka. And I find other normal agents are giving same or better rate.
> 
> ...


All I wanted is to give people a link where the procedure is described. That's all.
Your information explains a lot more. Thanks for your update about actual IOM facility and their contact information.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> All I wanted is to give people a link where the procedure is described. That's all.
> Your information explains a lot more. Thanks for your update about actual IOM facility and their contact information.


I thought you wanted to book through them. That is why I pushed a quick reply. 

The people in IOM are good but the think is that they have their own limitation.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Pothik said:


> I thought you wanted to book through them. That is why I pushed a quick reply.
> 
> The people in IOM are good but the think is that they have their own limitation.


Pothik bhai.

How much u paid to SG for your ticket and when u r leaving BD?

I bought a SG ticket on mid Jan at 50k to PERTH !! did anyone get any cheaper ticket than this?

:music:


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Pothik bhai.
> 
> How much u paid to SG for your ticket and when u r leaving BD?
> 
> ...


50k, is it one way or return?


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Passing 14.5 months already.....a Srilankan frnd of mine got his grant in 14.5 days.......don't know how long further I have to wait......frustrating.....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Pothik bhai.
> 
> How much u paid to SG for your ticket and when u r leaving BD?
> 
> ...


I think your airfare is justified from Bangladesh with SG.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Passing 14.5 months already.....a Srilankan frnd of mine got his grant in 14.5 days.......don't know how long further I have to wait......frustrating.....


No worries! You have to wait another two months only. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Passing 14.5 months already.....a Srilankan frnd of mine got his grant in 14.5 days.......don't know how long further I have to wait......frustrating.....


Average waiting time for us is 18 months. Remembering this timeline will help to ease your frustration.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Passing 14.5 months already.....a Srilankan frnd of mine got his grant in 14.5 days.......don't know how long further I have to wait......frustrating.....


you have every right to get frustrated but it's not going to do any good. so, cheer up. meanwhile here's what you can do though, apply for a new PCC and have it ready. if you don't get the grant by the time your current PCC expires then just upload/send the new PCC even if they don't ask for it. i've done the same...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

syeem said:


> you have every right to get frustrated but it's not going to do any good. so, cheer up. meanwhile here's what you can do though, apply for a new PCC and have it ready. if you don't get the grant by the time your current PCC expires then just upload/send the new PCC even if they don't ask for it. i've done the same...


Wise decision...this will gain you at least couple of week


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Before booking I have checked 4/5 places for the Price. Price is always varies 49K to 50K to Perth.

So no worries.




mamunvega said:


> Pothik bhai.
> 
> How much u paid to SG for your ticket and when u r leaving BD?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Missing one vibrant member of this thread = *Sunlight11*. He is silent for a long time!  Do anyone feel him here like me?


I have seen him active in another web forum.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> Before I do medical,the center strictly instrucred they won't do until I provide hap id...that's all I can say


thanks.
that's why I am anxious b'coz not yet get HAP ID,
already 3 days have been past since I got CO's final request and the time limit just 28 days only.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> thanks.
> that's why I am anxious b'coz not yet get HAP ID,
> already 3 days have been past since I got CO's final request and the time limit just 28 days only.


previous Referral Letter and HAP ID not applicable?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulation Australia40. ALLAH is merciful indeed.
Please pray for all other members of this forum.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Missing one vibrant member of this thread = *Sunlight11*. He is silent for a long time!  Do anyone feel him here like me?


We all feel for the members who went silent.


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

I have send for NSW Northern Inland 489 sponsorship, and today I have received the sponsorship. 
I have already launched EOI.
Now, with this ltr from Northern Inland, what should I do? 
Can anyone guide me please!!!


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> you have every right to get frustrated but it's not going to do any good. so, cheer up. meanwhile here's what you can do though, apply for a new PCC and have it ready. if you don't get the grant by the time your current PCC expires then just upload/send the new PCC even if they don't ask for it. i've done the same...


Thanks for the advise mate....


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> thanks.
> that's why I am anxious b'coz not yet get HAP ID,
> already 3 days have been past since I got CO's final request and the time limit just 28 days only.


Any update brother?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> Any update brother?


Today got HAP ID for me and for my family
But again there is a big problem....
They put my old passport No corresponds to my HAP ID...although the CO send VISA APPLICATION Summery with present Passport No..
I again send a e-mail to health department for changing and waiting for response and I'm in a great tense....


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Today got HAP ID for me and for my family
> But again there is a big problem....
> They put my old passport No corresponds to my HAP ID...although the CO send VISA APPLICATION Summery with present Passport No..
> I again send a e-mail to health department for changing and waiting for response and I'm in a great tense....


Old passport, new passport dilemma has also happened in case of my friend's. He got his grant last week but they put his old passport (expired already) number in grant letter. He has emailed to his co and waiting for reply.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Today got HAP ID for me and for my family
> But again there is a big problem....
> They put my old passport No corresponds to my HAP ID...although the CO send VISA APPLICATION Summery with present Passport No..
> I again send a e-mail to health department for changing and waiting for response and I'm in a great tense....


I guess, they set standard time of 28 days to resolve these kind of problems. Medical center takes 2-3 working days to upload documents rather PCC takes more time.
You have 3 more weeks. Inshallah problem will be solved within this time.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> I guess, they set standard time of 28 days to resolve these kind of problems. Medical center takes 2-3 working days to upload documents rather PCC takes more time.
> You have 3 more weeks. Inshallah problem will be solved within this time.


I plan to do medical on next Saturday...dont know whether I get New referral letter with present passport within Saturday or not.
Hope for the best.....


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> I plan to do medical on next Saturday...dont know whether I get New referral letter with present passport within Saturday or not.
> Hope for the best.....


Just do not worry about the timeline of 28 days. If you have valid reason and you can show the proof of delay then they will definitely consider the situation and timeline will not matter in this case.

The only thing matter is the Grant and processing is getting delayed. But InshaAllah Everything will be fine.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*VISA Grant Notification*

ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.

Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014

I submitted First PCC – 7th January 2013 and Medical – 5th march 2013 and 2nd PCC (Only) on 27th December 2013. On 15th August 2014, Team 32 asked me few question regarding educational gap, fund support etc and today I got direct GRANT. Although ASIO/IGIS noticed me on 21st August 2014 that my file is still under security check.

May ALLAH release all of us who are waiting for the GRANT with positive feedback.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Alhamdulillah..we are really happy for you...you waited so long...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> alhamdulillah…………….today i have received the golden mail and the grant letter.
> 
> Our initial entry is 2nd december 2014
> 
> ...


many many congrats man


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Congrates Brother !! Hope, More 189ers join the Grantee groups !!!

:cheer2: : :lol:

izza:


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Alhamdulliah.......Mirza bhai......extremely pleased for you.......keep us in ur dua.......


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Alhamdulillah! Most awaited grant of this forum.May Allah be with you on your next steps


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

shukti said:


> Alhamdulillah..we are really happy for you...you waited so long...


so,where are you planning to go first?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Alhamdulillah......Indeed a great news.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Congrats *mirza_755* and praying for others of this thread for faster grant!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sunlight1 said:


> Thanks Mithu, Rus_Bd and Zolter for recalling me .... hope you guys and others are doing fine.
> 
> Well my previous ID was blocked by the admins 3/4 months back due to some unbelievable reasons, it had over 1200 posts ... so I just saw the above posts and decided to make this new ID..
> 
> ...


All the best! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Mirza bhai you made it and I am very happy for you. Now please pray that we can catch the same plane


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Hi Mirza bhai, a very BiiiiG congratulation! Simply a super Great news! Hope other 189 dwellers will also get their well deserved grant soon...eace:


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

BIG BIG BIG BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGG CONGRATULATION 

May Allah Bless you and your family. 

Pack the Bags quickly and Fly. Best of Luck.



mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Congrats*



mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


A big congratulations to you mirza bhai. You submitted your 2nd pcc on 27th december 2013. Did your CO ask for it or you just uploaded beforehand?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rashed84 said:


> A big congratulations to you mirza bhai. You submitted your 2nd pcc on 27th december 2013. Did your CO ask for it or you just uploaded beforehand?


I uploaded 2nd PCC before asking my CO. Because I got another job offer in another country and had possibilities to leave the country. Therefore I did it.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


The most waiting guy in this forum at last got grant. Warm congratulations. May Allah help all of us.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I uploaded 2nd PCC before asking my CO. Because I got another job offer in another country and had possibilities to leave the country. Therefore I did it.


Mirza vai, I filled up the full Form 80 against DIBP's additional queries. They attached three forms. Form80, educational history & employment history. My agent asked me to fill up only Form 80 and uploaded on 12 August. Did I made a mistake?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Mirza vai, I filled up the full Form 80 against DIBP's additional queries. They attached three forms. Form80, educational history & employment history. My agent asked me to fill up only Form 80 and uploaded on 12 August. Did I made a mistake?


Hi Brother, I would say it is ok. But you should answer specific question that may be more appropriate. However, never be tens for this


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I uploaded 2nd PCC before asking my CO. Because I got another job offer in another country and had possibilities to leave the country. Therefore I did it.


dear brother,
I submitted two pcc from current country of
residence and Bangladesh my countryy of citizen.
My pcc from Bangladesh going to be expired this month.
do I need to submit another pcc from BD although I
am staying outside BD?

regards

rifat


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

*DIBP contact no.*

Hi all,
please give me the no. to call DIBP. I need to call my co.
I cannot figure out the no. to call from overseas.

thanks in advance

rifat


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

rifatja said:


> Hi all,
> please give me the no. to call DIBP. I need to call my co.
> I cannot figure out the no. to call from overseas.
> 
> ...


DIBP NO 61131881 , 00611300364613

Please call exactly at their office opening time thus you can avoid long waiting time

Cheers

:fencing:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rifatja said:


> dear brother,
> I submitted two pcc from current country of
> residence and Bangladesh my countryy of citizen.
> My pcc from Bangladesh going to be expired this month.
> ...


Hi

I submitted PCC as I was decided to leave the country & my 1st PCC was expired. However, it is observed that it is required 18-20 months for Bangladeshi applicant visa processing. More PCC & Medical give you longer timeline for first entry to Aus. If you decide you will move soon, you can arrange another PCC, else you can wait upto 18 months of your application data.

Thanks


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rifatja said:


> Hi all,
> please give me the no. to call DIBP. I need to call my co.
> I cannot figure out the no. to call from overseas.
> 
> ...


This no can help you to call DIBP without any waiting

0061 731 367 000

Although this is known for Brisbane Team, but Adelaide member can also get response from here


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Alhamdulillah. Very happy for you . Best wishes for your future endeavor .


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Alhamdulillah. What a great news.
Please pray for all others in this forum.
Where are you heading brother?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congratulations.



mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Tofayel33 (Mar 11, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


ALHAMDULILLAH brother... You are long waiting and hope for us


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Congrats...wish you luck in next steps...all the best:yo::biggrin1:


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


My heartiest congratulations on your success!


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I uploaded 2nd PCC before asking my CO. Because I got another job offer in another country and had possibilities to leave the country. Therefore I did it.


Mirza vai,

What are you going to do now? Moving to that other country or going to AUS? When and where you are planning to move? Permanent or just 1st Entry ?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

I have lodged my application almost 1 year before.
I am asked for PCC and Medicals 7 months after my security check started.What should I consider, my security check is over? 
I already informed my agent to ask this question to CO.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Congrats vai mirza_755. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi,

Did any one receive VIC SS recently, mine has passed 12 weeks already yesterday. Feeling tensed and restless. Please let me know if anyone has received recently. Thanks

------------------------------------
Visa: 190
ACS Submitted : 27-Mar-14
ACS Assessment Received : 16-May-14 
IELTS : 7.5
Victoria SS Submitted : 31-May-14 
Victoria SS Ack : 02-Jun-14 
Invitation Received :


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Mirza vai,
> 
> What are you going to do now? Moving to that other country or going to AUS? When and where you are planning to move? Permanent or just 1st Entry ?


I have little bit confused because I have two offer from another countries and they have been pushing me to join there ASAP. 

In addition, I must be entered by 2nd dec 2014 in Aus. Lets see, still thinking....


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*VEVO Error*

Hi Guys

Appreciate if anyone guide me what should I do ? I check it several times since yesterday

When I check my VEVO status, it is showing error. But It is ok for my spouse and kid who are secondary applicants.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> I have little bit confused because I have two offer from another countries and they have been pushing me to join there ASAP.
> 
> In addition, I must be entered by 2nd dec 2014 in Aus. Lets see, still thinking....


Best of Luck


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


Dear Mirza755,

Congratulation, beside a query from me

1. Have you asked for 2nd PCC? or your did it as your previous one got passed long period.

2. ASIO/IGIS have they emailed to you?

3. What you explained for education gap and fund.

Thanks in advance for the answer.

Regards


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Mirza755,
> 
> Congratulation, beside a query from me
> 
> ...


1.....I had submitted as my previous PCC expired

2.... Yes

3..... Study for higher education admission in BD, my parents supported me for fund


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

Is there any body from Northern Inland, NSW?
I need some information, as I have got SS from there...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Appreciate if anyone guide me what should I do ? I check it several times since yesterday
> 
> When I check my VEVO status, it is showing error. But It is ok for my spouse and kid who are secondary applicants.


Have tried with your VISA GRANT number? VEVO often shows error with TRN number.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Have tried with your VISA GRANT number? VEVO often shows error with TRN number.


Yes, I have tried for both TRN and VISA grant no, but still show same error message. Even I have tried with Google chrome, internet explorer, mozila


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Yes, I have tried for both TRN and VISA grant no, but still show same error message. Even I have tried with Google chrome, internet explorer, mozila


That must be some technical Glitch. 

Can you see the bellow link there are some error message they have explained and also contact information for quarries.

InshaAllah this is not a bid deal.

Help with VEVO


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> This no can help you to call DIBP without any waiting
> 
> 0061 731 367 000
> 
> Although this is known for Brisbane Team, but Adelaide member can also get response from here


Thank You Mirza vai.
one more clarification. Does renewed pcc need from the both country where I am currently living and the country of citizen though I have not beeen there from long before submitting my pcc?

rifat


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> I have lodged my application almost 1 year before.
> I am asked for PCC and Medicals 7 months after my security check started.What should I consider, my security check is over?
> I already informed my agent to ask this question to CO.


I believe yes. However, you should check with your CO.


My security check has started 6 months ago and I recently enquired my CO and he said my one is still going on.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes!!! The agony ended at last!!!

APPLIED 25 May 2013 GRANTED 4 Sep 2014

Thanks so much guys. I am just short of words at this moment. As soon as I catch my breath back I will get back to you guys again.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Yes!!! The agony ended at last!!!
> 
> APPLIED 25 May 2013 GRANTED 4 Sep 2014
> 
> Thanks so much guys. I am just short of words at this moment. As soon as I catch my breath back I will get back to you guys again.


Congratulations Australia 1........could you please share when did you submitted From 80?.....


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Yes!!! The agony ended at last!!!
> 
> APPLIED 25 May 2013 GRANTED 4 Sep 2014
> 
> Thanks so much guys. I am just short of words at this moment. As soon as I catch my breath back I will get back to you guys again.


Big congrats man.........wish u all the best.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Congratulations Australia 1........could you please share when did you submitted From 80?.....


Thanks. I frontloaded it along with my application last year May.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Yes!!! The agony ended at last!!!
> 
> APPLIED 25 May 2013 GRANTED 4 Sep 2014
> 
> Thanks so much guys. I am just short of words at this moment. As soon as I catch my breath back I will get back to you guys again.


congrats


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Yes!!! The agony ended at last!!!
> 
> APPLIED 25 May 2013 GRANTED 4 Sep 2014
> 
> Thanks so much guys. I am just short of words at this moment. As soon as I catch my breath back I will get back to you guys again.


Congratulations . Best wishes for your future journey.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Yes!!! The agony ended at last!!!
> 
> APPLIED 25 May 2013 GRANTED 4 Sep 2014
> 
> Thanks so much guys. I am just short of words at this moment. As soon as I catch my breath back I will get back to you guys again.



Big big day for you. Great news.
Please pray for all the others who are yet to receive their grant.

I can remember earlier this year 189 member's of this thread were full of frustration. Now we are showering with grants. ALLAH is merciful indeed.

Let us all keep praying for our self and for each other.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

australia1 said:


> yes!!! The agony ended at last!!!
> 
> Applied 25 may 2013 granted 4 sep 2014
> 
> thanks so much guys. I am just short of words at this moment. As soon as i catch my breath back i will get back to you guys again.


ied?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Yes!!! The agony ended at last!!!
> 
> APPLIED 25 May 2013 GRANTED 4 Sep 2014
> 
> Thanks so much guys. I am just short of words at this moment. As soon as I catch my breath back I will get back to you guys again.


Congrats Brother


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rifatja said:


> Thank You Mirza vai.
> one more clarification. Does renewed pcc need from the both country where I am currently living and the country of citizen though I have not beeen there from long before submitting my pcc?
> 
> rifat


If you stayed any country more than 12 months, then you should provide new PCC including home country. 

However, expert are requested for more comments as I have no idea about it in depth


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Yes!!! The agony ended at last!!!
> 
> APPLIED 25 May 2013 GRANTED 4 Sep 2014
> 
> Thanks so much guys. I am just short of words at this moment. As soon as I catch my breath back I will get back to you guys again.


Congrats Brother  May Allah Bless you and your family. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

syeem said:


> ied?


Hi Syeem, its 22 Jan 2015.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats Brother


Thanks Mirza. You are a star!!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you so much brothers and sisters. I am grateful for all the unconditional help that you have offered throughout.

I uploaded my PCC yesterday and this morning I called the brisbane team and asked them if they can now finalise. CO said they cannot confirm when they can finalise but after exactly 1 hour and 20 minutes my grant letter was in my mail box. 

So far I called them twice, once last week when they asked me for PCC and calling today has yielded into me getting granted. Whoever waiting long or waiting after submitting pcc med etc I strongly advise to call them. It works as a reminder. I pray that everyone of us get granted soon.

Key is to have patience and do your usual routine without stressing too much about the visa process. Today or tomorrow everyone gets granted between 12 to 22 months. Good luck.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Yes!!! The agony ended at last!!!
> 
> APPLIED 25 May 2013 GRANTED 4 Sep 2014
> 
> Thanks so much guys. I am just short of words at this moment. As soon as I catch my breath back I will get back to you guys again.


Congrats


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Thank you so much brothers and sisters. I am grateful for all the unconditional help that you have offered throughout.
> 
> I uploaded my PCC yesterday and this morning I called the brisbane team and asked them if they can now finalise. CO said they cannot confirm when they can finalise but after exactly 1 hour and 20 minutes my grant letter was in my mail box.
> 
> ...


Congratulations !
I have a question to all of you, as i have applied through agent so i do not have direct communication with my co.My team is brisbane team 33.In which number should i call and by which unique number they would recognize me? Is it TRN?


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

I submitted Form 80 on 12/Sept and it is received on 23/Sept 2013.

I have noticed that the Complete Character Assessment Particulars for this applicant link with a (?) sign appears on my application page under the Meeting medical requirements notice. 

The (?) is there in case of all submitted/received docs except my Form 80.

Did anybody noticed these in there application/ does it mean external security check still commencing?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Thank you so much brothers and sisters. I am grateful for all the unconditional help that you have offered throughout.
> 
> I uploaded my PCC yesterday and this morning I called the brisbane team and asked them if they can now finalise. CO said they cannot confirm when they can finalise but after exactly 1 hour and 20 minutes my grant letter was in my mail box.
> 
> ...


I was requested to provide additional information (time gap) 3 weeks ago. Till now, no response. I called them abt the issue and got the typical answer. 

Anyway, Brother, warm congratulations on your grant news!!!!!!!


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> I submitted Form 80 on 12/Sept and it is received on 23/Sept 2013.
> 
> I have noticed that the Complete Character Assessment Particulars for this applicant link with a (?) sign appears on my application page under the Meeting medical requirements notice.
> 
> ...



Complete character assessment link appears all the time it seems. there are cases where people have got the grants with this link appearing on the screen. 

You cant really comment if security checks are on going or completed by looking at anything available on the web portal.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Yes!!! The agony ended at last!!!
> 
> APPLIED 25 May 2013 GRANTED 4 Sep 2014
> 
> Thanks so much guys. I am just short of words at this moment. As soon as I catch my breath back I will get back to you guys again.


congratulations dear  we are getting close.......  best of luck.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH…………….Today I have received the golden mail and the GRANT Letter.
> 
> Our initial Entry is 2nd December 2014
> 
> ...


although late, however, a very BIG congratulation bhai..... its beeen quite a long journey... Best wishes dear.....


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Congratulations !
> I have a question to all of you, as i have applied through agent so i do not have direct communication with my co.My team is brisbane team 33.In which number should i call and by which unique number they would recognize me? Is it TRN?


Brisbane number +61731367000.

They usually ask for TRN and then name and date of birth. But I do not think they will give you any information as you have a agent. I wonder why someone need agent as everything is on the website. Good luck.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I was requested to provide additional information (time gap) 3 weeks ago. Till now, no response. I called them abt the issue and got the typical answer.
> 
> Anyway, Brother, warm congratulations on your grant news!!!!!!!


Thanks brother. Don't worry you day will come soon.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Brisbane number +61731367000.
> 
> They usually ask for TRN and then name and date of birth. But I do not think they will give you any information as you have a agent. I wonder why someone need agent as everything is on the website. Good luck.


He might get response as I got but obviously the typical cut & paste answer.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Thanks brother. Don't worry you day will come soon.


Passed 32 days since answering. What about 2nd complain to IGIS?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Passed 32 days since answering. What about 2nd complain to IGIS?


I'd strongly suggest not to. Give it a week and call DIBP again.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

syeem said:


> I'd strongly suggest not to. Give it a week and call DIBP again.


Got HAP ID...
CO send it today again with necessary correction for New passport...
Hope next Saturday we can complete Health Examination.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> He might get response as I got but obviously the typical cut & paste answer.


At least a phone call will be a reminder as some people getting grant after knocking CO.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Brisbane number +61731367000.
> 
> They usually ask for TRN and then name and date of birth. But I do not think they will give you any information as you have a agent. I wonder why someone need agent as everything is on the website. Good luck.


Thanks for the number brother. We thought using agent will save time as we both are working.But it does not make any difference in reality.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Brisbane number +61731367000.
> 
> They usually ask for TRN and then name and date of birth. But I do not think they will give you any information as you have a agent. I wonder why someone need agent as everything is on the website. Good luck.


I got myself an agent so that money payment can be done easily...


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Almost about to hit 18 months from lodgement date, still no sign of security check being any closer to completion.

Is 22 months from lodgement date so far the longest wait? Just trying to figure out whether another 3 months would be enough for it to complete so that the matter gets wrapped up by end of this year.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Almost about to hit 18 months from lodgement date, still no sign of security check being any closer to completion.
> 
> Is 22 months from lodgement date so far the longest wait? Just trying to figure out whether another 3 months would be enough for it to complete so that the matter gets wrapped up by end of this year.


call DIBP first thing in the morning... early morning...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Call anyone tell me what is the contact number of GSM Adelaide team? I submitted all the asked documents Tax Document Employment, Bank Statement and My wife's certificate 1 week ago. Still status is required not received. 

I want to call DIBP. Can anyone tell me the NUMBER OF DIBPP and BEST TIME *(bangladeshi)* to call them.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Call anyone tell me what is the contact number of GSM Adelaide team? I submitted all the asked documents Tax Document Employment, Bank Statement and My wife's certificate 1 week ago. Still status is required not received.
> 
> I want to call DIBP. Can anyone tell me the NUMBER OF DIBPP and BEST TIME *(bangladeshi)* to call them.


Call them 4.30 AM BD TIME EXACTLY !!!

:clock:


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi,

I mailed them back last wednesday for the delay (as 12 weeks already passed) and got the below reply today. Need your help to bit clarify, whether this is a common feedback or is there anything to be worried of?

'The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 261111 ICT Business Analyst and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application.

We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible'

-----------------------
Visa: 190
ACS Submitted : 27-Mar-14
ACS Assessment Received : 16-May-14 
IELTS : 7.5
Victoria SS Submitted : 31-May-14 
Victoria SS Ack : 02-Jun-14 
Invitation Received :


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

*Need Advice regarding the supporting documents*

Hi,

I have already applied for the Visa 189 along with the payment, by this week all the dcuments will be uploaded. Now I have got a consultant who suggested me not to upload PCC and Meds (both me and my husband) unless the CO asks for it. His point is, grant can take upto 1 year whereas the PCC and meds will expire in 1 year, so it's better to submit our PCC and Meds after 6 months! But in most of the threads in this forum, I have read that uploading all the documents shows that you fullfill all the requirements which helps the case to get processed faster.

Could anyone suggest me what to do in this scenario? Thanks in advance.

Visa: 189
ACS Submitted : Dec-13
ACS Assessment Received : Mar-14
IELTS : Overall - 7.5, All bands - 7
EOI Submitted: Jul-14
Invitation Received : Aug-14
Applicatation Submitted: Sept 3-14


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already applied for the Visa 189 along with the payment, by this week all the dcuments will be uploaded. Now I have got a consultant who suggested me not to upload PCC and Meds (both me and my husband) unless the CO asks for it. His point is, grant can take upto 1 year whereas the PCC and meds will expire in 1 year, so it's better to submit our PCC and Meds after 6 months! But in most of the threads in this forum, I have read that uploading all the documents shows that you fullfill all the requirements which helps the case to get processed faster.
> 
> ...


Do medical centers allow it without HAP-ID?


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

syeem said:


> call DIBP first thing in the morning... early morning...


Got a reply from immi just last week with the same old story....we understand the delay is concerning u and ur family....the checks can take several months....however we are unable to provide a definitive time frame....should we need any info we will let u know...bla bla bla....

This is the 6th time I have received this reply as my agent usually knocks the immi every 5-6 weeks. Just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best....seems like there's nothing else I could do really....


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Sydneynsw said:


> Got a reply from immi just last week with the same old story....we understand the delay is concerning u and ur family....the checks can take several months....however we are unable to provide a definitive time frame....should we need any info we will let u know...bla bla bla....
> 
> This is the 6th time I have received this reply as my agent usually knocks the immi every 5-6 weeks. Just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best....seems like there's nothing else I could do really....


it makes me really sad that within few months I will be in this condition..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Can you please tell me the DIBP number?


which days of the week they remain close can anyone please notify also.



mamunvega said:


> Call them 4.30 AM BD TIME EXACTLY !!!
> 
> :clock:


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Do medical centers allow it without HAP-ID?


I read the above from an Article regarding Moving to Australia:

"Organize your health examination - This link should be there under each applicant’s name (primary and secondary) once you have lodged your Visa. You need to click on the link which says ‘organize your health examination’ and fill in the forms which have general questions related to your current and past medical status; once you are done, you can take the print of referral letter generated to take along with your passport and 4 passport sized photographs (for each applicant) when going for medical tests to clinic – which you need to call up listed clinic which your prefer for taking appointment."

Well, after submitting your application, when you log in to your immi account, you can find the link under "Meeting the health requirement" section. When I clicked on the link, I saw a HAP ID in the URL. However, there is a form under this link just the article says. So I'm thinking with this application I can do my meds.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Thanks a lot. Can you please tell me the DIBP number?
> 
> 
> which days of the week they remain close can anyone please notify also.


DIBP NO...61131881.........611300364613

they are closed on Sat & Sunday...hone:


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> DIBP NO...61131881.........611300364613
> 
> they are closed on Sat & Sunday...hone:


they ask you to dial your team...but I don't know the extension no..


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

shukti said:


> they ask you to dial your team...but I don't know the extension no..


then pretend like u don't know which team ur case assigned to...then i am sure the operator should be able to locate your case..and VOILA find the CASE officer's no..and knock !!!

I think it might work for you...:thumb: hone:


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> then pretend like u don't know which team ur case assigned to...then i am sure the operator should be able to locate your case..and VOILA find the CASE officer's no..and knock !!!
> 
> I think it might work for you...:thumb: hone:


hmmm... I might go for it...I will let you know..


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Your consultant is right. Although the processing time for 189 is 3 months, unfortunately it takes usually 16 months to 22 months for BD applicants. If you upload your PCC and Med after 6-7 months, you will not need to resubmit PCC and Med again. However, I did upload my PCC and Med right after 189 application and those are going to be expired in couple of months . Now I regret if I would submit PCC and Med after 6-7 months of my application, I wouldn't need to resubmit. 

Also, Initial Entry Date depends on PCC issue date. If you submit PCC after 6 months and get grant in 6 months after your PCC submission, you'll have around 6 months to give your entry to Australia.

I believe it's all about planning and strategy which will definitely vary for individual cases.



sumaya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already applied for the Visa 189 along with the payment, by this week all the dcuments will be uploaded. Now I have got a consultant who suggested me not to upload PCC and Meds (both me and my husband) unless the CO asks for it. His point is, grant can take upto 1 year whereas the PCC and meds will expire in 1 year, so it's better to submit our PCC and Meds after 6 months! But in most of the threads in this forum, I have read that uploading all the documents shows that you fullfill all the requirements which helps the case to get processed faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,
I have granted my visa without redoing the PCC as it was expired on 20th July, 2014. Do I need to have a valid PCC for any purpose after or on arrival in australia? Need expert suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

bengal_tiger said:


> Hi,
> I have granted my visa without redoing the PCC as it was expired on 20th July, 2014. Do I need to have a valid PCC for any purpose after or on arrival in australia? Need expert suggestion. Thanks.


If you look for jobs (i.e. Security, Financial Services, Aged Care) which require you to have a clean latest police certificate, then you might think of getting a latest one....otherwise chuck it !!

:biggrin1:   :becky: :nerd:


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks God,
at last the golden mail arrived. I with family were granted 190 visa on september 05 
exactly after 6 month. thanks to all my fellow Bangladeshi and forum members for
your support.
my time line
Jan 25 vetassess outcome.
Feb SS applied. Feb 27 granted EOI and got invitation.
March 05. Application lodged.
CO alocated. on May.
Additional document req on May
Additional documents.submitted on Aug 21
sep05 call to DIBP.
Sep 05 late hour got the mail.
Inspired Mirza and Australia1

Hope to help you guys unconditionally who are in preparation stage.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

rifatja said:


> Thanks God,
> at last the golden mail arrived. I with family were granted 190 visa on september 05
> exactly after 6 month. thanks to all my fellow Bangladeshi and forum members for
> your support.
> ...


Congrats!!! Pray for us


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

rifatja said:


> Thanks God,
> at last the golden mail arrived. I with family were granted 190 visa on september 05
> exactly after 6 month. thanks to all my fellow Bangladeshi and forum members for
> your support.
> ...



CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!! :yo: eace:

what is your profession?? IED??


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rifatja said:


> Thanks God,
> at last the golden mail arrived. I with family were granted 190 visa on september 05
> exactly after 6 month. thanks to all my fellow Bangladeshi and forum members for
> your support.
> ...


Congrats and good luck...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

rifatja said:


> Thanks God,
> at last the golden mail arrived. I with family were granted 190 visa on september 05
> exactly after 6 month. thanks to all my fellow Bangladeshi and forum members for
> your support.
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Your consultant is right. Although the processing time for 189 is 3 months, unfortunately it takes usually 16 months to 22 months for BD applicants. If you upload your PCC and Med after 6-7 months, you will not need to resubmit PCC and Med again. However, I did upload my PCC and Med right after 189 application and those are going to be expired in couple of months . Now I regret if I would submit PCC and Med after 6-7 months of my application, I wouldn't need to resubmit.
> 
> Also, Initial Entry Date depends on PCC issue date. If you submit PCC after 6 months and get grant in 6 months after your PCC submission, you'll have around 6 months to give your entry to Australia.
> 
> I believe it's all about planning and strategy which will definitely vary for individual cases.


Thanks dear. I think I will submit my PCC and Meds later then. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

rifatja said:


> Thanks God,
> at last the golden mail arrived. I with family were granted 190 visa on september 05
> exactly after 6 month. thanks to all my fellow Bangladeshi and forum members for
> your support.
> ...



Congratulations !


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rifatja said:


> Thanks God,
> at last the golden mail arrived. I with family were granted 190 visa on september 05
> exactly after 6 month. thanks to all my fellow Bangladeshi and forum members for
> your support.
> ...


Congratulations mate.good that you called them which made things faster for you.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

rifatja said:


> Thanks God,
> at last the golden mail arrived. I with family were granted 190 visa on september 05
> exactly after 6 month. thanks to all my fellow Bangladeshi and forum members for
> your support.
> ...



Warm Congrats


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rifatja said:


> Thanks God,
> at last the golden mail arrived. I with family were granted 190 visa on september 05
> exactly after 6 month. thanks to all my fellow Bangladeshi and forum members for
> your support.
> ...


Warm congratulations.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

rifatja said:


> Thanks God,
> at last the golden mail arrived. I with family were granted 190 visa on september 05
> exactly after 6 month. thanks to all my fellow Bangladeshi and forum members for
> your support.
> ...


Congratulation


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Is there anyone in this thread who has applied for 189 AFTER July 1, 2014? According to the Immigraion service website, the processing time for Subclass 189 is 3 months and the priority group is 4. 

Those who have applied for the VISA before July 1, 2014 falls under the rules and time frames of the earlier time, which was 18 months for Subclass 189. But shouldn't it take lesser time than that if I lodge my application after July 1, 2014?

Somebody please reply on this.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Is there anyone in this thread who has applied for 189 AFTER July 1, 2014? According to the Immigraion service website, the processing time for Subclass 189 is 3 months and the priority group is 4.
> 
> Those who have applied for the VISA before July 1, 2014 falls under the rules and time frames of the earlier time, which was 18 months for Subclass 189. But shouldn't it take lesser time than that if I lodge my application after July 1, 2014?
> 
> Somebody please reply on this.


unfortunately no rule applies for Bangladesh 189 applicants... don't ask why or how come! count at least 16-20 months from the day of lodgment...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Is there anyone in this thread who has applied for 189 AFTER July 1, 2014? According to the Immigraion service website, the processing time for Subclass 189 is 3 months and the priority group is 4.
> 
> Those who have applied for the VISA before July 1, 2014 falls under the rules and time frames of the earlier time, which was 18 months for Subclass 189. But shouldn't it take lesser time than that if I lodge my application after July 1, 2014?
> 
> Somebody please reply on this.


Dear Sumaya,

Processing time for visa 175 was 18 months before. When 189 visa replaced 175, processing time reduced to 12 months. But for us, it still used to take anywhere between 12 to 22 months. Even though the current processing time is 3 months, I think it will still take the same amount of time considering that our cases go through security checks which takes 12 months minimum.

When you read the processing time information on the website, you also have to read that this applies to 75% of the application. Good luck and update your signature.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> Got HAP ID...
> CO send it today again with necessary correction for New passport...
> Hope next Saturday we can complete Health Examination.


Yesterday I completed Medical at Wahab's clinic.
Today I found in eMedical emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient" site that our medical reports have been uploaded.

now waiting to get PCC in hand....


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Dear Sumaya,
> 
> Processing time for visa 175 was 18 months before. When 189 visa replaced 175, processing time reduced to 12 months. But for us, it still used to take anywhere between 12 to 22 months. Even though the current processing time is 3 months, I think it will still take the same amount of time considering that our cases go through security checks which takes 12 months minimum.
> 
> When you read the processing time information on the website, you also have to read that this applies to 75% of the application. Good luck and update your signature.


Why Can't I be an exceptional Case? 

Anyways, thanks!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Why Can't I be an exceptional Case?
> 
> Anyways, thanks!


Offcourse, why not??


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Thanks dear. I think I will submit my PCC and Meds later then. Thanks for the advice.


To have more chance of being exceptional you must front load PCC and MED. You Never know that may also reduce the time line. 

But choice is yours. 

I waited for CO to ask my PCC and MED.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Pothik said:


> To have more chance of being exceptional you must front load PCC and MED. You Never know that may also reduce the time line.
> 
> But choice is yours.
> 
> I waited for CO to ask my PCC and MED.


Exactly! I have been saying this from the very beginning.. I know very little about the time frame of Visa processing, but everywhere it says that submitting all your documents before asking for it makes the processing faster. Anyways, Thanks..


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> Complete character assessment link appears all the time it seems. there are cases where people have got the grants with this link appearing on the screen.
> 
> You cant really comment if security checks are on going or completed by looking at anything available on the web portal.


Thanks bro......


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Yesterday I completed Medical at Wahab's clinic.
> Today I found in eMedical emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient" site that our medical reports have been uploaded.
> 
> now waiting to get PCC in hand....


Brother from where can you see the status? I have called in medical canter and they confirmed it is uploaded. If you know any link about PCC, can you please share? Because it is also uploaded few days back.
Can I see if my CO received it or not?


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Brother from where can you see the status? I have called in medical canter and they confirmed it is uploaded. If you know any link about PCC, can you please share? Because it is also uploaded few days back.
> Can I see if my CO received it or not?


log in eMedical, click on print Information sheet.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

msdaus said:


> log in eMedical, click on print Information sheet.


Thanks brother. I thought a print out may come out from my office printer. :crazy:
I got it now.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Thanks brother. I thought a print out may come out from my office printer. :crazy:
> I got it now.


From where can i login to emedical? Also any way to see the pcc?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

go to the link I gave on last message and put there your HAP ID, FAMILY NAME & Birthday in required field.. you find a "print information sheet"-link, just click over this and read out whether medical submitted or not.
(link is https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient) 

PCC, I think has to sent CO through e-mail, 
so, to know PCC update only way to ask CO again I think.




EEE_power said:


> Brother from where can you see the status? I have called in medical canter and they confirmed it is uploaded. If you know any link about PCC, can you please share? Because it is also uploaded few days back.
> Can I see if my CO received it or not?


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> go to the link I gave on last message and put there your HAP ID, FAMILY NAME & Birthday in required field.. you find a "print information sheet"-link, just click over this and read out whether medical submitted or not.
> 
> PCC, I think has to sent CO through e-mail,
> so, to know PCC update only way to ask CO again I think.


Bhai problem is I did my medicals with my TRN as my agent didn't give me the HAP ID and I imported my application today but now the link to generate HAP ID is gone. Any other way?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

princeofdhaka said:


> Bhai problem is I did my medicals with my TRN as my agent didn't give me the HAP ID and I imported my application today but now the link to generate HAP ID is gone. Any other way?


You may ask [email protected] about your HAP ID, and if they give, you can check yourself with HAP ID.

But actually what are the procedure via an agent is totally unknown to me.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

What is the next step after medical is received by health centre? How many days it usually takes to reach CO.I want to call brisbane team to clarify whether my security check is done or not.But it would be better if it is done after CO gets PCC and Med with him.please suggest.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> What is the next step after medical is received by health centre? How many days it usually takes to reach CO.I want to call brisbane team to clarify whether my security check is done or not.But it would be better if it is done after CO gets PCC and Med with him.please suggest.


Please check your inbox.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

what bd time you called?



rifatja said:


> Thanks God,
> at last the golden mail arrived. I with family were granted 190 visa on september 05
> exactly after 6 month. thanks to all my fellow Bangladeshi and forum members for
> your support.
> ...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I called today morning. The officer told me that my security checking started back in March 2014 i.e after 13 months from apk submission date Feb-2013. It will take 12 to 18 months to finalize. Just 25 days ago, I was asked against simple time gap queries.

I have no idea what's going on in my case. I have been waiting for 19 months. Another 12 months will be very painful. I can't think of it.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I called today morning. The officer told me that my security checking started back in March 2014 i.e after 13 months from apk submission date Feb-2013. It will take 12 to 18 months to finalize. Just 25 days ago, I was asked against simple time gap queries.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on in my case. I have been waiting for 19 months. Another 12 months will be very painful. I can't think of it.


I don't know what to say  but I noticed one thing from your timeline that, you complained to IGIS on March 2014 and your security check started from the same month. Maybe complaining to IGIS has some impacts.
So far I have never seen any 189 applicant getting grant in more than 22 months from the application. I believe this will apply to you as well. Have patience and pray to Almighty.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> I called today morning. The officer told me that my security checking started back in March 2014 i.e after 13 months from apk submission date Feb-2013. It will take 12 to 18 months to finalize. Just 25 days ago, I was asked against simple time gap queries.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on in my case. I have been waiting for 19 months. Another 12 months will be very painful. I can't think of it.


What they said was confusing as seems to me. 12 to 19 months... from application time or from March 14?
If from last one... then why the others Bangladeshis are getting Grant in around 18 months!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I called today morning. The officer told me that my security checking started back in March 2014 i.e after 13 months from apk submission date Feb-2013. It will take 12 to 18 months to finalize. Just 25 days ago, I was asked against simple time gap queries.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on in my case. I have been waiting for 19 months. Another 12 months will be very painful. I can't think of it.


Dear Tareq, I have a feeling you will get call for med and pcc by early October. If you notice you will see grants come between 12 to 22 months. My wild guess is ASIO starts checking our cases after one year from application date. Some application goes through lighter checks and results in grants between 12 to 15 months. And some other goes through rigorous checks which takes approximately 6 months and gets granted after 18+ months. If you consider 6 months from March 2014, your check should be completed by September and you should be granted in October. And don't worry about the telephone conversation that you had. They mostly will tell you the standard timelines over phone.. The day when I got granted I called them early in the morning and they said it may take months for the case to be finalised but visa was granted exactly after 1 hour. It was from the same person who I spoke to. Thanks to him..


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> I called today morning. The officer told me that my security checking started back in March 2014 i.e after 13 months from apk submission date Feb-2013. It will take 12 to 18 months to finalize. Just 25 days ago, I was asked against simple time gap queries.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on in my case. I have been waiting for 19 months. Another 12 months will be very painful. I can't think of it.


Brother........I would keep trust and faith on Allah.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Does anyone know the visa evidencing process through Australian embassy in Dhaka? I do not want to go through VFS as they charge extra processing fee. 

Thought a visa label would be useful when my wife and kid travels alone as they never been abroad before and I want to make sure their travel is hassle free.


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> what bd time you called?


I called them around 8 am bd time.


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Does anyone know the visa evidencing process through Australian embassy in Dhaka? I do not want to go through VFS as they charge extra processing fee.
> 
> Thought a visa label would be useful when my wife and kid travels alone as they never been abroad before and I want to make sure their travel is hassle free.


Yes I also need those informations, although I checked the information in VEVO found everything alright.

when are planning to move? I have to enter by January 20.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

num_tareq bhai, really sad to hear your news. I wish and pray that your case will be finalized soon and may god give you some good news. keep the hope bro. 

Brother, i also called DIBP around 5 A.M. BD time, but i waited 21 minutes and then i end the call without able to talk with any human.

Brother what time you called and *after dialing +61131881 which number you selected to get the operator can you pls mention?
*


num_tareq said:


> I called today morning. The officer told me that my security checking started back in March 2014 i.e after 13 months from apk submission date Feb-2013. It will take 12 to 18 months to finalize. Just 25 days ago, I was asked against simple time gap queries.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on in my case. I have been waiting for 19 months. Another 12 months will be very painful. I can't think of it.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> num_tareq bhai, really sad to hear your news. I wish and pray that your case will be finalized soon and may god give you some good news. keep the hope bro.
> 
> Brother, i also called DIBP around 5 A.M. BD time, but i waited 21 minutes and then i end the call without able to talk with any human.
> 
> ...


Call 0061731367000. Just took 15 seconds to connect with officer. I called on 5.00 am. Very co-operative. But remember this number belongs to Adelaide and Brisbane Team.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> What they said was confusing as seems to me. 12 to 19 months... from application time or from March 14?
> If from last one... then why the others Bangladeshis are getting Grant in around 18 months!


I think we are somehow misguided/misinformed regarding the whole thing. Most of we Bangladeshis, applying for Australian/Canadian immigration, are getting the information either by going to a local lawyer farm or by learning the steps from another friends/family who have gone through the process. 

Probably we are doing all the steps, but the thing we are missing is the timing of doing the steps. I know we are a high risk country and our infrastructure is a major factor behind the delays in our processing. But the least we can do is to be careful about each step. For example, all of us have searched for "how to apply for immigration to Australia". But how many of us has tried to search for "Why does the visa processing gets delayed" or "how to speed up the visa processing"? All I am trying to say is its better to know about the factor that can create a delay in the processing rather than trying to solve it AFTER we have faced it.

I have read this article in pr4oz.com, which I found VERY helpful and informative. (I know I'm Talkative, but thanks for reading.. )
Moving to Australia: eVisa Australia | Moving to Australia


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Dear Tareq, I have a feeling you will get call for med and pcc by early October. If you notice you will see grants come between 12 to 22 months. My wild guess is ASIO starts checking our cases after one year from application date. Some application goes through lighter checks and results in grants between 12 to 15 months. And some other goes through rigorous checks which takes approximately 6 months and gets granted after 18+ months. If you consider 6 months from March 2014, your check should be completed by September and you should be granted in October. And don't worry about the telephone conversation that you had. They mostly will tell you the standard timelines over phone.. The day when I got granted I called them early in the morning and they said it may take months for the case to be finalised but visa was granted exactly after 1 hour. It was from the same person who I spoke to. Thanks to him..


Thanks for your well wishing.

I complained on Mar-2014 to IGIS. If I didn't received any positive news, they told me to contact with them by September-2014. I think I will go for complain at the end of September-2014.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Thanks for your well wishing.
> 
> I complained on Mar-2014 to IGIS. If I didn't received any positive news, they told me to contact with them by September-2014. I think I will go for complain at the end of September-2014.


I salute you for your Patience. If I were you, I would have committed suicide by now.. 

Anyways, best of luck, brother.


----------



## khairulbd (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,
I've been advised for Police Clearance last week. But my CO has changed.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Call 0061731367000. Just took 15 seconds to connect with officer. I called on 5.00 am. Very co-operative. But remember this number belongs to Adelaide and Brisbane Team.


Brisbane, not Adelaide


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

sumaya said:


> I salute you for your Patience. If I were you, I would have committed suicide by now..
> 
> Anyways, best of luck, brother.


I have no other option.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey can you tell me the Adelaide team number?



TheExpatriate said:


> Brisbane, not Adelaide


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

khairulbd said:


> Hi,
> I've been advised for Police Clearance last week. But my CO has changed.


there are no specific/fixed CO anymore, it's the team. just send your PCC ASAP. all the best...


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I have no other option.


hang in there dude! wish you get the GRANT soon


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

sumaya said:


> I salute you for your Patience. If I were you, I would have committed suicide by now..
> 
> Anyways, best of luck, brother.


please do not use these type phrases even as examples..it's not right...


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> please do not use these type phrases even as examples..it's not right...


dark jokes are funnier... chill


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Hey can you tell me the Adelaide team number?


As num_tareq bhai advised, you can call at +61731367000 and talk to a case officer. The moment you get connected, a recording will be played advising you to send your queries through email either to [email protected] or to [email protected]. Soon after the recording is played, an officer will pick your call up.

Most important thing is, you don't have to wake up in the middle of the night to make the call. I called them thrice today. I made the first call at around 9 am, the second time at around 10:30 am and the last time at around 11:15 am. 

I couldn't speak properly in the first two attempts may be due to bad internet connection (I was using skype, bought a package). But I was highly surprised as there was no waiting time and I was connected to a case officer within minutes. So, I recharged my mobile with enough balance and made the third call directly from my teletalk number. The conversation lasted for around 8 mins, got all my queries answered and it cost me only 74 taka.

The sad thing is, my case is still going through security assessment :-(


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

bROTHER THANKS A LOT. You are a life saver. I am bit confused since i applied through agent. So, whether they will give me update or not.



ashifiqbal said:


> As num_tareq bhai advised, you can call at +61731367000 and talk to a case officer. The moment you get connected, a recording will be played advising you to send your queries through email either to [email protected] or to [email protected]. Soon after the recording is played, an officer will pick your call up.
> 
> Most important thing is, you don't have to wake up in the middle of the night to make the call. I called them thrice today. I made the first call at around 9 am, the second time at around 10:30 am and the last time at around 11:15 am.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> bROTHER THANKS A LOT. You are a life saver. I am bit confused since i applied through agent. So, whether they will give me update or not.


A month ago, one of my friends living in Sydney called them on my behalf and they didn't answer any of his queries. The officer specifically asked him if he was authorized by me, the main applicant. However, your scenario is different. Even though you have an agent, being the applicant you should have the right to know about/ discuss your case with your case officer/ team.

So, without hesitating, just give them a call, they will ask you the TRN number and open up your file in the computer. Once opened, they will ask your name and date of birth to reconfirm whether you are you. Talk to them as if you lodged your application by yourself, avoid bringing your agent's issue. If in case they tell you that you have an agent, then tell them that, you do have an agent, but you wanted to get the update about your case from the team itself rather than asking your agent for an update. I don't think that would be a crime.

Finally, be polite and be at your best behavior. Just make your enquiry, don't charge them


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

syeem said:


> dark jokes are funnier... chill


we all are suffering for this delay.. like in my case I need to change my son's school if Ihave to wait longer... my mother really becomes tired bringing him home..I'm not changing school spending a big amount as I believe that my wait will be soon over..we all are waiting Bhaiya..and we respect other people's waiting..little things sometimes sound bigger when your state of mind is not clear.. anyways I personally think tareq Bhai's case will take max 22-23 months.. InshaAllah..


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

shukti said:


> we all are suffering for this delay.. like in my case I need to change my son's school if Ihave to wait longer... my mother really becomes tired bringing him home..I'm not changing school spending a big amount as I believe that my wait will be soon over..we all are waiting Bhaiya..and we respect other people's waiting..little things sometimes sound bigger when your state of mind is not clear.. anyways I personally think tareq Bhai's case will take max 22-23 months.. InshaAllah..


Hey I'm sorry if I have hurt anyone's feeling.. Trust me, that's the last thing on my mind to upset anyone.. I'm just a impatient person who portrays her feelings with dark jokes.. Sorry again.. And I get it, you are anxious.. Hopefully your grant will be there soon.. Cheers


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

cheer up girls! we all are suffering one way or another... and we have this awesome forum to share the pain with each other... of course all of us will get the grant today or tomorrow... and the greatest adventure of our lives begins in a country named Australia... cheers!


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

syeem said:


> cheer up girls! we all are suffering one way or another... and we have this awesome forum to share the pain with each other... of course all of us will get the grant today or tomorrow... and the greatest adventure of our lives begins in a country named Australia... cheers!


Sure, Mate!


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

syeem said:


> cheer up girls! we all are suffering one way or another... and we have this awesome forum to share the pain with each other... of course all of us will get the grant today or tomorrow... and the greatest adventure of our lives begins in a country named Australia... cheers!


Well said.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Today I send to CO my 2nd PCC also as per request. 
now waiting by newly gear up.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Today I send to CO my 2nd PCC also as per request.
> now waiting by newly gear up.


all the best dude


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

syeem said:


> all the best dude


thanks but
how long more to wait, who knows?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Today I send to CO my 2nd PCC also as per request.
> now waiting by newly gear up.


Inshallah the waiting game will be over soon... Best of luck..


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,
feeling good to write you coz it is dedicated for Bangladeshi Applicants . I come to know from this blog , many of us got grant immediately after sending requested documents . Unfortunately , for my case, it is being delayed .

My observation ,Indian is getting grant faster than us . Are we being scrutinized heavily ?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I called today. The lady was cooperative. She told me that my medical and security check is not finalized yet, though I completed my MEDICAL ON August 12, 2014 and that has been uploaded. She told that, after uploading the medical result it takes some time to finalize the medical result.

She told me that, currently there is no specific case officer assigned rather a team looks after the issue. Currently Adelaide team is doing the verification (security check). After the verification and medical being finalized they will finalize my case. 




ashifiqbal said:


> As num_tareq bhai advised, you can call at +61731367000 and talk to a case officer. The moment you get connected, a recording will be played advising you to send your queries through email either to [email protected] or to [email protected]. Soon after the recording is played, an officer will pick your call up.
> 
> Most important thing is, you don't have to wake up in the middle of the night to make the call. I called them thrice today. I made the first call at around 9 am, the second time at around 10:30 am and the last time at around 11:15 am.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I called today. The lady was cooperative. She told me that my medical and security check is not finalized yet, though I completed my MEDICAL ON August 12, 2014 and that has been uploaded. She told that, after uploading the medical result it takes some time to finalize the medical result.
> 
> She told me that, currently there is no specific case officer assigned rather a team looks after the issue. Currently Adelaide team is doing the verification (security check). After the verification and medical being finalized they will finalize my case.


As far as I remember, it took 40 days for my medical to be cleared. I don't exactly know whether it was referred to some other authority or not... 

As for security check, we all know how long it might take...

I've seen someone in this forum who knows when his/her security has started... I didn't ask this question to the officer who spoke to me... Next time when I'll call, I will ask him/her the exact date when the security check actually begun...

Hope for the best bro


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

Team 4 , Adelaide is assigned to handle my case . I want to call them. Can you please give me contact number? Thanks in advance


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I called today. The lady was cooperative. She told me that my medical and security check is not finalized yet, though I completed my MEDICAL ON August 12, 2014 and that has been uploaded. She told that, after uploading the medical result it takes some time to finalize the medical result.
> 
> She told me that, currently there is no specific case officer assigned rather a team looks after the issue. Currently Adelaide team is doing the verification (security check). After the verification and medical being finalized they will finalize my case.


Any idea how long they take to complete the medical verification? My agent told me 28 days.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

ohornish82 said:


> Team 4 , Adelaide is assigned to handle my case . I want to call them. Can you please give me contact number? Thanks in advance


+61731367000 is the number to reach both Adelaide and Brisbane team.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I dont know the exact timeline. It depends on case to case. but i was told currently there is a rush to clear the medicals thats why it is taking some time.



princeofdhaka said:


> Any idea how long they take to complete the medical verification? My agent told me 28 days.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

princeofdhaka said:


> Any idea how long they take to complete the medical verification? My agent told me 28 days.


there were such case also in recent time where 1week after sending final medical and PCC, Grant came out...
so no rules can be defined actually


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

sumaya said:


> Inshallah the waiting game will be over soon... Best of luck..


thanks....
lets start waiting again....


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

ohornish82 said:


> Hi,
> feeling good to write you coz it is dedicated for Bangladeshi Applicants . I come to know from this blog , many of us got grant immediately after sending requested documents . Unfortunately , for my case, it is being delayed .
> 
> My observation ,Indian is getting grant faster than us . Are we being scrutinized heavily ?


Hi, your observation is correct. Indians are getting their grants earlier than us. But India and Bangladesh both are High Risk Countries. But the fact that Indians follow is that they have all their documents ready (except for PCC and Meds) way before assessment. Afer that, whenever they are required to provide any documents/Proof, they upload it within a day and therefore their cases are handled quickly.

Plus, the procedure that the assigned teams/COs follow is simple. Say you and I both has applied for the same type of Visa and I have applied one day earlier than the day you applied. One CO has been assigned to both the cases. Now you have uploaded all the required/recommended files/documents(including your PCC and Meds), on the other hand you have uploaded all the recommended documents. Now, the CO will start with my application and see that more documents are required. The s/he will ask for it and provide me lets say 28days. Now s/he'll move forward to your case and start processing your Application. As you have uploaded all they need to process the Visa, your processing will obviously speed up and get a grant if all the documents are fine. After that, the CO will start working on my application again.

So you see, even if we are on the same risk level, Indians know these facts and act accordingly, whereas we are lagging behind for no good reason. I already shared a link where you can find a whole article on this. Find the link below.

*SNIPPED*

Hopefully this should help.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Hi, your observation is correct. Indians are getting their grants earlier than us. But India and Bangladesh both are High Risk Countries. But the fact that Indians follow is that they have all their documents ready (except for PCC and Meds) way before assessment. Afer that, whenever they are required to provide any documents/Proof, they upload it within a day and therefore their cases are handled quickly.
> 
> Plus, the procedure that the assigned teams/COs follow is simple. Say you and I both has applied for the same type of Visa and I have applied one day earlier than the day you applied. One CO has been assigned to both the cases. Now you have uploaded all the required/recommended files/documents(including your PCC and Meds), on the other hand you have uploaded all the recommended documents. Now, the CO will start with my application and see that more documents are required. The s/he will ask for it and provide me lets say 28days. Now s/he'll move forward to your case and start processing your Application. As you have uploaded all they need to process the Visa, your processing will obviously speed up and get a grant if all the documents are fine. After that, the CO will start working on my application again.
> 
> ...


Your assumption on why Indians get grant quicker than Bangladeshis are incorrect.

The only reason why they get faster grant is because their application do not go through external security checks done by ASIO and our ones does.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

You are wrong dear. Indians do't need to go under external security check. I agree with Australia1 . Indians got grant within 1-2 months usually and most of the grants are direct grant. There may be no Bangladeshi who got direct grant.



sumaya said:


> Hi, your observation is correct. Indians are getting their grants earlier than us. But India and Bangladesh both are High Risk Countries. But the fact that Indians follow is that they have all their documents ready (except for PCC and Meds) way before assessment. Afer that, whenever they are required to provide any documents/Proof, they upload it within a day and therefore their cases are handled quickly.
> 
> Plus, the procedure that the assigned teams/COs follow is simple. Say you and I both has applied for the same type of Visa and I have applied one day earlier than the day you applied. One CO has been assigned to both the cases. Now you have uploaded all the required/recommended files/documents(including your PCC and Meds), on the other hand you have uploaded all the recommended documents. Now, the CO will start with my application and see that more documents are required. The s/he will ask for it and provide me lets say 28days. Now s/he'll move forward to your case and start processing your Application. As you have uploaded all they need to process the Visa, your processing will obviously speed up and get a grant if all the documents are fine. After that, the CO will start working on my application again.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> You are wrong dear. Indians do't need to go under external security check. I agree with Australia1 . Indians got grant within 1-2 months usually and most of the grants are direct grant. There may be no Bangladeshi who got direct grant.


What exactly are these external checks?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

lol this is a gift you can say that you got by born in this country. Since we are muslum and high risk country hence, extra scrutiny is done and the employer, address and other information are verified through local agent AFAIK or by the embassy. 



sumaya said:


> What exactly are these external checks?


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

My team has replied a mail that was sent on 22nd Aug. However, he's asking to submit passport of my new born baby to create HAP ID. But he ignored the query on current status of Mandatory Check.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

you can call and ask your CO politely about the status. They are really most of the time helpful about answering your question over phone if you are not rude to them. But, about security check; i doubt whether they will be able to give you any specific answer.



suman.cuet said:


> My team has replied a mail that was sent on 22nd Aug. However, he's asking to submit passport of my new born baby to create HAP ID. But he ignored the query on current status of Mandatory Check.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> lol this is a gift you can say that you got by born in this country. Since we are muslum and high risk country hence, extra scrutiny is done and the employer, address and other information are verified through local agent AFAIK or by the embassy.


*Firstly, *The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible. 

This is the list of ETA eligible passports which are considered low risk.

Andorra
Austria
Belgium
Brunei
Canada
Denmark
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Hong Kong (SAR)
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Malaysia
Malta
Monaco
The Netherlands
Norway
Portugal
Republic of San Marino
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Taiwan
United Kingdom - British Citizen
United Kingdom - British National (Overseas)
United States of America
Vatican City.

India is not on the list..

*Secondly,* the first part of the validation process is Organization Validation. For example, when they are going through your employment record, to be certain that all data is valid, they first confirms that the company exists. For that, they either look up for the D-U-N-S Number of the organization or make a call to the company. Initially contact is made with the Human Resources department to check that the individual is/was indeed employed by the business/organization. Other validations also go through these kind of processes. Now for other high risk countries like INDIA, they know these small little details and provide their documents accordingly. My aunt is in Australian Immigration department, and I am a very curious person.. 

Anyways, the fact is sometimes the verification letters wait for months in several organization in Bangladesh, including home ministry, which makes the process slower. Nothing to do about it, so we suffer... :frusty:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Then how come 190 applicants get faster grant? There are bd applicants applied for 190 visa got grant within 5-6 months after visa lodge date.
Another thing why 189 applicants has to wait 12 months or 18 months if the employment verification takes 1-2 months?



sumaya said:


> *Firstly, *The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.
> 
> This is the list of ETA eligible passports which are considered low risk.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Then how come 190 applicants get faster grant? There are bd applicants applied for 190 visa got grant within 5-6 months after visa lodge date.
> Another thing why 189 applicants has to wait 12 months or 18 months if the employment verification takes 1-2 months?


According to Australian Immigration service website since July 1, 2014, they have committed to process the applications for 189 and 489 within 3 months max which was 6 months in the previous year. And for 189, they have committed to complete the processing within 3 months, which was 18 months in the previous year. Note that, the applications submitted after July 1, 2014 falls under these commitments.

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times

Still, may be we will not get our grants/results within the committed time, but we can certainly hope that at least the process will be faster than the previous years.

:bump2:

Cheers...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

you missed one important point dear. They said they process 75% application within this time frame!!! I think they do not count us 189 applicants within the mentioned time frame.



sumaya said:


> According to Australian Immigration service website since July 1, 2014, they have committed to process the applications for 189 and 489 within 3 months max which was 6 months in the previous year. And for 189, they have committed to complete the processing within 3 months, which was 18 months in the previous year. Note that, the applications submitted after July 1, 2014 falls under these commitments.
> 
> Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
> 
> ...


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

sumaya said:


> According to Australian Immigration service website since July 1, 2014, they have committed to process the applications for 189 and 489 within 3 months max which was 6 months in the previous year. And for 189, they have committed to complete the processing within 3 months, which was 18 months in the previous year. Note that, the applications submitted after July 1, 2014 falls under these commitments.
> 
> Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
> 
> ...


"Order of processing will be:

applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 189 and 489 applications)
applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications)."


So, where exactly have you got the mention of July 1, 2014? I guess you are assuming things... You have just lodged your application and I don't want to dishearten you... However, presuming things will lead to heartbreak only :-(

Being a Bangladeshi 189 applicant, please be assured that it is highly likely that your case will be referred to ASIO for security assessment which will result in indefinite delay...

Like the rest of 189-ers in this forum, soon after lodging my application, I too were very excited as I was single then, had an Indian degree, all the documents were legitimate including tax documents and experience etc and didn't see anything which could probably delay the decision, everything looked to me as straight forward as it could possibly be... but still I've been hanging in the middle of nowhere for the past 14 months and banging my head on the wall thinking I wish I were a 190 applicant... 

Please don't think I am trying to force frustration on you... all I'm trying to tell you is to be optimistic and realistic at the same time... that would save you a lot of heartbreak and sleepless nights !

Best wishes


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

I am loving this conversation....


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> "Order of processing will be:
> 
> applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 189 and 489 applications)
> applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications)."
> ...


Alright.. let's see..


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> You are wrong dear. Indians do't need to go under external security check. I agree with Australia1 . Indians got grant within 1-2 months usually and most of the grants are direct grant. There may be no Bangladeshi who got direct grant.


in case of 190 few Bangladeshi got direct Grant too.
but in 189, not before 15 or 16 th months, more accurately 189 got visa after 18 months
in my case 19 th month is going on, 
just last week CO asked for final Med abd PCC


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

sumaya said:


> According to Australian Immigration service website since July 1, 2014, they have committed to process the applications for 189 and 489 within 3 months max which was 6 months in the previous year. And for 189, they have committed to complete the processing within 3 months, which was 18 months in the previous year. Note that, the applications submitted after July 1, 2014 falls under these commitments.
> 
> Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Could you please let me know where it is written in immi website that "*the applications submitted after July 1, 2014 falls under these commitments*"? 
I'm sorry I couldn't find that statement anywhere in the link you provided.

Thanks.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Alright.. let's see..


I wish you get your grant in the shortest possible time... May Allah be with All of Us


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Sumaya has brought forward some really important facts. Also, another member pointed out an important fact. How come 190 applicants don't go through security checks? The part of the answer to this question is in the departments motto which is usually found in the footer section of their letters. 

I was overall satisfied with my agent but after I came to know about this fact, I was really upset. Had they informed me about this I would've opted for 190.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I suggest all to read the 400 pages written in this thread to learn about processing time. Whoever referring to au immigration website for this will be making a big mistake. 

One thing that drives me crazy when someone points out that Indian applicants are doing things correctly and we aren't and that's why our grants are delayed. Please be informed better before posting such comments. 

Its simple. 190 is faster because it doesn't go through security check conducted by asio in most cases.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Sumaya has brought forward some really important facts. Also, another member pointed out an important fact. How come 190 applicants don't go through security checks? The part of the answer to this question is in the departments motto which is usually found in the footer section of their letters.
> 
> I was overall satisfied with my agent but after I came to know about this fact, I was really upset. Had they informed me about this I would've opted for 190.


same here...intact my agent pushed me to do well in ielts. 190 was better..he never mentioned...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> I suggest all to read the 400 pages written in this thread to learn about processing time. Whoever referring to au immigration website for this will be making a big mistake.
> 
> One thing that drives me crazy when someone points out that Indian applicants are doing things correctly and we aren't and that's why our grants are delayed. Please be informed better before posting such comments.
> 
> Its simple. 190 is faster because it doesn't go through security check conducted by asio in most cases.


well India is a correct country as they are the no one choice for every country...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> well India is a correct country as they are the no one choice for every country...


I think you misunderstood my point. Never mind. I respect your opinion.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

sumaya said:


> I salute you for your Patience. If I were you, I would have committed suicide by now..
> 
> Anyways, best of luck, brother.


Waiting for the grant is very stressful. It drains us mentally.
We should not post this type of negative message.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I called today morning. The officer told me that my security checking started back in March 2014 i.e after 13 months from apk submission date Feb-2013. It will take 12 to 18 months to finalize. Just 25 days ago, I was asked against simple time gap queries.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on in my case. I have been waiting for 19 months. Another 12 months will be very painful. I can't think of it.


That is a shocking revelation. I've never heard of anything like this before. Praying that DIBP would not go through lengthy security check. Because only DIBP has the authority to fast track a security procedure.
Let us all pray and hope for tareq vi, for his quick grant.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

These days we are loosing our patience. some years back like 2006-2008 peoples were ready to wait for 2-3 years easily for their final outcome of Australian Visa . Some people got their visas after 5 years. 
Everyone of us , will get grant today or tomorrow.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> These days we are loosing our patience. some years back like 2006-2008 peoples were ready to wait for 2-3 years easily for their final outcome of Australian Visa . Some people got their visas after 5 years.
> Everyone of us , will get grant today or tomorrow.


u r right


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

shukti said:


> same here...intact my agent pushed me to do well in ielts. 190 was better..he never mentioned...


189is better always...
getting early is not the main, what u get this is also a matter


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,

i called air india rupashi bangla reservation and found they dont know about the discounted fare of dhaka-sydney . do anyone have more information on cheapest available airfare ..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> I think you misunderstood my point. Never mind. I respect your opinion.


I understood your point...mine was said out of despair...when you are discriminated by your nationality what else you can say...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

bidesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> i called air india rupashi bangla reservation and found they dont know about the discounted fare of dhaka-sydney . do anyone have more information on cheapest available airfare ..


Why you looked at Rupshi Bangla Air India ??

Which Flight are you looking for? Malaysia, Singapore, Tiger ...or anything else?

Tiger is the cheapest but will be longest layover and with great complexity.

To find cheapes one you can also explore Bangladesh biman flight to KL and then Airasia or Tiger to Sydney. The Mixed option but very complex.

As per my understanding Malaysia, Singapore would be the ideal one for 1st time migrants.


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Visa Grant Notification*

Dear All,
With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.

Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:

1. Do i need to go to AUS embassy for verification of some sort? can any1 please suggest my next moves step by step??

2. I want to go to sydney to make 1st entry at around november. Will try to go to kuala lumpur by malindo air and then KUL to Sydney by Air Asia (Air Asia is so cheap). For this I need to change airport as Air Asia only departs from KLIA2. I am planning to obtain a double entry visa of Malaysia for this. has any1 tried this before?? please share

3. Does Au embassy in Dhaka provide visa label? any 1 went to au recently without visa label? is there any problem in Dhaka Airport?

Finally, I wish faster grants for all those who are waiting. As my visa took only 12 months, it is a good sign that, in future Grants will come faster 

Thanks 
Rashed


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

ohornish82 said:


> Team 4 , Adelaide is assigned to handle my case . I want to call them. Can you please give me contact number? Thanks in advance


This very good sign. Team 4 gave me thw grant in an earliest time.although.my case officer changes.

Good luck for yoy


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


Congratulations Rashed. Goodluck for future.

Any particular reason why you are making your trip so complex? Please take Malaysia or Singapore airlines and avoid all sorts of confusion.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


what a great news!! Congrats man.......


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


oh my god!! 12months!! congrats!!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats brother. IT took 1 year  for your. I have a ques. What did you provided to prov your relationship with your wife when T13 asked?



rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


Congrats Rashed bhai. You got it exactly within 12 months.


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Congrats brother. IT took 1 year  for your. I have a ques. What did you provided to prov your relationship with your wife when T13 asked?


I provide wedding photos and some other casual photos, invitation letter of a cultural program, engagement ring purchase receipt, statement of joint account etc.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations Rashed. Goodluck for future.
> 
> Any particular reason why you are making your trip so complex? Please take Malaysia or Singapore airlines and avoid all sorts of confusion.


I checked kul-syd return airfare is only like 35,000 bdt. Add 25,000bdt for dac-kul return airfare and thats only 60,000 bdt for dac-syd return airfare. I think in case of singapore and malaysian air it around 1,00,000bdt per person!!!


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...



Brother Rashed, Many congratulations to you!


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats Brother  

Best of Luck with your future journey 

Regarding your quarries:

1) There is no need for any further verification from anywhere. GRANT Letter and VEVO is good enough.

2) Regarding Travelling please judge the total cost/complexity ( total Airfare, Visa, Layover time, travel expense, stress). Sometime there is money can't buy things are available.

In Singapore airlines also the total travel time is more that 15 hrs. So other airlines the time will be much more also.

Regarding Duel Entry visa if you apply they normally provide. So, If you are going for a bag packers tour then go as per your plan and enjoy. 

3) You can get VISA label. But if you do not have it there would not be any problems if you have your grant letter and other docs with you. Regarding airport immigrant officers - you never know 

Once again best of Luck and let us know what you finally decided. 





rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> I checked kul-syd return airfare is only like 35,000 bdt. Add 25,000bdt for dac-kul return airfare and thats only 60,000 bdt for dac-syd return airfare. I think in case of singapore and malaysian air it around 1,00,000bdt per person!!!


Good fare. But add the visa processing fees, Layover time, food, transport, Accommodation in Malaysia (if applicable) and others.

at the same time when people travel this way everyone says get the VISA LABEL as you never know which country/terminal accept or doesn't accept Label free issue.

SO please be 100% sure on what you are doing. 

May be someone moved this way may help you better.

One personal que: Are you single?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Pothik said:


> One personal que: Are you single?


check out his timeline dude! LoL


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a query, your timeline says, T13 assigned on 4th October, 2013. I assume it’s Adelaide team 13, right?
Did team 13 asked form 80 and did the security check since you got your CO from Brisbane T34.




rashed84 said:


> I provide wedding photos and some other casual photos, invitation letter of a cultural program, engagement ring purchase receipt, statement of joint account etc.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> I checked kul-syd return airfare is only like 35,000 bdt. Add 25,000bdt for dac-kul return airfare and thats only 60,000 bdt for dac-syd return airfare. I think in case of singapore and malaysian air it around 1,00,000bdt per person!!!


If you are ok with the complexity and wait time then go ahead. Every penny saved now worth a lot.

If i were single, trust me, i would have first gone to Brazil and then have at least 4 more countries as transit and then reach Sydney...lol


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


Congratulations rashed84


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

syeem said:


> check out his timeline dude! LoL


Long Timeline missed that


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Congrats Brother
> 
> Best of Luck with your future journey
> 
> ...


Dear Pothik Bhai,
Thanks for your reply. I'm married, but no kids 
Now, can i get this visa label from Bangladesh??
Also, i read something about biometric verification, VFS global stuffs.... So, I don't have to do any of those??

Thanks
Rashed


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulations!!! 



rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Congrats rashed84*

Your grant has brought a significant amount of light to all 189 Bangladeshi applicant who are in long waiting time in grant process. Just yesterday I read some negative posts and wrote not to worry about waiting. 
Party time arty:
All the best!


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Dear Pothik Bhai,
> Thanks for your reply. I'm married, but no kids
> Now, can i get this visa label from Bangladesh??
> Also, i read something about biometric verification, VFS global stuffs.... So, I don't have to do any of those??
> ...


give them a call...
Australian High Commission, Bangladesh
184 Gulshan Avenue, Gulshan-2 - Telephone: 881 3105 - Fax: 881 1125


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Dear Pothik Bhai,
> Thanks for your reply. I'm married, but no kids
> 
> Thanks
> Rashed


adopt me and take me with you...:hug:


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

syeem said:


> adopt me and take me with you...:hug:


ha ha ha...you are a real joker...I love you man :hug: :hug: :hug:!!!


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear All,

By the grace of all mighty Allah me and my family have Granted 190 (WA) visa today, it's been a terrible and long waited journey so far that took me 9 months with lots of up and down situation. However this forum helped and inspired not to lose hope and keep on hang in there for GRANT. 

Special thanks to all who keep on posting for all issues and explained them with their best knowledge. Keep on posting and pray for us, our initial entry date given is 23 Jul 2015, so hopefully we shall plan to fly then as I have settle some issue down here first. 

I wish all the very best for all and hope all of us get their long desired GRAN sooner or later.

Regards


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of all mighty Allah me and my family have Granted 190 (WA) visa today, it's been a terrible and long waited journey so far that took me 9 months with lots of up and down situation. However this forum helped and inspired not to lose hope and keep on hang in there for GRANT.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. But it took so long time, for 190 visa it usually takes 3-4 months.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> 189is better always...
> getting early is not the main, what u get this is also a matter


Brother I also feel 189 is better as all over Australia is open for us. But are there any other benefits except this?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

:happy::happy:


rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


Brother, may I know your ANZSO code? Did you resubmit Med/PCC or did you knock them via mail or phone call? My time line has similarities with you ...FEELING HOPEFUL


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> Brother I also feel 189 is better as all over Australia is open for us. But are there any other benefits except this?


I listen 189 will get child care allowance from the very beginning, also health facility may have some more advantages.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


congratulation man. very good news.
i also want to know about going to Aus Embassy, visa level procedure...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


congrats again.
oh! you r the luckiest person of 189 in this thread, just just got Grant within 12 months..
hope I couldget within 20 months at least...


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

congratulations rashed84 vi. The fastest 189 grant in this thread. Really encouraging news for newer applicants. Perform a special prayer to almighty ALLAH for this reward.
Don't forget to pray for others.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I firmly believe insallah you will have grant soon.



EEE_power said:


> :happy::happy:
> 
> Brother, may I know your ANZSO code? Did you resubmit Med/PCC or did you knock them via mail or phone call? My time line has similarities with you ...FEELING HOPEFUL


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of all mighty Allah me and my family have Granted 190 (WA) visa today, it's been a terrible and long waited journey so far that took me 9 months with lots of up and down situation. However this forum helped and inspired not to lose hope and keep on hang in there for GRANT.
> 
> ...


Congratulations brother. 9 months is too much for 190 applicant. You had your patience and ALLAH reward you in the end. Enjoy and be grateful.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> I listen 189 will get child care allowance from the very beginning, also health facility may have some more advantages.


Can you please share any link? Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> I listen 189 will get child care allowance from the very beginning, also health facility may have some more advantages.


Ha ha ha *mamunmaziz*. Do not believe in rumors ! Subclass 189 is a PR visa like subclass 190 and unrestricted to any state or territory unlike Subclass 190 . That is the only difference.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rus_bd said:


> Can you please share any link? Thanks.


If I could get than..sure


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


Congratulations. But don't look at my timeline.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Ha ha ha mamunmaziz. Do not believe in rumors ! Subclass 189 is a PR visa like subclass 190 and unrestricted to any state or territory unlike Subclass 190 . That is the only difference.


that should be....


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of all mighty Allah me and my family have Granted 190 (WA) visa today, it's been a terrible and long waited journey so far that took me 9 months with lots of up and down situation. However this forum helped and inspired not to lose hope and keep on hang in there for GRANT.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Brother !! What is your profession !! 

:bounce: :humble: eace: eace:


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> :happy::happy:
> 
> Brother, may I know your ANZSO code? Did you resubmit Med/PCC or did you knock them via mail or phone call? My time line has similarities with you ...FEELING HOPEFUL


My ANZSCO code is 233211 (Civil Engineer)
I did not resubmit my med/pcc.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

guys,what is the criterion to use vevo?I mean is it used after grant?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Brothers and sisters,can we again see the list of 2012-13 files? special request to num_tareq bhai, mirza bhai n other seniors


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Brothers and sisters,can we again see the list of 2012-13 files? special request to num_tareq bhai, mirza bhai n other seniors


It's your turn, Mirza vai.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> Brothers and sisters,can we again see the list of 2012-13 files? special request to num_tareq bhai, mirza bhai n other seniors



A list from MirZa vais post........

Bengal_tiger – 189 – 16th Dec 2012
Mostafa – 189 – 21st Dec 2012
Samamun001 – 189 – 28th Dec 2012
Rana_abhijit – 189 – 7th January 2013
Tariq – 189 – 27th January 2013
Slagozz – 189 – 190 – 29th January 2013
Num_tareq – 189 – 6th Feb 2013
Nazim – 189 – 6th Feb 2013
rashed-rahman – 189 - 8th Feb 2013
mamunmaziz – 189 – 13th Feb 2013
Tanu – 189 – 16th Feb 2013
Neyamul008 – 189 – 17th feb 2013
Zamil525 – 189 – 28th Feb 2013
Australia40 – 189 – 13th march 2013
Nony – 189 – 12th April 2013
Tanvir_1667 – 189 – 7th May 2013
Ehanu009 – 189 – 7th May 2013
Australia1 – 189 – 25th May 2013
Mithu92ku – 189 – 19th june 2013
Adnan063 – 189 – 28th june 2013


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello Guys,

How to contact DIBP before any CO is assigned? Is there any e-mail address? My application was received by GSM Adelaide.

I have just renewed my passport, so passport No. has been changed. I filled up Form 929 and uploaded it to immi account, but 15 days have passed but the status still shows "required", not like the other docs which shows "received" and which I uploaded immediately after lodging my VISA (Dated 05/08/14).

So will it be wise to contact DIBP or should I just wait?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Dear Pothik Bhai,
> Thanks for your reply. I'm married, but no kids
> Now, can i get this visa label from Bangladesh??
> Also, i read something about biometric verification, VFS global stuffs.... So, I don't have to do any of those??
> ...


As I know For visa label you have to go to VFS Bangladesh office. The Office is in Gulshan-2 Circle. 

You can get the cost and information regarding label in the bellow link.

Australia Visa Information - Bangladesh - Home Page - Visa Evidencing

Just for you information, As From Bangladesh it is label free so I have planned not to take label for me and my family. 

Why giving 13K per person? for me it is (13K x 3 = 39K) I know there is slight chance I may face difficulty in Bangladesh immigration. But I can manage InshaAllah. 

I have also Talked wit VFS they told not to worry There will be no issue if I go without label. They continuously do meeting with Bangladesh immigration regarding this issue and take report accordingly. This is popular and well known now in Bangladesh immigration.

But I do not have idea about other country like Malaysia.

Best of luck and let me know for any quarries.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Vevo verification will be used after grant. This will varify you visa status. Also it will send your visa status to others (company , person) as verification authority. 



EEE_power said:


> guys,what is the criterion to use vevo?I mean is it used after grant?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congratulation 



Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of all mighty Allah me and my family have Granted 190 (WA) visa today, it's been a terrible and long waited journey so far that took me 9 months with lots of up and down situation. However this forum helped and inspired not to lose hope and keep on hang in there for GRANT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Do not worry until your CO get assigned.

There were some uploads of mine also shown 'required' till last day until I get Grant.

So do not worry bout this. When CO will get assigned he/she will check.




ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> How to contact DIBP before any CO is assigned? Is there any e-mail address? My application was received by GSM Adelaide.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Pothik said:


> As I know For visa label you have to go to VFS Bangladesh office. The Office is in Gulshan-2 Circle.
> 
> You can get the cost and information regarding label in the bellow link.
> 
> ...


Is there anyone in the forum who face immigration without visa level?
please share experience for rest others.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pothik said:


> As I know For visa label you have to go to VFS Bangladesh office. The Office is in Gulshan-2 Circle.
> 
> You can get the cost and information regarding label in the bellow link.
> 
> ...


But I am still facing trouble during checking the status through VEVO. When I have contacted with DIBP they noticed, they are unble to provide information for this issue and when I have contacted with CO, they told to contact with DIBP online quarry form......

Any suggestion what should I do now ?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*need Shared accomodetion*

Hi All

I am struggle for searching shared accommodation in Sydney. Any advise......

Although gumtree.com.au have but need advise for Bangladeshi family........So far many BD share as a rent like this way


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am struggle for searching shared accommodation in Sydney. Any advise......
> 
> Although gumtree.com.au have but need advise for Bangladeshi family........So far many BD share as a rent like this way


This is my worry too. Thats why I am planning a 7 days initial trip with family, come back and go again on my own. Thats only if you have a safe place to leave your family behind.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am struggle for searching shared accommodation in Sydney. Any advise......
> 
> Although gumtree.com.au have but need advise for Bangladeshi family........So far many BD share as a rent like this way



Gumtree is usually better than realstate.com.au when it comes to finding shared accommodation.

If you want to stay with Bangladeshi people in shared accommodation, then a good option is to stay with uni students. Near every university, there are usually two or more houses where Bangladeshi people or student live.

I live in Brisbane, otherwise I would help you to find one.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sun10 said:


> Gumtree is usually better than realstate.com.au when it comes to finding shared accommodation.
> 
> If you want to stay with Bangladeshi people in shared accommodation, then a good option is to stay with uni students. Near every university, there are usually two or more houses where Bangladeshi people or student live.
> 
> I live in Brisbane, otherwise I would help you to find one.


Thank you for your valuable advise ...................


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi All,

what is the timeline required of getting 189 visa now? I have applied for 190, but got rejection mail from Victoria today with 75 points ..Feeling shattered..

Thanks,

Zabeen


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am struggle for searching shared accommodation in Sydney. Any advise......
> 
> Although gumtree.com.au have but need advise for Bangladeshi family........So far many BD share as a rent like this way


Hi Mirza vai,

when are you moving to sydney???


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

My situation is like yours. I was asked to submit my Employment Tax document and wife's educations credential. My agent mail them on 27 August and uploaded on 28 August, 2014. Still, in the immi account it's shows required rather than received. Day before yesterday, i called them. They notified that, they got my agent's email however, it may be a system bug in immi account. it's better you email your CO.



ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> How to contact DIBP before any CO is assigned? Is there any e-mail address? My application was received by GSM Adelaide.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

My situation is like yours. I was asked to submit my Employment Tax document and wife's educations credential. My agent mail them on 27 August and uploaded on 28 August, 2014. Still, in the immi account it's shows required rather than received. Day before yesterday, i called them. They notified that, they got my agent's email however, it may be a system bug in immi account. it's better you email your CO after allocation. 



ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> How to contact DIBP before any CO is assigned? Is there any e-mail address? My application was received by GSM Adelaide.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Victoria rejection rate is bit higher. Most probably they prefer good IELTS i saw somewhere. Whatever, you can try for 189. Current trwend says that 189 visa processing seems quicker than previous time. Moreover, this year australia plans to issue to visas. So, you can anticipate to have a quicker processing time though nothing is certain. There are some other factors. What about SS at other states?
Put your SOL here and search is there any state offer SS for your job and the requirements also-

ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa

I suggest you to try 190 at first, but if not possible don't waste your time to lodge 189. Remember, the more time you waste the more time you have to wait. 



Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> what is the timeline required of getting 189 visa now? I have applied for 190, but got rejection mail from Victoria today with 75 points ..Feeling shattered..
> 
> ...


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> what is the timeline required of getting 189 visa now? I have applied for 190, but got rejection mail from Victoria today with 75 points ..Feeling shattered..
> 
> ...


Did they give any reason or explanation to reject you? Did you get state nomination from Victoria ??


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Vevo verification will be used after grant. This will varify you visa status. Also it will send your visa status to others (company , person) as verification authority.


Thanks brother.so I should inform my current employer immediately after getting grant Inshallah.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

After receiving all required docs,my co e-mailed on Jan,2014-This application will be subject to further checking by partner Australian government departments. The wait time on average for the completion of this checking can be from 6 to 12 months.Does everyone get this type of mail?one of our forum members came to know his security check started almost one year later.that's why I'm asking.please share your thinking.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I firmly believe insallah you will have grant soon.


Atleast it feels better to read such wonderful wishes.May Allah give all of us patience...ameen


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


Congratulations . Very happy to hear that. Best wishes to you.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

just sent an email to gsm.adelaide team: "sharey choddo mash hoe gese... o bhai, diden?". i'll update you guys as soon as i get a reply...


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> what is the timeline required of getting 189 visa now? I have applied for 190, but got rejection mail from Victoria today with 75 points ..Feeling shattered..
> 
> ...


A friend of mine wants to apply for Victoria Sponsorship, could you share the reason for your rejection?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Thanks brother.so I should inform my current employer immediately after getting grant Inshallah.


you do not have to inform your current employer about it whatsoever unless you want to. after you get the grant, you go to vevo website and check if everything's alright or not... take a printout and keep it safe. carry the grant letter and the vevo printout while flying to Australia. show them to the related authorities whenever asked for...


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> just sent an email to gsm.adelaide team: "sharey choddo mash hoe gese... o bhai, diden?". i'll update you guys as soon as i get a reply...


cheer up. you can apply for a new PCC and have it ready. if you don't get the grant by the time your current PCC expires then just upload/send the new PCC even if they don't ask for it.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of all mighty Allah me and my family have Granted 190 (WA) visa today, it's been a terrible and long waited journey so far that took me 9 months with lots of up and down situation. However this forum helped and inspired not to lose hope and keep on hang in there for GRANT.
> 
> ...



Congratulations brother .... best wishes ahead...


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> cheer up. you can apply for a new PCC and have it ready. if you don't get the grant by the time your current PCC expires then just upload/send the new PCC even if they don't ask for it.


dhuro mia, you just copy pasted my advice to me! Thanks anyway... LoL


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

ohornish82 said:


> Did they give any reason or explanation to reject you? Did you get state nomination from Victoria ??


Generic explanations..

'Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.



The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. '


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Zolter said:


> A friend of mine wants to apply for Victoria Sponsorship, could you share the reason for your rejection?


Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.



The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Zabeen, I really wish I could give my Victoria SS to you. I had the Victoria SS as plan B which expired just today. Wishing you all the best in your next step. Do not give up. Let us know if we could be of any help.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

congratulations brother. 

You applied first week of September, right. means you paid more than what I did. Thats why they processed your one early, huh? just joking  good luck and great to hear your news. i am becoming hopeful that T34/ or T Brisbane is doing something. 




rashed84 said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Almighty Allah, I have been granted SI 189 visa today. Got the golden mail today and checked VEVO. Everything is ok. Initial Entry Date is 10 Dec 2014. Thanks to all expatforum mebers for their help and support all through the journey. Special thanks to Mithu bhai, Shahrear Bhai, Mirza bhai, Pothik bhai and all the seniors whos help and support made this journey possible.
> 
> Now I have some questions to senior members about my next steps:
> ...


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

ohornish82 said:


> Did they give any reason or explanation to reject you? Did you get state nomination from Victoria ??


I am informed for last 2-3 months that, state sponsorship is currently closed for 3 months and will be opened after September. One of my friends has all docs ready but waiting for state sponsorship to be opened.

FYKI : ABOVE NEWS I'M SHARING ONLY KNOWN FROM AGENT.I'M NOT SURE WHETHER IT IS TRUE OR NOT.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Pothik said:


> As I know For visa label you have to go to VFS Bangladesh office. The Office is in Gulshan-2 Circle.
> 
> You can get the cost and information regarding label in the bellow link.
> 
> ...


I also wanted to print visa label. But decided not to proceed because of recent cost increase.
Apart from passport and grant letter, what papers are required by the immigration officials? Can members who already visit Australia please answer this? Do we need any paper from Ministry of Foreign Affairs and/or Manpower Bureau?
Is there any pitfall by BD immigration officials that we need to be careful about? Does immigration problem can appear at other airports (in my case Singapore and Sydney)?
Would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> I also wanted to print visa label. But decided not to proceed because of recent cost increase.
> Apart from passport and grant letter, what papers are required by the immigration officials? Can members who already visit Australia please answer this? Do we need any paper from Ministry of Foreign Affairs and/or Manpower Bureau?
> Is there any pitfall by BD immigration officials that we need to be careful about? Does immigration problem can appear at other airports (in my case Singapore and Sydney)?
> Would be grateful for any advice.


You do not need to do any of these. Just buy your ticket, grab your passport and the grant letter, put your stuffs in a suitcase and off you go....:bolt:


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

*Status Meaning*

Hi,

Is there anyone who can help me with the meaning of the status shown in the table for attached/needed-to-be-attached documents? There is a heading in the eVisa page called "Next steps" (Documents and its various status that appear under "Next steps"). The status for all my documents uploaded says "Received", whereas the others say "Recommended". I know "Requested" Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you, but not sure about the status "Received". 

Could anyone suggest anything here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone who can help me with the meaning of the status shown in the table for attached/needed-to-be-attached documents? There is a heading in the eVisa page called "Next steps" (Documents and its various status that appear under "Next steps"). The status for all my documents uploaded says "Received", whereas the others say "Recommended". I know "Requested" Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you, but not sure about the status "Received".
> 
> Could anyone suggest anything here? Thanks in advance.


Received means CO (Or anyone else) has marked the documents as received, but it does not mean documents are verified/finalized. And it will show this received status up to grant letter. Basically they put recommended status to every other document. eg. even if you don't have AUS education or experience they put recommended next to overseas education/overseas experience... so don't worry about recommended


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks. I still need to upload the following documents: Birth Certificate, PCC, Meds for Me and my husband, marriage evidence and form 80 for my husband.

Though I am a little confused; doesn't "Qualifications - Australian" means the degree I have acquired from Australia and "Qualifications - Overseas" means the degree I have acquired from Bangladesh? 




rashed84 said:


> Received means CO (Or anyone else) has marked the documents as received, but it does not mean documents are verified/finalized. And it will show this received status up to grant letter. Basically they put recommended status to every other document. eg. even if you don't have AUS education or experience they put recommended next to overseas education/overseas experience... so don't worry about recommended


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Thanks. I still need to upload the following documents: Birth Certificate, PCC, Meds for Me and my husband, marriage evidence and form 80 for my husband.
> 
> Though I am a little confused; doesn't "Qualifications - Australian" means the degree I have acquired from Australia and "Qualifications - Overseas" means the degree I have acquired from Bangladesh?


What you have understood is correct.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Thanks. I still need to upload the following documents: Birth Certificate, PCC, Meds for Me and my husband, marriage evidence and form 80 for my husband.
> 
> Though I am a little confused; doesn't "Qualifications - Australian" means the degree I have acquired from Australia and "Qualifications - Overseas" means the degree I have acquired from Bangladesh?


yes


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

I changed my wallpaper to this because all this waiting is driving me insane


----------



## DeepBlue1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> what is the timeline required of getting 189 visa now? I have applied for 190, but got rejection mail from Victoria today with 75 points ..Feeling shattered..
> 
> ...


So sorry for you but i am sure that with 75 points you can easily get through 189.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

DeepBlue1 said:


> So sorry for you but i am sure that with 75 points you can easily get through 189.


Ya..that was a mistake...however i have applied for 189 today..let's see..

189 SOL - 261111 | ACS Outcome : 16/05/2014 (8 Yrs considered+) | IELTS : 7.5 | Total Points : 70 | Submitted EOI : 22/09/2014 | Invite Received : ? | Visa Lodged - ?? | PCC/Medicals : ??? | Visa : ????


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Thanks. I still need to upload the following documents: Birth Certificate, PCC, Meds for Me and my husband, marriage evidence and form 80 for my husband.
> 
> Though I am a little confused; doesn't "Qualifications - Australian" means the degree I have acquired from Australia and "Qualifications - Overseas" means the degree I have acquired from Bangladesh?


Yes, you are right


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tau$eef said:


> Hi Mirza vai,
> 
> when are you moving to sydney???


In Sah Allah, by end of October 2014.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Ya..that was a mistake...however i have applied for 189 today..let's see..
> 
> 189 SOL - 261111 | ACS Outcome : 16/05/2014 (8 Yrs considered+) | IELTS : 7.5 | Total Points : 70 | Submitted EOI : 22/09/2014 | Invite Received : ? | Visa Lodged - ?? | PCC/Medicals : ??? | Visa : ????



I think it is a right decision. Best of Luck. It may take some time but it will happen eventually.

Soon After EOI front load all the necessary docs including PCC. Also you may complete MED.


----------



## rumoncse (Sep 11, 2014)

my wife no have graduate degree so have u any problem for PR


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

rumoncse said:


> my wife no have graduate degree so have u any problem for PR


No problem at all.


----------



## rumoncse (Sep 11, 2014)

please share checklist for ACS


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

rumoncse said:


> please share checklist for ACS


You need to provide your academic transcripts, updated CV and experience letters from all the jobs mentioned in your CV. If you cannot provide the exp letter of any job (may be the company doesnt exist anymore) then dont mention that job in your CV.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

rumoncse said:


> my wife no have graduate degree so have u any problem for PR


No problem as long as you are not claiming spouse points. By the way, have you done IELTS?


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

i calld to DIBP today...same answer...still under routing check...really frustrating...
i saw a new dialogue in my E-application regarding my health i.e.Meeting the health requirement
"This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates"

what does it mean...?? how long i hv to wait more .......only god knows..


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

rumoncse said:


> my wife no have graduate degree so have u any problem for PR


no problem but my intuition would like to advise you to study proper for the IELTS!


----------



## rumoncse (Sep 11, 2014)

my experience is 5 years 9 months but one company not exist right now. please share me I will submit this company experience(2 years) for ACS or not?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

rumoncse said:


> my experience is 5 years 9 months but one company not exist right now. please share me I will submit this company experience(2 years) for ACS or not?


You can provide evidence for that job only if you can prove that the job was authentic. You can do that if 1. You can show any mail communication during that period, 2. Your appointment letter, NOC/release letter, promotion letter etc from that job, 3. Salary account statement from bank, 4. A reference letter from you ex-boss who will declare that you were an employee of that company under his supervision along with his position in the company in that time, and the fact that the company has been closed since the date. Your salary account is gonna help you prove the employment more easily than if you only have a appointment letter.

Moreover, if you have graduated from a private university from Bangladesh, your degree might be assessed as an associate degree as there has been some recent changes in the education policy. So that might need 5 years of experience to qualify you for the assessment.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

This waiting is really crazy. There is no certainty. 


neyamul008 said:


> i calld to DIBP today...same answer...still under routing check...really frustrating...
> i saw a new dialogue in my E-application regarding my health i.e.Meeting the health requirement
> "This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates"
> 
> what does it mean...?? how long i hv to wait more .......only god knows..


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

neyamul008 said:


> i calld to DIBP today...same answer...still under routing check...really frustrating...
> i saw a new dialogue in my E-application regarding my health i.e.Meeting the health requirement
> "This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates"
> what does it mean...?? how long i hv to wait more .......only god knows..


Brother are you talking about IMMI Account status?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

neyamul008 said:


> i calld to DIBP today...same answer...still under routing check...really frustrating...
> i saw a new dialogue in my E-application regarding my health i.e.Meeting the health requirement
> "This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates"
> 
> what does it mean...?? how long i hv to wait more .......only god knows..


"This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates"-
This means you have to go through a medical clearance from an authorized panel of doctors.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello bd expats,
Is there any who has got invitation (subclass 190) recently from NSW in anzsco 263111? Thnx in advance


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Got additional queries. Simple.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Tarek bhai......is it team 13.....wht they r asking????? fingers crossed but I can smell ur grant.....


Yes, from team 13. Asked for ssc information and asked abt two address of my last job. I don't know abt team 13.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Yes, from team 13. Asked for ssc information and asked abt two address of my last job. I don't know abt team 13.


generally after submitting this, CO will ask for further Health exam. and PCC if required.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> generally after submitting this, CO will ask for further Health exam. and PCC if required.


I did my med on dec-13. Pcc already expired


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Brother are you talking about IMMI Account status?


yah i m talking about IMMI account status....


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

sumaya said:


> "This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates"-
> This means you have to go through a medical clearance from an authorized panel of doctors.


wht is ur status...???


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

neyamul008 said:


> wht is ur status...???


I don't think it's a regular update..probably this new status on health is coming..


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

shukti said:


> I don't think it's a regular update..probably this new status on health is coming..


i hv been observing this status for last 2 weeks....still no med request....only god nd DIBP know about it....


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

neyamul008 said:


> i hv been observing this status for last 2 weeks....still no med request....only god nd DIBP know about it....


do you think it means you should redo your medical as its expired already...


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

shukti said:


> do you think it means you should redo your medical as its expired already...[/Q
> it doesnt matter wht i think....what they want is important....yet to receive any request from CO....


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Got additional queries. Simple.


Alhamdulillah. You are very very close.

Give them ASAP.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Alhamdulillah. You are very very close.
> 
> Give them ASAP.


Can the experienced members list down the signs that shows that an applicant is close to getting the grant? Like if Team 13 sends additional queries?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

neyamul008 said:


> wht is ur status...???


I have submitted my application on 3rd September,2014 and has been uploading the documents since 8th September. Pcc and medical clearance are still pending, although the documents that have been uploaded are in received status. 

If you are confused, just click on the help/question-mark sign beside the link "Organise your health examination". This will open a new window which says that this link will be displayed if the applicant is required to undergo health examination for their visa application.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Got additional queries. Simple.


That is good sign. They are actively working on your file.
Praying for you and all the members around that time for quick grant.
Waiting for good news from all you guys.
May almighty ALLAH bless us all.


----------



## ahmed1 (Feb 1, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Can the experienced members list down the signs that shows that an applicant is close to getting the grant? Like if Team 13 sends additional queries?


Team 13 from adelaide asked for more information from me almost a month ago (14th August). Haven't heard anything from them after that. Sometimes I feel like tearing my hair off with all this excruciating delay :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Tareq Bhai, my Form 80 also asked by Adelaide team 13. In the mail communication, they specifically mentioned that they are not my CO but they are looking after the security checking issue. Nothing can be said specifically about Adelaide team 13. I have seen that, Brisbane team has a reputation regarding quick processing and giving grant without delay. But, in case of Adelaide team 13 timeline varies from case to case. In fact, specifically for Bangladeshis usually long time is taken 

I have no problem with security checking since i have nothing to hide and i did not do anything wrong in my whole life. My concern is do or check whatever you need to do, but do it within an acceptable time frame!!!



num_tareq said:


> Yes, from team 13. Asked for ssc information and asked abt two address of my last job. I don't know abt team 13.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Is team 13 is your CO or they are looking after Form 80 and other issues? i have seen usually, Bangladeshi cases security checking issues are dealt by Team 13.



ahmed1 said:


> Team 13 from adelaide asked for more information from me almost a month ago (14th August). Haven't heard anything from them after that. Sometimes I feel like tearing my hair off with all this excruciating delay :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

shukti said:


> do you think it means you should redo your medical as its expired already...


Shukti bro,

Why haven't you done your medicals and PCC yet? You should do it ASAP.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Shukti bro,
> 
> Why haven't you done your medicals and PCC yet? You should do it ASAP.


i am so sorry that i did not update my signature.. as i was requested by my co to provide my pcc n medical on 18 th of june and i uploaded them by 10 th of july'2014 ofcourse.. since no update.. even my status on immi account have not changed to 'received' from required.. although i was reconfirmed that co got my pcc's ...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

shukti said:


> i am so sorry that i did not update my signature.. as i was requested by my co to provide my pcc n medical on 18 th of june and i uploaded them by 10 th of july'2014 ofcourse.. since no update.. even my status on immi account have not changed to 'received' from required.. although i was reconfirmed that co got my pcc's ...


Again frustrating matter.
You have been at least asked for PCC and Medical after 8/9 months....
and I been requested for PCC and Medical after 19 Months...
& now in a deep tension ...hoping get GRANT soon...but when the soon will come...

I suggest you to ask your CO again ...

I will start asking if not getting GRANT within running Month...

One thing else.....Immi accounts Status of 'required' or 'received' I think not fully/accurately updated....


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Again frustrating matter.
> You have been at least asked for PCC and Medical after 8/9 months....
> and I been requested for PCC and Medical after 19 Months...
> & now in a deep tension ...hoping get GRANT soon...but when the soon will come...
> ...


Dont worry you will get your grant soon Inshaa Allah


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Again frustrating matter.
> You have been at least asked for PCC and Medical after 8/9 months....
> and I been requested for PCC and Medical after 19 Months...
> & now in a deep tension ...hoping get GRANT soon...but when the soon will come...
> ...


Bhaiya mine was asked after six months...very scary ...I think my medical will be asked again after one year..probably my co collected all docs while the checking going on.. and you should ask..you have waited enough...


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

*Current Timeline*

Hope everyone gets their grants soon


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hope everyone gets their grants soon


btw what is your time line like...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Finding good job not easy for skilled migrants in Australia: Study - The Economic Times 

those who are thinking about moving to Australia can read this post and think it through. For me, its too late, i already left my job and preparing things to move to uncertainty. No way to look back as you know in Dhaka, if you leave your job once, its really difficult to get another one.

So, its really a matter of thought of moving to new country & start a new era. now, i have dumped all the thoughts what i can do in sydney let alone pursuing any dreams...now, my target is to survive, and please pray for me.... 

NOTE: the purpose of this post is to make you review your choice..Why You want to Move to Australiia?? if its earning money and lead a good career, its time to do a second analysis, otherwise, go ahead with your decision. don't get me wrong like i am spreading negativity and all...


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hope everyone gets their grants soon


Definitely all of us will b granted soon


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone is experiencing this problem? When i am trying to see the application details by clicking my TRN number on immi account the following error displays

_*"An error has occurred An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again"*_


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Finding good job not easy for skilled migrants in Australia: Study - The Economic Times
> 
> those who are thinking about moving to Australia can read this post and think it through. For me, its too late, i already left my job and preparing things to move to uncertainty. No way to look back as you know in Dhaka, if you leave your job once, its really difficult to get another one.
> 
> ...


Hi, I m on accounting aswell. What have you done so far to increase your employability? For example, getting admission to local cpa etc???


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Hi, I m on accounting aswell. What have you done so far to increase your employability? For example, getting admission to local cpa etc???


brushed up my Excel skills, got into Local CPA (in-progress), learning Oz taxation and preparing my CV as OZ style is completely different than rest of the world !! :blabla:

What you have done so far?? where & When would you move??

:welcome:


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Anyone is experiencing this problem? When i am trying to see the application details by clicking my TRN number on immi account the following error displays
> 
> _*"An error has occurred An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again"*_


planned outage...there's a notice on skillselect page.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> brushed up my Excel skills, got into Local CPA (in-progress), learning Oz taxation and preparing my CV as OZ style is completely different than rest of the world !! :blabla:
> 
> What you have done so far?? where & When would you move??
> 
> :welcome:


Thanks for the reply. Only thing that I have done is to get admitted to the professional stage of CPA. Arranged for CPA's experience requirements to be met. Have to pass 6 subjects to write cpa next to my name.

I wouldn't say their cv style is completely different. A little tweaking here and there would be the only thing necessary in my opinion. The hardest part of cv writing is to downgrade the skills as I will be aiming for assistant positions. For me the cv has to seem like a guy who has done bachelors with 2/3 years experience and started studying cpa, looking for assistant accountants position to learn things. Correct me if I am thinking wrong guys.

I will be in Sydney for a week this November and haven't decided on a permanent move yet.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I firmly agree with you. I am an auditing personnel. Do you think CIMA will add any value since CIMA and CPA Austra has mutual recognition.



Australia1 said:


> Hi, I m on accounting aswell. What have you done so far to increase your employability? For example, getting admission to local cpa etc???


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

syeem said:


> unfortunately no rule applies for Bangladesh 189 applicants... don't ask why or how come! count at least 16-20 months from the day of lodgment...


does this timeframe apply for 190 also? 
:noidea:


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

diprain said:


> does this timeframe apply for 190 also?
> :noidea:


no.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I firmly agree with you. I am an auditing personnel. Do you think CIMA will add any value since CIMA and CPA Austra has mutual recognition.


Have you already completed CIMA? or you want do cima to get exemption from CPA?

If it is the second one then I would recommend you to start on CPA directly. Impression that I get is anything other than local qualification will not be highly regarded rather discounted.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

msdaus said:


> no.[/QUOTE
> thank God!


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

*Meds*

Hi, I'm going for my meds tomorrow to Dr. Wahab's Medical Center. Could anyone tell me what are the things that I need to take along and how much would it cost for me and my Husband? Thanks in advance.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Hi, I'm going for my meds tomorrow to Dr. Wahab's Medical Center. Could anyone tell me what are the things that I need to take along and how much would it cost for me and my Husband? Thanks in advance.


carry the print out of Information sheet+ passport. they will charge 3K BDT for each applicant.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I will accomplish CIMA operational level by November 14. Well, i am doing CIMA since there is a mutual recognition and after accomplishing CIMA strategic level, i will be entitled for CPA as well.

Anyway, doing direct CPA is also better option. Since, i have not granted the visa hence i am doing CIMA since CIMA is more acceptable in BD than CPA.



Australia1 said:


> Have you already completed CIMA? or you want do cima to get exemption from CPA?
> 
> If it is the second one then I would recommend you to start on CPA directly. Impression that I get is anything other than local qualification will not be highly regarded rather discounted.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

msdaus said:


> carry the print out of Information sheet+ passport. they will charge 3K BDT for each applicant.


Do i need to take along any passport sized photos? I heard that they take your photo with webcam just like National ID/Passport authority.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

you don't need to take photos. they will capture photos.



sumaya said:


> Do i need to take along any passport sized photos? I heard that they take your photo with webcam just like National ID/Passport authority.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

msdaus said:


> There are very few Bangladeshi 190 applicants as per VISA tracker. only 3 July BD applicants including me.


What is Visa Tracker?


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Hi, I'm going for my meds tomorrow to Dr. Wahab's Medical Center. Could anyone tell me what are the things that I need to take along and how much would it cost for me and my Husband? Thanks in advance.


Congrats for getting Med n PCC call!


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> What is Visa Tracker?


Here it is. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=3


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> you don't need to take photos. they will capture photos.


Thanks


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Congrats for getting Med n PCC call!


They didn't ask for it, I'll upload my meds and PCC before they even ask for it! (Hopefully that will speed up the process... )


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

sumaya said:


> They didn't ask for it, I'll upload my meds and PCC before they even ask for it! (Hopefully that will speed up the process... )


thinking like that I have done my med and pcc earlier, but see I had to done again.
I think its better to do after 12 months for 189 so when they actually start to process Grant at 17/18th month, there would be possibility for not asking Med and Pcc further.
But to do earlier is also an great experience.
Earlier I done Med at IOM
and later at Wahab's clinic,
total scenario different.
Wahab's Clinic is seem to easier.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Sumaya, I'd advise you to do your Med/PCC on Aug/Sep 2015 or if CO asks before that.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, as I said earlier, I am an impatient girl.. I'll get my PCC at the end of this week, and my meds too... 

I am still confident that it wont take 18 months from now on.. And the grant of rashed84 (189 Invitation 02-09-2013 and Grant 10-09-2014) has inspired me to stay on this thought.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Well, as I said earlier, I am an impatient girl.. I'll get my PCC at the end of this week, and my meds too...
> 
> I am still confident that it wont take 18 months from now on.. And the grant of rashed84 (189 Invitation 02-09-2013 and Grant 10-09-2014) has inspired me to stay on this thought.


Great ! Always think positive!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Well, as I said earlier, I am an impatient girl.. I'll get my PCC at the end of this week, and my meds too...
> 
> I am still confident that it wont take 18 months from now on.. And the grant of rashed84 (189 Invitation 02-09-2013 and Grant 10-09-2014) has inspired me to stay on this thought.


i assume you have taken the right decision. if you are ok with spending BDT 3k if require to do the med.again, there is nothing wrong to do it immediate after lodging your application. In tthe changing circumstance of newly declares.visa proceaaing time, You can anticipate quicker grant. It is always advised to upload all the docs, med and pcc from your end and send the ball to DIBP's court


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> thinking like that I have done my med and pcc earlier, but see I had to done again.
> I think its better to do after 12 months for 189 so when they actually start to process Grant at 17/18th month, there would be possibility for not asking Med and Pcc further.
> But to do earlier is also an great experience.
> Earlier I done Med at IOM
> ...


Y, Wahab's one is better


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Well, as I said earlier, I am an impatient girl.. I'll get my PCC at the end of this week, and my meds too...
> 
> I am still confident that it wont take 18 months from now on.. And the grant of rashed84 (189 Invitation 02-09-2013 and Grant 10-09-2014) has inspired me to stay on this thought.


me too, surely it will be reduced, hope 1st quarter-2014 applicant will be granted by Dec'14-Feb'14.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

Is there any option to do med for new born baby in Chittagong??
It is really painful to travel ctg-dhk-ctg with new born baby only for doing med...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> me too, surely it will be reduced, hope 1st quarter-2014 applicant will be granted by Dec'14-Feb'14.


Trust me, that would be the best thing that can happen to me right now... Insha Allah apnar kotha shotti hok.. Shobai bolen Amin...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

bdtooz said:


> Is there any option to do med for new born baby in Chittagong??
> It is really painful to travel ctg-dhk-ctg with new born baby only for doing med...


DIBP website shows only three clinic, all these are in Dhaka.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Do i need to take along any passport sized photos? I heard that they take your photo with webcam just like National ID/Passport authority.


I did it about 2 months ago

For me and my husband they took 4200 x2=8400 for medical. I took the print copy of hap id where my passport number is mentioned. They asked for passport size photos for their own documentation. So, Better take it with you. They will instantly take your pictures. Dont forget to take passport. 

They usually upload it within 2 working days.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> I did it about 2 months ago
> 
> For me and my husband they took 4200 x2=8400 for medical. I took the print copy of hap id where my passport number is mentioned. They asked for passport size photos for their own documentation. So, Better take it with you. They will instantly take your pictures. Dont forget to take passport.
> 
> They usually upload it within 2 working days.


Yes, medical fee depends on clinic. At Wahab Clinic it will take 3000 BDT for every 18+ applicant. I did it 1 month ago and they uploaded results on the next day.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

World is really a small place. Other day I was talking to Mamunvega in this forum and yesterday we both found out that we actually know each other very well from long before.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> World is really a small place. Other day I was talking to Mamunvega in this forum and yesterday we both found out that we actually know each other very well from long before.


you don't say! remember where i found you?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

syeem said:


> you don't say! remember where i found you?


The other forum right?? don't tell me you also know me already..

So far I know Mirza755 and Mamunvega...would love to add to this list.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> The other forum right?? don't tell me you also know me already..
> 
> So far I know Mirza755 and Mamunvega...would love to add to this list.


stick cricket... remember?


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

I am a early May applicant and did everything My Co wanted me to do . I really hate to waiting more . I am thinking about making call over phone to get my latest Visa Status. Is there anyone who got benefited by calling them ?? Is it really a good idea ???


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

syeem said:


> stick cricket... remember?


Oh yes!!! how can I forget. Will have a go at this today after a long time


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> I did it about 2 months ago
> 
> For me and my husband they took 4200 x2=8400 for medical. I took the print copy of hap id where my passport number is mentioned. They asked for passport size photos for their own documentation. So, Better take it with you. They will instantly take your pictures. Dont forget to take passport.
> 
> They usually upload it within 2 working days.


Thanks dear. We will take along our Passports. Not sure about Passport-sized pictures, though. Need to re-print.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Yes, medical fee depends on clinic. At Wahab Clinic it will take 3000 BDT for every 18+ applicant. I did it 1 month ago and they uploaded results on the next day.


Great. I'll get my PCC by 18th, so if they upload it by tomorrow/day-after-tomorrow, there wont be much difference between uploading these docs. Thanks BTW.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

ohornish82 said:


> I am a early May applicant and did everything My Co wanted me to do . I really hate to waiting more . I am thinking about making call over phone to get my latest Visa Status. Is there anyone who got benefited by calling them ?? Is it really a good idea ???


I think you can give them a call. It'll cost you some money, sure, but it'll save you from a lot of Automatic and depressing thoughts like, "OMG, what's happening? What are they doing? Is it positive? Is it negative? Am I gonna get it? What is taking them so long to process? Is that any problem in the documents? Bla blah bla..." (Trust me, I go through this a lot.. May be I am going Insane!)


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

ohornish82 said:


> I am a early May applicant and did everything My Co wanted me to do . I really hate to waiting more . I am thinking about making call over phone to get my latest Visa Status. Is there anyone who got benefited by calling them ?? Is it really a good idea ???


There is strong relation between call and grant. I saw many posts where applicant got their grants after they had called to DBIP. Is there any security checking related issues like 189 Bangladeshi applicants?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Just booked return ticket for 267k bdt to Sydney. Singapore airlines, 2 adult 96k each and 1 kid 75k. Proper rip-off...my pocket feels empty and head dizzy


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Seniors,

My initial entry date is 23 Jul 2015, I was wondering if I fly alone first and settle things down there then ask my family to join me after few months. Will it be any problem entering AUS for my family? as they will be entering without my accompany. Please advice.....thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> My initial entry date is 23 Jul 2015, I was wondering if I fly alone first and settle things down there then ask my family to join me after few months. Will it be any problem entering AUS for my family? as they will be entering without my accompany. Please advice.....thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards


You and Your Family need to enter Australia before the IED, it doesn't matter who go first and if you can settle or not...that's the simple rule !! 

:rain: :tongue: :cheer2:


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Senior,

Is there any passport's minimum validity issue for initial entry.

Regards


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Just booked return ticket for 267k bdt to Sydney. Singapore airlines, 2 adult 96k each and 1 kid 75k. Proper rip-off...my pocket feels empty and head dizzy


which dates you would live in there?? Already spent too much, you need MEGABUCKS next time for the final move !!

keep us updated about your SYDNEY Experiences !! 

Cheers !! :lol: :cheer2:


----------



## rumoncse (Sep 11, 2014)

Please share about australia IT job market.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Just booked return ticket for 267k bdt to Sydney. Singapore airlines, 2 adult 96k each and 1 kid 75k. Proper rip-off...my pocket feels empty and head dizzy


both way ticket?
and what about visa label in passport bro.?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Senior,
> 
> Is there any passport's minimum validity issue for initial entry.
> 
> Regards


You can not buy your air ticket , if your passport's minimum validity is not six months or more.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You can not buy your air ticket , if your passport's minimum validity is not six months or more.


Dear Mithu Bhai,

Could you please explain it in a bit detail, situation is my son passport expire in 21 Aug 2015 and our initial entry date 23 Jul 2015, and we plan to fly by Jun 10 2015. In this scenario do I need to renew my son's passport. 

The six month time you mentioned is it from the date ticket bought or from flight date.

Thanks in advance for the clarification.

Regards


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> both way ticket?
> and what about visa label in passport bro.?


Yes, return ticket. You can do the visa labelling through vfs. Charge is 12880 tk per passport. Advertised processing time is 15 working days.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Mithu Bhai,
> 
> Could you please explain it in a bit detail, situation is my son passport expire in 21 Aug 2015 and our initial entry date 23 Jul 2015, and we plan to fly by Jun 10 2015. In this scenario do I need to renew my son's passport.
> 
> ...


It is Flight date. You must need new passport.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> It is Flight date. You must need new passport.


Dear Mithu Bhai,

Thank you. It's clear now, just to make my self more clear. So what I need to do is

1. Apply for my son passport renewal, which is apply for new passport which will hold old passport number as reference. (applicable for MRP passport)

2. Inform DIBP for my son passport detail change with form 929. (confuse for this part) that is do I need to inform the change to AUS embassy in Dhaka along with form 929?

Please advice.

Regards


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Yes, return ticket. You can do the visa labelling through vfs. Charge is 12880 tk per passport. Advertised processing time is 15 working days.


thanks but
I want to know would you take visa label or not actually.
I know the costing bro.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Mithu Bhai,
> 
> Thank you. It's clear now, just to make my self more clear. So what I need to do is
> 
> ...


Dear Mohammed_BD,

1. Yes
2. Form 929 have DIBP's office addresses and Fax numbers. My general understand is 
you can submit form 929 to any one of these addresses by mail or by Fax. I am not sure about the Australian embassy in Dhaka takes this form 929 or not. You could contact Dhaka office and please update here as I am in the same situation.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Right Decision. Told you earlier. Get one step Ahead of CO. 

If CO thinks smart, you will think smarter.

Best of Luck. InshaAllah you will get grant faster.






sumaya said:


> Well, as I said earlier, I am an impatient girl.. I'll get my PCC at the end of this week, and my meds too...
> 
> I am still confident that it wont take 18 months from now on.. And the grant of rashed84 (189 Invitation 02-09-2013 and Grant 10-09-2014) has inspired me to stay on this thought.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

I suggest different versions with different experience level could be very helpful.





Australia1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Only thing that I have done is to get admitted to the professional stage of CPA. Arranged for CPA's experience requirements to be met. Have to pass 6 subjects to write cpa next to my name.
> 
> I wouldn't say their cv style is completely different. A little tweaking here and there would be the only thing necessary in my opinion. The hardest part of cv writing is to downgrade the skills as I will be aiming for assistant positions. For me the cv has to seem like a guy who has done bachelors with 2/3 years experience and started studying cpa, looking for assistant accountants position to learn things. Correct me if I am thinking wrong guys.
> 
> I will be in Sydney for a week this November and haven't decided on a permanent move yet.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Right Decision. Told you earlier. Get one step Ahead of CO.
> 
> If CO thinks smart, you will think smarter.
> 
> Best of Luck. InshaAllah you will get grant faster.


Kopal kharap! Went to Dr Wahab's yesterday, but probably his brother died, so he left. Will give it a shot today but there is a possibility of a nasty political situation this afternoon.

Going to get our Pcc tomorrow, though.. Let's see...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

hey everyone... today I called DIBP...the experience was good...the lady picked up the call was nice... but unfortunately she told me my security checking is going on.... I was mentally ready for this but still I am feeling terrible.... she couldn't tell me when it actually started.. I am feeling numbed..I have decided next one year no Australia talk..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Which team is your looking after your case? Did you contacted by only one team or two teams?



shukti said:


> hey everyone... today I called DIBP...the experience was good...the lady picked up the call was nice... but unfortunately she told me my security checking is going on.... I was mentally ready for this but still I am feeling terrible.... she couldn't tell me when it actually started.. I am feeling numbed..I have decided next one year no Australia talk..


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Mohammed_BD,
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. Form 929 have DIBP's office addresses and Fax numbers. My general understand is
> you can submit form 929 to any one of these addresses by mail or by Fax. I am not sure about the Australian embassy in Dhaka takes this form 929 or not. You could contact Dhaka office and please update here as I am in the same situation.


Dear Mithu Bhai,

Thanks for the detail, I believe the addresses given in the Form 929 are to used if you are in those region, as the Grant letter says one need to inform to the nearest department office for such change. I am trying to contact AUS High commission Dhaka lets see, I will update here once I get feedback.

Regards


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

shukti said:


> hey everyone... today I called DIBP...the experience was good...the lady picked up the call was nice... but unfortunately she told me my security checking is going on.... I was mentally ready for this but still I am feeling terrible.... she couldn't tell me when it actually started.. I am feeling numbed..I have decided next one year no Australia talk..


what BD time did you call them ??? what was the number ??


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

went for a day and came back with singapore airlines, cost me 1238 USD


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

I called bd time 10:45 am...my team is Adelaide team 8...n have been contacted by team 13 as well...no is taken from forum ... ends with 7000probably


----------



## rumoncse (Sep 11, 2014)

*Australia IT job market*

Please share about australia IT job market.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

shukti said:


> I called bd time 10:45 am...my team is Adelaide team 8...n have been contacted by team 13 as well...no is taken from forum ... ends with 7000probably


how long you were put on HOLD?? :fish:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

so team 13 is looking after the checking issue like they do all 189 applicants and team 8 is your CO team seems to me.



shukti said:


> I called bd time 10:45 am...my team is Adelaide team 8...n have been contacted by team 13 as well...no is taken from forum ... ends with 7000probably


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

shukti said:


> I called bd time 10:45 am...my team is Adelaide team 8...n have been contacted by team 13 as well...no is taken from forum ... ends with 7000probably


Can you please share your timeline with us. You can edit your signature from Quick links---> edit signature. 

Why did team 13 contacted with you? Team 13 contacted with me too for clarification in study gap of my husband.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

If in the email sent by Team 13 it was written that team 13 is not your case officer, then usually for BD applicants Team 13 looks after the security issue. They help o faster process the application. I was communicated by Team 13.



sazedaakhtar said:


> Can you please share your timeline with us. You can edit your signature from Quick links---> edit signature.
> 
> Why did team 13 contacted with you? Team 13 contacted with me too for clarification in study gap of my husband.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> how long you were put on HOLD?? :fish:


not long at all..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> so team 13 is looking after the checking issue like they do all 189 applicants and team 8 is your CO team seems to me.


yupp!!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Can you please share your timeline with us. You can edit your signature from Quick links---> edit signature.
> 
> Why did team 13 contacted with you? Team 13 contacted with me too for clarification in study gap of my husband.


team 13 works at the beginning of security check and ive seen them working just before getting grant also.. depends.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

shukti said:


> team 13 works at the beginning of security check and ive seen them working just before getting grant also.. depends.


Yes! You are finally in my team... 

Be optimist and hopeful.. You'll get the grant soon.. and hopefully you wont need to change your child's school, too...


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

Today I called DIBP and Experience was good so far . The guy whom I spoke to informed me my visa is being delayed because they haven't yet got my medical clearance . what does it mean actually ??


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

ohornish82 said:


> Today I called DIBP and Experience was good so far . The guy whom I spoke to informed me my visa is being delayed because they haven't yet got my medical clearance . what does it mean actually ??


After receiving medical report from BD by DIBP,the reports are sent to healthcare center in Australia( I'm not sure about the name).It takes time to generate a final report.I came to know from this forum,it took 40 days for some people.But as per agent, it's 28 days.
When I called DIBP,he told my meds are sent to healthcare center.After asking about security check,he replied ' It's not finalized'. But your one sounds positive ! Best of luck.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

i did my med on 12 aug and when i communicated DIBP a week ago, they notified me that my med is not finalized yet. I came to know that, if your med if referred to MOC it takes usually 45 days to get the clearance. I also lodged the visa 4 days ago than you.



ohornish82 said:


> Today I called DIBP and Experience was good so far . The guy whom I spoke to informed me my visa is being delayed because they haven't yet got my medical clearance . what does it mean actually ??


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> i did my med on 12 aug and when i communicated DIBP a week ago, they notified me that my med is not finalized yet. I came to know that, if your med if referred to MOC it takes usually 45 days to get the clearance. I also lodged the visa 4 days ago than you.


how do I know medical referred or not?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> how do I know medical referred or not?


Got penal certificate request. 
My PCC expired on May-2014. Is penal means PCC?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Got penal certificate request.
> My PCC expired on May-2014. Is penal means PCC?


Yes


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Got penal certificate request.
> My PCC expired on May-2014. Is penal means PCC?


Bhaiya whatever it is.. I wish you all the best


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Got penal certificate request.
> My PCC expired on May-2014. Is penal means PCC?


Yes bhaia. PCC=Penal Clearance Certificate/Police Clearance Certificate
Australian Citizenship – Good character and offences

Congrats, I can smell your grant..


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

sumaya said:


> Yes bhaia. PCC=Penal Clearance Certificate/Police Clearance Certificate
> Australian Citizenship – Good character and offences
> 
> Congrats, I can smell your grant..


SO its Clear Now ...PANEL and Police are same meaning indeed Tareq Vai, 
Thanks Sumaiya....



> /////
> Requirements for applications for citizenship by descent, adoption or resumption
> 
> You need penal clearance certificates from overseas countries if, in the last 10 years you:
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Talk to DIBP.



mamunmaziz said:


> how do I know medical referred or not?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> SO its Clear Now ...PANEL and Police are same meaning indeed Tareq Vai,
> Thanks Sumaiya....


You are not welcome bhaia.. You misspelled my name..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Got penal certificate request.
> My PCC expired on May-2014. Is penal means PCC?


Congratulations Tareq!!!


Only PCC request means you will get granted as soon as you submit your PCC. If you have already submitted you PCC request to DMP then you will get it by next Thursday. As soon as you receive the pcc, upload it and also email a copy to the CO. Give them a call early in the morning on Friday. My speculation is that you will get you grant on either 26th or 29th September if not earlier. Good luck!! Prepare to lane:


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

sumaya said:


> You are not welcome bhaia.. You misspelled my name..


sorry for that


----------



## ppia (Aug 15, 2014)

*CO assignment time*

Dear Seniors,

I am new to this thread. I need to know how long does it generally take to have CO assigned after lodging visa application under category 190? In another thread, I find it is generally 6-8 weeks, is it the same for applications sent from Bangladesh? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ppia said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am new to this thread. I need to know how long does it generally take to have CO assigned after lodging visa application under category 190? In another thread, I find it is generally 6-8 weeks, is it the same for applications sent from Bangladesh? Thanks in advance.


Same for Bangladeshi applicants! 6-8 weeks!


----------



## ppia (Aug 15, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Same for Bangladeshi applicants! 6-8 weeks!


Many thanks. Another query: do I need to submit tax certificates during visa application?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ppia said:


> Many thanks. Another query: do I need to submit tax certificates during visa application?


If you have tax certificates or requested by your CO, you should submit. Otherwise payslip and others employment documents would suffice.


----------



## ppia (Aug 15, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> If you have tax certificates or requested by your CO, you should submit. Otherwise payslip and others employment documents would suffice.


Again thanks. 

I have some more queries: I got my positive assessment last May. In my assessment, my job experience over the past 5 years was assessed. However, I have related job experience before 5 years as well. 

Can I claim points for those experiences before 5 years? 
Should I get points test advice letter from the related assessment authority to claim points (although for my profession, point test advice letter is not mandatory).
Should I declare those experiences during my EOI or visa application?

I hope someone will come up with suggestions with regards to my queries. Thanks in advance.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

ppia said:


> Again thanks.
> 
> I have some more queries: I got my positive assessment last May. In my assessment, my job experience over the past 5 years was assessed. However, I have related job experience before 5 years as well.
> 
> ...


you can claim only points for experiences assessed by the assessment authority. other/previous experience wont be counted at all.


----------



## ppia (Aug 15, 2014)

I was on leave (with pay) from my organization for pursuing my higher studies. My assessment authority considered the leave period as my employment experience. Since I was not on duty, I hesitate to show that period (about 2 and half years) as my experience on the EOI. What should I do: should I change my EOI and include this period as my job experience or only disclose the period over which I was actually on duty? Somebody please help.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Your answers to questions throughout the application and on the security forms will show that you were studying and not working. 

I wouldnt risk trying to claim experience years you obviously dont have and that the CO can see you dont have.


----------



## ppia (Aug 15, 2014)

_shel said:


> Your answers to questions throughout the application and on the security forms will show that you were studying and not working.
> 
> I wouldnt risk trying to claim experience years you obviously dont have and that the CO can see you dont have.


Many thanks. I got my qualifications and experience assessed by Vetassess. For the skills assessment, they only considered my experience over the past five years. According to their form SRG01: "For the Skills Assessment, only paid employment within the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation and at an appropriate skill level for your nominated occupation will be considered. You may
describe other employment in your CV/résumé."

My question is: how can I claim points for my experience prior to that 5 years, although highly relevant but not assessed according to Vetassess policy? Any person facing similar situation?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ppia said:


> I was on leave (with pay) from my organization for pursuing my higher studies. My assessment authority considered the leave period as my employment experience. Since I was not on duty, I hesitate to show that period (about 2 and half years) as my experience on the EOI. What should I do: should I change my EOI and include this period as my job experience or only disclose the period over which I was actually on duty? Somebody please help.


your actual duty part will be considered..and your visa dates will show your whereabouts..


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations Tareq!!!
> 
> Only PCC request means you will get granted as soon as you submit your PCC. If you have already submitted you PCC request to DMP then you will get it by next Thursday. As soon as you receive the pcc, upload it and also email a copy to the CO. Give them a call early in the morning on Friday. My speculation is that you will get you grant on either 26th or 29th September if not earlier. Good luck!! Prepare to lane:


Not yet requested to dmp. Hopefull to submit on Sunday. Do they work on saturday?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Not yet requested to dmp. Hopefull to submit on Sunday. Do they work on saturday?


They work sunday to Thursday. You will get it the next Sunday. Monday is likely to be your lucky day :fingerscrossed:


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

they work on sundays!?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes syeem....after all they are our hard working police officers!!!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Yes syeem....after all they are our hard working police officers!!!


if it wasn't a public forum ....I would have shared some hard working stories of my pcc from hard working police officers...


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> if it wasn't a public forum ....I would have shared some hard working stories of my pcc from hard working police officers...


PM please!


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

ppia said:


> Again thanks.
> 
> I have some more queries: I got my positive assessment last May. In my assessment, my job experience over the past 5 years was assessed. However, I have related job experience before 5 years as well.
> 
> ...



What is written in your assessment letter actually that will be counted in your EOI only....not more than that.
One thing remember at time of lodging final application after invitation or whenever CO asked later, you would have to state your whole career history including every time gap.


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

got a request from team 13 to send information about addresses of my educational institution today


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> got a request from team 13 to send information about addresses of my educational institution today


Good sign.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Same for Bangladeshi applicants! 6-8 weeks!


For me it is almost 11 weeks and no notification about CO. Only Team 13 asked for some information after 10 weeks. 

I think every case is different. For the stability of my mind I keep my expectations as low as possible ..    :sad:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello ppia,
VETASSESS has assessed your last five years which their highest time period of their assessment. Some people here misguide by reading ACS assessment where it deducts year of experiences. VETASSESS does not deduct year of experiences. So, you can claim your experiences after your degree as suggested by VETASSESS saying " You may describe other employment in your CV/résumé." 




ppia said:


> Many thanks. I got my qualifications and experience assessed by Vetassess. For the skills assessment, they only considered my experience over the past five years. According to their form SRG01: "For the Skills Assessment, only paid employment within the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation and at an appropriate skill level for your nominated occupation will be considered. You may
> describe other employment in your CV/résumé."
> 
> My question is: how can I claim points for my experience prior to that 5 years, although highly relevant but not assessed according to Vetassess policy? Any person facing similar situation?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, ACS deducts at least two years of experience, I dont know about VETASSESS.



mithu93ku said:


> Hello ppia,
> VETASSESS has assessed your last five years which their highest time period of their assessment. Some people here misguide by reading ACS assessment where it deducts year of experiences. VETASSESS does not deduct year of experiences. So, you can claim your experiences after your degree as suggested by VETASSESS saying " You may describe other employment in your CV/résumé."


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Mohammed_BD,
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. Form 929 have DIBP's office addresses and Fax numbers. My general understand is
> you can submit form 929 to any one of these addresses by mail or by Fax. I am not sure about the Australian embassy in Dhaka takes this form 929 or not. You could contact Dhaka office and please update here as I am in the same situation.


Dear Mithu Bhai,

I emailed to "[email protected]" and the reply was 

// Please note that if the passport is valid then
your son can travel using that. However, please check with your airlines
company regarding their requirement. To update your new passport in our
system you need to download Form 929 from our website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
After filling it up, you need to scan the form and also scan the first few
bio-pages of your new passport. Attach all the scanned documents in one
e-mail and send us to //

So it sounds I should go for my son passport renewal without any hesitation.

regards


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Mithu Bhai,
> 
> I emailed to "[email protected]" and the reply was
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the information. So, we can update our visa renewal by e-mailing to [email protected]?


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks for sharing the information. So, we can update our visa renewal by e-mailing to [email protected]?


Dear Mithu Bhai,

From your timeline I see that you been already to WA in July, are you still there? please let me know do I need to have VISA level for and my family on our passport, how complicated/aware is Dhaka immigration at the airport regarding VEVO system know how. 

Regards


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Mithu Bhai,
> 
> From your timeline I see that you been already to WA in July, are you still there? please let me know do I need to have VISA level for and my family on our passport, how complicated/aware is Dhaka immigration at the airport regarding VEVO system know how.
> 
> Regards


Dear Mohammed_BD,
You do not need visa level. Just print out your grant letter 3 copies. You have to show this letter only at Dhaka Airport immigration. 

BTW, I had completed my Initial entry at April and Now here in Dhaka.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new on this thread. I uploaded my academic & education experiences to Vetassess for advisory service & received their advisory on 30/07/2014. Pls see my below advisory comments.

" Bachelor of Commerce with Honours (Management) completed in 2006 at Jagannath University, Bangladesh (4-year degree awarded in the Second class)

Using the current Country Education Profile (CEP) guidelines for Bangladesh, I can advise you that your 4-year Bachelor degree (Honours) would likely be assessed at AQF Associate degree level (Sec. 2, No. 3). This level of qualification does not meet the educational level required for Group B occupations. Therefore, it is unlikely that you would receive an overall positive assessment outcome for the suggested occupation"

I uploaded my bachelor mark **** where subject wise breakdown wasn't available & also I didn't upload my master's qualification. 

On 19th September I again uploaded for advisory. This time I uploaded entire course transcript over 4 years & also my MBS (Master's) Qualification.

Hope that this time my educational qualification will equivalent the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree. Not AQF

Thanks
Ferdoes


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Dear Friends and Experts,

I submitted my EOI on 27th August 14' and eagerly waiting for an invitation. I read in this forum that one need to upload lot of documents while applying for the actual application after invitation. 

Can anyone please help me with the checklist so that in the mean time I can prepare all those documents

also,

I heard that if you upload color scanned copy then you do not need to certify the documents. I am not sure and confused about this.

I am new in this forum and not sure where should I post my queries. Therefore if I post my questionnaires in wrong threads then please give me the appropriate links.

Thanks


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> Dear Friends and Experts,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 27th August 14' and eagerly waiting for an invitation. I read in this forum that one need to upload lot of documents while applying for the actual application after invitation.
> 
> ...


Colour documents are absolutely fine and you do not need to certify them. None of my documents were certified.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Mohammed_BD,
> You do not need visa level. Just print out your grant letter 3 copies. You have to show this letter only at Dhaka Airport immigration.
> 
> BTW, I had completed my Initial entry at April and Now here in Dhaka.


Dear Mithu Bhai,

You mean 3 copies for each person?

Regards


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Dear Mithu Bhai,
> 
> You mean 3 copies for each person?
> 
> Regards


Yes, I meant that.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes, I meant that.


Why 3 copies Bhaiya. Do you need to give any copy to immigration?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Why 3 copies Bhaiya. Do you need to give any copy to immigration?


That is my question as well. What I know that immigration officer will only need to know ur visa grant number and passport. then they will find the record online.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

*Form 80*

Why does it have to be so painful?? All the question are about me and my surroundings, still it feels like I don't know the answers to half of them....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Why does it have to be so painful?? All the question are about me and my surroundings, still it feels like I don't know the answers to half of them....


Get relieve by following this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/157954-form-80-a.html


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Why does it have to be so painful?? All the question are about me and my surroundings, still it feels like I don't know the answers to half of them....


that reminded me the hard work I put into filling up my husband's part...I literally took day off to get the address es n phone numbers of different schools and places he studied and lived...mine was simple... I did everything as he was reluctant about filling up the forms...and then team 13 came up with the questions of two months of study gap..and financial sources during those times.. arey two months we can spent by sleeping in papa's hotel..


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

LoL to "papa's hotel"... well said...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

shukti said:


> that reminded me the hard work I put into filling up my husband's part...I literally took day off to get the address es n phone numbers of different schools and places he studied and lived...mine was simple... I did everything as he was reluctant about filling up the forms...and then team 13 came up with the questions of two months of study gap..and financial sources during those times.. arey two months we can spent by sleeping in papa's hotel..


Ha ha ha, Team 13 did ask me about my financial supports after passing class eight..... would it have any meaning?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Ha ha ha, Team 13 did ask me about my financial supports after passing class eight..... would it have any meaning?


I don't know Bhaiya...in fact I have seen a trend in western world of doing volunteering work and doing other works also....but our social structure is little different...that's why these questions we don't get...


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> That is my question as well. What I know that immigration officer will only need to know ur visa grant number and passport. then they will find the record online.


mithu bhai, I also need to know the answer.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Sister, I know what you have gone through... My husband is doing all the "Chilla falla"s, and I'm doing all the documents & form related jobs. My sympathies to you.. :hug:



shukti said:


> that reminded me the hard work I put into filling up my husband's part...I literally took day off to get the address es n phone numbers of different schools and places he studied and lived...mine was simple... I did everything as he was reluctant about filling up the forms...and then team 13 came up with the questions of two months of study gap..and financial sources during those times.. arey two months we can spent by sleeping in papa's hotel..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> That is my question as well. What I know that immigration officer will only need to know ur visa grant number and passport. then they will find the record online.


I had pdf file in my mobile - of course u gotta be lucky enough to meet officer who understands "think b4 u print" moto


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Ha ha ha, Team 13 did ask me about my financial supports after passing class eight..... would it have any meaning?


Team 13 is an information collector mainly for ESC ..... A pre-processing team if I may say. Asking this means they are filling a gap in information about you to submit it to the proper agency to check what you were doing .......


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

one for Dhaka immigration counter.
Another for OZ port immigration counter
Third one for Medicare and centrelink officer. 



Pothik said:


> Why 3 copies Bhaiya. Do you need to give any copy to immigration?





inlhmia said:


> That is my question as well. What I know that immigration officer will only need to know ur visa grant number and passport. then they will find the record online.





rus_bd said:


> mithu bhai, I also need to know the answer.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> one for Dhaka immigration counter.
> Another for OZ port immigration counter
> Third one for Medicare and centrelink officer.



i recall, i needed it only in Medicare,

Centerlink, i couldnt do, they said they only process if u have sth to claim, otherwise just get an online account


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

thewall said:


> i recall, i needed it only in Medicare,
> 
> Centerlink, i couldnt do, they said they only process if u have sth to claim, otherwise just get an online account


What was about Dhaka immigration counter??


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> What about was Dhaka immigration counter??



After long Queue my kid started crying aloud :Cry::Cry::Cry: 11pm ahead of 16hour flight lane: to Sydney & i showed him pdf Grant letter in my Mobile :cell:

benefit of traveling as "Family with Kids" :eyebrows:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

thewall said:


> After long Queue my kid started crying aloud :Cry::Cry::Cry: 11pm ahead of 16hour flight lane: to Sydney & i showed him pdf Grant letter in my Mobile :cell:
> 
> benefit of traveling as "Family with Kids" :eyebrows:


Ha ha ha . Great!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*VEVO Error issue*

Hi All

You may aware I faced VEVO error related problem after the grant. When I contacted with CO/Brisbane Team, they advised to Contact with DIBP office. When I contacted with DIBP, they suggested me to contact with Case officer. When I contacted with High Commission Bangladesh, they advised me no need NEED VEVO. Finally I email to all (Brisbane Team, Adelaide Team, DIBP - Aus, High Commission BD) and my problem is resolved on 18th September 2014 and they noticed that it is a system error due to multiple entry by CO. 

However, I was surprised for their ball passing behavior ..............


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi All
> 
> You may aware I faced VEVO error related problem after the grant. When I contacted with CO/Brisbane Team, they advised to Contact with DIBP office. When I contacted with DIBP, they suggested me to contact with Case officer. When I contacted with High Commission Bangladesh, they advised me no need NEED VEVO. Finally I email to all (Brisbane Team, Adelaide Team, DIBP - Aus, High Commission BD) and my problem is resolved on 18th September 2014 and they noticed that it is a system error due to multiple entry by CO.
> 
> However, I was surprised for their ball passing behavior ..............


Interesting thing is the reply from BD high commission. God knows why they think that vevo is not needed when every single document mentions that employers, bank, schools, medicare etc will all be using vevo to check visa status. They really need skilled people


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

thewall said:


> I had pdf file in my mobile - of course u gotta be lucky enough to meet officer who understands "think b4 u print" moto


Hi.

You are right one of my friend faced a problem. She changed her passport in AUS so immi aus have provided her with new documentations but in that the grant number was not mentioned (or may be some other info). This year when she came to Dhaka and on her return flight BD immi caught her and asked for the old letter also. She showed the soft copy but they wanted the hard copy.

So she had to find a place where she could print and give that to bd immigration. She entered the plane just 30 mins before.

So please be careful regarding caring the required documentations.

Best of luck to all including me.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Hi.
> 
> You are right one of my friend faced a problem. She changed her passport in AUS so immi aus have provided her with new documentations but in that the grant number was not mentioned (or may be some other info). This year when she came to Dhaka and on her return flight BD immi caught her and asked for the old letter also. She showed the soft copy but they wanted the hard copy.
> 
> ...



yep, travelling single/without kids a bit hassle at times :sad:

that's why after landing in Sydney, :car: i bought each one of us :yo: AUD70 VISA sticker eace: from DIAC office on 26 Lee Street near Central train station.

Cheers!


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> yep, travelling single/without kids a bit hassle at times :sad:
> 
> that's why after landing in Sydney, :car: i bought each one of us :yo: AUD70 VISA sticker eace: from DIAC office on 26 Lee Street near Central train station.
> 
> Cheers!


Once You cross the Bangladesh Immigration, than why would you need to get Visa label ?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

So that S/he doesn't need to worry about the next time S/he visits Bangladesh and faces the Immigration.



mamunmaziz said:


> Once You cross the Bangladesh Immigration, than why would you need to get Visa label ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> Once You cross the Bangladesh Immigration, than why would you need to get Visa label ?



Good question 
after all is said & done, I havnt migrated 

travelling elsewhere before my 5 year expires, and many countries (like UAE) often asks if u have VISA from USA, AU, Shenzhen before they even consider BD passport for VISA :sorry:


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> Good question
> after all is said & done, I havnt migrated
> 
> travelling elsewhere before my 5 year expires, and many countries (like UAE) often asks if u have VISA from USA, AU, Shenzhen before they even consider BD passport for VISA :sorry:


Very good decision then..
If I get to go to Australia, I would also follow your idea of having visa label from sydney.
Thanks man


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi! 

Writing on a different note! Is there any option to send money at Australia or any other option to pay visa lodging fee from Bangladesh?


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Now that so many people are receiving grants and planning for initial entry....I thought a reminder about what not to bring in Australia would be a good idea....the first thing comes to my mind is MISHTI....don't bring mishti as they will be thrown away at the airport....also saw people being caught with luggages with alive cockroach in them....declare anything on the declaration list that u r carrying and even include things u r not sure about to avoid a $220 fine....given the budgets running in deficit I believe less mercy will be shown to people not declaring prohibited items (specially food)....


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Now that so many people are receiving grants and planning for initial entry....I thought a reminder about what not to bring in Australia would be a good idea....the first thing comes to my mind is MISHTI....don't bring mishti as they will be thrown away at the airport....also saw people being caught with luggages with alive cockroach in them....declare anything on the declaration list that u r carrying and even include things u r not sure about to avoid a $220 fine....given the budgets running in deficit I believe less mercy will be shown to people not declaring prohibited items (specially food)....


Is food prohibited item or just requires declaration?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Now that so many people are receiving grants and planning for initial entry....I thought a reminder about what not to bring in Australia would be a good idea....the first thing comes to my mind is MISHTI....don't bring mishti as they will be thrown away at the airport....also saw people being caught with luggages with alive cockroach in them....declare anything on the declaration list that u r carrying and even include things u r not sure about to avoid a $220 fine....given the budgets running in deficit I believe less mercy will be shown to people not declaring prohibited items (specially food)....


If you watch one or more episode of
Border Security Australia's Frontline
in youtube, you'll get a good idea of what she's saying.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> hey everyone... today I called DIBP...the experience was good...the lady picked up the call was nice... but unfortunately she told me my security checking is going on.... I was mentally ready for this but still I am feeling terrible.... she couldn't tell me when it actually started.. I am feeling numbed..I have decided next one year no Australia talk..


Here is another story of "no Australia talk for next one year...." LOL

As 7 months have elapsed, I could not resist but call. I called at +61731367000 a few minutse ago and shortly, within less than a minute, a gentleman answered in a polite tone+voice. Following a quick verification on who I was, he went through my application and let me know that currently it is waiting for finalization, that checking is ongoing, and that an officer will contact me once it is done. I asked whether it's undergoing external checking. He said, it is all kinds of checking, not just external.

But, as I expected, he would/could not anticipate any probable date of completion, other than pointing to standard times.

Now, in some threads on this website, I have seen numerous examples of people getting grants soon after having contacted DIBP and having received standard answers. Ranging from a few hours to a few days, people have got grants if they called in recent past. The pattern that is noticeable is that something triggers and accelerates the grant if contact is made.

Being a Bangladeshi that I am, I feel wistful.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mcgyver said:


> Here is another story of "no Australia talk for next one year...." LOL
> 
> As 7 months have elapsed, I could not resist but call. I called at +61731367000 a few minutse ago and shortly, within less than a minute, a gentleman answered in a polite tone+voice. Following a quick verification on who I was, he went through my application and let me know that currently it is waiting for finalization, that checking is ongoing, and that an officer will contact me once it is done. I asked whether it's undergoing external checking. He said, it is all kinds of checking, not just external.
> 
> ...


I thought I might not contact orally with DIBP....but I can not but any more....I think I should also to call .
Can anybody give me contact no for Adelaide Team 2?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Here is another story of "no Australia talk for next one year...." LOL
> 
> As 7 months have elapsed, I could not resist but call. I called at +61731367000 a few minutse ago and shortly, within less than a minute, a gentleman answered in a polite tone+voice. Following a quick verification on who I was, he went through my application and let me know that currently it is waiting for finalization, that checking is ongoing, and that an officer will contact me once it is done. I asked whether it's undergoing external checking. He said, it is all kinds of checking, not just external.
> 
> ...


MacGyver...although I know all cases are different in immigration department..but still your case n mine are pretty similar in terms of lodging date and also early pcc n med call..so keep on wishing bhai...for all of us as well...


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Hi!
> 
> Writing on a different note! Is there any option to send money at Australia or any other option to pay visa lodging fee from Bangladesh?


Hi All

I also want to know is there any option to pay assessment charge from Bangladesh. If I don't have any credit card that I could able to pay assessment fee.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi All
> 
> I also want to know is there any option to pay assessment charge from Bangladesh. If I don't have any credit card that I could able to pay assessment fee.



you can contact to Standard Chartered bank or HSBC.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> you can contact to Standard Chartered bank or HSBC.


Hi mamunmaziz

Thanks for your advise, I will do so.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I called 2 weeks back and i got the same reply. My med was not finalized till then and she also said checking is all types of checking.



mcgyver said:


> Here is another story of "no Australia talk for next one year...." LOL
> 
> As 7 months have elapsed, I could not resist but call. I called at +61731367000 a few minutse ago and shortly, within less than a minute, a gentleman answered in a polite tone+voice. Following a quick verification on who I was, he went through my application and let me know that currently it is waiting for finalization, that checking is ongoing, and that an officer will contact me once it is done. I asked whether it's undergoing external checking. He said, it is all kinds of checking, not just external.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

DBBL offers one time international fee payment card. You can contact with them. But, don't mention immigration purpose. Say, educational purpose fees payment



Ferdoes said:


> Hi All
> 
> I also want to know is there any option to pay assessment charge from Bangladesh. If I don't have any credit card that I could able to pay assessment fee.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

You can use any debit card of a RFC(Resident Foreign Currency) account of any Bangladeshi Bank (preferably Brac, City, HSBC or SCB) to pay the charge.

If you have any friends or family, who lives in abroad and has a bank account there, you can ask them as well to process the payment online.



Ferdoes said:


> Hi All
> 
> I also want to know is there any option to pay assessment charge from Bangladesh. If I don't have any credit card that I could able to pay assessment fee.


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

Is there any Bangladeshi applicant who got his grant this month ?


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

sumaya said:


> You can use any debit card of a RFC(Resident Foreign Currency) account of any Bangladeshi Bank (preferably Brac, City, HSBC or SCB) to pay the charge.
> 
> If you have any friends or family, who lives in abroad and has a bank account there, you can ask them as well to process the payment online.


Hi Sumaya & Bd Applicant

Thanks for your advise.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

DIBP is flooded with calls and currently they are reluctant to get details into your application. I called today. They are reluctant to know my TRN and look into the case specifically, rather they tend to give general answer- like when i asked my application is delaying, she replied 75% application processed within the declared timeline 3 months; and rest applications may need additional time since very case is unique.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> DIBP is flooded with calls and currently they are reluctant to get details into your application. I called today. They are reluctant to know my TRN and look into the case specifically, rather they tend to give general answer- like when i asked my application is delaying, she replied 75% application processed within the declared timeline 3 months; and rest applications may need additional time since very case is unique.


Ha ha haa...
Thats why I hesitate myself to call DIBP.
I think I should wait at least 28 days from my 2nd time Upload of PCC


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> DIBP is flooded with calls and currently they are reluctant to get details into your application. I called today. They are reluctant to know my TRN and look into the case specifically, rather they tend to give general answer- like when i asked my application is delaying, she replied 75% application processed within the declared timeline 3 months; and rest applications may need additional time since very case is unique.


If you simply ask them about the status of your application then this would be likely answer. You have to be a little clever and ask them question which would require them to open up your application.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

An useful link for prospective migrants in NSW ....

AMES - English Programs for Migrants - Learn English Online - AMES


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Uploaded 2nd PCC on today.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Uploaded 2nd PCC on today.


Call them tomorrow morning at 6am and DEMAND your grant letter :attention:


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Uploaded 2nd PCC on today.


Bhaiya seriously...all the best...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Call them tomorrow morning at 6am and DEMAND your grant letter :attention:


Demanded but advised to wait. Coz it will take at least 02 weeks to receive a mail, they told.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

cause we are bangladeshi, third class citizens of this universe!!!!



num_tareq said:


> Demanded but advised to wait. Coz it will take at least 02 weeks to receive a mail, they told.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Demanded but advised to wait. Coz it will take at least 02 weeks to receive a mail, they told.


Others get their grant in 2 weeks......


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Demanded but advised to wait. Coz it will take at least 02 weeks to receive a mail, they told.


So actually is there any benefit to CALL DIBP?
in spite...I decide myself to call next week ........


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Bhaia, with all due respect, we shouldn't be that harsh while talking about our country. It's a disrespectful statement which might hurt other Bangladeshi's feelings. After all, we are still living in this country, ryt? Hope I wasn't rude. 



bdapplicant said:


> cause we are bangladeshi, third class citizens of this universe!!!!


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Demanded but advised to wait. Coz it will take at least 02 weeks to receive a mail, they told.


I think two weeks their standard time but most of the cases they give it within 1-2 days.


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> cause we are bangladeshi, third class citizens of this universe!!!!


Even I saw some applicants from Pakistan on this forum got their grant immediately after making a call to DIBP. In case of us, we don't have such example so far I know

any way, is there any way to know whether medical is cleared ?

thanks


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

ohornish82 said:


> Even I saw some applicants from Pakistan on this forum got their grant immediately after making a call to DIBP. In case of us, we don't have such example so far I know
> 
> any way, is there any way to know whether medical is cleared ?
> 
> thanks


I got grant 2 hours after calling them....but its not the calling that works, If someone just applied less than a year before and keeps calling may not result in any good news. I called them after 15 long months of waiting and luckily my security check was over and thats why got the grant...not only because I called


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

inlhmia said:


> I think two weeks their standard time but most of the cases they give it within 1-2 days.


I uploaded and e-mail to CO the PCC on 8-9-2014....17 days have already been passed .....


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> I uploaded and e-mail to CO the PCC on 8-9-2014....17 days have already been passed .....


That's seems unusual. I uploaded my CV at Friday and got Grant next Monday. I have also seen ppl got grant one day after submitting PCC. However, my PCC was from Singapore and BD together. No idea whether that's make any difference in getting grant quickly after submitting. 
What you can do is to call and enquiry to your CO.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

well, completed 15 months yesterday... received the same old copy/paste reply the day before for the 3rd time in 3 months...
screw this, i'm off to Thailand next week...


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> So actually is there any benefit to CALL DIBP?
> in spite...I decide myself to call next week ........


Waste of time and money. I called them up and did not get any useful information.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> well, completed 15 months yesterday... received the same old copy/paste reply the day before for the 3rd time in 3 months...
> screw this, i'm off to Thailand next week...


Congrtz mate.....i am 4 days ahead of you.....


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Congrtz mate.....i am 4 days ahead of you.....


screw you too!


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> I uploaded and e-mail to CO the PCC on 8-9-2014....17 days have already been passed .....


At last I have called to DIBP few minutes ago.
They seemed to very helpful.
At least I came to know that Medical report of mine & my spouse have been referred, that's the reason behind further delay.
The man also said it takes 4 weeks to be cleared referred.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> At last I have called to DIBP few minutes ago.
> They seemed to very helpful.
> At least I came to know that Medical report of mine & my spouse have been referred, that's the reason behind further delay.
> The man also said it takes 4 weeks to be cleared referred.


Bhaiya if you don't mind what is written on the medical section of immiaccount..


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

shukti said:


> Bhaiya if you don't mind what is written on the medical section of immiaccount..


Immiaccount does not depict the real scenario always...
at present there written...requested
for mine, my wife's and for my baby's too.
but from phone conversation I knew my baby's medical is cleared, but immi account doesn't reflect this actually.
also beside PCC "required" is written yet though PCC were submitted on 8 th September.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Immiaccount does not depict the real scenario always...
> at present there written...requested
> for mine, my wife's and for my baby's too.
> but from phone conversation I knew my baby's medical is cleared, but immi account doesn't reflect this actually.
> also beside PCC "required" is written yet though PCC were submitted on 8 th September.


no I mean just after the required section they write "this person's medical is done bla bla according to the information ...." this is not written?


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Can the police check be obtained from anywhere in Bangladesh or specifically has to be from the area of permanent residence?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Can the police check be obtained from anywhere in Bangladesh or specifically has to be from the area of permanent residence?


Pcc has to be collected from permanent or current address related authority.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

shukti said:


> no I mean just after the required section they write "this person's medical is done bla bla according to the information ...." this is not written?


Yes. this is written...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Yes. this is written...


asholey immiaccount.... .


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

*VISA granted*

All Bangladeshi brothers and sister, I am utterly happy to inform you all that our VISA has been granted today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 8. May Almighty Krishna bless you with speedy grants. 

My details:
IELTS: 17-Aug-2013
State Sponsorship Application (South Australia): 01-July-2014
State Sponsorship received: 17-July-2014
Invitation received: 17-July-2014
eVisa lodged: 20-July-2014
PCC: 05-June-2014
Medical: 18-August-2014
Spouse IELTS: 06-September-2014
VISA grant: 26-September-2014
IED: 05-June-2014


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

msdaus said:


> All Bangladeshi brothers and sister, I am utterly happy to inform you all that our VISA has been granted today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 8. May Almighty Krishna bless you with speedy grants.
> 
> My details:
> IELTS: 17-Aug-2013
> ...


Congratulations. DIBP's 3 months processing time is working, isn't it?


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Congratulations. DIBP's 3 months processing time is working, isn't it?


Thank you. Yes I think its working. i was worried as a Bangladeshi applicant, however they exactly did whatever they committed.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Thank you. Yes I think its working. i was worried as a Bangladeshi applicant, however they exactly did whatever they committed.


Congrats! what did thet commit and when? Are you talking about SLA?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

msdaus said:


> All Bangladeshi brothers and sister, I am utterly happy to inform you all that our VISA has been granted today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 8. May Almighty Krishna bless you with speedy grants.
> 
> My details:
> IELTS: 17-Aug-2013
> ...


Contrast....Its great


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulations on your grant!! 



msdaus said:


> All Bangladeshi brothers and sister, I am utterly happy to inform you all that our VISA has been granted today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 8. May Almighty Krishna bless you with speedy grants.
> 
> My details:
> IELTS: 17-Aug-2013
> ...


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Did anyone get their police check or health check extented in the final request? If so for how long? My husband's health check is 13 months old.

Thanks in advance for assistance.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> Contrast....Its great


I actually wanted to write -congrats


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Congrats! what did thet commit and when? Are you talking about SLA?


I was talking about Processing time they mentioned in their website and for 190 visa sub class they tried to follow that even for Bangladeshi applicants.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> I actually wanted to write -congrats


 I did not notice the typo for the very first time. I read that "congrats" as well. Thank you Mamun bhai


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Thank you. Yes I think its working. i was worried as a Bangladeshi applicant, however they exactly did whatever they committed.


We can only be sure about their commitment if at least one 189 applicant from BD gets the grant within the mentioned time frame because 90% 190 applicants from BD got their grant within 3-4 months  So to be sure we need to wait and see if a 189'er gets it within 3 months. :typing:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

found this details & interesting comparing Expat salary & living cost

ExpatCafe - Cost of Living and Salary Calculator


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

CONGRATS  Best of Luck.



msdaus said:


> All Bangladeshi brothers and sister, I am utterly happy to inform you all that our VISA has been granted today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 8. May Almighty Krishna bless you with speedy grants.
> 
> My details:
> IELTS: 17-Aug-2013
> ...


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

msdaus said:


> All Bangladeshi brothers and sister, I am utterly happy to inform you all that our VISA has been granted today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 8. May Almighty Krishna bless you with speedy grants.
> 
> My details:
> IELTS: 17-Aug-2013
> ...


Congratulation.....wish u best of luck.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

msdaus said:


> All Bangladeshi brothers and sister, I am utterly happy to inform you all that our VISA has been granted today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 8. May Almighty Krishna bless you with speedy grants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

Today I am experiencing a strange behavior of my Immi account . I can log in into it but can't open my application. Is there anybody with same problem ???

Thanks


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

ohornish82 said:


> Today I am experiencing a strange behavior of my Immi account . I can log in into it but can't open my application. Is there anybody with same problem ???
> 
> Thanks


I am also having the same problem. Could be some sort of system bug. Hope they will fix it shortly.


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

olways said:


> I am also having the same problem. Could be some sort of system bug. Hope they will fix it shortly.


Thanks

No bug !!!!

Actually CO is working with your application . For this , you couldn't open it. may be you are going to get your grant with in few minutes : D


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

ohornish82 said:


> Thanks
> 
> No bug !!!!
> 
> Actually CO is working with your application . For this , you couldn't open it. may be you are going to get your grant with in few minutes : D


You must be kidding! Did you get yours??? But I sincerely hope that you are right.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

ohornish82 said:


> Thanks
> 
> No bug !!!!
> 
> Actually CO is working with your application . For this , you couldn't open it. may be you are going to get your grant with in few minutes : D


very funny :-D


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ohornish82 said:


> Today I am experiencing a strange behavior of my Immi account . I can log in into it but can't open my application. Is there anybody with same problem ???
> 
> Thanks


Same to me.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Tareq Bhai, I have logged into eVisa system a minuge ago, and it seems to be working fine now. I have faced the same issue in the morning.



num_tareq said:


> Same to me.


----------



## ppia (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello Seniors,

Could you please tell me what should be the state/province when I need to fill the birth information for 190 visa. Since there is no province in Bangladesh, should I write "Bangladesh" as the state/province? Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ppia said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Could you please tell me what should be the state/province when I need to fill the birth information for 190 visa. Since there is no province in Bangladesh, should I write "Bangladesh" as the state/province? Thanks.


Divisions of Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

State could be a state/province/governorate/division/Oblast/whatever your country is administratively divided into


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

you can keep it blank


ppia said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Could you please tell me what should be the state/province when I need to fill the birth information for 190 visa. Since there is no province in Bangladesh, should I write "Bangladesh" as the state/province? Thanks.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Same to me.




Let me Check.

Nothing change , I can log in ....and find everything as It was last time.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello Friends,
I need urgent advise on filling up the 189 online application. I got the invitation last week and about to submit my application. Couple of section is bothering me so please advise---

One section is previous residential address( no time frame is mentioned) - I have been to several places and lived there for some time since birth. Its a very long trail,So I don't remember all the addresses. what should I add at this section?

Another section is Employment history( no nominated occupation is mentioned) - After completing my H.S.C, I have worked at several places and I don't have all the documents and on top that some of the organizations are not in existence anymore. So if I mention about all those jobs I wouldn't be able to prove it, what should I pick then a YES or a NO?

Please keep in my mind I am not claiming any points for Employment.

Last question that was bothering me is about outstanding debts against Australian Government and/or any other public Authority. To be honest recently I was checking my spam folder and found out that I owe approximately 200 dollars to 3 mobile networks(now Vodafone). Do I need to disclose this information? cause It is not against Australian Government and I wasn't aware of it until few days ago...


Eagerly waiting for your expert replies...The sooner the better....can't wait for too late...Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I need urgent advise on filling up the 189 online application. I got the invitation last week and about to submit my application. Couple of section is bothering me so please advise---
> 
> One section is previous residential address( no time frame is mentioned) - I have been to several places and lived there for some time since birth. Its a very long trail,So I don't remember all the addresses. what should I add at this section?
> ...


Pay the bills and answer "NO"


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I need urgent advise on filling up the 189 online application. I got the invitation last week and about to submit my application. Couple of section is bothering me so please advise---
> 
> One section is previous residential address( no time frame is mentioned) - I have been to several places and lived there for some time since birth. Its a very long trail,So I don't remember all the addresses. what should I add at this section?
> ...


Residential address - I remember inputting residential addresses of last 10 year in the form 80. But no such trail was required in the visa application. It only required my residential address and postal address if they were different. Please check again.

Employment details - If you do not claim points for the jobs that you have done you will not be required to produce evidence. Inputting all of them as much as you remember is always a good idea.

Owing money - As long as Vodafone haven't gone to court and court asks you to pay damages, legal fees or anything as such you are ok to answer no.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

My application is under process, I have a substantial visa and a bridging visa A. Now, I want to go outside Australia. Can any one suggest me what should I do, whether inform gsm or lodge BVB. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Waiting21.7 said:


> My application is under process, I have a substantial visa and a bridging visa A. Now, I want to go outside Australia. Can any one suggest me what should I do, whether inform gsm or lodge BVB. Thanks in advance.



According to DIBP website, A BVA does not let you return to Australia if you leave.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

How many days is it require to clear pcc?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> How many days is it require to clear pcc?


very few days


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> How many days is it require to clear pcc?


Bhaia I am not being over confident about it, but I am having a feeling that you are going to get the grant tomorrow. Monday is the day when they give out the most grants. At least My learning from this forum says so..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> How many days is it require to clear pcc?



give them a buzz, to tell them everything done from your end and let you know if anything missing. I had it in my mail box within a week of 2nd PCC request

cheers!


----------



## ahmed1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Waiting21.7 said:


> My application is under process, I have a substantial visa and a bridging visa A. Now, I want to go outside Australia. Can any one suggest me what should I do, whether inform gsm or lodge BVB. Thanks in advance.


You can leave and enter the country as long as you have that substantial visa (I would be guessing subclass 485 or 476). However once you leave the country your bridging visa A will cease. So after you come back to Australia and you fear your substantial visa might be expiring before you get PR then you can go to Diac and submit a form for a new bridging visa (as long as your PR application is running). 

One thing to note is, that they will tell you that you cannot get a BVb because you already have that substantial visa which you can use to travel outside aus. 

Also I think it is best if you drop by a Diac office and get complete reassurance before you travel. 

Cheers!


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

ahmed1 said:


> You can leave and enter the country as long as you have that substantial visa (I would be guessing subclass 485 or 476). However once you leave the country your bridging visa A will cease. So after you come back to Australia and you fear your substantial visa might be expiring before you get PR then you can go to Diac and submit a form for a new bridging visa (as long as your PR application is running).
> 
> One thing to note is, that they will tell you that you cannot get a BVb because you already have that substantial visa which you can use to travel outside aus.
> 
> ...


Thanks ahmed1.....I am now clear about this issue......


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

I made a call to 00617313670000 about a minute ago. It was 6.50 a.m bd time. They received the call within a few seconds. First someone asked me whether i want to talk with my co. I said yes. But before asking my TRN or any ref he transferred the call to 2nd person. I asked him that I have lodged my application about 14 weeks ago. I have something important to discuss with my Case officer. He took my file number ( i got it from adelaide team 13 study gap explanation related mail) Then he told me that 
1. They do not need anymore documents/information. If so they will contact with me. (Which I already knew)
2. I asked him whether my case has been assigned and from which team. He did not answer my question, rather told me that they work now in a different manner and I should email to gsm adelaide for any query. I asked him again that now there is no particular team rather all COs are working under one umbrella (i.e. Adelaide in my case). He replied yes. 

I thanked him and cut off the line. 
   

Could not retrieve any new information from them !!!! dont know how long i need to wait !! I have uploaded tax documents and photographs of me, my hubby and kid about 8 days ago and the immi account still shows the status as required. I also uploaded the ielts results of my husband about 20 days ago and still now the status is required. How long it may take to change the status to received? 

And from the description of the conversation, can anyone guess what is happening to my application?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

sazedaakhtar said:


> I made a call to 00617313670000 about a minute ago. It was 6.50 a.m bd time. They received the call within a few seconds. First someone asked me whether i want to talk with my co. I said yes. But before asking my TRN or any ref he transferred the call to 2nd person. I asked him that I have lodged my application about 14 weeks ago. I have something important to discuss with my Case officer. He took my file number ( i got it from adelaide team 13 study gap explanation related mail) Then he told me that
> 1. They do not need anymore documents/information. If so they will contact with me. (Which I already knew)
> 2. I asked him whether my case has been assigned and from which team. He did not answer my question, rather told me that they work now in a different manner and I should email to gsm adelaide for any query. I asked him again that now there is no particular team rather all COs are working under one umbrella (i.e. Adelaide in my case). He replied yes.
> 
> ...


Team 13 normally gets involved when there is a need for security check. You just have to be patient and engage yourself into your regular activities. Its just a matter of time, between 12 to 22 months. Good luck.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

apparently Brisbane team started to get sick of all the calls from applicants with files in Adelaide so they are trying to push back at them.


----------



## tauhid0537 (Aug 4, 2014)

*DIBP Contact Number*

Hi all,
Can anyone help me by providing DIBP contact Number? I want to know the status of my application. its long 12 months i am waiting for my 189 visa or rejection.

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> I made a call to 00617313670000 about a minute ago. It was 6.50 a.m bd time. They received the call within a few seconds. First someone asked me whether i want to talk with my co. I said yes. But before asking my TRN or any ref he transferred the call to 2nd person. I asked him that I have lodged my application about 14 weeks ago. I have something important to discuss with my Case officer. He took my file number ( i got it from adelaide team 13 study gap explanation related mail) Then he told me that
> 1. They do not need anymore documents/information. If so they will contact with me. (Which I already knew)
> 2. I asked him whether my case has been assigned and from which team. He did not answer my question, rather told me that they work now in a different manner and I should email to gsm adelaide for any query. I asked him again that now there is no particular team rather all COs are working under one umbrella (i.e. Adelaide in my case). He replied yes.
> 
> ...


look at me! I haven't opened my immiaccount for last seven days..I'm very relaxed now. we all have to think about a strategy about the way to cope with this waiting period..


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

In most oof da cases,189 applicants are providing pcc and med twice.But except those cases,how many days normally it takes to get grant after sending Med and pcc ( 1st time)


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new on this thread. I uploaded my academic & education experiences to Vetassess for advisory service & received their advisory on 30/07/2014. Pls see my below advisory comments.
> 
> ...



Hi All

I lodged my application to vetassess for advisory service on 19th September but till today not yet get any update.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> In most oof da cases,189 applicants are providing pcc and med twice.But except those cases,how many days normally it takes to get grant after sending Med and pcc ( 1st time)


bro, is your security check completed? did you get a chance to call and ask? 

thanks..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> In most oof da cases,189 applicants are providing pcc and med twice.But except those cases,how many days normally it takes to get grant after sending Med and pcc ( 1st time)



perhaps u missed the process flow.

most 189 are being requested Med & Pcc twice most likely bcoz their checks completion must have taken nearly 12 months or more and once done, those are being requested 2nd time. Since validity of Med/PCC is 12 months. (unless extended)

now it might be requested even before 12 month (if checks over within 12 month, eg in my case) I was asked to submit Med & PCC 2nd time coz it was about to expire or make a Initial Entry within 15 days which was expiry of my PCC. I chose to go for the later.

so bottom line is, everything is dependent on how long it takes for Checks to complete, assuming you have everything else in order.

Good luck


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

You case is exactly as mine. My tax documents and spouse educational credentials were asked last month and my agent submitted on August 28, 2014.
I also called today morning to the number you mentioned at 7:30 A.M. The female personnel received the call was very helpful. She went through my application and after reviewing she notified me that, all the documents required are already submitted and there is nothing to do from my end. My external check has begun and she SPECIICALLY said that it usually takes 12 months to accomplish the background check. She also notified that, there is nothing to expedite my processing. So, only I can do now is to wait and complete my CIMA within this time frame and make myself fit for Aussie Job market if god allows me to have a grant in future.
Regarding, your point number 2, currently no case officer works for a case. Rather, the whole team looks after the issues. So, for any query, you need to send email to the common email address. 






sazedaakhtar said:


> I made a call to 00617313670000 about a minute ago. It was 6.50 a.m bd time. They received the call within a few seconds. First someone asked me whether i want to talk with my co. I said yes. But before asking my TRN or any ref he transferred the call to 2nd person. I asked him that I have lodged my application about 14 weeks ago. I have something important to discuss with my Case officer. He took my file number ( i got it from adelaide team 13 study gap explanation related mail) Then he told me that
> 1. They do not need anymore documents/information. If so they will contact with me. (Which I already knew)
> 2. I asked him whether my case has been assigned and from which team. He did not answer my question, rather told me that they work now in a different manner and I should email to gsm adelaide for any query. I asked him again that now there is no particular team rather all COs are working under one umbrella (i.e. Adelaide in my case). He replied yes.
> 
> ...


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

thewall said:


> perhaps u missed the process flow.
> 
> most 189 are being requested Med & Pcc twice most likely bcoz their checks completion must have taken nearly 12 months or more and once done, those are being requested 2nd time. Since validity of Med/PCC is 12 months. (unless extended)
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying.But I failed to clarify wwhat iI'm trying to ssay.Most of the cases,pcc or med are requested earlier(2/3 months after co assigns) whereas I was asked 1 year after lodgement.Just want to know the trend if anyone experienced grant after 1st med or pcc.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> bro, is your security check completed? did you get a chance to call and ask?
> 
> thanks..


I called after my pcc and med are sent.When I asked about security check they answered,my file is not finalized.Also said-my med is sent to healthcare centre.From this forum,I came to know,after med is sent to DIBP iit is referred n standard time is 4 weeks(ofcourse its not maintained for BD).So,everything depends on security check.If it is done,only med n pcc are left to finalize.Should I call and ask about my security check as its almost 1 month after med sent


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

thewall said:


> Actually this should be the way, MED & PCC request ideally come after checks over.
> 
> I guess your Med is referred, u should get Grant once MED cleared, u might call to check status of MED.
> 
> ...


bhaiya, not always.. mine was asked while my security checks were going on .. six months after my lodgement.. there is no hard and fast rule about this..


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> I called after my pcc and med are sent.When I asked about security check they answered,my file is not finalized.Also said-my med is sent to healthcare centre.From this forum,I came to know,after med is sent to DIBP iit is referred n standard time is 4 weeks(ofcourse its not maintained for BD).So,everything depends on security check.If it is done,only med n pcc are left to finalize.Should I call and ask about my security check as its almost 1 month after med sent


I don't know if calling them would help in any way. 

We applied almost at the same time (a month gap). I had everything loaded since the beginning. Team 13 knocked within 5 days of application lodged date. however, no idea when form 80 details were sent out for security check. called them last week, checking is still under process. however, good news is, every time i called DIBP, i received the response they don't need any more documents from me. knowing that i also loaded the 2nd PCC last week ... meds they said, they can extend upto 6 months from the date of expire. hope security checks are completed by that time & i dont have pay that amount again.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shukti said:


> bhaiya, not always.. mine was asked while my security checks were going on .. six months after my lodgement.. there is no hard and fast rule about this..



yep, i was not talking about exception and it entirely depends on case status & CO, 

most reasonable one to me is PCC & MED being asked after Checks done to avoid re-do them again. I just had a narrow escape of 15 days to expiry.

cheers!


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I figured that My full name is slightly different in my current passport. There is no space in my name in the current version whereas in my last passport there was a space. 

For example[Miraj Jaman and Mirajjaman] I need to know does this "SPACE" matters? If so what should I do? please advise...thanks you a lot guys...so far I am more than thankful for all the info I got from this forum....makes my life a lot easier....


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

thewall said:


> Actually this should be the way, MED & PCC request ideally come after checks over.
> 
> I guess your Med is referred, u should get Grant once MED cleared, u might call to check status of MED.
> 
> ...


As a 190 applicant , may be, I don't have to go through the security check. My CO asked me to submit PCC and med a month ago and I did accordingly. for my case , CO only needs to get my med cleared to give me grant . isn't it ???


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I figured that My full name is slightly different in my current passport. There is no space in my name in the current version whereas in my last passport there was a space.
> 
> For example[Miraj Jaman and Mirajjaman] I need to know does this "SPACE" matters? If so what should I do? please advise...thanks you a lot guys...so far I am more than thankful for all the info I got from this forum....makes my life a lot easier....


As per my understanding the space matters. 

You must have the name in your passport corrected. 

Name, DOB, Passport number these are very sensible information. Need to be correct and same in all places.

This is just my thinking please check with others opinion also.

Best of Luck.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey Guys.
Should I book for the Medical test or should I wait for the CO allocation....


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Do we get an email notification when our Meds are cleared or any changes in the IMMI account?


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Pothik said:


> As per my understanding the space matters.
> 
> You must have the name in your passport corrected.
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend for such a quick reply...

I checked and rechecked and found that every document of mine has same name except my current passport and my IELTS test results where there is no space between my name. the spelling were the same though...I am planning to call the department tomorrow to find out more....anyway if you know how to correct the space problem both in my passport and IELTS result please let me know...


----------



## ppia (Aug 15, 2014)

Dear All,

I plan to upload the documents under 190 visa. I have a question about the documents.

So far as I can understand we need to upload certified documents. However, in some forums it is said that colour scan without certified is fine. Please suggest which is the correct guide:

1. Colour scan of the original documents without certification from, say, notary public;
2. Certified Colour scan of the original documents, where at first one needs to make colour copy of the original documents, then get it certified by a notary public, and finally again make colour scan of the certified copy;
3. B/W copy of the original document, get it certified by a notary public and finally make colour scan of the certified copy.

Your response will be highly appreciated. If you can send a link verifying your response would be of much help.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Color scan of original is fine ....... no need to certify or notarise ..... save your money


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> You case is exactly as mine. My tax documents and spouse educational credentials were asked last month and my agent submitted on August 28, 2014.
> I also called today morning to the number you mentioned at 7:30 A.M. The female personnel received the call was very helpful. She went through my application and after reviewing she notified me that, all the documents required are already submitted and there is nothing to do from my end. My external check has begun and she SPECIICALLY said that it usually takes 12 months to accomplish the background check. She also notified that, there is nothing to expedite my processing. So, only I can do now is to wait and complete my CIMA within this time frame and make myself fit for Aussie Job market if god allows me to have a grant in future.
> Regarding, your point number 2, currently no case officer works for a case. Rather, the whole team looks after the issues. So, for any query, you need to send email to the common email address.


Did you ask when security check is started?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Nope i did not ask that since i can assume that started back in June when Adelaide Team 13 asked Form 80.



EEE_power said:


> Did you ask when security check is started?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

7 days gone since uploading 2nd pcc. Do u guys have any idea?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> 7 days gone since uploading 2nd pcc. Do u guys have any idea?


Its frustrating...
In my case DIBP said Medical is referred, but you should have get Grant!


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

It looks like IELTS has printed the name as they found it on passport. 

You can get the passport corrected from the passport office which will include lots of trouble. But I have no idea how can you change the IELTS Test results.

Do call the DIBP and get the suggestion. Let everyone know the response as others may face the same issue.

Best of luck.



mikjc6 said:


> Thank you my friend for such a quick reply...
> 
> I checked and rechecked and found that every document of mine has same name except my current passport and my IELTS test results where there is no space between my name. the spelling were the same though...I am planning to call the department tomorrow to find out more....anyway if you know how to correct the space problem both in my passport and IELTS result please let me know...


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi friends,
Today I contacted the local nominated physicians for Medical test, they informed me that without the reference letter they won't do the test. I mean I must take my passport and reference letter with me for the test...I am just curious then how others in this forum getting the DIRECT GRANT...please explain...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> Hi friends,
> Today I contacted the local nominated physicians for Medical test, they informed me that without the reference letter they won't do the test. I mean I must take my passport and reference letter with me for the test...I am just curious then how others in this forum getting the DIRECT GRANT...please explain...


Go to My Health Declarations

Create HAP ID

Print HAP Form (this is what they were referring to) , take your passport, go to the clinic.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Go to My Health Declarations
> 
> Create HAP ID
> 
> Print HAP Form (this is what they were referring to) , take your passport, go to the clinic.


Thank you...I will do that ASAP.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Frustating.......ar koto re vai


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Private uni degree not accepted !*

Hello,

Recently i heard a news that for skill select VISA , education from private university is not accepted without masters. means, Private university graduate can only apply when they have a Masters/MBA. agent from eduaid also said so. anyone knows about it ? any reference of immi site ? one guy was rejected for this purpose. 

a friend of mine had done BCmon (pass), Software engineering diploma (Aptech, 2 years) and MBA from Private Uni. can he apply on ICT Business Analysis criteria ? with his education ? 

thanks


----------



## Faisal.aiub (Apr 25, 2014)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Frustating.......ar koto re vai



whn was your co selected? 5sep 2013 or 2014?


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

got med and pcc request on 29.09.14...pcc uploaded on 29.09.2014...did med on 30.09.2014..tody i saw in elodgment page following comment regarding my health:
"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> got med and pcc request on 29.09.14...pcc uploaded on 29.09.2014...did med on 30.09.2014..tody i saw in elodgment page following comment regarding my health:
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."



... and Party tomoro ? :cheer2: :first:


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

neyamul008 said:


> got med and pcc request on 29.09.14...pcc uploaded on 29.09.2014...did med on 30.09.2014..tody i saw in elodgment page following comment regarding my health:
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


Congratulations


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

How will my visa be checked at the airport without a visa label?

https://www.immi.gov.au/managing-australias-borders/border-security/air/airport.htm

International Travel


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

neyamul008 said:


> got med and pcc request on 29.09.14...pcc uploaded on 29.09.2014...did med on 30.09.2014..tody i saw in elodgment page following comment regarding my health:
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


This is also written in my immi account 2 days after I have done medical on 6th Sep 2014.
But last week DIBP told me medical has been referred.
So this is a generalized message.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I called just a few.minute ago. Got prototype answer. Still under security checking. They confirmed about receiving of pcc. Bla Bla. . . . . Have to wait.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Frustating.......ar koto re vai


Shetai... r koto :-(


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

faisal.aiub said:


> whn was your co selected? 5sep 2013 or 2014?


2013


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

!!!Alhamdulillah!!!
Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
My first entry date is 5 Sep 2015.

Hope many more Grants will come in this Month.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats. Thanks almighty for the grant and wish you a prosperous and happy better life at Australia with your family  



mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...



Alhamdulillah......and congrats to u.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Your message was such that you got the grant. lolz.. and i was startling how come a 189 applicant got so quick grant...anyway..hope that you will also have your grant soon....




Zabeen said:


> mamunmaziz said:
> 
> 
> > !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> ...


----------



## Zubayer (Dec 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,
I am new in this forum. I have got some difficulty in my 489 visa application and need some valuable information from you. My questions are- 

1. During EOI I claimed 5 points for my work experience but my experience was not assessed, only my educational qualification was assessed. Now I have got an invitation, should I apply without experience assessment?

2. If I take additional assessment from EA now, will DIBP accept it? How much time does EA take for additional assessment?

3. If I don't apply against this invitation will my state nomination from NSW-489 exist for future invitation possibility or will it be lapsed ?

Please share your idea about these matters.

Thank you in advance.

Zubayer.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulation Bhaia!!!!!!!!!! That's Great news... 



mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> Your message was such that you got the grant. lolz.. and i was startling how come a 189 applicant got so quick grant...anyway..hope that you will also have your grant soon....


QUOTE was not came like quote ......That s why you confused


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...


Congrats....all the best.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...


Congratulations . A well deserved grant. Best wishes for you.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS ALL THE RECENT VISA GRANTEES !! Its such a gift before EID and PUJA Festivals !! Good wishes for Your Family & Friends from ME.

Stay foolish, Be positive n think Young, You would get whatever you want !!! Best of luck !


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...



A huge congratulation...........

Regards


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...


congratz......


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...


congrats bhai! such a relief u must be feeling..


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...



Congratulations brother ... hope all the best ahead...


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

neyamul008 said:


> got med and pcc request on 29.09.14...pcc uploaded on 29.09.2014...did med on 30.09.2014..tody i saw in elodgment page following comment regarding my health:
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


Can you please share the link from where you are getting this message?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient _ DOES THIS WORK?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...


Congratulations. This great news will make your Eid extra special.
Pray to almighty ALLAH for all the other members of this forum.


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

Alhamdulillah, We have got our 489(ORANA) visa granted within 7days!!!!!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rezaul87 said:


> Alhamdulillah, We have got our 489(ORANA) visa granted within 7days!!!!!


Alhamdulillah. Congratulations.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...


Congrats brother. And you got longer time for IED.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rezaul87 said:


> Alhamdulillah, We have got our 489(ORANA) visa granted within 7days!!!!!


Super speedy grant for a Bangladeshi applicant. And super duper congratulations!


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

rezaul87 said:


> Alhamdulillah, We have got our 489(ORANA) visa granted within 7days!!!!!


Congratulations


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

rezaul87 said:


> Alhamdulillah, We have got our 489(ORANA) visa granted within 7days!!!!!


Good


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats brother. And you got longer time for IED.


thanks bro..
previously I was determined to start for Aus as soon as got the GRANT, but having longer time I am thinking to stay in BD more day. this is some how disadv also!!!


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

shukti said:


> congrats bhai! such a relief u must be feeling..


Thanks, 
ufffff! relief from 
immense pressure indeed.
something like a huge stone dropped from head out.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Zubayer said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am new in this forum. I have got some difficulty in my 489 visa application and need some valuable information from you. My questions are-
> 
> 1. During EOI I claimed 5 points for my work experience but my experience was not assessed, only my educational qualification was assessed. Now I have got an invitation, should I apply without experience assessment?
> ...





1....as for my understanding whatever you claimed in EOI, they will wants the related documents, assessment letter also.

2. Dont know actually...you can ask to DIBP about this matter.

3. an invitation last for 2 months as I knew. and an EOI account last for 2 years, 
and if you missed to response one invitation you may eligible for 2nd Round invitation.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

ALHAMDULILLAH....

Congrats Brother 




mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> thanks bro..
> previously I was determined to start for Aus as soon as got the GRANT, but having longer time I am thinking to stay in BD more day. this is some how disadv also!!!


Just Sharing my feelings. Longer time for first entry gives lots of pain also. These whole time you will have ups and downs with your emotion. I have taken longer time and this is in one sense gives you comfort and in other sense gives you longer emotional ups and downs. 

Best of Luck Brother. Decide wisely.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

Need help; Did anyone renew MRP passport recently?
Passport no. will be changed after it is renewed? a new book will be provided as renewed passport?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> Need help; Did anyone renew MRP passport recently?
> Passport no. will be changed after it is renewed? a new book will be provided as renewed passport?


New number with book will be provided.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Pothik said:


> Just Sharing my feelings. Longer time for first entry gives lots of pain also. These whole time you will have ups and downs with your emotion. I have taken longer time and this is in one sense gives you comfort and in other sense gives you longer emotional ups and downs.
> 
> Best of Luck Brother. Decide wisely.


Thanks for such wise advise....I am thinking of it actually....at the moment I have two option based on some circumstances actually... may be go to Australia on February next or June


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Thanks for such wise advise....I am thinking of it actually....at the moment I have two option based on some circumstances actually... may be go to Australia on February next or June


I took the longer time also due to 

1) To decide between just entry or move permanently. 
2) Spend some time with family and have finish some major tasks 
3) office purpose 
4) complete some certification that may help
5) Accumulate the money that I will take with me.

It was really a very difficult decision to be taken for complete migration. 

All Depends on Allah. He will show the right path. May Allah bless us all.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Pothik said:


> I took the longer time also due to
> 
> 1) To decide between just entry or move permanently.
> 2) Spend some time with family and have finish some major tasks
> ...


I was also thinking the same. But decided on the permanent move early next year. Life is too flat these days without any challenges!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> !!!Alhamdulillah!!!
> Just half an Hour ago GOT the VISA GRANT.
> Thank you all the expats/friends here in this forum , I get a lot from you people.
> I checked VEVO and find everything fine for mine , my wife and my baby there also.
> ...


Congrats brother


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Just Sharing my feelings. Longer time for first entry gives lots of pain also. These whole time you will have ups and downs with your emotion. I have taken longer time and this is in one sense gives you comfort and in other sense gives you longer emotional ups and downs.
> 
> Best of Luck Brother. Decide wisely.


Comment from a very different prospective.
Well said.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Comment from a very different prospective.
> Well said.


Love your dp! Ynwa


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello need one info.I am planning to move to aus early next year with family. Anyone can confirm whether I get any financial support for my kid? She is 2 years old.some says its 800 aud/month and some says nothing.can anyone put some light on it ? 

Thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ash_bd said:


> Hello need one info.I am planning to move to aus early next year with family. Anyone can confirm whether I get any financial support for my kid? She is 2 years old.some says its 800 aud/month and some says nothing.can anyone put some light on it ?
> 
> Thanks



you need to meet certain criteria, like Family Income test, Resident requirement etc..

you might find following useful read:

Run this *Tool*

*Child Care Benefit*

*Newly Arrived Resident's Waiting Period*

But I wouldnt recommend to plan your income depending on this, eep:


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

*about family sponsor*

Dear all, 

Eid Mubarak !! . 

I have a few questions. May be its too early to know these things as i did not yet received my grant. 

I have a sister and I want to sponsor her . She is studying in 2nd year in Shere bangla agricultural university. I want to know If I sponsor her what will be my criterion to do so. I read some info in the websites that it may require myself to live in regional areas of australia? any other information would be a great help. Apart from that what will be her visa class? I searched on the internet but things are not clear to me. 


Apart from that if anyone from agricultural background can tell me whether it is possible to transfer credit from her university to any Australian university?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Holy Eid ul-Adha to all the beloved expatforum members.
May almighty ALLAH grant us our wishes.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Eid Mubarak to all of you!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Eid Mubarak!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

*wishing*

all of you ... wish a happy eid... Eid Mubarak


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

EID MUBARAK to ALL.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Eid Mubarak !! .
> 
> ...




hmm... wont be that easy i suppose. :attention:

a) only 0.5k of 60.8k were Other Family see below

*Migration Programme statistics*


For you self study

*Remaining Relative visa (subclass 115)*

*Other Family Migration booklet*



b) I heard recently many Uni started following AEI Country Education Profile, where not all Local uni are given same standard, so better contact your shortlisted one to find out if they accept Credit Transfer/RPL (if any)


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

*Other Family Migration booklet*


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi...

Got my grant notification today noon.

IED is 9th March 2015.

Pray for me guyz


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


congrats!


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


congrats man


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


Alhamdulillah. Congratulations.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations brother....wish you all the best ahead.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


GRANT MUBARAK !

When did you send your PCC and MED? From which team ?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a question. From where and how can I know whether my medical is cleared or not after it is referred? Is there any link.


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> I have a question. From where and how can I know whether my medical is cleared or not after it is referred? Is there any link.


I also need to know whether my med is cleared. But I come to know from this forum, there is no way other than calling DIBP or knowing it from CO.

thanks


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


Wow! A Bangladeshi 189-case finalized within 14.5 months! Quite inspirational for the rest of us! Bravo!


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


Congrats man........


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ...When & where you are planning to settle in ?? :tape2: 

eace:


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


Congrats...all the best in next steps...

Do you think that your email to IGIS have any influence on speeding the checks up???


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Best Eid gift LOL


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> GRANT MUBARAK !
> 
> When did you send your PCC and MED? From which team ?


About a month ago I called Brisbane team and inquired about my case. They said, PCC from my home country has expired and PCC from India was about to expire. Medical has also expired.

I was advised to send a PCC from my home country only because once the security check would be over with, they would require a new PCC to finalize my case, so the officer told me that it would be a "good idea" to send a new PCC beforehand to avoid further delay. I was not asked for an Indian PCC as I didn't visit India back after getting a PCC from the high commission of India last year.

A was also advised not to go for Medical because a case officer has the right to extend the validity of medical examination if it expires due to processing delay by the department. The officer who picked up my call assured me that they would most like exercise their "power" in this situation and extend my medical.

I waited for about a month and then I sent an email to them describing the gist of 
conversation and asked them if my medial has been extended upto March and if I should send a new PCC from my home country now or I should wait for them to ask for it. I sent this mail on 30th September and on 6th October, got the grant notification.

I neither sent a PCC the second time nor did I do my medical test again.

I was with Brisbane Team 34 for about 9/10 months and then with Brisbane Team 33 for the remaining period.


Regards,

Ashif


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ...When & where you are planning to settle in ?? :tape2:
> 
> eace:


Thanks, I wish I could take the next available flight to Sydney :-D

Jokes apart, I am planning to move to Sydney within a month...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations bhaia.. Great news indeed.. Having a peaceful Eid, aren't you???


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> Congrats...all the best in next steps...
> 
> Do you think that your email to IGIS have any influence on speeding the checks up???


I honestly don't know whether complaining to IGIS had any impact on finalizing my case... however, since they have the provision to complain to them if someone does not get a decision within 12 months, people should definitely complain 

But there's something else I didn't share with the forum... I was really worried to share it because I thought people would come by and beat me up for doing what I did !!!

One day, at around 1 am my local time, out of frustration, I called a help desk number available on ASIO's website. I was anticipating that my call would land into their voice mail. But that didn't happen, someone picked my call up and I was totally not prepared to talk !!

Anyways, I felt I got caught and I have no place to hide in. So, I tried to act calm and told the officer that I have a pending 189 visa application and most probably my file is with ASIO for security check. I asked him if he could help me with any information. Then he asked for the spelling of my Name and my date of birth. Once I provided him the information, he then said, they don't discuss such things with the clients. He said he would talk to my case officer and I should ask my case officer for any information I need.

I was so worried that I didn't have the guts to ask him how would he identify me/my file without a TRN or how would he know which team/CO is looking after my file... He wished me good luck with my application and hanged up the phone. 

The rest is history


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


That is a great news.
Pray to almighty ALLAH, that you got your grant faster than most of us.
Pray for others so that they got their grant in no time.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> I honestly don't know whether complaining to IGIS had any impact on finalizing my case... however, since they have the provision to complain to them if someone does not get a decision within 12 months, people should definitely complain
> 
> But there's something else I didn't share with the forum... I was really worried to share it because I thought people would come by and beat me up for doing what I did !!!
> 
> ...


Wow that's a bold move.
Fortune favors the brave, mate.
Cheers.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Thanks, I wish I could take the next available flight to Sydney :-D
> 
> Jokes apart, I am planning to move to Sydney within a month...


Congratulation and goodluck with your move to Sydney.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

I am unable to access my application; i trired several times from 3pm, but it shows an error. Immi a/c login is ok but facing problem when trying to access application/TRN. Have anyone faced the same error/problem today?


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## albat (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks friend for preparing such an important thread for us. We all of Bangladeshi will be benefited from this. I also wanted to know more about the updates from this Forum and at last I get it.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

albat said:


> Thanks friend for preparing such an important thread for us. We all of Bangladeshi will be benefited from this. I also wanted to know more about the updates from this Forum and at last I get it.


Your profile says you're Indian, your post says you're Bangladeshi !


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

It has been more than 1 month since I made first call to DIBP. The officer told me that I was yet to have medical clearance which delaying my application. 

Should I call them again or sit tight with patience !?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Your profile says you're Indian, your post says you're Bangladeshi !


that's hilarious isn't it...  ...BTW, @ TheExpatriate..your signature says, you are onshore..why don't you share your experiences too !! 

Good luck


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

just received grant notification mail )))))


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Congrats* ohornish82*!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Warm Congratulations *ashifiqbal*


ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats. I applied on April 30, 2014. But, since i applied through 189 hence i anticipate to experience much more delay. You are really lucky bro. Hope and pray that, you luck carries with you @ Aussie too. Have a happy life over there.



ohornish82 said:


> just received grant notification mail )))))


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

At which state you are going to reside?



ohornish82 said:


> just received grant notification mail )))))


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

ohornish82 said:


> just received grant notification mail )))))


Congratulations mate!!!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ohornish82 said:


> just received grant notification mail )))))


Alhamdulillah. Warm congratulations.


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

*Thanks to all of you for your support . Expecting quick grant for you. *


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Things are changing. Earlier, people usually got grant early in the morning. Now, at noon e.g. mamunaziz, ohornish82.


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> At which state you are going to reside?


SS Adelaide


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ohornish82 said:


> *Thanks to all of you for your support . Expecting quick grant for you. *


congrats!


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

ohornish82 said:


> just received grant notification mail )))))


Congratulations


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

ohornish82 said:


> just received grant notification mail )))))


Congratulations... best wishes ahead...


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

ohornish82 said:


> just received grant notification mail )))))


congrats mate


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Guys, What number to call for 189 status?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Sun10 said:


> Hi Guys, What number to call for 189 status?


If your case officer have ever mailed you then the his/her number will be at the end of that mail. Its better to call that number.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

ohornish82 said:


> just received grant notification mail )))))


Congrats... Best of Luck.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> If your case officer have ever mailed you then the his/her number will be at the end of that mail. Its better to call that number.


Calling them is quite useless in my opinion. I called them twice and was not able to extract any special info from them. I asked them whether my case has been allocated and if yes from which team? The reply was the same " There is no particular case officer handling a case, rather you will receive notification if we need anymore documents from different teams." 

I asked them whether my case has been recommended for external security check. The lady replied I cannot disclose this info to you. Your application is processing and we will contact you if we need anything else. 

I saw in different threads that DIBP responded differently to other people like who are from india or others. I regret calling them yesterday because I did not get anything new from that call. On top of that they usually keep track of each call. So the lady who picked my phone yesterday, told me " You contacted DIBP about a week ago". 

Moral of the story : Even if I get extremely provoked from expat forum that calling DIBP is beneficial, I am not going to call them again unless any special situation. Its better to keep silent and give thanks to our fate that we are not only from a high risk country but also muslim majority one.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Congratulations bhaia.. Great news indeed.. Having a peaceful Eid, aren't you???


Yes, I'm :-D


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Wow that's a bold move.
> Fortune favors the brave, mate.
> Cheers.


Ha ha ha.... I guess it wasn't bravery... when I look back and think about it... I find it to be one of the most stupidest act ever done by me... I was restless and couldn't take it anymore... I suppose for that moment, I was fearless too !


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Got my grant notification today noon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. ...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ohornish82 said:


> just received grant notification mail )))))


Congratulations


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

17 days has passed since uploading 2nd pcc. Should I lodge 2nd complain to IGIS?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

ashifiqbal said:


> Ha ha ha.... I guess it wasn't bravery... when I look back and think about it... I find it to be one of the most stupidest act ever done by me... I was restless and couldn't take it anymore... I suppose for that moment, I was fearless too !


I think what you did was not stupid, it was just an outburst of the anxiety you had regarding the application. Plus when you see that everyone but you falls in that 75% applications that get processed within the committed timeline, it's natural to get restless. Anyways, best of luck for your future home, Australia...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> 17 days has passed since uploading 2nd pcc. Should I lodge 2nd complain to IGIS?


I feel that you should. Every time a mail notification comes to my inbox regarding this thread, I have a feeling that you are gonna say that you have received your golden mail..


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new on this thread. I uploaded my academic & education experiences to Vetassess for advisory service & received their advisory on 30/07/2014. Pls see my below advisory comments.
> 
> ...


Hi All

I received positive comments from vetassess advisory service after uploaded all academic certificate. pls see the below comments.

1. Bachelor of Commerce with Honours in Management (second class) completed in
2006 at Jagannath University, Bangladesh (4-year degree)
2. Master of Business Studies in Management Studies (second class) completed in
2007 at Jagannath University, Bangladesh (1-year degree)
Using the current Country Education Profile (CEP) guidelines for Bangladesh, the
qualifications listed above would likely be assessed at AQF Associate degree and
AQF Bachelor degree levels respectively. Only qualification 2 meets the educational
level required for occupations currently listed in Group B and assessed by
VETASSESS for skills assessment purposes.

Based on the description of tasks listed above, it may be likely that you would receive
a positive assessment outcome.


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> 17 days has passed since uploading 2nd pcc. Should I lodge 2nd complain to IGIS?


Bhaiya, plz wait for a few more days.... You have complained once and complaining the second time may annoy them... You have been patient for quite long, we all know how difficult it is to wait for days together... Thakte na parle call your team, but complaining to IGIS wouldn't be a good idea...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Need advise to add depends*

Hi

I need your advise how I can add my parent in my VISA ? or what is the way so that my parent can visit in Australia soon for shortest period.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need your advise how I can add my parent in my VISA ? or what is the way so that my parent can visit in Australia soon for shortest period.


If both of your parents are still alive, you can't add both of them. Your only bet would be to get your visa, move to Oz, find residence and work, then apply for Contributory parent visa, which is not cheap ($55K AUD per parent)


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> If both of your parents are still alive, you can't add both of them. Your only bet would be to get your visa, move to Oz, find residence and work, then apply for Contributory parent visa, which is not cheap ($55K AUD per parent)


GOD! That's too expensive!!! 

Thank god my parents have no intentions to move to Australia with me...


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> 17 days has passed since uploading 2nd pcc. Should I lodge 2nd complain to IGIS?



Dear Bro Tareq, 

Give them a call first. Look at my time line ... we have submitted 2nd PCC & Health from about 7 Months from now!!

Wish you get your grant soon...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

GSM mailed me and confirmed after 18 days that they have received PCC and still my apk is under routine process. My worries come true. 2nd PCC call was a routine update call. Frustrated..........


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> GSM mailed me and confirmed after 18 days that they have received PCC and still my apk is under routine process. My worries come true. 2nd PCC call was a routine update call. Frustrated..........


this is not happening right with you...hope you would get the Grant Soon... :fingerscrossed:

:juggle:


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Alhamdulillah... Grant notification mail came early in the morning today. 

Journey Started in end Aug, 13
All docs front loaded.
Never received any query. 
Grant came just like that! 

This forum was one of best places that kept me alive. So many names/users to give thanks to. However, giving it to everyone present in this forum. And also wishing best of luck for the rest. Grants will come eventually insha Allah.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> Alhamdulillah... Grant notification mail came early in the morning today.
> 
> Journey Started in end Aug, 13
> All docs front loaded.
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS BROTHER !! :heh: eace: :drum: lane:


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> GSM mailed me and confirmed after 18 days that they have received PCC and still my apk is under routine process. My worries come true. 2nd PCC call was a routine update call. Frustrated..........



I know this immense pressure and frustration bro...
I got VISA just after 25 days of sending 2nd PCC.....
I hope You will get GRANT Shortly


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

babu_84 said:


> Alhamdulillah... Grant notification mail came early in the morning today.
> 
> Journey Started in end Aug, 13
> All docs front loaded.
> ...


congrats man.....lucky enough ..got GRANT within 14 Months


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> Alhamdulillah... Grant notification mail came early in the morning today.
> 
> Journey Started in end Aug, 13
> All docs front loaded.
> ...


Congrats man.......wish u all the best.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> Alhamdulillah... Grant notification mail came early in the morning today.
> 
> Journey Started in end Aug, 13
> All docs front loaded.
> ...


Congratulation.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> Alhamdulillah... Grant notification mail came early in the morning today.
> 
> Journey Started in end Aug, 13
> All docs front loaded.
> ...


congrats! 13 months. ..you are very Lucky..


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> Alhamdulillah... Grant notification mail came early in the morning today.
> 
> Journey Started in end Aug, 13
> All docs front loaded.
> ...


Congrats Brother.... Best of Luck


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just had a quick query. haven't yet got chance to check into the details of the grant other than the IED, names and PP numbers. I saw some posts earlier regarding something to do with VEVO after grant... if any1 could help me please... ? 

&& thanks everyone for wishing me luck. I do feel and hope the same for you all. and wish you all luck in receiving grants soon.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> Alhamdulillah... Grant notification mail came early in the morning today.
> 
> Journey Started in end Aug, 13
> All docs front loaded.
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!! 

One short query, u said, u were never approached with any queries. Then how did u know that your CO was allocated in october '13?


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!
> 
> One short query, u said, u were never approached with any queries. Then how did u know that your CO was allocated in october '13?


Called DIAC helpline after two months. asked them if CO was assigned or not. they mentioned the date and team.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> Alhamdulillah... Grant notification mail came early in the morning today.
> 
> Journey Started in end Aug, 13
> All docs front loaded.
> ...


Alhamdulillah! Amazing! The waiting period is shrinking for Bangladeshis day by day.... 14.5 months (ashifiqbal) .... 13.5 months (babu_84) ... 12.5 months (whoever is next, perhaps sunlight11) ...

Are you single and/or onshore?


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> Alhamdulillah... Grant notification mail came early in the morning today.
> 
> Journey Started in end Aug, 13
> All docs front loaded.
> ...


Dear Bro Babu, Congratulations...!!! Wising you all the best ahead in Au ...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> Called DIAC helpline after two months. asked them if CO was assigned or not. they mentioned the date and team.


Thanks! Best of luck for the new adventures in Australia...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> Called DIAC helpline after two months. asked them if CO was assigned or not. they mentioned the date and team.


did they tell you whether you went through your security check or not..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, guess what!! I got my visa evidencing done. Its not compulsory but I love doing unnecessary stuff  If anyone is interested on the process, you have to go to VFS Gulshan, pay the fees and submit your passport with form 1405. You have to wait for long 15 working days before VFS gives your passport back with visa stamped on it. I guess one can do it quicker once you are in Australia. Hope this helps.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> I know this immense pressure and frustration bro...
> I got VISA just after 25 days of sending 2nd PCC.....
> I hope You will get GRANT Shortly


The problem was that I got 2nd pcc request on reply to my status query. Not formally i.e. pdf request letter. That's why confusion was in my mind from the very first I got request for 2nd pcc through mail.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> Alhamdulillah... Grant notification mail came early in the morning today.
> 
> Journey Started in end Aug, 13
> All docs front loaded.
> ...


Alhamdulliah!!! Congrazulations.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, guess what!! I got my visa evidencing done. Its not compulsory but I love doing unnecessary stuff  If anyone is interested on the process, you have to go to VFS Gulshan, pay the fees and submit your passport with form 1405. You have to wait for long 15 working days before VFS gives your passport back with visa stamped on it. I guess one can do it quicker once you are in Australia. Hope this helps.


how much in total, you spent ??? :flame:


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

The most strange thing happened today! I have received an invitation AGAIN to apply for a visa in SkillSelect!!!


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> did they tell you whether you went through your security check or not..


That is a good point. I hope he had to go through the security (to make the observation correct that it is getting better for BD people in terms of time taken for finalization).  Otherwise, all the calculations would turn upside down about the waiting time associated with security checking for Bangladeshi cases.

I mean, imagine 13.5 months were taken without having him go through the security thing. It would then be indicative of much much longer waiting periods for us (those who already confirmed about their cases undergoing the check).

I bet even he himself wouldn't like to discover that he had to wait 13 long months even though there was no checking done.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

sumaya said:


> The most strange thing happened today! I have received an invitation AGAIN to apply for a visa in SkillSelect!!!


It must be a computer glitch. But you should contact DIBP.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> It must be a computer glitch. But you should contact DIBP.


Thanks. According to the following link, _If you receive two invitations in SkillSelect but do not lodge a valid visa application as a result of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and will have to be formally resubmitted to be considered for future invitation rounds._

SkillSelect – Rankings and Invitations explained | Migration Blog

I'll definitely write to them regarding the matter. Thanks once again.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

babu_84 said:


> Alhamdulillah... Grant notification mail came early in the morning today.
> 
> Journey Started in end Aug, 13
> All docs front loaded.
> ...


Alhamdulillah. This is a great reward from ALLAH to you and your family.
Cherish the moment and pray for all the members in this forum.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, guess what!! I got my visa evidencing done. Its not compulsory but I love doing unnecessary stuff  If anyone is interested on the process, you have to go to VFS Gulshan, pay the fees and submit your passport with form 1405. You have to wait for long 15 working days before VFS gives your passport back with visa stamped on it. I guess one can do it quicker once you are in Australia. Hope this helps.


too costly, otherwise I would do.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> If both of your parents are still alive, you can't add both of them. Your only bet would be to get your visa, move to Oz, find residence and work, then apply for Contributory parent visa, which is not cheap ($55K AUD per parent)


I intend to apply for my mother (my father is no more) few months after reaching to Sydney.
What would be the cost for contributory parent visa (temporary) as linked below--
http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/173.aspx
?


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

ashifiqbal said:


> Ha ha ha.... I guess it wasn't bravery... when I look back and think about it... I find it to be one of the most stupidest act ever done by me... I was restless and couldn't take it anymore... I suppose for that moment, I was fearless too !


Toward the end of my waiting period, out of frustration I also did something unusual most people wouldn't normally do. On the day of Eid-ul-Fitre, I sent a general inquiry mail to to my CO. The unusual thing is, this email also had Eid Mubarak greeting. After sending the mail, I was afraid how my CO took this. Australia is a multicultural society, and CO took it very well.
Within days I was requested for additional info and 3-4 days after submitting the info, by the grace of almighty ALLAH I was granted the visa.
But the thing is, I don't think my email is responsible for grant. I believe DIBP is routinely doing their job.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> too costly, otherwise I would do.


Same for me too.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> how much in total, you spent ??? :flame:


12880 tk per person.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> too costly, otherwise I would do.


Costly indeed. And the visa sticker doesn't look nice either!!!


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

rus_bd said:


> Toward the end of my waiting period, out of frustration I also did something unusual most people wouldn't normally do. On the day of Eid-ul-Fitre, I sent a general inquiry mail to to my CO. The unusual thing is, this email also had Eid Mubarak greeting. After sending the mail, I was afraid how my CO took this. Australia is a multicultural society, and CO took it very well.
> Within days I was requested for additional info and 3-4 days after submitting the info, by the grace of almighty ALLAH I was granted the visa.
> But the thing is, I don't think my email is responsible for grant. I believe DIBP is routinely doing their job.


After hearing the news that I've been granted the visa, one of my friends said I frustrated DIBP people including ASIO with so many calls and emails and that's why they just got over my case by issuing me the visa :-D

But it's true that DIBP people are doing their work their way, it's only us who do not know what future has stored for us and therefore we lose patience.

If I knew I would get my visa on 7th October I would have called my brother home to celebrate EID with us here. My only brother lives abroad and didn't come for vacation during this EID because he planned to come to Bangladesh once I get the visa so that we two could spend time together during my last days in Bangladesh before I leave for Sydney.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

*Switching job*

Hi,

My husband is intending to switch his job. I have claimed 5 points against him and have submitted form 80 for him as well. In case he switches, do we need to fill up form 1022?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> 12880 tk per person.


Are you serious?
AUD 70 = BDT 4800 approx,

Better do it in Sydney, it didnt even take me 5min at DIPB counter,


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

shukti said:


> did they tell you whether you went through your security check or not..


normally, DIAC helpline does not say anything about security checks. they just "they cant disclose any information related to the checking part". But once you are assigned a CO, he/she usually mentions about the checking part. 


I called DIAC several times initially and, afterwards had sent few emails to my CO for which in reply, I received "you file is under routing processing/checking".


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> I intend to apply for my mother (my father is no more) few months after reaching to Sydney.
> What would be the cost for contributory parent visa (temporary) as linked below--
> Contributory Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 173)
> ?



As you see the requirement for this Temp visa is that you lived there 2-years before sponsoring. 

Moreover, 173 is non-extendable 2 year VISA, your parent still need to apply after 2 years for 143 to continue Permanently. 

+ pass balance of family test, like if you have siblings at list 50% of you live in Australia eg. 1 of 2, 2 of 3 of your brothers/sisters so on...

+ you still need to pay 2nd installment (upto 43k AUD pp ) for your parent before Grant.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

thewall said:


> Are you serious?
> AUD 70 = BDT 4800 approx,
> 
> Better do it in Sydney, it didnt even take me 5min at DIPB counter,


As of July 1, 2014 the changed rate is 150 AUD + VFS Charge.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Congrats man.......wish u all the best.


Where is your Grant News? This thread is waiting for your grant notification and celebration .


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Where is your Grant News? This thread is waiting for your grant notification and celebration .


many many congratulations to rashid bhai..wishing you and your family a wonderful life in australia.. inshaAllah...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

dear BD applicants, I just want to clarify one thing....if You travel outside Non-SAARC area then you can take USD 5000 but if you migrate with one way ticket you can take USD 7,000.00. Being a banker I can confirm this from a valid source. Please don't have any confusion. Confidently take this amount of money and approach Immigration at Dhk Airport !!


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> dear BD applicants, I just want to clarify one thing....if You travel outside Non-SAARC area then you can take USD 5000 but if you migrate with one way ticket you can take USD 7,000.00. Being a banker I can confirm this from a valid source. Please don't have any confusion. Confidently take this amount of money and approach Immigration at Dhk Airport !!


Bhaia, on that note, if I have a RFC account in which I have 5000USD, can I carry the debit card of that account with me along with that cash 7000? I mean, there are no limits on plastic money, right?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> Are you serious?
> AUD 70 = BDT 4800 approx,
> 
> Better do it in Sydney, it didnt even take me 5min at DIPB counter,


Yes, fees went up to AUD150 from AUD70. Yes, it takes almost one month here and better to do it elsewhere.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband is intending to switch his job. I have claimed 5 points against him and have submitted form 80 for him as well. In case he switches, do we need to fill up form 1022?


I am main applicant and I have changed my job this year.I have sent form 1022.best part is : I got pcc and med call after uploading it.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> dear BD applicants, I just want to clarify one thing....if You travel outside Non-SAARC area then you can take USD 5000 but if you migrate with one way ticket you can take USD 7,000.00. Being a banker I can confirm this from a valid source. Please don't have any confusion. Confidently take this amount of money and approach Immigration at Dhk Airport !!


It would be a good idea to print out the Bangladesh Bank circular and carry with you because one of my cousins was harassed by the Bangladeshi Customs Officers though he was carrying AUD 4800. The officers lied him that he could not carry more than 3000. After a long argument they let him out. Bloody Pricks


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Bhaia, on that note, if I have a RFC account in which I have 5000USD, can I carry the debit card of that account with me along with that cash 7000? I mean, there are no limits on plastic money, right?


Dear apu, here is a technical issue in response to your question. First of all, if you want to use the RFCD Debit card abroad you need to endorse as well as while buying dollars from any bank or money exchange. Then your bank won't be able to endorse you again whereas you would have endorsed your passport for the RFCD account. 

in our country, there are some flaws in the system as well. If you are interested i can explain later on.   :juggle:


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> It would be a good idea to print out the Bangladesh Bank circular and carry with you because one of my cousins was harassed by the Bangladeshi Customs Officers though he was carrying AUD 4800. The officers lied him that he could not carry more than 3000. After a long argument they let him out. Bloody Pricks


This is the problem in our country. Some custom officials don't have practical up to date information but they love to argue/harass fellow people pointlessly. I would suggest, in this case, Be calm and try to make him understand. Carrying circulars or whole foreign exchange policy is a good idea. I would love to tell them READ the guideline and tell me what it says. In most of the cases, these people would ignore your advice and let you go  

in one example, once my cousin was traveling to London on Student visa but she carried only 500 british pound, but the customer officer scared her to death. Then, suddenly, she retorted back and said, do you expect me to carry 100 British pound and beg on London street for money. Then, feeling embarrassed that officer freed her. Can you imagine their attitude. In another case, they asked directly something from one of my friend saying he lives in a rich country why not favor fellow low paid govt custom officer..   :eyebrows:

:eyebrows: :blabla: :eyebrows:


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> This is the problem in our country. Some custom officials don't have practical up to date information but they love to argue/harass fellow people pointlessly. I would suggest, in this case, Be calm and try to make him understand. Carrying circulars or whole foreign exchange policy is a good idea. I would love to tell them READ the guideline and tell me what it says. In most of the cases, these people would ignore your advice and let you go
> 
> in one example, once my cousin was traveling to London on Student visa but she carried only 500 british pound, but the customer officer scared her to death. Then, suddenly, she retorted back and said, do you expect me to carry 100 British pound and beg on London street for money. Then, feeling embarrassed that officer freed her. Can you imagine their attitude. In another case, they asked directly something from one of my friend saying he lives in a rich country why not favor fellow low paid govt custom officer..   :eyebrows:
> 
> :eyebrows: :blabla: :eyebrows:



Thats why people do not take all those 5000 dollar in cash.... use other secured instruments as well....there have been instances where bd customs officers attempted to seize (more appropriately rob) peoples' money....


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats to all the forum members on reaching 500th Pages of this thread. 

:juggle::cheer2::cheer2:opcorn:opcorn:

keep discussing.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> Thats why people do not take all those 5000 dollar in cash.... use other secured instruments as well....there have been instances where bd customs officers attempted to seize (more appropriately rob) peoples' money....


that's why i can suggest everyone to print out the latest policy guideline. here is the link... Open pdf file

let me explain the question no 13 here...it clearly says in a year(Jan to Dec) a person can carry USD 7000 to travel to non-saarc countries. Therefore, if you had traveled in KL in Jan and carried 1000 but in August you are traveling to Australia, now they would allow you to carry USD 6,000. This is the basic rule, if you stick with this rule and carry the amount nobody can touch your far let alone rob your money :boxing: :boxing:

:eyebrows: :blabla:  lane:


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> that's why i can suggest everyone to print out the latest policy guideline. here is the link... Open pdf file
> 
> let me explain the question no 13 here...it clearly says in a year(Jan to Dec) a person can carry USD 7000 to travel to non-saarc countries. Therefore, if you had traveled in KL in Jan and carried 1000 but in August you are traveling to Australia, now they would allow you to carry USD 6,000. This is the basic rule, if you stick with this rule and carry the amount nobody can touch your far let alone rob your money :boxing: :boxing:
> 
> :eyebrows: :blabla:  lane:


Do you expect these officers to care whats written on the paper all the time???? these people are robbers literally and may disregard any gov. publications..... Let me give you an example...I know a customs officer who purposefully changed the HS code of an item we were importing to charge 25% CD + SD+ RD instead of 10%....although the description and the material itself were Ok and compliant with the schedule, he said he did not give a damn whats written on the schedule...So, we had to bribe him TK 60,000.

(BTW your PDF link is broken)


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Can not see the dument through the link you have provided. Can you please check and give it again or download and attach the doc here in pdf.

Thanks a lot in advance.



mamunvega said:


> that's why i can suggest everyone to print out the latest policy guideline. here is the link... Open pdf file
> 
> let me explain the question no 13 here...it clearly says in a year(Jan to Dec) a person can carry USD 7000 to travel to non-saarc countries. Therefore, if you had traveled in KL in Jan and carried 1000 but in August you are traveling to Australia, now they would allow you to carry USD 6,000. This is the basic rule, if you stick with this rule and carry the amount nobody can touch your far let alone rob your money :boxing: :boxing:
> 
> :eyebrows: :blabla:  lane:


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> I am main applicant and I have changed my job this year.I have sent form 1022.best part is : I got pcc and med call after uploading it.


Thanks.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> As you see the requirement for this Temp visa is that you lived there 2-years before sponsoring.
> 
> Moreover, 173 is non-extendable 2 year VISA, your parent still need to apply after 2 years for 143 to continue Permanently.
> 
> ...





Then what would be the easiest way to take my Mother to Australia later .?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Tau$eef said:


> Do you expect these officers to care whats written on the paper all the time???? these people are robbers literally and may disregard any gov. publications..... Let me give you an example...I know a customs officer who purposefully changed the HS code of an item we were importing to charge 25% CD + SD+ RD instead of 10%....although the description and the material itself were Ok and compliant with the schedule, he said he did not give a damn whats written on the schedule...So, we had to bribe him TK 60,000.
> 
> (BTW your PDF link is broken)


http://www.bangladesh-bank.org/aboutus/regulationguideline/guidelist.php

from this link a sub heading like 'Foreign exchange' will be found...and from there '	FAQ in foreign exchange transactions' will show the amount $7000 can be carried during Travel in one year,,,,,,,bla bla bla


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Open pdf file ...
> 
> 
> 13 no point is saying that...



''The ADs may release foreign exchange upto US$ 1000 or
equivalent per person during a calendar year to Bangladesh
nationals proceeding by air to destinations in SAARC member
countries and Myanmar; within this annual limit, upto US$ 500 or
equivalent may be issued per person for overland travels to the
aforesaid countries. Also for visits of Bangladesh nationals to
destinations in countries other than those mentioned above, upto
US$ 3000 per person may be issued during a calendar year.
However, foreign exchange in the form of cash must not exceed
US$ 2000 at any one instance. For resident Bangladesh nationals
proceeding abroad against one way ticket for valid job or migrating
abroad, the release of foreign exchange shall not exceed the half of
the un-used balance of the annual travel entitlement of the person
concerned in the calendar year. Irrespective of foreign exchange
entitlement, the outgoing passenger is permitted to take upto
Bangladesh Taka 500 in cash at each time.
The above limits are indicative. Bangladesh Bank will authorise
release of foreign exchange for travel abroad beyond these
indicative limits upon submission of documents regarding the
bonafides of the expenses. Application for such authorisation
should be sent to Foreign Exchange Operation Department of
Bangladesh Bank.''


_Foreign Exchange Guideline Vol 1 (SL 23, Chapter 12, Section 1.2). _

Foreign Exchange Transaction Guideline


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Regulations and Guidelines
> 
> from this link a sub heading like 'Foreign exchange' will be found...and from there '	FAQ in foreign exchange transactions' will show the amount $7000 can be carried during Travel in one year,,,,,,,bla bla bla


Is it an appropriate legal document to challenge them OR you need the copy of the regulation as well as the SRO (the circular)???


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I am a frequent traveler but never faced any problem at the Dhaka airport. As long as all your money is endorsed you do not have anything to worry about. Banks know all the rules and they can easily determine how much they can endorse.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

*get ready !!*



Tau$eef said:


> ''The ADs may release foreign exchange upto US$ 1000 or
> equivalent per person during a calendar year to Bangladesh
> nationals proceeding by air to destinations in SAARC member
> countries and Myanmar; within this annual limit, upto US$ 500 or
> ...





Tau$eef said:


> Is it an appropriate legal document to challenge them OR you need the copy of the regulation as well as the SRO (the circular)???



Dude, Don't make things complicated...you might print out the Q&A copy and show it to them...its easier...otherwise, if they can't let you cross the border just challenge them, why won't they let you cross?? In this way, you would win but don't get into a hot debate and always keep COOL  

I am sure carrying such document would FREAK them out...because, i think nobody would have submitted such document normally... :eyebrows:


:spit: eace:


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> I am a frequent traveler but never faced any problem at the Dhaka airport. As long as all your money is endorsed you do not have anything to worry about. Banks know all the rules and they can easily determine how much they can endorse.


Good to know that...Quite reassuring.......From my experience I have seen that almost every BD government official, with varying level of authority, keeps his mouth open for some cash all the time....Hence, the worries come whenever you take cash with you...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Tau$eef said:


> Is it an appropriate legal document to challenge them OR you need the copy of the regulation as well as the SRO (the circular)???




few months ago In newspaper I found a notice regarding this.....but not collected....
what Australia1 sad is true actually....Banks know how much can be endorsed


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Tau$eef said:


> Good to know that...Quite reassuring.......From my experience I have seen that almost every BD government official, with varying level of authority, keeps his mouth open for some cash all the time....Hence, the worries come whenever you take cash with you...


One thing else.....can my 3 years old baby carry the same amount endorsing her passport?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

*getting cautious*



Australia1 said:


> I am a frequent traveler but never faced any problem at the Dhaka airport. As long as all your money is endorsed you do not have anything to worry about. Banks know all the rules and they can easily determine how much they can endorse.


You are right..i didn't face any problem too....but we are talking about some exceptional circumstances and recent increased quota of USD 7K ... did you notice, one member is complaining about robbing money by custom official (literally though) from a passenger..  

that's why we are getting cautious and prepared as well  

 :second: :juggle:


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> One thing else.....can my 3 years old baby carry the same amount endorsing her passport?


i think a basic common sense needs to apply here..you can carry money proportionately lets just say USD 5K for baby's wellbeing if not the whole amount. Because, the baby is a migrant too !!  

lane:


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> few months ago In newspaper I found a notice regarding this.....but not collected....
> what Australia1 sad is true actually....Banks know how much can be endorsed


True....but even BD banks are such pricks at times...let me give you an example, I was trynna pay my NSW nomination fee which was around 450 bucks back then....The bank told me repeatedly that it would not process the payment because it was not authorised to process fees for immigration purpose. Then I went back home, printed the relevant BB regulation as well as the SROs. The officer was really annoyed at this and told me that I was endangering his job . Then he came up with an excuse that 'NSW Trade and Investment' was not a valid immigration body....Then I went back home and printed DIBP's Skill Nomination Booklet for 190 & 189 where it was mentioned that DIBP has authorised NSW T&I to nominate. After reading the booklet, he took it with him and wasted 2 hours discussing with his superior....after that he processed my payment with a broken heart :crazy:


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> i think a basic common sense needs to apply here..you can carry money proportionately lets just say USD 5K for baby's wellbeing if not the whole amount. Because, the baby is a migrant too !!
> 
> lane:


Nope, a basic common sense does not apply here. 
_
"The annual quotas mentioned above are for adult passengers.
For minors (below 12 years in age) the applicable quota will be half
the amount allowable to adults."_

Bangladesh Bank's Foreign Exchange guide Chapter 12 sec 1.3


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Tau$eef said:


> Nope, a basic common sense does not apply here.
> _
> "The annual quotas mentioned above are for adult passengers.
> For minors (below 12 years in age) the applicable quota will be half
> ...


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Thanks.


I missed the main point...my husband also uploaded 1022 during his job change.I claimed 5 points from him


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> I missed the main point...my husband also uploaded 1022 during his job change.I claimed 5 points from him


I already got that. I followed your posts. Anyways, Thanks again..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> You are right..i didn't face any problem too....but we are talking about some exceptional circumstances and recent increased quota of USD 7K ... did you notice, one member is complaining about robbing money by custom official (literally though) from a passenger..
> 
> that's why we are getting cautious and prepared as well
> 
> :second: :juggle:


If I were traveling alone I would never take more than 5k. A single person residing in shared room can easily live for 5 months with 5k in my calculation. 5 months should be more than enough to start earning. Remember, interest rates on deposits are at least 4 times higher in bangladesh than in Australia.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> If I were traveling alone I would never take more than 5k. A single person residing in shared room can easily live for 5 months with 5k in my calculation. 5 months should be more than enough to start earning. Remember, interest rates on deposits are at least 4 times higher in bangladesh than in Australia.


And one should also carry both cash and other instruments such as bank draft. There are cases of newcomers getting hijacked in Sydney. If one becomes victim of such incident, he would be on a safer side given that he carried instruments in addtion to cash.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> Then what would be the easiest way to take my Mother to Australia later .?



well, the easiest one you have already crossed, should've included in your own Application and prove she is entirely dependent on you.

other than 173 or 143, long & cheaper (Approx AUD 4400) one would be 103 I suppose, may be this is re-opened but warns years of waiting time, i dont know latest.


else, get a Long term Visitor visa + Insurance - last year they encouraged upto 3~5 yr Multi entry with 12 month stay each (not sure if that 676/600 is closed too). It looked to me similar to the USA 5-year Multi Entry B1/B2 that I have


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Tau$eef said:


> And one should also carry both cash and other instruments such as bank draft. There are cases of newcomers getting hijacked in Sydney. If one becomes victim of such incident, he would be on a safer side given that he carried instruments in addtion to cash.



my suggestion open an account online same day you get Grant 
for me - this is must-have, not nice-to-have.

then i had opportunity to TT to the same A/C to Sydney even before landing, once reached NAB was ready with my Debit card & welcome kit which I picked up after verifying myself with Passport & Grant Letter

i guess BD Banks dont allow TT unless u have lived 6-months overseas to prove u r NRB, but get yourself a FC account instead of RFCD.

Not sure if BD started Pre-paid Global Debit card that overseas ATMs accepts.

There is lot of room for improvement for BD Banking sector :juggle:


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

thewall said:


> my suggestion open an account online same day you get Grant
> for me - this is must-have, not nice-to-have.
> 
> then i had opportunity to TT to the same A/C to Sydney even before landing, once reached NAB was ready with my Debit card & welcome kit which I picked up after verifying myself with Passport & Grant Letter
> ...


BD banking sector may be the most underdeveloped and primitive banking sector in the planet.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> If I were traveling alone I would never take more than 5k. A single person residing in shared room can easily live for 5 months with 5k in my calculation. 5 months should be more than enough to start earning. Remember, interest rates on deposits are at least 4 times higher in bangladesh than in Australia.


hello bhai, 

"A single person residing in shared room can easily live for 5 months with 5k in my calculation. 5 months should be more than enough"

what do you mean by shared accommodation? is it four people sharing or two ppl. can you show us the breakdown, 1000 per month that too in sydney?? or where???

"Remember, interest rates on deposits are at least 4 times higher in bangladesh than in Australia"

bhai, recently, BD interest rate plummeted at its lowest now ppl can get max 8.5% for a year....whereas NAB offering 3.5 to 4% so, its not 4 times higher... :heh:



BTW, when are you going to Sydney for your validation trip?? lane:


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> hello bhai,
> 
> "A single person residing in shared room can easily live for 5 months with 5k in my calculation. 5 months should be more than enough"
> 
> ...


Mamun bhai, I will be travelling to Sydney with my family in the second week of November for a week. 

Already opened a bank account with NAB and their savings account provides interest of 3.5% for the first four months and then it goes down to 2.5% or near. Anyways, I guess we also have to consider currency devaluation here...never mind  When are you travelling?


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Alhamdulillah..............Almighty is always kind to all........got the 'Grant Letter' after a long wait.
I applied 14 July '13, almost all docs including med, pcc front loaded. Grant: 14 Oct.'14, IED:23 Dec.'14. Wish u all to get the grant soon. Thanks all the forum members for their all out support since lodging my application. Pls keep us in your prayer.


----------



## khairulbd (Oct 16, 2012)

Alhamdulillah. Got the grant on 14th October. But I've got only 2 months to make first entry. Before 12th Dec, 2014 I've to make my first visit.
Can any one tell me why I've got so little time.

Regards,
Khairul.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

rashid.amm said:


> Alhamdulillah..............Almighty is always kind to all........got the 'Grant Letter' after a long wait.
> I applied 14 July '13, almost all docs including med, pcc front loaded. Grant: 14 Oct.'14, IED:23 Dec.'14. Wish u all to get the grant soon. Thanks all the forum members for their all out support since lodging my application. Pls keep us in your prayer.


Congratulations to you, bhaia.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

rashid.amm said:


> Alhamdulillah..............Almighty is always kind to all........got the 'Grant Letter' after a long wait.
> I applied 14 July '13, almost all docs including med, pcc front loaded. Grant: 14 Oct.'14, IED:23 Dec.'14. Wish u all to get the grant soon. Thanks all the forum members for their all out support since lodging my application. Pls keep us in your prayer.


Congratulations Rashid Vai. When are you moving?


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

khairulbd said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got the grant on 14th October. But I've got only 2 months to make first entry. Before 12th Dec, 2014 I've to make my first visit.
> Can any one tell me why I've got so little time.
> 
> Regards,
> Khairul.


Congrats. It might be because your PCC or Med is about to expire


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

khairulbd said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got the grant on 14th October. But I've got only 2 months to make first entry. Before 12th Dec, 2014 I've to make my first visit.
> Can any one tell me why I've got so little time.
> 
> Regards,
> Khairul.



must be your PCC Date/ MED nearing 1 year by 12th Dec?

But I woudnt mind, i did accept entry within 15 days when given options to redo, Med/PCC from multiple countries 

:welcome:


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

for some weird reason June 2013 189 BD applicants are being ignored! just because I applied then? i'll have to keep wondering until i get my grant i guess... congrates to all who's got their grant lately!


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

syeem said:


> for some weird reason June 2013 189 BD applicants are being ignored! just because I applied then? i'll have to keep wondering until i get my grant i guess... congrates to all who's got their grant lately!


I don't think they are being ignored. From today's grant news, Khairul bhaia got a grant today who applied in March '13 I guess. So your application is in the queue hopefully.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

rashid.amm said:


> Alhamdulillah..............Almighty is always kind to all........got the 'Grant Letter' after a long wait.
> I applied 14 July '13, almost all docs including med, pcc front loaded. Grant: 14 Oct.'14, IED:23 Dec.'14. Wish u all to get the grant soon. Thanks all the forum members for their all out support since lodging my application. Pls keep us in your prayer.


congratulations Bhaiya!!


----------



## khairulbd (Oct 16, 2012)

rashid.amm said:


> Alhamdulillah..............Almighty is always kind to all........got the 'Grant Letter' after a long wait.
> I applied 14 July '13, almost all docs including med, pcc front loaded. Grant: 14 Oct.'14, IED:23 Dec.'14. Wish u all to get the grant soon. Thanks all the forum members for their all out support since lodging my application. Pls keep us in your prayer.


Congratulations Rashid Vai.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

sumaya said:


> I don't think they are being ignored. From today's grant news, Khairul bhaia got a grant today who applied in March '13 I guess. So your application is in the queue hopefully.


well, jul/aug/sep '13 applicant's got their grants already except for jun '13... me jealous :boxing:


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

syeem said:


> well, jul/aug/sep '13 applicant's got their grants already except for jun '13... me jealous :boxing:


Patience bhaia, patience... (The only quality i don't have )


----------



## ashifiqbal (Feb 5, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Alhamdulillah..............Almighty is always kind to all........got the 'Grant Letter' after a long wait.
> I applied 14 July '13, almost all docs including med, pcc front loaded. Grant: 14 Oct.'14, IED:23 Dec.'14. Wish u all to get the grant soon. Thanks all the forum members for their all out support since lodging my application. Pls keep us in your prayer.


Sorry I missed your call on viber... I have visited this forum today only to see if you have any update... congrats bhai... you should have called DIBP to discuss the validity of your medical and police clearance to get an extended IED... Congrats again bhai....


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

khairulbd said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got the grant on 14th October. But I've got only 2 months to make first entry. Before 12th Dec, 2014 I've to make my first visit.
> Can any one tell me why I've got so little time.
> 
> Regards,
> Khairul.


congrats


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

rashid.amm said:


> Alhamdulillah..............Almighty is always kind to all........got the 'Grant Letter' after a long wait.
> I applied 14 July '13, almost all docs including med, pcc front loaded. Grant: 14 Oct.'14, IED:23 Dec.'14. Wish u all to get the grant soon. Thanks all the forum members for their all out support since lodging my application. Pls keep us in your prayer.


congrats bhai


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

tone_n_tune said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got our grant.
> 
> ...




Visa lodged 26th Aug, Grant 16th Aug :confused2:
hmm.. it happens with Grant email 

Dont worry about DL, just schedule your DKT exam online, its about getting a slot more than holiday season. Also keep your existing DL for moving to Full Licence faster

Cheers!


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

thewall said:


> Visa lodged 26th Aug, Grant 16th Aug :confused2:
> hmm.. it happens with Grant email
> 
> Dont worry about DL, just schedule your DKT exam online, its about getting a slot more than holiday season. Also keep your existing DL for moving to Full Licence faster
> ...


Corrected!

Can you refer some resources to study for DKT?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats  Best of Luck 



tone_n_tune said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got our grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

tone_n_tune said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got our grant.
> 
> ...


Looks like Indian grant style. Congrats.

Now my question is: Is DIBP doing injustice to me?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Lodged 2nd complain to IGIS. I am really frustrated.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Mashallah! Congratulations.. Onshore applications probably take much lesser time than offshore applications as the checks have already taken place during the initial visa of that applicant.



tone_n_tune said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got our grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Rashid bhai, below is the link to apply for bank account before you leave Dhaka.
> 
> Australia | Migrant, Expat and International Student Banking


Thanks a lot.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Lodged 2nd complain to IGIS. I am really frustrated.


Eventually you will get your grant! As a thread starter, DIBP wants you here stay long time.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Eventually you will get your grant! As a thread starter, DIBP wants you here stay long time.


That's a very good logic. Starter needs to stay.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Eventually you will get your grant! As a thread starter, DIBP wants you here stay long time.


Hi Mithu Bhai, I am not familiar with the words "PR Activated" in your signature, can you pls explain it? Pls need to know details.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> Hi Mithu Bhai, I am not familiar with the words "PR Activated" in your signature, can you pls explain it? Pls need to know details.


I have completed initial entry date = PR activated


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> That's a very good logic. Starter needs to stay.


Within 15 days you would get your grant! :drum::drum:


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Within 15 days you would get your grant! :drum::drum:


Inshallah


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Lodged 2nd complain to IGIS. I am really frustrated.


Frustration is quite a normal response in your case brother. Have patience. 
Did you get the call for 2nd PCC from CO or you just uploaded that yourself?


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Mashallah! Congratulations.. Onshore applications probably take much lesser time than offshore applications as the checks have already taken place during the initial visa of that applicant.



Not really! When I applied for my PhD study visa from Dhaka last year, it took 3 days only (sub-class 574 visa has priority over all, no checks).


If you want quick PR, then -
1. Apply only for 190.
2. Choose an occupation which has demand but few people apply for, in my case its uni lecturer (another example can be Nurse). I'm an Engineer who was a uni teacher in BD, so I went that path.
3. Be onshore (optional).
4. Claim skilled partner points (optional). I did not need partner points but still I claimed to make my case stronger.


Others can express their views on this better.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Smart!!! :d



tone_n_tune said:


> not really! When i applied for my phd study visa from dhaka last year, it took 3 days only (sub-class 574 visa has priority over all, no checks).
> 
> 
> If you want quick pr, then -
> ...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Frustration is quite a normal response in your case brother. Have patience.
> Did you get the call for 2nd PCC from CO or you just uploaded that yourself?


See mytimeline. Requested on 17.09.14 against my status query.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> See mytimeline. Requested on 17.09.14 against my status query.


I hope you'll get it very soon :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Mashallah! Congratulations.. Onshore applications probably take much lesser time than offshore applications as the checks have already taken place during the initial visa of that applicant.


I believe it has nothing to do with onshore. I am an onshore applicant, have completed a PhD in Australia and working in a research centre. But no luck.


I am thinking to complain to IGIS.


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

Sun10 said:


> I believe it has nothing to do with onshore. I am an onshore applicant, have completed a PhD in Australia and working in a research centre. But no luck.
> 
> I am thinking to complain to IGIS.



This may be true, that's why I've written optional.


In my experience here in australia, those bangladeshis complain much, gets delyed. They (aussie immi authority) are doing their job, don't make them annoyed.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

tone_n_tune said:


> This may be true, that's why I've written optional.
> 
> 
> In my experience here in australia, those bangladeshis complain much, gets delyed. They (aussie immi authority) are doing their job, don't make them annoyed.


you mean to say Bangladeshis who complain more get delayed...may be they are delayed because they have applied for 189; not for 190...that's why they are complaining ..it's a cycle I guess..anyways it's completely my opinion..so you may not agree..


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

rashid.amm said:


> Alhamdulillah..............Almighty is always kind to all........got the 'Grant Letter' after a long wait.
> I applied 14 July '13, almost all docs including med, pcc front loaded. Grant: 14 Oct.'14, IED:23 Dec.'14. Wish u all to get the grant soon. Thanks all the forum members for their all out support since lodging my application. Pls keep us in your prayer.


Alhamdulillah. That is a great news.
Say a special prayer to ALLAH for this great blessing.


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

shukti said:


> you mean to say Bangladeshis who complain more get delayed...may be they are delayed because they have applied for 189; not for 190...that's why they are complaining ..it's a cycle I guess..anyways it's completely my opinion..so you may not agree..



190 is faster than 189, that does not mean they will do no check for 190. I know 2 people from here got cold replies from CO, stating they are just wasting their time by repeat queries and its not helping their case bit much either. It all depends on individual cases, so patience is the best way to handle this.


Anyway, the current processing time for onshore 189 bangladeshi (that I know of) is 18 to 24 months. I guess it'll not be any faster for offshore applicants.

I hope everyone will get their grant soon!


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

tone_n_tune said:


> 190 is faster than 189, that does not mean they will do no check for 190. I know 2 people from here got cold replies from CO, stating they are just wasting their time by repeat queries and its not helping their case bit much either. It all depends on individual cases, so patience is the best way to handle this.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the current processing time for onshore 189 bangladeshi (that I know of) is* 18 to 24 months*. I guess it'll not be any faster for offshore applicants.
> ...


Hi,
I am confused by your above statement. You mean it used to take 18 to 24 months prior to 1st July 2014 right because the DIBP official website clearly states the processing time to be 3 months whether you are onshore or offshore. Here is the link: 

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm#b

Please check for confirmation..I hope everyone gets a speedy grant.


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> Hi,
> I am confused by your above statement. You mean it used to take 18 to 24 months prior to 1st July 2014 right because the DIBP official website clearly states the processing time to be 3 months whether you are onshore or offshore. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm#b
> ...



3 month is a myth for BD 189, it only applies for countries with low risk. They anounced it in April, and its already been 3 months since july, did you see anybody with grant?


The reason for such delay is, BD and Pak applicants go through strict external security checks, excluding experience verifications. So in total it takes nearly that much time. If you look at indian grants then you'll see they are getting it in less than 3 months.

Hope this helps.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mikjc6 said:


> Hi,
> I am confused by your above statement. You mean it used to take 18 to 24 months prior to 1st July 2014 right because the DIBP official website clearly states the processing time to be 3 months whether you are onshore or offshore. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm#b
> ...



the link u shared had been discussed time & again here and it starts like this ...

"" * We aim to process 75 per cent of applications within the timeframes detailed below.* ""


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

tone_n_tune said:


> 3 month is a myth for BD 189, it only applies for countries with low risk. They anounced it in April, and its already been 3 months since july, did you see anybody with grant?
> 
> 
> The reason for such delay is, BD and Pak applicants go through strict external security checks, excluding experience verifications. So in total it takes nearly that much time. If you look at indian grants then you'll see they are getting it in less than 3 months.
> ...


I would like to say something on this matter. According to the annual report of DIBP, 1240 bangladeshi migrants got grant for point tested migration in 2010-11,1730 in 2011-2012 and 1830 in 2012-2013. Have all these 4800 people came to this forum and posted their timelines? I don't think so. So we cannot say for sure that ALL bangladeshi application takes that much time. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/about/report.../performance/outcome_1/economic_migration.htm

My agent, who has complied hundreds of cases for 189 visa has shown some of the grant letter from last year, where they have got the grant by 4-6 months! As per other threads and visa trackers, even Pakistani applicants who have applied for 189 visa have got their grants in 4 months this year. I am not here to debate, it's just my point of view.

I hope everybody would get a speedy grant and make me look good...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sumaya said:


> I would like to say something on this matter. According to the annual report of DIBP, 1240 bangladeshi migrants got grant for point tested migration in 2010-11,1730 in 2011-2012 and 1830 in 2012-2013. Have all these 4800 people came to this forum and posted their timelines? I don't think so. So we cannot say for sure that ALL bangladeshi application takes that much time.
> 
> Economic Migration — Department of Immigration and Citizenship Annual Report 2012–13
> 
> ...


189 Bangladeshi applicant got grant in 4-6 months in 2013? Daydream . Sack your agent now!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> 189 Bangladeshi applicant got grant in 4-6 months in 2013? Daydream . Sack your agent now!


why??? expat forum is not everything... my own cousin got 189 grant this month.. n he is in bd army...no lengthy checking happened..got in seventh month.. my frnd's sister got it in eight month..she was in British high commission..now our jobs are not like this where security checks are already done..so they are doing it...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Already lofdged 2nd complain. Lets see whether DIBP starts security checking.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shukti said:


> why??? expat forum is not everything... my own cousin got 189 grant this month.. n he is in bd army...no lengthy checking happened..got in seventh month.. my frnd's sister got it in eight month..she was in British high commission..now our jobs are not like this where security checks are already done..so they are doing it...


Both your example are from exceptional cases. 
1)Your cousin from Bangladesh Army- easy to check from Australia his security from background 
2) Your friend's sister from British high commission, where long security scrutining are done before employ .


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sumaya said:


> I would like to say something on this matter. According to the annual report of DIBP, 1240 bangladeshi migrants got grant for point tested migration in 2010-11,1730 in 2011-2012 and 1830 in 2012-2013. Have all these 4800 people came to this forum and posted their timelines? I don't think so. So we cannot say for sure that ALL bangladeshi application takes that much time.
> 
> Economic Migration — Department of Immigration and Citizenship Annual Report 2012–13
> 
> ...




*Latest stat* we are not even in Top-10. 


Pakistan doubled


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Both your example are from exceptional cases.
> 1)Your cousin from Bangladesh Army- easy to check from Australia his security from background
> 2) Your friend's sister from British high commission, where long security scrutining are done before employ .


that is what I said..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks like those days are long gone when we used to wonder if there was even a single person got 189 granted from Bangladesh. Months passed without a single grant in this very thread. I guess we have become a little over ambitious on our expectations on processing time lately. Never mind....nerves get settled down after a while.

Best not to expect anything before 1 year has passed unless you are a single female from so far what I have experienced.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

thewall said:


> *Latest stat* we are not even in Top-10.
> 
> 
> Pakistan doubled


Very good point. Just look at your attachment. 66410 indians got their grants since 2011. Why? Because they applied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know we are not in the top 10 list, because we didn't apply for it.

How many people do you know who have applied for Australia in last few years for MIGRATION from your known circles? My point is, most of the people in Bangladesh didn't even know the fact that skilled migration can be a way of settling down in Australia. Most of the people I know feels that the only option to settle down in Australia/USA/Canasas is to get a student visa, go there for MBA/MS/PHD, and then get a job and apply for PR. Even I myself didn't know about the migration program till 2013. When my husband's colleague got his 190 visa, then we realized that we can also go for this. 

All I'm trying to say is we donot know the timelines for the 4800 people who migrated to Australia from in last 3 years. So let's not take it for granted that this specific thread of expatforum depicts the actual picture of the Immigration statistics.

Anyways, I don't want anyone to get hurt or offended by my point of view. I am an optimist, who is just trying to share her opinion with some facts.

Settler Arrival Data


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sumaya said:


> Very good point. Just look at your attachment. 66410 indians got their grants since 2011. Why? Because they applied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know we are not in the top 10 list, because we didn't apply for it.
> 
> I am an optimist,



hmm.. good to have optimists still around 

and also to have difference in opinion that leads to Creativity. 

My point was our situation got worst when I look at historic data trend that is as current as of yesterday. that's t PK made very good progress in my view at par with India, Nepal just surpassed everyone.

My score card as follows

BD >3
IN 6
PK 6
NP 29



cheers!


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

thewall said:


> hmm.. good to have optimists still around
> 
> and also to have difference in opinion that leads to Creativity.
> 
> ...


I agree, Nepal surpassed. But do you know, most of the migrants from Nepal have got their Visas under the occupation of a Cook. I sometimes feel I should have applied for a cook, too! How would they know that the foods I cook are bad?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

sumaya said:


> I agree, Nepal surpassed. But do you know, most of the migrants from Nepal have got their Visas under the occupation of a Cook. I sometimes feel I should have applied for a cook, too! How would they know that the foods I cook are bad?


Worth a shot!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

sumaya said:


> I agree, Nepal surpassed. But do you know, most of the migrants from Nepal have got their Visas under the occupation of a Cook. I sometimes feel I should have applied for a cook, too! How would they know that the foods I cook are bad?


Look forward to see some napalese in Masterchef Australia. ...just kidding


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sumaya said:


> I agree, Nepal surpassed. But do you know, most of the migrants from Nepal have got their Visas under the occupation of a Cook. I sometimes feel I should have applied for a cook, too! How would they know that the foods I cook are bad?


dont worry - get a Biriani House opened and invite us all :eyebrows:
ANZSCO really doesnt matter once you get there 

Cheers!


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a mixed reaction whenever I go through expat forum posts..when I see our Indian mates are getting loads of grants I become excited and start making comparison with my status. But when I go through this thread I again try to hold myself...And become pessimistic.

But what I strongly feel that the general awareness on visa process was lacking earlier within the bangladeshi applicants. Even Max agents are not up to the mark. They sometimes miss the basic things and follow traditional approach. They even do not observe enough the current trends and cases in different blogs..
Hence it also impacts the timeline due to lack of proper guidance.

I believe, with the current scenario the trend of Bangladeshi grant will also change positively!!!! In Shaa Allah!


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> I have a mixed reaction whenever I go through expat forum posts..when I see our Indian mates are getting loads of grants I become excited and start making comparison with my status. But when I go through this thread I again try to hold myself...And become pessimistic.
> 
> But what I strongly feel that the general awareness on visa process was lacking earlier within the bangladeshi applicants. Even Max agents are not up to the mark. They sometimes miss the basic things and follow traditional approach. They even do not observe enough the current trends and cases in different blogs..
> Hence it also impacts the timeline due to lack of proper guidance.
> ...


Ishaallah


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

thewall said:


> dont worry - get a Biriani House opened and invite us all :eyebrows:
> ANZSCO really doesnt matter once you get there
> 
> Cheers!





Australia1 said:


> Look forward to see some napalese in Masterchef Australia. ...just kidding





cancerianlrules said:


> Worth a shot!


@thewall, this will be my plan B if I don't find a job within 6 months after going to OZ..

@Australia1, 

@cancerianlrules, I thought so..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I firmly agree with Sumaya. When i started my job back in 2008, my dream was to have the PR of Canada. I knew that Australia has a PR program but that never peeped into my mind at that time. My dream towards Canada became stronger when my own sister had the PR within 9 months in 2009. In 2011, one of my wife's colleague got PR of Australia. Then i seriously thought about PR of Australia since Australia always seems a better country to me considering the deteriorating weather of Canada. From then i tried to collect sufficient point and finally in 2013 after 5 years of experience i started my processing. Even it seems to me that most Bangladeshi people are crazy for Canada PR since it is paper based (easy for them to apply cause many people are not tech savvy) and many people don't even know about Aus PR program. In addition, many people are reluctant since AUS PR program is costly compare to canada and even the poitns for IELTS is much tougher compare to CANDA. Hence, it is true that BD people tend to apply for Canada PR rather than AUS PR. As per my knowledge, regarding PR of canada; BD people have a very good success rate. Large number of people migrated to Canada in recent years compare to number of immigrants to Australia.




sumaya said:


> Very good point. Just look at your attachment. 66410 indians got their grants since 2011. Why? Because they applied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know we are not in the top 10 list, because we didn't apply for it.
> 
> How many people do you know who have applied for Australia in last few years for MIGRATION from your known circles? My point is, most of the people in Bangladesh didn't even know the fact that skilled migration can be a way of settling down in Australia. Most of the people I know feels that the only option to settle down in Australia/USA/Canasas is to get a student visa, go there for MBA/MS/PHD, and then get a job and apply for PR. Even I myself didn't know about the migration program till 2013. When my husband's colleague got his 190 visa, then we realized that we can also go for this.
> 
> ...


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Are all Bangladeshi 2012 applicants from this forum got grant?


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Are all Bangladeshi 2012 applicants from this forum got grant?


Donno abt that....but in the visa tracker I saw one guy lodged in March 2014 and get the grant email in the following month and someone lodged in June is already contacted by the CO.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> donno abt that....but in the visa tracker i saw one guy lodged in march 2014 and get the grant email in the following month and someone lodged in june is already contacted by the co.


improvements!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!! :d


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi guys,
does first entry require anything to meet? like do i need to report somewhere or update somewhere...

since the plan is to do the initial entry first and move permanently at later stage.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bidesh said:


> Hi guys,
> does first entry require anything to meet? like do i need to report somewhere or update somewhere...
> 
> since the plan is to do the initial entry first and move permanently at later stage.


Nope nothing, just scan passport & get in 

that said u might want to get Medicare/DL/Verify ID for Bank A/c activation & enjoy Sunny Australian Summer :eyebrows:


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Got the 2nd round of medicals done on Saturday....also got the pc done last week....hoping the receive the long awaited email anytime....insha allah....


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

thewall said:


> Nope nothing, just scan passport & get in
> 
> that said u might want to get Medicare/DL/Verify ID for Bank A/c activation & enjoy Sunny Australian Summer :eyebrows:




HI FRIEND,

what are the steps to do the health card/DL.
do i need to take any document from bd ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bidesh said:


> HI FRIEND,
> 
> what are the steps to do the health card/DL.
> do i need to take any document from bd ?



You need to get *Bank A/C first* (+Local Address i recall) for Medicare, but note if you leave Australia for 12 months, needs to be redone/reactivate.

Details are here *Medicare services*

*Fillin forms* (you can do this once you are there in any *Service center*)


DL varies across state, in NSW I got Learner DL (validity 5 yr) which serves as critical Australian ID card (like our Voter ID/National ID), this is a Must-have (for me) 

Details are *here* 

*Book a knowledge or driving test*

Then it was like One night study for lazy student me  
*Take a practice knowledge test* 

Get all the *CAR DKT Question Bank* for DKT


ok thats enough free advice for today :blabla::blabla::blabla::heh:



Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> ANZSCO really doesnt matter once you get there
> 
> Cheers!



Let me recall this, :noidea: even such things happen there with 457  - so bad :confused2:

*Are you working in your nominated position?*


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Monday it is! all queries I have received so far is on Monday.starting from co assigning to pcc/med request.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

thewall said:


> Let me recall this, :noidea: even such things happen there with 457  - so bad :confused2:
> 
> *Are you working in your nominated position?*


Don't worry! I won't become a cook..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Monday it is! all queries I have received so far is on Monday.starting from co assigning to pcc/med request.


Not so far from your grant! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sumaya said:


> Don't worry! I won't become a cook..


No No, Recall was not for you 189, it was for 457 see Comparison *here*

we still need Biriani house


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> No No, Recall was not for you 189, it was for 457 see Comparison *here*
> 
> we still need Biriani house


Hi, did they give you the learner DL over the counter or by post? And what did you use to prove your residential address? Thanks.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Hi, did they give you the learner DL over the counter or by post? And what did you use to prove your residential address? Thanks.



Not all print DL instantly, I choose Bankstown one, where they give OTC, immediately after you pass. I scored 45/45 btw  and I used Bank Statement coz Medicare Card didnt full fill all aspects.

Cheers!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> Not all print DL instantly, I choose Bankstown one, where they give OTC, immediately after you pass. I scored 45/45 btw  and I used Bank Statement coz Medicare Card didnt full fill all aspects.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks but how do you know which one gives OTC? Any website where I can check that beforehand? My plan is to get the license while I will be there for a week next month for validation trip. 

Good score :second: I might not need a test as far as I have seen in their website as I have an overseas license.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Members, I have a question.Except getting mail,what are other options I can be sure about the grant.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Members, I have a question.Except getting mail,what are other options I can be sure about the grant.


Vevo

Visa Entitlement Verification Online


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Thanks but how do you know which one gives OTC? Any website where I can check that beforehand? My plan is to get the license while I will be there for a week next month for validation trip.
> 
> Good score :second: I might not need a test as far as I have seen in their website as I have an overseas license.



you need to call'em, or go to service center & ask. Like i booked in Parramatta for DKT in Bankstown, coz Parramatta told me so, once I asked which would be nearest where I can test  & print :car: also it's imp is to get schedule slot available. 

I think you still need DKT, what happens is once you pass DKT, you get to FULL DL faster. Your DL needs to be valid for more than certain time (eg. 3 year or sth)


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Vevo
> 
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online


another question: which one is updated earlier? mail or VEVO?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> you need to call'em, or go to service center & ask. Like i booked in Parramatta for DKT in Bankstown, coz Parramatta told me so, once I asked which would be nearest where I can test  & print :car: also it's imp is to get schedule slot available.
> 
> I think you still need DKT, what happens is once you pass DKT, you get to FULL DL faster. Your DL needs to be valid for more than certain time (eg. 3 year or sth)


Hmmm....thanks. I will email them. I, in fact, have a UK driving license 7 years old which is supposed to get me the unrestricted license just by paying the fees as confirmed by roads and maritime by email. Ground reality may differ and I may as well require to sit for tests. Will let you know..anychance you can share your email or mobile number? will call you to say hello sometime when I am in Sydney. x


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Hmmm....thanks. I will email them. I, in fact, have a UK driving license 7 years old which is supposed to get me the unrestricted license just by paying the fees as confirmed by roads and maritime by email. Ground reality may differ and I may as well require to sit for tests. Will let you know..anychance you can share your email or mobile number? will call you to say hello sometime when I am in Sydney. x


my Optus is roaming elsewhere, :flypig:

no going without confirmed Job :spider: i m little too scared :decision:


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

tone_n_tune said:


> 3 month is a myth for BD 189, it only applies for countries with low risk. They anounced it in April, and its already been 3 months since july, did you see anybody with grant?
> 
> 
> The reason for such delay is, BD and Pak applicants go through strict external security checks, excluding experience verifications. So in total it takes nearly that much time. If you look at indian grants then you'll see they are getting it in less than 3 months.
> ...


Countries with ETA (in other words MRP) passports do not fall in high risk countries. I believe Bangladesh is a low risk country since it started MRP passports,so my dear 3 months is not a myth anymore. One of my acquaintance got PR within 4 months from BD this year.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mikjc6 said:


> Countries with ETA (in other words MRP) passports do not fall in high risk countries. I believe Bangladesh is a low risk country since it started MRP passports,so my dear 3 months is not a myth anymore. One of my acquaintance got PR within 4 months from BD this year.



oh boy ! I admire magnitude of optimism. you are a star :fingerscrossed:

however, sorry ETA is not MRP  :confused2:

This is the list of ETA eligible passports which are considered low risk.

Andorra
Austria
Belgium
Brunei
Canada
Denmark
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Hong Kong (SAR)
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Malaysia
Malta
Monaco
The Netherlands
Norway
Portugal
Republic of San Marino
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Taiwan
United Kingdom - British Citizen
United Kingdom - British National (Overseas)
United States of America
Vatican City.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> Countries with ETA (in other words MRP) passports do not fall in high risk countries. I believe Bangladesh is a low risk country since it started MRP passports,so my dear 3 months is not a myth anymore. One of my acquaintance got PR within 4 months from BD this year.


ThaNks for the info. The 4 month grant was for 189 or 190?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

thewall said:


> oh boy ! I admire magnitude of optimism. you are a star :fingerscrossed:
> 
> however, sorry ETA is not MRP  :confused2:
> 
> ...


As you can see from your list, India is also a high risk country, but they are getting it within 3 months as committed, aren't they?? Anyways, I think we should hope for the best and prepare ourselves for the worst. For that reason I have decided to learn "how to cook biriyani"...


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

thewall said:


> oh boy ! I admire magnitude of optimism. you are a star :fingerscrossed:
> 
> however, sorry ETA is not MRP  :confused2:
> 
> ...


Hi! I have one confusion with this list. According to this, India is a High risk country, then why there processing time is faster!?!?


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

sumaya said:


> As you can see from your list, India is also a high risk country, but they are getting it within 3 months as committed, aren't they?? Anyways, I think we should hope for the best and prepare ourselves for the worst.


We, the restless optimists think in same way...


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

thewall said:


> oh boy ! I admire magnitude of optimism. you are a star :fingerscrossed:
> 
> however, sorry ETA is not MRP  :confused2:
> 
> ...


I guess you are right...I didn't do my research extensively...I agree MRP is not equivalent to ETA. It just that my mind played tricks with me...forcing me to believe that 3 months is not a myth. Anyways hope that all the Bangladeshi applicant get their speedy grant within the time frame they suggested on their website.
Although I agreed to your point, one little confusion still popping up in my mind, that is-

HOW COME INTERNATIONAL STUDENTS FROM BANGLADESH GETS THEIR PR WITHIN 6 MONTHS ALMOST ALL THE TIME? - they all possess BD passport while applying from onshore, so why this discrimination between onshore and offshore applicants?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Zabeen said:


> We, the restless optimists think in same way...



hmm... first you 2 go & touch any wood. :heh: same question at a time not allowed. :eyebrows:

I have :noidea: but my common sense tells me they have well established diplomatic ties, business relation/interest (see below India top-5 export), more mature democracy 

Australia's main merchandise export destinations, 2013:
*1 China 36.1%*
2 Japan 18.1% 
3 Republic of Korea 7.5% 
4 United States 3.7%
*5 India 3.6%*

there is no right or wrong answer, so dont kill me if you dont like my common sense


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mikjc6 said:


> I guess you are right...I didn't do my research extensively...I agree MRP is not equivalent to ETA. It just that my mind played tricks with me...forcing me to believe that 3 months is not a myth. Anyways hope that all the Bangladeshi applicant get their speedy grant within the time frame they suggested on their website.
> Although I agreed to your point, one little confusion still popping up in my mind, that is-
> 
> HOW COME INTERNATIONAL STUDENTS FROM BANGLADESH GETS THEIR PR WITHIN 6 MONTHS ALMOST ALL THE TIME? - they all possess BD passport while applying from onshore, so why this discrimination between onshore and offshore applicants?



Have you heard of *Student visa processing assessment levels*
BD is medium Risk, not bad - specially for 574 (PhD) ranks 2 


besides, they also started *Streamlined student visa processing*


and guess what, of which origin students are in top-5 

*1st China: 63k
2nd India: 39k
5th Nepal: 12k* :confused2:

now I smell biriani again, :heh:


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

thewall said:


> Have you heard of *Student visa processing assessment levels*
> BD is medium Risk, not bad - specially for 574 (PhD) ranks 2
> 
> 
> ...


:confused2: Masters in culinary arts!


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Till Sunday: Health has been finalised for this applicant...

Monday:
Meeting the health requirement
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

... any thoughts?

I've already uploaded a 2nd PCC in June 2014 since the 1st one (July 2013) had expired.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

This appeared in my immi account after one year of my health examination. Not to worry syeem as co didn't want me to do health again.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> 189 Bangladeshi applicant got grant in 4-6 months in 2013? Daydream . Sack your agent now!


Correct. If some his 189 clients got grant in 4-6 months then why not a single applicant from this thread. That doesn't make sense.


----------



## ahmed1 (Feb 1, 2014)

rus_bd said:


> Correct. If some his 189 clients got grant in 4-6 months then why not a single applicant from this thread. That doesn't make sense.


It is because I would presume most of them are onshore who have completed Accounting or Cooking degrees, where Diac might feel they do not possess as significant risk as an offshore candidate (as some sort of checks might already have been completed during the student visa application). Two of my friends who studied accounting in Aus already got their grants within 3-4 months period without the security checks. 

On another note, has anyone noticed that the grants have come in sort of batches - then there is a quiet time, and after 2-3 months the grant starts pouring again?


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

ahmed1 said:


> It is because I would presume most of them are onshore who have completed Accounting or Cooking degrees, where Diac might feel they do not possess as significant risk as an offshore candidate (as some sort of checks might already have been completed during the student visa application). Two of my friends who studied accounting in Aus already got their grants within 3-4 months period without the security checks.
> 
> On another note, has anyone noticed that the grants have come in sort of batches - then there is a quiet time, and after 2-3 months the grant starts pouring again?


I have doubt that there is any difference in security checking when applying onshore or offshore. I have couple of friends completed their masters in Australia and waiting for 15-16 months for their 189 visas. I'm also waiting for 11 months . However, the fastest 189 onshore grant of BD applicant I have seen personally is 8.5 months. Obviously I haven't seen all or know all applicants' cases :confused2:. This is just my personal experience and as a 189 onshore applicant, experience is not good so far...


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi. I am still waiting for my 190 app to be finalized. Today, I am celebrating 15 months waiting time since lodgment. Since i have been here for a long time, I have closely watched the timelines of other forum friends. I believe the following people should have gotten their grants by now since their timelines exceed the average (~600 days):

1. BOLT ( ~660 days)
2. mhaqs (670 days)
3. lalon (669 days)
4. asad747 (667 days)
5. Hiki (645 days)
6. num_tareq (622 days)

I sincerely wish all of you faster grants. Also, these people are very close to the finish line: 

7. Jassmine (595 days)
8. softhearted (591 days)
9. farhanghafoor (581 days)
10. ahmedmunir (547 days)

Thanks and wish everyone faster grants.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

I think this thread should maintain a google sheet to track the Bangladeshi applicants status.


----------



## letSmove (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Got the Grant letter today! :cheer2: It was a long waiting though (Nov 2012 to Oct 2014). Thank you guys for your valuable support in this journey.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

*Congratulations*



letSmove said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got the Grant letter today! :cheer2: It was a long waiting though (Nov 2012 to Oct 2014). Thank you guys for your valuable support in this journey.


hi letSmove,

CONGRATULATIONS !! 

what is your profession ?? IED?? When & Where you are planning to move?

Cheers !! 

You got it within a year Time !!

:first: eace: :drum:


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

letSmove said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got the Grant letter today! :cheer2: It was a long waiting though (Nov 2012 to Oct 2014). Thank you guys for your valuable support in this journey.


Mashallah. Congratulations.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey congrats for your Grants 

*By the way, how did you came to know your external check was completed?*



letSmove said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got the Grant letter today! :cheer2: It was a long waiting though (Nov 2012 to Oct 2014). Thank you guys for your valuable support in this journey.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

letSmove said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got the Grant letter today! :cheer2: It was a long waiting though (Nov 2012 to Oct 2014). Thank you guys for your valuable support in this journey.


Hi 

Congratulation for your grant...... pray for balance people who are waiting to receive grant.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

letSmove said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got the Grant letter today! :cheer2: It was a long waiting though (Nov 2012 to Oct 2014). Thank you guys for your valuable support in this journey.


Big congrats.........really long waiting.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

letSmove said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got the Grant letter today! :cheer2: It was a long waiting though (Nov 2012 to Oct 2014). Thank you guys for your valuable support in this journey.


Alhamdulillah  CONGRATS  Best of Luck


----------



## letSmove (Dec 28, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> Hey congrats for your Grants
> 
> *By the way, how did you came to know your external check was completed?*



I checked with IGIS.


----------



## letSmove (Dec 28, 2012)

mamunvega said:


> hi letSmove,
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS !!
> 
> ...


I applied for Telecom eng. IED 10 OCT 2015. Not planned yet, hopefully by middle of 15.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

letSmove said:


> I checked with IGIS.


How to check with IGIS? Making complain?


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

I got request for Med of my newly added applicant (new born baby). But in referral letter, identity/passport information is blank. Only name and DoB is mentioned there. What should I have to do? pls suggest..........


----------



## ppia (Aug 15, 2014)

*Educatioan/qualificatin dates for Form 80*

Hello seniors,

I would appreciate your help in completing form 80, Q. 21 (Education/Qualification)

1. For SSC, I suppose the start date is January xxxx, but what should be the end date? is it Dec. xxxx (when class X exam completes), or the date when the certificate was issued by the board?

2. Since college generally starts in July in Bangladesh, what should be the appropriate start and end date?

3. For university degrees, because of session jam, the academic year often does not match with when actually the exam took place and certificate was issued. How to mention dates for university degrees.

I would appreciate comments from those who have faced similar issues and successfully completed the form.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello ppia,
1. January 01 and December 31
2. July 01 and June 30
3. Date of your class started and degree awarded


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Any Bangladeshi NSW ss aspirant start burning your night for this coming morning? 
Exciting Bangladesh time would start from 5.00 am. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Any Bangladeshi NSW ss aspirant start burning your night for this coming morning?
> Exciting Bangladesh time would start from 5.00 am. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



I did not get you. Can you please share it with all of us if it is something interesting.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

OOPS! It is about NSW SS second intake. 
See this thread is running tremendously from now on. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../560546-nsw-state-sponsorship_oct-2014-a.html


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> OOPS! It is about NSW SS second intake.
> See this thread is running tremendously from now on.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../560546-nsw-state-sponsorship_oct-2014-a.html


uff..this time they made it super harder...:boxing: thanks to Almighty I got it easily last year...Otherwise, things could have been in jeopardy. :noidea:

Good Luck to all the new aspirant NSW SS Seekers !! BE agile n patient while logging into their system..its really not easy this time !!


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

letSmove said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got the Grant letter today! :cheer2: It was a long waiting though (Nov 2012 to Oct 2014). Thank you guys for your valuable support in this journey.


Alhamdulillah. What a great news.
Especially pleased to know an old warrior get the outcome.
May the mercy like this from ALLAH falls on everyone.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Any Bangladeshi NSW ss aspirant start burning your night for this coming morning?
> Exciting Bangladesh time would start from 5.00 am. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


One of my friend tried several times to access application form from 5am but failed.......


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> I got request for Med of my newly added applicant (new born baby). But in referral letter, identity/passport information is blank. Only name and DoB is mentioned there. What should I have to do? pls suggest..........


will the passport information be updated by clinic in this case? I compare the referral letter with the previous one.

findings-
1. in our referral letter (earlier one), passport info was mentioned but source mentioned as Australia
2. in the referral letter of my new born baby, passport ino is blank bu source has been mentioned as clinic.

your reply will be highly supportive to me


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Any Bangladeshi NSW ss aspirant start burning your night for this coming morning?
> Exciting Bangladesh time would start from 5.00 am. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


i am one of them. but this time i failed again to submit the form. :behindsofa:  :hurt:
tough to keep patience. now i decide to sit for ielts once again for 7 in all band. then i will apply for either 189 or 190 wa s.s. wish me luck plz!!!!!


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> will the passport information be updated by clinic in this case? I compare the referral letter with the previous one.
> 
> findings-
> 1. in our referral letter (earlier one), passport info was mentioned but source mentioned as Australia
> ...


As per my understanding:

Please knock Clinic that is these cases are popular to them or not.

Also Send Co a mail regarding this issue.


Clinic should be giving you a good answer regarding that.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

one of my colleagues (May 23rd, 2013) received grant today morning.... best of luck everyone. just shared the timeline for your reference... 

note: he was asked PCC/MED a month back. in fact a bit more than a month I would say. End of August it was.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

Pothik said:


> As per my understanding:
> 
> Please knock Clinic that is these cases are popular to them or not.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have talked to clinics and they confirmed me that they will input it


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Got reply from IGIS against 2nd complain. Need to wait till April-15. No unexplained delay at DIBP. I think they still work on security checking.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Got reply from IGIS against 2nd complain. Need to wait till April-15. No unexplained delay at DIBP. I think they still work on security checking.


I don't understand why they need that much time.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

was s/he 189 applicant?



babu_84 said:


> one of my colleagues (May 23rd, 2013) received grant today morning.... best of luck everyone. just shared the timeline for your reference...
> 
> note: he was asked PCC/MED a month back. in fact a bit more than a month I would say. End of August it was.


----------



## ppia (Aug 15, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello ppia,
> 1. January 01 and December 31
> 2. July 01 and June 30
> 3. Date of your class started and degree awarded


Many Thanks but not sure particularly about point 3. 

Say, my academic session of uni was 2003-2004 but class started from July 1, 2004 (in public university) which is effectively 2004-2005 session. Should I follow academic session and write July 1, 2003 (from date) and calculate the end-date as June 30, xxxx? 

Following your opinion, if I consider the degree award date as the end date (point 3), then I should be consistent in point 1 and 2 also and use the result publication date which is mentioned on the SSC certificate rather than December 31 (point 1).

Again, as we all know, although we should have a 2-year college life, we effectively get 1.5 years in Bangladesh (say July 2002 to December 2003) and the remaining time is used for exam-preparation and exam period. So the question comes (point 2) what should be the from date and to date for HSC?

Thanks in advance for your opinion.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Got reply from IGIS against 2nd complain. Need to wait till April-15. No unexplained delay at DIBP. I think they still work on security checking.


I recieved the same email today from IGIS and I am waiting for 13,5 months at this moment. 

Actually, they made mistake as they wrote April 2014, but obviosly it is about 2015. They said if I do not recieve my decision till April 2015, I should contact them again.

I am so frustrated with this waiting game, so I do not want to spread negative energy here as you are all very positive despite waiting for so long. 

I wish you to recieve your grant very soon.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

letSmove said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got the Grant letter today! :cheer2: It was a long waiting though (Nov 2012 to Oct 2014). Thank you guys for your valuable support in this journey.


Congratulations Brother ..... !! Great News. Best of luck ahead.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Got reply from IGIS against 2nd complain. Need to wait till April-15. No unexplained delay at DIBP. I think they still work on security checking.


Now this is absolutely unacceptable... we might be in same boat. This will be almost 2.5 Years!!!


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

olways said:


> Hi. I am still waiting for my 190 app to be finalized. Today, I am celebrating 15 months waiting time since lodgment. Since i have been here for a long time, I have closely watched the timelines of other forum friends. I believe the following people should have gotten their grants by now since their timelines exceed the average (~600 days):
> 
> 1. BOLT ( ~660 days)
> 2. mhaqs (670 days)
> ...


Dear bro Olways, thanks for the time line, I wonder what happened to BOLT, mhaqs, asad747 and Hiki ... no trace at all. If they got their Grants... then they should update!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Got reply from IGIS against 2nd complain. Need to wait till April-15. No unexplained delay at DIBP. I think they still work on security checking.


Sad to hear this brother. Pray for ur quick grant.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Got reply from IGIS against 2nd complain. Need to wait till April-15. No unexplained delay at DIBP. I think they still work on security checking.


Ignore and do not worry! You will get your grant before this xmas vacation. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Got reply from IGIS against 2nd complain. Need to wait till April-15. No unexplained delay at DIBP. I think they still work on security checking.


Don't worry about this standard reply. They just counted six months and asked you to wait. I hope your security check will be over any time soon and you'll get the grant. Keep your hope up brother.
I called DIBP last week and asked about application progress. Lady on the phone was very helpful and informative. She told me that external security check takes 12-15 months time from the time of sending to security check. Some applications are sent for security check immediately and others are sent after a few months. I guess the security check started a bit late for you which is really unfortunate if that's the case.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

letSmove said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got the Grant letter today! :cheer2: It was a long waiting though (Nov 2012 to Oct 2014). Thank you guys for your valuable support in this journey.


Congratulations!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

there are other states to sponsoir your occupation. why dont you apply there? 










even queensland requires band 6 in IELTS













diprain said:


> i am one of them. but this time i failed again to submit the form. :behindsofa:  :hurt:
> tough to keep patience. now i decide to sit for ielts once again for 7 in all band. then i will apply for either 189 or 190 wa s.s. wish me luck plz!!!!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> there are other states to sponsoir your occupation. why dont you apply there? even queensland requires band 6 in IELTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NSW have option for TR 489
NT have both 190 and 489 but difficult to get 190 ss.
Tasmania is also difficult to get ss.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

ohh...sorry about queensland it's 489 visa only...

yes mithu bhai agreed, NT SS rejection rate is high i heard though people are not intend to go there unless and untill they have other SS option



mithu93ku said:


> NSW have option for TR 489
> NT have both 190 and 489 but difficult to get 190 ss.
> Tasmania is also difficult to get ss.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> ohh...sorry about queensland it's 489 visa only...
> 
> yes mithu bhai agreed, NT SS rejection rate is high i heard though people are not intend to go there unless and untill they have other SS option


*diprain* has only very good option to score 7 in each band in IELTS and go for WA or 189 route.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Getting IELTS 7 is not tough, it requires frequent practice. For me, Problem was in every exam i used to miss 7 in one bank either reading or speaking. 
Lastly, god blessed me i got 8 in two bands and 7 in two bands! i can never express my feelings of that time when i saw the result



mithu93ku said:


> *diprain* has only very good option to score 7 in each band in IELTS and go for WA or 189 route.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Are there any October or November 2013 applicants got the grant?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear Concern,

I have quarries for one of my friend.

For point calculation:

- Does 32 Years 8/9/10 Months comes under highest point of 30 or moves to bellow?
- At which stage the age point calculated? Visa apply or EOI?

Thanks.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Dear Concern,
> 
> I have quarries for one of my friend.
> 
> ...


Visa Apply, he will get full 30 points.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> how do I know medical referred or not?


I have the same question.Calling DIBP is the only way?


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Pothik said:


> Dear Concern,
> 
> I have quarries for one of my friend.
> 
> ...


Hi Pothik Bhai,

The system may show full 30 points on the final page of the EOI tool if he submits the EOI now or before hitting the age of 33. But, as you may be aware, the system keeps track of age because this factor changes over time. 

There are 2 invitation rounds per month. Most people usually get invitations within one or two rounds. That also depends on the ANZSCO. People in red-flagged occupations take several months to receive invitations. So, if your friend submits his EOI and then reaches 33 before an invitation-round, the system will not send him any invitation if the total number of points is below 60.

Please evaluate your friend's conditions and measure how it all will fit around the expected date of invitation.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Nope . When get invitation. Invitation date is the date of age calculation. 


Pothik said:


> Dear Concern,
> 
> I have quarries for one of my friend.
> 
> ...





Sun10 said:


> Visa Apply, he will get full 30 points.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Nope . When get invitation. Invitation date is the date of age calculation.


As per my understanding, not only invitation date, he has to apply for visa within 32 days 11 month 29 days


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> As per my understanding, not only invitation date, he has to apply for visa within 32 days 11 month 29 days


Nope. Invitation date = within 32 days 11 month 29 days


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

From Skillselect

*How points are awarded for age?*

This information explains the Age factor within the points test and how to claim points in your Expression of Interest (EOI).

When you claim points for this factor in your EOI, and you are invited to apply, you must be able to provide evidence you met the requirements of this factor *at the time of invitation*.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> From Skillselect
> 
> *How points are awarded for age?*
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right. Invitation date is considered for all kind of point calculation


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm sorry if the question is repeated. But I'm worried.
Apart from passport, grant letter & airline ticket are any document necessary while moving to Australia as PR? By additional document I meant document from Govt. agency like labor, foreign affairs, manpower etc. and/or any other other document.
Reply from any Bangladeshi applicant who already traveled will be great.


----------



## starter_189 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Starter_189*

Hello Friends

Is there anyone who lodged his 189 DIBP application in Jan 2014? If so what's the update? I have lodged my application in 27 April 2014. CO assigned on 12-Aug and after that no updates..........


----------



## starter_189 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

My friend this morning recieved an email from CO (60days from application), asking to fullfil Form 1221. She have already sent all documents,medicals, form80 etc...Does this means that her application will be sent to external checks?

Form 1221 ask for the same information like in Form 80. 

In my case, team 13 asked me for the same question over and over again...


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

starter_189 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> Is there anyone who lodged his 189 DIBP application in Jan 2014? If so what's the update? I have lodged my application in 27 April 2014. CO assigned on 12-Aug and after that no updates..........


Well, I applied on 20 December, 2013. My co said it is under routine processing in March 2014. After that no update.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

bdtooz said:


> As per my understanding, not only invitation date, he has to apply for visa within 32 days 11 month 29 days


Yah your right .
I myself got invitation at 32 years 8 month....and applied few days later


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

starter_189 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> Is there anyone who lodged his 189 DIBP application in Jan 2014? If so what's the update? I have lodged my application in 27 April 2014. CO assigned on 12-Aug and after that no updates..........


Hello,
Please check my timeline below. Best thing would be to blindly wait for at least 17/18 months from the visa lodge date, enjoy your life, take up good hobbies, concentrate on present job and hope for the best.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

*re*



Urlacher said:


> My friend this morning recieved an email from CO (60days from application), asking to fullfil Form 1221. She have already sent all documents,medicals, form80 etc...Does this means that her application will be sent to external checks?
> 
> Form 1221 ask for the same information like in Form 80.
> 
> In my case, team 13 asked me for the same question over and over again...


What is the meaning of external checks?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

letsmove said:


> hi friends,
> 
> got the grant letter today! :cheer2: It was a long waiting though (nov 2012 to oct 2014). Thank you guys for your valuable support in this journey.


congrats


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Hello,
> Please check my timeline below. Best thing would be to blindly wait for at least 17/18 months from the visa lodge date, enjoy your life, take up good hobbies, concentrate on present job and hope for the best.


 
Dear tirupoti, 

How did you know that your CO is from Adelaide Team 2. I called them twice but could not manage to extract that info. when I asked, both times they told me 
" there is no particular CO now, instead different teams are working. if we need anything we will notify you." 

I am feeling blank. Atleast they should inform me who is my CO and whether my case has been recommended for external security check.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear tirupoti,
> 
> How did you know that your CO is from Adelaide Team 2. I called them twice but could not manage to extract that info. when I asked, both times they told me
> " there is no particular CO now, instead different teams are working. if we need anything we will notify you."
> ...


It's true that there is no particular team or CO is working in a case. So far I can remember, DIBP changed their policy in July 2014. There was no official declaration from DIBP and applicants from this forum were aware of that issue when they were receiving emails from different COs. Same thing happened to me as well. When I called they informed me the same information like what you got. There's nothing to be afraid of I guess.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear tirupoti,
> 
> How did you know that your CO is from Adelaide Team 2. I called them twice but could not manage to extract that info. when I asked, both times they told me
> " there is no particular CO now, instead different teams are working. if we need anything we will notify you."
> ...


Hello,
I have applied on 17 May with all documents front loaded. So nobody from DIBP has ever contacted me. At first, I called them on 22 AUG'14 and the operator told me that my CO is from Adelaide Team 2. Then I asked for my CO's email address /phone no. The operator suggested me that, I should send email to [email protected]. Then I waited for 1 more month and sent an email on 18 SEP'14 enquirying my application status. On 1 OCT'14, I got a reply from them which is a template mail (on external security check) received by many members of this group.

I think unless you are a single female applicant with stable education /career history, all Bangladeshi 189 applicants should be mentally prepared for at least 1.5 years of wait. I have been living in a developed country for last 7 years for higher study and job. One of my experienced friends told me that, they will never send my file for the security check. I and my wife started taking preparation for migrantion early next year. I couldn't concentrate on anything. For the last 6 months, every single day I have been waiting anxiously for the golden mail... and it never came. Now I came to know that even those who do PhD from Australia can't escape from this. So I took the path of forgetting about it for 1 year and move on with my life.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> there are other states to sponsoir your occupation. why dont you apply there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dear bdapplicant,
thanks for ur concern. i have already gone though all the state sponsorships. in NT they usually prefer europian and americal applicants and applicants from south asia always get rejection letters (according to my agent). in tasmania job offer is essential . in WA for managers and professionals ielts score must be igher (7 in each band). i had only 7 in 3 bands. will try only for pr. so not interested in 489. my next move is to get 7 in all bands in ielts and then i will be eligible for 189 and 190 (WA). i have already registered for the exam to be held on 22nd nov. so :fingerscrossed: i have one query to u. n that is, i have heard from so many ppl that for visa subclass 189 it took a year or more to get the grant for bangladeshi applicants. is that true? i will be waiting for ur reply. thnks a lot for ur guidance once again. tc. bye
-raina


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

diprain said:


> i have heard from so many ppl that for visa subclass 189 it took a year or more to get the grant for bangladeshi applicants. is that true? i will be waiting for ur reply. thnks a lot for ur guidance once again. tc. bye
> -raina


Yes, unfortunately, that is true. But everyone gets it eventually


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

diprain said:


> dear bdapplicant,
> thanks for ur concern. i have already gone though all the state sponsorships. in NT they usually prefer europian and americal applicants and applicants from south asia always get rejection letters (according to my agent). in tasmania job offer is essential . in WA for managers and professionals ielts score must be igher (7 in each band). i had only 7 in 3 bands. will try only for pr. so not interested in 489. my next move is to get 7 in all bands in ielts and then i will be eligible for 189 and 190 (WA). i have already registered for the exam to be held on 22nd nov. so :fingerscrossed: i have one query to u. n that is, i have heard from so many ppl that for visa subclass 189 it took a year or more to get the grant for bangladeshi applicants. is that true? i will be waiting for ur reply. thnks a lot for ur guidance once again. tc. bye
> -raina


Go through all the posts of this thread. U will get your answer regarding waiting time for 189.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Usually it takes 1 year for 189 . if you are lucky enough then you will get grant much quicker. But, it's better to have mental preparation for around a year. Best of luck for your IELTS exam. I have seen your scores. there no meaning why you didn't get 7 at writing. I think, you are grammatically very good and use formal English since you got 7 in speaking, but may be in writing either you did spelling mistakes or you are not well aware of the GT Essay writing specific format. Anyway, all the best for you next exam. 



diprain said:


> dear bdapplicant,
> thanks for ur concern. i have already gone though all the state sponsorships. in NT they usually prefer europian and americal applicants and applicants from south asia always get rejection letters (according to my agent). in tasmania job offer is essential . in WA for managers and professionals ielts score must be igher (7 in each band). i had only 7 in 3 bands. will try only for pr. so not interested in 489. my next move is to get 7 in all bands in ielts and then i will be eligible for 189 and 190 (WA). i have already registered for the exam to be held on 22nd nov. so :fingerscrossed: i have one query to u. n that is, i have heard from so many ppl that for visa subclass 189 it took a year or more to get the grant for bangladeshi applicants. is that true? i will be waiting for ur reply. thnks a lot for ur guidance once again. tc. bye
> -raina


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Actually currently a team looks after any case rather than a specific person to process the application faster. for any query, you may shoot email to the common email address of the Adelaide or Brisbane team though currently it is discouraged from DIBP unless and until you have any valid reason to call them, it's better not to contact with them since answering much asked queries delays the processing of the applications.



sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear tirupoti,
> 
> How did you know that your CO is from Adelaide Team 2. I called them twice but could not manage to extract that info. when I asked, both times they told me
> " there is no particular CO now, instead different teams are working. if we need anything we will notify you."
> ...


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Hello,
> I have applied on 17 May with all documents front loaded. So nobody from DIBP has ever contacted me. At first, I called them on 22 AUG'14 and the operator told me that my CO is from Adelaide Team 2. Then I asked for my CO's email address /phone no. The operator suggested me that, I should send email to [email protected]. Then I waited for 1 more month and sent an email on 18 SEP'14 enquirying my application status. On 1 OCT'14, I got a reply from them which is a template mail (on external security check) received by many members of this group.
> 
> I think unless you are a single female applicant with stable education /career history, all Bangladeshi 189 applicants should be mentally prepared for at least 1.5 years of wait. I have been living in a developed country for last 7 years for higher study and job. One of my experienced friends told me that, they will never send my file for the security check. I and my wife started taking preparation for migrantion early next year. I couldn't concentrate on anything. For the last 6 months, every single day I have been waiting anxiously for the golden mail... and it never came. Now I came to know that even those who do PhD from Australia can't escape from this. So I took the path of forgetting about it for 1 year and move on with my life.


In immi Web there mention processing time three months for visa 189. So why it is different for us?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

MKIRESL said:


> In immi Web there mention processing time three months for visa 189. So why it is different for us?


Reason is External security check. Read this thread carefully, you will understand what is " External security check" and why it is different than others.


----------



## ehanu009 (Apr 26, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Actually currently a team looks after any case rather than a specific person to process the application faster. for any query, you may shoot email to the common email address of the Adelaide or Brisbane team though currently it is discouraged from DIBP unless and until you have any valid reason to call them, it's better not to contact with them since answering much asked queries delays the processing of the applications.


my personal feeling - this non-co approach is inefficient. if there is a designated co from the beginning, he or she knows about the case thoroughly. this not only helps processing a case efficiently but also helps understanding queries from the applicant.

previously when i used to send emails to my co, she replied me promptly. since july '14, every time i sent an email (to the team as a whole) it seemed to be overlooked for quite long until i phoned my (former) co. every time she said something like... 'as you know there is no co since july 2014... and i am no longer your formal co... however, since you happened to call me i shall have a look'. then 'o i can see your email (unread!)' - it is only then when it is actioned. it may be noted that none of my emails were related to status queries and all contained distinct and important subjects.

in the latest team based approach every co has the scope to think that something may not need immediate attention and probably some other co will take over it. if no one steps forward... the matter goes ignored!


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> In immi Web there mention processing time three months for visa 189. So why it is different for us?


wait for 3 months....if nothing happens then call them...most of the Indian applicants are getting their grants within above mentioned time so we should too...Its not like we live in a war zone or we are the source of producing terrorists..

Anyway it may comforts you, my friend who is University lecturer got his grant within 6 months. lodged in March 2014 and received the golden e-mail in late August 2014.

So pray that we all get our speedy grants.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

It has been 10days since the final medical being done....still did not receive the grant....donno how much longer they will take....feeling hopeless about Aust immi....


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> wait for 3 months....if nothing happens then call them...most of the Indian applicants are getting their grants within above mentioned time so we should too...Its not like we live in a war zone or we are the source of producing terrorists..
> 
> Anyway it may comforts you, my friend who is University lecturer got his grant within 6 months. lodged in March 2014 and received the golden e-mail in late August 2014.
> 
> So pray that we all get our speedy grants.


Can you please give us some details about your friend who got granted in 6 months? Did he apply for 189 or 190 or 489? Is it a he or a she? We are yet to see a grant in this forum before 1 year at least.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

University lecturer is 190 visa only. Since there is a pressure from the states, so this visa has higher priorty; so 190 visa is granted within stipulated time frame. Even people from BD got direct @ 190 visa. So, 190 visa cannot be compared with 189. 



mikjc6 said:


> wait for 3 months....if nothing happens then call them...most of the Indian applicants are getting their grants within above mentioned time so we should too...Its not like we live in a war zone or we are the source of producing terrorists..
> 
> Anyway it may comforts you, my friend who is University lecturer got his grant within 6 months. lodged in March 2014 and received the golden e-mail in late August 2014.
> 
> So pray that we all get our speedy grants.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> wait for 3 months....if nothing happens then call them...most of the Indian applicants are getting their grants within above mentioned time so we should too...Its not like we live in a war zone or we are the source of producing terrorists..
> 
> Anyway it may comforts you, my friend who is University lecturer got his grant within 6 months. lodged in March 2014 and received the golden e-mail in late August 2014.
> 
> So pray that we all get our speedy grants.


Thank you. Is ur friend applied 189? Or 190.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> University lecturer is 190 visa only. Since there is a pressure from the states, so this visa has higher priorty; so 190 visa is granted within stipulated time frame. Even people from BD got direct @ 190 visa. So, 190 visa cannot be compared with 189.


This morning I called my relative who works at a consultancy farm "-----" - in the migration department. He told me that almost all of their July applicants got the golden e-mail. Since they are in this business for long I am taking his word...Lets hope that none of us has to wait for a year, its really painful to constantly checking email and immi account. On top of that it is difficult to concentrate on other stuffs...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> This morning I called my relative who works at a consultancy farm "-----" - in the migration department. He told me that almost all of their July applicants got the golden e-mail. Since they are in this business for long I am taking his word...Lets hope that none of us has to wait for a year, its really painful to constantly checking email and immi account. On top of that it is difficult to concentrate on other stuffs...


Can you please confirm whether your friend got grant on 190 or 189? Its not right to keep confusing people on processing time. You are getting misinformed on processing times and confusing fellow forum members. If you take your consultant's word for granted you are doing a big mistake.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Can you please confirm whether your friend got grant on 190 or 189? Its not right to keep confusing people on processing time. You are getting misinformed on processing times and confusing fellow forum members. If you take your consultant's word for granted you are doing a big mistake.


First of all he is not my consultant, I mentioned that he worked at a consultancy farm. 
Secondly they are not getting any money from me, so I don't see giving me false hope through lying going to benefit them in anyway. I simply shared what I was told by my relative. He mentioned that the processing time for BD applicants has reduced exponentially over the last few months. 

If you still don't trust me than try calling some local migration consultancy farm. They can provide you with better stats..


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> This morning I called my relative who works at a consultancy farm "-----" - in the migration department. He told me that almost all of their July applicants got the golden e-mail. Since they are in this business for long I am taking his word...Lets hope that none of us has to wait for a year, its really painful to constantly checking email and immi account. On top of that it is difficult to concentrate on other stuffs...


With July, did you mean 2013 July or 2014 July?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*bdapplicant* has perfectly said that University lecturer is only for state nominated 190 or 489 visa. 

*mikjc6*, you have to go long way to understand 189 visa subclass applicants from Bangladesh are facing long external security check and are delayed not less than a year without some exceptions. And your relative is definitely bearing 190 visa as University lecturer.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Are they 189 applicants?
I think, they are 190 applicants.


mikjc6 said:


> This morning I called my relative who works at a consultancy farm "-----" - in the migration department. He told me that almost all of their July applicants got the golden e-mail. Since they are in this business for long I am taking his word...Lets hope that none of us has to wait for a year, its really painful to constantly checking email and immi account. On top of that it is difficult to concentrate on other stuffs...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> First of all he is not my consultant, I mentioned that he worked at a consultancy farm.
> Secondly they are not getting any money from me, so I don't see giving me false hope through lying going to benefit them in anyway. I simply shared what I was told by my relative. He mentioned that the processing time for BD applicants has reduced exponentially over the last few months.
> 
> If you still don't trust me than try calling some local migration consultancy farm. They can provide you with better stats..


I give up on this


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

LAMAO Just saw, an Indian applicant got visa within 2 months. Applied Sep 1st 14 and got grant today.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6748.html#post5607969

Life of Bangladeshi applicants specially 189 applicants is really beautidul :v


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Thank you. Is ur friend applied 189? Or 190.


He applied for 190...


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> He applied for 190...


I got my grant just 2 months and 6 days after lodged. Subclass 190 is perfectly OK for Bangladeshi applicants, but I do not know why DIBP takes too much time for subclass 189.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

The reason is simple, there is not state or no employer to push DIBP to process the application. You are on your own.



msdaus said:


> I got my grant just 2 months and 6 days after lodged. Subclass 190 is perfectly OK for Bangladeshi applicants, but I do not know why DIBP takes too much time for subclass 189.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> The reason is simple, there is not state or no employer to push DIBP to process the application. You are on your own.


Chinese 189 applicants get their grant within 2 months and indian 189 get within 3 months, so why DBIP takes 18-20 months for Bangladeshi 189 applicants? The reason is not simple my dear friend.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok then lets talk straight. 

1. China is the biggest economy in the world. They rule the world economy. Far away Australia, even USA also counts China in every aspect. 

2. Indians are all over the world. Indians are everywhere. They rule the multinationals, even my Vetassess assessment report was signed by an Indian. Indian's foreign ministry is active like hell. They keep very close ties with other nations. Australia is largely dependent on India for trade relationship. Look this this file- https://www.dfat.gov.au/geo/fs/inia.pdf

Australia experience trade surplus that means Australia exports to india more than they import from india. So, what do you think. Having such positive trade surplus amount significant billions of dollars, will any intelligent country like Australia deteriorate relationship with India by slowing the visa grant process of the Indians? 

Moreover, Australia is flooded with Indian students. They spend billions of dollars for their tuition fees.

3. Now compare Bangladesh with those statistics and points. We are not any economic power like China. We do not have any significant trade relationship with Australia. Where India has several billions of dollar trade relationship we are suffering with hundreds of millions of dollars trade relationship with Australia. 
Moreover, we are Muslim dominated country where recently JMB and other extremist groups revealed their presence. I don't know whether you are aware or not recently within a month, Australia conducted biggest ever counter-terrorism raids to apprehend the terrorists. Unfortunately as usual the terrorists were Muslim. They migrated from Afghanistan and Pakistan through immigration program.Then tell me why not they will conduct external security check for a Muslim dominated country where they were already about to face terrorism threat. India and China are not Muslim dominated country, so they get easily visa.
I personally do not have any problem with security check. Do check whatever you need since i know very well i did not do anything wrong in my entire life. My only concern is the time frame. Security check should have a stipulated time frame like 6 months which is very much acceptable. But if checking is done through 1 year or 1.5 year or 2 year that is really ridiculous!!!





msdaus said:


> Chinese 189 applicants get their grant within 2 months and indian 189 get within 3 months, so why DBIP takes 18-20 months for Bangladeshi 189 applicants? The reason is not simple my dear friend.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

Previously, i was assessed health exam in Dr. Wahab's Clinic, but now he's out of country for a period.

So, I want to complete Med in _*Green Crescent Health Services*_.

Can anyone suggest me; is it fine to go there??


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I did my medical at Dr. Wahab's Clinic. But, he is not involved in any of the processing except taking money  Anyway, don't have any idea about other clinic, but they should be professional since they are selected by the Embassy. 



bdtooz said:


> Previously, i was assessed health exam in Dr. Wahab's Clinic, but now he's out of country for a period.
> 
> So, I want to complete Med in _*Green Crescent Health Services*_.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me; is it fine to go there??


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH (Feb 24, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> Previously, i was assessed health exam in Dr. Wahab's Clinic, but now he's out of country for a period.
> 
> So, I want to complete Med in _*Green Crescent Health Services*_.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me; is it fine to go there??


Green Crescent Health Services is the best for health assessment, your results will be uploaded and updated in the immi account within 2 working days and also the doctors and the environment of the clinic is also very good.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Good analysis. I agree with these points. My confusion is, all these facts are also applicable for a BD applicant of 190 visa. Why they are getting it in 3-4 months and 189 applicants are getting it in 18 months? I strongly believe the delay is done due to the slow processing of security check in Bangladesh for low priority visa such as 189. Security checks are also performed for 190 in random basis but it doesn't take long. I think it's all about priority of visas and the time taken in the particular country for checking. Maybe in india all security checks are performed very quickly regardless of the priority given in the visas.



bdapplicant said:


> Ok then lets talk straight.
> 
> 1. China is the biggest economy in the world. They rule the world economy. Far away Australia, even USA also counts China in every aspect.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahmed1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a strong belief that all security checks for Bd applicants (even 189) do not take more than 3-4 months at this day and age of technology. That is how all 190 applicants get their grants so quick.

Now for 189 applicants, you might notice that Co's usually ask Form 80 at the start of the application and again after 7-8 months gap. Why would they do this?? It is because (what I think) is that the actual security check starts when they ask for Form 80 for the second time. 

They asked me for my Form 80 the second time after 11 months of application submission. So I am hoping the security checks would have started after that. This is also justified by the fact that they asked for resubmission of my meds and pcc 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I am not sure, but most of 190 visa's I guess are given without external security check. Security checks are two types- Internal or external security check.

internal checks are checks done within DIAC and they are therefore able to provide a estimated time-frame on outcomes. Still its not concrete time-frame. Internal checks include job verification, provided/uploaded documents etc. You can do job verification over phone or email by communicating with your employer and that takes few business days.

On the other hand, External checks are done by external agencies like , therefore CO is unable to provide a time frame on the outcome. It includes character as well as security checks along with other things.

Source- Australian Immigration Consultants, Specialized in Skilled Immigration: Australian Immigration: Internal vs External checks

In many cases you will see, Bangladeshi applicants got direct grant at 190 visa . That means visa has been given without any query or no checking is done at all. I repeat again, in 190 visa; there is a pressure from the states to complete the processing within the stipulated timeline to meet the labor shortage of the specified state.

On the contrary, most of the (i believe almost everyone) has to go through external checking done by ASIO and may be with some other agencies. There is no pressure to give the visa, no one to follow-up. Result- delay in processing.

But, I agree with you since all the previously mentioned facts are also applicable for a BD applicant of 190 visa; security check should be done all applicants equally. If AUS authority believe that, Bangladesh is a high risk country and they can have a threat from here then I must say, knowing the security checking matter, a terrorist will surely exploit 190 visa instead of 189 visa since 190 checking is very low and processing is exceptionally faster. I demand for equal treatment for all the applicants irrespective of VISA type. Do whatever you need to check, but complete it within an acceptable time frame.



OZHope said:


> Good analysis. I agree with these points. My confusion is, all these facts are also applicable for a BD applicant of 190 visa. Why they are getting it in 3-4 months and 189 applicants are getting it in 18 months? I strongly believe the delay is done due to the slow processing of security check in Bangladesh for low priority visa such as 189. Security checks are also performed for 190 in random basis but it doesn't take long. I think it's all about priority of visas and the time taken in the particular country for checking. Maybe in india all security checks are performed very quickly regardless of the priority given in the visas.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I forgot to say another point *OZHope*- I believe most Indians are exempted from long security checks. If you go through the visa tracker you will see almost 80% indians got grant within 2 months or 60 days, 50% gets direct grant. They surely go through minimum internal checking or no checking at all. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Agreed. Right now, I am bit of stunned and speechless to see in your given spreadsheet that one person got 189 grant in 7 days!!! Look at serial number 118, name is 'Koleth'. He is from India...



bdapplicant said:


> I forgot to say another point *OZHope*- I believe most Indians are exempted from long security checks. If you go through the visa tracker you will see almost 80% indians got grant within 2 months or 60 days, 50% gets direct grant. They surely go through minimum internal checking or no checking at all.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

*Security Check !!*

Having read several comments on External Security checks, I couldn't stop bringing in some key points. 

a) First of all, Why we are criticizing only Australian Govt. and their policies. To some extent, our sluggish government departments even some of the public universities are liable to make the waiting very excruciating. For example, one of my senior colleague applied to Canada for FSW visa (PR) but to his utter surprise, he found out that the University didn't reply to verification email even after EIGHT MONTHS !!! After finding out the Issue, my colleague requested the Uni registrar to step up the process and finally his Degree verification was completed by NINE Months. Now, needless to say about the pace of responses of other Govt. Departments. WE ARE REALLY UNFORTUNATE in terms of Govt. Co-operation. :eyebrows:

b) Another point is, Why some BD applicants are demanding for equal treatment of 190 & 189 external security checks. Due to their system, some of us are getting through easily, so what's the fuss about it? Its like BD ppl are holding back other BD ppl for any kind of advancement. If this is true, its really unfortunate !! :spit:

c) I know that now its easy to say few words by me but its painful to wait at the same time. One simple rule is that We can't forget their policy. Its their GAME so we need to play by their rules. One of my other senior colleague found out this external security check thing, so he decided to apply for Regional 489 Visa. You would be amazed to see he even worked in one of the West African Countries couples of years back. He didn't hide anything or whatsoever. However, He got his Grant within 4 months. So, He played SMART !! 

At the end of the Day, I think Australian VISA is not the end of the world. Many People are becoming RICH here easily day by day. In contrary, You could face joblessness for quite a long time even with you PR. That's the reality. 

Having said all of that, I want to mention one line to all of You which is my really favorite Quote. 

"ALWAYS CARRY YOUR OWN WATER WHENEVER YOU SEE THE GRASS IS NOT GREEN JUST WATER IT, IT DOESN'T MATTER ON WHICH SIDE OF THE FENCE YOU ARE IN"  :drum: eace:


Good Luck Everybody, and pray for me too, I am going to OZ in Dec !! 


:first:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

a) Ok let me reply your query one by one.

a) one of my known person intends to apply in Canada. She studied in bachelor in private university and studied masters in a public university. During her ECA for Canada Immigration. After months, she found out her public university responded very quickly but the private university did not reply the simple email of WES (verification authority). So, it is not the matter of public or private.

I know another person, who also keen to migrate to Canada, and after a week when he got notified that his verification email was not responded from his private university; he went to the university, communicated with the authority and resolved the problem. 

Bottom of line- You need to follow up your own requirements to expedite your processing regardless of type of university.

2. I just pointed out the lack of the system. Sincerely notice- the purpose of security check is to scrutinize and identify any threat exists or not. If that is so, then then it may arise from any type of applicants. How i can be so different from any other 190 applicant. 
I am just having a discussion here brother; i am not submitting any formal proposal to Australian Government. If you see, my posts, either i liked or congratulated each and every grant of any Bangladeshi applicants cause it makes me glad then when i will fly to Aus one day; i will see my brothers and sisters there and will find a greater Bengali community there. 
Now come to the point- the purpose of saying equal treatment is- if 190 applicants are also gone through security checking and granted visas soon with the persuasion of states; then i am inviting to the same treatment (but i really do not know who will peruse for me and other 189 applicants) 

Lastly, from my heart I wish you a successful happy life @ Aus with your family. And since you are an accountant and i am an auditor and currently in persuasion of CIMA; may be who knows we may meet one day and work together @ Aus. Good Luck Bro 



mamunvega said:


> Having read several comments on External Security checks, I couldn't stop bringing in some key points.
> 
> a) First of all, Why we are criticizing only Australian Govt. and their policies. To some extent, our sluggish government departments even some of the public universities are liable to make the waiting very excruciating. For example, one of my senior colleague applied to Canada for FSW visa (PR) but to his utter surprise, he found out that the University didn't reply to verification email even after EIGHT MONTHS !!! After finding out the Issue, my colleague requested the Uni registrar to step up the process and finally his Degree verification was completed by NINE Months. Now, needless to say about the pace of responses of other Govt. Departments. WE ARE REALLY UNFORTUNATE in terms of Govt. Co-operation. :eyebrows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Zubayer (Dec 27, 2013)

Dear Mates,
It seems the forum is very active regarding security check. I am just raising another issue regarding my application ss489. I applogize for disturbing.

My problem is while I was uploading my BD work experience docs unfortunately I uploaded in Australian Work Experience link. Very tensed about the mistake. Could you please share your idea about the situation.

Thank You in advance.

Zubayer.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Zubayer said:


> Dear Mates,
> It seems the forum is very active regarding security check. I am just raising another issue regarding my application ss489. I applogize for disturbing.
> 
> My problem is while I was uploading my BD work experience docs unfortunately I uploaded in Australian Work Experience link. Very tensed about the mistake. Could you please share your idea about the situation.
> ...


I think one of my acquaintances did the same mistake but nothing happened to him. At Best, CO can send you an email to explain then you would have the chance to clarify it. Don't worry at all. 

eace:


----------



## Zubayer (Dec 27, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> I think one of my acquaintances did the same mistake but nothing happened to him. At Best, CO can send you an email to explain then you would have the chance to clarify it. Don't worry at all.
> 
> eace:


Thank you for your kind reply. I have uploaded same docs in overseas experience uploading link and requested to disregard previously uploaded file in Australian Experience link on description space.

Again lots of appreciation for ur time.

Zubayer.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Zubayer said:


> Thank you for your kind reply. I have uploaded same docs in overseas experience uploading link and requested to disregard previously uploaded file in Australian Experience link on description space.
> 
> Again lots of appreciation for ur time.
> 
> Zubayer.



If it's merely uploading issue, should be ok, let CO know

but if it gave you additional point (cause Oz work points are more), resulting in extra points in Skillselect, may turn to be big issue.


----------



## Zubayer (Dec 27, 2013)

thewall said:


> If it's merely uploading issue, should be ok, let CO know
> 
> but if it gave you additional point (cause Oz work points are more), resulting in extra points in Skillselect, may turn to be big issue.


Yes it's just a mistake while uploading the docs. Also I have uploaded the same docs in Oversea Experience link.

Thank you a lot.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Zubayer said:


> Dear Mates,
> It seems the forum is very active regarding security check. I am just raising another issue regarding my application ss489. I applogize for disturbing.
> 
> My problem is while I was uploading my BD work experience docs unfortunately I uploaded in Australian Work Experience link. Very tensed about the mistake. Could you please share your idea about the situation.
> ...


Nothing to worry about. I did so many mistakes too but all these are ok as long as you are not hiding or lying.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Can someone advise me on the following:

I intend to fly to Sydney via Kuala Lumpur. However, there will be a change in airlines at KUL, from my origin to KUL I intend to fly Emirates and thereafter using Malaysian Airlines. My question is; how do I get to check in my baggage for onward flight to Sydney as they could only be collected after immigration and also, is there a hotel in the airport where I would not be required to clear immigration?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Can someone advise me on the following:
> 
> I intend to fly to Sydney via Kuala Lumpur. However, there will be a change in airlines at KUL, from my origin to KUL I intend to fly Emirates and thereafter using Malaysian Airlines. My question is; how do I get to check in my baggage for onward flight to Sydney as they could only be collected after immigration and also, is there a hotel in the airport where I would not be required to clear immigration?


You just have to check in ur luggages once at the origin. Emirates will not give you boarding pass beyond KL. Once you are in KL you have to go to the transfer desk. And they will issue you boarding passes for journey onward and take care of your luggages. Not sure about the airport hotel availability.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Zolter said:


> Can someone advise me on the following:
> 
> I intend to fly to Sydney via Kuala Lumpur. However, there will be a change in airlines at KUL, from my origin to KUL I intend to fly Emirates and thereafter using Malaysian Airlines. My question is; how do I get to check in my baggage for onward flight to Sydney as they could only be collected after immigration and also, is there a hotel in the airport where I would not be required to clear immigration?


Do you have one (single) ticket, or two tickets?

Did you buy the full itinerary from the same provider, and it has the same airline confirmation code for both airlines?

If it's the case, then ask Emirates to check your luggage all the way through

For the boarding pass, transfer desk will take care of it


there are several lounges, nap suites and sleep lounges available 

Shop, Dine & Relax - Malaysia Airports Holdings Berhad


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> It has been 10days since the final medical being done....still did not receive the grant....donno how much longer they will take....feeling hopeless about Aust immi....


Medical takes around 1 month to get finalized.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Zolter said:


> Can someone advise me on the following:
> 
> I intend to fly to Sydney via Kuala Lumpur. However, there will be a change in airlines at KUL, from my origin to KUL I intend to fly Emirates and thereafter using Malaysian Airlines. My question is; how do I get to check in my baggage for onward flight to Sydney as they could only be collected after immigration and also, is there a hotel in the airport where I would not be required to clear immigration?


You surely will be able to get free transit visa if you want. For me, I had a two days stopover at KL and I was granted transit visa without any issue. There's a hotel at walking distance from KLIA2, Tune Hotel. They provide free hotel transport from KLIA2.


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Deshi expat Mate,

hope you are doing well.

I got my grant letter few days back and am planning to move permanently February next. Is there any formalities left to be done e,g. contacting Australian Embassy etc??? 

I come to know from my acquaintance that what I have to do is to buy ticket submitting photocopy of grant letter and passport ! is It okay???
I wish quick grant to all .

Thanks!


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi! Congratulation! Please update your signature.



ohornish82 said:


> Hi Deshi expat Mate,
> 
> hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

ohornish82 said:


> Hi Deshi expat Mate,
> 
> hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATION....
So far I know no need to go to Aus Embassy....


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ohornish82 said:


> hi deshi expat mate,
> 
> hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


মাশাল্লাহ!


----------



## tauhid0537 (Aug 4, 2014)

HI Everyone,
I got me and my wife's 2nd PCC request and my new born baby's medical Clearance request today. All the documents need to submit by next 28 days.

Thanks
Tauhid


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

tauhid0537 said:


> HI Everyone,
> I got me and my wife's 2nd PCC request and my new born baby's medical Clearance request today. All the documents need to submit by next 28 days.
> 
> Thanks
> Tauhid


Congratulations in advance.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

*CO Allocated!*

My CO/ Processing team has been allocated today! It took exactly 2 months to allocate a team. 

_Dear XXXX,
*
Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing.*

This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required._


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Pothik said:


> Medical takes around 1 month to get finalized.


Really? I thought they upload the results in a week max?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

I mailed to gsmAdelaide office..got the copy paste answer


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> Previously, i was assessed health exam in Dr. Wahab's Clinic, but now he's out of country for a period.
> 
> So, I want to complete Med in _*Green Crescent Health Services*_.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me; is it fine to go there??


I have done my Medical there. They are also Good.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

You better start complete filling up your Form 80 in advance so that you can save some time when it will be asked.



sumaya said:


> My CO/ Processing team has been allocated today! It took exactly 2 months to allocate a team.
> 
> _Dear XXXX,
> *
> ...


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Really? I thought they upload the results in a week max?


The Medical Center upload it within very short time but the Medical Assessing Authority takes time.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Agreed with Pothik bhai. Usually medical centers at BD they upload by next working day. However, the assessing authority takes up to 45 days to finalize the decision.



Pothik said:


> The Medical Center upload it within very short time but the Medical Assessing Authority takes time.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> You better start complete filling up your Form 80 in advance so that you can save some time when it will be asked.


All my documents including Form 80, PCC & Medical has been uploaded... I'm just waiting with my fingers crossed...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

THats really great and a smart move indeed. Well, i was asked my passport travel pages, wife's credentials after submission of Form 80. FYI only.



sumaya said:


> All my documents including Form 80, PCC & Medical has been uploaded... I'm just waiting with my fingers crossed...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> THats really great and a smart move indeed. Well, i was asked my passport travel pages, wife's credentials after submission of Form 80. FYI only.


Wife's credentials?? Bujhi nai..  I have uploaded the scanned copy of my passport(both new and old) along with all the travel pages. Infact I have included 40 documents so far...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

LOL.. In the ELodgement panel, it says *"Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you"* beside our names.. They surely don't want to be disturbed by our general queries regarding the processing timelines...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Recently DIBP was flooded with calls. Most of the queries were regarding Grant. You know, after one month of front-loading all the documents and medical,PCC and lodgement of visa applications, the applicants from other countries specifically from india get impatient since they are used to get direct grant. Hence, DIBP mentioned this. Even DIBP discourage to call them unless and you have a serious matter to discuss. 



sumaya said:


> LOL.. In the ELodgement panel, it says *"Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you"* beside our names.. They surely don't want to be disturbed by our general queries regarding the processing timelines...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

sumaya said:


> My CO/ Processing team has been allocated today! It took exactly 2 months to allocate a team.
> 
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> ...


congrats for having a CO


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

tauhid0537 said:


> HI Everyone,
> I got me and my wife's 2nd PCC request and my new born baby's medical Clearance request today. All the documents need to submit by next 28 days.
> 
> Thanks
> Tauhid


When did you submit the 1st PCC of Bhabi and yours? Also, why have they not asked for your 2nd PCC?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> congrats for having a CO


Thanks bhaia..


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

sumaya said:


> My CO/ Processing team has been allocated today! It took exactly 2 months to allocate a team.
> 
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> ...


Hv ur agent provide you this information/mail?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Hv ur agent provide you this information/mail?


We are using our own mail account as the corresponding mail address, so these mails are coming to our own inbox.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Pothik said:


> The Medical Center upload it within very short time but the Medical Assessing Authority takes time.


Thanks for the info Pothik....I am still finding it hard to digest that the it has been almost 20months since lodgement and the waiting is still ongoing....


----------



## ahmed1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sydneynsw said:


> Thanks for the info Pothik....I am still finding it hard to digest that the it has been almost 20months since lodgement and the waiting is still ongoing....


@Sydneynsw, did you by any chance send an enquiry with IGIS regarding your security check?


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

ahmed1 said:


> @Sydneynsw, did you by any chance send an enquiry with IGIS regarding your security check?


I did not....but last month I received an email from immi saying my security check is now complete....and I need to submit police check and get the medicals done....


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> I did not....but last month I received an email from immi saying my security check is now complete....and I need to submit police check and get the medicals done....


Did you or your employer receive call or attend guys for checking purpose?


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Did you or your employer receive call or attend guys for checking purpose?


No I claimed Australian experience....so just submitted the tax summary and a referral letter....no call was made to enquire....


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, I know Mirza bhai has already travelled to Sydney. Any chance you can share your experience so far brother?


----------



## ehanu009 (Apr 26, 2013)

dear all,

i am glad to share that i finally got my golden email today after a long wait. specially these days' 189 bangladeshi applicants will realise what sort of relief it is

i would like to thank you all for your kind support in keeping the relevant threads alive. honestly this is the only place where i could find some pleasure and hope

good luck to all other applicants awaiting grant. i understand how frustrating it can be for long waiting candidates

please pray for me and my family


----------



## Zubayer (Dec 27, 2013)

ehanu009 said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am glad to share that i finally got my golden email today after a long wait. specially these days' 189 bangladeshi applicants will realise what sort of relief it is
> 
> ...


Congrats bro.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

ehanu009 said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am glad to share that i finally got my golden email today after a long wait. specially these days' 189 bangladeshi applicants will realise what sort of relief it is
> 
> ...


Congrats...wish you the best in next steps...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ehanu009 said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am glad to share that i finally got my golden email today after a long wait. specially these days' 189 bangladeshi applicants will realise what sort of relief it is
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

190's are bringing good news.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

ehanu009 said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am glad to share that i finally got my golden email today after a long wait. specially these days' 189 bangladeshi applicants will realise what sort of relief it is
> 
> ...


Good News ... Congratulations.....


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

ehanu009 said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am glad to share that i finally got my golden email today after a long wait. specially these days' 189 bangladeshi applicants will realise what sort of relief it is
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

ehanu009 said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am glad to share that i finally got my golden email today after a long wait. specially these days' 189 bangladeshi applicants will realise what sort of relief it is
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ehanu009 said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am glad to share that i finally got my golden email today after a long wait. specially these days' 189 bangladeshi applicants will realise what sort of relief it is
> 
> ...


Congrats Bhaiya...


----------



## tauhid0537 (Aug 4, 2014)

ehanu009 said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am glad to share that i finally got my golden email today after a long wait. specially these days' 189 bangladeshi applicants will realise what sort of relief it is
> 
> ...


Congratulations Bro...


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

ehanu009 said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am glad to share that i finally got my golden email today after a long wait. specially these days' 189 bangladeshi applicants will realise what sort of relief it is
> 
> ...


Congratulations....could you share whether you did medical just before the grant or beforehand? and if you did before the grant how long it took to get the grant after the medical was done?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Yayyeee!!!!! Not closed thread anymore! !


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> ...last month I received an email from immi saying my security check is now complete....


Really? Oh, DIBP now sends mails when security check is completed! 

Never heard of that before. Usually, people say, "Why isn't my grant coming?!" and then days later the same people say "Finally, I have got the golden mail!"

Never heard anyone screaming, "Yes, security check is done!"

I guess things are changing from day to day.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> Yayyeee!!!!! Not closed thread anymore! !


Dear baloons of this thread,

Now that the thread has been re-opened which was closed due to some technical glitch, please pour out all the words you wanted to write during that time, before you get inflated more and explode.

We cannot live without this thread. I thought I would be able to keep quiet for one year, ever since I found out that my case was under security check. But I just can't.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

It is great to get the thread back. Thanks to everyone one who helped to reopen it.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I donno waht happened to this thread. But I mailed to Veronica requesting to reopen the thread. Donno whether it worked or not. But the important thing is that I can post into this thread. Welcome back.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Good to see the thread back


----------



## ehanu009 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Congratulations....could you share whether you did medical just before the grant or beforehand? and if you did before the grant how long it took to get the grant after the medical was done?


no. i did my medicals soon after lodging my application (without co's explicit request).

if i had known that my application will go for a lengthy external check, i wouldn't possibly have done that. but at the end i was lucky that i didn't have to do the medicals for a second time.

btw... thanks everyone for wishing me luck!


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

ehanu009 said:


> no. i did my medicals soon after lodging my application (without co's explicit request). if i had known that my application will go for a lengthy external check, i wouldn't possibly have done that. but at the end i was lucky that i didn't have to do the medicals for a second time. btw... thanks everyone for wishing me luck!


By when do you have to make your initial entry? Can you share the date since I am very curious how much time they allow if medicals are not re-done. Thanks in advance


----------



## ahmed1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Alhamdulliah! By the Grace of Almighty Allah I have finally received my golden mail today!!!

I would like to thank everyone here for sharing their timelines, tips and helpful ideas for making this a bearable 17 month journey 

This forum has been extremely helpful for me and I hope all other members here get their speedy grants inshaAllah!


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

ahmed1 said:


> Alhamdulliah! By the Grace of Almighty Allah I have finally received my golden mail today!!!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here for sharing their timelines, tips and helpful ideas for making this a bearable 17 month journey
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful for me and I hope all other members here get their speedy grants inshaAllah!


Alhamdulliah bro....congratulations to you and your family.....


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

ahmed1 said:


> Alhamdulliah! By the Grace of Almighty Allah I have finally received my golden mail today!!!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here for sharing their timelines, tips and helpful ideas for making this a bearable 17 month journey
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful for me and I hope all other members here get their speedy grants inshaAllah!


Congratulations


----------



## ehanu009 (Apr 26, 2013)

olways said:


> By when do you have to make your initial entry? Can you share the date since I am very curious how much time they allow if medicals are not re-done. Thanks in advance


ahaa... very logical question. i was an onshore applicant btw


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

ehanu009 said:


> ahaa... very logical question. i was an onshore applicant btw


Glad to hear that you have been lucky enough not to have to do the medicals again. unfortunately I had to do the police check and medical all over again and guess what still waiting for the grant....


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ahmed1 said:


> Alhamdulliah! By the Grace of Almighty Allah I have finally received my golden mail today!!!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here for sharing their timelines, tips and helpful ideas for making this a bearable 17 month journey
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful for me and I hope all other members here get their speedy grants inshaAllah!


Congratulations..17months..a long wait!


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Glad to hear that you have been lucky enough not to have to do the medicals again. unfortunately I had to do the police check and medical all over again and guess what still waiting for the grant....


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats brother



ahmed1 said:


> Alhamdulliah! By the Grace of Almighty Allah I have finally received my golden mail today!!!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here for sharing their timelines, tips and helpful ideas for making this a bearable 17 month journey
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful for me and I hope all other members here get their speedy grants inshaAllah!


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

ahmed1 said:


> Alhamdulliah! By the Grace of Almighty Allah I have finally received my golden mail today!!!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here for sharing their timelines, tips and helpful ideas for making this a bearable 17 month journey
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful for me and I hope all other members here get their speedy grants inshaAllah!


Congratulations bhaia!


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

ahmed1 said:


> Alhamdulliah! By the Grace of Almighty Allah I have finally received my golden mail today!!!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here for sharing their timelines, tips and helpful ideas for making this a bearable 17 month journey
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful for me and I hope all other members here get their speedy grants inshaAllah!


Congrats Man


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

ahmed1 said:


> Alhamdulliah! By the Grace of Almighty Allah I have finally received my golden mail today!!!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here for sharing their timelines, tips and helpful ideas for making this a bearable 17 month journey
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful for me and I hope all other members here get their speedy grants inshaAllah!


Congratulations Ahmed1


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Sun10 said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?


Onshore.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Onshore.


I guess it has been more than 1.5 years and this is why you didn't get your medical extended.

Hope you will get the grant soon.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

CONGRATS  Alhamdulillah and Allah Vorosha.




ahmed1 said:


> Alhamdulliah! By the Grace of Almighty Allah I have finally received my golden mail today!!!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here for sharing their timelines, tips and helpful ideas for making this a bearable 17 month journey
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful for me and I hope all other members here get their speedy grants inshaAllah!


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have problem wit VEVO..whenever i try to check my visa status it shows error has occurred ....how to call 131881....


----------



## neyamul008 (Aug 11, 2013)

ahmed1 said:


> Alhamdulliah! By the Grace of Almighty Allah I have finally received my golden mail today!!!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here for sharing their timelines, tips and helpful ideas for making this a bearable 17 month journey
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful for me and I hope all other members here get their speedy grants inshaAllah!


congrats...bro...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Guyz I wrote to igis about the update of my security check n this is what they answered
We wrote to you about this visa application on*11 July 2014. We cannot provide any further information regarding your visa application at this time.
*

We understand you are anxious to have the matter resolved. If you still do not know the outcome of your visa application by January 2015 please contact us again.'
Btw July reply was that my case was not with them (they said' currently'). ...now is it a copy paste answer and what do you think about the checking stage..experienced ones..plz reply.


----------



## Haider21 (Nov 7, 2014)

*visa 189*

Good evening guys...I am not in advanced stages like most of you here. I have received my admission letter from University of Melbourne (masters in professional accounting). I can see that the state of 189 visas is barren for fellow Bangladeshis. But what are the chances of me getting PR if I can obtain 65 points and apply right after graduating? Also, do you guys have any tips since I will be embarking on my Australian journey from 2015.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> Guyz I wrote to igis about the update of my security check n this is what they answered
> We wrote to you about this visa application on*11 July 2014. We cannot provide any further information regarding your visa application at this time.
> *
> 
> ...


Hi shukti, dont worry about these things. You must have noticed the timelines of all those who have recently got granted that they waited more than a year. You should expect your grant after January 2015 as it will be one year for your application then.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Plz let me know when new occupation list for South Australia will be update,still there are July's demand list on web


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Haider21 said:


> Good evening guys...I am not in advanced stages like most of you here. I have received my admission letter from University of Melbourne (masters in professional accounting). I can see that the state of 189 visas is barren for fellow Bangladeshis. But what are the chances of me getting PR if I can obtain 65 points and apply right after graduating? Also, do you guys have any tips since I will be embarking on my Australian journey from 2015.


Onshore and offshore applicantions are merged now and everyone goes through the same process. The only benefit of studying in Aust now is 5 extra points for studying here and another 5 points if u study in a regional area. However, subclass 190 is usually processed much faster than subclass 189. So if someone has an option to choose from 190 should be given priority.


----------



## Haider21 (Nov 7, 2014)

You can get 15 points if you complete a bachelors or masters degree in australia. Or can i get this 15 points with my Bangladeshi bachelors degree??


----------



## Haider21 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sydneynsw said:


> Onshore and offshore applicantions are merged now and everyone goes through the same process. The only benefit of studying in Aust now is 5 extra points for studying here and another 5 points if u study in a regional area. However, subclass 190 is usually processed much faster than subclass 189. So if someone has an option to choose from 190 should be given priority.


You can get 15 points if you complete a bachelors or masters degree in australia. Or can i get this 15 points with my Bangladeshi bachelors degree??


----------



## Zubayer (Dec 27, 2013)

*Is PP picture needed while uploading docs.*

Friends,

While uploading docs for my SS 489 visa I find no option to upload my PP size picture, but in the document checklist there are a suggestion of uploading a PP picture with my name written on the picture. Could you clarify the matter please.

Thanks in advance.

Zubayer.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Zubayer said:


> Friends,
> 
> While uploading docs for my SS 489 visa I find no option to upload my PP size picture, but in the document checklist there are a suggestion of uploading a PP picture with my name written on the picture. Could you clarify the matter please.
> 
> ...


Login to your immi account, on the top-right corner, you will find a button named "Attach Documents". Click on that, a pop-up window will open, select your name under "Applicant Name", "Photograph-Other" as evidence type, "Photograph-Other" as document type, Give a description and finally choose the photo file. Then Upload it and you can see it under the list of your attached documents.

Hope that helps.


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Haider21 said:


> You can get 15 points if you complete a bachelors or masters degree in australia. Or can i get this 15 points with my Bangladeshi bachelors degree??


A degree earned from anywhere in world that is *equivalent* to Australian bachelor degree will be enough to claim 15 points.


----------



## Zubayer (Dec 27, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Login to your immi account, on the top-right corner, you will find a button named "Attach Documents". Click on that, a pop-up window will open, select your name under "Applicant Name", "Photograph-Other" as evidence type, "Photograph-Other" as document type, Give a description and finally choose the photo file. Then Upload it and you can see it under the list of your attached documents.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you for your kind response.

Zubayer.


----------



## starter_189 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Security Check_189*

Is there any 189 (2014) applicant who has confirmed about security check this year? Two of my friend (march 2014) has faced already employer verification by DIBP in last september. But no grant yet. Anyone has faced same employer verification in Dhaka?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

starter_189 said:


> Is there any 189 (2014) applicant who has confirmed about security check this year? Two of my friend (march 2014) has faced already employer verification by DIBP in last september. But no grant yet. Anyone has faced same employer verification in Dhaka?


I have faced my employment verification and has been done very within 3-4 months of lunching my application but even then it took another almost a year to complete the process.

Best of luck.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Pothik said:


> I have faced my employment verification and has been done very within 3-4 months of lunching my application but even then it took another almost a year to complete the process.
> 
> Best of luck.


How do you know if your employment verification has been done or not?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

princeofdhaka said:


> How do you know if your employment verification has been done or not?


I know it bcoz HR got some documents (experience letter and letter of intro) to be verified and HR have called my boss and asked if whatever he provided is right or wrong.

That is it.


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

By the grace of almighty Allah just received golden mail of grant. IED before 06th March,2015.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

kaemran said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah just received golden mail of grant. IED before 06th March,2015.


Congrats. Please share your timeline


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

kaemran said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah just received golden mail of grant. IED before 06th March,2015.


Congrats mate!


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

princeofdhaka said:


> Congrats. Please share your timeline


Thanks, i have updated my signature.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

kaemran said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah just received golden mail of grant. IED before 06th March,2015.


Congratulations


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow great news brother  Congrats



kaemran said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah just received golden mail of grant. IED before 06th March,2015.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

did you called DIBP or followup with IGIS or without any communication or persuation received the grant brother?



kaemran said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah just received golden mail of grant. IED before 06th March,2015.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

kaemran said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah just received golden mail of grant. IED before 06th March,2015.


Long long wait mate......I am already tired with my1......anyways congratulations to you and family......wish you a prosperous life in Aus.....


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

kaemran said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah just received golden mail of grant. IED before 06th March,2015.


Alhamdulillah... Congratulations!


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

kaemran said:


> Thanks, i have updated my signature.


Congrats...


----------



## tauhid0537 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dear All,
Today I emailed my and my wife's 2nd PCC to GSM Brisbane. My new born daughter's medical is completed and submitted by Green Crescent Health Services. This Medical service is very good. They uploaded my daughter's documents within a couple of days and the doctor is very friendly.

Tauhid


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Pothik said:


> I know it bcoz HR got some documents (experience letter and letter of intro) to be verified and HR have called my boss and asked if whatever he provided is right or wrong.
> 
> That is it.


:O

Why would they approach HR to begin with? Were they unable to contact your boss? Didn't you provide your boss's contact information in the letter? 

Going straight to the HR people could be risky because they maintain standard templates of job descriptions for all roles in an organization and they would not appreciate, nor want to understand, the fact that almost always it is necessary and legal to have a customized reference letter in order to be suitable for a chosen ANZSCO. Their templates are quite brief and being brief does not serve the purpose that a CO would be interested in.

Luckily, in your case, HR forwarded the issue to your boss. But they could have closed the matter right there, which HR at some companies do.


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> did you called DIBP or followup with IGIS or without any communication or persuation received the grant brother?


DIBP asked me whether i want grant before or after my wife's delivery and i replied last week to have the grant before delivery and waited one week for it, then i called this morning and they apologized for the delay and after 5 minutes i got the grant letter.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

kaemran said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah just received golden mail of grant. IED before 06th March,2015.


Congrats....was waiting for your post for a long time.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

kaemran said:


> DIBP asked me whether i want grant before or after my wife's delivery and i replied last week to have the grant before delivery and waited one week for it, then i called this morning and they apologized for the delay and after 5 minutes i got the grant letter.


Did you have to do your PCC & Medicals just once or twice? As per your timeline they should've expired by Sept 2014.


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

princeofdhaka said:


> Did you have to do your PCC & Medicals just once or twice? As per your timeline they should've expired by Sept 2014.


I just did my Medical again not 2nd PCC.


----------



## starter_189 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Check*

Is there any 189 (2014) applicant who has confirmed about security check this year? Two of my friend (march 2014) has faced already employer verification by DIBP in last september. But no grant yet. Anyone has faced same employer verification in Dhaka?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

starter_189 said:


> Is there any 189 (2014) applicant who has confirmed about security check this year? Two of my friend (march 2014) has faced already employer verification by DIBP in last september. But no grant yet. Anyone has faced same employer verification in Dhaka?


None so far.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

How did they contact with the company? Contact with HR or the person for example the supervisor who issued the experience certificate?



starter_189 said:


> Is there any 189 (2014) applicant who has confirmed about security check this year? Two of my friend (march 2014) has faced already employer verification by DIBP in last september. But no grant yet. Anyone has faced same employer verification in Dhaka?


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

kaemran said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah just received golden mail of grant. IED before 06th March,2015.


Congratulations Brother.....


----------



## starter_189 (Oct 27, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> How did they contact with the company? Contact with HR or the person for example the supervisor who issued the experience certificate?


They have contacted to the employer through land line no. given by the applicant.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

kaemran said:


> DIBP asked me whether i want grant before or after my wife's delivery and i replied last week to have the grant before delivery and waited one week for it, then i called this morning and they apologized for the delay and after 5 minutes i got the grant letter.


Congrats Bhaiya.. so the official time line is 14to 22months for Bangladeshis...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I saw fastest grant within 12 months. Any other member might have seen much quicker grant for Bangladeshi applicants.



shukti said:


> Congrats Bhaiya.. so the official time line is 14to 22months for Bangladeshis...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Do you know who made contact? Is it the Aus Embassy or any third party agency?



starter_189 said:


> They have contacted to the employer through land line no. given by the applicant.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

lalon said:


> Congratulations Brother.....


Lalon, have you got your grant yet? You have been waiting for long...


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

shukti said:


> Congrats Bhaiya.. so the official time line is 14to 22months for Bangladeshis...


For Bangladeshi People i don't think DIBP has any timeline to meet


----------



## starter_189 (Oct 27, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you know who made contact? Is it the Aus Embassy or any third party agency?


That was third party firm nominated by Aus Embassy Dhaka


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thnaks for the reply. If third party communicate over phone i think they basically check whether he/she worked there or not and his designations. 



starter_189 said:


> That was third party firm nominated by Aus Embassy Dhaka


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

kaemran said:


> by the grace of almighty allah just received golden mail of grant. Ied before 06th march,2015.


congrats


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> :O
> 
> Why would they approach HR to begin with? Were they unable to contact your boss? Didn't you provide your boss's contact information in the letter?
> 
> ...


Hi.

You are right. HR could make the thing worse. 

But thing is that I did not provide anything with reference to HR. They have send the docs to HR (do not know though mail or hard copy) by themselves to verify my employment and also the experience letter.

I was really shocked knowing that HR called my boss for verification.

Anyway with the grace of almighty Allah things have passed well and I got into the grant.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeyyy! Today I'm on my eleventh month since lodgement...officially longest wait of my life..


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

shukti said:


> Yeyyy! Today I'm on my eleventh month since lodgement...officially longest wait of my life..


I completed my 20th month yesterday...today is the first day of the 21st month of waiting...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I think, time is counted from the application date, not from the invitation date. Correct me if i am wrong



shukti said:


> Yeyyy! Today I'm on my eleventh month since lodgement...officially longest wait of my life..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I think, time is counted from the application date, not from the invitation date. Correct me if i am wrong


that's what i said..i lodged in jan'14, its nov'14, 10 month completed...and you are correct!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Only 6 months running. Sometimes i become so impatient 



shukti said:


> that's what i said..i lodged in jan'14, its nov'14, 10 month completed...and you are correct!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Only 6 months running. Sometimes i become so impatient


i know! i know! been there.. done that! but after a time this impatience mood will turn into anger.. and i think after a point you stop feeling anything.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Only 6 months running. Sometimes i become so impatient


Call DIBP every week....ask them and remind them.....its insane that people from BD has to wait for that long, specially when they claimed that 189 (priority group 4) will take 3 months...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> Call DIBP every week....ask them and remind them.....its insane that people from BD has to wait for that long, specially when they claimed that 189 (priority group 4) will take 3 months...


I can imagine your frustration brother! 
However, frequent call to DIBP would not help you much. It would stop working your CO on you or other aspirants file while answering your query.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> Call DIBP every week....ask them and remind them.....its insane that people from BD has to wait for that long, specially when they claimed that 189 (priority group 4) will take 3 months...


Don't do that. Calling them doesn't help, it makes it even worse. Just go through the forum and u'll know.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> Call DIBP every week....ask them and remind them.....its insane that people from BD has to wait for that long, specially when they claimed that 189 (priority group 4) will take 3 months...


 Why would you do such a thing. If someone was harassing me and not letting me get on with my work their file would quickly find its way to the bottom of the to do list.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> Call DIBP every week....ask them and remind them.....its insane that people from BD has to wait for that long, specially when they claimed that 189 (priority group 4) will take 3 months...


to stop you from doing that, its instructed in immiaccount that department will contact you.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey guys, calm down...I didn't literally mean to call DIBP every week(it just came out of frustration due to the discrimination)...what I meant was after 3 months is over call once for update....if your application is sent for external security check then wait for few months and call again....because I read about few cases in this forum where the applicant called for updates and....BANG.....in the following few hour or next day they got their golden email.....so if the time frame for processing is over then call ....might do good then harm....just my thought....


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

Can anyone help me to know the timeline for assessing Medical? I did Medical of my new born baby on 1st Nov and clinic uploaded it on 2nd Nov.
In a reply of CO on 4th Nov, it was mentioned as below-

"_I have checked the system records and note the assessment is ongoing and not finalised at this point. I expect there are other matters to be investigated in connection with XXXXXX’s medical assessment. I encourage you to comply with any requests regarding ongoing tests/treatments to enable the assessment to be finalised at the earliest opportunity._" 

Should I send another follow up mail??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> Can anyone help me to know the timeline for assessing Medical? I did Medical of my new born baby on 1st Nov and clinic uploaded it on 2nd Nov.
> In a reply of CO on 4th Nov, it was mentioned as below-
> 
> "_I have checked the system records and note the assessment is ongoing and not finalised at this point. I expect there are other matters to be investigated in connection with XXXXXX’s medical assessment. I encourage you to comply with any requests regarding ongoing tests/treatments to enable the assessment to be finalised at the earliest opportunity._"
> ...


No. Wait for the MOC outcome of your child medicals! Have you asked your Clinic about your Child's Medicals?


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> No. Wait for the MOC outcome of your child medicals! Have you asked your Clinic about your Child's Medicals?


Firstly, Here it was not mentioned that it was referred to MOC. So, how can we be sure that it's under MOC now.
However, If it is referred to MOC, how long it normally takes place. Also what may be the outcome from MOC?

2ndly, What can be asked to clinic? Do they normally answer those kind of queries?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> Firstly, Here it was not mentioned that it was referred to MOC. So, how can we be sure that it's under MOC now.
> However, If it is referred to MOC, how long it normally takes place. Also what may be the outcome from MOC?
> 
> 2ndly, What can be asked to clinic? Do they normally answer those kind of queries?


1) Read carefully CO's e-mail. It is referred to MOC. Clearance time from MOC various case to case basis. Normally they take around 45 days unless further tests are requested. 

2) What is the name of your clinic? Some clinic do answer.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

shukti said:


> i know! i know! been there.. done that! but after a time this impatience mood will turn into anger.. and i think after a point you stop feeling anything.


LOL, very true. By the end of this month, I'll pass ONE YEAR of my application. I have already passed my anger phase, now I am in a funny phase. I feel the necessity of grant but I can't be hopeful and I don't care anymore. I feel happy when I see someone is getting grant but I don't feel anything for myself . 
Anyways...that's life and life is not fair all the time. I hope for the best to us...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

OZHope said:


> LOL, very true. By the end of this month, I'll pass ONE YEAR of my application. I have already passed my anger phase, now I am in a funny phase. I feel the necessity of grant but I can't be hopeful and I don't care anymore. I feel happy when I see someone is getting grant but I don't feel anything for myself .
> Anyways...that's life and life is not fair all the time. I hope for the best to us...


Me in funny stage too...this wait is officially the longest in my life...so I'm buying an oven..and will be baking regularly...pretty soon... noile this expat forum reading can made me insane.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> 1) Read carefully CO's e-mail. It is referred to MOC. Clearance time from MOC various case to case basis. Normally they take around 45 days unless further tests are requested.
> 
> 2) What is the name of your clinic? Some clinic do answer.


Thanks Mate.
1) I tried to think positively; since I heard that CO normally states clearly if any case forwarded to MOC. Also, I came to know from this forum that normal medical assessment (not by MOC) may takes upto 15 days. But in this case, Med report was uploaded on 2nd Nov (BD time), I informed CO on 3rd Nov, CO replied on 4th Nov that assesmemnt is ongoing.

However, you are right, overall view in CO's mail represents that its under MOC now

2) Clinic Name is Green Crescent Health services. I called them today, but may be its closed on Friday.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Nothing to worry about. Me and my wife had gone through this. You could see in my signature. 



bdtooz said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 1) I tried to think positively; since I heard that CO normally states clearly if any case forwarded to MOC. Also, I came to know from this forum that normal medical assessment (not by MOC) may takes upto 15 days. But in this case, Med report was uploaded on 2nd Nov (BD time), I informed CO on 3rd Nov, CO replied on 4th Nov that assesmemnt is ongoing.
> 
> However, you are right, overall view in CO's mail represents that its under MOC now
> ...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

shukti said:


> Me in funny stage too...this wait is officially the longest in my life...so I'm buying an oven..and will be baking regularly...pretty soon... noile this expat forum reading can made me insane.


*make


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 1) I tried to think positively; since I heard that CO normally states clearly if any case forwarded to MOC. Also, I came to know from this forum that normal medical assessment (not by MOC) may takes upto 15 days. But in this case, Med report was uploaded on 2nd Nov (BD time), I informed CO on 3rd Nov, CO replied on 4th Nov that assesmemnt is ongoing.
> 
> However, you are right, overall view in CO's mail represents that its under MOC now
> ...


Nothing to worry about...many ppl have faced this and have comrade out of it by doing nothing..


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> Can anyone help me to know the timeline for assessing Medical? I did Medical of my new born baby on 1st Nov and clinic uploaded it on 2nd Nov.
> In a reply of CO on 4th Nov, it was mentioned as below-
> 
> "_I have checked the system records and note the assessment is ongoing and not finalised at this point. I expect there are other matters to be investigated in connection with XXXXXX’s medical assessment. I encourage you to comply with any requests regarding ongoing tests/treatments to enable the assessment to be finalised at the earliest opportunity._"
> ...



I'm in the same boat. All our meds have been referred...including that of my toddler and newborn...for no particular reason.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

BossLadyMo said:


> I'm in the same boat. All our meds have been referred...including that of my toddler and newborn...for no particular reason.


 I imagine its solely related to your flag


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

_shel said:


> I imagine its solely related to your flag


Oh yes! That's the conclusion I've come to.

How annoying!


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

olways said:


> Lalon, have you got your grant yet? You have been waiting for long...


Didn't get the Grant yet...!! it has been 23 Months!! See my time line.....


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Don't get frustrated... once your claimed points are accepted by the co, you will get the visa.. it's just a matter of time. And we have no control on it. Call them after 3 months and then just take a break for at least a year.



mikjc6 said:


> Call DIBP every week....ask them and remind them.....its insane that people from BD has to wait for that long, specially when they claimed that 189 (priority group 4) will take 3 months...


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Don't get frustrated... once your claimed points are accepted by the co, you will get the visa.. it's just a matter of time. And we have no control on it. Call them after 3 months and then just take a break for at least a year.


Once the processing time for visa 189 was 12 months. But it is now three months..so why we would wait for more then one year for this visa?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

MKIRESL said:


> Once the processing time for visa 189 was 12 months. But it is now three months..so why we would wait for more then one year for this visa?


Your nationality !


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Your nationality !


Bangladesh. But there might some good news for us. As it become 3 months instead of 12 months. Hope we all Bangladeshi applicant will realise it soon.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

BossLadyMo said:


> I'm in the same boat. All our meds have been referred...including that of my toddler and newborn...for no particular reason.


How has u been informed tht yr meds r refrd


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

BossLadyMo said:


> Oh yes! That's the conclusion I've come to.
> 
> How annoying!


Oh 489! It will be quick..don't worry!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shukti said:


> Oh 489! It will be quick..don't worry!


Australia has stopped all TR visa for Ebola affected countries. 
Visa Ban from Ebola-affected Countries | Nuss Removals


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> How has u been informed tht yr meds r refrd


I got to know when I called DIBP, after the hospital uploaded our meds. The confusing part is she said it would clear in a week, as I have always read it takes at least 3 weeks to clear.


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Australia has stopped all TR visa for Ebola affected countries.
> Visa Ban from Ebola-affected Countries | Nuss Removals


Nigeria has no Ebola. It's just S.Leone, Liberia and Guinea. A Nigerian recently got his PR grant.


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

shukti said:


> Oh 489! It will be quick..don't worry!


I hope!


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

BossLadyMo said:


> I got to know when I called DIBP, after the hospital uploaded our meds. The confusing part is she said it would clear in a week, as I have always read it takes at least 3 weeks to clear.


Can you pls send me the number? Thanks.


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

+617313670000


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello guys reporting from sydney!!! Its a beautiful city from so far what I have seen. I am on a validation trip and will be back this monday. I will write about my experiences and tips once I return. Till then....


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Hello guys reporting from sydney!!! Its a beautiful city from so far what I have seen. I am on a validation trip and will be back this monday. I will write about my experiences and tips once I return. Till then....


waiting for your post.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH (Feb 24, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Hello guys reporting from sydney!!! Its a beautiful city from so far what I have seen. I am on a validation trip and will be back this monday. I will write about my experiences and tips once I return. Till then....


Dude,

Can you breakdown your timeline in detail like when your CO was assigned, whether you have been asked for medical/PCC once/twice etc.

Thanks


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Bro, it would be better if you can give us an idea about cost of living and job market aa well.have a nice trip.




Australia1 said:


> Hello guys reporting from sydney!!! Its a beautiful city from so far what I have seen. I am on a validation trip and will be back this monday. I will write about my experiences and tips once I return. Till then....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> Bro, it would be better if you can give us an idea about cost of living and job market aa well.have a nice trip.



at least the official ABS data shows, team Australia not doing good. Unemployment heading North east  but you may have noticed AUD sliding, has got sth to do with it, so if anyone need to change currency, do it now


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

I have found " customer service manager" occupation under"special conditions" to apply on previous SNOL list of July '14 and current updated list on 16.11.14

Is there any chance to get apply on this occupation without conditions in near future? If yes,when the list gonna published?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

thewall said:


> at least the official ABS data shows, team Australia not doing good. Unemployment heading North east  but you may have noticed AUD sliding, has got sth to do with it, so if anyone need to change currency, do it now


How to change currency from Bangladesh to Australia Without hundi , brother? Old questions though! No way we know!


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Looking forward for expert advise on my query


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> How to change currency from Bangladesh to Australia ... , brother? Old questions though! No way we know!



i didnt need it, being NRB. My advise - have a NFCD or FC a/c (not RFCD) opened. Ideally once you are outside BD for >6month (i am sure, you will soon ), you would qualify, talk to banks - if they can open one for you, remotely. HSBC NRB was great until last year, they kicked me out (One can only maintain with FDR of 1M BDT @11.5%, then maintain FC a/c in parallel - i didnt like the condition). SCB was horrible, yet I managed to get one opened after lot of shout  from overseas, but I liked SCB online banking & linked Credit card, which helps a lot.

besides, I guess u will have friends in Perth(?) to find out how.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

I received a visa invitation at 07th Octorber,2014 and lodge visa at 10th Octorber,2014 under sub class 190 and also uploaded all necessary documents including PCC and medical.

Yesterday I have received an email from DIBP mentioning that your EOI invitation will expire within next 16 days. Now I am in a great confusion because I already lodge visa but though that auto email comes with the warning.

Please advise.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

amin007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received a visa invitation at 07th Octorber,2014 and lodge visa at 10th Octorber,2014 under sub class 190 and also uploaded all necessary documents including PCC and medical.
> 
> ...


You are spamming this same question.
Once invited EOI validity is 60 days. After 60 days it is suppose to expire. Everyone gets this mail when its close to expiration. Ignore it. 
You've already lodged your visa can you please wait for your grant or focus if any docs missing. Thanks.
If you still not convinced here is link for your silly complaint Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I should stop spamming and sorry for that. Thank you to let me understand that is a silly stuff. 
I can understand that is a system glitch. What I was looking for to make sure as I am not knowledgeable person on skill select system or any person else was claiming the same.
Thanks for the link.


GinjaNINJA said:


> You are spamming this same question.
> Once invited EOI validity is 60 days. After 60 days it is suppose to expire. Everyone gets this mail when its close to expiration. Ignore it.
> You've already lodged your visa can you please wait for your grant or focus if any docs missing. Thanks.
> If you still not convinced here is link for your silly complaint Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

A full month has gone by since the medicals being done....still no response from immi....I wonder when this waiting will finish....plz keep me in your best wishes....


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am back from my one week trip in Sydney. I have tried to sum up my experience and tips below in as much detail as I could but feel free to ask questions if you have any.

1. Airlines - I traveled on Singapore airlines. Return ticket cost me BDT 95k approximately. I would off course recommend this airlines to people as it has been one of the pleasant journeys I have had so far. Journey involved no delay what so ever. 

tips - If you are travelling with a baby or infant, make sure book the baby or child meal before flight so that you get appropriate food for your little one. they will also give your kid some activity kits to keep them busy. Second tips would be to check in online before you reach the airport so that you can wait in the shorter lines in the check in counter.

2. Sydney airport - Immigration went like a breeze and they did not really ask any questions or caused any delay. I had the visa stamped on my passport but the immi officer never bothered to have a look at that and he simply scanned all our passport and off we went. We did not pack any food items in our bag and hence we were not required to oped or declare anything for the quarantine process. We had some medicine and we did declare them but they never wanted us to show them anything. As soon as you go out of the airport there is a taxi stand which is very convenient.

3. OPAL card - please visit www.opal.com.au to learn more about this. This is basically a card which gives you access to all types of transport in sydney i.e. bus, train and ferries. It is really convenient. You can get one of them in most petrol stations. I just got one of them and topped it up with 40 dollar which was enough to see me through the week.

4. Bank account - I opened bank accounts before my departure with both NAB and Commonwealth bank. After I arrived in Sydney I went to NAB and they said they will only give a atm card only using which I can only withdraw cash from ATMs. I declined to proceed with them any further. I went to the Comm bank then and they provided me with a debit mastercard which can be used anywhere. I would certainly recommend people to go with them. I could never made any transactions at any of the retailer without their card. 

5. Driving license - I in fact got myself a full NSW driving license as I already had a UK driving license which was more than 3 years old. It took me only 10 minutes in one of the RTAs, in and out. If you have a license from Bangladesh then you may be exempted from wait time to take your practical driving test and red Ps and green Ps. I know its all little complicated. So please go to this website to understand better. Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services

I have not really looked into the job market. I spoke to people and they seem to be very relaxed about the idea of securing a job. According to them it may take on 2 to 4 weeks to land up with a job if not shorter. I spoke to banks in the area where I lived (kogarah, Sydney) and bank staff are also very welcoming. They told me to meet them once I move there permanently. Prices are expensive but you gotta compare this with the earning that one will be making in Australia. Schooling, hospitals, transportation are super convenient, at least compared my country. Only bad thing that I have encountered is the lack of people. Population is very low and sparsely located. I hardly see any people in the are where lived unless I go to the nearest train station. It may be very lonely at times. Now I know why they want 200k people every year so desperately 

I took my wife and kid with me and it was an amazing experience overall. We visited the opera house, harbor bridge, Sydney sea life acquriam, wildlife zoo, madam Tussaud, manly beach etc. and all of them are simply awesome. Just cant wait to go back there again


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dude,
> 
> Can you breakdown your timeline in detail like when your CO was assigned, whether you have been asked for medical/PCC once/twice etc.
> 
> Thanks


Applied last week of May 2013, CO contact second week of July 2013 and requested for medical and pcc, Last week of sep 2013 team 13 asked about gaps in education and employment, Last week of August 2014 request for PCC again, Grant 4 September 2014.

Hope this helps but please do not worry about timelines too much.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Hello everyone, I am back from my one week trip in Sydney. I have tried to sum up my experience and tips below in as much detail as I could but feel free to ask questions if you have any.
> 
> 1. Airlines - I traveled on Singapore airlines. Return ticket cost me BDT 95k approximately. I would off course recommend this airlines to people as it has been one of the pleasant journeys I have had so far. Journey involved no delay what so ever.
> 
> ...


Loved the way things have been put together....life is at its best in Australia...the only things someone would miss here are f&fs left behind and so many public holidays


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Hello everyone, I am back from my one week trip in Sydney. I have tried to sum up my experience and tips below in as much detail as I could but feel free to ask questions if you have any.
> 
> 1. Airlines - I traveled on Singapore airlines. Return ticket cost me BDT 95k approximately. I would off course recommend this airlines to people as it has been one of the pleasant journeys I have had so far. Journey involved no delay what so ever.
> 
> ...


NAB has a Visa Debit card option but you have to apply it online. Here is the link: Visa Debit card - Bank accounts with Debit Cards - NAB. To me NAB account seems advantageous as no fees even after one year whereas Commonwealth bank got charge after one year. I opened account in both of these banks as both are free now


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

kaemran said:


> NAB has a Visa Debit card option but you have to apply it online. Here is the link: Visa Debit card - Bank accounts with Debit Cards - NAB. To me NAB account seems advantageous as no fees even after one year whereas Commonwealth bank got charge after one year. I opened account in both of these banks as both are free now


NAB will not give you visa debit card straightway. There is a wait time involved. You will receive a atm card to start with. I also applied online. Anyways, all banks are good but comm bank is better in my opinion as far as their atm availability, mobile application and internet banking are concerned.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> NAB will not give you visa debit card straightway. There is a wait time involved. You will receive a atm card to start with. I also applied online. Anyways, all banks are good but comm bank is better in my opinion as far as their atm availability, mobile application and internet banking are concerned.


how about anz bank?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> how about anz bank?


Haven't seen many anz atms available in sydney. But as a bank they are good too.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> NAB will not give you visa debit card straightway. There is a wait time involved. You will receive a atm card to start with. I also applied online. Anyways, all banks are good but comm bank is better in my opinion as far as their atm availability, mobile application and internet banking are concerned.


 I got visa debit from NAB on arrival after showing them my identity proof. Hate NABs online banking.


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> NAB will not give you visa debit card straightway. There is a wait time involved. You will receive a atm card to start with. I also applied online. Anyways, all banks are good but comm bank is better in my opinion as far as their atm availability, mobile application and internet banking are concerned.


Thanks for the info. i will prioritize Comm Bank then. BTW were you able to use Comm Bank Master debit card online? Does this need token device which i need to apply before?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

kaemran said:


> Thanks for the info. i will prioritize Comm Bank then. BTW were you able to use Comm Bank Master debit card online? Does this need token device which i need to apply before?


Their online and mobile application banking systems are very user friendly. You do not require any other device to log on. And yes you can make Internet transactions with their card. Being able to do online transaction is a must as there are so many discounts available if you buy online instead of walking in for the same service or product.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Completing 17 months of waiting.....don't know how long it will continue.....


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

I am completing my 16 month with 190 visa


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, just received the GRANT letter 15 minutes ago. Applied 189 on 25 June 2013, GRANT on 20 November 2014, IED 20 March 2015.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

syeem said:


> Hello everyone, just received the GRANT letter 15 minutes ago. Applied 189 on 25 June 2013, GRANT on 20 November 2014, IED 20 March 2015.


Congrats my friend. All the best in your future endeavors.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

olways said:


> I am completing my 16 month with 190 visa


It's really shocking, at least for 190 applicants. Hope you will post about your golden email very soon.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

syeem said:


> Hello everyone, just received the GRANT letter 15 minutes ago. Applied 189 on 25 June 2013, GRANT on 20 November 2014, IED 20 March 2015.


Congratulations! Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

offshore


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> Hello everyone, just received the GRANT letter 15 minutes ago. Applied 189 on 25 June 2013, GRANT on 20 November 2014, IED 20 March 2015.


Big congratulations to you mate.......


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Can anyone please tell me if it is possible to pay the visa application fee using travel card from brac bank or any other banks?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

syeem said:


> Hello everyone, just received the GRANT letter 15 minutes ago. Applied 189 on 25 June 2013, GRANT on 20 November 2014, IED 20 March 2015.


OMG...Syeem. Congrats man. Please throw a party and lets get wasted :first:


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> OMG...Syeem. Congrats man. Please throw a party and lets get wasted :first:


thanks man! ya sure, let's do it...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> NAB will not give you visa debit card straightway. There is a wait time involved. You will receive a atm card to start with. I also applied online. Anyways, all banks are good but comm bank is better in my opinion as far as their atm availability, mobile application and internet banking are concerned.



I dont kno what went wrong with your VISA Debit card,

I got it same nice & easy, and using overseas - online transfer, everything Free, no charges


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

_shel said:


> I got visa debit from NAB on arrival after showing them my identity proof. Hate NABs online banking.




what's so wrong with NAB's Online banking - 

for me it works quite nicely so far, specially doing everything remotely and for free


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Hello everyone, I am back from my one week trip in Sydney. I have tried to sum up my experience and tips below in as much detail as I could but feel free to ask questions if you have any.
> 
> 
> 3. OPAL card - please visit www.opal.com.au to learn more about this. This is basically a card which gives you access to all types of transport in sydney i.e. bus, train and ferries. It is really convenient. You can get one of them in most petrol stations. I just got one of them and topped it up with 40 dollar which was enough to see me through the week.



Is the OPAL mandatory now, i used My-Multi 1/2/3 earlier, in fact I loved that one more for short & frequent travel.

Is Opal cheaper option than MyMulti daily/weekly (other than Sunday Funday $2.5)


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Bro congrats. Pls share your details timeline



syeem said:


> Hello everyone, just received the GRANT letter 15 minutes ago. Applied 189 on 25 June 2013, GRANT on 20 November 2014, IED 20 March 2015.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> Is the OPAL mandatory now, i used My-Multi 1/2/3 earlier, in fact I loved that one more for short & frequent travel.
> 
> Is Opal cheaper option than MyMulti daily/weekly (other than Sunday Funday $2.5)


According to them opal is a cheaper option than printed tickets. If you make 8 paid journeys within a week then rest of the journeys in the same week are free. I traveled a lot in one week and maximum charged was 34 dollar. And lets not forget the convenience of topping the card up online using bank card. Not sure if its mandatory or not.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

syeem said:


> Hello everyone, just received the GRANT letter 15 minutes ago. Applied 189 on 25 June 2013, GRANT on 20 November 2014, IED 20 March 2015.


CONGRATS BROTHER. BEST OF LUCK.lane:


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> According to them opal is a cheaper option than printed tickets. If you make 8 paid journeys within a week then rest of the journeys in the same week are free. I traveled a lot in one week and maximum charged was 34 dollar. And lets not forget the convenience of topping the card up online using bank card. Not sure if its mandatory or not.


Weeklies are not there anymore...u can only buy a single/return ticket at off-peak rate at the counter....thus opal turns out to be cheaper now....


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

syeem said:


> Hello everyone, just received the GRANT letter 15 minutes ago. Applied 189 on 25 June 2013, GRANT on 20 November 2014, IED 20 March 2015.


plz share whether u had to do the medical twice....and did u actually contact immi before the grant came through...
I have been waiting for over a month now after the 2nd medical...but stil did not receive anything....


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> plz share whether u had to do the medical twice....and did u actually contact immi before the grant came through...
> I have been waiting for over a month now after the 2nd medical...but stil did not receive anything....


no, I fortunately was not asked to do medical for the 2nd time. I front loaded our PCC and did the medical on July 2013. I pro-actively submitted our 2nd PCC on June 2014. I did not call DIBP for once but I sent a status request mail every month from June 2014 and got the same copy/paste reply until yesterday.

All my best wishes for you and others getting their PR the soonest!


----------



## ahmed1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sydneynsw said:


> plz share whether u had to do the medical twice....and did u actually contact immi before the grant came through...
> I have been waiting for over a month now after the 2nd medical...but stil did not receive anything....


Bro you should contact the number provided by your CO. If the CO doesn't answer then someone from the customer service team will answer. You should politely ask them about you application status. Considering your security checks have been finished long time ago and you have already submitted PC and Medical, it is baffling to see why they are delaying it now.

But anyway don't lose your hopes, I feel your grant is just around the corner.


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi, i am planning for my first entry for 5 days ..... with my family members....
do i have something mandatory to do on my validation trip .

since i am going during the christmas ,,,, i am planning to have a relax , festive time there....... no willing to do any official work,,,,, is it ok? just entering australia will validate my first entry requirement ?


please suggest ?


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

syeem said:


> no, I fortunately was not asked to do medical for the 2nd time. I front loaded our PCC and did the medical on July 2013. I pro-actively submitted our 2nd PCC on June 2014. I did not call DIBP for once but I sent a status request mail every month from June 2014 and got the same copy/paste reply until yesterday.
> 
> All my best wishes for you and others getting their PR the soonest!


Thank u very much for the info...congrats on ur grant...enjoy!!


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

ahmed1 said:


> Bro you should contact the number provided by your CO. If the CO doesn't answer then someone from the customer service team will answer. You should politely ask them about you application status. Considering your security checks have been finished long time ago and you have already submitted PC and Medical, it is baffling to see why they are delaying it now.
> 
> But anyway don't lose your hopes, I feel your grant is just around the corner.


Thanx for the wishes....

My husband did call immi this morning and was not provided with any updates rather was asked to send an email to adelaide gsm which my agent already did 3 times since the medical was completed. Don't know whats going on. I hope the grant comes before Christmas otherwise things are usually much slower in January....


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Alhamdulliah....got my grant today just before Jummah......


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Alhamdulliah....got my grant today just before Jummah......


Congratulations brother. Plz post your timelines so that we can all see.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

olways said:


> Congratulations brother. Plz post your timelines so that we can all see.


EOI(233211) 60pts: 12 June 2013; 189 Visa Lodged: 21 June 2013; CO & Team 13 contacted: 5 Sept 2013; PCC, Meds, Form 80 & 1221 Submitted:12 Sept 2013; Called Adelaide team: 23 October 2014; Suggested me to upload a new PCC; 2nd PCC submitted: 30 October 2014; Grant: 21 November 2014........


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> EOI(233211) 60pts: 12 June 2013; 189 Visa Lodged: 21 June 2013; CO & Team 13 contacted: 5 Sept 2013; PCC, Meds, Form 80 & 1221 Submitted:12 Sept 2013; Called Adelaide team: 23 October 2014; Suggested me to upload a new PCC; 2nd PCC submitted: 30 October 2014; Grant: 21 November 2014........


Thanks a lot. May I also ask if your medicals were extended. Also, what is your initial entry date


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

olways said:


> Thanks a lot. May I also ask if your medicals were extended. Also, what is your initial entry date


Yes, they usually extend it by 6 months and my meds was extended too....I am already residing in Australia.....


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I have received state sponsorship from Victoria few days ago. 

I didn't claim any point for Job Experience.

I got my salary in cash, and don't have bank statement supporting salary deposits. I don't have any tax documents either. I work for company primarily based on NewYork, they have office in Dhaka but thats not registered in Bangladesh. So my salary is actually IT remittance which is tax free.

Do I have to face any problem for Tax documents? I am stating again, I didn't claim any point for Job Experience.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

As long as you are not claiming Job experiences points, you have nothing to provide or submit about your job to your Visa application. 


joycse06 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received state sponsorship from Victoria few days ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

hello bidesh,
You have no official or paper works for your first entry. Just enjoy the journey as a tourist mood and return. 


bidesh said:


> Hi, i am planning for my first entry for 5 days ..... with my family members....
> do i have something mandatory to do on my validation trip .
> 
> since i am going during the christmas ,,,, i am planning to have a relax , festive time there....... no willing to do any official work,,,,, is it ok? just entering australia will validate my first entry requirement ?
> ...


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello Mithu93ku,
Thanks brother. Are you sure about this, I am a bit worried about my Job related Docs. Are there any chances at all that the CO will ask me for Job related docs just in case? In that case I have to prepare those.
Is there any official page where I can look for this info to be sure.

I claimed points for the following:

Age: 26 --> 30 Point
BSC in Engg. --> 15 Point
IELTS(all 7) --> 10 Point
VIC Nomination ---> 5 Point

Can you refer me to a List of documents I have to upload for the visa application? Thanks in advance.

Also is there any way I can contact you in chat or email. I am doing all these all alone and would like to consult about all steps with someone who have gone through the whole process. Thanks again.



> As long as you are not claiming Job experiences points, you have nothing to provide or submit about your job to your Visa application.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

do not worry much about job related documents as you are not claiming points from your job experiences.
Just you have to mention these jobs in your CV and Form 80.
CO will never ask you about job related documents.




joycse06 said:


> Hello Mithu93ku,
> Thanks brother. Are you sure about this, I am a bit worried about my Job related Docs. Are there any chances at all that the CO will ask me for Job related docs just in case? In that case I have to prepare those.
> Is there any official page where I can look for this info to be sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Alhamdulliah....got my grant today just before Jummah......


Congratulations!!! Alhamdulillah...


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Alhamdulliah....got my grant today just before Jummah......


congrats


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

joycse06 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received state sponsorship from Victoria few days ago.
> 
> ...




Mate, are you taking cash USD for salary? No bank statement, Tax document, no nothing?! then you are saying this is Remittance, by passing banking channel ? - I can not relate.

When I had Foreign currency for salary as resident, it used to be TT from my employer. And to my knowledge, it not legal to receive cash FC salary. :confused2:


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Alhamdulliah....got my grant today just before Jummah......


Congratulations


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> Mate, are you taking cash USD for salary? No bank statement, Tax document, no nothing?! then you are saying this is Remittance, by passing banking channel ? - I can not relate.
> 
> When I had Foreign currency for salary as resident, it used to be TT from my employer. And to my knowledge, it not legal to receive cash FC salary. :confused2:


Well spotted


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Brother congrats  Wishyou a happy and prosperous life at Aus



Waiting21.7 said:


> Alhamdulliah....got my grant today just before Jummah......


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Brother, 1 thing, from the timeline you mentioned i can see that

Team 13 contacted: 5 Sept 2013; Form 80 & 1221 Submitted:12 Sept 2013; Called Adelaide team: 23 October 2014; Suggested me to upload a new PCC

That means, your contact with the Adelaide team expedited your grant. Otherwise, your application would be left till receive any further communication. It seems to me that, even after accomplishing the security check if there is no communication from applicant's end then the grant gets delayed. 



Waiting21.7 said:


> EOI(233211) 60pts: 12 June 2013; 189 Visa Lodged: 21 June 2013; CO & Team 13 contacted: 5 Sept 2013; PCC, Meds, Form 80 & 1221 Submitted:12 Sept 2013; Called Adelaide team: 23 October 2014; Suggested me to upload a new PCC; 2nd PCC submitted: 30 October 2014; Grant: 21 November 2014........


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Dear mates,

I am confused, should I submit my resume in visa application? It has been a month since I applied for my visa 489. Do you have any idea about processing time of BD SRS 489 visa application.

On the other hand, since I have not claimed my spouse's point; should I submit her educational certificates?

Your opinion will be highly appreciated.

Zubayer.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Brother congrats  Wishyou a happy and prosperous life at Aus


Thank you brother.....I have experienced the pain and agony while waiting....I wish all the awaiting applicants smooth and quick grants.......I must thank this forum, especially the seniors for their great contribution.......


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Brother, 1 thing, from the timeline you mentioned i can see that
> 
> Team 13 contacted: 5 Sept 2013; Form 80 & 1221 Submitted:12 Sept 2013; Called Adelaide team: 23 October 2014; Suggested me to upload a new PCC
> 
> That means, your contact with the Adelaide team expedited your grant. Otherwise, your application would be left till receive any further communication. It seems to me that, even after accomplishing the security check if there is no communication from applicant's end then the grant gets delayed.


Brother, I don't see it in the same way.......I asked them should I upload a new PCC and Meds as both of them passed a year by that time.....I was suggested to upload PCC for the time being......


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

From your signature I can see you applied with subclass:189. So now what would be your preferred state? 


Waiting21.7 said:


> Thank you brother.....I have experienced the pain and agony while waiting....I wish all the awaiting applicants smooth and quick grants.......I must thank this forum, especially the seniors for their great contribution.......


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

amin007 said:


> From your signature I can see you applied with subclass:189. So now what would be your preferred state?


Bro I may put VIC 1st and NSW my 2nd preference, but it will completely depend on Job location......present job market here isn't the most desirable.....

Melbourne I think is more affordable over Sydney at-least due to lower living cost......


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Absolutely true. Specially if your job code is in ICT category you suppose to get more option in NSW rather than melbourne and on the other hand cost does matter in NSW. 


Waiting21.7 said:


> Bro I may put VIC 1st and NSW my 2nd preference, but it will completely depend on Job location......present job market here isn't the most desirable.....
> 
> Melbourne I think is more affordable over Sydney at-least due to lower living cost......


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Once again got query. I think I am the only one who is queried after 2nd pcc request. Almost similar to previous two queries. Replied and now waiting


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Once again got query. I think I am the only one who is queried after 2nd pcc request. Almost similar to previous two queries. Replied and now waiting


if not tomorrow, this week is your week... all the best


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Once again got query. I think I am the only one who is queried after 2nd pcc request. Almost similar to previous two queries. Replied and now waiting


What date did u submit ur pcc? I did the pcc and medical on 18 Oct but immi just stopped responding after that....did not reponse to emails or even phone calls....


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> What date did u submit ur pcc? I did the pcc and medical on 18 Oct but immi just stopped responding after that....did not reponse to emails or even phone calls....


On September 24.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I have heard from eduaid, from September 2014 for Bangladeshi applicants *Masters Degree is required. *Does anyone knows about it?


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I have heard from eduaid, from September 2014 for Bangladeshi applicants *Masters Degree is required. *Does anyone knows about it?


I think it is rumor !


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ohornish82 said:


> I think it is rumor !


No it's not.. only ten universities of bd can get points for completing graduation..others will be countriecounted as associate degree..this is done as according to Australia minimum requirement of undergraduation is 150credit..if you have masteres then no problem..infact this is international standard.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> I have heard from eduaid, from September 2014 for Bangladeshi applicants *Masters Degree is required. *Does anyone knows about it?



i think it's individual case by case. may be some Uni degree having issues getting desired points for BSc  from assessment

so long as you *score needed points with right mix*, should be good to go.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

can you pls mention the list of the universities and the source of the news



shukti said:


> No it's not.. only ten universities of bd can get points for completing graduation..others will be countriecounted as associate degree..this is done as according to Australia minimum requirement of undergraduation is 150credit..if you have masteres then no problem..infact this is international standard.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdapplicant ,
Source is recent updated CEP ( Country Education profile) of Bangladesh .
However, I cant' enter the list of Universities of Bangladesh.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Is that will effect in assessment part or for the visa applicant as well?


shukti said:


> No it's not.. only ten universities of bd can get points for completing graduation..others will be countriecounted as associate degree..this is done as according to Australia minimum requirement of undergraduation is 150credit..if you have masteres then no problem..infact this is international standard.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

amin007,
I have observed some rejection from assessing body for this.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello mithu93ku,
Applicant those already assessed and applied for visa would DIBP process their file within the scope of new rule?



mithu93ku said:


> amin007,
> I have observed some rejection from assessing body for this.


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

shukti said:


> No it's not.. only ten universities of bd can get points for completing graduation..others will be countriecounted as associate degree..this is done as according to Australia minimum requirement of undergraduation is 150credit..if you have masteres then no problem..infact this is international standard.


Can you please paste here the list of "only ten universities of bd " ?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Already who applied they will not be affected. But, for new applicants i heard that Masters is required for BD applicants



amin007 said:


> Hello mithu93ku,
> Applicant those already assessed and applied for visa would DIBP process their file within the scope of new rule?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Interesting to see what happens, who have already has the assessment but not applied yet!!



mithu93ku said:


> amin007,
> I have observed some rejection from assessing body for this.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello amin007 ,
Who have done their positive assessment before the change , will be fine with DIBP processing .


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

amin007 said:


> Is that will effect in assessment part or for the visa applicant as well?


No! Absolutely not!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ohornish82 said:


> Can you please paste here the list of "only ten universities of bd " ??
> 
> Thanks in advance


I can't give u the link.. but they are Bangladesh krishi bishshobiddalaya, buet, du, chittagong university, rajshahi university,khulna university, duet, kuet, cuet, ruet.


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Can any one suggest me if i hold overseas driving license issued more than 3 years but not from recognized country list then what is the process for applying Victorian driving license and how long it takes to get it from start till end?


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

kaemran said:


> Can any one suggest me if i hold overseas driving license issued more than 3 years but not from recognized country list then what is the process for applying Victorian driving license and how long it takes to get it from start till end?


Have a look at the link bro......

https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Have a look at the link bro......
> 
> https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers


Thanks i am already checking this but heard from one guy that even for non recognized country u can get full time license in one shot, just want to verify that.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

kaemran said:


> Thanks i am already checking this but heard from one guy that even for non recognized country u can get full time license in one shot, just want to verify that.


Bro if you are lucky enough, you can pass a drivers license test at a go. But you have to take the test. 

I don't live in Victoria and not aware of drivers license test passing rate over there. I am quite sure you can find a number of forum discussing the do's and don'ts in a practice drivers license test in Victoria.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

kaemran said:


> Thanks i am already checking this but heard from one guy that even for non recognized country u can get full time license in one shot, just want to verify that.


Normally there is a wait time of 3 years (Red P + Green P licenses) after passing the driving test before you will get your full unrestricted license. If you have a licence from overseas more than 3 years old, you may get exempted from the wait time and be given full license as soon as you pass your driving test. Probably thats what you are referring to by 'ONE SHOT'


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I am working for an organization, where my department name was ABC and later changed was XYZ though the job responsibilities were same.

In my *assessment* my department name was XYZ .

However, in the experience certificate submitted to DIBP it was mentioned as ABC.

It's just matter of old name and new name. Will that be a matter?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear bdapplicant,
It is not important for DIBP. Your responsibilities are matter.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello guys,

I need know about the international driving permit which usually given by Bangladesh Automobile not BRTA. Would that carry any advantage for PR holders in NSW? What is the difference between national driving license and international driving license?


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi friends,
Team Brisbane contacted yesterday and asked for form 80, form 1221 and my resume...why form 1221 when form 80 covers everything and is it common for CO to ask for Resume....I wonder .....


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> Hi friends,
> Team Brisbane contacted yesterday and asked for form 80, form 1221 and my resume...why form 1221 when form 80 covers everything and is it common for CO to ask for Resume....I wonder .....


I was also asked to provide these 3 docs by Team-13.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> Hi friends,
> Team Brisbane contacted yesterday and asked for form 80, form 1221 and my resume...why form 1221 when form 80 covers everything and is it common for CO to ask for Resume....I wonder .....


I hope not but most probably your case is going to External Security Check...


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Normally there is a wait time of 3 years (Red P + Green P licenses) after passing the driving test before you will get your full unrestricted license. If you have a licence from overseas more than 3 years old, you may get exempted from the wait time and be given full license as soon as you pass your driving test. Probably thats what you are referring to by 'ONE SHOT'


Yah i was referring to that. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

amin007 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I need know about the international driving permit which usually given by Bangladesh Automobile not BRTA. Would that carry any advantage for PR holders in NSW? What is the difference between national driving license and international driving license?


PR holder already get the advantage of getting the full license by giving the test only (if 3+ years of exp).

As per my knowledge the international DL does not carry any other extra adv. of PR holder.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Pothik said:


> PR holder already get the advantage of getting the full license by giving the test only (if 3+ years of exp).
> 
> As per my knowledge the international DL does not carry any other extra adv. of PR holder.


Bro,

If you DO NOT hold an international drivers license or a drivers license issued your country (in english)....then you have to go through the procedure of L,P and then to open license......

If you posses international/national drivers license in english then you can go for the drivers license test and can directly get the open license..... 

Plz correct me if I've mistaken....


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Pothik said:


> PR holder already get the advantage of getting the full license by giving the test only (if 3+ years of exp).
> 
> As per my knowledge the international DL does not carry any other extra adv. of PR holder.


Protik vai....sorry in my previous post I replied to your comment by mistake.....

I think you have said it wright that for PR holders, Int DL does not carry any extra adv ......national DL in English I think will do the job.....


----------



## Mobile099 (Nov 20, 2014)

is there anyone who applied for 189 visa in 2014 got grant?



189 Lodged: 30 June 2014, CO: 16 Sep


----------



## starter_189 (Oct 27, 2014)

Applied on April 2014. Only CO contacted, Med PCC everything done, no response yet!


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

starter_189 said:


> Applied on April 2014. Only CO contacted, Med PCC everything done, no response yet!


Same here, I have applied on Sept 3rd.


----------



## Mobile099 (Nov 20, 2014)

could anyone please tell me how many months i have to wait for grant?















189 Lodged:30 June 2014, CO Allocated: 16 Sep 2014 , Requested Documents Submitted: 29 Sep 2014, Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

With Normal Trend on this forum for 189 applicant waiting time is 12-18 Months.



Mobile099 said:


> could anyone please tell me how many months i have to wait for grant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

At least 12-14 months for Bangladeshi applicants. 



Mobile099 said:


> could anyone please tell me how many months i have to wait for grant?
> 189 Lodged:30 June 2014, CO Allocated: 16 Sep 2014 , Requested Documents Submitted: 29 Sep 2014, Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Mates do you have any idea about SRS 489 peocessing time. I applied on 18th Oct this year. No CO yet.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Same here, I have applied on Sept 3rd.


Applied on oct 4th - CO contacted on 25th Nov - asked for additional documents


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> Applied on oct 4th - CO contacted on 25th Nov - asked for additional documents


What did they ask for?


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

What is the visa processing time for Subclass-489 BD applicants........can any1 share their timeline....


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

sumaya said:


> What did they ask for?


Form 80, 1221 & my resume....


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

Waiting21.7 said:


> What is the visa processing time for Subclass-489 BD applicants........can any1 share their timeline....


Degree assessed from engineers Australia : 9th may 2014,
EOI : 28th may 2014
489-ACT family sponsor apply: don't remember, may be 1st week of June 2014. no reply. 
489-ORANA state sponsor apply: 22/07/2014.
Orana state sponsor got: 10/09/2014
Invitation : 15/09/2014 
489 orana Visa apply: 23/09/2014
Medical : 27/09/2014
Visa grant: 01/10/2014 (7 days)


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Did anyone try contacting their team before receiving the grant and got them to look into your case? I am with the Adelaide team and when I call they tell me to email but I have sent numerous emails but received no response from them.

No idea what I can do. I don't see any further reasons for the application to be hold off.

Is there anything I can do to expedite the grant?

Every Monday comes with hope and every Friday goes feeling helpless right now.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

rezaul87 said:


> Degree assessed from engineers Australia : 9th may 2014,
> EOI : 28th may 2014
> 489-ACT family sponsor apply: don't remember, may be 1st week of June 2014. no reply.
> 489-ORANA state sponsor apply: 22/07/2014.
> ...


How was it possible? You received your grant in only 7 days. At all it sounds good.
Were you an on shore applicant?


SRS 489 aplied on 18.10.14, no update yet.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

rezaul87 said:


> Degree assessed from engineers Australia : 9th may 2014,
> EOI : 28th may 2014
> 489-ACT family sponsor apply: don't remember, may be 1st week of June 2014. no reply.
> 489-ORANA state sponsor apply: 22/07/2014.
> ...


That's super quick bro...thanks for sharing and all the best......


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Waiting21.7 said:


> That's super quick bro...thanks for sharing and all the best......


it is definitely quick by any measures......by any comparison.....I mean I never heard of a visa grant with in 7 days....it indicate something.....that is hope for us.....Bangladeshi applicants....maybe the days of waiting for an year is gone now.....maybe all of us will get our speedy grant within the claimed processing time....who knows.....I am holding my finger crossed and praying to the Almighty to make it easier and quicker for all of us


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

If you are 190 or 489 (state sponsored only) then you can anticipate to have the grants within 3 months to 6 months. if you are 189 then timeline is 12-14 months.



mikjc6 said:


> it is definitely quick by any measures......by any comparison.....I mean I never heard of a visa grant with in 7 days....it indicate something.....that is hope for us.....Bangladeshi applicants....maybe the days of waiting for an year is gone now.....maybe all of us will get our speedy grant within the claimed processing time....who knows.....I am holding my finger crossed and praying to the Almighty to make it easier and quicker for all of us


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello Dears,

I need one suggestion regarding NAME. If anyone had similar scenario or experience, please guide.

In all my school, college, university and national ID documents, I have used my name as

*Md.* AAAA BBBB

but in passport, I have used *Mohammad* AAAA BBBB. I am using *Mohammad* in my visa application also.

Now, is it required to mention/explain this change between [Mohammad] and [Md.] in my application/form 80/form 1221? Or can I ignore this? If I have to mention this, then where and how I will do that?

Thanks.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> it is definitely quick by any measures......by any comparison.....I mean I never heard of a visa grant with in 7 days....it indicate something.....that is hope for us.....Bangladeshi applicants....maybe the days of waiting for an year is gone now.....maybe all of us will get our speedy grant within the claimed processing time....who knows.....I am holding my finger crossed and praying to the Almighty to make it easier and quicker for all of us


He he!! Never going to happen though..still good to be optimistic!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Did anyone try contacting their team before receiving the grant and got them to look into your case? I am with the Adelaide team and when I call they tell me to email but I have sent numerous emails but received no response from them.
> 
> No idea what I can do. I don't see any further reasons for the application to be hold off.
> 
> ...



Call them. I got good results after calling them.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

From_BD_001 said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> I need one suggestion regarding NAME. If anyone had similar scenario or experience, please guide.
> 
> ...


Better Ignore it....if CO ask you then explain Md. is just the short form of Mohammad....I think they already knew because lot of muslims tend to write their name like that.....what I heard is that as long as your family name is not changed and spelled properly you are okay...


----------



## starter_189 (Oct 27, 2014)

shukti said:


> He he!! Never going to happen though..still good to be optimistic!


Hi Shukti!
I see in ur timeline that DIBP confirmed you about security check. Can n please make me understand that whether DIBP sent the file for security check or DIBP confirmed that security check has already been done.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

starter_189 said:


> Hi Shukti!
> I see in ur timeline that DIBP confirmed you about security check. Can n please make me understand that whether DIBP sent the file for security check or DIBP confirmed that security check has already been done.
> Thanks in advance!


Sadly when I called them I was told that my security check result is yet to come...so I have to wait...
That's what I'm doing


----------



## Golam Munir (Apr 6, 2010)

Dear Brothers,

How can I send the 189 Visa application fee i.e. Aud$ 6160 from Bangladesh. I have no prospective friends or relatives living abroad who can help me 

I am feeling seriously frustrated as I am not finding any possible way of payment. Please help me on this regard.

Thanks


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Golam Munir said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> How can I send the 189 Visa application fee i.e. Aud$ 6160 from Bangladesh. I have no prospective friends or relatives living abroad who can help me
> 
> ...


Nowadays, banks issue a prepaid credit card for online payment, called "virtual card". I am not sure though, what is the maximum limit. Check the DBBL or Mercantile websites. 

And if there's no other way, you can take the help of any migration agent.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Golam Munir said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> How can I send the 189 Visa application fee i.e. Aud$ 6160 from Bangladesh. I have no prospective friends or relatives living abroad who can help me
> 
> ...


In such case You can contact with any migration agent....


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone have the link which shows "Current Education Profile" list of Australia regarding Bangladeshi universities?
I mean the list shows approved Grade- 1 universities of Bangladesh.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Does anyone have the link which shows "Current Education Profile" list of Australia regarding Bangladeshi universities?
> I mean the list shows approved Grade- 1 universities of Bangladesh.


You need to pay for a subscription here https://aei.gov.au/services-and-res...ucation-profiles/about-cep/pages/default.aspx . It costs $45.45 for a single country profile.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> You need to pay for a subscription here https://aei.gov.au/services-and-resources/services/country-education-profiles/about-cep/pages/default.aspx . It costs $45.45 for a single country profile.


thanks...but money?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> thanks...but money?


It is a burden for us but not for Migration agents.


----------



## rumoncse (Sep 11, 2014)

I have got ACS result. consider 3 years experience and educational qualification then total ponts: 50. now must be get IELTS point 7 each band. please suggest me how to get???????????


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I had similar situation like you. I attempted few times and then succeeded @ IELTS. Give mock as much as possible. Quality IELTS exam mock center is Saint Jones @ Lalmatia. After i practiced a lot there, i observed significant improvement. 
I suggest you take preparation by yourself at first then give an exam. Who know, you may have good English skills. If you dont get then admit for mock exams.



rumoncse said:


> I have got ACS result. consider 3 years experience and educational qualification then total ponts: 50. now must be get IELTS point 7 each band. please suggest me how to get???????????


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

rumoncse said:


> I have got ACS result. consider 3 years experience and educational qualification then total ponts: 50. now must be get IELTS point 7 each band. please suggest me how to get???????????



PRACTICE as much as Possible 

DO NOT Study before exam Night 

read good samples of good Writing IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

You can try for PTE Academic instead of IELTS. 
PTE 50= IELTS 6.0
PTE 65 = IELTS 7.0
PTE 79 =IELTS 8.0


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am trying to calculate points for a friend of mine as following:

Age: 25–32 = 30 points
IELTS: 8/8/8/8 = 20 points
Qualification: EEE = 10 points (assuming he doesn't get 15 points due to recent assessment regulations for Bangladeshis)
Experience: 0 = 0 points
Total: 60 points

1. Can he apply for the 189 PR?
2. Is experience a MUST for the Qualification assessment?


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

syeem said:


> Hello everyone, I am trying to calculate points for a friend of mine as following:
> 
> Age: 25–32 = 30 points
> IELTS: 8/8/8/8 = 20 points
> ...



If you get more info regarding question 2 then share it.....


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

syeem said:


> Hello everyone, I am trying to calculate points for a friend of mine as following:
> 
> Age: 25–32 = 30 points
> IELTS: 8/8/8/8 = 20 points
> ...


I've read the EA booklet thoroughly while preparing my CDR, and did not find any minimum requirement for work experience (unless you want your experience to be assessed).

Just to be sure, send an email to the assessing authority.


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

EA will assess you without experience. The problem is. How do you get 3 career episodes without any experience? 

I guess you can of you have had an extremely prolific student life with some complete research studies in your field. Otherwise I don't see it happening. I still suggest your ask EA directly u


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

erm... what's 3 career episode?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

erm... isn't he supposed to apply for EA assessment under Washington Accord category? 3 career episode's for CDR... EEE_Power, are you there? help please


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> erm... what's 3 career episode?


http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...ills Assessment/msa_booklet_november_2014.pdf

Read the booklet. Page 15 shows the steps for the CDR and they ask for 3 career episodes


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> erm... isn't he supposed to apply for EA assessment under Washington Accord category? 3 career episode's for CDR... EEE_Power, are you there? help please


Sorry my bad. I did my skills assessment under the Washington accord. It is really simple and the only job experience related requirement is that you send your resume/CV. They don't ask for proof of employment or reference letters. Just your resume, diploma, grades and passport.


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

gunflame said:


> Sorry my bad. I did my skills assessment under the Washington accord. It is really simple and the only job experience related requirement is that you send your resume/CV. They don't ask for proof of employment or reference letters. Just your resume, diploma, grades and passport.


Why is he going to apply through the Washington accord? Where did he get his degree? Which university?


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

4 year Bachelor degree in EEE from American International University-Bangladesh (AIUB). as per my understanding going through the EA booklet, he applies under Washington Accord category, right?


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> 4 year Bachelor degree in EEE from American International University-Bangladesh (AIUB). as per my understanding going through the EA booklet, he applies under Washington Accord category, right?


Don't know. I graduated in USA (Pennsylvania State University). Which is certified by ABET, which is a signatorie of the Washington Accord.

http://main.abet.org/aps/AccreditedProgramsDetails.aspx?OrganizationID=414

While his EE degree might be equivalent to an American degree, it is NOT an American degree. Therefore I do not believe it is part of the Washington Accord. He will have to look it up with more details and I don't believe EA has the answer

For example. I'm from Venezuela. I got a second engineering degree here, which I can have assessed to be valid both in Europe and in USA because of some international agreements that my university has with colleges in both parts of the world. However, these agreements are only valid for those territories. I do not automatically get an equivalency for Canada Australia Japan and the rest of the world because of their own individual agreements.

Think of it as a VISA. Just because you have an US visa it doesn't give you the right to travel to Canada without one.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

syeem said:


> Hello everyone, I am trying to calculate points for a friend of mine as following:
> 
> ,....
> 
> ...



Check your ANZSCO code experience requirement, depending on specific code u might need 3~5 yr full-time employment requirement


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> 4 year Bachelor degree in EEE from American International University-Bangladesh (AIUB). as per my understanding going through the EA booklet, he applies under Washington Accord category, right?


Bro...I am not sure what I'm writing whether it is correct or not, but is your friend about to receive an Australian masters degree this month????.....if so I think I know him....


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Bro...I am not sure what I'm writing whether it is correct or not, but is your friend about to receive an Australian masters degree this month????.....if so I think I know him....


sorry dude, you've got it wrong there


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

syeem said:


> sorry dude, you've got it wrong there




You might consider NAATI and SS.....it can give him 10pts......

As far as I remember for B.Sc. Engg. degree, you have to show 2 yrs of work experience for EA degree assessment.....you may check with the recent applicants for the best answer......

You hav to provide 3CDR and CPD for EA degree assessment.....


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Hello everyone, I am back from my one week trip in Sydney. I have tried to sum up my experience and tips below in as much detail as I could but feel free to ask questions if you have any.
> 
> 1. Airlines - I traveled on Singapore airlines. Return ticket cost me BDT 95k approximately. I would off course recommend this airlines to people as it has been one of the pleasant journeys I have had so far. Journey involved no delay what so ever.
> 
> ...




Very Helpful Post for everyone got PR


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Very Helpful Post for everyone got PR


Thanks. One just need to brush up their English skill to land up with a good job. Most of us have the other required skills anyway. Where are you heading to?


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

Dear All,

My timelines are as below.

I have applied on 31 January 2014 for subclass 189 with 70 points, and still waiting for the visa. Any idea how long it might take? The website for timing requirement states it takes three months, but I think that is not applicable in all situations.

================================
17 August 2013, Saturday: IELTS (7 in each module)
6 September 2013, Friday: Applied to ACS
4 December 2013, Wednesday: ACS result received
6 December 2013, Friday: EOI submitted
16 December 2013, Monday: EOI accepted
31 January 2014, Friday: Applied to immigration
6 March 2014, Thursday: CO asked for some more documents
13 March 2014, Thursday: CO set time bound to 30 April for submitting documents
20 May 2014, Tuesday: Team 13 asked for travel history and education
21 May 2014, Wednesday: Team 13 asked for clarification of gap in education
================================

Apparently since 21 May there had not been any requirements asked from them. Any email I send to the CO she says it is under processing. So I am confused where it is stuck. From the immi account website I see that medical requirements are clear for the applicant.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

When you sent mail to your CO?

I think, during Jan 15 you give a call to your team. For Bangladeshi applicants the standard timeline for 189 is 12 to 14 months. Hence, you can anticipate to have your decision by end of Jan 15. 



vondool said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My timelines are as below.
> 
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Experts,

I join this forum today and I have the following queries.

1. I have 60 poiint with ANZ,Code-261112 with 8 yrs 2 Months exp. How long it will take to get the visa invitation for systems analyst with 60 points only.
2. My wife is a Doctor and how can I manage 5 points from my partner. Does she need to pass the AMC examination?
3. State sponchor is very difficult to manage for systems analyst, hence I wonder whether they remove the systems analyst from the next year skill list :-(

Thanks.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Dear Mates,

I have one query regarding the contact address and telephone number of my employer in form 1221. I am working in a regional office located at a divisional town and my office head of this office issued the Reference letter for me but Head office of the company is in Dhaka. Now contact address of which office should I mentione in Form 1221. I suppose the corresponding executive at Head Office won't be able to answer about my details if DIBP make any query.

Your suggestion will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.
ZHossain.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Alhamdulillah!!!!

Got grant today.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.




Congrats...all the best

If you remember we recieved the same respond from IGIS on the same day. This morning you have got your grant, and I recieved request from CO for new PCC due to the fact that my previous were expired.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Congrats mate! Finally, this forum creator got the grant.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Finally! Welcome to the club dude!


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I join this forum today and I have the following queries.
> 
> ...


She requires to pass AMC.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


That is great! You deserve it, man! You suffered so much.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

vondool said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My timelines are as below.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, I have also got my invitation on 16 December, 2013. However, I have lodged my application on 20 December. Still waiting for my golden email.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> Congrats...all the best
> 
> If you remember we recieved the same respond from IGIS on the same day. This morning you have got your grant, and I recieved request from CO for new PCC due to the fact that my previous were expired.


Wish you get yours soon.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Alhamdulillah!!!! I was thinking of sending u a PM regarding your updates.. Congratulation bhaia!!!!! Truly happy for you...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey brother,
heartfelt congratulations. Wish you will have a prosperous life at Australia. 



num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Congrats ! 
I told you earlier that you would get your grant before Xmas closing! 



num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


bhaiya... big big congrats!!! i think like me we all were waiting for your grant.. as we could feel the tension you must have been feeling!! cheers to you and to your family!


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> When you sent mail to your CO?
> 
> I think, during Jan 15 you give a call to your team. For Bangladeshi applicants the standard timeline for 189 is 12 to 14 months. Hence, you can anticipate to have your decision by end of Jan 15.


Hi bdapplicant,

There had been mail correspondences about status updates during July 10, August 20, October 15, November 17 of this year (2014).

But thanks. From you and others, I see it is not before 12 to 14 months for Bangladeshi applicants. So have to wait.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Congratulations mate. Bring the party on :rapture:


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Congratulations. M too much happy for you.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sun10 said:


> Congrats mate! Finally, this forum creator got the grant.


I started the thread. But you guys make it live. Hope we all always in touch through this thread to guide others.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Congratulations....which state will you be moving in?


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Alhamdulliah.....party time.......


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Congratulations , a long waited, well deserved grant. Best wishes for your future journey.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Congratulations....which state will you be moving in?


Not yet decided.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Allhamdulillah,
Just get the visa grant two hours ago. Can not believe my eyes. Thank you my brothers of this forum. You are just rock. I always like to be in touch with you guys. Thank you again.

ACS Approval: 19-12-2013
Job Code: Software Engineer
NSW State Sponsorship: 07-10-2014
Visa Lodge: 10-10-2014
Direct Visa Grant: 03-12-2014


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

My Wife doesn't have functional english and she cant sit for IELTS in such a short time. I have decided to pay for her english. Now do I have to submit any statement saying I will be paying for her english or should I wait for CO? If I have to submit any kind of statement, does anyone have any sample or template of how it should be?

Also, I have options for paying from Aus with a Card with AUD currency, or from a US card with USD currency, which one would be cheaper. How can I know the conversion rate of AUD to USD that DIAC uses? I searched in google and found the rate like 1USD = 1.19 AUD. Do I get the same rate? Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

amin007 said:


> Allhamdulillah,
> Just get the visa grant two hours ago. Can not believe my eyes. Thank you my brothers of this forum. You are just rock. I always like to be in touch with you guys. Thank you again.
> 
> ACS Approval: 19-12-2013
> ...



Congrats...this is remarkable..190 visa less than 2 months


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Congrats...its a blessing...


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

joycse06 said:


> My Wife doesn't have functional english and she cant sit for IELTS in such a short time. I have decided to pay for her english. Now do I have to submit any statement saying I will be paying for her english or should I wait for CO?


You need to wait for CO's request. In his request he will give you two different options to pay. The first requires you to provide your credit card info and to authorize him to use this info to directly withdraw money from you card. The other requires you to make direct payment online via postbillpay. Both methods will charge you based on that day's exchange rate set by your credit card company.. Usually it is slightly higher than the official exchange rate for that day.. Hope it helps.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Seniors,

Is it possible to get any state sponsor having with the following:-

anzsco code:- 261112.
ACS Assessment:- 8 yrs B](15 points)-[/B]-still wating for second ACS assessment.
Ielts :- L-7, R-8,W-6,S-7 *(0 point)*
Age(30):- * [30 points]*
Graduate in CSE:*- [15 points]*

total point 60. 

as I heard that 189 takes long times for proccess specially Bangladesh in term of external verification, So I consider 190 for first proccessing.

NSW will have the next round feb,2015 but I am not sure whether this times they open anything for 261112.

Requesting help for information if it is known to anyone in terms of my anzsco code.

thanks


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

olways said:


> You need to wait for CO's request. In his request he will give you two different options to pay. The first requires you to provide your credit card info and to authorize him to use this info to directly withdraw money from you card. The other requires you to make direct payment online via postbillpay. Both methods will charge you based on that day's exchange rate set by your credit card company.. Usually it is slightly higher than the official exchange rate for that day.. Hope it helps.


That helps a lot. Thanks for the explanation. I will have someone else to pay for me and he wont share his credit card access with me. So I have to go with the second option, will share my account access with him and he will pay himself on behalf of me.

Thanks a lot again.


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Is it possible to get any state sponsor having with the following:-
> 
> ...


I was also waiting for NSW's state nomination application last time but failed to apply as they opened it for an hour maybe. I was shocked and was looking for other ways. Saw VIC was still sponsoring 261313(through limited) and as they don't charge for state nomination application and I had all the documents ready for NSW SS application applied for VIC nomination anyway without much hope.

I was surprised to get the successful result last month as I was not expecting anything. So look for other ways in other states too. You never know whats waiting for you.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats. That was really quick !!!!! 



amin007 said:


> Allhamdulillah,
> Just get the visa grant two hours ago. Can not believe my eyes. Thank you my brothers of this forum. You are just rock. I always like to be in touch with you guys. Thank you again.
> 
> ACS Approval: 19-12-2013
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a little query. Did you apply for NSW in the July intake? As far as i remember, there were severe competition for 1000 limited SSs and only few people were able to secure the SS. If that is the case for you, you are really lucky! 



amin007 said:


> Allhamdulillah,
> Just get the visa grant two hours ago. Can not believe my eyes. Thank you my brothers of this forum. You are just rock. I always like to be in touch with you guys. Thank you again.
> 
> ACS Approval: 19-12-2013
> ...


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Congratulations. It was a long way waiting.


----------



## syeem (Jul 29, 2013)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Is it possible to get any state sponsor having with the following:-
> 
> ...


8 years' experience by the age of 30!?!


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

amin007 said:


> Allhamdulillah,
> Just get the visa grant two hours ago. Can not believe my eyes. Thank you my brothers of this forum. You are just rock. I always like to be in touch with you guys. Thank you again.
> 
> ACS Approval: 19-12-2013
> ...


Congratulations . Best wishes to you.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.



Congratulations brother !! Wish you all the best .... I guess we are the only applicant left from Dec 2012 ....


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


CONGRATS  best of Luck.

You are the creator of this forum. Be regular and help other.

Welcome to the Club.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

CONGRATS 

Less then 2 months GRANT. Faster even for 190 applicants.

BEST of LUCK.




amin007 said:


> Allhamdulillah,
> Just get the visa grant two hours ago. Can not believe my eyes. Thank you my brothers of this forum. You are just rock. I always like to be in touch with you guys. Thank you again.
> 
> ACS Approval: 19-12-2013
> ...


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

amin007 said:


> Allhamdulillah,
> Just get the visa grant two hours ago. Can not believe my eyes. Thank you my brothers of this forum. You are just rock. I always like to be in touch with you guys. Thank you again.
> 
> ACS Approval: 19-12-2013
> ...


Congratulations mate. Wish you all the best


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

You are absolutely right brother. I was lucky enough to submit my application within that huge load. The whole 1000 applications were received within 45 minutes if I am not wrong and within 10 minutes of my submission the link was totally vanish.


bdapplicant said:


> I have a little query. Did you apply for NSW in the July intake? As far as i remember, there were severe competition for 1000 limited SSs and only few people were able to secure the SS. If that is the case for you, you are really lucky!


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


vondool said:


> Congratulations mate. Wish you all the best


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Yeah a really quick grant to have


Pothik said:


> CONGRATS
> 
> Less then 2 months GRANT. Faster even for 190 applicants.
> 
> BEST of LUCK.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


OZHope said:


> Congratulations . Best wishes to you.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


Zabeen said:


> Congrats...this is remarkable..190 visa less than 2 months


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

One of my friend is interested about migration to Aus, with a Bachelor (pass course) and Master in Management degree from National University......what ANZSCO code and what assessing authority can he use to assess his degree.....any one experienced with similar situation....any suggestions.....


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Your grant strengthen us!


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Congrats


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

kaemran said:


> Congrats


May be my external security checking for visa 189 start from today. One visa officer called in my office and communicate over phone with our Manager Admin about my application.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

MKIRESL said:


> May be my external security checking for visa 189 start from today. One visa officer called in my office and communicate over phone with our Manager Admin about my application.


It is ongoing for sure. It does not necessarily mean that it has started today. Background checking has many aspects. Employment verification is one part of it. Was it the Manager Admin who gave you the reference letter?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

1. When you submit your application? 
2. What did S/HE asked your manager?




MKIRESL said:


> May be my external security checking for visa 189 start from today. One visa officer called in my office and communicate over phone with our Manager Admin about my application.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> 1. When you submit your application?
> 2. What did S/HE asked your manager?


My application date 25th sep 2014. They asked details about my job experience. Responsibility. And yearly gross salary.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

1. Did the contact with the person who sign on your experience certificate? 
2. How did the communicate? Over TNT phone or Cell phone.

Sorry brother for making some queries. but since i am also under security check hence i am keen to know.



MKIRESL said:


> My application date 25th sep 2014. They asked details about my job experience. Responsibility. And yearly gross salary.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> 1. Did the contact with the person who sign on your experience certificate?
> 2. How did the communicate? Over TNT phone or Cell phone.
> 
> Sorry brother for making some queries. but since i am also under security check hence i am keen to know.


Security check does not have anything to do with employment verification. Employment verification is done randomly if an applicant claims points for job experience. Best way to avoid verification is to supply DIBP with many job related evidences such as payslips, bank statements, tax certificates, reference letter, appointment letter etc.

Security check is more to do with issues related to national security.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

Dear bdapplicant. 

My department head sign my experience letter but they communicate with our HR manager over T & T.

Dear Australia 1.

I hv uploaded all documents u have mentioned before my processing team allocation.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Dear bdapplicant.
> 
> My department head sign my experience letter but they communicate with our HR manager over T & T.
> 
> ...


Dear Seniors,

I have one query regardig the communication with HR manager. I have over 8 yrs experience, so do they call all my employers or they will call my last or current employer.

it is very difficult to get in touch again with my first employer from where I resign 6 yrs back


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

DIBP will verify all the experiences from which you are claiming points regardless of current or ex employer. 


amar_klanti said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have one query regardig the communication with HR manager. I have over 8 yrs experience, so do they call all my employers or they will call my last or current employer.
> 
> it is very difficult to get in touch again with my first employer from where I resign 6 yrs back


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

Got My PCC today, and found a spelling mistake in my name. What do I do now? Do I have to go through the same cumbersome procedure again or is there a shortcut as they verified my identity few days ago.

It's their mistake and I have to suffer for it. Can anyone advise what should I do now? 

Also I am currently living in Uttara, Dhaka , but my MRP passport has my permanent address of my village and my NID has my Uni address of Rajshahi. Is there anyway I can get my PCC done from DMP, in that case what will I need?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

My case was similar to you for addresses. I just took a Citizenship Certificate from Uttara city council office. 
Do the same and get PCC from DMP after 7 days. 


joycse06 said:


> Got My PCC today, and found a spelling mistake in my name. What do I do now? Do I have to go through the same cumbersome procedure again or is there a shortcut as they verified my identity few days ago.
> 
> It's their mistake and I have to suffer for it. Can anyone advise what should I do now?
> 
> Also I am currently living in Uttara, Dhaka , but my MRP passport has my permanent address of my village and my NID has my Uni address of Rajshahi. Is there anyway I can get my PCC done from DMP, in that case what will I need?


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> My case was similar to you for addresses. I just took a Citizenship Certificate from Uttara city council office.
> Do the same and get PCC from DMP after 7 days.


Did you have to do anything special in Uttara City Council like bribing the clerk or anything to get the citizenship certificate? Did police verified your address in Uttara? I live in Sector 12. Is the City council same for all sectors and where is it located?

Do they ask for any kind of Proof of living in Uttara? Also where did you deposit the money with the Govt. Chalan? The sonali bank branch at Rajlakkhi said no to me last time I went there.

Sorry for asking too many questions and thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Did you have to do anything special in Uttara City Council like bribing the clerk or anything to get the citizenship certificate? *Speed-money is everywhere you know, I think.* 

Did police verified your address in Uttara? I live in Sector 12. Is the City council same for all sectors and where is it located?
*No police verification is required for this citizenship Certificate. Electric /gas / TNT bill may required. Same for all sector and near rail gate, no far from Ajampur bus-stand. * 

Do they ask for any kind of Proof of living in Uttara? Also where did you deposit the money with the Govt. Chalan? The sonali bank branch at Rajlakkhi said no to me last time I went there.
*I deposited at New-market branch, you may find closer somewhere! *


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Did police verified your address in Uttara? I live in Sector 12. Is the City council same for all sectors and where is it located?
> *No police verification is required for this citizenship Certificate. Electric /gas / TNT bill may required. Same for all sector and near rail gate, no far from Ajampur bus-stand. *


Thanks for all the info. I was asking if police verification was done for the Police Clearance Certificate after submitting to DMP or they just give the certificate to you after 7 days.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

joycse06 said:


> Thanks for all the info. I was asking if police verification was done for the Police Clearance Certificate after submitting to DMP or they just give the certificate to you after 7 days.


Yes, Police verification is must for PCC.


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes, Police verification is must for PCC.


 I had to bribe them once in my district already. Have to pay them again. 

God knows how much they will ask for this time. They work in capital they will must have more demands. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!
> 
> Got grant today.


Fe amanillah. Which state?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rezaul87 said:


> Fe amanillah. Which state?


Syd or Mel.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi All, 
After a long time I am posting here in this forum. I hope you people remembers me. After a long waiting of 18 months I got the grant but it was a half of the battle to win. I arrived Sydeny 1st November of this year and then faced the reality of finding a new job. I am from Software Engineer profession and after a hectic one month job search I was able to secure a job yesterday as Senior software developer in a financial organization. Thanks to Allah for that. The reason why I am writing to day is to give some advice to my fellow brothers who are waiting for grants. Here are those 

1. I wasted lot of time thinking when I will get grant instead of preparing myself for interview here. here job interview for Software professional specially for those dont have local experience starts with either by technical assignment or online test which are difficult. So guys, sharp your teeth on whatever technology you are working on and write code everyday for practice. 

2. As online tests are difficult usually they go for IKM test which in my opinion very difficult to get 80 above and most companies ask for marks 80-85. Please whatever technology you are working on brush up your theory and clear the concept. Remember here there is no short cut to get a good pay job other than being technically sound and having clear concept what you do.

3. Please don't waste time like me just checking mail and going to immi account and thinking when grant will happen. It will happen that is not a difficult part but getting job is the most difficult part here if u dont have any local experience. 

Hope it helps for brothers who willing to come Australia as a Software Professional.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Great news. Congrats for the job and thanks for the advise 



inlhmia said:


> Hi All,
> After a long time I am posting here in this forum. I hope you people remembers me. After a long waiting of 18 months I got the grant but it was a half of the battle to win. I arrived Sydeny 1st November of this year and then faced the reality of finding a new job. I am from Software Engineer profession and after a hectic one month job search I was able to secure a job yesterday as Senior software developer in a financial organization. Thanks to Allah for that. The reason why I am writing to day is to give some advice to my fellow brothers who are waiting for grants. Here are those
> 
> 1. I wasted lot of time thinking when I will get grant instead of preparing myself for interview here. here job interview for Software professional specially for those dont have local experience starts with either by technical assignment or online test which are difficult. So guys, sharp your teeth on whatever technology you are working on and write code everyday for practice.
> ...


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Hi All,
> After a long time I am posting here in this forum. I hope you people remembers me. After a long waiting of 18 months I got the grant but it was a half of the battle to win. I arrived Sydeny 1st November of this year and then faced the reality of finding a new job. I am from Software Engineer profession and after a hectic one month job search I was able to secure a job yesterday as Senior software developer in a financial organization. Thanks to Allah for that. The reason why I am writing to day is to give some advice to my fellow brothers who are waiting for grants. Here are those
> 
> 1. I wasted lot of time thinking when I will get grant instead of preparing myself for interview here. here job interview for Software professional specially for those dont have local experience starts with either by technical assignment or online test which are difficult. So guys, sharp your teeth on whatever technology you are working on and write code everyday for practice.
> ...


Thanks for such an informative and advising post. Of course proud of your success as a BD bcoz we r used to hearing there is no option except odd job.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

ZHossain said:


> Thanks for such an informative and advising post. Of course proud of your success as a BD bcoz we r used to hearing there is no option except odd job.


Bro Hossain,
People who say that there is no option but odd job is actually looser here ( I am only talking abt IT professional) . They misguide others. Some people misguided me as well saying that Ozs are racist and they will not give job to you. My advise please don't loose hope and you have to stick to job searching. I had 6 interviews so far and out of 6, 4 I was rejected and 2 I got offer. So there are plenty of jobs for IT line, you just have to be patient.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Bro Hossain,
> People who say that there is no option but odd job is actually looser here ( I am only talking abt IT professional) . They misguide others. Some people misguided me as well saying that Ozs are racist and they will not give job to you. My advise please don't loose hope and you have to stick to job searching. I had 6 interviews so far and out of 6, 4 I was rejected and 2 I got offer. So there are plenty of jobs for IT line, you just have to be patient.


Nice, thanks bro INLHMIA.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Bro Hossain,
> People who say that there is no option but odd job is actually looser here ( I am only talking abt IT professional) . They misguide others. Some people misguided me as well saying that Ozs are racist and they will not give job to you. My advise please don't loose hope and you have to stick to job searching. I had 6 interviews so far and out of 6, 4 I was rejected and 2 I got offer. So there are plenty of jobs for IT line, you just have to be patient.


Can you say something about the expenses??


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

shukti said:


> Can you say something about the expenses??


It is damn expensive city to live specially if you don't have job. 2 bed room house will cost you minimum 380-450 per week. Abt food, 12 eggs will cost you around 3 dollar. Outside food is bit expensive. Minimum 10 dollar per person for any decent lunch or dinner.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dear Brother,
Thank you for the update. Recently I get the visa grant. Now in process of planning to future. I have a query. Is it possible to attend interview from bd. For an example: I applied from seek.com and I attend job interview from bd. Is it possible?


inlhmia said:


> Bro Hossain,
> People who say that there is no option but odd job is actually looser here ( I am only talking abt IT professional) . They misguide others. Some people misguided me as well saying that Ozs are racist and they will not give job to you. My advise please don't loose hope and you have to stick to job searching. I had 6 interviews so far and out of 6, 4 I was rejected and 2 I got offer. So there are plenty of jobs for IT line, you just have to be patient.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

amin007 said:


> Dear Brother,
> Thank you for the update. Recent I get the visa grant. Now in process of planning to future. I have a query. Is it possible to attend interview from bd. For an example: I applied from seek.com and I attend job interview from bd. Is it possible?


I think possibility is very low. Agent will not bother you to call if the address and phone number is not from Australia.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> It is damn expensive city to live specially if you don't have job. 2 bed room house will cost you minimum 380-450 per week. Abt food, 12 eggs will cost you around 3 dollar. Outside food is bit expensive. Minimum 10 dollar per person for any decent lunch or dinner.


Bhaiya what will be approximately totall monthly expenses..


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

shukti said:


> Bhaiya what will be approximately totall monthly expenses..


I am still not sure as I am lucky enough to stay in my friend house since I am here. Bt roughly I can estimate like this

1. Rent 1600 (2 bed unit)
2. Utility Bill 100 (minimum with no AC)
3. Food: 600-700 (varies depending family member)
4. Public Transportation: 200-300 per person (this thing hurts me lot)

This is what I can think of so far.


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

ZHossain said:


> inlhmia said:
> 
> 
> > Bro Hossain,
> ...


Bro, can you please tell me what technology/stack you work on? 
I just applied for 190 as Software Engineer, currently working on the LAMP stack primarily with minor experience on Android and IOS app development. Can you suggest me how can I start preparing for interview? How/Where can I get some idea about the type of questions they ask in interview or you get in online exams? Should I try to know basics of many things or concentrate on gathering deep knowledge on something specific like PHP? Thanks in advance.


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

joycse06 said:


> Bro, can you please tell me what technology/stack you work on?
> I just applied for 190 as Software Engineer, currently working on the LAMP stack primarily with minor experience on Android and IOS app development. Can you suggest me how can I start preparing for interview? How/Where can I get some idea about the type of questions they ask in interview or you get in online exams? Should I try to know basics of many things or concentrate on gathering deep knowledge on something specific like PHP? Thanks in advance.


Bro Joy,
I am from .Net, C# Asp.net, javascript and Angularjs technology stack. I see the ratio for demand of .net is higher than any other technologies here. However, now, the Front End developer (from javascript fromwork especially Angularjs, Knockout, Backbone and NodeJs) are highest in demand. If you have good command of javascript frameworks job will run after you. So prepare yourself in that direction.

Unfortunately for online exam you have to be on your own. Which means no book or guide to prepare. What I realized after sitting 5 online IKM exam is that you must have clear concept on what you do and you must have touched all the areas of that particular technology. Please search about IKM online test. 

Hope it will help.


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Bro Joy,
> I am from .Net, C# Asp.net, javascript and Angularjs technology stack. I see the ratio for demand of .net is higher than any other technologies here. However, now, the Front End developer (from javascript fromwork especially Angularjs, Knockout, Backbone and NodeJs) are highest in demand. If you have good command of javascript frameworks job will run after you. So prepare yourself in that direction.
> 
> Unfortunately for online exam you have to be on your own. Which means no book or guide to prepare. What I realized after sitting 5 online IKM exam is that you must have clear concept on what you do and you must have touched all the areas of that particular technology. Please search about IKM online test.
> ...


Thanks for the guidance. I have also noticed that in my short research of IT jobs. But .NET is not an option for me. I am still pretty new in Software Development and know basics of many things but kinda master of none. IKM doesn't provide any kind of PHP or JS assessment it seems from this page IKM : IT Assessments, TeckChek

I am planning to do Zend certification on PHP which can help maybe. Thanks anyway. I will start relearning both PHP and JS from scratch soon and will prepare as much as I can before I land there.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

amin007 said:


> Dear Brother,
> Thank you for the update. Recently I get the visa grant. Now in process of planning to future. I have a query. Is it possible to attend interview from bd. For an example: I applied from seek.com and I attend job interview from bd. Is it possible?


Yes you can attend and they offer video conferencing interview.

I have faced one.

But as said probability is low.


----------



## starter_189 (Oct 27, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> May be my external security checking for visa 189 start from today. One visa officer called in my office and communicate over phone with our Manager Admin about my application.


Could you please tell me you timeline? I mean when visa app lodged? WHEN CO assigned? 189/190?
When the officer made the phone call?


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

joycse06 said:


> Thanks for the guidance. I have also noticed that in my short research of IT jobs. But .NET is not an option for me. I am still pretty new in Software Development and know basics of many things but kinda master of none. IKM doesn't provide any kind of PHP or JS assessment it seems from this page IKM : IT Assessments, TeckChek
> 
> I am planning to do Zend certification on PHP which can help maybe. Thanks anyway. I will start relearning both PHP and JS from scratch soon and will prepare as much as I can before I land there.


Certification might help you to make your CV short listed. One thing I found here is that you don't need to be master of your technology if you are not applying for Senior Software Engineer role. Another thing I forgot to mention that they also take programming aptitude test which is technology agnostic. IKM has one and this is all about programming logic, pattern matching and IQ. Not all companies do that but good software companies take test like this. When you are in Australia IT job market you find yourself in a battleground where you have to compete with people from all around the world. Everyday 100s of professionals are adding to market and they are hitting the same positions. I am not trying to scare you or anybody but just telling you the worst case situation that you might face to get a job here. It is best to prepare for the toughest test then relying on luck to get job.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello guys,

Recently my wife has become pregnant after two months I lodged my visa application. Now do I have to inform DIBP about this through form 1022 or will it be enough if I inform them after the baby is born. Please suggest..


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Certification might help you to make your CV short listed. One thing I found here is that you don't need to be master of your technology if you are not applying for Senior Software Engineer role. Another thing I forgot to mention that they also take programming aptitude test which is technology agnostic. IKM has one and this is all about programming logic, pattern matching and IQ. Not all companies do that but good software companies take test like this. When you are in Australia IT job market you find yourself in a battleground where you have to compete with people from all around the world. Everyday 100s of professionals are adding to market and they are hitting the same positions. I am not trying to scare you or anybody but just telling you the worst case situation that you might face to get a job here. It is best to prepare for the toughest test then relying on luck to get job.


Thanks bro for depicting the real picture. I would rather get scared now and prepare hard out of fear than wandering aimlessly later after landing there. I will start revisiting basic algorithms and data structures and other Basic CS things.

Thanks again for writing in details. I also want to prepare for the worst and got a guideline from your detailed posts.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Can you please share your timeline with us. You can edit your signature from Quick links---> edit signature.
> 
> Why did team 13 contacted with you? Team 13 contacted with me too for clarification in study gap of my husband.


Who is the primary applicant ? You or ur husband? I am asking because I might be facing the same prob. My husband has a huge study gap


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

diprain said:


> Who is the primary applicant ? You or ur husband? I am asking because I might be facing the same prob. My husband has a huge study gap


I am the primary applicant. My husband is dependent. DIBP will surely inquire about your husbands study gap, like what he did for that time period? how he financially supported himself? proof of employment or financial support etc.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> I am the primary applicant. My husband is dependent. DIBP will surely inquire about your husbands study gap, like what he did for that time period? how he financially supported himself? proof of employment or financial support etc.


Oh my god! Is there any chance to deny the visa due to this reason? And may I ask wht did u reply in response to their query? Coz my husband has no definite reason for study gap. He was involved in std politics at that time. So wht should I answer? I need a suggestion. Thnx


----------



## tamsam21 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello, I want your valuable suggestion... I have work experience of 5yrs++. Among these 4yrs as MIS and 1yr+ as IT business analyst(continue). All these experience in a single company. But my education not from IT. I have done BBA MBA. now I want to assess my job by vetassess under occupation Organisation & Methods Analyst or Management Consultant. I want to apply for 190 visa. So I want to know if I apply for assessment to vetassess, will they reduce my experience for my working at IT as business analyst?? Another thing is that.. My job titles of MIS & business analyst doesn't match with DIBP occupation title. Will it create any problem while assessing by vetassess.??? Please suggest me whether it would be worth to apply for assessment at vetassess with my current situation..??


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I communicated with DIBP over phone today and they said my application is still under security check conducted by an external agency that may take up to 18 months. I am running my 8 months. Don't know how to pass another 10 months!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I communicated with DIBP over phone today and they said my application is still under security check conducted by an external agency that may take up to 18 months. I am running my 8 months. Don't know how to pass another 10 months!


I know how it feels. We all went through the same. Please keep your expectation low. If your case is straightforward you can expect to be granted anytime between 12 to 18 months from submission of your application. 

In the meantime, do not worry about these much. Also stop logging into immi account every second, if there is any change you will be notified in an email. Best is to spend as much time as possible with your family as you may be leaving them forever if your visa gets granted.


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

tamsam21 said:


> Hello, I want your valuable suggestion... I have work experience of 5yrs++. Among these 4yrs as MIS and 1yr+ as IT business analyst(continue). All these experience in a single company. But my education not from IT. I have done BBA MBA. now I want to assess my job by vetassess under occupation Organisation & Methods Analyst or Management Consultant. I want to apply for 190 visa. So I want to know if I apply for assessment to vetassess, will they reduce my experience for my working at IT as business analyst?? Another thing is that.. My job titles of MIS & business analyst doesn't match with DIBP occupation title. Will it create any problem while assessing by vetassess.??? Please suggest me whether it would be worth to apply for assessment at vetassess with my current situation..??


As I know job title is always not important, the job description is important. Write the job description as per the assessed occupation. 

Decrease or not to decrease is totally matter of them. you write as better as possible for the job description.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I communicated with DIBP over phone today and they said my application is still under security check conducted by an external agency that may take up to 18 months. I am running my 8 months. Don't know how to pass another 10 months!


Sorry to hear that....take it easy and involve yourself with something interesting....
I lodged my application couple of months ago.....so don't know how long I have to wait......still hoping that it will be sooner than later....because my claims were very straight forward...May the Almighty saves us from the boredom of waiting and bestow the early grants to all of us


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> May the Almighty saves us from the boredom of waiting and bestow the early grants to all of us


Ameen!


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

diprain said:


> Oh my god! Is there any chance to deny the visa due to this reason? And may I ask wht did u reply in response to their query? Coz my husband has no definite reason for study gap. He was involved in std politics at that time. So wht should I answer? I need a suggestion. Thnx



They will check whether your husband has any criminal records from police clearance certificate. 

I dont know what to say. My husband's gap was 1 year and we wrote the true fact. He had been preparing for admission test in buet as he was unsuccessful for the first time. His brother supported him financially. And about 3 months employment gap after graduatin, he was applying for license and worked as an associate architect. My husband took a reference letter from his senior professional architect , who was also his referee in getting the license from Institute of Architects , Bangladesh. So what we submitted authentic information . Dibp will double check if they suspect any falsified information. And lastly after the lodgement of visa application, it is immaterial whether you are a primary applicant or secondary. Everyone will be treated separately. And if one of your dependent is rejected, you and other dependents will be rejected too.


----------



## rumoncse (Sep 11, 2014)

please share details about 489 subclass


----------



## Sonakshi (Dec 7, 2014)

is there any bangladeshi spouse applicant??


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sonakshi said:


> is there any bangladeshi spouse applicant??


Do you mean to say 'female' applicant?


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> They will check whether your husband has any criminal records from police clearance certificate.
> 
> I dont know what to say. My husband's gap was 1 year and we wrote the true fact. He had been preparing for admission test in buet as he was unsuccessful for the first time. His brother supported him financially. And about 3 months employment gap after graduatin, he was applying for license and worked as an associate architect. My husband took a reference letter from his senior professional architect , who was also his referee in getting the license from Institute of Architects , Bangladesh. So what we submitted authentic information . Dibp will double check if they suspect any falsified information. And lastly after the lodgement of visa application, it is immaterial whether you are a primary applicant or secondary. Everyone will be treated separately. And if one of your dependent is rejected, you and other dependents will be rejected too.


If the Gap is less than a year than don't panic......but if the gap in study and employment is more than a year than you must explain everything in details....as far as I can tell the gaps were legit in your husband's case and supported by elder brother is also acceptable.....one thing is disturbing about your hubby is being involved in politics....don't mention it if he was a normal activist.....but if he held some rank in the group he supported then better to disclose it thoroughly....It might cause you some delay but I don't see any reason for rejection....


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> If the Gap is less than a year than don't panic......but if the gap in study and employment is more than a year than you must explain everything in details....as far as I can tell the gaps were legit in your husband's case and supported by elder brother is also acceptable.....one thing is disturbing about your hubby is being involved in politics....don't mention it if he was a normal activist.....but if he held some rank in the group he supported then better to disclose it thoroughly....It might cause you some delay but I don't see any reason for rejection....


Just read your signature that you did your skill assessment from ACCA. How was this possible?


----------



## Sonakshi (Dec 7, 2014)

doesn't matter male or female...just wanted to find out people who are in similar situation like me...i am a female spouse visa 100/300 applicant


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Just read your signature that you did your skill assessment from ACCA. How was this possible?


Sorry I did not understand your question....so can you paraphrase it please....I will try to answer it I have the info....


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

His ques is who is your occupation skill assessment body?



mikjc6 said:


> Sorry I did not understand your question....so can you paraphrase it please....I will try to answer it I have the info....


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> His ques is who is your occupation skill assessment body?


ACCA Australia - Association of Chartered Certified Accountants Australia


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> ACCA Australia - Association of Chartered Certified Accountants Australia


How is this possible? Cpa, icaa and ipa are the only ones allowed to do skill assessment for Accountants.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> How is this possible? Cpa, icaa and ipa are the only ones allowed to do skill assessment for Accountants.


Migration assessment - check this link....


----------



## Sonakshi (Dec 7, 2014)

Sonakshi said:


> mikjc6 said:
> 
> 
> > Migration assessment - check this link....
> ...


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

I guess I typed iiit wrong twice, it is ICAA - Instiitute of Chartered Accountants Australia...is the assessment body.....


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

My vevo is showing error message. But my spouse and baby are okay. I already mailed to CO. Anybody there experiencing similar problem?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

My Tax Document and Wife's Education Document were requested on 25/08/2014 and on Submitted: 28/08/2014. Till this Sunday it was showing "required" even after the submission. Yesterday, i called DIBP regarding the status of my visa and they said the external check that initiated on July 2014 is still going on and will take upto 12-18 months.

Today when i logon to immi- my Progress of Tax Document and Wife's Education Document is showing as "Received" instead of "Required" previously shown and the date is showing as "6th December, 2012".
Does that means something?


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> My Tax Document and Wife's Education Document were requested on 25/08/2014 and on Submitted: 28/08/2014. Till this Sunday it was showing "required" even after the submission. Yesterday, i called DIBP regarding the status of my visa and they said the external check that initiated on July 2014 is still going on and will take upto 12-18 months.
> 
> Today when i logon to immi- my Progress of Tax Document and Wife's Education Document is showing as "Received" instead of "Required" previously shown and the date is showing as "6th December, 2012".
> Does that means something?


My 2nd PCC was always showing 'Required' from the moment I uploaded it. Even the morning I received visa grant email, the status was the same. 

I don't think it means something, but pray for you that it mean a quick grant......


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> My Tax Document and Wife's Education Document were requested on....?


They have updated your application with your recent docs. This means nothing. I have had this a year ago and I am still waiting.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Brother, thanks a ton for your wish and pray. Since i lodged my application on April 2014 and my form 80 was asked on july 15 and then after my security check was initiated on August 2014 hence actually before April 2015 i am not expecting the grant. But, you know what, any changes bring some hope, unrealistic hope to have grant before April 2015.



Waiting21.7 said:


> My 2nd PCC was always showing 'Required' from the moment I uploaded it. Even the morning I received visa grant email, the status was the same.
> 
> I don't think it means something, but pray for you that it mean a quick grant......


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Brother, thanks a ton for your wish and pray. Since i lodged my application on April 2014 and my form 80 was asked on july 15 and then after my security check was initiated on August 2014 hence actually before April 2015 i am not expecting the grant. But, you know what, any changes bring some hope, unrealistic hope to have grant before April 2015.


Brother, I will share from my experience.....I also had these fake/unrealistic hope and was regular in checking forums and immi account, even I did the same after my grant......Now I can feel that I just put myself under extreme stress....its just a sickness.....I didn't do any good to me neither it speed up my file processing.......

My advice to you brother not to fall in this sickness........grant will come automatically once it is time......concentrate on your regular work and look after your family.....enjoy your life........if CO asks for anything, just raise your voice in the forum and you will get the best answers within a day.......


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Waiting21.7 said:


> Brother, I will share from my experience..........


This is indeed the best piece of advice I have got from this forum. Today I felt so miserable after I called them again. I think you are absolutely right. I need to go back to my own life, live in a real world and stop thinking about my application. My existing life is full of blessings for which I should be thankful for. I regret wasting my entire year on this fantasy in my head. Thank you once again.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> If the Gap is less than a year than don't panic......but if the gap in study and employment is more than a year than you must explain everything in details....as far as I can tell the gaps were legit in your husband's case and supported by elder brother is also acceptable.....one thing is disturbing about your hubby is being involved in politics....don't mention it if he was a normal activist.....but if he held some rank in the group he supported then better to disclose it thoroughly....It might cause you some delay but I don't see any reason for rejection....


I think you got me wrong. My husband was not involved in politics , rather I was talking about diprain's case. You mixed diprain's husband with my husband. LOLZ Please see my answer. Thank you.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> My Tax Document and Wife's Education Document were requested on 25/08/2014 and on Submitted: 28/08/2014. Till this Sunday it was showing "required" even after the submission. Yesterday, i called DIBP regarding the status of my visa and they said the external check that initiated on July 2014 is still going on and will take upto 12-18 months.
> 
> Today when i logon to immi- my Progress of Tax Document and Wife's Education Document is showing as "Received" instead of "Required" previously shown and the date is showing as "6th December, 2012".
> Does that means something?


additional docs like tax docs, partner's educational docs , do they required in 190 also?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

It's the requirement of CO. They may ask it @ any visa type.



diprain said:


> additional docs like tax docs, partner's educational docs , do they required in 190 also?


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

Dear all Bangladesh applicants,

I have recieved my grant this morning.

Even if I am not from Bangladesh I wish to take you all for sharing information as this forum and topic was my safe place during this waiting period. 

Waiting visa decision is not an easy, and only those who experienced that really knows how hard it is.

I do not know anyone from Banglades, but I have nothing but respect for you as you all are so positive during this waiting period and especially how you support each other. 

I wish you luck all...

Application date 10 Sept 2013
Grant Date 09 Dec 2014

Information...Bosnian and Herzegovian applicants are waiting for around 12 months for external checks and around 3 months for DIBP internal processing.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> My Tax Document and Wife's Education Document were requested on 25/08/2014 and on Submitted: 28/08/2014. Till this Sunday it was showing "required" even after the submission. Yesterday, i called DIBP regarding the status of my visa and they said the external check that initiated on July 2014 is still going on and will take upto 12-18 months.
> 
> Today when i logon to immi- my Progress of Tax Document and Wife's Education Document is showing as "Received" instead of "Required" previously shown and the date is showing as "6th December, 2012".
> Does that means something?


Is it 6th December 2012? Or 2014?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

you are right it is 2014



MKIRESL said:


> Is it 6th December 2012? Or 2014?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats



Urlacher said:


> Dear all Bangladesh applicants,
> 
> I have recieved my grant this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I think it's not mandatory. My little knowledge says that. Waiting for other experience member's opinion.



diprain said:


> oh ic. ok thanks. is it mandatory for all or depends on CO? i mean to say is it common for all or CO may ask if he/she have any doubts?


----------



## tauhid0537 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dear all,
Its 1 month after 2nd PCC upload, still copy/paste reply of the status query. Its been 14 months, this waiting is killing me.

Tauhid


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulations and all the best for your future home in Australia.. Thanks for your kind words, mate..


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

Urlacher said:


> Dear all Bangladesh applicants,
> 
> I have recieved my grant this morning.
> 
> ...


That's great news mate  Good to hear that.

Do you mind sharing with us which date were you first contacted by Team 13 (If you were at at)?


----------



## Pothik (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats 




urlacher said:


> dear all bangladesh applicants,
> 
> i have recieved my grant this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Urlacher said:


> Dear all Bangladesh applicants,
> 
> I have recieved my grant this morning.
> 
> ...


It feels so good to know bout grant spcly of someone similar timeline as mine.Congrats!!!! when are u planning to move? and when did ur security check started? did co mail u when started?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Urlacher said:


> Dear all Bangladesh applicants,
> 
> I have recieved my grant this morning.
> 
> ...


Hey it's wonderful that you got your grant...congratulations!!


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

*What are the milestones till citizenship ?*

Hi,
Can anyone please inform me the major milestones after anyone gets the PR visa ? Like -

1.If some one gets GRANT then he/she will get PR visa (but what is the duration of the visa & what are the benefits/facilities visa holder will get in AUS before becoming a CITIZEN)?
2. I assume the PR visa holder will need to enter AUS before Initial Entry Date and can come back to BD again. How the IED is calculated?
3. Is there any permanent entry date?
4. How to apply for CITIZENSHIP after moving permanently? Do visa holder need to apply/pay/sit-an-exam to get it ?
5. Is getting CITIZENSHIP means to get AUS passport?

Please add points if I miss anything.
Sorry for so may questions but it will help me to understand the next steps better.


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

bd_noel said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please inform me the major milestones after anyone gets the PR visa ? Like -
> 
> 1.If some one gets GRANT then he/she will get PR visa (but what is the duration of the visa & what are the benefits/facilities visa holder will get in AUS before becoming a CITIZEN)?
> ...


1. PR visa is valid for 5 years from the day of grant (for onshore applicants) and from the date of your initial entry in Australia (for offshore applicants). On the PR visa, you are eligible for:

stay in Australia indefinitely
work and study in Australia
enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses
apply for Australian citizenship (if you are eligible)
sponsor eligible relatives for permanent residence
travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Australia).
2. IED is normally calculated based on the expiry of your medicals and police clearances (whichever one is expiring earliest). Expiry of Meds and PCC is 1 year from when they were first done or issued.
3. Yes, the visa allows you to stay in Australia indefinitely but you have the freedom to travel in and out of Australia for 5 years only. After that time you may continue to legally reside in Australia, but to travel out you may need a different Visa (Like a Resident Return Visa)
4. Information on citizenship can be found at the citizenship website online.
5. After you've become an Australian citizen, you may decide to get an Australian passport to travel abroad.


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

bd_noel said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please inform me the major milestones after anyone gets the PR visa ? Like -
> 
> 1.If some one gets GRANT then he/she will get PR visa (but what is the duration of the visa & what are the benefits/facilities visa holder will get in AUS before becoming a CITIZEN)?
> ...


Australian Citizenship – Migrant with permanent residence for citizenship information and Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157) for return resident visa.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> Dear all Bangladesh applicants,
> 
> I have recieved my grant this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate . Best wishes for your future journey. Don't forget to share your experience when you are in Australia .


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Dear All,
Today is my first day at job in Australia. This was the day what I have been waiting for since the day I applied. It has been a long and painful journey but this forum had helped me to gain mental strength while waiting for grant. May Allah give all of u quick grant and a quick job in Australia.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Dear All,
> Today is my first day at job in Australia. This was the day what I have been waiting for since the day I applied. It has been a long and painful journey but this forum had helped me to gain mental strength while waiting for grant. May Allah give all of u quick grant and a quick job in Australia.


Goodluck, well done and congratulations


----------



## inlhmia (Jan 22, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Goodluck, well done and congratulations


Thanks.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,

We sent an email to our CO two weeks ago regarding our Form 80. We uploaded the forms long ago but our panel was showing a link requesting our form 80s. Anyways, they have replied to that mail acknowledging that they have received the forms and they asked for form 1221 and CV for both me and my husband.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

inlhmia said:


> Dear All,
> Today is my first day at job in Australia. This was the day what I have been waiting for since the day I applied. It has been a long and painful journey but this forum had helped me to gain mental strength while waiting for grant. May Allah give all of u quick grant and a quick job in Australia.


Congratulations. Best wishes for your journey.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We sent an email to our CO two weeks ago regarding our Form 80. We uploaded the forms long ago but our panel was showing a link requesting our form 80s. Anyways, they have replied to that mail acknowledging that they have received the forms and they asked for form 1221 and CV for both me and my husband.


CV? Hmm.... They never asked me for that.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We sent an email to our CO two weeks ago regarding our Form 80. We uploaded the forms long ago but our panel was showing a link requesting our form 80s. Anyways, they have replied to that mail acknowledging that they have received the forms and they asked for form 1221 and CV for both me and my husband.


Hv u received this mail from your existing processing team or a new one? With in short time may be your external security checking will start.


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

ZHossain said:


> How was it possible? You received your grant in only 7 days. At all it sounds good.
> Were you an on shore applicant?
> 
> 
> SRS 489 aplied on 18.10.14, no update yet.


I am from Bangladesh & always in here, till now.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

inlhmia said:


> Dear All,
> Today is my first day at job in Australia. This was the day what I have been waiting for since the day I applied. It has been a long and painful journey but this forum had helped me to gain mental strength while waiting for grant. May Allah give all of u quick grant and a quick job in Australia.


Dear inlhmia, Congratulations. Wish you a very prosperous life there. I am also a Software Developer and waiting for about 24 months for 189. I have MCPD in ASP.NET 3.5 .. do you think this may help in the Job search?


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> CV? Hmm.... They never asked me for that.


hello,
may i ask what type of docs were requested to u after med?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Hv u received this mail from your existing processing team or a new one? With in short time may be your external security checking will start.


I have received both first email from the GSM Adelaide team 2, but this time I received the email from GSM Adelaide. Regarding the security check is concerned, I think it is already in process because the subject of the first mail was"IMMI Assessment Commence". However, these are my perceptions, I might be wrong.. I'll send the documents by tomorrow, I don't want the processing to be delayed because of me, at least..


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I need to know how to renew MRP passports...I mean I can't seem to find any online application. Do one need to do it by visiting the regional passport office or can it be done online. please suggest.....


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Is there anyone still waiting for grant who applied in March 2013 or prior to that for subclass 189?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need to know how to renew MRP passports...I mean I can't seem to find any online application. Do one need to do it by visiting the regional passport office or can it be done online. please suggest.....


You can apply online and then print the application and go to a RPO and submit the application there. You will need copy of your National ID card or birth certificate and a copy of your old passport.


----------



## Tofayel33 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes bro i'm unlucky one like you. Long waiting .........since 21 Feb'13.

Adelaide Team 13 contacted 2 times in last month for some information. Study gap, Australian contacts....bla bla.

Frustrating//////////////////


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Since you got second time med/pcc call; you should call over phone.



Sydneynsw said:


> Is there anyone still waiting for grant who applied in March 2013 or prior to that for subclass 189?


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Tofayel33 said:


> Yes bro i'm unlucky one like you. Long waiting .........since 21 Feb'13.
> 
> Adelaide Team 13 contacted 2 times in last month for some information. Study gap, Australian contacts....bla bla.
> 
> Frustrating//////////////////


I agree it is frustrating....


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Since you got second time med/pcc call; you should call over phone.


I did call immigration today...they told me that the check is still going....I was under the impression that since they already asked for medical and police check the 2nd time the check must have been completed....but apparently thats not the case....completing 21months since lodgement today....not expecting any good news until the new year given the Christmas break ahead....


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

*CO Allocation*

This morning I received an email from Adelaide Team-7 about CO allocation for my SRS 489 visa applied on 18.10.14. He says, no further documents are needed right now and he is unable to provide a definitive time frame for finalisation of the application since it depends on meeting the health, character and national security checks. Health is already finalized, PCC from Bangladesh already supplied at the time of visa application

Feeling confused. Am I going to under the very lengthy national security checks?? 

It is SRS 489 visa!!!!!...............


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Heads up for those who went for an initial entry and came back and planning to go back after 90 continious or more days, you will be asked for a police clearance certificate of that stay out of Aus when you apply for Citizenship, so get one right before you make your final move. Good Luck. 
http://www.citizenship.gov.au/_pdf/acis-july-2014.pdf


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

Sydneynsw said:


> Is there anyone still waiting for grant who applied in March 2013 or prior to that for subclass 189?


Your frustration should be a bit less if you look at my time line... we have applied in Dec 2012 and still waiting for an answer..... 24 months ... can it be more frustrating??????


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

Tofayel33 said:


> Yes bro i'm unlucky one like you. Long waiting .........since 21 Feb'13.
> 
> Adelaide Team 13 contacted 2 times in last month for some information. Study gap, Australian contacts....bla bla.
> 
> Frustrating//////////////////


Your frustration should be a bit less if you look at my time line... we have applied in Dec 2012 and still waiting for an answer..... 24 months ... can it be more frustrating??????


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

11months completed..


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

lalon said:


> Your frustration should be a bit less if you look at my time line... we have applied in Dec 2012 and still waiting for an answer..... 24 months ... can it be more frustrating??????


So far I am "happy" to wait 18 months but it seems I have to be "happy" to wait 24 months :doh:


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Nothing. But team13 asked me to explain how I supported myself in a study break.


diprain said:


> hello,
> may i ask what type of docs were requested to u after med?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

18 months, 24 months...this is unacceptable.........

The Bangladeshi 189 applicants experience so much delay, i can anticipate days are coming when BD Applicants can receive their grant after their demise :noidea:



OZHope said:


> So far I am "happy" to wait 18 months but it seems I have to be "happy" to wait 24 months :doh:


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

lalon said:


> Your frustration should be a bit less if you look at my time line... we have applied in Dec 2012 and still waiting for an answer..... 24 months ... can it be more frustrating??????


Unfortunately just because you are worse off doesn't make me any less frustrated....I just feel discriminated....as my logical brain simply does not understand how do I impose any more threat to the security of this country than people who are applying from other countries or under other subclasses that I had to be subjected to these lengthy checks while not others....makes me feel like I have done something wrong....


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

This thread is all about frustration.....talk about lengthy waits and all.....may be we should close this thread for a change......on second thought let it be so that we can at least be in touch........in other threads people are sharing their timelines and grant letters....why such a discrimination towards us...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

We can request _shel to merge this thread to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...migration-time-high-risk-applicants-1634.html 



mikjc6 said:


> This thread is all about frustration.....talk about lengthy waits and all.....may be we should close this thread for a change......on second thought let it be so that we can at least be in touch........in other threads people are sharing their timelines and grant letters....why such a discrimination towards us...


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Do Bangladeshi SRS 489 applicants also go through lenthy security checks? Last day my CO emailed me and said provided documents are sufficient for now. Grant will depend on variety of factors like medical, character and national security.


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Nothing. But team13 asked me to explain how I supported myself in a study break.


Hi! We had same question about me, 'cause I changed alot of workplace... Sometimes I was searching for a job about 6 months... Don't worry! However, we are still waiting for GRANT!!!!


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

I got my 189 in 20 months so i know exactly what are you guys going through, you have every right to be frustrated but in reality the whole process depends on the reputation of our government and the relationship between the two countries and how much a foreign govt. has trust in ours and i dont think there is any discrimination either, they have every right to check and take as much time they want before they let you in their country because an Aussie citizen cannot kick you out of the country with a false accusation but a homeless Saudi can so we have to suck it up, here is what i did after the 9th month and 2 mails of generic reply i just asked myself what has changed since i applied except i am a couple of thousand dollars short financially and some paper work, nothing else has changed so i decided to forget about the application and carried on with my life as i was doing earlier and told myself they will get back to you when they need something until then i am not even going to think about it again and that is what happened, my passport expired in oct13 and i did not even bother to update them, eventually got an email in aug14(notice the time difference?) requesting to send them new passport copy along with a new pcc, sent those and was granted on the 4th day. my logic was beggars cant be choosers, our reputation as a nation to other countries is crap to be honest and thats why we are so desperate to get rid of that country so we need to have patience. You can be super proactive and update and call and pester them as much as you want but that will never speed up things and it will not make things worse for you either, they will do what they need to do and they will take their time its simple as that so no point in beating yourself up.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Nothing. But team13 asked me to explain how I supported myself in a study break.


From my experience and 3 others contemporary applicants, I can say your waoting game is going to end. Team 13 is the special team who are dealing with security checking issues. They aren't responsible for completion of checking. On the other hand they ease the process, collect additional information for ASIO if they needed through asking similar type of questions. Like, time gap beteeen HSC and University entrance, source of funding, employment history, educational history etc. 3 of my friends and me too got the mentioned queries and got grant eventually. One of them got grant even after a week he answered. Two of them got pcc, mee request after one month from answering. In my case, it took around 4 months. Thats the worst case. My agent did some wrong when answering them. But at the end, alls well that ends well.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Nothing. But team13 asked me to explain how I supported myself in a study break.


From my experience and 3 others contemporary applicants, I can say your waiting game is going to end. Team 13 is the special team who are dealing with security checking issues. They aren't responsible for completion of checking. On the other hand they ease the process, collect additional information for ASIO if they needed through asking similar type of questions. Like, time gap beteeen HSC and University entrance, source of funding, employment history, educational history etc. 3 of my friends and me too got the mentioned queries and got grant eventually. One of them got grant even after a week he answered. Two of them got pcc, mee request after one month from answering. In my case, it took around 4 months. Thats the worst case. My agent did some wrong when answering them. But at the end, alls well that ends well.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> This thread is all about frustration.....talk about lengthy waits and all.....may be we should close this thread for a change......on second thought let it be so that we can at least be in touch........in other threads people are sharing their timelines and grant letters....why such a discrimination towards us...


Though I am the starter but you guys really make it live. If all of you really want to close this thread then we shall do it. But remember one thing frustration is very very common phenomenon for BD applicants. It took around 22 months to settle my case. But most guys got grant in around 18 months (whose processing time was 12 months). But people applying under 3 months processing time, I think it will not take more than 9 months for BD applicants. Even one of my uni batchmate has already been queried from team 13. He is running 6 months. 

Now its your decision whether we shall close it or not.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Though I am the starter but you guys really make it live. If all of you really want to close this thread then we shall do it. But remember one thing frustration is very very common phenomenon for BD applicants. It took around 22 months to settle my case. But most guys got grant in around 18 months (whose processing time was 12 months). But people applying under 3 months processing time, I think it will not take more than 9 months for BD applicants. Even one of my uni batchmate has already been queried from team 13. He is running 6 months.
> 
> Now its your decision whether we shall close it or not.


Well I don't think we should... Because firstly, this is the only thread where I can come and see similar situations like mine, which is a bit comforting; but the other thread are full of my contemporaries from other countries talking about getting grants and starting their lives in Australia. Secondly, we talk about our frustration on this thread, that is because there are people in this thread who can understand us as they have been there already. Lastly and most importantly, we need to be more connected and united in this journey as someday we will be a part of the same community in Australia... 

I was one of the most restless applicants who have applied under 3 months commitment, and after completing my 3 months of wait, I can say that my perspectives are changing. My new motto is, I'll probably get it sorted by the end of next year, and we have to start our life in Australia from zero all over again, so I have a very little time to spend like a princess..  And there is only a year left for me to spend with my friends and family, I won't be able to get this time back at any cost afterwards.. So I am happy that I am getting all this time to spend with my loved ones and to plan well for the future. How is my new plan???


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree with you. Basically I am an applicant of subclass(190) and got the grant within 53 days but for subclass(189) I come to know the time range which is long. My question is it normal to have 18 months or 22 months time for 189 or that is differs country wise?


sumaya said:


> Well I don't think we should... Because firstly, this is the only thread where I can come and see similar situations like mine, which is a bit comforting; but the other thread are full of my contemporaries from other countries talking about getting grants and starting their lives in Australia. Secondly, we talk about our frustration on this thread, that is because there are people in this thread who can understand us as they have been there already. Lastly and most importantly, we need to be more connected and united in this journey as someday we will be a part of the same community in Australia...
> 
> I was one of the most restless applicants who have applied under 3 months commitment, and after completing my 3 months of wait, I can say that my perspectives are changing. My new motto is, I'll probably get it sorted by the end of next year, and we have to start our life in Australia from zero all over again, so I have a very little time to spend like a princess..  And there is only a year left for me to spend with my friends and family, I won't be able to get this time back at any cost afterwards.. So I am happy that I am getting all this time to spend with my loved ones and to plan well for the future. How is my new plan???


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

This thread need to remain alive, this is our thread dedicated for Bangladeshis. 



num_tareq said:


> Though I am the starter but you guys really make it live. If all of you really want to close this thread then we shall do it. But remember one thing frustration is very very common phenomenon for BD applicants. It took around 22 months to settle my case. But most guys got grant in around 18 months (whose processing time was 12 months). But people applying under 3 months processing time, I think it will not take more than 9 months for BD applicants. Even one of my uni batchmate has already been queried from team 13. He is running 6 months.
> 
> Now its your decision whether we shall close it or not.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Though I am the starter but you guys really make it live. If all of you really want to close this thread then we shall do it. But remember one thing frustration is very very common phenomenon for BD applicants. It took around 22 months to settle my case. But most guys got grant in around 18 months (whose processing time was 12 months). But people applying under 3 months processing time, I think it will not take more than 9 months for BD applicants. Even one of my uni batchmate has already been queried from team 13. He is running 6 months.
> 
> Now its your decision whether we shall close it or not.


In my opinion, this thread should remain as it is. It's easier to follow the status of BD applicants in a single thread rather than a merged big one. We all have access to the other thread, so we can refer to that thread anytime we need.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> I got my 189 in 20 months so i know exactly what are you guys going through, you have every right to be frustrated but in reality the whole process depends on the reputation of our government and the relationship between the two countries and how much a foreign govt. has trust in ours and i dont think there is any discrimination either, they have every right to check and take as much time they want before they let you in their country because an Aussie citizen cannot kick you out of the country with a false accusation but a homeless Saudi can so we have to suck it up, here is what i did after the 9th month and 2 mails of generic reply i just asked myself what has changed since i applied except i am a couple of thousand dollars short financially and some paper work, nothing else has changed so i decided to forget about the application and carried on with my life as i was doing earlier and told myself they will get back to you when they need something until then i am not even going to think about it again and that is what happened, my passport expired in oct13 and i did not even bother to update them, eventually got an email in aug14(notice the time difference?) requesting to send them new passport copy along with a new pcc, sent those and was granted on the 4th day. my logic was beggars cant be choosers, our reputation as a nation to other countries is crap to be honest and thats why we are so desperate to get rid of that country so we need to have patience. You can be super proactive and update and call and pester them as much as you want but that will never speed up things and it will not make things worse for you either, they will do what they need to do and they will take their time its simple as that so no point in beating yourself up.


Your words reflect hard truth. Totally agree...


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Please don't close the thread as its the only place we get to share our feelings wherther its frustration or happiness....otherwise I would never have a clue about people in similar situations to give me some strength and people coming out successful to give me some hope....


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Your words reflect hard truth. Totally agree...


Bhai I have my eyes on your time line. .you are only one month ahead of me..when do you expect your one..and about the thread. .this is like a waiting room..Every one waiting for the outside world. .in this process we come to know alot of ppl..nice ones..don't stop this thread. .


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

shukti said:


> Bhai I have my eyes on your time line. .you are only one month ahead of me..when do you expect your one..and about the thread. .this is like a waiting room..Every one waiting for the outside world. .in this process we come to know alot of ppl..nice ones..don't stop this thread. .


I expect the decision by November 2015. I have set the expectation timeline long 24 months just to stay away from tension. Least expectation comes with zero worries lol.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Visa applications finalised within service standards and according to applicable priority processing directions, seem to have downward annual trend (73.8% > 70.3% > 67.7%) according to Immi report, however - Skillselect PR processing in time is 84% last year, 


**********************************************************************
Deliverable: Process visa applications within service standards and according to applicable priority processing directions.

Result: For permanent visa applications processed in 2013–14, *67.7 per cent were finalised within service standards.* 

Of these, *84.0 per cent of skilled migration visa applications *and 

*52.0 per cent of family migration* visa applications were finalised within service standards. 

For temporary entrants, *87.5 per cent* of primary visa applications were decided within service standards.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

just when you think that hey finally we got every bangladeshi's united in one place there comes along some narrow minded people to surprise the flap out of you, just because you are frustrated doesnt mean that this thread should be closed, should we stop helping other bangladeshi's just because you are not getting the grant whenever you want? should we stop leaving trail of experience, informations and guidance for other bangladeshi applicants who will apply in future i.e after a year or 2 or 5?? is that how we are going to help our community? or leave an example behind because someone is upset? do you guys even know how long users like _shel or Dolly has been around this forum? do you even know how many thousands if not hundreds of users they have and are helping relentlessly without being annoyed/frustrated or asking anything in return?? why cant we as a community do the same? help the current applicants and leave informations behind for future applicants?? when this thread was started I was the first one to object about the title and requested "BD" to be replaced with "Bangladesh" because i thought what if a bangaldeshi applicant ignores this thread thinking of it as related to something else, but that was just me thinking about the community unlike most of the members here who stick around till their grant but i dont mind that becuase i knew others would contribute and keep it alive for future applicants making this thread as a beacon of hope for other applicants from bangladesh. its very easy to unsubscribe from this thread and you can even stop coming to this forum if you dont like it anymore but dont ruin the chance of current and future applicants getting benefit of this thread by closing or merging it to another just because you are not getting any use out of it anymore, Please.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Though I am the starter but you guys really make it live. If all of you really want to close this thread then we shall do it. But remember one thing frustration is very very common phenomenon for BD applicants. It took around 22 months to settle my case. But most guys got grant in around 18 months (whose processing time was 12 months). But people applying under 3 months processing time, I think it will not take more than 9 months for BD applicants. Even one of my uni batchmate has already been queried from team 13. He is running 6 months.
> 
> Now its your decision whether we shall close it or not.


NO!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> We can request _shel to merge this thread to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...migration-time-high-risk-applicants-1634.html


 Which I was already considering doing seeing as how many people are cross posting into both. So its done 

It will allow people to see they are not the only ones facing long waits, not discrimination as some seem to think but a reflection of a government trying to ensure they do the right thing and a reflection of poor governance elsewhere that doesnt keep information on its citizens or share it when asked! 

Plus I dont much like threads about one particular group of people, that us what is disciminatory and self exclusionary.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

_shel, you are absolutely right. Some people are thinking here that they are, the only nationality, suffering from DIBP's discriminatory long waits . 



_shel said:


> Which I was already considering doing seeing as how many people are cross posting into both. So its done
> 
> It will allow people to see they are not the only ones facing long waits, not discrimination as some seem to think but a reflection of a government trying to ensure they do the right thing and a reflection of poor governance elsewhere that doesnt keep information on its citizens or share it when asked!
> 
> Plus I dont much like threads about one particular group of people, that us what is disciminatory and self exclusionary.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't agree that. If you explore the thread for a whole, you imagination will be proved as wrong that your nationality is only suffering. In addition, Merging the thread to remove their wrong perception cannot be the solution since, here we bangladeshi can trace out tmeline better we can raise issue that applicable for Bangladeshi applicants only.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdapplicant,
If you observe the whole expatforum , you will see one or two thread of nationalities like this one. _shel has already merged some of them . Immigration time for Pakistan applicants has no more existence here. 
I can imagine your emotion here. However, _shel has to think more widely for the expatforum members.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

My vevo is alright now. I mailed to GSM Adelaide regarding error in my VEVO. They advised me to contact with Australian High Commission, Dhaka. Today I called them. After receiving the phone and hearing my issue, the operator transferred the call (where I don't no). No body received the phone but I was asked to leave a message. I did so. After two hours I checked the VEVO and found everything cool. 

Just sharing for upcoming grantees.


----------



## Tofayel33 (Mar 11, 2014)

Dear Mr. Lalon,

Your case must be finalize......you already over expected time.
You must contact with ur team.
When did you contact last time with ur team???


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi mithu93ku,

From your signature I can see you will move and taking long time for permanent move to AUS. Is there any special reason for that?


mithu93ku said:


> _shel, you are absolutely right. Some people are thinking here that they are, the only nationality, suffering from DIBP's discriminatory long waits .


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Yes I have some issues. I have my own business here in Dhaka and have some responsibilities to my clients as an Architect. In the mean time, I am earning some bucks and transferring to settle in OZ. 



amin007 said:


> Hi mithu93ku,
> 
> From your signature I can see you will move and taking long time for permanent move to AUS. Is there any special reason for that?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes I have some issues. I have my own business here in Dhaka and have some responsibilities to my clients as an Architect. In the mean time, I am earning some bucks and transferring to settle in OZ.


Btw how much money is just ok to settle down in Australia. .


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shukti said:


> Btw how much money is just ok to settle down in Australia. .


It depends on person to person. I can tell you my plan. We are family members of three with my toddler. I assumes 25k AUD for six months will suffice for initial settlements. You can agree or disagree with me on your circumstances.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

_shel said:


> Which I was already considering doing seeing as how many people are cross posting into both. So its done
> 
> It will allow people to see they are not the only ones facing long waits, not discrimination as some seem to think but a reflection of a government trying to ensure they do the right thing and a reflection of poor governance elsewhere that doesnt keep information on its citizens or share it when asked!
> 
> Plus I dont much like threads about one particular group of people, that us what is disciminatory and self exclusionary.


Sad to learn that the thread may be merged


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm own business with responsibilities. Your are good to go with your own plan  Best of luck for the Aussie life.


mithu93ku said:


> Yes I have some issues. I have my own business here in Dhaka and have some responsibilities to y clients as an Architect. In the mean time, I am earning some bucks and transferring to settle in OZ.


ACS Assesment: 16-12-2013, NSW SP Applied: 14-07-2014, NSW SP Approved: 07-10-2014, VISA Lodge: 10-10-2014(sub class:190), PCC: 18-10-2014, Medical: 06-11-2014, VISA Grant: 03-12-2014, Planning to FLY: March,2015


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Towards, 
Dear _Shel ,
I would like to state that, having a separate thread for Bangladeshi applicants is really useful for us to share our experience and difficulties we face that might be applicable specially for Bangladeshi applicants. Moreover, this thread allow us to share information among Bangladeshi applicants and guide us considering the local circumstances. Furthermore, it is very useful for us to track the timeline of Bangladeshi Applicants that give us a good idea of Bangladeshi applicant's application processing time. Moreover, this thread is one of the lively thread of this forum, you must have observed. Hence, considering the benefits of having this thread for Bangladeshi applicants i am earnestly requesting you not to merge this thread with any other thread.
Best Regards
Bdaplicant.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

amin007 said:


> Hmm own business with responsibilities. Your are good to go with your own plan  Best of luck for the Aussie life.
> 
> 
> ACS Assesment: 16-12-2013, NSW SP Applied: 14-07-2014, NSW SP Approved: 07-10-2014, VISA Lodge: 10-10-2014(sub class:190), PCC: 18-10-2014, Medical: 06-11-2014, VISA Grant: 03-12-2014, Planning to FLY: March,2015


Hi Amin007

From your time line I see your 190 visa was granted in less than 2 months. It's really inspiring. Did you claim any point for work experience? I have applied for SRS 489 on 18th Oct 14, CO contacted on 11.12.14 and saying no more docs are needed for now. Do you have any idea about processing time for BD 489 applicants?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

You will have your grant very soon if your documents are satisfactory.



ZHossain said:


> Hi Amin007
> 
> From your time line I see your 190 visa was granted in less than 2 months. It's really inspiring. Did you claim any point for work experience? I have applied for SRS 489 on 18th Oct 14, CO contacted on 11.12.14 and saying no more docs are needed for now. Do you have any idea about processing time for BD 489 applicants?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> You will have your grant very soon if your documents are satisfactory.


My CO said up to now no more documents are needed and they will try their best to finalize the process quickly. But the last para of the email was " You know the processing time may vary depending on the fulfillment of the requirement of health, character and national security". I am tensed about the very lengthy national security checks.

Thanks bdapplicant for you time.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

For 489 State Sponsorship you should have receive your grant within 3 months per recent trend.



ZHossain said:


> My CO said up to now no more documents are needed and they will try their best to finalize the process quickly. But the last para of the email was " You know the processing time may vary depending on the fulfillment of the requirement of health, character and national security". I am tensed about the very lengthy national security checks.
> 
> Thanks bdapplicant for you time.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Totally disagree with the idea of merging the thread. I wonder why some of our members are wanting that. This thread is not only about the topic of delayed processing time. We also share and gather many information from this thread. Please keep it as it is.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

My vote also goes towards not merging the threads.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

There is no vote!


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

*Hostage situation in Sydney*

Hello Everyone,

Have you heard of the news that in Sydney a gunman walked in to a chocolate store and held hostages inside that store? They are still there, as I write.

Those poor people inside were forced to put up a black piece of cloth with some demand-note written on it in a foreign language, against the store window so that others could see it.

Why am I writing about it here? Because I feel that it is incidents like this that cause hard-working people like us suffer and incur long delay in processing. These are the reasons why DIBP scrutinizes cases.

For example, people are now asking how such evil-intent people make their way into Australia. Surely, these are embarrassing questions for DIBP to face.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Have you heard of the news that in Sydney a gunman walked in to a chocolate store and held hostages inside that store? They are still there, as I write.
> 
> ...


Tough time is coming.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

Alhamdulilla. By the blessing of Almighty ALLAH & prayer of my Mother. Today I have received my 189 VISA grant letter. It is really a happy moment for me. I can’t express my joy. I am really grateful to all members of this wonderful forum for different valuable suggestion. And especial thanks to mithu93KU , Sumaya & my university friend num_tareq. Please keep me in your prayer. Thank you all.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

MKIRESL said:


> Alhamdulilla. By the blessing of Almighty ALLAH & prayer of my Mother. Today I have received my 189 VISA grant letter. It is really a happy moment for me. I can’t express my joy. I am really grateful to all members of this wonderful forum for different valuable suggestion. And especial thanks to mithu93KU , Sumaya & my university friend num_tareq. Please keep me in your prayer. Thank you all.


Wow!!! That's an all time record breaker!!! A 189-visa to a Bangladeshi applicant within a few months of lodging the application!!

I cannot believe! Am I reading it correctly? Are you onshore?! This is truly a happy moment to see a fellow Bangladeshi applicant getting it without having to wait for a long delay!

You have beaten all odds! Congratulations!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats. You are 189...unbelivable. Many many congrats brother.



MKIRESL said:


> Alhamdulilla. By the blessing of Almighty ALLAH & prayer of my Mother. Today I have received my 189 VISA grant letter. It is really a happy moment for me. I can’t express my joy. I am really grateful to all members of this wonderful forum for different valuable suggestion. And especial thanks to mithu93KU , Sumaya & my university friend num_tareq. Please keep me in your prayer. Thank you all.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Alhamdulilla. By the blessing of Almighty ALLAH & prayer of my Mother. Today I have received my 189 VISA grant letter. It is really a happy moment for me. I can’t express my joy. I am really grateful to all members of this wonderful forum for different valuable suggestion. And especial thanks to mithu93KU , Sumaya & my university friend num_tareq. Please keep me in your prayer. Thank you all.


wow! thats incredible. congrats !!!!!!


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

_shel said:


> There is no vote!


Please dont take it literally. I was just trying to put up my request.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

MKIRESL said:


> Alhamdulilla. By the blessing of Almighty ALLAH & prayer of my Mother. Today I have received my 189 VISA grant letter. It is really a happy moment for me. I can’t express my joy. I am really grateful to all members of this wonderful forum for different valuable suggestion. And especial thanks to mithu93KU , Sumaya & my university friend num_tareq. Please keep me in your prayer. Thank you all.


MKIRSEL is my classmate. Very very happy on his grant. Great month for both of us.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Have you heard of the news that in Sydney a gunman walked in to a chocolate store and held hostages inside that store? They are still there, as I write.
> 
> ...



Problem is not getting the visa, problem is how this sh*t will backfire on every single Muslim/Arab/Middle Eastern who lives there....... More profiling/job discrimination/hate crimes against Muslims/mosques ...etc.



I am actually now thinking about scrapping my plans to move to Australia and applying for Canada


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Problem is not getting the visa, problem is how this sh*t will backfire on every single Muslim/Arab/Middle Eastern who lives there....... More profiling/job discrimination/hate crimes against Muslims/mosques ...etc.
> 
> I am actually now thinking about scrapping my plans to move to Australia and applying for Canada



No don't .... believe me you will find discrimination everywhere even in your home country ..... just be positive :')


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

Tofayel33 said:


> Dear Mr. Lalon,
> 
> Your case must be finalize......you already over expected time.
> You must contact with ur team.
> When did you contact last time with ur team???



Hi Tofayel33, yes we have contacted them several times ... the last communication was about 3 weeks back... they have suggested to wait...!! Let's see what is there in the end !!


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Alhamdulilla. By the blessing of Almighty ALLAH & prayer of my Mother. Today I have received my 189 VISA grant letter. It is really a happy moment for me. I can’t express my joy. I am really grateful to all members of this wonderful forum for different valuable suggestion. And especial thanks to mithu93KU , Sumaya & my university friend num_tareq. Please keep me in your prayer. Thank you all.


Such a good news for all the BD applicants..I am truly happy for you.....your grant gave all of us hope which we didn't have prior to your grant.....all of us were literally expecting to wait for a year but now......


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Problem is not getting the visa, problem is how this sh*t will backfire on every single Muslim/Arab/Middle Eastern who lives there....... More profiling/job discrimination/hate crimes against Muslims/mosques ...etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually now thinking about scrapping my plans to move to Australia and applying for Canada


It is not the problem of Australia, UK , USA or India. It is a deep cancer in the society, specially in Radical Muslim community. We have to remove this cancer as soon as possible. These terrorist are definitely coming from someones beloved family members or friends or relatives. So, individual responsibilities cannot be ignored. Moreover, there are chain of radicals group from some corners of the worlds with heavy financial support. So, governments of the modern world should play a vital role to cutoff these financial support and combat with these groups. These groups are brain washing a small portions of the population and creating threats to innocent hardworking people around the world. These terrorist are coward , I must say Coward, by threatening general peoples life. Hope these Sydney siege all hostage will free unharmed! 

You would not get rid of this issue migrating to Canada instead of Australia.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Alhamdulilla. By the blessing of Almighty ALLAH & prayer of my Mother. Today I have received my 189 VISA grant letter. It is really a happy moment for me. I can’t express my joy. I am really grateful to all members of this wonderful forum for different valuable suggestion. And especial thanks to mithu93KU , Sumaya & my university friend num_tareq. Please keep me in your prayer. Thank you all.


Bhaia I am truly happy for you!!!! I can imagine how much excited you are as I myself can't stop smiling after reading this post. So, when is the party????


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> No don't .... believe me you will find discrimination everywhere even in your home country ..... just be positive :')


Canada is one of the most tolerant places on earth ....... did you see what happened after the recent attacks? people stood up against racists and haters .......


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> Problem is not getting the visa, problem is how this sh*t will backfire on every single Muslim/Arab/Middle Eastern who lives there....... More profiling/job discrimination/hate crimes against Muslims/mosques ...etc. I am actually now thinking about scrapping my plans to move to Australia and applying for Canada


Lol. Canada is no better than Australia. I lived there for 20 years, trust me. The media is very good at emphasising certain things and de-emphasising other things that have no bearing on how things are on the ground, in reality, on a day to day basis. But if you want to think it's some sort of paradise of racial harmony then by all means, migrate there.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Lol. Canada is no better than Australia. I lived there for 20 years, trust me. The media is very good at emphasising certain things and de-emphasising other things that have no bearing on how things are on the ground, in reality, on a day to day basis. But if you want to think it's some sort of paradise of racial harmony then by all means, migrate there.


Agreed.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

MKISREL is inspiring all. I believe. 3 months, unbelievable. Now, I wish DIBP already chnage their mindset abt BD applicants.


----------



## darknight (Dec 15, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Alhamdulilla. By the blessing of Almighty ALLAH & prayer of my Mother. Today I have received my 189 VISA grant letter. It is really a happy moment for me. I can’t express my joy. I am really grateful to all members of this wonderful forum for different valuable suggestion. And especial thanks to mithu93KU , Sumaya & my university friend num_tareq. Please keep me in your prayer. Thank you all.


congratz... its incredible.... how 189 visa approved within 2.5 months ? that's nice. if u don't mind can u tell your religion. Do u bear mohammad or islam name. Seems to me all islam mohhamamd nick must go through sec check.
Rgds


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> MKISREL is inspiring all. I believe. 3 months, unbelievable. Now, I wish DIBP already chnage their mindset abt BD applicants.


Still Bangladesh have to go a long way!


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

darknight said:


> congratz... its incredible.... how 189 visa approved within 2.5 months ? that's nice. if u don't mind can u tell your religion. Do u bear mohammad or islam name. Seems to me all islam mohhamamd nick must go through sec check.
> Rgds


Dear Darknight
I have both Mohammad and Islam with my name. I just tanks to ALLAH for his blessing on me. Thank you.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Dear Darknight
> I have both Mohammad and Islam with my name. I just tanks to ALLAH for his blessing on me. Thank you.


I have few questions to u. Did u use any migration agent or did the whole procedure all by urself? Did team 13 contact u or asked for any additional docs? And one more ques. R u a single applicant or applied for ur family as well? TIA.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

diprain said:


> I have few question to u. Did u use any migration agent or did the whole procedure all by urself? Did team 13 contact u or asked for any additional docs? TIA.


I hv used an migration agent, but hv uploaded pcc & meds before my agent asked to me by them. Even my agent did not gave me hap id to complte my meds before processing team allocation. By the help of this forum i got my Hap id to do the meds. adelaide team 6 asked some additional documents on 27th November. And a visa officer communicate with my hr manager over tnt on 4th December. That's all. I wish and hope all of my bd brothers will get their grant within shortest time.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> I hv used an migration agent, but hv uploaded pcc & meds before my agent asked to me by them. Even my agent did not gave me hap id to complte my meds before processing team allocation. By the help of this forum i got my Hap id to do the meds. adelaide team 6 asked some additional documents on 27th November. And a visa officer communicate with my hr manager over tnt on 4th December. That's all. I wish and hope all of my bd brothers will get their grant within shortest time.


Bhaia, please update your signature.. By the way, with your grant, I can again be active regarding the possibility of faster grants for Bangladeshis..


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello everyone

We are flying to Brisbane on January 3. will be glad if some one share the experience about immigration process from BD to OZ. I have only grant letter, is it familiar to BD immigration? 

wish all you follow the same path sonner or letter.

Jalal


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree with mithu bhai. For quicker grant process, we need to have a stable political condition. For political instability throughout the year of 2013 many countries consider Bangladesh as a high risk country. Moreover, there is no online system of preserving the record of a person. Information regarding is person is very difficult to obtain. Thats why it takes longer hours to conduct the external security check. Furthermore, it is needed to take initiative from Government level to make a good relationship with Australian government and strengthen the trade relationship that will allow to have a friendly relationship among the two nations. These things significantly affect the decision regarding the application processing time of any nation.



mithu93ku said:


> Still Bangladesh have to go a long way!


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> I hv used an migration agent, but hv uploaded pcc & meds before my agent asked to me by them. Even my agent did not gave me hap id to complte my meds before processing team allocation. By the help of this forum i got my Hap id to do the meds. adelaide team 6 asked some additional documents on 27th November. And a visa officer communicate with my hr manager over tnt on 4th December. That's all. I wish and hope all of my bd brothers will get their grant within shortest time.



Hi Bhaiya!

First of all, a big congrats for the quick grant. Definately this is blessings of Allah and prayers of seniors.

I would like to know, what documments CO asked to you additionally? Thanks.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Hi Bhaiya!
> 
> First of all, a big congrats for the quick grant. Definately this is blessings of Allah and prayers of seniors.
> 
> I would like to know, what documments CO asked to you additionally? Thanks.


Form 80, form 1221 and cv only for me and nothing for my wife. Thank you.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone knows which agency at Bangladesh conducts the external security check? Does is conducted by Australia Embassy of Bangladesh itself or single or several other agencies also involved?


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

My 189 visa is handled by my agent. Is there anyway for me to check status directly? I have no access myself since the beginning, is this normal?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

You can import the application like i did so that you can view the status. But, never think of do any action from your imported application. Let your agent do the work.



diprain said:


> My 189 visa is handled by my agent. Is there anyway for me to check status directly? I have no access myself since the beginning, is this normal?


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

diprain said:


> My 189 visa is handled by my agent. Is there anyway for me to check status directly? I have no access myself since the beginning, is this normal?


( Create an ImmiAccount (individuals)

ImmiAccount

Login ( new created immi account ).

select ( Import Application ) & provide your 'Transaction reference number'


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> ( Create an ImmiAccount (individuals)
> 
> ImmiAccount
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply. but where can i get the Transaction reference number? do i need to ask this frm my agent?


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> You can import the application like i did so that you can view the status. But, never think of do any action from your imported application. Let your agent do the work.


thanks a lot..


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

Where can I upload my CV in advance before CO asks for it? I don't find any option in evidence type of Attach Document Modal form in the upper right corner.

Can anyone please advise how and where can I upload my CV?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

You agent should share the payment slip of paying your visa fees. There you will find the TRN number.



diprain said:


> thanks for the reply. but where can i get the Transaction
> reference number? do i need to ask this frm my agent?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

joycse06 said:


> Where can I upload my CV in advance before CO asks for it? I don't find any option in evidence type of Attach Document Modal form in the upper right corner.
> 
> Can anyone please advise how and where can I upload my CV?


select employment history, evidence of as document type, and resume as sub-document type after clicking on the attach documents button on the top-right corner of the immiaccount panel


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

MKIRESL said:


> Alhamdulilla. By the blessing of Almighty ALLAH & prayer of my Mother. Today I have received my 189 VISA grant letter. It is really a happy moment for me. I can’t express my joy. I am really grateful to all members of this wonderful forum for different valuable suggestion. And especial thanks to mithu93KU , Sumaya & my university friend num_tareq. Please keep me in your prayer. Thank you all.


Congratulations my friend. We should put you in museum now


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks a lot. 



sumaya said:


> select employment history, evidence of as document type, and resume as sub-document type after clicking on the attach documents button on the top-right corner of the immiaccount panel


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello ZHossain,
Yes that was quick. From my experience one of my friend got visa less then 2 months as well for 489 sub class and CO already assigned so it will not take much time to confirm. Hope for the best brother Insha Allah you will get the grant shortly.

ACS Assesment: 16-12-2013, NSW SP Applied: 14-07-2014, NSW SP Approved: 07-10-2014, VISA Lodge: 10-10-2014(sub class:190), PCC: 18-10-2014, Medical: 06-11-2014, VISA Grant: 03-12-2014, Planning to FLY: March,2015


ZHossain said:


> Hi Amin007
> 
> From your time line I see your 190 visa was granted in less than 2 months. It's really inspiring. Did you claim any point for work experience? I have applied for SRS 489 on 18th Oct 14, CO contacted on 11.12.14 and saying no more docs are needed for now. Do you have any idea about processing time for BD 489 applicants?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have one question for you. Do you already submit your PCC and Medical? If yes than after christmas vacation you should get the grant. From your signature I am not sure whether you submitted your medical+PCC or not.


ZHossain said:


> My CO said up to now no more documents are needed and they will try their best to finalize the process quickly. But the last para of the email was " You know the processing time may vary depending on the fulfillment of the requirement of health, character and national security". I am tensed about the very lengthy national security checks.
> 
> Thanks bdapplicant for you time.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

amin007 said:


> Hello ZHossain,
> Yes that was quick. From my experience one of my friend got visa less then 2 months as well for 489 sub class and CO already assigned so it will not take much time to confirm. Hope for the best brother Insha Allah you will get the grant shortly.
> 
> ACS Assesment: 16-12-2013, NSW SP Applied: 14-07-2014, NSW SP Approved: 07-10-2014, VISA Lodge: 10-10-2014(sub class:190), PCC: 18-10-2014, Medical: 06-11-2014, VISA Grant: 03-12-2014, Planning to FLY: March,2015


A lot of thanks brother Amin007 for your nice wishing. Yes I uploaded my PCC and medical during application and all are ok. Please pray for me, just expecting a quick grant.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

i have got my invitation for 189 visa today.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

diprain said:


> i have got my invitation for 189 visa today.


Congrats.. Apply as soon as you can


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Try to upload all the documents including Form 80 and do med and PCC before CO allocation so that your CO can find all the required documents and finalize the decision soon since a new trend is being observed that 189 applicants satisfying CO with all authentic documents are getting direct grant. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6017618-post16442.html

check this guy from Pakistan 189 applicant got grant within 3 months lodged application on sept 2014 and front loaded all the documents.

Best of luck!!!



diprain said:


> i have got my invitation for 189 visa today.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Try to upload all the documents including Form 80 and do med and PCC before CO allocation so that your CO can find all the required documents and finalize the decision soon since a new trend is being observed that 189 applicants satisfying CO with all authentic documents are getting direct grant.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6017618-post16442.html
> 
> ...


i want to do so but my agent doesnt agree to submit 80, med & pcc before being asked. i dont know what to do.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

lol. Will it cost the agent if you front load the documents? Front-loading the docs will enable you to to expect quicker grant if the CO is satisfied. Recent trends show that. Anyway, it your and tour agent's matter.



diprain said:


> i want to do so but my agent doesnt agree to submit 80, med & pcc before being asked. i dont know what to do.


----------



## himubuet (May 22, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Form 80, form 1221 and cv only for me and nothing for my wife. Thank you.


Did you send those docs via email or uploaded via immiaccount.

Thanks,
Himu


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

diprain said:


> i want to do so but my agent doesnt agree to submit 80, med & pcc before being asked. i dont know what to do.


Ditch your agent and listen to the forum members :tongue:


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

himubuet said:


> Did you send those docs via email or uploaded via immiaccount.
> 
> Thanks,
> Himu


My agent send those documents via email.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Ditch your agent and listen to the forum members :tongue:


Agreed. Look at MKIRESL case.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

*Regarding IGIS complaint*

Dear forum members,

It's 13 months till I applied for my 189 visa. I was wondering if I should lodge complaint to IGIS. Do you think it helps in anyway? Does it have any negative impact?
I actually don't have any idea regarding this IGIS complaint. I need your suggestions/views regarding this so that later I don't regret of not lodging complaint sooner.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> It's 13 months till I applied for my 189 visa. I was wondering if I should lodge complaint to IGIS. Do you think it helps in anyway? Does it have any negative impact?
> I actually don't have any idea regarding this IGIS complaint. I need your suggestions/views regarding this so that later I don't regret of not lodging complaint sooner.
> ...


No negative impact whatsoever. Go ahead and lodge an enquiry.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> It's 13 months till I applied for my 189 visa. I was wondering if I should lodge complaint to IGIS. Do you think it helps in anyway? Does it have any negative impact?
> I actually don't have any idea regarding this IGIS complaint. I need your suggestions/views regarding this so that later I don't regret of not lodging complaint sooner.
> ...


I compalined to IGIS two times. EACH TIME DIBP took spme sort of steps. Look at my timeline. Got 6 times queries.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Per my knowledge there is no negative impact. Even, i have seen a post from Pakistani who received quicker grants immediate after 1 year after raising complain to IGIS.

But, i think, the language should be humble and you should politely request them to look into your case. 




OZHope said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> It's 13 months till I applied for my 189 visa. I was wondering if I should lodge complaint to IGIS. Do you think it helps in anyway? Does it have any negative impact?
> I actually don't have any idea regarding this IGIS complaint. I need your suggestions/views regarding this so that later I don't regret of not lodging complaint sooner.
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Is there any PTE academic test centre available in Bangladesh??? Or we need to give the exam in India?

Thanks in advance


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Agreed. Look at MKIRESL case.


hmm i will. thanks


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi All,

Just to update you, one of my team member (not a member of this forum) received his grant letter (189) on last wednesday, 17th Dec. He applied on August 4th 2014, and got his CO assigned on Nov'14 within 3 months. CO asked for some documents (form 80, PCC, medical, form 1221, CV) from him which he submitted on his 28th day i.e. 1st December'14. And on 17th he got his grant.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> lol. Will it cost the agent if you front load the documents? Front-loading the docs will enable you to to expect quicker grant if the CO is satisfied. Recent trends show that. Anyway, it your and tour agent's matter.


i will frontload the docs as soon as my agent will make the payment. all my docs are still not ready. specially the translated docs such as marriage cert, ssc, hsc cert, marksheets etc.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

You can anticipate quicker grants. I already told DIBP following 3 months timeline for 189 applicants from August 2014. You better call tomorrow morning to DIBP and get informed the status (whether external check going on or not). If the official is satisfied then you may have your grant tomorrow also. Remember before Christmas tomorrow is the last working day of DIBP. So if you wish to call, call from BD time from 5 am to 8 am.Best of luck.



Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to update you, one of my team member (not a member of this forum) received his grant letter (189) on last wednesday, 17th Dec. He applied on August 4th 2014, and got his CO assigned on Nov'14 within 3 months. CO asked for some documents (form 80, PCC, medical, form 1221, CV) from him which he submitted on his 28th day i.e. 1st December'14. And on 17th he got his grant.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

diprain said:


> i will frontload the docs as soon as my agent will make the payment. all my docs are still not ready. specially the translated docs such as marriage cert, ssc, hsc cert, marksheets etc.


You don't need these documents to make the payment. Just submit your application, do the payment and then translate and upload these documents.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

sumaya said:


> You don't need these documents to make the payment. Just submit your application, do the payment and then translate and upload these documents.


thanks for the info. i will deffinitely pressurize my agent


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> You can anticipate quicker grants. I already told DIBP following 3 months timeline for 189 applicants from August 2014. You better call tomorrow morning to DIBP and get informed the status (whether external check going on or not). If the official is satisfied then you may have your grant tomorrow also. Remember before Christmas tomorrow is the last working day of DIBP. So if you wish to call, call from BD time from 5 am to 8 am.Best of luck.



Thanks for the suggestion....I am currently working on few documents which my CO has asked and will submit by this week. Any idea after Christmas holiday when is their first working day?


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

My Friend moved to OZ in Nov'14 (190 applicant, singly, though married), now he wants to apply for VISA for his wife. Which VISA category will be applicable to apply? pls need support from experts.

Good news: he got the job in the Sydney branch office of his previous employer (in BD)


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Bhaia, are you sure tomorrow is the lst working day of DIBP??? I submitted form 1221 and CV for both me and my husband on 15-12-2014, but no response or acknowledgement was sent from our team. Should I make a call to them tomorrow morning?
Confused... Someone please suggest..



bdapplicant said:


> You can anticipate quicker grants. I already told DIBP following 3 months timeline for 189 applicants from August 2014. You better call tomorrow morning to DIBP and get informed the status (whether external check going on or not). If the official is satisfied then you may have your grant tomorrow also. Remember before Christmas tomorrow is the last working day of DIBP. So if you wish to call, call from BD time from 5 am to 8 am.Best of luck.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Bhaia, are you sure tomorrow is the lst working day of DIBP??? I submitted form 1221 and CV for both me and my husband on 15-12-2014, but no response or acknowledgement was sent from our team. Should I make a call to them tomorrow morning?
> Confused... Someone please suggest..


They are closed only on 25th and 26th December and open on other days. Next closure is on 1st of January. Please check if you have received an auto reply to your email. This will mean your email has been received by DIBP. they do not normally acknowledge.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> They are closed only on 25th and 26th December and open on other days. Next closure is on 1st of January. Please check if you have received an auto reply to your email. This will mean your email has been received by DIBP. they do not normally acknowledge.


Yes, I have received that auto-reply mail, but that doesn't say that they have opened the mail. I need them to look at my application, you know...  So this will be an polite attempt to ask them to look at my application. Will that affect me somehow?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Yes, I have received that auto-reply mail, but that doesn't say that they have opened the mail. I need them to look at my application, you know...  So this will be an polite attempt to ask them to look at my application. Will that affect me somehow?


I wish I knew the answer to your question!!


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey i am new here... so i don't know how this thread works.. yet i would like to ask zabeen... which profession did her friend was assessed for?


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

hafiza said:


> Hey i am new here... so i don't know how this thread works.. yet i would like to ask zabeen... which profession did her friend was assessed for?


2631111 - System Engineer


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> 2631111 - System Engineer


Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> My Friend moved to OZ in Nov'14 (190 applicant, singly, though married), now he wants to apply for VISA for his wife. Which VISA category will be applicable to apply? pls need support from experts.
> 
> Good news: he got the job in the Sydney branch office of his previous employer (in BD)


309/100 spouse visa. Takes 12 months to grant.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

*At last....:whoo:*

Dear Forum members,

At last my dream day has come to share my PR grant news with you. I have received the golden email containing the sweetest PDF file of my life :whoo:.
I have checked the VEVO and immiAccount; all good and smooth. It took little less than thirteen months to finalize my application. 
I can't thank you more for all your support during my days of waiting. You were my strength to hold on to my patience. You are my virtual family and I hope you will keep me in your prayers for my future endeavor.

Thank you  .


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> At last my dream day has come to share my PR grant news with you. I have received the golden email containing the sweetest PDF file of my life :whoo:.
> I have checked the VEVO and immiAccount; all good and smooth. It took little less than thirteen months to finalize my application.
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> At last my dream day has come to share my PR grant news with you. I have received the golden email containing the sweetest PDF file of my life :whoo:.
> I have checked the VEVO and immiAccount; all good and smooth. It took little less than thirteen months to finalize my application.
> ...


Congratulations bhaiya! ! 13 months!! You are one lucky person! !


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> My agent send those documents via email.


How long they have given you for your first entry..


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> At last my dream day has come to share my PR grant news with you. I have received the golden email containing the sweetest PDF file of my life :whoo:.
> I have checked the VEVO and immiAccount; all good and smooth. It took little less than thirteen months to finalize my application.
> ...


Congratulations. ... what is your last date for first entry?


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> At last my dream day has come to share my PR grant news with you. I have received the golden email containing the sweetest PDF file of my life :whoo:.
> I have checked the VEVO and immiAccount; all good and smooth. It took little less than thirteen months to finalize my application.
> ...


Great News OZHope,

Can you please share us if you were ever contacted by Team 13 during the application?

Thanks.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> At last my dream day has come to share my PR grant news with you. I have received the golden email containing the sweetest PDF file of my life :whoo:.
> I have checked the VEVO and immiAccount; all good and smooth. It took little less than thirteen months to finalize my application.
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Actually, since we work through our agent hence our agent should do the work that serves the best interest of us. However, i have found some lacking regarding serving the best interest @ my case and it appears me that your case is also the same. Agents tend to follow usual procedure rather than following the recent trend. And since you are using agent, actually you are not supposed to know everything rather the agent should guide you.



diprain said:


> ok i will do the same. n pls dont say tht it's a matter between me n my agent. i appreciate ur concern and i dont know much ab immi matters. so thnk u guys for ur concerns and infos.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I heard they will open on or after 5th January, 2015



Zabeen said:


> Thanks for the suggestion....I am currently working on few documents which my CO has asked and will submit by this week. Any idea after Christmas holiday when is their first working day?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

sorry for the late reply since i was busy with office and exams. I heard today is the last working day. I am not sure, sis.



sumaya said:


> Bhaia, are you sure tomorrow is the lst working day of DIBP??? I submitted form 1221 and CV for both me and my husband on 15-12-2014, but no response or acknowledgement was sent from our team. Should I make a call to them tomorrow morning?
> Confused... Someone please suggest..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

There is no harm to call DIBP. But, frequent calling like calling every week irritates them. Single call in a month is not supposed to affect your application. Even i call every one/two months interval and ask them politely and they also give humble reply.



sumaya said:


> Yes, I have received that auto-reply mail, but that doesn't say that they have opened the mail. I need them to look at my application, you know...  So this will be an polite attempt to ask them to look at my application. Will that affect me somehow?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey, congrats. Really glad to see your grants. Heartfelt congratulations and wish that you will have a prosperous life at Australia 



OZHope said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> At last my dream day has come to share my PR grant news with you. I have received the golden email containing the sweetest PDF file of my life :whoo:.
> I have checked the VEVO and immiAccount; all good and smooth. It took little less than thirteen months to finalize my application.
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I firmly believe you will have your grant by Jan or at least Feb 2015. After new year holiday, i suggest you to call DIBP and if they says external check is carrying on then my suggestion would be to lodge complain @ IGIS.



shukti said:


> Congratulations bhaiya! ! 13 months!! You are one lucky person! !


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

OZHope said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> At last my dream day has come to share my PR grant news with you. I have received the golden email containing the sweetest PDF file of my life :whoo:.
> I have checked the VEVO and immiAccount; all good and smooth. It took little less than thirteen months to finalize my application.
> ...


Congratulations. Welcome to the club :couch2:


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

_shel said:


> 309/100 spouse visa. Takes 12 months to grant.


thanks bro


----------



## tauhid0537 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dear All, 
At last, after 14 months of painful waiting I got the golden mail of grant letter today. Thanks to all of you for cheering me up during this whole waiting time. Thanks everyone.

Tauhid


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Heartfelt congratulations 



tauhid0537 said:


> Dear All,
> At last, after 14 months of painful waiting I got the golden mail of grant letter today. Thanks to all of you for cheering me up during this whole waiting time. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Tauhid


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I firmly believe you will have your grant by Jan or at least Feb 2015. After new year holiday, i suggest you to call DIBP and if they says external check is carrying on then my suggestion would be to lodge complain @ IGIS.


Uff bhaiya. .apnar mukhe ful chondon (be blessed your tongue) .. I am keeping my expectations lower..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

tauhid0537 said:


> Dear All,
> At last, after 14 months of painful waiting I got the golden mail of grant letter today. Thanks to all of you for cheering me up during this whole waiting time. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Tauhid


Congrats bhai.. holidays are looking bright this yr!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Today is grant rainy day for BD applicants . I have seen another Bangladeshi member who applied on october 2014, at 189 visa got grant. YOu can see his post at 189 and 190 applicants thread.-
Link- http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6033354-post72890.html


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I have only one suggestion for you. Communication is very important. When you will communicate with DIBP or lodge complain at IGIS, try to be humble and polite as much as possible. It seems to me that any expression of anger due to delay in the application processing, irritates DIBP or IGIS and it does not bring any positive result for the complainant or caller.



shukti said:


> Uff bhaiya. .apnar mukhe ful chondon (be blessed your tongue) .. I am keeping my expectations lower..


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I have only one suggestion for you. Communication is very important. When you will communicate with DIBP or lodge complain at IGIS, try to be humble and polite as much as possible. It seems to me that any expression of anger due to delay in the application processing, irritates DIBP or IGIS and it does not bring any positive result for the complainant or caller.


I don't ageee with you. I was humble and polite at the begining. But last three or four months I was a bit of agressive and worked.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

tareq bhai, this is my suggestion and it was my realization from my experience. But, may be in your circumstance, may be your approach was appropriate.



num_tareq said:


> I don't ageee with you. I was humble and polite at the begining. But last three or four months I was a bit of agressive and worked.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

sugarboy said:


> Great News OZHope,
> 
> Can you please share us if you were ever contacted by Team 13 during the application?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, I was contacted by the Team 13 on December 2013.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

hafiza said:


> How long they have given you for your first entry..


I am an onshore applicant, O think for this reason they did not give me any initial entry date.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

tauhid0537 said:


> Dear All,
> At last, after 14 months of painful waiting I got the golden mail of grant letter today. Thanks to all of you for cheering me up during this whole waiting time. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Tauhid


Congratulations


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Yes, I was contacted by the Team 13 on December 2013.



Ahh so Dec-Dec, so they've brought external checks roughly to finish within 12 months.

Did Team 13 ask you for Form 80? Also, would you be able to share which week of Dec last year Team 13 contacted you?

Thanks for your help buddy.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

sugarboy said:


> Ahh so Dec-Dec, so they've brought external checks roughly to finish within 12 months.
> 
> Did Team 13 ask you for Form 80? Also, would you be able to share which week of Dec last year Team 13 contacted you?
> 
> Thanks for your help buddy.


Team 13 did not ask for form 80 as I front loaded it in the beginning. Team 13 requested some information on 13 December 2013 regarding my activities in couple of months gap (right after my graduation), how I was financially supported, what I was doing etc. I replied to them the same day. That was the only communication I received from DIBP before grant.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I would like to apologize first..... I was busy whole day celebrating......its almost midnight & still not finished yet.....I forgot to post in this thread about my grant letter which I received as a "GOLDEN EMAIL" this morning...thanks to everyone who helped me, encouraged and discouraged me through my journey....

Initially I was considering hiring an agent but thanks to this forum and some of my close friends I did it myself and managed to save around AUD 3000.....I am grateful to everyone along with the almighty...

I am about to start a new journey very soon so please pray for me ......

I wish everyone get speedy grants


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Great news indeed with your timeline. :cheer2::cheer2:


mikjc6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to apologize first..... I was busy whole day celebrating......its almost midnight & still not finished yet.....I forgot to post in this thread about my grant letter which I received as a "GOLDEN EMAIL" this morning...thanks to everyone who helped me, encouraged and discouraged me through my journey....
> 
> ...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

*landed in PERTH*

hello all,

this is the first online community where i am updating my recent arrival in Oz. Yes, on 22nd DEC i arrived in PERTH although I will move in Sydney Eventually but here taking a vacation with my sister. eace:

Well, my first impression is very good. Clean weather and everything looks nice and fresh.

Hope you too would love this one day. 

Keep me in your prayer. Now, only concern is to secure a job which i didn't have the opportunity to apply for.I hope i would sort it out. :drum:

Take Care.
:tea:


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys,I have got the grant today.I cannot view my grant letter in vevo.so don't know about IED yet.I have reconfirmed from immi acc after my agent informed it.Will give u update asap..thanks for ur support and all da useful information shared made me updated always...thanks a lot!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats 



EEE_power said:


> Guys,I have got the grant today.I cannot view my grant letter in vevo.so don't know about IED yet.I have reconfirmed from immi acc after my agent informed it.Will give u update asap..thanks for ur support and all da useful information shared made me updated always...thanks a lot!


----------



## Mobile099 (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Mobile099 (Nov 20, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Guys,I have got the grant today.I cannot view my grant letter in vevo.so don't know about IED yet.I have reconfirmed from immi acc after my agent informed it.Will give u update asap..thanks for ur support and all da useful information shared made me updated always...thanks a lot!



Congratulations


----------



## Mobile099 (Nov 20, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to apologize first..... I was busy whole day celebrating......its almost midnight & still not finished yet.....I forgot to post in this thread about my grant letter which I received as a "GOLDEN EMAIL" this morning...thanks to everyone who helped me, encouraged and discouraged me through my journey....
> 
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## Mobile099 (Nov 20, 2014)

ehanu009 said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am glad to share that i finally got my golden email today after a long wait. specially these days' 189 bangladeshi applicants will realise what sort of relief it is
> 
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Guys,I have got the grant today.I cannot view my grant letter in vevo.so don't know about IED yet.I have reconfirmed from immi acc after my agent informed it.Will give u update asap..thanks for ur support and all da useful information shared made me updated always...thanks a lot!


Congratulations 

Would you please mind sharing with us how do you know your External Security Checking started on the 6th Jan 2014?

Thanks.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Guys,I have got the grant today.I cannot view my grant letter in vevo.so don't know about IED yet.I have reconfirmed from immi acc after my agent informed it.Will give u update asap..thanks for ur support and all da useful information shared made me updated always...thanks a lot!


Congrats! Coming tonight for sweets


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Guys,I have got the grant today.I cannot view my grant letter in vevo.so don't know about IED yet.I have reconfirmed from immi acc after my agent informed it.Will give u update asap..thanks for ur support and all da useful information shared made me updated always...thanks a lot!


Congratulations! ! Must be a great time for your family!


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

*Freelance Workers*

Does anyone in this forum work as a Freelancer on Elance and have put the same in their Form 1022? I will be leaving my current job and working as a Freelance developer for an Elance agency. 

I have a couple of concerns:

1. What should I put in my change form?
2. How do I prove that I am employed by this agency?

Thank you.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

sugarboy said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Would you please mind sharing with us how do you know your External Security Checking started on the 6th Jan 2014?
> 
> Thanks.


CO informed on that date...my file will go under external security check which will take 6-12 months


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

I would like to know how long aus immigration is giving for the first entry for 189 in recent cases. .


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to apologize first..... I was busy whole day celebrating......its almost midnight & still not finished yet.....I forgot to post in this thread about my grant letter which I received as a "GOLDEN EMAIL" this morning...thanks to everyone who helped me, encouraged and discouraged me through my journey....
> 
> ...


Christmas works for us. Congratulations.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Guys,I have got the grant today.I cannot view my grant letter in vevo.so don't know about IED yet.I have reconfirmed from immi acc after my agent informed it.Will give u update asap..thanks for ur support and all da useful information shared made me updated always...thanks a lot!


Congratulations.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Can u log into VEVO?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Guys,I have got the grant today.I cannot view my grant letter in vevo.so don't know about IED yet.I have reconfirmed from immi acc after my agent informed it.Will give u update asap..thanks for ur support and all da useful information shared made me updated always...thanks a lot!


You shall pay the dues (if any) to your agent. Only they can download the grant letter. You can't.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> You shall pay the dues (if any) to your agent. Only they can download the grant letter. You can't.


that's what they told me.n I'm waiting for their office to be opened.but i can log into immi acc but not in vevo..any advice?


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> hello all,
> 
> this is the first online community where i am updating my recent arrival in Oz. Yes, on 22nd DEC i arrived in PERTH although I will move in Sydney Eventually but here taking a vacation with my sister. eace:
> 
> ...


Hi Mamun,

great to know your positive expression. Mind you share some experience you already have had in BD immigration. Is the grant letter enough to face BD immigration at the time of departure?

We are going to due on Jan-03. filled with excitement and worried about the 
processing for a final landing.

Thanks in advance and hope you a bright future

Jalal


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> Guys,I have got the grant today.I cannot view my grant letter in vevo.so don't know about IED yet.I have reconfirmed from immi acc after my agent informed it.Will give u update asap..thanks for ur support and all da useful information shared made me updated always...thanks a lot!


Congratzzzzzzzzz brother


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy to see many fellow applicant got their grant
at the end of this year.
By this last couple of days, wish more will be successful.

Wish you good luck

Jalal


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> that's what they told me.n I'm waiting for their office to be opened.but i can log into immi acc but not in vevo..any advice?


For vevo, you need visa grant number. And that magic number is in your grant letter.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

hafiza said:


> I would like to know how long aus immigration is giving for the first entry for 189 in recent cases. .


It depends on which date you submit your latest pcc or med (which comes later).


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> For vevo, you need visa grant number. And that magic number is in your grant letter.


they give options....visa grant number or TRN....along with passport number n dob


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> they give options....visa grant number or TRN....along with passport number n dob


U can try. But will not succed except visa grant number. So far I know.


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Guys,I have got the grant today.I cannot view my grant letter in vevo.so don't know about IED yet.I have reconfirmed from immi acc after my agent informed it.Will give u update asap..thanks for ur support and all da useful information shared made me updated always...thanks a lot!


Congrats brother... best of luck for you...


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to apologize first..... I was busy whole day celebrating......its almost midnight & still not finished yet.....I forgot to post in this thread about my grant letter which I received as a "GOLDEN EMAIL" this morning...thanks to everyone who helped me, encouraged and discouraged me through my journey....
> 
> ...


Congratulations ....!!!


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> At last my dream day has come to share my PR grant news with you. I have received the golden email containing the sweetest PDF file of my life :whoo:.
> I have checked the VEVO and immiAccount; all good and smooth. It took little less than thirteen months to finalize my application.
> ...



Congratulation brother you are really our HOPE ....!!


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Grant : 24th dec,2014 ;IED : 31st August,2015......will update timeline from pc


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Grant : 24th dec,2014 ;IED : 31st August,2015......will update timeline from pc


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> Grant : 24th dec,2014 ;IED : 31st August,2015......will update timeline from pc


Congrats. Did u submit Med/PCC in 2013?


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Just observed in Visa tracker..another Bangladeshi who applied on 17th October got grant on 24th December'14. Team was Brisbane 33.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Just observed in Visa tracker..another Bangladeshi who applied on 17th October got grant on 24th December'14. Team was Brisbane 33.


i wish you will get your grant within a month. :fingerscrossed: anyways, what is visa tracker? can you send me any link? did you submit form 80 and 1221 for your dependents also? or just submit your own form? thanks in advance.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

diprain said:


> i wish you will get your grant within a month. :fingerscrossed: anyways, what is visa tracker? can you send me any link? did you submit form 80 and 1221 for your dependents also? or just submit your own form? thanks in advance.


Thanks for the wish... 

Here is the link for Visa tracker. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84

My CO asked to submit Form 1221 and CV for me, my spouse and even for my 4 yr old daughter..  Before CO was assigned I submitted form 80, PCC and medical. 

Thanks.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> Congrats. Did u submit Med/PCC in 2013?


In 2014...August


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Thanks for the wish...
> 
> Here is the link for Visa tracker.
> 
> ...


thanks for ur prompt reply. i have one more query. did u submit form 80, PCC & Med of urself or for all 3 before CO allocation?


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

diprain said:


> thanks for ur prompt reply. i have one more query. did u submit form 80, PCC & Med of urself or for all 3 before CO allocation?


Before co allocation:

For me : form 80, pcc & medical
For spouse : same like mine

For child : only medical

Thanks.


----------



## stars786 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi guys, can anyone tell me if Vetassess calls employer to verify your employment with them? I'm worried as I do not hold a good relationship with my previous employer. Hope he doesnt speak negative about me.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Before co allocation:
> 
> For me : form 80, pcc & medical
> For spouse : same like mine
> ...


thanks a lot


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

I got the name of the CO in my mail... they didn't mention any team no.. how can i find which team is processing my case...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Does it matter?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

stars786 said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me if Vetassess calls employer to verify your employment with them? I'm worried as I do not hold a good relationship with my previous employer. Hope he doesnt speak negative about me.


Not generally but if they feel something doddgy they can.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

usually they don't. But, hey can. I heard one case where vetassess verified employer. 



stars786 said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me if Vetassess calls employer to verify your employment with them? I'm worried as I do not hold a good relationship with my previous employer. Hope he doesnt speak negative about me.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

hafiza said:


> I got the name of the CO in my mail... they didn't mention any team no.. how can i find which team is processing my case...


Coz there is no specific team under Brisbane or Adelaide. They r working as one stop service.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> usually they don't. But, hey can. I heard one case where vetassess verified employer.


Trust me..there was a bd applicant who was sent to external checking during her vet assessment. . That stage took one yr..so nothing is impossible. .


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey, whats your plan after 13 Jan, 2015? Will you call DIBP and lodge complain to IGIS if your case does not get finalized by this time.



shukti said:


> Trust me..there was a bd applicant who was sent to external checking during her vet assessment. . That stage took one yr..so nothing is impossible. .


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Hey, whats your plan after 13 Jan, 2015? Will you call DIBP and lodge complain to IGIS if your case does not get finalized by this time.


I think I will officially ask about my case to gsm adelaid..aftr thirteen months. ..that is mid of February'2015.. not complaining to igis..


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> I think I will officially ask about my case to gsm adelaid..aftr thirteen months. ..that is mid of February'2015.. not complaining to igis..


Sister, why 13 months? Are you adding a grace period of one month to 12 months of pain?

Oh, I think I have got it. The middle of February-2015 will be exactly one year from the day form-80 was requested. But, then, you submitted form-80 on March9-2014. Should you not be waiting till March9-2015?


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Coz there is no specific team under Brisbane or Adelaide. They r working as one stop service.


That's interesting because in my grant email, team number is present under the CO's name. I guess they may still maintain the team number for themselves but not for us. Anyway that team number doesn't matter as long as the application is being processed properly.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

OZHope said:


> That's interesting because in my grant email, team number is present under the CO's name. I guess they may still maintain the team number for themselves but not for us. Anyway that team number doesn't matter as long as the application is being processed properly.


Right you are. Anybody from any team can contact you. As I said earlier, they are working as one stop service. But finally I got grant letter from my originating team. And in between I was contacted by at least 04 different teams.


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes indeed. ..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree with mcgyver. In the website of IGIS Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security it has been mentioned that- *IGIS will consider complaints about timeliness where a visa application is more than 12 months old, on a case by case basis.*

Hence, it can be assumed that, they are considering the timeline from visa application date. Anyway, it's the call of the applicant when s/he will contact or lodge complain.



mcgyver said:


> Sister, why 13 months? Are you adding a grace period of one month to 12 months of pain?
> 
> Oh, I think I have got it. The middle of February-2015 will be exactly one year from the day form-80 was requested. But, then, you submitted form-80 on March9-2014. Should you not be waiting till March9-2015?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Sister, why 13 months? Are you adding a grace period of one month to 12 months of pain?
> 
> Oh, I think I have got it. The middle of February-2015 will be exactly one year from the day form-80 was requested. But, then, you submitted form-80 on March9-2014. Should you not be waiting till March9-2015?


Bhaiya I am actually taking one year from co allocation. ..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I agree with mcgyver. In the website of IGIS Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security it has been mentioned that- *IGIS will consider complaints about timeliness where a visa application is more than 12 months old, on a case by case basis.*
> 
> Hence, it can be assumed that, they are considering the timeline from visa application date. Anyway, it's the call of the applicant when s/he will contact or lodge complain.


Bhaiya. ..my husband requested me to show patience. .. as if I haven't shown any..


----------



## stars786 (Dec 29, 2014)

Is it worth making an application through agents? Does the processing time differs if we apply on our own or with the help of agents? Can agents speed up the whole process and make your case stronger? Anybody with success stories after applying through agents? Please share. Thanks.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

stars786 said:


> Is it worth making an application through agents? Does the processing time differs if we apply on our own or with the help of agents? Can agents speed up the whole process and make your case stronger? Anybody with success stories after applying through agents? Please share. Thanks.


Agent can't make ur apk expedited. But can make things easy and cool. Sometimes even worst. It's ur choice to appoint an agent. But remember one thing , agent should be recognized means must have MARA number.


----------



## stars786 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks  did you get your grant yet?


----------



## riazur (Dec 31, 2014)

*"departmental check" And "external check"*

Is there any difference between "departmental check" and "external check" ? In reply to my query they informed me that my application is now under departmental check. 

How long it usually takes?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

stars786 said:


> Thanks  did you get your grant yet?


Got grant on Feb 02, 2014. See my timeline from pc.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Got grant on Feb 02, 2014. See my timeline from pc.


Corrrction. Dec 2, 2014.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

Today PCC has been requested again


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

you will have your grant soon.



bdtooz said:


> Today PCC has been requested again


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> Today PCC has been requested again


Your grant is around the corner buddy


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> Today PCC has been requested again


Yes, as some said, your grant is now about time. It is now up to you how fast you can manage to get a PCC. 

The only reason why DIBP is unable to issue a grant to you is because the ball is now on your court. That feels heavy, doesn't it? LOL.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

There is a grant of a Bangladeshi applicant on December 30, 2014 per the post of 189 & 190 visa applicants - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7306.html#post6077770


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> There is a grant of a Bangladeshi applicant on December 30, 2014 per the post of 189 & 190 visa applicants - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7306.html#post6077770


Dibp is working?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

seems so cause i saw two grants on December 30, 2014



shukti said:


> Dibp is working?


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

My new baby's name is not available in immi a/c who was added in Oct'14. there are only 3 applicants but it should be 4 (including new baby)
Is it normal?


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

dear all,
i have one more query. in my husband's passport and birth certificate his name is written as A Z M *XYZ* but in my passport i forgot to mention A Z M. is it a prob? if so what should i do? should i submit docs after altering my passport information? TIA


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

diprain said:


> dear all,
> i have one more query. in my husband's passport and birth certificate his name is written as A Z M XYZ but in my passport i forgot to mention A Z M. is it a prob? if so what should i do? should i submit docs after altering my passport information? TIA


Get a new passport.


----------



## farania (Jan 3, 2015)

may i know that, if i want to apply for 189 visa whether i m going to need an agent. and if i really do, where do i find a genuine agent. plz help me im just at the beginning. also i want to know another thing and that is i wanted to apply under Teacher occupation. but in Australia they want a certificate " initial teacher education qualification" . can u tell me how i get it from Bangladesh?
Thank you.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

diprain said:


> dear all,
> i have one more query. in my husband's passport and birth certificate his name is written as A Z M *XYZ* but in my passport i forgot to mention A Z M. is it a prob? if so what should i do? should i submit docs after altering my passport information? TIA


i think easier to correct Birth certificate than MRP.

Cheers!


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

diprain said:


> dear all,
> i have one more query. in my husband's passport and birth certificate his name is written as A Z M *XYZ* but in my passport i forgot to mention A Z M. is it a prob? if so what should i do? should i submit docs after altering my passport information? TIA


Try to correct the information in your passport if possible, otherwise get a new one. It might give you a bit hassle now but at least you'll be less tensed. 

You must ensure to have same information in all cross referential documents between you and your husband. This will save you some mentally exhausting explanations to CO in later stage.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys I'm planning to move within May,2015.... need ur suggestions to create priority list. # starting driving class within 1 week....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> Guys I'm planning to move within May,2015.... need ur suggestions to create priority list. # starting driving class within 1 week....


i guess Jan/July relatively better Job season.

r u taking one-way ticket?

Book your flight early
Some airline allow additional Check-in for One-way PR holder
Open Bank A/C before landing (that is now)
Choose where to stay (familiarize with Train maps ) 
Find nearest TAFE
Choose/Avail training courses that suit your job preference/help u integrate faster
Get Aussie style CV, update Linkedin
Start Applying for Jobs
Know living costs, rent - plan your saving for say 6 months
Getting money out from BD can be challenging
Try to open NR FC A/C before leaving
Your DL needs to be valid for 3+ years if NSW for faster conversion
take sample DKT test for Learner DL in NSW, it serves as your ID (can earn u required points)
oh ... Apply for TFN after landing

..... so on

all these had been discussed in the forum - i suppose

Happy lane:


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> My new baby's name is not available in immi a/c who was added in Oct'14. there are only 3 applicants but it should be 4 (including new baby)
> Is it normal?


Dears, pls need your suggestion...


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

thewall said:


> i guess Jan/July relatively better Job season.
> 
> r u taking one-way ticket?
> 
> ...


thanks n yes it has been discussed b4 n i saved some mail also...but still looking for answers as law/terms change day by day...moving to sydney inshallah at my aunts place which is near to train station...will look for TAFE n all u said..thanks again...how much money can i take with me w/o hassle


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> thanks n yes it has been discussed b4 n i saved some mail also...but still looking for answers as law/terms change day by day...moving to sydney inshallah at my aunts place which is near to train station...will look for TAFE n all u said..thanks again...how much money can i take with me w/o hassle


one way ticket will cost 57k for both... discounts n 10kg xtra luggage included...they gave additional discount as my file is procesed via 
agent....


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

will u please share about telecom & power job markets....i have worked with generator spare parts n then supply chain with garments industry...my partner is from telco....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> will u please share about telecom & power job markets....i have worked with generator spare parts n then supply chain with garments industry...my partner is from telco....



hahaha, me too lookin :juggle: - hard to get one from abroad. :boxing:

Hope u get sth soon, start applying already now :eyebrows:


Cheers!


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> My new baby's name is not available in immi a/c who was added in Oct'14. there are only 3 applicants but it should be 4 (including new baby)
> Is it normal?


I think if you call DIBP regarding this issue, it'll be fixed. At least they will advise you whether it is normal or not.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

OZHope said:


> I think if you call DIBP regarding this issue, it'll be fixed. At least they will advise you whether it is normal or not.


Call or mail DIBP. Probably, they will advised to contact Dhaka Embassy.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> i guess Jan/July relatively better Job season.
> 
> r u taking one-way ticket?
> 
> ...


Good advise....
thanks man


----------



## starter_189 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have seen 2 recent grants! One applied in Oct 14 and another in Sep 14. What happened to us....who have applied in the beginning and mid of the 2014. Can't trace anything out.........


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

DIBP giving faster grants to bd applicants applied on and after August 2014



starter_189 said:


> I have seen 2 recent grants! One applied in Oct 14 and another in Sep 14. What happened to us....who have applied in the beginning and mid of the 2014. Can't trace anything out.........


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

*Job Change*

Hi all,

I notified my agent about my Job change and he asked me to fill up Form 1022 and send it to them which I did and they informed me that they have already notified the CO. But I don't see the new attachments like resign letter in my imported immi account. Is this normal?


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> DIBP giving faster grants to bd applicants applied on and after August 2014


Bhai this is so painful! I applied in May 2014. If I had known I would've applied few months later!! Sigh!


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I notified my agent about my Job change and he asked me to fill up Form 1022 and send it to them which I did and they informed me that they have already notified the CO. But I don't see the new attachments like resign letter in my imported immi account. Is this normal?


I think what they meant about informing your CO was over mail communication. But They must upload your resignation letter/NOC even if you have filled up 1022, as this is an evidence of your employment history. Make sure that you talk to your agent regarding this, if you don't want to disclose the fact that you have imported your application to a new account, just ask them whether they have uploaded any evidence like Resignation/NOC or not. You should be strongly in charge of your application.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all,

As you know, my CO asked me for our form 1221 and our CVs on dec 10th and we sent those docs on dec 15th. The documents were uploaded in our ImmiAccount as well as were attached in the mail. As I had made a few typos in my form 80, I sent the amended form 80 as well along with those docs. I was a bit confused, so I asked them in that mail that whether I should fill up any other forms. Now it has been more than 2 weeks, and no one has replied to my query. 

So I have decided to give them a call tomorrow morning. I am doing the ryt thing, ryt?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sumaya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As you know, my CO asked me for our form 1221 and our CVs on dec 10th and we sent those docs on dec 15th. The documents were uploaded in our ImmiAccount as well as were attached in the mail. As I had made a few typos in my form 80, I sent the amended form 80 as well along with those docs. I was a bit confused, so I asked them in that mail that whether I should fill up any other forms. Now it has been more than 2 weeks, and no one has replied to my query.
> 
> So I have decided to give them a call tomorrow morning. I am doing the ryt thing, ryt?



depends!

i recall they used to footnote: DO NOT upload & send same doc in parallel.

typo in your Name & typo in other have different impact

so me thinks you are over-doing things. it's Christmas & NY break, 

just relax & let them come back if they need

cheers!


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

sumaya said:


> I think what they meant about informing your CO was over mail communication. But They must upload your resignation letter/NOC even if you have filled up 1022, as this is an evidence of your employment history. Make sure that you talk to your agent regarding this, if you don't want to disclose the fact that you have imported your application to a new account, just ask them whether they have uploaded any evidence like Resignation/NOC or not. You should be strongly in charge of your application.


I have no other option but to disclose that I have imported my application because they are saying they have attached the document but I dont see it in the list. Do the attachments appear immediately or does the department have to approve/accept or something before they appear in the immi account?


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

starter_189 said:


> I have seen 2 recent grants! One applied in Oct 14 and another in Sep 14. What happened to us....who have applied in the beginning and mid of the 2014. Can't trace anything out.........


I've also seen couple of paki applicants got their grants within 3-4 months. It really seems that DIBP is processing faster for HR countries but only for the recent applicants. I feel sorry for the applicants whose applications are in external security checks. In those cases DIBP has nothing to do to make the processing faster.


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

OZHope said:


> I've also seen couple of paki applicants got their grants within 3-4 months. It really seems that DIBP is processing faster for HR countries but only for the recent applicants. I feel sorry for the applicants whose applications are in external security checks. In those cases DIBP has nothing to do to make the processing faster.


Dear OZHope,

You've gone through your waiting, so hats off to you too.

I feel very sorry for some of the applicants (Especially for 887 Subclass) who applied in April-May 2013 and their Security checks were only initiated in January 2014. Its easier to say not to get distracted with this and get on with life as usual, but its harder to achieve this in practice. Its harder to focus when you're in a limbo and can't make long term plans. DIBP should really try to think how unfair this is (Considering new applicanrs are getting their grants in normal timeline) and how much it impacts day-to-day life of the affected people.

Its totally OK to wait (I'm not against security checking). At the end of the day its their country and others have to play by their rules which is totally fair and acceptable, but wherever incompetence, unfairness and discrimination kicks in things start to get a little bit more difficult and disappointing.

I am at least happy that they are now focusing on diverting their resources and attention (if that's what they're doing - just a pure speculation) in other areas to maintain and ensure integrity and security of Australia. As per the ASIO yearly reports to the Parliament only a handful of applications are issued with adverse or qualified result out of many thousands they assess every year. Imagine the hours and man power they are investing in this and the tangible outcome they are achieving at the end of the day. I personally think and I could be wrong that this change is brought in by the new ASIO director general who took charge of his office in Sept 2014.

I wish everyone good luck and all the best. Everyone faces difficulties in life, some more than others but you all have the courage and ability to get through it. Giving you all hopes, gives me hope. I've been in Australia for 7 years now and despite the frustrating wait I think this country has a lot to offer and is one of the greatest place to live on earth.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I applied in April 2014 and see how does i feels. 




princeofdhaka said:


> Bhai this is so painful! I applied in May 2014. If I had known I would've applied few months later!! Sigh!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm very close to my one year wait...now I don't even know what to feel. .


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> I have no other option but to disclose that I have imported my application because they are saying they have attached the document but I dont see it in the list. Do the attachments appear immediately or does the department have to approve/accept or something before they appear in the immi account?


Be sure of what they are saying. They can either attach the documents with the mail they sent to your CO, or they might have uploaded the documents in the immiaccount. In the second case, you are supposed to see all the uploaded files, but in the first case it is not possible unless they forward you the mail communication.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

thewall said:


> depends!
> 
> i recall they used to footnote: DO NOT upload & send same doc in parallel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

sugarboy said:


> Dear OZHope,
> 
> You've gone through your waiting, so hats off to you too.
> 
> ...


Well said. Let's hope for the best and pray together.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> I'm very close to my one year wait...now I don't even know what to feel. .


You are almost there. Prepare for take off


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> You are almost there. Prepare for take off


Thanks bhaiya. .I can'teven imagine of this long wait without you ppl...you guyz have made it sound normal. .plus there is nothing more relaxing than group whining .. he he...


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

*Regarding calls to DIBP*

It seems that there is confusion regarding communicating with DIBP. I would like to share my experience regarding my communications with DIBP. 

I used to call DIBP every couple of months simply asking any of my queries and the status of my application. Funny experience for me was the day I received my grant. 

First week of December I called DIBP and asked whether I should submit new PCC or not. They advised accordingly. Just before Christmas I called again and asked the status of my application. The lady on the phone was very nice and she told me that I should not call so frequently rather I should send email and wait for the CO to communicate. I said sorry and politely asked her that I have a query regarding complaint to IGIS. I told her that I am planning to lodge my complaint to IGIS as my application passed 12 months and if she has any advice for me regarding this. She simply told me to wait so that she can check my application. After a few minutes she told me that she will finalize my application and it should not take more than 5 minutes. I was having a heart attack and thought she is going to reject my application. Then she told me to check my email after a few minutes and my grant letter will be there.
I thanked her with all my heart and after 15 minutes the grant letter was there.

It was just my experience and not necessarily imply any particular trend or tip. May be my security check was already done before my call. But I am sure that if I would not call, my application would be sleeping for some time more as the Christmas vacation was around the corner. 

Anyways, I am sorry for the long post. I just can't stop talking to you all . Have a good day.


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

OZHope said:


> It seems that there is confusion regarding communicating with DIBP. I would like to share my experience regarding my communications with DIBP.
> 
> I used to call DIBP every couple of months simply asking any of my queries and the status of my application. Funny experience for me was the day I received my grant.
> 
> ...


OZHope, which number did you call them on?


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

shukti said:


> I'm very close to my one year wait...now I don't even know what to feel. .


Hi Shukti,

From your signature I see they confirmed about your security clearance. I just wanted to know how they confirm. Is it like they send a mail, or it is updated in the immi account.

I applied on 31 January 2014. No such security clearance is confirmed for me yet.


----------



## farania (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi
I'm from Bangladesh. I want to migrate to Australia under teacher skill. But it requires a one year initial teaching certificate. Can u please advise me which certificate is applicable for Bangladesh or Asia ?
or if there is any other better option to migrate then please help me with it.
thank you.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

OZHope said:


> It seems that there is confusion regarding communicating with DIBP. I would like to share my experience regarding my communications with DIBP.
> 
> I used to call DIBP every couple of months simply asking any of my queries and the status of my application. Funny experience for me was the day I received my grant.
> 
> ...


I also had similar experience. Called to learn that I will be granted as soon as I submit my renewed pcc. I think we just timed our calls coincidentally well and thats all.


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy New year to all.
We are here in Melbourne for first entry from Dec,14 end. Here are my experience so far,

1. Visa Stamp requirement: No need to worry about visa stamping on passport as i have seen lots of post on this. At OZ immigration no need to show even your visa grant papers only passport is enough.

2. Customs Check: This is quite serious in OZ. Remember to declare any item as per Custom guideline and read the form carefully. If you don't have anything to declare then if any officer ask you while clearing through customs then just mention it to him. 

3. Mobile SIM: You can buy prepaid SIM card at the airport. Telstra is the best but expensive. I bought Optus for me and my wife. Service quite good (don't know about rural area coverage). you can buy monthly prepaid package which will come with 1GB or more data package and can buy add on data package with 5-10AUD. 

4. Bank Account: Before coming here i opened bank account in Commonwealth bank of AU. On the first day of arrival i collected debit card. I also transferred some amount to that account which was already available. Customer service personal was quite cooperative and we discussed more than 1 hr about account options. That debit card is usable in ATM, POS and online. You can also open bank account in NAB but they won't give you any visa or master debit card immediately.

5. Driving License: I had overseas driving license from Nigeria which just expired last August but issue date was more than 3 years so i gave 3 tests ( Learner permit test, Hazard Perception test and Driving Test) within 2 days and passed in one go. Now has full victorian driving license. I did it within one week after arrival. You can book all these test by giving driving license authority a call. BTW for driving license you need to show your residential address lease agreement and also bank card for identity check. Also try to book driving license test in suburbs where traffic is low, driving test here is quite extensive.

6. Transportation: Since i made my entry in Melbourne, so on the very first day i bought Myki card. Which will enable you travel in Bus, Tram and Train. You can buy it from any 7-11 Shop and can top up from any station/7/11 shop/mobile app. Taxi service to and from ariport is little bit expensive but within city its quite cheap and easily accessible as some time you have to walk a long distance after getting down from tram/bus, so better to hire a taxi. To check schedule and route info you can download mobile of PT or tramtracker which helping me a lot. 

7. Short Stay: As this is not my final move so i rented a short stay furnished apartment at CBD which enables me to access transportation, restaurants, shopping centre and attractions quite easily. You can search online for short stay apartments and book online before you move. Rate will be little bit expensive compared with long term rent but this is better than hotel stay as you will have spacious accommodation.

8. Visiting places: As this is our pleasure tour so we only focused on moving around, see Melbourne attractions. Has not explored job market at all as i don't have any plan to relocate from my current job position soon. Use traveladvisor website and mobile app to locate attractions in Melbourne.

9. Bangladeshi Grocery and Restaurant: You can find almost all Bangladeshi grocery items here, so no need to worry about brining anything from Bangladesh. At Footscry suburb you can find BD grocery items and restaurant. I visited Bhorer Pakhi for grocery items and Rizk for dining few times. There is a indian sweet shop also nearby to that place which taste almost like BD sweets. There are halal meat shop in that area as well.

10. Regular Grocery Items: For daily grocery you can go to Coles or Woolworth but price will be little bit high. Also must try Queen Victoria Market for fresh fruit, vegetables, fish, cheese. Must try night market at Queen Victoria Market on Wednesday for street food and shopping. 

11. Medicare: 7-10 days after first entry you can go to any medicare customer service center and fill up medicare enrollment form along with showing your original passport and visa grant letter. They will tell you your card will be mailed to your postal address within 4 weeks. But within this time if you see any doctor, can keep the receipt and claim later through medicare.

12. TFN: To apply for centrelink payment you need to register for TFN and this will be available within 4 weeks after application. 

13. Centrelink: You can register for centrelink immediately after arrival through online but to claim any benefit you will need TFN.

So far i can remember above points only. Hope this will be useful for those who wanted to make their first entry.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

vondool said:


> Hi Shukti,
> 
> From your signature I see they confirmed about your security clearance. I just wanted to know how they confirm. Is it like they send a mail, or it is updated in the immi account.
> 
> I applied on 31 January 2014. No such security clearance is confirmed for me yet.


Hello ..they confirmed me that im going through security checking when I called them..but clearance I don't know. .I've no idea whether my checking is finished or not.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

farania said:


> Hi
> I'm from Bangladesh. I want to migrate to Australia under teacher skill. But it requires a one year initial teaching certificate. Can u please advise me which certificate is applicable for Bangladesh or Asia ?
> or if there is any other better option to migrate then please help me with it.
> thank you.


 You need a 4 year teaching degree or a degree of at least 3 years plus an initial teacher training degree which is at least 2 years long. It must include the required number if days supervised practice.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

sugarboy said:


> OZHope, which number did you call them on?


Hi Sugarboy, I used to call +61 1300 364 613, +61 7313670000 numbers.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

Can any one suggest?? which currency convert will Better for me to bring in Australia.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Almost about to hit 22 months...hope the new year brings some good news sooner rather than later....


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Did you call them?



Sydneynsw said:


> Almost about to hit 22 months...hope the new year brings some good news sooner rather than later....


----------



## rumoncse (Sep 11, 2014)

I have already got ACS positive result (4 years 2 months experience), so i m not eligible for subclass 190. my total score 50 without IELTS, if i wait 11 months then i will eligible for 190 but my question, after 11 months will again Assignment or not? and please share subclass 489 is positive and negative.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Almost about to hit 22 months...hope the new year brings some good news sooner rather than later....


I know at least two people in this forum who have waited for over 24 months by now.( BOLT and lalon). I wish all of us fast grants. I am personally waiting for almost 18 months for my 190 to be finalized.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

rumoncse said:


> I have already got ACS positive result (4 years 2 months experience), so i m not eligible for subclass 190. my total score 50 without IELTS, if i wait 11 months then i will eligible for 190 but my question, after 11 months will again Assignment or not? and please share subclass 489 is positive and negative.


Try to add additional score by IELTS. If not possible go for 489. Situation may change after a year so try to grab present facilities.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Can any one suggest?? which currency convert will Better for me to bring in Australia.


Like bdt to usd or bdt to aud???


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Did you call them?


Yes called and emailed many times, however the responses if any that were received were more or less the same. No definitive timeframe.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

olways said:


> I know at least two people in this forum who have waited for over 24 months by now.( BOLT and lalon). I wish all of us fast grants. I am personally waiting for almost 18 months for my 190 to be finalized.


Its a shock to me that someone with a 190 subclass is also waiting this long....I guess the only way to make it there is being patient...I wish u a quick grant too...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

MKIRESL said:


> Like bdt to usd or bdt to aud???


Depends, what rate.

However, better is to avoid double conversion, like BDT>USD>AUD (coz u might lose twice)


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

I follow these two website for currency convertion......
XE: (AUD/BDT) Australian Dollar to Bangladeshi Taka Rate
https://sbxmoney.com.au/





MKIRESL said:


> Can any one suggest?? which currency convert will Better for me to bring in Australia.





MKIRESL said:


> Like bdt to usd or bdt to aud???





thewall said:


> Depends, what rate.
> 
> However, better is to avoid double conversion, like BDT>USD>AUD (coz u might lose twice)


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> I follow these two website for currency convertion......
> XE: (AUD/BDT) Australian Dollar to Bangladeshi Taka Rate
> https://sbxmoney.com.au/



yea, mee too - it's good to determine when & if I should change, looking at historic rate movements. eg right now AUD is heading worst of last 5 year, good news from outside more than inside.

however, if you change to USD once in BD, then again in AU, you lose twice in conversion rate.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Almost about to hit 22 months...hope the new year brings some good news sooner rather than later....


Have patience bro, you've waited almost all of it. Your grant will be around soon.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

I know that there are engineers in this topic. 

I would like to ask couple of questions regarding Engineering in Australia:

1. Is it worth to pay Engineers Australia membership? Can anyone share personal experience with this matter?

2.Chartered status - is it really worth to pursue this? Experience please? Anyone who applied for chartered status from overseas?

3. Is there any engineering licence system in Australia? 
Who actually put sign on some project or design? For example, project of road/highway, who sign this? 

4. How to become Principal Engineer? Do you have to be NPER or RPEQ? Do you need some other licence?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Urlacher said:


> I know that there are engineers in this topic.
> 
> I would like to ask couple of questions regarding Engineering in Australia:
> 
> ...



i was in this dilemma couple of years back, in the end I gave up this thought.

instead i went on to get PMP, Prince2 Foundation, Sixsigma Green Belt ... :boxing:


If you like membership, might explore *AIPM* as well


----------



## ohornish82 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi!

I am going to move to Adelaide in the month of March. I prefer Singapore Airlines over Malaysian Air . But minimum layover time is 17hrs for Singapore Airlines in March . Does they provide any hotel during waiting time? Is there any good option for me ?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

ohornish82 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am going to move to Adelaide in the month of March. I prefer Singapore Airlines over Malaysian Air . But minimum layover time is 17hrs for Singapore Airlines in March . Does they provide any hotel during waiting time? Is there any good option for me ?
> 
> thanks in advance!


Layover time is only 1 hour if you go Sydney first. Thanks.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I called DIBP today morning, politely told that application lodged at April 2014 and waiting over 8 months. They gav the same reply it's under security check.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I called DIBP today morning, politely told that application lodged at April 2014 and waiting over 8 months. They gav the same reply it's under security check.


In my understanding, if you have been contacted by team 13, you can assume that, that is when your application has been sent for security check. Add 12-15 months maximum from the start of your ESC to estimate your grant time. 
That's what one CO told me when I asked about my estimated grant time.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Can anyone paste the post regarding Bank Account opening before arrival?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

OZHope said:


> In my understanding, if you have been contacted by team 13, you can assume that, that is when your application has been sent for security check. Add 12-15 months maximum from the start of your ESC to estimate your grant time.
> That's what one CO told me when I asked about my estimated grant time.


I was asked for form 80in feb'14; team 13 contacted me in may '14; although pcc n medical were called in june'14..


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

shukti said:


> I was asked for form 80in feb'14; team 13 contacted me in may '14; although pcc n medical were called in june'14..


I think your employer didn't response properly. If team 13 got response, DIBP will issue grant letter within a week.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your reply.



OZHope said:


> In my understanding, if you have been contacted by team 13, you can assume that, that is when your application has been sent for security check. Add 12-15 months maximum from the start of your ESC to estimate your grant time.
> That's what one CO told me when I asked about my estimated grant time.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> I think your employer didn't response properly. If team 13 got response, DIBP will issue grant letter within a week.


Seriously tareq bhai..u are saying this! As far as I know this whithin a week yhing just started. .my application is from a date when security checking was mandatory ..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> Can anyone paste the post regarding Bank Account opening before arrival?


https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/can/moving-to-australia.html?ei=mv_can_moving-to-australia-1001

you can follow steps by visiting the link above for commonwealth bank account. I did the same and collected by debit card once I reached in Sydney. Its fairly straightforward.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/can/moving-to-australia.html?ei=mv_can_moving-to-australia-1001
> 
> you can follow steps by visiting the link above for commonwealth bank account. I did the same and collected by debit card once I reached in Sydney. Its fairly straightforward.


I checked the link (https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/can/moving-to-australia/setting-up-your-banking.html) and found CAN will not charge monthly maintenance fee for the first 12 months only. On the other hand, NAB isaver (NAB iSaver - high interest account online savings - NAB) has no monthly maintenance fee. Now, you I need your good advice. Because, only you people can guide us correctly.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I checked the link (https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/can/moving-to-australia/setting-up-your-banking.html) and found CAN will not charge monthly maintenance fee for the first 12 months only. On the other hand, NAB isaver (NAB iSaver - high interest account online savings - NAB) has no monthly maintenance fee. Now, you I need your good advice. Because, only you people can guide us correctly.


Yes you are right. Both are good bank and you can go with any. In sydney I have seen more Comm bank atm than Nab's but it doesn't really matter as much. For me comm bank website online banking interface looked cooler and the 4 dollar fee after 1 year seemed close to nothing. You can also choose to open accounts with both these bank.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Yes you are right. Both are good bank and you can go with any. In sydney I have seen more Comm bank atm than Nab's but it doesn't really matter as much. For me comm bank website online banking interface looked cooler and the 4 dollar fee after 1 year seemed close to nothing. You can also choose to open accounts with both these bank.


Comm Bank charges $4 fee per month for smart access account, and $6 per month for complete access account. However, there are ways to avoid the fees - eg. $2,000 per month deposit. If u have $2,000 in your Comm Bank netbank saver account for example, just remember to transfer it in & out of the access account once every month and you will be fine.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

*Happy anniversary*

This is one anniversary no one likes to celebrate but, nevertheless, happy anniversary, Shukti apa, in the sense that you can now deduct one full year from your waiting phase.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Comm Bank charges $4 fee per month for smart access account, and $6 per month for complete access account. However, there are ways to avoid the fees - eg. $2,000 per month deposit. If u have $2,000 in your Comm Bank netbank saver account for example, just remember to transfer it in & out of the access account once every month and you will be fine.


I also thought about that. But best is to keep the money in a savings account where you will get approximately $4 interest on your $2000 every month. No action required


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> This is one anniversary no one likes to celebrate but, nevertheless, happy anniversary, Shukti apa, in the sense that you can now deduct one full year from your waiting phase.


Thank you bhaiya! I was about to post one year ding dond post! Its wonderful that you remembered! I'm a mother of two. .even the wait for my babies were no more than ten months. .I'm having longest wait of my life


----------



## Tofayel33 (Mar 11, 2014)

Alhamdulillah,, after a long wait I got my grant notification today.
Thanks to all forum members and you were really hope in my long journey.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats. Pls share detail timeline



Tofayel33 said:


> Alhamdulillah,, after a long wait I got my grant notification today.
> Thanks to all forum members and you were really hope in my long journey.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> Thank you bhaiya! I was about to post one year ding dond post! Its wonderful that you remembered! I'm a mother of two. .even the wait for my babies were no more than ten months. .I'm having longest wait of my life


Well said!! But trust me, the feelings after you get your grant will not be same as what was when you became a mother. I have a little one too and the grant


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tofayel33 said:


> Alhamdulillah,, after a long wait I got my grant notification today.
> Thanks to all forum members and you were really hope in my long journey.


Congratulations!! When are you flying and where lane:


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Tofayel33 said:


> Alhamdulillah,, after a long wait I got my grant notification today.
> Thanks to all forum members and you were really hope in my long journey.


Congratulations bhaia! Happy for you..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I have seen in other threads, people applied in Nov 2014 has started receiving direct grant. I can just say "LOL"


----------



## Mobile099 (Nov 20, 2014)

Just got the grant notification.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Mobile099 said:


> Just got the grant notification.


LOL


and 


congratulations


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Mobile099 said:


> Just got the grant notification.


Congrats! What is your profession? Please share in details.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

I have no Bangladesh driving license. Will it better to get a Bangladesh driving license before entry in Australia?


----------



## Mobile099 (Nov 20, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Congrats! What is your profession? Please share in details.



189, Civil Engineer-233211, Lodged:30 June 2014, CO Allocated: 16 Sep 2014--Brisbane , Requested Documents Submitted--spouse IELTS & Evidence of Relationship: 29 Sep 2014, Grant :13 Jan 2015


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> I also thought about that. But best is to keep the money in a savings account where you will get approximately $4 interest on your $2000 every month. No action required


Haha...good idea but if u keep the money in savings account it would not count towards $2, 00 inflow per month and you would get charged for bank fees. Also the interest on savings account is terribly low compared to saver accounts...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I am in love with the LAST LINE OF YOUR SIGNATURE- _*"Grant: In my dreams...."*_ 



Sydneynsw said:


> Haha...good idea but if u keep the money in savings account it would not count towards $2, 00 inflow per month and you would get charged for bank fees. Also the interest on savings account is terribly low compared to saver accounts...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Tofayel33 said:


> Alhamdulillah,, after a long wait I got my grant notification today.
> Thanks to all forum members and you were really hope in my long journey.


congrats!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Haha...good idea but if u keep the money in savings account it would not count towards $2, 00 inflow per month and you would get charged for bank fees. Also the interest on savings account is terribly low compared to saver accounts...


True that the interest is very low! Interest you earn on $2000 will be almost equivalent to the monthly charge. Best is to save in Bangladesh than Australia!


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Mobile099 said:


> 189, Civil Engineer-233211, Lodged:30 June 2014, CO Allocated: 16 Sep 2014--Brisbane , Requested Documents Submitted--spouse IELTS & Evidence of Relationship: 29 Sep 2014, Grant :13 Jan 2015


Great!!! It's good to see that Bangladeshi applicants are getting their grants quicker than earlier.. Good news for all of us.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> True that the interest is very low! Interest you earn on $2000 will be almost equivalent to the monthly charge. Best is to save in Bangladesh than Australia!


I agree...but bear in mind Australian residents pay tax on their on their worldwide income...though currently Australia does not have access to any information from Bangladesh to my knowledge...and as I mentioned if you just keep the money in savings account they will still charge the bank fees...


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I am in love with the LAST LINE OF YOUR SIGNATURE- "Grant: In my dreams...."


Thank you...I am sure the dreams will come true very soon insha allah...


----------



## sumgom (Jan 6, 2015)

I got my PR on December 13, 2014 and my last of entry is before November 13, 2015, so I'm planning to move Adelaide in July, 2015. 

1) Can someone tell me how to rent accommodation beforehand because hotel will be very expensive? My budget is around AUD 200-300 per week.

2) Moreover, kindly share the status of job market in Adelaide. I've 8 years’ experience as Client service manager in Consumer Insights, Market Research and Marketing. 

Thanks for your support and advice.
Simon


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Mobile099 said:


> Just got the grant notification.


congrats!


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Bd frnds,

Is it possible to renew MRP(Machine Readable Passport] in Bangladesh?? My passport will get expired on next year 2016 january. So, I want to either renew my passport or apply for new passport.

So far, lots of ppl said tht MRP will not renew and I need to apply for new passport!! Anyone have any confirm information on it.Please share

Thanks in adv.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Mobile099 said:


> 189, Civil Engineer-233211, Lodged:30 June 2014, CO Allocated: 16 Sep 2014--Brisbane , Requested Documents Submitted--spouse IELTS & Evidence of Relationship: 29 Sep 2014, Grant :13 Jan 2015


Congrats vaia.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Tofayel33 said:


> Alhamdulillah,, after a long wait I got my grant notification today.
> Thanks to all forum members and you were really hope in my long journey.


Congratulations bro. Best wishes to you .


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Mobile099 said:


> Just got the grant notification.


Congratulations. All the best .


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

sumgom said:


> I got my PR on December 13, 2014 and my last of entry is before November 13, 2015, so I'm planning to move Adelaide in July, 2015.
> 
> 1) Can someone tell me how to rent accommodation beforehand because hotel will be very expensive? My budget is around AUD 200-300 per week.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your PR grant. Here are my suggestions based on living in Adelaide for last 3 years.

*1) Can someone tell me how to rent accommodation beforehand because hotel will be very expensive? My budget is around AUD 200-300 per week.
*
It'll be difficult for you to rent a house in Adelaide from Bangladesh. I would suggest you to post your accommodation request in our Facebook group (Bangladeshi Residents in Adelaide) regarding this. Link is: https://www.facebook.com/groups/419029008230050/?ref=browser
There are also other facebook groups of BD people in Adelaide. It would be your best interest if you join.
This one is also good and very active socially.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/South-Australian-Bangladeshi-Community-Association/135063016541664

It would be good for you if you stay with BD family for a week or two, look for the best house that suits yourself and get in. Best thing of living with a BD family for sometime is that they will help you with initial info of different things of the new city. (But please don't overstay with any family .)

*2) Moreover, kindly share the status of job market in Adelaide. I've 8 years’ experience as Client service manager in Consumer Insights, Market Research and Marketing. 
*
LOL. Adelaide is pretty much down for jobs but I have friends who have landed on awesome jobs within 6 months. So, you just have to be the right person for right job at the right moment .


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

shukti said:


> Thank you bhaiya! I was about to post one year ding dond post! Its wonderful that you remembered! I'm a mother of two. .even the wait for my babies were no more than ten months. .I'm having longest wait of my life


Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> I think your employer didn't response properly. If team 13 got response, DIBP will issue grant letter within a week.


Hi num_tareq,

How do we know if they contacted my employer? For my case, the last correspondence with Team 13 was on 21 May 2014. After that everything seems to be silent.

I have two employers - my past employer is in Bangladesh, my second and current one is in Gambia. What do you think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

vondool said:


> Hi num_tareq,
> 
> How do we know if they contacted my employer? For my case, the last correspondence with Team 13 was on 21 May 2014. After that everything seems to be silent.
> 
> I have two employers - my past employer is in Bangladesh, my second and current one is in Gambia. What do you think? Thanks in advance.


Whether Team 13 contacted or not, only can be confirmed by your employer.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Tofayel33 said:


> Alhamdulillah,, after a long wait I got my grant notification today.
> Thanks to all forum members and you were really hope in my long journey.


Mashallah. Welcome to PR club.


----------



## reefat (Jan 14, 2015)

I have lodged my Application (189) on 10 Sept 2014. PCC and med are done by 29th nov. Any idea of how long it may take to grant my Visa.  Waiting is boring.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

YOu should get your grant very soon. If possible phone DIBP



reefat said:


> I have lodged my Application (189) on 10 Sept 2014. PCC and med are done by 29th nov. Any idea of how long it may take to grant my Visa.  Waiting is boring.


----------



## reefat (Jan 14, 2015)

bdapplicant said:


> YOu should get your grant very soon. If possible phone DIBP


Thank you.

I have agent for the processing. They told me that it takes 12 months after submitting PCC and med docs. Grrrrrrrrr. However, one of my friends has got visa in 20 days and we both applied in the same month. His subclass was 190 and mine is 189. My point is like.. after providing all required docs, does it take that much time? M going mad.


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

Don't get mad... try to think of those people who are waiting for more than 1 year.. and don't worry... you will get it soon i think... bcos those who have applied after August 2014 are getting their grant within 6 months...


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Guys, guess what? I got my grant notification few minutes ago. Super excited!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Sun10 said:


> Guys, guess what? I got my grant notification few minutes ago. Super excited!


hey congrats


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sun10 said:


> Guys, guess what? I got my grant notification few minutes ago. Super excited!


Congrats mate.

Can you please share your full timeline after CO allocation? Were you ever contacted by Team 13?


----------



## reefat (Jan 14, 2015)

Sun10 said:


> Guys, guess what? I got my grant notification few minutes ago. Super excited!


Congrats ..... Before leaving please pray for us who are waiting for ..... u know..


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sun10 said:


> Guys, guess what? I got my grant notification few minutes ago. Super excited!


Mashallah. Great news indeed.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

friends, what are the conditions for getting citizenship from pr? what difference it will make if i enter earlier than my IED? Will wait for ur expert suggestions


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

YOu applied trough agent thats not a problem. You can directly call DIBP and politely ask for the status 



reefat said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have agent for the processing. They told me that it takes 12 months after submitting PCC and med docs. Grrrrrrrrr. However, one of my friends has got visa in 20 days and we both applied in the same month. His subclass was 190 and mine is 189. My point is like.. after providing all required docs, does it take that much time? M going mad.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Sun10 said:


> Guys, guess what? I got my grant notification few minutes ago. Super excited!


Bhaiya congrats! Now can you tell me when did your co asked form 80..your signature tells very little about your time line..


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Sun10 said:


> Guys, guess what? I got my grant notification few minutes ago. Super excited!


Congrats. Did u try contacting immigration recently? or was it a surprize?


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Sun10 said:


> Guys, guess what? I got my grant notification few minutes ago. Super excited!


Congratulations .


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Bd frnds,
> 
> Is it possible to renew MRP(Machine Readable Passport] in Bangladesh?? My passport will get expired on next year 2016 january. So, I want to either renew my passport or apply for new passport.
> 
> ...


apply for a new one.


----------



## musfiq (Jan 14, 2015)

*Visa Granting Time for 189*

Hi All,

I applied under 189 category having the following timeline.

1. EA Assessment: Telecommunications Network Engineer ANZSC0-263312.
2. EOI Sumbitted: 31.03.2014
3. Invitation Received: 12.05.2014
4. Visa lodged: 25.05.2014
5. CO Assigned: 14.08.2014
6. Form 80, medical report, VAC2 option chosen:23.08.2014

Till now I haven't got any result. Would anybody please come up with suggestion or information which may help to lessen my worries? To be noted, I wrote the case officer twice over this time and got the same reply i.e. keep patience.

Thanks in Advance

Musfiq


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Did s/he notified you, your application went for external checking? YOu may now about this by calling DIBP.



musfiq said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied under 189 category having the following timeline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

musfiq said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied under 189 category having the following timeline.
> 
> ...


Keep patience from me aswell. Expect to get your grant anytime after May 2015.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone. My dedetails ttimeline below:

Invitation 16 December 2013
App Lodge : 20 December 2013
CO Allocation: 19 January 2014
Team 13 contact: 19 February
Reply to Team 13 info 20 February 2014
Grant 14 January 2015


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Please find my details timeline below:

Invitation: 16 December 2013
App Lodge : 20 December 2013
CO Allocation: 19 January 2014
Team 13 contact: 19 February
Reply to Team 13 info 20 February 2014
Grant 14 January 2015


In last 25 days, I contacted both DIPB and IGIS several times. However, I am not sure whether that helped or not. I last contracted DIPB on 5 January and IGIS 6 January 2015.


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sun10 said:


> Thanks everyone. My dedetails ttimeline below:
> 
> Invitation 16 December 2013
> App Lodge : 20 December 2013
> ...


Thanks for sharing your detailed timeline mate, its your time now get out of the most frustrated phase of your life


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Can anyone tell me whether the travel history of an applicant can cause the delay in security check? My husband visited more that 8 countries in Asia. He stayed in China for 1 month or more in his visit in china several times as a tourist. Does it affect the security check>? I am wondering why my case is taking so long. My case is straight forward but I am worried about my husband. I know each applicant will be assessed independently. 

Yesterday I called DIBP and they said My application has been reviewed and they will notify me if they need anything. (same old reply they gave me when I called them 3 months ago.)

Feeling frustrated. Dont know whether i am on the same boat like some other bd applicants who are waiting for so long.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

My timeline is like same as you. Fact is security check takes 1 hour time.



sazedaakhtar said:


> Can anyone tell me whether the travel history of an applicant can cause the delay in security check? My husband visited more that 8 countries in Asia. He stayed in China for 1 month or more in his visit in china several times as a tourist. Does it affect the security check>? I am wondering why my case is taking so long. My case is straight forward but I am worried about my husband. I know each applicant will be assessed independently.
> 
> Yesterday I called DIBP and they said My application has been reviewed and they will notify me if they need anything. (same old reply they gave me when I called them 3 months ago.)
> 
> Feeling frustrated. Dont know whether i am on the same boat like some other bd applicants who are waiting for so long.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> My timeline is like same as you. Fact is security check takes 1 hour time.


That's so true. . Now I don't have my co's no..I only know that I am from team 8; now can anyone give me where I can inquire about my case in dibp as I lost the no I called before. It was a no with which after recorded message operator takes the call.


----------



## musfiq (Jan 14, 2015)

vondool said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My timelines are as below.
> 
> ...


Same is the case for me though lesser waiting time than you. In reply to my two times query having the same reply from CO i.e. we appreciate your patience in this matter. One thing did you call the CO because I heard it has more positive impact on processing than writing email though not justified. How about the validity of your PCC as it validates for one year.


----------



## musfiq (Jan 14, 2015)

shukti said:


> That's so true. . Now I don't have my co's no..I only know that I am from team 8; now can anyone give me where I can inquire about my case in dibp as I lost the no I called before. It was a no with which after recorded message operator takes the call.


I don't know what is their standards of processing? Because time is an important element that dictates one decision to settle somewhere.


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sun10 said:


> Thanks everyone. Please find my details timeline below:
> 
> Invitation: 16 December 2013
> App Lodge : 20 December 2013
> ...


Did IGIS say ASIO had your application or did they say they finished working on it?


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Can anyone tell me whether the travel history of an applicant can cause the delay in security check? My husband visited more that 8 countries in Asia. He stayed in China for 1 month or more in his visit in china several times as a tourist. Does it affect the security check>? I am wondering why my case is taking so long. My case is straight forward but I am worried about my husband. I know each applicant will be assessed independently.
> 
> Yesterday I called DIBP and they said My application has been reviewed and they will notify me if they need anything. (same old reply they gave me when I called them 3 months ago.)
> 
> Feeling frustrated. Dont know whether i am on the same boat like some other bd applicants who are waiting for so long.


I don't think traveling different countries in Asia is going to make big difference for security check timeline. Once it's gone for security check, it should take usual time frame.
It's normal for you to be frustrated, however usually visa 189 BD applicants need to wait 12-18 months. It's 7 months for you now. Have patience, sooner or later you are going to get it .


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry a little correct. It will be 1 year not 1 hour. I really wish ESC could take 1 hour :blabla: !!! lolz 



bdapplicant said:


> My timeline is like same as you. Fact is security check takes 1 hour time.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Dear all,

It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...

After submitting the requested docs by CO on 24th December'14, I planned to call DIBP after 10 working days. So I called them today morning (at 8 am BST) and asked for the status update. Got the connection at one go, and was received by a male voice. I politely asked him about the status of my application and whether any other documents are needed or not. He checked and replied, 'all the relevent docs are received and nothing is more required. The application is under processing.' Then I asked, is there any timeline to know the outcome? He politely replied, NO and said each application takes it own time. So he can't commit any timeline. 

This was the total conversation which took less than 5 mins time. And just after 2 hrs I received 3 grant mails, separately for myself, spouse and child.

This post would be incomplete, without thanking this forum, all the members, moderators and each & every posts which helped me in this whole journey. Without you keeping patience was not so easy...

I wish all our mates get their grants asap....and also we can keep this network continued in our Aussie life...

THANK YOU


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

sugarboy said:


> Did IGIS say ASIO had your application or did they say they finished working on it?


Hi Mate,

Yes, ASIO had my application according to IGIS. I did something that I probably should have not done. After a year of waiting, I lost my patience. Then I lodged the complaint on 23rd December 2013 to IGIS.
On 6 January 2015, they said it is quite normal to wait more than a year. Then I said to IGIS over phone 
why people(recent applicants) in the same subclass(189) from my country is getting grants in 3 or 4 months and I am waiting more than a year? They said that could be because of my personal profile. They gave me the option whether I would like to lodge another complaint regarding this. I said that I would appreciate that.

After 8 days since this conversation, I got my grant. However, I am not sure whether that played a part or not.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...
> 
> ...


Congrats! !


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

musfiq said:


> Same is the case for me though lesser waiting time than you. In reply to my two times query having the same reply from CO i.e. we appreciate your patience in this matter. One thing did you call the CO because I heard it has more positive impact on processing than writing email though not justified. How about the validity of your PCC as it validates for one year.


Thanks Musfiq,

I did not call yet, but was waiting for the 1st year anniversary of the application . I might call soon. Thanks for the tip.

I had to submit police clearances from Bangladesh and Gambia (where I reside and work now). Also I traveled across three other African countries. So I don't know which one is causing the delay. I work in an international organization. So everything seems so positive, and all my documents are so neat and clean. But that is the fate anyway.

The Gambian PCC will expire on 5 February 2015. Medical reports were submitted at the end of February 2014. Don't know where it is stuck!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...
> 
> ...





Congrats


----------



## musfiq (Jan 14, 2015)

shukti said:


> That's so true. . Now I don't have my co's no..I only know that I am from team 8; now can anyone give me where I can inquire about my case in dibp as I lost the no I called before. It was a no with which after recorded message operator takes the call.


Dear Bdapplicant,

I would like to know does DIBP informs about the status of security check spontaneously or the applicant has to ask for that?


----------



## musfiq (Jan 14, 2015)

vondool said:


> Thanks Musfiq,
> 
> I did not call yet, but was waiting for the 1st year anniversary of the application . I might call soon. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> ...


Dear Mr. Vondool!!!

Thanks for your reply. Regarding phone call I am getting mix experience as you find also going through the posts in this forum. However, sometimes we stuck in situations when it seems nothing to loose and desperately try to knock as per our impulsive intention!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

If you call DIBP and ask them your status in reply if they say your application is under checking then you will understand



musfiq said:


> Dear Bdapplicant,
> 
> I would like to know does DIBP informs about the status of security check spontaneously or the applicant has to ask for that?


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...
> 
> ...


Congrats . You have got your grant within 4 months. I guess the waiting time for BD applicants of 189 visa is decreasing.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Congrats . You have got your grant within 4 months. I guess the waiting time for BD applicants of 189 visa is decreasing.


Congratulations!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

EEE_power said:


> friends, what are the conditions for getting citizenship from pr? what difference it will make if i enter earlier than my IED? Will wait for ur expert suggestions



EEE_Power, Mate u need to use your EEE power 

here is one DIY calc, i think if u stay 3 year from your landing date, 

*Residence Requirements Calculator*


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> I checked the link (https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/can/moving-to-australia/setting-up-your-banking.html) and found CAN will not charge monthly maintenance fee for the first 12 months only. On the other hand, NAB isaver (NAB iSaver - high interest account online savings - NAB) has no monthly maintenance fee. Now, you I need your good advice. Because, only you people can guide us correctly.



I went with NAB i-Saver (approx 3.9%) + Current A/C (with Free Debit card), both free but apparently NAB ATM are less than CBA,

Saving rate in BD is crazy double figure but I think it's better to send your money before you land with one-way ticket, else you need to declare your Global Income (for Australian Tax purposes) after migrating.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

thewall said:


> I went with NAB i-Saver (approx 3.9%) + Current A/C (with Free Debit card), both free but apparently NAB ATM are less than CBA,
> 
> Saving rate in BD is crazy double figure but I think it's better to send your money before you land with one-way ticket, else you need to declare your Global Income (for Australian Tax purposes) after migrating.


 Doesnt matter when you send your cash. You are still liable to pay tax on global income and savings.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

*bank account*

Guyz

I opened a bank account with ANZ its quite easy. one thing i need to tell you that don't lose your boarding pass as it works as an identity as well when you activate your immi account with ANZ. lane:

Thanks


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends,
I badly need your experience/ opinion on my passport issue. The problem is, I work in a govt office and my passport is an official passport. With this passport I have allready applied for 489 visa. Has there any problem/ future complicity in applying for migration with official passport from Bangladesh. 
Pls help with your valuable suggestion.

Regards,
Zubayer.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

_shel said:


> Doesnt matter when you send your cash. You are still liable to pay tax on global income and savings.



Are you sure, I need to pay TAX, even If i have not made my final move.

I called ATO to clarify this sometime last year, cause I dont want to move in without any Job and more so when I have a good job outside Australia.

The Lady told me I'll be considered "Resident for TAX" purposes only when I made final move and spent >180 days in a single FY. There is a Calculator in ATO website to test this, she advised me to try.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ZHossain said:


> Friends,
> I badly need your experience/ opinion on my passport issue. The problem is, I work in a govt office and my passport is an official passport. With this passport I have allready applied for 489 visa. Has there any problem/ future complicity in applying for migration with official passport from Bangladesh.
> Pls help with your valuable suggestion.
> 
> ...


Seems very difficult.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...
> 
> ...


Mashallah. I think DIBP change their attitude or perception towards us. This is gr8 for BD applicants. Recent successful timelines surely will encourage the rookies.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I safely arrived in Sydney on 14th so its been a few days so far....it is a beautiful place to live and work...transportation and safety are topnotch..weather is fine....one downside is everything is too expensive but still affordable if you work full-time....didn't get a job yet...applying online and contacting recruitment agencies...hopefully will get one soon....too busy with job hunting so couldn't get the chance to visit attractive locations....will share that experience later...

I read that BD applicants are getting quick grants now a days...that really great to know..mine took only 80 days so don't lose hope if you are waiting for a longer period...the grant letter for you is may be ready to be sent...so be optimistic..wish you all a quick grant those who are waiting of course....


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Seems very difficult.


Thanks Tareq vai. But seeking for a solution. Will DIBP raise any issue? On the other hand if my visa is granted with this passport will DIBP accept cpnverting the passport from official to general after grant. Really tensed, any opinion will be very helpful.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

thewall said:


> Are you sure, I need to pay TAX, even If i have not made my final move.
> 
> I called ATO to clarify this sometime last year, cause I dont want to move in without any Job and more so when I have a good job outside Australia.
> 
> The Lady told me I'll be considered "Resident for TAX" purposes only when I made final move and spent >180 days in a single FY. There is a Calculator in ATO website to test this, she advised me to try.


 Once you move to Australia you are tax resident if you have a visa and intend to stay. You dont not file taxes because you have only spent 179 days in the country at the end of the tax year. 

The 180 days only applies to those that are in and out of the country really not those only living in Australia.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Mobile099 said:


> 189, Civil Engineer-233211, Lodged:30 June 2014, CO Allocated: 16 Sep 2014--Brisbane , Requested Documents Submitted--spouse IELTS & Evidence of Relationship: 29 Sep 2014, Grant :13 Jan 2015


Bhai are you alone or with family?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ZHossain said:


> Thanks Tareq vai. But seeking for a solution. Will DIBP raise any issue? On the other hand if my visa is granted with this passport will DIBP accept cpnverting the passport from official to general after grant. Really tensed, any opinion will be very helpful.


You can talk to to your Case Officer.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I lost my patience seeing that most applicants applied after june 2014 got their grants and i am still waiting more than 8 and half months. I called IGIS today morning, but they are not intend to listen anything unless my timelines cross 12 months!!!! They suggested to contact me after April 15 when my application will cross 12 months.
This is ridiculous, why different treatment for people applied different time. Even i applied, immediate after commencing 3 months processing time!!!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I lost my patience seeing that most applicants applied after june 2014 got their grants and i am still waiting more than 8 and half months. I called IGIS today morning, but they are not intend to listen anything unless my timelines cross 12 months!!!! They suggested to contact me after April 15 when my application will cross 12 months.
> This is ridiculous, why different treatment for people applied different time. Even i applied, immediate after commencing 3 months processing time!!!


Talk to your CO. IGIS will receive complain only after 12 months and that is clearly stated in their website. Keep mailing to your team very politely. And see my timeline. I think it will ease your anger.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Talk to your CO. IGIS will receive complain only after 12 months and that is clearly stated in their website. Keep mailing to your team very politely. And see my timeline. I think it will ease your anger.


Hi Bhaiya..i can really feel your pain..also agree with Tareq bhai..

which number u have called?

In my case, i have seen CO was assigned from Adeleide. But I got grant from Brisbane team. And even when i called the person he didnt ask what is the name of CO or anything.. So it means, they are not following any fixed CO structure.. 

So can you call to the generic number to know yous status?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Is there anyone here who is sitting CPA exams from Dhaka? I have enrolled for one segment and the exam is on end of April. Would be nice to catch up and be a study buddy. Please be in touch if there is any.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

hey apu, thanks for your msg. I actually called several times in different months to DIBP and they are saying my case is under regular checking. Which number did you called and what time did you called apu?



Zabeen said:


> Hi Bhaiya..i can really feel your pain..also agree with Tareq bhai..
> 
> which number u have called?
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

thanks tareq bhai for your suggestion



num_tareq said:


> Talk to your CO. IGIS will receive complain only after 12 months and that is clearly stated in their website. Keep mailing to your team very politely. And see my timeline. I think it will ease your anger.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

*CPA Associate*



Australia1 said:


> Is there anyone here who is sitting CPA exams from Dhaka? I have enrolled for one segment and the exam is on end of April. Would be nice to catch up and be a study buddy. Please be in touch if there is any.


you have taken a great decision to sit in dhaka for the exam. i enrolled for advanced taxation. which subject did u enrol and how much it cost in dhaka..i know one guy, if your subjects match then i can introduce you. PM on Facebook.

Life is a challenge here :boxing: :spit:


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

*job relevancy issue*

Dear fellows, 
I am wondering whether my present job will affect my application. I have assessed my educational qualification and experience (4 years in a real estate firm) as structural engineer. But when I submitted my EOI, I changed my job by then and from then I am working as Lecturer in a private university, which is not a relevant job as a professional engineer. Can anyone tell me whether it will affect my application? I know employment condition, employment offer plays an important part while visa processing. Please share if you guys know anything.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> you have taken a great decision to sit in dhaka for the exam. i enrolled for advanced taxation. which subject did u enrol and how much it cost in dhaka..i know one guy, if your subjects match then i can introduce you. PM on Facebook.
> 
> Life is a challenge here :boxing: :spit:


Nice to hear from you. Are you already in Sydney or in Perth? I am taking advanced tax as well and it cost me 990 aud + the membership fee for the year 282 aud. 

How is the job search going for you? Thanks.


----------



## musfiq (Jan 14, 2015)

Dear Bangladeshi Brothers,

My time line is as under

Subclass: 189
EA Assessment: May 05, 2011 (ANZSCO-263312; Telecommunications Network Engineer)
EOI Lodged: March 31, 2014
Invitation Received: May 12, 2014
Visa Lodged: May 25 , 2014 
PCC: May 29, 2014
CO Assigned: August 14, 2014 (GSM Brisbane; Team-33) 
Medical Report Submitted: August 23, 2014 (As requested by CO). Showing finalized in application.
Grant: Waiting.

I received an enquiry eamil from team-13 of GSM Adelaide on Sept. 15, 2014 asking for the explanation of time gap related to my academic and professional life. Accordingly, I replied them on Sept. 17, 2014 and then onward I didn't receive any eamil from that team.

On November 08, 2014 I emailed my CO asking for the status of my visa and they replied character, health, and security check are on process and advised me to keep patience. Two months apart I knocked them again related to visa status and received the same response.

Can anybody please come up with some suggestion what I can do next in this case to speed up the processing? Or what's the reason of my delay? Because, I have seen many to get 189 visa within 6-7 months and lots of time lines in this forum support my claim. 

I would like to know is this the team, occupation, previous overseas traveling (though maximum of 3 months at a stretch) contributing to this delay processing. Please share your experiences to ease my concerns.

Thanks in Advance

Musfiq


----------



## musfiq (Jan 14, 2015)

num_tareq said:


> Hi all,
> I am observing that there are a number of Bangladeshi applicants who want to share their status and also need to get update. I think we can start a new thread so that we can easily share with each other and also can suggest or inform ....
> 
> My timeline is:
> ...


Dear Tareq Vai,

Thanks for sharing your timeline. I would like to share my one with you as under

1.	Visa Category: 189
2.	EA Assessment: Telecommunications Network Engineer ANZSC0-263312.
3.	EOI Sumbitted: 31.03.2014
4.	Invitation Received: 12.05.2014
5.	Visa lodged: 25.05.2014
6.	CO Assigned: 14.08.2014
7.	Form 80, medical report, VAC2 option chosen: 23.08.2014

No further documents requested but no update at all. Can you imagine how tough it is to hold patience in this situation? 7.5 months have been passed in place of standard 3 months!!!!


Thanks in advance

Musfiq


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Nice to hear from you. Are you already in Sydney or in Perth? I am taking advanced tax as well and it cost me 990 aud + the membership fee for the year 282 aud.
> 
> How is the job search going for you? Thanks.


well, my friend is doing Ethics....so he can't be your study buddy...i will be in Sydney from next week, last week in perth....yah there are thousands of jobs advertised everyday...but so far couldn't grab one...hope for the best... 
 lane::juggle:


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> hey apu, thanks for your msg. I actually called several times in different months to DIBP and they are saying my case is under regular checking. Which number did you called and what time did you called apu?


I called at +61 7 3136 70000, time was BD time 8 am on Friday..


----------



## Haider21 (Nov 7, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> well, my friend is doing Ethics....so he can't be your study buddy...i will be in Sydney from next week, last week in perth....yah there are thousands of jobs advertised everyday...but so far couldn't grab one...hope for the best...
> lane::juggle:


 Dear Mushfique bhai, can you please mention the number of points you had? Because the processing times depend on the number of points you have accumulated.


----------



## Haider21 (Nov 7, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> I called at +61 7 3136 70000, time was BD time 8 am on Friday..


Hey zabeen apu, congrats on getting your grant!! Could you tell me how you got the 70 points with 7.5 in ielts? Did you do a professional year program or work in Australia for a few years to get the extra points ?


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I just found out this thread today. It's good to see everyone helping each other out and sharing their information.

To Share my information with everyone here...

1.	Visa Category: 189 
2.	ACS Assessment lodged: Aug 8, 2014 [Software Engineer - 261313]
3. ACS Assessment Completed: Aug 15, 2014
4.	EOI Sumbitted: Aug 18, 2014
5.	Invitation Received: Sep 8th, 2014
6.	Visa Application Lodged: Sep 23, 2014
7.	CO Assigned: Nov 20, 2014
8.	Additional Information Requested[Health+PCC+Job Related, by Team 13]: Nov 27, 2014
9.	Additional Information Submitted[in 2 phases]: Dec 29, 2014
10.	PR Received: Jan 6, 2014

This being my first day here, I'll look around and try to find more useful information regarding migrating. It is a big step and I'd like to gather as much information as possible to help me prepare.

Once again, really glad to have found this forum. Great to see all the nice people helping each other. Keep it up.


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

Haider21 said:


> Dear Mushfique bhai, can you please mention the number of points you had? Because the processing times depend on the number of points you have accumulated.


Dear Haider,

I think point has little to play in processing time. I applied on 31 January 2014 with 70 points (subclass 189), but still noting .


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

vondool said:


> Dear Haider,
> 
> I think point has little to play in processing time. I applied on 31 January 2014 with 70 points (subclass 189), but still noting .


Sorry, *noting = *nothing.


----------



## Haider21 (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow, quite surprised by this. I just assumed 70 points being way over the minimum 60 will result in a very quick grant.


----------



## Golam Munir (Apr 6, 2010)

Dear Forum,

According to the official website (immi.gov.au), the Document Upload Limit for Skill Migration visa is 60 files, however, mistakenly I have uploaded almost 70 files. 

*Would it be a problem? * 

Plz give me your wise advices.

(FYI-I have applied for 189 visa with two dependents: wife and son)


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

BDToAUS said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just found out this thread today. It's good to see everyone helping each other out and sharing their information.
> 
> ...


Better late than never. Congratulations on your grant.


----------



## Haider21 (Nov 7, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Better late than never. Congratulations on your grant.


How is that late, it only took around 4 months!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Golam Munir said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> According to the official website (immi.gov.au), the Document Upload Limit for Skill Migration visa is 60 files, however, mistakenly I have uploaded almost 70 files.
> 
> ...


What did u upload? I had 3 applicants in my application and the number of documents were only 26. CO will most probably write to u if there's any problem.


----------



## musfiq (Jan 14, 2015)

Points 60.


----------



## Haider21 (Nov 7, 2014)

Is it true that they assess and grant visa faster if the applicant has a degree such as undergrad/postgrad/phd from australia?


----------



## musfiq (Jan 14, 2015)

Haider21 said:


> Wow, quite surprised by this. I just assumed 70 points being way over the minimum 60 will result in a very quick grant.


Dear Haider Vai,

In my knowledge, the point only dictates how sooner one will get invitation. It doesn't have any impact after that.


----------



## Golam Munir (Apr 6, 2010)

Australia1 said:


> What did u upload? I had 3 applicants in my application and the number of documents were only 26. CO will most probably write to u if there's any problem.


I have a number of educational certificates and job references. I tried to upload everything that is relevant n expected that immiaccount system will not allow me to cross the limit of 60 files. My bad


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear fellows,
> I am wondering whether my present job will affect my application. I have assessed my educational qualification and experience (4 years in a real estate firm) as structural engineer. But when I submitted my EOI, I changed my job by then and from then I am working as Lecturer in a private university, which is not a relevant job as a professional engineer. Can anyone tell me whether it will affect my application? I know employment condition, employment offer plays an important part while visa processing. Please share if you guys know anything.



You got to be careful here

a> Date of EOI
b> Date of Invitation

If between a & b if you got, say 5 points because you didnt update your info after a & before b, might bring trouble.

I had seen in the past people needed to clarify wrong point claim.

It is advised that you update EoI (if & when ever needed) before you receive Invitation.

If you changed Job & it was "Not Relevant" to your "ANZSCO Code" - ideally you should have marked & updated info so as to avoid wrong point assigned prior to Invitation.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Golam Munir said:


> I have a number of educational certificates and job references. I tried to upload everything that is relevant n expected that immiaccount system will not allow me to cross the limit of 60 files. My bad


 Dont worry about it, if the system let you keep uploading that is their hard luck. Its not a reason to reject or anything. They only say 60 so people compact their documents to make it easier for them.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Finally the loo...ongg awaited email came today. Very happy alhamdulillah. I wish all the waiting applicants a much quicker grant as I had to wait for more 22.5 months and thank you to everyone.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Finally the loo...ongg awaited email came today. Very happy alhamdulillah. I wish all the waiting applicants a much quicker grant as I had to wait for more 22.5 months and thank you to everyone.


My heartiest congratulations!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Finally the loo...ongg awaited email came today. Very happy alhamdulillah. I wish all the waiting applicants a much quicker grant as I had to wait for more 22.5 months and thank you to everyone.


Well done!!! Another accountant crossing the border finally!!

Do you wish to study CPA/CA or other certifications?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Finally the loo...ongg awaited email came today. Very happy alhamdulillah. I wish all the waiting applicants a much quicker grant as I had to wait for more 22.5 months and thank you to everyone.


December and January so far brings the highest number of grants for BD people. Heartiest congratulations.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Finally the loo...ongg awaited email came today. Very happy alhamdulillah. I wish all the waiting applicants a much quicker grant as I had to wait for more 22.5 months and thank you to everyone.


Congratulations


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

*info*

As per my observation, recently applicants are getting their outcome within two months. here i saw one pakistani brother got PR VISA within two months and he applied in last November.:juggle:

So good luck brother and sisters...your grant is on its way


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Sydneynsw said:


> Finally the loo...ongg awaited email came today. Very happy alhamdulillah. I wish all the waiting applicants a much quicker grant as I had to wait for more 22.5 months and thank you to everyone.


Congrats. Wish you enjoy much better life there.


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Well done!!! Another accountant crossing the border finally!!
> 
> Do you wish to study CPA/CA or other certifications?


Thanks Australia1.

I already reside in Australia and currently undertaking CA.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

thewall said:


> You got to be careful here
> 
> a> Date of EOI
> b> Date of Invitation
> ...


No. I joined to an irrelevant job on May 7, 2014 but submitted EOI on May 19 . I have 4 years experience upto february 26, 2014. I did not claim any points for my irrelevant, present job. In my immiaccount and EOI I uploaded my appointment letter of previous job. Point calculation has been done from Engineers australia where they accounted my relevant job. 

I just want to know whether my present irrelevant job will affect my applications processing delay.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats brother 




Sydneynsw said:


> Finally the loo...ongg awaited email came today. Very happy alhamdulillah. I wish all the waiting applicants a much quicker grant as I had to wait for more 22.5 months and thank you to everyone.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sazedaakhtar said:


> No. I joined to an irrelevant job on May 7, 2014 but submitted EOI on May 19 . I have 4 years experience upto february 26, 2014. I did not claim any points for my irrelevant, present job. In my immiaccount and EOI I uploaded my appointment letter of previous job. Point calculation has been done from Engineers australia where they accounted my relevant job.
> 
> I just want to know whether my present irrelevant job will affect my applications processing delay.



Dont think it is any issue then, should be Business as usual.
Perhaps one additional item in security/verification checklist


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Haider21 said:


> Hey zabeen apu, congrats on getting your grant!! Could you tell me how you got the 70 points with 7.5 in ielts? Did you do a professional year program or work in Australia for a few years to get the extra points ?


Thanks, I have scored 15 points in work experience (not in Australia) for 8+ yrs of experience vetted by ACS. 15 points for education. And additionally got 5 points for partner...these helped me to score 70..

thanks.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Sydneynsw said:


> Finally the loo...ongg awaited email came today. Very happy alhamdulillah. I wish all the waiting applicants a much quicker grant as I had to wait for more 22.5 months and thank you to everyone.


Congrats...now your grant is part of reality, not only in dream


----------



## Sydneynsw (Aug 5, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Congrats...now your grant is part of reality, not only in dream


Thank you Zabeen. I have updated my signature accordingly


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sydneynsw said:


> Thanks Australia1.
> 
> I already reside in Australia and currently undertaking CA.


oh ok! good luck.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

*Grant mail!*

Hello Brothers and Sisters,

As it has been almost one year since I lodged my 189 application, I was contemplating about making a phone call to DIBP sometime next month. 

This morning, with sleepy eyes, I got an email notification. I checked my mail and there was my grant letter!

The odd part is that they gave me until February 26, 2015 to make the initial entry. So, I have entered the brain-storming phase following the grant.

I wish everyone all the best.

___ mcgyver


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Catch a flight asap. Its only a few days off the latest entry date they could have given you anyway


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Today I have received an invitation from Queensland. They Contacted with me 9.1.15 asking to apply with some documents and I applied on 16.01.15.
They are really pretty quick in making decision.
Lets see what next.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Brothers and Sisters,
> 
> As it has been almost one year since I lodged my 189 application, I was contemplating about making a phone call to DIBP sometime next month.
> 
> ...


COngrats....


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Seniors,

I try to submit EOI selecting the prefer state NSW for state nomination. I will apply for NSW nomination is the feb intake if get the change:fingerscrossed:. Now still now when I try to submit the EOI if shown 60 points instead of 55 points
Will it like this, as I am not still receive the nomination from NSW.?
Or I can only submit the EOI after receive 5 points from state sponsor?


Please let me know what should I do?

Thanks in adv.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Brothers and Sisters,
> 
> As it has been almost one year since I lodged my 189 application, I was contemplating about making a phone call to DIBP sometime next month.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Dec and Jan are once again bringing good news.


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Brothers and Sisters,
> 
> As it has been almost one year since I lodged my 189 application, I was contemplating about making a phone call to DIBP sometime next month.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mcgyver.

However I have a horrified feeling that if such happens in my case, then what shall I do? This is because I have to let my office know 3 months before I am leaving. Does anyone know if DIBP can extend the time to reach Australia on request, or is it a must that I have to make it somehow no matter what is going on my side?


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

Granted....
Thanks all for the continuous support.

In the grant letter of my baby, I found that Passport Number is mentioned as "No". I mailed to Team 33. then get an amended grant letter with corrected passport number of my baby. But unfortunately, VEVO is working with Passport Number "NO" but its showing error if i put actual passport no. So, I have to mail to CO&T33 again.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> Granted....
> Thanks all for the continuous support.
> 
> In the grant letter of my baby, I found that Passport Number is mentioned as "No". I mailed to Team 33. then get a amended grant letter with corrected passport number of my baby. But unfortunately, VEVO is working with Passport Number "NO" but not working as actual passport number. So, I have to mail to CO&T33 again.


Congratulations! A similar thing happened to me. They got my passport number wrong. So, I sent a mail asking them to correct it. I will access VEVO after they correct it.


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

My CO has been allocated on last Jan 16, and he asked for a document, and I replied on the same email with information required. Didn't receive any confirmation if he received that or not. Is that enough? Or should I send a separate mail with the requested information?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

mcgyver said:


> Congratulations! A similar thing happened to me. They got my passport number wrong. So, I sent a mail asking them to correct it. I will access VEVO after they correct it.


Congrats and thanks. I can access VEVO (before and after modification) by using "No" in place of passport number. but it cant be accessed by using passport number.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> Congrats and thanks. I can access VEVO (before and after modification) by using "No" in place of passport number. but it cant be accessed by using passport number.


Please notify DIBP. I will do the same if it persists even after receiving the corrected document from them.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats brother



bdtooz said:


> Granted....
> Thanks all for the continuous support.
> 
> In the grant letter of my baby, I found that Passport Number is mentioned as "No". I mailed to Team 33. then get an amended grant letter with corrected passport number of my baby. But unfortunately, VEVO is working with Passport Number "NO" but its showing error if i put actual passport no. So, I have to mail to CO&T33 again.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

No worries! It is Skillselect automated calculation and it takes account of your state nomination 5 points beforehand! 



amar_klanti said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I try to submit EOI selecting the prefer state NSW for state nomination. I will apply for NSW nomination is the feb intake if get the change:fingerscrossed:. Now still now when I try to submit the EOI if shown 60 points instead of 55 points
> Will it like this, as I am not still receive the nomination from NSW.?
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> No worries! It is Skillselect automated calculation and it takes account of your state nomination 5 points beforehand!


Thanks mithu for ur reply.

But what will happen if I get the invitation:confused2: How can I show my 5 points claim for State sponsor. 

Sorry for having no many confusion/query

thanks


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

YOu better call them. Who knows you may have your grant since you lodged all docs and done your med and PCC> I strongly suggest you to call and ask for the status politely. 



joycse06 said:


> My CO has been allocated on last Jan 16, and he asked for a document, and I replied on the same email with information required. Didn't receive any confirmation if he received that or not. Is that enough? Or should I send a separate mail with the requested information?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Don't 'be sorry ! Ask whatever is in your mind ! Expatforum members are happy to answer your all query! 
BTW, Actually you cannot show your calculation of your any points in any stage of visa processing. You would just put your valid information and skillselect will calculate your points! Total system is so interactive ....


amar_klanti said:


> Thanks mithu for ur reply.
> 
> But what will happen if I get the invitation:confused2: How can I show my 5 points claim for State sponsor.
> 
> ...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> Granted....
> Thanks all for the continuous support.
> 
> In the grant letter of my baby, I found that Passport Number is mentioned as "No". I mailed to Team 33. then get an amended grant letter with corrected passport number of my baby. But unfortunately, VEVO is working with Passport Number "NO" but its showing error if i put actual passport no. So, I have to mail to CO&T33 again.


One more. Hurrah!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mcgyver said:


> Hello Brothers and Sisters,
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



odd part? 

tht was best part for me, i had similar timing, Granted on 20th IED 13th of next month.

initially I booked flight landing SYD 13th, but later brought forward by a Day, just in case u miss connecting flight from Singapore or where ever it may be for you.

Cheers!


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> odd part?
> 
> tht was best part for me, i had similar timing, Granted on 20th IED 13th of next month.
> 
> ...


It is all about perception, I think. I will have to come back after making the entry, due to some priorities. So, I hoped I would get some time and make just one entry, the permanent one. But, then, it is their rule. So, I have to follow. It could have been worse; say a week or two. 

I cannot believe I am flying to Melbourne next month!  

__ mcgyver


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mcgyver said:


> It is all about perception, I think. I will have to come back after making the entry, due to some priorities. So, I hoped I would get some time and make just one entry, the permanent one. But, then, it is their rule. So, I have to follow. It could have been worse; say a week or two.
> 
> I cannot believe I am flying to Melbourne next month!
> 
> __ mcgyver



In Fact my CO did give me choice to "ReDO" MED & PCC, or Fly-out in a fort night.
I chose the latter, as it was not possible for me to collect PCC from multiple country.

I found MEL very calm & quiet as opposed to SYD.

Have fun 

Cheers!


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> In Fact my CO did give me choice to "ReDO" MED & PCC, or Fly-out in a fort night.
> I chose the latter, as it was not possible for me to collect PCC from multiple country.
> 
> I found MEL very calm & quiet as opposed to SYD.
> ...


Thanks.

Umm... Are you saying it is possible to ask them for an extension? My grant letter states that it is not possible to change that date. Isn't everyone's grant letter made from the same template? 

What could happen if I asked them for an extension? Would they change the status from "granted" to something else until new PCC and Meds were uploaded?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mcgyver said:


> :O Are you saying it is possible to ask them for an extension? My grant letter states that it is not possible to change that date. Isn't everyone's grant letter made from the same template?
> 
> What could happen if I asked them for an extension? Would they change the status from "granted" to something else until new PCC and Meds were uploaded?



NOT after GRANT obviously. So Book your flight right away, no choice left for u now.

I was asked prior to Finalization, one of the PCC needed extension by 3 months. So IED was the date of Doc expiring earliest of MED & PCCs


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm not getting the expat forum from my pc ..also my cell phone is showing the mobile view. .which is short..and not clear..but I understood that Sydneynsw and mcgyver got grants..congrats to both of you..I got a bad feeling about mine..I think I got stuck..one of those pora kopali (bad lucks)..


----------



## Golam Munir (Apr 6, 2010)

Dear forum, 
Does holding a Canadian PR effects Australian 189 grant decision negatively?


----------



## Sunlight_11 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Granted ...*

Dear Friends,

I can see a lot of new applicants these days with some old buddies, anyway I was a fairly regular member of this forum around 2013-14, but not anymore ... Just wanted to share the good news with you all:

Finally after 14.5 months of waiting, I've been granted visa 189 on January 16, the Golden Mail was in my Inbox Friday morning....

*My Timelines are:*

IELTS : 8.0/8.0/8.0/ R:8.5 - April 2013
ACS - September 2013
Lodged 189 - October 28, 2013 [Developer Programmer with 65 Points]
Meds and PCC Submitted - Around Mid December, 2013

Grant - 16 January, 2015
IED - 10 March, 2015

Goodluck to you all, it's an unbelievable feelings when you see your own Grant Letter with your own eyes. 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
_
N.B. : To the Mods - As I'm not intending to be a continual contributor, I hope this post won't be hammered down. Thanks._


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sunlight_11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I can see a lot of new applicants these days with some old buddies, anyway I was a fairly regular member of this forum around 2013-14, but not anymore ... Just wanted to share the good news with you all:
> 
> ...


Hi mate, congrats.

Were you at any time contacted by Team 13?


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Sunlight_11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I can see a lot of new applicants these days with some old buddies, anyway I was a fairly regular member of this forum around 2013-14, but not anymore ... Just wanted to share the good news with you all:
> 
> ...


Congratulations .


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> Granted....
> Thanks all for the continuous support.
> 
> In the grant letter of my baby, I found that Passport Number is mentioned as "No". I mailed to Team 33. then get an amended grant letter with corrected passport number of my baby. But unfortunately, VEVO is working with Passport Number "NO" but its showing error if i put actual passport no. So, I have to mail to CO&T33 again.


Congratulations .


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> I'm not getting the expat forum from my pc ..also my cell phone is showing the mobile view. .which is short..and not clear..but I understood that Sydneynsw and mcgyver got grants..congrats to both of you..I got a bad feeling about mine..I think I got stuck..one of those pora kopali (bad lucks)..


Sister, don't be sad. That's just a feeling that tries to overcome one until grant is issued. Each of us is familiar with it and has had it. Be cool. Grant is on the horizon.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Golam Munir said:


> Dear forum,
> Does holding a Canadian PR effects Australian 189 grant decision negatively?


neither negatively nor positively


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats brother.



Sunlight_11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I can see a lot of new applicants these days with some old buddies, anyway I was a fairly regular member of this forum around 2013-14, but not anymore ... Just wanted to share the good news with you all:
> 
> ...


----------



## Golam Munir (Apr 6, 2010)

*Congratulations*



Sunlight_11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I can see a lot of new applicants these days with some old buddies, anyway I was a fairly regular member of this forum around 2013-14, but not anymore ... Just wanted to share the good news with you all:
> 
> ...


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

Dear Brother,

I have lodged my application on 2nd Oct'13. After raise a complain on 19th Jan in IGIS,I got my grant letter on 20th Jan. I have to entry before 1st Feb'2015. Problem is that my grant letter was with wrong passport information and I make it change by GSM Brisbane team. But it is not updated in VEVO. I asked my CO,he told that it is separate IT system and why it is not updated he can't say. But he ensures that he corrected my letter. As,I have very few days to entry in Australia, what I need to do now. I have purchased the ticket already and going to PERTH on 28th Jan inshaa'Allah for 1 week.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey congrats. Pls share your details timeline



mu_ss said:


> Dear Brother,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 2nd Oct'13. After raise a complain on 19th Jan in IGIS,I got my grant letter on 20th Jan. I have to entry before 1st Feb'2015. Problem is that my grant letter was with wrong passport information and I make it change by GSM Brisbane team. But it is not updated in VEVO. I asked my CO,he told that it is separate IT system and why it is not updated he can't say. But he ensures that he corrected my letter. As,I have very few days to entry in Australia, what I need to do now. I have purchased the ticket already and going to PERTH on 28th Jan inshaa'Allah for 1 week.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Seems.the January is bringing lots of good news for us...

Congrats to all who achieved grants recently...


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

congratulations guys.. u all also going through the same waiting trauma like Pakistanis before getting the grant..
wish u all for speedy grant including me


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> Granted....
> Thanks all for the continuous support.
> 
> In the grant letter of my baby, I found that Passport Number is mentioned as "No". I mailed to Team 33. then get an amended grant letter with corrected passport number of my baby. But unfortunately, VEVO is working with Passport Number "NO" but its showing error if i put actual passport no. So, I have to mail to CO&T33 again.


Congrats....


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

*I'm going crazy!!!*

Hello everyone,

I have received my PR today at 7:30 am. Both the letters for me and my husband has arrived through two separate mails. I still don't know how I am feeling.. All I know is my hands are shaking while typing this... My IED is 13th October, 2015. I don't have any plans yet, I will keep everyone updated once I get stable.

All I want to say is, THANKS!!!!!! To everyone who has supported me through this journey with information and moral support. Thanks to everyone on this forum specially Zabeen Apu, MKIRESL, akh1980, bdapplicant, mikjc6, num_tareq, shukti apu, _shel, jabberaussie and everyone else (Sorry if I have missed someone on the list, I am just too excited!).


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

A big heartfelt congrats. I remember how crazy you were for quicker grants and you were really hopeful to have quick grants. Thanks almighty, you got what you anticipated  Don't forget us and keep us in your prayers for getting our grants. 



sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my PR today at 7:30 am. Both the letters for me and my husband has arrived through two separate mails. I still don't know how I am feeling.. All I know is my hands are shaking while typing this... My IED is 13th October, 2015. I don't have any plans yet, I will keep everyone updated once I get stable.
> 
> All I want to say is, THANKS!!!!!! To everyone who has supported me through this journey with information and moral support. Thanks to everyone on this forum specially Zabeen Apu, MKIRESL, akh1980, bdapplicant, mikjc6, num_tareq, shukti apu, _shel, jabberaussie and everyone else (Sorry if I have missed someone on the list, I am just too excited!).


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

bdtooz said:


> Granted....
> Thanks all for the continuous support.
> 
> In the grant letter of my baby, I found that Passport Number is mentioned as "No". I mailed to Team 33. then get an amended grant letter with corrected passport number of my baby. But unfortunately, VEVO is working with Passport Number "NO" but its showing error if i put actual passport no. So, I have to mail to CO&T33 again.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

Sunlight_11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I can see a lot of new applicants these days with some old buddies, anyway I was a fairly regular member of this forum around 2013-14, but not anymore ... Just wanted to share the good news with you all:
> 
> ...


Congrates!!!


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Congratulations to all who have received their grant recently. I am still waiting for the good news. I have sent email to DIBP before christmas and got the same reply about security check. A little tired of this waiting. Anyway.. wish you all a wonderful life in Australia.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats zabeen apu..and sumaiya apu...must be feeling great I guess.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks bhaia... No way, I can't forget you guys!!!! Inshallah you'll get it soon...  



bdapplicant said:


> A big heartfelt congrats. I remember how crazy you were for quicker grants and you were really hopeful to have quick grants. Thanks almighty, you got what you anticipated  Don't forget us and keep us in your prayers for getting our grants.


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

bdapplicant said:


> Hey congrats. Pls share your details timeline


Dear All,

Can anyone tell what is my next step to do or where I need to request to correct my VEVO profile with the amended grant letter? 


Here is my details:

Subclass 189
ANZSCO 233211

EOI Date: 07-Aug-2013
Invitation Date: 19-Aug-2013
Application Date: 02-Oct-2013
Medical date: 15-Feb-2014
Police Clearance: 1-Feb-2014
Form 80,1221 and CV sending date: 10-Feb-2014
Grant letter receive date: 20-Jan-2015
First entry before: 1-Feb-2015


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

sumaya said:


> Thanks bhaia... No way, I can't forget you guys!!!! Inshallah you'll get it soon...


Congrates!!!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I am sure, if you call you will also have your grants immediately. Per your timeline you should have your grant by now



shukti said:


> Congrats zabeen apu..and sumaiya apu...must be feeling great I guess.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

You may talk with him

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/theexpatriate.html


He is an experienced member who can guide you properly. Send him a PM



mu_ss said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anyone tell what is my next step to do or where I need to request to correct my VEVO profile with the amended grant letter?
> 
> ...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

shukti said:


> Congrats zabeen apu..and sumaiya apu...must be feeling great I guess.


Thanks apu.. I think U should give them a call. Inshallah U'll get it sooner if you call them.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I am sure, if you call you will also have your grants immediately. Per your timeline you should have your grant by now


Bhaiya can you give me the no. Where no extension is required. .as I don't have my co 's no. And I used a no. Where no one picks up..and only can hear the recorded msg ..and my agent won't cooperate.


----------



## Sunlight_11 (Jan 21, 2015)

sugarboy said:


> Hi mate, congrats.
> 
> Were you at any time contacted by Team 13?


Ya, once, asked few things from Form 80. Recently I also lodged a complaint to IGIS, but the Grant came the day before they replied.


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my PR today at 7:30 am. Both the letters for me and my husband has arrived through two separate mails. I still don't know how I am feeling.. All I know is my hands are shaking while typing this... My IED is 13th October, 2015. I don't have any plans yet, I will keep everyone updated once I get stable.
> 
> All I want to say is, THANKS!!!!!! To everyone who has supported me through this journey with information and moral support. Thanks to everyone on this forum specially Zabeen Apu, MKIRESL, akh1980, bdapplicant, mikjc6, num_tareq, shukti apu, _shel, jabberaussie and everyone else (Sorry if I have missed someone on the list, I am just too excited!).


Congrats Apu!!! Best wishes for you and your family. I have some queries, here is my detail goes:

Invitation: 27 November 2014
App Lodge : 7 December 2014 [189, ACS 261311 Analyst Programmer]
CO Allocation: waiting

1. I have uploaded all documents, but I want to do MEDI and PCC after assigning the CO. Is it any problem? Please give me your suggestion.

2. Can you please let me know, when the job verification will be started? after CO assignment? or before?

3. Should I get any notification after assigning CO?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mu_ss said:


> Dear Brother,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 2nd Oct'13. After raise a complain on 19th Jan in IGIS,I got my grant letter on 20th Jan. I have to entry before 1st Feb'2015. Problem is that my grant letter was with wrong passport information and I make it change by GSM Brisbane team. But it is not updated in VEVO. I asked my CO,he told that it is separate IT system and why it is not updated he can't say. But he ensures that he corrected my letter. As,I have very few days to entry in Australia, what I need to do now. I have purchased the ticket already and going to PERTH on 28th Jan inshaa'Allah for 1 week.



Keep printed email & Grant letter.
or see if u can manage a VISA label (expensive) from VFS/ AHC Gulshan


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi,
First of all, thank you very much.. Now for your application, I think you should go for the pcc and meds as this will speed up the processing. I have no idea how the job is verified as none of my employers got any call as far as I know. After CO allocation, we received a mail in our case, but many people don't get that, probably that is a system issue. If your CO/ processing team contacts you, then you will know that your application is assigned. I suggest you upload your CV and form 80 & 1221 in advance.

Hope that was helpful.



rajibbd15 said:


> Congrats Apu!!! Best wishes for you and your family. I have some queries, here is my detail goes:
> 
> Invitation: 27 November 2014
> App Lodge : 7 December 2014 [189, ACS 261311 Analyst Programmer]
> ...


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Hi,
> First of all, thank you very much.. Now for your application, I think you should go for the pcc and meds as this will speed up the processing. I have no idea how the job is verified as none of my employers got any call as far as I know. After CO allocation, we received a mail in our case, but many people don't get that, probably that is a system issue. If your CO/ processing team contacts you, then you will know that your application is assigned. I suggest you upload your CV and form 80 & 1221 in advance.
> 
> Hope that was helpful.


Thanks Apu for your quick reply, it is really helpful and appreciable 

*I have uploaded form 80 for my one and my wife's one. I have a daughter (4 years old), hopefully I need not to upload form 80 for her. Right?*

But regarding Form 1221, I did not find it from "ELodgement Page", I only found the form 80 on there. But I did a quick search and found it here(www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf). *Is it the document that you mentioned? Please verify. And is it required for must? If yes then should I need to upload it for all of my family members? Please confirm.*

Thanks again Apu!


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

As, it is a separate IT system, send an email through VEVO. There is an option available after you log in.



mu_ss said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anyone tell what is my next step to do or where I need to request to correct my VEVO profile with the amended grant letter?
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

+61731367000

Call after BDT 5:30 A.M 



shukti said:


> Bhaiya can you give me the no. Where no extension is required. .as I don't have my co 's no. And I used a no. Where no one picks up..and only can hear the recorded msg ..and my agent won't cooperate.


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

mcgyver said:


> As, it is a separate IT system, send an email through VEVO. There is an option available after you log in.


Thanks. I have send a query through VEVO enquiry form. Let's see what will be the result of it


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mu_ss said:


> Thanks. I have send a query through VEVO enquiry form. Let's see what will be the result of it



Strange, how are you even able to enter VEVO with wrong passport number?


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

thewall said:


> Strange, how are you even able to enter VEVO with wrong passport number?


Still VEVO profile is activate with my old passport number. And I have send the query through their feedback and support link. There it required to provide my name,email address,country and cell number. Is it the correct way or I am following the wrong way? Please advise.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mu_ss said:


> Still VEVO profile is activate with my old passport number. And I have send the query through their feedback and support link. There it required to provide my name,email address,country and cell number. Is it the correct way or I am following the wrong way? Please advise.


i think it really doesnt matter. assuming you have now MRP and that should reflect your old passport number anyway.

I wouldnt worry much if this is the case.

Only things that wud bother me: Name, DoB & VISA type & Validity


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

thewall said:


> i think it really doesnt matter. assuming you have now MRP and that should reflect your old passport number anyway.
> 
> I wouldnt worry much if this is the case.
> 
> Only things that wud bother me: Name, DoB & VISA type & Validity


I am not sure, but I think, @ immigration, they will verify the grant number with passport through online which may read VEVO data. I am also in same boat, in first grant number, my baby's passport number was "No", after complaining they have corrected it. But in VEVO, it is still "No". CO replied the same---"IT issue". I mailed them again by stating the wrong information at VEVO. Also filled a VEVO Help form online.


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

thewall said:


> i think it really doesnt matter. assuming you have now MRP and that should reflect your old passport number anyway.
> 
> I wouldnt worry much if this is the case.
> 
> Only things that wud bother me: Name, DoB & VISA type & Validity


I hope so,that there won't be any problem inshaa'Allah. Just I want to make myself clear that I have tried for every possible way to correct it. The other information are okey. Thanks!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mu_ss said:


> I hope so,that there won't be any problem inshaa'Allah. Just I want to make myself clear that I have tried for every possible way to correct it. The other information are okey. Thanks!!



Hehe, dont worry too much

I dont think Immi look at just VEVO, they must have more details, like all Passport numbers you already submitted and many more. 

Also there is a difference in saying "Wrong" & "Old" info. Anyone can have Valid visa in old passport that doesnt stop entering so long as you have New Passport depicting reference of Old passport number, matching your Name & DoB. I have done this. Some would require you to transfer your VISA to new Passport, which you already did in this case (as your CO confirmed). 

VEVO is just a free online service that gives *visa holders, employers and other registered organisations* access to visa entitlements and status information 24 hours a day.

So 2 cents 
a. Keep *Printed Grant letter* & *carry old passports*, to be on the safe side, while waiting for IT BUG FIX .
b. See if you can get a VISA label (expensive & not recommended otherwise)


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

thewall said:


> Hehe, dont worry too much
> 
> I dont think Immi look at just VEVO, they must have more details, like all Passport numbers you already submitted and many more.
> 
> ...



Haha..Thanks brother for your advices and time you spend to make me clear the situation


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Guyz... I called dibp today. . They confirmed me that my security checking is still going on. .and it started on july'2014. So..right now all I can do is wait..


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

shukti said:


> Guyz... I called dibp today. . They confirmed me that my security checking is still going on. .and it started on july'2014. So..right now all I can do is wait..


Which number did you call Shukti?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Your next step is to call IGIS and notify that your visa lodgement crossed 1 year and what is the status of your application? If the issue does not get resolved then you want to raise a com plain at IGIS. +61262715692 is IGIS number. Many people got grant immediate after communicate with IGIS or lodgement of written complain there. You can politely communicate with them. 




shukti said:


> Guyz... I called dibp today. . They confirmed me that my security checking is still going on. .and it started on july'2014. So..right now all I can do is wait..


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

shukti said:


> Guyz... I called dibp today. . They confirmed me that my security checking is still going on. .and it started on july'2014. So..right now all I can do is wait..


Dear Shukti,

I have a very good experience after communicating with IGIS. I got my grant letter immediate after next day I have raised my complain with my particulars. Just you need to check how many days left of your police and medical clearance. If it is few days left it has a good possibility to get that much few time that you may get for IED.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

*Steps to call DIBP*

Hi everyone,

Need help on how to call DIBP. After dialing the number, what are the steps?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> Thanks Apu for your quick reply, it is really helpful and appreciable
> 
> *I have uploaded form 80 for my one and my wife's one. I have a daughter (4 years old), hopefully I need not to upload form 80 for her. Right?*
> 
> ...


Hi bhaia, first of all, you need to fill up form 80 for all the family members including your daughter. Zabeen Apu had to fill up form 1221 for her 4 years old daughter! 
Secondly, yes, this is the form 1221 that I am talking about. I am not saying that it is a must, but my CO asked for this. Now a days they are asking for it, so it's better to upload it beforehand for all your family members. If you are claiming points for your wife, upload both of your CV too.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Your next step is to call IGIS and notify that your visa lodgement crossed 1 year and what is the status of your application? If the issue does not get resolved then you want to raise a com plain at IGIS. +61262715692 is IGIS number. Many people got grant immediate after communicate with IGIS or lodgement of written complain there. You can politely communicate with them.


It's 0061731367000


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mu_ss said:


> Dear Shukti,
> 
> I have a very good experience after communicating with IGIS. I got my grant letter immediate after next day I have raised my complain with my particulars. Just you need to check how many days left of your police and medical clearance. If it is few days left it has a good possibility to get that much few time that you may get for IED.


My pcc and medical done on june'2014.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Your next step is to call IGIS and notify that your visa lodgement crossed 1 year and what is the status of your application? If the issue does not get resolved then you want to raise a com plain at IGIS. +61262715692 is IGIS number. Many people got grant immediate after communicate with IGIS or lodgement of written complain there. You can politely communicate with them.


Bhaiya I did notify igis in a mail..now they asked time to look into the works of agencies which are in charge of this work..three to six weeks is the time. It's good that I called as I realized my position and setting my expectation level.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

shukti said:


> Bhaiya I did notify igis in a mail..now they asked time to look into the works of agencies which are in charge of this work..three to six weeks is the time. It's good that I called as I realized my position and setting my expectation level.


*2to 4 weeks..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I am keeping a close eye on your grant since you lodged applicatin 4 months ahead of mine. Hence, besed on your grant date i will set my expectation :juggle:



shukti said:


> Bhaiya I did notify igis in a mail..now they asked time to look into the works of agencies which are in charge of this work..three to six weeks is the time. It's good that I called as I realized my position and setting my expectation level.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Which number did you called and what BDT time you called?

After dialing you have to wait for 30 seconds then someone is supposed to pick up the line.



princeofdhaka said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need help on how to call DIBP. After dialing the number, what are the steps?


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Which number did you called and what BDT time you called?
> 
> After dialing you have to wait for 30 seconds then someone is supposed to pick up the line.


I haven't called them yet. I just want to know the procedure. Also, I have a paranoia that they might not be able to understand our English accent :confused2: LOL


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I received my grant letter few weeks ago. Now I understand that no Visa Label is necessary. But I would like to know if anyone has faced any problem recently at Dhaka Airport for not having a visa label? Please share your experience. We are planning to make our first entry in April '15.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey congrats pls share details timeline. 



BDToAUS said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my grant letter few weeks ago. Now I understand that no Visa Label is necessary. But I would like to know if anyone has faced any problem recently at Dhaka Airport for not having a visa label? Please share your experience. We are planning to make our first entry in April '15.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey bro I have some queries

1. Did they contact with your employeer? 
2. how did they communicate with land phone or cellphone or email? 
3. DId they communicate with the supervisor who gave experience certificate or with HR people?

I am bit concerned since among two of the supervisors gave me experience certificate one left the organisation and my HR is not friendly.




BDToAUS said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my grant letter few weeks ago. Now I understand that no Visa Label is necessary. But I would like to know if anyone has faced any problem recently at Dhaka Airport for not having a visa label? Please share your experience. We are planning to make our first entry in April '15.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

+61731367000 call and wait for few seconds and a human will pickup the phone.

Call after BDT 5:30 A.M. Talk slowly then they will understand you.

You know the main challenge is to understand their english since they talk quickly



princeofdhaka said:


> I haven't called them yet. I just want to know the procedure. Also, I have a paranoia that they might not be able to understand our English accent :confused2: LOL


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> +61731367000 call and wait for few seconds and a human will pickup the phone.
> 
> Call after BDT 5:30 A.M. Talk slowly then they will understand you.
> 
> You know the main challenge is to understand their english since they talk quickly


Now our IELTS listening test skills will come in handy LOL


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I am keeping a close eye on your grant since you lodged applicatin 4 months ahead of mine. Hence, besed on your grant date i will set my expectation :juggle:


There is no rule behind this..the way things are going. .it's totally your luck..


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

bdapplicant said:


> Hey congrats pls share details timeline.


Thanks bro. I have already shared my details in this forum. You can find it on page 610. Sorry I'm too fresh to post links it seems.


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

No one contacted any of my employers. Thanks



bdapplicant said:


> Hey bro I have some queries
> 
> 1. Did they contact with your employeer?
> 2. how did they communicate with land phone or cellphone or email?
> ...


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, 

Any Software/IT people in here who recently moved to Australia? If so, would be very interested to hear your experience/thoughts regarding the Job market/ Job search. Also, would like to pick up any relevant tips from people who have been in Aus for longer and is in the same industry. Please share.

Thanks.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Hi bhaia, first of all, you need to fill up form 80 for all the family members including your daughter. Zabeen Apu had to fill up form 1221 for her 4 years old daughter!
> Secondly, yes, this is the form 1221 that I am talking about. I am not saying that it is a must, but my CO asked for this. Now a days they are asking for it, so it's better to upload it beforehand for all your family members. If you are claiming points for your wife, upload both of your CV too.



Just to add, I uploaded form 80 for myself and my husband as it was front loaded. But after CO was assigned form 1221 was asked only for myself and my daughter. But I also uploaded my husband's form.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

BDToAUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any Software/IT people in here who recently moved to Australia? If so, would be very interested to hear your experience/thoughts regarding the Job market/ Job search. Also, would like to pick up any relevant tips from people who have been in Aus for longer and is in the same industry. Please share.
> 
> Thanks.


Start searching job in seek.com, if you have plan to move soon.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

shukti said:


> Congrats zabeen apu..and sumaiya apu...must be feeling great I guess.


Inshallah yours will be coming soon... Thanks...


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my PR today at 7:30 am. Both the letters for me and my husband has arrived through two separate mails. I still don't know how I am feeling.. All I know is my hands are shaking while typing this... My IED is 13th October, 2015. I don't have any plans yet, I will keep everyone updated once I get stable.
> 
> All I want to say is, THANKS!!!!!! To everyone who has supported me through this journey with information and moral support. Thanks to everyone on this forum specially Zabeen Apu, MKIRESL, akh1980, bdapplicant, mikjc6, num_tareq, shukti apu, _shel, jabberaussie and everyone else (Sorry if I have missed someone on the list, I am just too excited!).


So happy for you..both of us had a common thing...we were impatient with a belief that things will change for bdapplicants..it was a great relief while talking with you in this journey....

Wish you a very greAt life ahead at Oz..


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Hi bhaia, first of all, you need to fill up form 80 for all the family members including your daughter. Zabeen Apu had to fill up form 1221 for her 4 years old daughter!
> Secondly, yes, this is the form 1221 that I am talking about. I am not saying that it is a must, but my CO asked for this. Now a days they are asking for it, so it's better to upload it beforehand for all your family members. If you are claiming points for your wife, upload both of your CV too.


Thanks Sumaya Apu, it is helpful  I will do it accordingly.


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Just to add, I uploaded form 80 for myself and my husband as it was front loaded. But after CO was assigned form 1221 was asked only for myself and my daughter. But I also uploaded my husband's form.


Thanks Zabeen Apu for the additional info. It is really helpful


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

BDToAUS said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my grant letter few weeks ago. Now I understand that no Visa Label is necessary. But I would like to know if anyone has faced any problem recently at Dhaka Airport for not having a visa label? Please share your experience. We are planning to make our first entry in April '15.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I dont think you should have any problem, carry printed Grant letter or Soft copy in your Phone ? (think Green )

Looks like VISA labels cost more than doubled now, I did it after landing in Sydney, back then it was AUD70 only, printed & pasted in 2 minuets

*VISA EVIDENCING*

Visa Evidencing Fee BDT 10500/-
VFS Global Logistic Fees for Visa Evidencing Submission BDT 1400/-
Bank Draft Processing Fee BDT 300/-

All Fees are payable in Cash in Brac Bank Extended counter at VFS Global premise
A Bank Draft of the VEC from Standard Chartered Bank in Favour of Australian High Commission, Dhaka is also acceptable
All Value Added services provided by AVAC are optional


----------



## Golam Munir (Apr 6, 2010)

Dear Brothers,

Has any of our BD applicant got direct grant in recent past?


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi 

I need your support on below queries

1)149212 is in demand list for which state?
2) When SA will update SNOL list?
3)I got a same update from various source that in 1st July,SA will update SNOL list;is there any chance to open 149212 code?


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

shukti said:


> My pcc and medical done on june'2014.


IGIS will take consideration of those complains where application lodgement date already crossed 12 months and DIBP has informed you that there is no documents required to upload or provide to them. If these conditions are fulfill in your case,you may raise complain in IGIS through online- I hope it will work inshaa'Allah. Take care


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

If I deposit cash in Aussie Bank Account before or after enrolling into a job, will they deduct tax or duty or whatever it is? Seniors plz comment.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> If I deposit cash in Aussie Bank Account before or after enrolling into a job, will they deduct tax or duty or whatever it is? Seniors plz comment.


 depends on its source


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mu_ss said:


> IGIS will take consideration of those complains where application lodgement date already crossed 12 months and DIBP has informed you that there is no documents required to upload or provide to them. If these conditions are fulfill in your case,you may raise complain in IGIS through online- I hope it will work inshaa'Allah. Take care


i mailed them..they wrote me back saying they will look into it!


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> depends on its source


Plz elaborate.


----------



## anonimus (Jan 23, 2015)

Good luck to all. I'm still waiting for my EA assessment.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Doesnt look good for AUD sunk below US80¢ for the first time in 5 ½ years



*Australian dollar dips below 80 US cents*


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

Dear Mates,

I have a query regarding "Job Verification". Can anyone help me? What type of verification will be done? As far I know, After CO allocation this type of verification will take place. like they will phone all/some employer, But I am not sure what they ask. Can anyone share his/her experience?

Thanks in advance


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

hello there,
how can i login into my immiaccount as i don't know the user name and password. my agent deals with it. n how can i get the hap id? i want to frontload all my documents, thanks in advance.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> If I deposit cash in Aussie Bank Account before or after enrolling into a job, will they deduct tax or duty or whatever it is? Seniors plz comment.


Tax will be charged on the interest that you earn on your deposits. Highest rate of tax will be charged if you do not provide bank with your TFN.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

rajibbd15 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I have a query regarding "Job Verification". Can anyone help me? What type of verification will be done? As far I know, After CO allocation this type of verification will take place. like they will phone all/some employer, But I am not sure what they ask. Can anyone share his/her experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance


They usually contact with current employer. They may ask abt your designation, job responsibilities, salary etc.


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> They usually contact with current employer. They may ask abt your designation, job responsibilities, salary etc.


Thanks for the information, it is really helpful and appreciable


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

Dear Mates,

Can anyone help me out, how to do PCC? What is the procedure? how I collect PCC? How long it will take?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Golam Munir (Apr 6, 2010)

Check out the link below. You will get almost all the details.

Bangladesh Police 



rajibbd15 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Can anyone help me out, how to do PCC? What is the procedure? how I collect PCC? How long it will take?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Can anyone help me out, how to do PCC? What is the procedure? how I collect PCC? How long it will take?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The quickest way I have found is, You post the application to the SP office of your home district. They will issue a letter for your police station, you take that by hand yourself to the OC of your police station, have them make the Clearance certificate asap, then take that back to the SP office, have the clerk sign it by SP of DSB branch and prepare the forwarding letter. All these can be done in one day if you spend some money. Then take that certificate with the forwarding letter to the Foreign Ministry near Press Club, submit there for counter-signing from Foreign Ministry and they will give it back after two days.

Thats the quickest way, but you have to spend some money on the SP office and on your police station. But you could get the PCC in 4-5 days this way.

Another way is to do it from DMP if you live in dhaka, collect a commissioner's certificate from your nearest council, and submit the application to DMP they will give it back after 7 days, or even courier you the certificate if you want. 

One suggestion, You original certificate will be written on your police station by some Constable, do check they do the spellings of your name right. They did it wrong in my case and I had to go through everything again which took me another 15 days. So if possible check as soon as you get chance.
Thanks.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

joycse06 said:


> The quickest way I have found is, You post the application to the SP office of your home district. They will issue a letter for your police station, you take that by hand yourself to the OC of your police station, have them make the Clearance certificate asap, then take that back to the SP office, have the clerk sign it by SP of DSB branch and prepare the forwarding letter. All these can be done in one day if you spend some money. Then take that certificate with the forwarding letter to the Foreign Ministry near Press Club, submit there for counter-signing from Foreign Ministry and they will give it back after two days.
> 
> Thats the quickest way, but you have to spend some money on the SP office and on your police station. But you could get the PCC in 4-5 days this way.
> 
> ...


how about doing medical? i don't know my user name and password of immiaccount but i know the tfn number. want to frontload all documents before CO allocation. what's the procedure? TIA


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

joycse06 said:


> The quickest way I have found is, You post the application to the SP office of your home district. They will issue a letter for your police station, you take that by hand yourself to the OC of your police station, have them make the Clearance certificate asap, then take that back to the SP office, have the clerk sign it by SP of DSB branch and prepare the forwarding letter. All these can be done in one day if you spend some money. Then take that certificate with the forwarding letter to the Foreign Ministry near Press Club, submit there for counter-signing from Foreign Ministry and they will give it back after two days.
> 
> Thats the quickest way, but you have to spend some money on the SP office and on your police station. But you could get the PCC in 4-5 days this way.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate, this is really helpful. I appreciate for your quick reply. I will follow your instruction. 

I reviewed your timeline, it seems you provided your all documents. After CO allocation did you need to send any document? I mean CO asked any pending document to you? Or you sent all documents before CO allocation? if this was the case then did you get notification after CO allocation?

As per your username(joycse06), I am assuming you are a IT guy . Can you please let me know, any job verification done for you? I mean, they phoned to your company/companies?

Thanks again


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> Thanks Mate, this is really helpful. I appreciate for your quick reply. I will follow your instruction.
> 
> I reviewed your timeline, it seems you provided your all documents. After CO allocation did you need to send any document? I mean CO asked any pending document to you? Or you sent all documents before CO allocation? if this was the case then did you get notification after CO allocation?
> 
> ...


I got an email when my CO was allocated. I deliberately provided all the documents CO could think of asking, like Form 80, Form 1221, PCC, MED, Marriage Registration From Court, Marriage Certificate from Temple for me and my Wife to expedite the process. 

Yeah I am a software Engineer butI don't have enough Job experience to claim point for that, so expecting no Job verification.
Thanks.


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

diprain said:


> how about doing medical? i don't know my user name and password of immiaccount but i know the tfn number. want to frontload all documents before CO allocation. what's the procedure? TIA


You have to print a Health document from your Immi account which will contain the HAP ID and go to Wahab's Medical at Baridhara(There's others but this is very quick AFAIK) with your passport, they will charge 3000 BDT for each applicant and you will be done with Medical if the report is OK. They will do the rest.

You should know your username and password, thing are easy and you should have done everything yourself. Still if you lodged the application through an Agent, you can ask for your Immi Account access. Or I heard there's one way to import an application into your account using the TFN number. Search through this forum and you might get more info on that.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

joycse06 said:


> You have to print a Health document from your Immi account which will contain the HAP ID and go to Wahab's Medical at Baridhara(There's others but this is very quick AFAIK) with your passport, they will charge 3000 BDT for each applicant and you will be done with Medical if the report is OK. They will do the rest.
> 
> You should know your username and password, thing are easy and you should have done everything yourself. Still if you lodged the application through an Agent, you can ask for your Immi Account access. Or I heard there's one way to import an application into your account using the TFN number. Search through this forum and you might get more info on that.


TRN number will do.


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

rajibbd15 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I have a query regarding "Job Verification". Can anyone help me? What type of verification will be done? As far I know, After CO allocation this type of verification will take place. like they will phone all/some employer, But I am not sure what they ask. Can anyone share his/her experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance


None of my past employers were contacted. So I guess it varies from case to case.

Thanks.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Any new update or news dear brothers and sisters?


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

joycse06 said:


> You have to print a Health document from your Immi account which will contain the HAP ID and go to Wahab's Medical at Baridhara(There's others but this is very quick AFAIK) with your passport, they will charge 3000 BDT for each applicant and you will be done with Medical if the report is OK. They will do the rest.
> 
> You should know your username and password, thing are easy and you should have done everything yourself. Still if you lodged the application through an Agent, you can ask for your Immi Account access. Or I heard there's one way to import an application into your account using the TFN number. Search through this forum and you might get more info on that.


thank you so much for the information.


----------



## reefat (Jan 14, 2015)

Is Bangladesh one of the high risk countries?


----------



## sohel003 (Mar 21, 2013)

Alhamdulilah.. I have got my grant today.. I would like to thank all of you for your valuable suggestions during the journey. . I am planning to move in April. Please pray for me

My Timeline:
Subclass:189(261313), 
Points:60, 
EOI Submission Date: 13th August, 
Invitation: 13th January,14 , 
Visa Lodged: 22nd January, 2014
Grant:27th January, 2015


Thank you,
Sohel


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi,

Congratulations!!!!

As I can see from your timeline, you are from software industry. We are planning to move by June this year. What are your plans? Please keep us posted.



sohel003 said:


> Alhamdulilah.. I have got my grant today.. I would like to thank all of you for your valuable suggestions during the journey. . I am planning to move in April. Please pray for me
> 
> My Timeline:
> Subclass:189(261313),
> ...


----------



## sohel003 (Mar 21, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> As I can see from your timeline, you are from software industry. We are planning to move by June this year. What are your plans? Please keep us posted.


hi,
Thank you.. Ya.. I am planning to move this April.. Not 100% decided yet..Just got the confirmation.. need some time to think.. I will let here know my future plan


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi All,

Bought tickets today to visit Oz for 3 weeks starting from 3rd week of Mar'15 to secure my IED (7th Oct'15). Will initially land at Melbourne Inshallah..

Still not decided on the final move on (this year end/or next year)...

For those who have plans to visit Melbourne next, I have figured out a cheap route. Initially I was planning to buy Malaysian Airliens ticket, but the price is too high, around 92k per person. Singapore Airlines takes 99k per person.

My route is, Dhaka to KL (Malindo - only 28K with return) and then KL to Melbourne (Emirates - 32k with return). So total 60k for both way...
For those who are planning for final move, Malaysian airlines is offering a special one way ticket (Dhk to Me/Sydl) only 60k with 40 kg luggage options..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey brother, congratulation.

Can you pls notify us whether Team 13 made contact with you and when you submitted form 80. 

Hey bro I also have some queries

1. Did they contact with your employeer? 
2. how did they communicate with land phone or cellphone or email? 
3. DId they communicate with the supervisor who gave experience certificate or with HR people?

I am bit concerned since among two of the supervisors gave me experience certificate one left the organisation and my organization's HR is not friendly and they negatively take when came to know someone applied for going abroad.



sohel003 said:


> Alhamdulilah.. I have got my grant today.. I would like to thank all of you for your valuable suggestions during the journey. . I am planning to move in April. Please pray for me
> 
> My Timeline:
> Subclass:189(261313),
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

@Shukti Apu- As per timeline of Sohel bhai, you also should have your grant by now.



sohel003 said:


> Alhamdulilah.. I have got my grant today.. I would like to thank all of you for your valuable suggestions during the journey. . I am planning to move in April. Please pray for me
> 
> My Timeline:
> Subclass:189(261313),
> ...


----------



## sohel003 (Mar 21, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Hey brother, congratulation.
> 
> Can you pls notify us whether Team 13 made contact with you and when you submitted form 80.
> 
> ...


Hello Brother,
Team 13 contacted with me for checking my job gap. They mailed me. And I responded them clarifying my job gap. After that they did not contact with me.
Regarding the employeer verfication, I understand your concern as I was also concerned regarding this issue. But alhamdulliah.. It seems they did not contact with my employeer. If they would have contacted with my employeer , I would have known it. But My employeer did not notify me about anything. So it seems they did not contact with my company. I am now working in Samsung R&D


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

sohel003 said:


> Hello Brother,
> Team 13 contacted with me for checking my job gap. They mailed me. And I responded them clarifying my job gap. After that they did not contact with me.
> Regarding the employeer verfication, I understand your concern as I was also concerned regarding this issue. But alhamdulliah.. It seems they did not contact with my employeer. If they would have contacted with my employeer , I would have known it. But My employeer did not notify me about anything. So it seems they did not contact with my company. I am now working in Samsung R&D


Can you please tell us when did Team 13 contact you?


----------



## sohel003 (Mar 21, 2013)

sugarboy said:


> Can you please tell us when did Team 13 contact you?


It was very early of my application. In March or April of 2014


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

sohel003 said:


> It was very early of my application. In March or April of 2014


Congrats vaia. Wish you all the best in the time ahead.

Zubayer.


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

Dear All,

I am flying to Australia tonight inshaa'Allah for initial entry. Please do pray for me and my family for safe trip. 

Thanks to all for your continuous support and advises you have provided


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

mu_ss said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am flying to Australia tonight inshaa'Allah for initial entry. Please do pray for me and my family for safe trip.
> 
> Thanks to all for your continuous support and advises you have provided


Wishing you all the best. 

It would be great if you could write up a post trip experience with some details like costs, things you did after you arrived there and anything you think could be helpful for other aspirants like me after you comeback from your initial entry trip.

Thanks. Have a safe journey.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bought tickets today to visit Oz for 3 weeks starting from 3rd week of Mar'15 to secure my IED (7th Oct'15). Will initially land at Melbourne Inshallah..
> 
> ...


Do you need to apply for MY visa. What's abt ur transit time?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bought tickets today to visit Oz for 3 weeks starting from 3rd week of Mar'15 to secure my IED (7th Oct'15). Will initially land at Melbourne Inshallah..
> 
> ...





uncommon connection.

a. MY might need Transit VISA for changing Airport
b. Emirates (or Qantas?) Emirates will take u back to DXB then MEL ?


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

mu_ss said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am flying to Australia tonight inshaa'Allah for initial entry. Please do pray for me and my family for safe trip.
> 
> Thanks to all for your continuous support and advises you have provided


wish to have a safe travel


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> @Shukti Apu- As per timeline of Sohel bhai, you also should have your grant by now.


ah! what can be said about luck! it's not in my hand..
and sorry to admin as i used bangla language in my previous comment.. which got deleted obviously..


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> Do you need to apply for MY visa. What's abt ur transit time?


Bhaiya, Yes you need MY visa as Malindo lands at KLIA2 and Emirates at KLIA. So for airport transfer you need to cross immigration box. But still it is cost efficient and MY visa fee is around 4000 Taka.

Transit time: While going to Melbourne it is around 10 hrs and 9 hrs when returning. 

So as you need to change airports (through shuttle bus, KLIA express train - takes 10 mins or Taxi - takes 8 mins) the transit time should not be boring. atleast for myself  as I am fond of KL airport, lots of things are there to spend time...even play areas for children..


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

thewall said:


> uncommon connection.
> 
> a. MY might need Transit VISA for changing Airport
> b. Emirates (or Qantas?) Emirates will take u back to DXB then MEL ?


a. MY might need Transit VISA for changing Airport

Yes you need MY visa as Malindo lands at KLIA2 and Emirates at KLIA. So for airport transfer you need to cross immigration box. But still it is cost efficient and MY visa fee is around 4000 Taka.


b. Emirates (or Qantas?) Emirates will take u back to DXB then MEL ?

Emirates...it is a special flight operates from KL to Melbourne...do not touches Dubai


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

First Interview over the phone @ Oz employer on Friday. Pls pray for me.
Also need tips from experts...


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Congratulations. Have a safe trip.



sohel003 said:


> Alhamdulilah.. I have got my grant today.. I would like to thank all of you for your valuable suggestions during the journey. . I am planning to move in April. Please pray for me
> 
> My Timeline:
> Subclass:189(261313),
> ...


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> First Interview over the phone @ Oz employer on Friday. Pls pray for me.
> Also need tips from experts...


wish you all the best for your interview!


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Zabeen said:


> a. MY might need Transit VISA for changing Airport
> 
> Yes you need MY visa as Malindo lands at KLIA2 and Emirates at KLIA. So for airport transfer you need to cross immigration box. But still it is cost efficient and MY visa fee is around 4000 Taka.
> 
> ...


Well, a PR visa holder of Australia will be given free transit visa at KLIA/KLIA2 without any problem. I also exploited that transit visa and enjoyed 3 days sight seeing at KL en route to Darwin


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Well, a PR visa holder of Australia will be given free transit visa at KLIA/KLIA2 without any problem. I also exploited that transit visa and enjoyed 3 days sight seeing at KL en route to Darwin


Thanks...for the info..I did not explore that as I have multiple entry visa for KL already...

But it is useful to know...as i would need to avail this for my daughter

One query..from where I can get this transit visa? Direct from the immigration officer?


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Thanks...for the info..I did not explore that as I have multiple entry visa for KL already...
> 
> But it is useful to know...as i would need to avail this for my daughter
> 
> One query..from where I can get this transit visa? Direct from the immigration officer?


And also does it cost any money?


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

*Got the Grant after 25 Months!!!*

Hi, 

Got the we got the grant letter today after a very looooong 25 months! 

Al Hamdulillah.

Thanks to all the forum members for their support and encouragements. 
eace:


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

*info*

Congratulations to all the recent Grantees !! 

Welcome to Australia !!

Thanks

lane:


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

lalon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the we got the grant letter today after a very looooong 25 months!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!! Well deserved grant! 

Party!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## TIBD (Jan 29, 2015)

*Seeking Advice*

Great to see people in this forum receiving grants this month! I have been following this forum for quite sometime..now I joined the forum finally.

I lodged my visa application on June 11, 2014 and had team 13 contacted me on Sept 10 for more info. My agent is also not providing me with any updates. Called DIBP and they informed that my information went for external checking on Oct 11, 2014.

Should I expect my grant in June or September or October? Feeling very worried.

ACS - Jan, 2014|EOI - May, 2014|Visa Lodged - June, 2014|CO - Aug, 2014| Team13 - Sept 2014|Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TIBD (Jan 29, 2015)

sumaya said:


> Congratulations!!!! Well deserved grant!
> 
> Party!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer2:


Apu, saw your visa processing timeline. Really lucky....I wonder why it takes long to give grant to most Bangladeshis.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

lalon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the we got the grant letter today after a very looooong 25 months!
> 
> ...


Congrats...


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

lalon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the we got the grant letter today after a very looooong 25 months!
> 
> ...


Mashallah.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

bdtooz said:


> First Interview over the phone @ Oz employer on Friday. Pls pray for me.
> Also need tips from experts...


Share your experiences.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

TIBD said:


> Apu, saw your visa processing timeline. Really lucky....I wonder why it takes long to give grant to most Bangladeshis.


thanks. Recently, Bangladeshi applicants, who applied after july 1, 2014, are getting quicker grants. They have committed a 3 months timeline, and they are trying to meet that, that's all i guess.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Zabeen said:


> And also does it cost any money?


no, its free, but it requires some time as you have to be in a queue.
There's a transit visa counter before passport control/immigration counter at KLIA where I was granted the 120 hours transit visa. However, I dont know where exactly the arrival/transit visa facility located at KLIA2 at which you have to check out I suppose as you are travelling by Malindo Air.


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

Faced over phone interview for appx. 35 mins; mixed experience-
- They have allowed me to talk about myself for about 15-20 mins
- Then asked about different qus regarding my current responsibility here.
- Overall conversation was nice

Still in doubt, since, before interview, they stated in mail that currently there was no vacant roles in their dept but they were conducting interview since there was scope for future business.


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi, is there any body got Northern Inland invitation from Bangladesh?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> Faced over phone interview for appx. 35 mins; mixed experience-
> - They have allowed me to talk about myself for about 15-20 mins
> - Then asked about different qus regarding my current responsibility here.
> - Overall conversation was nice
> ...


wow amazing, which role was it for?
which company?:juggle:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bdtooz said:


> Faced over phone interview for appx. 35 mins; mixed experience-
> - They have allowed me to talk about myself for about 15-20 mins
> - Then asked about different qus regarding my current responsibility here.
> - Overall conversation was nice
> ...



Recruiter or Direct ?

35min is too short i guess, but good enough for intro, several of what I faced were 60+ min (in couple of cases), but HR intro was always approx 30min

Good luck with next round


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

i have lodged my visa today. In my immi account i saw submit button. Should I press it again?


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

*Guys in Au please advise...*

We are planning to go to AU in Feb for 1 week. 

Guys please advice ... is one week enough for PR paper work or do we have to obtain any PR Card or ID card ? .... if not how long does it take?

???????????????????????


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

thewall said:


> Recruiter or Direct ?
> 
> 35min is too short i guess, but good enough for intro, several of what I faced were 60+ min (in couple of cases), but HR intro was always approx 30min
> 
> Good luck with next round


Bro, it is direct. Actually One of my friend is working in the same company in other country and forwarded my CV to Sydney office. Also, there was no HR team, only technical team and the director of that dept.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

lalon said:


> We are planning to go to AU in Feb for 1 week.
> 
> Guys please advice ... is one week enough for PR paper work or do we have to obtain any PR Card or ID card ? .... if not how long does it take?
> 
> ???????????????????????




Depends
what kinda "PR Paper work"?

if only to validate, you can cross immigration ( have your passport stamped with "Arrived") - go from "Arrival" to "Departure" pass Immigration again and take the same flight back home 


there is no such thing called "PR card" i guess but there is some ID Card, which I dont recommend - instead u could try to get Driving licence, (serves as ID). but for one week only - no need this one either

have fun!


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

TIBD said:


> Great to see people in this forum receiving grants this month! I have been following this forum for quite sometime..now I joined the forum finally.
> 
> I lodged my visa application on June 11, 2014 and had team 13 contacted me on Sept 10 for more info. My agent is also not providing me with any updates. Called DIBP and they informed that my information went for external checking on Oct 11, 2014.
> 
> ...


My case is somewhat similar to you. I wish I could know the answer of your questions too. 

Can you tell me whether Dibp told you when they started the external security check??


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

lalon said:


> We are planning to go to AU in Feb for 1 week.
> 
> Guys please advice ... is one week enough for PR paper work or do we have to obtain any PR Card or ID card ? .... if not how long does it take?
> 
> ???????????????????????


No action required from your side other than getting your passports stamped which immigration will do anyway on yoir arrival. I been to sydney for one week and all that I did was to open bank account and get a NSW driving license. And of course had fun with my family rest of the week.


----------



## giz13 (Jul 2, 2014)

After 9 months 17 days wait, I have received my grant on 29th Jan.
Considerably it was a painless process. I didn't listen to anyone and submitted only the bare necessary documents.

Good luck to everyone else and remember patience is the key. Cheers.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

lalon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the we got the grant letter today after a very looooong 25 months!
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro, a well deserved and loooong waited grant . Best of luck for you future journey.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

giz13 said:


> After 9 months 17 days wait, I have received my grant on 29th Jan.
> Considerably it was a painless process. I didn't listen to anyone and submitted only the bare necessary documents.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else and remember patience is the key. Cheers.


Each case is different. 

Congratulations.


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

Dear Seniors,

My current employers Dhaka office address has been changed today. Should I notify DIBP of this change.

My CV and Job Reference letter has this address along with the New York office address, the contact no for the dhaka office is still the same.

I haven't claimed any points for my Job Experience FYI.

I have looked at Form 1022, do I have to fill out all fields in that form, there are those basic information which I have filled in several times already.

Then if I have to submit it anyway, where do I do it, Immi Account, or do I email it to my CO?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

congrats bro



giz13 said:


> After 9 months 17 days wait, I have received my grant on 29th Jan.
> Considerably it was a painless process. I didn't listen to anyone and submitted only the bare necessary documents.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else and remember patience is the key. Cheers.


----------



## sumgom (Jan 6, 2015)

Dear Mates,

Can you please let me know money transfer procedure to Australia as from Bangladesh there is a limit to carry USD 5000 (individually)? If I want to carry or transfer more money then what is the procedure?

Thanks in advance
Simon


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

*Civil/Structural Engineers Please respond*

Any Civil Engineer/Structural Engineer in this forum? Please respond. 
I was wondering whether we can prepare ourselves prior to receiving the grant. 

I have searched on the internet (seek job, linked in) and found the following software/ design codes are necessary to get a job in australia. 

RAPT
Microstan
Mltiframe
MS Tower
Space gass
Inducta Slabs Software
Telco Industry beneficial
Strand 7
RAM Concept
Design codes 1170, 3995, 4100,4676,1657,4600,3600, 2870,2327, 4671, 1100



How can I prepare myself before landing ? Any online course/ resources/sites to learn these list of software and design codes?How can I get this software to install in my computer?
Any place/institution/coaching to learn them? Any resource person available in Dhaka? 

Thank you
Please PM me if anything confidential to discuss.


----------



## TIBD (Jan 29, 2015)

sazedaakhtar said:


> My case is somewhat similar to you. I wish I could know the answer of your questions too.
> 
> Can you tell me whether Dibp told you when they started the external security check??


DIBP said that the documents went for security check on Oct 11, 2014 which was almost one month after Team 13 asked for further documents.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

TIBD said:


> DIBP said that the documents went for security check on Oct 11, 2014 which was almost one month after Team 13 asked for further documents.


Thanks for you reply. Please update your signature . You can do it by following these steps 
Quick Links------> Edit Signature


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sumgom said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Can you please let me know money transfer procedure to Australia as from Bangladesh there is a limit to carry USD 5000 (individually)? If I want to carry or transfer more money then what is the procedure?
> 
> ...



This had been discussed in the past.

You have to have a Non- Resident FC A/C, eg. USD only then you can TT any amount (not sure what is max limit, but for sure can be >60K even). You will qualify for NR FC A/C if u have lived outside BD for 6 months (that was the case for me). Shop around with banks if you can find relaxed pre-requisite

If all these seem tough, easiest is to carry USD5k per person, I heard, some Forex Exchange shop had Pre-paid travel card, could explore if exist. Entry into Australia doesnt restrict, but need declaration if >10k AUD


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ozTov said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> My current employers Dhaka office address has been changed today. Should I notify DIBP of this change.
> 
> ...


E-mail to CO will do.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

giz13 said:


> After 9 months 17 days wait, I have received my grant on 29th Jan.
> Considerably it was a painless process. I didn't listen to anyone and submitted only the bare necessary documents.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else and remember patience is the key. Cheers.


Gr8. Congratulations.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> This had been discussed in the past.
> 
> You have to have a Non- Resident FC A/C, eg. USD only then you can TT any amount (not sure what is max limit, but for sure can be >60K even). You will qualify for NR FC A/C if u have lived outside BD for 6 months (that was the case for me). Shop around with banks if you can find relaxed pre-requisite
> 
> If all these seem tough, easiest is to carry USD5k per person, I heard, some Forex Exchange shop had Pre-paid travel card, could explore if exist. Entry into Australia doesnt restrict, but need declaration if >10k AUD


what is the maximum limit for AUD ....( 500 uSD equivalent?)...
another question is that......would that allowable 500 USD or AUD need to endorsed?


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> No action required from your side other than getting your passports stamped which immigration will do anyway on yoir arrival. I been to sydney for one week and all that I did was to open bank account and get a NSW driving license. And of course had fun with my family rest of the week.


Thanks for your reply bro, do I need the visa label if I travel from Dhaka Airport? .... how long it takes to get visa label from Au Embassy Dhaka?...


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Congratulations bro, a well deserved and loooong waited grant . Best of luck for you future journey.


Thanks for your reply bro, do I need the visa label if I travel from Dhaka Airport? .... how long it takes to get visa label from Au Embassy Dhaka?...


----------



## lalon (Jul 4, 2014)

thewall said:


> Depends
> what kinda "PR Paper work"?
> 
> if only to validate, you can cross immigration ( have your passport stamped with "Arrived") - go from "Arrival" to "Departure" pass Immigration again and take the same flight back home
> ...


Thanks for your reply bro, do I need the visa label if I travel from Dhaka Airport? .... how long it takes to get visa label from Au Embassy Dhaka?...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> what is the maximum limit for AUD ....( 500 uSD equivalent?)...
> another question is that......would that allowable 500 USD or AUD need to endorsed?



5000 USD equiv AUD, when i came out.
I bought from Forex, never endorse, why ruin your passport  . If u buy from Bank, they will probably reduce your Credit card endorsed amount (not a good idea), then will give u remaining limit for cash.

Have a look at *BB FAQ*


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

lalon said:


> Thanks for your reply bro, do I need the visa label if I travel from Dhaka Airport? .... how long it takes to get visa label from Au Embassy Dhaka?...




No need, u wont have time i guess. You could Do it in Sydney, if have money to waste

Keep Grant letter in your Phone, or Print (but think before u print )


----------



## lazzyfellow (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi experts,
I have lodged my application (189, analyst programmer) at nov 20, 2014. But there is no CO allocated yet. Feeling tensed. please suggest what to do.


----------



## reefat (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey all. 
I need to know approx how many Bangladeshi applicants who applied after August, got their visa application granted? Is it true, visa processing time is faster for them who has lodged after August 2014. 
Regards


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

reefat said:


> Hey all.
> I need to know approx how many Bangladeshi applicants who applied after August, got their visa application granted? Is it true, visa processing time is faster for them who has lodged after August 2014.
> Regards


 Not true. Processing is faster for those with uncomplicated histories who make good applications.


----------



## reefat (Jan 14, 2015)

_shel said:


> Not true. Processing is faster for those with uncomplicated histories who make good applications.


Thank you for your reply 

I have seen some applicants got them granted in Jan 2015 and they had lodged their application on Sept 2014. My reason behind saying that, I have lodged my application (Subclass 189, carrying 65 points)on Sept 2014 and still waiting. 

It would be a great help if you could elaborate the meaning of good applications.. I have submitted all supporting and required documents.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Submit your CV, PCC and Med and Form 80 asap before allocating CO. After submitting all docs, call DIBP and ask the status. If no further doc is needed and your profile seems good to them; then you may anticipate grant soon.



reefat said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> I have seen some applicants got them granted in Jan 2015 and they had lodged their application on Sept 2014. My reason behind saying that, I have lodged my application (Subclass 189, carrying 65 points)on Sept 2014 and still waiting.
> 
> It would be a great help if you could elaborate the meaning of good applications.. I have submitted all supporting and required documents.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

lazzyfellow said:


> Hi experts,
> I have lodged my application (189, analyst programmer) at nov 20, 2014. But there is no CO allocated yet. Feeling tensed. please suggest what to do.


You can expect your CO to be allocated by Feb 1st week which is the usual duration.


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

lazzyfellow said:


> Hi experts,
> I have lodged my application (189, analyst programmer) at nov 20, 2014. But there is no CO allocated yet. Feeling tensed. please suggest what to do.


According to this timeline [ Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications ] which was last updated Jan 15, they have allocated 189 application up to 31 October so far. You can expect to have your case allocated quickly.

Keep an on this page, they are supposed to update it again Early February.

Thanks.


----------



## reefat (Jan 14, 2015)

bdapplicant said:


> Submit your CV, PCC and Med and Form 80 asap before allocating CO. After submitting all docs, call DIBP and ask the status. If no further doc is needed and your profile seems good to them; then you may anticipate grant soon.


Thank you bd applicant for your feedback,

All the required forms and docs are provided to them on 29th Nov 2014.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Golam Munir (Apr 6, 2010)

bdapplicant said:


> Submit your CV, PCC and Med and Form 80 asap before allocating CO. After submitting all docs, call DIBP and ask the status. If no further doc is needed and your profile seems good to them; then you may anticipate grant soon.


Dear bdapplicant,
My application date is 6th Dec 2014 (189 | 261111). I have uploaded all the docs you mentioned (CV, PCC, Med, Form 80, 1221). Do you suggest me to call DIBP now? If Yes then please give me the DIBP number and suggest me what to say.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

If your med is done and uploaded then call +61731367000


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

If your med is done and uploaded then call +61731367000 and ask politely if further doc needed and when you can have your final decision regarding your case



reefat said:


> Thank you bd applicant for your feedback,
> 
> All the required forms and docs are provided to them on 29th Nov 2014.
> 
> Any Suggestions?


----------



## sumgom (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you for your information. However I've contacted with banks in Bangladesh and they replied that except, medical or education then are unable to open any account to transfer money abroad as Bangladesh Bank has restrictions. 

Can please give me any idea about other ways of transferring money?



thewall said:


> This had been discussed in the past.
> 
> You have to have a Non- Resident FC A/C, eg. USD only then you can TT any amount (not sure what is max limit, but for sure can be >60K even). You will qualify for NR FC A/C if u have lived outside BD for 6 months (that was the case for me). Shop around with banks if you can find relaxed pre-requisite
> 
> If all these seem tough, easiest is to carry USD5k per person, I heard, some Forex Exchange shop had Pre-paid travel card, could explore if exist. Entry into Australia doesnt restrict, but need declaration if >10k AUD


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

Dear Mates,

Please help me out. I did medical on 31 Jan 2015(Sat day), I checked the status in immi page on 01 Feb 2015, but I could not see the status changed(still medical link is showing). I contacted to the Med center. They said, they passed my information to immi. Today(02 Feb 2015), I saw my daughter's one is updated only. But My one and my wife's one still not changed  I am bit confused. Can any one please help me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> 5000 USD equiv AUD, when i came out.
> I bought from Forex, never endorse, why ruin your passport  . If u buy from Bank, they will probably reduce your Credit card endorsed amount (not a good idea), then will give u remaining limit for cash.
> 
> Have a look at *BB FAQ*


Thanx.
BB link is always not working..
any way I just want a clear information bro...without endorse what gonna happen to Immigration check out....
please tell.whether they harass or not about the matter?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mamunmaziz said:


> Thanx.
> BB link is always not working..
> any way I just want a clear information bro...without endorse what gonna happen to Immigration check out....
> please tell.whether they harass or not about the matter?


You will get all BB regulation *here*


I was never asked and I am going to apply 5th Passport. I hope this is not your 1st trip :eyebrows: Carry your Credit card if you have one (usually BD Banks endorse Credit card amount back of passport), just in case they ask.


Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sumgom said:


> Thank you for your information. However I've contacted with banks in Bangladesh and they replied that except, medical or education then are unable to open any account to transfer money abroad as Bangladesh Bank has restrictions.
> 
> Can please give me any idea about other ways of transferring money?



1st requirement is you need to be living outside BD for 180 days in past 1 year to Qualify as NRB. Then you can Non-Resident FC A/C.

I'd highly recommend this as this allows you access to Govt investment Bonds with high Interest rate without any TAX. (BD rates in 11 %or higher compared to AU % only 3.x%)

Once you have NFCD A/C, you can legally use Banking channel to send/receive remittance. Note not all Bank branches deal with this. eg for HSBC only Anchor tower had this back when I opened, SCB - I had in Gulshan - Main Branch. 

About NRB Investment you will find more info *here, Investment facilities through Bonds*

*NRB User Registration form*

*NRB Database Home*


----------



## sumgom (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you for very useful information. It seems like that initially I can bring USD 5000 and after 6 months I can open Non-Resident FC A/C. I've checked out your links of BB and it is saying that you can invest money in BD in the form of bond but there is no facility to send money abroad. As far I know that BD govt restrict the USD outflow from BD because that will impact BB reserve money of USD. Please share your thoughts.



thewall said:


> 1st requirement is you need to be living outside BD for 180 days in past 1 year to Qualify as NRB. Then you can Non-Resident FC A/C.
> 
> I'd highly recommend this as this allows you access to Govt investment Bonds with high Interest rate without any TAX. (BD rates in 11 %or higher compared to AU % only 3.x%)
> 
> ...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sumgom said:


> Thank you for very useful information. It seems like that initially I can bring USD 5000 and after 6 months I can open Non-Resident FC A/C. I've checked out your links of BB and it is saying that you can invest money in BD in the form of bond but there is no facility to send money abroad. As far I know that BD govt restrict the USD outflow from BD because that will impact BB reserve money of USD. Please share your thoughts.


mate, 

it's common sense, if Resident wants to send out, they should discourage. But for NRB, situation is different. You will be surprised & happy to know BD is in Top-10 in world for Remitting inward. give NRBs 3 cheers!

i had it for 8+ years, talk to Banks to find out current status. I myself remitted both in/out without any hassle. but it takes time, about week. Cause BB clearing has weekly fixed schedule (I guess THU Afternoon or sth)

read *here*

FC A/C is 0 deposit, NFCD you need $1000.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Got some pm, but thought it's more general & had been answered before

I will not stay there now, kindly help me with the following:

1. Should I enroll in Medicare? If so, what supporting documents do I need to show other than the grant letter?

Not mandatory, also you will need a local address where your card will be posted in 4 weeks, but you r there only for couple of weeks 



2. Please suggest the best bank to open a checking account.

CBA has wider presence of the BIG-4 (CBA, Westpac, ANZ, NAB) of Australia, but I went with NAB, relatively cheaper. I did open NAB account from overseas & also sent some money even before landing, which I could use during stay, My ATM was ready once I visited Branch and also I requested for VISA Debit card. You will need to Identify yourself with Passport & Grant letter. Perhaps request for VISA debit card, takes about a week for collection from Branch

More details : *Pre-open your Australian bank account before you leave home*
should you wish to go with any other, they also have similar options - I believe 



3. Any other things I should do before leaving Australia.

yeh, perhaps start filling in A/C opening form now, will receive Welcome letter & details of where you should Identify & Activate your Account


- Get a Local SIM card, I got Optus Long expiry cap (for international Roaming), which I use in my CV  but for short stay data use inside Australia, I prefer Optus $2 /day unlimited Data & Local call

- perhaps, start applying for Job before landing, in fact I got a surprise recruiter call during my short initial entry visit, didnt get to 2nd round though as I told them - i havnt moved in permanently, nor I will without a Job, typical Dilemma

- what else, enjoy & try Great Ocean Road trip from Melbourne, it feels like bottom of the world Down South


Cheers!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello everyone. .igis has mailed me in response to mycomplaint. ..saying my case is not with them..or asio.iin the mail they wrote this could mean my sc hasn't been referred by dibp (how scary), or it's done..either way I should talk to dibp..now dibp'ss line is busy..bbut when I talk to them should I mention them about this mail..thanks.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I firmly believe, your SC may be accomplished. Give a call to DIBP and also notify what IGIS said. There is nothing to conceal cause you followed usual procedure. 
call +61731367000



shukti said:


> Hello everyone. .igis has mailed me in response to mycomplaint. ..saying my case is not with them..or asio.iin the mail they wrote this could mean my sc hasn't been referred by dibp (how scary), or it's done..either way I should talk to dibp..now dibp'ss line is busy..bbut when I talk to them should I mention them about this mail..thanks.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I firmly believe, your SC may be accomplished. Give a call to DIBP and also notify what IGIS said. There is nothing to conceal cause you followed usual procedure.
> call +61731367000


I called dibp..the person who answered said as I have an agent ( uff my agent)they won't provide me any information. Then again he considered and said that my application is in administrative stage (what is that ?).. aand nothing is outstanding. .as I insisted to let me know about my security status. And he told me that they will contact my agent


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

tell you agent about the fact. Tell them to contact with your CO team. 



shukti said:


> I called dibp..the person who answered said as I have an agent ( uff my agent)they won't provide me any information. Then again he considered and said that my application is in administrative stage (what is that ?).. aand nothing is outstanding. .as I insisted to let me know about my security status. And he told me that they will contact my agent


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> tell you agent about the fact. Tell them to contact with your CO team.


I already did..btw do you have any idea about administrative stage?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

See this post. Bangladeshi applicant got grant within 2 months


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-
190-visa-applicants-7556.html#post6330858


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Dear Friends,

Need your advice on either should I call or email my CO about the status of my SRS489 visa. I applied on 18th Oct/14 for SRS489 visa and CO emailed me on 11th December stating no extra requirement but no update after that. Your suggestion will be very precious to me.

Regards,
Zubayer.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shukti said:


> I already did..btw do you have any idea about administrative stage?


may by Grant, around the corner :eyebrows:


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

*re*



thewall said:


> You got to be careful here
> 
> a> Date of EOI
> b> Date of Invitation
> ...


I am not sure is there any way to update one's eoi after getting invitation. I dont think so as his/her eoi suspended when recieved invitation.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> No. I joined to an irrelevant job on May 7, 2014 but submitted EOI on May 19 . I have 4 years experience upto february 26, 2014. I did not claim any points for my irrelevant, present job. In my immiaccount and EOI I uploaded my appointment letter of previous job. Point calculation has been done from Engineers australia where they accounted my relevant job.
> 
> I just want to know whether my present irrelevant job will affect my applications processing delay.


I am not sure is there any way to update one's eoi after getting invitation. I dont think so as his/her eoi suspended when received invitation.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

nO SIS



shukti said:


> I already did..btw do you have any idea about administrative stage?


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

shukti said:


> I already did..btw do you have any idea about administrative stage?


You will be surprised to hear that I was exactly in the same situation when I first complained to IGIS in July of 2014. They told me that my case is not with ASIO. However, when I called DIBP they told me that the checks are still on. I even sent a separate email copying IGIS reply to the email body and yet their response was again the same generic answer. Then, I called my CO and he said that he can't go into details about the nature of these checks. Now, after waiting for another 6 months I lodged a second complaint and am still waiting for IGIS response. This has been a long frustrating journey indeed.


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi,

What is the status of your uploaded documents in immiAccount?



ZHossain said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Need your advice on either should I call or email my CO about the status of my SRS489 visa. I applied on 18th Oct/14 for SRS489 visa and CO emailed me on 11th December stating no extra requirement but no update after that. Your suggestion will be very precious to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> Congrats Apu!!! Best wishes for you and your family. I have some queries, here is my detail goes:
> 
> Invitation: 27 November 2014
> App Lodge : 7 December 2014 [189, ACS 261311 Analyst Programmer]
> ...


I am also same as like u. Applied on 30.1.15 without pcc and medical & form 80 (as its not mandatory) expecting CO's ask for these.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

From_BD_001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the status of your uploaded documents in immiAccount?


Hi BD_001,

Thanks for your interest. Actually the documents I have already uploaded is showing 'received' and some other irrelevant docs (ie, Evidence of Australian qualification/ Experience, Evidence of Study) showing recommended as usual. Don't know what's going on. I was hopeful to get the greatest news ever in my life within the 3 month time frame.

Warm wishes,
Zubayer.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

ZHossain said:


> Hi BD_001,
> 
> Thanks for your interest. Actually the documents I have already uploaded is showing 'received' and some other irrelevant docs (ie, Evidence of Australian qualification/ Experience, Evidence of Study) showing recommended as usual. Don't know what's going on. I was hopeful to get the greatest news ever in my life within the 3 month time frame.
> 
> ...


Dear u need not wait 3 months more I believe u will get ur grant by this month insallah as other thread of this forum shows me that for 489 sub class.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Dear u need not wait 3 months more I believe u will get ur grant by this month insallah as other thread of this forum shows me that for 489 sub class.


Yes, it should be. You are so generous.


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> I am also same as like u. Applied on 30.1.15 without pcc and medical & form 80 (as its not mandatory) expecting CO's ask for these.


I have done the MED and PCC


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> I have done the MED and PCC


Its mean u r eligible for direct grant insallah.


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> Its mean u r eligible for direct grant insallah.


Allah Vorsha, keep us in your prayer


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

olways said:


> You will be surprised to hear that I was exactly in the same situation when I first complained to IGIS in July of 2014. They told me that my case is not with ASIO. However, when I called DIBP they told me that the checks are still on. I even sent a separate email copying IGIS reply to the email body and yet their response was again the same generic answer. Then, I called my CO and he said that he can't go into details about the nature of these checks. Now, after waiting for another 6 months I lodged a second complaint and am still waiting for IGIS response. This has been a long frustrating journey indeed.


I am also suspecting something like this. ..btw what is your timeline like


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

shukti said:


> I am also suspecting something like this. ..btw what is your timeline like


Applied: July, 2013
CO: Oct, 2013
2VAC: Nov, 2013
IGIS (1st): Jul, 2014
IGIS (2nd): Jan, 2015


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

olways said:


> Applied: July, 2013
> CO: Oct, 2013
> 2VAC: Nov, 2013
> IGIS (1st): Jul, 2014
> IGIS (2nd): Jan, 2015


Hmm..we are six months apart..I will be following your case then..keep on giving your updates.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

olways said:


> Applied: July, 2013
> CO: Oct, 2013
> 2VAC: Nov, 2013
> IGIS (1st): Jul, 2014
> IGIS (2nd): Jan, 2015


As per forum experience VAC2 mean granted visa but in ur case situation differ if im not wrong. R u applied through agent or self?


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> As per forum experience VAC2 mean granted visa but in ur case situation differ if im not wrong. R u applied through agent or self?


I applied myself. My case is pretty straightforward. I don't know why it is taking them so long to finalize my application. As a side note, it seems VAC2 means nothing. Paid last year and yet waiting.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have received my grant today. Thank you all for your help.

My immi account status chaged to "Finalized", but I can not access to VEVO account. It is showing an error message. Has anyone else faced it today?


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

codename47 said:


> Hello everyone, I have received my grant today. Thank you all for your help.
> 
> My immi account status chaged to "Finalized", but I can not access to VEVO account. It is showing an error message. Has anyone else faced it today?


put a note in VEVO accessing below link or call to 1800 040 070

http://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/vevo/help.aspx


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

codename47 said:


> Hello everyone, I have received my grant today. Thank you all for your help.
> 
> My immi account status chaged to "Finalized", but I can not access to VEVO account. It is showing an error message. Has anyone else faced it today?


Congrats codename47!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

codename47 said:


> Hello everyone, I have received my grant today. Thank you all for your help.
> 
> My immi account status chaged to "Finalized", but I can not access to VEVO account. It is showing an error message. Has anyone else faced it today?




R u checking with *Grant number* to Verify in VEVO?


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

thewall said:


> R u checking with *Grant number* to Verify in VEVO?


Yes, I have checked with both Grant Number and TRN, but returns the same error message. 

I've read in some other threads, that it might take a few days to update. So, I will keep checking.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

codename47 said:


> Hello everyone, I have received my grant today. Thank you all for your help.
> 
> My immi account status chaged to "Finalized", but I can not access to VEVO account. It is showing an error message. Has anyone else faced it today?


Congrats.....

So what is your next plan as IED is approaching?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


Congrats


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


Congratulations!


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

codename47 said:


> Hello everyone, I have received my grant today. Thank you all for your help.
> 
> My immi account status chaged to "Finalized", but I can not access to VEVO account. It is showing an error message. Has anyone else faced it today?


Congrats! Bro, did they ask you to resubmit your PCC again? According to your timeline it should've expired by Oct 14.


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


Congratulation... that's really a good news.... I was following you for quite a while and i was eagerly waiting for your news... wish you a very happy life ahead..:thumb:


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


Congrats! IED was not mentioned in grant email?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Congrats! IED was not mentioned in grant email?


I got an agent. .he will get it first..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

A big heartfelt congrats SIS  Don't forget us who are yet to receive grant and keep me and my family in your prayer.



shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

@shukti ur name was in my mind in morning when i thought to play that who gonna have it today 

i am really happy for you.. all the best and pray for the rest


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


Wow! Congratulations! what a great news. all the best for your upcoming journey


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


COngrats,....So happy for you


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> A big heartfelt congrats SIS  Don't forget us who are yet to receive grant and keep me and my family in your prayer.


Bhaiya we all are praying for each other.. I truly believe that. .it is you who convinced me and my husband that ee should go forward with our complaints. .aand I know this is going to be your month also..iInshaAllah.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

from spreadsheet i got to know that lamia rahman dithi got direct grant from bangladesh. she lodged the visa on 2nd dec and got direct grant on 3rd feb. feeling hopefull now.


----------



## TIBD (Jan 29, 2015)

shukti said:


> Bhaiya we all are praying for each other.. I truly believe that. .it is you who convinced me and my husband that ee should go forward with our complaints. .aand I know this is going to be your month also..iInshaAllah.


Congrats sister!!! Please pray for us


----------



## TIBD (Jan 29, 2015)

samy25 said:


> @shukti ur name was in my mind in morning when i thought to play that who gonna have it today
> 
> i am really happy for you.. all the best and pray for the rest


Hi Bhaia, your timeline is similar to mine. Did you call DIBP to know the status? How long might it take to finalize those who applied in June, 2014?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

diprain said:


> from spreadsheet i got to know that lamia rahman dithi got direct grant from bangladesh. she lodged the visa on 2nd dec and got direct grant on 3rd feb. feeling hopefull now.


How can I find out the spread sheet?


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> How can I find out the spread sheet?


See here
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

diprain said:


> from spreadsheet i got to know that lamia rahman dithi got direct grant from bangladesh. she lodged the visa on 2nd dec and got direct grant on 3rd feb. feeling hopefull now.


Dear diprain, we almost lodged in same time. I have lodged without pcc and medical as actually i am waiting for CO's asking. I have no hurry.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


A big congratulation for such a great achievement. Through the whole period I observed your frustration and now you may be the happiest person in the world I think. Good wishes for your future and please keep no more confusion in your signature, ha ha ha.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


hahaha

So u know now, "Administrative ..." wht it means

sometimes I feel they are reading our comments here


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

ZHossain said:


> A big congratulation for such a great achievement. Through the whole period I observed your frustration and now you may be the happiest person in the world I think. Good wishes for your future and please keep no more confusion in your signature, ha ha ha.


Will edit soon bhaiya. ..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

thewall said:


> hahaha
> 
> So u know now, "Administrative ..." wht it means
> 
> sometimes I feel they are reading our comments here


That sounds very scary Bhaiya!


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


A big congratulation!


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Congrats.....
> 
> So what is your next plan as IED is approaching?


I am planning to visit for 1 week at the end of April. And then come back and work for another 6 months before moving permanently.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


Big congrats to you and your family . Best wishes for your future journey.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Hello everyone, I have received my grant today. Thank you all for your help.
> 
> My immi account status chaged to "Finalized", but I can not access to VEVO account. It is showing an error message. Has anyone else faced it today?


Congratulations . Best of luck.


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. Last 12.5 months of agonizing wait finally came to an end and probably started a new struggle.. this forum helped me immensely in mmoments of frustration and showed me complete this chapter of my life..I sometimes feel like l know you all as you guys were there for me and my family when I needed it the most. Thank you very much. Specially bd applicant, oz hope, num tareq, the wall, sumaiya, codename, sun10, rashid bhai, expatriate all of you helped me a lot with mental support and information. ..if I am missing outsome names don't mind..it's because I am not thinking clearly. .anyways I still don't know my IED..so I will update you later..again Alhamdulillah ..Allah will fulfill our dreams and give us the courage to follow our dreams.


Congratulations.. Check it in the grant letter,it might be in the 3rd page where IED mentioned.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Dear diprain, we almost lodged in same time. I have lodged without pcc and medical as actually i am waiting for CO's asking. I have no hurry.


dear tahanpaa,
thanks for your mail. i have not yet submit pcc, medical and form 80. however, i'm planning to submit those documents before co allocation. will apply for pcc on sunday . my husband will sit for ielts on sat. so after the exam we will go for med. that's our plan. from others experience i came to know that if u submit ur pcc, med, form 80, form 1221 before co allocation there is a chance to get the grant fast. we are on the same boat. so please keep informing your situation. thanks. take care.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

diprain said:


> dear tahanpaa,
> thanks for your mail. i have not yet submit pcc, medical and form 80. however, i'm planning to submit those documents before co allocation. will apply for pcc on sunday . my husband will sit for ielts on sat. so after the exam we will go for med. that's our plan. from others experience i came to know that if u submit ur pcc, med, form 80, form 1221 before co allocation there is a chance to get the grant fast. we are on the same boat. so please keep informing your situation. thanks. take care.


From my understanding that felt to me from 80 and 1221 not mandatory until CO asks for that. I never expect direct grant as im not so lucky for that. 
I have submitted my wife's ielts report which completed on 16.05.13 and overall 4.5. Is not seems ok as I doing all procedure myself.


----------



## darknight (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

By the grace of Allah I got PR (189)today. I am very much grateful to you guys . Though I am a silent user in here but everyone's experience helped me lot. 

Rgds


anzsco :263311
EOI apply: 12 nov,2013 (189)(Onshore)
Invited: 14 april,2014
Apply: 28 april,2014
GSM 13: 15 june,2014
Form 80 submitted:22 June,2014
GSM 23:13 Aug,2014(Asked for wife's medical)
called DIAC: 13 Jan,2015 for update. 
Approved: Feb 5,2015


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> By the grace of Allah, this morning came with the great news of grant For family. ....


Wow, you got the grant!


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello thewall bhai, please reply to my PM.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mcgyver said:


> Hello thewall bhai, please reply to my PM.


mate, 
i replied in public already

sorry


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

darknight said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> By the grace of Allah I got PR (189)today. I am very much grateful to you guys . Though I am a silent user in here but everyone's experience helped me lot.
> 
> ...


Great! Congrats. Can you please update this tracker https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey got the grant letter and ied is 23rd june'2015.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

shukti said:


> Hey got the grant letter and ied is 23rd june'2015.


Great! have u planned next steps?


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Great! have u planned next steps?


Thinking. ..


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

shukti said:


> Hey got the grant letter and ied is 23rd june'2015.


When and where do you plan to move? I might be heading to Sydney this May. Let me know if we can tag along.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> When and where do you plan to move? I might be heading to Sydney this May. Let me know if we can tag along.


Sydney it is..bhaiya I will Talk to you later about this as I don't have my relatives in Sydney. .so I will need ways to rent a house And other things.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, sorry, I didn't notice you replied in public to my PM. Thanks! Yes, your ideas clicked well with mine. Yes, I also had NAB, Optus, and Great Ocean Road in mind. Also thought about going to the Yarra Valley and picking fresh fruits in family-owned orchards but not sure about security in those remote areas. Will NAB ask for a permanent address? I don't have one. I will be staying at a hotel.




thewall said:


> Got some pm, but thought it's more general & had been answered before
> 
> I will not stay there now, kindly help me with the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## lazzyfellow (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi experts, 
With great surprise I received direct grant letter today for me and my wife. But in my immi account application status showing "in progress". Checked with VEVO, and found everything ok. Feeling confused. Should I send a email for account status? My IED january 16, 2016. My time line as follows:

Invitation received: 27 October 2014 for 189
Applied: 20th November 2014
Medical: 13th January 2015
PCC bangladesh: 3rd February 2015
CO allocation: None
grant email: 6th February 2015


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

lazzyfellow said:


> Hi experts,
> With great surprise I received direct grant letter today for me and my wife. But in my immi account application status showing "in progress". Checked with VEVO, and found everything ok. Feeling confused. Should I send a email for account status? My IED january 16, 2016. My time line as follows:
> 
> Invitation received: 27 October 2014 for 189
> ...


Congrats !!!


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

codename47 said:


> I am planning to visit for 1 week at the end of April. And then come back and work for another 6 months before moving permanently.


Bro, if you stay outside Aus for more than 90 days after initial entry, wont that affect the process of getting citizenship/passport?


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

lazzyfellow said:


> Hi experts,
> With great surprise I received direct grant letter today for me and my wife. But in my immi account application status showing "in progress". Checked with VEVO, and found everything ok. Feeling confused. Should I send a email for account status? My IED january 16, 2016. My time line as follows:
> 
> Invitation received: 27 October 2014 for 189
> ...


Congratulations!!! You are very luck. I wish you the same luck as you move to Australia in getting a fantastic job!!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mcgyver said:


> ,.... Also thought about going to the Yarra Valley and picking fresh fruits in family-owned orchards but not sure about security in those remote areas..... Will NAB ask for a permanent address? I don't have one. I will be staying at a hotel.



Mate you r going to most livable city... and going from DAC to MEL, I bet you are more prepared than most of the rest 

I recall I gave'em my relative's address but they refused to send Debit card to that Sydney pin code, so it was ready for collection in the Sydney Branch where I opened A/C.

But sure they will ask you a contact number, cause, they usually call, once your card is ready for collection.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

princeofdhaka said:


> Bro, if you stay outside Aus for more than 90 days after initial entry, wont that affect the process of getting citizenship/passport?



mate I think u mixed up

that '90 day" is the last year of 3 years before you apply Citizenship


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

thewall said:


> mate I think u mixed up
> 
> that '90 day" is the last year of 3 years before you apply Citizenship


I think it's 4 years in Aus, including at least 1 year as PR, and can not be outside of Aus for 90 days, in the last year, at the time of applying.

Australian Citizenship Changes to the citizenship residence requirement on 1 July 2010


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone ...what is the approximated cost of living in Sydney..plus can you rent house from dhaka..so that you can quickly shift to your house. .plus which area I should go for while looking for a house..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

codename47 said:


> I think it's 4 years in Aus, including at least 1 year as PR, and can not be outside of Aus for 90 days, in the last year, at the time of applying.
> 
> Australian Citizenship Changes to the citizenship residence requirement on 1 July 2010



from you Landing date you can remain 1 year away, my understanding.

try the calculator

****************************************
absences from Australia of no more than 12 months in total in the 4 years prior to application, including not more than 90 days in the 12 months immediately prior to application.
***************************


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shukti said:


> Anyone ...what is the approximated cost of living in Sydney..plus can you rent house from dhaka..so that you can quickly shift to your house. .plus which area I should go for while looking for a house..


Living cost and others in Sydney: follow this wonderful thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/81510-im-here-my-experience-so-far.html

probably you can rent house from Dhaka but it will not wise .
Rather you can book temporary one to two weeks airbnb service apartment/house and search your desire accommodation reaching there .


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shukti said:


> Anyone ...what is the approximated cost of living in Sydney..plus can you rent house from dhaka..so that you can quickly shift to your house. .plus which area I should go for while looking for a house..



short question but can easily lead infinite answer.

mind u Sydney is one of most expensive city if you fail to minimize rent, so I have seen many choose to arrange/manage shared accommodation until they find 1st Job.

if on my own, I'd probably 1st look at *Train Map* I recommend u familiarize yourself, at least the stations in BOLD 

and choose which side of city I'd stay. If no kids/school, 50% less headache 

If I cant find anything near train station, probably Bus is 2nd best. and this is *fantastic tool to Plan your trip* to guide u Train/Bus/walk combination to destination.

Once you short list where you want to stay, For rental, I'd look at *here*, if you know preferred pin code, search by Room/rent/type etc...

However, i think it's impossible to manage from overseas, most cases you will have to apply, or go for inspection on open day, and since you may not have any past record (like Credit history), I'd imagine chances are low that you will succeed, unless you agree tighter terms for rental or offer higher than market.

if you go serviced apartment, i hardly found anything less than $100 per night (that's for Fortnight, perhaps you could :boxing: negotiate long term rate)....

now to cut it short,

I found North Sydney very expensive for good reason, most Posh office destination around North Shore, and good schools etc..

if u ask where r most of the BD folks, probably most dominant mid-west Wiely park, Lakemba, Bankstown (has good inner city circle train connection), Down south (near Airport) Rockdale, Kogarah or far west Blacktown hub (Rooty Hill, or Quakers Hill)

and if u ask where I wanted to stay, probably Parramatta, (relatively Central, not so expensive or cheap).

now tht's too much free :blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

*Need a little help for my sister*

Hello,

My sister has completed her MS and BSS in Economics from Dhaka University. She is currently working in an NGO, her focus of work is micro finance. She worked in the operations for 6 months, now she is more into the implementation team for research projects of micro finance. Now we are confused regarding her assessment as we can't find a suitable ANZSCO code for her. Can anyone help?


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

shukti said:


> Hey got the grant letter and ied is 23rd june'2015.


Congrats apu! Finally..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

thewall said:


> short question but can easily lead infinite answer.
> 
> mind u Sydney is one of most expensive city if you fail to minimize rent, so I have seen many choose to arrange/manage shared accommodation until they find 1st Job.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much bhaiya!


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

darknight said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> by the grace of allah i got pr (189)today. I am very much grateful to you guys . Though i am a silent user in here but everyone's experience helped me lot.
> 
> ...


congratulations!


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

lazzyfellow said:


> hi experts,
> with great surprise i received direct grant letter today for me and my wife. But in my immi account application status showing "in progress". Checked with vevo, and found everything ok. Feeling confused. Should i send a email for account status? My ied january 16, 2016. My time line as follows:
> 
> Invitation received: 27 october 2014 for 189
> ...


congratulations!!!!!


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

thewall said:


> short question but can easily lead infinite answer.
> 
> mind u Sydney is one of most expensive city if you fail to minimize rent, so I have seen many choose to arrange/manage shared accommodation until they find 1st Job.
> 
> ...


how about liverpool or cabramatta. i find it quite cheap from domain.com


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

diprain said:


> how about liverpool or cabramatta. i find it quite cheap from domain.com


Cheap is not always good 

add monthly transport cost to your rent, then compare.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

thewall said:


> Cheap is not always good
> 
> add monthly transport cost to your rent, then compare.


yes i know. but it seems convenient in respect to transport. i don't know much. just asking !


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Hello,
> 
> My sister has completed her MS and BSS in Economics from Dhaka University. She is currently working in an NGO, her focus of work is micro finance. She worked in the operations for 6 months, now she is more into the implementation team for research projects of micro finance. Now we are confused regarding her assessment as we can't find a suitable ANZSCO code for her. Can anyone help?


Reading your post I have two occupations in my mind....

1) 272511: SOCIAL WORKER ; It is both in SOL and CSOL
2) 411711: COMMUNITY WORKER ; it is only in CSOL ( Only in NT which rejection rate is high)

Good luck.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Reading your post I have two occupations in my mind....
> 
> 1) 272511: SOCIAL WORKER ; It is both in SOL and CSOL
> 2) 411711: COMMUNITY WORKER ; it is only in CSOL ( Only in NT which rejection rate is high)
> ...


NT has rejected one of my sister who graduated from DU and had 4 years experience. 

I would recommend Social Worker over Community Worker


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Reading your post I have two occupations in my mind....
> 
> 1) 272511: SOCIAL WORKER ; It is both in SOL and CSOL
> 2) 411711: COMMUNITY WORKER ; it is only in CSOL ( Only in NT which rejection rate is high)
> ...


If you have 60 points without state nomination then go for sol 189


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Reading your post I have two occupations in my mind....
> 
> 1) 272511: SOCIAL WORKER ; It is both in SOL and CSOL
> 2) 411711: COMMUNITY WORKER ; it is only in CSOL ( Only in NT which rejection rate is high)
> ...


 She wouldnt get a positive skills assessment in either with an economics degree.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

_shel said:


> She wouldnt get a positive skills assessment in either with an economics degree.


Yes..her work should be related to her education. .


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

_shel said:


> She wouldnt get a positive skills assessment in either with an economics degree.


-Shel , is economic degree a barrier for assessment in The AASW ? As it is in Skill level 1, At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. 




> Skill Level 1 : Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shukti said:


> Yes..her work should be related to her education. .


NOT in all cases! :yo:


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

AASW requires a 4 year social work degree or at least 3 year bachelors in a related subject, community, youth work, psychology etc and a Masters in social work. 

Economics has nothing to do with social work.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> -Shel , is economic degree a barrier for assessment in The AASW ? As it is in Skill level 1, At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification.


Bhaiya you guyz know a lot...bhaiya where should I stay just after I reach there..iI don't want to stay in anyone's place. .is hotel the only answer. .


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shukti said:


> Bhaiya you guyz know a lot...bhaiya where should I stay just after I reach there..iI don't want to stay in anyone's place. .is hotel the only answer. .


You do not need to live in a hotel or anyone house. Temporarily you can choose a shared / entire apartment/house from airbnb where you can book online offshore. Please visit www.airbnb.com


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> You do not need to live in a hotel or anyone house. Temporarily you can choose a shared / entire apartment/house from airbnb where you can book online offshore. Please visit www.airbnb.com


Thank you bhaiya! !


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello everyone. It's great to see Bangladeshis here willing to move to AUS.
Initially I am trying for SS in NSW but I guess I can't manage it.
So my second option is Northern Territory. Is there any one trying for PR in Northern Territory?

Here is my updated information.
Sub-Class: 190
SS: NSW with 60 points (With SS)
233512 -Mechanical Engineer 
Engineers Australia Assesment: February 5, 2015
IELTS: L6.5, R 7, W 7, S 7.5
EOI: Feb 6, 2015


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not used airnab but they are big worldwide. The way for property owners to make cash and for travellers to have a home from home instead of an expensive hotel. 

Its pretty difficult to rent anything from overseas other than serviced apartments. Whilst nice they are expensive. Airnab is generally cheaper and better equipped with household goods so you can relax.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

_shel said:


> Not used airnab but they are big worldwide. The way for property owners to make cash and for travellers to have a home from home instead of an expensive hotel.
> 
> Its pretty difficult to rent anything from overseas other than serviced apartments. Whilst nice they are expensive. Airnab is generally cheaper and better equipped with household goods so you can relax.



hmm... but I am wondering if paying cash for shared accommodation, TAX on such income (from shared accommodation) is on host - right, or is it Airbnb.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shukti said:


> This site is really good. .


hmm.... like *Uber* for Taxi


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

thewall said:


> hmm... but I am wondering if paying cash for shared accommodation, TAX on such income (from shared accommodation) is on host - right, or is it Airbnb.


 Any tax falls on the homeowner not you. 



thewall said:


> hmm.... like *Uber* for Taxi


 Yeah right, heard horror stories about them. I certainly wouldnt use them.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

_shel said:


> Yeah right, heard horror stories about them. I certainly wouldnt use them.




yeah, heard too couple of occasions, they hiked fare when poor customer trapped in trouble.

it's not only technology that advanced via APPS - cruel business minds too


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

thewall said:


> hmm.... like *Uber* for Taxi


Hae hae..aare you comparing uber to airbnb site!!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shukti said:


> Hae hae..aare you comparing uber to airbnb site!!!


nope - Business Model, like anyone can rent space be it in his home or Car


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

We hv safely arrived on yesterday. No hassles at airports specially in Shahjala except the luggage weight. Very very strict abt the limit (40 kg (2bags) per ticket and 7 kg (cabin) per ticket) but slight +/- is considerable.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

towhid113 said:


> Hello everyone. It's great to see Bangladeshis here willing to move to AUS.
> Initially I am trying for SS in NSW but I guess I can't manage it.
> So my second option is Northern Territory. Is there any one trying for PR in Northern Territory?
> 
> ...


If you have close tie ( relatives/ job offer/ degree from Darwin university) with NT, you will get Nomination straight way. Otherwise, your application would request to change for TR ( 489) or get direct rejection.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> We hv safely arrived on yesterday. No hassles at airports specially in Shahjala except the luggage weight. Very very strict abt the limit (40 kg (2bags) per ticket and 7 kg (cabin) per ticket) but slight +/- is considerable.


Great! How was your feeling landing there? Also let us know your experience later on..

40Kg per ticket, is it Malaysian Airlines?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

DIAC has suggested me to submit PCC since it will expire on April 09, 2015. To obtain PCC, address need to be mentioned in Passport. However, at my wife's MRP passport, the address is her home address not mine where we resides. 

Do you know how to resolve this issue, if your address is not mentioned in your MRP then what to do to obtain PCC?


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> diac has suggested me to submit pcc since it will expire on april 09, 2015. To obtain pcc, address need to be mentioned in passport. However, at my wife's mrp passport, the address is her home address not mine where we resides.
> 
> Do you know how to resolve this issue, if your address is not mentioned in your mrp then what to do to obtain pcc?


any documents where her present address is mentioned such as national id, birth certificate, word counselor certificate etc.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> DIAC has suggested me to submit PCC since it will expire on April 09, 2015. To obtain PCC, address need to be mentioned in Passport. However, at my wife's MRP passport, the address is her home address not mine where we resides.
> 
> Do you know how to resolve this issue, if your address is not mentioned in your MRP then what to do to obtain PCC?


Did you submit PCC your wife earlier? what was the address at that time. 

To change address in passport i know some one who can do it very quickly. Can give you his contact number.

Inshallah you will get the grant as soon as you upload the PCC. Same thing happened with one of my team mates, grant was given after the day new PCC was loaded. So hurry up!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I think word counselor certificate is available and i have to submit that along with the application. Thanks for suggestion sis.



diprain said:


> any documents where her present address is mentioned such as national id, birth certificate, word counselor certificate etc.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Apu, actually when i called DIAC they said since it will expire so it's better to upload that in advance. They said still checking is going on. Hence, i am not that much optimistic. However, will upload it ASAP to avoid further delay. 



Zabeen said:


> Did you submit PCC your wife earlier? what was the address at that time.
> 
> To change address in passport i know some one who can do it very quickly. Can give you his contact number.
> 
> Inshallah you will get the grant as soon as you upload the PCC. Same thing happened with one of my team mates, grant was given after the day new PCC was loaded. So hurry up!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Apu, actually when i called DIAC they said since it will expire so it's better to upload that in advance. They said still checking is going on. Hence, i am not that much optimistic. However, will upload it ASAP to avoid further delay.


Why don't you giveyour timeline. ..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

i am bit shy thats why!!! lolz....ok giving



shukti said:


> Why don't you giveyour timeline. ..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Occupation- Internal Auditor, Organization- A Leading Private Commercial Bank
VET Asses: 18/12/2013; IELTS: 15/02/2014 L-8,R-7,W-7,S-8 Avg-7.5; EOI: 24/03/2014; Invitation(189): 24/03/2014; Application Lodge.:30/04/2014; PCC 05/07/2014; Adelaide T13 Req Form 80:16/06/2014; Submitted: 08/07/2014; Req Passport Travel Pages: 19/07/2014; Submitted : 20/07/2014; Medical:12/08/2014;Req Tax Docs and Wife Edu Docs- 25/08/2014; Submitted: 28/08/2014 Called DIBP 30 Jan , 2015 and DIBP suggested to update PCC


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Guys can any one z give me IGIS contact number


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

num_tareq said:


> We hv safely arrived on yesterday. No hassles at airports specially in Shahjala except the luggage weight. Very very strict abt the limit (40 kg (2bags) per ticket and 7 kg (cabin) per ticket) but slight +/- is considerable.


Hey! Great, bhaia!!!! how does that feel? Alhamdulillah..

Is there any limits like I can only take 2 bags? Can't I carry two suitcases and a carton full of my cookwares?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sumaya said:


> .....
> 
> Is there any limits like I can only take 2 bags? Can't I carry two suitcases and a carton full of my cookwares?...




it depends on your Airlines that you choose and transit/destination combination.

but from entry point of view, none of pack should exceed 25~30kg/bag. you see it's hard to carry for ground staff/human being


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

+61262715692




samy25 said:


> guys can any one z give me igis contact number


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Occupation- Internal Auditor, Organization- A Leading Private Commercial Bank
> VET Asses: 18/12/2013; IELTS: 15/02/2014 L-8,R-7,W-7,S-8 Avg-7.5; EOI: 24/03/2014; Invitation(189): 24/03/2014; Application Lodge.:30/04/2014; PCC 05/07/2014; Adelaide T13 Req Form 80:16/06/2014; Submitted: 08/07/2014; Req Passport Travel Pages: 19/07/2014; Submitted : 20/07/2014; Medical:12/08/2014;Req Tax Docs and Wife Edu Docs- 25/08/2014; Submitted: 28/08/2014 Called DIBP 30 Jan , 2015 and DIBP suggested to update PCC



I am keeping a close eye on your updates bdapplicant. Dont know why my sixth sense says I will get my grant right after yours. So best wishes to you..


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Hey! Great, bhaia!!!! how does that feel? Alhamdulillah..
> 
> Is there any limits like I can only take 2 bags? Can't I carry two suitcases and a carton full of my cookwares?


All fresh but little bit hot. It's summer now.
If u will fly by SQ or MH, u can bring 2 suitcases per ticket. But ur limit is 40 kg. I don't know abt other airlines.


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> If you have close tie ( relatives/ job offer/ degree from Darwin university) with NT, you will get Nomination straight way. Otherwise, your application would request to change for TR ( 489) or get direct rejection.


Hello Mithu.
I appreciate your reply.
Well, my brother is living in Darwin. But he is studying there in darwin uni.
I am wondering, as he is not a PR holder, is it okay to prove 'close tie' with NT?
Couldn't manage any job offer and i think practically it's not possible.
What do you think of my chance dude? Shall I wait for NSW outcome or apply for NT right away?
Your expert opinion will guide my move.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks. Insallah we will have our good news soon.



sazedaakhtar said:


> I am keeping a close eye on your updates bdapplicant. Dont know why my sixth sense says I will get my grant right after yours. So best wishes to you..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Brothers and Sisters, here comes the Good News.

I just received my grant. Thanks for your all out support and motivation during this long awaited period. Special thanks to Shukti apu, Zabeen apu, num_tareq bhai, starter 189, mithu bhai, sazedaakhtar and all of you.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Brothers and Sisters, here comes the Good News.
> 
> I just received my grant. Thanks for your all out support and motivation during this long awaited period. Special thanks to Shukti apu, Zabeen apu, num_tareq bhai, starter 189, mithu bhai, sazedaakhtar and all of you.


Alhamdulillah! Congratulations bro. All the best in your future endevours


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Brothers and Sisters, here comes the Good News.
> 
> I just received my grant. Thanks for your all out support and motivation during this long awaited period. Special thanks to Shukti apu, Zabeen apu, num_tareq bhai, starter 189, mithu bhai, sazedaakhtar and all of you.


O MY GOD !!!!! Congratzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!! Cant believe I was thinking about your grant yesterday.. ! 

Honestly, my DUAH clicks well for others ??? I hope it will bring some goodnews for me too. 

Anyone need special Duah (Wish) , Come to me ..... 

(feeling like peer shaheb)


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> O MY GOD !!!!! Congratzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!! Cant believe I was thinking about your grant yesterday.. !
> 
> Honestly, my DUAH clicks well for others ??? I hope it will bring some goodnews for me too.
> 
> ...


I need it sazed


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi bdapplicant
Hearty congratulations to you and your family.
Thats much awaited news indeed.I remember you from vet assess thread as we received our vet results around the similar timelines. I am still waiting for my grant inspire of uploading all documents on time. I assume random cases are picked up for routine checks and specific grilling on the submitted documents. hope i too receive some news shortly.
All the best for the wonderful life ahead.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> Brothers and Sisters, here comes the Good News.
> 
> I just received my grant. Thanks for your all out support and motivation during this long awaited period. Special thanks to Shukti apu, Zabeen apu, num_tareq bhai, starter 189, mithu bhai, sazedaakhtar and all of you.


m so happpy for you... u have been so shy and humble through out... ur grant is one of the grant i used to think.. 
please ur turn to pray for all of us..

good luck


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Brothers and Sisters, here comes the Good News.
> 
> I just received my grant. Thanks for your all out support and motivation during this long awaited period. Special thanks to Shukti apu, Zabeen apu, num_tareq bhai, starter 189, mithu bhai, sazedaakhtar and all of you.


Alhamdulillah....very happy for you. When is your IED? Your PCC was about to expire, right?

2015 is bringing good news almost everyday in this thread...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Brothers and Sisters, here comes the Good News.
> 
> I just received my grant. Thanks for your all out support and motivation during this long awaited period. Special thanks to Shukti apu, Zabeen apu, num_tareq bhai, starter 189, mithu bhai, sazedaakhtar and all of you.


Congratulations! ! I just knew it's round the corner. .!! Share your future plans. .ied etc..


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

towhid113 said:


> Hello Mithu.
> I appreciate your reply.
> Well, my brother is living in Darwin. But he is studying there in darwin uni.
> I am wondering, as he is not a PR holder, is it okay to prove 'close tie' with NT?
> ...


if your brother lives there you can deffinitely use his refference. no matter if he is PR or not. you need to provide his name, contact address and contact number. according to my agent there is a solid chance that you will get S.S (if not 190, 489 must). i think you should go for it.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Brothers and Sisters, here comes the Good News.
> 
> I just received my grant. Thanks for your all out support and motivation during this long awaited period. Special thanks to Shukti apu, Zabeen apu, num_tareq bhai, starter 189, mithu bhai, sazedaakhtar and all of you.


Congratulations! You find ur path and we r still looking for.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Brothers and Sisters, here comes the Good News.
> 
> I just received my grant. Thanks for your all out support and motivation during this long awaited period. Special thanks to Shukti apu, Zabeen apu, num_tareq bhai, starter 189, mithu bhai, sazedaakhtar and all of you.


Alhamdulillah Bhaia!!!!!! Congratulations! Great News. Share your details plz.. Like IED, your plans etc...  SO happy for you.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

thewall said:


> it depends on your Airlines that you choose and transit/destination combination.
> 
> but from entry point of view, none of pack should exceed 25~30kg/bag. you see it's hard to carry for ground staff/human being





num_tareq said:


> All fresh but little bit hot. It's summer now.
> If u will fly by SQ or MH, u can bring 2 suitcases per ticket. But ur limit is 40 kg. I don't know abt other airlines.


I am planning to fly with Singapore Airlines, Dhaka-Singapore, Singapore-Sydney, both in the same Airline. They'll allow 40kg per person, I have talked to the agent, but I was planning to carry two Suitcases weighing 15 kg each, and a carton full of fragile things weighing 10 kgs. That'll make it 40 kgs but 3 luggage against my ticket. Is that ok?

@ tareq bhai, good thing you've reached there in summer. We are planning to move there in winter, and I heard that it goes down to 6 degrees in Sydney in winter. Anyways, keep us posted.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

*hello*

Hello Everyone...Congratulations to the recent PR grantees.. I am waiting to meet with you all...yesterday, I met with Num_Tareq vi coincidentally...we both felt the world is a small place.

Welcome to Australia !! 

lane::welcome: :welcome:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot 



olways said:


> Alhamdulillah! Congratulations bro. All the best in your future endevours


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a ton for your wish  Insallah you will have your grant soon.



sazedaakhtar said:


> O MY GOD !!!!! Congratzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!! Cant believe I was thinking about your grant yesterday.. !
> 
> Honestly, my DUAH clicks well for others ??? I hope it will bring some goodnews for me too.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey Yenigalla thanks a ton. I remember you. Yes, we lodged our application around same time. I wish and sincerely pray that you will have your grant soon 



Yenigalla said:


> Hi bdapplicant
> Hearty congratulations to you and your family.
> Thats much awaited news indeed.I remember you from vet assess thread as we received our vet results around the similar timelines. I am still waiting for my grant inspire of uploading all documents on time. I assume random cases are picked up for routine checks and specific grilling on the submitted documents. hope i too receive some news shortly.
> All the best for the wonderful life ahead.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hellow samy insallah you will have your grant soon. I sincerely pray and wish your wait will over soon and you will be blessed with the good news. Call DIBP and humbly notify them thats i can suggest you.And most importantly, recall God!



samy25 said:


> m so happpy for you... u have been so shy and humble through out... ur grant is one of the grant i used to think..
> please ur turn to pray for all of us..
> 
> good luck


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Zabeen apu, thanks a lot. I do not know about IED since my agent deals with it. Will notify you soon immediate after came to know about this.

And yes, my PCC is about to expire on April -5, 2015 and today i was about to deposit fee for new PCC. Before that got the news from agent. I anticipate my IED will be April 02, 2015. Anyway planning to visit in march 2015.



Zabeen said:


> Alhamdulillah....very happy for you. When is your IED? Your PCC was about to expire, right?
> 
> 2015 is bringing good news almost everyday in this thread...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Apu thanks. Since my agent deals with it, so still don't know about the IED. Agent says- grants letter takes a day to arrive. He just got the notification and i also log on immi acccount and saw granted.

Hopefully tomorrow after viewing grant letter will come to know about IED. Planning is to visit Aus in coming month since my PCC is supposed to expire on April 05, 2015 and permanently move at next year.



shukti said:


> Congratulations! ! I just knew it's round the corner. .!! Share your future plans. .ied etc..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks. Insallah you will get your one soon. 



tahanpaa said:


> Congratulations! You find ur path and we r still looking for.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Zabeen apu, thanks a lot. I do not know about IED since my agent deals with it. Will notify you soon immediate after came to know about this.
> 
> And yes, my PCC is about to expire on April -5, 2015 and today i was about to deposit fee for new PCC. Before that got the news from agent. I anticipate my IED will be April 02, 2015. Anyway planning to visit in march 2015.


That's great! I am also planning to go on March and stay at Melbourne for 3 weeks..Let me know your plans too...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Apu thanks. Since my agent deals with it, so still don't know about the IED. Agent says- grants letter takes a day to arrive. He just got the notification and i also log on immi acccount and saw granted.

Hopefully tomorrow after viewing grant letter will come to know about IED. Planning is to visit Aus in coming month since my PCC is supposed to expire on April 05, 2015 and will permanently move at next year.



sumaya said:


> Alhamdulillah Bhaia!!!!!! Congratulations! Great News. Share your details plz.. Like IED, your plans etc...  SO happy for you.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> Hellow samy insallah you will have your grant soon. I sincerely pray and wish your wait will over soon and you will be blessed with the good news. Call DIBP and humbly notify them thats i can suggest you.And most importantly, recall God!


you are right. only ALLAH can take us out of this long wait and make our ways ahead blessed and happy.. 

i call DIBP today morning to get same reply ...ESC  ..let see.. but again i am so happy for you..

Have the party.. where you heading btw?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

sumaya said:


> I am planning to fly with Singapore Airlines, Dhaka-Singapore, Singapore-Sydney, both in the same Airline. They'll allow 40kg per person, I have talked to the agent, but I was planning to carry two Suitcases weighing 15 kg each, and a carton full of fragile things weighing 10 kgs. That'll make it 40 kgs but 3 luggage against my ticket. Is that ok?
> 
> @ tareq bhai, good thing you've reached there in summer. We are planning to move there in winter, and I heard that it goes down to 6 degrees in Sydney in winter. Anyways, keep us posted.


My flight is within this month....
Late congrats for you to get GRANT...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I am undecided yet since my cousins are in Melbourne and Sydney and my friend reside in Brisbane. You should have your grant by next month.



samy25 said:


> you are right. only ALLAH can take us out of this long wait and make our ways ahead blessed and happy..
> 
> i call DIBP today morning to get same reply ...ESC  ..let see.. but again i am so happy for you..
> 
> Have the party.. where you heading btw?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

@Tareq,

in website SQ written:
..................
Articles Allowed Onboard

You may carry onboard the articles listed below free of charge, over and above your free baggage allowance (subject to local country specific restrictions, if any):

Ladies' handbag

Overcoat

Umbrella

Walking stick

Laptop / Notebook 

Small camera

Infant’s food for consumption in flight / infant’s carrying basket

A pair of crutches and/or other prosthetic devices for the passenger’s use provided the passenger is dependent upon them.

SO If I take laptop bag as extra over my 7 KG allowable bag in hand ....will it be Acceptable ...Does anybody know?


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

mamunvega said:


> that's why i can suggest everyone to print out the latest policy guideline. here is the link... Open pdf file
> 
> let me explain the question no 13 here...it clearly says in a year(Jan to Dec) a person can carry USD 7000 to travel to non-saarc countries. Therefore, if you had traveled in KL in Jan and carried 1000 but in August you are traveling to Australia, now they would allow you to carry USD 6,000. This is the basic rule, if you stick with this rule and carry the amount nobody can touch your far let alone rob your money :boxing: :boxing:
> 
> :eyebrows: :blabla:  lane:


But this $7000 in a year.
in each trip only $3000.
I have seen the order of Bangladesh BAnk..
can anybody share practical experience...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> My flight is within this month....
> Late congrats for you to get GRANT...


Thanks bhaia.. Inshallah we'll meet in Australia some day. Where are you planning to go? We are planning for Sydney. Keep in touch.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

tahanpaa said:


> If u dont mind is it ur first overseas journey? I think u can carry legal anything except liquid items even u cant carry water bottle.
> Cheers!


Not first time..but 
different. previous times I was alone or in a official group....
now with family .
any way u missed the main point of my wuestion ..
my question was not to know what can carry and what not. rather about laptop bag....
In cabin laptop bag will be exclusive or inclusive of permitted 7 kg or not ..make me confuse.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

sumaya said:


> Thanks bhaia.. Inshallah we'll meet in Australia some day. Where are you planning to go? We are planning for Sydney. Keep in touch.


Me too in Sydney


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

*Grant letter received*

Friends,
Al-ahamdulillah. It's my great pleasure to inform you that I have received my grant letter just now. Thank you all for your precious help throughout the hard ways.

Regards,
Zubayer.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Not first time..but
> different. previous times I was alone or in a official group....
> now with family .
> any way u missed the main point of my wuestion ..
> ...


U can carry ur laptop, DSLR or tap no prob.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

ZHossain said:


> Friends,
> Al-ahamdulillah. It's my great pleasure to inform you that I have received my grant letter just now. Thank you all for your precious help throughout the hard ways.
> 
> Regards,
> Zubayer.


congratulations..

please share your time line
n what is time of grant?


----------



## reefat (Jan 14, 2015)

I would Like to thank all the members of this forum. Just Got Granted Approval Letter. And hope all applicants will get their applications granted soon. 

Keep us in your pray.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

reefat said:


> I would Like to thank all the members of this forum. Just Got Granted Approval Letter. And hope all applicants will get their applications granted soon.
> 
> Keep us in your pray.


Congrats! Please share your timelines and details..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

congrats. pls share your timeline



ZHossain said:


> Friends,
> Al-ahamdulillah. It's my great pleasure to inform you that I have received my grant letter just now. Thank you all for your precious help throughout the hard ways.
> 
> Regards,
> Zubayer.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

congrats. pls share your timeline



reefat said:


> I would Like to thank all the members of this forum. Just Got Granted Approval Letter. And hope all applicants will get their applications granted soon.
> 
> Keep us in your pray.


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

*Granted!!!!*

Dear all, 
Got the desired grant letter today @5 AM. IED is 16-Aug-2015. Haven't decided yet when we will fly.

Can anyone advice:
# We will surely fly before IED to activate the visa. I was wondering if I come back to BD again to prepare myself for final move then how much MAXIMUM time I can stay in BD and is there any final move date I need to follow? If I stay longer in BD will it hamper in citizenship apply?

here what is written in grant letter:
*Must Make First Entry to Australia:* Before 16 August 2015
*Must Not Arrive: *After 09 February 2020

Finally thanks to all in the forum as you all shared valuable information which helped us a lot to apply.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats. It's a big day for Bangladeshi applicants. 4 Bangladeshi applicants has got grant today I also received my grant today 




bd_noel said:


> Dear all,
> Got the desired grant letter today @5 AM. IED is 16-Aug-2015. Haven't decided yet when we will fly.
> 
> Can anyone advice:
> ...


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

ZHossain said:


> Friends,
> Al-ahamdulillah. It's my great pleasure to inform you that I have received my grant letter just now. Thank you all for your precious help throughout the hard ways.
> 
> Regards,
> Zubayer.


Remember mate what I said.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

*Grant Notification*

Dear all, 
Just got the grant notification !!! Alhamdulillah.

APPLIED: 17 May 2014 
GRANTED: 10 Feb 2015
IED: 13 Aug 2015

Feeling depressed in the morning... so I called DIBP. They told me that they will send me email after some time to let me know the status update. ..... and then within 30 minutes I got the email with Grant letter. Immi account and Vevo are also updated.

To all applicants before July 2014 : Please call them immediately. Sending emails does not work.

Thanks to all of you. Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey congrats. Feb month is blessed for Bangladeshi applicants with lots of grants. So what is your IED?



tirupoti said:


> Dear all,
> Just got the grant notification !!! Alhamdulillah.
> 
> APPLIED: 17 May 2014
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Dear All,
My agent is yet to receive the grant letter. He said usually it takes maximum 2 days to receive the grant letter. Hence, he said he is supposed to receive the grant letter from CO by today's evening or tomorrow. 

BY this time i checked with VEVO with TRN. But i am able to see my VEVO status with TRN and *CANNOT* see my wife's VISA Status yet.

Can anyone suggest any other way how i can check wife's visa status except using TRN number.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Dear all,
> Just got the grant notification !!! Alhamdulillah.
> 
> APPLIED: 17 May 2014
> ...


Congratulations! And I totally agree with you that only calling helps..


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Dear All,
> My agent is yet to receive the grant letter. He said usually it takes maximum 2 days to receive the grant letter. Hence, he said he is supposed to receive the grant letter from CO by today's evening or tomorrow.
> 
> BY this time i checked with VEVO with TRN. But i am able to see my VEVO status with TRN and *CANNOT* see my wife's VISA Status yet.
> ...


Bhaiya you will get it soon...the grant letter. .they work little slowly. .so two days max..you can check your wife's one in immiaccount. .


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot apu. I checked and found it granted. 



shukti said:


> Bhaiya you will get it soon...the grant letter. .they work little slowly. .so two days max..you can check your wife's one in immiaccount. .


----------



## babun (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have applied for 189 visa on 14th April 2014. But still no grant. Yesterday called DIBP and was informed by them there is no update for me. She also said current turnaround time is 16 months, which is incredible. So many people around that time are getting grants.

I called the number 131881. Probably that was not helpful. Can you suggest me the number you called. I am so frustrated and damn worried that my life is severly affected. Please help if you can. Pray for me everyone.

Thanks.
Babun


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Hey congrats. Feb month is blessed for Bangladeshi applicants with lots of grants. So what is your IED?


Hello brother, 
My IED is 13 August. lane:
My police verification date was: 13 May 2014
Medical date was: 09 June 2014

However, it seems that, they gave me like 3 months extension (from 13MAY'15) for setting the IED.


----------



## babun (Feb 10, 2015)

tirupoti said:


> Hello brother,
> My IED is 13 August. lane:
> My police verification date was: 13 May 2014
> Medical date was: 09 June 2014
> ...


Hi Tirupoti,

Can you please give me the number to call?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

shukti said:


> Congratulations! And I totally agree with you that only calling helps..


Thanks Apu.
Few days ago I told my wife about your comment on the visa process: *it's takes more time than having a baby !!*


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

to me calling never helped


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

babun said:


> Hi Tirupoti,
> 
> Can you please give me the number to call?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


yes sure.. 

The number is : +61731367000


----------



## babun (Feb 10, 2015)

tirupoti said:


> yes sure..
> 
> The number is : +61731367000


Thank you very much. Is that the number for Brisbane team? Or Adelaide? I think my team is from Adelaide.

Please pray for my grant.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Share your details timeline like Team 13 asked form 80, when did med and submitted PCC , then we can suggest you better.



babun said:


> Thank you very much. Is that the number for Brisbane team? Or Adelaide? I think my team is from Adelaide.
> 
> Please pray for my grant.


----------



## babun (Feb 10, 2015)

bdapplicant said:


> Share your details timeline like Team 13 asked form 80, when did med and submitted PCC , then we can suggest you better.


EOI: 8th April 2014
Invitation and lodge: 14 April 2014
Team 13 1st Contact: June 17 2014
Team 13 2nd Contact: July 17 2014
After that no contact from them. I didn't even receive any communication from CO. I asked for CO via phone but no help.

I did medical and sumbitted PCC all within April 2014. So there was no need to ask for them.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear BD friends,

My wife passed MBBS in july,2010 from Sylhet MAG Osmani Medical College,Bangladesh.then completed his 1year internship ,from january 2012 to december 2014, currently he is working as a medical administrator in a hospital.

please advicee..whether vetaasses will asses her working experience as a medical administrator with 3 yrs? I am tring to manage 5 points from her as I am struck with 55 points.

Thanks in adv.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

babun said:


> Thank you very much. Is that the number for Brisbane team? Or Adelaide? I think my team is from Adelaide.
> 
> Please pray for my grant.


Hello brother, this no is for Adelaide Team. If you call there, they will receive it immediately. I think you will get the grant soon... they seem to be clearing all the backlogs


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

No, your wife would not get a positive assessments as minimum five year experience is required.
Try for better IELTS score.



> Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification and at least five years of relevant experience. In some instances relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).
> 
> Registration or licensing may be required.





amar_klanti said:


> Dear BD friends,
> 
> My wife passed MBBS in july,2010 from Sylhet MAG Osmani Medical College,Bangladesh.then completed his 1year internship ,from january 2012 to december 2014, currently he is working as a medical administrator in a hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Call +61731367000 

politely ask to have a look at your application. Then they wil ask for TRN number, your ame and Date of Birth. Ask them if there is any doc pending or not. If all docs are submitted and they are ok with your application and got feedback from IGIS then they will give you grant.
I hope per your timeline you should have grant very very soon before coming friday




babun said:


> EOI: 8th April 2014
> Invitation and lodge: 14 April 2014
> Team 13 1st Contact: June 17 2014
> Team 13 2nd Contact: July 17 2014
> ...


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> I think word counselor certificate is available and i have to submit that along with the application. Thanks for suggestion sis.


you are most welcome brother!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Brothers or Sisters, who already done initial landing can you pls share your experience and let us (recent grant holders) know what things we should do (during first time visit (like open bank account)
Thanks In Advance.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Zabeen apu, My IED is June 05, 2015. I am undecided yet. Will let you know surely when i will final my itinerary. My planning is to purchase two suitcases per person and pack them with the required belongings and leave them in my cousin's home this time so that i can take other stuffs when next year i will shift permanently insallah.



Zabeen said:


> That's great! I am also planning to go on March and stay at Melbourne for 3 weeks..Let me know your plans too...


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

babun said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa on 14th April 2014. But still no grant. Yesterday called DIBP and was informed by them there is no update for me. She also said current turnaround time is 16 months, which is incredible. So many people around that time are getting grants.
> 
> ...


Call +61 7 3136 70000 or +61 1 3003 64613


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Zabeen apu, My IED is June 05, 2015. I am undecided yet. Will let you know surely when i will final my itinerary. My planning is to purchase two suitcases per person and pack them with the required belongings and leave them in my cousin's home this time so that i can take other stuffs when next year i will shift permanently insallah.


Same is my plan. I will also buy winter clothes and will store it there this time...along with other belongings..


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

samy25 said:


> congratulations..
> 
> please share your time line
> n what is time of grant?


Thank you samy vai. For timeline please see my signature. Date of grant is on 09.02.2015 at 3.52 pm BDT. IED 07.09.2015


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> congrats. pls share your timeline


Thank you bdapplicant. For timeline please see my signature.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Remember mate what I said.


A big thanks mate. You were so generous to me.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Brothers or Sisters, who already done initial landing can you pls share your experience and let us (recent grant holders) know what things we should do (during first time visit (like open bank account)
> Thanks In Advance.


Please read this list of threads for the ease of your post-grant activities. 
1. Read all the sticky threads in the forum. 
Heres the link. 

Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

2. Travel preparation (packing, what to buy/ what not to buy)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/70151-preparation-so-far.html

3. After landing in australia what to do, what not to. Specially those who are moving to melbourne, this thread ( upto page 100) is awesome. There are comments where expats share their experience after landing in sydney too. I already read 70-80 pages after expat mithu posted its link. Trust me its awesome. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/81510-im-here-my-experience-so-far-102.html

4. These posts are good for job hunting tips. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...y-contd-post-settling-down-getting-job-2.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ney-towards-securing-first-job-australia.html


Hope this helps .Please try searching google (write expat forum while searching)


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Same is my plan. I will also buy winter clothes and will store it there this time...along with other belongings..


Do not buy much winter cloths. Because, Our winter cloths are not Australian rated- I mean would not much helpful for 1 to 8 degree Celsius. Moreover , KMART , Woolworths ...etc are cheaper and more or less Same as Bangladeshi price there. And also do not buy shoes here for the same reason. Infact, buying any stuffs from here would not help you much. Better save and transfer money as much as you can.


----------



## starter_189 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Grant:*

Hi Friends!
Alhamdulillah! Got the grant notification today. IED: 31 May 2015


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Thanks Apu.
> Few days ago I told my wife about your comment on the visa process: *it's takes more time than having a baby !!*


 .... it's good that all men in forum came to know how does it feel when you go through agonizing wait. . Just kidding. .


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

starter_189 said:


> Hi Friends!
> Alhamdulillah! Got the grant notification today. IED: 31 May 2015


Congratulations!


----------



## Mushfiqur (Feb 10, 2015)

I Lodged my 190 Visa on 08 November 2013 onshore, then in January 31st 2014 I came to Bangladesh. I got married too and then my passport validity was expiring, so I made a new digital passport of Bangladesh. Then I was staying offshore and my new passport status said I am married. So recently I have given all my wife's documents they asked for and also made her as an additional applicant. Currently I am offshore on a 485 Visa. Any idea of how long might more my 190 visa process will take to have a grant. Its been a while and I have given all the asked required documents to my case officer.

Thanks


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

starter_189 said:


> Hi Friends!
> Alhamdulillah! Got the grant notification today. IED: 31 May 2015


Congratulations! Time to fly


----------



## babun (Feb 10, 2015)

*Got my grant!*

Hi everyone,

We have received our grant today by the grace of Almighty Allah.

A huge thanks to everyone in this forum. Special thanks to Tirupoti, BDapplicant and also others. The calling really helped. Although they told us to wait and be patient. But it must be the call that got them going.

I am sharing full timeline here:

Onshore 189:
Engineers Australia Assessment Outcome: 8th April 2014
Main applicant's occupation: Electronics Engineer, Partner's Occupation: Telecommunication Engineer
EOI: 8th April 2014, 70 points
189 invitation and visa lodged: 14th April 2014
PCC and Medicals front loaded: 30th April 2014
Team 13 1st contact (Form 80, Form 1221, Detail CV of both) : 17th June 2014
Team 13 2nd contact (additional info request): 17th July 2014
Grant: 11th February 2015


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

babun said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have received our grant today by the grace of Almighty Allah.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. May you have blessed life in OZ with your family.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations to those who got their grant. So DIBP is clearing April 2014 applicants?  

They truly reduced their processing time. Feeling hopeful.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Do not buy much winter cloths. Because, Our winter cloths are not Australian rated- I mean would not much helpful for 1 to 8 degree Celsius. Moreover , KMART , Woolworths ...etc are cheaper and more or less Same as Bangladeshi price there. And also do not buy shoes here for the same reason. Infact, buying any stuffs from here would not help you much. Better save and transfer money as much as you can.


Thanks for the suggestion bhaiya. Few of the stores in dhaka sells warm clothes which are comfortable with Oz winters...


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

babun said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have received our grant today by the grace of Almighty Allah.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Happy time.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Mates,
I need your suggestion regarding my official passport. Is it possible to make my entry to Australia with my official passport? Any one's experience on OFFICIAL PASSPORT issue at BD airport will be very helpful for me.

Please help me, I am very tensed coz I don't want to resign from my govt job now.


----------



## babun (Feb 10, 2015)

ZHossain said:


> Mates,
> I need your suggestion regarding my official passport. Is it possible to make my entry to Australia with my official passport? Any one's experience on OFFICIAL PASSPORT issue at BD airport will be very helpful for me.
> 
> Please help me, I am very tensed coz I don't want to resign from my govt job now.


Dear brother,

I don't know if it is different for PR. In my experience, my father has official passport. He came to visit me in Australia with the official passport with a visitors visa. There was no problem in entering Australia. But you need to show official NOC for leaving Bangladesh to Bangladesh immigration.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats brother. Whats your IED?




babun said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have received our grant today by the grace of Almighty Allah.
> 
> ...


----------



## babun (Feb 10, 2015)

bdapplicant said:


> Congrats brother. Whats your IED?


Bro, I am in Australia. Pursuing my PhD here. So don't need to worry about that


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

olways said:


> Congratulations. May you have blessed life in OZ with your family.


Olways.. DIDNt you contact IGIS over call.. or do you have genuine delay because of any kind of circumstances..

hats off to your patience


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

babun said:


> Dear brother,
> 
> I don't know if it is different for PR. In my experience, my father has official passport. He came to visit me in Australia with the official passport with a visitors visa. There was no problem in entering Australia. But you need to show official NOC for leaving Bangladesh to Bangladesh immigration.


Getting a NOC from a govt department seems quite impossible for immigration purpose. Thanks babun vai for your suggestion.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Is there any one who have changed ACS code recently, please PM me.
Thanks


----------



## babun (Feb 10, 2015)

samy25 said:


> Olways.. DIDNt you contact IGIS over call.. or do you have genuine delay because of any kind of circumstances..
> 
> hats off to your patience


It is just delayed. I did not contact IGIS. I did not hear from any CO because I did medicals/PCC myself. Grant letter after 10 months is the only communication from our CO. They did not show any reason for delay.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

samy25 said:


> Olways.. DIDNt you contact IGIS over call.. or do you have genuine delay because of any kind of circumstances..
> 
> hats off to your patience


Thank you Samy25. My case is pretty straightforward. Applied with my spouse and my two wonderful kids.
I simply can't get why it is taking so long for DIBP to finalize my case.


----------



## babun (Feb 10, 2015)

olways said:


> Thank you Samy25. My case is pretty straightforward. Applied with my spouse and my two wonderful kids.
> I simply can't get why it is taking so long for DIBP to finalize my case.


Sorry I misunderstood. I thought he was asking me, because most april applicants actually got grants before me.

olways, Inshallah you will have the grant soon. My prayers are with you


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

olways said:


> Thank you Samy25. My case is pretty straightforward. Applied with my spouse and my two wonderful kids.
> I simply can't get why it is taking so long for DIBP to finalize my case.


why do not you call them.. you are the most eligible to call and inquire... you even should call to IGIS
in same thread bdapplicant gave the number for IGIS. 

you need to follow your case..


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

babun said:


> Sorry I misunderstood. I thought he was asking me, because most april applicants actually got grants before me.
> 
> olways, Inshallah you will have the grant soon. My prayers are with you


 thats ok.. no harm to get your info too.. we all hanging in here patiently and every piece of information is helpful.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

samy25 said:


> why do not you call them.. you are the most eligible to call and inquire... you even should call to IGIS
> in same thread bdapplicant gave the number for IGIS.
> 
> you need to follow your case..


I keep calling DIBP. And they keep telling me that the checks are still on and that there is no change in my app.
Last month I lodged my 2nd complaint to IGIS. Waited for over 15 days before calling them directly. They informed me that it could take them up to 4 weeks to address my query. Still didn't get the outcome of their investigation.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Thanks for the suggestion bhaiya. Few of the stores in dhaka sells warm clothes which are comfortable with Oz winters...


Apu, names please. We are planning to fly in june, it'll be winter there, so we need it badly.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

olways said:


> I keep calling DIBP. And they keep telling me that the checks are still on and that there is no change in my app.
> Last month I lodged my 2nd complaint to IGIS. Waited for over 15 days before calling them directly. They informed me that it could take them up to 4 weeks to address my query. Still didn't get the outcome of their investigation.


m sincere prayers for u... insha Allah in this feb .. u will get it..inshaAllah


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

samy25 said:


> m sincere prayers for u... insha Allah in this feb .. u will get it..inshaAllah


Thank you brother. In sha Allah, we will both get it soon.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

olways said:


> Thank you brother. In sha Allah, we will both get it soon.


Correction  = Sister , in Bangla Apu


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

samy25 said:


> Correction  = Sister , in Bangla Apu


My bad. Thank you Apu!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Thanks for the suggestion bhaiya. Few of the stores in dhaka sells warm clothes which are comfortable with Oz winters...


These stores sell cloths of two-three years old-fashion cloths and if you compare with Kmart Australia , price is same . Moreover you will get up-to-date cloths oz style. Now choice is yours!


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

olways said:


> My bad. Thank you Apu!


Since we are in Bangaladesh thread  , i like the way they call apu


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Apu, names please. We are planning to fly in june, it'll be winter there, so we need it badly.


Try Astorion (Gulshan2), also u can come at Jamuna future park there u feel see lots of outlets with winter clothes. Mostly the ppl who have plan to go outside BD comes here...

But as Mithu Bhai suggested, we can also see options available there...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Apart from clothes any other items we should consider to take us? just asking suggestions


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Apart from clothes any other items we should consider to take us? just asking suggestions


Nothing is required to buy from Bangladesh, in fact. Try to save every penny and bring to Australia. One important thing , if you require dental treatment, please complete it here. In oz, dental treatment is costly and not covered by medicare. And also glasses are costly there.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Nothing is required to buy from Bangladesh, in fact. Try to save every penny and bring to Australia. One important thing , if you require dental treatment, please complete it here. In oz, dental treatment is costly and not covered by medicare. And also glasses are costly there.


I like this idea. All m taking is my used and torn clothes, my bike and guitar! Rests will be bought from down under!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sumaya said:


> I am planning to fly with Singapore Airlines, Dhaka-Singapore, Singapore-Sydney, both in the same Airline. They'll allow 40kg per person, I have talked to the agent, but I was planning to carry two Suitcases weighing 15 kg each, and a carton full of fragile things weighing 10 kgs. That'll make it 40 kgs but 3 luggage against my ticket. Is that ok?
> ...



SQ is definitely the best option, I had opportunity to fly several times their A380 betn SIN-SYD - see if your connection from DAC-SIN can lead to A380 to SYD

For Economy Cabin, u can get 1 x 7kg

I dont think 2 Piece Check-in limit applies to Australia (rather for US)

If you are travelling to and from Australia, Bangladesh, please note that, in accordance with local Occupational Health Safety rules, each of your checked bags cannot exceed 32kg.

You will be required to re-pack your baggage if the baggage weight exceeds 32kg. Please contact your local SIA office prior to your travel if you wish to transport any bag that is above 32kg. .


Additional Australia Restrictions can be found *here*
*
Flights to and from Australia*
Regulations on what is permitted in cabin baggage will affect customers flying to and from Australia. You are advised to pack your cabin baggage accordingly so as to avoid unnecessary inconvenience.

Specific regulations:

Liquids, aerosols and gels will only be allowed in cabin baggage if they are kept in containers with volumes of not more than 100 ml each.
These containers must be carried in a clear, re-sealable plastic bag. The volume of the bag must not exceed 1 litre.
Each person is allowed to carry only one such plastic bag. 
The bag must be removed from cabin baggage and presented to security personnel at the checkpoint for separate x-ray screening.
Domestic flights within Australia are NOT bound by these regulations
Medications and special dietary requirements, including baby formula:

Are permitted in cabin baggage but amount allowable will be determined by the screening personnel
May be subjected to additional security checks
Customers with prescription medicine are advised to bring along supporting documentation (e.g. ID cards, letters from doctors)

Duty-free purchases:

Customers who are flying out of Australia may carry liquid, aerosol and gel items purchased from Australian duty free shops located after security screening points.
For direct flights from Singapore to Australia, duty free LAG items are allowed into Australia provided these items are purchased on board or are delivered by duty free staff to the gate-hold room in a sealed bag with proof of purchase.
Customers who are entering Australia via transit in Singapore will NOT be allowed to carry duty free LAG items purchased from previous sectors. These items will have to be disposed off at the gatehold room.


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

*IT is a GREAT day*

It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


Congratulations!


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


congratulation...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats.You received one of the fastest grant from BD.



rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Help me out*

After receiving GRANT mail, I have logged in to VEVO site and I was able to download the PDF for my one. But when I logged in using my wife's one or my daughter's one. It showed Error. I am bit worried. 

Experts comments needed. Please help me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rajibbd15 said:


> After receiving GRANT mail, I have logged in to VEVO site and I was able to download the PDF for my one. But when I logged in using my wife's one or my daughter's one. It showed Error. I am bit worried.
> 
> Experts comments needed. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks in advance




if u have Grant letter for 3, why bother VEVO


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

YOu applied throug agent?



rajibbd15 said:


> After receiving GRANT mail, I have logged in to VEVO site and I was able to download the PDF for my one. But when I logged in using my wife's one or my daughter's one. It showed Error. I am bit worried.
> 
> Experts comments needed. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> YOu applied throug agent?


NO, I have done it by myself


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi folks,

Got our grant today. Thanks to Allah - It is a long waiting for 1 year and 11 days. My timelines are below:

17 August 2013, Saturday: IELTS
6 September 2013, Friday: Applied to ACS
4 December 2013, Wednesday:	ACS result received
6 December 2013, Friday: EOI submitted
16 December 2013, Monday: EOI accepted (261312 - Developer Programmer)
31 January 2014, Friday: Applied to immigration
February (forgot exact date): Pre-uploaded most documents
6 March 2014, Thursday: CO asked for some more documents
13 March 2014, Thursday: CO set time bound to 30 April for submitting documents
20 May 2014, Tuesday: Team 13 asked for travel history and education
21 May 2014, Wednesday: Team 13 asked for clarification of gap in education
September 2014 (forgot exact date): Medical was cleared by DIBP (from the immi status)
22 Dec 2014 Monday: Inquired IGIS about security status
19 Jan 2015 Monday: IGIS replied that no problem is found with security
1 Feb 2015 Sunday: Called DIBP about any status (same reply - under processing)
12 Feb 2015: Granted

It might be an important note to some of you that I had to submit two police clearances - one from Bangladesh (Dated 24 July 2013), the other from my current resident country Gambia (Dated 6 Feb 2014). Also medical reports were submitted in February 2014. I had some confusion whether they would ask for more clearances or medical reports. But they didn't. So our knowledge about expiry might not be always correct for individual cases. It is just how DIBP takes the decision and we don't know really about the way they process things.

I politely requested them by email about any status update in almost every month since July 2014.

Finally a bunch of thanks to all the members with so many different posts which helped me a lot. I cannot read all the posts due to busy schedule, but I like the way we feel each other. And I wish the waiting applicants visa grant. Just keep patience.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

vondool said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Got our grant today. Thanks to Allah - It is a long waiting for 1 year and 11 days. My timelines are below:
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## TIBD (Jan 29, 2015)

vondool said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Got our grant today. Thanks to Allah - It is a long waiting for 1 year and 11 days. My timelines are below:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! Did DIBP ask you to submit PCC second time from both Bangladesh and Gambia? Did IGIS take your case before 12 months of your visa lodgement?


----------



## TIBD (Jan 29, 2015)

How many applicants are left in this forum who lodged their visa application before July and are yet to receive grant? In that way, we all can get an idea about the visa approval pattern of DIBP?


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

TIBD said:


> Congratulations!! Did DIBP ask you to submit PCC second time from both Bangladesh and Gambia? Did IGIS take your case before 12 months of your visa lodgement?


Hi TIBD,

DIBP didn't ask for anything else. It just asked me to keep patience.

According to IGIS's reply on 19 January, I guess it was nearly 12 months that they finalized the case. Precisely it would be 11 months 19 days.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

vondool said:


> Hi TIBD,
> 
> DIBP didn't ask for anything else. It just asked me to keep patience.
> 
> According to IGIS's reply on 19 January, I guess it was nearly 12 months that they finalized the case. Precisely it would be 11 months 19 days.


I am here.. Can anyone make a list of such applicants?


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

Rajibbd15 vai.. VEVO is only for primary applicant.. you can't find other's grant there.. you can see their grant from your immiaccount..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

hafiza said:


> Rajibbd15 vai.. VEVO is only for primary applicant.. you can't find other's grant there.. you can see their grant from your immiaccount..


 No it is not. Vevo is for everyone holding an Australian visa, how do you think employers can check eligibility to work.


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

Please see the following link regarding primary applicants vevo status http://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/vevo/vevo-overview.aspx 
may be i misunderstood..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

hafiza said:


> Please see the following link regarding primary applicants vevo status Visa Entitlement Verification Online
> may be i misunderstood..


_As *a visa holder you can use VEVO to check your current visa details and entitlements*. You can also send your entitlement details to any email address you like._

Taken from the first lines on their. Your wife and kids all hold visas too!!!

They cant use the TRN to check but can use their passport number and visa grant number written on the grant letter. 

I can see my sons details by using his passport no, grant no and his DOB.


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you very much.. now i know where i got it wrong..


----------



## lazzyfellow (Jun 26, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> After receiving GRANT mail, I have logged in to VEVO site and I was able to download the PDF for my one. But when I logged in using my wife's one or my daughter's one. It showed Error. I am bit worried.
> 
> Experts comments needed. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


plz search with visa grant number for secondary applicants, not with ur trn number.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

sazedaakhtar said:


> I am here.. Can anyone make a list of such applicants?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6421274-post17471.html

this is we developed in HR applicant thread


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi brothers and sisters,
I have a question regarding document certification, might be silly. But I am confused. It would be really helpful if you can comment on below query.

This link (immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx) explicitly tells to submit which documents should be certified and scanned (e.g. "evidence of your qualifications, such as certified copies of: degrees, diplomas, certificates and course transcripts"). However, this does not explicitly tell which should be scanned without certification. 

In addition, "Police certificates are the exception. You must provide original police certificates with your application" is said by another link (immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/preparing-your-application.aspx). 

First link does not mention to provide the scanned version of original copy (e.g. "Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy:") .

Therefore, can I assume DIBP is asking for color scan of original documents unless explicitly asked for scanned copy of certified documents?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats



vondool said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Got our grant today. Thanks to Allah - It is a long waiting for 1 year and 11 days. My timelines are below:
> 
> ...


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

salekin said:


> Hi brothers and sisters,
> I have a question regarding document certification, might be silly. But I am confused. It would be really helpful if you can comment on below query.
> 
> This link (immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx) explicitly tells to submit which documents should be certified and scanned (e.g. "evidence of your qualifications, such as certified copies of: degrees, diplomas, certificates and course transcripts"). However, this does not explicitly tell which should be scanned without certification.
> ...


In my case I provided certified copy of all my docs even PCC. Everything was ok and alhamdulillah received my grant.


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

ZHossain said:


> In my case I provided certified copy of all my docs even PCC. Everything was ok and alhamdulillah received my grant.


Thanks a lot for reply. I found from another thread that either color scan of original or certified is accepted by DIBP. 
However, I have another question. I am not claiming points for partner skill. Shall I provide educational document for my wife in that case?


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

salekin said:


> Thanks a lot for reply. I found from another thread that either color scan of original or certified is accepted by DIBP.
> However, I have another question. I am not claiming points for partner skill. Shall I provide educational document for my wife in that case?


Yes you should provide. Because later on you may be asked to provide form 80 & 1221 of your spouse where a complete history is required.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello everyone. .those who moved to Sydney plz give us the idea about getting a job . .besides appying online and going to agents what else can be done. also give us some idea about managing casual or odd jobs..about how to get them or what types of jobs..tia


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

mamunmaziz said:


> @Tareq,
> 
> in website SQ written:
> ..................
> ...


Laptop bag is always acceptable even if the hand carry has already full with 7kg allowance.


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

bdapplicant said:


> Congrats


Congratulations


----------



## Siri Min (Feb 15, 2015)

I am a female. I will permanently move (SI 189) to Sydney in July 2015.

Could you please tell me - 
1. How can I arrange shared accommodation with a female?
2. How much it may cost?

Can anyone help me to find a shared accommodation with a female or as a paying guest with a family?


----------



## ctgkhaled (Jan 15, 2015)

Siri Min said:


> I am a female. I will permanently move (SI 189) to Sydney in July 2015.
> 
> Could you please tell me -
> 1. How can I arrange shared accommodation with a female?
> ...


You can search in gumtree.com.au I saw many Bangladeshi couple looking for female tenant. The are likely to be recent migrant also. Check it out


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,
I do not have any payslip from my last (and only) employer. They do not provide any paper payslip, but it can be accessed on a system where no save as pdf functionality is available. Hence, I do not have any payslip.
As I was not really thinking about PR lately, I did not even attempt t print them and signed by supervisor. Now I am in Australia and doing PhD. 
I do have other documents like employment contract, release letter and job description though.

Do you think CO may ask for payslip in that case? What should I tell him?


----------



## babun (Feb 10, 2015)

salekin said:


> Hi,
> I do not have any payslip from my last (and only) employer. They do not provide any paper payslip, but it can be accessed on a system where no save as pdf functionality is available. Hence, I do not have any payslip.
> As I was not really thinking about PR lately, I did not even attempt t print them and signed by supervisor. Now I am in Australia and doing PhD.
> I do have other documents like employment contract, release letter and job description though.
> ...


Hi,

I think bank statements, tax returns and salary statement from HR will do. I also did not have payslips saved and applied for PR 2 years after leaving the job. So I requested the HR officer to issue some payslips from the system showing my last 6 months' payment.

I did not claim points for experience though. It was 2.5 years so did not buy me any point.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Dear all,
Seems like our beloved BD thread has gone under hibernation. We have seen a lot of grants in the last few months including myself. In addition to that the visa processing time has improved a lot compared to previous state. But still we may keep this thread alive.

All bd applicats who are planning for migrantion or in the process please feel free to ask your queries here related to BD specific documents preparation and other stuffs. We will be glad to answer your questions.

Those who are already in Australia and the people who are planning to reach Australia in near future, please share your thoughts and experience.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

too many Grants before ICC world cup, i guess everyone watching Cricket now 

Australia vs Bangladesh on next Sat, Brisbane


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

tirupoti said:


> Dear all,
> Seems like our beloved BD thread has gone under hibernation.........
> .........
> Those who are already in Australia and the people who are planning to reach Australia in near future, please share your thoughts and experience.


So far my latest experience: watched India Vs Pak match at Adelaide Oval , My thoughts are now counting days to watch BD Vs England on 9th March at Adelaide Oval and cheer for Bangladesh .


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

Do you think it would be wise if I complete my medical before CO asks for it? Also, I live in Australia (doing PhD) and my wife lives in Bangladesh. Is that going to be a problem for medical or visa processing?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## babun (Feb 10, 2015)

salekin said:


> Do you think it would be wise if I complete my medical before CO asks for it? Also, I live in Australia (doing PhD) and my wife lives in Bangladesh. Is that going to be a problem for medical or visa processing?
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

I have a friend who is doing his PhD in Melbourne and his wife is in BD. They recently got their 189 visa. So that is not an issue for visa processing or medical. You just have to show the evidence of relationship properly. She can do medical from BD and you can do in Australia. Given the recent trend of quick grants, doing medical upfront is wiser may be. But if the application goes for really long security check then there is a chance of medical expiring before grant. Then it has to be done again.

But nowadays the security checks are over like in 6 months. We did our medicals upfront. So only contact from CO was the grant letter.

All the best!


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks a lot 



babun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a friend who is doing his PhD in Melbourne and his wife is in BD. They recently got their 189 visa. So that is not an issue for visa processing or medical. You just have to show the evidence of relationship properly. She can do medical from BD and you can do in Australia. Given the recent trend of quick grants, doing medical upfront is wiser may be. But if the application goes for really long security check then there is a chance of medical expiring before grant. Then it has to be done again.
> 
> ...


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

Is asking for HIV test normal? I generated referral letter using eMedical and there are 3 tests. Medical examination, chest x-ray and HIV test. Is it normal practice?


----------



## babun (Feb 10, 2015)

salekin said:


> Is asking for HIV test normal? I generated referral letter using eMedical and there are 3 tests. Medical examination, chest x-ray and HIV test. Is it normal practice?


Yes. That is quite normal. It is standard to ask so.


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

babun said:


> Yes. That is quite normal. It is standard to ask so.


Thanks again


----------



## musfiq (Jan 14, 2015)

Dear All,
I applied on May 26, 2014 under SI-189 with all documents except health. In August 14, 2014 the CO requested me to undergo through health check and I Did it within one week.Till then no further documents are requested and after two times email to CO same reply no update and appreciate your patience in this matter. To be noted I called once to DIBP's Adelaide office regarding my case and got message it is under security check now and if have any update CO will definitely let you know.
Does any member come up with any suggestion what to do next to come out of this deadlock?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Bd Frnds,

Is it possible to get the following PTE-A text books and CD in Bangladesh?

The Official PTE Academic Guide book 
PTE Academic Practice Test Plus 

Already went to Neelkhet but not find any of the above. I am planning to give the PTE Academic Exam in the next month Kolkata. I have some personal works over there so test my luck as well in PTE.

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

musfiq said:


> Dear All,
> I applied on May 26, 2014 under SI-189 with all documents except health. In August 14, 2014 the CO requested me to undergo through health check and I Did it within one week.Till then no further documents are requested and after two times email to CO same reply no update and appreciate your patience in this matter. To be noted I called once to DIBP's Adelaide office regarding my case and got message it is under security check now and if have any update CO will definitely let you know.
> Does any member come up with any suggestion what to do next to come out of this deadlock?


Dear brother, 
there is no way out. You just have to wait. But you may call them again after 2 months. Also you may upload form 80 and 1221 in case you have not done that already


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi, can anyone suggest, which airlines allow extra baggage for PR holders for their first trip?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Hi, can anyone suggest, which airlines allow extra baggage for PR holders for their first trip?


I know Singapore Airlines. Others may tell their experiences. Maximum 40 kg per person allowed at Singapore Airlines.


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

*CentreLink Benefits*

Hello Everyone,
We are planning to move in late July.

Can anyone please give some idea what kind of benefits can I get from CentreLink in Sydney if -
# I and my wife are looking for job
# I have 3.5 year old baby

And if I or my wife get job then what will be change in the payments/benefits?

Experts opinion needed who already are having the benefits.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bd_noel said:


> Hello Everyone,
> We are planning to move in late July.
> 
> Can anyone please give some idea what kind of benefits can I get from CentreLink in Sydney if -
> ...



try this tool : *Payment Finder*

most likely you will have waiting time in some cases, only Child Care related ones might be available to you.

*Newly arrived resident’s waiting period*


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

bd_noel said:


> Hello Everyone,
> We are planning to move in late July.
> 
> Can anyone please give some idea what kind of benefits can I get from CentreLink in Sydney if -
> ...



You get nothing as a job seeker. You are expected to take enough money to live off due to the 2 year waiting period to get benefits. 

If you are working their are family tax benefits and child care payments but the latter only payable if you are both employed. Though be aware they are based on worldwide assets and income from the whole previous year and projected for the next. 

Also they are not enough to live on, so again they are meant supplement income and savings not replace it. It may pay for some living costs but certainly wont cover rent, utilities etc.


----------



## musfiq (Jan 14, 2015)

Dear All,
Has there anyone who was allocated under team-33 of Brisbane or got visa grant recently from this team? Needed expart opinion whether form 1221 need to submit or not when CO asked only for form 80? If one needs to call DIBP which number he/she will call? The COs' numbers or any other general number? To be noted, my case is allocated to Brisbane. Eagerly waiting for expart opinion.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

thewall said:


> try this tool : *Payment Finder*
> 
> most likely you will have waiting time in some cases, only Child Care related ones might be available to you.
> 
> *Newly arrived resident’s waiting period*


Bhaiya ..which will be better ..going using Singapore airlines via Singapore or any other airlines via kl..iI have a small child with me..iI do want to stay atleast one day during transit..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shukti said:


> Bhaiya ..which will be better ..going using Singapore airlines via Singapore or any other airlines via kl..iI have a small child with me..iI do want to stay atleast one day during transit..


SQ is definitely the best choice, in fact I never tried any other to SYD. and always chosen A380 SIN-SYD part of they journey, they take very good care of kids

but i wonder why do you want to stop-over with Kids & (perhaps) extra Luggage!


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

thewall said:


> SQ is definitely the best choice, in fact I never tried any other to SYD. and always chosen A380 SIN-SYD part of they journey, they take very good care of kids
> 
> but i wonder why do you want to stop-over with Kids & (perhaps) extra Luggage!


We have places to live in both cities. .I guess that's the reason. .


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Singapore are great with kids. I had the stewardess come take my screaming son out of my lap and walked around with him. They were great


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shukti said:


> We have places to live in both cities. .I guess that's the reason. .



SQ allows stop-over as well. You could choose 14hour or even 62hour

SQ442 (lands early morning) & Monster  SQ221 (leaves 8pm) combination


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

With kids choose an eve flight, no nap in the day. Have them settle into the flight, bite to eat then get them to sleep. Hopefully they stay asleep for half of the journey


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

musfiq said:


> Dear All,
> Has there anyone who was allocated under team-33 of Brisbane or got visa grant recently from this team? Needed expart opinion whether form 1221 need to submit or not when CO asked only for form 80? If one needs to call DIBP which number he/she will call? The COs' numbers or any other general number? To be noted, my case is allocated to Brisbane. Eagerly waiting for expart opinion.


Upload the form 80, CO will ask you if the 1221 needed. 

There is a general number for calling GSM Brisbane, it should be mentioned in the email.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

_shel said:


> With kids choose an eve flight, no nap in the day. Have them settle into the flight, bite to eat then get them to sleep. Hopefully they stay asleep for half of the journey


Yes ..evening flight for sure...


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

thewall said:


> SQ allows stop-over as well. You could choose 14hour or even 62hour
> 
> SQ442 (lands early morning) & Monster  SQ221 (leaves 8pm) combination


Thanks bhaiya!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Take the assistance of IOM. They offer extra baggage allowance 



codename47 said:


> Hi, can anyone suggest, which airlines allow extra baggage for PR holders for their first trip?


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

*Granted!*

Alhamdulillah!!!!!! 

Got my grant today! I was having my lunch when my lawyer called me just now and after I lost my appetite 

EOI: Dec 2013
Invitation: April 2014
189 Application: May 2014
CO Allocated: Aug 2014
Team requested additional info: Sept 2014
Grant: 22 Feb 2015 (5 months)

I was able to view my details on VEVO but according to their website for secondary applicants I will need a password?  Please advice!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Brother, does Singapore to Sydney using a380 costs more than B777-300?



thewall said:


> SQ allows stop-over as well. You could choose 14hour or even 62hour
> 
> SQ442 (lands early morning) & Monster  SQ221 (leaves 8pm) combination


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!!!
> 
> Got my grant today! I was having my lunch when my lawyer called me just now and after I lost my appetite
> 
> ...


 Congratzzz. .... what is your profession? How many dependent applicants you have? please update your signature


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Congratzzz. .... what is your profession? How many dependent applicants you have? please update your signature


I have updated my signature but some reason it wont show up! Anyway, my profession is Software Engineer and I have two dependents.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!!!
> 
> Got my grant today! I was having my lunch when my lawyer called me just now and after I lost my appetite
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!
For checking secondary applicant's information in the VEVO, please use visa grant number and other information (DOB, passport no). It should be fine.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Congratulations!!!
> For checking secondary applicant's information in the VEVO, please use visa grant number and other information (DOB, passport no). It should be fine.


Bro I dont have my visa number yet! If its in the grant letter then I will receive that tomorrow Inshaa Allah from agent.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> Brother, does Singapore to Sydney using a380 costs more than B777-300?



nope - Price is same,

but going from DAC, u should expect longer Connection time, as from DAC there is only one mid night departure, so 14hr lay over in Singapore to SQ221 leaving from SIN 8 in the evening.

you might want to make a singapore stop-over


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

congrats. for secondary applicant use your grant letter number+1 (if your one is 9 then her one is 9+1=10) and then you can view her too.



princeofdhaka said:


> Alhamdulillah!!!!!!
> 
> Got my grant today! I was having my lunch when my lawyer called me just now and after I lost my appetite
> 
> ...


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Congratzzz. .... what is your profession? How many dependent applicants you have? please update your signature


hi, you are al;so a june applicant  .. did u call them recently ? any response?


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Congratulations!!!
> For checking secondary applicant's information in the VEVO, please use visa grant number and other information (DOB, passport no). It should be fine.


please update your signature and what about your grant?


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

*Child Support*

Hi,

Do first time migrants get child support for first few months? I heard they give 600 AUD per month or something??


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

samy25 said:


> hi, you are al;so a june applicant  .. did u call them recently ? any response?


Yes I called them on january 12, 2015. and got the general reply like 
DIBP has reviewed my application and at present they do not need anymore documents. They cannot tell me a timeframe etc. I am planning to call them on march to ask them whether i should upload my 2nd pcc?

What about you? did you call them recently?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Salam brothers & sisters,

How is it going?

I knew this answer but can't recall the details, so appreciate if someone could answer:

My sister is applying for PR but her previous employer is out of business (doesn't operate in Bangladesh) but she has the appointment letter and paychecks but she needs the reference letter for her assessment. So can anyone suggest from their own experience on what they did in similar situation?

Thanks in advance!

Regards
Sahrear


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Yes I called them on january 12, 2015. and got the general reply like
> DIBP has reviewed my application and at present they do not need anymore documents. They cannot tell me a timeframe etc. I am planning to call them on march to ask them whether i should upload my 2nd pcc?
> 
> What about you? did you call them recently?


yeah i did in feb.. and same reply.. ESC


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Salam brothers & sisters,
> 
> How is it going?
> 
> ...



this is why it's important to keep "Recommendation Letter" from your line manager, each time you change job. Often HR will not be able explain your Duties, as good as your Hiring manager.

I think there is sth like *"Statutory Declaration"* might work depending on assessment body.

In fact, I had one of my 10yr old Ref Letter missing but luckily one of my Co-worker helped me out, as I worked with him closely, 



*Employment References*
Each employment reference must contain:
• Start and Finish Dates of Employment
• Description of Duties Performed
• Hours worked - Full time or Part time
• Country where Employment was completed
• Company Letterhead and signed by the author

Please Note (as in ACS):
 Employment references MUST contain an end date or the work episode will be assessed as not suitable.
 The term, “To Date” cannot be used as the end date of the employment reference.
 Only month and year will be counted for employment duration, not individual days.
 The relevance to your nominated occupation will be determined by the description of duties in your work reference.
 If dates or duties are unclear or open to misinterpretation, the work episode will be assessed as not suitable. 


more details (eg. ACS) *Here*


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

i am going to visit Australia next week for our first entry after receiving grant of 189 visa. Can anyone pls ans my queries-
1. Apart from our grant letters and passports, is there anything we need to show to the aus immigration?
2. Do we need to report anywhere (like i think, i heard 190 applicants report to immigration office)
3. What should we need to do (like open bank account, open tax number, apply for medicare and social security number etc)


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> i am going to visit Australia next week for our first entry after receiving grant of 189 visa. Can anyone pls ans my queries-
> 1. Apart from our grant letters and passports, is there anything we need to show to the aus immigration?
> 2. Do we need to report anywhere (like i think, i heard 190 applicants report to immigration office)
> 3. What should we need to do (like open bank account, open tax number, apply for medicare and social security number etc)


all answer NO

if u r not staying back, dont even need TFN/MEDICARE, cause those r sent to local address after few weeks of submission.

bank a/c can be opened off-shore, even now


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

thewall said:


> all answer NO
> 
> if u r not staying back, dont even need TFN/MEDICARE, cause those r sent to local address after few weeks of submission.
> 
> bank a/c can be opened off-shore, even now


I have few questions as well:

1. Does my wife have to go with me for first entry? 

2. Do immigrants get child support?


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Abu_Yahya said:


> 1. Not necessary, however she has to make it there before the IED to activate her visa.
> 2. Most of the benefits start after 2 years of stay. You can further explore Centrelink website: Child Support - Department of Human Services


Yes actually that was my question. Does she "have to" go before IED or can I go and she can come after IED?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

princeofdhaka said:


> Yes actually that was my question. Does she "have to" go before IED or can I go and she can come after IED?



well, my understanding - each PR holder has separate Grant number & hence need to activate PR separately. And this Activation date is somehow one Flag going into Citizenship Application (eligibility) later on, 

check this *Citizenship Residency Requirement Tool*

If you were granted a migrant visa offshore your permanent residence date is your date of first arrival in Australia on this visa.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

VISA of hunband and wife is separate. Individicials has to activate it anyhow before IED. Not necessary you have to travel together.



princeofdhaka said:


> I have few questions as well:
> 
> 1. Does my wife have to go with me for first entry?
> 
> 2. Do immigrants get child support?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

She definitely can't enter after IED if she hasn't met that, she should enter Australia before IED either alone or accompanying you it doesn't matter.

Girl Aussie 



princeofdhaka said:


> Yes actually that was my question. Does she "have to" go before IED or can I go and she can come after IED?


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Yes I called them on january 12, 2015. and got the general reply like
> DIBP has reviewed my application and at present they do not need anymore documents. They cannot tell me a timeframe etc. I am planning to call them on march to ask them whether i should upload my 2nd pcc?
> 
> What about you? did you call them recently?


Hi, I am a June 2014 applicant of 189. Visa lodgement on 12 June. Anyone have been granted of June lodgement. I sent email to the Department on 1st week of February to ask any further documents required. But their reply no need to send any further documents except request by the Department. I uploaded 1st PCC on August. I also got another recent PCC. Should I upload my recent PCC or just waiting and waiting.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

*Looking for a place to stay!*

Hi,

I'm looking for a place to stay with my wife and child for 2 weeks! Please suggest. I dont want to share with any family because I need some privacy.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a place to stay with my wife and child for 2 weeks! Please suggest. I dont want to share with any family because I need some privacy.


can easily cost you 1500 for a fortnight.

someone suggested here *airbnb* earlier to find a host

i stayed in *Fiori* once


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

thewall said:


> can easily cost you 1500 for a fortnight.
> 
> someone suggested here *airbnb* earlier to find a host
> 
> i stayed in *Fiori* once


Yes, there are affordable places in airbnb but are they safe? Is it possible to get Muslim hosts?

Fiori is expensive!!  You are very rich


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

princeofdhaka said:


> Yes, there are affordable places in airbnb but are they safe? Is it possible to get Muslim hosts?
> 
> Fiori is expensive!!  You are very rich



mate - then u have no clue, how expensive is SYD. and comin from DAC, u r asking "safe" - that made me laugh 

if u r not comfortable with airbnb, try *Wotif*

but having stayed several times & places, AUD99 per night is the cheapest rate for short term stay i had.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

thewall said:


> mate - then u have no clue, how expensive is SYD. and comin from DAC, u r asking "safe" - that made me laugh
> 
> if u r not comfortable with airbnb, try Wotif
> 
> but having stayed several times & places, AUD99 per night is the cheapest rate for short term stay i had.


Oh I forgot to mention Im going to Melbourne!


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Btw, has anyone in this forum tried The Nunnery, Fitzroy - Welcome


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

princeofdhaka said:


> Oh I forgot to mention Im going to Melbourne!


Why MEL? slow & calm, no metro from Airport to City 

I stayed in *ibis kingsgate* and a couple of others, still between AUD 75~110 range.

take *Skybus* to Southern Cross after landing, then 3 min walk across the Bourke St


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

thewall said:


> Why MEL? slow & calm, no metro from Airport to City
> 
> I stayed in *ibis kingsgate* and a couple of others, still between AUD 75~110 range.
> 
> take *Skybus* to Southern Cross after landing, then 3 min walk across the Bourke St


Wow bro you travel a lot! :eyebrows: Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

I need to know, if there is any requirement for passport validity for traveling to Aus with PR visa? Like, most countries would require the validity to be 6 months at the time of travel.

Thanks.


----------



## TIBD (Jan 29, 2015)

*Grant*

Hi Everyone,

I have received my grant today, Alhamdulillah! Thank you everyone for your updates. They really helped me through this journey of 8.5 months.

Following is my Timeline:

ACS - Jan 20, 2014
EOI Submitted - March, 2014
EOI Invitation - May, 2014
Visa Lodged - June 11, 2014
PCC - June, 2014
CO - Aug 26, 2014
Med - Sept, 2014
Team 13 contacted in Sept, 2014 for more information
Grant - Feb 26, 2015 lane:
IED - Sept, 2015

I wish everyone waiting quick grants. To all my June, 2014 applicants, the good news is very near, InshaaAllah.

I have two queries. I will be glad if someone can give me advice:
My passport will expire in Aug, 2015. I am planning to fly in May via Singapore which will leave me with 2.5 months before my passport expires. Do you suggest me to apply for a new passport? Do you know how long it takes for DIBP to update their database with new passport information? 
Also, as far as I know the limit per person to carry is 5000 USD (equivalent to 6410 AUD). Do I need to endorse this on my passport? If so, should it be in AUD or USD?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats. Its better to have passport with atleast 6 months validity. If you get a new one DIBP will probably update in 2 weeks or so.

You don't need to endorse amount on your passport.

Girl Aussie 



TIBD said:


> I have two queries. I will be glad if someone can give me advice:
> My passport will expire in Aug, 2015. I am planning to fly in May via Singapore which will leave me with 2.5 months before my passport expires. Do you suggest me to apply for a new passport? Do you know how long it takes for DIBP to update their database with new passport information?
> Also, as far as I know the limit per person to carry is 5000 USD (equivalent to 6410 AUD). Do I need to endorse this on my passport? If so, should it be in AUD or USD?


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

TIBD said:


> My passport will expire in Aug, 2015. I am planning to fly in May via Singapore which will leave me with 2.5 months before my passport expires. Do you suggest me to apply for a new passport? Do you know how long it takes for DIBP to update their database with new passport information?


I think you must renew your passport immediately and update the DIBP as soon as it is ready. It's always good to have at least 6 months validity before you make any international travel. In case you get a new passport book, along with the old one always carry your old one with you.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

TIBD said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today, Alhamdulillah! Thank you everyone for your updates. They really helped me through this journey of 8.5 months.
> 
> ...



Congratz to you for having grant. Can you please share how many dependent applicants you had? what is your profession? and what did team 13 asked from you? 

I hope your wish comes true ..!:angel:


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

TIBD said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today, Alhamdulillah! Thank you everyone for your updates. They really helped me through this journey of 8.5 months.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

*Bank Account*

I'm confused in which bank I should open an account. 

https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/can/moving-to-australia/setting-up-your-banking.html

Open a new account - Bank account Australia - NAB

Australian accounts

Please suggest


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

princeofdhaka said:


> I'm confused in which bank I should open an account.
> 
> https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/can/moving-to-australia/setting-up-your-banking.html
> 
> ...



for me - it was NAB, as I was looking for sth Low Cost/0 cost, but i heard ppl saying CBA leads - 4 pillars of Australia, (may be they have wide ATM/Global reach etc...)


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

thewall said:


> for me - it was NAB, as I was looking for sth Low Cost/0 cost, but i heard ppl saying CBA leads - 4 pillars of Australia, (may be they have wide ATM/Global reach etc...)


I agree.

1. What is the process to transfer money to their account from BD?

2. Is there any minimum transfer amount?


----------



## TIBD (Jan 29, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> Congrats. Its better to have passport with atleast 6 months validity. If you get a new one DIBP will probably update in 2 weeks or so.
> 
> You don't need to endorse amount on your passport.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for the information 



tirupoti said:


> I think you must renew your passport immediately and update the DIBP as soon as it is ready. It's always good to have at least 6 months validity before you make any international travel. In case you get a new passport book, along with the old one always carry your old one with you.


Thank you for the information 



sazedaakhtar said:


> Congratz to you for having grant. Can you please share how many dependent applicants you had? what is your profession? and what did team 13 asked from you?
> 
> I hope your wish comes true ..!:angel:


Thank you. I have my husband as the secondary applicant. I applied as an ICT Business Analyst and Team 13 asked regarding the gaps in my husband's record.



num_tareq said:


> Congratulations.


Thank you


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

princeofdhaka said:


> I agree.
> 
> 1. What is the process to transfer money to their account from BD?
> 
> 2. Is there any minimum transfer amount?





1. BD is not Forex friendly, u got to have FC a/c, for that you need to qualify as NRB first, this requires you to Live outside BD for 6-months, browse back this thread or talk to banks near you.

2. none, u can TT AUD 1  spending USD 30~45 ? (i used HSBC & SCB, takes few days)


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No worries 

Good luck!

Girl Aussie



TIBD said:


> Thanks for the information


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

TIBD said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today, Alhamdulillah! Thank you everyone for your updates. They really helped me through this journey of 8.5 months.
> 
> ...


Congrats
and welcome to Australia.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Mates,
Could you anyone please suggest me whether secondary applicant can alone fly first without primary applicant in case of SRS 489 visa. Please advice.

Regards,
Zubayer.


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Green Crescent Health Services is the best for health assessment, your results will be uploaded and updated in the immi account within 2 working days and also the doctors and the environment of the clinic is also very good.


Not anymore. Its been 5 days and they did not upload results in my case. I am annoyed :-(


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

I got Bangladeshi driving license about 1.5 years ago. I think it would get me a P2 license in NSW. 

Do I need to get the Intl. Driving Permit, or my ordinary license would do? 

Thanks.


----------



## shukti (Feb 26, 2014)

codename47 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got Bangladeshi driving license about 1.5 years ago. I think it would get me a P2 license in NSW.
> 
> ...


No...u can use it for first three months I guess. .


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

hi folks,


anyone here applied Singapore e-visa, experience ?


*SINGAPORE ONLINE VISA APPLICATION*


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Got my 189 visa today.... Thanks to all


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

From_BD_001 said:


> Got my 189 visa today.... Thanks to all


Congrats mate!


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

From_BD_001 said:


> Got my 189 visa today.... Thanks to all


wow that's great. congratulations. now i can expect my grant this month. (moderated)


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

diprain said:


> wow that's great. congratulations. now i can expect my grant this month. (moderated)



Thanks. I hope you will get some news within two weeks.


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

From_BD_001 said:


> Got my 189 visa today.... Thanks to all


Congratulations....... Can I know your visa lodgement date


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

arif.engg said:


> Congratulations....... Can I know your visa lodgement date


i applied on 15 jan.
By the way, i have provided all required documents in advance.


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi....... any update of June 2014 applicants. Did any one recently call to DIAC or send email.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

From_BD_001 said:


> Thanks. I hope you will get some news within two weeks.


thanks. hope too.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

arif.engg said:


> Hi....... any update of June 2014 applicants. Did any one recently call to DIAC or send email.


brother i dont know what happened to my case . people who lodged even after 2014 has got their grants.


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

I am also in the condition like you. I lodged on June 12. Few May and June applicants got grant last week of last month. So (moderated) we may get any good news shortly.


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,
Need a help regarding medical. My wife completed her check-up from green crescent medical services. They are extremely slow in the result submission to DIBP. After 4-5 days, I found emedical is showing chest x-ray is completed. But other two items are being shown as incomplete. I called them today and they told me they have submitted the result already?

What is the problem in that case? I have done my check up from BUPA and in two days, my medical was shown completed. Is it a problem with green crescent? Or the system identified the case a problematic and postponed the progress?


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

salekin said:


> Hi,
> Need a help regarding medical. My wife completed her check-up from green crescent medical services. They are extremely slow in the result submission to DIBP. After 4-5 days, I found emedical is showing chest x-ray is completed. But other two items are being shown as incomplete. I called them today and they told me they have submitted the result already?
> 
> What is the problem in that case? I have done my check up from BUPA and in two days, my medical was shown completed. Is it a problem with green crescent? Or the system identified the case a problematic and postponed the progress?


Figured out the problem. Green crescent did not submit the result. They submitted it today as per the emedical client. I am disappointed, they were plainly lying


----------



## mfaisal_45 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I am a new member of this site. Recently i am facing a problem.
I lodged my application on june 2014. recently i got that in my son's birth certificate his mother's name is incorrect. so i changed it but problem is, i am not getting any form to submit this correction.
i got 1023 form which is for only 3 cases :
1) visa application 2) on a passenger card 3) any response from the department

any case is not supporting my problem. So please suggest me what should i do now? In addition, my son is only 10 months old, so he cant sign on the declaration page. what should i do in this matter? keep it blank or will sign it as a father? Please give me your valuable suggestion.

Regards


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

If you don't find any clue, you can always call them and ask what should be done. I have called them several times and they are very helpful. Thanks.



mfaisal_45 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am a new member of this site. Recently i am facing a problem.
> I lodged my application on june 2014. recently i got that in my son's birth certificate his mother's name is incorrect. so i changed it but problem is, i am not getting any form to submit this correction.
> i got 1023 form which is for only 3 cases :
> ...


----------



## honey1234 (Mar 8, 2015)

hi if your not able to send the latest pay slip because it didn't arrive and you've sent the application overseas will that be ok. documents were sent then received pays lip?
also what service is best for posting to Bangladesh 

thank you


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi, I have planned for initial visit for a week and have endorsed our (Me and my wife) credit card in our passports. now I need your help on my below confusions-

1. We are bringing 1K AUD in cash; since there is no cash endorsement in our passport, will we be asked any kind of Question by immi officer?
2. We have 2 kids under 12y old; is it mandatory to endorse Kid's passport to go abroad?


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, 

I am planning to fly to Australia via Malaysia(KL). Am I eligible for a Transit visa upon arrival since I'm a PR holder? Does anyone know here. I came across this link and would like to confirm this.

Also, has anyone applied for a Malaysian visa lately? I've been told it takes upto 2 weeks. Last time we went to KL about 2 years ago, it only took 3 working days. Would like to hear from someone who applied for Malaysian visa recently.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> Hi, I have planned for initial visit for a week and have endorsed our (Me and my wife) credit card in our passports. now I need your help on my below confusions-
> 
> 1. We are bringing 1K AUD in cash; since there is no cash endorsement in our passport, will we be asked any kind of Question by immi officer?
> 2. We have 2 kids under 12y old; is it mandatory to endorse Kid's passport to go abroad?



1. Below 500 AUD there is no need to endorse
2. There is no need


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

*Accommodation in Sydney*

Hi guys,

It seems this thread has become very quiet! I am desperately searching for some cheap accommodation in Sydney, NSW area. Has anyone booked via Airbnb? Is it safe?

Thank you.


----------



## immeen04 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello,

I filed my student dependant visa subclass 573, yesterday, and they asked for my medical today. Is that normal? Is it the last step in an application process.


----------



## babu_84 (Sep 26, 2013)

need information, if someone could help please. 
anyone in this forum got his Education from EastWest university and got it verified from Engineers Australia, please let me know. One of my colleagues need to know if Information and Communications Engineering from EastWest is accepted by Engineers Australia. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

babu_84 said:


> need information, if someone could help please.
> anyone in this forum got his Education from EastWest university and got it verified from Engineers Australia, please let me know. One of my colleagues need to know if Information and Communications Engineering from EastWest is accepted by Engineers Australia.
> 
> thanks in advance.


As far I know, east west uni's degree is not currently recognized as AQF bachelor. But if you have any further degree like MS/MBA-Engg with relevant courses , they will consider it.


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

sazedaakhtar said:


> brother i dont know what happened to my case . people who lodged even after 2014 has got their grants.


Have you any update on your file. Really very frustrating for June applicants


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

babu_84 said:


> need information, if someone could help please.
> anyone in this forum got his Education from EastWest university and got it verified from Engineers Australia, please let me know. One of my colleagues need to know if Information and Communications Engineering from EastWest is accepted by Engineers Australia.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Best way to know the University Category at Present situation ...Just call to IDP Bangladesh (you will find contact no in online) .....and ask them. They will simply say you. Its work.

The list is not free in online . So far I know to bye the list from online AUD 45 is needed.


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

codename47 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got Bangladeshi driving license about 1.5 years ago. I think it would get me a P2 license in NSW.
> 
> ...


So far I know , if you have an international driving licence from Bangladesh, you can use it in Australia with PR for 1 year. (told by a Australian Driving Instructor)
otherwise ur P2 conception is right (Driver, held for more than 12 months but less than 3 years	Provisional P2 driver licence.)
Moving to NSW - Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> So far I know , if you have an international driving licence from Bangladesh, you can use it in Australia with PR for 1 year. (told by a Australian Driving Instructor)
> otherwise ur P2 conception is right (Driver, held for more than 12 months but less than 3 years	Provisional P2 driver licence.)
> Moving to NSW - Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services


International driving license from Bangladesh would not work here in Australia. Australian Authority simply does not recognize it from Bangladesh.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It seems this thread has become very quiet! I am desperately searching for some cheap accommodation in Sydney, NSW area. Has anyone booked via Airbnb? Is it safe?
> 
> Thank you.


You can trust Airbnb.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

*Grant Notification*

Dear members, 

It is my pleasure to inform you all about my grant notification. I called dibp this morning and politely asked them about the maximum time they need to process an application. I told them as I neither have co allocated nor got any notification about externatl security check. 

I asked them the status of my application and told them that I have a plan to arrange 2nd PCC and re do of medical.  

Few minutes after call , The golden mail is in my inbox. 

Initial entry date July 1, 2015 

Cant express how it feels. I wish a speedy grant for all who are waiting . 

And a suggestion to all june or may applicants, call dibp , politely ask the status and express your intension to upload 2nd pcc and medical, as it is taking too long. 


Cordial thanks to all fellow members who answered my queries right way , who shared their experience to overcome my frustration .. Please keep us on your prayers. Still a long way to go...


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> 
> It is my pleasure to inform you all about my grant notification. I called dibp this morning and politely asked them about the maximum time they need to process an application. I told them as I neither have co allocated nor got any notification about externatl security check.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You can trust Airbnb.


Hello Mithu bhai, have you already made your final move to perth? How are things working for you so far. I am still in BD.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Dear members, 

I need to know an information regarding drivers license. I do not have a driving license but I am applying to have one. I want to know whether a whole new drivers license will benefit me to get nsw Drivers license in terms of money and time . (bd local, not international, I dont have driving experience at all)

I know an international dr ivers license helps but want to know if 1 months old bd local license helps or not


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

If you don't know driving then whats the point of getting licence, it certainly won't help you to get Australian Driver Licence as you have to pass practical & theory test. Your best option is to start from Learners in Australia. 

Girl Aussie 



sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I need to know an information regarding drivers license. I do not have a driving license but I am applying to have one. I want to know whether a whole new drivers license will benefit me to get nsw Drivers license in terms of money and time . (bd local, not international, I dont have driving experience at all)
> 
> I know an international dr ivers license helps but want to know if 1 months old bd local license helps or not


----------



## TIBD (Jan 29, 2015)

diprain said:


> dear members,
> so happy and excited to share the news with u all. i have just recieved the grant letter. thank u all for ur supports throughout my immi journey.


Congrats..


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello,

Is there anyone who is going to Sydney in May. please response.

Thanks.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

From_BD_001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there anyone who is going to Sydney in May. please response.
> 
> Thanks.


we have a plan to move to aus in first week of june Insha Allah


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

From_BD_001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there anyone who is going to Sydney in May. please response.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm thinking of last week of May, insha allah.


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

one question.

Do I get an automatic BVA with the lodgement? or i need to apply for it separately


----------



## smnawaz (Mar 27, 2015)

hello everybody
I would like to apply for skill migration. I need all of you people blessing, guiding to start the process.
My status
Age 25
Married
BEng in EEE (Northumbria University UK but campus in Singapore)
Occupation status
Assistant Engineer at Digital Technology for 1 yr 7 month (a Local company) 
Engineer at Banglalink for 3 yr 5 month
Sr Analyst at Accenture 2 month
IELTS expired
Other factor
elder sister PR living in Sydney.

Please guide me to apply for skill migrate to Australia.


----------



## mahbub717 (Feb 6, 2015)

HI everybody,
What is the best way for paying Visa Application fee (5280 AUD) from Bangladesh.
How did you handle this issue?


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

mahbub717 said:


> HI everybody,
> What is the best way for paying Visa Application fee (5280 AUD) from Bangladesh.
> How did you handle this issue?


The best way is maybe to find someone in AUS/anywhere abroad, have him pay for you and paying to someone he prefers or his bank account in BD.

I had someone in Aus to pay my fees, I deposited equivalent BDT in his BD bank account.

I also hear there are agencies who pays for you but they can charge for that. Others can shed more light on this.


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

You can send the money using bank draft.



mahbub717 said:


> HI everybody,
> What is the best way for paying Visa Application fee (5280 AUD) from Bangladesh.
> How did you handle this issue?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Heartfelt congratulations. Wish you all the best for your new journey. Don't wait till the last date for initial entry. Visit there ASAP.




sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> 
> It is my pleasure to inform you all about my grant notification. I called dibp this morning and politely asked them about the maximum time they need to process an application. I told them as I neither have co allocated nor got any notification about externatl security check.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It seems this thread has become very quiet! I am desperately searching for some cheap accommodation in Sydney, NSW area. Has anyone booked via Airbnb? Is it safe?
> 
> Thank you.


I booked through Airbnb and had my stay for a week in Sydney.


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> I booked through Airbnb and had my stay for a week in Sydney.


If you don't have any problem sharing, can you please share a rough total amount you had to spend for a week trip to Sydney including plane fare and all. I am just trying to have an idea.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mahbub717 (Feb 6, 2015)

*SEnding Visa Application fee*



From_BD_001 said:


> You can send the money using bank draft.


Please tell me the process in short. Which Bank?

I am really in trouble. Finding no way to pay the visa application fee.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mahbub717 said:


> Please tell me the process in short. Which Bank?
> 
> I am really in trouble. Finding no way to pay the visa application fee.


It is hard to believe that you have no friends, colleagues or relatives who has a International credit Card.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

*Immunization certificate format and chartered engineer*

Dear fellows, 

I need help on these two issues. 

1. I have one 1.5 year old toddler. i gave her all the standard vaccines .Now I need to take immunization certificate before moving to australia to claim child benefits. Can anyone give me the format of that certificates? 

2. I did migration skill assessment as structural engineer. I wish to become a chartered engineer in australia. WHat will be my next step for this?? should i apply for graduate membership or anything else to engineers australia to move for it?


----------



## mahbub717 (Feb 6, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> It is hard to believe that you have no friends, colleagues or relatives who has a International credit Card.


I myself has an international credit card. But from bd you cannt pay more than 100usd at a time for this.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Changes in circumstances*

Hello everyone,

Is it required to notify DIBP, if someone gets married between visa grant and initial entry? Please help.


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

codename47 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is it required to notify DIBP, if someone gets married between visa grant and initial entry? Please help.




Visa peyei biye kore fellen..... great shot.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You can't claim for those vaccinations done outside Australia. However, you may need those certificates for GP/Community Health Centre record.

Girl Aussie 



sazedaakhtar said:


> 1. I have one 1.5 year old toddler. i gave her all the standard vaccines .Now I need to take immunization certificate before moving to australia to claim child benefits. Can anyone give me the format of that certificates?


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone? 



codename47 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is it required to notify DIBP, if someone gets married between visa grant and initial entry? Please help.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

codename47 said:


> Anyone?



i think u only notify *Passport change/ Address*.

havn't heard of Status change to Married, :confused2:
your spouse anyway not getting any benefit from your Grant, nor travelling with you


----------



## smazumder (Mar 31, 2015)

hi; i just submitted EOI.I have one confusion.I showed my experience from 03/03/2005 and ACS gave me the met date after 31/03/2010. SO i clamied 10 point for 5 years but over all tenure is crossing 10 years.Will my score be deducted?
Thanks
Saikat


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

smazumder said:


> hi; i just submitted EOI.I have one confusion.I showed my experience from 03/03/2005 and ACS gave me the met date after 31/03/2010. SO i clamied 10 point for 5 years but over all tenure is crossing 10 years.Will my score be deducted?
> Thanks
> Saikat


Just follow ACS. Dont claim job experience before ACS recognized date. *Wait to make it 5+ years and resubmit the EOI.* Case officers will not consider your job experience which is not recognized by ACS (no matter how many years of experience you have ). You will face an immediate rejection: search in the forum for example cases.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

its better you call DIBP or mail your CO team.

I knew one person, who applied for spouse visa after visa grant and later moved to aus with spouse and children. 



codename47 said:


> Anyone?


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> its better you call DIBP or mail your CO team.
> 
> I knew one person, who applied for spouse visa after visa grant and later moved to aus with1t spouse and children.


Hello brother, 
where r u now? How is everything. ..please share. Everyone please share your initial experience.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Does any one got the grant with submitting tax returns?


----------



## bdtooz (Sep 13, 2014)

diprain said:


> In which area did u stay? How much did u spend for this ?


Enmore; 483 uro/7 days for a family of 2 adlt, 1 child & 1 infant.


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

mfaisal_45 said:


> hello everyone,
> i am a new member of this site. Recently i am facing a problem.
> I lodged my application on june 2014. Recently i got that in my son's birth certificate his mother's name is incorrect. So i changed it but problem is, i am not getting any form to submit this correction.
> I got 1023 form which is for only 3 cases :
> ...


as i found that you are a june 2014 applicant and faced few problem about the birth certificate.

Has you solved your problem or already received the grant.


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

I am a June,2014 subclass 189 applicant still hoping once a morning I will get grant email. Really so frustrating and day by day I am going to be hopeless, In this forum, I haven't found anyone of May/June lodgement who are still waiting for grant like me. All the best for all friends who are preparing to go for 1st entry. I don't know how many days , I will have to wait for a decision.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

bdtooz said:


> Enmore; 483 uro/7 days for a family of 2 adlt, 1 child & 1 infant.


thanks


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

arif.engg said:


> I am a June,2014 subclass 189 applicant still hoping once a morning I will get grant email. Really so frustrating and day by day I am going to be hopeless, In this forum, I haven't found anyone of May/June lodgement who are still waiting for grant like me. All the best for all friends who are preparing to go for 1st entry. I don't know how many days , I will have to wait for a decision.


Dont worry we have waited a lot too. Hard earned successes are always sweeter


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

Has anyone applied for subclass-189 in February 2015?


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

*VEVO not updated*

Dear members, 
I am facing a problem regarding VEVO status. It has been 20 days I got grant but my Vevo status is showing error. Surprisingly, when I checked my husbands and my daughters status , I got everything normal in VEVO. but in my case an error msg shows. 

What can I do? I called DIBP and they said everything is normal from their end. 

I am worried. Any suggestion??


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> I am facing a problem regarding VEVO status. It has been 20 days I got grant but my Vevo status is showing error. Surprisingly, when I checked my husbands and my daughters status , I got everything normal in VEVO. but in my case an error msg shows.
> 
> What can I do? I called DIBP and they said everything is normal from their end.
> ...


Try with your visa grant number instead of trn


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Try with your visa grant number instead of trn


checked with visa grant number and TRN. Nothing worked.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am a bengali from india, am I allowed here?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Everyone is allowed here... please feel free


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello Seniors,

Please share how to pay the visa fee from BD. Is there any way to transfer the fee to any bank account holders of Aus so that he/she can pay for me?


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

blehill said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Please share how to pay the visa fee from BD. Is there any way to transfer the fee to any bank account holders of Aus so that he/she can pay for me?


It is nearly impossible to send money outside Bangladesh unless its for education or treatment. There are couple of options.

1. You can pay your friend/relative in their Bangladesh bank account and ask them to pay on your behalf.

2. Getting an international credit card just for this purpose its not realistic so try and find out if any of friends have one.

These are the only two "legal" options available to us unfortunately.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

*Vevo*

Dear members, 


As I have stated earlier , my visa entitlement was not updated in vevo and vevo shows error. I have sent an enquiry there and got a reply this morning. In the mail I could not understand the following words. Can anyone explain it?




VEVO Error 3 message:
VEVO has identified more than one departmental record matching the data entered in the enquiry screen. A request to have these records merged has been submitted and you will be contacted once the records have been merged.

Employer’s Immigration Hotline
Telephone: 1800 040 070

Phone this number to:
*check the meaning of work and study condition codes. The department will not give specific information as it relates to a client. We will only be able to provide assistance in understanding work or study condition codes as they relate to employing or enrolling a visa holder *understand your obligations under the Employer Sanctions Legislation *discuss your VEVO registration requirements *reset your VEVO password.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> 
> 
> As I have stated earlier , my visa entitlement was not updated in vevo and vevo shows error. I have sent an enquiry there and got a reply this morning. In the mail I could not understand the following words. Can anyone explain it?
> ...


Apu, nothing to worry about 

There are duplicate records in their database under your name which is a problem in their system. They will have to fix this manually and merging records manually takes time. Hopefully it will be done in a couple of days.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

81 days since applied for 190. No co assigned or anything else. Should I call if yes in which number? I applied on 30.01.15 for Qld.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> 81 days since applied for 190. No co assigned or anything else. Should I call if yes in which number? I applied on 30.01.15 for Qld.


CO's are usually assigned after 90 (3 months). So I would suggest you to wait a bit more.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Couple of hours ago I have received a verification call from local embassy. They called my previous employer also. They talked with my HR and then ask for me. I also talked with them.
Gods knows what will happen next.


----------



## mfaisal_45 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I got my visa grant on 8th April, 2015. Al hum du lillah. But currently i am facing problem with my vevo account. there is an error. Consequently, I sent an email to them on 15th April 2015. But i did not get any reply till now. so would u please suggest me that where should i sent mail or how would i solve this problem? 
Besides my spouse and child are absolutely alright with VEVO. 
Regards
Faisal


----------



## Smah07 (Apr 9, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Couple of hours ago I have received a verification call from local embassy. They called my previous employer also. They talked with my HR and then ask for me. I also talked with them.
> Gods knows what will happen next.


Hi Tahanpaa,

Just wondering if you have any idea why they cross checked? Was there any discrepancies in your documents?

Did you check with your previous and current employer on what the embassy had asked? Did they call directly to the contact person's number or the company general phone number.

Thanks.


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what to do to get state sponsorship? Does my ielts score has any impact on getting the state sponsorship?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Smah07 said:


> Hi Tahanpaa,
> 
> Just wondering if you have any idea why they cross checked? Was there any discrepancies in your documents?
> 
> ...


They called on landline number. I think they randomly cross checked the employment. Fortunately I was that time in office and able to talked with the consulate after HR's conversation. My previous company HR also received the same phone on landline. She said as i performed there thats will be not a problem. But you know sometimes people no want do anything good for their past employee. Yet I believe her as nothing to do except this.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

hectorg said:


> Can anyone tell me what to do to get state sponsorship? Does my ielts score has any impact on getting the state sponsorship?


Not actually but some state required higher according to job code. By the way which state you looking for?


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

SA Adelaide


----------



## mfaisal_45 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello Arif, 
I got my grant on 8th April, 2015.

Thank you.

Regards


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

Has anyone applied or will be applying for ICT account manager?


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

Some useful info about the amount of money you can take from bangladesh while permanently moving to Austrlia.

https://www.facebook.com/magistrates.all.airports.bangladesh/posts/724309344334072

I am also pasting the post content here 

দেশী বিদেশী মুদ্রা সীমার পরিবর্তিত ভ্রমণ প্যাকেজ smile emoticon
শেষতক না পড়ে ঝামেলায় পড়লে করলে কিচ্ছু কমুনা grin emoticon
.............................................................
১. বাংলাদেশী মুদ্রা সীমা
আগমণ বা বহির্গমণকালে কোনরূপ ঘোষণা ছাড়া মাথাপিছু বাংলাদেশী মুদ্রায় সবোর্চ্চ ৫,০০০ টাকা সঙ্গে রাখতে পারবেন। বাংলাদেশী মুদ্রা পাসপোর্টে এন্ডডোর্স হয় না, মনে রাখবেন unsure emoticon
বর্ণিত সীমার অতিরিক্ত টাকা থাকলে, বহির্গমণকালে অবশ্যই ডিপার্টিং বন্দরের যেকোন অথরাইজড ডিলার/ব্যাংক থেকে বিদেশী মুদ্রায় কনভার্ট করে পাসপোর্টে এনডোর্স করে নিন, কারণ ৫০০০ টাকার অতিরিক্ত এক পয়সাও বহন করা যাবে না smile emoticon
২. বৈদেশিক মুদ্রা সীমা
ক) আগমনকালে যে কোন অংকের বৈদেশিক মুদ্রা সঙ্গে আনতে পারবেন, এনডোর্সমেন্টের বালাই নেই। বুঝেনইতো, যত বেশি আনবেন তত বেশি দেশের লাভ like emoticon তবে ৫,০০০ মার্কিন ডলার বা তার সমমূল্যের বৈদেশিক মুদ্রার অধিক হলে নির্ধারিত FMJ ফরমে শুল্ক কর্তৃপক্ষের নিকট ঘোষণা দিতে ভুলে গিয়ে বিপদে পইড়েন না smile emoticon ঘোষণায় পয়সা লাগে না tongue emoticon
খ) বহির্গমণকালে ‘ভ্রমণ কোটা’ অনুযায়ী বৈদেশিক মুদ্রা অবশ্যই পাসপোর্টে এনডোর্স করে নিবেন। এনডোর্সমেন্ট ছাড়া সিঙ্গেল পেনিও নেয়া যাবে না। তবে Diplomats/Privileged persons/UN personnel, Govt. officials travelling on official duties- এঁদের ক্ষেত্রে এনডোর্সমেন্ট না হলেও চলবে smile emoticon ফরেইনার ও এনআরবিগণ কিউতে থাকেন, পরে আসছি smile emoticon
ভ্রমণ কোটা
ব্যক্তিগতঃ
বার্ষিক ১২,০০০ মার্কিন ডলার বা সমমূল্যের বৈদেশিক মুদ্রা
>সার্কভুক্ত দেশ এবং মিয়ানমার = ৫,০০০ মার্কিন ডলার বা সমমূল্যের বৈদেশিক মুদ্রা
>বাংলাদেশ কর্তৃক স্বীকৃত অন্যান্য দেশ = ৭,০০০ মার্কিন ডলার বা সমমূল্যের বৈদেশিক মুদ্রা
একসাথে উপর্যুক্ত দু’প্রকারের দেশ ভ্রমণ করলে কত হবে? সাত আর পাঁচে যা হয় smile emoticon
চিকিৎসাজনিতঃ
ডাক্তারি কাগজপত্র প্রদর্শন সাপেক্ষে ১০,০০০ মার্কিন ডলার পর্যন্ত। তার অতিরিক্ত দরকার হলে বিনা-চিকিৎসায় মরার রিস্ক নেয়ার দরকার নেই। যেকোন অথরাইজড ব্যাংককে প্রয়োজনীয় কাজগপত্র দেখালেই বেঁচে যাবেন smile emoticon প্রয়োজন সাপেক্ষে অতিরিক্ত মুদ্রার অনুমোদন বাংলাদেশ ব্যাংক থেকে তাঁরাই নিবে দিবেন।
শিক্ষাজনিতঃ
ব্যক্তিগত ভ্রমণ কোটার সমান। তো টিউশন ফি, হোস্টেল ফি.. এগুলো নিয়ে টেনশনের কিছু নেই। ব্যাংকের মাধ্যমে প্রয়োজনীয় পরিমাণ মুদ্রা শিক্ষাপ্রতিষ্ঠানে আগেভাগেই জমা/পাঠিয়ে দিন। প্রবলেম সলভড smile emoticon
মাইগ্রেশনজনিত প্রথমবারঃ
ওয়েত্তুরি, এক কথা বলতে ভাল্লেগেনা বারবার । সেইম টু সেইম...ব্যক্তিগত ভ্রমণ smile emoticon
ব্যাবসায়িকঃ
উনারা আমাত্তে বেশি জানেন unsure emoticon
আর কোন “জনিত” বাদ গেলে আমি দায়ী নই। বাংলাদেশ ব্যাংকের ওয়েবসাইট ঘাটুন smile emoticon যাইহোক, দুষ্টুমি রেখে সিরিয়াস কথায় আসি। যেভাবেই ভ্রমনে যাননা কেন, প্রতি ভ্রমণে সাম্প্রতিক পরিবর্তিত ক্যাশ-হোল্ডিং-লিমিট মনোযোগসহ পড়বেন প্লিজ....
- মার্কিন ডলারে ৫০০০ + অবশিষ্ট প্রাপ্যতা, অন্য অবাধ বিমিনয় যোগ্য বৈদেশিক মুদ্রায়
- মার্কিন ডলার ছাড়া অন্য অবাধ বিমিনয় যোগ্য মুদ্রায় প্রাপ্যতার পুরোটায় smile emoticon খুব খুশী, না?? grin emoticon মার্কিন ডলারে এত রেস্ট্রিকশন কেন, কইতে পারি না frown emoticon
- এত খুশী হওয়ার কিছু নাই, এত্তে খুশির খবর আছে তাই smile emoticon ক্রেডিট/ডেবিট/প্রিপেইড কার্ডে নেয়া যাবে প্রাপ্যতার পুরোটাই, যেখানে মাকিন-অমার্কিন ডলারের কোনরূপ বাধানিষেধ নাই grin emoticon
১২ বছরের কম ছোট্ট সোনামনিদের মন খারাপ? ১০০ বছর বয়সীরাও যা পাবে, তার অর্ধেক...কম কী like emoticon
বৈদেশিক মুদ্রা পকেটে করে নেন আর হাতে করে নেন...পাসপোর্টে এনডোর্সমেন্ট মাস্ট। ভিসা টিকেট কাগজপত্র বাসায় ফেলে এসে বারবার ব্যাংকে লেফ্ট-রাইট করার মানে হয়না। আর ধরুন, বছরের প্রথম ভ্রমণেই লোভ সামালতে পারলেন না... মাশ-আল্লাহ, প্রাপ্যতার পুরোটা নিয়ে দিলেন রওয়ানা। ফিরে এসে দেখলেন কাজের কাজ কিছুই হল না... বেশির ভাগ মুদ্রাই পকেটে frown emoticon পরের ভ্রমণ খতম?? নাহ, দয়াকরে কার্বমার্কেটে না গিয়ে অব্যায়িত মুদ্রা অথরাইজড ডিলার/ব্যাংকে ক্যাশ করুন এবং রসিদ (এনক্যাশমেন্ট সার্টিফিকেট) সংগ্রহে রাখুন। পরবর্তি ভ্রমণে কোটা এডজাস্টমেন্টে ওটাই একমাত্র ভরসা smile emoticon
ফরেইনার, এনআরবিদের আসা-যাওয়ার ক্ষেত্রে বাংলাদেশি মুদ্রা সীমার শর্ত ছাড়া অন্য কোটা শর্ত খাটবেনা। যেই পরিমাণ বোইদেশিক মুদ্রা নিয়ে দেশে এসেছেন অনধিক সেই পরিমাণ অব্যায়িত মুদ্রা পাসপোর্টে এনডোর্স ছাড়াই নিয়ে যেতে পারবেন। আসার সময় ৫০০০ মার্কিন ডলার বা সমমূল্যের অতিরিক্ত হলে নির্ধারিত এফএমজে ফরমে আস্তে করে ডিক্লেয়ার করে আসবেন এবং যাবার সময় সেই ডিক্লেয়ার্ড ফরম বাসায় রেখে আইসেন না smile emoticon
স্থল, নৌ বা বিমান, যে কোন বন্দরের ক্ষেত্রেই একই নিয়ম প্রযোজ্য হইবেক smile emoticon
দুঃখিত, এত বড় লম্বা ইতিহাসের শেষ লাইন পর্যন্ত আপনাদের ধরে রাখার জন্য অনেক দুষ্টুমি করেছি, ইনফরমাল ল্যাংগুয়েজ ব্যবহার করেছি। 

Also keep their number saved in your mobile, they are very helpful and save passengers from harassing in Airport. You can find their numbers in their facebook page.

Hope this will be of help to someone.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

mfaisal_45 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I got my visa grant on 8th April, 2015. Al hum du lillah. But currently i am facing problem with my vevo account. there is an error. Consequently, I sent an email to them on 15th April 2015. But i did not get any reply till now. so would u please suggest me that where should i sent mail or how would i solve this problem?
> Besides my spouse and child are absolutely alright with VEVO.
> Regards
> Faisal


Are you still facing the problem? mine is solved. Please reply


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello seniors, I need an advise from you.I was the June 2014 lodgement 189 subclass applicant. I also completed my health examination on June 2014 which would be invalid on next month.Since still now I am waiting for grant, I am confused may be DIBP will ask for the second medical from me on the end of June. 

I also applied for Canada Immigration last year. Luckily visa office sent me passport request for visa stamping. But the problem is that Canada visa office may take 2 months or longer to send back me the passport. By this time, if DIBP ask me for 2nd medical, without passport, I will not be able to do my medical. 

In this situation, I need your advise can I do my 2nd medical without request of DIBP then send my passport to Canada visa office. If I can do that can I use the same medical form which was used for my first medical


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

arif.engg said:


> Hello seniors, I need an advise from you.I was the June 2014 lodgement 189 subclass applicant. I also completed my health examination on June 2014 which would be invalid on next month.Since still now I am waiting for grant, I am confused may be DIBP will ask for the second medical from me on the end of June.
> 
> I also applied for Canada Immigration last year. Luckily visa office sent me passport request for visa stamping. But the problem is that Canada visa office may take 2 months or longer to send back me the passport. By this time, if DIBP ask me for 2nd medical, without passport, I will not be able to do my medical.
> 
> In this situation, I need your advise can I do my 2nd medical without request of DIBP then send my passport to Canada visa office. If I can do that can I use the same medical form which was used for my first medical


Medical examination results can be extended for additional 6 months. If you get a request to redo your medicals, please kindly ask your CO to extend the validity of your previous one.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

thewall said:


> 5000 USD equiv AUD, when i came out.
> I bought from Forex, never endorse, why ruin your passport  . If u buy from Bank, they will probably reduce your Credit card endorsed amount (not a good idea), then will give u remaining limit for cash.
> 
> Have a look at *BB FAQ*


Can you please share in detail how did you do that? if confidential please pm me.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

*Transfer Money to NAB Account*

Hi everyone,

The members who have opened bank accounts with NAB Australia, can you please share how you transferred money to your account from BD?

Thanks


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The members who have opened bank accounts with NAB Australia, can you please share how you transferred money to your account from BD?
> 
> Thanks


hello.. i live abroad and sent money to my nab account via online. So my case is not relevant.

However, I just want to suggest you that, activate your online banking before any kind of fund transfer


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

olways said:


> Medical examination results can be extended for additional 6 months. If you get a request to redo your medicals, please kindly ask your CO to extend the validity of your previous one.


Thank you for your information. So I think that I should only request DIBP to extend medical validity for another 6 months, when they will ask for 2nd medical from me. Am I right?

From your signature, I found that you are July ' 13 applicant. Are you also waiting for grant or already granted.


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone before July 2014 application for 189, still is waiting for grant. Please share your experiences. We can minimum share our frustrating situation.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

arif.engg said:


> Anyone before July 2014 application for 189, still is waiting for grant. Please share your experiences. We can minimum share our frustrating situation.


Call dibp tomorrow morning and politely ask them you are going to arrange you 2nd pcc. Politely (I repeat) inform them you applied on june and 1 year is already finished. I hope something good will happen .


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Call dibp tomorrow morning and politely ask them you are going to arrange you 2nd pcc. Politely (I repeat) inform them you applied on june and 1 year is already finished. I hope something good will happen .


Thanks Apu. I have sent an email to DIBP on last Wednesday to inform them my health was finalized on June'2014. So should I again apply for health examination on next month? I think DIBP will give a reply on next week. Then I am planning to call them on the first week of June about PCC also as you advised.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

arif.engg said:


> Thanks Apu. I have sent an email to DIBP on last Wednesday to inform them my health was finalized on June'2014. So should I again apply for health examination on next month? I think DIBP will give a reply on next week. Then I am planning to call them on the first week of June about PCC also as you advised.


dont wait until next week. call them tomorrow. ask politely that you sent an email regarding the status about a week ago . ask them "should I arrange 2nd PCC, as it will be expired soon "


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Please contribute here for longer stay visa for parents 

https://www.change.org/p/hon-peter-...=signature_receipt&utm_campaign=new_signature


----------



## Haider21 (Nov 7, 2014)

When applying for PR or TR, does the location matter in any way? Is there more chance of getting PR or TR if I apply from Melbourne than from Sydney?


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Haider21 said:


> When applying for PR or TR, does the location matter in any way? Is there more chance of getting PR or TR if I apply from Melbourne than from Sydney?


Please share your profile in details. education, experience ielts score etc.


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

mfaisal_45 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I got my visa grant on 8th April, 2015. Al hum du lillah. But currently i am facing problem with my vevo account. there is an error. Consequently, I sent an email to them on 15th April 2015. But i did not get any reply till now. so would u please suggest me that where should i sent mail or how would i solve this problem?
> Besides my spouse and child are absolutely alright with VEVO.
> Regards
> Faisal


I had the similar problem with VEVO. Usually they took more time to update in VEVO. You just make sure that your Grant letter is with correct information. VEVO issue will not be a problem to entry in Australia. What you can do,just lodge a complain in VEVO system regarding your problem.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Dear fellows, 

Can anyone tell me the cheapest way of shipping clothes to sydney Australia. I preferer sea route as it is comparatively cheaper than cargo biman route. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the cheapest way of shipping clothes to sydney Australia. I preferer sea route as it is comparatively cheaper than cargo biman route. Anyone have any idea?


Hello... the cheapest way is to send from the government post office by ship. Any big post office can arrange this. It should take 30~60 days of shipment time. Just make sure, you do not sending anything valuable.


----------



## mahbub717 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi friends.
What is costing of medical for 189 in dhaka?
What medical test are performed?


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello to all,
Can any one please let me know, what's the best way to pay for Dibp fees from Bangladesh? I know it should be the credit card. But, i have limited limit and cant pay with that.
Is there any other alternative? 

Thanks, 
Iftekhar


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

BDT 3000 per applicant

Blood test, urine, eye test and xray



mahbub717 said:


> Hi friends.
> What is costing of medical for 189 in dhaka?
> What medical test are performed?


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

Dear all friends, 

Finally I have received grant today. Alhamdulillah

My timeline is as follows:

EOI invitation: 09 June 2014
Visa lodgement 189: 12 June 2014
Medical: June 25
PCC: Aug 25
Form 80: Aug 25
New born baby medical call: 01 Dec 2014
No additional documents was required
Visa grant: 18 May 2015


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

arif.engg said:


> Dear all friends,
> 
> Finally I have received grant today. Alhamdulillah
> 
> ...


Congratulations brother...


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

arif.engg said:


> Dear all friends,
> 
> Finally I have received grant today. Alhamdulillah
> 
> ...


Congrats Brother.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats



arif.engg said:


> Dear all friends,
> 
> Finally I have received grant today. Alhamdulillah
> 
> ...


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

*NAB Account Internet Banking*

Hi,

Has anyone opened an account with NAB *from Bangladesh* and successfully activated their Internet Banking? I received my NAB ID but when I tried to register for the Internet Banking, the Security Code SMS is never sent to my GP number.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone opened an account with NAB *from Bangladesh* and successfully activated their Internet Banking? I received my NAB ID but when I tried to register for the Internet Banking, the Security Code SMS is never sent to my GP number.


The security code is never sent to cell phone. You have to send them email and they will provide you with the security code. Another option is you can call them. If you check in the forum, nobody has ever received their code via sms from any country. Everybody (including me) sent them email and they sent the code within 4~5 working days.


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone opened an account with NAB *from Bangladesh* and successfully activated their Internet Banking? I received my NAB ID but when I tried to register for the Internet Banking, the Security Code SMS is never sent to my GP number.


I received my code to my Robi mobile. Make sure you provide the country code (+880) with your number. Or you can email them and they will send you the code within next couple of days.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

BDToAUS said:


> I received my code to my Robi mobile. Make sure you provide the country code (+880) with your number. Or you can email them and they will send you the code within next couple of days.


I provided with country code and I emailed them to reconfirm my number with their records and it was correct.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> The security code is never sent to cell phone. You have to send them email and they will provide you with the security code. Another option is you can call them. If you check in the forum, nobody has ever received their code via sms from any country. Everybody (including me) sent them email and they sent the code within 4~5 working days.


Did you email to this address [email protected]?


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

princeofdhaka said:


> I provided with country code and I emailed them to reconfirm my number with their records and it was correct.


Here is the instruction I received for registering Internet Banking. Please note that you have to actually 'activate' your account in person before you can do any transaction/fund transfer etc. If you are facing any issue I suppose you could email them. Contact email is written in the instruction below. They also have a phone number that you can call.

Hope this helps...




> Register for NAB Internet Banking
> 
> We would like to thank you again for choosing NAB as your bank in Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

BDToAUS said:


> Here is the instruction I received for registering Internet Banking. Please note that you have to actually 'activate' your account in person before you can do any transaction/fund transfer etc. If you are facing any issue I suppose you could email them. Contact email is written in the instruction below. They also have a phone number that you can call.
> 
> Hope this helps...












So I think stupid GP is blocking the SMS. :confused2:


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

@princeofdhaka > Did you receive the welcome letter from NAB? Like the one I posted earlier?


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

BDToAUS said:


> @princeofdhaka > Did you receive the welcome letter from NAB? Like the one I posted earlier?


Yes I received both Welcome Letter and Internet Banking registration letter containing NAB ID.


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

You can then email them with your NAB ID and let them know that you didn't receive the sms. They should be able to help you with that.


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

BDToAUS said:


> You can then email them with your NAB ID and let them know that you didn't receive the sms. They should be able to help you with that.


Yes I did bhai but their customer is either very stupid or brain dead. They replied saying please login to portal and send a message to the internet banking team!!


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

princeofdhaka said:


> Yes I did bhai but their customer is either very stupid or brain dead. They replied saying please login to portal and send a message to the internet banking team!!


In that case I'd suggest you give them a call and explain the issue you are facing. That might bring in better result. Or you can directly email your designated banker and and ask for his/her assistance.


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello Forum Members, 

I need an advise from you to take a big decision. I got my 189 grant on May 15,2015. My first entry date Nov 25,2015 and my visa valid until May 15,2020. I am planning to enter Australia on July 2015 and stay there 3-4 days and then directly go to Canada. I need to stay canada until December, 2019.Then I need to again return to Australia for permanently settlemant on January 2020. I am few afraid will it be granted to be permanently settle in Australia from January 2020 or there are few restriction.Please share your experiences.


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

arif.engg said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> I need an advise from you to take a big decision. I got my 189 grant on May 15,2015. My first entry date Nov 25,2015 and my visa valid until May 15,2020. I am planning to enter Australia on July 2015 and stay there 3-4 days and then directly go to Canada. I need to stay canada until December, 2019.Then I need to again return to Australia for permanently settlemant on January 2020. I am few afraid will it be granted to be permanently settle in Australia from January 2020 or there are few restriction.Please share your experiences.


PR lets you reside in Australia for an indefinite period. So if you come back to Australia before your visa expires, you can enter and live in Australia without any problem. But once your visa expires in May 2020, you will need a Resident Return visa in order to travel outside Australia.http://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/i...ts-do-i-need-to-come-back-into-australia.aspx 

There are some conditions to this visa. Please make sure you understand the conditions properly before making any long term plan. http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/155-157.aspx


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

*I am back after a long time!*

Hello Everyone!

Congratulations to all the Bangladeshis who got their grants recently. I was really busy for last few months, could get a chance to keep in touch with the forum friends. We are flying to Sydney on 5th June, 2015 by Singapore Airlines. I had a few last minute questions, please reply to my post if you guys can.

1. We are planning to stay in my uncle's home for a week or two. Is that possible to rent a house/unit within two weeks? I went through a few agent's websites, they ask for a lot of documents like payslip, documents from previous landlord etc. As we donot have those, how can we approach for those properties?

2. Is there any CV format for Developer Programmer that we should follow? or is it the same thing we use in Bangladesh?

3. Can anyone share the approximate monhly costing for two people living near Parramatta?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello BD Expats, is there any who is aware of PTE Academic exam. If so then please share your experience in this regard.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Congratulations to all the Bangladeshis who got their grants recently. I was really busy for last few months, could get a chance to keep in touch with the forum friends. We are flying to Sydney on 5th June, 2015 by Singapore Airlines. I had a few last minute questions, please reply to my post if you guys can.
> 
> ...


Hello Apu,
About the job hunt or CV, I am maintaining a thread. You will find the link in my signature. I think you should not follow the way we prepare cv in Bangladesh


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Hello Apu,
> About the job hunt or CV, I am maintaining a thread. You will find the link in my signature. I think you should not follow the way we prepare cv in Bangladesh


Thanks, I'll start following your thread.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

adnanvb said:


> Hello BD Expats, is there any who is aware of PTE Academic exam. If so then please share your experience in this regard.


Hello brother, 
you can follow this thread. it has all the information you need 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey Nice to see you here again. I already visited sydney in March 2015 and returned to BD. From my experience i can share-

1. Two weeks is possible to rent a house. But, best way is to employ your uncle to search a residence on behalf of you, so that the job get easier for you. YOu may read this fantastic article to get details about rentt a home.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/3509-list-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html

2. Regarding CV AFAIK, australian employers prefer local format. I am saying from my banking/accounting perspective. Though i heard that, it is applicable for all types of job segments.* Most importantly, USE Aus reference if anyone you know at your field.* It increases the probablity to get the calls for interview.

3. Approximately monthly costing is AUD 3000 for 2 people where 1500/1600 will be rent of your home. You can find details here- 

The Cost of Living in Sydney - Sydney Moving Guide

Cost of Living in Sydney. Prices in Sydney. Updated May 2015

Cost of Living in Sydney. Updated Prices May 2015.

Hope it will help you. 

Regards
bdapplicant



sumaya said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Congratulations to all the Bangladeshis who got their grants recently. I was really busy for last few months, could get a chance to keep in touch with the forum friends. We are flying to Sydney on 5th June, 2015 by Singapore Airlines. I had a few last minute questions, please reply to my post if you guys can.
> 
> ...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Thanks, I'll start following your thread.


You could also follow this link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...iting-australian-job-hunting.html#post1246831


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you so much! That was really helpful. My uncle already looked for a few places to rent on behalf of me, but the agents probably told him that unless we are there, he cannot rent those places on behalf. We have to physically inspect those places. We are short listing some other places from realestate.com so that we can arrange for an inspection once we are there. Anyways, thanks again! 



bdapplicant said:


> Hey Nice to see you here again. I already visited sydney in March 2015 and returned to BD. From my experience i can share-
> 
> 1. Two weeks is possible to rent a house. But, best way is to employ your uncle to search a residence on behalf of you, so that the job get easier for you. YOu may read this fantastic article to get details about rentt a home.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/3509-list-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

hey bro, whats up? have you secured any job yet?



mithu93ku said:


> You could also follow this link.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...iting-australian-job-hunting.html#post1246831


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> Hello BD Expats, is there any who is aware of PTE Academic exam. If so then please share your experience in this regard.


Sat for one last week. Got 20 points in my first attempt! I would highly recommend it over any other english tests, even if it means travelling to other countries just to sit for the exam.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> hey bro, whats up? have you secured any job yet?


Doing a course here. Hopefully start job search soon. How about you? Have moved to oz?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Bro, I just gave entry and returned to BD. Will permanently move next year.



mithu93ku said:


> Doing a course here. Hopefully start job search soon. How about you? Have moved to oz?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Bro, I just gave entry and returned to BD. Will permanently move next year.


When move permanently keep in mind your driver license have no longer validity as you have had your first entry. I am suffering from it. They count the entry date of Australia . So you have no right to drive with your overseas driver license for 3 or 6 months.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi. I m going to fly on 24th July by Singapore Airlines. My destination is brisbane and I have no relative there. Will it better for me to rent a shared house by airbnb for a week for initial stay in Brisbane? I need suggestions.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

MKIRESL said:


> Hi. I m going to fly on 24th July by Singapore Airlines. My destination is brisbane and I have no relative there. Will it better for me to rent a shared house by airbnb for a week for initial stay in Brisbane? I need suggestions.


Absolutely! Way cheaper and much more flexible, just make sure you go through the reviews, communicate your check in and check out times, refund policy, verified profile and security deposit amount. Once you arrive, take picture of the place for evidence, in case the other party files complain against you. 

There are few dodgy people in Airbnb, but most of them are nice and friendly people.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok. GOt the point. Thanks bro for the info 



mithu93ku said:


> When move permanently keep in mind your driver license have no longer validity as you have had your first entry. I am suffering from it. They count the entry date of Australia . So you have no right to drive with your overseas driver license for 3 or 6 months.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

They will ask the passport, not even your grant letter. For the safety keep the printed grant letters with you. Declare medicine and money over AUD 10,000 carried by a single person. Nothing else.


----------



## mu_ss (Jan 22, 2015)

bdapplicant said:


> They will ask the passport, not even your grant letter. For the safety keep the printed grant letters with you. Declare medicine and money over AUD 10,000 carried by a single person. Nothing else.


What about in BD airport? Whether in BD immigration officer will ask how much money one is going to carrying? How much AUD one can carry without declaration and what is the maximum limit of taking AUD with declaration?


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I got my HAP ID for medical. Could anyone please suggest what will be the best among the 3 suggested panel physicians in Bangladesh?

Regards,
Iftekhar


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

iftekhar109 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I got my HAP ID for medical. Could anyone please suggest what will be the best among the 3 suggested panel physicians in Bangladesh?
> 
> ...


Dear no one can say which one better as everybody have only one experience with. There is no chance for trial and error system. So how can we say this is the best. I can suggest you the most closest from your residence might be choose. 
Btw it not a major issue. Dont worry.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Visit doctor wahab's clinic. I did my one there. Go with 3000 taka for each person. Their service is good and promt. But phone the day before the visit day cause there are break during namaz and lunch. Try to go early in the morning if possible by 8 a.n.



iftekhar109 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I got my HAP ID for medical. Could anyone please suggest what will be the best among the 3 suggested panel physicians in Bangladesh?
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Usually BD airport ask for passport and grant letter. They see the endorsement at your passport if have any doubt then will ask and check you.

For travelling outside SARC, macimum yearly limit is USD 7000 for a person.

For one way journeyyou can take maximum 7000 *equavalent USD*. I am a banker so i am telling you in light of Bangladesh Bank guideline. Among 7000 USD, you maximum take 5000 USD cash and rest 2000 will be other applicable currency like Euro, CAD, AUD, GBP. 

Remember, money exchanges are not authorized to sell more than USD 1000. But, Bank can sell entire 5000 USD and rest 2000 equavalent other currency

But i am afraid except euro you can find AUD. I didnot find at my bank and another multinational bank where my wife works. 



mu_ss said:


> What about in BD airport? Whether in BD immigration officer will ask how much money one is going to carrying? How much AUD one can carry without declaration and what is the maximum limit of taking AUD with declaration?


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

bdapplicant said:


> Visit doctor wahab's clinic. I did my one there. Go with 3000 taka for each person. Their service is good and promt. But phone the day before the visit day cause there are break during namaz and lunch. Try to go early in the morning if possible by 8 a.n.


Thanks a ton 

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

*Can I travel with AUD cash rather than USD cash?*

Hi bdapplicant,
Thanks for the information.

But still I have some confusions. Can anyone clarify please?:

1) Is it possible to endorse AUD from any Bank? I don't want to do exchange my money twice (like from BDT -> USD -> AUD). I want to do BDT -> AUD directly. From which bank I can endorse AUD directly? SCB can?
2) Can I travel with AUD rather than USD in cash while traveling to AUS?
3) Can I travel with my whole AUD amount (equivalent to 7K USD max limit) in cash?

Thanks in advance.




bdapplicant said:


> Usually BD airport ask for passport and grant letter. They see the endorsement at your passport if have any doubt then will ask and check you.
> 
> For travelling outside SARC, macimum yearly limit is USD 7000 for a person.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Fact is AUD is rare to the banks. In fact, i did not find AUD at Bank. Even if you find, i doubt they will be able to endorse you the amount. You better talk with few banks whether they have AUD or not. But, i think no bank maintains AUD.

Best option is, someone known to you resides at Australia, you pay him/her family here and collect the equavalent amount at AUS after reaching there.



bd_noel said:


> Hi bdapplicant,
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> But still I have some confusions. Can anyone clarify please?:
> ...


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

did anyone get NSW ss 489 last week?


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Members,

I have some questions regarding Immi account.

1.In the first page it is written in the status "application received" last update 22 Apr 2015.Is this match with anyone and what does this mean?
2.In the second page In person 1,at the top of right corner it is written processing and in the type in the status of progress it is written in some documents received and in some documents recommended.
I am doing my process through a agent and i have submitted all the documents and some of them are still showing recommended.
Any suggestion and match with anybody with my members?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

diprain said:


> Congratulations


Congratulation.


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Has anyone applied for Spouse Visa (309) recently and still waiting for the Grant?


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

*Form 80*



suman.cuet said:


> Form80 is being shown as received on 6th Jan in my immi a/c


Hi bro,
i just want to know that in my immi account it is written "Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National" received 18.03.2015.Is this means Form 80?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

shameem said:


> Hi bro,
> i just want to know that in my immi account it is written "Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National" received 18.03.2015.Is this means Form 80?


No mate It meaning your PCC received.


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

*Immi account,is there any form 80 in the table of type?*



tahanpaa said:


> No mate It meaning your PCC received.



Dear bro,
Thanks for the reply.I am doing my case by an agent and submitted my required redument as per there request.I am a 489 ss NSW applicant.After go thorugh this tread i came to know that in immi account there is option of Form 80 uploaded.As per my agent request i have submitted our(me,my wife) form 80 and submitted to my agent on 25th March and submitted my PCC on 18th March,15.In my immi account "Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National" means PCC is showing received on 18.03.15 but i could not find anything in the type like Form 80.My question is in the type is there any option like Form 80?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

shameem said:


> Dear bro,
> Thanks for the reply.I am doing my case by an agent and submitted my required redument as per there request.I am a 489 ss NSW applicant.After go thorugh this tread i came to know that in immi account there is option of Form 80 uploaded.As per my agent request i have submitted our(me,my wife) form 80 and submitted to my agent on 25th March and submitted my PCC on 18th March,15.In my immi account "Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National" means PCC is showing received on 18.03.15 but i could not find anything in the type like Form 80.My question is in the type is there any option like Form 80?


Of course you should find it on attached document list if you did so.


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Of course you should find it on attached document list if you did so.


Type

Date

Progress

Action

Birth or Age, Evidence of - Birth Certificate	23/02/2015	Received	
Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National	18/03/2015	Received	
Language Ability - English, Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS)	23/02/2015	Received	
Photograph - Passport - Photograph - Passport	23/02/2015	Received	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Academic Transcripts	23/02/2015	Received	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc)	23/02/2015	Received	
Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment	23/02/2015	Received	
Travel Document - Passport	23/02/2015	Received	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Payslip	23/02/2015	Received	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)	23/02/2015	Received	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Work Reference	23/02/2015	Received	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	23/02/2015	Received	
Address - Residential, Evidence of Recommended	
Health, Evidence of Recommended	
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of Recommended	
Relationship - Relative, Evidence of Recommended	
Study, Evidence of Recommended	
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended

Its look like above.There is nothing like Form 80.Can you give me any idea?


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

Does anyone have any idea about what changes are coming on 1st July on Aus SOL?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

There is no Form 80 in your uploaded documents. 




shameem said:


> Type
> 
> Date
> 
> ...


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

shameem said:


> Type
> 
> Date
> 
> ...


No your agent didn't uploaded Form 80. If you are unlucky then it will take more time than normal one as VPO may ask for this as we are in high risk level country.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Individual Ielts score 6.5 will add any point apart from eligibility?


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Regarding the Citizenship grant date for parents,
What should i write for the person which birth year is 1952, but Bangladesh got independence in 1971? What should be the Citizenship type?

Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Salam Brothers & Sisters,

How you doing? I hope all are well at your end.

I have a quick question, my sister is applying to Engineers Australia for her assessment where she need to submit the reference letter. However one of the company she worked for doesn't operate in Bangladesh any more but she has her reference person working for the mother company in other country. So I was wondering:

1. Should she still get the reference in the letter head of obsolete company in Bangladesh?
2. Or Should she try to get the reference on the mother company letter head?
3. Or get the reference letter on back date? (sneaky way )

Any suggestion?

Also if anyone need any input on Sydney - please let me know. It's been 1 year and 4 months and i'm absolutely loving it!!

Regards
Sahrear


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> No your agent didn't uploaded Form 80. If you are unlucky then it will take more time than normal one as VPO may ask for this as we are in high risk level country.


Dear brother,
I have discussed the matter with my Agent and they told me that though i have submitted form 80 on 24th may and in my immi account it's showing that the last update date is 22 April so CO might not uploaded it but it has received and it's ok.I have also discussed the matter with my another mate who has recently got grant through this agent and he also told me the same so i am little bit tense free now.I feel we those are waiting for the VISA will got a positive result in the month of July Insh Allah.

cheers


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Usually BD airport ask for passport and grant letter. They see the endorsement at your passport if have any doubt then will ask and check you.
> 
> For travelling outside SARC, macimum yearly limit is USD 7000 for a person.
> 
> ...


i was about to ask the same question. thanks bdapplicant for the useful informations.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with Engineer's Australia ?

I have applied CDR path. Done my bachelor's from NSU.

Will EA give bachelor recognition or associated degree ?
Can i claim 15 points with associated deg ?


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Does anyone have experience with Engineer's Australia ?
> 
> I have applied CDR path. Done my bachelor's from NSU.
> 
> ...


Dear Murshed vhai,

With NSU Bsc I got EA approval of professional engineer in 2012. I don't know about the current situation. Your IELTS score is good.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Dear Abdul bhai,

Did you get bachelor degree recognition ? Have you claimed 15 points for education?


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Dear Abdul bhai,
> 
> Did you get bachelor degree recognition ? Have you claimed 15 points for education?


Yes I got it. Actually I did that with an agent.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Abul_bd said:


> Yes I got it. Actually I did that with an agent.


Thts great..but u had done it in 2012...
It seems its a new rule where they dont recognises pvt uni degree...
Anyway lets hope for the best....
Which nsu batch were you in ?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I heard it depends on the credit. Someone from AIUB with 130 credits got Diploma equavlent whereas other from AIUB with 145 credit got bachelor equavalent.



nmurshed said:


> Thts great..but u had done it in 2012...
> It seems its a new rule where they dont recognises pvt uni degree...
> Anyway lets hope for the best....
> Which nsu batch were you in ?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Great !!
My credit counted is 129 only 

Total credit passed 135 ( 6cr not counted) but present in transcript.

Not sure what I get


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

*tahanpaa*



tahanpaa said:


> Dear no one can say which one better as everybody have only one experience with. There is no chance for trial and error system. So how can we say this is the best. I can suggest you the most closest from your residence might be choose.
> Btw it not a major issue. Dont worry.


dear tahanpaa,
I got my verification call on 28th June.Do you thing after that is there formalities or they will grant the Visa ?I have also lodged my Visa on 15th February.Both of we are waiting for the Visa for a long time:juggle:.Do you have any update regarding your case?:noidea:

Cheers.:boxing:


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Thts great..but u had done it in 2012...
> It seems its a new rule where they dont recognises pvt uni degree...
> Anyway lets hope for the best....
> Which nsu batch were you in ?


I'm not updated about new rule for pvt unis.Seems like i'm lucky.I did it very long time back and then stopped thinking of AU and again now I'm thinking of going.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks to Almighty!
Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
But when I opened it It was three Platinum Mail for me.
Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three Platinum Mail for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


congratulation.Is it 489 ss ?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

shameem said:


> congratulation.Is it 489 ss ?


No its 190


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

Dear Mates,
Alhamdulillah.I have got the golden grant mail today.....:second:

Pray for all my mates for their success also...


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi shameem 
Congrats !

Have you done your undergrad in Bangladesh ? which uni ?
What was you EA outcome ?


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three Platinum Mail for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> ...


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Hi shameem
> Congrats !
> 
> Have you done your undergrad in Bangladesh ? which uni ?
> What was you EA outcome ?


Thanks nmurshed,

Yes i have done my undergrad in bangladesh.I did from public university in EEE.My EA out come was professional Engineer.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

oh ok. 
I have done from private...waiting for EA outcome.

Realli worried !


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Dear members,

Hope you all are doing well.I have reached Sydney last month.Everything is going fine Alhamdulillah except the weather.its too cold here.

I have a question for my friend:
Is Architect from AIUB having 1 year of experience is eligible to apply for PR? I will look forward to hear from you soon.Thanks in advance


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Finally we got the GRANT today.

Many many thanks for all of your support.

Can you please suggest, about the VISA label? Is it required/recommended?

My experience with BD immigration is not good, they always ask unnecessary questions even if they see the VISA grant in passport.


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

blehill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally we got the GRANT today.
> 
> ...


Many many congratulation blehill,

So far as i know ,only we need to carry the passport and the grant letter when we will face the BD immigration.

cheers.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

shameem said:


> Many many congratulation blehill,
> 
> So far as i know ,only we need to carry the passport and the grant letter when we will face the BD immigration.
> 
> cheers.


Thanks! 

Btw, when are u moving?


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

*blehill*



blehill said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Btw, when are u moving?


I am planning to move on Nevember.when you are planning to move?R u planing to move with ur family or alone.?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey bro, what about job? Have you secured any job yet?



EEE_power said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.I have reached Sydney last month.Everything is going fine Alhamdulillah except the weather.its too cold here.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey warm congrats.
No need to have VISA level. I crossed imigration without any hastle. Have hardcopy of VISA grant letter. 



blehill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally we got the GRANT today.
> 
> ...


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

shameem said:


> I am planning to move on Nevember.when you are planning to move?R u planing to move with ur family or alone.?


I also planning for November


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your suggestions.

Me and My partner will be moving. We have planned to move on Jan/Feb.

Is there any reason for selecting November? I mean will it be easy for securing job/rentals?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Job market is dry from Mid November to Mid January due to chrismas. 



blehill said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions.
> 
> Me and My partner will be moving. We have planned to move on Jan/Feb.
> 
> Is there any reason for selecting November? I mean will it be easy for securing job/rentals?


----------



## Smah07 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi guys,
Can anyone tel me how long it may take for grant after medical?
I lodged 190 NSW in May 2015. Received medical call in June 2015. Completed medical on 30th June.
Thanks.


----------



## Waiting21.7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi All,

Can anyone provide me the contact number of GSM team Brisbane/Adelaide......

Thanks in advance


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

+61731367000



waiting21.7 said:


> hi all,
> 
> can anyone provide me the contact number of gsm team brisbane/adelaide......
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

There is no specific timeline. There are instances, after 1st medical expres 1 year, individuals receive call for 2nd time. This sometimes happens with High Risk countries. Better you contact with DIBP regarding progress of your application very gently.



Smah07 said:


> Hi guys,
> Can anyone tel me how long it may take for grant after medical?
> I lodged 190 NSW in May 2015. Received medical call in June 2015. Completed medical on 30th June.
> Thanks.


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

*How to transfer money in AUS from BD?*

Dear all,
I will be moving permanently from BD to Sydney at the end of this month with family.

Please advice me what are the LEGAL ways to carry money to AUS. 
I heard I can't endorse AUD. In that case I guess I need to endorse USD. If USD then in which format (cash or Travelers Cheques ) should I endorse to minimize the conversion rate/cost? I don't have international credit cards.
Need experts advice.


----------



## letSmove (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Friends, 

Could you please help how to inform status change to DIBP after getting grant?


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Your immi account status will be displayer as Granted instead of Processing. Sometimes, it takes time the status get changed thoug grant letter is sent to your mail inbox. You can talk with Dibp or email them for your comfort.


----------



## letSmove (Dec 28, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> Your immi account status will be displayer as Granted instead of Processing. Sometimes, it takes time the status get changed thoug grant letter is sent to your mail inbox. You can talk with Dibp or email them for your comfort.


Hi,

I have got the grant in October last year. I also had my first entry in last april. I would like to inform my marital status change to DIBP. Any idea how to do that?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You don't need to inform DIBP of your status after the grant.

Girl Aussie



letSmove said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the grant in October last year. I also had my first entry in last april. I would like to inform my marital status change to DIBP. Any idea how to do that?


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Hey bro, what about job? Have you secured any job yet?


My husband got job in his field...me attending interviews only


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

*Need some advises from seniors*

I am an electrical engineer working in UAE around 14 years now.I got degree from CUET in 2001.My Ielts score-L-6.5,R-8,W-6.5,S-6.5,I applied for assessment in EA in 14 th may-2015 waiting for outcome,expected within august-2015.My age will be 40 in 1st may 2016 then my points will be 45.
In this situation what will be my best visa options.Now I have 55 points without state/regional nomination.
1.With in this above time frame and Ielts scores which visa is suitable for me 190 or 489 ?.
2.Upto which time points is factor in invitation time or visa grant time?
3.If I got invitation before 1st may 2016 then after that any issue about my age?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

1.With in this above time frame and Ielts scores which visa is suitable for me 190 or 489 ?.
*190/489 in NSW only*
2.Upto which time points is factor in invitation time or visa grant time? 
*At invitation only *
3.If I got invitation before 1st may 2016 then after that any issue about my age?

*No issue , have to apply within 60 days.*


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> 1.With in this above time frame and Ielts scores which visa is suitable for me 190 or 489 ?.
> *190/489 in NSW only*
> 2.Upto which time points is factor in invitation time or visa grant time?
> *At invitation only *
> ...


Thank you for your kind reply.My first question was within above time frame & IELTS scores I have chance to get invitation for 190 ? or I will apply both 190 & 489 nsw to save time.


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

Any body has landed with SS 489 VISA? ( Northern Inland)?


----------



## remon0611 (Jul 20, 2015)

starting my journey on d road of my ......lane:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

alam1976 said:


> Thank you for your kind reply.My first question was within above time frame & IELTS scores I have chance to get invitation for 190 ? or I will apply both 190 & 489 nsw to save time.


you have great chance to get invitation for 190. It is unwise to apply for both 190 and 489.


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> you have great chance to get invitation for 190. It is unwise to apply for both 190 and 489.


Thank you for ur reply,I will follow ur advice.


----------



## raj_07 (May 15, 2015)

Dear BD Experts,

I need your valuable suggestion.Today I clear the PTE exam and secure 10 point. Currently I have 65 points and I like to apply for Systems Analyst 261112. But I need your suggestion for the followings:-

1) Which will be the best option to apply 189 or 190. I heard that it will take more time for 189 as we are resided at high risk country status. 

2) My current passport will be expired on 14th March,2016. Should I go for new password as MR passport is not possible to renew.

3) Is it possible to apply both for 189 and 190. If yes, then will it allow to get invitation of 189 if I already have the 190 invitation.

4) Cuurently, I have preference to apply NSW as my younger brother lives in there. However, my IT frnds in Aus suggest me to go for 189 to get more job opportunity. 

Please suggest , according to your suggestion I will update my points in EOI either in 189 or 190.

Thanks in adv.
Raj


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

EEE_power said:


> My husband got job in his field...me attending interviews only


What things should do first after arriving there. Could you please suggest us in details. I am planning to move on September with my wife and 2 years old son towards Brisbane.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone already in Australia has experience living in caravan?


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

*About assessment and nsw invitation.*



mithu93ku said:


> you have great chance to get invitation for 190. It is unwise to apply for both 190 and 489.


Dear brother, recently(23.07.2015) I got assessment outcome from EA as an Engineering Technologist ,Skill level-1, instead of Electrical Engineer.Same day I submitted my EOI with 60 points with nsw nomination.

What is my chance getting invitation from NSW according to your knowledge?


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

alam1976 said:


> Dear brother, recently(23.07.2015) I got assessment outcome from EA as an Engineering Technologist ,Skill level-1, instead of Electrical Engineer.Same day I submitted my EOI with 60 points with nsw nomination.
> 
> What is my chance getting invitation from NSW according to your knowledge?


Hi alam1976, care to put in a signature with your timeline, it will be a great help to others.

Very slim chance of getting an invite anytime soon if you are applying with 60 (55+5), in my experience it will take anywhere from 6 months to a year even. See my signature for reference.

If you are in a hurry, why not try to increase your score with English.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi experts,
Can anyone share approximate timeline for receiving the grant letter after lodging 489 SS visa in DIBP.

I have applied for 489 state sponsorship visa in Orana NSW on 19th June 2015.All my docs were uploaded in 20th June 2015. My medical and PCC is done on 4th July 2015 and documents uploaded on 5th july.

Can anyone please share when CO will be assigned. Also after final outcome how much time they will give for entry in Orana. Also is there any link where I can check visa application status online.


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi experts,
Can anyone share approximate timeline for receiving the grant letter after lodging 489 SS visa in DIBP.
1.As per www.immi.gov.aus,it is wrtten that the standard time period is 3 months but it depends case to case.Some lucky person get direct grant and some get grant after CO allocation.It took near about 5 months in my case and i know a person from BUET got VISA within one week after application.However,it's better to keep patience for at least 3 to 5 months.

I have applied for 489 state sponsorship visa in Orana NSW on 19th June 2015.All my docs were uploaded in 20th June 2015. My medical and PCC is done on 4th July 2015 and documents uploaded on 5th july.

2.In ur case if u have uploaded all necessary documents there is a chance to get direct grant.

Can anyone please share when CO will be assigned. Also after final outcome how much time they will give for entry in Orana. Also is there any link where I can check visa application status online. 
3.Co will be assigned within one month.Date of entry may related with the date of PCC expired means till the validation of PCC.Yes u can check ur VISA status through immiaccount.At first go to www.immi.gov.aus and open a immiaccount and import ur imformation by providing ur TRN number.It will not conflict with ur agent account.

thanks.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

shameem said:


> Hi experts,
> Can anyone share approximate timeline for receiving the grant letter after lodging 489 SS visa in DIBP.
> 1.As per www.immi.gov.aus,it is wrtten that the standard time period is 3 months but it depends case to case.Some lucky person get direct grant and some get grant after CO allocation.It took near about 5 months in my case and i know a person from BUET got VISA within one week after application.However,it's better to keep patience for at least 3 to 5 months.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Amdad1975 said:


> Thank you for the information.


Dear Amdad,

I submitted my EOI 24th July with 65 points and expecting to have invitation by next round(7th September) according to pro-data basis. However, I have an query regarding the validation of my spouse IELTS expire date.

My wife has given the IELTS at 9th September, 2014 . According to immi site, spouse IELTS should be valid for one year. Now, if I will get the invitation and apply mid of September, do my wife need to participate in IELTS exam again.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Amdad,
> 
> I submitted my EOI 24th July with 65 points and expecting to have invitation by next round(7th September) according to pro-data basis. However, I have an query regarding the validation of my spouse IELTS expire date.
> 
> ...


During EOI your points will be calculated and you will receive offer letter from the state with the total points.
Also IELTS validity stays upto two years so I guess no need to give ielts again.

Thanks


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> What things should do first after arriving there. Could you please suggest us in details. I am planning to move on September with my wife and 2 years old son towards Brisbane.


Apply for TFN,Bank account before going centralink and then go to centralink,don't forget to ask for temporary medicare card.Original one will be sent to your address later.
Ask for parental claim as you have child.
They will also give suggestion about job and maybe tag you with few agencies.
You can go through job descriptions match with your experience and enrich your CV with those keywords.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH (Feb 24, 2014)

Dear All,

Got Australian PR this wednesday after a year long wait, just updated my signature for your reference. Hope to see you soon who are already at Australia and best of luck and wishing quickest grants for those who haven't made it yet.:tea::first:


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got Australian PR this wednesday after a year long wait, just updated my signature for your reference. Hope to see you soon who are already at Australia and best of luck and wishing quickest grants for those who haven't made it yet.:tea::first:


congrats............


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi All, 

Apart from housing cost, what would be an average expense/month for a family of 3 [child aged 10] living in Sydney?

I know it varies on lot of factors, still would like to get some idea from fellow deshis living in Sydney. Will AUD 1000/month cover costs like food, groceries, utilities, phones, internets etc?

Would like to get some feedback. I am asking in this thread, since being from BD, a lot of factors [food habit etc] will be common in general.

Thanks.


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

*ILovemybangladesh*



ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got Australian PR this wednesday after a year long wait, just updated my signature for your reference. Hope to see you soon who are already at Australia and best of luck and wishing quickest grants for those who haven't made it yet.:tea::first:


Dear IlovemyBangladesh,
Congratulation.I am also planning to move on december so have you booked your ticket yet.However,have you manage your accommodation problem?

Thanks


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

shameem said:


> Dear IlovemyBangladesh,
> Congratulation.I am also planning to move on december so have you booked your ticket yet.However,have you manage your accommodation problem?
> 
> Thanks


Job verification:28.06.15.

How they verified !


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey all, really disappointed !!

EA has recognized my NSU bachelor degree as Advanced Diploma !! Really Really disappointing !


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

*Azimcuet01*



azimcuetcse01 said:


> Job verification:28.06.15.
> 
> How they verified !


Dear Azimcuetcse01,

Job verification is a random process.They call to your line manager regarding the information that you have already provided during the VISA application.Don't worry about that.BTW i thing you are from cuet.Can you pls provide ur Skype ID or cell number in PM.I would like to talk with you.Best of luck.

Cheers.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Any Idea about the current job scope in NSW for 'IP/MPLS/Datacom Engineer" ?


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, 

Can anyone confirm if AUD 1000/month cover things like Food, Grocery, Utilities [Power + Internet + Gas etc] for a family of 3 [Child 10 years old] staying in Sydney? I am trying to get an idea about average monthly cost excluding the Rent. I already have idea about Rent.

I know it varies for individuals, but would still like to get an idea about the average. Is $1000 inside average range or too low/high?

Any feedback from people settled in Sydney would be greatly appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## sohel003 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dear All,
I was a silent observer of this forum. After getting 189 visa , I moved to Australia 1st May . I stayed with my friend first 3 days. Then moved to a house with some of Bangladeshi brothers. Then I started searching for job in my field: IT field. I went through some phone interviews. Then some face to face interviews. Finally managed a job in a company in my field. I stared my job from 1st July. All praise belong to Allah. 

So far it is going well. The main obstacle , I am facing is language barrier. It is very difficult to understand them and also speak with the native person fluently. Otherwise, You will find everything well except the flavour of our land . 

If anybody wanna come to Australia from IT background, I suggest to come to Sydney. In Melbourne, there are very limited job facilities in IT field.. But overall job condition in Australia is good for IT person ,worked in reputed companies in Bangladesh. For other background, I am sorry to say that job field is 50-50. But I believe if someone intend to do something good, Allah help him.

Good wish for all of you. May Allah be with you.

---Abu Sayed (Sohel)


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

sohel003 said:


> Dear All,
> I was a silent observer of this forum. After getting 189 visa , I moved to Australia 1st May . I stayed with my friend first 3 days. Then moved to a house with some of Bangladeshi brothers. Then I started searching for job in my field: IT field. I went through some phone interviews. Then some face to face interviews. Finally managed a job in a company in my field. I stared my job from 1st July. All praise belong to Allah.
> 
> So far it is going well. The main obstacle , I am facing is language barrier. It is very difficult to understand them and also speak with the native person fluently. Otherwise, You will find everything well except the flavour of our land .
> ...


Any idea about Agricultural job market in Australia? I am planning to move October towards Brisbane.


----------



## maheen007 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi guys, I am a first time poster here so please spare me if I am posting in the wrong thread or such.

I'll start off with some details about myself. 

Points: 65 (Age-25, IELTS-20, Qualifications-15, Australian Study Req- 5 )
IELTS- 24/07/2015
(Academic Version)
Listening-8.5
Reading-8.5
Speaking-8.5
Writing-8.0

CA Assessment Lodged- 03/08/2015
(External Auditor)

CA Assessment Approved-12/08/2015

EOI Lodged-12/08/2015 
(190) 65+5 points

(189) 65 points

NSW State Nomination Invitation-28/08/2015

So basically I got an invite from NSW yesterday to apply for the State Nomination. However I have another EOI for the 189 subclass. My queries are:

a)If I were to go with the 190 subclass, how long does it usually take to get the NSW State approval? (The website says 90 days but most people are telling me it does not take that long, is that true?)

b)If I were to wait for the 7th September invitation round, will my other EOI for the 189 subclass still be under consideration?

c)Will it be quicker if I apply for State Approval and go ahead with this EOI or wait for the 7th September round and then apply with that EOI?

d)I haven't shown any work experience for my EOIs, do I still need to submit a CV for the State application?

e)If you were in my shoes,would you go through with the NSW State process, or wait for the 7th September round and go with that one?

f)My student visa expires on the 30th of September, what are the odds of me being able to apply for either 189 or 190 visa before that date? (I mean,do I have to apply for the 485 visa?)

g) Are the actual processing timeframes different for onshore & offshore applications for the 189 & 190 visas?

h)If I do lodge an offshore application, can I also apply for a tourist visa to attend my graduation ceremony on 11/11/2015? Or is an onshore application the only way to make sure I can attend my graduation ceremony?

I am currently interning in Bangladesh and I would like to complete my internship hence my queries about the offshore application. Furthermore, I have come so far without any help but I am very confused about which visa to go for now, so any advice from experienced people would be helpful.

Thanks in advance for any sort of help.


----------



## sohel003 (Mar 21, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> Any idea about Agricultural job market in Australia? I am planning to move October towards Brisbane.


Sorry.. I don't have enough idea in this sector. But I believe there should be good market in this field as it is a very growing field here ..


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

Congratulations. I sent you a PM. Please check your inbox.




sohel003 said:


> Dear All,
> I was a silent observer of this forum. After getting 189 visa , I moved to Australia 1st May . I stayed with my friend first 3 days. Then moved to a house with some of Bangladeshi brothers. Then I started searching for job in my field: IT field. I went through some phone interviews. Then some face to face interviews. Finally managed a job in a company in my field. I stared my job from 1st July. All praise belong to Allah.
> 
> So far it is going well. The main obstacle , I am facing is language barrier. It is very difficult to understand them and also speak with the native person fluently. Otherwise, You will find everything well except the flavour of our land .
> ...


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow!!
I didnt know we had a thread for ourselves !!


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Wow!!
> I didnt know we had a thread for ourselves !!


Yes, we do have but not so active as usual.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Guys
What is the usual processing time for Bangladeshi applicants applying on 189 Visa.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

aafarup said:


> Guys
> What is the usual processing time for Bangladeshi applicants applying on 189 Visa.


Hello aafarup,

So far my understanding checking the past post, for 189 it will take 9~16 months where as 190 is quite fast 4~12months. However, time duration is differ for onshore and offshore applicant.


----------



## Lonely rider (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi nmurshed 

Why they gave you Advanced Diploma? Have they given any explanation/s. Was it for CDR or other things?


----------



## Lonely rider (Sep 9, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Hey all, really disappointed !!
> 
> EA has recognized my NSU bachelor degree as Advanced Diploma !! Really Really disappointing !





Lonely rider said:


> Hi nmurshed
> 
> Why they gave you Advanced Diploma? Have they given any explanation/s. Was it for CDR or other things?


As I am going to apply in EA. I'm from Shahjala University.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello aafarup,
> 
> So far my understanding checking the past post, for 189 it will take 9~16 months where as 190 is quite fast 4~12months. However, time duration is differ for onshore and offshore applicant.


9-16 months !!!!!

Indian and Chinese are getting withing 3-4 months


----------



## hafiza (Dec 14, 2014)

To azimcuetcse01.. brother.. from September 2014 i have seen two people got their 189 visa within 2 months.. I myself got the visa in 4 months.. so I think you can't be sure when will you get it..


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

hafiza said:


> To azimcuetcse01.. brother.. from September 2014 i have seen two people got their 189 visa within 2 months.. I myself got the visa in 4 months.. so I think you can't be sure when will you get it..


Congratulations Hafiza for your grant.

Applied on 14-July, front loaded all documents (Medical, PCC, Form-80) but no sign of CO


----------



## im.rubel (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear members,

I am from Bangladesh. Getting ready for ACS skill assessment. The first 2 companies that I worked for does not exist officially. Thus, I will need to collect Statutory Declaration from my ex-colleagues.

Do I need to do in stamp paper? If anyone of you had to prepare this for ACS please share your experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

*PTE Academic Exam*

Good news BD expats,

PTE academic exam is now available in Dhaka, Bangladesh. Detail Address is, 


TUV SUD Bangladesh Pvt. Ltd.
Level 14, Update Tower,
01 Shajalal Avenue, Sector- 06
Uttara Model Town
Dhaka 1230
Bangladesh 
Phone: +88 02 58954115


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> Good news BD expats,
> 
> PTE academic exam is now available in Dhaka, Bangladesh. Detail Address is,
> 
> ...


Thanks bro...

Do you think PTE is easier then IELTS


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

bdtomas said:


> Thanks bro...
> 
> Do you think PTE is easier then IELTS


Thats what Expats in this group telling us


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Thanks bro...
> 
> Do you think PTE is easier then IELTS


Not so sure about it.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

adnanvb said:


> Not so sure about it.


Its depend according to your strength and weakness. My personal view, PTE is better than IELTS due to two reasons Firstly it is more easy to get the desire written score in PTE but you need moderate typo speed. Secondly, I am more comfortable to practice and participate the exam by using computer.

More importantly, I failed to gain 7 in IELTS twice for .5 in written where I secure all band 7 in PTE more easily. If it is true about the PTE test centre in Bangladesh then it is very good news for us. 
During my time, the main hindrance for us(Bangladeshi) to participate the exam in kolkata which was the nearest one for us, otherwise PTE is far better choice compare with IELTS.

Visit this post for better understanding and materials suggestion.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/675537-pte-academic-ielts-again.html

thanks


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

adnanvb said:


> Good news BD expats,
> 
> PTE academic exam is now available in Dhaka, Bangladesh. Detail Address is,
> 
> ...


Thanks brother,
I think you have provided a very important information for all of us.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi,

For all the PTE candidates, you can visit this post. General post for PTE experience, suggestion and materials.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-449.html

thanks


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, today I woke up to three grant letters inboxed to my email. It was a direct grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

fzrashid said:


> Hi everyone, today I woke up to three grant letters inboxed to my email. It was a direct grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Fahme


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

aafarup said:


> Congrats Fahme



Thanksss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Heartiest congratulations to all who are receiving grants. And also best wishes for all who are waiting for the grant just like me.
Me along with my family have lodged 489 SS visa in Orana NSW in 19th June as Electrical Engineer. My job verification is also done couple of weeks earlier but still waiting for the grant. 
As I have applied through an agent and do not have any direct communication with my CO. My agent is telling its normal process and I have to wait. Also CO didn't want any additional documents.
Can anyone suggest if I want to talk with DIBP which number will I call to know the update. As my 3 months time will elapse on 19th September.
Thanks


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Amdad1975 said:


> Heartiest congratulations to all who are receiving grants. And also best wishes for all who are waiting for the grant just like me.
> Me along with my family have lodged 489 SS visa in Orana NSW in 19th June as Electrical Engineer. My job verification is also done couple of weeks earlier but still waiting for the grant.
> As I have applied through an agent and do not have any direct communication with my CO. My agent is telling its normal process and I have to wait. Also CO didn't want any additional documents.
> Can anyone suggest if I want to talk with DIBP which number will I call to know the update. As my 3 months time will elapse on 19th September.
> Thanks


Try this number, I have called them yesterday to know my 189 application status.
+61 73136 7000


Could you please tell me how your job was verified? Anybody visited your office or simple by call/email!


----------



## asheque.ahsan (Sep 17, 2015)

shameem said:


> azimcuetcse01 said:
> 
> 
> > Job verification:28.06.15.
> ...



Brother, they have communicated my company, not sure whether line manager or HR, but my company is reluctant to provide any response for job verification. As I have been working there as 3rd party contract thus, they have problem with verification from their end. How will it impact the decision of CO? I am really worried.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

asheque.ahsan said:


> Brother, they have communicated my company, not sure whether line manager or HR, but my company is reluctant to provide any response for job verification. As I have been working there as 3rd party contract thus, they have problem with verification from their end. How will it impact the decision of CO? I am really worried.


Brother,

If CO got negative feedback from your employer then it's not a good news. We are already in the highrisk category.

Contact with HR/LineManager and request them to cooperate.

Alternatively, you may give GSM team a call to know about the current status.

ALL THE BEST


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Dear All,
With Almighty's blessings I have received grant this morning. Still didn't receive the grant letter but my agent called and told me that the application status has been changed to "Granted". Also I can check my grant letter from Vevo online. Thank you all for your support and suggestions.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Amdad1975 said:


> Dear All,
> With Almighty's blessings I have received grant this morning. Still didn't receive the grant letter but my agent called and told me that the application status has been changed to "Granted". Also I can check my grant letter from Vevo online. Thank you all for your support and suggestions.


Congrats..........


----------



## tabassumtaba (Sep 11, 2015)

I think COs take more time to process a Bangladeshi file than an Indian even a Pakistani file. Frustrated


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello tabassumtaba,

Can you share your time line, please. do you have any general statistical data regarding the observation. Currently, I am waiting for NSW invitation and expecting to apply soon.

Kindly share your experience so far!

thanks



tabassumtaba said:


> I think COs take more time to process a Bangladeshi file than an Indian even a Pakistani file. Frustrated


----------



## MD_REDWAN (Jul 5, 2015)

tabassumtaba said:


> I think COs take more time to process a Bangladeshi file than an Indian even a Pakistani file. Frustrated


i dont think so. applications are assessed according to the date submitted


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi there.
I have recently got 489 SS visa and in my grant letter there are specific codes where i can live in Australia and where I cannot. But I got 10 points from Orana NSW (SS). My queries are below:
1. Do I have to move to Orana NSW and live there for 2 years and work for 1 year
2. In my grant letter its mentioned that I can move to any state of Southern Australia. So if I move there instead of Orana will I have trouble to get 887 visa
3. Or do I have to move to Orana first and after notifying them and with their release letter can move to different state
As I have to take 887 visa after 2 years so please suggest what is the best way I can choose so that it will not effect my 887 visa process.

Thanks


----------



## tabassumtaba (Sep 11, 2015)

MD_REDWAN said:


> i dont think so. applications are assessed according to the date submitted


Please see this spreadsheet. Bangladeshis who lodged in July have not got any CO contact yet whereas people from August are getting direct grant. Some of my Bangladeshi friends who are not in the forum have been waiting for 2 months and have not got any CO contact. I think most of the Bangladeshi files are going for External security check.


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi there.
> I have recently got 489 SS visa and in my grant letter there are specific codes where i can live in Australia and where I cannot. But I got 10 points from Orana NSW (SS). My queries are below:
> 1. Do I have to move to Orana NSW and live there for 2 years and work for 1 year
> 2. In my grant letter its mentioned that I can move to any state of Southern Australia. So if I move there instead of Orana will I have trouble to get 887 visa
> ...


Congratulation for visa grant


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello BD Expats,
Need your expert opinion on the below issue,
1. MY MRP passport's validity is coming to an end on January 2016. For that i will have to go for the renewal process. My ACS assessment & my IELTS is done with the previous (passport) one. I haven't submitted my EOI yet, will do it today. Will it be a problem if I renew my passport, though i don't know whether the passport will remain same or not.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

hello adnan,
First of all, MRP passport can not renew in Bangladesh, so you need to reissue new passport and MUST mention your previsou passport number. Regarding the ACS and IELTS, new passport will not have any effect but as I said, you need to mention your old passport number into the new passport one.



adnanvb said:


> Hello BD Expats,
> Need your expert opinion on the below issue,
> 1. MY MRP passport's validity is coming to an end on January 2016. For that i will have to go for the renewal process. My ACS assessment & my IELTS is done with the previous (passport) one. I haven't submitted my EOI yet, will do it today. Will it be a problem if I renew my passport, though i don't know whether the passport will remain same or not.


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

adnanvb said:


> Hello BD Expats,
> Need your expert opinion on the below issue,
> 1. MY MRP passport's validity is coming to an end on January 2016. For that i will have to go for the renewal process. My ACS assessment & my IELTS is done with the previous (passport) one. I haven't submitted my EOI yet, will do it today. Will it be a problem if I renew my passport, though i don't know whether the passport will remain same or not.


no prb...as the new passport will have the old passports no...


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

amar_klanti said:


> hello adnan,
> First of all, MRP passport can not renew in Bangladesh, so you need to reissue new passport and MUST mention your previsou passport number. Regarding the ACS and IELTS, new passport will not have any effect but as I said, you need to mention your old passport number into the new passport one.


Ohh ok. Thanks a lot brother.


----------



## kibria (Mar 16, 2015)

Dear all,

I am Kibria. Recently I have got 489 visa in Northern Inland. I would like to go in Tamworth on 1st week of Dec,15.
As I have not any friends or relatives in Tamworth, so I need to arrange before going there.
Are there any agents or someone to find out a shared accommodation with minimum house rent in a suitable location?

Please suggest, what is the best possible way?


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Lighthousebeta said:


> no prb...as the new passport will have the old passports no...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Shama khan (Sep 30, 2015)

hello everyone,
i am new here. I am having some lack of information. i wanted to know if having a B.Sc degree on computer engineering from AIUB is acceptable for applying for immigration?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Shama khan said:


> hello everyone,
> i am new here. I am having some lack of information. i wanted to know if having a B.Sc degree on computer engineering from AIUB is acceptable for applying for immigration?



Off course you can. 

But you need a SKILL ASSESSMENT outcome from EA or ACS based on your experience.


----------



## Shama khan (Sep 30, 2015)

What will be my educational point in that case? I have a MBA as well. Will I be considered as a graduate then?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Shama khan said:


> What will be my educational point in that case? I have a MBA as well. Will I be considered as a graduate then?


There no category of MS/MSC levels of certifications for point claims but if it is related to your working skill then you have a bright chance to be assessed as Bachelor.

I have seen, the Bachelor certificates from BD private university (like NSU, IUT) had been considered as Advanced Diploma. But your MBA might give you change to get Bachelor level outcome.

You MBA has to be related to your working area.


Good Luck


----------



## Shama khan (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you! It is really helpful


----------



## Shama khan (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone having a bsc from AIUB applied for 189 visa? Is it accepted as bsc or diploma?some agents say I cant apply as I dnt have msc...looking forward expat advice


----------



## Shama khan (Sep 30, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Hey all, really disappointed !!
> 
> EA has recognized my NSU bachelor degree as Advanced Diploma !! Really Really disappointing !


hello Murshed, what point did you get for advanced diploma?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Shama khan said:


> hello Murshed, what point did you get for advanced diploma?


Credit+Course contents. In fact, IUT/NSU/AIUB must be recognized as Bachelor.


----------



## Shama khan (Sep 30, 2015)

Credit+Course contents. In fact, IUT/NSU/AIUB must be recognized as Bachelor.[/QUOTE]

But for educational qualification how much point could you claim? N are the authorities still accepting aiub graduation as advanced diploma?


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Shama khan said:


> Credit+Course contents. In fact, IUT/NSU/AIUB must be recognized as Bachelor.


[/QUOTE]But for educational qualification how much point could you claim? N are the authorities still accepting aiub graduation as advanced diploma?[/QUOTE]

As you already read about your degree be accounted as Adv. Diploma so you will get 10 points. But i seen a guy with BSc from IUT and MBA from NSU got his assessment as Bachelor degree which gave him 15 points.

Its AQF who decides what our degree will be and till now all uni except Govt. will be accredited as adv diploma.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all,

Its been over eight months since I migrated to Sydney....life here is great....I would like to thank the experts who helped me through my application process....so far didn't get the desired job but currently working two part time jobs...which pays me good...I am grateful to Allah and all of you who prayed and helped me....

I have a question for the experts (please feel free to comment if you have the answer to my question) 

*How can you transfer big amount of money from Bangladesh to Australia? What I heard that you can not yet there are people who are investing in real estate and businesses....so how are they doing it? If there is a way to transfer money please let me know....thanks*


----------



## Shama khan (Sep 30, 2015)

I will be 32 in next aug....6 yrs exp in telecommunication engineering...bsc on CE from aiub n MBA from IBA...partners occupation in sol but doesnt hv wrking experience. what visa do you suggest?


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello BD Expats,

Need your help on the below issue,

*I have submitted my EOI on 26th September 2015 under 263111 occupation in NSW with 65 points (60+5). Can I submit EOI for 189? *


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

adnanvb said:


> Hello BD Expats,
> 
> Need your help on the below issue,
> 
> *I have submitted my EOI on 26th September 2015 under 263111 occupation in NSW with 65 points (60+5). Can I submit EOI for 189? *


Bhaia You should apply for 189 and i believe you will get it before your 190 invite:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

aafarup said:


> Bhaia You should apply for 189 and i believe you will get it before your 190 invite:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thnx, but the problem is I am gonna loose 5 points from age if i don't get invitation within February 2016. Can I apply for 189 in the same EOI? i.e is there any option over ther or I should apply for 189 in separate EOI :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

adnanvb said:


> Thnx, but the problem is I am gonna loose 5 points from age if i don't get invitation within February 2016. Can I apply for 189 in the same EOI? i.e is there any option over ther or I should apply for 189 in separate EOI :confused2: :confused2:


Bhaia
Please lodge a new EOI now for 189 and hope you will get it in November’15 round in shaa allah.


----------



## arif.engg (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi, How about you all my friends. I have arrived 3 months before in Sydney and life is going well , though professional jobs are few hard to get. I am trying for my younger brother to apply for subclass 190. He graduated of EEE from NSU. Do you know NSU is acceptable for skilled assessment of Engineers Australia. Please let me know , if you have this information


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

arif.engg said:


> Hi, How about you all my friends. I have arrived 3 months before in Sydney and life is going well , though professional jobs are few hard to get. I am trying for my younger brother to apply for subclass 190. He graduated of EEE from NSU. Do you know NSU is acceptable for skilled assessment of Engineers Australia. Please let me know , if you have this information


Hello
As per i seen, Only Bachelors from Govt. Uni will be Assessed as Bachelor degree by Engineers Australia. BSc from a Private uni will be assessed as Adv. Diploma. (10 points in place of 15 for Skilled migration points) But if he has a Masters/MBA the case may vary from person to person. Please see previous threads, we have been discussing this issue recently a lot.:fingerscrossed:
Thanks


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello,

need your expert opinion on my EOI issue,

According to my ACS assessment my work experience is about 7 Year & 4 months (2 years deduction), for which i am entitled to get 10 points (if I am not wrong). However, according to my EOI, its showing 15 points for work experience. My question is, "when they are gonna deduct points from work experience." A bit confused.


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

*hi*



adnanvb said:


> Hello,
> 
> need your expert opinion on my EOI issue,
> 
> According to my ACS assessment my work experience is about 7 Year & 4 months (2 years deduction), for which i am entitled to get 10 points (if I am not wrong). However, according to my EOI, its showing 15 points for work experience. My question is, "when they are gonna deduct points from work experience." A bit confused.


hello brother,
Please share your time line in the signature like others so that we can got your details.You will find it at the top corner of this page in the quick link>Edit Signature.Don't worry about the amendment of your point deduction.They will amend it at any time.

shameem


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new in this forum. Experts kindly answer my query:

I've done my graduation and post graduation from Dhaka University in Applied Physics, Electronics & Communication Engineering (APECE). Have 4 yrs telecom experience. 

Is EA the proper assessing authority for me?


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

butapece said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new in this forum. Experts kindly answer my query:
> 
> I've done my graduation and post graduation from Dhaka University in Applied Physics, Electronics & Communication Engineering (APECE). Have 4 yrs telecom experience.
> 
> Is EA the proper assessing authority for me?


Hello mate,
Please go through SOL list and see what job matches your field of experience. There are 5 different category for telecom engineers (263311-263312 & 313212-313214) and Engineers Australia will be the correct authority for your assessment (Thats what I Think).


----------



## km_islam (Apr 16, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> Hello,
> 
> need your expert opinion on my EOI issue,
> 
> According to my ACS assessment my work experience is about 7 Year & 4 months (2 years deduction), for which i am entitled to get 10 points (if I am not wrong). However, according to my EOI, its showing 15 points for work experience. My question is, "when they are gonna deduct points from work experience." A bit confused.


Hi,

I am a silent follower of this group. I've got my grant 24th of July this year. Planning to move to Sydney February '16.

I've faced similar kind of situation. The trick is, in EOI you have to provide the first job start date 2 years later to original, as ACS have deducted 2 years.

Your point will be then adjusted correctly. If you don't do this and say you point is 60, you get invitation and launch application, CO will question it and your application may get rejected. 

In my case I had 65 points and when I got invited the minimum point was 60 on my category. So the CO wrote something like, though my point was showing 5 extra but it didn't seem like I was trying to jump the queue. Because even with 60 I qualified for that invitation round. So he asked my concern to adjust my point to 60 and process the application accordingly. I gave my concern and got my grant after 14 months.

I think, It's better you consult some expert while filling up EOI application form. Because, I remember few people said in different forums that, after launching the final application and after that if the deduction is required and if it results in less then your invitation round minimum qualifying points (sometimes 60 sometimes 65 or even more) you get rejected straight ahead. You may lose your application fee. 

Best of Luck


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Brothers
Today i received my Grant letter on 39th day. Please see my signature for timeline.
thanks.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

aafarup said:


> hello brothers
> today i received my grant letter on 39th day. Please see my signature for timeline.
> Thanks.


congrats....


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Hello Brothers
> Today i received my Grant letter on 39th day. Please see my signature for timeline.
> thanks.




Congratulation


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

shameem said:


> hello brother,
> Please share your time line in the signature like others so that we can got your details.You will find it at the top corner of this page in the quick link>Edit Signature.Don't worry about the amendment of your point deduction.They will amend it at any time.
> 
> shameem


Ohh ok. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## asheque.ahsan (Sep 17, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> asheque.ahsan said:
> 
> 
> > Brother, they have communicated my company, not sure whether line manager or HR, but my company is reluctant to provide any response for job verification. As I have been working there as 3rd party contract thus, they have problem with verification from their end. How will it impact the decision of CO? I am really worried.
> ...


Brother, by the grace of Allah, I have received my grant letter yesterday. I have managed to get a confirmation letter from my agency keeping HR in CC and it worked. They issued grant letter within 14 hrs of receip of the letter. Thank you so much for your suggestion and help! 

Take care.


----------



## asheque.ahsan (Sep 17, 2015)

By the grace of almighty Allah, I have received my grant letter yesterday. It was really a helpful blog to resolve my problems. It was quite a hectic time I faced at end but the whole process went well inshallah! Thanks to those who helped me with suggestions.

Visa Applied - 27 Jun 2015, CO Assigned - 24 Aug 2015, Doc Submitted - 13 Sep 2015, Grant Received - 21 Oct 2015


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

hi, i like to know current Country Education Profile (CEP) of Khulna University, Bangladesh for 4-years Bachelor of Science (BSC) in Computer Science & Engineering discipline. If anyone has access to it and can let me know the latest profile matrix, that will be great! Last time i checked couple of months back i found ACS was giving AQF Associate Degree. i heard that there was an initiative to update CEP for Khulna University BSC degree to AQF Bachelor degree, not sure if this has been taken into effect. thanks and appreciate your answer.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Dear BD Expats,

Yesterday I got a message from skillselect mentioning that "you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account". But i didn't find anything over there, not even in the Correspondence tab. I'd appreciate your help in this regard.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

adnanvb said:


> Dear BD Expats,
> 
> Yesterday I got a message from skillselect mentioning that "you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account". But i didn't find anything over there, not even in the Correspondence tab. I'd appreciate your help in this regard.



I have received such message once, and same thing happen like you. Don't worry about it, check EOI directly for any correspondance.


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Dear Experienced members,
Dear Senior Members,
I hv recently granted visa 190 , South Australia. Pls advice about cash matters. What is the max limit of USD I can carry against each passport as a migrant. We are three (me, wife and son of 3.5 yrs). Pls also advice the relevant document. I want to carry maximum legal amount and also don't want any hassle at the BD air-port with immigration officers. I'm getting conflicting information ; some people telling it is USD 5000 and some others are on the opinion of USD7000.
It will be a great help if some experienced members through some light on it.
Kind rgds.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> Dear Experienced members,
> Dear Senior Members,
> I hv recently granted visa 190 , South Australia. Pls advice about cash matters. What is the max limit of USD I can carry against each passport as a migrant. We are three (me, wife and son of 3.5 yrs). Pls also advice the relevant document. I want to carry maximum legal amount and also don't want any hassle at the BD air-port with immigration officers. I'm getting conflicting information ; some people telling it is USD 5000 and some others are on the opinion of USD7000.
> It will be a great help if some experienced members through some light on it.
> Kind rgds.


Congratulation.

Yearly limit for SAARC= $5000, but Non-SAARC (like OZ)=$7000, 

and only you can get this maximum limit at one time from BANK, Money Changer can endorsement only $2000 one time.

Do do endorsement from Bank (better try SCB or HSBC), you have to show the Flight Ticket as we as the VISA grant papers.

So, Bank might allow you to buy and endorsement $7000+$7000+$3000=$17,000 (if this year you have full limit, else wait till 01Jan-2016 to get full limit)


This is called Declared Money.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


You can also carry some $ extra which is called non-declared money, limit might be $3000/adult.


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Congratulation.
> 
> Yearly limit for SAARC= $5000, but Non-SAARC (like OZ)=$7000,
> 
> ...


Dear Azim bhai,

Thanks a lot for your advice.

Is there any legal ground to carry non-declared money ; What will happen if immigration officers knows that I've more money which is non-declared.

Another point, I checked today with HSBC. They told that they will sell USD only to me since I have a a/c with them. But for my wife and son, they will not sell USD since they doesn't have a a/c with HSBC.
Will SCB sell USD for non-a/c holders ?? Do you know any other bank who sell USD to non-a/c holders ???
What documents I can carry before facing BD immigration officers as proof for allowable USD limit??
It's lot of question... Pls take your time..

Kind rgds


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Moreover, since money changers have a limit, Can I use 3 or more money changers to fullfill my quota of USD for spouse and son ....???
Thanks for including this point while answering....
rgds


----------



## Maxzone (Sep 21, 2015)

I will get my PY certificate tomorrow so it will be all up 55 points don't know what to do.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> Moreover, since money changers have a limit, Can I use 3 or more money changers to fullfill my quota of USD for spouse and son ....???
> Thanks for including this point while answering....
> rgds


Ans: You cannot do that, even changer cannot give you full limit $7000 per year, they have limit per year around $3000. 



BAM2015 said:


> Is there any legal ground to carry non-declared money ; What will happen if immigration officers knows that I've more money which is non-declared.
> 
> Ans: There is legal ground to carry non-declared money. But, I am sure from where you can get slod info, might be BD immigration website.
> 
> ...


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Maxzone said:


> I will get my PY certificate tomorrow so it will be all up 55 points don't know what to do.


If you have only 55, there is only way --state sponsorship


----------



## Maxzone (Sep 21, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> If you have only 55, there is only way --state sponsorship


I know that but it will be very less chance to get the invitation under 190. My 485 will be finished on September 2016 lets see what I can do by this time.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

*My experience: Part 1 (Casual/ odd job in Sydney)*

Dear members, 
Its been 6 months I am living in Sydney with my family. I wanted to write some of my experiences before but honestly life is running like a robot. Those who had access to maid or drivers will really face difficulties in managing their time because its really tough to do shopping, cooking, cleaning , job searching and baby sitting (if you have a baby) all by yourself for which you have to move like a machine.

Coming back to the point. I came here as a skilled migrant (189 ) where I was the primary applicant (Structural Engineer with 5 years experience). My husband is an architect with 10 years experience. We both struggled a lot for job . I am still unemployed and became a stay at home mother. My husband tried for casual/odd jobs and I will share that experience. 

Almost every type of job here needs certification or courses. Be it labour job, brick laying, carpentry, cafe waiter, driver, gardener or security officer. Only cleaning, trolley collecting needs no certificate but needs a reference. Its very hard to get a job without reference even if it is casual/odd jobs. Kitchen hand and cleaning job is really hard to do, therefore not everyone can withstand heavy lifting and this much of hard work. 

To get a job in food industry like waiter, bartender, barista, and similar one needs to do tafe courses like RSA, Barista etc worth (250$ each approx). To become a child carer one need to do a TAFE diploma on child care. There are courses for security jobs, beautician etc. other jobs like data entry , dministrative requires relevant degree. For customer service related roles here I saw local students are preferred because they are low paid and accent is suitable. Although, some migrants are working in woolworths , coles or shops but they got it simply because of internal reference. My husband applied to100s of jobs in these kind but got none. 

So my suggestion is to try for odd jobs even before moving here. Because it also needs strong network. So those who are planning to move here, better stop thinking about your core job( I will explain it later) and try for odd jobs . As getting an odd job may require a couple of months , so it is better to think beforehand which area you want to target. Before moving here you can do the following based on your targeted of casual jobs

Customer care/client facing roles : improve english, accent , typing speed 

Beauty care : Do some courses in your home country because its way cheaper.

Coffee making /barista : One need to do barista course, Food safety (RSA) 

Security Jobs: Need to do the course 

Other general odd jobs: needs to be physically fit for prolonged physical work, weight lifting or doing same type of hand and feet move.

*<SNIP>*

Above all keep contacting your family and friends to knock everyone so that you get atleast an odd job when you land in Australia. Life here is really expensive and really difficult to survive.

Remember nothing is more effective than personal reference in getting a job in Australia.
*
Please see Rule 10, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html - you can't post links to comeoting websites, sorry. 

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Shama khan (Sep 30, 2015)

Does PTE exam increase the chances of being selected as an applicant? My husband do not have an M.Sc in relevant field, does the PTE help is such circumstances?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you very much! Thats very helpful! Good luck!



sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> Its been 6 months I am living in Sydney with my family. I wanted to write some of my experiences before but honestly life is running like a robot. Those who had access to maid or drivers will really face difficulties in managing their time because its really tough to do shopping, cooking, cleaning , job searching and baby sitting (if you have a baby) all by yourself for which you have to move like a machine.
> 
> Coming back to the point. I came here as a skilled migrant (189 ) where I was the primary applicant (Structural Engineer with 5 years experience). My husband is an architect with 10 years experience. We both struggled a lot for job . I am still unemployed and became a stay at home mother. My husband tried for casual/odd jobs and I will share that experience.
> ...


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> Its been 6 months I am living in Sydney with my family. I wanted to write some of my experiences before but honestly life is running like a robot. Those who had access to maid or drivers will really face difficulties in managing their time because its really tough to do shopping, cooking, cleaning , job searching and baby sitting (if you have a baby) all by yourself for which you have to move like a machine.
> 
> Coming back to the point. I came here as a skilled migrant (189 ) where I was the primary applicant (Structural Engineer with 5 years experience). My husband is an architect with 10 years experience. We both struggled a lot for job . I am still unemployed and became a stay at home mother. My husband tried for casual/odd jobs and I will share that experience.
> ...



Really appreciated, it will help me a lot. I am planning to move in July-2015 with family (189).

Could you share some more info regarding TRAINING INSTITUTE, I mean both for odd/general job. my field in IP-Networking


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello Expats,

Need your valuable opinion regarding my EOI. According to ACS, two years from my work experience have been deducted. Now, my question is, should I mention those deducted work experience in EOI or I should mention only those which are treated as appropriately skilled level. Your expat opinion in this regard would be highly appreciable.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

adnanvb said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Need your valuable opinion regarding my EOI. According to ACS, two years from my work experience have been deducted. Now, my question is, should I mention those deducted work experience in EOI or I should mention only those which are treated as appropriately skilled level. Your expat opinion in this regard would be highly appreciable.


Yes, you should mention that in EOI, but DO NOT claim for deducted 2 years.
When you add experience, there is an option that this experience is relevant to your job or not. If you select YES, then experience will be counted. If you select NO, experience will not be counted.

So, for that 2 years, select as non-relevant experience.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

aminul112 said:


> Yes, you should mention that in EOI, but DO NOT claim for deducted 2 years.
> When you add experience, there is an option that this experience is relevant to your job or not. If you select YES, then experience will be counted. If you select NO, experience will not be counted.
> 
> So, for that 2 years, select as non-relevant experience.


Thanks a lot for your valuable information.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Really appreciated, it will help me a lot. I am planning to move in July-2015 with family (189).
> 
> Could you share some more info regarding TRAINING INSTITUTE, I mean both for odd/general job. my field in IP-Networking


For odd jobs it is always preferable to do the course in TAFE. TAFE is widely accepted, less expensive and reliable. 

For your core job, I would suggest you to contact TAFE or University. Try searching the seek and other job portals to know which softwares/skills you need to improve. Then search TAFE if you get any courses which will fill up your deficiency in the related field. My personal opinion is if you do a short course in TAFE try to find something which is cheaper yet the duration is long. If the duration is long, you will get the chance of networking. For example in my Structural Engineering field, Revit is a well demanded software. there were two courses . 3 day course (24 hours) and 3 months course (3 hrs per week x8 weeks) . In the 3 months course classes were 1 or 2 days a week but it helps a lot to get familiarize with the teacher and other course mates. 

For long term benefit, try searching universities where you can do a masters by coursework (for permanent residents if your course is under commonwealth supported place , you need to pay only student contribution which is 10-20% of the total course. Main advantage is you will upgrade yourself with a local degree. In other ways you can contact universities with you bachelor degree/ present credentials . University may suggest you that if you complete 1-2 years full study then they will issue you a full bachelors degree from that australian university. It is also good.

Hope it helps.


----------



## monajit (Jul 11, 2015)

*Transcript*



mithu93ku said:


> you have great chance to get invitation for 190. It is unwise to apply for both 190 and 489.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Is transcript Required for Vetassess assessment?i have grade sheet with subject mentioned.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

monajit said:


> mithu93ku said:
> 
> 
> > you have great chance to get invitation for 190. It is unwise to apply for both 190 and 489.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## monajit (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

*Casual jobs/location based jobs*

Dear members, 
With reference to my previous post on casual/odd jobs, I would like to suggest the members who are searching for odd jobs , try to search some social networking groups based on your area. For example if you are living in Liverpool or campbelltown (south west suburbs of sydney) , then try searching fb groups with the title Liverpool or Campbelltown. You will get some groups which name contains the location Liverpool, campbelltown, macurthur, penrith etc. There are plenty of jobs there and as it is local job portal, you will get a lot of options. 

hope it helps.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Sazedaakhtar,
Thanks for your feedback about experience sharing. 
Can you shared the best possible way to transfer money to Australia?

thanks in advance  


sazedaakhtar said:


> Dear members,
> With reference to my previous post on casual/odd jobs, I would like to suggest the members who are searching for odd jobs , try to search some social networking groups based on your area. For example if you are living in Liverpool or campbelltown (south west suburbs of sydney) , then try searching fb groups with the title Liverpool or Campbelltown. You will get some groups which name contains the location Liverpool, campbelltown, macurthur, penrith etc. There are plenty of jobs there and as it is local job portal, you will get a lot of options.
> 
> hope it helps.


----------



## vats (Jan 18, 2016)

*Help*



mithu93ku said:


> monajit said:
> 
> 
> > yes
> ...


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

Shama khan said:


> Does PTE exam increase the chances of being selected as an applicant? My husband do not have an M.Sc in relevant field, does the PTE help is such circumstances?


*If you get better score in PTE exam, you will get extra points. If you demonstrate superior English, this will give the maximum of 20 points for English language ability. Minimum scores for Superior English are: 

IELTS: 8 in each band
PTE: 79 in each band.

Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking
IELTS 8 8 8 8
PTE Academic	79 79 79 79*


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

vats said:


> mithu93ku said:
> 
> 
> > HI Mithu, I read alot of your comments. Your profession seems similar to me. I have some query to shoot.I am an Architect(with 3 years experience) and want to immigrate to OZ, I even have my sister there on PR(189) NSW.
> ...


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys I have moved to Australia on June,2015. Started a new job recently relevant to my field and Job responsibilities are quite similar which I have done before. This is is just to encourage you all a bit. 

Whats the waiting period after lodging visa now-a-days...take care


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Dear Aspirants,
Can you please tell me, if I apply for 190 subclass do I need to work & stay in that particular state? Is it a moral obligation or legal obligation to stay at that state? If I am bound to stay, then how much time I've to stay before moving another part of Australia.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Any member who could help me in tax calculation> ? Any bangladeshi brother/sister from accounting/banking background having substantial knowledge on Australian tax system? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Unswer (Jan 15, 2016)

codename47 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have uploaded MED & PCC, and the link for health assessment changed to "No health examinations are required for this person.....".
> 
> ...


Hi mate. I got a similar problem. 

My current status is still 'Application Received', neither 'Assessment In Progress' nor 'Information Required'.

However, in my ImmiAccount, there is another new tab 'Provide Character Assessment' below the tab 'View Health Assessment', and this new tab says the department required me to provide Form 1221 and give a new link. But I had uploaded all the documents including this form before CO was allocated. Why does this happen? 

The thing is that this form is exactly same as what I uploaded before. Do I need to download the so called new form 1221 from this tab, and fill in, scan and upload again ?

Please see my ImmiAccount page as attached.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear BD Applicants, 

I got my police clearance certificate today, but when I upload this into the IMMI account, there are 2 options display. 1 Overseas Police Clearance - National 2. Overseas Police Clearance - State/local.

Kindly let me know which option should I select to upload my BD PCC.

thanks


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

In my opinion, if there is no issue then fill up the new 1221 form and upload this to increase the direct grant chances


Unswer said:


> Hi mate. I got a similar problem.
> 
> My current status is still 'Application Received', neither 'Assessment In Progress' nor 'Information Required'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unswer (Jan 15, 2016)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear BD Applicants,
> 
> I got my police clearance certificate today, but when I upload this into the IMMI account, there are 2 options display. 1 Overseas Police Clearance - National 2. Overseas Police Clearance - State/local.
> 
> ...


I guess it should be the first one. National PCC represents wider range.


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Dear members, Is there anyone here who got assessed from TRA for Telecom field? Please response, need some suggestions......


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi everyone , is there have any 457 applicant from BD like me ?? ?? Please shout..!


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes I am agree
I started my job (odd Job) from very next week of my arrival. So 6 months waiting period is too long for survive without job. 
My suggestion must buy a car if possible as it would be help to get job and personal moving frequently. Car is not expensive here and fuel as well.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

BAM2015 said:


> Dear Experienced members,
> Dear Senior Members,
> I hv recently granted visa 190 , South Australia. Pls advice about cash matters. What is the max limit of USD I can carry against each passport as a migrant. We are three (me, wife and son of 3.5 yrs). Pls also advice the relevant document. I want to carry maximum legal amount and also don't want any hassle at the BD air-port with immigration officers. I'm getting conflicting information ; some people telling it is USD 5000 and some others are on the opinion of USD7000.
> It will be a great help if some experienced members through some light on it.
> Kind rgds.


Dear Mate,
You are easily bring 17500 USD without any hassle even you car bring same amount every year. So money bring not a problem in both airport. 
Bring money as much as you can as its the most important for new start otherwise might be get trouble to settle down with family especially with a kid.
Cheers


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Dear Mates,
Here i would like to provide the expenditure approximate in brisbane 
House rent $300-$350 per week (Good enough house)
Home phone rental with unlimited internet $60 per month
Mobile phone $40 per month per person
Food $200 per month for 3 person family
Transport $100 per month per person ( for shopping, job search or else)
Electricity bill $100 per month
Water bill $20 per month ( not in all houses)
Gas $70 per month (not in houses, but if gas not required it means electricity bill will be high then)
Cheers!


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

hello. Is there have any 457 offshore applicant from bd ??????


----------



## BDToAUS (Jan 19, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Dear Mates,
> Here i would like to provide the expenditure approximate in brisbane
> House rent $300-$350 per week (Good enough house)
> Home phone rental with unlimited internet $60 per month
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing this information mate. This is really helpful for someone who is planning to move to OZ very soon. I also have a family of 3, and it helped me a lot. Thanks again.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Following


----------



## vats (Jan 18, 2016)

ashiqcep said:


> vats said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My wife's first passport has less than 6 months validity so she renewed her passport and got another passport so now she has two valid passport since the first one has not expired yet. Also, her visa is linked to the first passport. 

1. Will she have problems in BD immigration?

2. Will she have problems in Aus immigration?


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife's first passport has less than 6 months validity so she renewed her passport and got another passport so now she has two valid passport since the first one has not expired yet. Also, her visa is linked to the first passport.
> 
> ...


your wife's first passport should be cancelled when 2nd one was issued. I'd check with the passport office why two valid passports are being issued.


----------



## monajit (Jul 11, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> vats said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## vats (Jan 18, 2016)

ashiqcep said:


> vats said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello, I have received new passport since older passport is going to be expired. need to update new passport information in my grant letter. To whom I should contact for updating grant letter? is it "[email protected]"?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

vats said:


> ashiqcep said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ashiqcep,
> ...


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

monajit said:


> ashiqcep said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## eeetapu (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi,
I have a query. I have two present residential addresses. I stay in one of my relative's house which is their own house. I stay there two or three day in a week and i use this address for mailing address. Even for assessment, EOI & state nomination, i used this address. Besides, I have a rented house where i live the other days but never use this address as mail address. Note that my permanent address is different. 
In this case, if i mention two residential addresses in form 80, it may create any problem? or I just mention one address to keep it simple.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

suman.cuet said:


> Hello, I have received new passport since older passport is going to be expired. need to update new passport information in my grant letter. To whom I should contact for updating grant letter? is it "[email protected]"?


Just update on your immi account that is all nothing to do more department will update it from your immi account.
Cheers!


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

princeofdhaka said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife's first passport has less than 6 months validity so she renewed her passport and got another passport so now she has two valid passport since the first one has not expired yet. Also, her visa is linked to the first passport.
> 
> ...


When new passport issued with the previous passport's reference, the previous one automatically in valid then.
Cheers!


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Dear Mates,
Here I want to say what should bring with you...
*Dresses* mostly as much as you can summer and winter both as it is bit expensive here to buy.
No cookeries required at all as very cheap with high quality, It will kill your permitted weight at airline as well. 
*Money* as much as you can its most important to survive here.
*No cosmetic* required same as cookeries.
*Some medicines* like gastric, ors, etc. but may be no drug required here as the fresh air and food everywhere. 
So Cloths and Money is main point.
Cheers!


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

eeetapu said:


> Hi,
> I have a query. I have two present residential addresses. I stay in one of my relative's house which is their own house. I stay there two or three day in a week and i use this address for mailing address. Even for assessment, EOI & state nomination, i used this address. Besides, I have a rented house where i live the other days but never use this address as mail address. Note that my permanent address is different.
> In this case, if i mention two residential addresses in form 80, it may create any problem? or I just mention one address to keep it simple.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not to be worry about your mailing address as they will contact with your email only.
So should be fine


----------



## deshizebra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have received the grant letter (study visa 573) and my classes already started.

I am aware that I can enter Australia simply with this letter, but will *Dhaka Airport let me depart without a stamp on my passport?* So worried! :/


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

deshizebra said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have received the grant letter (study visa 573) and my classes already started.
> 
> I am aware that I can enter Australia simply with this letter, but will *Dhaka Airport let me depart without a stamp on my passport?* So worried! :/


Nothing to worry. Fill up properly disembarkation card with visa number and produce your letter.

They may ask question if don't know how to read.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

*Waiting for the good news*

We plan to move in soon. Who else moving to Astralia around mid of this year? We should share our plans in order to make a good preparation..


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

deshizebra said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have received the grant letter (study visa 573) and my classes already started.
> 
> I am aware that I can enter Australia simply with this letter, but will *Dhaka Airport let me depart without a stamp on my passport?* So worried! :/


Congrats bro, just proceed with the letter without any fear.. they may act blur for a while but will definatly let u go..
Print out any relevant documents that you have, just in case they ask for more evidences


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> We plan to move in soon. Who else moving to Astralia around mid of this year? We should share our plans in order to make a good preparation..



Depends on visa approval count me on.
Tentatively in July we may go for two weeks , later on end of the year final move.


----------



## deshizebra (Mar 1, 2016)

ashiqcep said:


> Nothing to worry. Fill up properly disembarkation card with visa number and produce your letter.
> 
> They may ask question if don't know how to read.






Jahirul said:


> Congrats bro, just proceed with the letter without any fear.. they may act blur for a while but will definatly let u go..
> Print out any relevant documents that you have, just in case they ask for more evidences


Thanks guys, that does calm my nerves a bit.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> Just update on your immi account that is all nothing to do more department will update it from your immi account.
> Cheers!


I haven't found any option to upload the form 929 in immi a/c since it shows as finalized. pls need support


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> I haven't found any option to upload the form 929 in immi a/c since it shows as finalized. pls need support


If you are in Aus, send the attested copy of new pass. and form 929 to the postal address mentioned on your grant letter.

I am not sure though how to process from outside of Aus. Send an email to the team address, or have someone call the 131 881 helpline to get suggestion.


----------



## ecttdu (Mar 8, 2016)

hi guys,
i am planning to move sydney middle of july,2016. 
is there anyone in this group have similar plan. want to talk about accomodaton. please inbox.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

suman.cuet said:


> I haven't found any option to upload the form 929 in immi a/c since it shows as finalized. pls need support


There is no option for upload we are talking about update find this on the right side of immi account.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

codename47 said:


> If you are in Aus, send the attested copy of new pass. and form 929 to the postal address mentioned on your grant letter.
> 
> I am not sure though how to process from outside of Aus. Send an email to the team address, or have someone call the 131 881 helpline to get suggestion.


Can you pls give me the email address of team. I have sent a mail to previous address ([email protected]) but mail has not been delivered in this address.


----------



## ecttdu (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello,
i am planning to move sydney in middle of july this year. i am single 36 years old muslim male. 
I am interested to share the accomodation with someone from bangladesh. 

if anyone have similar time line and requirement , please inbox me.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry I don't have any other email.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Folks,
Anybody planning to move Sydney somewhere after July this year?


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi Folks,
> Anybody planning to move Sydney somewhere after July this year?


Salam bro, I wish to. But not sure when the grant will come for me!


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> Salam bro, I wish to. But not sure when the grant will come for me!


Not an issue. Do communicate with me @01922988368


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

ecttdu said:


> Hello,
> i am planning to move sydney in middle of july this year. i am single 36 years old muslim male.
> I am interested to share the accomodation with someone from bangladesh.
> 
> if anyone have similar time line and requirement , please inbox me.


Salam, 
I think, You can stay in the mosolla(prayer places) in Sydney. When you arrived in Sydney, try to find other brothers to look for mosolla address. 
I am Living in Queanbeyan, near Canberra, ACT. 
Thanks. 
Razaul


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

rezaul87 said:


> Salam,
> I think, You can stay in the mosolla(prayer places) in Sydney. When you arrived in Sydney, try to find other brothers to look for mosolla address.
> I am Living in Queanbeyan, near Canberra, ACT.
> Thanks.
> Razaul


Hello Razaul Bhai, why must stay in mosolla? Is that a normal things over there? I find something strange (isn't that a place we only go for prayer).. How can people rely on that as an accommodation??

You really recommend that? And for how long?


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Expats
I am posting on behalf of a Friend. He got His Engineers Australia Assessment today and got Engineering Technologist (233914). His total point is 60 ( Age 30+ Education 10 + Overseas Exp 10 + IELTS 10). He is planning to lodge EOI for 189 today. When can he expect a Invitation ? 
Or should he try 190 for NSW ? please suggest. 
Thanks


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

Jahirul said:


> Hello Razaul Bhai, why must stay in mosolla? Is that a normal things over there? I find something strange (isn't that a place we only go for prayer).. How can people rely on that as an accommodation??
> 
> You really recommend that? And for how long?


No brother, it's not common. I am telling about initial period before renting an apartment/house. Sharing with other roommate is also possible. 
please find shared accommodation in Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree
and other websites.


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello, Please see my signature. I applied and submitted fee on 14th Feb 16. Case officer was assigned on 29th Feb 16 and she asked for more documents. All documents were uploaded on 15th March 16.

On 12th April 2016, one of my ex-supervisors told me that he missed a call from BTCL number. The next day he called back and found it was BTCL number of Australian Visa Office in Bangladesh. When he told that it might be related to any verification of any past employees, his call was transferred to immigration department. There, he was told by the attendant officer that,"If he needs to tell something, he should call". Then he replied,"I just called as I received a call yesterday". Then he hanged up. It was weird.

Now, I am worried that if it might have any impact in the verification process as he could not pick at that moment. 

Please let me know if my visa processing may be affected by this incident.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

ahmedmakbul said:


> Hello, Please see my signature. I applied and submitted fee on 14th Feb 16. Case officer was assigned on 29th Feb 16 and she asked for more documents. All documents were uploaded on 15th March 16.
> 
> On 12th April 2016, one of my ex-supervisors told me that he missed a call from BTCL number. The next day he called back and found it was BTCL number of Australian Visa Office in Bangladesh. When he told that it might be related to any verification of any past employees, his call was transferred to immigration department. There, he was told by the attendant officer that,"If he needs to tell something, he should call". Then he replied,"I just called as I received a call yesterday". Then he hanged up. It was weird.
> 
> ...


Definitely they will try again if they have any queries. Hope that will not be an issue unless some information turn out given wrong. Good luck


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

I heard recently graduation from BUET is assessed as diploma! Is that true? what about DU? Really feeling worried. If anyone know kindly reply.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Makbul,
I also think that shouldn't be an issue. They will contact supervisor again or mail him to check the authentication. I guess your experience letter have sufficient contact information about your Manager.

According to your signature, you submitted EOI for both 189 & 190. But finally which visa subclass you were applied ? is it 190/189? Good to know, nowadays, CO are assign so quick 


ahmedmakbul said:


> Hello, Please see my signature. I applied and submitted fee on 14th Feb 16. Case officer was assigned on 29th Feb 16 and she asked for more documents. All documents were uploaded on 15th March 16.
> 
> On 12th April 2016, one of my ex-supervisors told me that he missed a call from BTCL number. The next day he called back and found it was BTCL number of Australian Visa Office in Bangladesh. When he told that it might be related to any verification of any past employees, his call was transferred to immigration department. There, he was told by the attendant officer that,"If he needs to tell something, he should call". Then he replied,"I just called as I received a call yesterday". Then he hanged up. It was weird.
> 
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

butapece said:


> I heard recently graduation from BUET is assessed as diploma! Is that true? what about DU? Really feeling worried. If anyone know kindly reply.


From where you get this information? Last year, one of my friend applied from BUET and he got Bachelor degree with major in computing. It should be DU as well.

However, I am not sure about any recent changes , but it shouldn't change frequently.


----------



## Ruhul (Apr 18, 2016)

I have graduated myself as a Textile Engineer so in which job category i can apply for PR


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> From where you get this information? Last year, one of my friend applied from BUET and he got Bachelor degree with major in computing. It should be DU as well.
> 
> However, I am not sure about any recent changes , but it shouldn't change frequently.


Vaiya I heard it from my office, I'm also not 100% sure, that's why want to confirm. is there any official site to confirm this?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Dear Seniors,
I need your advise regarding transferring of money from Bangladesh to Australia. I want to know what is the easiest way to transfer/bring money to Australia and how much we can hand carry? 

We are three people including 3 years old baby. What is the maximum amount we can hand carry? How much a baby can carry?

Any obligation to be carried by baby?

Can i convert to travelers cheque? In Bangladesh how i can manage travelers cheque?


Thanks in advance.



Regards
Ashiq


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Ruhul said:


> I have graduated myself as a Textile Engineer so in which job category i can apply for PR


Hello Ruhul,
Checked both the SOL & CSOL list and find out which occupation match with your's.

SOL :- Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

CSOL :- Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL)


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

butapece said:


> Vaiya I heard it from my office, I'm also not 100% sure, that's why want to confirm. is there any official site to confirm this?


Bhaiya,

There is no such official list which can tell you about this. If any then not in my knowledge. 
Need to check with recent assessed candidate from BUET.


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> Definitely they will try again if they have any queries. Hope that will not be an issue unless some information turn out given wrong. Good luck


Thanks for comments.


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi all, Please suggest me what to do in below scenario:

I have been informed that one of my ex-employers recently is in process of re-location. As a result, the telephone number and addresses will be changed. They have not finalized any new building yet. As it is an IT firm, most of the employees are doing home office. 

Now, as my 189 visa application is under assessment, they will only be able to contact over mobile phone and e-mail of my ex-supervisor or other company personnel as physical address is not finalized yet.

In such scenario, what can I do so that my VISA application processing does not get hampered?


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Bhaiya,
> 
> There is no such official list which can tell you about this. If any then not in my knowledge.
> Need to check with recent assessed candidate from BUET.


My colleague's friend who is from BUET was also given "Diploma". :noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi all, Please suggest me what to do in below scenario:

I have been informed that one of my ex-employers recently is in process of re-location. As a result, the telephone number and addresses will be changed. They have not finalized any new building yet. As it is an IT firm, most of the employees are doing home office. 

Now, as my 189 visa application is under assessment, they will only be able to contact over mobile phone and e-mail of my ex-supervisor or other company personnel as physical address is not finalized yet.

In such scenario, what can I do so that my VISA application processing does not get hampered?


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Makbul,
> I also think that shouldn't be an issue. They will contact supervisor again or mail him to check the authentication. I guess your experience letter have sufficient contact information about your Manager.
> 
> According to your signature, you submitted EOI for both 189 & 190. But finally which visa subclass you were applied ? is it 190/189? Good to know, nowadays, CO are assign so quick


Thanks bhai. The thing is, they have not contacted him after that phone call and the conversation with Visa office next day. He informed me that he did not receive any email either. However, let's hope for the best. Please keep me in your prayers.


And, I finally got invitation for 190. The thing is I payed the fee on 14th Feb. CO was assigned on 29th Feb. I finally uploaded all the documents on 15th March. What do you think about the result date on which they will get back?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

I guess, its normal. It is not always possible to receive the call on time. In that case, they will mail my supervisor or HR. But you need to ensure at least DIBP will have one contact information(Mobile, Land, fax, email) to reach your employer .

According to current trend, it will take 4~8 weeks to come back to your files again except external verification issue. 

Don't worry brother, hope everything will go well with you. Best of luck.



ahmedmakbul said:


> Thanks bhai. The thing is, they have not contacted him after that phone call and the conversation with Visa office next day. He informed me that he did not receive any email either. However, let's hope for the best. Please keep me in your prayers.
> 
> 
> And, I finally got invitation for 190. The thing is I payed the fee on 14th Feb. CO was assigned on 29th Feb. I finally uploaded all the documents on 15th March. What do you think about the result date on which they will get back?


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Dear Experts

I wanted to know if Bangladeshis are required to fill up form 80 and 1221. Could anybody please suggest me?

BR//Raiyan


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I wanted to know if Bangladeshis are required to fill up form 80 and 1221. Could anybody please suggest me?
> 
> BR//Raiyan



Well in my case, they asked for Form 80 (Personal particulars for character assessment) and Form 1221 (Additional personal particulars) both ........


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I wanted to know if Bangladeshis are required to fill up form 80 and 1221. Could anybody please suggest me?
> 
> BR//Raiyan


I submitted form 80 only. It's good to submit these documents in advance. You have higher chances of getting direct grant.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes to achieve a faster Visa Decision, both of them required to fill up in regards of national identity.
If you are not still upload both the form then upload it.

Check this link :- Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

*A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (556KB PDF), Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars (292KB PDF) information and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.*


Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I wanted to know if Bangladeshis are required to fill up form 80 and 1221. Could anybody please suggest me?
> 
> BR//Raiyan


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

I got news from one of my HR colleagues in my current employer that he received letter from embassy requesting for information about my details for verification purpose.I checked with the HR of my immediate past employer. They said they did not receive any letter or mail or phone call.

I wonder:
- Am I under security check?
- If yes, then what is the process of security check?


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

ahmedmakbul said:


> I got news from one of my HR colleagues in my current employer that he received letter from embassy requesting for information about my details for verification purpose.I checked with the HR of my immediate past employer. They said they did not receive any letter or mail or phone call.
> 
> I wonder:
> - Am I under security check?
> - If yes, then what is the process of security check?


I have lodged my visa application(190) on 17 Nov15 and CO assigned on 11Dec15 and all the docs submitted 28 Dec15 still waiting for grants. It has been five months


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

This is employment verification not security checking. Normally, after getting the employment verification confirmation, people grant within 2~8 weeks. However,in the case of security verification which perform externally, it will take 3~12 months, where as average is 5 months.

Don't worry makbul bhai, he will get the grant soon .Communicate with HR and request them to send the reply soon.

Good Luck


ahmedmakbul said:


> I got news from one of my HR colleagues in my current employer that he received letter from embassy requesting for information about my details for verification purpose.I checked with the HR of my immediate past employer. They said they did not receive any letter or mail or phone call.
> 
> I wonder:
> - Am I under security check?
> - If yes, then what is the process of security check?


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Dear friends,

I do not have a birth certificate and also I found that I lost my original SSC certificate. I only have a photocopy of my SSC certificate now. Yesterday, I lodged my visa application and found that the 1st doc which is asked by DIBP is the birth cert.


Currently I live in China and do not have any connection where I was born because my father was merely a govt employee there, who was transferred to other places later. Unfortunately, during 2005, in my 1st passport, I mentioned that town name without thinking much of the later consequences.


1. How can I manage a birth certificate (submittable to DIBP visa lodge application) for example from town A in Bangladesh?
2. Is it possible to notary public my photocopied SSC cert and then submit that instead of my birth cert in my application?

BR//Raiyan


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear all,

With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted. 

Best of luck to all BD applicant who are waiting to receive their golden mail.  

For any help you message me, I will try my best to support you, Pray for us.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Dear Experts

Is it possible to authenticate birth certificate from Australian embassy Bangladesh? I tried to find notarial service from their website but could not find it. My wife's birth certificate is already attested by foreign ministry Bangladesh but was thinking of also getting it authenticated from Aus embassy. 


On the contrary I found in Shanghai, near by workplace, it is possible to authenticate birth certificate from Australian consulate but I am not sure if DIBP will accept it because I am applying for PR with a BGD passport.

Could anybody please suggest if BGD foreign ministry authentication after notary is enough OR I should try to also authenticate it from Aus embassy Bangladesh/China? 

BR//R


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


congrats dude and all the very best!


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> Is it possible to authenticate birth certificate from Australian embassy Bangladesh? I tried to find notarial service from their website but could not find it. My wife's birth certificate is already attested by foreign ministry Bangladesh but was thinking of also getting it authenticated from Aus embassy.
> 
> ...


Hello Raiyan,

why you need to do this? You can upload the color scan copy. I haven't do any of my document motorized from anyone, I just uploaded all my document color copy. 

If you take birth certificate from Bangladeshi consulate office in your place. If it is original copy then no need to worry about authentication. However, SSC certificate also count as birth Proof.

One more thing, if you have any relative in Bangladesh then they can also collect the birth certificate from City Corporation. You can fill up the birth certificate form, signature it and send them scan copy, In this case, they need to contact with some agent and give some extra amount (2000 Tk.), hope it will done within 1~2 days.

I'm not sure which will be the better option for you.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Raiyan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. Actually my wife's birth certificate is in Bangla and the notarised english copy does not look good as an acceptable document. All of my other documents are standard. Only this seems of low quality as it was issued by local union parishad. That is irritating me... as you know how much hard work everyone has done to reach this stage...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Raiyan said:


> Thanks. Actually my wife's birth certificate is in Bangla and the notarised english copy does not look good as an acceptable document. All of my other documents are standard. Only this seems of low quality as it was issued by local union parishad. That is irritating me... as you know how much hard work everyone has done to reach this stage...


Yes Raiyan, I understand your situation but nowadays its easy to get the English Birth Certificate from any district in Bangladesh. I expect you have some relative in here and they can manage for you, else try to manage from Bangladesh consulate office in your place. 

Hope and pray you can resolve this soon. Good Luck Buddy


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Dear All,
We have got our grant today!
It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime.. 
Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).




Congrats and all the very best!


----------



## mou123 (May 4, 2016)

*Vitassess*

Hello every1,
I'm new to this group. Is there any1 who has done their skill assessment with vitassess as medical administrator. Then please help with the documents required.


----------



## mou123 (May 4, 2016)

*Vitassess*

I also wanted to know how many years of work experience is required for medical administrator assessment? If anybody knows then pls help me.




IELTS : 05/03/16 (l-7.5, r-7.5, w-8, s-7)
ANZSCO code:134211
skill assessment: not yet done.


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

By the grace of Almighty, Me & my family have been granted the 189 Visa along.
Please keep us in your prayers so that everything goes smoothly and successfully.

lane:lane:lane:lane:

All praise to Allah. Alhamdulillah.


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

ahmedmakbul said:


> By the grace of Almighty, Me & my family have been granted the 189 Visa along.
> Please keep us in your prayers so that everything goes smoothly and successfully.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> ...


Cong rats and wish you all the best


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

I am living in UK and planning to get PCC from Bangladesh, so what is the best way to apply for that? How long it normally take? Please share your experience. Thanks


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Dear Expats,
Need urgent help. My assessment result came today and my Bachelor & masters degree assessed as AQF certificate iv. I'm puzzled how much point will be awarded for this? Can anyone please put some light on it??

thanks in advance.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

butapece said:


> Dear Expats,
> Need urgent help. My assessment result came today and my Bachelor & masters degree assessed as AQF certificate iv. I'm puzzled how much point will be awarded for this? Can anyone please put some light on it??
> 
> thanks in advance.


You will get 10 points if I am not wrong. 

AQF levels | Australian Qualifications Framework

For more details you need to share exactly what degree and institution you atttended with.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

butapece said:


> Dear Expats,
> Need urgent help. My assessment result came today and my Bachelor & masters degree assessed as AQF certificate iv. I'm puzzled how much point will be awarded for this? Can anyone please put some light on it??
> 
> thanks in advance.



How come only cert iv? 
From which institute you been graduated? which subj?

For diploma and other recognized cert you may get 10 points


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> How come only cert iv?
> From which institute you been graduated? which subj?
> 
> For diploma and other recognized cert you may get 10 points


I've completed my B.Sc and M.Sc in Applied Physics, Electronics & Communication Engineering (APECE) from Dhaka University. Also mentioned my M.Sc during application but don't know why only Bachelor mentioned in outcome letter and assessed as AQF cert iv!!


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> You will get 10 points if I am not wrong.
> 
> AQF levels | Australian Qualifications Framework
> 
> For more details you need to share exactly what degree and institution you atttended with.


I've completed my B.Sc and M.Sc in Applied Physics, Electronics & Communication Engineering (APECE) from Dhaka University. Also mentioned my M.Sc during application but don't know why only Bachelor mentioned in outcome letter and assessed as AQF cert iv!!


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Dear Expats, 
Does anyone have any idea about TRA outcome letter format? Does they assess only minimum requirement as I came to know?


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi,
How can I pay the visa fee from Bangladesh?

Regards,
Arif


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

nevergone said:


> Hi,
> How can I pay the visa fee from Bangladesh?
> 
> Regards,
> Arif


Dear Mate,
You can pay by International Credit Card or any overseas (Not necessary Australia any country) friend's card.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I've completed my Bsc from AIUB in EEE. Does anyone have any idea which equivalent degree shall I be awarded once EA completes their assessment? Diploma or a Bachelor one? Or worse than that?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've completed my Bsc from AIUB in EEE. Does anyone have any idea which equivalent degree shall I be awarded once EA completes their assessment? Diploma or a Bachelor one? Or worse than that?



Don't have any idea about private institute's degree. But for public it will be awarded as Associate degree.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

ashiqcep said:


> Don't have any idea about private institute's degree. But for public it will be awarded as Associate degree.


No idea about private university of Bangladesh. But my bachelor honors degree is equivalent to Australian bachelor honors degree. By the way I am from Bangladesh Agricultural University, Mymensingh.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi, After performing 1st entry, I am in Bangladesh from Mar-2015. Is there any any requirement to do final entry within certain period of 1st entry? Or, I can plan for final entry at any date till Jan-2020 (Visa expiry date)....


----------



## goldz (Jun 15, 2016)

Do I need to submit National ID copy? Is it mandatory?


----------



## goldz (Jun 15, 2016)

Did anyone submit SSC/HSC or O/A level certificates and marksheets? Is it necessary or just Honours and Masters?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

goldz said:


> Did anyone submit SSC/HSC or O/A level certificates and marksheets? Is it necessary or just Honours and Masters?


Just honors and masters


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

goldz said:


> Do I need to submit National ID copy? Is it mandatory?


It is not mandatory. But It is better to submit all necessary documents for avoiding delay in processing .


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

suman.cuet said:


> Hi, After performing 1st entry, I am in Bangladesh from Mar-2015. Is there any any requirement to do final entry within certain period of 1st entry? Or, I can plan for final entry at any date till Jan-2020 (Visa expiry date)....




Per my knowledge about 189/190, if you have satisfied the IED, you can enter anytime before this visa expires. But point to remember is that if this visa's stipulated time duration is not enough to fulfill 4 years stay period inside Australia to claim the citizenship, then you have to apply for a RRV (resident return visa) to make your way to 4 years inside Australia to cliam the Australian passport. Now when it comes to RRV, surely it depends on case officer wherher s/he will award you one or not. RRV grant mostly depends on your true intention of working and living in Australia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dear Expats,
Any body can inform how many Bangladeshi family in Armidale,NSW ?I am planning to move in Armidale after visa grant.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Dear Brothers/Sisters,

1st of all take my Salam.

What is the best method to bring money from Bangladesh to Australia and how it could be done? My main intention is to minimize bank charge loss and conversion loss from BDT to AUD as more as possible.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## asad0611 (Jul 13, 2016)

*immigration*

Hello Friends,

I want to know the procedure of payment from Bangladesh to Engineers Australia/State Nomination Cost/Visa Cost....

Although it is shown that by AMERICAN EXPRESS credit card it is possible to pay from Bangladesh.

I do not have this first of all.

However, is it allowed from Bangladesh to pay this much of amount via credit card? 

Thanks,asad0611


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

asad0611 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I want to know the procedure of payment from Bangladesh to Engineers Australia/State Nomination Cost/Visa Cost....
> 
> ...


You can apply for an international credit card (USD) from any bank. Some banks are offering annual fee waiver (Brac Bank, Dutch Bangla etc). However, they need a fixed deposit account or other sort of guarantee.

Yes, you will be able to pay the visa cost or EA fees through credit card.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Raiyan said:


> Dear Brothers/Sisters,
> 
> 1st of all take my Salam.
> 
> ...


W/salam,

If you have relative friend living Australia who needs to transfer money to Bangladesh, request them to transfer AUD to your account in Australia while you will pay back in BDT in Bangladesh. However, you have to open an Aussie bank account before travelling to Australia. You can do it online. One major drawback is this is not legal according to Bangladesh bank rules as it is similar to "hundi".

Another option is through international credit card or travel card. The only limitation is they have a limit of 5000 USD per person per anum. Moreover you have to arrange (by post or by person) endorsing the amount in passport every year.

There are other options to carry bigger amount as large as 50 K showing reason like study etc. It has to be done with permission from Bangladesh bank. You can talk to your bank for detail procedure.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> W/salam,
> 
> If you have relative friend living Australia who needs to transfer money to Bangladesh, request them to transfer AUD to your account in Australia while you will pay back in BDT in Bangladesh. However, you have to open an Aussie bank account before travelling to Australia. You can do it online. One major drawback is this is not legal according to Bangladesh bank rules as it is similar to "hundi".
> 
> ...


The limit is now 7K USD. Check this link for details https://www.facebook.com/magistrates.all.airports.bangladesh/posts/724309344334072


----------



## asad0611 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Engineers Australia Assessment*

Dear Friends,

I want to know one thing regarding the Engineers Australia assessment.

I need the skill assessment from Engineers Australia as I have to apply for Plant Engineer. In the EA booklet it is shown that Additional MSA Skill Application Items:

a/assessment of your relevant skilled employment
b/assessment of your overseas PhD

As it shown the additional.......is it needed the skilled employment assessment(a)???????

Thanks
asad0611


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

asad0611 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I want to know one thing regarding the Engineers Australia assessment.
> 
> ...



The employment assessment is optional. However, it will be on CO's (case officer who will process your application) hand to give you points for experience, if you don't assess the work experience by EA.


----------



## asad0611 (Jul 13, 2016)

alamin104 said:


> The employment assessment is optional. However, it will be on CO's (case officer who will process your application) hand to give you points for experience, if you don't assess the work experience by EA.


Dear Brother,

I am not clear.What should I do? Should I proceed for the skilled employment assessment?

Are you suggesting to do the same?

In your case what you had to do in the assessment time from Engineers Australia?

Thanks
asad0611


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

asad0611 said:


> Dear Brother,
> 
> I am not clear.What should I do? Should I proceed for the skilled employment assessment?
> 
> ...


Go for experience assessment by EA as most applicants do so. CO is not an expert and I don't know how he/she verifies one's professional experience claim.


----------



## asad0611 (Jul 13, 2016)

alamin104 said:


> asad0611 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Brother,
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply brother. Which one will be benefited. CO,s assessment or EA,s skilled employment assessment? From whom I can get the maximum point?although you have told to go for EA,s skilled employment assessment.I want to get maximum point. 
Thanks...
asad0611


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello BD Expats, I would like to know whether its required to have Masters (preferably in the same field as Bachelor) for the Private University Students who are willing to put their steps into the assessment process. I heard that from one of the officials of EDUAID.


----------



## asad0611 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello friends,
I want to know about the submission of EOI. Here it is shown that Submit an EOI, Login to Skill Select, Employers Login. I want to know about these three.

Thanks/asad0611


----------



## asad0611 (Jul 13, 2016)

I also heard the same from them.


----------



## asad0611 (Jul 13, 2016)

I also heard the same from them.


----------



## asad0611 (Jul 13, 2016)

adnanvb said:


> Hello BD Expats, I would like to know whether its required to have Masters (preferably in the same field as Bachelor) for the Private University Students who are willing to put their steps into the assessment process. I heard that from one of the officials of EDUAID.


I also heard the same from them


----------



## asad0611 (Jul 13, 2016)

Dear friends,
To lodge a visa which documents need to be prepared?Thanks in advance.

Thanks/asad0611


----------



## asad0611 (Jul 13, 2016)

Dear Friends,
What should I select in EOI if I unmarried? It seems to me that engaged as unmarried option is not available there.

Thanks in advance/asad0611


----------



## arif.lakemba (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi all, hope everything goes well with you. I'm from from Sydney,AU(visa Subclass 189) and new in this forum.
It's regarding my younger brother EA assessment. He completed Bachelor of Engineering from private university(NSU). Some one told me that he can get 15 points for his bachelor degree , if he apply for Engineering Technologist, but will get 10 points , if he apply for professional engineer. Is this information true.
Is it mandatory one year job experience before applying for EA assessment? I got the information from EA website that job experience is not mandatory for assessment. However, I have confusion since one of the consultancy firm of Bangladesh told me that one year job experience is mandatory.


----------



## rubel320 (Sep 5, 2016)

*EA assessment*



arif.lakemba said:


> Hi all, hope everything goes well with you. I'm from from Sydney,AU(visa Subclass 189) and new in this forum.
> It's regarding my younger brother EA assessment. He completed Bachelor of Engineering from private university(NSU). Some one told me that he can get 15 points for his bachelor degree , if he apply for Engineering Technologist, but will get 10 points , if he apply for professional engineer. Is this information true.
> Is it mandatory one year job experience before applying for EA assessment? I got the information from EA website that job experience is not mandatory for assessment. However, I have confusion since one of the consultancy firm of Bangladesh told me that one year job experience is mandatory.


what i know you should have atlest 1 year exp to start ea assmnt

same problem here, according to Australian edu.gov they catagorized public and private
we are in section 2, where to claim Bachelor we need 150+ credits with 5 years they wont count our degree equivalent to 3 or 4 yer bachelor if we have 150+ credits with 4 years (Even though i have 163 credits with 4.5 years)

This is one of the issues with Engineers Australia and their streamlined accord process which borders on the ridiculous.

Would appreciate to see if anyone from private who got 3 or 4y bachelor assessment in recent years

Thanks


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Its been already 3 months since I lodged for 190 visa as Engineering Technologist. I lodged my application on 7th June and front loaded all the documents including Form 80 & 1221 for both myself and spouse. I am also done with our medicals and PCC. I got Immi commencement email on 11th July and since then no communication from them. 

Is anyone there on the same boat? Has there been any issue with the visa grant of Bangladeshi applicants recently after the Holy Artisan incident?

Regards,


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

nevergone said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Its been already 3 months since I lodged for 190 visa as Engineering Technologist. I lodged my application on 7th June and front loaded all the documents including Form 80 & 1221 for both myself and spouse. I am also done with our medicals and PCC. I got Immi commencement email on 11th July and since then no communication from them.
> 
> ...


Have you received your visa grant yet ?


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi

I have completed BSc in Electrical & Electronic Engineering from American International University-Bangladesh (AIUB). Currently I am enrolled on their MBA program. My question is: How much points probably would Engineers Australia give me once I am done with writing CDR?

1) MBA+BSc (From AIUB)= Bachelor (Australian Equivalent)?

2) MBA+BSc (From AIUB)= Advanced Diploma (Australian Equivalent)?

You valuable opinions are highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> Have you received your visa grant yet ?


Hi,

havent received any grant. the waiting is killing me.

Regards,


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have completed BSc in Electrical & Electronic Engineering from American International University-Bangladesh (AIUB). Currently I am enrolled on their MBA program. My question is: How much points probably would Engineers Australia give me once I am done with writing CDR?
> 
> ...



I did not face this as I am form KUET, but I think option 1 is more likely to happen. I am saying this since, this happened with 1 guy I know for Canadian WES evaluation. Australia might not be very different. 

Please update us with final result once available.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Raiyan said:


> I did not face this as I am form KUET, but I think option 1 is more likely to happen. I am saying this since, this happened with 1 guy I know for Canadian WES evaluation. Australia might not be very different.
> 
> Please update us with final result once available.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Thank You


----------



## swordenium (Sep 26, 2016)

I completed my Bachelors in CSE from United International University and an executive Masters in Computer Science from Jahangirnagar University, with 5 years work Experience as a Software Engineer. 

Will ACS consider the Masters from Jahangirnagar University as Bachelor's level according to AQF?


----------



## jewel829 (Sep 29, 2016)

I am new here and want to migrate Australia.What will be my first step toward this?.I have BSc in Computer science from AIUB and MBA from Dhaka University.I am serving in ICT division Of Uttara Bank Limited for 6 yrs.I want to apply 190 subclass visa as Network Administrator(CSOL).How will i do my education and skill assessment.please describe me in details.


----------



## rubel320 (Sep 5, 2016)

*EA assessment*



jewel829 said:


> I am new here and want to migrate Australia.What will be my first step toward this?.I have BSc in Computer science from AIUB and MBA from Dhaka University.I am serving in ICT division Of Uttara Bank Limited for 6 yrs.I want to apply 190 subclass visa as Network Administrator(CSOL).How will i do my education and skill assessment.please describe me in details.


You can download latest MSA booklet to write CDR, you wont get bachelor recognition for BSc , i am also from private facing that nasty music now, what i know they only count 8-10 old(70s) public uni deg. as bachelor from bd, your MBA would recognize as bachelor or above i guess since DU in that list.

best of luck and keep update us


----------



## jewel829 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for ur information


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello everyone,

For adding my spouse in application, is it necessary to undergo English proficiency exam for spouse?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Hai every one . Any one submitted CDR+MSA without fast track ? what is the status ?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

If wife's medium of instruction is English in Bachelor degree ,is she need to take IELTS? though her uni has given medium of instruction certificate already. would it be enough ?


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

islam03 said:


> If wife's medium of instruction is English in Bachelor degree ,is she need to take IELTS? though her uni has given medium of instruction certificate already. would it be enough ?


Yes, it would be enough. No IELTS is necessary.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

rubel320 said:


> You can download latest MSA booklet to write CDR, you wont get bachelor recognition for BSc , i am also from private facing that nasty music now, what i know they only count 8-10 old(70s) public uni deg. as bachelor from bd, your MBA would recognize as bachelor or above i guess since DU in that list.
> 
> best of luck and keep update us


I am afraid, Australia does not consider any recognized MBA or even phd equivalent to recognised Bachelor.

Anyone with previous experience may give you a good suggestion. Otherwise, you have to proceed with monetary risk involved.


----------



## Cloud81 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello Folks,
I would like to know regarding my Bachelor Degree which is awarded by University of GREENWICH London, my first 2 years study in the UK, but last year did in Bangladesh in a local Institute which is collaborate with the University of Greenwich. Now my question is these types of degree ("validated program of study") are accepted by ACS (Australian Computer Society)?
Thank you very much.
Regards


----------



## asad0611 (Jul 13, 2016)

Does anyone here from KUET?

Thanks
asad0611


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

Cloud81 said:


> Hello Folks,
> I would like to know regarding my Bachelor Degree which is awarded by University of GREENWICH London, my first 2 years study in the UK, but last year did in Bangladesh in a local Institute which is collaborate with the University of Greenwich. Now my question is these types of degree ("validated program of study") are accepted by ACS (Australian Computer Society)?
> Thank you very much.
> Regards




Hey, have u received ur 3rd year marks sheet and your graduation certificate yet? If yes than does it say from university of Greenwich?


----------



## rashed-84 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi All,
Did anyone open a bank account online before moving to Australia. All the big 4 banks in Au offer this service, where I can open bank account online and they will give me an email with all the details necessary to deposit money in the account from overseas. Once I go to Australia, I have to prove my identity by showing passport and other details. Then my account will be activated and I will be able to withdraw money. My question is, did anyone in this forum do this? Is there any issue with transferring money & activating account afterwards?


----------



## Cloud81 (Oct 21, 2016)

satsah said:


> Hey, have u received ur 3rd year marks sheet and your graduation certificate yet? If yes than does it say from university of Greenwich?


Thank you for ur reply. Yes got the certificate and transcripts direct from Greenwich and only local institute name on transcript not in Certificate. Certificate is same as main campus.:rain:


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

I strongly believe your good to go and it will accept as Aus equivalent bachelor degree.


----------



## Cloud81 (Oct 21, 2016)

In ACS Application Checklist> Personal Documents> "Certified copy of your marriage certificate if you have been married and your name has changed". I am Male and married, does the marriage certificate neccessary for assessment?


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cloud81 said:


> In ACS Application Checklist> Personal Documents> "Certified copy of your marriage certificate if you have been married and your name has changed". I am Male and married, does the marriage certificate neccessary for assessment?


Come on! Apply simple reasoning. marriage certificate is only required as an evidence of one's name change. So, you dont have to submit it.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

rashed-84 said:


> Hi All,
> Did anyone open a bank account online before moving to Australia. All the big 4 banks in Au offer this service, where I can open bank account online and they will give me an email with all the details necessary to deposit money in the account from overseas. Once I go to Australia, I have to prove my identity by showing passport and other details. Then my account will be activated and I will be able to withdraw money. My question is, did anyone in this forum do this? Is there any issue with transferring money & activating account afterwards?


Yes I did the same. Unfortunately at Darwin Airport, my passport did not receive any seal due to mistake by the immigration officer and the bank refused to activate my account. So make sure that you get the arrival seal at immigration desk. 
For online account, I would suggest you to choose NAB as it does not charge any fee. NAB ATMs although not so frequent as commonwealth bank but it will serve your need I think.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

islam03 said:


> Hai every one . Any one submitted CDR+MSA without fast track ? what is the status ?


Do you mean tracking number? Well, I tried 2 times sending my IELTS report to EA by normal post (without tracking service) and EA said they did not receive it. However, I mailed dozens of university applications with the same postal service and not a single one was missing.


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey guys, 
Im applying for subclass 476 and uploading the docs which they ask. Now what are 1)character, evidence of 2) character assesment, evidence of intention to obtain
Are these the police character certificates? Do I need any kind of receipt as well?
Also which are the approved medicals where I can do the medical tests?? Are they only in Dhaka??


----------



## rashed-84 (Oct 23, 2016)

alamin104 said:


> Yes I did the same. Unfortunately at Darwin Airport, my passport did not receive any seal due to mistake by the immigration officer and the bank refused to activate my account. So make sure that you get the arrival seal at immigration desk.
> For online account, I would suggest you to choose NAB as it does not charge any fee. NAB ATMs although not so frequent as commonwealth bank but it will serve your need I think.


Thank you for this valuable information. I will make sure, that my passport gets arrival seal by the immigration officer. Did you send any fund to your NAB account before you move? If they refuse to activate your account because of missing arrival seal, how did you recover funds from the account? Does boarding pass count as a prove?


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sami00 said:


> Hey guys,
> Im applying for subclass 476 and uploading the docs which they ask. Now what are 1)character, evidence of 2) character assesment, evidence of intention to obtain
> Are these the police character certificates? Do I need any kind of receipt as well?
> Also which are the approved medicals where I can do the medical tests?? Are they only in Dhaka??


In my case, I submitted police clearance certificate against character evidence. And about character assessment; so far I remember, its a declaration form which will be given to you by CO.

Better is to mail your CO (case officer) to clarify.

Best wishes


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

rashed-84 said:


> Thank you for this valuable information. I will make sure, that my passport gets arrival seal by the immigration officer. Did you send any fund to your NAB account before you move? If they refuse to activate your account because of missing arrival seal, how did you recover funds from the account? Does boarding pass count as a prove?


No, luckily I did not put any fund in advance. My plan was to transfer fund afterwards.

BTW, how are you planning to put fund in your Aus bank account? Are the BB rules flexible enough to allow you fund transfer from Bangladesh for migration purpose?


----------



## rashed-84 (Oct 23, 2016)

alamin104 said:


> No, luckily I did not put any fund in advance. My plan was to transfer fund afterwards.
> 
> BTW, how are you planning to put fund in your Aus bank account? Are the BB rules flexible enough to allow you fund transfer from Bangladesh for migration purpose?


Actually if I can find someone who wants to send money in BD, my plan is to ask him to transfer the funds to my account, and I will pay the receiver in Bangladesh in BDT. 

Did you move in with your family? I am finding a hard time to get a house rent over there.


----------



## Kazi.Rahman (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi, I just started preparing for the subclass 189/190 visa. Can anyone please tell me about the proof of fund required for applying the visa for a single applicant? Couldn't find any reference regarding bank statement for 189 visa but just found the fund required for QLD (190SC). Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*About Subclass 600 Visitor Visa*

Hi Bangladeshi applicants ! How are you doing?
Could anyone share his or her experience and requirements regarding Subclass 600 Visitor Visa??


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi Bangladeshi applicants ! How are you doing?
> Could anyone share his or her experience and requirements regarding Subclass 600 Visitor Visa??


It's kind of unfortunate to see there are very little Bangladeshis active in this forum. But anyway.

Once I started to apply for a Visitor Visa (I think it's 600), all I did was fill-up form with necessary documents and went to the submission section, I believe it's in Gulshan 2, they told me on the same day my finger print and other scanning will be done. I couldn't make it eventually for personal reasons. I think it should be pretty straight forward.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Thanks spark53




spark53 said:


> It's kind of unfortunate to see there are very little Bangladeshis active in this forum. But anyway.
> 
> Once I started to apply for a Visitor Visa (I think it's 600), all I did was fill-up form with necessary documents and went to the submission section, I believe it's in Gulshan 2, they told me on the same day my finger print and other scanning will be done. I couldn't make it eventually for personal reasons. I think it should be pretty straight forward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I have passed 1yrs and 4 months in Australia. Last month i got my dream job offer as a manager of one of the biggest poultry company of Australia.
My position comes with 3 bedroom house with all utility bills provided by the company and a car
Alhamdullish
Now I want to say don't afraid to come here and dont believe there is no job. As we are skilled there is definitely some opportunity can be managed today or tomorrow.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> I have passed 1yrs and 4 months in Australia. Last month i got my dream job offer as a manager of one of the biggest poultry company of Australia.
> My position comes with 3 bedroom house with all utility bills provided by the company and a car
> Alhamdullish
> Now I want to say don't afraid to come here and dont believe there is no job. As we are skilled there is definitely some opportunity can be managed today or tomorrow.


Great for you indeed, like a dream come true. Glad to hear. Hope for all good in your life.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tahanpaa said:


> I have passed 1yrs and 4 months in Australia. Last month i got my dream job offer as a manager of one of the biggest poultry company of Australia.
> My position comes with 3 bedroom house with all utility bills provided by the company and a car
> Alhamdullish
> Now I want to say don't afraid to come here and dont believe there is no job. As we are skilled there is definitely some opportunity can be managed today or tomorrow.


Congrats ! Good to hear a great immigration story !


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

congrats !


tahanpaa said:


> I have passed 1yrs and 4 months in Australia. Last month i got my dream job offer as a manager of one of the biggest poultry company of Australia.
> My position comes with 3 bedroom house with all utility bills provided by the company and a car
> Alhamdullish
> Now I want to say don't afraid to come here and dont believe there is no job. As we are skilled there is definitely some opportunity can be managed today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

I recently got subclass 476 visa and I'm planning to go to Sydney around May or June. So this post is not totally application related, but I have some questions.
1) How do I go about searching for jobs? Any kind of work to begin with ( odd jobs) or full time engineering ones if I'm lucky.
2) I'm planning to apply for 189 after I go. So what should I prepare beforehand??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> I recently got subclass 476 visa and I'm planning to go to Sydney around May or June. So this post is not totally application related, but I have some questions.
> 1) How do I go about searching for jobs? Any kind of work to begin with ( odd jobs) or full time engineering ones if I'm lucky.


Apply online or go to store and drop your CV.



> 2) I'm planning to apply for 189 after I go. So what should I prepare beforehand??


Get your assessment done and also if you need points, do PTE/IELTS and get as required. What's your degree ? Are you 25 yet ?

For 189 Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

For 190 https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> Apply online or go to store and drop your CV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Mate,
Literately you will not be successful if you only depends on online resume posting rather you have to talk directly on the work places. If you are very lucky than it works. Moreover most of the Bangladeshi are engineer here so try to connect with them also otherwise it will be tough to manage yourself here 
Thanks.


----------



## fmdude (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 7th Feb 2017 for both 189 and 190 sub category (NSW & Victoria)

Points - 60 (65 points SS)

Profession - Mechanical Engineer (2335)

I already got a refusal for Victoria 190 sub category. I am waiting for NSW application.

Can anyone advise me if I should wait for positive results with my current point status, or probably do something else.

Appreciate your support.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

fmdude said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 7th Feb 2017 for both 189 and 190 sub category (NSW & Victoria)
> 
> ...


Give your points breakdown for someone to comment.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fmdude (Mar 6, 2017)

spark53 said:


> Give your points breakdown for someone to comment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Points Breakdown:

Age - 25

IELTS - 10

Experience - 5

Qualification - 15


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

fmdude said:


> Points Breakdown:
> 
> Age - 25
> 
> ...


Mate,
Definitely it will be positive but better always if you submit eoi separately
Cheers


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

fmdude said:


> Points Breakdown:
> 
> Age - 25
> 
> ...


It calculates you have 55 points without SS, where is your 60 points? With 55 it may be difficult, but it mostly depends on your occupation. If there is less number of candidates and your points secure a good position in the queue, then you have a good chance. Try to see if there is similar thread with your occupation code in this forum and joining there you would get more detail information. Also you try PTE test to get 79 in each section which will give you 20 points in english.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tahanpaa said:


> Dear Mate,
> Literately you will not be successful if you only depends on online resume posting rather you have to talk directly on the work places. If you are very lucky than it works. Moreover most of the Bangladeshi are engineer here so try to connect with them also otherwise it will be tough to manage yourself here
> Thanks.


Thanks mate for the advice, Will work on it. Cheers !


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

New inquiry. I want to apply for EA assessment. How do I get it started and what do I need?? I did B.Sc in Civil Engineering from Abu Dhabi University and currently working in a firm in Bangladesh. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> New inquiry. I want to apply for EA assessment. How do I get it started and what do I need?? I did B.Sc in Civil Engineering from Abu Dhabi University and currently working in a firm in Bangladesh. Thanks for any help!!


This booklet: https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf

Also https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-558.html


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello everyone

I've done skill assessment via TRA and also passed PTE with overall 65+ in each band (equivalent to IELTS 7). If anyone have any queries feel free to knock.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

butapece said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I've done skill assessment via TRA and also passed PTE with overall 65+ in each band (equivalent to IELTS 7). If anyone have any queries feel free to knock.


What'd your points breakdown and are you going to lodge EOI now?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

spark53 said:


> What'd your points breakdown and are you going to lodge EOI now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I've already submitted EOI and got invitation. Now on process for visa lodging...


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Dear All,

Can anyone please suggest how to pay AUD 6300 for the visa fee from Bangladesh? Other than paying with the help of expat relatives is there any other way?


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey guys,
I've started my EA MSA and got stuck at the first step itself. I will be applying under the Washington accord, so do I need the "Assessment of your relevent skilled employment" or is it only for Non-Accredited qualification?? Also I've read that I need to upload my CV. What format or template should I use for it??


----------



## Alex791 (May 22, 2016)

butapece said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how to pay AUD 6300 for the visa fee from Bangladesh? Other than paying with the help of expat relatives is there any other way?


That's the one thing that I sometimes find a bit shocking with Australian immigration: it's a bit of a business for them, and they try to make lots of money out of it. I hope you managed to find this huge sum of money!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Alex791 said:


> That's the one thing that I sometimes find a bit shocking with Australian immigration: it's a bit of a business for them, and they try to make lots of money out of it. I hope you managed to find this huge sum of money!


It's a nice income alright, but the Australian taxpayer still subsidises DIBP's running costs to a substantial degree - all of the application fees don't come close to covering DIBP's operating costs.


----------



## fmdude (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

There was a mistake in my points calculation. Instead of 25 for age its 30 (as I am 29 years old). So summing it up totals to 60 without state sponsorship.

Kindly advise when can I expect my EOI invitation for NSW. (EOI sumbitted on 7th Feb 2017)


----------



## fmdude (Mar 6, 2017)

spark53 said:


> It calculates you have 55 points without SS, where is your 60 points? With 55 it may be difficult, but it mostly depends on your occupation. If there is less number of candidates and your points secure a good position in the queue, then you have a good chance. Try to see if there is similar thread with your occupation code in this forum and joining there you would get more detail information. Also you try PTE test to get 79 in each section which will give you 20 points in english.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Hi,

There was a mistake in my points calculation. Instead of 25 for age its 30 (as I am 29 years old). So summing it up totals to 60 without state sponsorship.

Kindly advise when can I expect my EOI invitation for NSW. (EOI sumbitted on 7th Feb 2017)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> Hey guys,
> I've started my EA MSA and got stuck at the first step itself. I will be applying under the Washington accord, so do I need the "Assessment of your relevent skilled employment" or is it only for Non-Accredited qualification?? Also I've read that I need to upload my CV. What format or template should I use for it??


*
Assessment of your relevent skilled employment* is if you are seeking to get assessment of your work experience, it has nothing to do with Washington Accord or Non-Accredited qualification.

Well any format is fine, try get it inside two pages, not more.

Your info
Education
Work Experience
Others Skills

These should be fine.


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> *
> Assessment of your relevent skilled employment* is if you are seeking to get assessment of your work experience, it has nothing to do with Washington Accord or Non-Accredited qualification.
> 
> Well any format is fine, try get it inside two pages, not more.
> ...


thanks, so do i have to have it done or is it unnecessary? also do you know any of the places where in dhaka or chittagong where i can give PTE? i only found Tuv Sud, are there any more where i can do coaching as well??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> thanks, so do i have to have it done or is it unnecessary? also do you know any of the places where in dhaka or chittagong where i can give PTE? i only found Tuv Sud, are there any more where i can do coaching as well??


That's a question better ask on the visa lodge board. Some people says its better to get it assessed by them, then you know how much points you are getting. While some says you can skip it. But I would rather get it done so as not to overclaim points and if work experience is not accepted by DIBP, then EOI invite and corresponding visa might get cancelled.

Only Tuv Sud in Uttara has a centre. Well Tuv Sud does coaching but I think you can use the forum for practice. This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Have anyone submitted visa application after getting invitation-- how you paid the AUD6300 from Bangladesh? Need suggestion please...


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Sami00 said:


> thanks, so do i have to have it done or is it unnecessary? also do you know any of the places where in dhaka or chittagong where i can give PTE? i only found Tuv Sud, are there any more where i can do coaching as well??


In my opinion for taking PTE preparation youtube is best. Just don't bother to search too much study materials rather practice with youtube videos which will help more. Some useful youtube channels- PTE academic, PTE GOLD, PTE LAB, PTE success.


----------



## rezon.kuet (Mar 30, 2017)

butapece said:


> Have anyone submitted visa application after getting invitation-- how you paid the AUD6300 from Bangladesh? Need suggestion please...


I have paid my VISA fee by one of my friend staying in USA by his credit card. I transfered the amount in his BD account. Other option you can send money to your known person in abroad who can pay for you by Hundi.

Thanks


----------



## rezon.kuet (Mar 30, 2017)

TRA Assesment Done: 14th Oct'16
Assement Occupation: 312312( Electrical Engineering Technician)
State Sponsorship Apply Date: 4th Dec'16 
State Sponsorship Grant By SA(Adelaide): 11th Jan'17
IELTS Score: L: 7.5, S: 6.0, R: 6.5, W: 6.5 
Point Claim: 60 with state sponsorship from SA
Visa Lodge Date: 17th Jan'17
First CO contact Date: 23rd Jan'17( Asked for Medical)
Responde to CO Date: 1st Feb'17
Second CO Contact Date: 8th Mar'17( Asked for clear scan copy of all employement documents, 
Passport and IELTS copy as given scan copy quality is poor.
Responde to CO date: 10th Mar'17
Visa Grant: Pending


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

rezon.kuet said:


> I have paid my VISA fee by one of my friend staying in USA by his credit card. I transfered the amount in his BD account. Other option you can send money to your known person in abroad who can pay for you by Hundi.
> 
> Thanks


Actually I was searching for a legal way. However I'm also following same way of taking advantage of expat friends.


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi,
Good day all..
Passing some serious days with loads of tension...

EA outcome :Telecom Engineer (5th May, 2016)

PTE :L- 73 R- 73 S-76 W-78

EOI submitted : 31 Jan 2017
Invitation : 1 Feb 2017
189 Visa lodged: 6 March 2017
CO contact :22 March 2017
IP : 27 March 2017
..........................fingers crossed!!!





Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

laxswa said:


> Hi,
> Good day all..
> Passing some serious days with loads of tension...
> 
> ...


Bro that's some serious speed on the invite!! How many points are you getting btw?? Best of luck!


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> Bro that's some serious speed on the invite!! How many points are you getting btw?? Best of luck!


Although i got invitation for 189 with sharp 60 but currently i am running on 65 points with 5 years of WE...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

laxswa said:


> Hi,
> Good day all..
> Passing some serious days with loads of tension...
> 
> ...



Hi,

Can you give some insights on papers you've uploaded with visa application. 
1.Did you upload payslips for all companies you've worked? 
2. provided bank statement of all five years? 
3.All documents were notarized?


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

butapece said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you give some insights on papers you've uploaded with visa application.
> 1.Did you upload payslips for all companies you've worked?
> ...


Not rly.....i tried as much as i could manage from my employers...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

laxswa said:


> Not rly.....i tried as much as i could manage from my employers...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


All the documents were simply scanned...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## rubel320 (Sep 5, 2016)

*hi*



rezon.kuet said:


> TRA Assesment Done: 14th Oct'16
> Assement Occupation: 312312( Electrical Engineering Technician)
> State Sponsorship Apply Date: 4th Dec'16
> State Sponsorship Grant By SA(Adelaide): 11th Jan'17
> ...


Any update


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Bro, have you taken any aoproval from EA for job experience? I got EA approval 1 year ago? Can I claim point for job experience after EA approval?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sure, you can claim


Abul_bd said:


> Hi Bro, have you taken any aoproval from EA for job experience? I got EA approval 1 year ago? Can I claim point for job experience after EA approval?


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Mithu vhai,
thanks a lot. It means separate assessment for job experience is not required, right? Only CDR assessment is enough.


mithu93ku said:


> Sure, you can claim
> 
> 
> Abul_bd said:
> ...


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

have anyone recently got invitation for 189 category? During visa lodging I've declared parents and my sister as non-migrating dependent family member. Now do I need to submit Form 80 & 1221 and PCC and health exam for all of them?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

yes , you have understand correctly 


Abul_bd said:


> Mithu vhai,
> thanks a lot. It means separate assessment for job experience is not required, right? Only CDR assessment is enough.


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

Does anyone know, if DIBP local concerms come to employer's office (physically )for cross checking? Any known incident in recent times??

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## rezon.kuet (Mar 30, 2017)

rubel320 said:


> Any update


No bro still waiting. 3 months 20 days passed after visa apply...:-(


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi, In my visa application I have added my father, mother and elder sister as non-migrating family members. And added my wife and children as dependent migrating members. 

I've already uploaded all relevant documents for me, my wife and children. Do I need to submit any documents for my non-migrating family members?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

butapece said:


> Hi, In my visa application I have added my father, mother and elder sister as non-migrating family members. And added my wife and children as dependent migrating members.
> 
> I've already uploaded all relevant documents for me, my wife and children. Do I need to submit any documents for my non-migrating family members?


No - because your father, mother and elder sister are not considered to be your family members and shouldn't have been included in your visa application. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

kaju said:


> No - because your father, mother and elder sister are not considered to be your family members and shouldn't have been included in your visa application.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl



Mistakenly I've added them in visa application. Is it possible to remove them now after application lodgement?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

butapece said:


> Mistakenly I've added them in visa application. Is it possible to remove them now after application lodgement?


Yes, upload a Form 1023 explaining that you want them removed from your application. 

Don't worry, the Case Officer will let you know if they need anything else - it happens now and then.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi,
We are family of three, moving from Dhaka to Sydney on 2nd July 2017 by Malaysian Airlines. Anybody out there moving permanently somewhere in July 2017?


Thanks
Ashiq


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Is there any standard time for CO assignment for 189 visa? It's been 21 days still waiting but no update


----------



## jfmiti (Nov 4, 2013)

Can anyone please tell me how long it takes to process visitor visa to australia? My sister with her family has applied for this visa to visit me last month. Still no response. They have applied through an agent. How can I track the visa status? Need help.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

jfmiti said:


> Can anyone please tell me how long it takes to process visitor visa to australia? My sister with her family has applied for this visa to visit me last month. Still no response. They have applied through an agent. How can I track the visa status? Need help.


I am not 100% sure, every visa application should have a tracking number which you can probably get from the agent, and Australia immigration should have a site where you can track visa status. Better to check with agent, now a days tracking is commonly provided to ease-up the process.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi everyone..can anyone suggest whats the best way to pay for visa from Bangladesh.thank you.


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

himu_385 said:


> Hi everyone..can anyone suggest whats the best way to pay for visa from Bangladesh.thank you.


I have tried every possible legal way but failed. Contacted SCB, EBL and other banks but no one have facilities to pay so much dollars.

Finally had to pay through my relative staying in Australia.


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Instructions for Form 80:

1. Provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia - you must nominate a city and
a state or territory.
2. State the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in Australia -
you must nominate a city and a state or territory.

But I don't know my arrival date since that depends on 189 visa approval. Also I dont have any residential address fixed yet..

what to do?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

butapece said:


> Instructions for Form 80:
> 
> 1. Provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia - you must nominate a city and
> a state or territory.
> ...


Is that Part H ?

21, 23, 24 should be NO and then straight to Part I. No need for proposed travel dates or address. Explain the purpose in 22.

30, 31 is NO.


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone applied under code 149212?


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Presently my job experience verification is ongoing from DIBP (they mailed to HR). Will they verify my past job experience also? Also will they send verification to my university as well??


Anyone have any idea?


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

butapece said:


> Presently my job experience verification is ongoing from DIBP (they mailed to HR). Will they verify my past job experience also? Also will they send verification to my university as well??
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea?


Brother which occupation?

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

laxswa said:


> Brother which occupation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


 Radiocommunications Technician. You can see my application track in my signature


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

butapece said:


> Radiocommunications Technician. You can see my application track in my signature


I applied on 6th March...co contact on 22 march...its cplt silence till then...no employmemt verification news yet..can we talk in PM?

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

laxswa said:


> I applied on 6th March...co contact on 22 march...its cplt silence till then...no employmemt verification news yet..can we talk in PM?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


You may have to wait up to 6 months or more since you got CO contact.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

butapece said:


> Presently my job experience verification is ongoing from DIBP (they mailed to HR). Will they verify my past job experience also? Also will they send verification to my university as well??
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea?


Can't say about past exp, but university one usually doesn't happen (never heard anyone's uni verified happened yet).


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I've completed my Bsc from AIUB in EEE. Does anyone have any idea which equivalent degree shall I be awarded once EA completes their assessment? Diploma or a Bachelor one? Or worse than that?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've completed my Bsc from AIUB in EEE. Does anyone have any idea which equivalent degree shall I be awarded once EA completes their assessment? Diploma or a Bachelor one? Or worse than that?


Most likely AQF Diploma, that's what the last guy got.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Any 489 invitation from SA?


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

Any Bangladeshi got grant in June/July 2017 ? Please respond if there is anyone


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sdilshad said:


> Any Bangladeshi got grant in June/July 2017 ? Please respond if there is anyone


Are you waiting for grant ? What's your timeline ?


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> > Any Bangladeshi got grant in June/July 2017 ? Please respond if there is anyone
> ...


Yes , lodged visa on 3rd April ,2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sdilshad said:


> Yes , lodged visa on 3rd April ,2017


Well if you haven't got CO Contact, you should get your invite soon. Else it might take some time.


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> > Yes , lodged visa on 3rd April ,2017
> ...


Got CO contact on 23 rd April.when did you apply for Visa?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sdilshad said:


> Got CO contact on 23 rd April.when did you apply for Visa?


I didn't. Hopefully will get invite soon in next few rounds.

CO Contact really puts the application behind by like 3-6 months. Hence, I think anyone reading this should wait even if needed after invite (but submit before 60 days) and try submit *Complete Application*.


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Got the grant  Planning to move on January 2018.

Can anyone please suggest how to transfer money from BD to AU?


----------



## butapece (Oct 10, 2015)

Got the grant  Planning to move on January 2018.

Can anyone please suggest how to transfer money from BD to AU?


----------



## emtiaz_A (Nov 15, 2015)

planing to move in Adelaide on feb 2018. can u suggest suitable suburban for new migrant from BD. if i first enter in Sydney, staying for few days and then move to Adelaide. will it be an issue?


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> I didn't. Hopefully will get invite soon in next few rounds.
> 
> CO Contact really puts the application behind by like 3-6 months. Hence, I think anyone reading this should wait even if needed after invite (but submit before 60 days) and try submit *Complete Application*.


Dear, what do you mean by complete application? Hopefully I will get invitation soon for 189. Would you please tell me how can I start preparing?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

butapece said:


> Got the grant  Planning to move on January 2018.
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how to transfer money from BD to AU?


Congrats!
Little bit hard to transfer money from Bangladesh.
Search this thread , you may get some light at the end of the tunnel !


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

emtiaz_A said:


> planing to move in Adelaide on feb 2018. can u suggest suitable suburban for new migrant from BD. if i first enter in Sydney, staying for few days and then move to Adelaide. will it be an issue?


Congrats !
Staying in Sydney for few days is not any issue for your residency status.
Adelaide people may suggest you suitable suburb to live.


----------



## asad0611 (Jul 13, 2016)

butapece said:


> Got the grant  Planning to move on January 2018.
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how to transfer money from BD to AU?


NSW theke 190 subclass a 60 point a ki invitation paoar kono possibility ase Engineering Profession a??? Thanks


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

*Orphan Relative Visa Sub Class 117*

Hi, My Brother in law is 15 year old and my Father in-law passed away. My mother-in-law is sick enough not to take care of this child. So My Wife who is a permanent resident of Australia want to Bring my Brother-in-Law to stay with us in Australia under visa 117.

In From 47CH there is a option for ' If one of parents are permanently incapacitated, evidence showing why they are unable to care for child. In this clause We need to attach a medical report as my mother in law is physically not capable enough to take care of him.


I am asking who re the Authority/ organization in Bangladesh authorized to provide this medical report to verify?






Thank you.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I have applied for partner visa 309 for my wife back in Sept 2017. Now I would like to apply for tourist visa for her. Can anyone please suggest, which category I should apply for - tourist or family sponsored?

Also, how do we submit this, online from her immi account, or has to be paper application in BD?

Thanks.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello,

Anyone waiting for grant applied through Eduaid?


----------



## MET (Feb 7, 2018)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've completed my Bsc from AIUB in EEE. Does anyone have any idea which equivalent degree shall I be awarded once EA completes their assessment? Diploma or a Bachelor one? Or worse than that?


Hi Tanvir2220

Are you already done with your EA assessment? I've also completed BSc in EEE from EWU. It would be great help if you share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,

195 days crossed after visa lodgement and 149 days after CO contact. No EV done. How long have to wait?


----------



## saifemon (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi All, Good day.

Anyone can give recent update? What about ShahJalal University of Science & Technology? Does CSE getting Bachelor Degree?

Do anyone have recent list?

Thanks.
//Saif


----------



## au_pr (Jul 13, 2018)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Hi,
> 
> 195 days crossed after visa lodgement and 149 days after CO contact. No EV done. How long have to wait?


Brother, would you please share me the documents list that you uploaded?


----------



## HanifSingapore (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

Is there any Bangladeshi expat in this group? kindly reply me here so that we can share our experience through personal channel(email/phone). By the way, I am Bangladeshi living in Singapore for 17 years. Recently, I got Australian visa subclass 489 under southern inland NSW. I am planning to move to Australia soon but don't know where to start from. 

Kind regards
Hanif


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Congratulation!
How Can I help you?


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Borthers,

It's a long post yet I hope you'll help me. I am about to write my CDRs. I've read MSA booklet few times but I'm still undecided on some matters:

I graduated from a private university on Electrical & Electronics Engineering. I am working as a Network Telecom Engineer in a Telco company for about 3 years. Please consider my two cases and feedback me.

1.In MSA booklet it is said that to be accedpted as Professional Engineer, the required academic qualification is an Australian 4 year Bachelor Degree in Engineering at a University. Unfortunately, as most of you know, the Bachelor degree of our country is most often assessed as Australian equivalent of Advanced Diploma. So I am afraid that even if I write by Career Episodes based on my current job, EA will accept me as Engineering Technologist and I will be in a long queue since Engineering Technologist (2339) is pro rata.

2. So what if I try to get assessed as Telecommunications Technical Technologist (313214) instead of Telecommunications Network Engineer (263312)?The former one is non pro rata and I am confident on doing that. What are the drawbacks if I want my CDRs to be accepted as Telecommunications Technical Technologist (313214) instead of Telecommunications Network Engineer (263312)?

Kindly advise me. Thanks.


----------



## HanifSingapore (Jul 30, 2018)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear mate, use signature as of mine, then everyone will understand of tour status.


Hi, 

I am mechanical Engineer by profession. As I told earlier that I got Australian visa sub-class 489 from NSW. Which area will be the best for me to relocate? Your advice will be highly appreciated.

Regards'
Hanif


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

HanifSingapore said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am mechanical Engineer by profession. As I told earlier that I got Australian visa sub-class 489 from NSW. Which area will be the best for me to relocate? Your advice will be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Hanif Vi,
I saw Kaju (Moderator) has deleted your posts which you have shared your personal information like email id or phone number. If you want to share your personal information you can inbox me. However, I can see your number of posts are only 2, so; I can't inbox me .

My suggestion to you is first Come to Sydney to any known friend and then move any regional area where you can get any job.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

au_pr said:


> Brother, would you please share me the documents list that you uploaded?


195 days and still waiting for CO contact or direct grant...


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Is this thread still valid or a new thread has been opened?
I have questions on current visa process on behalf of my sibling:

Having a CSE degree from private uni and working for 1 year as IT executive. Any luck for migration?


----------



## Maxzone (Sep 21, 2015)

I saw your post, southern Inland is a nice place compare to other regional area. It's close to Sydney roughly about 1 hour drive you can travel to Sydney if you want to. Dubbo is the popular destinations for many Bangladeshi don't know why. It's quite far from Sydney about 5-6 hours drive. No matter which region you choose you have to find a ordinary job to start with. That's how you can able to bear your expenses. Once you settled down then you can look for your preferred job. If your visa approved in southern Inland you have to come this region anyway, if you can't find the job then you can request for release later and move to other region. My one advice will be don't depend on someone else's, if you are not desparate about job, you will get it.


HanifSingapore said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any Bangladeshi expat in this group? kindly reply me here so that we can share our experience through personal channel(email/phone). By the way, I am Bangladeshi living in Singapore for 17 years. Recently, I got Australian visa subclass 489 under southern inland NSW. I am planning to move to Australia soon but don't know where to start from.
> 
> ...


Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Anyone from Bangladesh got recent CO contact or grant? Please share....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

I am frustrated coz 231 day's passed, no CO contact,no grant..anyone is here like me. Please share.....


----------



## jamal_mia (Oct 20, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> I am frustrated coz 231 day's passed, no CO contact,no grant..anyone is here like me. Please share.....


Counting days is very frustrating. For my case around 60 days are passed. I've stopped counting. Best of luck, brother.


----------



## jamal_mia (Oct 20, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> I am frustrated coz 231 day's passed, no CO contact,no grant..anyone is here like me. Please share.....


Dear, any update?


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

No updates..have you any?


----------



## jamal_mia (Oct 20, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> No updates..have you any?


Dear, Sorry to know that. Hope you will get direct grant soon. After 93 days I've got CO contact. CO has asked for medicals. Now see what happens next.


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Anyone waiting for grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Do we have a similar thread for citizenship applicants from Bangladesh? Or may be we should create one?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

princeofdhaka said:


> Do we have a similar thread for citizenship applicants from Bangladesh? Or may be we should create one?



Please create one. Will help everybody a lot.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

masumbibm said:


> I am frustrated coz 231 day's passed, no CO contact,no grant..anyone is here like me. Please share.....


Don't be so frustrated. Normally for Bangladesh applicant they verify every documents that makes the process more longer. I know some people got grant after 2 long years.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My wife got the 309 visa and now applying for 2nd stage (100). Do we need two witnesses to fill out the Form-888 again? Thanks.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

jamal_mia said:


> Dear, Sorry to know that. Hope you will get direct grant soon. After 93 days I've got CO contact. CO has asked for medicals. Now see what happens next.


Thats a good news. CO asks for medical means you have got green signal.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Guys what's the process like for bengali PCC. I've been trying to do the PCC for a while and it's been a pain. My uncle lives in canberra and I've been asking him for help.

He reckons I need to make all the application and fill the forms and send it to the canberra consulate and they will send it to bangladesh. And then the high comission will get the police clearance back. And my uncle will pick it back up.

Another problem is Ive already sent my uncle my passport, and I've booked my medicals and I postedponed it already.

How long do I have before I attach my medicals to my applications? How long do I have for PCC?

I personally don't really care if it takes a long time for my CO contact. As long as I can have a bridging visa and can stay and work I'm good.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Wafz said:


> Guys what's the process like for bengali PCC. I've been trying to do the PCC for a while and it's been a pain. My uncle lives in canberra and I've been asking him for help.
> 
> He reckons I need to make all the application and fill the forms and send it to the canberra consulate and they will send it to bangladesh. And then the high comission will get the police clearance back. And my uncle will pick it back up.
> 
> ...


Hello
Just make sure to pay the visa fee within 2 months of your invitation.....u can upload your Medical/PPC after 3/4 months or as long as your case office demands for it.....keep ur eye on the global processing time of ur visa subclass and take the strategic decisions accordingly.......


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> Guys what's the process like for bengali PCC. I've been trying to do the PCC for a while and it's been a pain. My uncle lives in canberra and I've been asking him for help.
> 
> He reckons I need to make all the application and fill the forms and send it to the canberra consulate and they will send it to bangladesh. And then the high comission will get the police clearance back. And my uncle will pick it back up.
> 
> ...


even if the CO asks for the PCC, you will be granted more time to submit the same as long as you give evidence that you have applied for the same and the delay is procedural and beyond your control 

Cheers


----------



## saifemon (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Expats, 

Does anyone have clear idea on Global talent visa criterion?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifemon said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Does anyone have clear idea on Global talent visa criterion?
> 
> Thanks


There is a specific thread in the forum which is quite active on this subject 
The first person to get the grant on the forum was someone from Bangladesh 
You can post on that thread for better response 

Cheers


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi All. Could you please let me know, can anyone apply for Bridging visa E, if the existing visa has condition 'no further stay'? Existing visa ( visa 600 ) going to expire soon, and Due to health issue and covid19 can not fly to Dhaka.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

MKIRESL said:


> Hi All. Could you please let me know, can anyone apply for Bridging visa E, if the existing visa has condition 'no further stay'? Existing visa ( visa 600 ) going to expire soon, and Due to health issue and covid19 can not fly to Dhaka.


Why apply for BVE, when you can waive off "No Further Stay" condition using Form 1447 and then applying for another Subclass 600 Visa? This will give you a longer stay duration.

BVE is meant for only short stay while you arrange your travel.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi. Thank you for your suggestion. I have applied for no further stay waiver 30 days ago, but I have not received any feedback from the Department. As my mother visa has both ' No further stay ' and 8558 ( 12 months in 18th month period' so in this stage I can only see Bridging visa E option in the website. My mom is sick and not in a condition to travel 40/60 hrs ( as not much air options for the COVID19)


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

MKIRESL said:


> Hi. Thank you for your suggestion. I have applied for no further stay waiver 30 days ago, but I have not received any feedback from the Department. As my mother visa has both ' No further stay ' and 8558 ( 12 months in 18th month period' so in this stage I can only see Bridging visa E option in the website. My mom is sick and not in a condition to travel 40/60 hrs ( as not much air options for the COVID19)


Yes, Condition 8558 means, you cannot stay longer than 12 months in 18 months on current visa and it doesn't prevent you from having another visa. Through BVE is an option, I would advise against it, because it is only for a short term while you make arrangements for your mom's travel. In current condition, it seems like you are unsure when she can travel safely. In such circumstances, please wait for waiver and apply for a further Subclass 600 visa. 

In my understanding, another Visitors visa is a safe option, however you could also 
consult a good MARA agent on your options.


----------



## tanya01 (5 mo ago)

Hi All - 

Would anyone know bangladesh pcc process for foreigners? 

I tried to call the Bangladesh consulate in Singapore, they had no idea about this. I also called the number on the bangladesh police website below but there is no response. The website allowed me to add an overseas number but is not sending any OTP to overseas phones. 

Any insight would be appreciated.



https://pcc.police.gov.bd/ords/f?p=500:9


::::::


----------

